# Der "Ich habe eine Frage, für die sich kein eigener Thread lohnt"-Thread



## Orothred (27. September 2019)

Soweit ich gesehen hab, gibts sowas hier noch nicht. Ist denke ich ganz praktisch, damit man nicht für jede kleine Frage ein eigenes Thema aufmachen muss.

Ich schieß gleich mal los: Warum stellt man eigentlich beim Welsangeln die Ruten immer senkrecht auf?


----------



## Andal (27. September 2019)

Damit man auch schon von Weitem erkennt - Achtung, hier sitzt ein Wallerangler. 

Damit einfach so wenig Schnur, wie möglich im Wasser ist, der Strömung entzogen wird und frei von Treibgut bleibt.


----------



## Orothred (27. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Damit man auch schon von Weitem erkennt - Achtung, hier sitzt ein Wallerangler.
> 
> Damit einfach so wenig Schnur, wie möglich im Wasser ist, der Strömung entzogen wird und frei von Treibgut bleibt.



Das heißt, die Pflaume, die das letztens am Vereinsteich gemacht hat, hatte auch keine Ahnung, was sie tut?


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. September 2019)

Warum ist noch soviel Arbeit am Freitag Mittag über ?


----------



## Snâsh (27. September 2019)

Zusätzlich kannst du so die Ruten recht gut sichern, man hat beim Selbsthaken einen sehr guten Hebel und man kann sogar die erste Flucht bei angezogener Bremse etwas über die Rute abfedern!


----------



## Snâsh (27. September 2019)

Noch ne Frage: Wieso ist bei den meisten Spinnruten bei 2,7m Schluss? Ich suche ewig um mir ne längere Rute zum Zanderfischen zu suchen da die Gegebenheiten bei uns am Fluss einfach nötig sind ;-)


----------



## sprogoe (27. September 2019)

Bei Regen laufen die Tropfen besser ab.


----------



## rippi (27. September 2019)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage: Wieso ist bei den meisten Spinnruten bei 2,7m Schluss? Ich suche ewig um mir ne längere Rute zum Zanderfischen zu suchen da die Gegebenheiten bei uns am Fluss einfach nötig sind ;-)


gibt doch viele 3.10er Ruten?


----------



## Snâsh (27. September 2019)

Aber meist nur noch zum Meerforellenfischen ;-) Hätte gerne ne Hearty Rise oder ähnliches in mind. 2,85m


----------



## rippi (27. September 2019)

Ja aber so 20-70 g Wurfgewicht sollten doch laufen?


----------



## Lajos1 (27. September 2019)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage: Wieso ist bei den meisten Spinnruten bei 2,7m Schluss? Ich suche ewig um mir ne längere Rute zum Zanderfischen zu suchen da die Gegebenheiten bei uns am Fluss einfach nötig sind ;-)



Hallo,

gibt doch jede Menge 3 Meter Ruten für das Spinnfischen. Von der Länge allein habe ich 4 Stück und da ist keine für Meerforellen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kauli11 (27. September 2019)

Aber wenn auf der Rute doch draufsteht, daß es eine Meerforellenrute ist, dann darf man doch keine anderen Fischarten damit beangeln.


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. September 2019)

Auf meiner steht auch Seatrout, stört die Aale aber nicht im geringsten


----------



## Kochtopf (27. September 2019)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Aber wenn auf der Rute doch draufsteht, daß es eine Meerforellenrute ist, dann darf man doch keine anderen Fischarten damit beangeln.


Muss ich bei der Carpgangster Pole dann auch sicher stellen dass der Karpfen vorbestraft ist?


----------



## Andal (27. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Muss ich bei der Carpgangster Pole dann auch sicher stellen dass der Karpfen vorbestraft ist?


Unbedingt. Ich rate dir auch dringend, ein Seeräuberkopftuch zu tragen und auf Fangfotos sonderbare Verrenkungen mit den Händen zu üben!


----------



## rippi (27. September 2019)

Meerforellenruten sind aber im im Bereich 7-29 g, wobei das Optimalgewicht bei 11 - 19 g liegt und dementsprechend weich. Zum Zanderfischen deshalb einfach nicht so gut .


----------



## Kochtopf (27. September 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Meerforellenruten sind aber im im Bereich 7-29 g, wobei das Optimalgewicht bei 11 - 19 g liegt und dementsprechend weich. Zum Zanderfischen deshalb einfach nicht so gut .


Naja zum köfilieren auf Zander müssten die taugen, wäre dann sehr niederländisch. Was natürlich nur wenig mit der Frage zu tun hat.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. September 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Auf meiner steht auch Seatrout, stört die Aale aber nicht im geringsten



Hallo,

das geht ja gar nicht. Das ist gegen die Queensberry-Regeln.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nemo (28. September 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Das heißt, die Pflaume, die das letztens am Vereinsteich gemacht hat, hatte auch keine Ahnung, was sie tut?



Also bei mir steht die Rute immer senkrecht ...im Rutenhalter

Ich verwende nur Selbsthakmontagen, Bremse geschlossen, und da kommt gar nichts anderes in Frage als eine senkrechte Aufstellung im stabilen Rutenhalter.

Beim Abspannen zum anderen Ufer geht das auch nicht anders und auch bei Abreiß-/Steinmontagen über längere Strecken führe ich die Schnur früh und tief ins Wasser. Strömung gegen die Schnur interessiert bei den schweren Montagen keinen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (29. September 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Das ist gegen die Queensberry-Regeln.


Hilfe, helft mir. Was haben Basisregeln des modernen Boxsports mit Aalen, MeFo-Ruten, vorbstraften Karpfen und steifen, äh, steil gestellten Ruten zu tun?


----------



## hanzz (29. September 2019)

Meine Frage lautet:
Warum wird mein halbes Display mit 2mal derselben Werbung zugeballert? Tut das Not? 
Kann man das nicht auf eine Anzeige reduzieren? 
@Rebecca Hoffmann 
Und warum diese Werbung? 
Bauchmuskeltrainer? 

Ich mach Situps. Das muss reichen


----------



## Tikey0815 (29. September 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Meine Frage lautet:
> Warum wird mein halbes Display mit 2mal derselben Werbung zugeballert? Tut das Not?
> Kann man das nicht auf eine Anzeige reduzieren?
> @Rebecca Hoffmann
> ...


Hab ich mich auch schon drüber geärgert


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. September 2019)

Ich habe das auch, aber nur auf dem Handy. Am Pc keine Werbung. Muss also Einstellungsmöglichkeiten geben.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. September 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hilfe, helft mir. Was haben Basisregeln des modernen Boxsports mit Aalen, MeFo-Ruten, vorbstraften Karpfen und steifen, äh, steil gestellten Ruten zu tun?



Hallo,

der Hinweis auf die Queensberry-Regeln haben mit diesem Fall nur insofern zu tun, dass sie als humoristische Beifügung gedacht waren. Siehe auch die Smilies - oder Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht.
Wenn ich hier, im Forum alle Beiträge bemängeln würde, welche humoristische Beifügungen bzw. Anmerkungen enthalten, da hätte ich viel zu tun.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Peter_Piper (29. September 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Hinweis auf die Queensberry-Regeln haben mit diesem Fall nur insofern zu tun, dass sie als humoristische Beifügung gedacht waren. Siehe auch die Smilies - oder Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht.


deswegen auch mein Smiley. Hier hatte ich nichts zu bemängeln. Aber Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht.


----------



## Peter_Piper (29. September 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe das auch, aber nur auf dem Handy. Am Pc keine Werbung. Muss also Einstellungsmöglichkeiten geben.


Am PC habe ich ebenfalls das Problem.


----------



## Kochtopf (29. September 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Meine Frage lautet:
> Warum wird mein halbes Display mit 2mal derselben Werbung zugeballert? Tut das Not?
> Kann man das nicht auf eine Anzeige reduzieren?
> @Rebecca Hoffmann
> ...


Alle zwei Wochen Sonntags 10 Situps rausquetschen ist kein Bauchmuskeltraining mein lieber Hanzz ^^


----------



## hanzz (29. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Alle zwei Wochen Sonntags 10 Situps rausquetschen ist kein Bauchmuskeltraining mein lieber Hanzz ^^


Mist.
Das registriert wahrscheinlich auch der Bewegungssensor in meinem Phone und sagt GoogleAds bescheid. 
Scheixx neumodischer Kram.


----------



## Fruehling (29. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Unbedingt. Ich rate dir auch dringend, ein Seeräuberkopftuch zu tragen und auf Fangfotos sonderbare Verrenkungen mit den Händen zu üben!


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (29. September 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Meine Frage lautet:
> Warum wird mein halbes Display mit 2mal derselben Werbung zugeballert? Tut das Not?
> Kann man das nicht auf eine Anzeige reduzieren?
> @Rebecca Hoffmann
> ...



Es sind tatsächlich zwei unterschiedliche Bannerpositionen, die an Werbekunden so verkauft wurden. Deswegen müssen die aktuell noch sein. Es wird für das neue System auch irgendwann neue Mediadaten geben. Dann entschlanken wir den Headerbereich. Dauert aber noch etwas 
Und mit dem Bauchmuskeltrainer musst du leben. Ich hab auch schon Diätpillen angeboten bekommen. Unser Werbepartner (der die Anzeigen ausspielt) muss uns hassen


----------



## Piere (30. September 2019)

Wenn Du vorne eine Vertiefung reinmachst, hast Du ein(en ?)Gimbal.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (30. September 2019)

In einem der letzten Konvolute waren 2 Nadeln/Stifte, ca. 20cm lang, die an den Enden jeweils so aussehen:


Wofür benutzt/braucht man sowas?


----------



## phirania (30. September 2019)

Warum ist eigendlich die Banane krum...?


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Warum ist eigendlich die Banane krum...?


Damit diese Frage gestellt werden kann. 
Warum wird eigentlich nicht gefragt, warum der Apfel rund ist?


----------



## rippi (30. September 2019)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> In einem der letzten Konvolute waren 2 Nadeln/Stifte, ca. 20cm lang, die an den Enden jeweils so aussehen:
> Anhang anzeigen 330587
> 
> Wofür benutzt/braucht man sowas?


Das sind Ersatzgewichte anstelle von Bleien, um Grundangeln auf Plätzem mit Steinpackungen weniger Hänger zu bekommen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (30. September 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Das sind Ersatzgewichte anstelle von Bleien, um Grundangeln auf Plätzem mit Steinpackungen weniger Hänger zu bekommen.


Kann also weg. Danke dir ;-)


----------



## rippi (30. September 2019)

Kann auch ein Bauteil für etwas sein, so wie das aussieht hat das ja extra aufgesetzte Köpfe. Also die Messingstäbe, die wir nehmen haben nur das Loch und sonst nichts.


----------



## phirania (30. September 2019)

https://www.anglerboard.de/attachments/330587/
Erster Entwurf für die rippi Nadel...


----------



## phirania (30. September 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Damit diese Frage gestellt werden kann.
> Warum wird eigentlich nicht gefragt, warum der Apfel rund ist?



Doch klar:
Weil niemand in den Urwald zog,und die Banane gerade bog...


----------



## jkc (7. Oktober 2019)

Moin, es gibt noch einen zweiten Thread dieser Art, "für kleine Fragen zwischendurch", der letzte Eintrag dort war allerdings von 2013 meine ich...

Meine Frage: Weiß jemand ob bei den Fox Predator HD Trolling Floats die "dicken" Antennen mit dem Knubbel oben acuh abnehmbar sind? Bei den dünnen Zylinderförmigen geht´s

Dank und Gruß


----------



## thanatos (22. Oktober 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Doch klar:
> Weil niemand in den Urwald zog,und die Banane gerade bog...


- denn wenn die Banane grade wär ,wär´s keine Banane mehr .


----------



## Andal (22. Oktober 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> - denn wenn die Banane grade wär ,wär´s keine Banane mehr .


Affenschnitzel bleibt Affenschnitzel!


----------



## Mikesch (22. Oktober 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Frage: Weiß jemand ob bei den Fox Predator HD Trolling Floats die "dicken" Antennen mit dem Knubbel oben acuh abnehmbar sind? Bei den dünnen Zylinderförmigen geht´s. ...


Sollte so sein, immerhin werden Sie damit beworben.


> Was für uns aber wesentlich wichtiger ist, das die Pose praktisch unverwüstlich ist und Sie mit einem Knicklicht versehen werden kann, einfach die Antenne herausnehmen und durch ein Knicklicht ersetzen.


Text hier "geklaut": https://maidenbaits-shop.de/index.p...ng/fox-rage-predator-hd-trolling-float-detail


----------



## jkc (22. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die Antwort. Es begab sich ein glücklicher Zufall: Der Shop wo ich bestellt habe hatte nur die mit den dicken Knubbeln an der Spitze gelistet; Da es  aber der einzige Shop war, der überhaubt Fox-Schleppposen und einen weiteren Artikel den ich brauchte im Angebot hatte, bestellte ich mit etwas Widerwillen die Posen. Glücklicher Weise wurden "falsche" sprich andere Posen geliefert, als die im Shop gelistet hatten - allerdings genau die ohne Knubbelantenne die ich ursprünglich haben wollte.

Grüße JK


----------



## thanatos (24. Oktober 2019)

hallo warum werde ich hier aus einigen Boardangeboten ausgeschlossen weil ich deutsch bin ?
in der Kopfzeile steht Chat - nun stand da eine rote Zahl und nun hab ich mal drauf getippt - da stand dann da das ich den
Chatroom betreten habe , was soll ich da ???? auf hilfe geklickt und habe eine Menge englischer Hinweise bekommen -
muß ich nun noch extra einen Sprachkurs belegen um die Sprache des komischsten Volkes dieser zivilisierten Welt zu lernen ?
Von Menschen die links fahren ,eigne Maße und Gewichte haben !!!
Nö dazu bin ich nun schon zu antiquiert ,wie mein Nachbar vor 50 Jahren der nicht verstanden hat das ich meine
Abessinerpumpe gegen einen Kreisel getauscht habe .
2. ich liebe meine deutsche Kultur und meine deutsche Sprache und vermeide es wenn möglich sie nicht mit
Anglizismen zu verhunzen !


----------



## Nemo (24. Oktober 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> hallo warum werde ich hier aus einigen Boardangeboten ausgeschlossen weil ich deutsch bin ?
> in der Kopfzeile steht Chat - nun stand da eine rote Zahl und nun hab ich mal drauf getippt - da stand dann da das ich den
> Chatroom betreten habe , was soll ich da ???? auf hilfe geklickt und habe eine Menge englischer Hinweise bekommen -
> muß ich nun noch extra einen Sprachkurs belegen um die Sprache des komischsten Volkes dieser zivilisierten Welt zu lernen ?
> ...



Naja eigentlich ist es eher so, dass Teile auch deiner landeseigenen Vorfahren die damals "neue Welt" besiedelt haben, leider hat sich dort aber nicht Deutsch, Spanisch, Französisch, Niederländisch, Irisch, oder sonstwas dirchgesetzt, sondern Englisch. Nun begab es sich, dass von dort eine Reihe von Innovationen über das große Wasser geschwappt sind (nicht von den Linksfahrern über dem kleinen Wasser), wie z. B. das Internet. Dies brachte es mit sich, dass wir aktuell solche netten Foren nutzen können. Jetzt könnte man natürlich jedes kleinste Detail dieses "Weltnetzes" eindeutschen, aber man könnte sich auch mit einigen Folgen einer globalisierten Welt anfreunden.


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2019)

So weit ich weiss, fehlte es nur um eine Stimme, oder es war sehr knapp, dass Deutsch nicht die neue Nationalsprache der Rebellen in der Neuen Welt wurde. Ich bin z's Tod froh, dass uns das erspart bliebt. Denn was da heute an "deutsch" rüberkäme, brächte sicher jedes Ohr zum Verkrebsen!


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Oktober 2019)

@thanatos englisch ist die lingua franca unserer Zeit, finde dich damit ab. Wenn du nicht weisst was ein chat ist bist du evtl. Falsch im Weltnetz


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Oktober 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> Von Menschen die links fahren ,eigne Maße und Gewichte haben !!!



Ist noch gar nicht so lange her, da hatte jeder poplige Quadratmeter irgendwo hier im Lande seine ganz eigenen Maßeinheiten...von Elle über Schöffel bis zu Strich und Faden.
Verdanken könnens wir aber nem Korsen, das wir uns heute damit nicht mehr rumschlagen müssen und ein einheitliches metrisches System haben.
Gewollt war das so sicher auch erst nicht.


----------



## Peter_Piper (15. Dezember 2019)

Werte Forengemeinde, 
ich brauche mal euren Rat/Tipps, hat jedoch mit angeln nix zu tun. 
Also, ich benötige eine Schmutzwasserpumpe. Habe im I-Net schon recherchiert, bin aber jetzt mehr verunsichert als zuvor. Vielleicht hat einer von Euch praktische Erfahrungen damit gemacht und kann die ein oder andere empfehlen. Preis/Leistung im richtigen Verhältnis wäre toll. Preislich habe ich keine Vorstellung, bzw. Ahnung.


----------



## thor1988 (15. Dezember 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Werte Forengemeinde,
> ich brauche mal euren Rat/Tipps, hat jedoch mit angeln nix zu tun.
> Also, ich benötige eine Schmutzwasserpumpe.


Also da kann ich dir Kärcher oder Makita empfehlen, hatte von beiden schon Pumpen und die waren nicht kaputt zu bekommen ^^ die billigeren no name tun es aber auch wenn auch meist weniger leistung und haltbarkeit


----------



## Doanafischer (16. Dezember 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Werte Forengemeinde,
> ich brauche mal euren Rat/Tipps, hat jedoch mit angeln nix zu tun.
> Also, ich benötige eine Schmutzwasserpumpe. Habe im I-Net schon recherchiert, bin aber jetzt mehr verunsichert als zuvor. Vielleicht hat einer von Euch praktische Erfahrungen damit gemacht und kann die ein oder andere empfehlen. Preis/Leistung im richtigen Verhältnis wäre toll. Preislich habe ich keine Vorstellung, bzw. Ahnung.



Von welchen Wassermengen bzw. welcher Größe der Schmutzpartikel reden wir?


----------



## Peter_Piper (16. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,
es geht es darum, IBC Container (1000Liter) zu leeren/auszupumpen. Mit vielen Schmutzpartikel ist da nicht zu rechnen, da würde vermutlich ne günstige Regenfasspumpe ausreichen.
Anders sieht es mit meinem "Biotop" aus. Das ist ein gemauertes Becken (7x0,5x0,5 Meter) mit Rohrkolben und Seggen drin. Der Boden ist schlamig mit Algen gemischt.


----------



## Doanafischer (16. Dezember 2019)

Das sollte eingentlich jede handelsübliche Markenschmutzwasserpumpe schaffen. 
Sollte dein Budget etwas mehr hergeben und zudem ein Keller vorhanden sein, könnte eine Flutbox was sein. Wir von der Feuerwehr empfehlen so eine (gibts von verschiedenen Herstellern und Händlern, der Link dient nur als Beispiel) jedem Kellerbesitzer, da sie das Schlimmste verhindern hilft. Die Meisten kaufen sie erst nach der 1. Überschwemmung.






						Homa Tauchpumpen-Flut-Set CR360 V WA | Tauchpumpen | Baupumpen | Pumpen | Pumpen, Schläuche, Kupplungen | Baugeräte und Werkzeuge | Baustoffe und Werkzeug | BayWa Baustoffe – Online-Shop und Baustoffhandel
					






					www.baywa-baustoffe.de
				












						FLUTBOX von Jung Pumpen | Erste Hilfe bei Hochwasser und Überflutung
					

Die Jung Pumpen FLUTBOX ist fix und fertig in einen kompakten Tragekorb und direkt einsatzfähig. Das Erste-Hilfe-Set bei überfluteten Kellern.




					www.flutbox.com


----------



## Peter_Piper (16. Dezember 2019)

Danke für deine Tipps. Die Flutbox schaue ich mir mal genauer an, zumal ich in der Tat kein Interesse habe, dass unser Keller vollläuft.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (26. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

kennt hier jemand eine möglichst stabile 2000er Rolle mit kurzem Rollenfuss ? Unter 6,0cm habe ich bisher nüscht gefunden.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Januar 2020)

@Drehrumbum Was ist für dich ein kurzer Rollenfuß, länge des Fußes im Rollenhalter oder Abstand zwischen Fuß und Rollengehäuse. Wenn es dir nur um die Länge des Fußes im Rollenhalter geht, eine gute Feile hilft. Und glaube mir, es reicht weniger als man meint, solange man es unten abschleift.


----------



## vonda1909 (26. Januar 2020)

Orothred schrieb:


> Das heißt, die Pflaume, die das letztens am Vereinsteich gemacht hat, hatte auch keine Ahnung, was sie tut?


Nee der hatte seine Knicklichter in Blickrichtung nun finde raus wie er im Stuhl gehangen hat


----------



## vonda1909 (26. Januar 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Doch klar:
> Weil niemand in den Urwald zog,und die Banane gerade bog...


Ne sonst wäre die Tupperbananenbox ja eine Fehlkonstruktion


----------



## vonda1909 (26. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> So weit ich weiss, fehlte es nur um eine Stimme, oder es war sehr knapp, dass Deutsch nicht die neue Nationalsprache der Rebellen in der Neuen Welt wurde. Ich bin z's Tod froh, dass uns das erspart bliebt. Denn was da heute an "deutsch" rüberkäme, brächte sicher jedes Ohr zum Verkrebsen!


Fast richtig es ging darum welche Sprache Internationale genutzt wird
ZB Flugverkehr.


----------



## vonda1909 (26. Januar 2020)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Danke für deine Tipps. Die Flutbox schaue ich mir mal genauer an, zumal ich in der Tat kein Interesse habe, dass unser Keller vollläuft.


Wie oft brauchst du die.Es gibt auch Pumpen die du an deine Bohrmaschine machen kannst.Doch für so eine Tauchpumpe würde ich nicht mehr wie 30 Euro ausgegeben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (26. Januar 2020)

Also, wenn ihr nur ein Thema für die Winterzeit braucht, werfe ich hier mal die Eimerfrage auf das Parkett


----------



## Typ87 (28. Januar 2020)

*2 Fragen:

1.* Nach was richtet sich die Posengröße, sprich wie schwer sollte eine Pose/Waggler in Bezug auf eine Rute und deren Wurfgewicht sein?
Gibt es dazu große Richtlinien? zB macht es ja keinen Sinn beim Posenfischen auf Karpfen mit einer Rute von 20-60gramm Wurfgewicht
eine 5 Gramm Pose zu verwenden?
Ich habe zB eine 10-30 Gramm FloatRute mit der ich auf Weißfische gehen möchte, was für eine Posen/Wagglergröße nimmt man dafür?

*2. *Ich fahr in paar Monaten mit meiner Freundin in ein anderes Land angeln damit sie das auch mal ausprobiert.
Wir gehen an einen 2,5 ha großen See der bis zu 4 Meter tief ist, der Fischbestand soll nicht schlecht sein.
Es gibt dort: Karpfen(verschiedene), Saibling, Barsch, Zander und diverse Weißfische.
Mit Spinnfischen kenne ich mich selbst soweit aus.
Wie gehe ich aber mit der Pose vor, sprich wenn wir mit 2 Posenruten fischen (eine mit 10-30g Wurfgewicht die andere mit 15-50g )
Habe nicht vor komplizierte Montagen zu machen.
Wie soll ich in der Richtung am besten vorgehen? 
Soll ich anfüttern und wenn ja mit was? 
Soll ich die Pose knapp über dem Grund/oder knapp unter der Oberfläche
oder mittendrin einstellen?
Was sind gute allroundköder? Mais/Brot/Wurm/Made?
etc


----------



## jkc (28. Januar 2020)

Moin, Posengröße richtet sich grob gesagt nach der erforderlichen Wurfweite, ggf. Strömung und der beangelten Fischart.
An Deiner 30g Rute macht es wahrscheinlich keinen Sinn mit einer Pose von 1,5g Tragkraft zu angeln, es sei denn Du willst auf Rutenlänge Köderfische stippen.
Die Tiefe in der Du angeln solltest hängt stark davon ab was Du fangen möchtest und wie die Bedingungen am Angeltag sind.
Vom Bauchgefühl her würde ich eher in Grundnähe fischen als dicht unter der Oberfläche, wobei es z.B. auch Tage gibt wo Forellen z.B. besonders flach stehen / fressen.
Made und Wurm sind von den aufgezählten Ködern meiner Meinung nach die besten Allrounder, kann man alle aufgezählten Fische drauf Fangen (Zander dann wohl eher als Ausnahme).
Anfüttern je nach Regeln vor Ort und der Zielfischart. Für Barsch, Zander, Forelle und Saibling eher nicht erforderlich / möglich / üblich. Bei Karpfen und Weißfisch hingegen schon. Als Futter bietet sich handelsübliches Grundfutter oder Paniermehl mit nen paar Beigaben wie z.B. Mais oder Maden an.

Grüße JK


----------



## Peter_Piper (29. Januar 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Wie oft brauchst du die.Es gibt auch Pumpen die du an deine Bohrmaschine machen kannst.Doch für so eine Tauchpumpe würde ich nicht mehr wie 30 Euro ausgegeben


Naja, kann schlecht sagen, wie oft der Keller überflutet wird. Unter normalen Umständen, benötge ich sie nur ein paar Mal im Jahr, um Regencontainer leer zu pumpen. Was sie allerdings haben muss, ist ein Schwimmschalter, da sie i.d.R. ja betriebsbereit im Keller steht. Das hat dein vorgeschlagenes Modell mit der Bohrmaschine vermutlich nicht, oder?


----------



## Blueser (29. Januar 2020)

Die Pumpen für die Bohrmaschinen würde ich meiden, schon allein, um die Bohrmaschine zu schonen .
Ich habe seit mindestens 10-15 Jahren eine billige Tauchpumpe mit Schwimmerschalter für ca. 30€ aus dem Baumarkt. Ich nutze sie den Sommer über zum automatischen Umpumpen von Regenwasser in einen Sammelbehälter. Im Herbst wird sie zum Entleeren des Pools genutzt. Empfehlenswert ist mindesten ein 3/4 Zoll Schlauch mit Schnellkupplung.


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Januar 2020)

Billige Baumarktpumpe hält genauso lange wie z. B.  Gardena, wie Blueser zu schrieb, wichtig ist ein passender Schlauch, wenn du den Keller mit einen 1/2 Zoll Schlauch leer pumpen must dauert das Tage, je größer desto  besser. Und wenn du wirklich mit Überflutung rechnest solltest du wenigstens 2 Pumpen haben.


----------



## Typ87 (29. Januar 2020)

Wie ist die Köderführung beim Spinnfischen in Flüssen wie zB der Donau am besten?
Mit dem Strom oder gegen den Strom?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (29. Januar 2020)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Wie ist die Köderführung beim Spinnfischen in Flüssen wie zB der Donau am besten?
> Mit dem Strom oder gegen den Strom?


Beides, je nachdem oder auch! 
Mit dem Strom schneller, gegen den Strom langsamer, aber es ist auch vom Köder abhängig, was der für ne Aktion hat.


----------



## Typ87 (29. Januar 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Beides, je nachdem oder auch!
> Mit dem Strom schneller, gegen den Strom langsamer, aber es ist auch vom Köder abhängig, was der für ne Aktion hat.



Wenn man mit dem Strom spinnt, sehen die Fische den Köder doch auf sie zukommen?
Sollte das nicht besser sein?
Wenn man gegen den Strom spinnt, müsste doch der Köder von hinten an sie rankommen und
sie nehmen ihn gar nicht war?


----------



## Andal (29. Januar 2020)

Du kannst deinen Köder auch quer und teilweise mit der Strömung dreggen lassen. Dann imitiert er Beute, die warum auch immer, auf dem schnellsten Wege das Ufer erreichen will. Streamer- und Nassfliegenfischer machen das schon seit Generationen so und das auch noch recht erfolgreich.


----------



## Minimax (30. Januar 2020)

Also, wenn ich Zeit fürs angeln finde, meine Siebensachen packe, oft über lange Strecken zum Gewässer fahre, und über Stock und Stein zu der Angelstelle wandere, um dann endlich mit wurfbereiter Rute am Wasser stehen würde:
Ich würde den lieben langen Tag entweder nur Stromaufwärts spinnen, oder nur stromabwärts. Ich käme garnicht erst auf den Gedanken, an den jeweiligen Stellen, die ich abspinne, fächerförmig die gesamte Gewässerbreite abzusuchen, und dabei besonders interessante Stellen, Totholz, Kehrströmungen, EInläufe, ruhige oder besonders turbulente Bereiche zu berücksichtigen oder zu beobachten. Vor allem würde ich mich nicht durch Fischaktivität, Rauben, Oberflächennahe Kleinfischschwärme ablenken lassen.
z.B. würde ich an einem Tag immer nur Stromaufwärts werfen, egal wieviele und welche Spots ich beackere, dann nach Hause fahren und wenn ich inschallah nochmal an einem anderen Tag Gewässer komme nur und eisern Stromabwärts werfen.


----------



## thanatos (30. Januar 2020)

@ Typ87 
irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck du willst uns ver  ern .In deiner ersten Frage  " mit Spinnfischen kenn ich mich aus " ??????????
dann hab *ICH* mal ne Frage was hat beim Karpfenangeln  die Pose füe eine Aufgabe ????
Dacht immer sie soll mir den Biß anzeigen - oder liege ich da falsch ? was hat das mit dem vorgeschlagenem Wurfgewicht der Rute zu tun .
Der Köder - Kartoffel, Kloß ,etc sind das Gewicht und das liegt letztendlich auf dem Grund .
In einem etwa 4 Meter tiefen See fressen die Friedfische da wo das Lockfutter liegt - auf dem Grund und da sollte auch dein Köder liegen !
Fetzt am besten mit ner 6 m Kopfrute


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (30. Januar 2020)

Generell sollten wir uns mal Gedanken machen welche Fragen hier beantwortet werden. Eigentlich ging es ja um Themen für die sich kein eigener Thread lohnt? Gut, die mag es geben, aber über Köderführung beim Spinnfischen in Fliessgewässern, oder wie geht Posenfischen auf Friedfische.....da gibts im Forum schon einiges und zwar in den Raubfischthreads, oder über Posenfischen in Angeln allgemein oder Stippfischen. Im Fall von @Typ 87 wohl auch im Bereich Junganglerfragen


----------



## Minimax (7. Februar 2020)

Kurze Frage schnelle Antwort:

Ich habe ein billiges Aquariendigitalthermometer mit der ich beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur messe.
Der Fühler sitzt an einem 1 m langen 2poligen Kabel. Das möchte ich mit einem passenden Kabel (altes Radioweckernetzteil) um ca. 1 m verlängern.
Wasserdichte Isolierung der Verlängerung ist kein Problem.
Hier meine Frage:
Ändert das längere Kabel irgendwas am WIderstand oder so, dass das Thermoneter nicht mehr korrekt die Temperatur anzeigt,
oder ist mein Vorhaben kein Problem?

Vielen Dank
Mini


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Kurze Frage schnelle Antwort:
> 
> Ich habe ein billiges Aquariendigitalthermometer mit der ich beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur messe.
> Der Fühler sitzt an einem 1 m langen 2poligen Kabel. Das möchte ich mit einem passenden Kabel (altes Radioweckernetzteil) um ca. 1 m verlängern.
> ...




Bei einem Meter Kupferleitung sollte kein Unterschied feststellbar sein. 
Versuch macht kluch.








						e-formel | Leitungswiderstand
					

Formel zur Berechnung des elektrischen Widerstandes eines Leiters.




					www.e-formel.info
				









						Leitungswiderstand
					

Messtechnik, Temperaturfühler, Feuchtefühler, Druckfühler, Thermoelemente direkt vom Hersteller. FuehlerSysteme eNET International - Die Marke für Sensorik.




					www.fuehlersysteme.de


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Februar 2020)

@Minimax Es sollte kein Problem sein, du kannst aber auch mit einem Referenzwert arbeiten, das heißt, Temperatur bei Raumtemperatur messen, Wert aufschreiben( für ältere Männer   ) verlängern, danach erneut messen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2020)

Wenn es wieder Erwarten nach der OP doch immer ein wenig mehr oder weniger anzeigt, kannste es immer noch mit einem anderen Thermometer abgleichen und dann eben immer einen Grad abziehen oder zurechnen - je nachdem in welche Richtung sich das verändert hat.


----------



## Minimax (7. Februar 2020)

Alles klar Jungs,   vielen dank für die rasche Antwort @Hecht100+ @Professor Tinca , heut abend wird operiert. Fall abgeschlossen.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (7. Februar 2020)

Konfektionierte Thermoelement und Pt100 Verlängerungskabel
					

Thermoelement- und Pt100-Verlängerungskabel mit variablen Steckverbinder- und Mantel-Konfigurationen.




					www.omega.de


----------



## Minimax (7. Februar 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Konfektionierte Thermoelement und Pt100 Verlängerungskabel
> 
> 
> Thermoelement- und Pt100-Verlängerungskabel mit variablen Steckverbinder- und Mantel-Konfigurationen.
> ...



Ah, Kabel. Donnerwetter, da gibt's ja so einige, sogar in unterschiedlichen Farben. Vielen Dank für den Link!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (7. Februar 2020)

Soll bedeuten, das es spezielle Kabel (eingemessen und kalibriert) für die Verlängerung von Thermoelementen und Widerstandsthermometern gibt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (7. Februar 2020)

Es ist also keine gute Idee einfach ein Kupferkabel zu nehmen, da das Kabel mit zur Messkette gehört


----------



## Minimax (7. Februar 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Es ist also keine gute Idee einfach ein Kupferkabel zu nehmen, da das Kabel mit zur Messkette gehört



aaah, so wird ein Schuh draus- jetzt verstehe ich. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (7. Februar 2020)

Und bevor du lange rum experimentiert, ich nutze das für kleines Geld




__





						Paladin Classic Angel-Thermometer 14cm für Wasser & Luft Wurfthermometer aus Metall - Adrenalin-Fishing
					

Paladin Classic Angel-Thermometer 14cm für Wasser & Luft Wurfthermometer aus Metall: Paladin Classic Angel-Thermometer 14cm für Wasser & Luft ...




					adrenalin-fishing.de


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Alles klar Jungs,   vielen dank für die rasche Antwort @Hecht100+ @Professor Tinca , heut abend wird operiert. Fall abgeschlossen.
> hg
> Minimax




Ob sich das lohnt? Für etwas mehr als 7,.€ bekommst du hier ein neues.

Um die von @arjey verlinkten Kabel zu verwenden muss aber auch ein passender Stecker am Thermometer sein. Ist er das?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (8. Februar 2020)

Es ging nicht darum das er sich solche Kabel kauft und Digitalthermometer mit z.B. 10 Meter Länge werden ihm am Abgelplatz auch nicht helfen. Ich denke er weiss mittlerweile was richtig ist


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (8. Februar 2020)

Sorry, Angelplatz war gemeint


----------



## Typ87 (11. Februar 2020)

Was für Eigenenschaften muss eine Rute für das Wobblerangeln, Crankbaits etc haben?
Sollte die Spitze eher straff oder eher weich sein?


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Februar 2020)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Was für Eigenenschaften muss eine Rute für das Wobblerangeln, Crankbaits etc haben?
> Sollte die Spitze eher straff oder eher weich sein?



Warum stellst du so allgemeine Fragen, auf die man eigentlich keine Antwot geben kann. Welches Wobblergewicht will ich werfen, will ich das Wobbeln durch den ganzen Blank spüren oder eher nicht, bin ich ein sensibeler und ein sportlicher Angler usw. usw. Einen Minicrankbait kann man auch mit der Matchrute angeln und für einen 150 gr. Popper brauch ich einen Knüppel.


----------



## Peter_Piper (11. Februar 2020)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Was für Eigenenschaften muss eine Rute für das Wobblerangeln, Crankbaits etc haben?
> Sollte die Spitze eher straff oder eher weich sein?


kommt darauf an!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (10. März 2020)

Hallo,


nutzt hier jemand (regelmäßig) die Tactical Lake Trout ? Wenn ja,lohnt der Kauf oder gibt es mittlerweile besseres wenn man P/L vergleicht ? Das Ding soll in 3,00m als Posenrute genutzt werden.


----------



## Andal (10. März 2020)

Hab mir die DAM Effzett Zander Float in 3 m geholt. Eigentlich aus reiner Neugier, war dann aber von dieser Rute wirklich positiv überrascht. Recht schnell in der Rückstellung, aber dennoch sehr verzeihend in der Aktion. Die 10 gr. sind untertrieben. 20 gr. real lassen sich noch sicher werfen. Die TC liegt in etwa bei 1 lb.. Außerdem ist sie sehr gut verarbeitet.






						DAM Effzett Zander Float 3,00m 2-10g
					

Carbon Ruten für die Posenangelei auf Zander, ausgestattet mit einer weichen




					www.angel-berger.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (10. März 2020)

Aaaaah,die ist leider nicht dreiteilig und hat durchgehend Dreistegringe. Eigentlich geht es mir nur um leicht größere Ringe für dickere Schnüre,da
sieht es im Rutenbusch abgesehen von zu schweren Spinruten bisher eher mau aus. Ich lasse mir die genannte Rute mal schicken bevor ich noch ein paar
Tage suche.


----------



## Andal (10. März 2020)

Nein. Nur der Leitring ist Dreisteg. Alle anderen sehr schön fein.


----------



## heinzi (12. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Hab mir die DAM Effzett Zander Float in 3 m geholt. Eigentlich aus reiner Neugier, war dann aber von dieser Rute wirklich positiv überrascht. Recht schnell in der Rückstellung, aber dennoch sehr verzeihend in der Aktion. Die 10 gr. sind untertrieben. 20 gr. real lassen sich noch sicher werfen. Die TC liegt in etwa bei 1 lb.. Außerdem ist sie sehr gut verarbeitet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Andal, die Rute hatte ich mir gestern im Angelladen auch angeschaut, allerdings in 2,70m. Ich war auch von der schnellen Rückstellung und dem sehr dünnen Blank überrascht. Ich überlege gerade ob das nicht auch eine gute Forellenrute wäre. Für welche Angelei wirst Du die Rute einsetzten?


----------



## Nelearts (12. März 2020)

Alles hat eins gemeinsam! Zum Ziel kommen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. März 2020)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Alles hat eins gemeinsam! Zum Ziel kommen.


Welches Ziel ?


----------



## Andal (12. März 2020)

heinzi schrieb:


> Hallo Andal, die Rute hatte ich mir gestern im Angelladen auch angeschaut, allerdings in 2,70m. Ich war auch von der schnellen Rückstellung und dem sehr dünnen Blank überrascht. Ich überlege gerade ob das nicht auch eine gute Forellenrute wäre. Für welche Angelei wirst Du die Rute einsetzten?


Für Forellen wird die sicher eine bella Figura machen. Ich werde sie auch auf Barben, Döbel und Rapfen einsetzen. Vorwiegend aber mit kleinen Köderfischen auf what ever swims along. Von "Zielfisch", oder Beshriftungen lasse ich mich nicht mehr irritieren.Auf Waller und große Hechte natürlich nicht, weil jede Rute irgendwo ihre Ober- und Untergrenzen hat. Aber sonst sehe ich sie als sehr breitbandig für alle Methoden an.

Ich habe ja bereits einen ähnlichen Custom Bau von @Seele im Betrieb. Allerdings noch deutlich leichter im Gewicht, aber auch etwas teurer und die ist für meine Zwecke ideal. Die DAM habe ich vor allem aus großer Neugier besorgt und bin zu dem Preis mehr als positiv überrascht!

In 270 cm ist das mit Sicherheit eine sehr tolle Alternative, wenn man "kleines Blech" fischen will - also auch ideal für Forellen am See und im Bach.


----------



## heinzi (13. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Für Forellen wird die sicher eine bella Figura machen. Ich werde sie auch auf Barben, Döbel und Rapfen einsetzen. Vorwiegend aber mit kleinen Köderfischen auf what ever swims along. Von "Zielfisch", oder Beshriftungen lasse ich mich nicht mehr irritieren.Auf Waller und große Hechte natürlich nicht, weil jede Rute irgendwo ihre Ober- und Untergrenzen hat. Aber sonst sehe ich sie als sehr breitbandig für alle Methoden an.
> 
> Ich habe ja bereits einen ähnlichen Custom Bau von @Seele im Betrieb. Allerdings noch deutlich leichter im Gewicht, aber auch etwas teurer und die ist für meine Zwecke ideal. Die DAM habe ich vor allem aus großer Neugier besorgt und bin zu dem Preis mehr als positiv überrascht!
> 
> In 270 cm ist das mit Sicherheit eine sehr tolle Alternative, wenn man "kleines Blech" fischen will - also auch ideal für Forellen am See und im Bach.


Andal, Danke für dein Antwort und Einschätzung zur Rute. Ich denke, ich werde mir die Rute auch zulegen. Preislich ist sie ja ein Schnapper. Aber sie gefällt mir einfach auch sehr gut. Dir wünsche ich viel Erfolg mit dem Teil. Deine genannten Zielfische stellen die Rute bestimmt auf eine harte Probe.


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. März 2020)

Hallo liebe Forumsgemeinde, 

ich brauche/suche ein Messer, mit dem ich schnell, leicht und sicher einem Aal das Rückgrat durchtrennen kann. 
Meine Vorstellung vom Messer: Klingenlänge ca. 15cm, gerne Klappmesser. Schmale, spitze und scharfe Klingenspitze, vielleicht beidseitig geschärft. 
Griff aus Naturmaterial wie Horn, Holz oder Knochen. 

Leider habe ich bisher im Jagdbedarf nichts passendes zu einem bezahlbaren Preis gefunden. Bisher habe ich zum Abstechen ein Filetiermesser verwendet, das zum durchtrennen des Rückgrats vom Aal  aber nicht geeignet ist. 

Habt ihr einen Tip für mich? Vom Hersteller dachte ich an Herbertz oder einen aus Solingen....


----------



## Andal (23. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Forumsgemeinde,
> 
> ich brauche/suche ein Messer, mit dem ich schnell, leicht und sicher einem Aal das Rückgrat durchtrennen kann.
> Meine Vorstellung vom Messer: Klingenlänge ca. 15cm, gerne Klappmesser. Schmale, spitze und scharfe Klingenspitze, vielleicht beidseitig geschärft.
> ...


Einer der besten Aaltöter ist ein richtig scharfer 10 mm Stechbeitel.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (23. März 2020)

Stechbeitel ist sicher hervorragend geeignet und um Klassen besser, als jedes Messer.

Wobei ich immer einen Aaltöter benutzt habe und den als absolute Ideallösung ansehe:
Günstig, sicher zu transportieren und ohne Verletzungsrisiko gut anzusetzten, wenn man das Vorfach noch dran hat.
Gelegentlich braucht es bei dickeren Exemplaren einen zweiten Stich, aber das dauert nur Sekundenbruchteile.


----------



## Andal (23. März 2020)

Damit man auch noch ganz normale Schneidarbeiten erledigen kann, ist es auch denkbar, praktisch und schnell machbar, wenn man ein simples Mora etwas umschleift. Die Spitze etwas in Richtung Tanto, oder eben Stecheisen umschleifen - fertig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (24. März 2020)

Als ich damals noch gezielt auf Aale geangelt habe, hatte ich ein simples Teppichmesser im Angekasten, so eins wo man einstellen kann wie weit die Klinge rausguckt. Man hat immer ein extrem scharfes Messer dabei,  kann die Klinge rumdrehen falls sie stumpf wird, oder zur Not auch mal wechseln. Die Klingenspitze leicht versetzt hinter dem Kopf ansetzen, das Messer etwas schräg halten und nach unten drücken, so bekommt man ohne viel Kraft einen Schnitt der automatisch von links nach rechts und unten wandert.


----------



## yukonjack (24. März 2020)

Teppichmesser? Nix für mich. Stechbeitel oder Aaltöter sind da viel besser.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (24. März 2020)

Jeder so wie er es am besten kann, solange etwas funktioniert sollte man nicht wechseln, und ich wollte auch nur erzählen wie es damals bei mir war. Seit Jahren gehe ich nicht mehr auf Aale.


----------



## Floma (4. April 2020)

Da ich momentan meine Sachen nicht im Angelladen zusammensuchen kann, muss ich alles bestellen. .. Nun fehlt mir der Name zu einem Teil. Ich weiß, wo es im Angelladen liegt, das hilft beim Bestellen aber natürlich nicht.

Es handelt sich um eine Art Sprengring nur Birnenförmig statt rund und mit den Fingernägeln zumindest soweit zu öffnen, dass man einen Wirbel ohne weiteres Werkzeug rein bekommt. Kennt das jemand?


----------



## hanzz (4. April 2020)

Splitring?


----------



## u-see fischer (4. April 2020)

Snap??


----------



## jkc (4. April 2020)

Ich denke das Teil hat unterschiedliche Namen, Speed Clip oder Quick Link könnte funktionieren, oder im Shop unter Wirbel und Karabiner gucken


----------



## Floma (5. April 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Splitring?


Da bräuchte ich wohl Werkzeug. Ich brauche es auch so, dass ich zwischendurch eine der beiden eingehängten Komponenten tauschen kann. 


u-see fischer schrieb:


> Snap??


Habe ich, kann ich da aber nicht verwenden, da meist beide Komponenten Ösen haben. 


jkc schrieb:


> Ich denke das Teil hat unterschiedliche Namen, Speed Clip oder Quick Link könnte funktionieren, oder im Shop unter Wirbel und Karabiner gucken


Danke, genau das sind die Dinger.


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. April 2020)

Ich habe jetzt mal diese Messer zur Auswahl, für welches würdet ihr euch entscheiden, wenn einem Aal schnell das Rückgrat durchtrennt werden soll?


----------



## yukonjack (18. April 2020)

Für keines von denen. Würde immer noch sowas 
https://www.ebay.de/itm/AALTOTER-AALSTECHER-FUR-DAS-WAIDGERECHTE-TOTEN-NEU/132548904738?hash=item1edc87c722:g:QigAAOSwyO1atODd
nehmen.


----------



## Floma (19. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal diese Messer zur Auswahl, für welches würdet ihr euch entscheiden, wenn einem Aal schnell das Rückgrat durchtrennt werden soll?


Damit trennst du ja zwangsläufig nicht nur das Rückgrat durch, sondern trennst Kopf und Körper fast vollständing nur um das zu erreichen. Aal-Blut ist nicht ganz ohne und gerade wenn der Fisch noch zappelt, würde ich so ein Massaker vermeiden. Bewährt hat sich so ein 5-Euro-Teil wie verlinkt. Wenn der Aal dann leblos ist, direkt die Organe raus und fertig.


----------



## Rau7 (23. April 2020)

Ich habe da mal 'ne Frage... 

Ich bin recht neu dabei und vielleicht ist diese Frage auch etwas blöd, aber ich trau mich mal:

Bisher habe ich immer einen Wirbel mit Karabiner genommen und dann das fertige Vorfach mit der Schlaufe eingehängt. Wie mache ich das bei einem Wirbel ohne Karabiner (also Tönnchenwirbel)? Kann ich durch den Ring vom Wirbel die Schlaufe vom Vorfach stecken und dann den Haken einfach durch die Schlaufe ziehen?
Oder muss ich die Schlaufe abschneiden und dann "richtig" anknoten (Clinch)?

Danke für jede Antwort.

Petri


----------



## Raven87 (23. April 2020)

@Rau7 für welche Fischart nutzt du es denn? Für kleine Köfis habe ich immer mit der Schlaufe einen Sackstich gemacht. Würde ich bei größeren Fischen jedoch nicht machen.
Im Zweifel dann vernünftig knoten und die Schlaufe abschneiden.


----------



## Andal (23. April 2020)

Du kannst problemlos beides machen. Ohne den Karabiner ist es sogar besser, weil es beim Wurf nicht so schlackert, weniger Tüddel mit sich bringt.


----------



## Floma (26. April 2020)

Da ich zum Ende der Schonzeit (15.05) die Rolle auf der Zander-Spinnrute neu bespulen muss, die kurze Frage:
Nimmt man im Jahr 2020 immer noch die Power Pro mit 0,15mm (bzw. 0,12mm, wobei die eckiger daher kommt), oder gibt es unterdessen eine andere Must-Have-Schnur im vertretbaren Preisrahmen.


----------



## Blueser (26. April 2020)

Ich habe die Power Pro auf der Baitcaster und die Daiwa J-Braid Grand auf meiner Daiwa Legalis. Von der Steifigkeit her sind beide ähnlich, die Daiwa ist allerdings deutlich runder, ist ja auch achtfach. Habe aber erst ein paar Probewürfe mit beiden gemacht, Langzeittest beginnt ab 1.5. ...


----------



## Andal (26. April 2020)

Ich habe seit etwa 2-3 Jahren nur noch die einfache, 8-fache Daiwa J-Braid auf den Rollen. Sicher gibt es womöglich bessere Schnüre, als sie, aber die kosten dann auch!

Die PP-Paketschnur, ja sie fasert extrem schnell auf, ist jedenfalls nicht ansatzweise eine Alternative zur Daiwa. Jedenfalls für mich.


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. April 2020)

Jo- deckt sich auch mit meiner Erfahrung!

Die J-Braid ist von Preis - Leistung her absolut top. Hab se mittlerweile auf drei Multis und zwei Stationärrollen in Gebrauch.


----------



## Floma (26. April 2020)

Danke an alle. Dann nehme ich mal J-Braid.


----------



## daci7 (26. April 2020)

Würde als P/L  Sieger nich die 8x Geflochtene von Kastking ins Rennen werfen - spart ordentlich Geld.


----------



## Raven87 (27. April 2020)

Hi,
nutzt hier eigentlich noch Jemand Ruten von Balzer? Ich habe diverse -meist negative- Sachen von den Ruten gehört und bin dann doch etwas verunsichert. Meine letzten Erfahrungen liegen 12-13 Jahre zurück.
Hintergrund ist, dass ich mir zum Sommer eine feine Posenrute (Rotfedern, Schleie...) kaufen möchte und ich schwanke zwischen Zweien:

- Shimano Aernos Ax Match, 0-20g 390cm
- Balzer Edition IM-12 Float, 4-28g 390cm


Was meint ihr?


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. April 2020)

Kannst du beide in die Hand nehmen bzw. ausprobieren bei deinem Händler. Das wäre das Beste. Dann solltest du dich auf dein Gefühl verlassen. Vom Service her kann ich Balzer nur empfehlen, Spitzenteil gebrochen durch zu große Füße, neue Spitze 14 Tage später beim Händler. Preislich dürfte die Shimano interessanter sein.  Und ob die Ringe in einer Flucht sitzen, das ist heutzutage bei vielen Ruten leider nicht mehr selbstverständlich.


----------



## Raven87 (27. April 2020)

Ja von Brüchen und vom Lösen diverser Spitzenringe habe ich auch gelesen. Viele haben angegeben, dass dies unverschuldet geschehen ist.
Das Problem mit dem Händler ist immer, dass man einen Händler finden muss, der beide Ruten im Sortiment hat.
Ich hatte früher mal mit einer Shimano XMZ 39 angeln dürfen und das war ein richtiges Sahnestückchen, daher habe ich gedacht, dass die Aernos Ax Match ein würdiger Nachfolger sei.


----------



## Typ87 (10. Mai 2020)

Welche Daiwa LT Exceler 
Rollen-Größe eignet sich für die
Sportex Curve Spin 9-26g in 2,10m?


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2020)

Eine zwo-fünfer.


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. Juli 2020)

Ich habe beim Kelleraufräumen diese Schnur aus DM--Zeiten gefunden, noch Originalverpackt. 
Wollte die zum Hakenbinden nutzen.... Kann /soll ich eine 25 Jahre alte Mono für diesen Zweck noch nehmen, was meint ihr?


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe beim Kelleraufräumen diese Schnur aus DM--Zeiten gefunden, noch Originalverpackt.
> Wollte die zum Hakenbinden nutzen.... Kann /soll ich eine 25 Jahre alte Mono für diesen Zweck noch nehmen, was meint ihr?
> 
> 
> ...


Kann - Ja
Soll - Ist dir ein verluderter Fisch wirklich diese Einsparnis von weniger als 5 Euros wert????? 
Vor allen mit einer 0,50mm zum Hakenbinden, da willst du ja auch keine kleinen Fische mit Stippen.


----------



## jkc (9. Juli 2020)

Nach einigen, für erfolgreich befundenen Zugtests, hätte ich keine Bedenken die Schnur noch zu verwenden, vielleicht nicht zum gezieltem Wallerangeln, ansonsten sollten im Süßwasser selbst 25% der angegebenen Tragkraft noch mehr als genug sein.

Grüße JK


----------



## zandertex (9. Juli 2020)

Ich benutze DAS immer noch!Was soll damit nicht in Ordnung sein???......und was andere meinen,meinen sie halt.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (9. Juli 2020)

Moin,
ich habe auch einmal eine Frage. Mein Problem sind die Gummijigs, die immer verkleben wenn man sie zusammenlegt bzw. verfärben sich. Jetzt habe ich mir einen Plasitkkasten mit Fächern gekauft und jeden dort einzeln in ein Fach gelegt. Ich hoffe das ist jetzt die Endlösung, trotzdem würde mich einmal interessieren wie Ihr das handhabt,DANKE


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2020)

Ich lagere bestimmte Farben absichtlich gemeinsam, eben um solche Farbvariationen zu erhalten. Frag mal Uli Beier... das hat Sinn!


----------



## jkc (9. Juli 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe auch einmal eine Frage. Mein Problem sind die Gummijigs, die immer verkleben wenn man sie zusammenlegt bzw. verfärben sich. Jetzt habe ich mir einen Plasitkkasten mit Fächern gekauft und jeden dort einzeln in ein Fach gelegt. Ich hoffe das ist jetzt die Endlösung, trotzdem würde mich einmal interessieren wie Ihr das handhabt,DANKE



Moin, nach Farbe sortieren und ggf. unterschiedliche Fabrikate trennen. Manche Gufis vertragen sich nicht mit anderen, wobei ich davon noch keine hatte.
Achte darauf, dass Deine Kiste aus PE oder PP ist, bei PVC greift der Weichmacher in den Gufis das Material an.

Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Juli 2020)

Die Köder am besten in den Originalverpackungstüten lassen wenn sie wiederverschließbar sind.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (9. Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps von Euch, dann werde ich diese einmal umsetzen.


----------



## el.Lucio (9. Juli 2020)

Besonders gelbe  gufis würde ich einzeln lagern. Die färben sogar bei gleichen Marken ab.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe beim Kelleraufräumen diese Schnur aus DM--Zeiten gefunden, noch Originalverpackt.
> Wollte die zum Hakenbinden nutzen.... Kann /soll ich eine 25 Jahre alte Mono für diesen Zweck noch nehmen, was meint ihr?


Geschadet hätte hauptsächlich UV Licht, aber im Keller ist es ja dunkel. Wie jkc schon sagt, vllt. nicht gleich zum Wallerangeln hernehmen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Juli 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> nicht gleich zum Wallerangeln hernehmen.



Irgendwie verstehe ich hier manches nicht, für was soll er denn eine 0,50 mm Schnur als Vorfachmaterial nehmen. Forellen, Stippen, Karpfen?????  Und dann eine 300 Meter Spule, wenn da 10 Euros rausspringen, dann wars das aber. Und wie ist die Lagerung in dem Keller gewesen, UV-Licht wird ausfallen, alles andere weiß man doch von den letzten 20 Jahren nicht.  In meinen Augen ist das wirklich Sparen am falschen Platz


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2020)

Ich bin ja durchaus mit der Schnur sparsam und lagere mal ein paar Jahre einige Großspulen in absolut lichtdichten Keksdosen. Aber ausgerechnet am "letzten Meter" eine solche Pfennigfuchserei zu betreiben, finde ich auch etwas grenzwertig.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Juli 2020)

Und grad westline das ist sowieso eine ......  Schnur.


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Und grad westline das ist sowieso eine ......  Schnur.


Wird eigentlich nur noch vom Dekofaden aus dem Baumarkt unterboten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Juli 2020)

Für welche Haken denn 0,50?
Zur Frage: Nein, so einer alten Schnur vertraue ich nicht mehr (UV ist doch nur 1 Faktor); und da eine neue Schnur gerade für Vorfächer geeigneter (auch Mono haben einen "technischen Fortschritt" in den letzten 20 Jahren gehabt) ist und wirklich günstig zu erwerben ist, ist für mich hier auch klar: NEIN


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Für welche Haken denn 0,50?


2/0er Wurmhaken mit drei Tauwürmern auf Grund ... Küchenwaller.


----------



## jkc (10. Juli 2020)

Naja,





Andal schrieb:


> Wird eigentlich nur noch vom Dekofaden aus dem Baumarkt unterboten.



Du wirst lachen, habe ich schon als Vorfachmateril zum Karpfenangeln verwendet.
4 € für 100m anstatt 10 bis 15€ für um 20m Karpfenvorfachspulen. Das Material hat mir besser gefallen als manche "Marken"ware...


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2020)

Die monofile Schnur?


----------



## jkc (11. Juli 2020)

Dekofaden


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. Juli 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten, dann werde ich die Schnur mal in die Tonne treten!  Hätte sie zu gern im Gegensatz zu einer neuen Schnur unter dem Mikroskop betrachtet.... 

Ja, in der Tat, wollte sie für "Küchenwaller" nehmen, auch auf Aal. Habe mittlerweile viel besseres Vorfachmaterial und die Schnur wird nun entsorgt... Gleich jetzt!


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2020)

Wenn man was Neues hat, von dem man sicher ist, das es besser ist, geht man auch gleich viel motivierter an die Sache ran.


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Juli 2020)

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Vorbereitung von Kartoffeln zum kochen: Da soll/muß man die Augen vorher aus denen rausschneiden, warum eigentlich?


----------



## Fruehling (20. Juli 2020)

Wegen des Solanins - findet sich konzerntriert auch in den grünen Stellen der Kartoffel.


----------



## Jason (20. Juli 2020)

Das Auge, also das des Menschen, isst mit. Es sieht nicht appetitlich aus wenn Kartoffeln mit den Augen auf dem Teller. 
Es sei denn, du willst die Kartoffeln für einen Karpfenansitz kochen. Dann brauchst du sie nicht zu entfernen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (20. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wegen des Solanins - findet sich konzerntriert auch in den grünen Stellen der Kartoffel.


Stimmt, du hast recht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## trawar (20. Juli 2020)

Ich bräuchte Silent Kugellager für meine BC 10x4x3 hat da jemand schon mal Erfahrungfen damit gemacht?


----------



## thanatos (20. Juli 2020)

das mit den Augen ist mir aber anders in Erinnerung 
" bitte schicke mir zwei Salzheringe - steche ihnen aber die Augen aus 
das sie das Elend hier nicht sehen müssen "


----------



## DenizJP (27. Juli 2020)

Moin!

Wie sind denn eigentlich die max. WG vor allem bei Heavy Feederruten zu sehen?

heißt 150gr WG = 150gr Blei + evtl ne kleine Grundel und ich riskiere auf Dauer Rutenbruch?


Oder gibt es da teilweise kleine Toleranzen nach oben?


----------



## hanzz (27. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wie sind denn eigentlich die max. WG vor allem bei Heavy Feederruten zu sehen?
> 
> ...


Das kann man nicht allgemeingültig sagen.
Sicher hat die ein oder andere Rute eine Toleranz nach oben oder aber auch nicht.
Die Rute im oberen Bereich auf Dauer zu belasten ist sicher nicht förderlich.
Mir ist nicht wohl dabei, mit meiner 200g Heavy Feeder auch eine Montage von 200g rauszuballern. Selbst mit 150g hab ich da ein mulmiges Gefühl. 

Wenn du allerdings nicht weit werfen musst und die Montage nur im Nahbereich raus schlenzt, ist das weniger problematisch.


----------



## DenizJP (27. Juli 2020)

Dann kommen wir gleich zur nächsten Frage 

Bleie 100-140gr in der Strömung am Main

was ist hier overall besser? und bringt auch weniger Hänger?

Carp Riser Bleie? - https://www.mp-direct.de/leads/classic-leads/229/mika-carp-riser
Dreiecks-Bleie? - https://www.angelcenter-soest.de/FTM-Dreieckblei-mit-Wirbel-15g-3pcs--20297.html


oder sonstige Alternativen die man fertig kaufen kann?


Tiroler Hölzl lass ich außen vor, da es hier konkrekt um Non-Tiroler geht 


Danke!


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. Juli 2020)

Wie wärs mit Strömungsbleien wie diesen Muschelbleien?


----------



## DenizJP (27. Juli 2020)

hatte ich 2x - kurz nach Auswurf gabs dirkt nen Hänger...

evtl. einfach nur Pech gehabt. die gehen jedoch nur bis 100gr richtig?


----------



## jkc (27. Juli 2020)

Moin, sowohl Riser wie Dreieicksblei haben meiner Erfahrung nach keine besonders gute Bodenhaftung. Ich empfehle in jedem Fall ein Blei mit Noppen, "Kling on"-Form aus dem Karpfenbereich oder was aus dem Brandungsbereich.
"Weniger Hänger" ist so eine Sache, wenn das Blei rutscht und Steine oder Hindernisse in der Nähe sind gibt's auch Hänger, ganz egal welche Form.









						MIKA Rhomb Lead
					

Das klassische MIKA Rhomb Lead im brandneuen Look! Die Noppen auf der Oberfläche des Rhomb Leads sorgen für ausgezeichnete Bodenhaftung. Ideal beim Fluss- und Distanzangeln - so bleibt die Montage am Hotspot!




					www.mp-direct.de
				












						Noppen Brandungsblei Meeresblei Grundblei Strömungsblei 100 125 150 175 200g  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Noppen Brandungsblei Meeresblei Grundblei Strömungsblei 100 125 150 175 200g in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Flache Birnen ohne Noppen sind m.M. immer noch besser als die Teile die Du angefragt hast.






						Spro Strategy Flat Pear Swivel Lead - 4,0 oz / 113 g - Pro-Fishing, 2,29 €
					

Spro Strategy Flat Pear Swivel Lead - 4,0 oz / 113 g




					pro-fishing.de
				




Ich kapiere auch die Idee hinter diesen Risern nicht, diese Form bewirkt doch das Flügelprinzip und erzeugt damit Auftrieb - klar gut beim einholen aber eben kacke beim liegen bleiben.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2020)

Die beste Bodenhaftung, in Relation zum Bleigewicht, erhält man beim Upstream-Fischen. Allerdings ist da dann auch eine sehr konstante Überwachung der Montage erforderlich. Etwas sehr ermüdend auf die Dauer.

Ich komme mit Risern und Trapezbleien recht gut zu Recht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (30. Juli 2020)

Naamds,

ich habe heute eine kürzlich bestellte Lake n River Zander (3,00m, 7-35g) bekommen, und schon geht der Ärger mit einem weiteren Modell der Serie von vorne los. Bei der Rute "klackert" das Spitzenteil auf dem Zapfen,bzw. der Zapfen verschwindet komplett ohne Kraftaufwand bis zur Lackierung eines Ringes im Spitzenteil. Hat hier jemand das genannte Modell,und wenn ja,wieviel vom Zapfen ist dort nach dem zusammen stecken übrig ?


----------



## NaabMäx (30. Juli 2020)

Nein, hab ich nicht, aber wie wär es wen du etwas Bindelack / Rutenlack auftragen würdest um dass Spiel zu eliminieren.
lieber mehrere Schichten, und bei zu viel, etwas vorsichtig etwas abschleifen.

Vermutlich hast du dummerweise eine Max Min Toleranz zu einer Max. max. Toleranz erhalten. kann schon mal vorkommen.
Entweder mit der Rute in den Angelladen und passende Spitzen ausprobieren oder selber behelfen wie oben.


----------



## jkc (30. Juli 2020)

Bindelack (Flexcoat) hat bei mir in einem vergleichbaren Fall (abgenutzer Zapfen) so semi gut geholfen. Es funktionierte ne Weile, aber dann hat sich die Steckverbindung festgefressen, dummer Weise mit verdrehtem Spitzenteil so daß ich das Teil auch nicht einteilig nutzen wollte. Vielleicht habe ich nicht gut genug eingeschliffen, aber es kann eben auch schief gehen - soll heißen: Wenn Rute neu, dann reklamieren.

Ich habe meine Rute vor einigen Tagen wieder getrennt, aber das war für die Rute ein Nahtoderlebnis.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (30. Juli 2020)

Sicherlich kann das mal vorkommen, es ist aber wie geschrieben die zweite Rute von WFT L. n R. mit diesem Fehler. Bei der ersten hatte der damalige Händler bereits daran herumgebastelt, da es laut ihm keine Teile mehr gab. Dazu kommt, das manche Spitzenteile der L. n. R. (Coarse,Zander,K. S. Brassen) geschliffen und lackiert sind,andere aber wie frisch aus dem Ofen aussehen. Falsche Größenangaben sind glaube ich auch dabei.

Lackiert oder gesägt/geschliffen/gewickelt wird da nichts, dafür war der Preis für mich zu hoch. Da probiere ich lieber weiterhin den Händler (sehr bekannt) telefonisch zu erreichen... Trotzdem danke für die Antworten !


----------



## Fruehling (30. Juli 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> ...Ich habe meine Rute vor einigen Tagen wieder getrennt, aber das war für die Rute ein Nahtoderlebnis.


----------



## NaabMäx (1. August 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Bindelack (Flexcoat) hat bei mir in einem vergleichbaren Fall (abgenutzer Zapfen) so semi gut geholfen. Es funktionierte ne Weile, aber dann hat sich die Steckverbindung festgefressen, dummer Weise mit verdrehtem Spitzenteil so daß ich das Teil auch nicht einteilig nutzen wollte. Vielleicht habe ich nicht gut genug eingeschliffen, aber es kann eben auch schief gehen - soll heißen: Wenn Rute neu, dann reklamieren.
> 
> Ich habe meine Rute vor einigen Tagen wieder getrennt, aber das war für die Rute ein Nahtoderlebnis.



Gute Info:
Ein Felxcoat, bleibt flexiebel und verpresst sich leichter.
Kann auch noch verkleben, wenn er noch nicht durchgehärtet ist.
Nimm mal Lack oder 2K Kleber, der richtig hart wird und schleif den, nach dem aushärten, zurecht.

Um Nahtot zu vermeiden:
Teil in die Gefriertruhe, oder Kältespray auf die Verbindung und nach dem Abkühlen, das Aussenteil / Hülse mit einem Föhn schnell erhitzen und immer wieder Probeiren. 
Ist der Punkt erreicht, in dem die Hüle warm ist und das Steckteil noch kald, löst sich das relativ leicht. 
Soll aber kein Dauerzustand sein. Also abschleifen bis zum Blank und hartes Zeug drauf. 

Prinzipiell ist es schon so, dass solange die Garantie läuft, man mit selber Hand anlegen vorsichtig sein sollte.


mfg
NM


----------



## Andal (1. August 2020)

Deswegen der uralte Lifehack mit dem Kerzenwachs - Stearin - es füllt die Microklüfte, saugt die Teile regelrecht an und trotzdem lassen sie sich ohne Gewalt wieder lösen. Einfach den Zapfen der Rute gleichmäßig, aber fein mit dem Kerzenstumpen einreiben.


----------



## Blueser (1. August 2020)

So mache ich das schon seit Menschengedenken ...


----------



## Andal (1. August 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> So mache ich das schon seit Menschengedenken ...


Am besten gleich von Anbeginn der Nutzung. Dann kommt es erst gar nicht so weit.


----------



## DenizJP (22. August 2020)

Mal ne Frage wieder zu den Bleien...

letztens mit anderen am Main angeln gewesen

ich wuchte meine 120 gr Strömungsbleie raus und bekomme trotzdem mitgerissen während die anderen mit 40-50 gr Tropfenbleien angelten ohne Probleme...

kam mir bissel dumm vor..

werden kleine, leichtere Grundbleie weniger durch die Strömung mitgetragen aufgrund weniger Angriffsfläche für das Wasser???

will mir net in den Kopf...


----------



## Guinst (22. August 2020)

Entfernung, Winkel der Schnur, Schnurstärke, Vorfachstärke und Stelle wären die anderen relevanten Parameter.
Bestimmt gab es da noch mehr Unterschiede als nur Bleiform und Bleigewicht.


----------



## Tuxedo75 (24. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage wieder zu den Bleien...
> 
> letztens mit anderen am Main angeln gewesen
> 
> ...



Habe am Samstag auch am Main die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht.

Eine Rute mit 147g und die Andere mit 170g Inline-Gripper-Bleien genau in die Fahrrinne geworfen. Meine beiden Kollegen mit nur ca. 90g nahezu auf gleicher Höhe.

Bei einem der beiden konnte die Bremse komplett aufgestellt und bei dem Anderen nur paar Klicks zugedreht werden, ohne dass das Blei gewandert ist oder sich die Bremse gemeldet hätte.

Bei mir musste ich gerade bei dem leichteren 147g die Bremse ein Viertel zudrehen, da ansonsten die Bremse Stück für Stück gaaaaanz langsam abgelaufen ist.

Ich denke doch auch, dass das mit der Länge der Schnur, die sich im Wasser befindet, ggf, Kannten oder Rinnen zu tun hat. 
Vllt. Haben ja die leichteren Bleie leicht zwischen ein paar Steinen geklemmt oder so.


----------



## Andal (24. August 2020)

Die Schnur kann da auch enorm was ausmachen und den Grund/Wiederstand für die Unterschiede liefern. Eine 22er mag für den Angler nicht viel Unterschied zu einer 25er bieten, aber es ist deutlich mehr "Fläche" und damit Angriffspunkt für die Strömung im Wasser. Oder gar Geflecht, das ja viel rauer ist!

Und auch der Flussgrund, selbst wenn es die vermeintlich gleiche Flußstrecke ist, bietet unterschiedliche Haftung für die Bleie....


----------



## Tricast (24. August 2020)

Gerade geflochtene hat einen wesentlich höheren Wiederstand im Fließwasser als Monofil. Und vielleicht lassen die Anderen das Blei ja auch an eine Kante treiben und sind damit garnicht so weit draussen wie gedacht.


----------



## Andal (24. August 2020)

...ein Beispiel: Der Kollege trifft regelmäßig eine Stelle hinter einem Stein, der muss nicht groß sein. Dort ist es vielleicht ein paar Zentimeter tiefer und es hat dort eine marginale Mulde. Das reicht schon für eine winzige Rückströmung. Schon braucht der nur einen Teil des Bleigewichtes...!


----------



## Tuxedo75 (25. August 2020)

Sehr schönes Beispiel Andal! So sehe ich das auch. 

Würde mich auch an deiner Stelle nicht so verrückt machen @DenizJP


----------



## Chief Brolly (25. August 2020)

Letzten Sonntag habe ich auch bemerkt, wieviel Angriffsfläche eine stärkere geflochtene dem Wind bietet! 
Versuche, die Schnur bei starkem Seitenwand zu straffen, endeten jedesmal mit einem versetzen des Bleies.
So ist das auch bei Strömung! Je mehr Schnur im Wasser, umso größer ist der Schnurbogen, je dicker (die geflochtene) ist. Der Wasserwiderstand versetzt dann das zu leichte Blei! 

Das muß aber nichts schlechtes heißen, denn so fischt man einen größeren Grundbereich ab!


----------



## Andal (25. August 2020)

Wer Probleme hat, ein Fließgewässer richtig zu lesen, sollte sich mal an ein kleines und klares Bacherl setzen... mit Ästchen, Dreck und Steinen spielen. Das Wasser folgt auch hier den gleichen Gesetzen!

Das hilft dann viel, an großen Flüssen die Strömung, Rückströmungen und Upwellings besser zu deuten und zu nutzen!

Ein Flussgrund ist nie eben, wie eine Dachrinne, auch wenn er an der Oberfläche vollkommen glatt aussieht. An der Oberfläche zieht die Strömung immer schärfer, als am Grund, wo selbst kleinste Strukturen die Strömung bremsen und verwirbeln...


----------



## DenizJP (28. August 2020)

Danke euch.

Neue Frage: Barsch Angeln im Spätsommer auf Pose und Wurm / kleine KöFi.

die Barsche halten sich da aktuell noch im Mittelwasser auf oder?


Am Grund kann ich ja die Sekunden tagsüber abzählen bis die Grundeln kommen. Im Mittelwasser wären es zumindest andere Fische wenn net Barsche wie zB Döbel.


----------



## Esox 1960 (30. August 2020)

Habe mal eine Frage zur Abu Cardinal C 3.
Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung wann die ungefähr gebaut worden sind ?
Habe mal bei Ebay geschaut,aber dort nicht viel erfahren,da ist mehr über die eine Nummer
größere  C 4 zu sehen.Die werden da weit über 150 Euro gehandelt. Allerdings dann mit Originalkarton.
Ich wusste gar nicht mehr,dass ich  noch eine Abu Rolle besitze und habe sie mehr, oder weniger zufällig,
im Angelschrank, ,in einem Karton gefunden.


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. August 2020)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Frage zur Abu Cardinal C 3.
> Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung wann die ungefähr gebaut worden sind ?
> Habe mal bei Ebay geschaut,aber dort nicht viel erfahren,da ist mehr über die eine Nummer
> größere  C 4 zu sehen.Die werden da weit über 150 Euro gehandelt. Allerdings dann mit Originalkarton.
> ...


Foto ist schwer zu erkennen, tippe auf die Zeit zwischen 1985 und Anfang der 90er Kahre


----------



## Esox 1960 (30. August 2020)

Ja danke,dass kann stimmen,dann ist das Teil ja vielleicht schon 30 Jahre alt.Sieht noch fast aus wie neu,die ist doch tatsächlich ,in dem ganzem Gerödel irgendwie
total unter gegangen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. September 2020)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage: Beim letzten Nachtangeln hatte ich von Aalen viele (teils recht brutale!) Bisse auf Wurm, wobei die mir die Würmer nur vom Haken gezogen haben (über die Spitze). 

Nun habe ich Irgendwo mal gesehen/gelesen, das man dagegen was tun kann, indem man ein Stück Gummi über die Hakenspitze bis über den Widerhaken, steckt. 

Was kann ich dafür nehmen? Was jeder im Haushalt hat oder besonders jeder Angler!  eigentlich immer dabei hat... 
Leider habe ich noch nichts gefunden, hat jemand einen Vorschlag?


----------



## jkc (7. September 2020)

Moin, Schnipsel zurecht schneiden aus altem Fahrradschlauch, Einweckgummi oder jedem anderem breiteren Gummiband, diese Knicklicht-Klarsichtschläuche müssten auch gehen, wobei sie mir persönlich zu dickwandig wären. Ventilgummi, Schleudergummi, Posengummis auch im Ganzen, müsste alles gehen.
Ich frage mich allerdings immer woher man weiß von wem der Biss stammte, wenn man den Versuchsacher nicht erwischt hat. 
Krabben gehen bisweilen auch ziemlich ruppig mit dem Köder um.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (7. September 2020)

...oder den Wurm, aber auch alle anderen fleischlichen Köder mit ein paar Windungen Bait Elastic in 0,2 mm sichern.






						bait elastic online kaufen | eBay
					

Tolle Angebote bei eBay für bait elastic. Sicher einkaufen.



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. September 2020)

Kaufen wollte ich eigentlich nix, sondern eher etwas recyceln... 
Silikon-Gummi wäre auch gut für meinen Zweck geeignet, mache mal einen Praxistest mit den vorhandenen Materialien, wie schon von JKC vorgeschlagen... 
Für weitere Vorschläge wäre ich natürlich ebenfalls sehr dankbar!


----------



## Ruttentretzer (7. September 2020)

Hi Brolly, hast Du alte Twister oder Gummifische die eingerissen sind? Da dünne Scheiben abschneiden. Mit Skalpell oder Rasierklinge.
Selber nehme ich eine künstliche Made. Wurde aber auch schon abgfusselt.
Ein Stückchen Plastiktüte geht auch.
Denke die ruppigen Bisse auf die Tauwürmer waren größere Rotaugen. Die sind nachts sehr aktiv. Die Aale packen zu, wenn sie laufen.


----------



## Andal (7. September 2020)

Ganz billige und ganz gute Baitstopper kann man auch per Lochzange, oder Bürolocher aus alten Fahrradschläuchen recyclen. Auf eine Sicherheitsnadel gefädelt sind sie auch gleich vorgestochen und gut aufbewahrt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. September 2020)

Einmachgummis und Lochzange, rote Farben noch als zusätzlichen Reiz.


----------



## TokyoSushiLlama (7. September 2020)

Warum ist Posenangeln fast nirgends zu sehen? Ich verstehe, dass es nur an seen oder ruhigen Stellen von Flüssen was taugt, aber in 12h posenangeln fing ich 10 fische, in 12h spinning angeln mit Wobbler bzw Blinker keinen. Warum also ist Posenangeln, zumindest unter Fortgeschritteneren(?) selten?


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. September 2020)

@TokyoSushiLlama Schau mal in dem anderen Thread nach deiner Frage, dann wirst du die Antwort zum Spinnfischen erhalten.


----------



## Andal (7. September 2020)

TokyoSushiLlama schrieb:


> Warum ist Posenangeln fast nirgends zu sehen? Ich verstehe, dass es nur an seen oder ruhigen Stellen von Flüssen was taugt, aber in 12h posenangeln fing ich 10 fische, in 12h spinning angeln mit Wobbler bzw Blinker keinen. Warum also ist Posenangeln, zumindest unter Fortgeschritteneren(?) selten?


Guggst du hier.... da wird es zelebriert!






						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

Mir fällt immer wieder auf, das spezifische Themen zu Problemen und Fragen schnell Inhaltlich wegen Offtopic verwässern, weil der Rahmen des Friedfischangelns einen großen Spielraum für Diskussionen bietet. In guter Manier würde ich deshalb einen Thread installieren wollen, der sich mit...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## TokyoSushiLlama (7. September 2020)

Ist angeln auf lebenden Köder in Deutschland grundsätzlich verboten, oder nur das nutzen von Köderfischen?


----------



## Tobias85 (7. September 2020)

TokyoSushiLlama schrieb:


> Ist angeln auf lebenden Köder in Deutschland grundsätzlich verboten, oder nur das nutzen von Köderfischen?



Keine lebenden Wirbeltiere wegen Tierschutzgesetz. Würmer, Maden etc. etc. darfst du lebend verwenden.


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. September 2020)

Danke für eure tollen Tips! Oft liegt der schmale Grat von Mißerfolg zu Erfolg an den kleinsten Teilen des Tackles wie ein Stopper oder die von mir Frage nach Material zur Ködersicherung! 

Wenn ich auf Grund angle, sollen die Fische die größtmöglichen Schwierigkeiten haben, die Würmer vom Haken zu stibitzen! 
Egal ob große Rotaugen und - federn, Grundeln oder Aale, die sollen hängenbleiben... 
Die Lösung dafür liegt oft näher als man denkt, nur muß man  so einfach sowie wirkungsvoll an dieses Ziel herangeführt werden! 

Mit euren Vorschlägen seid ihr einfach Spitze!!!!


----------



## Andal (7. September 2020)

Ein leider bereits verstorbener Anglerkollege schwor auf die Limmerick Form bei Haken, weil die nach seinen Worten die richtigen Hakenschenkel besitzen. Den hat er mit ganz feiner Sockenwolle im oberen Drittel gewunden. Über diese Wolle quetschte er dann auch seine aufgezogenen Würmer. Und die hielten wirklich erstaunlich gut. Er war aber vor allem von der Wirkung des Wurmsiffs überzeugt, der in die Wolle einzog. Dadurch benutzte er seine wertvoll gepimpten Haken, bis sie so stumpf waren, dass man mit dem Nackten darauf nach Rom hätte reiten können, was dann die Vorteile doch recht schnell wieder egalisierte.

Aber je nach Wolle kann man da schöne Farbaktzente an die Haken bringen!


----------



## DenizJP (8. September 2020)

2 Fragen ^^

1. @Andal  die KöFis direkt nach Fang in ne Box mit Salz wälzen zwecks verbesserter Attraktivität? Oder ist das Einsalzen grundsätzlich nur was für Tiefkühlköder?

2. spricht was dagegen mit nem Klemmer das Schlaufen-Ende eines Vorfaches mit Klemmhülsen zu bauen anstatt den Schlaufenknoten? Zwecks besserer Festigkeit?
Oder eher Unsinn? DIe Vorfach-Länge liegt zw. 80-120 cm.


----------



## Andal (8. September 2020)

Richtig mit Salz konservieren. Da brauchst du jetzt keinen Froster mehr. Richtig einpökeln!


----------



## dosenelch (8. September 2020)

Jetzt kommt ja allmählich die Zeit, in der man mal wieder einen Angriff am Forellensee wagen kann.
Gibt es schon Erfahrungswerte mit den neuen Powerbaitteigen mit Fruchtaroma?


----------



## Blueser (8. September 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Keine lebenden Wirbeltiere wegen Tierschutzgesetz. Würmer, Maden etc. etc. darfst du lebend verwenden.


Beschreie es nicht. Irgendwann muss dann auch noch das Gewürm vor dem Anködern abgeschlagen werden ...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (8. September 2020)

Du kannst den Wurm auch mit einem Bindfaden sichern, geht absolut gut. Nachteil für meine Dame, sie hat immer ihre Rollen gesucht ;-))))


----------



## DenizJP (9. September 2020)

Kleine Frage an die Rhein/ Main Angler unter uns:

wie macht ihr das bei Schiffgang wenn ihr auf Grund angelt?

einfach die Montage abtreiben lassen oder holt ihr jedes mal ein?

versuche aktuell morgens bissel mit Köfi zu angeln

gefühlt alle 5 Minuten zieht ein Tanker vorbei
schlimm sind besonders die Rheinfarten-Schiffe...


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. September 2020)

Ein(e) Bleigewicht bzw. - form wählen, das liegenbleibt und möglichst viel Schnur aus dem Wasser (Ruten steil stellen). 
Ich lasse meine Montagen immer da liegen, wo sie grad sind, es sei denn, die Wechselströmungen im Main-Donau-Kanal geht entgegengesetzt zur Fahrtrichtung des Schiffes.... 

Dann muß ich beide Montagen einholen und werfe noch ins Schraubenwasser der Schiffe. Oft bekomme ich gerade dann ein Biß von einem guten Fisch! 
Ist dann eigentlich egal, obs ein Hotelschiff oder Schubverband ist... 
Ich verwende Tiroler Hölzl mit 160gr als Endblei, Vorfach verschiebbar auf der Hauptschnur, mittels Stopper sogar höhenverstellbar vom Grund weg! 

Empfehle dir diese Montage auch, als Blei ein Krallblei aus dem Brandungsangelbereich zwischen 150 u. 200gr, vorausgesetzt, deine Ruten vertragen dieses Wg....


----------



## Tuxedo75 (9. September 2020)

Angel öfter am Main auf Karpfen und Ich hole die Montage meist nicht rein.

Angel oft Abends/Nachts da fahren auch nicht viele Schiffe und hoffe, dass es ohne große Verwicklungen liegen bleibt, was erstaunlich oft der Fall ist.
Da scheinen sich die Gedanken die ich mir über meine Fluss Rigs gemacht habe zu bestätigen

Natürlich ist der Schiffsverkehr am Main weitaus weniger als am Rhein


----------



## Andal (9. September 2020)

Dieser Versatz des Köders durch die Schiffe muss nicht schlecht sein, die Fische sind die Dampfer eh gewöhnt. Es treibt ja alles nur an die Stellen, wo sich eh alles mögliche, auch Nahrung, versammelt.

Ich lass alles so, wie es mag und erst wenn es mich selber stört, oder sinnlos erscheint, werfe ich neu aus. Es wird allgemein sogar empfohlen, direkt ins Schraubenwasser zu werfen, weil da im Besonderen die Räuber auf benommene Futterfische lauern sollen. Am Rhein nicht immer leicht, weil die Schiffe oft recht weit draussen fahren, aber selbst das turbulentere Wasser am Ufer bringt dann oft die guten Bisse.


----------



## vonda1909 (9. September 2020)

Du hast aber auch Stellen wo die Schiffe 10 vor der Packung fahren (Rhein)dort geht es gut  mit dem werfen hinters Schiff.


----------



## scrim (14. September 2020)

Wenn ich in der Früh um 0400 ans Gewässer gehe um ein bisschen vor der Arbeit zu Angeln, hauptsächlich Spinnfischen, kann ich da meine Kopflampe mit Rotlicht anlassen, oder reagiert Hecht / Zander allergisch darauf?


----------



## Andal (14. September 2020)

Wenn es dort jede Nacht zappenduster ist - suboptimal. Bei einem "Industrierevier" mit Dauerbeleuchtung - egal.


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. September 2020)

Ich hätte da auch nochmal ne Frage:
Diesen Lightstick benutze ich als optischen Bißanzeiger für die Rutenspitzen, leider sind die Batterien fast leer und ich brauche neue. 

Wie ist die genaue Bezeichnung dieses Batterietyps und wo kann ich sie (im Internet) kaufen? Gibt's die auch zum Aufladen?


----------



## jkc (14. September 2020)

scrim schrieb:


> Wenn ich in der Früh um 0400 ans Gewässer gehe um ein bisschen vor der Arbeit zu Angeln, hauptsächlich Spinnfischen, kann ich da meine Kopflampe mit Rotlicht anlassen, oder reagiert Hecht / Zander allergisch darauf?



Hi, ich fische nachts teils mit eingeschalteter 1000 Lumen Weißlicht-Beleuchtung und fange dabei Fische, wobei angeleuchtete Fische dann im Normalfall nicht beißen. Der Lichtkegel ist bei mir aber immer deutlich definiert und ich halte diesen dann einfach vor meinen Füßen. In Ausnahmefällen folgen Fische auch bis in den Lichtkegel.
Bei Rotlicht habe ich bisher noch keine negative Wirkung bemerkt, konnte z.B. schon einem Hecht damit im absoluten Flachwasser von 20 bis 30cm beim jagen zusehen. Rotlicht hat ja auch auf viele andere Tiere keine Auswirkung, ich denke bei Fischen ist es ähnlich.


Grüße JK


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch nochmal ne Frage:
> Diesen Lightstick benutze ich als optischen Bißanzeiger für die Rutenspitzen, leider sind die Batterien fast leer und ich brauche neue.
> 
> Wie ist die genaue Bezeichnung dieses Batterietyps und wo kann ich sie (im Internet) kaufen? Gibt's die auch zum Aufladen?
> ...


Cr-425 oder Cr-435


----------



## Andal (14. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch nochmal ne Frage:
> Diesen Lightstick benutze ich als optischen Bißanzeiger für die Rutenspitzen, leider sind die Batterien fast leer und ich brauche neue.
> 
> Wie ist die genaue Bezeichnung dieses Batterietyps und wo kann ich sie (im Internet) kaufen? Gibt's die auch zum Aufladen?
> ...


Gibt es eigentlich bei allen größeren "Herstellern" für die Elektroposen. Sollten also auch in den Läden liegen.


----------



## DenizJP (14. September 2020)

Eigentlich hätte ich es auch hier reinpacken können ^^

"
Moin in die Runde.
Will abseits vom Raubfischangeln mal auch gezielt auf Barben gehen.

Ausrüstung wären eine Heavy Feederrute bis 150gr. Was bräuchte ich noch anderes?
Feederkorb, Barben-Mischung, und ein fertiger Barben-Vorfach-Haarhaken für das Käsestück? Könnte ich damit starten?

Am Main soll es ja auch Barben geben - oder lieber direkt an den Rhein gehen? "


----------



## Sk3ptizist (14. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> wo kann ich sie (im Internet) kaufen?


gibts überall wo es ein großes Batteriesortiment gibt (Conrad, Amazon....)
habe gerade festgestellt, dass bei Ebay/Amazon auch angebliche CR435-Akkus mit Ladegerät angeboten werden, aber die scheinen alle "Chinaschrott" zu sein, zumindest habe ich sowas in keinem seriösen Laden gefunden...


----------



## Andal (14. September 2020)

Zum Revier kann ich dir gar nichts raten, da ich den Main diesbezüglich gar nicht kenne und den Rhein auch bloss vor meiner eigenen Haustüre.

Ausrüstungsmäßig sollte nichts anbrennen. Ich würde mir weite Würfe sparen und damit die Streuung einschränken. Angle lieber an einer Kurve, da wo die Strömung aufs Ufer steht und dann am Fuss der Packung. Da reicht dann im besten Fall schon ein Pendelwurf. Wenn du mit Käs als Köder fischen willst, gib auch etwas Käs ins Futter, oder nimm gleich das Easy Chees von Browning her. Wenn normales Feederfutter, dann gib etwas Zammataro Käsepulver dazu.


----------



## DenizJP (14. September 2020)

@Andal  das Angeln auf Barben wird meine große Herausforderung werden da ich Käse eigentlich hasse.....selbst den Kontakt damit


----------



## Andal (14. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Zum Revier kann ich dir gar nichts raten, da ich den Main diesbezüglich gar nicht kenne und den Rhein auch bloss vor meiner eigenen Haustüre.
> 
> Ausrüstungsmäßig sollte nichts anbrennen. Ich würde mir weite Würfe sparen und damit die Streuung einschränken. Angle lieber an einer Kurve, da wo die Strömung aufs Ufer steht und dann am Fuss der Packung. Da reicht dann im besten Fall schon ein Pendelwurf. Wenn du mit Käs als Köder fischen willst, gib auch etwas Käs ins Futter, oder nimm gleich das Easy Chees von Browning her. Wenn normales Feederfutter, dann gib etwas Zammataro Käsepulver dazu.


Nachtrach:

Du kannst aber auch mit feinen Pellets füttern, am besten im River Feeder von Korum und Pellets als Köder benutzen, wenn sich auf den Käs gar nichts tut.


----------



## DenizJP (14. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Nachtrach:
> 
> Du kannst aber auch mit feinen Pellets füttern, am besten im River Feeder von Korum und Pellets als Köder benutzen, wenn sich auf den Käs gar nichts tut.



hätte aber zur Folge, dass auch andere Friedfische sich dafür interessieren korrekt?


----------



## Andal (14. September 2020)

Das hast du aber beim Käs genau so. Wenn ein passender Brassen vorbeikommt, nimmt der auch den Käs ohne viel Federlesen.


----------



## Andal (14. September 2020)

Übrigens: Sollte der Käse schlecht am Boiliestopper halten, dann schnippel dir aus Overheadfolie ein paar Bait Stopper. Auch sehr gut, wenn du mit Frühstücksfleisch, oder sehr weicher Wurst angelst!

Eigentlich geht jede etwas festere Kunstoffolie.


----------



## Andal (14. September 2020)

Sucuk wäre auch einen Versuch als Köder wert.


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. September 2020)

Sk3ptizist schrieb:


> gibts überall wo es ein großes Batteriesortiment gibt (Conrad, Amazon....)
> habe gerade festgestellt, dass bei Ebay/Amazon auch angebliche CR435-Akkus mit Ladegerät angeboten werden, aber die scheinen alle "Chinaschrott" zu sein, zumindest habe ich sowas in keinem seriösen Laden gefunden...



Ja, na klar! Conrad! Bin morgen bei einem Geschäft in der Nähe! 
Habe heute versucht, in einem Laden für Haushaltsgeräte diese speziellen zu bekommen, weil die viele Knopfzellen haben. 
Aber Fehlanzeige! Haben die Stabbatterie noch nicht mal im PC gefunden... Kein Wunder, wird ja auch nie verlangt!


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> hätte aber zur Folge, dass auch andere Friedfische sich dafür interessieren korrekt?


Wenn du einen fischigen Pellet nimmst, könnte auch was Raubfischmäßiges beißen.


----------



## TokyoSushiLlama (16. September 2020)

Kann man Forellen nur mit schleppen / mit sbirolino fangen, oder geht's auch normal mit Pose wie auf rotauge. Was unterscheidet einen sbirolino von ganz gewöhnlichem Bleischrot?


----------



## Michael.S (16. September 2020)

Klar kann mann auch mit normalen Posen schleppen , ein Spirolino ist eine etwas schwerere Pose mit Eigengewicht , eine Bebleiung ist deshalb nicht nötig


----------



## Angler2097 (16. September 2020)

Das geht auch mit Pose. Es gibt Schlepposen und Waggler für Forellen. Die sinkenden Sbirolinos sinken nicht so schnell ab wie Blei und verhalten sich im Wasser anders. Bei Forellen soll man ja immer möglichst leicht Angeln und Widerstand beim Biss vermeiden.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. September 2020)

Du kannst aber auch ganz normal mit leichter Pose und sinkendem Teig oder Maden aller Art auf Forellen Stippen.


----------



## Andal (16. September 2020)

Geht's um echte Forellen, oder um tümploide mopsköfige Quastenflosser?


----------



## DenizJP (16. September 2020)

Edit:

ich sehe öfters in Videos wie Lebendfische am Rücken gehakt werden. *Nein *das soll keine Diskussion über Lebendköder geben.

mir stellt sich die Frage ob diese Hakmethode auch bei toten Köfis am Grund funktioniert oder Quatsch ist.

jemand damit Erfahrung?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. September 2020)

Moin! Moin!

Kennt jemand eventuell die korrekte Definition für Firmen wie *PURE FISHING* (Hardy, Mitchell, ABU usw.)
oder *SVENDSEN SPORT* (SAVAGE GEAR, SCIERRA, D.A.M. usw.)?

Die Bezeichnung Dachmarke ist glaube ich der falsche Begriff oder? Im Grunde kaufen diese Firmen weltweit ja einfach diverse bekannte / angeschlagene Marken auf. Während PURE FISHING und SVENDSEN SPORT selbst dann entweder ganz oder aber zu großen Teilen wieder zu irgendwelchen Mischkonzernen gehören.

Vielen Dank & beste Grüße


----------



## Andal (19. September 2020)

Wie wäre es mit Handelsorganisation? Oder Vertriebsgesellschaft?


----------



## tob_wilson (21. September 2020)

Habe am Samstag nen gelben Drachenwels auf Tauwurm gefangen, hatte wer schon mal Erfahrungen mit dieser Fischart, hab gelesen die Fischart ist ähnlich gefährlich wie die Grundel.


----------



## DenizJP (21. September 2020)

Hi in die Runde - da unser Kühlschrank als auch die Gefriertruhe meist gut gefüllt sind wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand hier elektrisch angeschlossene Kühltruhen extra für Fisch nutzt?

Also welche die entweder 0-2 Grad haben oder die richtigen Gefriertruhen.


Was wäre da empfehlenswert? Idee war über Steckdose draußen auf dem Balkon eine größere Truhe zu kaufen und dort zu nutzen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (21. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hi in die Runde - da unser Kühlschrank als auch die Gefriertruhe meist gut gefüllt sind wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand hier elektrisch angeschlossene Kühltruhen extra für Fisch nutzt?
> 
> Also welche die entweder 0-2 Grad haben oder die richtigen Gefriertruhen.
> 
> ...



Hoi,

wenn deine Truhe voll ist machste halt mal C&R. Küchengeräte auf dem Balkon machen irgendwann die Grätsche wegen der Luftfeuchtigkeit.

Grussen Michael


----------



## DenizJP (21. September 2020)

Hi @schwerhoeriger

eventuell wurde es falsch verstanden 

mir ging es net darum, dass wir zuviel haben und ich es lagern will in rauen Mengen. Aber wir haben einen relativ kleinen Kühlschrank - so dass ein größerer Zander oder Wels als Beispiel bereits schnell sehr viel Platz wegnimmt.

Vor allem wenn ich den Fisch zum Beispiel ausgenommen habe und dann erstmal ganz reintun will 



PS: gibt es da keine Outdoor-Lösungen?


----------



## schwerhoeriger (21. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hi @schwerhoeriger
> 
> eventuell wurde es falsch verstanden
> 
> ...



Hallo Deniz,

war mir schon klar habe das Smilie vergessen (sorry). Aber Küchengroßgeräte gehen auf dem Balkon eben wegen der Luftfeuchtigkeit kaputt. Im Keller kannst eine Truhe auf jeden Fall aufstellen. Hatte ich am alten Wohnort jahrelang.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Blueser (21. September 2020)

Ne große Truhe habe ich im Keller, feine Sache. Nur fehlt mir der passende Fisch dazu, habe die erstmal mit Wildschwein und Reh befüllt...


----------



## feko (21. September 2020)

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Habe am Samstag nen gelben Drachenwels auf Tauwurm gefangen, hatte wer schon mal Erfahrungen mit dieser Fischart, hab gelesen die Fischart ist ähnlich gefährlich wie die Grundel.


Ui wo haste den denn gezogen? 
Lg


----------



## feko (21. September 2020)

Also fangstelle interessiert mich nicht 
...das flusssystem aber doch sehr


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. September 2020)

Was ist ein Drachenwels? Gibt's vom Fänger irgendwelche Bilder? 
Hatte mal nen Zwergwels im Main-Donau-Kanal gefangen, laut eines Telefongespräches mit dem Fischereiverband Mittelfranken wurde auch schon mal ein Pangasius und ein Afro-Wels gefangen, aber Drachenwels? Noch nie von gehört und gefangen!


----------



## DenizJP (21. September 2020)

sind diese kleinen gelblichen Welse.









						Gelber Drachenwels: Fisch aus Asien in der Donau entdeckt
					

Fischern auf der Donau geht zwischen Regensburg und Straubing immer häufiger ein Exot ins Netz: Der Gelbe Drachenwels hat sich in dem Fluss angesiedelt. Wie er dort hingekommen ist? Forscher sind ratlos.




					www.spiegel.de
				




bis zu 35 cm groß und direkter Konkurrent der Grundeln.


----------



## DenizJP (22. September 2020)

Eine Frage jetzt wo es früher dunkel wird:

was machen wenn man zu spät am Wasser ist?

ich hatte es nun einige Male dass im Dunkeln die Grundel als auch Fischbrut sich verzieht und nicht mehr beißt.

Irgendwelche Tipps und Tricks hier?


----------



## Andal (22. September 2020)

Entweder einen Vorrat an Köderfischen anlegen, auf Würmer und dergleichen ausweichen, oder Spinnfischen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. September 2020)

Moin Deniz, Du bringst mich mit Deinen andauernden postpubertären Fragen noch zur Raserei  ( Spass )

Erstens ( toten ) Köfi quer haken :

Macht im Fliesgewässer wenig Sinn - der Fisch richtet sich nach der Strömung aus, stellt sich aufgrund des Hakensitzes dann vollig unnatürlich quer.

Also der normale Beutefisch steht mit der Schnüss gegen den strom und legt sich nicht ermattet quer ab, um dann zu verdriften 

Außerdem gibt der quergehakte köfi mehr Druck beim einkurbeln ( checken des köders ) - dabei reißt der Haken häufiger aus.

also lass das besser mit dem Quer...

Zu den Köfis:

Hier mal ein Trick: man besorge sich eine kleine Kühltasche / Tüte , die in einen Kühlschrank ( bspw. Obstfach ) passt.

In diese kleine "Kühlzelle" legt man dann Eis / ein Kühlakku und darauf frisch gefangene Köfis.

Das ganze wird im Kühlschrank gelagert ... die Fischchen liegen auf Eis, ohne dass sie gefroren sind ... und ohne, dass man eine "eistheke" braucht.

die Kühlakkus halten in der Isotasche/Tüte im Kühlschrank locker 36 Stunden, dann erneuern.

So hat man locker bei ein mal stippen 7 Tage frische Köderfische - Applaus ! 

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (22. September 2020)

Werd ich probieren, heute ging gar nix 

ganze zwei Köfi gestippt....


----------



## DenizJP (23. September 2020)

Moin in die Runde!

Dumme Frage die nächste 

hatte zwar noch letztens übe Aale in Seen und Schonzeit rumgewitzelt konnte aber nichts im Netz hierzu finden.

Gilt die Schonzeit für Aale (hier in Hessen zumindest) generell? Oder können die Vereine mit Seen da Ausnahmen setzen?
Ich mein welchen Sinn macht eine Schonzeit für Aale in Seen?


----------



## feko (23. September 2020)

Gilt komplett


----------



## DenizJP (23. September 2020)

Danke


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. September 2020)

feko schrieb:


> Gilt komplett



Moin,

bei uns ( NRW ) gilt die Schonzeit nur ür den Rhein - nicht für die Seen.

Man sollte das auch auf der Erlaubniskarte bzw. in den Bestimmungen für den jeweiligen See lesen können ( müssen ).

Oder als Hinweis auf das Landesrecht ( wenn dieses Aalschonzeit beinhaltet ).

Ansonsten m.M. nach keine Schonzeit ( Beispiel wie gesagt NRW ).

Gruß,

R.s.


----------



## Andal (23. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich mein welchen Sinn macht eine Schonzeit für Aale in Seen?


Einen Sinn zu machen ist vergebene Liebesmühe. Entweder hat die Sache einen Sinn, oder eben keinen. Und eine Schonzeit für "Auswärtslaicher" ist sinnlos. Entweder ist einem an einer Schonung des Aales gelegen, dann lässt man ihn prinzipiell in Ruhe, oder nicht. Wann ein Aal sein Leben aushaucht, hat für den Arterhalt keine Bedeutung. Tot ist tot und tote Aale wandern nicht mehr zum Laichen.


----------



## DenizJP (24. September 2020)

Schon wieder ich  

bisher hab ich beim Ansitz mit Aalglocke, Knicklicht und meist hoch oder diagonal aufgestellten Ruten geangelt.

Jetzt will ich mal wie ein Kollege das Ganze mit waagerechten Sticks probieren.


Hab mal bissel gegoogled.

Alternative A) diese Fox Rage Predator Swinger  MK2 - diese dienen ja als Bissanzeiger und Schnur"stopper" in der Störmung zeitgleich

Alternative B) elektr. Bissanzeiger - hier kenne ich mich leider null aus. Was wäre ein gutes Einsteigermodell mit Lautstärkenregelung?


Danke im Voraus


----------



## NaabMäx (24. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage: Beim letzten Nachtangeln hatte ich von Aalen viele (teils recht brutale!) Bisse auf Wurm, wobei die mir die Würmer nur vom Haken gezogen haben (über die Spitze).
> 
> Nun habe ich Irgendwo mal gesehen/gelesen, das man dagegen was tun kann, indem man ein Stück Gummi über die Hakenspitze bis über den Widerhaken, steckt.
> 
> ...



Hi CB,
Und? - hatt's was gebracht mit dem Gummi?
Ich kenn das, dass sind keine Aale und über die Spitze geht der Wurm auch nicht.
Rute flach und Bremse auf.
Dann schaust amal, dann sigstas scho, wos des is.

mfg
NM


----------



## NaabMäx (24. September 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch Stellen wo die Schiffe 10 vor der Packung fahren (Rhein)dort geht es gut  mit dem werfen hinters Schiff.


Werft mal direkt in die Schraube, da habt Ihr den Run eures Lebens.


----------



## Forelle74 (24. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Schon wieder ich
> 
> bisher hab ich beim Ansitz mit Aalglocke, Knicklicht und meist hoch oder diagonal aufgestellten Ruten geangelt.
> 
> ...


Die sind wirklich gut für den Preis und Wasserdicht. 
https://m.ebay.de/itm/Prologic-BAT-...e&pageci=98688060-00da-4d96-ab5e-f64019491716[/URL]


----------



## DenizJP (25. September 2020)

@Forelle74  danke!

Ich will aktuell auch bissel rumtesten weg von Freilauf zu offenem Rollenbügel.

Die Fox Rage Predator Swinger MK2 wären hier ja eine Möglichkeit statt Gummiring wenn ich das richtig verstehe oder? Also bei Strömung einfach das Gewicht auf dem Swinger verschieben und wenn ein Fisch draufbeißt und abzieht gibt der Swinger die Schnur frei?

oder versteh ich das falsch?


----------



## Chief Brolly (25. September 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi CB,
> Und? - hatt's was gebracht mit dem Gummi?
> Ich kenn das, dass sind keine Aale und über die Spitze geht der Wurm auch nicht.
> Rute flach und Bremse auf.
> ...


----------



## Blueser (25. September 2020)

Ich habe prinzipiell den Bügel auf. Wenn es die Strömung und der Wind zulässt, lasse ich die Schnur frei ablaufen. Ansonsten in ein Haargummi am Griffstück einklemmen und einen Weinkorken mit kleinem Drahthaken vor den Bissanzeiger in die Schnur einhängen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. September 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich habe prinzipiell den Bügel auf. Wenn es die Strömung und der Wind zulässt, lasse ich die Schnur frei ablaufen. Ansonsten in ein Haargummi am Griffstück einklemmen und *einen Weinkorken mit kleinem Drahthaken vor den Bissanzeiger in die Schnur einhängen.*



Cool - einfach aber effektiv mit dem Korken , wird nachgemacht 

R.S.


----------



## Blueser (25. September 2020)

Ein wenig Farbe tut dem Korken auch ganz gut, weiß und orange ist zu empfehlen ...


----------



## Vanner (25. September 2020)

Das Innenleben vom Ü-Ei geht auch gut. Loch in das Oberteil machen, Büroklammer gebogen von innen durchstecken und in die Schnur hängen. Kann man bei Bedarf auch ein Knicklicht ins Ei stecken.


----------



## Chief Brolly (25. September 2020)

Vanner schrieb:


> Das Innenleben vom Ü-Ei geht auch gut. Loch in das Oberteil machen, Büroklammer gebogen von innen durchstecken und in die Schnur hängen. Kann man bei Bedarf auch ein Knicklicht ins Ei stecken.



Lässt sich je nach Wind und Strömung mit Wasser, Sand oder Erde beschweren....


----------



## NaabMäx (25. September 2020)

Oder die Schnur hinters Ohrwaschel hängen, da wirst auf jeden Fall wach, - so schnalzt des.
Man kannst sich auch dazu ein Knicklicht und eine Aalglocke ans Ohr tackern, dann hört und sieht man, wenn der Fisch beißt.
Kann auch sein, dass man sich dann entscheiden muss, zwischen Ohrwaschel suchen oder Fisch ausser zan.
Noch ein Klassiker: 
Die Schnur um den Hammerzeh wickeln, da wird er wieder grad, wennst zum Wasser gezat wirst.
Man will ja auch was vom Biss haben.


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage, die sich auf die unkonventionelle Verwendung von Fliegen- und Achsrollen bezieht:

Kann ich, wenn ich nicht weit werfen muß, eine Fliegenrolle eigentlich auch zum Grundangeln nehmen? 
Ich hab Irgendwo im Keller entweder eine alte Fliegen- oder Achsrolle, die ich bei Auffinden gerne wieder fischen würde...


----------



## Andal (18. Oktober 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage, die sich auf die unkonventionelle Verwendung von Fliegen- und Achsrollen bezieht:
> 
> Kann ich, wenn ich nicht weit werfen muß, eine Fliegenrolle eigentlich auch zum Grundangeln nehmen?
> Ich hab Irgendwo im Keller entweder eine alte Fliegen- oder Achsrolle, die ich bei Auffinden gerne wieder fischen würde...


Schau dir mal die Nachkriegs-Achsrollen an. Da gings, weils gehen musste. Am Ende sind sie ja auch nur Schnurdepot und Drillhilfe.


----------



## Forelle74 (18. Oktober 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage, die sich auf die unkonventionelle Verwendung von Fliegen- und Achsrollen bezieht:
> 
> Kann ich, wenn ich nicht weit werfen muß, eine Fliegenrolle eigentlich auch zum Grundangeln nehmen?
> Ich hab Irgendwo im Keller entweder eine alte Fliegen- oder Achsrolle, die ich bei Auffinden gerne wieder fischen würde...


Hallo
Viele alte Rollen sind im Prinzip Bauartbedingt gleich wie eine Fliegen Rolle.
Und sie wurden als Grundrollen angeboten. 
Hin und wieder auch als River Reel was ja eigentlich ne Centrepin Rolle wäre.


----------



## Forelle74 (18. Oktober 2020)

Hier mal als Beispiel:http://www.saschas-sammler-homepage.de/dam05200.html


----------



## DenizJP (23. Oktober 2020)

Moin

gehen Rapfen auch auf Tauwürmer?
Theoretisch so 50-60er?


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Oktober 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> gehen Rapfen auch auf Tauwürmer?
> Theoretisch so 50-60er?



Hallo,

wahrscheinlich schon (in der Not frisst der Teufel Fliegen), ich würde aber auf Rapfen nicht mit Tauwürmern fischen. Erfolgreicher ist der schnell geführte Kunstköder.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2020)

Auf YT existiert ein Clip von Angelsport Bode, wo genau dieser Köder auf Rapfen präsentiert wird. Allerdings in einer Spinn-Montage. Da Rapfen aber nicht nur davon leben, dass sie im Sommer an der Oberfläche rauben, darfst du davon ausgehen, dass sie auch mal einen schönen Wurm nicht links liegen lassen. Aber eine Methode würde ich jetzt nicht draus machen wollen. Ein treibender Köderfisch, oder einer an einer tiefgestellten, festgehaltenen Pose ist da sicher, auch im Herbst und Winter besser. Von Jörg Strehlow gibt es dazu auch einen alten Artikel.


----------



## laraque (26. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe mir endlich einen gemütlichen Stuhl für meinen Ansitze geholt. 
Hat jmd eine Idee ob es so universelle "Anbauteile" gibt, wie z.b. Tisch etc.?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Oktober 2020)

Gibt es alles, die Frage ist nur, passen die an deinen Stuhl. Ansonsten gibt es aus der Karpfenszene noch sogenannte Bivy-Tables, die kann man auch neben den Stuhl stellen. Und die Anbauteile, da solltest du bei den Feederanglern mal schauen. Oder du bestellst dir einen Gerlinger oder Askari-Katalog, Innovation ist alles


----------



## Vanner (26. Oktober 2020)

Kommt auf den Stuhl drauf an. Für welche mit Armlehnen, gibt es z.B. Tische.


----------



## kridkram (29. Oktober 2020)

Hallo 
In letzter Zeit hat sich mein Handy mehrfach aufgehängt hier in der Rubrik Live- Statusmeldung vom Wasser. 
Ich denke das liegt an den Werbeblogs, wie ist das bei euch, habt ihr die selben Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## zokker (29. Oktober 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Hallo
> In letzter Zeit hat sich mein Handy mehrfach aufgehängt hier in der Rubrik Live- Statusmeldung vom Wasser.
> Ich denke das liegt an den Werbeblogs, wie ist das bei euch, *habt ihr die selben Erfahrungen gemacht?*



Na klar ... ständig, posten war kaum noch möglich. Mit Adblocker ist alles wieder gut. Ohne geht nicht mehr ...


----------



## DenizJP (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich angel aktuell mit der Spinnrute folgendermaßen:

Geflochtene > ca 1m Vorfach > Palomarknoten an Wirbel+Karabiner-Kombination

jetzt hat mir letztens wer gesagt der Wirbel sei Käse das wäre unnötig mehr Gewicht und Aufmerksamkeit bei den Fischen deshalb nur Karabiner nehmen...

ist dem eurer Erfahrung nach wirklich so? Sonst hab ich auch mal mit Spinnern oder Jig Spins gewechselt wenn auf Wobbler oder GuFi nix ging.

diese Flexibilität würde ja dann wegfallen...

kann ehrlich gesagt die Aussage net ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## Forelle74 (30. Oktober 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Hallo
> In letzter Zeit hat sich mein Handy mehrfach aufgehängt hier in der Rubrik Live- Statusmeldung vom Wasser.
> Ich denke das liegt an den Werbeblogs, wie ist das bei euch, habt ihr die selben Erfahrungen gemacht?


Seit ich die Cookies verboten hab gibts keine Probleme mehr. 
Einfach runterscrollen. 
Dann auf "Cookie-Einstellungen" klicken. 
Da kannst dann Einstellen was du erlauben willst.


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich angel aktuell mit der Spinnrute folgendermaßen:
> 
> Geflochtene > ca 1m Vorfach > Palomarknoten an Wirbel+Karabiner-Kombination
> 
> ...


Lass den Wirbel einfach mit dabei. Du fühlst dich dann besser und den Fischen ist es sowas von egal. Lediglich bei ganz kleinen Wobblern kann es passieren, das es den Lauf beeinträchtigt.


----------



## kridkram (30. Oktober 2020)

Was für Cookie Einstellungen, wo? Hier auf der Seite? Bei mir kommt da nix!


----------



## Esox 1960 (30. Oktober 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Was für Cookie Einstellungen, wo? Hier auf der Seite? Bei mir kommt da nix!



Ganz unten,nützliche Links.


----------



## kridkram (30. Oktober 2020)

Also finde nix, surfe mit Handy.


----------



## kridkram (30. Oktober 2020)

Hab jetzt was gefunden, es gibt ganz unten den Link uniform, der steht bei mir auf night. Den muss man wechseln auf zB Standard, dann kommen auch Cookies.


----------



## Forelle74 (30. Oktober 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Hab jetzt was gefunden, es gibt ganz unten den Link uniform, der steht bei mir auf night. Den muss man wechseln auf zB Standard, dann kommen auch Cookies.


Tatsächlich 
Hab aus Jux auch mal in den Night Modus geschälten.
Da geht's nicht.
Der ist aber für mich nicht erträglich .
Es geht nur im Standart Style.


----------



## DenizJP (2. November 2020)

Hatte letzte Woche ja erfolgreich Hechtkontakt.

Geangelt wurde mit einer Tailwalk S802 SPII 10-60gr WG (eigentlich ne Zanderrute) + 3000er Shimano Stradic HG

meine Frage - für Hechte eher ungeeignet? Oder ist das kein Problem?



Oder würde hier eine gezielte Hechtrute und kräftigere Rolle mehr Sinn machen?


----------



## jkc (2. November 2020)

Hi, ich kenne weder Rute noch Rolle aber innerhalb ihres Köderspektrums sehe ich da grundsätzlich keine Probleme, Hechte sind ja jetzt keine Thuns.
Für schwere / große Köder gibt's vermutlich besseres aber Hechte lassen sich ja auch durchaus auf Zanderköder fangen und mit echten 60g WG muss man auch vor Meterhechten keine Angst haben.

Grüße JK


----------



## thanatos (2. November 2020)

was soll die Frage ??? du hattest Erfolg und damit ist sie ja beantwortet .
habe vor 2 Jahren einen 96 cm Hecht mit ner Rute 8 -15 Gramm - Wurfgewicht 
gelandet - mal die Gegenfrage fängt der Angler oder die Rute ???
entweder man kann´s oder .........................!


----------



## Snâsh (3. November 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> was soll die Frage ??? du hattest Erfolg und damit ist sie ja beantwortet .
> habe vor 2 Jahren einen 96 cm Hecht mit ner Rute 8 -15 Gramm - Wurfgewicht
> gelandet - mal die Gegenfrage fängt der Angler oder die Rute ???
> entweder man kann´s oder .........................!


Finde ich aber etwas falsch beantwortet. Natürlich kann man Meterhechte am UL Zeug drillen, aber ist dies als Waidgerecht einzustufen? Setzt man damit einen ordentlichen Anhieb und bekommt den Fisch in einer ordentlichen Zeit an Land?  Ich würde sagen nein. Die fehlende Möglichkeit den Fisch zu dirigieren wäre noch ein Kriterium. Zusätzlich benötigst du beim Hechtangeln normalerweise auch nicht so viel Feedback und bist in der Auswahl nicht so eingeschränkt. Ich fische auf Hechte nur mit der Baitcaster, deswegen kann ich Dir nicht helfen. Kommt ja auch extrem auf die Köder an. Aber ne Rute mit 80-100gr Wurfgewicht und ne 4000er Rolle mit mind. 0,16er Schnur wäre es bei mir schon. Ich will den Fisch ja auch landen!


----------



## DenizJP (3. November 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> was soll die Frage ??? du hattest Erfolg und damit ist sie ja beantwortet .
> habe vor 2 Jahren einen 96 cm Hecht mit ner Rute 8 -15 Gramm - Wurfgewicht
> gelandet - mal die Gegenfrage fängt der Angler oder die Rute ???
> entweder man kann´s oder .........................!



alles ok bei dir? 

ich sprach von Hechtkontakt - nicht ich hab erfolgreich einen Hecht gelandet....

aber freut mich, dass du so ein netter und hilfreicher Geselle zu sein scheinst..


PS: schau dir nochmal den Thread-Titel an.


----------



## Andal (3. November 2020)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Finde ich aber etwas falsch beantwortet. Natürlich kann man Meterhechte am UL Zeug drillen, aber ist dies als Waidgerecht einzustufen? Setzt man damit einen ordentlichen Anhieb und bekommt den Fisch in einer ordentlichen Zeit an Land?  Ich würde sagen nein. Die fehlende Möglichkeit den Fisch zu dirigieren wäre noch ein Kriterium. Zusätzlich benötigst du beim Hechtangeln normalerweise auch nicht so viel Feedback und bist in der Auswahl nicht so eingeschränkt. Ich fische auf Hechte nur mit der Baitcaster, deswegen kann ich Dir nicht helfen. Kommt ja auch extrem auf die Köder an. Aber ne Rute mit 80-100gr Wurfgewicht und ne 4000er Rolle mit mind. 0,16er Schnur wäre es bei mir schon. Ich will den Fisch ja auch landen!


Aber wenn es passiert, ist es eben passiert. Dann muss man halt geben, was nötig ist, den Fisch ordentlich zu landen.


----------



## thanatos (6. November 2020)

@ Deniz Jp
klar ist bei mir alles in Ordnung - aber vielleicht haben wir unterschiedliche 
Wortauslegungen - erfolgreicher Kontakt bedeutet bei mir das er auch
hält und ich den Fisch lande .
Was hat das angegebene empfohlene Wurfgewicht mit UL zu tun ,bzw. was sagt 
es über die Kraft der Rute im aus ?????????? nix
Nur welches Montagegewicht nicht unter oder überschritten werden sollte .
würde mich schwer tun mein Schwimmbrot ( 3- 4 Gramm ) mit ´ner 100 g WG
Rute rauszuwummern nur weil die Karpfen über zwanzig Pfund wiegen .
Ganz zuletzt nun - mir ist es  -egal was auf ner Rute draufsteht - ich nehme sie
in die Hand und ....... wenn sie mir zusagt kauf ich sie .
mein schwerster Hechtspinnköder ist der Heinz Gr. 1 mir 60 g
und Zander fange ich immer noch wie vor 30 Jahren mit Twistern 
die haben von der ganzen hightec -Spinnerei nix kapiert sind praktisch genau so doof wie 
Icke


----------



## laraque (11. November 2020)

Gibt es hier im Forum schon eigentlich einen "Was habe ich heute gekauft"-Thread.
Hab jetzt bei der Suchfunktion nichts gefunden. Finde das als Inspiration immer ganz spannend und interessant...
Besteht eurerseits Interesse?


----------



## jkc (11. November 2020)

Moin, gibt es im Raubfisch- und Karpfenbereich.


----------



## laraque (11. November 2020)

Danke dir. Hab's gefunden


----------



## hanzz (11. November 2020)

laraque schrieb:


> Gibt es hier im Forum schon eigentlich einen "Was habe ich heute gekauft"-Thread.
> Hab jetzt bei der Suchfunktion nichts gefunden. Finde das als Inspiration immer ganz spannend und interessant...
> Besteht eurerseits Interesse?


Hab mir heut ne Flasche Vodka und ne Tüte Chips gekauft.


----------



## laraque (11. November 2020)

Ohne geh ich nie zum Ansitz. Guter Kauf


----------



## Justin123 (14. November 2020)

An diejenigen die Distance Sticks benutzen: Wieso eine Rutenlänge nehmen? Müsste ich nicht von Spitze bis Rolle nehmen? Oder könnte ich beispielsweise auch 1m nehmen nur müsste ich dann öfter um die Sticks wickeln? Macht ja kein unterschied ob ich 3x ne 10ft rute wickel oder 9x1m. Vorrausgesetzt ich hätte jetzt 9m ausgeworfen. Oder habe ich grad nen kompletten Denkfehler?


----------



## jkc (14. November 2020)

Moin, Abstand der Sticks ist egal, bei kürzerem Abstand musste halt nur häufiger wickeln.
Wie Du auf "Rolle bis Rutenspitze" kommst erschließt sich mir nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Vanner (14. November 2020)

Normalerweise gehst du mit den Sticks nach Rutenlängen, also nicht Rutenspitze / Rolle. Spielt aber alles keine Rolle, du kannst die Sticks auch nur 2m oder aber auch 5m auseinander stellen. Nur die ausgezählten Wicklungen sind Ausschlag gebend. 

Immer das selbe Maß zu nehmen hat nur den Vorteil, dass man sich nur noch die Wicklungen zum entsprechenden Spot aufschreiben muß und nicht auch noch den Abstand der Sticks zueinander, falls man diesen Spot später noch mal beangeln will..


----------



## Justin123 (14. November 2020)

Weil ich auf den Gedanken kam das man ja nicht mit der ganzen Rutenlänge "wirft" sondern nur ab der Rolle bis zur Spitze und auf dem Gedanken bin ich dann hängengeblieben und war komplett verwirrt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. November 2020)

Wie lange sind in der Regel Tageskarten gültig, von 00.00 bis 00.00?
Oder ab dem Kaufdatum und der Uhrzeit 24h?


----------



## Forelle74 (18. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wie lange sind in der Regel Tageskarten gültig, von 00.00 bis 00.00?
> Oder ab dem Kaufdatum und der Uhrzeit 24h?


Bei uns in der Regel Einen Tag.
Also von 00:00 - 00:00 Egal wann du die Kaufst.
Das heißt das man 2 Kaufen muss wenn man über Nacht Ansitzt.
Allerdings hab ich auch schon Sonderregelungen gelesen.


----------



## jkc (18. November 2020)

Ersteres, habe auch noch nie gesehen, dass die Uhrzeit des Kaufs darauf vermerkt wurde. Ich kenne einige Sonderfälle wo dann die Karte am Vormittag des Folgetag endet um das Nachtangeln zu ermöglichen; die Regel ist hier sogar aber eher, dass die Karte nur bis zwei Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang gilt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Forelle74 (18. November 2020)

Darum bietet einige auch Wochenkarten an.
Die sind deutlich günstiger und mann kann paar Tage durchfischen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Darum bietet einige auch Wochenkarten an.
> Die sind deutlich günstiger und mann kann paar Tage durchfischen.



Wochenkarten gelten dann von Mo. - So.?


----------



## Doanafischer (18. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wochenkarten gelten dann von Mo. - So.?


Ich schätze eher 7 Tage ab Kaufdatum


----------



## hanzz (18. November 2020)

Doanafischer schrieb:


> Ich schätze eher 7 Tage ab Kaufdatum


So kenn ich Wochenkarten auch


----------



## trawar (19. November 2020)

Bei uns muss man auf den Tageskarten die Uhrzeit eintragen, ab dann gelten diese 24H.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wie lange sind in der Regel Tageskarten gültig, von 00.00 bis 00.00?
> Oder ab dem Kaufdatum und der Uhrzeit 24h?


Dies sollte eigentlich auf der Karte vermerkt sein. Sonst hat jemand seinen Job nicht richtig gemacht.


----------



## laraque (20. November 2020)

Hab hier n 12 Gummifisch mit 3/0er Haken.
Ist das so ausreichend oder besser ein 4/0er?


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. November 2020)

Was hast du jetzt für einen drauf? Würde dir noch einen Stinger empfehlen....


----------



## jkc (20. November 2020)

Ich persönlich würde den mit nem 4/0er ohne Stinger fischen, ein Kollege schwört aber auf kurze Haken, also den 3/0er. Es funtkioniert beides und ohne jetzt eine schriftliche Aufzeichnung / Auswertung gemacht zu haben ist mir da kein nennenswerter Unterschied bzgl. der Fehlbissanzahl aufgefallen.

Grüße JK


----------



## laraque (20. November 2020)

Danke euch für die Info.
Erwarte noch ne Lieferung 4/0er, dann hab ich den direkten Vergleich.


----------



## Slappy (21. November 2020)

#Fotostativumbau

Hab hier ein Fortostativ was ich mir mal geholt habe und seit dem steht es rum. 
Jetzt würde ich das ganze gerne umbauen um eine der beiden Auflagen montieren zu können. 
Leider ist das Gewinde nicht passend. 
Gibt es da eine einfache schnelle Lösung?


----------



## Andal (21. November 2020)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, gibt es von Gardner Adapter.


----------



## Slappy (22. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, gibt es von Gardner Adapter.


Jein. Das sind Adapter die von Banksticks auf Kamera adaptieren. 
Ich brauche eine Seite Außengewinde und auf der anderen ein passendes Innengewinde für die Rutenauflage


----------



## Andal (22. November 2020)

Zur Not lässt du dir drehen... ein Stück Messing, die Gewindemaße sind keine Raritäten und ein Sixpack Bier... das ist eine zu bewältigende Aufgabe für einen sortierten Metaller.


----------



## DenizJP (23. November 2020)

Mal ne Frage zur Entnahmezahl von Fischen

wenn man max 2 pro Tag entnehmen darf und bereits hat. Wie ist denn die Regelung wenn man weiterangeln möchte?

land zu land unterschiedlich? Überschreibt Tierschutz hier die lokalen Regelungen?

in Bezug auf C&R


----------



## Forelle74 (23. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zur Entnahmezahl von Fischen
> 
> wenn man max 2 pro Tag entnehmen darf und bereits hat. Wie ist denn die Regelung wenn man weiterangeln möchte?
> 
> ...


Also bei uns isses so das man halt auf die Art nimmer gezielt fischen darf.
Zb:Bei uns darf ich 3 Salmoniden.
Hätte ich die dürfte ich noch 2 Karpfen oder Schleien.
Hätte ich die auch kann ich noch 1 Raubfisch.
Also Hecht oder Zander.
Sollte ich den auch noch Fangen(was mir noch nie passiert ist).
Dann könnte ich immer noch auf Barsche, Rotfedern usw.. was halt keiner Begrenzung unterliegt...
Sind doch bei euch bestimmt nicht alle Fische die unter die Regel fallen,oder?


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. November 2020)

Hallo Stefan, 

im Baumarkt gibt es dünne Alu- oder Messingrohre, du wählst einen passenden Durchmesser aus und sägst ein kurzes Stück ab. 
Das drehst du dann gerade in die Schraubengewinde am Stativkopf bis Anschlag ein. 

Das Schraubengewinde "schneidet" sich im weicheren Rohrmaterial sein Gegengewinde, dasselbe machst du mit der Rutenauflage, die du von oben ins Rohr drehst. 

Die kannste evtl. auch mit Heißkleber, Epoxydharz oder Silikon einkleben, wenn der Rohrdurchmesser nur ETWAS größer ist....


----------



## DenizJP (24. November 2020)

Moin









						Spro FreeStyle Gloves Touch wasserabweisender Anglerhandschuh Gr.M, 17,99 €
					

Gamakatsu Armor Gloves 3 Finger Cut Handschuhe im Online-Shop von Angel-Discount24 kaufen / Der Online-Shop fÃ¼r Angler! Kauf auf Rechnung mÃ¶glich. Super S




					www.angel-discount24.de
				




bei Temperaturen von 0 - 6 Grad ausreichend bzgl. Wärme? Ich denke mal ja oder?

PS: meine die Spro Freestyle. Weiß net warum da Gamakatsu steht...


----------



## jkc (24. November 2020)

Jou, ich denke schon wobei halt Temperaturempfinden enorm subjektiv ist.
Mir persönlich reicht es bei den Temperaturen wenn ein dünner Stoff den Handrücken vor Luftzug schützt, aber ohne geht für mich kaum oder nur kurz.


----------



## hanzz (24. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spro gehört zu Gamakatsu.





jkc schrieb:


> Jou, ich denke schon wobei halt Temperaturempfinden enorm subjektiv ist.


wollt ich auch grad schreiben.
Kalt ist halb so wild, aber kalt und windig ist doof. Dafür sollten sie reichen.
Ich selber hab aber dünne Wollhandschuhe. Reichen mir vollkommen.


----------



## DenizJP (24. November 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich selber hab aber dünne Wollhandschuhe. Reichen mir vollkommen



keine Probleme da beim Gefühl?


----------



## jkc (24. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> keine Probleme da beim Gefühl?



Nö, habe ich auch schon genutzt, nur beim Köderwechsel nervte es mich, dass sich leicht Haken und teils Karabiner drin verfangen.


----------



## zokker (24. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> keine Probleme da beim Gefühl?


Dann würde ich Latex empfehlen. Die Scharzen ... bis zum Ellenbogen.


----------



## hanzz (24. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> keine Probleme da beim Gefühl?


Nee. Das geht schon.

Ich zieh meinen Handschuh zum Köderwechsel aus. 
Kann ich mir direkt eine drehen. 

Aber im Winter wechsel ich selten Köder, da wird meistens stur durchgefischt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. November 2020)

Bei meinem erfolgreichsten Spinner (MEPPS No. 3) ist nach einem gelösten Hänger eine Drillingsspitze abgebrochen, wie wechsle ich den Drilling aus?


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. November 2020)

Mit dem Seitenschneider den Drilling entfernen und einen passenden Drilling mit Hilfe eines Sprengringes wieder an dem Spinner befestigen.


----------



## Andal (24. November 2020)

Es gäbe, zwar selten, auch Drillinge mit offenem Schenkel. Die kannst du dann direkt einfädeln, wenn du keinen Sprengring benützen willst.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Benutze auch dünne Wollhandschuhe... Muss die Schnur bei auswerfen gut fühlen um gezielt werfen zu können... Am liebsten mit kleinen Gumminoppen auf der Handinnenfläche..  Die Neopren finde ich nicht so gefühlvoll... und wenn es gegen null Grad geht sammelt sich eh zu viel Eis am Geflecht, deswegen reichen mir die voll aus...


----------



## Andal (24. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zur Entnahmezahl von Fischen
> 
> wenn man max 2 pro Tag entnehmen darf und bereits hat. Wie ist denn die Regelung wenn man weiterangeln möchte?
> 
> ...


Von Wasser zu Wasser wird das unterschiedlich gesehen. Am besten Vor Ort eine verbindliche Antwort einholen. Wenn strikt auf den Grundsatz "Angeln ist Nahrungserwerb" geachtet wird, ist nach Erreichen der Limits Schluss mit weiter fischen.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. November 2020)

Hallo @DenizJP ,

ja, wird vermutlich, wie @Andal schon schrieb, unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Wenn Du bei uns nach Erreichen des Limits weiterfischst, fliegts Du aus dem Verein .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## DenizJP (25. November 2020)

Ok danke.

 Würde in dem falle ja heißen wenn man 2x in kurzer Zeit "erfolgreich" war ist der Angeltag beendet..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. November 2020)

Kannst den zweiten zurücksetzen und auf den passenden Küchenfisch weiter angeln, nicht selten flutscht einer auch aus der Hand ...


----------



## Forelle74 (25. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ok danke.
> 
> Würde in dem falle ja heißen wenn man 2x in kurzer Zeit "erfolgreich" war ist der Angeltag beendet..


Naja bei mir steht es im Fangbuch (Tageskarte)so:
man darf auf die begrenzten nimmer weiterangeln.
Aber ihr habt ja mehr drin?
Wie steht es bei euch in der Gewässer Beschreibung?
Oder ist generell nur Entnahme zweier Fische erlaubt,egal welcher Art?
(Hab ich übrigens hier schonmal gefragt ohne Antwort von dir).
Grüße Michi


----------



## Andal (25. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo @DenizJP ,
> 
> ja, wird vermutlich, wie @Andal schon schrieb, unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Wenn Du bei uns nach Erreichen des Limits weiterfischst, fliegts Du aus dem Verein .
> 
> ...





DenizJP schrieb:


> Ok danke.
> 
> Würde in dem falle ja heißen wenn man 2x in kurzer Zeit "erfolgreich" war ist der Angeltag beendet..


So weit die Theorien. Was man dann, unter der Hand, in der Praxis tut, ist eine ganz andere Sache. Nur sollte man immer möglichst keine Zuschauer haben und seinen eigenen Mund halten können.


----------



## vonda1909 (29. November 2020)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Finde ich aber etwas falsch beantwortet. Natürlich kann man Meterhechte am UL Zeug drillen, aber ist dies als Waidgerecht einzustufen? Setzt man damit einen ordentlichen Anhieb und bekommt den Fisch in einer ordentlichen Zeit an Land?  Ich würde sagen nein. Die fehlende Möglichkeit den Fisch zu dirigieren wäre noch ein Kriterium. Zusätzlich benötigst du beim Hechtangeln normalerweise auch nicht so viel Feedback und bist in der Auswahl nicht so eingeschränkt. Ich fische auf Hechte nur mit der Baitcaster, deswegen kann ich Dir nicht helfen. Kommt ja auch extrem auf die Köder an. Aber ne Rute mit 80-100gr Wurfgewicht und ne 4000er Rolle mit mind. 0,16er Schnur wäre es bei mir schon. Ich will den Fisch ja auch landen!


----------



## vonda1909 (29. November 2020)

Gegen Frage mußte der Hecht  darauf  beißen ? Mir ist ein 80cm Hecht  auf der Forellenrute an den Haken  gegangen und glücklicherweise  auch in den Kescher. 
Weidgerecht hin oder her wir konnten  beide nix dafür


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. November 2020)

Ich habe mal für eure Bekleidungsdiskussion einen neuen Thread aufgemacht
siehe: https://anglerboard.de/threads/warme-guenstige-angelbekleidung.351503/


----------



## feko (1. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ok danke.
> 
> Würde in dem falle ja heißen wenn man 2x in kurzer Zeit "erfolgreich" war ist der Angeltag beendet..


Na ja diese Regeln haben halt den Sinn das möglichst jeder 'seinen' Fisch fangen kann. Und das möglichst auch in Zukunft.
In unserem Verein gibt es eine Type die geprahlt hat in der Saison 37 Zander abgeschlagen zu haben.
Im nächsten Jahr war schon das Fang Limit da...
Kontrollieren kann das natürlich kaum einer.
Bei so Sachen wird mehr an den gesunden menschenverstand und die Kameradschaft appelliert.
Vg


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Dezember 2020)

Ich wollt mal die anderen Kanalangler was fragen: Die Übergänge von Spundwandstrecke zur Steinschüttung ist ein vielversprechender Angelplatz, da sich dort gerne Kleinfisch aufhält und Räuber daher auch nicht fern sind. 

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit dem Übergang von Spundwand auf Betonmauer aus? Ist das auch ein Hotspot, wo sich evtl. das Vertikalangeln mit auf Grund gelegten Köfi lohnt?


----------



## jkc (4. Dezember 2020)

Versuch macht kluch  
Ich habe schon 100x an solchen Übergängen auch nix gefangen, beim 10Xtem Mal sitzt es dann vielleicht richtig drin. Vielleicht ist an Deiner Stelle das Wasser vor der Betonmauer nur 25cm Tief, liegt in einem total uninteressantem Bereich oder direkt gegenüber ist ein viel besserer Spot.
Soll heißen es kommt drauf an...
An sich sind die Gegebenheiten ob Spundwand oder Betonmauer ja ähnlich, die Spundbohlen bieten zwar grundsätzlich Unterstände aber wenn die Betonmauer nicht gerade dieses Jahr gebaut wurde wird auch die nicht einfach nur glatt sein, sondern Risse, Muschelbesatz oder evtl. sogar Unterspülungen haben...
Legen dort Schiffe an und ab, gibt's gute Chancen, dass der Grund nicht einfach nur eben ist, durch die Aufwirbelungen der Schrauben.


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Dezember 2020)

Danke für deinen Beitrag, JKC! 

Also, Schiffe legen da keine an, Tiefe ist 3,50m. Der (Main-Donau-) Kanal ist so 40 Jahre alt. Möglicherweise befindet sich der Übergang unter einer Eisenbahnbrücke, muß ich erst noch checken. 

Da kann man übrigens nur relativ schlecht Ansitzen, da dort eine Leitplanke ca. 3,00m  über dem Wasserspiegel direkt an der Betonwand entlangführt...


----------



## DenizJP (5. Dezember 2020)

Kleine Frage in die Runde!

beim neuesten Video Ulli Beyer spricht dieser davon Stahl beim Jiggen vorzuschalten da dadurch eine bessere Köderpräsentation möglich wäre..

überlege ob dann Geflochtene direkt an Titan / Stahl hier am Main Sinn machen würde.. 

was denkt ihr?


Nachteil wäre fehlende "Unsichtbarkeit" ohne Fluo und natürlich die Abreibung an den Muscheln und Steinen...

andererseits frage ich mich ob Geflochtene > FC > Titan / Stahl da mehr Sinn macht bzgl. "Sichtbarkeit"....

denn letztendlich kann ich da ein Top Fluo dran haben, der Fisch sieht vor seiner Nase erstmal den Stahl bzw. das Titan...


----------



## jkc (5. Dezember 2020)

Moin, ich fische seit über 20 Jahren mit Stahl, später auch mit Titan direkt an geflochtener Schnur und tendiere dazu das Vorfach stark überzudimensionieren. Ich nutze Vorfächer bis 1mm, 120lbs; Keinen der Fische, die ich gefangen habe, hat das je gestört.
Freunde fischen auch oft Fluo neben mir und es gab in meiner ganzen Angelkarriere bisher nur einen Angeltag wo es überhaubt einen wahrnembaren unterschied in der Bissanzahl gab, die man evtl. auf den Einsatz von Fluo hätte zurück führen können. Allerdings waren es da 3 Leute mit Fluo und die Bissanzahlen waren etwa 10, 2, 0 und 0, also so richtig der Erfolgsgarant war Fluo da auch nicht...

Grüße JK


----------



## fishhawk (5. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> Keinen der Fische, die ich gefangen habe, hat das je gestört


Den Satz würde ich sofort unterschreiben.


----------



## DenizJP (6. Dezember 2020)

Tungsten-Gewichte vs Bleigewichte bei Jigköpfen!

Mal vom Umweltaspekt abgesehen hat das Tungsten ein anderes "Sinkverhalten" als normales Blei?

Also sinkt langsamer ab, schwebt besser durchs Wasser etc. 


Gibts da Unterschiede?


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Dezember 2020)

Da Tungsten ein höheres Spezifisches Gewicht hat sinkt es schneller bei gleicher Oberfläche oder hat bei gleichem Gewicht eine kleinere Oberfläche und zieht sich so leichter durchs Wasser. Ob man das dann tatsächlich merkt, die einen schwören drauf, anderen ist es nicht möglich, einen Unterschied zu merken.


----------



## Bilch (6. Dezember 2020)

Wolfram ist dichter als Blei (19.25 g/cm3 bzw. 11.34 g/cm3), was also bedeutet, dass bei dem gleichen Gewicht der Jigkopf aus Wolfram kleiner ist, sinkt theoretisch also etwas schneller.


----------



## hanzz (6. Dezember 2020)

Für mich ist da nicht viel Unterschied bemerkbar. 
Ist mir einfach auch zu teuer. 
Der Unterschied ist mir auch zu marginal, und da ich mittlerweile echt wenig Köder verliere kann ich das mit meinem Umweltgewissen vereinbaren, weiterhin mit Blei zu angeln. 
Zudem soll die Herstellung von Tungsten Gewichten ja auch nicht ohne Umweltbelastung machbar sein.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Dezember 2020)

Schnelleres absinken muss aber kein Vorteil sein genau so auch umgekehrt... Wenn es um Geschwindigkeit geht kann man das mit mehr/weniger Gewicht ausgleichen... Umwelt wäre ein Aspekt über alles andere würde ich mir nicht soviel Gedanken machen, evtl. bei Microjigs...


----------



## jkc (6. Dezember 2020)

Tungsten hat eine etwa 10fach höhere Schmelztemperatur als Blei, da möchte ich geren mal die Rechnung sehen, bei der Tungsten ökologisch besser weg kommt als Blei. Ich habe zwar schon den ein oder anderen noch brauchbaren Jigkopf aus Tungsten gefunden, aber merke gerade, dass ich tasächlich noch keinen davon gefischt habe.


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2020)

Wolfram ist auch nicht gießbar. Damit ist auch der Schmelzpunkt relativ egal.

Aber es spielt seine Vorteile der etwa doppelten Dichte da aus, wo man recht kleine Köder fischen will, aber höhere Gewichte benötigt. Es trägt einfach nicht so dick auf.


----------



## jkc (6. Dezember 2020)

Interessant, wie werden agelmäßig interssante Formen und Gewichte dann herrgestellt?


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2020)

Ich vermute mal mit pulvermetallurgischen Verfahren. Wolframkarbid als feinstes Pulver mit sehr viel Druck und Hitze in Form gebracht. Mit den üblichen Kokillen und einer Schmelze jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Bertone (6. Dezember 2020)

Üblicherweise sind das Sinterverfahren mit einem metallischen Binderzuschlag, z.B Kupfer.


----------



## yukonjack (7. Dezember 2020)

2 Angler die wissen was sie schreiben. Mit euch beiden sind wir schon drei


----------



## Andal (7. Dezember 2020)

Man sollte einfach ausser Acht lassen, dass Wolfram, Verzeihung "Tungsten" trés chique ist, besonders wenn man es mit den "für den Fisch unsichtbaren FC" kombiniert. (Hat eigentlich schon mal einer einen Fisch gefragt, was er sieht?). Das Wolfram deutlich kompakter ist und das die spröden Farben auf der viel härteren Oberfläche besser herhalten - das sollte man sich, wo es angebracht ist, zu Nutze machen. Alles andere ist Kiki. Für den üblichen Hausgebrauch ist mir Blei und klare Mono ausreichend genug. Alleine schon wegen den aufgerufenen Preisen!


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Dezember 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> "für den Fisch unsichtbaren FC" kombiniert. (Hat eigentlich schon mal einer einen Fisch gefragt, was er sieht?).


Hallo,

als das FC damals aufkam, musste ich es für die Vorfächer beim Fliegenfischen erst mal haben. Sehr bald merkte ich allerdings, dass das mit dem "unsichtbaren FC" so nicht stimmen konnte, erstens sah ich das selbst im Wasser und zweitens konnte ich keine erhöhte Ausbeute bei den Forellen gegenüber normalem Monofil feststellen. Heute verwende ich es nur noch beim leichten Nymphenfischen, da es besser sinkt als Monofil.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (7. Dezember 2020)

Wolfram und FC haben absolut ihre Berechtigung. Aber eben bei weitem nicht so inflationär, wie es propagiert wird. Aber um Geld zu verdienen ist beides unschlagbar, so lange es alle kaufen!


----------



## Thomas. (7. Dezember 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wolfram und FC haben absolut ihre Berechtigung. Aber eben bei weitem nicht so inflationär, wie es propagiert wird. Aber um Geld zu verdienen ist beides unschlagbar, so lange es alle kaufen!


genauso wie auch für Karpfen das Kraut Vorfach, damit der misstrauische Karpfen nicht merkt woran der bunte Schneemann hängt


----------



## Thomas. (7. Dezember 2020)

werden heute eigentlich noch die Siemens Lufthaken angeboten?


----------



## Andal (7. Dezember 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> genauso wie auch für Karpfen das Kraut Vorfach, damit der misstrauische Karpfen nicht merkt woran der bunte Schneemann hängt


Auf dem Rig ein halbes Pfund Metall, aber die Hauptschnur in Tarnfarben, weil die ja schreckt.


Thomas. schrieb:


> werden heute eigentlich noch die Siemens Lufthaken angeboten?


Nach wie vor bei Umlenkern schwer beliebt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Dezember 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> werden heute eigentlich noch die Siemens Lufthaken angeboten?





Andal schrieb:


> Nach wie vor bei Umlenkern schwer beliebt.



Und besonders bei Rollensammlern, damit sie ihre überschüssigen Rollen unterbringen können.


----------



## yukonjack (7. Dezember 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> werden heute eigentlich noch die Siemens Lufthaken angeboten?


Na klar, irgendwo musst du doch den Schlüssel für den Verfügungsraum hinhängen.


----------



## DenizJP (8. Dezember 2020)

nicht mehr sicher ob ich es gefragt hatte deshalb nochmal   

Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur bei 0 bis max -1 Grad. Da reicht ab und zu Eintauchen der Rutenspitze sowie ansonsten Vaseline auf der Schnur?


Kollege meinte Nanofil wäre hier gut geeignet und hätte dieselben Eigenschaften wie Geflochtene?

hat wer Erfahrung damit?


----------



## jkc (8. Dezember 2020)

Moin, aktuell läuft ein frischer Thread zu dem Thema.





__





						Welche Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen im Winter ?
					

Hallo an alle boardies ! In den letzten Tagen ist es recht winterlich geworden und es bilden sich bereits ab 2°-3° C abwärts Eiskristalle an der Schnur und an den Rutenringen so, daß es zum Teil nichtmehr möglich ist weiterzuangeln. Dazu kommt noch, daß meine verwendete (allerdings schon etwas...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Erfahrung mit Nanofil habe ich keine, allerdings mit Wft Gliss, die nach meinem Verständnis gleich aufgebaut ist.
Sie mag weniger Wasser aufnehmen, aber ist für mich unfischbar, da sie sich früher oder später bei mir alleine durch das anfassen beim Knoten binden in ihre Einzelfäden zerlegt hat. Bei einem Kollegen geschah das auf mehreren Metern Länge.  

Ich denke um das manuelle eisfrei puhlen der Ringe kommt man bei Minusgraden nicht großartig drumrum. Eintauchen der Spitze hilft bei mir eher selten und kurz.

Grüße JK


----------



## zandertex (8. Dezember 2020)

Man kann  Ringeinlagen auch polieren,einfach nen Watteträger in den Akkuschrauber,den Watteträger in Autopolitur, danach die Einlagen polieren damit.Mit einem dünnen Läppchen,das durch die Ringe gezogen wird,dann die Politur wieder entfernen.
Hält aber auch nicht ewig.


----------



## Allround-Angler (8. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> nicht mehr sicher ob ich es gefragt hatte deshalb nochmal
> 
> Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur bei 0 bis max -1 Grad. Da reicht ab und zu Eintauchen der Rutenspitze sowie ansonsten Vaseline auf der Schnur?
> 
> ...


Ja, ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren hier was dazu geschrieben.
Die Wurfeigenschaften waren wirklich in Ordnung.
Bei leichten Minusgraden flog zwar eine Art "Schneestaub" von der Schnur, die Schnur flog aber auch.
Abriebfestigkeit nicht ganz so schlecht wie das, was JK über die Gliss erzählt hat.
Allerdings auch nicht berauschend, besonders nach Hängern oder Abreiben über Steinen.


----------



## Fruehling (9. Dezember 2020)

Unterm Strich also völlig unnützer Mist...


----------



## Allround-Angler (9. Dezember 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Unterm Strich also völlig unnützer Mist...


Geeignet für hindernisfreie Gewässer.
Die Schnur wird aber eh nicht mehr hergestellt, gibt auf youtube einige Videos dazu.
Ein heftiges Problem ist die Weiterreissstabilität.
Eine geflochtene hat da mehr Stabilität, bei einer thermofusionierten sind die Einzelstränge halt nur "verbacken".
Aber ich möchte auch nicht sagen, dass alle so sind.
Vielleicht gibt es ja mit den ganz neuen Schnüren, auch von anderen Anbietern, bessere Erfahrungen?


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu meinem Rod-Pod, den sicher viele von euch kennen, weil ich ihn schon oft gepostet habe. 

Ich verwende ihn immer mit 2 Ruten, wenn ein beißender Fisch an einer Rutenspitze ruckt, überträgt sich die Bewegung auch auf die andere Rute, wo dann akustische (Glöckchen) Bißanzeiger ebenfalls involviert sind. 

Dadurch weiß ich manchmal beim Nachtangeln nicht sofort, an welcher Rute es eigentlich gebissen hat. 

Ich habe mir heute Gummi-Dichtungsscheiben besorgt, die ich zwischen die Verschraubungen der einzelnen Teile einbauen will, sozusagen als "Schwingungsdämpfer". 

Denkt ihr, das so zukünftig keine mechanischen Vibrationen  mehr von der einen auf die andere Rute übertragen werden?


----------



## jkc (10. Dezember 2020)

Nein, ich bin mir recht sicher, dass das nichts ändern wird. Vermutlich wird beim Biss die gesamte Buzzerbar oder gar der gesamte obere Aufbau des Rodpods bewegt.
Licht an der Rutenspitze könnte helfen es etwas besser einzugrenzen.

Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (10. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, das so zukünftig keine mechanischen Vibrationen mehr von der einen auf die andere Rute übertragen werden?


Glaube nicht, dass das was bringen wird.
Dann lieber auf zusätzliche optische Bissanzeiger setzen.
Also z.B. Glöckchen mit Knicklichthalter.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zu meinem Rod-Pod, den sicher viele von euch kennen, weil ich ihn schon oft gepostet habe.
> 
> Ich verwende ihn immer mit 2 Ruten, wenn ein beißender Fisch an einer Rutenspitze ruckt, überträgt sich die Bewegung auch auf die andere Rute, wo dann akustische (Glöckchen) Bißanzeiger ebenfalls involviert sind.
> 
> ...


Beim alten hatte ich das auch .
Weil es generell so wackelig war. 
Das neue ist perfekt 
Wenn's stabil steht, passt das.
Hat deiner eine Stange mittig?


----------



## feko (10. Dezember 2020)

Deswegen setze ich auf einfache banksticks.. Da bin ich flexibel. 
Geht halt nur da wo man ihn in den Boden treiben kann. 
Ist bei dir chief alles betoniert oder wieso nimmst du einen rod pod?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Dezember 2020)

Vor allem weniger schleppen ist viel angenehmer, man hat ja schon soviel immer mit...


----------



## feko (10. Dezember 2020)

Mit den Jahren lernt man wo drauf es ankommt....


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. Dezember 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Beim alten hatte ich das auch .
> Weil es generell so wackelig war.
> Das neue ist perfekt
> Wenn's stabil steht, passt das.
> Hat deiner eine Stange mittig?


 
Ja, an der mittigen Vierkantstange werden  je oben und unten eine Querstrebe angeschraubt, daran oben die Rutenauflagen und unten die "Einschubbecher" für die Griffenden. 

An meinen Angelstellen sind Steinschüttungen, teils betonierter Untergrund, wo man keinen "normalen" Banksticks verwenden kann.


----------



## abersicher (13. Dezember 2020)

Was braucht man für ne Rute, um Leichtgewichte (3g Wobbler, 3g Spinner) weit zu werfen? Bzw. kann man sowas Leichters überhaupt weit werfen?


----------



## Andal (13. Dezember 2020)

abersicher schrieb:


> Was braucht man für ne Rute, um Leichtgewichte (3g Wobbler, 3g Spinner) weit zu werfen? Bzw. kann man sowas Leichters überhaupt weit werfen?


Da gibt es durchaus Material, das das schafft. Nach meiner Meinung aber nicht wirklich Anfängertauglich. Verabschiede dich besser fürs Erste von dem Begriff "weit". Das bringt dir nicht mehr Fisch, bloss weil du ein paar Meter weiter wirfst, auch wenn die das die Verkäufer gerne einreden wollen. Die leben ja vom Verkauf und nicht von deinen Fängen. So ein "Wunderwerk" kannst du dir später immer noch als Gimmick zulegen.


----------



## Forelle74 (13. Dezember 2020)

abersicher schrieb:


> Was braucht man für ne Rute, um Leichtgewichte (3g Wobbler, 3g Spinner) weit zu werfen? Bzw. kann man sowas Leichters überhaupt weit werfen?


Dafür kannst ne Ul nehmen. 
Bist aber arg eingeschränkt. 
Wenn du ne ordentlich abgestimmte  Rute zb. 7-25 g nimmst, kannst die Köder genauso weit werfen und bist flexibler.


----------



## abersicher (13. Dezember 2020)

Naja, ich habe mir blöderweise nen 3g Wobbler und nen 2g Spinner gekauft und erst danach ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich die mit meiner Rute (7-28g) quasi gar nicht werfen kann. Und weil ich eh irgendwann ne längere Rute brauche (meine ist 2,15 und passt super aufs Fahrrad!), ah, lange Geschichte ...

Nächste Frage: gibt es 10g Wobbler in 5-8cm, die so nen halben Meter tief laufen? Und warum sind die so teuer?!


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Dezember 2020)

@abersicher Man kann einen 3gr. Wobbler auch mit deiner Rute auswerfen, probiere es aus. 
Zu 2. Guenstige Wobbler, jeder Händler hat seine Preisspanne. Evtl. im Netz schauen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (13. Dezember 2020)

Also ich werfe mit meiner UL Dam Neo 2 - 10 gramm fast genauso weit wie mit der Dam Neo Spinning 10 bis 45 gramm.  Natürlich nur wenn an beiden Ruten die gleichen Gewichte dran sind also 10 gramm.  45 gramm fliegen weiter als 10...  Die UL ist fürs innerstädtische Fischen sehr gut, man kann sie prima beim Laufen mit einer Hand werfen. Ich habe damit schon 50 cm Meerforelle aus der Hörn gezogen.


----------



## jkc (13. Dezember 2020)

abersicher schrieb:


> Nächste Frage: gibt es 10g Wobbler in 5-8cm, die so nen halben Meter tief laufen? Und warum sind die so teuer?!



Der kleine Bomber könnte da passen:








						Long A 8,9 - CHA FL/BLK BK-ORN - Bomber Lures
					

Model Long A - Bomber Lures Farbe: CHA FL/BLK BK-ORNLänge: 8,9 cm Gewicht: 10,6 g Verhalten: schwimmend Tauchtiefe: bis 1m Klassiker!




					www.spinnerundco.de


----------



## Andal (14. Dezember 2020)

Warum manche Wobbler so unverschämt teuer sind?

1. Weil die Kunden es bezahlen.
2. Weil viele Kunden auf bestimmte Marken fixiert sind, was alles gleich noch ein bisschen teurer macht.
3. Weil bestimmte Maße und Dekore einfach gefragt sind, was sie auch gerne teuer werden lässt.

Bestes Beispiel sind die "Trout Spoons". Im Prinzip ja nur Blechstanzreste mit grellem Lack. Aber zu Mondpreisen. Oder warum kostet so ein Blinkerlein deutlich mehr, als ein solides Hechteisen?


----------



## DenizJP (14. Dezember 2020)

@Andal erzählt leider Quatsch.

Hab mal nen Branchen-Insider gefragt! Die ganzen teuren Wobbler und Co werden aus besten Materialien von filigranen Kinderhänden hoch in den peruanischen Anden gefertigt. Da gibt es net so viele Kinder weshalb die Nachfrage meist höher wie die Produktion ist und deshalb sind die so teuer!!


Ehrlich!!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (14. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @Andal erzählt leider Quatsch.
> 
> Hab mal nen Branchen-Insider gefragt! Die ganzen teuren Wobbler und Co werden aus besten Materialien von filigranen Kinderhänden hoch in den peruanischen Anden gefertigt. Da gibt es net so viele Kinder weshalb die Nachfrage meist höher wie die Produktion ist und deshalb sind die so teuer!!
> 
> ...


 Ganz schön Naiv!


----------



## abersicher (14. Dezember 2020)

Gut zu wissen! Gibt's das peruanische Zeugs auch bei Ali oder ist das für Südamerika eher Shakaexpress?


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. Dezember 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Warum manche Wobbler so unverschämt teuer sind?
> 
> 1. Weil die Kunden es bezahlen.
> 2. Weil viele Kunden auf bestimmte Marken fixiert sind, was alles gleich noch ein bisschen teurer macht.
> ...


Na ja,dass ist so ein bisschen,wie mit Autos.
Ein Dacia fährt auch,aber ein schöner Merci,oder Audi.........................


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Dezember 2020)

Shakaexpress würde ich mehr in Richtung Südafrika sehen, für Peru sollte es Majaexpress sein.


----------



## DenizJP (14. Dezember 2020)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Na ja,dass ist so ein bisschen,wie mit Autos.
> Ein Dacia fährt auch,aber ein schöner Merci,oder Audi.........................


naja... die Analogie würde passen wenn man auch nur mit dem teuren Zeugs die dicken Brocken kriegt ^^

denn grundsätzlich hat ein schöner Merci oder Audi ja auch mehr Power als ein Dacia und könnte (zumindest wenn die Straßen frei sind...) auch mehr Leistung garantieren.


----------



## Blueser (14. Dezember 2020)

Im Endeffekt ist der Fahrer oder Angler für den Erfolg verantwortlich, falls ihm die Umstände positiv gestimmt sind ...


----------



## Bilch (14. Dezember 2020)

abersicher schrieb:


> Nächste Frage: gibt es 10g Wobbler in 5-8cm, die so nen halben Meter tief laufen? Und warum sind die so teuer?!


Ich kann Dir den Goldy Trotter empfehlen, läuft aber etwas tiefer (ich habe mit vielen Goldy Wobblern sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht).


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Dezember 2020)

Bei so viel versammelter Kompetenz und Wissen möchte auch ich mal eine Frage stellen. Bei der von mir beschriebenen Weserfischerei habe ich aufgrund der Helligkeit elektrische Knicklichter an der Spitzenhalterung für mich als sehr Vorteilhaft ausgemacht. Für meine übliche Fischerei in heimischen Gefilden sind mir die Dinger einfach zu hell, aber an der Rutenspitze am großen Fluss schon recht nett. So sollen die Batterien ja, je nach Hersteller, zwischen 50-100 Stunden halten. Hatte meine nun etliche Stunden in Betrieb, und es gibt diesbezüglich nichts auszusetzen. Jedoch würde mich interessieren, ob es Hersteller gibt, welche wieder aufladbare Batterien verwenden. Ich kann da nichts finden. Bei Posen scheint das zu funktionieren, findet man sogar USB Geräte zum wieder aufladen. Wenn meine Recherchen aber stimmen, handelt es sich hier um etwas längere Stabbatterien (CR425). In den Knicklichtern die ich habe scheinen aber CR311 zu sein. Lassen die sich alle mit dem USB Teilchen wieder aufladen? Für Hilfreiche Antworten vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Mikesch (15. Dezember 2020)

Akku = wiederaufladbar 
Batterie = nicht aufladbar 
CR425: Durchmesser 4 mm, Länge 25 mm, Spannung 3 V, gibt es als Batterie und Akku
CR311: Durchmesser 3 mm, Länge 11 mm , gibt es als Batterie


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Dezember 2020)

Du meinst diese Teile, die ein rotes oder grünes Käppchen haben? 
Die kleineren Stabbatterien, die da reingehören, hab ich noch nicht mal beim Conradt-Electronik bekommen, die waren auch nicht als aufladbar zu bestellen! 
Auch mein Gerätehändler hatte keine aufladbaren....
Ist ja schön zu wissen, das es welche gibt, aber die werden so selten verlangt, das mir keine Bezugsquellen bekannt sind, auch braucht man ja noch das passende Ladegerät.... 

Beides ist bestimmt recht teuer....


----------



## Mikesch (15. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> ....
> Ist ja schön zu wissen, das es welche gibt, aber die werden so selten verlangt, das mir keine Bezugsquellen bekannt sind, auch braucht man ja noch das passende Ladegerät....
> 
> Beides ist bestimmt recht teuer....


Kennst du Google, Michael?
Gib mal CR311 od. CR425 ein.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Dezember 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Akku = wiederaufladbar
> Batterie = nicht aufladbar
> CR425: Durchmesser 4 mm, Länge 25 mm, Spannung 3 V, gibt es als Batterie und Akku
> CR311: Durchmesser 3 mm, Länge 11 mm , gibt es als Batterie


Danke Mikesch, das habe ich mir aufgrund meiner Suche so auch zusammen gereimt.
Dann muss ich den Knicklichthersteller wohl wechseln. Gibt auch welche die mit den CR425 betrieben werden.


----------



## Kanal-Angler (16. Dezember 2020)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage: Wieso ist bei den meisten Spinnruten bei 2,7m Schluss? Ich suche ewig um mir ne längere Rute zum Zanderfischen zu suchen da die Gegebenheiten bei uns am Fluss einfach nötig sind ;-)


Hallo mein Freund wie wäre es denn hiermit, sie kostet 74,95€
Quantum Mr Pike Old School Zander 3m 5-20g - Angelrute​


----------



## jkc (16. Dezember 2020)

Moin, die ist ausgewiesen als Zander-Köfirute und aufgrund des WG vermute ich mal zum Posenfischen. Jetzt bin ich ja wer, der auch gerne Gerät zweckentfremdet, aber ich vermute stark, dass man mit dem Ding als Spinnrute nicht glücklich wird.
Ich fische eine von den Daten her ähnliche Rute am Forellenteich auf Portionsfische.

Grüße JK


----------



## Snâsh (16. Dezember 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, die ist ausgewiesen als Zander-Köfirute und aufgrund des WG vermute ich mal zum Posenfischen. Jetzt bin ich ja wer, der auch gerne Gerät zweckentfremdet, aber ich vermute stark, dass man mit dem Ding als Spinnrute nicht glücklich wird.
> Ich fische eine von den Daten her ähnliche Rute am Forellenteich auf Portionsfische.
> 
> Grüße JK


Ui ist das ein alter Thread, habe mir bereits eine 3m Rute zum Zanderangeln bauen lassen


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Dezember 2020)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Ui ist das ein alter Thread, habe mir bereits eine 3m Rute zum Zanderangeln bauen lassen


Mensch, die hatte aber Lieferzeit


----------



## Snâsh (18. Dezember 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Mensch, die hatte aber Lieferzeit


Leider hast du Recht. Durch die Materialknappheit knapp 4 Monate... Trotzdem schon ein Jahr her


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe mal eine Frage, die bestimmt viele von euch  interessiert:

Ich habe vor, ein neues Fischrezept auf Alufolie auzuprobieren. Dabei finden u. a. Limonen- bzw. Zitronenscheiben und Ananasstücke auch direkt auf der Folie Anwendung.
Habe Irgendwo mal gelesen oder gehört, das Fruchtsäuren das Aluminium angreift oder löst und dieses auf den Fisch übertragen wird. 

Ist da etwas wahres dran? Aluminium in gelöster Form ist ja giftig für den Körper bei Aufnahme... Der Fisch soll im Ofen gegart werden und wird auch mit  reichlich Kokosmilch zubereitet.


----------



## Tobias85 (22. Dezember 2020)

Richtig ist, dass sich bei sauren Lebensmitteln vergleichsweise viel Aluminium aus der Folie löst und ins Essen übergeht. Richtig ist auch, dass sich Aluminium im Körper anreichern und dort schädlich sein kann, wenn man regelmäßig größere Mengen aufnimmt. Von einem mal Fisch in Folie wirst du nicht gleich Probleme bekommen, einmal wöchentlich sollte man das aber sicher nicht so machen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage, die bestimmt viele von euch  interessiert:
> 
> Ich habe vor, ein neues Fischrezept auf Alufolie auzuprobieren. Dabei finden u. a. Limonen- bzw. Zitronenscheiben und Ananasstücke auch direkt auf der Folie Anwendung.
> Habe Irgendwo mal gelesen oder gehört, das Fruchtsäuren das Aluminium angreift oder löst und dieses auf den Fisch übertragen wird.
> ...


Nimm einfach eine Auflaufform mit Deckel.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Dezember 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Richtig ist, dass sich bei sauren Lebensmitteln vergleichsweise viel Aluminium aus der Folie löst und ins Essen übergeht. Richtig ist auch, dass sich Aluminium im Körper anreichern und dort schädlich sein kann, wenn man regelmäßig größere Mengen aufnimmt.


Nicht nur bei sauren Lebensmitteln ist dieses der Fall.

Bei einigen sauren Mitbürgern löst sich ebenfalls häufig eine gewisse Menge Aluminium aus deren Aluhüten und entfaltet seine schädigende Wirkung im Körper.
Dass einem _- aufgrund der spezifischen Eigenschaften des Aluminiums -_ das Denken daraufhin _leichter_ fällt ist übrigens ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube.


----------



## yukonjack (22. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage, die bestimmt viele von euch  interessiert:
> 
> Ich habe vor, ein neues Fischrezept auf Alufolie auzuprobieren. Dabei finden u. a. Limonen- bzw. Zitronenscheiben und Ananasstücke auch direkt auf der Folie Anwendung.
> Habe Irgendwo mal gelesen oder gehört, das Fruchtsäuren das Aluminium angreift oder löst und dieses auf den Fisch übertragen wird.
> ...





Tobias85 schrieb:


> Richtig ist, dass sich bei sauren Lebensmitteln vergleichsweise viel Aluminium aus der Folie löst und ins Essen übergeht. Richtig ist auch, dass sich Aluminium im Körper anreichern und dort schädlich sein kann, wenn man regelmäßig größere Mengen aufnimmt. Von einem mal Fisch in Folie wirst du nicht gleich Probleme bekommen, einmal wöchentlich sollte man das aber sicher nicht so machen.


Aluminium ist nicht giftig, das kannste mit nem Löffel essen. Nicht umsonst werden so viele Lebensmittel in Alu verpackt. Was giftig ist, sind die Lösungsmittel die das Aluminium in seine chemischen Einzelteile zerlegt.


----------



## Bilch (22. Dezember 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Aluminium ist nicht giftig, das kannste mit nem Löffel essen. Nicht umsonst werden so viele Lebensmittel in Alu verpackt. Was giftig ist, sind die Lösungsmittel die das Aluminium in seine chemischen Einzelteile zerlegt.


Was meinst Du damit, dass es zu einer Kernspaltung des Aluminiumatoms kommt


----------



## Allround-Angler (22. Dezember 2020)

ALUMINIUM als Lebensmittelverpackung ist nicht umsonst BESCHICHTET!

ALUMINIUM kann bei Kontakt mit SAUREN oder SALZIGEN Lebensmitteln durchaus in das Lebensmittel übergehen und dann vom Körper aufgenommen werden!
Richtwert:
Höchstens 1 mg pro kg Körpergewicht und Woche.
Würde man 200 g saure Lebensmittel aus UNBESCHICHTETEN Aluschalen essen, würde man 
bereits 0,5 mg pro kg Körpergewicht und Woche zusätzlich aufnehmen (Bundesinstitut für Risikobewertung).
Quelle: verbraucherzentrale.de

Akut giftig ist es nicht, aber man sollte die Dosis nicht zu leichtfertig erhöhen!


----------



## yukonjack (22. Dezember 2020)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> ALUMINIUM als Lebensmittelverpackung ist nicht umsonst BESCHICHTET!
> 
> ALUMINIUM kann bei Kontakt mit SAUREN oder SALZIGEN Lebensmitteln durchaus in das Lebensmittel übergehen und dann vom Körper aufgenommen werden!
> Richtwert:
> ...


So so, Alu in der Lebensmittelindustrie ist also beschichtet. Ich tippe mal auf 2K-Lack auf Wasserbasis. Alu bildet in Verbindung mit Sauerstoff eine Oxidschicht die gleichzeitig einen "Rostschutz" darstellt.


----------



## Tobias85 (22. Dezember 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Aluminium ist nicht giftig, das kannste mit nem Löffel essen. Nicht umsonst werden so viele Lebensmittel in Alu verpackt. Was giftig ist, sind die Lösungsmittel die das Aluminium in seine chemischen Einzelteile zerlegt.



Das Lösungsmittel heißt im Fall von Lebensmitteln Wasser, über dessen Giftigkeit könnte könnte man sinnfreierweise noch sinnieren. Und ja, es ist das Aluminium selbst bzw. dann die positiv geladenen Aluminium-Ionen, die sich in deinem Körper anreichern und in zu großer Menge schädlich sein können.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich denke hier geht es in erster Linie um Tetrapacks, etwa für Fruchtsäfte oder aber Tomatensauce.
Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, dann befindet sich hier eine dünne transparente Kunststoffhaut über der Aluminiumbeschichtung.

Mein täglich Sheba futtere ich allerdings nach wie vor aus dem _- augenscheinlich unbeschichteten -_ Alunapf.


----------



## Tobias85 (22. Dezember 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> So so, Alu in der Lebensmittelindustrie ist also beschichtet. Ich tippe mal auf 2K-Lack auf Wasserbasis.


Nein, Kunststoff, wie es @Bankside Dreamer schon erwähnt hat. Hier




sieht man beispielsweise wunderbar die Plastikschicht, die übrig bleibt, wenn man eine handelsübliche Getränkedose in hochkonzentrierter Natronlauge auflöst. Manche Aluprodukte, wie z.B. diese Schalen, in denen Fettiggerichte für die Mikrowelle und den Backofen oft verkauft werden, sollen keine Schutzschicht aus Kunststoff haben und waren deswegen schon oft genug in der Kritik. 


yukonjack schrieb:


> Alu bildet in Verbindung mit Sauerstoff eine Oxidschicht die gleichzeitig einen "Rostschutz" darstellt.


Richtig, diese Schicht ist aber nur wenige Mikrometer dick und löst sich wie alle anderen Metalloxide prima in sauren Lösungen. Darum ist auch Alufolie in Kombination mit sauren Lebensmitteln eben nicht unbedenklich.


----------



## Nelearts (22. Dezember 2020)

Keine Ahnung welches Obst hier Erfahrung mit welchen Ruten auch immer hat. 
Ich pack die Ruten an um ab und zu mal nen Fisch zu essen.


----------



## yukonjack (22. Dezember 2020)

I


Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nein, Kunststoff, wie es @Bankside Dreamer schon erwähnt hat. Hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke mal, Getränkedosen werden von innen beschichtet damit der Geschmack nicht beeinträchtigt wird. Stichwort : Kohlensäure.  Schälchen und Folien, warum sollten die schichtet werden ? Die auf dem Grill ? Da hätte ich Bedenken. Der Saft einer Zitrone auf Alufolie oder Zitonenscheiben?   ( Chief Brolly ) Da hätte ich überhaupt keine Bedenken.


----------



## Tobias85 (22. Dezember 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, Getränkedosen werden von innen beschichtet damit der Geschmack nicht beeinträchtigt wird. Stichwort : Kohlensäure.  Schälchen und Folien, warum sollten die schichtet werden ? Die auf dem Grill ? Da hätte ich Bedenken. Der Saft einer Zitrone auf Alufolie oder Zitonenscheiben?   ( Chief Brolly ) Da hätte ich überhaupt keine Bedenken.


Das hat bei den Dosen nur indirekt was mit dem Geschmack zu tun. Der Geschmack würde wenn dann durch das aufgelöste Aluminium verändert werden. Eigentlicher Grund ist aber, dass sich sonst - eben durch die Kohlensäure - viel Aluminium lösen würde. So viel, dass das Getränk gar nicht mehr verkauft werden dürfte. Geschmacklich würde man das natürlich auch merken, aber wenn das Produkt gesundheitsschädlich und damit unverkäuflich geworden ist, ist der Geschmack auch egal. 

Die Schälchen auf dem Grill werden nicht beschichtet (wäre ja bei den Temperaturen nicht sinnvoll) und deswegen sind diese auch nicht für saure Lebensmittel geeignet (auch wenn viele da ihre Tomatenscheiben drauf braten). Zitronensaft pur ist neben Essig so ziemlich das sauerste, was man allgemein in der Küche verwendet. Da bereits saure Lebensmittel allgemein das Alu anlösen, wäre Zitronensaft/Zitronenscheiben also so ziemlich das letzte, was man a) in Alufolie packen und b) dann auch noch erhitzen sollte.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso man das noch diskutieren muss, wenn es seit Jahren (oder Jahrzehnten?) ganz klare lebensmittelwissenschaftliche Ergebnisse und Empfehlungen zum Thema saure Lebensmittel und Alu gibt und alle Stellen davon abraten.


----------



## hanzz (22. Dezember 2020)

Backpapier und Kordel ist doch ne gute Alternative.


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. Dezember 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge!  Eine Alternative zu Alufolie wurde ja schon genannt, eine Auflaufform mit Deckel benutzen.
Gibt es noch andere Alternativen? Dachte da an einen Bratschlauch...

Denke mal, das ich von der Verwendung von Alufolie absehen werde, da diese bestimmt nur für Lebensmittel mit einem bestimmten Ph-Wert geeignet ist!
Wird dieser unter- oder überschritten, kann es ein gewisses Risiko für seine Gesundheit sein, ein gegartes Lebensmittel innerhalb einer chemischen Reaktion zu verzehren!
Erst recht, wenn es nach Metall schmecken sollte....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Backpapier und Kordel ist doch ne gute Alternative.



Gilt Backpapier bzw. dessen Antihaftbeschichtung mittlerweile denn nicht auch schon als gesundheitlich bedenklich? 
Am Ende wird man noch krank vor lauter Sorge.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge!  Eine Alternative zu Alufolie wurde ja schon genannt, eine Auflaufform mit Deckel benutzen.
> Gibt es noch andere Alternativen? Dachte da an einen Bratschlauch...
> 
> Denke mal, das ich von der Verwendung von Alufolie absehen werde, da diese bestimmt nur für Lebensmittel mit einem bestimmten Ph-Wert geeignet ist!
> ...



Sicherlich ist auch ein Römertopf geeignet, wobei der ja im Grunde bloß eine große Auflaufform mit passendem Deckel darstellt.
An einen Bratschlauch habe ich auch gedacht. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, ob dieser für dein Vorhaben tatsächlich geeignet ist?

Ansonsten kann man Fisch natürlich auch auf dem Backblech in einer Salzkruste zubereiten. Oder aber in der Glut eines Lagerfeuers,
eingewickelt in ordentlich nassem Zeitungspapier, der delikaten Druckerschwärze wegen.


----------



## Tobias85 (22. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Oder aber in der Glut eines Lagerfeuers,
> eingewickelt in ordentlich nassem Zeitungspapier, der delikaten Druckerschwärze wegen.


Das klappt, also feucht in Papier einwickeln und dann in die Glut legen? Wäre spannend...

Backpapier scheint ja unproblematisch zu sein, solange man es nicht zu hoch erhitzt. Erst wenn es anfängt zu verkohlen, wird es schädlich, aber so weit heizt man das ja normalerweise nicht hoch.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Dezember 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das klappt, also feucht in Papier einwickeln und dann in die Glut legen? Wäre spannend...
> 
> Backpapier scheint ja unproblematisch zu sein, solange man es nicht zu hoch erhitzt. Erst wenn es anfängt zu verkohlen, wird es schädlich, aber so weit heizt man das ja normalerweise nicht hoch.



Das mit dem Zeitungspapier klappt tatsächlich, ja. Als Kinder haben wir uns aus Backsteinen und alten Tonrohren kleine Öfen gebaut, um darin anschließend in nasses Zeitungspapier gewickelte Kartoffeln zu garen. Ein riesen Spaß, ab und an platze eines der Tonrohre, weil die Hitze zu groß wurde. Schon nicht schlecht, so eine Kindheit auf dem Land. 

Fisch kann man so allerdings tatsächlich auch garen, also in nasses Zeitungspapier gewickelt und dann mit Glut bedeckt.
Das haben wir damals aber nicht ausprobiert, wir hatten nur die Kartoffeln.

Ars...htapete geht auch, sie sollte nur jungfräulich sein.
https://www.outdooraction-altmuehltal.de/2017/10/16/klopapierfisch/


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Gibt es noch andere Alternativen? Dachte da an einen Bratschlauch...


Im Trend ist zumindest noch das Sous-Vide-Garen, gerne auch im Geschirrspüler - quasi alles in einem Abwasch. 
Dafür sind allerdings spezielle Vakuumbeutel nötig.

https://eatsmarter.de/ernaehrung/news/kochen-in-der-spuelmaschine


----------



## Tobias85 (22. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ars...htapete geht auch, sie sollte nur jungfräulich sein.
> https://www.outdooraction-altmuehltal.de/2017/10/16/klopapierfisch/


Eine recht...exotische Variante


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Dezember 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Eine recht...exotische Variante



Das stimmt wohl. Wobei zumindest diese Klopapiervariante mich schon einmal zum Ausprobieren reizen würde. Unsere damaligen Kartoffeln in Zeitungspapier haben wir als Kinder zwar überlebt (Die platzenden Ofenrohre und das Feuer waren dabei sicherlich gefährlicher.) aber so etwas muss ja nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## Blueser (23. Dezember 2020)

Stimmt, wir haben wirklich gefährlich gelebt. Meine Eltern hatten die schlimmen Dinge nie erfahren ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Dezember 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Stimmt, wir haben wirklich gefährlich gelebt. Meine Eltern hatten die schlimmen Dinge nie erfahren ...



Als Kind war ich oft bei einer gleichaltrigen Klassenkameradin, auf dem eher abgelegen Bauernhof ihrer Eltern. Dort lagen in einer Ecke, wohl noch von irgendeinem Stallbau, diese Backsteine herum. Die tönernen Rohre waren glaube ich irgendwelche Wasserleitungen, die wir ebenfalls auf dem Hof gefunden hatten. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hatten wir sogar Mörtel zum Abdichten unserer Bauwerke. Natürlich stammte die Idee mit den Öfen und den Kartoffeln in Zeitungspapier nicht von uns Kindern aber irgendwelche Eltern haben sich in diese Aktivitäten eigentlich nie eingemischt. Trotz der einen oder anderen Brandblase oder kleinen Schnittwunde haben wir alles überlebt. Feuer ist heiß und Messer sind scharf, das haben wir damals gelernt.


----------



## yukonjack (23. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Als Kind war ich oft bei einer gleichaltrigen Klassenkameradin, auf dem eher abgelegen Bauernhof ihrer Eltern. Dort lagen in einer Ecke, wohl noch von irgendeinem Stallbau, diese Backsteine herum. Die tönernen Rohre waren glaube ich irgendwelche Wasserleitungen, die wir ebenfalls auf dem Hof gefunden hatten. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hatten wir sogar Mörtel zum Abdichten unserer Bauwerke. Natürlich stammte die Idee mit den Öfen und den Kartoffeln in Zeitungspapier nicht von uns Kindern aber irgendwelche Eltern haben sich in diese Aktivitäten eigentlich nie eingemischt. Trotz der einen oder anderen Brandblase oder kleinen Schnittwunde haben wir alles überlebt. *Feuer ist heiß und Messer sind scharf, das haben wir damals gelernt. *


Ich habe damals auch gelernt, dass man, wenn man auf einen Baum geklettert ist, diesen auf dem selben Wege auch wieder verlassen sollte. Leider gabs auch schon mal einen schnelleren Weg.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Dezember 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich habe damals auch gelernt, dass man, wenn man auf einen Baum geklettert ist, diesen auf dem selben Wege auch wieder verlassen sollte. Leider gabs auch schon mal einen schnelleren Weg.



Wenn ich mir heute die Bäume meiner Kindheit anschaue und vor allem auch wie weit oben ich damals war, dann denke ich schon wie bekloppt man doch war. Na gut, die Äste sind heute morscher und ich sicherlich ein paar Kilogramm schwerer aber trotzdem. Mit Hilfe eines Kletterseiles bin ich damals auf so manch hohen Baum gelangt. Das Seil über einen dicken Ast geworfen, in die _selbst geknüpfte Schlinge_  gesetzt und am anderen Seilende dann in die Höhe gezogen. So bin ich auch auf Bäume gelangt, die unten eigentlich gar keine Äste zum Klettern hatten. Ein paar fette Eichen waren darunter.


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. Dezember 2020)

In große Unkosten stürzen wollte ich mich eigentlich nicht (Römertopf)! 
Denn was man dreckig macht, muß man auch wieder saubermachen.... 

Zudem habe ich ein Platzproblem....Ich werde versuchen, mit dem, was ich habe, auszukommen und dann später (an anderer Stelle), das Rezept mit euch teilen... !


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

was ist mit Andal? Weiss das jemand? Er ist schon seit 10 Tagen hier nicht mehr anwesend gewesen. Ich hoffe, dass es ihm gut geht und er lediglich einen vorgezogenen Weihnachtsaufenthalt in seiner oberbayerischen Heimat angetreten hat.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Dezember 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was ist mit Andal? Weiss das jemand? Er ist schon seit 10 Tagen hier nicht mehr anwesend gewesen. Ich hoffe, dass es ihm gut geht und er lediglich einen vorgezogenen Weihnachtsaufenthalt in seiner oberbayerischen Heimat angetreten hat.
> 
> ...


Ne ,soweit ich mitbekommen hab hat er nix dergleichen geschrieben heuer.
Er hatte ja schon öfters "Boardpause" gebraucht
Ist ja nichtmal beim Wichteln diesmal dabei.


----------



## Minimax (24. Dezember 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was ist mit Andal? Weiss das jemand? Er ist schon seit 10 Tagen hier nicht mehr anwesend gewesen. Ich hoffe, dass es ihm gut geht und er lediglich einen vorgezogenen Weihnachtsaufenthalt in seiner oberbayerischen Heimat angetreten hat.
> 
> ...


Alles prima mit Andal, ist sein alljährlicher Weihnachtsurlaub :


Andal schrieb:


> Ich werde ab morgen früh eh bis gegen Hl. Drei König (wieder) mal offline sein... Muttern in der alten Heimat wieder besuchen. Da muss ich nichts horten, oder vorhalten, da reicht es, mich zu setzen und zu konsumieren!


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Alles prima mit Andal, ist sein alljährlicher Weihnachtsurlaub :


Hallo,

danke, na ja, dann passt ja alles.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## yukonjack (24. Dezember 2020)

Es fällt sofort auf wenn so ein Urgestein mal ein par Tage nicht da ist.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage, die bestimmt viele von euch  interessiert:
> 
> Ich habe vor, ein neues Fischrezept auf Alufolie auzuprobieren. Dabei finden u. a. Limonen- bzw. Zitronenscheiben und Ananasstücke auch direkt auf der Folie Anwendung.
> Habe Irgendwo mal gelesen oder gehört, das Fruchtsäuren das Aluminium angreift oder löst und dieses auf den Fisch übertragen wird.
> ...



Nicht nur Fruchtsäuren.
Auch einfacher kalter Kartoffelsalat löst das Alu an und dein Salat wird wo er die Folie berührt metallisch.

Bei rohem Fisch in Verbindung mit Zitrone und Ananas hast du sowieso schon ein generelles Problem...bei direktem Kontakt "gart" das Fischfleisch auch ohne Hitze.
Ananas, sofern im Rohzustand, enthält ein Enzym das Blausäure ähnelt und damit Eiweißverbindungen aufspaltet und zerstört. Die Kerne von Kiwis haben die gleiche Eigenschaft.

Sofern Flüssigkeiten wie obige Kokosmilch noch hinzukommt, bietet sich ganz einfach eine Auflaufform dafür an.
Ohne Flüssigkeit funktioniert zb auch sehr gut ein Bananenblatt zum Einwickeln.


----------



## thanatos (24. Dezember 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das Lösungsmittel heißt im Fall von Lebensmitteln Wasser, über dessen Giftigkeit könnte könnte man sinnfreierweise noch sinnieren. Und ja, es ist das Aluminium selbst bzw. dann die positiv geladenen Aluminium-Ionen, die sich in deinem Körper anreichern und in zu großer Menge schädlich sein können.


Jahrelang haben wir unser Essen in Alugeschirr gekocht , krank geworden ist keiner 
davon , den Geschmack hat es auch nicht verschlechtert . Was mich aber mal 
richtig geärgert hat , ich habe mein Sauerkraut immer in meinem besten
Alugusstopf zubereitet  - ja eines Tages hat die Säure eine poröse - undichte Stelle
im Boden erzeugt . 
Na der moderne Mensch ist heute vielleicht empfindlicher und allergieempfindlicher 
liegt wohl an den Medien - psychische Beeinflussung ist nicht zu unterschätzen .


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Dezember 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> Jahrelang haben wir unser Essen in Alugeschirr gekocht , krank geworden ist keiner
> davon , den Geschmack hat es auch nicht verschlechtert . Was mich aber mal
> richtig geärgert hat , ich habe mein Sauerkraut immer in meinem besten
> Alugusstopf zubereitet  - ja eines Tages hat die Säure eine poröse - undichte Stelle
> ...


Ja, genau, habe früher auch jahrelang von meinem Alu-Outdoogeschirr gegessen, krank bin ich davon auch nicht geworden!
Aber niemals nix säurehaltiges...

Habe mir heute Wolfsbarsch- und Doradenfilets besorgt, die mache ich mir dann morgen und übermorgen. Näheres darüber morgen bei "Rezepte" !
Dann laßt euch mal schön beschenken und ich wünsche Frohe und Gesunde Weihnachten an alle!


----------



## Tricast (24. Dezember 2020)

Allen Ükelanern, Eineiigen Zwillingen, Altmetall Sammlern, Kuratoren und Carbon Fetischisten wünschen wir ein friedliches Fest, einen guten Rutsch und passt auf Euch auf.
Frohe Weihnachten Susanne und Heinz


----------



## schwerhoeriger (24. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gilt Backpapier bzw. dessen Antihaftbeschichtung mittlerweile denn nicht auch schon als gesundheitlich bedenklich?
> Am Ende wird man noch krank vor lauter Sorge.


 Sers,

bis 200° geht Backpapier ohne bedenken.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Tobias85 (25. Dezember 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> Jahrelang haben wir unser Essen in Alugeschirr gekocht , krank geworden ist keiner
> davon , den Geschmack hat es auch nicht verschlechtert . Was mich aber mal
> richtig geärgert hat , ich habe mein Sauerkraut immer in meinem besten
> Alugusstopf zubereitet  - ja eines Tages hat die Säure eine poröse - undichte Stelle
> ...



Ich weiß, früher ham wa und leben tun wa auch alle noch, also kannst ja nicht schlimm gewesen sein.

Das ist das sinnfreiste Argument überhaupt, zumal du ohne intensive medizinische Untersuchung wohl kaum beurteilen kannst, ob jemand vielleicht eine herabgesetzte Knochendichte, beginnendes Alzheimer oder andere leichte Schäden am Zentralnervensystem hat, die vielleicht (auch altersbedingt) im Alltag nicht direkt auffallen. Denn von sowas reden wir beim Alu, nicht von Allergien oder von 'kurzftistiger' Krankheit ein paar Tage nach der erhöhten Aluminiumaufnahme. Nur weil man früher nicht um die Schädlichkeit wusste, war es damals nicht unschädlich. Da gibts diverse Beispiele in der (Medizin-)Geschichte.


----------



## DenizJP (27. Dezember 2020)

Kleine Frage in die Runde....

können größere Grundeln ähnlich wie die Groppe außer Wasser wenn man sie auf der Hand hat oder enthakt so "Knurrlaute" bzw. tiefe Laute von sich geben?


lese grad über die Groppe auf Wikipedia und hab ein ungutes Gefühl...


----------



## hanzz (27. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> hab ein ungutes Gefühl...


Teile es mit uns. 

Also ich hab bisher nur lautlose Grundeln gefangen.


----------



## DenizJP (27. Dezember 2020)

hab diesen Sommer eine knurrende Grundel die so aufgeblasene Backen hatte genommen, geköpft und als Zanderköfi benutzt....


----------



## hanzz (27. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> hab diesen Sommer eine knurrende Grundel die so aufgeblasene Backen hatte genommen, geköpft und als Zanderköfi benutzt....


Dann war es wohl keine Grundel.
Wäre mir echt neu, dass Grundeln so was machen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Dann war es wohl keine Grundel.
> Wäre mir echt neu, dass Grundeln so was machen.



Mir auch! Vielleicht hatte sie nur mächtig Kohldampf und ihr Magen hat geknurrt....


----------



## Jason (27. Dezember 2020)

Mein Sohnemann hat mir zu Weihnachten die angebliche Wunderwaffe von iCapio geschenkt. 





In den Gummifischen ist eine Öffnung für die Kapseln, die sich im Wasser auflösen und einen unwiderstehlichen Fischgeruch, in diesem Fall Heringsgeruch, auslösen. Das Lockverhalten soll auch in trüben Wasser sehr gut sein. 
Die rote Schachtel ist ein anderes Set. Darin befindet sich ein Kunststoffbehältnis (CapCell) wo die Kapsel rein kommt. Hier sind es Knoblauchkapseln. Den CapCell montiert man vor dem Wirbel, an dem ein beliebiger Kunstköder eingehakt wird. Kennt jemand von euch dieses Zeug und hat damit jemand Erfolg gehabt?
Natürlich wird von den Erfindern die Sachen hoch gelobt, aber wer würde schon sein Produkt schlecht reden?

Gruß Jason


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Dezember 2020)

Erinnert irgendwie an diese "Blutspur-Kapseln", die es vor ein paar Jahren mal gab. Habe ich aber nie benutzt, nur damals im Netz gesehen.


----------



## yukonjack (27. Dezember 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Erinnert irgendwie an diese "Blutspur-Kapseln", die es vor ein paar Jahren mal gab. Habe ich aber nie benutzt, nur damals im Netz gesehen.


Da gabs sogar mal einen Test hier mit einigen Boardis. War, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ein großer Reinfall.  https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/koedertest-10-tester-fuer-blutbombette-gesucht.268116/


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Dezember 2020)

Früher besaß ich einmal ein paar Spinner mit Lockstofftank. Der Körper dieser Spinner war hohl, so dass man ein Stück Watte oder etwas ähnlich Saugfähiges hineinstecken konnte. Die Größe der Tanköffnung konnte man anschließend durch einfaches Drehen am Verschluss einstellen, ähnlich wie bei einigen Madenkörben.
Leider sind mir diese Spinner irgendwann abgerissen und ich weiß die Firma auch nicht mehr. Ich glaube aber dass es Vibrax-Spinner waren.

Früher habe ich diese Dinger geliebt und auch gut damit gefangen. Ob es letztlich allerdings an diesem stinkenden Öl lag, von welchem ich vor dem Angeln immer ein paar Tropfen auf die Watte im Spinner gab, das weiß ich nicht. Allerdings scheinen mir solche Spinner mit Lockstofftank weniger Hokuspokus zu sein, als etwa diverse Kapselprodukte, welche die Angelindustrie im Laufe der Jahre so auf den Markt gebracht hat. Alternativ konnte man auch kleine Bleischrote in die Spinner laden und sie damit etwas beschweren.


----------



## Jason (27. Dezember 2020)

Ich muss die Dinger testen. Am besten da, wo selten was geht. An den Teichen gibt es auch Tage, wo sie nicht beißen. Dann werde ich mal so ein Gummifisch mit einer Hering Stinky Kapsel bestücken. Die Gummifische machen aber im allgemeinen einen guten Eindruck. Die kann man natürlich auch ohne Kapseln fischen. Hab eben passende Jigköpfe für sie bestellt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Die Gummifische machen aber im allgemeinen einen guten Eindruck. Die kann man natürlich auch ohne Kapseln fischen.



Dann sind die Gummifische wenigstens schon einmal ein Gewinn.
Ob diese Kapseln sich auch bewähren, das wird sich zeigen. Viel Erfolg damit! 

Vielleicht lassen sich die Dinger auch mit handelsüblichen Lachsöl-Kapseln aus der Apotheke bestücken?
Wobei diese sich im Wasser sicherlich nicht schnell genug auflösen werden.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich muss die Dinger testen. Am besten da, wo selten was geht. An den Teichen gibt es auch Tage, wo sie nicht beißen. Dann werde ich mal so ein Gummifisch mit einer Hering Stinky Kapsel bestücken. Die Gummifische machen aber im allgemeinen einen guten Eindruck. Die kann man natürlich auch ohne Kapseln fischen. Hab eben passende Jigköpfe für sie bestellt.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich würde die trotzdem da testen wo auch was geht...Da wo selten was geht werden die auch ganz selten funktionieren...


----------



## Jason (27. Dezember 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich würde die trotzdem da testen wo auch was geht...Da wo selten was geht werden die auch ganz selten funktionieren...


Das wird sich dann rausstellen, wenn man es probiert hat.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Das wird sich dann rausstellen, wenn man es probiert hat.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Da haste natürlich Recht...

Ich persönlich teste viel lieber wenn was geht ...


----------



## DenizJP (3. Januar 2021)

Frage in die Gruppe 

diese Deeper+, Deeper CHIRP etc Echolote für Uferangler...

taugen die wirklich was?
Erscheint mir bissel wie Marketing geb ich zu...

und theoretisch müsste ich ja immer 2 Ruten schleppen.. denn mit meiner Spinnrute tu ich so ne 100gr Kugel nur einmal werfen....


----------



## Gert-Show (4. Januar 2021)

Deniz, ich habe sowohl den "alten" Deeper wie auch das Vexilar Sonarphone vor 4 oder 5 Jahren am Main als Uferangler getestet.
1. Du musst die Wallerspinne dabei haben, um das zu werfen, und am besten einen Buddy, der auf das Tablet/Smartphone schaut und die Anzeigen zuruft, während du die treibende Kugel beobachtest und darauf achtest, dass du nirgendwo im Geäst hängen bleibst.
2. Du musst definitiv mehrfach an einem Spot werfen und einholen, damit du dir bei dieser großen Wasserfläche ein Bild vom "Darunter" machen kannst.
3. Du kannst dann definitiv am gleichen Tag nicht mehr dort angeln, da die 10-20x einschlagende 100-g-Kugel jeden Fisch vergrämt hat. Und um eine Tiefenkarte zu erstellen, wie es propagiert wird, musst du noch viel häufiger werfen.
4. Ich konnte zumindest die Wassertiefe und die *groben* Strukturen unter Wasser erkennen, aber  die steilen Kanten und "Löcher" nicht so genau, wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte. Liegt sicher auch daran, dass die alten Geräte noch mit breiten Abstrahlkegeln gearbeitet haben. Da könnte die CHIRP-Technologie mit 7 Grad Vorteile bringen, aber dazu fehlen mir Erfahrungswerte.

Ich habe auch mit viel Motivation mit den Kugeln angefangen, aber sehr schnell aufgegeben.


----------



## DenizJP (4. Januar 2021)

Verstehe Gert. Also eher ein Spielzeug für gut Geld und Gewässer wo alle Bedingungen passen wie ein stiller runder See etc...


dann tu ich net länger drüber nachdenken ^^


----------



## Tikey0815 (4. Januar 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Deniz, ich habe sowohl den "alten" Deeper wie auch das Vexilar Sonarphone vor 4 oder 5 Jahren am Main als Uferangler getestet.
> 1. Du musst die Wallerspinne dabei haben, um das zu werfen, und am besten einen Buddy, der auf das Tablet/Smartphone schaut und die Anzeigen zuruft, während du die treibende Kugel beobachtest und darauf achtest, dass du nirgendwo im Geäst hängen bleibst.
> 2. Du musst definitiv mehrfach an einem Spot werfen und einholen, damit du dir bei dieser großen Wasserfläche ein Bild vom "Darunter" machen kannst.
> 3. Du kannst dann definitiv am gleichen Tag nicht mehr dort angeln, da die 10-20x einschlagende 100-g-Kugel jeden Fisch vergrämt hat. Und um eine Tiefenkarte zu erstellen, wie es propagiert wird, musst du noch viel häufiger werfen.
> ...


Im großen und ganzen kann ich Gert zustimmen, jedenfalls endete meine Deeper pro+ Karriere vor 3-4 Jahren mit dem selben Fazit und ich hatte das Dingen wieder Verkauft.  Jetzt lag aber widererwartend am Heiligen Abend die Chirp+ Version unterm Tannenbaum, also neu Anfang mit einigen Vorbereitungen. 

Ich zitiere mal: 

1. Du musst die Wallerspinne dabei haben, um das zu werfen, und am besten einen Buddy, der auf das Tablet/Smartphone schaut und die Anzeigen zuruft, während du die treibende Kugel beobachtest und darauf achtest, dass du nirgendwo im Geäst hängen bleibst.

_- Wallerspinne ist natürlich etwas to much, ich nutz ne schön kompakte 2,7m Telerute mit WG von 130g. 
- Beim Auswerfen muss man IMMER beachten, nicht ins Geäst zu werfen, das ist doch klar
- Das Argument mit dem Buddy ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, das hat mich beim ersten mal auch gestört - allerdings gibt es Hilfmittel, um das Tablet/Handy             immer im Blick zu haben, auf die Vorbereitung kommt es halt an. 
_
2. Du musst definitiv mehrfach an einem Spot werfen und einholen, damit du dir bei dieser großen Wasserfläche ein Bild vom "Darunter" machen kannst.
_
- Stimmt, so ist es, bei einem Bootssonar muss man auch seine Wasserfläche mehrfach durchqueren, insbesondere wenn man sich eine Karte machen möchte. _

3. Du kannst dann definitiv am gleichen Tag nicht mehr dort angeln, da die 10-20x einschlagende 100-g-Kugel jeden Fisch vergrämt hat. Und um eine Tiefenkarte zu erstellen, wie es propagiert wird, musst du noch viel häufiger werfen.

_- Beim kleinen Weiher kann ich mir das gut vorstellen, an Fluss/Kanal wird die Störung imho marginal sein. _

4. Ich konnte zumindest die Wassertiefe und die *groben* Strukturen unter Wasser erkennen, aber  die steilen Kanten und "Löcher" nicht so genau, wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte. Liegt sicher auch daran, dass die alten Geräte noch mit breiten Abstrahlkegeln gearbeitet haben. Da könnte die CHIRP-Technologie mit 7 Grad Vorteile bringen, aber dazu fehlen mir Erfahrungswerte.

_- jep, ich denke ohne Vorbereitung, Vorkenntnisse wird man enttäuscht sein, als blutiger Einsteiger hatte ich mir auch mehr erhofft - man kann erstmal nur mit wenigen Informationen was anfangen - man erkennt die grobe Struktur, sieht die Wassertemperatur und Tiefe, evtl. zeigt der Bildschirm dann auch Fischsymbole an,  das wars dann auch. Ich für mich hab erkannt, dass mit das auch mit einem Professionellen Boots Radar so gehen würde, man muss einfach vorher lernen, wie man mit Sonarbildern umgeht und nicht einfach unbedarft an die Sache rangehen, dann kann man bei der Anwendung sicher immer wieder viele neue Erkenntnisse machen. _

Mein Fazit ist, so ein Smart Sonar ist definitiv kein Must Have......vor allem wenn man kein Bock hat sich mit der Materie zu beschäftigen. Aber bei Interesse, entsprechender Lernkurven Anpassung und Vorbereitung, ist das Dingen bestimmt recht hilfreich  . Und bei mir lag es eh unterm Weihnachtsbaum


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Januar 2021)

Man braucht auch gar nicht damit wie ein Wilder rum plantschen, eine lange Telerute oder Stellfischrute, den Deeper  damit vom Ufer unter die Spitze ziehen und einfach beobachten. Bei Strömung dann einfach etwas Schnur geben und man kann lang des Ufers erkunden.  Und die interessanten Kanten sind meistens am Ufer.  Wenn man dann noch mit der Schleuder ein paar Maden drum herum streut, wird man vieles sehen können, wie schnell sinken die Maden, wie verhalten sich die Fische, aus welcher Tiefe kommen sie angeschwommen. Wie schon festgestellt, es ist ein Spielzeug, die angegebene Reichweite habe ich nie erreicht, meiner hat schon bei 25-30 Meter Übertragungsprobleme. Ist aber auch der Alte bis 50 mtr. Reichweite.


----------



## Gert-Show (4. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Man braucht auch gar nicht damit wie ein Wilder rum plantschen, eine lange Telerute oder Stellfischrute, den Deeper  damit vom Ufer unter die Spitze ziehen und einfach beobachten. Bei Strömung dann einfach etwas Schnur geben und man kann lang des Ufers erkunden.  Und die interessanten Kanten sind meistens am Ufer.  Wenn man dann noch mit der Schleuder ein paar Maden drum herum streut, wird man vieles sehen können, wie schnell sinken die Maden, wie verhalten sich die Fische, aus welcher Tiefe kommen sie angeschwommen. Wie schon festgestellt, es ist ein Spielzeug, die angegebene Reichweite habe ich nie erreicht, meiner hat schon bei 25-30 Meter Übertragungsprobleme. Ist aber auch der Alte bis 50 mtr. Reichweite.


Mit einer Stellfischrute geht das sicher auch, und das ist auch "ruhiger" als das Auswerfen und treiben lassen, reicht aber bis zu einer Entfernung = Rutenlänge.
Deniz ist meist Spinnangler am hessischen Untermain, auf seiner Strecke sind die Interessanten Strukturen (Kante zur Fahrrinne) meist weiter draußen.
@ Deniz Für die Spundwände (hast du ja auch angefragt im Board) ist das sicher eine praktikable Lösung. Da kann ich dir aber mal meine alte Kugel leihen, da musst du kein Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Blueser (4. Januar 2021)

Ich könnte ja meine Erfahrungen mit dem Chirp+ hier gerne posten, aber noch bin ich mit unserem Landesverband in Kontakt wegen Verbot usw. Das generelle Verbot von Echoloten bei uns wurde ja letztes Jahr im Spätsommer aufgehoben, aber ob das für 2021 für alle Gewässer gilt, konnte man mir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht sagen. Mein Deeper lag übrigens unverhofft unterm Weihnachtsbaum ...


----------



## DenizJP (7. Januar 2021)

Gehe heut Abend so ab 21 ans Wasser mit meiner Spinnrute..

Silikonspray scheint ja eher meh zu sein...

was für Alternativen gäbe es noch bzgl. Rute eisfrei halten? Außer die Spitze ins Wasser tunken ab und zu?

hier soll es genau 0 Grad werden.


----------



## rippi (7. Januar 2021)

Ballistol. Damit kann man auch die Köderfische einsprühen, falls du mit Köderfischen angelst.

Und nicht vergessen die Rute dann nach dem Angeln abzuspülen.


----------



## hanzz (7. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> was für Alternativen gäbe es noch bzgl. Rute eisfrei halten?


nix
Ich würd meine Ruten oder Schnur niemals mit irgendeinem Zeugs einschmieren.

EDIT: Ausgenommen Brassen- o. Wallerschleim


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Januar 2021)

Ich auch nicht. Bei Frost / Ringeis-Bildung verwende ich schon lange Mono in Form der abriebsoptimierten Stroft ABR. Die ist mir zum Spinnfischen dehnungsarm genug und sehr robust.

So habe ich bei Frostgefahr immer eine Ersatzspule mit besagter Mono an Bord und baue bei Bedarf dann einfach kurzerhand um. Zusatz-Stahlvorfächer mit zur (geringeren) Mono-Tragkraft passender Tragkraft sind dann auch stets mit im Gepäck.

Habe keinen Bock, mir Geflecht potenziell auf voller Wurfweite unbrauchbar wegzuhobeln. Was vor allem bei Winter-Fettgummi-Ködergewichten 100 g+ schon mal passieren kann, wenn die Ringe mies vereisen.


----------



## DenizJP (7. Januar 2021)

Ich werde mal heute Abend ans Wasser gehen und schauen..

da ich in der Nähe der Stadt angeln werden ist es evtl etwas wärmer im Vergleich weiter draußen. Wenn es 1 Grad mehr sind ist es ja bereits safe.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Januar 2021)

Nicht den Chill-Faktor vom Wind unterschätzen - wenn es stärker pustet, kann es trotzdem eisen.


----------



## Bilch (7. Januar 2021)

Und neben Wind noch Verdunstungskälte -  hat @jkc das letzte mal sehr gut erklärt


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Januar 2021)

Wenn kein eisiger Wind ist sollte es bei null Grad klappen...Berichte mal wie es funktioniert hat, am besten mit Thermometer wäre optimal...


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. Januar 2021)

Kannst deine Ringe mit Glycerin behandeln, hilft auf jeden Fall gegens Einfrieren, wie lange der Effekt aber anhält? 

Kannst mal versuchen, ein Wattestäbchen mit Glycerin zu tränken und nur das Watteteil in den Spitzenring zu schieben...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Januar 2021)

Sind alle Tipps aus eigener Erfahrung oder alles nur von hören sagen??? 
Anfang Dezember war ich auch bei frostigen Temperatur am Wasser und konnte problemlos angeln...Wiesen waren richtig weis und knackig von Frost befallen,auf den Steinen am Wasser bildete sich auch überall Frost an den Steinen auf der Packung ... Schade das ich kein Thermometer dabei hatte, null oder ein Grad minus waren es vermutlich... Im Auto zeigte mir das Thermometer minus ein grad und die Scheiben waren voll vereist...
Wäre echt interessant ein Thermometer am Wasser zu haben und hier berichten bis wieviel was geht...


----------



## DenizJP (8. Januar 2021)

War gestern ja am Wasser - war mit 3 Grad doch recht warm 

mal ne neue Frage. bei einem Spartaner heißt es auf  bei der Zandermontage (falls Hechte vorkommen) "*Hauptschnur > Vorfach > Karabiner > Fertig-Titan/Stahlvorfach* eingehängt".


macht das eigentlich Sinn? Ist nicht jede weitere Verbindung eine potentielle Bruchstelle? Oder gilt das nur für Knoten weil Karabiner und Wirbel so gut halten?
Und wie schaut es bei sowas mit der Köderführung aus?


----------



## hanzz (8. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> War gestern ja am Wasser - war mit 3 Grad doch recht warm
> 
> mal ne neue Frage. bei einem Spartaner heißt es auf  bei der Zandermontage (falls Hechte vorkommen) "*Hauptschnur > Vorfach > Karabiner > Fertig-Titan/Stahlvorfach* eingehängt".
> 
> ...


Ich hab immer monofile/FC an meinen Ruten. In 10 Jahren Rhein auf Zander einen Hecht gefangen. Daher kein Stahl.
Geht es mal auf Hecht, kommt per Knotenlosverbinder ein selbstgemachtes Stahlvorfach dran. Am Ende dann ein Snap für den Köder.
Aber es geht auch so, wie du beschrieben hast.



DenizJP schrieb:


> Knoten weil Karabiner und Wirbel so gut halten?


*? *
Die werden doch auch angeknotet ?
Manchmal stellst du seltsame Fragen.


----------



## DenizJP (8. Januar 2021)

nee hast mich falsch verstanden ^^ würde ja ein Foto posten aber das wird ja von den Admins gelöscht..


der Typ hatte ein Karabiner ans Fluo-Vorfach geknotet und in den Karabiner dann ein fertiges Titan/Stahl-Vorfach eingehängt. Also Karabiner zu Wirbel vom Stahlvorfach.


----------



## hanzz (8. Januar 2021)

Ja geht auch so. Ich persönlich mag es so nicht. 
Hab auch keine Wirbel am Stahlvorfach.
Ich mach es so. Nur lass ich halt mein FC an der geflochtenen Hauptschnur





__





						Google-Ergebnis für https://www.simfisch.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/no-knot4.jpg
					





					images.app.goo.gl


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Januar 2021)

Reicht da nicht einfach ein längeres Strahlvorfach direkt ans Geflecht mit Karabiner, no Knot oder sonstigen dazwischen???


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Januar 2021)

@Tricast :
Es wäre sehr nett von dir wenn du nur die Beiträge die dir gefallen liken würdest und nicht einfach alle Beiträge von oben runter...
Man kann so deine Meinung echt schlecht einschätzen weil du einfach immer alles likest...
Wäre dir dafür sehr dankbar um deine Meinung einschätzen zu dürfen... Hast du damit andere Absichten dann verschone mich bitte, ist nur nett gemeint...


----------



## hanzz (8. Januar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Reicht da nicht einfach ein längeres Strahlvorfach direkt ans Geflecht mit Karabiner, no Knot oder sonstigen dazwischen???


jo. Eigentlich schon, ich lass das FC aus Bequemlichkeit dran.
Muss ich nix abschneiden und anschliessend neu binden. Dafür gehe ich zu selten auf Hecht.
Würde ich mit einer Rute ausschließlich auf Hecht gehen, hätte ich auch an der Geflochtenen direkt per noknot das Stahl.


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. Januar 2021)

Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auch eine Frage: Wenn ich mit Einzel-Öhrhaken am Köfi auf Raubfisch angeln will, wie befestige ich das Stahlvorfach am Haken? 
Ganz normal anbinden, oder durchs Öhr fädeln und dann verkrimpen?


----------



## JottU (8. Januar 2021)

Ich fädel und krimpe.


----------



## jkc (8. Januar 2021)

Moin, es kommt auch etwas auf´s Vorfachmaterial an, manche lassen sich gut knoten, manche nicht. No-Knot, evtl. + Schnrumpfschlauch zur Fixierung wäre auch noch eine Option, trägt aber etwas auf. Zum Aalangeln nutze ich auch Klemmhülsen, da ich die Köfis da gerne mit der Nadel aufziehe und deswegen eine möglichst schlanke Verbindung bevorzuge.

Grüße JK


----------



## zokker (8. Januar 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, es kommt auch etwas auf´s Vorfachmaterial an, manche lassen sich gut knoten, manche nicht. No-Knot, evtl. + Schnrumpfschlauch zur Fixierung wäre auch noch eine Option, trägt aber etwas auf. Zum Aalangeln nutze ich auch Klemmhülsen, da ich die Köfis da gerne mit der Nadel aufziehe und deswegen eine möglichst schlanke Verbindung bevorzuge.
> 
> Grüße JK



Man man ... macht ihr einen Aufriss. 
Ich benutze nur Plätchenhaken und binde die mir mit 35er selbst. Pro Haken dauert das so 10 bis 15 Sekunden aber mit Schlaufe zum einhängen.


----------



## jkc (8. Januar 2021)

Ja, ist halt nix fürn Beifang-Hecht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Januar 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Man man ... macht ihr einen Aufriss.
> Ich benutze nur Plätchenhaken und binde die mir mit 35er selbst. Pro Haken dauert das so 10 bis 15 Sekunden aber mit Schlaufe zum einhängen.



Ich mach's seit Jahren quasi gleich, nur halt mit Öhrhaken. Mit Plättchenhaken steh ich leider auf Kriegsfuss....nicht wegen derer Qualität, ich hasse nur das Binden jener. 


Stahl wird ansonsten nur noch gezwizzelt und ab dafür. Einfacher gehts nicht und spart Crimpzange und Hülsen.


----------



## Das Urgetier (12. Januar 2021)

Ziemlich blöde Frage, aber:

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine kurze Zusammenfassung bzw. Stellungnahme, was mit dem Anglerboard "passiert" ist? Thomas und Konsorten weg, neues Design etc.

Vor einer gefühlten Ewigkeit war ich schon mal hier, da war irgendwie noch alles anders. Was ist hier "vorgefallen"? Man ist ja neugierig.


----------



## Mikesch (12. Januar 2021)

Guggst du hier:

klick


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Januar 2021)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage zum binden von Öhrhaken: Es gibt sie ja mit gradem und nach hinten abgewinkeltem Öhr, von welcher Seite muß die Schnur durchgefädelt werden?


----------



## jkc (13. Januar 2021)

Moin, m.M. nach von oben, also von dort wo auch die Hakenspitze sitzt, dass trifft aber doch nur zu wenn der Knoten auf dem Hakenschenkel sitzt, sitzt der Knoten auf dem Vorfach ist es doch egal.

Grüße JK


----------



## rippi (13. Januar 2021)

Wie viele Fische habt ihr 2020 auf Kunstköder mit und auf Kunstköder ohne Augen gefangen und zu welcher Jahreszeit. (Schickt mir das gerne als Tabelle per PN)


----------



## DenizJP (13. Januar 2021)

Wie lang sollte ein Zander Fluovorfach eurer Meinung nach mindestens sein bzw. was wäre denkt ihr die kürzeste denkbare Länge?

Hintergrund: will mir paar Fertig-FC-Vorfächer klemmen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (13. Januar 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Wie viele Fische habt ihr 2020 auf Kunstköder mit und auf Kunstköder ohne Augen gefangen und zu welcher Jahreszeit. (Schickt mir das gerne als Tabelle per PN)


Zählen auch einäugige Wobbler und wenn ja, wo soll ich sie mitzählen? Beii denen mit ohne Augen?


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Januar 2021)

Klemmen? FC in Zanderstärke würde ich ganz normal knoten.


----------



## rippi (13. Januar 2021)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Zählen auch einäugige Wobbler und wenn ja, wo soll ich sie mitzählen? Beii denen mit ohne Augen?



Füge gerne eine kleine Notiz ein. Mit einem Auge würde ich als Augen zählen, Dumbbells ebenso.


----------



## DenizJP (13. Januar 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Klemmen? FC in Zanderstärke würde ich ganz normal knoten.



ja aber als Notlösung wenn ich um Mitternacht bei ordentlich Wind und kalten Fingern das Vorfach neu machen muss ^^


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Januar 2021)

Dann einfach genügend Vorrat zu Hause vorbereiten und in einer Vorfachmappe mitnehmen.

Wenn da z. B. 30 Stück vorbereitest, dürfte das ne Weile reichen. Und Vorfachmappen mit Klarsichtbeuteln drin gibt es sehr günstig.

Ich persönlich hasse Basteln am Wasser (vor allem bei Sauwetter) und habe darum angelart-unabhängig immer genügend vorgebaute und zuggetestete Vorfächer dabei.

Ich baue / knote meine Vorfächer und Systeme für alle Angelarten grundsätzlich vorab selbst in ausreichender Anzahl - zu Fertigware habe ich keinerlei Vertrauen, da sind mir zu viele Gurken dabei. Auch bei bekannten Marken, das muss gar nix heißen.


----------



## DenizJP (13. Januar 2021)

also auch mit Klemmhülsen dann?


----------



## magi (13. Januar 2021)

Ich glaube der Trend, den zumindst ich hier rauslese, geht völlig zu recht klar in Richtung Fluovorfach anknoten - also OHNE Klemhülsen. Tu dir das nicht an ein < 0,7 mm Mono oder FC- Vorfach zu quetschen. Das ist sonst der nächste potentiell abgerissene Fisch bzw. eine Schwachstelle in deiner Montage!


----------



## hanzz (13. Januar 2021)

noKnot?


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> also auch mit Klemmhülsen dann?



Nee, dieses nur bei 7x7-Stahlvorfächern, 1x7-Stahl ab 40 lbs aufwärts und Waller-Hardmono-Spinnvorfächern ab 1,2 mm.

Alles andere (normale Aal- oder Carpfloat-Vorfächer etc.) aus Mono-Material wird ganz normal geknotet.

Bei zandertauglichen = recht dünnen FC-Stärken für den Ansitz sind Quetschungen eine zusätzliche Schwachstelle. Gleiches gilt auch für potenziell etwas dickere Spinnvorfächer -man angelt ja auch beim Spinnen nicht mit 0,90er-FC auf Zander.

*Zitat -->>> noKnot? <<--*

Bringt ihm nix - er will Zander-Vorfächer aus FC bauen und dann am Wasser in einen Wirbel einhängen bzw. an einem solchen befestigen (wie ich das aus einem seiner anderen Posts herausgelesen habe).

Geht also momentan offenbar nicht um die Verbindung zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach, sondern um die vorfach-interne Konstruktion.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Wie lang sollte ein Zander Fluovorfach eurer Meinung nach mindestens sein bzw. was wäre denkt ihr die kürzeste denkbare Länge?
> 
> Hintergrund: will mir paar Fertig-FC-Vorfächer klemmen.


Ich faulenze und jige mit nur etwa 30cm Vorfach und das schon die ganze Zeit...Mach mal selber ein Test am Wasser mit 150cm und 30cm... Du wirst die Rückmeldung in der Rute besser fühlen und somit bessere Kontrolle über dein Gufi haben... Mach das ohne auf die Schnur zu gucken und vergleiche es mal... Manchmal gibt es Bisse wo man kaum was merkt, da biste auch im Vorteil aber hauptsächlich wg. Köderkontrolle....
Solltest du nichts merken dann ist deine Rute taub und wird Zeit für ne neue ...

Ist am Wasser schnell gebunden...Am Ende von Geflecht habe ich ein ganz kleines einfaches Tönchenwirbel, da einmal durch und Knoten sowie am Einhänger... So erspare ich mir die Geflecht/ FC Verbindung bei Wind und Wetter, nervte mich auch immer...Einziges Manko ist wenn du den Wirbel in die Ringe ziehst, aber das passiert dir nur anfangs wenn du am pennen bist... Als Hilfe bei wobbeln oder einleiern kannst du dir ein ganz einfachen Schnurstopper aus Faden auf dein Geflecht binden, wenn der durch die Ringe tockt weiß du das dein Köder gleich ankommt, nur als Hilfe falls notwendig...


----------



## DenizJP (14. Januar 2021)

@Drillsucht69 

Oh krass - muss ich mal testen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Januar 2021)

Ich habe den Beitrag noch ergänzt, nur falls du schon vorher gelesen hast..


----------



## DenizJP (14. Januar 2021)

Find das aber echt schon interessant 

sonst heißt es oft 1-2m FC Vorfach damit der Zander jaaa nix bemerkt ^^


----------



## rippi (14. Januar 2021)

Und was ist mit Augen?!


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Find das aber echt schon interessant
> 
> sonst heißt es oft 1-2m FC Vorfach damit der Zander jaaa nix bemerkt ^





DenizJP schrieb:


> Das FC Vorfach ist ja nichts dazu da ,dass der Zander nichts bemerkt , sondern das die empfindliche geflochtene Hauptschnur geschützt wird. Schon bei leicht trüben


Wasser ,ist es den Zandern völlig Latte,ob da ein FC Vorfach dran hängt oder nicht.


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. Januar 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Augen?!


Fielmann.


----------



## Blueser (14. Januar 2021)

Was für Knoten nehmt ihr bei 0,4-06er FC, um zum Beispiel einen Wirbel anzubinden?


----------



## rippi (14. Januar 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Fielmann.


Schlagfertig mein Lieber, aber eine schlecht positionierte Pointe, heißt es doch "Brille?! Fielmann!" und nicht "Augen?! Fielmann!"


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. Januar 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Schlagfertig mein Lieber, aber eine schlecht positionierte Pointe, heißt es doch "Brille?! Fielmann!" und nicht "Augen?! Fielmann!"


Ich kann deinen Beitrag schlecht lesen,ich glaube,ich muss mal zu Fielmann ,meine Augen überprüfen lassen und dann gibt es wohl
eine Brille.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Find das aber echt schon interessant
> 
> sonst heißt es oft 1-2m FC Vorfach damit der Zander jaaa nix bemerkt ^^


Das FC soll das Geflecht schützen an scharfkantigen Stellen beim angeln.  Da ist das Geflecht schneller durch als FC...
Nichtsdestotrotz male ich mein Geflecht mit schwarzen Eding die ersten 10m einfach fürs bessere Gefühl... Fange aber auch ohne anzumalen gleich, mach’s aber trotzdem...

Andere sagen auch: das FC ist auch zum abfedern gedacht weil Geflecht keine Dehnung hat... 
Bei mir klappt es mit 30cm alles gut... Ich sehe die meisten Vorteile für mich so:
1. Bessere Rückmeldung bei Faulenzen etc.
2. Schnelleres erneuern bei Wind, Wetter und Nacht mit den kleinen Wirbel davor...(selbst da kannste knappen Meter vorhängen)...


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2021)

FC soll in erster Linie den Umsatz der Verkäufer hebern. Eine klare Mono tut den absolut gleichen Dienst - nur eben viel billiger.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Januar 2021)

Ich Angel selber auch mit 0,32 er Mono... FC nur erwähnt weil gerade Thema war...


----------



## Fattony (15. Januar 2021)

Gehört ein Floatanzug eigentlich ab und imprägniert?


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Januar 2021)

Fattony schrieb:


> Gehört ein Floatanzug eigentlich ab und imprägniert?



Du wirst Dich länger an seiner Dichtigkeit erfreuen wenn Du es tust. Also wenn ich meinen Angelurlaub beendet habe, wird das Dingen abgeschrubbt, und
dann getrocknet. Danach gehe ich einmal mit der Imprägnier-Dose drüber und packe den nach erneuten trocknen weg.


----------



## DenizJP (15. Januar 2021)

@Drillsucht69 

also könnte ich mir folgende 30 cm Vorfächer ja vorbereiten:

Einhänger > 30cm Mono oder FC > Karabiner + Köder  ?

ein Schlaufenknoten ginge ansosten ja auch an das Tönchenwirbel?


----------



## jkc (15. Januar 2021)

Kein Plan was Du mit Einhänger meinst, aber grundsätzlich geht's so wobei ich die 30cm nicht so genau nehmen würde, es darf auch gerne 40 oder 50cm sein...und ich persönlich würde eben gleich Stahl nehmen, insbesondere beim Gummifisch mit nur einem Jighaken hat das doch gar keinen Nachteil... wobei doch, es kann vorkommen dass es nach einem Drill getauscht werden muss, aber sonst?


----------



## DenizJP (15. Januar 2021)

Ich merke dieses "FC, klares Mono = der Fisch sieht und merkt nix" sitzt noch tief in mir drin ^^

ich mein ich hab tatsächlich nen Dutzend Zander schon auf Stahl oder Titan gefangen aber halt in Bereichen wo das Wrasser eher wie Schlick aussah als wie Wasser


----------



## jkc (15. Januar 2021)

Probier es dort wo es klar ist, ich denke du wirst keinen Fisch weniger fangen.


----------



## Fattony (15. Januar 2021)

Ist die was wert?
Made in Thailand. 

Angelset um €35 gekauft.


----------



## jkc (15. Januar 2021)

Keine große Summe, die etwas höherwertige Emblem xt wurde ja wieder aufgelegt und ist aktuell für etwa 90€ zu haben, die originale lilafarbene xt wird meist so für um 50€ gebraucht angeboten, aber das sind im Prinzip schon Liebhaberpreise.
Ich denke wenn Du dafür was zwischen 30 und 50€ bekommst war's ein gutes Geschäft Deiner Seits.


----------



## DenizJP (15. Januar 2021)

Jetzt mal ne Frage die diesem Thread definitiv gerecht wird:

warum schlägt man nem Waller kurz nach dem Drill nochmal auf den Kopf? 

ich vermute mal um zu prüfen ob er nochmal Fluchtversuche startet?


----------



## Fattony (15. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne Frage die diesem Thread definitiv gerecht wird:
> 
> warum schlägt man nem Waller kurz nach dem Drill nochmal auf den Kopf?
> 
> ich vermute mal um zu prüfen ob er nochmal Fluchtversuche startet?


so hätt ichs auch gelernt


----------



## jkc (15. Januar 2021)

Jo, wobei beherzt antippen reicht, meist löst man damit nochmal eine Flucht aus, so ist man dann beim ansetzen des Wallergriffs etwas sicherer davor sich einen frei liegenden Haken einzufangen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Januar 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> wobei doch, es kann vorkommen dass es nach einem Drill getauscht werden muss, aber sonst?



Genau. Einfach ganz normales, gutes und brüniertes 1x7 nehmen (z. B. von AFW oder Drennan Pike Wire) und sauber twizzeln. Dann nach Austausch die Kleinteile (Wirbel, Snap) recyceln - so bleibt nur der eigentliche Draht als Abfall.

Und bei 1x7 auf größeren Kaufspulen (15 oder 20 m) ist das finanziell wirklich sehr verkraftbar.

Stahl-Scheuchangst ist IMO reine Kopfsache - ich spinnfische aus Überzeugung (= null Bock auf verangelte Hechte) schon immer nur mit Stahl (Ausnahmen: auf Forelle/Döbel im Definitiv-Hechtfrei-Wasser sowie auf Waller mit Fett-Hardmono ab 1,2 mm aufwärts) und hatte/habe damit keinerlei Fangprobleme.

Was soll denn da vor allem nachts scheuchen? Da ist es im Wasser dunkel bis stockfinster.

Zudem: Beim Spinnruten-Einsatz hat ein Zander vor allem im Fließgewässer keinerlei Zeit zum ewigen Rumlutschen oder -glotzen. Der will die Beute (= den Köder) erwischen, weil sie sonst weg ist. Da zieht der sich nicht erst mal ne halbe Stunde lang rein, was da vor dem Köder hängt.

Und sollte der da evtl. doch was sehen, kann er es mit seinem Mini-Blumenkohl-Hirn ohnehin nicht zuordnen. Letzteres kennt (nicht denkt !!!!!!!!!) nur instinktiv "fresse oder verhungere".


----------



## DenizJP (17. Januar 2021)

Neue Frage - hab hier ne Spule mit 0,35mm STROFT LS Mono drauf.

Im Laden eine neue Packung öffnen und per Maschine bespulen lassen. Also keine Schaufensterware...

bei mir lagert die Spule in der Okuma Rollenbox ohne Licht.. nichtsdestotrotz brauch ich das Teil nur anfassen und die Schnur springt stark.

bespult wurde Mitte letzten Jahres


A) zu viel Schnur drauf?
B) was kann man hier machen um das nachträglich zu verringern am besten? ne Lösung die man auch in den eigenen 4 Wänden umsetzen kann idealerweise?

oder ans Wasser uns einmal richtig Schnur abziehen lassen?


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2021)

Stroft, besonders in den stärkeren Durchmessern, ist eben ein furchtbarer Draht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Im Laden eine neue Packung öffnen und per Maschine bespulen lassen. Also keine Schaufensterware...



Das ist bereits das potenzielle Problem (auch aufgrund evtl. zu großer Hitzeentwicklung - je nach Kompetenz des Aufspulers, da hab ich schon die buchstäblich heißesten Sachen gesehen).

Bessere Methode (fürs nächste Mal):

Idealerweise kräftig wässern (ca. 24 Std.), dann selbst mittels Zug durch einen nassen (!!!) Lappen bespulen (= mit der Rollen-Eigenwicklung) und vor dem Einsatz noch ein paar Tage auf der Spule ruhen lassen.

Beim Aufspulen auf die richtige Ablaufrichtung von der Kaufspule achten (= gegen den Uhrzeigersinn).

Aber leider ist nun die Schnur schon auf der Spule...

Zudem hast Du Dir mit der LS die drahtigste Stroft geholt, die es gibt. Trockenes Maschinen-Aufspulen führt da vor allem in dickeren Durchmessern fast zwangsläufig zum abgebildeten Ergebnis.

Die heißt mit Absicht *LS = Low Stretch* und ist primär zum Mono-Spinnfischen mit möglichst direkter Rückmeldung gedacht (statt FC als Hauptschnur) - zum Ansitzen würde ich mir die nicht antun.

Ist vor allem in starken Durchmessern noch deutlich drahtiger als die ABR.


----------



## DenizJP (17. Januar 2021)

Ok

danke dann kommt sie runter


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Januar 2021)

Du könntest versuchen, die Schnur mit der Main-Strömung komplett ablaufen zu lassen (ggf. ein Stück gegen die Strömung laufen, damit das schneller geht) und sie dann durch einen nassen Lappen stramm wieder draufzudrehen.

Dann die Spule mit der nassen Schnur wie beschrieben ein paar Tage ruhen lassen. Könnte das Problem zumindest etwas verringern.

Beim Ablaufen-Lassen halt möglichst eine hängerarme Stecke suchen, um Verlusten vorzubeugen.

Alternativ geht das auch ganz gut auf einer großen nassen Wiese. Die allerdings bei den aktuellen Temperaturen nur schwierig zu finden sein dürfte.


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2021)

Brauch sie einfach als Vorfach-, oder Vorschnur auf, dann ist sie nicht verschwendet.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Januar 2021)

Oder so. Wegwerfen würde ich die auch aufgrund des hohen Stroft-Preises auf gar keinen Fall, ist ja nagelneu.

Das ist ja auch keine schlechte Schnur - sie ist aufgrund ihres speziellen Tuning-Schwerpunkts nur nicht unbedingt als Hauptschnur für Universalzwecke (insbesondere normaler Ansitz) geeignet.

Ist halt in erster Linie speziell für Spinnfischer gedacht, die beim Mono-Einsatz möglichst wenig Dehnung und möglichst viel Rückmeldung wollen (auch z. B. beim Einsatz auf Baitcastern, bei dem diverse Nutzer eine steifere Schnur bevorzugen).


----------



## Rannebert (17. Januar 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Genau. Einfach ganz normales, gutes und brüniertes 1x7 nehmen (z. B. von AFW oder Drennan Pike Wire) und sauber twizzeln. Dann nach Austausch die Kleinteile (Wirbel, Snap) recyceln - so bleibt nur der eigentliche Draht als Abfall.
> 
> Und bei 1x7 auf größeren Kaufspulen (15 oder 20 m) ist das finanziell wirklich sehr verkraftbar.



AFW ist finanziell wirklich sehr gut verkraftbar, damit bau ich meine Vorfächer auch ständig. Ich habe ein paar Rollen davon liegen, damit werde ich wohl noch ein paar Jahre auskommen. Da sind allerdings noch ein paar Meter mehr drauf.
Bei Amazon mal nach 'American Fishing Wire Surfstrand bare 1x7' suchen, es gibt 'Großspulen' für verhältnismässig kleines Geld. Allerdings ist inzwischen der Versand mit fast 10€ doch ganz schön in die Höhe geschossen, da die Rollen direkt aus den USA kommen.
Aber auch dann ist man zB mit 600 Feet (183m) immer noch nur bei um die 40 Euro, da kann man einiges an Vorfächern draus basteln.


----------



## DenizJP (17. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Brauch sie einfach als Vorfach-, oder Vorschnur auf, dann ist sie nicht verschwendet.


Als Schlagschnur für das Grundangeln evtl


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Januar 2021)

Rannebert schrieb:


> AFW ist finanziell wirklich sehr gut verkraftbar, damit bau ich meine Vorfächer auch ständig. Ich habe ein paar Rollen davon liegen, damit werde ich wohl noch ein paar Jahre auskommen. Da sind allerdings noch ein paar Meter mehr drauf.
> Bei Amazon mal nach 'American Fishing Wire Surfstrand bare 1x7' suchen, es gibt 'Großspulen' für verhältnismässig kleines Geld. Allerdings ist inzwischen der Versand mit fast 10€ doch ganz schön in die Höhe geschossen, da die Rollen direkt aus den USA kommen.
> Aber auch dann ist man zB mit 600 Feet (183m) immer noch nur bei um die 40 Euro, da kann man einiges an Vorfächern draus basteln.


Vor allem sind die AFW-Produkte einfach extrem verlässlich.

Ich verwende da von 1x7 normal bis 7x7 ummantelt schon lange alle möglichen Versionen und hatte damit auch bei Hardcore-Schwer-Einsatz noch nie ein einziges Problem.


----------



## DenizJP (18. Januar 2021)

Mal ne Frage zum Angeln mit gefrorenen KöFis..

will mir heute ne Packung Stinte besorgen und mal seit langem einfach gechillt Ansitz probieren.


Hab hierfür Baithaken der Größe 1/0 bis hoch zu 5/0.. die Stinte sind so ca. 5-9cm lang und eben gefroren. Am Wasser teilweise auftauen lassen und dann per Ködernalde auffädeln? 

Oder komplett gefroren Maul bzw Schwanzwurzel anködern?



will es einfach mal probieren und schauen was passiert..


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte mal gefrorene Stinte(as dem Tierfutterhandel). Aufgetaut sind die so weich, dass man sie gar nicht anködern und auswerfen kann.
Leicht angetaut ging es noch leidlich aber spätestens beim Einholen waren die Dinger wieder ab vom Haken.

Seitdem nehme ich nur noch Weißfische und Barsche gefroren. Da kann man sich im Sommer nen schönen Vorrat anlegen.


----------



## DenizJP (18. Januar 2021)

Hehe ja wenn man das voraussehend im letzten Sommer gemacht hat xD

wie du erraten kannst war das bei mir net der Fall 
daher versuch ich zumindest bis März noch Alternativlösungen auszuprobieren.


wenn natürlich jemand sagt "Ne keine Stinte XYZ das man auch normal kaufen kann geht auch!" - dann nur her mit den Infos ^^


----------



## Allround-Angler (18. Januar 2021)

1.Mit der Ködernadel auffädeln

2. Durch harte Teile am Schädel anködern

3. Ein Stück Mullbinde, Nylonstrumpf oder breites Gummi um den Bauch, daran den Haken festmachen, evtl. mit Haarmethode

4. Mit Baitband umwickeln, oder mit Zwirn



Wenn Du Kunststoffe bzw. Gummi verwendest, darauf achten, dass der Fisch das nicht fressen kann.

Sollte stabil montiert sein.


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. Januar 2021)

Ich habe meine Monoschnüre von der Spule bisher immer aus einem Eimer mit Wasser auf die Rolle gespult...

Hat immer gut funktioniert, auch mit stärkeren Durchmessern, ohne daß mir die Schnur von der Rolle gesprungen wäre! 
Im Fall von Deniz: Würde es etwas bringen, wenn er diese Schnur wieder auf eine Kunststoffspule wickelt und diese aus einem Eimer heißen oder warmen Wassers wieder auf die Rolle spult?


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Januar 2021)

Super harte Hochleistungs-Mono wie die Stroft LS freut sich ungemein, wenn man sie mehrfach mit Extra-Drall umspult. Schon allein das kann die Schnur ruinieren und da ganz miese "Verdrallungsknicke" reinproduzieren (vor allem in Verbindung mit dem dann zusätzlich "überkurbelten" Memory-Effekt). Insbesondere, wenn das Umspulen dann auch trocken erfolgt.

Wenn man sie dann noch in heißes Wasser wirft, ist sie vollends hinüber - das killt den "harten" Tuning-Schwerpunkt zuverlässig und schwächt damit die ganze Leine zusätzlich. Hitze auch in Wasser-Form ist einfach ein No-Go.

Das Einzige, was da wirklich helfen kann, ist die nasse Schnur auf voller Länge ohne Gewicht am Ende frei ablaufen zu lassen und dann durch einen nassen Lappen unter Zug wieder draufzukurbeln. Und dann zu Hause die Spule ruhen zu lassen (mindestens drei Tage bei so einer steifen Leine).

So bekommt die Schnur genug Feuchte, und der Drall geht größtenteils raus (das Schnurende kann sich frei drehen). Wohlgemerkt potenziell nur größtenteils:

Bei Trocken-Aufspul und längerer Lagerung kann es durchaus sein, dass der Prozess mehrfach wiederholt werden muss, um den Drall bzw. das Memory einigermaßen vernünftig zu beseitigen.

Wie oft, kann man nicht sagen - das kommt auf den Real-Zustand der Spulenfüllung an.

Rein theoretisch (!!!!!) am besten wäre, zuvor die ganze Spule mindestens einen Tag lang in Wasser einzulegen, damit sich die Schnur richtig vollsaugen kann. Dann kann allerdings Wasser in die Bremsscheiben-Konstruktion eindringen. Sollte man daher besser unterlassen.

Das Problem hat einfach schon von vorn herein mit der (Hartleinen-) Schnurwahl und dem maschinellen Trocken-Aufspulen begonnen. Letzteres mögen vor allem so Supersteif-Leinen generell überhaupt nicht.

Die LS ist wie gesagt gezielt für bestimmte Zwecke gedacht und bedingt aufgrund ihrer speziellen Charakteristik eben einen entsprechenden Umgang, damit die keine Probleme macht. Das ist einfach keine Universalschnur.

Kann man aber identisch auf alle harten und dehnungsarmen Monos übertragen - die sind von der Charakteristik her ähnlich. Wobei die LS diesbezüglich die aktuell krasseste mir bekannte Mono ist: Drahtiger geht's IMO nicht mehr (jedenfalls wäre mir da aktuell nix bekannt).


----------



## Sir. Toby (18. Januar 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Drahtiger geht's IMO nicht mehr (jedenfalls wäre mir da aktuell nix bekannt).


Die Stroft LS kenne ich leider nicht.

Aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, das es noch drahtiger geht, als bei der hier.








						Berkley Trilene Sensithin Ultra + 0,28mm 12,7kg 300m Monofile Schnur, 8,97 €
					

Die neue Berkley Trilene Sensithin+! Eine monofile Schnur mit unglaublich hoher Tragkraft!




					www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de
				




Das ist mit Abstand die dehnungsärmste Mono die ich kenne! Und dazu noch drahtig wie verrückt!

Aber (fast) jede Schnur hat ihren Verwendungszweck. Als Hauptschnur möchte ich die im Leben nicht fischen.
Dennoch habe ich mir eine Spule in 0,40 extra gekauft um daraus meine Reißleinen beim Wallerfischen zu binden.

Für diesen Zweck ist die einf perfekt!


----------



## Andal (18. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hehe ja wenn man das voraussehend im letzten Sommer gemacht hat xD
> 
> wie du erraten kannst war das bei mir net der Fall
> daher versuch ich zumindest bis März noch Alternativlösungen auszuprobieren.
> ...


Wenn du es nicht probierst, wirst du nie wissen!

Ich würde sie so weit antauen lassen, dass man sie per Nadel anködern kann und dann ab dafür. Schlimmer, als das Repertoire der Mireille Matthieu kann es für dich nicht kommen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn du es nicht probierst, wirst du nie wissen!
> 
> Ich würde sie so weit antauen lassen, dass man sie per Nadel anködern kann und dann ab dafür. Schlimmer, als das Repertoire der Mireille Matthieu kann es für dich nicht kommen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Januar 2021)

@DenizJP 
Oder zu Hause kurz antauen lassen, aufziehen und mit Vorfach wieder in die Truhe legen.
Dann kann man zumindest am Wasser den ersten Wurf auch mal Gas geben, und der Köder bleibt beim
Ansitzangeln ja eh meist länger am ausgesuchten Platz liegen, gerade im Winter. Aufgezogene Ersatzköfis
je nach Außentemperatur schön frostig weg legen oder in einer kleinen Kühltasche mitnehmen.


----------



## DenizJP (19. Januar 2021)

Meine Herren!

Ich habe so wie Andal es beschreibt der Akropolis adieu gesagt   

von 19-23 Uhr ging weder auf Tauwurm noch auf Stint etwas...
hab dann die Sachen gepackt und bin anschließend mit der Spinnrute nochmal an ne anderen Fluss raus. Ebenfalls abgeschneidert..

Ich kam, sah nix, und schneiderte!



aber naja es kann nur besser werden wenn die Temperaturen gegen Ende Januar evtl. noch weitersteigen.


----------



## DenizJP (20. Januar 2021)

Schnurfrage ^^

aufgrund von Verlust ist meine geflochtene Storft schon etwas dünner geworden auf der Spule bzw. weniger..
sowas geht ja dann auch mit verringerter Wurfweite einher.

aber die Schnur ist nach wie vor gut. tut ihr dann komplett abspulen und unterfüttern?

Oder einfach an das Ende der aktuellen Schnur eine neue ranknoten und dann aufspulen? <-- vermutlich das?


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Januar 2021)

Also ich wähle letzteres. Noch mehr Knoten möchte ich nicht auf der Spule haben.


----------



## Vanner (20. Januar 2021)

Unterfüttern ist eine mögliche Variante. Ob es sich lohnt hängt auch davon ab, wie viel Schnur du noch drauf hast. Unter 80m sehe ich es nicht als lohnend an, da würde ich neue Schnur drauf machen und die Alte anderweitig verwenden..


----------



## hanzz (20. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Schnurfrage ^^
> 
> aufgrund von Verlust ist meine geflochtene Storft schon etwas dünner geworden auf der Spule bzw. weniger..
> sowas geht ja dann auch mit verringerter Wurfweite einher.
> ...


ich kauf mir neue Schnur und der alte Rest kommt an die Seite. Kann man für irgendwas schon gebrauchen. Binde mir damit z.B. Haar Pellet oder Käse Rigs für Barben.


----------



## hanzz (20. Januar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Binde mir damit z.B. Haar Pellet oder Käse Rigs für Barben.


Hab sogar noch n Bild gefunden


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Januar 2021)

Ich unterfütter auch...
Das passiert aber auch schon bevor zu wenig drauf ist... Meistens ist die Schnur zu sehr abgenutzt oder auch beschädigt... Dabei drehe ich die Schnur um und Angel dann mit dem anderen Ende, so habe ich theoretisch zweimal neue Schnur...
Dabei lasse ich beim Kauf schon etwa 30-50m mehr draufmachen als notwendig und erspare mir dadurch eine zweite neue komplette Schnurfüllung...


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Januar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich unterfütter auch...
> Das passiert aber auch schon bevor zu wenig drauf ist... Meistens ist die Schnur zu sehr abgenutzt oder auch beschädigt... Dabei drehe ich die Schnur um und Angel dann mit dem anderen Ende, so habe ich theoretisch zweimal neue Schnur...
> Dabei lasse ich beim Kauf schon etwa 30-50m mehr draufmachen als notwendig und erspare mir dadurch eine zweite neue komplette Schnurfüllung...


Das ist natürlich richtig und ebenfalls ein guter Tipp. Nur wenn von der gewünschten Geflochtenen nicht mehr genug drauf ist, wie Deniz ja geschrieben hat, hilft es halt nicht.


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2021)

Das mache ich immer davon abhängig, wie viel noch auf der Spule ist. Reicht es mir, wird gewendet und unterfüttert. Da ich mich bei Schnur aller Art eher lieber großzügig bedenke und nicht von Haus aus nur Minimalmengen spule, ist das meistens der Fall.

Eine 12er Fireline (270 m) habe ich so tatsächlich gute 10 Jahre und auf 4 Enden gefischt, bis sie dann wirklich verbraucht war. Und nein, ich bin keine "Schwabe". Aber mich reut es, noch gut brauchbare Dinge fortzuwerfen!


----------



## DenizJP (21. Januar 2021)

Danke Leute ^^

mal ne Frage - da ein Conger oder?


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Januar 2021)

Yo, Conger! Kein Neuseeland-Langflossenaal oder so...


----------



## DenizJP (3. Februar 2021)

Nabend in die Runde.

immer wieder les ich "Bremskraft auf 4 Kilo stellen etc."

wie genau bemisst ihr einfach wieviel ihr da habt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2021)

Feeder-/Zugwaage, wenn du es so genau machen willst.


----------



## Gert-Show (3. Februar 2021)

Erfahrungssache...


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2021)

Gibt auch exclusive Bremskraftwaagen - für teuer Geld. Vorteil: die haben auch eine Rückschlagsicherung, sollte die Schnur während der Messung mal reissen. Eine normale Federwaage macht das nicht oft mit.


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. Februar 2021)

Schmeckt der Conger denn wie Aal?


----------



## thanatos (4. Februar 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Schmeckt der Conger denn wie Aal?


wenn ich dem älteren Herren der vor ca 30 Jahren mehrere Conger als Beifang hatte
( hat mir Bilder gezeigt ) glauben darf ( was bei uns Anglern ja nicht immer garantiert ist )
" hau dir deinen alten Lederstiefel in die Pfanne , der schmeckt u.U .besser .


----------



## zokker (4. Februar 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Schmeckt der Conger denn wie Aal?


Ich hab schon Conger gegessen, geräuchert. Hat mit Aal nix zu tun, schmeckt auch nicht so. Kann man aber essen, macht satt.


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2021)

Ganz wagemutige Südfranzosen sollen sich wohl Conger in die Bouillabaisse geben. Sicher Fans, oder beinharte Zeitgenossen. Angeblich hat Conger enorm viele Gräten.


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Februar 2021)

Habe früher mal Congerteile in Unterarmdicke gegessen, hat mir persönlich ganz lecker geschmeckt! 
Waren auch nicht übermäßig viel Gräten drin... Hat, wie Zokker (Mathias) schon schrieb, nix mit dem Geschmack vom Süßwasseraal zu tun! 

Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber vielleicht hat das Fleisch vom Conger weniger Fettanteil? 

Denke, der Geschmack und die Anzahl der Gräten ist abhängig von der Größe des Fisches und des Teils, den man sich zubereitet! 

Vielleicht kann Congerslayer etwas dazu sagen?


----------



## zokker (4. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte ein Stück ganz ohne Gräten. Der Conger hat nur im Schwanz Gräten.


----------



## yukonjack (4. Februar 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein Stück ganz ohne Gräten*. Der Conger *hat nur im Schwanz Gräten.


Ist der nicht früher unter dem Namen Meeraal oder Seeaal verkauft worden ? Oder sind das wieder andere Fische ?


----------



## Mikesch (5. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> ...
> Denke, der Geschmack und *die Anzahl der Gräten ist abhängig von der Größe des Fisches* und des Teils, den man sich zubereitet!
> ...


Ich würde eher sagen, dass die Grätenanzahl gleich bleibt, egal o der Fisch 10 od. 100 cm lang ist. Die Anzahl der Gräten ist artabhängig!


----------



## Mikesch (5. Februar 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ist der nicht früher unter dem Namen Meeraal oder *Seeaal *verkauft worden ? Oder sind das wieder andere Fische ?


Ist der Handelsname für Dornhai.


----------



## Bilch (5. Februar 2021)

mikesch schrieb:


> Ist der Handelsname für Dornhai.


Vielleicht; in Wikipedia steht jedoch: "Der *Meeraal* (_Conger conger_) oder auch *Seeaal *genannt ist eine Art aus der Gattung Conger der Familie der Congridae. Mit einer maximalen Länge von bis zu 3 m gehört der Meeraal zu den größten Aalen der Welt"

In der Adria wird der Conger gezielt beangelt. Zubereitet wird er in Brudet (eine Art Fischeintopf) oder auch (auf Scheiben geschnitten) gegrillt bzw. gebraten.


----------



## zokker (5. Februar 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ist der nicht früher unter dem Namen Meeraal oder Seeaal verkauft worden ? Oder sind das wieder andere Fische ?



Er wurde unter Meeraal verkauft, genau so ein Schwachsinn wie Seelachs ....


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2021)

Am besten nur noch die wissenschaftlichen Namen, dann gibts kein Vertun mehr.


----------



## Mikesch (5. Februar 2021)

Da der Dornhai unter Schutz steht, und nicht mehr vermarktet werden soll/darf, wurde die Bezeichnung aus den offiziellen Listen der Bundesanstalt für Landwirtschaft und Ernährung gestrichen.
Trotzdem wurde er in früheren Jahren unter diesem Namen verkauft.
Du bekommst ja auch keine Schillerlocken mehr, waren die Bauchlappen des Dornhai.


----------



## Justin123 (6. Februar 2021)

Hi, hat oder nutz jemand die Fox Edges Multi Chod & Zig dics und kann mir den Durchmesser sagen? Vorzugsweise die Small oder Medium. Eventuell auch Large obwohl ich denke die sind zu groß.


----------



## DenizJP (9. Februar 2021)

Da momentan eh nix geht mal ne Frage in die Runde:

macht es Sinn die Rollen mit Schnur in einer seperaten Box aufzubewahren anstelle sie senkrecht (hab so nen 16er Rutenhalter) an den Ruten montiert zu lassen?


Falls ja gibt es da geeignete Boxen oder so für?


----------



## keinangelprofi (9. Februar 2021)

ja, ich mache das schon so. Ich nehm einfach den Karton, in dem ich die Rolle gekauft habe...


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. Februar 2021)

Ich lagere Rollen sowohl in solchen dafür vorgesehenen Neoprene-Taschen, in Rollenkartons und auch montiert in Futteralen.

Die Hauptsache ist, das Rollen mit oder ohne Schnur dunkel und staub- sowie stoßgeschützt gelagert werden....


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Februar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> macht es Sinn die Rollen mit Schnur in einer seperaten Box aufzubewahren anstelle sie senkrecht (hab so nen 16er Rutenhalter) an den Ruten montiert zu lassen?



Ich lasse meine Rollen nach Benutzung jeweils in der Wohnung gut durchtrocknen und lagere sie dann in ihren Originalkartons (worin ich auch die jeweilige Explosionszeichnung, nicht benötigte Spacer etc. an einem Ort aufbewahre).


----------



## porbeagle (9. Februar 2021)

mikesch schrieb:


> Da der Dornhai unter Schutz steht, und nicht mehr vermarktet werden soll/darf, wurde die Bezeichnung aus den offiziellen Listen der Bundesanstalt für Landwirtschaft und Ernährung gestrichen.
> Trotzdem wurde er in früheren Jahren unter diesem Namen verkauft.
> Du bekommst ja auch keine Schillerlocken mehr, waren die Bauchlappen des Dornhai.


Du bekommst Schillerlocke immer noch. Der Import in die EU wurde nicht verboten.

Und beim Rest werden die Kunden beschissen und verarscht.


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Da momentan eh nix geht mal ne Frage in die Runde:
> 
> macht es Sinn die Rollen mit Schnur in einer seperaten Box aufzubewahren anstelle sie senkrecht (hab so nen 16er Rutenhalter) an den Ruten montiert zu lassen?
> 
> ...


Ich mach da keinen Aufriss. Wenn Ruten und Rollen mal verpaart sind, werden die teilweise für Jahre nicht mehr getrennt. Die lehnen dann am Schrank, an der Wand, oder auf dem unbewohnten Teil des Sofas herum. Ganz so, wie es sich ergibt. Allerdings habe ich auch keine LAG, mit der ich im fortlaufenden Widerstreit um die Schönheit des Wohnraumes liege.


----------



## Mikesch (9. Februar 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Du bekommst Schillerlocke immer noch. Der Import in die EU wurde nicht verboten. ...


Stimmt, wenn man sein Essen im I-Net kauft.


porbeagle schrieb:


> ...
> Und beim Rest werden die Kunden beschissen und verarscht.


Gibt dann "Goldlocken" aus Pangasius.


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2021)

mikesch schrieb:


> Stimmt, wenn man sein Essen im I-Net kauft.
> 
> Gibt dann "Goldlocken" aus Pangasius.


Unter dem Namen "angequalmter Fäkalienfisch" wäre das sicher der Kassenschlager!


----------



## porbeagle (9. Februar 2021)

mikesch schrieb:


> Stimmt, wenn man sein Essen im I-Net kauft.
> 
> Gibt dann "Goldlocken" aus Pangasius.


Nein, mein Fischhändler vor Ort hat auch Schillerlocken.


----------



## yukonjack (9. Februar 2021)

In meiner Kindheit kam jeden Freitag ein Fischwagen auf`s Dorf. Da wurden dann Heringe oder auch mal ein Stück Räucherfisch gekauft. Für uns Kinder gabs dann ne Schillerlocke auf die Hand (umsonst). Früher war alles besser


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Unter dem Namen "angequalmter Fäkalienfisch" wäre das sicher der Kassenschlager!



_"Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fressen Sie die Packungsbeilage und erschlagen Sie ihren Arzt oder Apotheker."_

In so einem schmierigen Pangasius stecken doch sicherlich mehr Medikamente, als in einem etwa 30 Jahre alten Rennpferd.
Aber vielleicht hilft es gegen Corona?


----------



## game-fishing (12. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

ich konnte über die Suchfunktion nichts finden, daher stelle ich die Frage hier:
Was sind eure Lieblingsonlineshops wenn es zum Thema Angeln geht?
Google spuckt da ja eine Menge aus.

Viele Grüße,

game-fishing


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2021)

Hier findest du immer aktuelle Einschätzungen der Boardies dazu:





__





						Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop
					

moin moin aus dem Norden,  da ich in letzter zeit irgendwie dem shoppingwahn verfallen bin, würde mich mal interessieren wie so die erfahrungen der allgemeinheit sind.  ich fang mal an mit den üblichen verdächtigen.  köderwahnsinn.de - absolut zu empfehlen. wahnsinnig schnell und bei...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Februar 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> In meiner Kindheit kam jeden Freitag ein Fischwagen auf`s Dorf. Da wurden dann Heringe oder auch mal ein Stück Räucherfisch gekauft. Für uns Kinder gabs dann ne Schillerlocke auf die Hand (umsonst). Früher war alles besser


In meiner Kindheit gab es die Papiertüte mit warmen, frisch geräucherten Sprotten für 20 Pfennig direkt am Wismarer Hafen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (14. Februar 2021)

Gab es am Fischwagen vor dem Pennymarkt in meiner Kindheit auch. Ok kostete wohl 1,50 DM.  Es gab in der Straße, den Pennymarkt, zwei Zeitungs Lotto Zigaretten Kioske, nen Coop Markt, Arko, nen Imbiss, einen Griechen eine Radio & TV Reparatur  Laden, einen Schumacher, eine Bäckerei.  Alles weg, der Coop ist noch da, nun nen Mini Rewe. Den Griechen gibts auch noch...


----------



## DenizJP (14. Februar 2021)

Da ich dieses Jahr verstärkt auf BaFos angeln möchte mal ne Frage:
ich werd mit Spinnrute und somit kleinen Spinnern und Blinkern und eventuell kleinen Wobblern auf die Forellen angeln.



wie löst man das Problem mit Hechten? Einige unserer Vereinsgewässer haben neben den Bachforellen auch Hechtbestand.


Und ich les andauernd, dass man bei den Forellen mit möglichst unauffälligem Schnurmaterial angeln sollte..


----------



## jkc (14. Februar 2021)

5 bis 7kg Stahlvorfach und ab geht´s


----------



## DenizJP (14. Februar 2021)

Stört die BaFos nicht?

Dann solls mich auch net stören ^^


----------



## Bilch (15. Februar 2021)

@DenizJP, wie ist der Hechtbestand in diesen Gewässern bzw. wie oft werden Hechte beim Forellenangeln gefangen?


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Da ich dieses Jahr verstärkt auf BaFos angeln möchte mal ne Frage:
> ich werd mit Spinnrute und somit kleinen Spinnern und Blinkern und eventuell kleinen Wobblern auf die Forellen angeln.
> 
> 
> ...


Du musst dir nur immer dann, wenn du dich einer spezialistischen Methode neu annäherst, im Klaren sein, dass die Superspezialisten sich mit bis ins letzte ausgevinkelten Zubehörteilen auch immer ein Stück weit in Szene setzen und produzieren wollen. Vulgus: Es geht auch meistens viel einfacher und auch nicht so viel schlechter.

Nimm eine dünne Stahlseide und fertig ist der Lack. Die ist immer noch dünner und weniger sichtbar, als ein vermeintlich unsichtbares FC, oder Hardmono.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Februar 2021)

AFW 7x7 in 6 kg - super dünn, super geschmeidig und macht auch bei 3-g-Wobblern keinen Laufärger. Dazu passende schlanke Quetschhülsen und hat.

Alternativ z. B. das normale Drennan Pike Wire in 5,4 kg twizzeln - das ist halt vergleichsweise etwas steifer. Es fallen dann aber die Quetschhülsen weg.

Beide Materialien sind brüniert und sehr unauffällig.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Februar 2021)

PS: Ich habe auch schon Forellen um die 30 cm bei reinen Bach-Lauftests (= ohne jegliche Fangabsicht; Bach ist definitiv hechtfrei) von getunten 12-cm-Hechtwobblern mit chartreuse-knalligem Hecht-Geflecht, 12-kg-Stahl und entsprechenden Kleinteilen daran beigefangen.

Im Klarwasser mit Grundsicht am helllichten Nachmittag (= ideale Bedingungen für Wobbler-Lauftests - da will man ja möglichst viel erkennen können). Voll draufgeballert auf die verwendete Hechtrute.

Hat erneut meine Schon-Ewig-Meinung bestätigt, dass Stahl-Scheuchangst vollkommen überbewertet und IMO reine Kopfsache ist.


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2021)

Bachforellen in Forellenbächen sind, aus der Not geboren, vor allem eines. Richtig gierig. Das sind sie, wenn sie Knast schieben. Haben sie die Plautze voll (Koppen), oder sind sie voll auf Anflugnahrung eingestellt, kann man ihnen mit der Spinnrute noch so delikat servieren, schmollen sie.


----------



## andyblub (15. Februar 2021)

Ich habe eine Frage zu geflochtenen Schnüren, eher genereller Natur. Wie ich in einem anderen Thread erwähnte, habe ich mich nach mehr oder weniger einem Jahrzehnt Angelabstinenz wieder diesem Hobby gewidmet - Dank Youtube und unzähligem Content sogar intensiver als je zuvor in Bezug auf Geräte, Montagen und Techniken.

Für die ganze Welt scheinen geflochtene Schnüre mittlerweile der Standard zu sein, bzw. das einzig Wahre. Im Verlaufe des letzten Jahres habe ich einigen Schnüren aus diesem Segment eine mehr als faire Chance gegeben. Unzählige Perücken und Schnurabrisse später bin ich zum Entschluss gekommen: Für mich überwiegen die Vorteile gegenüber monofiler Schnüre eigentlich nur beim Angeln mit dem Gummifisch, ansonsten ist der Kosten- Nutzenfaktor für mich negativ.

Mache ich etwas falsch (mehr Tüddel, Perücken und Abrisse), übersehe ich etwas oder haben andere ebenfalls solche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Danke!


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2021)

andyblub schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zu geflochtenen Schnüren, eher genereller Natur. Wie ich in einem anderen Thread erwähnte, habe ich mich nach mehr oder weniger einem Jahrzehnt Angelabstinenz wieder diesem Hobby gewidmet - Dank Youtube und unzähligem Content sogar intensiver als je zuvor in Bezug auf Geräte, Montagen und Techniken.
> 
> Für die ganze Welt scheinen geflochtene Schnüre mittlerweile der Standard zu sein, bzw. das einzig Wahre. Im Verlaufe des letzten Jahres habe ich einigen Schnüren aus diesem Segment eine mehr als faire Chance gegeben. Unzählige Perücken und Schnurabrisse später bin ich zum Entschluss gekommen: Für mich überwiegen die Vorteile gegenüber monofiler Schnüre eigentlich nur beim Angeln mit dem Gummifisch, ansonsten ist der Kosten- Nutzenfaktor für mich negativ.
> 
> ...


Vom Spinnfischen (ab gewissen Wurfgewichten) und dem Meeresangeln abgesehen gebe ich dir Recht. Da ist Mono oft, gegen alle modischen Strömungen, die bessere Wahl.


----------



## porbeagle (16. Februar 2021)

andyblub schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zu geflochtenen Schnüren, eher genereller Natur. Wie ich in einem anderen Thread erwähnte, habe ich mich nach mehr oder weniger einem Jahrzehnt Angelabstinenz wieder diesem Hobby gewidmet - Dank Youtube und unzähligem Content sogar intensiver als je zuvor in Bezug auf Geräte, Montagen und Techniken.
> 
> Für die ganze Welt scheinen geflochtene Schnüre mittlerweile der Standard zu sein, bzw. das einzig Wahre. Im Verlaufe des letzten Jahres habe ich einigen Schnüren aus diesem Segment eine mehr als faire Chance gegeben. Unzählige Perücken und Schnurabrisse später bin ich zum Entschluss gekommen: Für mich überwiegen die Vorteile gegenüber monofiler Schnüre eigentlich nur beim Angeln mit dem Gummifisch, ansonsten ist der Kosten- Nutzenfaktor für mich negativ.
> 
> ...


Wichtig ist auch dran zu denken das geflochtene Schnur eingeworfen werden muss nach dem Aufspulen.
Wenn du zb  die Spule im Laden aufspulen lässt und dann am Wasser direkt loslegst endet das ziemlich 
immer in einem Vogelnest. Mit bissl Übung bekommst du die aber gut enttüttelt . Oder du wirfst die Schnur
ein in dem du erst 2 m dann 5 dann 8/10 m .......... wirfst wieder einholst bis du deine Schnur Nass und neu verlegt
hast.

Ansonsten ist es halt so alles was ''Scharfkantig'' ist im Wasser zb Muscheln oder Steine schneidet deine
geflochtene einfach ab. Das ist halt so.
Ich persönlich fische alles mittlerweile geflochten auch wenn meine Kollegen gerade beim Karpfenfischen
immer nen Anfall kriegen deswegen. Keine Schlagschnur und auch die Vorfächer geflochten.
Ist am Ende auch Geschmacksache.


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2021)

Mein Tipp am Rande:

Legt euch eine billige Großrolle mit E-Spule zu. Auf Flohmärkten und bei Ebay locker für einen 20er zu haben. Fertig ist die "Spulstation"!

Im Laden aufgespultes Geflecht einmal auf die Station und nass wieder zurück. Fertig ist die Laube 10 min. investiert und viel Ärger gespart.


----------



## Jurben (16. Februar 2021)

Stahlvorfach selber binden oder fertig kaufen?

BG,
Jurben


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Stahlvorfach selber binden oder fertig kaufen?
> 
> BG,
> Jurben


Ich binde meine Vorfächer ALLE selber. Da weiss ich, was ich habe und wenn was verreckt, weiss ich auch, über wen ich mich ggf. ärgern muss.


----------



## Bilch (16. Februar 2021)

@andyblub, genau so wie Du bin ich auch ein Wiedereinsteiger, habe aber erst ein paar Jahre nach meinem Comeback die neuen Materialien - wie Geflecht usw. - entdeckt. Interessanterweise habe ich fast keine Probleme gehabt. Perücken hatte ich nur einmal, weil ich zuviel Schnur aufgespult habe, und einen Schnurabriss weil sich die Schnur um einen Ring gewickelt hat.
Es gibt schon einige Sachen, die beim Geflecht wichtig sind
- Schnur über die Rolle aufspulen
- Rute und Rolle müssen geflechttauglich sein (unbeschädigte, glatte Ringe aus einem entsprechenden Material, SiC z.B., funktionierendes Schnurlaufröllchen, gute Schnurverlegung)
- Spule nicht bis zum Rand aufspulen
Entsprechend langes Vorfach verwenden (mindestens 1 m)
- Bremse lieber etwas weicher einstellen
- Keine Fehler beim Auswerfen machen
- Schnur und Knoten regelmäßig inspizieren
- Keine Geflochtene bei minus Grad verwenden
- Gute Schnüre kaufen (bis auf eine habe ich Glück gehabt)
- Düne, (zu)weiche, vor allem 8-fach geflochtene können problematisch sein

Wegen meiner Liebe für das Angeln mit alten Geräten fische ich überwiegend wieder mit Mono und muss sagen, dass das Ködergefühl und Köderführung (vor allem beim Jiggen, Twitchen usw.) mit einer Geflochtener bedeutend besser sind; auch der Anhieb kommt mit dem Geflecht natürlich viel besser durch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Mein Tipp am Rande:
> 
> Legt euch eine billige Großrolle mit E-Spule zu. Auf Flohmärkten und bei Ebay locker für einen 20er zu haben. Fertig ist die "Spulstation"!
> 
> Im Laden aufgespultes Geflecht einmal auf die Station und nass wieder zurück. Fertig ist die Laube 10 min. investiert und viel Ärger gespart.




Ein Akkuschrauber und ne Leerspule beschleunigen das noch etwas.


----------



## jkc (16. Februar 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Stahlvorfach selber binden oder fertig kaufen?
> 
> BG,
> Jurben


Langfristig führt kein Weg am selber machen vorbei. Man kann sich "seine" Komponenten aussuchen und fährt trotzdem günstiger.

Grüße JK


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Februar 2021)

Wenn es oft vorkommt hat es auch mit der Wurftechnik zu tun... 
Großen Schnurbogen nach dem Auswurf sollte man auch stramm aufwickeln und nicht nur einfach einkurbeln, da hilft aber auch schon das leichte abbremsen der Schnur bevor der Köder das Wasser berührt...
Das kann auch schon einer von vielen Gründen dafür sein... Zu volle Spule auch, der eine oder andere Händler packt schon mal gerne paar Meter mehr drauf um zu verdienen, sowie auch sicherlich auch weitere Gründe die es noch gibt...


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Akkuschrauber und ne Leerspule beschleunigen das noch etwas.


Tempo erzeugt gerne auch mal Reibungshitze - nicht besonders gut für Geflechte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2021)

Jupp.
Man muss nicht Vollgas geben. Mittlere Geschwindkeit reicht völlig.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Man muss nicht Vollgas geben. Mittlere Geschwindkeit reicht völlig.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Februar 2021)

Bei diesem Spulenfüllungsgrad sind das bei 1000 Umdrehungen  350 Meter in der Minute, die er abzieht. Dabei ist dann aber die Spule auf der Rollenachse ganz schön am rotieren.





Also, je dicker die Spule, desto wenig Druck mit dem Finger auf den Akkuschrauber.


----------



## jkc (16. Februar 2021)

Sogar stilecht von Ryobi


----------



## andyblub (16. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> @andyblub
> Es gibt schon einige Sachen, die beim Geflecht wichtig sind
> - Schnur über die Rolle aufspulen
> - Rute und Rolle müssen geflechttauglich sein (unbeschädigte, glatte Ringe aus einem entsprechenden Material, SiC z.B., funktionierendes Schnurlaufröllchen, gute Schnurverlegung)
> ...



Vielen Dank für eure Tipps! Einiges davon habe ich bereits probiert: 
- Schnurfüllgrad
- Rolle selbst aufspulen 
- Monofile "Unterschnur" um ein Rutschen der Geflochtenen zu verhindern
- Wirbel + Karabiner (bei Monofiler "mache" ich's gerne ohne  )

Ich werde nun einmal die Vorschläge bzgl. der Wurftechnik (z.B. vorher abbremsen) und an 'strammer Hand' einkurbeln beherzigen und dann weitersehen. Mit Gummifischen und Twistern klappts auch ganz ordentlich, hier habe ich kaum noch Probleme. Mit Blinkern und Wobblern geht der Ärger los und mit Spinnern ist jedes dritte Wort nicht jugendfrei. Habe sogar bereits mal eine zweite Rute mit Mono-Schnur mitgenommen, um auf Blech zu wechseln, das ist aber kein schöner Dauerzustand.


----------



## Allround-Angler (16. Februar 2021)

Es hilft auch viel, wenn man die Schnur vor dem ersten Wurf ordentlich naß macht.


----------



## Bilch (16. Februar 2021)

andyblub schrieb:


> Mit Gummifischen und Twistern klappts auch ganz ordentlich, hier habe ich kaum noch Probleme. Mit Blinkern und Wobblern geht der Ärger los und mit Spinnern ist jedes dritte Wort nicht jugendfrei.


Blinker und Wobbler, das verstehe ich, bei Spinnstops und solcher Köderführung, wo man lose Schnur einholt, vor allem wenn es keine Strömung gibt, kann es ganz schnell zu Perücken kommen, weil die Schnur nicht stramm aufgespult wird. Da hilft es bei jeden zweiten Wurf den Köder möglichst weit zu werfen und ihn dann nur einleiern. Dass Du bei Spinnern Probleme hast, verstehe ich nicht, oder Du bekommst einen ganz schlimmen Drall in die Schnur - da würde vlt. ein 3-fach Wirbel helfen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Februar 2021)

Ich habe eine sehr wichtige Frage:

Gestern Abend habe ich mir geräucherten Heilbutt auf Brot gemacht, dazu das Fleisch kleingemacht.

Als ich dann das Licht in der Küche ausgemacht habe, hat der Fisch auf der Scheibe Brot an 3 kleinen Stellen so in einer Glühwürmchenlicht-farbe schwach phosphoresziert.

Ich hab die Scheibe Brot trotzdem gegessen, habe bis heute an mir keine irgendwelche gesundheitlichen Auswirkungen festgestellt.
Was ist mit dem Fisch passiert und welchen Ursprung haben Leuchtbakterien?

Hat jemand von euch soetwas auch schon erlebt und ist der Verzehr von solchem phosphoreszierenden Fisch gesundheitlich bedenklich?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Februar 2021)

Sei froh dass du kein UV-Licht angemacht hast... Da wärest du heute schon Tod   ...


----------



## hanzz (17. Februar 2021)

Ich denke, du wirst beim nächtlichen Angeln vorerst keine Lampe benötigen, weil du selber stark leuchten wirst.
Das geht aber wieder vorbei


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Februar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Sei froh dass du kein UV-Licht angemacht hast... Da wärest du heute schon Tod   ...





hanzz schrieb:


> Ich denke, du wirst beim nächtlichen Angeln vorerst keine Lampe benötigen, weil du selber stark leuchten wirst.
> Das geht aber wieder vorbei



Warum zieht ihr (inkl. Bilch) meine ernsthaften Fragen zu einem Geschehen so ins lächerliche? 

Ihr wollt doch auf eure Themen auch immer sachliche und weiterführende Antworten?! 

Es geht hier schließlich um meine Gesundheit, oder haltet ihr diese nur für einen Witz?!


----------



## hanzz (17. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Warum zieht ihr (inkl. Bilch) meine ernsthaften Fragen zu einem Geschehen so ins lächerliche?
> 
> Ihr wollt doch auf eure Themen auch immer sachliche und weiterführende Antworten?!
> 
> Es geht hier schließlich um meine Gesundheit, oder haltet ihr diese nur für einen Witz?!


Ein bisschen Spaß wirst du doch wohl noch verstehen, oder ? 

Wenn du dir doch unsicher bist und das vor Verzehr bereits erkannt hast, warum isst du das Brot dann erst und fragst dann ?


----------



## Bilch (17. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Warum zieht ihr (inkl. Bilch) meine ernsthaften Fragen zu einem Geschehen so ins lächerliche?
> 
> Ihr wollt doch auf eure Themen auch immer sachliche und weiterführende Antworten?!
> 
> Es geht hier schließlich um meine Gesundheit, oder haltet ihr diese nur für einen Witz?!


Musst zugeben, dass die Antworten witzig waren 

Aus meinem Fachgebiet weiß ich, dass einige Bakterien so glühen. Das ist also eine mögliche Erklärung - wenn das so ist, musst Du keine Angst haben, denn wir leben in der Welt der Mikroorganismen (und nicht umgekehrt) und konsumieren täglich - auch mit unserem Essen - Tonnen von verschiedenen Bakterien.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Warum zieht ihr (inkl. Bilch) meine ernsthaften Fragen zu einem Geschehen so ins lächerliche?
> 
> Ihr wollt doch auf eure Themen auch immer sachliche und weiterführende Antworten?!
> 
> Es geht hier schließlich um meine Gesundheit, oder haltet ihr diese nur für einen Witz?!


Sorry für den schwarzen Humor und schade das du kein Spaß verstehst...
Wenn es so ernsthaft wegen der Sache um deine Gesundheit geht, kann ich dir fürs nächste mal herzhaft empfehlen bei Bedenken es nicht zu essen... Bei bedenken das ich hier aus Sicherheit schon nachfragen müsste, hätte ich beim Essen schon kein angenehmes Gefühl... Wird schon, ich hoffe dir geht es gut...

Solltest du Dünnpfiff oder andere Symptome bekommen, sollte es für dich eine Lehre fürs nächste mal sein...

Was da grün geleuchtet hat, habe ich keine Ahnung...

P. S. 
hanzz war schneller


----------



## thanatos (17. Februar 2021)

es handelt sich hier wohl um Alivibriofischeri oder ähnlicher Photobakterien
vermehren sich auf toten Seefischen ( häufig auf gekühlten Salzheringen )
ist wohl nicht so selten von einer Erkrankung dadurch hab ich noch nichts gehört.
Vorsicht - unterschätze nicht die psychische Wirkung und " höre " nicht in dich rein
um etwas zu entdecken was nicht da ist - das macht krank ! Hypokondrie !


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

mir haben mal, bei der Einreise aus Österreich, unsere Grenzer (Zollbeamten), vor so rund 30 Jahren zwei meiner eingefrorenen Forellen geröngt. Da sie nicht in den Bauchraum sehen konnten und mir erklärten, dass ja da eventuell Rauschgift etc. versteckt sein könnte. Also nahmen die damals zwei Stichproben von meinen 14 mitgeführten Forellen. Die habe ich in der Tiefkühltruhe sofort erkannt, da sie leuchteten . Spaß beiseite. ich habe sie natürlich ohne Bedenken gegessen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (17. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> ...und konsumieren täglich - auch mit unserem Essen - Tonnen von verschiedenen Bakterien.



Das will ich sehen...


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> bei Spinnstops und solcher Köderführung, wo man lose Schnur einholt



Da hilft es, die Koordination zwischen Rutenbewegung und Kurbeln zu üben. Wenn das "Hand in Hand" greift, lassen sich Schnurbogen sehr gut reduzieren.

Zudem ist es dabei ratsam, die Dosierung der nötigen Impuls-Energie ebenfalls zu üben: Einfach mal irgendwie wild losprügeln/-jiggen und dann ins Leere loskurbeln ist ebenso suboptimal (auch bzgl. Köderlauf - mit zu viel Energie kann man da auch viel versauen).

Je taktiler das Gesamtsystem, desto leichter fällt das - mit tauben (Schwabbel-)Stöcken spinnfisch-steuert es sich schlecht.


----------



## NaabMäx (17. Februar 2021)

CB:
https://www.simplyscience.ch/teens-liesnach-archiv/articles/hilfe-mein-essen-leuchtet.html

Oder die haben dir einen Anglerfisch angedreht.
https://www.bing.com/images/search?view=detailV2&ccid=2m0AqUw5&id=17C6F9719C5A40487C61503FC9A08F53DC081B6D&thid=OIP.2m0AqUw5DmMyMuUZT8NJ5wHaEu&mediaurl=https://img4.goodfon.com/wallpaper/nbig/6/f4/oneirodes-eschrichtii-fish-light-teeth.jpg&exph=850&expw=1332&q=Leuchtender+Anglerfisch&simid=608013494045378360&ck=D590D99C2598B805CAF552CF892D00B8&selectedIndex=23&FORM=IRPRST&ajaxhist=0
Edit by Mod.
Bitte link setzen. Fremdbild ist nicht erlaubt.

Jawohl Hr. General oder Fr. Generalin?


----------



## Fruehling (17. Februar 2021)

Sind eigentlich konzertierte Aktionen gegenüber Veit Wilde wegen seines unsäglichen Burka-Postings bei facebook geplant?


----------



## Minimax (17. Februar 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich konzertierte Aktionen gegenüber Veit Wilde wegen seines unsäglichen Burka-Postings bei facebook geplant?


 Das interessiert mich. Ich bin leider Facebooklos. Kannst Du das näher erläutern?


----------



## Fruehling (17. Februar 2021)

Ich könnte nen Screenshot posten, laufe damit aber Gefahr, wieder vier Wochen gesperrt zu werden wegen Urheberrecht, usw....

Ich schick's dir per PN.


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2021)

Ooch... hat der Bub wieder ein Fetthaferl gefunden und ist voll reingesprungen?


----------



## Fruehling (17. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Ooch... hat der Bub wieder ein Fetthaferl gefunden und ist voll reingesprungen?



Er hat nach dem Untertauchen leider wieder versäumt, tief durchzuatmen...


----------



## Blueser (17. Februar 2021)

Die Dinger lauern heutzutage überall, und es werden immer mehr ...


----------



## yukonjack (18. Februar 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Er hat nach dem Untertauchen leider wieder versäumt, tief durchzuatmen...


Ihr macht das aber wieder spannend !


----------



## hanzz (18. Februar 2021)

@Chief Brolly 
Moin. Alles gut bei Dir ?


----------



## game-fishing (18. Februar 2021)

Kennt jemand diesen Rucksack? Ist er empfehlenswert? Soll ja stark herunter gesetzt worden sein.









						il Lago Passion Rucksack Multitalent günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

il Lago Passion Rucksack Multitalent günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				




Viele Grüße,

game-fishing


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Februar 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich konzertierte Aktionen gegenüber Veit Wilde wegen seines unsäglichen Burka-Postings bei facebook geplant?


Gibt´s da nen legalen Link zu ?

Bei mir ist gerade off-season , möchte aber dennoch bissle Spass haben 

RS.


----------



## trawar (19. Februar 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich konzertierte Aktionen gegenüber Veit Wilde wegen seines unsäglichen Burka-Postings bei facebook geplant?


Link bitte


----------



## Fruehling (19. Februar 2021)

Findet man bei fb unter tag24 - da eine Weile runterscrollen - 17.2. 19:06


----------



## trawar (19. Februar 2021)

Alter die spammen da alle 5min irgendein dreck, da scrollt man sich ja Blöde. 
Ich lasse es vielen dank.


----------



## Fruehling (19. Februar 2021)

Ashes to ashes...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Februar 2021)

So habe auch mal ne Frage...

Nach dem Eisangeln ist vor dem Eisangeln...


Es gibt doch diese eisangeln für Hecht, wo beim biss dann so eine Fahne hochgeht...
Kann mir einer sagen wo ich so was einzeln herbekomme oder was das für ein Material ist, um es nach zu bauen?


----------



## W.M. (20. Februar 2021)

https://aliexpress.com/_uy9tj7


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Februar 2021)

W.M. schrieb:


> https://aliexpress.com/_uy9tj7



Ihre Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden, wenn ich deinem Link Folge...


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Februar 2021)

Vorher war sie aber da, aber dem Teilchen, dem wuerde ich keinen Hecht anvertrauen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Februar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Vorher war sie aber da, aber dem Teilchen, dem wuerde ich keinen Hecht anvertrauen.



Das Ding muss nix, außer den Biss anzeigen und den Köder da halten wo er hin soll...
Der Rest macht die Hand...
Mir geht es um diese Fahnen, oder eben was die Schweden nutzen...
Habe die Teile nachgebaut, jetzt fehlt mir nur noch der Bissanzeiger...
Oder eben das Material wie man das nennt um es mir zu bauen...


----------



## hanzz (20. Februar 2021)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Oder eben das Material wie man das nennt


Polycarbonat


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Februar 2021)

Hier wären solche Dinger von Beaver Dam (wird von ACME Tackle vertrieben):

https://www.acmetackle.com/collections/accessories

Vielleicht kann das ja was helfen?

Ganze Systeme (allerdings alle ausverkauft gerade):

https://www.acmetackle.com/collections/beaver-dam-tip-up


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Februar 2021)

Auf deinem Bild ist das ein einfacher Federdrahtbuegel mit einem Kunststofffaehnchen, Buegel sitzt z. B. In jedem Scheibenwischer drin.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Polycarbonat




Frage wohl gar nicht gelesen was? Wenn die Fahne aus deinem besagten Material ist, dann bin ich wohl blind...


----------



## W.M. (20. Februar 2021)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ihre Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden, wenn ich deinem Link Folge...


https://a.aliexpress.com/_uy9tj7

Und jetzt?


----------



## hanzz (20. Februar 2021)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Frage wohl gar nicht gelesen was? Wenn die Fahne aus deinem besagten Material ist, dann bin ich wohl blind...


Charmant wie immer. 
Freundlichkeit gibt es in deiner Welt wohl nicht, was?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2021)

Sowas?
"Ice fishing flag"









						Fishing Rod Flag Ice Fishing Flag Triangle Easy Storage Fishing Flag Winter W1G0  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Fishing Rod Flag Ice Fishing Flag Triangle Easy Storage Fishing Flag Winter W1G0 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				












						Outdoor robuste ABS Winter Ice Fishing Rod Blue Flag Handfree Kompakt Stange  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Outdoor robuste ABS Winter Ice Fishing Rod Blue Flag Handfree Kompakt Stange bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




@50er-Jäger
Lui, die Seen sind bald wieder frei. Die China-Bestellung hat also vmtl. Zeit bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Februar 2021)

W.M. schrieb:


> https://a.aliexpress.com/_uy9tj7
> 
> Und jetzt?



Jetzt klappt...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sowas?
> "Ice fishing flag"
> 
> 
> ...



Jo leider wieder eisfrei...
Aber zumindest einer konnte mir ja meine Frage zu der Fahne beantworten...
Der Rest der Dinger ist nämlich nicht brauchbar, da selbst der Teller schon zu klein ist...
Deshalb selber bauen...kein Problem nur eben die Bissanzeiger-Fahnen fehlen...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Februar 2021)

Irgendwo habe ich auch einmal einen "Knall-Apparat" für das Eisfischen gesehen.
Aber gut, ob nun das Fähnchen oder aber eine Platzpatrone vom Mechanismus bzw. Fisch ausgelöst wird, das ist wohl auch egal.

Vielleicht hilft ein solcher Knall bzw. akustisches Signal aber auch einen besseren Überblick über seine "Ruten" bzw. Anbissstellen zu behalten?
Häufig werden in den traditionellen Gebieten (große Seen Nordamerikas etc.) beim Eisangeln ja gleich mehrere Löcher angelegt,
um dort gleichzeitig seine Köder auszulegen.

Wäre das Speeren in unseren Breiten erlaubt, so könnte ich mir auch das Fischen mit einem Dekoy bzw. hölzernem Lockfisch ganz interessant vorstellen.
Da gibt es wirklich sehr schöne und kunstvoll gefertigte Holzfische. Für spannende unter dem Eis Aufnahmen könnte man diese Lockfische aber natürlich trotzdem einsetzen. Vielleicht ein gutes Winterprojekt für die YouTuber bzw. Videomacher unter uns?
Sofern natürlich noch genügend tragfähiges Eis vorhanden ist.


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2021)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Jo leider wieder eisfrei...
> Aber zumindest einer konnte mir ja meine Frage zu der Fahne beantworten...
> Der Rest der Dinger ist nämlich nicht brauchbar, da selbst der Teller schon zu klein ist...
> Deshalb selber bauen...kein Problem nur eben die Bissanzeiger-Fahnen fehlen...


Im kommenden Sommer öfter mal einen Eisbecher essen. Der "Coppa Brutalo" wird gerne mit diversen Fähnchen und Tinnef gereicht.


----------



## DenizJP (21. Februar 2021)

Man könnte sich auch was aus Holz bauen...


----------



## DenizJP (22. Februar 2021)

Da mein FC sich dem Ende neigt.

hatte bisher Berkley Trilene FC gehabt.


könnt ihr ein FC empfehlen, dass sich besonderts gut knoten lässt und auch sonst gute Qualität aufweist?


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Februar 2021)

Jo, Mono 

R.S.


----------



## Andal (22. Februar 2021)

Denke mal, dass du Vorschnur zum Spinnfischen willst!?

Nimm eine FC beschichtete Mono...
- die ist deutlich preiswerter
- sinkt ordentlich
- ist etwas steifer als reine Mono
- und lässt sich einwandfrei knoten.

Auch als VF-Schnur beim Ansitzen bestens geeignet.


----------



## DenizJP (22. Februar 2021)

@Andal  Danke - gibts da ne Marke die du besonders empfehlen würdest oder nehmen die sich net viel?


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Februar 2021)

Wie lang ist denn dein vorgeschaltetes FC in der Regel?


----------



## Andal (22. Februar 2021)

Hab meine vom "Barsfischer" von Ebay ... gibt es aber auch von Quantum - nur teurer.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (22. Februar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Da mein FC sich dem Ende neigt.
> 
> hatte bisher Berkley Trilene FC gehabt.
> 
> ...



Hoi Deniz,

die Trilene hatte ich auch schon und kaufe diese nicht mehr da sie mir zu "weich" ist sprich eine zu hohe Dehnung hat. Man merkt das recht gut beim jiggen wenn man dann eine mit weit weniger Dehnung verwendet. Habe schon einige durch und aktuell eine von DAM in 0,4 mm. Auch wenn ich nicht zwingend auf die Marke schaue sondern auf "dehnungsarm" habe ich mir mal die Stroft in 0,43 mm gegönnt aber auch mit 23€ für 25m sauteuer!

Grussen Michael


----------



## DenizJP (22. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie lang ist denn dein vorgeschaltetes FC in der Regel?


so 60-150cm je nach Gefühl.

mal mehr mal weniger ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Februar 2021)

Bei 50 - 60cm Länge kannste wohl noch Mono(mit oder ohne FC Beschichtung) nehmen. Bei mehr Länge würde ich auf jeden Fall FC benutzen weil es weit weniger Dehnung hat als Mono und weniger von Köder- und Grundkontakt "schluckt".


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2021)

Na ja... bei 150 cm Vorschnurlänge und 20% durchschnittlicher Dehnung wären des gerade mal 30 cm. Ein Wert den man eh seltenst erreicht und den die Länge der Angelrute locker kompensiert.

Der @mikesch bietet da einen Test bezüglich der Dehnung an, den meines Wissens noch keiner jemals mit antrat!  Aus gutem Grund!


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Februar 2021)

Für maximale Rückmeldung würde man im Idealfall die Geflochtene bis direkt zum Köder durchgehend benutzen. Leider ist die zu sichtbar und nicht besonders abriebfest.
Deshalb FC als besten Ersatz.
Alles mit mehr Dehnung ist da für mich raus.


----------



## Mikesch (23. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Na ja... bei 150 cm Vorschnurlänge und 20% durchschnittlicher Dehnung wären des gerade mal 30 cm. Ein Wert den man eh seltenst erreicht und den die Länge der Angelrute locker kompensiert.
> 
> Der @mikesch bietet da einen Test bezüglich der Dehnung an, den meines Wissens noch keiner jemals mit antrat!  Aus gutem Grund!


Stimmt   , ich glaube nicht, dass Jemand den Wobbler bei maximaler Wurfweite (oder auch weiter) in die Hand nimmt und einen Anschlag abwartet und dann den Wobbler wieder unbeschadet auslassen kann.
Meine Forellenrute bringt den Anschlag auch mit einfacher 20er-Monoschnur locker durch. Da braucht man auch keine Geflochtene dafür.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. Februar 2021)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hoi Deniz,
> 
> die Trilene hatte ich auch schon und kaufe diese nicht mehr da sie mir zu "weich" ist sprich eine zu hohe Dehnung hat. Man merkt das recht gut beim jiggen wenn man dann eine mit weit weniger Dehnung verwendet. Habe schon einige durch und aktuell eine von DAM in 0,4 mm. Auch wenn ich nicht zwingend auf die Marke schaue sondern auf "dehnungsarm" habe ich mir mal die Stroft in 0,43 mm gegönnt aber auch mit 23€ für 25m sauteuer!
> 
> Grussen Michael



Wie lang ist dein FC Vorfach das du die Dehnung merkst?


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2021)

mikesch schrieb:


> Stimmt   , ich glaube nicht, dass Jemand den Wobbler bei maximaler Wurfweite (oder auch weiter) in die Hand nimmt und einen Anschlag abwartet und dann den Wobbler wieder unbeschadet auslassen kann.
> Meine Forellenrute bringt den Anschlag auch mit einfacher 20er-Monoschnur locker durch. Da braucht man auch keine Geflochtene dafür.


Wie soll auch so ein simpler Spinnköder die Dehnung voll ausreizen, die ja nahe der Bruchlast der Schnur angesiedelt ist!?

Natürlich fische auch ich meistens mit Geflecht, weil ich es mittlerweile so ganz und gar gewöhnt bin. Aber beim Barsch- und Forellenfischen habe ich immer wieder durchgehendes Mono auf der Rolle und stelle fest, dass es sowas von problemlos geht.


----------



## DenizJP (23. Februar 2021)

Weiter gehts xD

da ich mich mit meinen Aalglocken nicht bei jedermann beliebt mache (@Aalzheimer   ) wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand was zu diesen Tip-Lights sagen kann?


Sie tun ja die Farbe ändern bei Vibration, Rutenbewegung und sind ja auch mit Batterie, heißt ich spare mir die Knicklichter.


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2021)

Nimm einen Tesafilm und pappe ein Knicklicht an die Spitze. Einfacher und störungsärmer geht es nicht.


----------



## DenizJP (23. Februar 2021)

ganz ehrlich - ab einer bestimmten Uhrzeit fangen die Teile an in meinen Augen zu wippen und zu wackeln....auch wenn da nix ist.


Daher hab ich bisher immer auch konsequent mit Glocke geangelt, weil man sich das net einbilden kann ^^


ansonsten kauf ich einfach mal eins und teste es


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2021)

Alle anderen Lichter werden das gleiche "Eigenleben" entwickeln, das liegt am Auge - und noch schneller geht es mit allerlei Getränken und Substanzen.


----------



## DenizJP (23. Februar 2021)

wobei bei diesen Tiplights sich ja die Farbe ändern tut.


wenn ich also anfange mir einzubilden, dass grün zu rot wird... dann habe ich eh andere Sorgen xD


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2021)

Mei ... probiere es für dich aus. So eine Aalglocke, vielleicht in Union mit einem Knicklicht, braucht halt keine Batterie, die genau dann ausgeht, wenn man sie braucht.


----------



## magi (23. Februar 2021)

Ich finde deinen Ansatz sehr gut und freue mich über jede Glocke weniger, die des Nachts ertragen werden muss!! Ich wäre der erste, der die Petition gegen diese sch... Glocken unterschreibt! Die Tiplights funktionieren grundsätzlich schon. Nur sollte dein Blei dann stabil liegen und nicht über den Grund rollen. Knicklicht an die Spitze geht natürlich auch immer. Gibt es ja auch in anderen Farben, z.B bewegen sich rote m.E. nicht so stark von selbst...


----------



## hanzz (23. Februar 2021)

Wenn die Glocken intelligent eingesetzt werden und nur als Bissanzeiger genutzt werden und nicht dazu, dass man merkt das die Rute sich beim Einkurbeln und auswerfen wirklich bewegt, haben die Glocken doch was. Ein Biss angezeigt durch die Glocke hat doch was. 

Bei uns am Kanal fährt einer im Sommer jeden Tag mit den Glocken am Fahrrad auf und ab. 
Da ist schon der ein oder andere drauf reingefallen und zur Rute gehüpft.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Februar 2021)

Bei Aalangeln benutze ich auch Glocken... So verpasst man kein Biss wenn man die andere Angel beködert, im Drill oder anders beschädigt ist ...  Und Knicklichter kommen auch dran, denn nicht jeder vorsichtige Biss lässt die Glöckchen klingeln... 
Lieber ein klingeln zu viel als ein abgefressener Köder am Grund...


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2021)

Ich mag die Aalglocken auch nicht so besonders. Sie fangen gerne mal die Schnur, die Rutenspitzen werden auch nicht besser von ihnen und das dauerende rauf und runter ist irgendwie lästig. Aber was will man machen? Über alle Wasser jaulend ElBas sind auch nicht besser. Tiplights gehen auch bei jedem Zweig los, der vorüberschwimmt... einen Nachteil wird man bei jedem System finden. 

Wobei Aalglöckchen und tesafilmfixierte Knicklichter noch den Vorteil haben, dass sie nicht besonders laut, noch wirklich teuer sind. Klar, wenn so ein hypernervöser Zeitgenosse gleich nebenan sein Leutwerk in Betrieb nimmt, wird es schon störend. Aber der ist mir auch noch lieber, als gröhlendes Partyvolk und alle Minute eine zerklirrende Flasche auf den Steinen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Februar 2021)

Also ich meide die Glocken auch wo immer es geht. An den "heimischen" Gewässern benutze ich Sie fast überhaut nicht mehr. In meiner Weserkiste habe ich noch welche drin. Wenn man mal mit ein paar Leuten mehr sitzt, wäre das vielleicht schon hilfreich. Bisher bin ich aber auch da immer  mit meinen Augen ganz gut hingekommen. Ansonsten helfen mir halt bei uns am Kanal die Delkims. 

@DenizJP 
Ich habe auch welche von diesen "Tip-Lights". Die sind als Knicklicht auch ganz nett zu gebrauchen. Von der 100%igen Funktion des Farbwechsels bei einem Biss, kannst Du Dich aber aufgrund meiner Erfahrung aber verabschieden. Die Teilchen sind in den Niederungen meiner Zubehörtasche verschwunden und ich glaube auch nicht, dass Sie da nochmal wieder raus kommen. Bin mittlerweile bei den Grund- oder Feederruten dazu übergegangen, das ich elektrische Knicklichter an der Rutenspitze montiere. Da diese wesentlich heller sind, tanzen Sie nicht so schnell vor Deinen Augen.  Durch die Helligkeit nutze ich Sie aber auch nicht an den Posen der Stellfischruten. Da kommen dann wieder gewöhnliche rein. Ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## Jurben (24. Februar 2021)

Sagt mal, gibt es einen Rutenhalter / Dreibein für nur eine Rute?
Also sowas, was man nicht in Erste stecken muss, aber auch nicht sowas großes wie für das Brandungsangeln.
Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Minimax (24. Februar 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gibt es einen Rutenhalter / Dreibein für nur eine Rute?
> Also sowas, was man nicht in Erste stecken muss, aber auch nicht sowas großes wie für das Brandungsangeln.
> Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.
> 
> Vielen Dank


Ja, in allen Größen, Qualitäten und Geschmacksrichtungen: Einfach googeln "Dreibein angeln".
Ich mag das Specialist Tripod von Cygnet, dazu brauchst Du freilich noch einen Bankstick plus Auflage als Mittelsäule.





Es gibt aber noch viele andere Produkte.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Jurben (24. Februar 2021)

Danke für Deine Antwort. Genau nach soetwas suche ich.
Google ich aber, was ich bereits gemacht habe, nach dreibein angeln, dann sind das so meistens Brandungsdreibeine oder RodPods, für die ich keine Verwendung habe.
Also brauche ich 
1. Dreibein als Grundgerüst
2. Bakstick(das, was auf die mitte draufgeschrubt wird.
3. Unterlage(Hast Du da eventuell einen Tip?)

Besten Dank,
Jurben


----------



## Minimax (24. Februar 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Antwort. Genau nach soetwas suche ich.
> Google ich aber, was ich bereits gemacht habe, nach dreibein angeln, dann sind das so meistens Brandungsdreibeine oder RodPods, für die ich keine Verwendung habe.
> Also brauche ich
> 1. Dreibein als Grundgerüst
> ...


Lieber Jurben, das gezeigte ist nur ein Beispiel. Ich kann nicht beurteilen ob es für Deine Angelei zbd Deine Deine Ruten geeignet ist, ich habe es aufgrund der Leichtigkeit und Kompaktheit gewählt. Du hast vielleicht andere Prioritäten.
Es ist ein minimaler Aufwand, das Angebot durch ein bisschen Klicken und Suchen zu überprüfen und etwas passendes zu finden. Ignoriere doch einfach die Stranddreibeine dabei.
Dasselbe gilt für die 'Rutenauflage' Suche doch mit diesem Wort die Angebote der grossen Onlineshops durch und wähle was dir zusagt- es kommt da auch auf Dich und deine Ansprüche an.
Eigenrecherche und eine Vorstellung von dem was Du brauchst kann dir niemand abnehmen.
Vor allem nicht in diesem 'kurze Frage-schnelle Antwort Thread'.
Ansonsten einen 'Welche Rutenauflage ist die Richtige für Mich?' Thread aufmachen.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## chris87 (24. Februar 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Antwort. Genau nach soetwas suche ich.
> Google ich aber, was ich bereits gemacht habe, nach dreibein angeln, dann sind das so meistens Brandungsdreibeine oder RodPods, für die ich keine Verwendung habe.
> Also brauche ich
> 1. Dreibein als Grundgerüst
> ...


MS Range Feeder Tripod L habe ich für den Rhein in Benutzung, bin sehr zufrieden. Wenn du dir eine Buzzer Bar zulegen möchtest, würde ich auf jeden Fall darauf achten, dass diese justierbar, sprich kippbar ist. Denn wenn du die Rute wegen der Strömung aufstellen musst, hast du ansonsten einen bescheidenen Winkel bei der Rutenauflage. 

Ansonsten kann ich dem User Minimax beipflichten, prinzipiell wirst du recht schnell im www fündig und letztendlich bestimmt sich die Auswahl nach deinem Einsatzgebiet (See, Strom, Feedern etc.), welches nicht bekannt ist und daher die Antworten auch zu unspezifisch ausfallen werden/können.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Februar 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gibt es einen Rutenhalter / Dreibein für nur eine Rute?
> Also sowas, was man nicht in Erste stecken muss, aber auch nicht sowas großes wie für das Brandungsangeln.
> Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.
> 
> Vielen Dank


Was hast Du denn damit vor? Ich habe noch drei so Teile im Keller liegen. Hatte ich mir damals mal zugelegt. Habe aber festgestellt, das es diesen "Minni-Dreibeinen" 
an Stabilität fehlt. Falls Du aber Interesses an den Dingern hast, kannst Du mir gerne eine PN schreiben. Dann schicke ich Dir mal Fotos. Würde die für kleines Geld abgeben. Sehen letztlich ähnlich denen von @Minimax  aus.


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2021)

Wenn ich Jurbens Beiträge richtig verfolgt habe, dann sucht er was für seinen innerhamburgischen Kanal. Also mehr oder weniger das Gegenteil von dem was ein Minimaausrüstungsfischer am kleinen Fluss benützt. Am ehesten wirst du bei den Brandungsdreibeinen fündig werden. Ggf. halt nur eine Auflage montieren. Allerdings glaube wetten zu können, dass es in den küstennahen (Online-) Shops genau das richtige für dich geben wird. Kanal-, Grachten., Fließ- und Hafenangler soll es ja mehr als nur einen geben.


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich mag das Specialist Tripod von Cygnet, dazu brauchst Du freilich noch einen Bankstick plus Auflage als Mittelsäule.



Welchen Maximal-Bankstick-Durchmesser frisst das Ding?

Gruß und THX for Info!


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Welchen Maximal-Bankstick-Durchmesser frisst das Ding?
> 
> Gruß und THX for Info!


Allerdings weiss ich jetzt nicht, von welchen Durchmessern Cygnet da ausgeht...









						Cygnet Specialist Tripod, 23,99 €
					

3 komplett verstellbare Füße, die in der Mitte zusammenlaufen, um ultimative Stabilität und Vielseitigkeit bieten zu können Von 30cm auf 58cm ausfahrbar Auß




					www.carp-world.de


----------



## Minimax (24. Februar 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Welchen Maximal-Bankstick-Durchmesser frisst das Ding?
> 
> Gruß und THX for Info!


Die Basis weisst ein Loch mit 14mm dm auf, -Feststellschraube Aber Achtung: Wie ich schrieb und Andal auch bekräftigt hat, ich hab die wg. Kompaktheit und Leichtigkeit gewählt. Kann sei das das Teil sich nicht für Pirschirschige Schwerlastkrananlagen eignet. 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Februar 2021)

Vielen Dank, 14 mm würden mir reichen!

Nee, zum Waller-Stellfischen soll das nicht unbedingt herhalten, dafür habe ich extra Schiffsgeschützlafetten 

Bin ja eigentlich überzeugter Bankstick-Mensch - doch ab und zu kann man halt doch nix in den Boden rammen bzw. bohren (z. B. bei betonhart verdichtetem Hartgekiesel).

Da wären so leicht mitführbare Mini-Pods keine schlechte Sache bzw. würden spot-unabhängig machen:

Banksticks habe ich beim Ansitz ohnehin immer dabei. Die könnte ich dann einfach kurzerhand "aufpodden" bei Bedarf.


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2021)

Bliebe immer noch die uralte Lösung der Karpfenangler mit den einzeln erhältlichen Tripod Köpfen, langen Banksticks und dem anderen Zubehör, was man halt so haben möchte. Alles mit dem üblichen britischen Gewindemaß und kunterbunt kombinierbar. Und mit einer Stofftasche als Gewicht (Sand. Steine, Dreck...) bleibt das auch als Stagestand einigermaßen an Ort und Stelle.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> den einzeln erhältlichen Tripod Köpfen,



Buzzer Bars?


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Februar 2021)

Nee, das sind "Platten"-Elemente mit je drei schräg ausgerichteten Gewinden unten für drei Banksticks (die dann schräg wegstehen) und einem Gewinde oben für ne Rutenauflage etc.

So kann man sich sozusagen selbst ein Tripod bauen.

Wäre evtl. auch ne Idee - zwei Banksticks und zwei so Köpfe extra wären insgesamt wohl weniger sperrig als vier Mini-Pods (bei Verwendung von zwei Ruten)...


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Februar 2021)

Wenn Jurben an den Hamburger Kanälen mit diesen Geländern angelt, wäre da nicht ein Schraub-Bootsrutenhalter sinnvoll? 
Wenn jedoch ein gutes und stabiles Dreibein gewünscht wird, kann ich die Marke Pilips empfehlen! 
Die kosten zwar etwas mehr, sind aber beschwerbar und ich bin mit einem von dieser Marke seit Jahren schon sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Februar 2021)

Tripod-Kopf, ob das so heißt, k.A. Das gibt es auch nicht nur als Platte sondern in rund, drei Banksticks und man hat damit ein Dreibein. Unten kann man auch noch einen Haken einschrauben um zusätzliches Gewicht zu befestigen oder mit einer Leine zu sichern.





Und wenn er Banksticks sowieso dabei hat, es sollten aber verstellbare sein, man hat nicht immer geraden Boden.


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Februar 2021)

Klaro, verstellbare Banksticks sind bei mir Standard. Fest-Versionen verwende ich nur sehr selten.


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Februar 2021)

Hier noch mal aufgebaut.





Der einzigen Nachteil meiner Meinung nach ist der, das man bei manchen Dreibeinen die Beine bis auf den Boden flach aufliegen lassen kann, das geht hiermit nicht. Stabil genug ist er auf jeden Fall, auch mit langen Banksticks.


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2021)

...oder Strompoles, wenn es wirklich hoch hinaus gehen soll.


----------



## Jurben (25. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wenn Jurben an den Hamburger Kanälen mit diesen Geländern angelt, wäre da nicht ein Schraub-Bootsrutenhalter sinnvoll?
> Wenn jedoch ein gutes und stabiles Dreibein gewünscht wird, kann ich die Marke Pilips empfehlen!
> Die kosten zwar etwas mehr, sind aber beschwerbar und ich bin mit einem von dieser Marke seit Jahren schon sehr zufrieden!
> 
> ...



Ersteinmal wieder ein Riesendank an alle für die Antworten.
Bankstick, Tripod, Buzzer Bar.... Das sind alles Begriffe die mir absolut fremd sind.
Nun ja, Hamburger Kanäle, alles schön und gut, jedoch bin ich auch am Vereinsgewässer und auch an freien Gewässern hier in Hamburg unterwegs, wo ich mit meinen zwei Grundangeln angel.
Das was @Chief Brolly hier gezeigt hat ist deke ich genau das richtige für mich.
Ist das ein Tripod? Kann ich sowas komplett in einem Stück kaufen irgendwo? Ist das auf dem Bild von Fa. Pilips?
Entschuldigt bitte meine Fragerei, es sind ja doch wieder Theman aufgetaucht, von denen ich dachte, dass sie "für mich" nicht so kompliziert sein werden, sie es aber doch sind, weil ich sie nicht kenne.

Viele Grüße,
Jurben


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Februar 2021)

Die Tripod-Köpfe sind quasi das Verbindungsstück um dir selber ein "Dreibein" zu bauen. Je nach länge der Stangen (Bank-Sticks) bestimmst du halt die Größe.
Aber du hast ja nun eine Vorstellung und auch nochmal direkt Info per WA erhalten. Viel Glück und Spaß bei Suche und Kauf und natürlich auch beim späteren Einsatz


----------



## Jurben (25. Februar 2021)

OK. Ich denke, ich werde mir dann so ein Brandungsdreibein kaufen bei Gelegenheit. Damit wäre dieses Thema vom Tisch.
Ich habe aber gleich noch eine Frage zu einer ganz anderen Sache.

Ich habe noch nie mit einer Festbleimontage auf Grund geangelt. Bisher immer nur mit ATB, also einer Freilaufmontage. Das möchte ich aber zeitnah nachholen. 
Ich habe mich da auch ziemlich gut eingelesen und soooo einen großen Unterschied gibt es da ja nicht.
Meine Frage lautet, ob es bestimmte Stopper sein müssen, die das Blei vor dem verrutschen auf der Schnur verhindern?

Besten Dank schonmal,
Jurben


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Februar 2021)

Hauptsache sie halten das Blei auch fest.
Zur Not eben auch zwei oder drei Stopper benutzen.


----------



## Jurben (25. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hauptsache sie halten das Blei auch fest.
> Zur Not eben auch zwei oder drei Stopper benutzen.


Alles klar. 
Danke


----------



## Andal (25. Februar 2021)

Bei diesen "Festbleimontagen" geht es ja in erster Linie darum, dass sich die Fische gegen einen Widerstand selbst haken - vorzugsweise an Vorfachmontagen, wo die Köder am Haar angeboten werden und der Haken frei liegt. Das funktioniert im Prinzip mit jeder Forme der Bebleiung. Sowohl durchlaufend, nur gegen den Widerstand der Schnur/Rute, halbfest (semi fixed), also zuerst gegen das Blei, welches aber die Möglichkeit erhält, anschließend im Drill frei auf der Hauptschnur zu gleiten, oder eben das bolt rig, wo alles fest verbunden ist und der Fisch in jedem Fall gegen das relativ schwere Blei arbeitet.

Es ist da dann vor allem entscheidend, was man an Zielfischen erwartet und wie man selber auf dem Quai Vive ist, wie schnell man an der Rute ist und den Biss kontert. Als Anhalt...

...beim Barbenfischen am Fluss reicht eine durchlaufende Montage vollkommen aus. Man sitzt eh an seiner Rute und ist sofort im Geschehen. Bleie, oder Futterkörbe können da problemlos ohne Stopper gefischt werden.

...ein semi fixed Rig bevorzuge ich z.B. auf Schleien in krautreichen Gewässern. Sie haken sich da zuverlässig selber, aber das dann frei gleitende Blei kann arbeiten und setzt sich seltener fest.

...beim Fischen auf Karpfen setze ich dann lieber auf schwere Bleie an komplett festen Montagen. Bis man sich das Nächtens aus dem Schlafsack gewurschtelt hat, hält das einfach besser den Fisch und man angelt hier eh etwas robuster.

Fürs "Allerweltsfischen" auf alle möglichen Arten am Fluss reicht mir ein Egg Sinker* (oder Karabinerwirbel für den Futterkorb), eine Knotenschutzperle, ein Wirbel und das Vorfach mit einem Rig Tube für tüddelfreie Würfe. Das Vorfach ist dann zu 99% aus Mono, etwas weniger tragfähig, als die Hauptschnur und die Haken nicht größer als #10 - natürlich mit einem Haar und entsprechenden Ködern.

*Egg Sinker sind, im Vergleich zu normalen Olivenbleien etwas gedrungener und sie haben eine minimal größere Bohrung. Beides bietet Vorteile, sowohl beim freien Durchlauf, als auch bei der Lage auf dem Flussgrund.









						Olivenblei eiförmig mit Loch - egg-sinker - Lochblei - Grundblei bis ~ 150 g  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Olivenblei eiförmig mit Loch - egg-sinker - Lochblei - Grundblei bis ~ 150 g in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Mein Credo nach wie vor: *Je weniger Klimbim auf der Schnur ist, desto besser ist es für den Angler, den Erfolg und den Geldbeutel!*


----------



## Jurben (25. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Bei diesen "Festbleimontagen" geht es ja in erster Linie darum, dass sich die Fische gegen einen Widerstand selbst haken - vorzugsweise an Vorfachmontagen, wo die Köder am Haar angeboten werden und der Haken frei liegt. Das funktioniert im Prinzip mit jeder Forme der Bebleiung. Sowohl durchlaufend, nur gegen den Widerstand der Schnur/Rute, halbfest (semi fixed), also zuerst gegen das Blei, welches aber die Möglichkeit erhält, anschließend im Drill frei auf der Hauptschnur zu gleiten, oder eben das bolt rig, wo alles fest verbunden ist und der Fisch in jedem Fall gegen das relativ schwere Blei arbeitet.
> 
> Es ist da dann vor allem entscheidend, was man an Zielfischen erwartet und wie man selber auf dem Quai Vive ist, wie schnell man an der Rute ist und den Biss kontert. Als Anhalt...
> 
> ...


Danke Dir @Andal
Wie immer eine sehr kompetente Antwort. Zu gegebener Zeit werde ich dann meine Montage in meinem anderen Thread vorstellen.
Vorausgesetzt ist, dass meine Haken aus England UK endlich ankommen.
SO langsam aber sicher ist bei mir angekommen, dass weniger Klimbimm mehr ist.

BG,
Jurben


----------



## DenizJP (25. Februar 2021)

Anhieb bei Schnurbogen:

Vorher die Schnur aufkurbeln bis man eine Gerade hat oder etwas aufkurbeln und dann seitlicher Anhieb?


Kämpfe grad doch recht mit der Strömung...


----------



## Andal (25. Februar 2021)

Grundsätzlich sind seitliche Anhiebe effektiver. Meint jedenfalls Bob Nudd. Und ich finde, dass man debei durchaus auch lose Schnur einholen kann - so lange es bei einem dosierten Anhieb bleibt und man nicht ins Seil drischt, wie ein Mutterschänder.


----------



## Jurben (26. Februar 2021)

Guten Morgen,

kennt jemand irgendwo eine gute Internetseite, wo man ein Häuschen für einen Angelurlaub hier in Deutschland buchen kann?
Also jetzt kein Wochenende sondern 2-3 Wochen.

Schönes Wochenende,
Jurben


----------



## Jurben (1. März 2021)

Moin,

zusätzlich zu meiner Frage ober stellt sich grade noch eine...
Je mehr Kugellager eine Angelrolle hat, desto...?

Habe da jetzt etwas darüber gelesen. 3+1 soll wohl reichen. Zu viele sollen nicht gut sein
Wozu steht das 3+1 aber? Im allgemeinen gefragt... Könnt ihr mir das mit den Kugellagern erklären?
Ich habe eigentlich immer gedacht, dass je mehr Kugellager eine Angelrolle hat, desto höher ist die Qualität der Rolle.
Stimmt so wohl nicht...

Schönen Start in die Woche,
Jurben


----------



## Andal (1. März 2021)

Das "+1" bezeichnet das Walzenlager - die sog. unendliche Rücklaufsperre. Heute ein Standard bei allen Rollen, sieht man von Exoten ab. Bei den Lagern kommt es weniger auf deren Anzahl an, als auf deren Qualität und wo sie verbaut sind. Drei Schrottkugellager im Kurbelknauf bringen dir gar nix, aber es sieht halt im Katalog gut aus.

Wenn du nicht die allerbilligsten China Rollen kaufst, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass es passt. Aber selbst bei den billigen Rollen sind immer welche dabei, die herausragen. Andererseits kann es dir aber auch passieren, dass du für 200,- € eine Markenrolle kaufst und da passt gar nix!


----------



## Jurben (1. März 2021)

Hi @Andal
Danke mal wieder für deine Erklärung.
Walzenlager sagt mir ja so mal überhaupt nichts. 
Ich denke, ich werde mich da noch ins Thema Kugellager einlesen müssen, denn bisher versteh ich davon gar nichts, außer, dass sie gebraucht werden.

Besten Dank nochmal,
Jurben


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. März 2021)

Das Walzenlager oder Walzensperrlager hat im modernen Rollenbau die alte Rücklaufsperre mit einem Zahnrad und einem darin eingreifenden verstellbaren Hebel ersetzt. Und zu den Kugellagern, je mehr desto Reklamewirksamer. Eigentlich reichen 4 bis 5 aus, Rotor, Kurbelrad, Schnurlaufröllchen, Achse.  Und viele alte Rollen funktionieren auch mit nur einem Kugellager, der Rest sind  Gleitlager.  Aber auch ein gutes  Gleitlager läuft besser als ein schlechtes Kugellager. Und wenn du dir im Laden mal was neues anschaffst, die ausgestellten Rollen zum Probieren laufen alle gut, da werden keine schlecht laufenden hingelegt.  Probiere dann auch die aus dem Karton aus, das die auch gut läuft.


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. März 2021)

Viele guten Markenspinner haben am Drilling so einen Woll-Puschel bzw. - quaste.
Wie bzw. womit mache ich mir neue? Gibt's da passendes Material aus dem Fliegenfischerbereich?


----------



## Andal (1. März 2021)

Sockenwolle, Nähgarn und farblosen Nagellack, oder halt die tollen Varianten aus dem FliFi-Shop.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. März 2021)

Gefärbte Federn hab ich auch schon gesehen...


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. März 2021)

Gummi-Oktopus ueber den Drilling geschoben


----------



## Andal (1. März 2021)

Feine Streifen von (rotem) Teraband... da kannst du wirklich alles antüddeln, was Haus & Hof zu bieten haben.


----------



## DenizJP (2. März 2021)

Mal ne Frage an unsere Ansitzexperten.

Kumpel von mir angelt immer mit Ü-Ei in der Schnur. Mal von der Bisserkennung abgesehen sagt er, dass dadurch auch die Schnur gespannt bleibt und somit im Wasser kein Schnurbogen entsteht.


Wie kann man sich das vorstellen? Bleibt durch das Runterdrücken vom Ü-Ei die Schnur (geflochtene als auch Mono) im Wasser die ganze Zeit gespannt so, dass man keinen Anhieb durch weiten Schnurbogen versemmelt?


----------



## porbeagle (2. März 2021)

Ich würde sagen:
Die Schnur bleibt gespannt wegen dem Blei. Das Ü Ei wiegt ja nichts.


----------



## DenizJP (2. März 2021)

aso - er hängt nochmal Gewichte ins Ü-Ei rein.

ich angel halt auch mit Geflochtener mit 0,35mm - da ist die Strömungswirkung auf die Schnur natürlich nicht ohne hier am Main.


----------



## Gert-Show (2. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> aso - er hängt nochmal Gewichte ins Ü-Ei rein.
> 
> ich angel halt auch mit Geflochtener mit 0,35mm - da ist die Strömungswirkung auf die Schnur natürlich nicht ohne hier am Main.


Das Ü-Ei ist was für Stillwasser, Im Fließgewässer ist das, selbst mit Gewichten, in meinen Augen ungeeignet. Du musst ja die Gewichte dem Strömungsdruck anpassen, nicht zu leicht (da sonst sich die Hauptschnur strafft und du keine Bissanzeige hast) und nicht zu schwer, weil dann der anbeißende Fisch zu viel Widerstand spürt. Und du weisst selbst, dass die Strömung hier nie konstant ist, vor allem, wenn ein Schiff kommt.
Selbst mit 25er Mono und ufernahem Grundangels hast du mehr Zeit mit dem Festhalten/Kontrollieren/Neuauslegen des Ü-Eis zu tun als mit Entspannen.


----------



## Jurben (4. März 2021)

Mahlzeit,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Montage einer 3-Teilige Rute für den Transport dranzulassen, oder demontiert und montiert die Rute dann immer erst am Wasser?
Bei einer 2-Teiligen Rute ist das ja alles kein Problem, aber bei 3 Teilen wird es schon schwierig. 

Vielen Dank,
Jurben


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. März 2021)

Bei einer dreiteiligen Rute ist es einfacher wenn man das Mittelteil umdreht.


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> aso - er hängt nochmal Gewichte ins Ü-Ei rein.
> 
> ich angel halt auch mit Geflochtener mit 0,35mm - da ist die Strömungswirkung auf die Schnur natürlich nicht ohne hier am Main.


Aber gerade wegen der Strömung verstehe ich die Frage oder den Nutzen des Ü-Eis beim normalen Grundangeln nicht. Ich denke, dass Du der Strömung angepasste Bleie verwendest. Die Schnur wird durch die Strömung sowieso gespannt und die Bissanzeige erfolgt über die Rutenspitze. Das Ü-Ei ist ein alt bekannte Möglichkeit zur Verwendung im Stillwasser, oder so überbleiter Montagen, dass diese in jedem Fall liegen bleiben. Ist dann im Grunde nichts anderes wie ein "Kletteraffe" oder Swinger.


----------



## FishFreund (4. März 2021)

Der Trick mit dem Ü-Ei hört sich ganz interessant an. Das habe ich noch nie gehört. Da hab ich ja schon wieder etwas Neues gelernt. Ausprobieren werde ich es wahrscheinlich nicht, aber es ist immer gut so etwas zu wissen. 
Danke fürs Teilen.


----------



## Blueser (4. März 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Montage einer 3-Teilige Rute für den Transport dranzulassen, oder demontiert und montiert die Rute dann immer erst am Wasser?
> Bei einer 2-Teiligen Rute ist das ja alles kein Problem, aber bei 3 Teilen wird es schon schwierig.
> ...


Mache ich schon über dreißig Jahre so. Kein Problem, erst das Mittelteil vom Unterteil ab, parallel zum Unterteil halten und dann die Spitze ab und ebenfalls parallel zum Rest. Fertig, geht genauso schnell, wie man das hier liest  ...


----------



## Jurben (4. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei einer dreiteiligen Rute ist es einfacher wenn man das Mittelteil umdreht.





Blueser schrieb:


> Mache ich schon über dreißig Jahre so. Kein Problem, erst das Mittelteil vom Unterteil ab, parallel zum Unterteil halten und dann die Spitze ab und ebenfalls parallel zum Rest. Fertig, geht genauso schnell, wie man das hier liest  ...


Danke für die Antworten.
Ich werde beides probieren. Ich denke, die Reihenfolge machts.
Mittelteil zuerst ab, parallel zum Unterteil stellen, Spitze parallel zu Rest.

Verstanden

VG,
Jurben


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. März 2021)

Vorteilhaft wenn am ersten Teil der Rute auch ein Ring ist...


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. März 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> Ich werde beides probieren. Ich denke, die Reihenfolge machts.
> Mittelteil zuerst ab, parallel zum Unterteil stellen, Spitze parallel zu Rest.
> 
> ...



Probier's aus wie es für dich besser geht. Viele Wege führen nach Rom.


----------



## Andal (4. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Vorteilhaft wenn am ersten Teil der Rute auch ein Ring ist...


Wenn nicht, dann kann man das auch für den Transport leicht mit einem Pfeifenreiniger kompensieren.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. März 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, dann kann man das auch für den Transport leicht mit einem Pfeifenreiniger kompensieren.


Der fehlt bei meinen Aalruten und ärgert mich beim zusammenlegen ...


----------



## Blueser (4. März 2021)

Wichtig ist natürlich, dass man vorher genügend Schnur lässt oder die Rücklaufsperre an der Rolle deaktiviert.


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Der fehlt bei meinen Aalruten und ärgert mich beim zusammenlegen ...


Dann wird es wohl Zeit für was Anderes


----------



## Kauli11 (4. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Der fehlt bei meinen Aalruten und ärgert mich beim zusammenlegen ...


Wenn es dich nicht stört, kannst du dir an das Handteil grosse Ringe anbinden. Habe ich an zwei meiner alten Ruten auch gemacht und jetzt geht das zusammenbauen rucki-zucki.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. März 2021)

Da waren Original schon keine Ringe dran...

@Aalzheimer  :Will mir welche holen aber erst wenn die Läden auf haben, hoffentlich ist dann  die aalsaison nicht schon vorbei ...


----------



## Kauli11 (4. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Da waren Original schon keine Ringe dran...


Bei meinen Ruten seinerzeit auch nicht.


----------



## DenizJP (5. März 2021)

Überlege auf meine 3000er Stradic eine neue Schnur draufzupacken.

Habe gesehen Stroft bietet eine pink fluoreszierende Schnur in 7 bis 9kg an. Weiß jemand was es damit auf sich hat?



Alternative wäre ansonsten die Daiwa J-Braid x8 in Chartreuse mit 8kg. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung zur tatsächlichen mm Stärke der Schnur? Daiwa USA und Daiwa Deutschland haben da ja starke Abweichungen drin...


----------



## Bilch (5. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Überlege auf meine 3000er Stradic eine neue Schnur draufzupacken.
> 
> Habe gesehen Stroft bietet eine pink fluoreszierende Schnur in 7 bis 9kg an. Weiß jemand was es damit auf sich hat?
> 
> ...


Das müssen wir @Nordlichtangler fragen, er hat einige sehr gute Beiträge von der J-Braid geschrieben.

Was die Durchmesserangaben angeht, habe ich auch bei anderen Herstellern dieselben Erfahurngen gemacht - P-Line Spectrex, Spiderwire. Bei den Amerikanern waren die Schnüre bei derselben Tragkraft doppelt so dick, kann aber sagen, dass die amerikanischen Angaben viel mehr der Realität entsprechen. Weil mit den Durchmesserangaben so geschummelt wird, sollte das Kriterium bei der Schnurwahl (besonders bei den Geflochtenen!) mMn die Tragkraft und nicht der Durchmesser sein


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2021)

Also zu den von mir in DE auf 300m Orginalspulen gekauften Daiwa J-Braid x8 Schnüren kann ich von meinem Messungen her sagen,
dass meine grünen Schnüre erstaunlich maßhaltig zur Angabe sind, nicht alle gleich sondern mit Sprüngen, jedoch so gesehen zu sonstigen Schnüren+Angaben außergewöhnlich dünn sind.
Während die chartreuse eine andere Herstellung/Flechtung ist und je ca. 10% dicker.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. März 2021)

Die grüne ist voll ok und fällt dünn aus... Die habe ich mir jetzt zum dritten Mal aufspulen lassen nachdem ich zuvor fünf verschiedene gehabt habe... Bin zufrieden mit der...


----------



## DenizJP (6. März 2021)

Die Chartreuse von J-Braid x8?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. März 2021)

Mit grün ist die dunkelgrün gemeint.
Chartreuse ist eher neongrün, Knickifarbe usw.

Sie fällt geringfügig dicker aus, ist aber immernoch deutlich näher am angegebenen Durchmesser wie viele andere.
Die Schnur ist sehr weich und neigt in den sehr dünnen Durchmessern mit diversen Rollen auch manchmal zu Luftknoten.
Ansonsten aber eine Schnur die ihren Job problemfrei macht, kann man eigentlich bedenkenlos zugreifen.
Ob die Grand (also der Nachfolger) anders, besser oder schlechter ist kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2021)

Die Sache mit den Luftknoten bei der grünen 0,16 hat sich bei mir zum Glück voll erledigt auf der Daiwa 3000 HA last Gen,
verdünnisiert, also wahrhaft einfach in Luft aufgelöst! 
Man muss nur das ARC-Maß von Shimano berücksichtigen ...

So macht die direkte heiße Jagd im 100m Bereich wirklich Spaß, die Schnurdünne ggü. der 0,18 ist schon merklich vorteilhaft.
Beides sehr gute, wenn nicht schon allerbeste Schnüre, und noch angenehm bezahlbar.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. März 2021)

Ähnliches konnte ich auch beobachten. Hab die Schnur (chartreuse) auf 3 verschiedene Rollen, Daiwa Legalis HA, Ryobi Zauber und Shimano Ultegra 2500.
Auf den ersten beiden alles problemfrei, mit der Ultegra gabs aber regelmäßig Kuddelmuddel, machte echt kein Spaß damit.
Da kam dann ne Kastking Mega 8 auf die Shimano und seitdem auch keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. März 2021)

Grün ist besser als die neongelb...
Habe beide drauf...
0,18 ist so dünn wie bei anderen Marken 0,12-0,14...
Preis/Leistung stimmt, habe die 0,16er drauf und in gelb die 0,14er... Momentan werde ich mir die wieder holen bis mich ne bessere überzeugt für den Kurs...


----------



## vonda1909 (9. März 2021)

Habe  ein kleines Taschenmesser  als Zugabe von Askari bekommen. Doch wurde mir hier im AB gesagt das  ich es so nicht mitführen darf da es wegen eines Nüppel an der Klinge als Einhandmesser behandelt  wird.Für mich kein Problem  kann diesen entfernen und es mit beiden Händen  benutzen. Doch was  ist wenn jemand  nur einen Arm hat macht dieser sich dann Strafbar wenn er es mit führt?
Wäre ja dann schon sehr Behinderten feindlich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. März 2021)

Das ist nicht Behinderten feindlich, sondern für alle gleichermaßen gültig.
Angler mit körperlichen Behinderungen sind seltenst alleine am Wasser, eben weil es für sie gar nicht möglich ist ohne Hilfe.
Wie soll ein Rollstuhlfahrer in sein Auto kommen, wieder alleine raus, das Zeux aus dem Fahrzeug bis ans Wasser transportieren, sein Gefährt so platzieren das er nicht gleich die Böschung runter geht usw.
Gleiches gilt auch für Leute mit nur einem Arm...wie soll derjenige gleichzeitig die Rute halten und auch noch keschern zb?
Bei sowas ist ein Helfer schon von Nöten, sonst wäre dies für diejenigen körperlich eingeschränkten Leute gar nicht möglich.

Mit dem Messer ist es dann auch nicht anders, wobei ich mir hier dann eher ein Messer mit feststehender Klinge (simples Küchenmesser zb) eher vorstellen könnte für jene körperlich eingeschränkten Personen. Nicht jeder trägt sein Werkzeug in der Hosentasche


----------



## Minimax (9. März 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Habe  ein kleines Taschenmesser  als Zugabe von Askari bekommen. Doch wurde mir hier im AB gesagt das  ich es so nicht mitführen darf da es wegen eines Nüppel an der Klinge als Einhandmesser behandelt  wird.Für mich kein Problem  kann diesen entfernen und es mit beiden Händen  benutzen. *Doch was  ist wenn jemand  nur einen Arm hat macht dieser sich dann Strafbar wenn er es mit führt?*
> Wäre ja dann schon sehr Behinderten feindlich.


Arrr, Matey,
verrflucht und tausend Höllenhunde, das ist tis dikre diskremi EINE TEUFELEI der verdammten Landratten!
Deshalb muss  ich mir mein Entermesser beim Plündern immer zwischen die Zähne klemmen! Arr!
yoh-ho-ho,
Minihook


----------



## vonda1909 (9. März 2021)

Ich hatte  ja nicht gesagt  das  er ein Einarmigen Angler ist!Kann ja auch Kleingärten oder nur Wanderer sein, der sich mal X schneiden möchte .


----------



## Minimax (9. März 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Ich hatte  ja nicht gesagt  das  er ein Einarmigen Angler ist!Kann ja auch Kleingärten oder nur Wanderer sein, der sich mal X schneiden möchte .


und ich meinte lediglich Piraten, mein Fehler, sorry.


----------



## vonda1909 (9. März 2021)

Oh das mit dem Rollstuhlfahrer und selbstständig ins Auto rein und raus geht ganz  gut mit dem nötigen Umbau  am Auto.


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. März 2021)

Wem das Waffengesetz zu bürokratisch ist, hier ist es verständlicher erklärt>









						Das deutsche Waffenrecht für Messer einfach erklärt | Knife-Blog
					

Das Waffenrecht für Messer in Deutschland einfach und verständlich erklärt. Ohne Gesetzestexte dafür aber mit Blick auf den Alltag.




					knife-blog.com


----------



## DenizJP (9. März 2021)

also ich hab hier nen Messer das mal von der Polizei kontrolliert wurde beim Angeln, so ca 10-12cm reine Klinge schätz ich.
haben es sich angeschaut und dann einfach zurückgegeben.

EDIT:

_"Im Waffengesetz existiert die watteweiche Formulierung „berechtigtes Interesse”. Das „berechtigte Interesse“ oder ein „allgemein anerkannter Zweck“ kann eine Ausnahme vom Führverbot begründen. Dabei geht es nur um Messer, die legal besessen aber aufgrund ihrer Bauform (Einhandmesser, Klingenlänge) nicht geführt werden dürfen. Waffen oder verbotene Gegenstände können nicht unter diese Ausnahmeregelung fallen. Es gibt meines Wissens bisher keine rechtliche Klarstellung und die einzige halbwegs verlässliche Auslegung betrifft Jäger, die große Fixed als Jagdmesser führen dürfen."_


----------



## Bilch (11. März 2021)

Hat vielleicht jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Berkley Trilene Big Game Schnur gemacht. 1000 m kostet 10 Euro und so hätte ich mit sehr wenig Kosten genügend Schnur für alle meine Rollen.


----------



## jkc (11. März 2021)

Die Schnur kannst Du bedenkenlos verwenden.
Ein Kollege nutzt die seit gut 20 Jahren zum Karpfenangeln, er hat sich die Tage erst ne 5000m Spule davon gesichert, ich hab selbst auch schon mehrere Spulenfüllungen davon gehabt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Berkley Trilene Big Game Schnur gemacht. 1000 m kostet 10 Euro und so hätte ich mit sehr wenig Kosten genügend Schnur für alle meine Rollen.


Ich!

und ich verwende sie nur noch als Unterfütterschnur, dafür taugt sie.
Berkley Monofil-Schnüre hatten traditionell zwei Macken:
- recht drahtig, schlechter Benimm auf der Stationär-Spule
- schnelle Streßalterung, wenn stark belastet, also damals Weitwurfspin damit. Auch Aussage vieler Mefo-Fischer.

Mein Tip: Nimm etwas anderes, es gibt wirklich bessere Schnüre für das Geld, vor allem fürs feinere Spinnen, Posenfischen usw.
Als überdicke Grundschnur auf großen Rollen ist es sowieso recht egal.
Je nach Schnurdicke gibt es vlt. sogar noch etwas von dem ganz guten Stoff in Resten, gerne PN.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. März 2021)

Ich hab´ mal eine Frage , für die sich kein eigener Treat lohnt:

Räumt Ihr die Spülmaschine immer ganz voll oder stellt ihr die auch schon mal bei 3/4 tel an, wenn´s nicht mehr Geschirr zu spülen gibt?

R.S.


----------



## Jurben (11. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich hab´ mal eine Frage , für die sich kein eigener Treat lohnt:
> 
> Räumt Ihr die Spülmaschine immer ganz voll oder stellt ihr die auch schon mal bei 3/4 tel an, wenn´s nicht mehr Geschirr zu spülen gibt?
> 
> R.S.


Wir haben so ein "Schnell Programm". Die schmeißen wir an, wenn die SM zur Hälfte oder weniger befüllt ist.
Es kommt natürlich aber auch darauf an, ob Zeolith, oder nicht. Unsere ist zum Glück mit.
Wenn nicht, dann ist das Geschirr nach so einem schnellen Programm auch noch sehr sehr nass.
Damals, also noch vor Corona, als wir noch Besuch hatten und die SM proppenvoll war, dann das lange Programm, damit das Geschirr auch wirklich sauber wird.

Gruß,
Jurben


----------



## Gert-Show (11. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich hab´ mal eine Frage , für die sich kein eigener Treat lohnt:
> 
> Räumt Ihr die Spülmaschine immer ganz voll oder stellt ihr die auch schon mal bei 3/4 tel an, wenn´s nicht mehr Geschirr zu spülen gibt?
> 
> R.S.


Also das wäre ja unverantwortliche Verschwendung von wichtigen Ressourcen, bei 75% schon zu starten. Wenn meine Spülmaschine diesen Füllgrad erreicht hat und die auftretenden Gerüche mich zu einer sofortigen Reinigung zwingen, esse ich einfach noch drei bis sieben Hauptgerichte hintereinander, damit ich die Maschine dann mit 100% Inhalt Ihrem Zweck zuführen kann.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. März 2021)

Und wie sieht es bei euch mit der Waschmaschine aus??? Halb/ Dreiviertel/ oder nur voll???
Und Bodenwischen mit kalten Wasser oder warmen???
Fragen über Fragen, ich glaube meiner Putzfrau nicht mehr....


----------



## Jurben (11. März 2021)

Hallo,

ich versuche mich ein wenig in die Posenanglerei einzulesen. Besser gesagt in das angeln mit Waggler im stillen Gewässer.
Was mir nicht ganz klar wird...
Unterschied zwischen Float und Matchrute.
Was ich hier aber gelesen habe ist, dass ein gekaufter Stopper durch die Floatrutenringe passt. Bei der Matchrute soll es anders sein.
Werde aber nicht ganz schlau daraus. Ist das wirklich nur dieser +Punkt der Floatrute? 
Gibt es hier jemanden, der mich diesbezüglich aufklären kann?

Vielen Dank,
Jurben


----------



## Blueser (11. März 2021)

Ich nehme Zahnseite als Stopper. Wenn man die Enden relativ lang lässt, geht der durch jeden Ring.
Durchlaufperle natürlich nicht vergessen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2021)

Die heutige verkaufte Matchrute ist eine Floatrute mit besonders vielen kleinen Ringen, damit dünne Schnüre gut und klebefrei geangelt werden können.
Bei Wettfischen in GB war eine sehr feine Montage wie heute immer noch sehr wichtig, weil meist kampfentscheidend.
Es ist insofern begrenzt und lästig, als dass dickere Monofilschnüre ab 0,20mm schlecht durch die Matchberingung laufen, durch eine größere normal gehaltene Beringung aber noch gut, so dass daraus Varianten wie Sbirolino-Ruten u.a.m. entstanden.
Auch für schnelle Fließwasserangelei ist so eine Matchberingung nicht so toll, weil mit vielen kleinen Ringen der sehr leichte Schnurablauf mit der Strömung behindert wird. Es gibt vielfach so winzige Ringlein, dass ein Schnurstopper wirklich zum Hindernis wird.
Alle Gewässergeschwindigkeiten von sehr schnell bis Stillwasser sind wieder etwas anders zu beangeln.
Kann alles sehr genau in den Combos mit Schnur und Rollen und Montagen usw. angepasst werden, man kann sich dazu alleine gerne mal 20 oder 100 Posenruten zulegen


----------



## Thomas. (11. März 2021)

meine Matchruten haben ein WG. von 0-10gr, 0-15gr, 0-20gr. Floatruten  haben so bis 35gr und mehr, und die Rute als solche ist schwerer


----------



## Jurben (11. März 2021)

Danke für eure Antworten...
Was für eine Rute nimmt man denn heute für das allgemeine angeln mit einem Waggler in stillen Gewässern wie z.B. Seen vom Steeg aus?
Also da, wo auch ein gekaufter Stopper durch die Ringe passt.
Da wird es wahrscheinlich auch wieder 1000 verschiedene Meinungen zu geben, oder?


----------



## Blueser (11. März 2021)

Ich habe ne 3,30er Telerute mit 40-90g von Daiwa. Da bekommst du auch mal nen Aal oder einen Karpfen mit raus. Muss nicht für jeden Schei* eine extra Rute sein.


----------



## Thomas. (11. März 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Muss nicht für jeden Schei* eine extra Rute sein.


 doch muss


----------



## keinangelprofi (11. März 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Was für eine Rute nimmt man denn heute für das allgemeine angeln mit einem Waggler in stillen Gewässern wie z.B. Seen vom Steeg aus?
> Also da, wo auch ein gekaufter Stopper durch die Ringe passt.


Ich hab u.a. eine Korum Allrounder 1,5 lbs. Die hat sehr große Ringe, da geht jeder Stopper durch.


----------



## Jurben (11. März 2021)

Danke für die Antworten.
Für jedes Angelgebiet eine Angel... Joa, da kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es dann 100te Angeln sein könnten.
Blueser Ich finde gut, was Du schreibst, denn ich sehe es genauso. So richtig beschäftige ich mich erst sein einem Monat mit dem Thema "Angeln" und das obwohl ich seit 2013 hier bin.
Es ist so viel, von dem ich noch keine Ahnung habe. Ich merke aber durchaus, dass mir hier geholfen wird. Sehr viel Kompetenz hier im Board unterwegs.
Als ich klein war damals und mit meinem Onkel geangelt habe, waren das auch immer Teleruten.
Ich würde auch so eine bevorzugen.
Allerdings bin ich auch mehrteiligen Ruten nicht abgeneigt. 
Wie gesagt... Ganz normales Wagglerangeln am See vom Ufer oder Steeg.
Eure Vorschläge schaue ich mir an.
keinangelprofi Danke für den Tipp.

Vielen Dank und bis morgen,
Jurben


----------



## Thomas. (11. März 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich habe ne 3,30er Telerute mit 40-90g von Daiwa. Da bekommst du auch mal nen Aal oder einen Karpfen mit raus. Muss nicht für jeden Schei* eine extra Rute sein.


spaß bei Seite, das ist natürlich alles eine frage des persönlichen Geschmacks und Anspruches den man stellt. Ich zb. bin nicht so der Spin Fischer und lege da keinen besonderen wehrt auf den Ruten, mit meinen Spin Ruten würde Nordlichtangler u. Professor Tinca wahrscheinlich nicht mal Tomaten hochbinden, anders sieht es bei Match Ruten aus, da lege ich die Latte auch schon mal höher als nötig.


----------



## Thomas. (11. März 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Ich hab u.a. eine Korum Allrounder 1,5 lbs. Die hat sehr große Ringe, da geht jeder Stopper durch.


eine Super Rute für einen sehr guten Kurs wenn man sie noch bekommen kann, ich hatte sie mal in der Hand(11ft 1,25lb) und könnte mich heute noch Ohrfeigen das ich sie nicht gekauft habe, Preis Leistung das beste was ich in der Klasse bis jetzt kenne.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2021)

Es ist unabwendbar so, dass es viele wunderfeine und immer wieder in ganz feinen genialen Schritten verbesserte Ruten gibt,
dass es eine wahre Lust ist, so etwas benutzen können zu dürfen oder eben dauernd zu können.
Was nicht immer gleichbedeutend mit höheren Kaufpreisen ist, aber oft eben schon, die besseren Blankbauten sind vielfach aufwendiger hergestellt, aber man sieht hinterher in der Außenbetrachtung nichts davon, zumal viele wilde Deckmattenvarianten ohne Bedeutung existieren, rein zum Angelkäufer anködern, genauso wie allerlei goldene oder rote blitzernde Ringlein, Anglerkäufer-Blinkerlein zum anbeissen.

Glücklicherweise sind die letzten Jahre Angelgeräte relativ zum verfügbaren Geld und Inflation immer günstiger geworden, der Basislevel der Blanks ist immer weiter gestiegen, sündhaft teure Kohlefaser aus dem letzten Jahrtausend ist nicht mehr teuer.
Auch einfache Geräte und eben die Blankgrundstöcke in den Ruten sind erstaunlich brauchbar geworden. Leider wird an den Griffen gespart und da hat man jetzt seine Pein.
Selbst Kunststoffrollen haben einen gewissen Reifegrad erlangt und taugen für viele einfache Zwecke.

Willkommen im Angelgeräteparadies , den tollen 20er Jahren des 21.Jahrhunderts !


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (11. März 2021)

Gibt es denn kein Unterforum/Thread, in dem man über aktuelle Fänge diskutieren kann? Oder bin ich auf beiden Augen blind?

Edit: OK, ich war blind. Man muss nur im richtigen Unterforum suchen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. März 2021)

Moin. Bei unserem Sponsor Angel-Discount 24 sind gerade Balzer Knicklichter im Angebot. Weiß jemand ob das die mit Pulverstäbchen oder ohne sind?


----------



## jkc (13. März 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es ist unabwendbar so, dass es viele wunderfeine und immer wieder in ganz feinen genialen Schritten verbesserte Ruten gibt,
> dass es eine wahre Lust ist, so etwas benutzen können zu dürfen oder eben dauernd zu können.
> Was nicht immer gleichbedeutend mit höheren Kaufpreisen ist, aber oft eben schon, die besseren Blankbauten sind vielfach aufwendiger hergestellt, aber man sieht hinterher in der Außenbetrachtung nichts davon, zumal viele wilde Deckmattenvarianten ohne Bedeutung existieren, rein zum Angelkäufer anködern, genauso wie allerlei goldene oder rote blitzernde Ringlein, Anglerkäufer-Blinkerlein zum anbeissen.
> 
> ...



Moin, ich will nicht sagen, dass es in Sachen Blankbau keine Fortschritte gegeben hat, aber trotzdem frage ich mich oft wo dieser geblieben ist. Es kommt ja immer wieder auch vor, dass Nachfolger schlechter sind als Vorgänger und manch ein 10, 15, 20, 25 Jahre alter Blank scheint immernoch "up to date" zu sein, was irgendwie unlogisch ist wenn es doch bahnbrechende Entwicklungen gegeben haben soll.
Bzgl. der Griffaufbauten bin ich komplett bei Dir, teils wird krampfhaft versucht sich designtechnisch von Mitbewerbern abzuheben oder optischen Aspekten Vorrang einzuräumen, dass unfassbare Scheiße bei raus kommt.


----------



## Purist (13. März 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Es kommt ja immmer wieder auch vor, dass Nachfolger schlechter sind als Vorgänger und manch ein 10, 15, 20, 25 Jahre alter Blank scheint immernoch "up to date" zu sein, was irgendwie unlogisch ist wenn es doch bahnbrechende Entwicklungen gegeben haben soll.


Soviele verschiedene Blanktypen gibt es ja nun nicht, vielleicht eine Handvoll, von denen wiederum 1000 verschiedene Ruten gebastelt werden und das über Jahre hinweg. Bei Fuji sieht man die genialsten Erfindungen der Ringtechnologie, völlig auf Hochleistung getrimmt- ob sie die allerdings am Wasser, bei Wind und Wetter, auch sinnvoll ausspielen können, darf man bezweifeln, in Japan führt man mit sowas bestückte Ruten gerne in geschlossenen Hallen vor. Echte Weitwurfwunder bei geringstem Gewicht..
Griffaufbauten? Nunja, der Kork wird selbst bei hochpreisigen Modellen im Sinn der Gewinnmaximierung immer gruseliger und die Rollenhalter selber müssten eigentlich auf jeden Angler, jeden Handgröße, individuell angepasst sein. Um die Massenherstellung deshalb nicht auf den Kopf stellen zu müssen, gibt es eben immer wieder neue Designs, um von dem eigentlichen Dilemma abzulenken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. März 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, ich will nicht sagen, dass es in Sachen Blankbau keine Fortschritte gegeben hat, aber trotzdem frage ich mich oft wo dieser geblieben ist.


Hauptsächlich Leichtbau und erheblich gesteigerte Bruchresistenz, also wirklich beides möglich.
Nur bei wenigen Serien, die z.B. als Spinruten 9ft normal angeboten die 200€ kratzen, und weiter aufwärts.
Die einfachen Blanks, die Einlagen-Rollwerke, sind quasi unverändert. Sowas wie eine Berkley Series One aka Skeletor gab es schon 2000 und wird jetzt auch noch so zusammen gerollt, tw. sogar liederlicher gefertigt.
Bei den 100% "hand-held" Ruten u. Rückmeldung macht der hohe Blankbauaufwand viel aus, auch beim Drillspaß mit Fisch gefühlt im Arm.
Je mehr die Rute wo im Halter ruht und je stärker die eh dimensioniert sind, desto weniger merkt man von Leichtigkeit und taktilen Vorteilen.

Ansonsten liegen wir genau auf einer Linie, vieles sind Nebelkerzen, und auch ein gerüttelt Teil Verarschung dabei, wie z.B. Fuji Titanrahmen Torzite.


----------



## Fruehling (13. März 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> ...dass unfassbare Scheiße bei raus kommt.



Und wenn man sich sehnlichst einen Vertipper wünscht, kommt er nicht, denn "umfaßbare Scheiße" wäre perfekt gewesen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. März 2021)

Diese Wortschöpfung ist klasse  und die Sachlage sehr gut beschreibend!


----------



## zokker (13. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Moin. Bei unserem Sponsor Angel-Discount 24 sind gerade Balzer Knicklichter im Angebot. Weiß jemand ob das die mit Pulverstäbchen oder ohne sind?



Weiß ich nicht. Aber ich hab die letztes Jahr gehabt ... kommen mir nicht mehr in die Tüte, es waren viele Blindgänger bei.


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. März 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht. Aber ich hab die letztes Jahr gehabt ... kommen mir nicht mehr in die Tüte, es waren viele Blindgänger bei.


Ich habe seit Jahren sie von Balzer ohne Pulver, immer sehr gut mit zufrieden gewesen. Jetzt gibt es diese hier...


----------



## zokker (13. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich habe seit Jahren sie von Balzer ohne Pulver, immer sehr gut mit zufrieden gewesen. Jetzt gibt es diese hier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die von Suxxes kenne ich nicht. Ich werde mir wieder welche von Cormoran besorgen. Keine Blindgänger und leuchten ewig ... da kannste 3 mal die Woche mit los, ohne zu wechseln.


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. März 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Die von Suxxes kenne ich nicht. Ich werde mir wieder welche von Cormoran besorgen. Keine Blindgänger und leuchten ewig ... da kannste 3 mal die Woche mit los, ohne zu wechseln.


Mit Pulver?


----------



## zokker (13. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Mit Pulver?


ja, hab noch welche im Kühlschrank gefunden


----------



## hanzz (19. März 2021)

Mal ne Energiespar Frage
Heizung nachts in der Wohnung runter drehen und morgens wieder an oder lieber auf konstanter Temperatur lassen?


----------



## Jason (19. März 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mal ne Energiespar Frage
> Heizung nachts in der Wohnung runter drehen und morgens wieder an oder lieber auf konstanter Temperatur lassen?


Heizung aufgedreht lassen, aber die Technik auf Nachtabsenkung stellen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## ollidi (19. März 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mal ne Energiespar Frage
> Heizung nachts in der Wohnung runter drehen und morgens wieder an oder lieber auf konstanter Temperatur lassen?



Nachts über Steuerung absenken (z.B. auf 15 Grad) und tagsüber auf Normaltemperatur. Das kann man an den heutigen Thermen/Kesseln recht komfortabel einstellen.
Weiter als 15 Grad würde ich nicht runtergehen, weil dann die Wände und Möbel zu stark auskühlen können.

Wenn Du noch einen draufsetzen willst, richtest Du Dir ein Smarthome ein mit den entsprechenden Thermostaten, die Du dann einzeln ansteuern kannst.
Da kannst Du auch Tür- oder Fensterkontaktschalter einbauen, die dann mit den Thermostaten gekoppelt sind. D.h. Fenster auf zum Lüften und die entsprechenden Thermostate regeln dann automatisch auf 6 Grad runter. Sobald das Fenster wieder zu ist, regeln sie auf die voreingestellte Temperatur ein.
So habe ich das bei mir gemacht und das klappt hervorragend. Es gibt da noch mehr Spielereien. Z.B. wenn Du das Haus verlässt, die Temperatur automatisch runtergeht und wenn Du wieder nach Hause kommst, wird Deine "Wohlfühltemperatur" eingestellt.
Damit könnte man aber einen extra Thread füllen.


----------



## hanzz (20. März 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. 
An den Kessel komm ich nicht ran. 
Mietwohnung. 
Werd wohl für den kommenden Winter auf Smart umrüsten. 
Jetzt ist die Heizungszeit ja zum Glück bald rum.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mal ne Energiespar Frage
> Heizung nachts in der Wohnung runter drehen und morgens wieder an oder lieber auf konstanter Temperatur lassen?



Ich drehe abends vor dem Schlafen zwei Striche runter und morgens wieder hoch.


----------



## hanzz (20. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich drehe abends vor dem Schlafen zwei Striche runter und morgens wieder hoch.


So mach ich es bisher auch. So hab ich tagsüber 20 und nachts so um die 16 Grad. 
Bad und Schlafzimmer hab ich die Heizung gar nicht an. 
Hab halt ne saftige Heizkostennachzahlung bekommen. Naja. Ist das erste Jahr in der neuen Wohnung. 
Gas ist teurer geworden (so wie auch Benzin, dank der neuen Abzocksteuer) und Vormieter hat wohl weniger geheizt. 
Naja. Hab ja dafür was zur Seite gelegt und Strom gab es dafür ne ordentliche Rückzahlung. 

So. Das soll es zum Thema auch gewesen sein. Danke nochmal.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. März 2021)

Abends und morgens auf Körperwärme umschalten...Ist sehr effizient und fördert die Durchblutung, an manchen Stellen sogar ganz besonders, grins ...


----------



## DenizJP (20. März 2021)

Erie-Jigs vs die klassichen, runden Jigköpfe?


Bringen die Erie-Jigs tatsächlich in schwierigen Gewässern weniger Hänger und stehen für die Zander verführerischer? 


Oder ist das alles Marketing-Blabla?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> in schwierigen Gewässern weniger Hänger




Stein- oder Krauthänger?


----------



## DenizJP (20. März 2021)

je nach Abschnitt beides...


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2021)

Kraut setzt sich besonders gern vorn am Absatz zwischen Öse und Bleikopf fest.
Dagegen helfen Standup Jigs mit ganz vorn an der Spitze  angebrachter Öse. Da gibt es diesen Absatz nicht und Kraut gleitet großteils ab.
ZB diese:








						Owner Stand Up Type Jig Hook Gr.1, 4,90 €
					

Owner Stand up Jig Hook Gr 1 Ein extrem scharfer Jigkopf aus dem Hause Owner, perfekt für das Fischen mit Gummi auf Barsch, Hecht oder Zander!! Stand ups ei




					rsr-baits.de
				




Ansonsten kann ich Chebus empfehlen. Damit hat man auch bedeutend weniger Hänger als mit normalen Jigköppen.

Mit Steinpackungen hab ich keine Erfahrung, gibt es hier nicht.


----------



## jkc (21. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Erie-Jigs vs die klassichen, runden Jigköpfe?


Hi, die "normalen" Erie-Jigs kippen am Grund praktisch genauso um wie die runden, soll der Köder wirklich stehen bleiben, dann braucht man einen anderen Kopf.
Weniger Hänger kann ich den Erie-Jigs auch nicht zuschreiben. Rein vom drüber nachdenken würde ich sogar sagen, die Form frisst sich eher zwischen Steinen fest als ne Kugel und sie laufen ja dichter am Grund, in der Praxis hänge ich aber beide gleich häufig weg wenn man der Packung zu nahe kommt.
Stärke des runden Jigkopfes ist seine Vielseitigkeit und die doch wahrnehmbare bessere Wurfweite.
Ich fische trotzdem meistens Erie-Jigs, ganz einfach weil ich die Formen dafür hier habe und eben selber gießen kann.


Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. März 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> die Form frisst sich eher zwischen Steinen fest als ne Kugel und sie laufen ja dichter am Grund


Kann ich bestätigen - zwar nicht mit Steinen (habe hier keine Packungen), aber mit Schlamm, Morchellaub und Astresten. Die sammeln da vergleichsweise heftiger ein bzw. pflügen den Grund um. Sind IMO die stärksten Dreckfänger.

Aber: Genau zum besseren Halten des Grundkontaktes sind sie ja auch gedacht. Drum heben die aufgrund ihrer Ösenposition und Form auch nicht so weit ab.

Insofern: Stand-Up bzw. Tip-Up verwenden - da steht der Köder dann zuverlässiger hoch. Eventuell muss aber die "Standfläche" noch etwas nachgeklopft werden.

Aber: Je nach Strömungs- bzw. Schnurstärke und Ködervolumen bläst es so ein hochstehendes Ding dann auch einfach um (auch bei recht hohen Kopfgewichten). Funzt daher zuverlässig nur bei schwacher bzw. mäßiger Strömung oder im Stillwasser.

Wenn der Köder möglichst schnell abheben soll (z. B. auch zwecks möglichst schnellen Hochkurbelns bei Hindernis-Anklopf), empfehlen sich Banane bzw. frontbefestigter Fast Starter (gibt es z. B. bei Tommi Engel mit Rundkopf).

Andersrum ist so ein Erie natürlich super, wenn man auf recht hindernisfreiem Grund gezielt schleifen will - da ist schnelles Hochkommen dann natürlich nicht erwünscht.

Es gibt für jeden Anwendungszweck einen passenden Kopf. Da kann man einiges optimieren, wenn man denn will. Mit ganz normalen Rundköpfen lässt sich aber bereits sehr viel realisieren, wenn man sein Gesamtsystem genau kennt und im Griff hat.

Das Wichtigste zur Vermeidung von Hängern ist, ein Gefühl dafür zu entwickeln, wie nah man an das jeweilige Hindernis ranjiggen kann, bevor der Köder hochgekurbelt werden muss.

Dabei hilft ein möglichst taktiles System, um Hindernis-Anklopfer möglichst gut zu spüren.

Kann man z. B. gut üben, indem man sich ein gut sichtbares, fettes Stück Totholz (idealerweise noch watend erreichbar, falls es erstmal schiefgeht) im Flachwasser sucht und das gezielt überwirft.

Dann mit voller Absicht da so nah wie möglich ranjiggen, anklopfen lassen und beim ersten Anklopfer sofort die Rute hochnehmen (inkl. Kurbel-Beginn). Geht natürlich auch mit gut sichtbaren Einzelsteinen etc.

Wer da auf Nummer Sicher gehen will, nimmt zu Übungszwecken nen ollen Gammelkopf und kneift nach dem Köder-Aufziehen den Haken ab. Kopfform in diesem Fall erstmal ganz egal.

Da geht es um das Entwickeln dieses Reflexes - je schneller man da beim "Erst-Anklopf" reagiert, desto weniger Hänger gibt es. Andererseits will man ja möglichst nah an das Hindernis ran, da sich dort Fische bevorzugt aufhalten.

Und da hilft dann ein frontbefestigter Bananen- bzw. Fast-Starter-Jig, weil der wie gesagt von allen Kopfformen am schnellsten hochkommt.

Wenn das Gefühl mal irgendwann entwickelt ist, spielt es dann auch keine Rolle mehr, ob man ne Forellen- oder Wallerspinne in der Hand hat - komplett unabhängig von der jeweiligen WG-Klasse. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, die jeweilige Combo ist taktil genug bzw. möglichst gut abgestimmt (insbesondere wichtig auch bei Dunkelheit, wenn man mehr spürt als sieht).

Dann fällt auch die Köderführung leichter, wenn man z. B. bei Frost von Geflecht auf dehnungsarme (aber immer noch vergleichsweise "gummi-artigere") Mono zum Spinnfischen umsteigt.

Das Gefühl ist dann zwar weniger direkt, aber immer noch sinnvoll ausreichend für eine gute Steuerung - irgendwann kann man dann den Dehnungseffekt der Mono sozusagen automatisch mit einkalkulieren (in puncto Impulsstärke usw.). Mit sinnvoll gewähltem Geflecht geht das aber natürlich immer am besten.

Parallel hilft es, die Steig- bzw. Sinkrate des jeweiligen Köders mit einem bestimmten Kopfgewicht genau zu kennen. Denn da bestehen natürlich auch Unterschiede z. B. zwischen No-Action und Action mit großem Teller usw.

Habe ich anderswo ja schonmal erwähnt: Je besser man den individuellen Köder mit dem jeweiligen Rigging-System kennt, desto leichter fällt auch so etwas. Das kann man nicht kaufen, sondern muss das analysieren und üben. Egal ob Blech, Gummi, Wobbler oder sonstwas. Und das braucht ne gewisse Zeit.

Ein Erie hat zwar einen begrenzten Standup-Effekt, ist aber kein echter Standup. Im Gegenteil: Bei Strömung drückt es den Köder konstruktionsbedingt hinter dem Kopf dann flach auf den Grund.

Wenn da was hinten hochkommt, dann wie gesagt nur bei wenig Strömung oder im Stillwasser. Und dann auch nicht so weit wie bei nem echten Stand-Up bzw. Tip-Up.

Insofern ist es wichtig, die verschiedenen Kopfformen und deren Eigenschaften genau zu kennen.

Dann lässt sich verwirrendes bzw. fachlich falsches Marketing-Blahhh auch leichter als solches identifizieren.

Hier ein gutes Video zu den verschiedenen Köpfen - da wird auch explizit der Unterschied zwischen Standup und Erie erklärt (ca. bei Min. 13:40):


----------



## jkc (21. März 2021)

Moin, was bedeutet die Bezeichnung 6 + 1 Beringung?
Anzahl der Beringung auf den jeweiligen Rutenteilen oder Ringanzahl + Spitzenring? - Spitzenring gesondert zählen macht für mich irgendwie keinen Sinn, da der ja obligatorisch ist. 

Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. März 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Ringanzahl + Spitzenring?



Jupp.
Für die ganze Rute.


----------



## jkc (21. März 2021)

Voll unlogisch


----------



## DenizJP (23. März 2021)

Hat jemand nen Guide oder Video zur Hand bzgl. Geflochtene und Mono selbst aufspulen?

hatte mal so ein Gerät von Berkley war aber nicht wirklich zufrieden mit.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (23. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Guide oder Video zur Hand bzgl. Geflochtene und Mono selbst aufspulen?
> 
> hatte mal so ein Gerät von Berkley war aber nicht wirklich zufrieden mit.



Beim Aufspulen hilft mir meistens meine Frau. Wir stechen einen Bleistift in die Achse der Spule, sie hält den Stift fest und ich kurble die Schnur auf (Rolle dabei an der Rute montiert und lasse die Schnur durch die Ringe laufen). Das funktioniert prima. Damit die Schnur gut gespannt ist, legt meine Frau einen Finger an den Rand der Spule, um etwas Widerstand zu geben.


----------



## Bilch (23. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Guide oder Video zur Hand bzgl. Geflochtene und Mono selbst aufspulen?
> 
> hatte mal so ein Gerät von Berkley war aber nicht wirklich zufrieden mit.











						Der Aufspuleimer: Angelschnur selber aufspulen (mit Clip auf ANGLERBOARD TV)
					

Angelschnur selber aufspulen mit Eimer einfach und schnell




					www.anglerboard.de
				












						Vollgas beim Schnurwechsel
					

Für viele Angler ein leidiges Thema: Auf- oder Umspulen von Schnüren mit passgenauer Unterfütterung einer Unterschnur!  Folgendes Szenario: Wir wollen eine 2500er Rolle mit einer dünnen 0,10er Geflechtschnur passgenau bis zum Rand befüllen. Das Problem: Ohne Unterschnur bräuchten wir Unmengen...




					www.anglerboard.de
				








__





						Die Trickkiste für Jungangler - wie es einfacher geht!
					

Redaktionell     Die Trickkiste für Jungangler - wie es einfacher geht!  Ich möchte hier einen Riesendank an unseren User Stulle aussprechen.   Er hat angefangen, Tipps, Tricks ums einfacher angeln für Einsteiger zusammen zu tragen und zu veröffentlichen: Stulle Trickkiste  Ich hab ihn dann...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Mann, ich bin wirklich süchtig, dass ich fast alle Beiträge kenne bzw. sofort finde ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. März 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Mann, ich bin wirklich süchtig, dass ich fast alle Beiträge kenne bzw. sofort finde ...



Wie kann das wohl kommen?????


----------



## vonda1909 (23. März 2021)

Ich hatte so etwas  aus Lego...vom Sohnemann gebaut...


----------



## DenizJP (24. März 2021)

Da bei uns bald die BaFo Saison beginnt:

an unserem Gewässerabschnitt sind Drillinge verboten.

habe hier paar 3-6gr Wobbler mit Drillingen. Gibts da ne pauschale Faustregel beim Umbauen auf Einzelhaken?

oder einfach ungefähr die Größe beibehalten? was natürlich teilweise schwierig ist da alle eigene Größenangaben haben.


----------



## DenizJP (24. März 2021)

Und eine noch viel wichtigere Frage (die einen eigenen Thread eigentlich bräuchte..):

wer kauft sowas???


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> habe hier paar 3-6gr Wobbler mit Drillingen. Gibts da ne pauschale Faustregel beim Umbauen auf Einzelhaken?



Da am besten mal die Forensuche checken - irgendwo gibt es hier einen ellenlangen Thread speziell zum Thema EH-Umbau.

Ich persönlich empfehle, den jeweiligen EH etwas kleiner als den Original-Drillingsbogen x 2 zu wählen - sonst wird das IMO arg "gaffig".

Es kommt auch drauf an, ob bzw. wie der jeweilige Wobbler einen EH-Umbau verträgt. Evtl. muss mit Variieren der Sprengringgröße etc. nachgetunt werden.

Zudem die EH unbedingt so wählen, dass sie sich nicht gegenseitig einfangen können - ggf. nen kleineren Arschhaken wählen. Der Bauchhaken darf sich nicht an der Tauchschaufel verklemmen bzw. diese einfangen - drum nach nem Umbau unbedingt gleich mal nen kräftigen Schütteltest durchführen.

Andernfalls ist potenziell jeder oder jeder zweite Wurf fürn Hintern - der Wobbler läuft nicht mehr richtig, wenn der Bauchhaken an der Tauchschaufel festhängt.

Und das kann am Forellenbach tödlich sein - dort hat man je nach Spot evtl. nur einen einzigen Wurf, der dann richtig sitzen muss. Zuverlässige technische Funktionalität ist dort also besonders wichtig.

Bei zwei Haken: Der am Bauch sollte zwecks Schwerpunkt- / Lauferhalt der größere von beiden sein. Alternativ nur nen Arschhaken verwenden und den Bauchhaken durch ein abgestimmtes Gewicht ersetzen.

Eine Feinwaage hilft beim Tunen von Mini-Wobblern sehr - also zuerst mal die Originalteile wiegen und dann mit den EH gegenchecken usw. Dann Lauftests durchführen und so schließlich optimieren.

Noch mehr Details gibt es wie gesagt in dem erwähnten Thread.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. März 2021)

Deniz , nimm einfach einen kleinen Twister oder Gummifisch oder Creature - Bait am einfachen Jig-Köpfchen .

Lässt sich viel exakter ( am Grund ) führen und fängt.

Außerdem ist ein Verlust locker zu verkraften.

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (26. März 2021)

Zander im Schlamm?


Geh mit Kumpel heute Ansitz machen. einmal Mistwürmer/ Tauwürmer auf Aal in eher Ufernähe.
und mit Rotaugen auf Zander.

Die Stelle wo wir angeln ist ein strömungsberuhigter Bereich was bei den aktuellen Temperaturen sicher nicht verkehrt ist ABER
die Strömungskante ist so ca. 25m draußen und ab da bis zum Ufer ist es größtenteils Schlamm mit wenig Steinpackungen wenn überhaupt....

Da eher sinnvoller an die Kante rauszuhauen für die Zander? Kollege hat bisher tatsächlich meist weit draußen gefangen.
Denn das Ufer dürfte aufgrund der Struktur ja eher uninteressant sein...


----------



## Lorenz (28. März 2021)

Schleien!?
Wachsen die echt so langsam? Auf ca. 8cm hätte ich die so spontan geschätzt. Das Gewässer ist bis 2m und sehr nährstoffreich.


----------



## jkc (28. März 2021)

Jo, ich denke Schleien, ich finde 8cm für´s evtl erste Jahr gar nicht klein; bei uns gibt es die auch in der Größenordnung im Herbst, eher noch etwas kleiner...

Grüße JK


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (29. März 2021)

Im aktuellen Askari-Katalog ist mir aufgefallen, dass einige DAM-Artikel aus der Produktlinie Effzett ohne die Herstellerbezeichnung DAM angeboten werden. In dem Katalog werden auf manchen Seiten mehrere Produkte von einer Marke gezeigt. Da ist dann oben irgendwo das Markenlogo platziert und dann kommen die einzelnen Produkte. Statt DAM steht bei diesen Produkte nur Effzett dabei.

Hat jemand etwas mitbekommen, ob Effzett künftig als eigene Marke vertrieben wird (so wie es Citroen vor ein paar Jahren mit den Fahrzeugen der Linie DS gemacht hat)?


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. März 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Hat jemand etwas mitbekommen, ob Effzett künftig als eigene Marke vertrieben wird (so wie es Citroen vor ein paar Jahren mit den Fahrzeugen der Linie DS gemacht hat)?



Effzett ist die Raubfischsparte bei DAM. So wie zB MAD die Karpfensparte bei DAM ist, MDCAT die Wallersparte und Quick die Rollensparte.
Also nicht eine eigene Marke, sondern eine Marke im DAM Programm.


----------



## Zander Jonny (29. März 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, was bedeutet die Bezeichnung 6 + 1 Beringung?



Vielleicht das 6 ringe am vorderen Rutenteil sind und der eine am Griff Teil!?


----------



## Lorenz (29. März 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Spitzenring gesondert zählen macht für mich irgendwie keinen Sinn, da der ja obligatorisch ist.


Das macht Sinn. 
Durch das x+1 wird deutlich, dass der Spitzenring mitgezählt ist, bzw bei dem x eben nicht. 



1+1 Teilung bei Ruten bezeichnet einen Blank, der ins Handteil gesteckt. Auch dadurch wird eine Differenzierung von eben solchen Ruten und regulären zweiteiligen (symmetrisch oder asymmetrisch geteilt) erkennbar. Ringzahl und Art der Teilung hängen u.U. von dem Rutenmodell bzw der Länge innerhalb einer Serie ab. Manchmal sind z.B. die kurzen Spinnruten Modelle einer Serie 1+1 und die längeren 2 teilig, aber nicht alle Modelle sind in den Katalogen abgebildet.


----------



## yukonjack (29. März 2021)

Mal was anderes. Warum kann ich PN`s von anderen Boardis lesen. Wenn ich auf Aktualisieren drücke, erscheinen die neuesten Beiträge und darunter PN`s an Andere. 
PN heißt doch persönliche Nachricht, oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. März 2021)

Kannst du mal screenshot davon machen bitte?

TechDoc 

?


----------



## Blueser (29. März 2021)

Geht mir genauso:


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. März 2021)

Er meint wahrscheinlich die neusten profilnachrichten unter den neuesten Beiträgen... 
Die alten PN laufen per Unterhaltung glaub ich...


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. März 2021)

Ich sehe sowas nicht. Bin aber auch kaum mit dem Handy online.

Mal sehen was 
TechDoc 
dazu sagen.
Vielleicht ist das normal?


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. März 2021)

Ja, das sind Profilnachrichten. Persönliche Nachrichten sind in der Sparte Unterhaltungen ( Briefumschlag- Zeichen) untergebracht. Ist so o. K.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. März 2021)

Briefumschlag-Zeichen und dann über Unterhaltung hat man die ehemals alten PN als Privatnachricht...
Profilnachricht ist nicht Privatnachricht... 
Im neuen System ist Unterhaltung eine Privatnachricht...


----------



## TechDoc (29. März 2021)

Das sind die Profilnachrichten. Jedes Mitglied hat ein eigenes Profil, wo andere Mitglieder ihm direkt Nachrichten hinterlassen könne, die jeder sehen kann. Was in der alten Software die PNs waren, sind jetzt die Unterhaltungen.


----------



## yukonjack (29. März 2021)

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## DenizJP (30. März 2021)

Kleine Frage in die Runde.

Es wird wärmer der Frühling kommt!


lasse nun die Zander mal in Ruhe und geh auf Rapfen und Waller mit der Spinnrute.




welche Flussbereiche wären nun denn für Waller besonders interessant? Geangelt wird mit Topwater mit viel Krach sowie GuFi 15-20cm. Außerdem Waller-Blinker.


----------



## jkc (30. März 2021)

Moin, Topwater halte ich für zu früh, es sei denn Du hast wirklich einen mega Bestand und am besten irgendwo weit im Süden wo es schon richtig Temperatur hat.
Bei einer nächtlichen Scouttour letzte Woche bei rund 9,5°c Wasser habe ich im flachen noch keine Waller gefunden. Ich rechne aber damit, dass die flachen Bereiche mit den jetzt angekündigten warmen Tagen zunehmend interessant werden.
Gut ist sicherlich wenn irgendwelche Unterstände in der Nähe sind, tiefe Bereiche / Löcher oder versunkenes Astwerk. Strömungskanten sind auch immer interessant, hart in der Strömung würde ich aktuell aber noch nicht fischen.

Grüße JK


----------



## DenizJP (30. März 2021)

Ok danke - heißt mit GuFi am Grund arbeiten oder durch die verschiedenen Wasserzonen durchleiern wäre aktuell besser?


----------



## Gert-Show (30. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ok danke - heißt mit GuFi am Grund arbeiten oder durch die verschiedenen Wasserzonen durchleiern wäre aktuell besser?


Nicht am Grund, dort erwischt du die Zanderböcke auf den Nestern.


----------



## Blueser (30. März 2021)

Genau, die verbeißen alles, was in ihre Nähe kommt. Wäre schade um die Brut ...


----------



## jkc (30. März 2021)

Jo, Zanderbeifänge ausschließen macht die nächste Zeit schon Sinn, bei mir geht es eher darum Hechte zu vermeiden; gute Gewässerkenntnisse machen es da einfacher die Laichplätze zu umgehen.
Wenn die Welse aktiv sind funktioniert zumindest hier ohnehin das obere Wasserdrittel besser, auch über tiefem Wasser von 5 - 7m. Ich leier meist Gummis um 80g Eigengewicht am leichten Bleikopf.

Grüße JK


----------



## DenizJP (31. März 2021)

Wassertemperatur messen - wie macht ihr das vor Ort?

Ich vermute mal was mit Blei auswerfen? Denn wenn ich mit so nem Digitalmessgerät vor meinen Füßen im Wasser messe sagt das ja net viel über die Temperaturen dort aus wo ich die Montage auswerfe..


----------



## Blueser (31. März 2021)

Habe ein Badethermometer mit dabei. Draußen auf dem Wasser messe ich mit dem Deeper, ist aber auch nur an der Oberfläche. Besser wäre wohl eines mit langem Kabel, gibt es bestimmt auch irgendwo zu kaufen.
PS: in der Bucht habe ich eines mit 10m Kabel für 11€ gesehen. Ob das was taugt, keine Ahnung ...


----------



## JottU (31. März 2021)

Ich habe so eins. https://vf-angelsport.de/Saenger-Wasser-Thermometer-13cm
Ist schon beschwert. Haken ab, Thermometer dran und ab.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. März 2021)

Gibt auch welche die man auswirft und die Messen die Temperatur in verschiedenen Schichten bis zum Grund...


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Gibt auch welche die man auswirft und die Messen die Temperatur in verschiedenen Schichten bis zum Grund...



Anaconda Fish Hawk GTM zB.


----------



## DenizJP (4. April 2021)

Hab hier ne Spule mit ner Stroft 0,35mm Mono drauf 

an sich ne gute Schnur aber springt oft von der Spule und auch beim auswerfen wickelt sie sich gern mal um die Spule...

meine Frage: was kann man hier machen um das Problem zumindest zu lindern?

Schnur entfernen damit die Mono nicht so schnell abspringt? Vor jedem Einsatz die Spule ins Wasser tauchen?

kann man überhaupt was machen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. April 2021)

Ich glaube PirschHirsch ist so'n Strofter(wenn ich mich recht erinnere).
Vielleicht hat er zu dem Klingeldraht ein paar Tipps?


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. April 2021)

Yo, ich fische z. B. für Aal-brutal mit evtl. Beifang-Waller, Schwer-Deadbaiting auf Hecht, Bigbait-Frostspinnen etc. schon ewig 0,40er Stroft ABR.

Zweifellos drahtig, aber sehr robust.

Wichtig ist da, nicht gleich beim ersten Trocken-Wurf voll mit Gewalt durchzuziehen. Insbesondere nach längerer Trocken-Lagerzeit.

Erst mal sanft, dass ne Runde von der Leine ins Wasser kommt und ordentlich nass wird. Quasi reinwerfen und etwas "anweichen" lassen.

So gewässert kann man dann nach recht kurzer Zeit ganz normal ballern - man merkt dann auch, wie die Schnur geschmeidiger wird.

Hängt aber natürlich auch von der Wurftechnik (Stichwort: kontrollierte Fingerbremse zum Vermeiden riesiger Schnurbögen in der Luft bei Wind usw.), Vermeiden von Lockerleine-Aufkurbeln usw. ab

--> wenn die sich beim Auswerfen um die Spule wickelt, stimmt potenziell auch was mit Spulen-Füllstand, Bespulungs-Methode / -Strammheit etc. nicht.

Ich fische die 40er auf 560er Slammers - die sind weder für besonders tolle Schnurverlegung noch für Bigpit-Flachheit / Großspulendurchmesser bekannt.

Habe da aber trotzdem überhaupt keine Probleme mit der Leine. Und ich ballere da kompromisslos und reite die Leine auch ansonsten extrem wüst her (Stichwort: Brutal-Kranen statt Drillen in Totholznähe usw.) - genau dafür ist sie ja gedacht.

Ich habe die vor dem Selbst-Draufkurbeln (gegen den Uhrzeigersinn von der Kaufspule ablaufend) zwei Tage lang gewässert und dann einfach stramm durch einen nassen Lappen draufgedreht.

Dann bei jedem Einsatz zuerst ein Sanftwurf mit Kurzwässern, danach gib ihm auch mit richtig schweren Montagen, Deadbaiting-Großköfis plus Blei usw.

Das Problem muss IMO irgendwo auch an der "Bedienung" bzw. dem Gesamtsystem liegen und nicht nur an der Schnur. Es kann auch sein, dass die verwendeten Rollen suboptimal kompatibel zu den verwendeten Ruten sind (Stichwort: Startring-Abstand / -Durchmesser, dadurch evtl. "Schnurstau" beim Abwurf etc.).

Es vertragen sich halt auch nicht unbedingt alle Rollen mit allen Schnüren - vor allem bei drahtiger Fettmono.

Es wäre auch hilfreich, zu wissen, um welche Stroft es sich genau handelt. Und welche Rollen verwendet werden.

Für eine genau System- und Problemanalyse müsste man halt idealerweise live dabei sein - das ist virtuell sehr schwer, da wie gesagt X Faktoren mit hineinspielen können.

Es kann aber wie gesagt IMO nicht nur ausschließlich an der Schnur liegen, da muss noch ein anderes Problem (bzw. deren mehrere in Kombination) vorliegen.


----------



## DenizJP (4. April 2021)

Danke schon mal!

Ist ne Stroft ABR 0,35mm in hellgrau auf einer Okuma Longbow XT 6500er Rolle.

Habe sie jedoch im Laden bespulen lassen! Könnte also mit ein Grund sein da sie dort zwar neu aus der Packung war aber maschinell bespult wurde.



Habe übrigens nochmal nachgeschaut... von der Spule alleine springt sie nicht ab (hab das verwechselt...) aber beim Auswerfen so bei jedem 5-7. Wurf schonmal.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. April 2021)

Ich denke, das Problem ist identifiziert:

Trocken-maschinelles Aufspulen ohne Rollen-Eigenwicklung mag die ABR vor allem in stärkeren Durchmessern überhaupt gar nicht, bei dieser Schnur ein absolutes No-Go.

Wenn dann noch ein Erst-Kraftwurf relativ kurz nach dem Aufspulen dazukommt, ist das da schon fast ne Garantie für Perücken etc. Da ist die Leine im "Rohzustand" einfach viel zu störrisch.

Künftig:

Gewünschte Lauflänge kaufen / bestellen, Kaufspule 1,5 bis 2 Tage wässern, dann gegen den Uhrzeigersinn von der Kaufspule stramm durch einen nassen Lappen auf die Rolle kurbeln. Dabei auf Aufspulhilfsgeräte etc. komplett verzichten, braucht kein Mensch. 

Einfach durch den Ruten-Startring drehen und vor der Rolle stramm durch den nassen Lappen laufen lassen.

Dann die Schnur noch paar Tage ruhen lassen. Dann hat sie sich memory-mäßig an ihre neue Heimat gewöhnt und macht keinen Ärger.

Bei solch Umgang geht auch das "Wässern" nach dem Erst-Sanftwurf dann recht fix vonstatten. Beim Angeln auf Kurzdistanz kann man es sich zuallermeist auch komplett sparen.

Es kann evtl. auch sein, dass die Schnur beim maschinellen Aufspulen im Laden einen Hitzeschaden erlitten hat - da habe ich im Lauf der Jahre schon die buchstäblich heißesten Sachen gesehen:

Die "Krönung" auf ner Messe war mal ein Stand, bei dem der Aufspuler die Schnur - auch noch Geflecht - unter Ultra-Highspeed mit nem Kugelschreiber "verlegt" hat - ich hab gedacht, ich seh nicht recht. Der mir unbekannte Schnurkäufer dürfte daheim dann wohl viel Spaß gehabt haben. Potenziell verglüht bei Verkauf.

Habe das damals natürlich nicht kommentiert (da nicht meine Rolle bzw. Angelegenheit), aber innerlich nur den Kopf geschüttelt. Wäre das meine Schnur gewesen, hätte ich die dem Verkäufer auf ex ins Großhirn gestopft. Ohne Vorbohren.

Ich kenne halt die Aufspul-Kompetenz in dem Laden da nicht.

Ich persönlich lasse - egal welche Schnur - daher niemals maschinell im Laden aufspulen, sondern mache das bei Mono wie Geflecht immer nass und selbst mit der geschilderten Methode.

Habe so praktisch keinerlei Probleme mit Vorschäden, Perücken etc. Da weiß ich einfach, dass das funzt und mir niemand die Leine von vorn herein schrottet. Und die Schnur mit der Eigenwicklung der Rolle verlegt wird.

Ach ja: Mehrfaches Kurbel-Umspulen von einer Statio-Spule auf die andere mag so harte, drahtige Hochleistungs-Mono auch überhaupt gar nicht. Da können dann richtige "Drallknubbel" entstehen.


----------



## Allround-Angler (4. April 2021)

Schnur hat auch einen Memory-Effekt:
Deshalb solte man eine frisch bespulte Schnur erst einmal ein paar Tage/ Wochen stehen lassen.
Feuchtigkeit und Wärme beschleunigen den Prozeß.
Sonst kommt sie in großen Klängen (von der Großspule runtergespult) gesprungen.
Ich bin beim Bespulen anderer Meinung als viele andere:

Schnufeind Nr. 1 ist für mich Schnurdrall.
Deshalb Spule runter und drallfrei z. B. mit einetr Bohrmaschine aufspulen oder vom Händler mit der Spulmaschine.
Ein Fachhändler, der dabei die Schnur überhitzt, wird sich wohl sowieso nicht mehr lange halten können.
Es wäre für den Fachhändler viel billiger, statt einem geeichten Schnurspulgerät von Hand aufzuspulen, warum macht er es trotzdem?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. April 2021)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Schnufeind Nr. 1 ist für mich Schnurdrall.
> Deshalb Spule runter und drallfrei z. B. mit einetr Bohrmaschine aufspulen oder vom Händler mit der Spulmaschine.



Den Schnurdrall wirst du damit aber auch nicht verhindern, denn dieser entsteht nunmal konstruktionsbedingt zwangsläufig immer auf denjenigen ersten Metern, die später auch immer wieder eingekurbelt werden...bei Nutzung von Stationärrollen ist dies so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.
Die Schnur gewöhnt sich mit der Zeit sowieso daran, je nach Beschaffenheit der Schnur und Untergrund (sprich Rolle+Spule) dauert das eben mal mehr oder weniger.
Mit gewissen Vorkehrungen und Selbstaufspulen kann man dem von vornherein etwas begegnen, indem man dafür sorgt das die Schnur "natürlich" auf ihr zukünftiges Bett (halt die Spule) gelegt wird.
Maschinelles Bespulen drückt eine Schnur in eine Situation, aus der sie sich gerade auf den ersten Metern (das können auch durchaus über 100m werden je nach Einsatzzweck) garantiert befreien will, eben weil es nicht dem Wickelbild der entsprechenden Rolle entspricht.
Das natürliche Wickelbild kann keine Maschine nachbilden, gerade bei steiferen Schnüren ist dies aber die Basis einer vernünftigen Harmonie.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. April 2021)

Eines noch:

Beim Selbst-Bespulen ist es zumindest bei den alten Slammers sinnvoll, das mit maximal zugeknallter Bremse zu machen. Also die Bremse wirklich bis zum Anschlag zudrehen, bis nix mehr geht.

Damit lässt sich dem rollentypischen "Dönerspieß" bei steigendem Füllstand ganz gut entgegenwirken.

Warum das so ist, weiß ich nicht - bin kein Rollentechniker.

Diesen Slammer-Tipp gab es vor vielen Jahren mal hier im AB.

Von wem, weiß ich nicht mehr - jedenfalls danke ich dem damaligen Tippgeber weiterhin herzlich, das funzt gut.


----------



## DenizJP (8. April 2021)

Nabend die Herren

ich binde meist bei meinen eigenen Vorfachhaken ans obere Ende nen doppelten Schlaufenknoten. Vor allem bei dickerem FC oder Mono ist das ein Abenteuer und gibt am Ende meist nen fetten Knotenknubbel.


gibt es noch andere passendere Knoten hierfür? Am Ende soll natürlich ne Schlaufe bzw. Öffnung bleiben um am Karabiner schnell Vorfächer wechseln zu können


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. April 2021)

Meinst du so etwas ?









						Angelknoten: Der Schlaufen-Knoten – Clickbaits – Blog für Angler
					

Angelknoten: Der Schlaufen-Knoten – Knoten für Angler ✓ Wie bindet man den Schlaufen-Knoten ✓ Einfache Anleitung ✓ Schlaufen Knoten binden – so geht's!



					clickbaits.de
				








__





						angelknoten schlaufe - Google Suche
					





					www.google.com


----------



## DenizJP (8. April 2021)

Genau


----------



## jkc (8. April 2021)

Achterschlaufe:





bei richtig fettem Mono zum Wallerangeln das Auge:


----------



## DenizJP (10. April 2021)

Hallo - erneut ich xD


da ich mit meinem Sohn langsam aber sicher an die Vereinsgewässer fahren möchte, möchte ich ihm seine eigene Rute kaufen. die Rolle wäre meine 2500er Legalis LT mit Mono drauf.,


er ist 5 Jahre alt und ca. 1,20m groß.


wie lang sollte da die Rute idealerweise sein? Kann ihm ja keine 3,60m Feederrute in die Hand drücken ^^


dachte so eine Kinderrute oder "echte" Rute mit bis 1,60m dürfte passen..


----------



## zokker (10. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hallo - erneut ich xD
> 
> 
> da ich mit meinem Sohn langsam aber sicher an die Vereinsgewässer fahren möchte, möchte ich ihm seine eigene Rute kaufen. die Rolle wäre meine 2500er Legalis LT mit Mono drauf.,
> ...



3 Meter, aber ohne Rolle ... nennt sich Stippe ...


----------



## Blueser (10. April 2021)

Würde auch eine leichte Stippe empfehlen. Das Erfolgserlebnis ist da deutlich größer und die Motorik bezüglich Auswurf und Anhieb wird ständig trainiert.


----------



## keinangelprofi (10. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> dachte so eine Kinderrute oder "echte" Rute mit bis 1,60m dürfte passen..


Ich würde dir so eine Kids Rute empfehlen oder eine ganz einfache Spinnrute aus dem Einsteiger Segment. Über 2 m würde ich nicht gehen. Sonst können sie nicht richtig werfen und so weiter. Nimm aber nicht das allerbilligste. 25 € solltest du schon investieren.

Dünne und geschmeidige Schnur drauf maximal 0.20er und die Spule nicht so voll machen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. April 2021)

Genau das wollte ich auch schreiben zokker .
Perfekte Einstiegsrute für solche Knirpse und mit 10 Euro auch sehr erschwinglich und keiner ist traurig wenn se kaputt geht.
Und schön vorne auf die Grundeln. Da stimmt dann auch die Schlagzahl


----------



## vonda1909 (10. April 2021)

Schau mal bei Thomas Pfillip oder Aktion  dort  findest  du es im Komplett Paket.


----------



## Vanner (10. April 2021)

Stippe, weniger Huddelei, mehr Freude am Angeln.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. April 2021)

Stippe auf jeden Fall...
Dann da angeln wo er auch was fängt und stolz wie Oscar sein wird...


----------



## Jurben (16. April 2021)

Hey,

ich bin der Glückliche, der beim Gewinnspiel die 
Berkley PowerBait Triple Swirl​gewonnen hat.
Leider kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, und wollte fragen, ob man die Paste tatsächlich nur für Forellen benutz, oder ab da auch Barsche oder andere Fische darauf abgehen?
Ich mache mir daraus eine Kugel und bringe Diese dann an den Haken? Wie ein Maiskorn zum Beispiel?

Vielen Dank,
Jurben


----------



## Snâsh (16. April 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich bin der Glückliche, der beim Gewinnspiel die
> Berkley PowerBait Triple Swirl​gewonnen hat.
> ...


Hi Jurben, bis jetzt habe ich es nur auf Forellen versucht. Ich denke aber das man damit noch mehr fangen kann. Wichtig: Der Teig ist oft auftreibend, also pass bei der Präsentation ein bisschen auf. Meist fische ich den Teig auch nicht stationär und forme ihnen in der Form eines "Spinnerblatts". Da gibt es 100 Anleitungen auf Youtube. Damit der Teig rotiert beim einholen. So kann man schön Strecke absuchen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. April 2021)

In meinem einen Verein ist der Chemiekram explizit verboten!


----------



## Floma (17. April 2021)

Mir ist von einer ~60 Euro "Karpfenrolle" der Schnurclip abgebrochen (und verloren gegangen). Ich hänge da einen Haushaltsgummi ein.
Was kennt ihr für Alternativen außer dem Fahrradschlauch,die mir jetzt noch bleiben.

Vielleicht einen kleinen Knopf oder ähnliches so ankleben, dass ich den Gummi unterklemmen kann?


----------



## Floma (17. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Nabend die Herren
> 
> ich binde meist bei meinen eigenen Vorfachhaken ans obere Ende nen doppelten Schlaufenknoten. Vor allem bei dickerem FC oder Mono ist das ein Abenteuer und gibt am Ende meist nen fetten Knotenknubbel.
> 
> ...


Ich hasse die Knoterei bei dickerem FC. Lässt sich aber auch quetschen. Wenn du schon eine Zange hast, wäre das eine einfache Alternative.
PS: ohne dritte Durchführung quetschen, dafür am Ende aber einen Knubbel schmoren.


----------



## Minimax (17. April 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Mir ist von einer ~60 Euro "Karpfenrolle" der Schnurclip abgebrochen (und verloren gegangen). Ich hänge da einen Haushaltsgummi ein.
> Was kennt ihr für Alternativen außer dem Fahrradschlauch,die mir jetzt noch bleiben.
> 
> Vielleicht einen kleinen Knopf oder ähnliches so ankleben, dass ich den Gummi unterklemmen kann?


Bestell doch ne Ersatzspule?


----------



## Forelle74 (17. April 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Mir ist von einer ~60 Euro "Karpfenrolle" der Schnurclip abgebrochen (und verloren gegangen). Ich hänge da einen Haushaltsgummi ein.
> Was kennt ihr für Alternativen außer dem Fahrradschlauch,die mir jetzt noch bleiben.
> 
> Vielleicht einen kleinen Knopf oder ähnliches so ankleben, dass ich den Gummi unterklemmen kann?
> ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. April 2021)

Floma
Gib bei Google mal Line clips fishing reels ein, da wirst du fündig.
Z. B. https://www.mvspools.com/en/accessories-for-fishing-reels/180-line-clip-for-fishing-reels-.html

Gibt aber noch andere.


----------



## Floma (17. April 2021)

Auf eine Ersatzspule bin ich nicht gekommen . Allerdings finde ich den Clip an der Rolle nicht wirklich gut gelöst. Werde also mal diese Nachrüst-Clips ausprobieren.
Danke an alle


----------



## DenizJP (19. April 2021)

Weil ich letztens die Diskussion mit wem hatte:

können besonders Dicke Geflochtene zum Einsatz auf Aal kommen? Also 0,35mm und aufwärts?

Oder ist von der Physik her der Schnurabrieb auch dann weiterhin ein grundsätzliches Problem?


----------



## hanzz (19. April 2021)

Mal ne andere Frage ?

Was spricht gegen Mono ? 
Ist doch viel günstiger und erfüllt den Zweck.


----------



## DenizJP (19. April 2021)

Spricht nix dagegen.

Der Kollege meinte nur "dicke Geflochtene und nix passiert".


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. April 2021)

Dauert eben länger bis ne dicke Schnur durch ist. Ausfransen wird sie trotzdem schnell.
Ne dicke Mono hält länger und ist viel günstiger.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. April 2021)

Geflecht ist da als Hauptschnur immer vergleichsweise empfindlicher und macht daher IMO überhaupt gar keinen Sinn.

Zudem hat man dann immer das Gemache mit dem Mono-Schlagschnurknoten usw. Bringt allgemein IMO nur Frust statt Lust bzw. deutlich mehr Nach- als Vorteile.

Weiß auch nicht, woher da beim Normal-Grundangeln der offenbar allgemein zunehmende "Trend" zu Geflecht kommt - das kostet IMO einfach nur unnötig Geld, Zeit und Nerven. Daher IMO Komplettkäse.

Wenn man Pech hat, rubbelt einem je nach Kleinteile-Qualität evtl. schon der Run Ring bzw. Blei-Laufwirbel das Geflecht im "Anschlagsbereich" vor dem Vorfachwirbel an.

Da muss nur was (potenziell auch fast unsichtbar) schlecht entgratet / verarbeitet sein, dann geht der Freiflug- / Abrisszirkus evtl. schon ganz ohne Drill los. Insbesondere bei Verwendung schwerer Bleie.

Zum sicheren Entgegenwirken braucht man dann wieder Rigtubes etc. oder sollte seine Kleinteile vorab per Lupe begutachten, sorgsam befühlen etc. - viel zu viel Gemache (inkl. neuer anderer Rigtube-Nachteile bei Laufmontagen) für praktisch keinerlei Vorteile.

Ich persönlich setze starkes Geflecht beim Grundangeln nur auf meinen Waller-Ansitzcombos ein.

Und dann in Stärken, die für schwächere Normalfisch-Combos viel zu heftig wären (z. B. 0,60er-Geflecht auf ner Aalrute bringt es halt mal gar nicht).

Auf allen anderen Grund-Combos (Hinweis: Feedern betreibe ich gar nicht) ist bei mir Mono in verschiedenen Stärken - und das macht in meinem Fall schon immer null Probleme. Weder in puncto Abrieb noch in puncto Bissanzeige.


----------



## DenizJP (19. April 2021)

jo

ich hab ja inzwischen auf beiden Freilaufrollen Mono drauf 

einmal Stroft ABR in 13 kg und einmal Climax Aalmono in 0,3mm

Vor allem die Climax läuft super

null Drall bisher


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. April 2021)

Na also, dann einfach drauflassen. Never change a running system.

Aber: Stroft ABR in 13 kg gibt es nicht - entweder 10,5 kg (0,35er) oder 14 kg (0,40er). Das weiß ich sicher, da ich beide Stärken schon ewig verwende.

Also vermute ich mal, dass Du da die 0,40er draufhast?


----------



## DenizJP (19. April 2021)

Sorry dann war es die 0,35mm


----------



## vonda1909 (21. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Weil ich letztens die Diskussion mit wem hatte:
> 
> können besonders Dicke Geflochtene zum Einsatz auf Aal kommen? Also 0,35mm und aufwärts?
> 
> Oder ist von der Physik her der Schnurabrieb auch dann weiterhin ein grundsätzliches Problem?


Wenn es saubere Gewässer sind warum nicht.Doch in der  Steinpackung bei erhöhter Hängergefahr würde ich drauf verzichten.


----------



## subterranea (22. April 2021)

Eine Frage zum Forum intern...ich schaue in diverse Foren meist über die Kategorie "neue Beiträge". In allen (!!!) anderen Foren ist es so, dass ein Thread, in den ich rein geschaut habe in dieser Liste trotzdem noch zu sehen ist, lediglich etwas dezenter dargestellt. Hier im Anglerboard ist der Beitrag dann erstmal weg, bis wieder jemand etwas geschrieben hat. Ist das eine Einstellungssache, oder gibt das die Forensoftware nicht anders her?


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (22. April 2021)

subterranea schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum Forum intern...ich schaue in diverse Foren meist über die Kategorie "neue Beiträge". In allen (!!!) anderen Foren ist es so, dass ein Thread, in den ich rein geschaut habe in dieser Liste trotzdem noch zu sehen ist, lediglich etwas dezenter dargestellt. Hier im Anglerboard ist der Beitrag dann erstmal weg, bis wieder jemand etwas geschrieben hat. Ist das eine Einstellungssache, oder gibt das die Forensoftware nicht anders her?



Ich muss es an TechDoc weitergeben.


----------



## Mikesch (22. April 2021)

subterranea schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum Forum intern...ich schaue in diverse Foren meist über die Kategorie "neue Beiträge". In allen (!!!) anderen Foren ist es so, dass ein Thread, in den ich rein geschaut habe in dieser Liste trotzdem noch zu sehen ist, lediglich etwas dezenter dargestellt. Hier im Anglerboard ist der Beitrag dann erstmal weg, bis wieder jemand etwas geschrieben hat. Ist das eine Einstellungssache, oder gibt das die Forensoftware nicht anders her?


Da wird man dann unterscheiden müssen zwischen "Neue Beiträge" und "Ungelesene Beiträge", oder so ahnlich.


----------



## NaabMäx (22. April 2021)

mikesch schrieb:


> Da wird man dann unterscheiden müssen zwischen "Neue Beiträge" und "Ungelesene Beiträge", oder so ahnlich.









"Filter auf ungelesen" klick da mal auf das Kreuz, dann bleiben die da.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (24. April 2021)

Gehe ich Recht in der Annahme das die Mitgliederkarte nicht merh vorhanden ist?


----------



## JottU (25. April 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Gehe ich Recht in der Annahme das die Mitgliederkarte nicht merh vorhanden ist?


Kann mich nicht entsinnen, daß es die im AB jemals gab. FHP hat eine, evtl verwechselt?


----------



## sprogoe (25. April 2021)

Suchst Du ein Mitglied, klickste oben rechts "Zur Zeit aktive Mitglieder an, danach weiter unten links "Teammitglied suchen", feddich.

Oh´ pardon, habe mich ev. doch vertan. Dann einfach nicht beachten.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (25. April 2021)

Ich hatte kein Mitglied gesucht, ich war nur im Glauben hier gab es mal eine Deutschlandkarte wo die Wohnorte, beziehungsweise die PLZ der Wohnorte  der Mitglieder auf einer Landkarte aufgeführt waren
Ich kann mich aber auch irren 

Ich habe gerade mal die Suche bemüht, es gab die Mitgliederkarte wohl mal, ist aber schon sehr lange her, da dürften sich nur noch wenige User dran erinnern
Da sieht man mal wie lange ich nicht mehr hier war


----------



## sprogoe (25. April 2021)

Okay verstanden, dann vergiß mein Gelaber.


----------



## Minimax (25. April 2021)

Eigentlich ein Gutes Stichwort.
Anglerboard Redaktion : 
Wenn ich mir ein AB-Logo-Tattoo stechen lasse, würdet ihr die Rechnung übernehmen?


----------



## hanzz (25. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein Gutes Stichwort.
> Anglerboard Redaktion :
> Wenn ich mir ein AB-Logo-Tattoo stechen lasse, würdet ihr die Rechnung übernehmen?


Wenn ich das zahle, darf ich bestimmen wohin es gestochen wird?


----------



## Jurben (26. April 2021)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Hi Jurben, bis jetzt habe ich es nur auf Forellen versucht. Ich denke aber das man damit noch mehr fangen kann. Wichtig: Der Teig ist oft auftreibend, also pass bei der Präsentation ein bisschen auf. Meist fische ich den Teig auch nicht stationär und forme ihnen in der Form eines "Spinnerblatts". Da gibt es 100 Anleitungen auf Youtube. Damit der Teig rotiert beim einholen. So kann man schön Strecke absuchen.


Hi,

ich muss hier nochmal nachfragen...
Könnte ich damit auf Grund mit Teighaken angeln?

Ohje, entschuldige bitte...


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2021)

Machen kann man vieles.
Der auftreibende Teig stünde dann aber in Vorfachlänge vom Grund hoch.
Deshalb ist es sinnvoll die Auftriebshöhe mit einem Bleischrot auf dem Vorfach zu bestimmen.
Ich würde 5-10cm(Abstand Blei --> Haken) favorisieren.

So werden auch Pop Up Boilies angeboten und die fangen bekanntlich alle mögliche Fische.

Wenn der Teig sinkend ist, brauchst du kein Bleischrot auf dem Vorfach. 

Probier es ruhig aus.


----------



## Jurben (26. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Machen kann man vieles.
> Der auftreibende Teig stünde dann aber in Vorfachlänge vom Grund hoch.
> Deshalb ist es sinnvoll die Auftriebshöhe mit einem Bleischrot auf dem Vorfach zu bestimmen.
> Ich würde 5-10cm(Abstand Blei --> Haken) favorisieren.
> ...


Herr Professor, ich danke Dir.
Nun, hier irgendwo gibt es einen Thread von mir, wo ich mir die Frage stellte, wie ich denn meine Köder etwas über Grund präsentieren könnte beim Grundangeln.
Sind doch mehr Seiten geworden, als ich dachte.
So... Und jetzt dachte ich mir, dass wenn ich die Power Bait mit der richtigen Montage auf Grund verwende, ich doch dann auf der sicheren Seite bin.
Voraussetzung ist, dass die Baits nicht nur auf Forelle fängig sind.

Hier der Link dem Thread:





						Frage - [Grundangeln] Tauwurm über den Boden schweben lassen?
					

Hallo aus Hamburg,  ich habe vor, bald wieder an den Hamburger Kanälen auf Grund angeln zu gehen. Bisher angel ich klassisch mit dem Anti-Tangle-Boom. Mal mehr erfolgreich, mal weniger. Zielfisch ist Aal & Barsch. Nun dachte ich mir, dass es eventuell besser wäre den Tauwurm über den Boden zu...




					anglerboard.de
				




VG,
Jurben


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Nun, hier irgendwo gibt es einen Thread von mir, wo ich mir die Frage stellte, wie ich denn meine Köder etwas über Grund präsentieren könnte beim Grundangeln.



Hab ich kurz überflogen aber da steht ja auch schon alles.
Auftriebskugeln(Kork/Styro) oder eben Luft ind den Tauwurm spritzen.
Bei schwimmenden Ködern wie zB Teig oder Pop Up Boilies brauchste ja keinen extra Auftrieb.

Und die Schwebhöhe des Köders über Grund dann mit einem Ankerbleischrot bestimmen.


----------



## DenizJP (26. April 2021)

Nabend in die runde

Hauptschnur an Fluorocarbon / durchsichtige Mono an Stahl/Titanvorfach.

macht das auf Hecht überhaupt Sinn? Hab das nun schon einige Mal in diversen Artikeln oder Videos gesehen.
ich hätte eher gedacht den Hechten ist das pupsegal ob ich ein 20-50cm Stahlvorfach direkt an der Hauptschnur habe...


oder eher wegen der Abriebfestigkeit?


----------



## Mikesch (26. April 2021)

Vom Prinzip her ja.
Aber!
Habe 2 Schleppruten, mit denen ich bei uns über den See gondle.
Einmal mit Monovorfach und einmal ohne.
Ich fange mehr auf der Rute mit klarem Monovorfach.
Werde diese Saison auch die zweite Rute mit "Zwischenmono" ausstatten.


----------



## Bilch (26. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Nabend in die runde
> 
> Hauptschnur an Fluorocarbon / durchsichtige Mono an Stahl/Titanvorfach.
> 
> ...


Ich mache das auch so und zwar wegen dem Puffereffekt - ein Vorteil vor allem beim Schleppen und in der letzten Phase des Drills.


----------



## Snâsh (27. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Nabend in die runde
> 
> Hauptschnur an Fluorocarbon / durchsichtige Mono an Stahl/Titanvorfach.
> 
> ...


Hauptschnur (Geflecht) -> No-Knot -> Stahl -> Snap -> Köder


----------



## Fruehling (27. April 2021)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Hauptschnur (Geflecht) -> No-Knot -> Stahl -> Snap -> Köder



Hauptschnur (Geflecht) -> Snap -> Wirbel -> Stahl -> Snap -> Köder

So ists handschonender...


----------



## Snâsh (27. April 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Hauptschnur (Geflecht) -> Snap -> Wirbel -> Stahl -> Snap -> Köder
> 
> So ists handschonender...


Geht natürlich auch. Mind. 1x Wirbel würde ich einbauen. Teilweise auch 2x. Bin trotzdem ein Freund von No-Knot. Außer ich verbinde ne Schnur mit Schnur


----------



## Taxidermist (27. April 2021)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Hauptschnur (Geflecht) -> No-Knot -> Stahl -> Snap -> Köder


So ist die korrekte Reihenfolge.
Zum nächtlichen Spinnfischen (Zander/Waller), mache ich mir noch eine 5mm Gummiperle vor den ersten Knotless Verbinder, so zerstört man sich nicht den Spitzenring, wenn man unaufmerksam ist und zu weit einkurbelt.

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. April 2021)

An klaren Hechtgewässern braucht man keine Mono vorzuschalten.

Wenn der Hecht das dünne Stahlvorfach sieht, spielt die dünne dunkle Geflochtene auch keine Rolle - der Fisch beißt bekanntlich trotz Stahlvorfach locker an.

Einfach fischen und fangen - gerade der Hecht ist nicht Vorfachscheu.

Bei Barsch und Forelle gilt das nicht !!!

R.S.


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. April 2021)

Bei mir im Fall von Wurf-Spinnfischen auf Nicht-Forellen (ich schleppe nur all Schaltjahr mal gastweise):

Hauptschnur (Braid) --> NK mit einem Stückchen Silikonschlauch drüber (schützt Hand und Spitzenring) --> möglichst kleiner Hochleistungs-Wirbel mit 20 bis 55 kg (je nach WG-Klasse) --> Stahl --> Snap --> Köder

Mono schalte ich nie dazwischen:

a) Ich angle fast nur in Trübwasser.
b) Mir gehen durch die Ringe ratternde Knoten beim Spinnfischen gewaltigst auf den Geist, kostet unnötig Wurfweite.
c) Ich glaube null an Scheuchwirkung durch Stahl, solange dieser dunkel ist bzw. nicht glitzert. Ob auf Hecht, Barsch oder Zander.
d) Ich will möglichst Direktkontakt zum Köder und kann da kein Mono-Gepuffere brauchen - je direkter und giftiger das System, desto lieber ist mir das. Vor der Landung ggf. die Bremse etwas öffnen und dann kontrolliert mit dem Finger an der Spule dosieren.

Funktioniert in meinem Fall schon immer einwandfrei - fängt und macht keinen Stress. Scheuchangst ist IMO Kopfsache. Wenn man Nachläufer bekommt, liegt das am Köder und/oder der Animation (inkl. Tempo). Oder am Platznachbarn, der gerade lautstark einen Baum fällt.


----------



## DenizJP (3. Mai 2021)

Nabend

Titanvorfach vs 7x7 Stahl.


was empfiehlt sich auf Hecht eher? Hatte bisher den Eindruck, dass 7x7 geschmeidiger ist und unter Wasser lebhaftere Köderführung erlaubt

oder gibt es noch andere Lösungen?


PS: wie ist das beim Crimpen? ich vermute hier muss nicht 0,5mm Stahl dann exakt mit 1mm Hülse gequetscht werden oder?

denn in den Shops haben die Stahlvorfächer meist immer komische mm-Angaben.

*oder ist die mm Größe egal da hier der Stahl eh fest gequetscht wird im Gegensatz zu Fluorocarbon?*


----------



## jkc (3. Mai 2021)

Hi, das ist bei mir eine Frage des Köders und der Hängergefahr.
Titan verwende ich vorzugsweise in Kombination mit Ködern die gerne im Wurf überschlagen und eben dort wo die Verluste durch Hänger gering sind.
Bei einem grundnah geführtem Gummifisch wird's bei mir eher nicht eingesetzt, da der erstens praktisch nie überschlägt und zweitens relativ zügig irgendwo angebaut ist.
7x7 Stahl verwende ich persönlich praktisch gar nicht, ich erkenne da für meine Angelei keinen Mehrwert drin, würde es aber auf jeden Fall eher nicht mit Ködern einsetzen die gerne ins Vorfach greifen, sei's im Wurf oder auch z.B. bei Jerks im Wasser.
Kollegen nutzen es mit winzigen Ködern, eben mit dem Argument, dass diese daran besser laufen, in den seltenen Fällen in denen ich kleine Köder nutze, z.B. auf Forelle, kam ich auch mit dünnerem 1x7 bestens zurecht.
Beim Crimpen von Stahl bin ich recht schmerzfrei, ich nehme die kleinste passende Hülse die gerade zur Hand ist, auch wenn es theoretisch mit 2 Nummern kleineren Hülsen auch funktionieren würde.
Bei Titan bin ich da schon genauer, es ist ganz wichtig, dass das Material parallel und nicht gekreuzt durch die Hülse verläuft. Idiotensicher erreicht man das mit einer eigentlich zu kleinen Hülse die man etwas vorquetscht, damit sie einen ovalen Querschnitt erhält durch den die beiden Stränge nur parallel durchgehen.

Grüße JK


----------



## DenizJP (3. Mai 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> kam ich auch mit dünnerem 1x7 bestens



heißt das wäre dann die Allroundigste Lösung wenn ich mit GuFi am Grund arbeite aber auch ab und zu nen Wobbler dranhänge?


So Stärke bis 9kg bei mir am Fluss dann.


----------



## jkc (3. Mai 2021)

Für mich schon, wobei ich gerne stärkere Materialien und bei Wobblereinsatz inzwischen gerne auch ummanteltes Material nehme (z.B. beim Zanderwobbeln das nylonumantelte Domäne-Eigenmarke-Zeug mit 15 oder 20kg) da das noch etwas zäher ist was verknicken angeht. Zusätzlich habe ich die ersten cm noch mit Schnumpfschlauch versteift.
Vorfächer sind für mich aber auch Verbrauchsmaterial die wann immer notwendig ohne zu jammern runter fliegen.
Das muss aber längst nicht für alle die beste Lösung sein, Leute die mit Baitcaster wobbeln werden z.B. grundsätzlich weniger Probleme mit überschlagenden Ködern haben, mitunter reichen da auch schon Pillepalle-Faktoren wie die Hauptwindrichtung an einem Spot um zu einem anderem Ergebnis zu kommen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Mai 2021)

Auf jeden Fall. Und zudem die günstigste. Vor allem im Vergleich zu Titan (das zudem eine anspruchsvollere Verarbeitung beim Vorfachbau bedingt).

Zudem kann Titan unvermittelt und ohne Ankündigung reißen. Bei Stahl zeigen sich Schäden durch Kringel, Knicke, Auffasern etc. (zumindest bei nicht ummantelten Varianten).


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Mai 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Vorfächer sind für mich aber auch Verbrauchsmaterial die wann immer notwendig ohne zu jammern runter fliegen.



Aber hallo. Bei Beschädigungs-Verdacht sofort weg mit und ein frisches dran.

Kleinteile recyceln, dann bleibt als Abfall nur der eigentliche Draht. Der ist reines Verschleißmaterial.

Auch deshalb verwende ich beim Spinnfischen mit Stahlbedarf fast nur 1x7 in diversen Stärken. Funzt einwandfrei.

Zudem habe ich das Gefühl, mit 1x7 den besten Köderkontakt zu haben.


----------



## Typ87 (4. Mai 2021)

Wie füttere ich am besten bei einer Laufbleimontage an?
Angenommen ich fische am größeren Fluss und habe dort als Köder Wurm und/oder Made bzw Mais etc am Haken auf Grund
Da ich keinen Futterkorb dran habe sprich nicht Feeder habe ich ja nicht direkt Futter an der Stelle wo der Köder liegt.
Wie füttert man dann am besten an? Bzw macht das Sinn?


----------



## keinangelprofi (4. Mai 2021)

Du kannst ja vorher ein paar große Körbe anfüttern. Oder je nach Entfernung Futterballen werfen oder mit der Futterschleuder werfen. Je nach Strömung ordentlich Kies mit ins Futter mischen.


----------



## hanzz (4. Mai 2021)

- Futter ums Blei kneten. 
- Mit der Hand oder Schleuder 
- Zweite Rute mit Feederkorb
- Spomb


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Mai 2021)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Wie füttere ich am besten bei einer Laufbleimontage an?
> Angenommen ich fische am größeren Fluss und habe dort als Köder Wurm und/oder Made bzw Mais etc am Haken auf Grund
> Da ich keinen Futterkorb dran habe sprich nicht Feeder habe ich ja nicht direkt Futter an der Stelle wo der Köder liegt.
> Wie füttert man dann am besten an? Bzw macht das Sinn?


Es gibt auch noch die gute alte Futterspirale. 





						Futterspirale beschwert
					

Futterspirale - unser Top Seller unter den Spiralen




					www.angler-markt.de


----------



## DenizJP (5. Mai 2021)

will die Tage mal auf die Bachforellenpirsch gehen mit Spoon aber auch kleinen GuFi und Wobblern.
ABER dieselbe Strecke beherbergt mal mehr mal weniger auch Hechte...

wie geht ihr bei sowas vor? Theoretisch kann vom Schniepel bis zum größeren Fisch ja auch ein Hecht draufbeißen.


und bei Bachforellen soll man ja mit was schlecht erkennbarem und durchsichtigem als Schnur angeln...


----------



## jkc (5. Mai 2021)

Hi, hatte ich Dir schonmal geschrieben, ich fische auch auf Forelle mit dünnem Stahl von 5 - 7kg und habe so alle meine Forellen außerhalb von Puffanlagen gefangen.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Mai 2021)

Dann passt es ja


----------



## Floma (13. Mai 2021)

Der Bügel von einer meiner Rollen springt nicht mehr richtig zurück. Ich habe das ganz bereits zerelegt, neu gefettet, die Feder sauber eingesetzt und wieder zusammen gebaut. Zurück springen will ich aber trotzdem nicht ... aber nur wenn ich den Bügel auch beidseitig montiert habe. Ohne den Bügel springt sie super um.

Was könnte da nicht stimmen? Bügel verbogen?
Danke und Gruß.


----------



## Minimax (13. Mai 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Der Bügel von einer meiner Rollen springt nicht mehr richtig zurück. Ich habe das ganz bereits zerelegt, neu gefettet, die Feder sauber eingesetzt und wieder zusammen gebaut. Zurück springen will ich aber trotzdem nicht ... aber nur wenn ich den Bügel auch beidseitig montiert habe. Ohne den Bügel springt sie super um.
> 
> Was könnte da nicht stimmen? Bügel verbogen?
> Danke und Gruß.


Ist glaube ich ohne Infos zum Rollenmodell und etwas genauerer Schilderung der Fehlfunktion nicht zu beurteilen. Ich wag trotzdem mal einen Schuss ins Blaue: Ist die Feder möglicherweise ausgenudelt bzw, zu schwach? Oder sind die Bügelenden zusammengebogen, so dass er zu stramm sitzt und den Rückschlag bremst?


----------



## Bilch (13. Mai 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Der Bügel von einer meiner Rollen springt nicht mehr richtig zurück. Ich habe das ganz bereits zerelegt, neu gefettet, die Feder sauber eingesetzt und wieder zusammen gebaut. *Zurück springen will ich aber trotzdem nicht ... *aber nur wenn ich den Bügel auch beidseitig montiert habe. Ohne den Bügel springt sie super um.
> 
> Was könnte da nicht stimmen? Bügel verbogen?
> Danke und Gruß.


Brauchst auch nicht, wir leben in einem freien land 

Scherz bei Seite, könnte die Feder verbogen sein? Was für eine Rolle hast Du? Kannst Du ein Bild von dem Bügel/Feder machen?


----------



## Floma (13. Mai 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Brauchst auch nicht, wir leben in einem freien land
> 
> Scherz bei Seite, könnte die Feder verbogen sein? Was für eine Rolle hast Du? Kannst Du ein Bild von dem Bügel/Feder machen?



















Das ist eine Penn Fierce II in 4000.


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Mai 2021)

Wie sitzt der Bügel denn am Rotor fest, unter Spannung oder lose. Wenn er sich verbogen hat und unter Spannung sitzt, kann die Feder zu schwach sein um ihn umzuschlagen.


----------



## Bilch (13. Mai 2021)

Floma, wenn ich Deine Bilder mit Bildern aus dem Internet vergleiche, scheinen die Feder und der Bügel ganz o.k. zu sein, aber manchmal sieht man so eine kleine Verbeugung leider nicht.

Vlt. kann Dir dieses Video weiter helfen - hier geht es zwar um die Battle II, aber den Explosionszeichnungen von Battle II und Fierce II zufolge, ist der Bügel bei beiden Rollen identisch gebaut.


----------



## Jason (13. Mai 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 374213
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 374214
> 
> ...


Gib die Rolle unserem Hecht100+ . Der macht sie wieder gängig. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Floma (14. Mai 2021)

Ich habe unterdessen die Teilenummer vom Bügel. Werde den erst man tauschen, da ist nämlich definitiv Spannung drauf.
Danke an alle.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Mai 2021)

Den kannst du auch einfach etwas auseinander oder zusammen biegen, das keine oder so gut wie keine Spannung mehr darauf ist. Und dann probierst du es einfach noch einmal. Deshalb brauchst du eigentlich keinen neue Bügel.


----------



## Jurben (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

ich möchte aufrüsten, bzw Offsethaken für das DropShotangeln selber an das Vorfach binden. Bisher habe ich mir immer fertiggebundene gekauft.
Allerdings war ich bisher nur ein mal los auf DropShot. Im letzten Jahr.

Könnt ihr mir helfen bei der Hakenauswahl und Größe?
Mittlerweile habe ich gelesen dass...
Je dünner der Kunstköder, wie z.B. Wurm, desto Schmaler der Haken(StraightShank Offsethaken)
Je fülliger der Kunstköder, desto größer der Bogen des Offsethakens(Extra Wide Gape).
Hier habe ich ein gutes Video gesehen.





Wenn ich ein 7,5 langen Kunstköder in Form eines Fisches habe...
Wie groß sollte dann der Haken sein?

Sorry, für die blöde Frage


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2021)

Da Haken nicht genormt sind, sondern von Hersteller zu Hersteller anders ausfallen, ist die Antwort nicht so einfach.

An einen 7,5 cm (3 inch) Köder passen zB der 1/0 Fanatik Offset-XL FO3312 oder der Ryugi LT Offset Gr.1.

Die verwende ich selbst (meist mit 3 inch Noike smokin wimmer als Köder)und kann sie empfehlen.

Der Ryugi hat einen längeren Draht vorn am Öhr und greift so mehr "Fleisch" vom Gummifisch. 
Dadurch reißt der nicht so schnell aus wie die meisten anderen Haken.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2021)

Hier ein Bild vom 3inch Noike Smokin' Swimmer am 1er Ryugi LT Offset.


----------



## Jurben (18. Mai 2021)

Besten Dank!


----------



## DenizJP (20. Mai 2021)

Hab hier eine unbenutzte Shimano Vengeance BX H in 270cm. Eine Spinnrute also mit 20-50gr WG.


kann man problemlos zum Posen- oder Grundangeln am See missbrauchen oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Mai 2021)

Na klar.


----------



## Floma (20. Mai 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hab hier eine unbenutzte Shimano Vengeance BX H in 270cm. Eine Spinnrute also mit 20-50gr WG.
> 
> 
> kann man problemlos zum Posen- oder Grundangeln am See missbrauchen oder?


Ein wenig eingeschränkt bist du schon. Das werfen einer leichte Posenmontage hat da schon was von einer Gymnastikübung mit Band:





Beim Grundangeln könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass man beim Drill im Uferbereich etwas vorsichtiger sein muss, weil die Rute halt nicht ganz so viel abfedert.


----------



## DenizJP (20. Mai 2021)

hmm muss ich da auch so das Bein heben? Hab Angst dass die Hose reißt xD


und wenn mich da so ne modische Olle die ganze Zeit kritisch beobachtet ist das mir zu viel Stress 









PS: welcher Rutentyp empfiehlt sich denn da wenn es u.a. auf Karpfen bis 4kg gehen soll und eventuell auch Hecht mit Köderfisch? und wieviel WG so ca?

alles im See


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Mai 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Ein wenig eingeschränkt bist du schon. Das werfen einer leichte Posenmontage hat da schon was von einer Gymnastikübung mit Band:


Verstehe ich nicht, wo siehst du da die Einschränkung. Wie haben wir älteren Angler dann damals die Zeit überstanden, natürlich, wenn dann am Gewässer solche Hasen vorbei geschwebt wären, dann wäre ich doch schon eingeschränkt gewesen. Ansonsten ist das doch eine ganz normale Rute zum Grundangeln und schwereren Posenangeln.


----------



## DenizJP (20. Mai 2021)

ich werd es einfach testen 


und guck auch ob es aufgrund der Aktion der Rute dann mehr Ausschlitzer gibt oder nicht bzw. wie weich ich die Bremse stellen muss


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Mai 2021)

Wenn sie wirklich zu hart ist kann man auch noch eine Schnur mit mehr Dehnung nehmen, die puffert auch sehr viel ab. Und ist meistens auch noch viel günstiger.


----------



## Floma (20. Mai 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht, wo siehst du da die Einschränkung. Wie haben wir älteren Angler dann damals die Zeit überstanden, natürlich, wenn dann am Gewässer solche Hasen vorbei geschwebt wären, dann wäre ich doch schon eingeschränkt gewesen. Ansonsten ist das doch eine ganz normale Rute zum Grundangeln und schwereren Posenangeln.


Was ich sagen wollte ist, dass ich die Rute mit einem kleinen Schwimmer nicht wirklich "aufgeladen" bekommen würde und der Wurf dann mehr von so einem Flatterband hätte, als von einem gezielten Wurf. Wie du schreibst, ist das mit einer schwereren Pose aber natürlich kein Problem.


----------



## DenizJP (20. Mai 2021)

Ist für nen See gedacht wo ich mit Pose maximal 5-10m rauswerfe.

aktuell tue ich das mit ner 160gr Grundrute was noch affiger ist 

werd es die Tage wie gesagt einfach testen.


----------



## trawar (20. Mai 2021)

Schalte doch einfach einen Schwimmenden Sbirolino oder sowas dazwischen um mehr Wurggewicht zu generieren.


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Mai 2021)

Da die Spinnrute aber größere Ringe hat, fliegt da auch eine leichte Pose noch gut raus, da sollten 10 mtr keine Schwierigkeit sein.


----------



## DenizJP (23. Mai 2021)

Moin

da

Daiwa Black Widow 3 teilig 3lbs Karpfenrute

auf so max 30-50m mit mehr Blei dürfte klappen wenn ich das Teil net wie ne Peitsche durchziehe oder?

dachte so an 150-200 gr

Denn eine Karpfenrute mit 200gr bzw dem lbs Äquivalent hab ich nicht gefunden


----------



## Verstrahlt (27. Mai 2021)

Wenn damit durchziehst fliegt das noch wesentlich weiter 
Die lbs angabe ist nicht das Wurfgewicht sondern die Testkurve, ka wie sich das berechnet.
mit meiner 2lbs Rute hab ich schon ohne probleme 100g+ geworfen.


----------



## Gert-Show (27. Mai 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Die lbs angabe ist nicht das Wurfgewicht sondern die Testkurve, ka wie sich das berechnet.


Die lbs-Angabe zeigt an, bei welchem Gewicht an der Schnur der waagerecht eingespannten Rute die Spitze 90 Grad nach unten zeigt.


----------



## Forelle74 (27. Mai 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> da
> 
> ...





Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Wenn damit durchziehst fliegt das noch wesentlich weiter
> Die lbs angabe ist nicht das Wurfgewicht sondern die Testkurve, ka wie sich das berechnet.
> mit meiner 2lbs Rute hab ich schon ohne probleme 100g+ geworfen.


Es gibt so Umrechnungstabellen.
Die taugen meist auch nicht so wirklich viel.
Wenn du nur Blei wirfst isses meist kein
Problem.
Taste dich langsam ran und schau was die Rute verträgt.
Jede ist nicht gleich.
Laut Tabelle bräuchtest ne 6lbs Rute. 




__





						Umrechnungstabelle - Fischercenter Wasserburg
					






					www.fischercenter-wasserburg.de


----------



## Speci.hunter (29. Mai 2021)

Hallo, der Thread ist ja super! Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich buzzerbars beim Karpfenangeln. Und zwar möchte ich Alu buzzer Bars auf Edelstahl banksticks schrauben ist das möglich oder besteht die Gefahr einer Kontaktkorrosion ?? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dazu was sagen


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Mai 2021)

Wenn du sie länger drauf lässt und sie auch noch Feuchtigkeit bekommt, dann ja. Ist einfach bei zwei verschiedenen Metallen so. Wie lange es gut gehen wird, ich tippe auf mehrere Jahre ununterbrochen Aufgeschraubt. Salz verkürzt das ganze noch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Mai 2021)

Bei Edelstahl und Alu sehe ich da eigentlich keine Probleme bzgl. Korrosion.


----------



## yukonjack (29. Mai 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Es gibt so Umrechnungstabellen.
> Die taugen meist auch nicht so wirklich viel.
> Wenn du nur Blei wirfst isses meist kein
> Problem.
> ...


Ja und wenn es *kracht* war`s zuviel...


----------



## ollidi (29. Mai 2021)

Speci.hunter schrieb:


> Und zwar möchte ich Alu buzzer Bars auf Edelstahl banksticks schrauben


Pack da einfach eine passende Gummidichtung aus dem Sanitärbereich zwischen und Du solltest keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Floma (29. Mai 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Floma
> Gib bei Google mal Line clips fishing reels ein, da wirst du fündig.
> Z. B. https://www.mvspools.com/en/accessories-for-fishing-reels/180-line-clip-for-fishing-reels-.html
> 
> Gibt aber noch andere.


Nochmal kurz zur Erinnerung, das Problem war ein gebrochener Schnurclip an der Rolle. Bei der Rolle handelt es sich um eine Daiwa Embleme-X 5000T (in Schwarz). Das Model ist ein paar Tage alt und geht auf ebay für relativ viel Geld über den Tresen. Ausschlachten eines ebay-Schnappers war also nicht drin. Original-Ersatzteile waren auch nicht zu bekommen.

Das Teil von Hecht100+ hätte ich gerne verwendet, war wegen dem Porto und dem Thema UK/EU aber nicht vernünftig zu bekommen. Ich habe dann den Händler vor Ort gefragt und der meint, dass man den Release-Clip von Balzer da verwenden könnte, hatte er aber nicht da. Habe mir das Teil dann mit Ersatz-Feder (die der Händler beim Versand vergessen hat) bestellt. Ich musste das ursprüngliche Loch in der Spule etwas ausbohren. Ich hätte natürlich auch an einer anderen Stelle ein neues Loch bohren können. Auf dem Bild sieht man auch noch den ursprünglichen Dorn auf dem der Clip mal mit einer Niete gehalten wurde (beim Bohren beschädigt). Da die Feder wie gesagt nicht geliefert wurde, habe ich den Clip innen mit einem Stück Büroklammer gesichert.

Ich finde das Ergebnis gar nicht schlecht und überlege schon andere Rollen ebenso aufzurüsten.


----------



## jkc (29. Mai 2021)

Es gibt diese Clips auch von deutschen Anbietern:
*








						Line Clips - Custom Reels
					

Custom Line Clips Spring Loaded.




					www.custom-reels.de
				











						Schnurclip Daiwa SS3000/ S5000T
					

Schnur schonender Aluminium Clip aus hochwertigen Aluminium gefertigt in den Farben -Schwarz -Silber -Rot -Blau Passt auf die Rolle Daiwa SS3000 / S5000T / Emblem, lässt sich zu 90% auch bei anderen Rollenherstellern verbauen, ist rückwärtig gefedert. Diese passen auch bei derDaiwa X5000T dazu...




					www.teflon-scheiben-markt.de
				



*


----------



## vonda1909 (30. Mai 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Es gibt so Umrechnungstabellen.
> Die taugen meist auch nicht so wirklich viel.
> Wenn du nur Blei wirfst isses meist kein
> Problem.
> ...


Und wenn  es einen Knall gibt weißt du es  war zuviel. ..Scherz höhere Gewichte werfen ist kein Problem  das  wird es erst  bei der Beschleunigung  ob Auswurf  oder hart angesetzter Anschlag  kann den Blank zum brechen bringen


----------



## NaabMäx (30. Mai 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Die lbs-Angabe zeigt an, bei welchem Gewicht an der Schnur der waagerecht eingespannten Rute die Spitze 90 Grad nach unten zeigt.


Schuppentür erzeugt einen zu hohe Lbs-Betrag. Meine Rutenspitze ist in 90° geblieben.
So macht man Schwingspitzen.


----------



## Verstrahlt (31. Mai 2021)

Wie kann man rausfinden wer einen Flussabschnitt gepachtet hat?


----------



## Floma (31. Mai 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Wie kann man rausfinden wer einen Flussabschnitt gepachtet hat?


Ich würde bei der unteren Naturschutzbehörde durchklingeln. Keine Email, sondern direkt anrufen. Dort weiß es definitiv jemand.


----------



## vonda1909 (31. Mai 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Wie kann man rausfinden wer einen Flussabschnitt gepachtet hat?


Bei der Gemeinde Katasteramt.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Mai 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Bei der Gemeinde Katasteramt.


Hallo,

dort gibt es keine Auskunft (Datenschutz), es sei denn man kann einen triftigen Grund geltend machen.
Am besten einen dort Angelnden fragen, falls dieser das weiss, wird er es auch vermutlich mitteilen und er unterliegt da nicht der Datenschutzverordnung.
Ich wollte mal wissen, wer der neue Eigentümer des, am hinteren Bereich meines Grundstücks angrenzende Gartengrundstück ist, da da Sträucher rüberwuchsen und ich den zur Beseitigung auffordern wollte. Dies wurde erst nach einigem Hin- und Her als Grund anerkannt, aber mit dem Hinweis, dass dies eine Ausnahme sei. Ich musste außerdem persönlich, mit Personalausweis dort vorsprechen und die Auskunft war auch gebührenpflichtig (10 Euro).

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## DenizJP (7. Juni 2021)

Nachdem ich gestern den Zander entschuppt habe (der Haken war komplett weg gewesen...) fiel mir wieder auf wie spaßig es doch ist Schuppen durch die Wohnung zu verteilen.....


nun hab ich auf Amazon gesehen, dass es Entschupper mit Auffanghüllen gibt damit die Schuppen (in der Theorie) nicht rumspringen....


kann mir jemand einen solchen Entschupper aus Erfahrung empfehlen? Also einer wo entweder die Schuppen nicht wegfliegen oder eben am Entschupper gesammelt werden?


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Juni 2021)

Das Geld kannst Dir sparen - einfach den nicht ausgenommenen (!) Fisch am Wasser bzw. in diesem schuppen. Am Ufer unter Wasser halten und abkratzen.

Oder eben zu Hause das Spülbecken füllen und ebenfalls unter Wasser schuppen.

Ich bevorzuge aber Variante 1 - dann muss ich nicht noch hernach das Spülbecken putzen.


----------



## Vanner (7. Juni 2021)

Sie wie PirschHirsch beschreibt hat, handhabe ich das auch.


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2021)

Zander habe ich immer gleich nach dem Fang geschuppt. Wenn die noch frisch sind, sind die ratz fatz nackig.


----------



## NaabMäx (7. Juni 2021)

Wenn ich zu faul zum schuppen bin, filetiere ich die und lass das Messer zwischen Haut und Fleisch durchlaufen. 
Ob man denen, wie bei Barschen, die Haut auch so einfach abziehen kann, wenn man sie entlang der Rückenflossen aufschneidet? Muss ich mal testen.


----------



## vonda1909 (8. Juni 2021)

Vanner schrieb:


> Sie wie PirschHirsch beschreibt hat, handhabe ich das auch.


Dann müsste  ich bis zu. BAUCH im Wasser stehen  soweit kann ich mich nicht  mehr  bücken


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (9. Juni 2021)

moin,

ich bitte um Erfahrungswerte / Ratschlag zu folgenden Schnüren:

1. Hemingway Syntec 20, 7,2 kg und
2. Spiderwire Stealth Smooth braid 0,20

liegen bei mir in 600 mtr. Spulen rum und sollen endlich auf die Spulen. 
Geeignet für leichtes / mittleres Spinnfischen? Neigung zu Wurfknoten? Abriebfestigkeit?

Danke, Gruß


----------



## vonda1909 (9. Juni 2021)

Mach drauf wozu hast du sie sonst. Bekommst eh bei 5 Antworten  10 Meinungen  und Vorschläge von Schnüren  die andere selber Fischen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (9. Juni 2021)

hallo,

stimmt auch wieder. Da hab ich vergessen, was im Forum so abgeht  
Danke für den Schubs!

Gruß


----------



## Verstrahlt (10. Juni 2021)

Wie transportiert ihr euren Fang oder wie lagert ihr die Fische wenn man noch paar Stunden Angeln vor sich hat ?
Kühltasche ist recht unpraktisch beim Spinnfischen wenn ich zig km laufe...


----------



## jkc (10. Juni 2021)

Eine Möglichkeit ist ein möglichst heller Stoffbeutel, diesen nass machen / anfeuchten um die Verdunstungskälte nutzen zu können, so habe ich es Jahre lang gemacht. Inzwischen habe ich einen stabilen Plastikbeutel dabei und mache dann in der Regel Feierabend wenn ich einen einsacke.

Grüße JK


----------



## Blueser (10. Juni 2021)

Alte Mullwindel feucht gemacht und dann in eine Plastiktüte. Aale im Eimer.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Juni 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit ist ein möglichst heller Stoffbeutel, diesen nass machen / anfeuchten um die Verdunstungskälte nutzen zu können, so habe ich es Jahre lang gemacht. Inzwischen habe ich einen stabilen Plastikbeutel dabei und mache dann in der Regel Feierabend wenn ich einen einsacke.
> 
> Grüße JK


Du fängst ja nur große Fische da kann man nach einem Fisch abhauen, aber wie sollen die anderen satt werden …


----------



## vonda1909 (10. Juni 2021)

Nehme eine Wasserflasche gefroren  mit im Stoffbeutel die Taut zwar aber nicht so  schnell.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (10. Juni 2021)

Moin in die Runde,
ich bin nun seit Gestern bei uns in einen hiesigen Angelverein eingetreten und im Besitz der Karte für den Nordostseekanal. Mann muss was zum überbrücken haben, bis die Meefosaison im Herbst in die nächste Rund geht. Habe natürlich auch schon vorher ein bisschen im NOK auf Zander geangelt auch mit Erfolg, aber die Karten waren wir mit der Zeit für nur einen Kurztrip zu teuer. 
So jetzt zum wesentlichen, vielleicht kennt sich hier ja einer aus. Der NOK hat auch einen guten Aalbestand und das soll jetzt mein Zielfisch sein. Also brauche ich das Equipment dazu, Rute und Rolle und brauche da ein paar Tipps. Habe natürlich auch schon mit den herkömmlichen Brandungsruten gefischt aber ich denke etwas feiner geht es auch. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr einmal schreiben könntet, mit welchen Ruten Ihr im NOK angelt. Vielleicht noch eines vorweg, mit einer Stellfischrute wollte ich nicht so gerne losziehen. Auf diesem Weg schon einmal vielen Dank.


----------



## schomi (10. Juni 2021)

zum Fischtransport:
die gute , alte Tageszeitung kann da helfen, ist leicht und gut zu transportieren.
Fisch einwickeln und dann in eine Baumwoll/Leinentasche legen.
Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## zandertex (10. Juni 2021)

schomi schrieb:


> zum Fischtransport:
> die gute , alte Tageszeitung kann da helfen, ist leicht und gut zu transportieren.
> Fisch einwickeln und dann in eine Baumwoll/Leinentasche legen.
> Gruß
> Reinhold


sowas taugt in der heutigen zeit nix mehr.............................es muss mind.high tech sein und ne schweinekohle kosten.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Juni 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wenn ich zu faul zum schuppen bin, filetiere ich die und lass das Messer zwischen Haut und Fleisch durchlaufen.
> Ob man denen, wie bei Barschen, die Haut auch so einfach abziehen kann, wenn man sie entlang der Rückenflossen aufschneidet? Muss ich mal testen.


Ist auch meine Vorgehensweise, da ich immer faul bin


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Juni 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch eines vorweg, mit einer Stellfischrute wollte ich nicht so gerne losziehen. Auf diesem Weg schon einmal vielen Dank.


Schade eigentlich, das funktioniert auch dort

Ich selber kenne den NOK nur vom drüber her fahren. Aber einige Kumpels von mir waren schon ein paar mal da, und wollen auch wieder hin. Die meisten Aalangler dort haben mittlere bis schwere Grund- oder Karpfenruten. Die Gewichte müssen nicht wegen der Strömung bombastisch sein, aber wenn die Dicken Pötte kommen, 
ist da schon einiges gefragt, Oder eben Rute raus. Ich meine das die Kollegen dort immer so zwischen 80-120 Gramm fischen. Da würde ich mir über die Rute keinerlei große Gedanken machen. Dass kann man sicherlich auch mit Heavy-Feederruten handhaben, was zudem ja noch Spaß macht. Die Rollen würde ich allerdings immer etwas größer wählen, vielleicht so 5-6000er. Denn der gehakte Aal sollte schnell nach oben kommen und sicher über die Kante zur Steinpackung gezogen werden. Da ist ein bisschen mehr "Hub" sicherlich von Vorteil. Ich selber würde einfach mein Wesergeschirr mitnehmen und vielleicht noch meine beiden Chub Karpfenkatapulte, die echt teuer waren und nur für die Hafenangelei in Bremen gekauft wurden. Nun angeln wir da nicht mehr und die Teilchen liegen schon seit 10 Jahren im Keller rum. Aber da werden Sie ja nicht schlecht.

Soweit zur Theorie. Die Praxis habe ich mir auch noch vorgenommen, wohl aber nicht mehr in diesem Jahr. Ich lasse die Kumpels erst selber noch ein bisschen Erfahrung sammeln und hänge mich dann dran


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (10. Juni 2021)

Danke für die Antwort Aalpapst Aalzheimer, dann habe ich auf jeden Fall einen Ansatz und werde dann in naher Zukunft auch die gewissen Eimerbilder präsentieren


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. Juni 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde,
> ich bin nun seit Gestern bei uns in einen hiesigen Angelverein eingetreten und im Besitz der Karte für den Nordostseekanal. Mann muss was zum überbrücken haben, bis die Meefosaison im Herbst in die nächste Rund geht. Habe natürlich auch schon vorher ein bisschen im NOK auf Zander geangelt auch mit Erfolg, aber die Karten waren wir mit der Zeit für nur einen Kurztrip zu teuer.
> So jetzt zum wesentlichen, vielleicht kennt sich hier ja einer aus. Der NOK hat auch einen guten Aalbestand und das soll jetzt mein Zielfisch sein. Also brauche ich das Equipment dazu, Rute und Rolle und brauche da ein paar Tipps. Habe natürlich auch schon mit den herkömmlichen Brandungsruten gefischt aber ich denke etwas feiner geht es auch. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr einmal schreiben könntet, mit welchen Ruten Ihr im NOK angelt. Vielleicht noch eines vorweg, mit einer Stellfischrute wollte ich nicht so gerne losziehen. Auf diesem Weg schon einmal vielen Dank.


Kannst ja hier mal ein bisschen gucken :


----------



## Slappy (24. Juni 2021)

Eine Frage. 
Ich wollte mir Großpackungen Jigköpfe holen. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung und kann mir eventuell sagen welche sich lohnen und von welchen man lieber die Finger lässt?


----------



## Bilch (24. Juni 2021)

Slappy, kaufe lieber Chebu-Rigs, kannst problemlos die Gewichte wechseln, man hat etwas weniger Hänger und die Köderpresentation soll auch besser sein.


----------



## Slappy (24. Juni 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Slappy, kaufe lieber Chebu-Rigs, kannst problemlos die Gewichte wechseln, man hat etwas weniger Hänger und die Köderpresentation soll auch besser sein.


Das ist durchaus richtig. 
Aber ich finde, Chebu ist nicht immer besser.
Es sollen auch keine Megapack sein mit 1000 oder so. 25er Pack z. B. wäre schon ganz gut


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Juni 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Das ist durchaus richtig.
> Aber ich finde, Chebu ist nicht immer besser.
> Es sollen auch keine Megapack sein mit 1000 oder so. 25er Pack z. B. wäre schon ganz gut


In diesen Packungsgrößen wird Qualität nicht verkauft…


----------



## hanzz (25. Juni 2021)

Wieso? 
Die Musaga, welche ich durchaus als gut bezeichnen kann, gibt's bei H&B für ca 70 Cent das Stück. 
Bei 25 Stück 56 Cent.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Juni 2021)

Musaga sind gut, das stimmt…
Hatte ich mir auch immer geholt bis mein Händler die nicht mehr vertrieben hat… Würde ich immer wieder kaufen… Für die bin ich immer extra 25 km zum anderen Dealer gefahren…Spitze wird nicht so schnell stumpf wie bei manch anderen Haken, und sind gut scharf… Wenn die Qualität bei großen Verpackungen gleich ist wie bei den kleinen, kannst du ohne bedenken zuschlagen…
Ich finde die roten VMC nicht so gut…
Wichtig ist das die Gewichtszahl drauf steht und nach Gebrauch noch gut zu erkennen ist… Bei manchen ist die ruckzuck weg oder steht garnicht drauf, was ärgerlich ist…

hanzz :
Danke für den Tipp im Netz, werde ich mir auch ein Schwung bestellen…


----------



## Snâsh (25. Juni 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Musaga sind gut, das stimmt…
> Hatte ich mir auch immer geholt bis mein Händler die nicht mehr vertrieben hat… Würde ich immer wieder kaufen… Für die bin ich immer extra 25 km zum anderen Dealer gefahren…Spitze wird nicht so schnell stumpf wie bei manch anderen Haken, und sind gut scharf… Wenn die Qualität bei großen Verpackungen gleich ist wie bei den kleinen, kannst du ohne bedenken zuschlagen…
> Ich finde die roten VMC nicht so gut…
> Wichtig ist das die Gewichtszahl drauf steht und nach Gebrauch noch gut zu erkennen ist… Bei manchen ist die ruckzuck weg oder steht garnicht drauf, was ärgerlich ist…
> ...


Stimme ich dir absolut zu. Habe auch die 25er Packs von Musaga und finde die ganz ok.
Fische derzeit gerne die Spro Köpfe und weiß aus Erfahrung von Gert-Show das die auch einen Wels vertragen was bei den Musaga nicht immer der Fall war.
Die roten VMC habe ich komplett verbannt. Ich finde die einfach zu weich. Wir haben hier am Main so viele Welse das es grob fahrlässig ist sowas zu fischen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## vonda1909 (26. Juni 2021)

Kurz gefragt welcher Free Adblocker ist empfehlenswert?


----------



## Blueser (26. Juni 2021)

Wenn es um das AB geht, brauchst du sowas nicht. Einfach ganz unten in den Cookie Einstellungen alle deaktivieren. Dann ist zumindest hier Ruhe.


----------



## Verstrahlt (26. Juni 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Kurz gefragt welcher Free Adblocker ist empfehlenswert?


uBlock Origin und AdBlock


----------



## vonda1909 (26. Juni 2021)

Danke


----------



## vonda1909 (26. Juni 2021)

Arbeiten die Automatisch?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (26. Juni 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Kurz gefragt welcher Free Adblocker ist empfehlenswert?


Ich hab ne Kombi aus uBlock Origin und No Script unter Firefox. Bei uBlock mußt du praktisch auf nix achten, bei No Script mußt du manche Webseiten freigeben. D.h. wenn du auf einer Seite Probleme hast, klickst du auf das No Script Symbol, dann wird dir eine Liste der an der Seite beteiligten Webseiten geszeigt und du gibst die von oben nach unten Stück für Stück frei. Nach jeder Freigabe einmal in die Webseite klicken, die dann neu lädt, und du kannst das Ergebnis gleich überprüfen. Wenn sich nichts ändert, entziehst du der Seite wieder die Rechte und gibst die nächste frei. Selten ist mal eine Kombination von 2 Freigaben auf einmal nötig (z.B. bei den Ratespielchen auf welt.de).


----------



## Slappy (26. Juni 2021)

Kennt jemand die Rhino TECoast Rollen und mag mir etwas darüber erzählen???


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Juni 2021)

Irgendwo stand dazu zwar schon etwas geschrieben aber ich finde den entsprechenden Thread leider gerade nicht wieder.

Gesucht wird von mir folgendes:

1. Kescherkopf zum Aufschrauben, der Bügel zerlegbar und mit gummiertem Netz.

_Von der Größe her bitte keine "Großkarpfen-Schöpfkelle", sondern eher etwas zum Landen von guten Alandern, Döbeln & Co._

2. Teleskopierbarer Kescherstab, der einen gelungenen Kompromiss zwischen Praxistauglichkeit und geringem Packmaß aufweist.

_Falls aus dem Streetfishing-Bereich stammend, bitte nichts all zu Buntes und mit Eignung für den oben beschriebenen Kescherkopf._


Besten Dank & Grüße


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (1. Juli 2021)

Eine Länge von 2,70m und ein Packmaß von 70cm scheint mir für das mobile Angeln doch recht geeignet zu sein.

https://www.ftmax.de/news/431-ein-grosser-macht-sich-ganz-klein

Verwendet diesen Tele-Kescherstab bereits jemand oder hat noch weitere Vorschläge?
Wie steht es um die Firma FTM bzw. deren Produkte, taugt das etwas?


----------



## Freizeit (1. Juli 2021)

Guten Morgen.

Ich muss mich auch mal wieder melden.
Nachdem sich mir vorgestern kurzentschlossen eine Möglichkeit bot, ans Wasser zu kommen, habe ich mir zwei Packungen Tauwurm gekauft (sahen in der Box recht lebhaft aus). Gefangen habe ich damit zwar nur einen Barsch, hatte aber mehrere Bisse. In eine Styropor-Box mit Würmern habe ich dann etwas Fisch-Öl gegeben und sofort fingen die Würmer an, richtig lebhaft zu werden und versuchten, aus der Box zu kommen. Also alles gut.
Nachdem ich dann gestern morgen mein Auto ausgepackt habe, habe ich die Würmer in eine Wurmbox mit Komposterde, Kaffeesatz und Gartenerde umgebettet.
Was soll ich sagen, gestern Abend haben sie schon angefangen zu stinken und waren alle tot.
Wo ist der Fehler?? Was habe ich falsch gemacht oder waren die Würmer vielleicht vorher schon dem Untergang geweiht?

Grüße Holger

PS: Schwiegereltern ziehen um und ich werde nicht so häufig Zeit zum antworten finden, aber recht herzlichen Dank schon mal für die Antworten.


----------



## hanzz (1. Juli 2021)

Freizeit schrieb:


> richtig lebhaft zu werden und versuchten, aus der Box zu kommen


Ich glaub das war nicht lebhaft, das war wohl eher der Versuch dem Fisch Öl zu entkommen.


----------



## Ponton (1. Juli 2021)

Warum hast du Fisch Öl darüber gemacht?


----------



## Bilch (1. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Irgendwo stand dazu zwar schon etwas geschrieben aber ich finde den entsprechenden Thread leider gerade nicht wieder.
> 
> Gesucht wird von mir folgendes:
> 
> ...


Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Kescher mit einem kleinen Packmaß.
U.a. habe ich diesen gefunden, vlt. kommt er für Dich in Frage








						85cm Folding Fishing Landing Net Pole Rubber Net Fish Catch and Release Foldable  | eBay
					

Total Length: 85cm. 1   Fishing Landing Net. Hoop size: 40 33cm. Folding design and lightweight, easy to carry. Perfect tool for fishing lovers. Folding length: 45cm. Durable rubber net for good protection of fishes.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				











						Premium Fishing Landing Net Soft Rubber Mesh Catch and Release Net Black  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Premium Fishing Landing Net Soft Rubber Mesh Catch and Release Net Black at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



Bei Ali bekommt man den gleichen noch billiger


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (1. Juli 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Kescher mit einem kleinen Packmaß.
> U.a. habe ich diesen gefunden, vlt. kommt er für Dich in Frage
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für diesen Tipp. 

Ich suche allerdings eher etwas zum Friedfischangeln, also um oben einen Kescherkopf einzuschrauben. Ein Packmaß von um die 70cm ist glaube ich nicht schlecht, viel länger sind meine meisten Teleruten nämlich auch nicht im Packmaß. Mir geht es bei der geringen Transportgröße um den einfachen Transport per Zweirad.

Einen zerlegbaren Kescherkopf, mit gummiertem Netz suche ich außerdem noch. Mein aktueller Kescherkopf ist leider ohne gummiertes Netz.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juli 2021)

Freizeit schrieb:


> Nachdem ich dann gestern morgen mein Auto ausgepackt habe,



Also entweder war es zu heiß im Auto oder denen ist das Fischöl nicht bekommen.


----------



## Niklas32 (1. Juli 2021)

Freizeit schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Ich muss mich auch mal wieder melden.
> Nachdem sich mir vorgestern kurzentschlossen eine Möglichkeit bot, ans Wasser zu kommen, habe ich mir zwei Packungen Tauwurm gekauft (sahen in der Box recht lebhaft aus). Gefangen habe ich damit zwar nur einen Barsch, hatte aber mehrere Bisse. In eine Styropor-Box mit Würmern habe ich dann etwas Fisch-Öl gegeben und sofort fingen die Würmer an, richtig lebhaft zu werden und versuchten, aus der Box zu kommen. Also alles gut.
> ...


Ich habe vor einigen Wochen auch einmal probiert meine Würmer mit Fischöl zu pimpen. Dazu habe ich das Fischöl in die Erde in der Styrobox gemacht und dann einige Würmer (aus dem separaten Eimer im Keller) dazugesetzt. Nach dem Ansitz habe ich die Würmer wieder in den Eimer im Keller gebracht und die leere Box mit der Erde wie üblich im Kühlschrank aufbewahrt. Als ich einige Tage später (maximal 5-6 Tage) das nächste mal mit Würmern los wollte, war die komplette Erde verschimmelt. Den Würmern im Eimer ging es allerdings trotzdem gut. Seitdem habe ich Experimente mit Fischöl erstmal beiseite gelassen.


----------



## Freizeit (1. Juli 2021)

Ponton schrieb:


> Warum hast du Fisch Öl darüber gemacht?


Das war als Lockstoff gedacht. Hat auch schon etliche Male mit dem Öl geklappt.


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also entweder war es zu heiß im Auto oder denen ist das Fischöl nicht bekommen.


Na klar war es warm. Aber nicht mehr so dolle. Ich hatte die Nacht um eins die Sachen zusammengepackt und bin nach Hause gefahren und morgens um neun habe ich das Auto dann ausgepackt. Und da waren die Temperaturen nicht so, dass es Probleme hätte geben dürfen. 

all 
Ich habe das jetzt auch nicht zum ersten Mal so gemacht und hatte noch keine Probleme. Für mich scheint es, dass die beim Kauf schon nicht mehr gut waren und ich es nicht erkannt habe.

Grüße Holger


----------



## Freizeit (1. Juli 2021)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einigen Wochen auch einmal probiert meine Würmer mit Fischöl zu pimpen. Dazu habe ich das Fischöl in die Erde in der Styrobox gemacht und dann einige Würmer (aus dem separaten Eimer im Keller) dazugesetzt. Nach dem Ansitz habe ich die Würmer wieder in den Eimer im Keller gebracht und die leere Box mit der Erde wie üblich im Kühlschrank aufbewahrt. Als ich einige Tage später (maximal 5-6 Tage) das nächste mal mit Würmern los wollte, war die komplette Erde verschimmelt. Den Würmern im Eimer ging es allerdings trotzdem gut. Seitdem habe ich Experimente mit Fischöl erstmal beiseite gelassen.


NaJa.
Ich habe auch nur noch Reste von dem Öl und denke mal, dass ich es jetzt vernichte.

Grüße Holger


----------



## Blueser (1. Juli 2021)

Die Würmer atmen über die Haut. Das Öl verhindert das und die Tiere gehen ein. Mit geringen Mengen kommen sie sicher klar, da sie das Öl mit Hilfe erhöhter Schleimproduktion in der Erde wieder abstreifen können. Aber zuviel ist der sichere Tod.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Juli 2021)

Demnächst nur die Würmer ohne " Vorbehandlung" hältern.
Du weißt doch gar nicht was in dem Lockstoff alles drin ist?
Und wenn es nur irgendein Öl ist, im besten Fall tatsächlich vom Fisch, dann wird es die Sauerstoffaufnahme der Würmer behindern, bzw. unmöglich machen.

Jürgen


----------



## vonda1909 (1. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diesen Tipp.
> 
> Ich suche allerdings eher etwas zum Friedfischangeln, also um oben einen Kescherkopf einzuschrauben. Ein Packmaß von um die 70cm ist glaube ich nicht schlecht, viel länger sind meine meisten Teleruten nämlich auch nicht im Packmaß. Mir geht es bei der geringen Transportgröße um den einfachen Transport per Zweirad.
> 
> Einen zerlegbaren Kescherkopf, mit gummiertem Netz suche ich außerdem noch. Mein aktueller Kescherkopf ist leider ohne gummiertes Netz.


Warum zum abschrauben  geht nicht einer  mit Hammerkopf 
Meinen bekomme  ich in jedes Seitenfach der  Rutentasche  3Teilig Teleskop  das  Netz  60cm gesamte Länge beim Transport 75cm


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (1. Juli 2021)

Tele-Kescher, mit Hammer- bzw. Klappkopf, verwende ich auch, bevorzuge sie aber beim Spinnfischen.
Zum Ansitzangeln habe ich lieber einen Kescherstab und Köpfe zum Einschrauben dabei.

Da ich aber demnächst mit dem Zweirad (Fahrrad und oder Motorrad) unterwegs sein möchte, benötige ich zum Ansitzangeln nun einen Tele-Kescherstab, da mir mein normaler Kescherstab zu lang für den Transport ist. Mein aktueller Tele-Kescherstab ist mir mit 115cm im Packmaß aber ebenfalls zu lang. Ich suche etwas, was nicht unbedingt länger ist als meine zusammengeschobenen Teleruten, welche ich aus Platzgründen für den Transport auf dem Zweirad bevorzuge.

Beim aufschraubbaren Kescherkopf dasselbe, ich habe zwar einen mit gummiertem Netz aber leider ist der nicht zerlegbar und nimmt mir daher wieder Platz weg. Mein zerlegbarer Kescherkopf hat leider kein gummiertes Netz, welche ich mittlerweile aber doch bevorzuge.


----------



## Freizeit (1. Juli 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Die Würmer atmen über die Haut. Das Öl verhindert das und die Tiere gehen ein. Mit geringen Mengen kommen sie sicher klar, da sie das Öl mit Hilfe erhöhter Schleimproduktion in der Erde wieder abstreifen können. Aber zuviel ist der sichere Tod.


 Das wird es sein. Mir ist nämlich etwas viel Öl ausgelaufen. Danke für den Hinweis.


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Demnächst nur die Würmer ohne " Vorbehandlung" hältern.
> Du weißt doch gar nicht was in dem Lockstoff alles drin ist?
> Und wenn es nur irgendein Öl ist, im besten Fall tatsächlich vom Fisch, dann wird es die Sauerstoffaufnahme der Würmer behindern, bzw. unmöglich machen.
> 
> Jürgen


Ich habe das Öl ja schon öfter benutzt und nie Probleme damit gehabt, sondern (manchmal) auch recht gut gefangen.

Danke für die Antworten

Grüße Holger


----------



## Verstrahlt (1. Juli 2021)

Nen gutes Würmer Tuining ist schonmal sie in gute Erde zu packen. Mir kommt es so vor das die grade gekauften schlechter fangen weil sie immer gleich riechen.


----------



## vonda1909 (1. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Tele-Kescher, mit Hammer- bzw. Klappkopf, verwende ich auch, bevorzuge sie aber beim Spinnfischen.
> Zum Ansitzangeln habe ich lieber einen Kescherstab und Köpfe zum Einschrauben dabei.
> 
> Da ich aber demnächst mit dem Zweirad (Fahrrad und oder Motorrad) unterwegs sein möchte, benötige ich zum Ansitzangeln nun einen Tele-Kescherstab, da mir mein normaler Kescherstab zu lang für den Transport ist. Mein aktueller Tele-Kescherstab ist mir mit 115cm im Packmaß aber ebenfalls zu lang. Ich suche etwas, was nicht unbedingt länger ist als meine zusammengeschobenen Teleruten, welche ich aus Platzgründen für den Transport auf dem Zweirad bevorzuge.
> ...


Dann schau  dir mal  Paladin Kescher an


----------



## DenizJP (2. Juli 2021)

Einzelhaken Montage für KöFi auf Hecht mit Pose.


Dachte an 3/0 bis 5/0er Owner Cutting Point Haken einmal durch den Rückenteil durchzustechen, so dass der Hakenbogen sauber rausschaut.



Spricht nix dagegen oder? Denke mal schonender wie wenn ich verschlafe und einen Hecht mit Drilling oder Doppel-Drilling-System abziehen lasse.

anschließend mit durchstochener Luftblase die Rotaugen so kurz über Grund oder Mittelwasser anbieten.


----------



## jkc (2. Juli 2021)

Hi, gehe beim Köfiangeln am besten immer davon aus, dass Du Fische mitnehmen musst weil sie geschluckt haben, ganz egal wie die Montage aussieht; Das Beißverhalten ist einfach von Fisch zu Fisch sehr unterschiedlich, der eine nuckelt lange, der nächste macht vielleicht kurzen Prozess und hat den Köder innerhalb von Sekunden verschlungen.
Schwierigkeit, die ich bei Deiner Montage sehe ist, wann haust Du an? Beim Doppeldrillingsystem kann man halt mehr oder weniger sicher sein, dass immer ein Haken in Maulnähe ist, sobald ein Fisch am Köder ist - sprich man kann ohne lange Wartezeit sofor draufhauen.
Bei nur einem Einzelhaken wäre mir persönlich ein Circle Hook am liebsten, aber das ist nix was man so aus dem Ärmel schütteln kann, da passende Haken nicht gerade weit verbreitet sind.

Grüße JK


----------



## DenizJP (2. Juli 2021)

Circle Hooks von Gamakatsu hab ich tatsächlich hier rumfliegen ^^ mal suchen


bei denen haue ich ja nicht an richtig? Einfach gegenkurbeln.


----------



## Vanner (2. Juli 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> bei denen haue ich ja nicht an richtig?


Genau, bei denen haust du nicht an. Du bringst da Ganze nur auf Spannung, damit sich der Haken eindrehen kann, und drillst dann.


----------



## Snâsh (5. Juli 2021)

Wie ich dir beschrieben habe versuche ich meist mit 2 kleinen Drillingen zu fischen. Beim Ansitz auf Grund nehme ich dazu ne Feeder und bei der Pose musst du halt aufpassen.
Anhieb immer direkt und habe keine Probleme mit Schlucken o.Ä.


----------



## Gert-Show (5. Juli 2021)

Snâsh schrieb:


> ... und habe keine Probleme mit Schlucken o.Ä.


Gibts denn noch die Boardferkel-Polizei?


----------



## hanzz (5. Juli 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Gibts denn noch die Boardferkel-Polizei?


Hab ich mir bei dem Satz auch gedacht
Und ich bin dafür die wieder einzuführen


----------



## DenizJP (6. Juli 2021)

Um eine berühmte Persönlichkeit in abgewandelter Form zu zitieren: schmutzig ist nur wer schmutziges denkt ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Juli 2021)

Der gute alte Forrest......


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Juli 2021)

Moin,

ich habe eine Frage, für die sich kein eigener Thread lohnt:

Wie kann ich mein *eigenes Brot* backen ?

Wie kann ich meinen *eigenen Brötchen* backen?

Hat das Jemand mal gemacht ? Ist das schwer ? Schmeckt das?

Muss sparen....

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (7. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage, für die sich kein eigener Thread lohnt:
> 
> ...


Schau mal in den Backthread.
Sehr viele Brot und Brötchen Rezepte





__





						Alles rund ums Backen...
					

Anscheinend gibt es immer mehr Leute mit "Bäckerfrust", wie sich im "Was habt ihr leckeres gekocht"-Thread herauskristallisiert hat...  Da viele Köche meinen, backen hat nix mit kochen zu tun und andersrum viele Bäcker meinen, kochen wäre kein backen, startet einfach mal ein neuer Thread. Für...




					anglerboard.de
				




Schwer - nein
Schmeckt - ja


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage, für die sich kein eigener Thread lohnt:
> 
> ...


Das ist ziemlich einfach. 
Schmeckt gut und kostet wenig. 
Bisl Zeit brauchst fürs ziehen lassen. 
Für Brot nem ich ne Backmischung.
Hier ein einfaches Brötchen Rezept 








						Sonntagsbrötchen - schnell und einfach | Die besten Backrezepte mit Gelinggarantie
					

Entdecke unser Rezept für die perfekten Sonntagsbrötchen. Schnell gemacht und luftig lecker!




					www.einfachbacken.de
				



Grüße Michi


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. Juli 2021)

Brötchen und Brot ist ziemlich einfach selber zu machen und schmeckt "frisch" IMMER sehr gut !


----------



## Blueser (7. Juli 2021)

Und wenn du etwas E262 mit rein machst, hält sich das Zeug auch eine gute Weile ...


----------



## vonda1909 (7. Juli 2021)

Am besten einen Stuten  backen und den dann mit Buttet undGauda belegen  oder  Erdbeer  Marmelade


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (7. Juli 2021)

Brötchenbackmittel  bei eBay bestellen, damit kannst du alle Arten von Brötchen oder Brot backen
Da sind u.a. Emulgatoren und Malz drin, damit bekommst du auch als Anfänger anständige Brötchen hin
Als Anfänger würde ich kleine Experimente machen und Sauerteig ziehen


----------



## Blueser (7. Juli 2021)

Sauerteig hatte ich auch schonmal gemacht. Funktionierte super ...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Juli 2021)

Da weder Admin noch Redaktion antworten...

Weiß jemand den man hier anschreiben muss, wenn es um ein Gewinn im Gewinnspiel geht, alle anderen ihre Sachen bekommen haben aber man selbst bereits über 2 Monate darauf wartet?


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juli 2021)

Hast du Elmar Elfers schon angeschrieben?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast du Elmar Elfers schon angeschrieben?


Grade getan, mal schauen....danke


----------



## Elmar Elfers (12. Juli 2021)

Leider haben alle, und es sind wirklich alle Firmen, mit denen wir kooperieren, extreme Lieferschwierigkeiten aufgrund von Corona. Von uns werden die Adressen fristgerecht übermittelt. Danach sind wir erst mal raus aus dem weiteren Vorgang. Wer auf seinen Gewinn warten muss, sollte bitte ab 21. Juli 2021 wieder Christian.Siegler anschreiben und bis dahin mich. Die Hersteller tun aber alles, was möglich ist. Wie heißt es so schön: Es kann (in diesen ungewöhnlichen Zeiten) nur besser werden


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Juli 2021)

Witzig für welche Missstände Corona alles herhalten muss...


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Juli 2021)

Nicht nur Corona, meine bestellte Ware soll immer noch auf der EVERGIVEN sein. Sind ja nur 20000 Container Ware, die nicht angekommen sind.


----------



## jkc (12. Juli 2021)

Moin, was gibt es aktuell an preisgünstigen Multirollen in Hechtgröße mit zuschaltbarer Ratsche und einem Schnureinzug von mindestens 75cm pro Kurbelumdrehung?
Ich habe bei den üblichen Verdächtigen schon geguckt, aber irgendwie nix gefunden.
Preislich bis allerhöchstens 150€ und gerne auch deutlich weniger...

Grüße JK


----------



## Elmar Elfers (12. Juli 2021)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Witzig für welche Missstände Corona alles herhalten muss...


So ist es eben. Kommen die Rutenringe nicht an, bleibt der Blank in der Produktion hängen ... Und das ist vielleicht gerade Dein Gewinn.


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, was gibt es aktuell an preisgünstigen Multirollen in Hechtgröße mit zuschaltbarer Ratsche und einem Schnureinzug von mindestens 75cm pro Kurbelumdrehung?
> Ich habe bei den üblichen Verdächtigen schon geguckt, aber irgendwie nix gefunden.
> Preislich bis allerhöchstens 150€ und gerne auch deutlich weniger...
> 
> Grüße JK


Schau mal hier, bei weniger Einzug ginge auch die Corvallus








						Shimano Tekota 600 HG A 6,3:1 - 430g
					

Der jahrelange Klassiker Tekota von Shimano wurde grundlegend überarbeitet  Die Tekota ist eine kleine Salzwasser Rolle für das leichte Trolling und / oder Bootsangeln. Am besten lässt sie sich als echtes "Arbeitstier" beschreiben. Die Rolle hat eine exakte Schnurführung, die es de...




					www.angel-domaene.de


----------



## Jurben (15. Juli 2021)

Moin,

kennt ihr das wenn ihr etwas lest, ihr angegefixt werdet und es dann sofort haben müsst?
Wenn es rund ums angeln geht bin ich so.
Ich bin ja leidenschaftlicher Grundangler, habe noch nie mit Waggler geangelt, ausser bei meinem Onkel in Polen damals.
Nun habe ich mich ein wenig in das Posen/Wagglerangeln eingelesen und habe spontan eine Teleskoprute + Angelschnur gekauft da ich diese Methode der Angelei doch ziemlich spannend finde und keine Zeit vergehen lassen will.
Die Angelrute wurde hier mehrfach von rhinefisher epfohlen, auch wenn es von Aliexpress ist. Die Qualität ist wohl sehr gut. Habe mir die 4,50 Variante gekauft.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32921171543.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.c4c4dvnwqBy

Auf der suche nach der passenden sinkenden Angelschnur habe ich die Maver Stone River 0,16 600m entdeckt. Da hat Professor Tinca die 2019 in einem Beitrag empfohlen.









						Stone River 600m
					

Stone River 600m  monofile rotbraune Schnur super Knotenfestigkeit  sinkend Ideal zum Method Feedern oder Waggler fischen




					www.maver.shop
				




ich hoffe, ich habe hier nichts falsch gemacht. Aber ich denke nicht.

Nun meine zwei Fragen...
Könnt ihr mir eine gute, günstige, passende Rolle empfehlen?
Könnt ihr mir gute, günstige Waggler empfehlen?
Gewässer wäre hier ein See, also ohne Strömung.

Vielen Dank,
Jurben


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juli 2021)

Die Schnur ist super, wird aber wohl nicht mehr hergestellt inzwischen.


----------



## Jurben (15. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Schnur ist super, wird aber wohl nicht mehr hergestellt inzwischen.


Hmmm,

ich habe die aus Österreich bestellen können. Also direkt bei Maver.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juli 2021)

Super wenn du se noch bekommen hast.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Juli 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kennt ihr das wenn ihr etwas lest, ihr angegefixt werdet und es dann sofort haben müsst?
> Wenn es rund ums angeln geht bin ich so.


Hallo,

gibt es freilich und ich habe mir dagegen (vor unüberlegten Schnellkäufen) schon vor Jahrzehnten eine Strategie dafür zugelegt: einfach so ca. 3 Wochen warten, wenn man dann immer noch der Meinung ist, man braucht das Ding unbedingt, dann kaufen. In bestimmt zwei Dritteln aller Fälle kauft man dann nicht mehr, weil es bei reifer Überlegung unnötig ist .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. Juli 2021)

Moin!

Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich hier nach einem zerlegbaren Kescherkopf, mit gummiertem Netz + Telekescherstab, mit relativ geringem Packmaß gefragt.
Meine Wahl ist nun auf das *Korum Folding Latex Triangle Net in der Größe 26'*'gefallen. Ich denke und hoffe das taugt etwas für Aland, Plötze & Co.

https://www.korum.co.uk/products/nets-and-handles/latex-folding-triangles

Aber taugt auch der von mir erspähte *Spro Freestyle Flip Net Handle in 2,80m* etwas dazu? Es geht damit wie gesagt auf Friedfische und dann eher keine 20pfündigen Karpfen und dergleichen. Viele der Telekescherstäbe mit geringem Packmaß sind mir einfach viel zu bunt. Da stellt der Spro Telekeschstab eine tolle - weil rein schwarz gehaltene - Ausnahme dar. Kann ich in dessen Innengewinde auch den Korum Kescherkopf einschrauben oder eignet sich der Telestab tatsächlich nur für das dazugehörige Flip Net von Spro? Weiß das jemand? Ich denke es wird ein Universalgewinde sein und daher passen aber sicher weiß ich das leider nicht.

https://www.garryevans.co.uk/spro-freestyle-flip-net-handle-37164-p.asp

Besten Dank!


----------



## vonda1909 (15. Juli 2021)

Zum  selber Basteln.  Kaufe dir einen Setzkescher lasse ihn oder auch selbst auf Tiefe neu zunähen und ein  Stiel Kannst du am Gewinde anschrauben.


----------



## hanzz (15. Juli 2021)

Was ist das für eine Pflanze ?


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Juli 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Pflanze ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 379878


Hallo,

ich tippe mal auf den Schwarzen Nachtschatten, ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht, wegen der Unschärfe der Blüten.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## bobbl (15. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, was gibt es aktuell an preisgünstigen Multirollen in Hechtgröße mit zuschaltbarer Ratsche und einem Schnureinzug von mindestens 75cm pro Kurbelumdrehung?
> Ich habe bei den üblichen Verdächtigen schon geguckt, aber irgendwie nix gefunden.
> Preislich bis allerhöchstens 150€ und gerne auch deutlich weniger...
> 
> Grüße JK


Die Okuma Komodo könnte dir gefallen.


----------



## Blueser (15. Juli 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich tippe mal auf den Schwarzen Nachtschatten, ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht, wegen der Unschärfe der Blüten.
> 
> ...


Auch meine Vermutung, Solanum nigrum L.


----------



## jkc (15. Juli 2021)

bobbl schrieb:


> Die Okuma Komodo könnte dir gefallen.


Für 150€ ja


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Juli 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hoffe, ich habe hier nichts falsch gemacht. Aber ich denke nicht.
> 
> ...


Hallo
Die hier:








						Daiwa Ninja Match 3000-C Match Rolle 150m/ 0,23mm - 5,3:1 - 260g
					

Vorteile: Daiwa Ninja Match & Feeder  Seidenweicher und runder Lauf Reduziertes Rollengewicht Neu gestaltetes Getriebe Verbesserte Kraftübertragung Enorm hohe Bremskräfte durch das ATD Bremssystem Ruckfrei Kaum spürbarer Anlaufwiderstand  Die Daiwa Ninja Match & Feeder Stationärrolle...




					www.angel-domaene.de
				












						WAGGLER POSEN SET MATCH-POSEN, FLOATS, BALSA HOLZ, SCHWIMMER SETS NACH WAHL, NEU  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie WAGGLER POSEN SET MATCH-POSEN, FLOATS, BALSA HOLZ, SCHWIMMER SETS NACH WAHL, NEU in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Wenn bisl was feineres sein soll.








						Premier Floats Loaded Balsa Waggler Set of 3 Pose
					

Einsatz in Flüssen oder Seen  Ein traditionelles Design Gefertigt aus Balzaholz Vorbebleit, müssen aber noch mit Gewichten beschwert werden Ideal beim Schleppen und der Strömung  Schwarze Färbung mit fluoreszierenden roten Spitzen  Posensatz umfasst:  2BB (165 mm), 3BB (195 mm), 4BB (225 mm)




					www.anglingdirect.de
				




Grüße Michi


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Juli 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Pflanze ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 379878


Vergiss es, kann man nicht rauchen …


----------



## hanzz (15. Juli 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Vergiss es, kann man nicht rauchen …


Damals, 1996, in Thailand auf so ner kleinen verlassenen Insel haben wir einen sicher schon 70 Jahre alten Typen kennengelernt, der uns so eine Bambus Bon angeboten hat. Wir haben uns bei seiner Mische nix gedacht, war ja schon fertig und sah einfach grün braun aus. Haben dankend angenommen und mit ihm Bon geraucht. 
Als wir dann auch unser Gras rausgeholt haben um das mit ihm auch zu teilen, ist der vor Freude völlig ausgeflippt. 
Es erzählte uns, dass er schon lang nicht mehr von der Insel kam, um an richtiges Gras zu kommen und das er die ganze Zeit sein Zeugs da geraucht hat. 

Ich weiß bis heute nicht, was wir damals geraucht haben, wir haben auch nicht weiter gefragt und ich glaub, dass ich es auch gar nicht mehr wissen will.


----------



## Jurben (16. Juli 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Die hier:
> 
> 
> ...


Besten Dank Michi!
Gleich mal bestellt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aber taugt auch der von mir erspähte *Spro Freestyle Flip Net Handle in 2,80m* etwas dazu? ...kann ich in dessen Innengewinde auch den Korum Kescherkopf einschrauben oder eignet sich der Telestab tatsächlich nur für das dazugehörige Flip Net von Spro?



Auflösung! Der Kescherstab eignet sich auch für andere Kescherköpfe, so teilte man mir bei der Firma Spro mit.

Diesem Test nach zu urteilen scheint mir der kompakte Spro Stab auch gar nicht so verkehrt zu sein. Vor allem finde ich in Verbindung mit dem dazugehörigen Spro Flip Net toll, dass man den Kescherkopf in verschiedenen Winkeln anstellen kann. Das ist für die Landung an steilen Stellen oder sogar von Spundwänden aus sicherlich eine gute Sache.






Ich wollte ihn gerade zusammen mit dem Korum Kescherkopf bestellten, da bin ich zufällig noch auf etwas für mich wohl geeigneteres gestoßen.

Der Kescherstab *Travel-Compact 200 von Jenzi* ist zusammengeschoben zwar 60cm lang und damit 10cm länger als der Kescherstab von Spro aber dafür zahlt man auch nicht diesen ganzen "Streetfishing-Zauber" mit - er ist daher um einiges günstiger. Farblich ist der Stab von Jenzi noch im Rahmen, also nicht zu bunt und mit 60cm im Transport nicht länger als viele kurze Teleskopruten.

https://produkte.jenzi.com/_alle/neuheiten-2021/kescherstab-travel-compact-200_4699001_de.html

Mit zwei Metern Länge reicht er für meine Vorhaben auch vollkommen aus. Plus dem Korum-Kescherkopf lande ich bei knapp 2,50m Reichweite. Die 184 Gramm des Jenzi sind sogar noch etwas leichter als die 200 Gramm des Spro, was allerdings an den fehlenden 80cm Länge liegen wird. Aus Glasfaser sind wohl beide Kescherstäbe gefertigt. Kohlefaser wäre bei dieser Art von Kescherstab wohl auch unpraktisch bzw. würde sich das arg im Preis bemerkbar machen.

Ich bin gespannt wie sich der Jenzi-Stab, zusammen mit dem Korum-Kopf, dann macht.


----------



## Forelle74 (16. Juli 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Besten Dank Michi!
> Gleich mal bestellt.


Gerne.
Dafür ist das Forum da  .
Viel Spass damit.


----------



## jkc (23. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, was gibt es aktuell an preisgünstigen Multirollen in Hechtgröße mit zuschaltbarer Ratsche und einem Schnureinzug von mindestens 75cm pro Kurbelumdrehung?
> Ich habe bei den üblichen Verdächtigen schon geguckt, aber irgendwie nix gefunden.
> Preislich bis allerhöchstens 150€ und gerne auch deutlich weniger...
> 
> Grüße JK


Ich glaube ich habe gerade gefunden was ich suche, sogar mit Linecounter.








						Rhino Rolle Rhino TR Linkshand - Gerlinger.de
					

▶▶▶ Jetzt bei deinem Angelprofi ⚓ Rhino Rolle Rhino TR Linkshand  günstig kaufen.




					www.gerlinger.de
				




Ich glaube son Teil muss her. 
Steht zwar nix von der Ratsche dabei, aber laut Bildern ist eine dran.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Auflösung! Der Kescherstab eignet sich auch für andere Kescherköpfe, so teilte man mir bei der Firma Spro mit.
> 
> Diesem Test nach zu urteilen scheint mir der kompakte Spro Stab auch gar nicht so verkehrt zu sein. Vor allem finde ich in Verbindung mit dem dazugehörigen Spro Flip Net toll, dass man den Kescherkopf in verschiedenen Winkeln anstellen kann. Das ist für die Landung an steilen Stellen oder sogar von Spundwänden aus sicherlich eine gute Sache.
> 
> ...



Heute ist nun alles hier angekommen. Trotz des arg verbeulten Kartons (DPD) ist alles soweit heile und ich bin zufrieden.







Die Packmaße sind tatsächlich sehr gering, das Zeug kann ich mir also gut hinten auf das Motorrad oder den Rucksack schnallen und damit zum Angeln düsen.
Speziell der Kescherkopf von Korum macht einen guten Eindruck. Eine kurzgeteilte 2,70m Telerute (10 - 35g WG) habe ich noch dazu bestellt. Meine alte DAM Grundrolle passt ganz gut an diese leichte Universalrute, wie ich finde. Ich habe extra wegen der Rolle etwas mit Korkgriff gewählt. 

Leider fehlt beim Kescherstab der Stopfen, da muss der Onlineshop noch einmal nachbessern.






Ärgerlich ist, dass die Tüte des Jenzi Stabes scheinbar nachträglich verschlossen wurde. An dem Ende, wo der Stopfen fehlt, ist ein Klebeband des Shops angebracht. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass es sich bei dem Stab um eine alte Retoure handelt. Das macht ja nichts aber dann sollte sie bitte auch vollständig sein. Die Mail ist schon raus, ich erwarte also den Stopfen demnächst hier bei mir.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die Mail ist schon raus, ich erwarte also den Stopfen demnächst hier bei mir.



Das Teil wird mir nachgeliefert, ich habe gerade eben die Mail erhalten. 
Mal schauen, ob DPD den kleinen Gummistopfen unbeschädigt bis zu meiner Haustür bekommt?


----------



## jkc (26. Juli 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, bei weniger Einzug ginge auch die Corvallus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, vielen Dank für den Tipp, ich habe mich tatsächlich für die 401er Tekota entschieden; etwas über Budget, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> ich habe mich tatsächlich für die 401er Tekota entschieden; etwas über Budget, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.


Willst du die zum Schleppen her nehmen?

Ok, steht ja da:


> Die Tekota ist eine kleine Salzwasser Rolle für das leichte Trolling und / oder Bootsangeln.



Jürgen


----------



## jkc (26. Juli 2021)

Jou, kommt auf eine reine Schleppkombo und wenn das mir taugt müsste eigentlich noch die zweite her, aber dafür brauche ich eine dritte Baitjigger Swimbait mit 200g WG, da ich auch eine mit werfbarer Rolle brauche und keinen Bock auf Rollenwechselei habe; Gesuch ist gerade erstellt.

Grüße


----------



## hanzz (26. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Gesuch ist gerade erstellt.





jkc schrieb:


> aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.


Gönn dir auch


----------



## DenizJP (29. Juli 2021)

Im Dunkeln auf Hecht Spinnfischen 

das hatte im Winter sehr gut geklappt - stark dadurch bedingt dass ich wusste wo die meisten Fische stehen aufgrund der Wassertemperaturen.


nun im Sommer ist es doch schon schwieriger... daher meine Frage(n):

- dunkle/konstrast-starke Gummifische verstärkt nutzen?
- oder Krawallmacher ala Spinnerbaits, Spinner etc damit die Fische es besser orten können?
- klassisch wie tagsüber angeln? also an Seerosenfeldern und am Ufer entlang im kleinen Fluss? Oder eher langsam den Grund absuchen?



hat hier jemand sonst noch Erfahrungen zu?


----------



## Fruehling (29. Juli 2021)

Fisch steht, wenn er es vermeiden kann, nachts nicht im oder am Kraut - da wird es in der Dunkelheit nämlich recht fix sauerstoffarm.

Köderfarbe ist, solange es ein bißchen Hintergrundbeleuchtung (Mond, Straße, etc.) gibt, völlig egal. Sprichst Du die Seitenlinie an, ist das ein großer Vorteil.


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Juli 2021)

Druckwelle plus ne Runde größer - da soll ja auch ne ordentliche Silhouette zum Zielen vorhanden sein.

Lauftiefe: flach bis Mittelwasser.

Ruhig auch extrem flache (evtl. auch extrem ufernahe) Spots um die 30 cm Wassertiefe (falls vorhanden) beackern.

ABER: Vor allem dort unbedingt möglichst lautlos (!!!) und unbeleuchtet (inkl. Handy-Bildschirm!) anschleichen.

Lautlos heißt auch, dass keine Hardbaits, Werkzeug etc. in Boxen rumscheppern sollten. 

In der Summe also am besten "total stealth", sofern die Umgebung nicht per se "naturlärmig" und/oder künstlich beleuchtet sein sollte (Straße, Hafen etc.).

Farbe: Nachts IMO praktisch komplett bums. Ich persönlich fische gern Schocker oder Silber-Glitter (je nach Sichtverhältnissen), weil ich das nachts selbst am besten erkennen kann.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. Juli 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Damals, 1996, in Thailand auf so ner kleinen verlassenen Insel haben wir einen sicher schon 70 Jahre alten Typen kennengelernt, der uns so eine Bambus Bon angeboten hat. Wir haben uns bei seiner Mische nix gedacht, war ja schon fertig und sah einfach grün braun aus. Haben dankend angenommen und mit ihm Bon geraucht.
> Als wir dann auch unser Gras rausgeholt haben um das mit ihm auch zu teilen, ist der vor Freude völlig ausgeflippt.
> Es erzählte uns, dass er schon lang nicht mehr von der Insel kam, um an richtiges Gras zu kommen und das er die ganze Zeit sein Zeugs da geraucht hat.
> 
> Ich weiß bis heute nicht, was wir damals geraucht haben, wir haben auch nicht weiter gefragt und ich glaub, dass ich es auch gar nicht mehr wissen will.


Morgens einen Joint und der Tag,........... ist dein Freund..............................


----------



## NaabMäx (31. Juli 2021)

Die Mucken haben mich zum fressen gern.

Wenn ich mich mit Autan einschmiert, brauch ich gar keinen Köder mehr anfassen.
Lass ich mich vom Weibchen einschmieren, tappt man irgendwann bestimmt ins Gesicht oder wo das Zeug sonst so hingeschmiert ist, und es ist das selbe.
Gibts da was,, damit der Köder nicht versaut wird und die Staunzenviecher trotzdem das weite suchen?


----------



## hanzz (31. Juli 2021)

2 bis 3 von diesen Spiralen um den Platz aufstellen. In Thailand waren die Dinger immer sehr wirksam





						Insektenabwehr & Mückenschutz vom Campingspezialisten | Fritz Berger
					

Entdecken Sie Insektenabwehr & Mückenschutz beim Campingprofi ✅ Seit 1958 ✅ Auch in Ihrer Nähe ✅ Riesige Auswahl an Campingzubehör!




					www.fritz-berger.de
				




Beim Spinnfischen geht das natürlich nicht. 

Mücken mögen Lavendel und Zitronen Gerüche nicht.


----------



## Verstrahlt (1. August 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Die Mucken haben mich zum fressen gern.
> 
> Wenn ich mich mit Autan einschmiert, brauch ich gar keinen Köder mehr anfassen.
> Lass ich mich vom Weibchen einschmieren, tappt man irgendwann bestimmt ins Gesicht oder wo das Zeug sonst so hingeschmiert ist, und es ist das selbe.
> Gibts da was,, damit der Köder nicht versaut wird und die Staunzenviecher trotzdem das weite suchen?


Nobite auf die Klamotten hilft und ggf nen Hut auch damit bearbeiten.
Ich nehm schon garkein Autan mehr bekomm das zeug irgendwann immer ins Gesicht und das brennt in den Augen ^^


----------



## Fruehling (1. August 2021)

Immer einen Versuch wert sind Vitamin B-Komplex-Dragees!

Kosten nicht die Welt, kann man nicht überdosieren, sind gut für die Nerven (auch bei vielen Fehlbissen!) und lassen einen riechen wie ein Baby, das viel Milch trinkt, was wiederum die Mücken nicht mögen...


----------



## NaabMäx (1. August 2021)

Wie viele Flasche von dem NOBITE muss man den da trinken, dass das hilft?
Vitamin B zum einreiben?

Gest beim Spinnfischen. Wär ich fasst ins Wasser geplumpst.
Ist mir nicht so eine Staunze unter das Hosenbein aufe grabbelt und hat mir seinen Rüssel hinein gerammt.
Wie ich mich mit dem anderen Haxen kratzen wollt, bleib ich in dem Moment mit dem Köder am Gewässerboden hängen, und schlagen an.  - Krieg das Übergewicht von dem Schwung - hätt ich bald ein Köpfl ins Wasser gemacht.
Zum Glück hatts mich dann doch blos mit dem Gesicht voraus, in die Brennesseln eine kaut und bin nicht ins Wasser geplumpst.
Da weis man aber nicht, was gescheiter gewesen wär.

Eine feuerrote Lätschn mit lauter Pusteln und die Arm und die Kopfhaut voller Baukern und Batzn von den Saugern.
Mein Lieber, zum Glück regnets heut - a so braucht man nicht unter die Leut gehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. August 2021)

Hallo NaabMäx ,

ich nehme schon seit Jahren bei starkem Vorkommen das "Stichfrei" von Ballistol und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Allerdings bin ich von Haus aus nicht so geplagt von den Viechern und in einem normalem Mückenjahr bei uns brauch ich da eh kein Mittel. Momentan ist es allerdings schon anders. Als ich dieser Tage meine Wiese mähte (ein Rasen ist das nicht), hatte ich im vorderen Teil des Gartens keine Probleme. Das änderte sich aber schnell, als ich hinter dem Haus mähte  

Petri Heil

Lajos.


----------



## Blueser (1. August 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Immer einen Versuch wert sind Vitamin B-Komplex-Dragees!
> 
> Kosten nicht die Welt, kann man nicht überdosieren, sind gut für die Nerven (auch bei vielen Fehlbissen!) und lassen einen riechen wie ein Baby, das viel Milch trinkt, was wiederum die Mücken nicht mögen...


Hilft zumindest bei mir absolut nicht. Nehme die schon seit Jahren, aber die Mücken lassen sich davon nicht stören.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ich nehme schon seit Jahren bei starkem Vorkommen das "Stichfrei" von Ballistol und bin damit sehr zufrieden.



Das habe ich auch schon lange und verwende es bei schwachem bis normalem Aufkommen für die direkte Anwendung auf der Haut.

Bei heftigem Aufkommen nebele ich noch Klamotten und Hut zusätzlich mit Antibrumm Forte ein - dieses starke DEET-Zeug ist mir aber nicht ganz geheuer, drum kommt mir das nicht direkt auf die Haut und schon gar nicht ins Gesicht.

Bei Ultra-Aufkommen verwende ich zusätzlich noch so ein überstülpbares Moskitonetz für den Hut (reicht etwa bis zu den Schultern) und trage ein leichtes, recht weites Hemd mit langen Ärmeln.

Hut mit breiter Krempe, damit das Netz ausreichend Durchstich-Sicherheitsabstand zum Gesicht bekommt.

Bei frischer Spray-Anwendung rubbele ich mir dann immer die Hände zwischendurch kräftig mit Uferschlamm etc. ab.

Scheint zu funzen - jedenfalls fange ich dann auch Aal und Waller mit Naturködern ganz normal ohne feststellbare Scheuchwirkung.


----------



## NaabMäx (1. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo NaabMäx ,
> 
> ich nehme schon seit Jahren bei starkem Vorkommen das "Stichfrei" von Ballistol und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Allerdings bin ich von Haus aus nicht so geplagt von den Viechern und in einem normalem Mückenjahr bei uns brauch ich da eh kein Mittel. Momentan ist es allerdings schon anders. Als ich dieser Tage meine Wiese mähte (ein Rasen ist das nicht), hatte ich im vorderen Teil des Gartens keine Probleme. Das änderte sich aber schnell, als ich hinter dem Haus mähte
> 
> ...


o- Mei - wem sagst des, i bin umzingelt von Wiesen und  Tschungel.
Da darf man nur auf einer Seite die Fenster aufmachen, sonst hat man einen Staunzenautobahn durchs Haus. Da brummts, das't Kopfhörer brauchst.
100 Staunzen im Schlafzimmer. Frau = 0 stich, - ich alle.  
Wobei meine Frau viel süßer ausschauen tät, aber die schmecken dass, das de innerlich eine recht eine hanntige sein kann. - Da verfliegt sich nicht eine. 
Von dene Sauviecher will nicht mal das Insektensterben was wissen.

Die halbe Nacht batsche die Viecher an die Wand. Des Schlafzimmer schaut schon aus, als hätts eine Blutkonserve zerissen.
Mein lieber - und kein Schlupfwinkel ist vor denen sicher. Blos im Wirtshaus hat mich noch keine gestochen. Muss ich gleich in Frühschoppen - Brennesselblodern und Staunzenstiche von innen kühlen.  - Ja da wennst dir nicht zu helfen wüst.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. August 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Da darf man nur auf einer Seite die Fenster aufmachen, sonst hat man einen Staunzenautobahn durchs Haus.



Ich wohne auch auf dem Land und habe darum weitestgehend Fliegengitter an den Fenstern montiert. Ohne diese würde es zwischendurch durchaus wüst mit den fliegenden Egeln werden.


----------



## vonda1909 (1. August 2021)

Hier hat jemand  mal  etwas  von Tabletten geschrieben  und er  hatte Ruhe vor den Biestern leider habe ich vergessen  welche das waren  könnte  Vitamin  b12 gewesen  sein


----------



## NaabMäx (1. August 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich wohne auch auf dem Land und habe darum weitestgehend Fliegengitter an den Fenstern montiert. Ohne diese würde es zwischendurch durchaus wüst werden.


Hatte ich auch schon, aber da geht ja kein Lüftchen mehr durch. Da kann man dann aussuchen- ob man ersticken will oder ausgezuzelt.


----------



## vonda1909 (1. August 2021)

Es stechen  nur die Weibchen  sortiert man die aus  dann  geht es


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. August 2021)

Ich finde, das geht ganz gut - habe aber die normalen Varianten mit Klebestreifen-Befestigung (reichen mir) und nicht diese Besonders-Dicht-Versionen mit Anti-Pollen-Filter.

Letztere können wirklich für ekligen Luftstau sorgen. Bin zum Glück kein Allergiker und brauche die höchste "Abwehrstufe" daher nicht.

Durch die normalen pustet es prima und trotzdem viecher-sicher durch, finde ich.


----------



## vonda1909 (1. August 2021)

Ich denke da hast du vor dem Gitter so viele Blutsauger gehabt  das es verstopft war.Da hielf nur ein Ventilator vorschalten  als Hechsler .


----------



## Lajos1 (1. August 2021)

Hallo NaabMäx ,

hatte ja auch ein oberpfälzisches Eheweib. Ob ich die mal fragen soll, wie das bei ihr und den Stechmücken ist? Aber lieber nicht, vielleicht wird das falsch aufgefasst  und dann hilft nur noch die schnelle Flucht - aber die war mal die schnellste Läuferin von Regensburg, auf Kurzstrecken.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (1. August 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Hier hat jemand  mal  etwas  von Tabletten geschrieben  und er  hatte Ruhe vor den Biestern leider habe ich vergessen  welche das waren  könnte  Vitamin  b12 gewesen  sein


Ich könnte dir Tabletten geben die verhindern nicht das stechen der Viecher, aber dir ist es egal ob du gestochen wirst oder nicht


----------



## NaabMäx (1. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo NaabMäx ,
> 
> hatte ja auch ein oberpfälzisches Eheweib. Ob ich die mal fragen soll, wie das bei ihr und den Stechmücken ist? Aber lieber nicht, vielleicht wird das falsch aufgefasst  und dann hilft nur noch die schnelle Flucht - aber die war mal die schnellste Läuferin von Regensburg, auf Kurzstrecken.
> 
> ...


Frag lieber nicht. Am Schluss läuft sie dir hinterher. Wo doch die so schnell ist, - da hast schlechte Karten, wann die mit dem Holzscheitl kimmt. 
Weibliche Stechmücken die stechen, - und Frauen, die nicht gestochen werden. 
Des is ein typischer Fall von "Sigstas do hostas".  Die Weiblichen Geschöpfe halten zama - ob Mensch ob Viech. 

Diskriminierung


----------



## NaabMäx (1. August 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir Tabletten geben die verhindern nicht das stechen der Viecher, aber dir ist es egal ob du gestochen wirst oder nicht


Irgendwann lassen die nach und dann schaut man aus, wie ein Sträusselkuchen. Da kannst dir gleich die nächste hineine pfeifen. Da kommst den Sommer über von dem Tripp gar nicht mehr runter. Du wärst mir einer.

Wegen dene Sauviecher habens die Ritterrüstung wohl auch erfunden. Da hatts ihnen den Rüssel sauber verbogen.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (1. August 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Irgendwann lassen die nach und dann schau man aus wie ein Sträusselkuchen. Da kannst dir gleich die nächste hineine pfeifen.


Bei mir alle 8 Stunden, aber in der Zeit habe ich Spaß


----------



## NaabMäx (1. August 2021)

Die Vitamin B Tabletten hat mir meine Apothekerin letztes Jahr auch schon gegeben. Gegen Zecken und Moskitos.
Binnen 2 Monaten kannte ich noch keine Wirkung und dann war die Staunzenzeit eh wieder vorbei. Oder muss man da den 100derter Pack auf einmal schlucken?


----------



## Lajos1 (1. August 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Die Vitamin B Ttabletten hat mir meine Apothekerin letztes Jahr auch schon gegeben. Gegen Zecken und Moskitos.
> Binnen 2 Monaten kannte ich noch keine Wirkung und dann war die Staunzenzeit eh wieder vorbei. Oder muss man da den 100derter Pack auf einmal schlucken?


Hallo,

vor vielen Jahre, als ich urlaubsmäßig in Lappland unterwegs war, hatte ich mir vorher auch mal Vitamin B Tabletten besorgt. der Apotheker klärte mich noch vorher auf, dass nur eines der B-Vitamine da wirksam sei und dies auch nur eingeschränkt. Ich konnte auch nicht feststellen, dass es eine besondere Wirkung hatte. Ohne Repellent wird man da aufgefressen. Ist etwa so wie bei uns momentan, nur dreimal schlimmer. Das Gemeine ist, da ist man in einer Gegend, da ist nichts und dann, 20 Kilometer weiter, hat man so eintausend, welche einen attackieren. Da kann man einhundert erschlagen, bleiben immer noch 900 übrig .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## NaabMäx (1. August 2021)

Hallo Lajos,
Kann mir schon vorstellen, das die Mücken in Lappland auf so ein Opfer wie dich gewartet haben, da wirst bis auf den letzten Tropfen ausgezuzelt.

Die waren Gest so frech, in die Hose, durchs Hemd durch die Haare und sonst überall hin. Da magst auf und davon laufen.

Da muss es doch irgend ein Kraut gegen. - Gibts doch nicht, dass das die Forscher noch nicht gefunden haben.

Tät not, man schmiert sich mit Honig ein, dass ihnen der Rüssel zu pappt.
Oder sowas auf den Hut montiert.

Edit by Mod.
Immer link setzen bitte!
Fremdbilder sind verboten(copyright).


----------



## NaabMäx (1. August 2021)

Wenn man in sowas nicht so schwitzen tät. Hätt sogar ein Fliegengitter vor der Linse.
In Lappland brauchst den aber nicht anziehen Lajos, da fressen dir die Rentiere das Moos vom Kittel.


Edit by Mod.
Immer link setzen bitte!
Fremdbilder sind verboten(copyright).


----------



## vonda1909 (1. August 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir Tabletten geben die verhindern nicht das stechen der Viecher, aber dir ist es egal ob du gestochen wirst oder nicht


Bist du auch bei der  Schmerztherapie von dort beziehe ich  mein Stoff...


----------



## Blueser (1. August 2021)

Hab mich mal kurz belesen: Vitamin B1 soll da helfen, 200mg pro Tag. In den Vitamin B Komplex Tabletten sind meist nur 3-5mg B1 enthalten. Müsste mal die 200er ausprobieren, gibt es ja auch von Rat******m. 
Eventuell macht mich der Babygeruch ja auch für menschliche Frauen attraktiver oder weckt zumindest den Mutterinstinkt ...


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (1. August 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Bist du auch bei der  Schmerztherapie von dort beziehe ich  mein Stoff...



Ja, schon 20 Jahre, mittlerweile bin ich bei täglich 120 mg Oxycodon


----------



## Freizeit (2. August 2021)

Ich benutze auch die Räucherspiralen und *ich *kann nicht nachteiliges sagen. Im Dunkeln noch eine Stalllaterne mit Citronella Öl und gut ist.

Grüße Holger


----------



## Blueser (2. August 2021)

Mit Räucherspiralen habe ich auch schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber schon bei leichtem Wind hat sich das erledigt.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. August 2021)

Hallo,

Räucherspiralen hin oder her. Da fühle ich mich als fast reiner Fliegen- und Spinnfischer aber schwer benachteiligt.
Muss mich mal schlau machen ob man dagegen klagen kann  . Sollte doch heutztage möglich sein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## DenizJP (2. August 2021)

Einfach net angeln gehen dann können die Viecher auch net an einen gelangen xD


mal ne Frage: Stingerhaken bei einem 15-20 cm GuFi für Hecht unterhalb platzieren oder? Da der Hecht von unten angreift?


----------



## vonda1909 (2. August 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Ja, schon 20 Jahre, mittlerweile bin ich bei täglich 120 mg Oxycodon


Plexiglas 2x100mg


----------



## jkc (2. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> mal ne Frage: Stingerhaken bei einem 15-20 cm GuFi für Hecht unterhalb platzieren oder? Da der Hecht von unten angreift?


Moin, das kommt drauf an, wenn Du am Grund angelst würde ich den Haken eher oben am Rücken montieren, so weit wie es geht zum Schwanzende ohne den Lauf zu zerstören. Wenn Du im Freiwasser leierst kann der Haken auch unter den Köder an den Bauch oder so; Aber bei der Ködergröße braucht es m.M. nach keinen Stinger, zumindest bei 15cm nicht, da hat nichts was sich Hecht nennen darf ein Problem mit.

Grüße JK


----------



## Naish82 (2. August 2021)

An Tagen, an denen die Hechte aber extrem „spitz“ beißen und immer nur auf den Schwanz hämmern kann der stinger aber vor dem Schneidern retten. 
ab 18cm habe ich immer einen dran.


----------



## NaabMäx (2. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> 2 bis 3 von diesen Spiralen um den Platz aufstellen. In Thailand waren die Dinger immer sehr wirksam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hans eine super Idee, mit der Spirale, - des probiere ich mal, wenn des mit dem Zitroneneinreiberats nix bringt.

Ihr kenns mich ja, ich mag doch so wenig wie es geht, mit zum Angeln schleppen. So ein Terrakottatöpfchen mit Spiral passt in die Tasche, beim Ansitz. 
Und die Zitron wird hoffentlich auch das Spinnen erleichtern. (Nicht das ich doch noch ein Köpfel mach.)
Wehe de Staunzen mögen Zitron, dann erschieß ich die Krüppeln.


----------



## NaabMäx (2. August 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hallo Lajos,
> Kann mir schon vorstellen, das die Mücken in Lappland auf so ein Opfer wie dich gewartet haben, da wirst bis auf den letzten Tropfen ausgezuzelt.
> 
> Die waren Gest so frech, in die Hose, durchs Hemd durch die Haare und sonst überall hin. Da magst auf und davon laufen.
> ...


He Mod, so geht fei des ned, - gell. Löscht der des einfach.

Ich bereichere mich materiell nicht an den Bildern und ihr wohl auch nicht.
De solln gefälligst froh sein, dass ich und Ihr, deren Schmarrn anschaun. Keinen Euronen bekomm ich / ihr für die Umernanderzeigerei.
Wenn sich da einer aufregt, dann hat der seine Grundstücksgrenze nicht komplett eingezäunt.
Schlimmste was da passieren kann, ist doch, dass des einer am End noch wegen uns kauft. Und dann ? - Der gibt mir /dir a nix.
De solln sich blos ned so anstellen - de Buidleinstellerer.
Wenn die nicht wollen, dass man ihre Bilder anschaut, dann sollen sie das gefälligst nicht ins Internet stellen.
Wenn man Fremdbilder benutzt, um damit irgendwie eigenes Einkommen kreieren tut, ohne deren Zustimmung, dann ist das was anderes.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. August 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wenn die nicht wollen, dass man ihre Bilder anschaut, dann sollen sie das gefälligst nicht ins Internet stellen.



Du hast völlig recht aber genau da liegt der Hund begraben.
Die wollen dass man sich die Bilder auf ihrer Seite anschaut (und dann auch deren Werbung etc) und damit Geld verdienen.
Der Gesetzgeber hat das leider auch so durchgesetzt und wir müssen handeln......


----------



## hanzz (2. August 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> So ein Terrakottatöpfchen mit Spiral passt in die Tasche, beim Ansitz.


Bei den Spiralen sind immer so kleine Metallhalter dabei, darauf wird die Spirale gesteckt.
Kann man so schon hinstellen. Das Tontöpfchen ist dann für das Stellen auf den Tisch gedacht.


----------



## Blueser (2. August 2021)

Bei mir war so eine Edelstahldose dabei. Steht bei mir dann immer unter dem Stuhl.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (2. August 2021)

Ich hab auch mal ne Frage... hat schon mal jemand aktiv auf Platten geangelt mit Buttlöffel und buntem Forellenteig?
Mit Wattwurm geht es ja gut. Ne passive Rute vom Boot mit Gulp Gummiwurm brachte auch mal ne 49er Scholle.

Aber so ein Forellenteiggnubbel am Haken, der Duft verbreitet und einen optischen Reiz bietet, sollte doch eigentlich... ?!?


----------



## NaabMäx (2. August 2021)

Wie lang qualmt eine Spirale? Oder wenn man heim gehen will, einfach wasser drüber?


----------



## Blueser (2. August 2021)

Die brennt etliche Stunden. Reicht manchmal für 2-3 Ansitze. Etwas Spucke an den Finger und die Glut damit löschen.


----------



## hanzz (2. August 2021)

6 Stunden glüht eine. 
Und wenn mal eine zerbricht einfach die Reste in die Erde oder Sand stecken und wieder anzünden.


----------



## Blueser (2. August 2021)

Gibt da wohl auch unterschiedliche Hersteller. Meine sind von Braeco und halten angeblich 8 Stunden, gemessen habe ich die Zeit aber noch nicht.
Morgen kommen meine bestellten B1 Tabletten, werde ich nächste Woche testen. Falls der Sommer nochmal zurück kommt ...


----------



## Freizeit (3. August 2021)

Moin. 
Mit diesen Metallhaltern kann man die Glut auch "abbrechen" und den Rest dann wieder räuchern lassen. Und 6-8 Stunden Brenndauer ist realistisch. Ich hatte schon welche vom Baumarkt, Raiffeisen .... Unterschiede habe ich nicht festgestellt. 

Grüße Holger


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Morgen kommen meine bestellten B1 Tabletten,* werde ich nächste Woche testen.* Falls der Sommer nochmal zurück kommt ...



Da bin ich gespannt drauf, Sag bitte Bescheid wie es klappt.


----------



## keinangelprofi (3. August 2021)

Frage: Wie befestigt man am besten Schwimmbrot/Schwimmsemmel am Haken? Welche Konsistenz sollten die Semmeln haben?
Danke!


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2021)

Entweder wie eine Flocke am Hakenschenkel festklemmen(dabei aber nicht zuviel davon festdrücken, sonst schwimmt's nicht mehr!) oder mit Silikongummi zB von Nash:








						Nash Tackle Bread Bomb
					

Für viele Karpfenangler, die gleich mit Haarmethode und Boilies ihre Angelei begannen ist das fast unvorstellbar – ja, Karpfen lassen sich auch…




					angelzentrale.de


----------



## Orothred (3. August 2021)

Moin,

vermutlich ein altes Thema: Schnur clippen  

Kenne diverse Möglichkeiten, Schnur direkt in den Clip, Gummiband in den Clip, ein Stück Gummiband in den Clip und an die Schnur knoten.....etc...

Wie macht ihrs? Ich würde gerne ein Gummiband nutzen, um im Zweifel einem größeren Fisch "Luft" zum laufen zu geben, nur ist an der verwendete Rolle der Clip so eng, dass ich ein handelsübliches Gummiband unmöglich dahintergeklemmt kriege. Gibt es da irgendwo dünneres Material? Oder spezielle Rollen mit "großem" Clip?


----------



## Tricast (3. August 2021)

Heinz


----------



## Forelle74 (3. August 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> vermutlich ein altes Thema: Schnur clippen
> 
> ...


Hallo
Ich hab auch ne Alegra mit Release Clip.
Gefällt mir ganz gut das ganze.
Dazu gibt's weiche und harte Clips die man tauschen kann.
Material ist irgendein hartes Gummi.
Hab auch schonmsl Clips zum austauschen gesehen. 
Irgendwo war hier mal ein Thread darüber.


----------



## keinangelprofi (3. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> mit Silikongummi zB von Nash:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sachen gibts…


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. August 2021)

Moin liebe Angler*Innen  ,.....

habe da eine kurze Frage zum Anfüttern - hatte die Tage noch eine Tüte Forelli - Pellets gefunden...

Kann man die einfach so an einem nat. Baggersee als Futter im Uferbereich beim "mittleren"Stippen ( dicke Rotaugen, Schleie, Satzkarpfen )einwerfen?

Hatte da an eine Kombi 1:1 mit losen Maiskörnern gedacht...werden die Pellets von bspw. Rotaugen , Schleien , Karpfen , Brassen direkt angenommen?

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. August 2021)

Ja klar.
Ich benutze solche Pellets öfter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Dazu gibt's weiche und harte Clips die man tauschen kann.
> Material ist irgendein hartes Gummi.
> Hab auch schonmsl Clips zum austauschen gesehen.


Damit zeigt du schon gut den Weg in die alternative Selfmade Lösung auf, mit noch mehr Varianz und Potential:
das "Gummi".

Eine Rolle mit Druckknopfspule und Quick Release und behalten der Bremseinstellung (oder Druckknopf+Heckbremse sowieso) ist da schon echt knorke top!
Aber auch ein Gummifaden zusammenknoten ist eine gangbare Lösung, samt gut ersetzbaren Verschleißteil.


----------



## Forelle74 (4. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin liebe Angler*Innen  ,.....
> 
> habe da eine kurze Frage zum Anfüttern - hatte die Tage noch eine Tüte Forelli - Pellets gefunden...
> 
> ...


Das geht Prima.
Hab mir mal 5kg Forelli Spezial gekauft .
Seit 3 Jahren verwende ich es nun  .
Ne Dose ist immer mit im " Not " Tackle.
Wenn du es vorher einweichst sinkt es besser.
Meist schwimmt ein Teil an der Oberfläche. 
Ist im Fluss halt blöd.





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Damit zeigt du schon gut den Weg in die alternative Selfmade Lösung auf, mit noch mehr Varianz und Potential:
> das "Gummi".
> 
> Eine Rolle mit Druckknopfspule und Quick Release und behalten der Bremseinstellung (oder Druckknopf+Heckbremse sowieso) ist da schon echt knorke top!
> Aber auch ein Gummifaden zusammenknoten ist eine gangbare Lösung, samt gut ersetzbaren Verschleißteil.


Ich hab noch welche rumliegen.
Die reichen ewig.
Ich kann sie ja mal messen.
Vielleicht passen sie bei dir.
Wenn du möchtest bekommst welche.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> hatte die Tage noch eine Tüte Forelli - Pellets gefunden...



Zermahle das Zeug und mache Teig draus (Anleitungen dafür gibt es im Netz).

Und dann viel Spaß, das geht ab wie Hulle. Fängt alle möglichen Fische.

Speziell für diesen Zweck habe ich mir gleich gemahlenes Forelli besorgt.


----------



## Orothred (4. August 2021)

Wo kommt man denn kostengünstig an Forelli, ohne irgendwo im Angelladen in der Forellenabteilung teuer Geld dafür zu zahlen, weils hip ist?


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. August 2021)

Tiernahrungsmarkt, Raiffeisengenossenschaft,


----------



## Forelle74 (4. August 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Wo kommt man denn kostengünstig an Forelli, ohne irgendwo im Angelladen in der Forellenabteilung teuer Geld dafür zu zahlen, weils hip ist?


Da isses recht günstig. 
https://www.baywa.de/de/tierhaltung...enfutter-/p-000000000001941600/?utm_campaign={Campaign}_1864095073&utm_content={AdGroup}_71406855258&utm_term={CriterionId}_{ProductId}&gclid=CjwKCAjw9aiIBhA1EiwAJ_GTSh8APcyIFHYwOMZ_spuAWkaQcll38noj3qi_SH2qneu6DcszqM_a9xoCCZAQAvD_BwE


----------



## Blueser (4. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hab mich mal kurz belesen: Vitamin B1 soll da helfen, 200mg pro Tag. In den Vitamin B Komplex Tabletten sind meist nur 3-5mg B1 enthalten. Müsste mal die 200er ausprobieren, gibt es ja auch von Rat******m.
> Eventuell macht mich der Babygeruch ja auch für menschliche Frauen attraktiver oder weckt zumindest den Mutterinstinkt ...


Heute nach dem zweiten Tag der Einnahme muss ich sagen, man riecht tatsächlich etwas süßlich nach Milch wenn man in der Armbeuge schnüffelt   .
Die Viecher haben mich bisher in Ruhe gelassen, liegt aber wohl eher an den niedrigen Temperaturen. Die menschlichen Weibchen halten sich allerdings auch zurück. Na ja, einen Tot muss man eben sterben.


----------



## DenizJP (5. August 2021)

Hab eine Ersatzspule für meine Shimano Baitrunner OC erhalten.

Das Ding hat keine Fette oder Schmiere drauf - heißt vor dem Einsatz müsste ich erstmal welche besorgen und den Bereich oben einschmieren richtig? Also wo der "Bremsregler" rangeschraubt wird.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (8. August 2021)

Finden hier auch so etwas wie foreneigene Angeltreffen statt? 
So das man sich mal gemeinsam zum Angeln oder grillen verabredet?
Nicht das ich daran teilnehmen wollte, ich frage nur rein informativ
Ich kenne das so von früher aus verschiedenen Foren wo die Mitglieder sich mal getroffen haben, egal ob jetzt Angelforum, Bootforum oder Swingerforum


----------



## NaabMäx (8. August 2021)

Gummi/ klip Warum einfach, wens kompliziert auch geht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. August 2021)

Ich habe mein gemahlenes Forelli bei irgend einem Karpfen-Futterhandel bestellt (wo genau, ist mir entfallen - das Zeug hält echt lang).

War nicht sonderlich teuer, das weiß ich noch.

Kommt auch ganz gut, wenn man in den Forelli-Teig dann noch ein paar Tropfen natürliches Fischöl mit reinmischt.

Müffelt dann echt dreckig-fischig, aber genau das ist der Witz an der Sache.

So ein Teig lässt sich auch ganz gut portionsweise einfrieren - dann hat man die Mix-Sauerei nur relativ selten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. August 2021)

...und was beißt da so in der Regel drauf?

Frage, weil ich die Montage ja entsprechend "kräftig" wählen muss inkl. Hakengröße?!

Nehme mal an, präsentiert wird auf Grund?

R.S.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (8. August 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Ich kenne das so von früher aus verschiedenen Foren wo die Mitglieder sich mal getroffen haben, egal ob jetzt Angelforum, Bootforum oder *Swingerforum*


Jaja, immer diese umtriebigen Karpfenangler


----------



## Orothred (8. August 2021)

Ich werde mir in absehbarer Zeit die Daiwa Black Widow 3,60m 3lbs zusammen mit der 4000er Black-Widow BR-Rolle zulegen als "Einsteigerkarpfengerät".

Ziel sind eher kleinere Karpfen für die Pfanne, also keine Boiliekoffer.

Die Frage der Fragen: Monophil (0,30er) oder Geflochten (0,15er/0,20er)? Vor-/Nachteile? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. August 2021)

An geflochtener hast du schnell mal Ausschlitzer. Ich würde Geflecht nur nutzen wenn auf 100m, 150m oder mehr Entfernung(ausgelegt) geht weil dann die Dehnung der Mono so groß ist, dass du da hinten keine Kontrolle mehr über den Fisch hast.


----------



## hanzz (8. August 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Finden hier auch so etwas wie foreneigene Angeltreffen statt?
> So das man sich mal gemeinsam zum Angeln oder grillen verabredet?
> Nicht das ich daran teilnehmen wollte, ich frage nur rein informativ
> Ich kenne das so von früher aus verschiedenen Foren wo die Mitglieder sich mal getroffen haben, egal ob jetzt Angelforum, Bootforum oder Swingerforum


Also hier gab es schon viele Treffen. 
Ukel Treff, die Zandernixfang Treffen aus Köln und Umgebung, die AB Mod Treffen, die Main Angler zum Müll sammeln und zum Fischen,ABBA Treffen etc. 
Corona hat das ein bisschen verhindert in der letzten Zeit. 
Aber wenn du was organisieren willst, gibt es sicherlich Interessenten. 
Nur beim Swingen bin ich absolut raus. 
Bei Fish and Cook wäre ich wohl dabei.


----------



## ollidi (8. August 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Finden hier auch so etwas wie foreneigene Angeltreffen statt?


Kannst ja mal hier ein wenig durchscrollen. Es gibt aber noch mehr Threads von Treffen. 

Aber "geswingt" haben da höchstens mal die Vorfächer beim Auswerfen.


----------



## Blueser (9. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Heute nach dem zweiten Tag der Einnahme muss ich sagen, man riecht tatsächlich etwas süßlich nach Milch wenn man in der Armbeuge schnüffelt   .
> Die Viecher haben mich bisher in Ruhe gelassen, liegt aber wohl eher an den niedrigen Temperaturen. Die menschlichen Weibchen halten sich allerdings auch zurück. Na ja, einen Tot muss man eben sterben.


Sitze jetzt seit drei Stunden am Wasser. Windstill bei 20°, bis jetzt noch keine Plagegeister in meiner Nähe. Mal schauen ...


----------



## Minimax (9. August 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Aber "geswingt" haben da höchstens mal die Vorfächer beim Auswerfen.


naja, wenn man "swing" mal ganz harmlos und wörtlich mit "schwanken" übersetzt, dann erscheints nicht unwahrscheinlich. Beim ÜKT in Gieselwerder kam es abends dann schon zu (leichten!) Schwankungserscheinungen...


----------



## ollidi (9. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> zu (leichten!) Schwankungserscheinungen


Was bestimmt selbstverständlich an der abschüssigen und rutschigen Uferböschung gelegen hat.


----------



## Minimax (9. August 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Was bestimmt selbstverständlich an der abschüssigen und rutschigen Uferböschung gelegen hat.


Latürnich. Dazu noch die Dunkelheit und die fehlende Horizontlinie.. Herrje, die Natur spielt uns zuweilen seltsame Streiche.


----------



## DenizJP (9. August 2021)

Zumal laut Kumpel beim Swingen gern ältere Herrschaften da wären…

ist nicht wie in den Filmen..


----------



## hanzz (9. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ist nicht wie in den Filmen..


----------



## vonda1909 (10. August 2021)

Was  du auch immer schaust...


----------



## Blueser (10. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Sitze jetzt seit drei Stunden am Wasser. Windstill bei 20°, bis jetzt noch keine Plagegeister in meiner Nähe. Mal schauen ...


Ich würde sagen, Experiment erfolgreich.
Saß bis 00:00 Uhr und es gab einige Scheinangriffe. Obwohl ich ein bevorzugtes Opfer für die Biester bin, nicht ein Stich   !
 Nun fragt es sich, ob es reicht, die hochdosierten B1 Tabletten nur an den Angeltagen zu nehmen, eventuell schon einen Tag vorher. Möchte mich ja nicht zur Vitaminbombe entwickeln ...


----------



## Blueser (11. August 2021)

Gestern auch am Wasser gewesen, nicht ein Stich. Morgen soll es warm und windstill werden, also nochmals raus ans Wasser und testen .


----------



## vonda1909 (12. August 2021)

Werden am TAG  der Bundestagswahl  die Coronamaßnahmen ausser Kraft  gesetzt so das wenigstens 30% Wahlbeteiligung  zu stande Kommt?


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. August 2021)

Briefwahl.

Könnte lustig werden : AnnaLena , der drollige Lasche und die rote Kompetenz quasi auf Augenhöhe.

... weiß´ schon, wen ich ...

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (12. August 2021)

Briefwahl. Halt mal ne Wahl ohne Kaffee und Kuchen im Wahllokal.

Oder es gibt im Wahllokal direkt ein Impfangebot, aber mit Bratwurst 

EDIT: Minimax for Bundeskanzler (1. Amtshandlung: Einführung der Currywurst auf Ruhrpott Niveau in Berlin)


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. August 2021)

Jetzt mal zu einer wirklich ernsten Angelegenheit:

Ich - handwerklicher Halb-Honk habe die Aufgabe bekommen, ein kleines , völlig marodes Bad zu "renovieren".

Normal großes Waschbecken und Klo müssen raus und durch Neue ersetzt werden.

Früher, als ich noch reich war, haben das immer so nette Typen in blauen Hosen gemacht.

Also: wie "schraube" ich das Waschbecken und Klo ab, ohne dass mir das Wasser um die Ohren fliegt?

Abmontieren, aufmontieren -hat das schonmal wer gemacht?

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## Blueser (12. August 2021)

Also, als erstes stellst du das Wasser ab . Siphon vom Waschbecken ist easy, Eimer bei der Demontage unter stellen, fertig. Beim Klobecken lässt du den Spülkasten leer laufen, dann mit der Klobürste möglichst viel Wasser aus dem Siphon weg drücken. Dann kannst du vorsichtig das Becken abnehmen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Abmontieren, aufmontieren -hat das schonmal wer gemacht?



Ja.
Absperrhähne zu!
Unterm Waschbecken und neben dem Spülkasten sind Eckvetile, die man zudrehen kann.
Dann den Spülkasten leerspülen und das Klo abschrauben und vom Abfluss abziehen. Verbleibendes Restwasser darin ist normal. Musste später wegkippen.

Das Waschbecken hat untendrunter (meistens) links und recht jeweils eine dicke Mutter oder Schraube. Diese muss man lösen um es abzunehmen.
Vorher noch die Zulaufschläuche unten an der Mischbatterie abschrauben und den Abfluss abschrauben.


----------



## hanzz (12. August 2021)

Wasser abdrehen.
Evtl hast du unter dem Waschbecken noch Abstellhähne (Eckventile). evtl sogar 2 für Warm und Kaltwasser, auch zudrehen.
Siffon vom Waschbecken abschrauben und entleeren. Eimer drunterstellen nicht vergessen.

Evtl Silikon zwischen Becken und Fliesen/Wand entfernen.

Wasserhahn/Mischbatterie abschrauben.

Becken abschrauben.

Beim Klo eventuellen Spülkasten entleeren (mehrfach Spülen, nachdem Wasser abgedreht ist), Klo auch mit einer ollen Suppenkelle entleeren.
Klodeckel entfernen.

Alles Abschrauben.

Gibt dazu aber ausreichend Anleitungen und sogar Videos im Netz.
Hab ich mir mal auch zur Hilfe genommen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. August 2021)

Ein guten Freund machen lassen wäre die beste Lösung wenn man schon hier nach der Montageanleitung fragt…
Beim Hänge-WC neuen Anschluss-Set kaufen und anpassen, bei Stand-WC ebenfalls neue Gummidichtung sehr empfehlenswert was Standard ist… Bei Klodeckel nicht sparen und auf eine gute Befestigung beim Kauf achten… Eckventile würde ich eh alle erneuern wenn die in die Jahre gekommen sind… Silikon Versiegelung nicht vergessen, erspart den Schmutz in den Rillen zu säubern und das Wasser läuft bei Waschtisch nicht die Wände runter… Bei Siphon sofort längeres Tauchrohr mit dazu kaufen sonst fährst du zweimal zum Baumarkt, zu 90% der Fälle ist das so…Gummidichtung Wandanschluss/Siphon würde ich auch erneuern, kostet 1,50€ und erspart evtl. weitere Schäden…
Bei Wasser mache ich alle Dichtungen und Anschlüsse immer neu, hat mir bis heute immer Ärger erspart und ist auch professionell so wie es sich gehört…
Und natürlich alles auf Dichtigkeit nach der Montage prüfen ist das wichtigste…
So einige Mieter haben mir schon öfter Wasserschäden zugerichtet, was nicht wirklich lustig ist…


----------



## vonda1909 (12. August 2021)

Doch was machst wenn du einen Druckfspüler hast  und ein hänge WC?

Na klar das selbe....Wasser  absperren erster  Schritt. Dann alles demonstrieren  auf Dichtungen  achten Bei der  Montage  der neuen Keramik  zuerst die Armatur ans Waschbecken bauen so wie den WC Sitz ans Klo  bringen. Erspart  Verrenkungen.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (12. August 2021)

Ja, ja, der Installateur hat´s immer schwör.


----------



## yukonjack (12. August 2021)

Und den Tüddeldraht nich vergessen.


----------



## DenizJP (13. August 2021)

Spielen Revierverhalten oder Unterwasserstruktur oder Bepflanzung irgendeine Rolle wenn der See ca 50x paar hundert Meter ist und max 2-2,5m tief?

also für Hecht.

denn das ganze freiwasser etc Thema oder Kanten etc ist ja eher für große Seen relevant oder?


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. August 2021)

Ganz im Gegenteil: In (oft badewannenartigen) Kleingewässern zählt *JEDE *vorhandene Struktur.

Das kann einfach nur eine 30 cm tiefe Mulde in einem ansonsten größtenteils ebenen Boden sein.

Oder ein Schilfbüschel, ein Stein, ein reingeworfener Gartenstuhl oder ein größerer Totholz-Ast.

Auch solche Gewässer haben eine abfallende Uferkante mit Fuß - und wenn das nur 50 oder 70 cm sind.

Alles, das sozusagen die ansonsten vorherrschende "Langeweile" aufbricht.

Abgesehen von sichtbaren Strukturen heißt es das Gewässer sehr präzise "auskratzen", um solche Stellen = potenzielle Hotspots zu finden.

Präzise auskratzen heißt Fächer mit ca. 1,5 m Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Wurfbahnen anwenden.

Je nach Tiefe auch noch mehrdimensional = 1. Oberwasser, 2. Mittelwasser, 3. Grund (eine gewisse Mindesttiefe sollte da schon vorhanden sein, damit dieser Aufwand wirklich Sinn macht).

Dazu noch auf verschiedene Distanzen = (unmittelbarer) Nahbereich, Mittelbereich, Fernbereich, evtl. noch extremer Fernbereich.

Das ist insgesamt viel Arbeit und strengt an, lohnt sich aber ungemein. Muss man ja nicht an einem einzigen Tag durchziehen je nach Gewässergröße.

Dafür empfehlen sich generell ganz klar Suchköder, die sinnvoll Strecke zurücklegen können - mit Dropshot in Zeitlupe ist das eher weniger zu empfehlen .

Letzteres kann man dann evtl. machen, wenn man die interessanten Stellen gefunden hat und gezielt anfischt.

Es gibt aber natürlich auch sehr strukturreiche Kleingewässer - dieser Post bezieht sich eher auf typische und generell recht strukturarme Vereins-Badewannen.

Strukturen sind generell *IMMER *wichtig - völlig unabhängig von der Gewässergröße.


----------



## Minimax (13. August 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Strukturen sind generell *IMMER *wichtig - völlig unabhängig von der Gewässergröße.


Da stimme ich aus voller Überzeugung, wenns auch andere Angeldisziplinen und Zielfische betrifft mit ein. Alles was die Monotonie unterbricht ist potentiell interessant.
Zumindest bei den mit den Augen wahrnehmbaren Überwasserstrukturen (Die eben auch eine Unterwasserdimension aufweisen) ist das aber einfach zu identifizieren,
meist ziehts den Angler ohnehin unbewusst zu solchen Stellen.


----------



## DenizJP (14. August 2021)

Kleine Mathefrage 


hab hier nen Waggler 6+2 gr - heißt ich kann bzw. müsste 2gr noch zusätzlich an Schrotblei anbringen damit der Waggler perfekt austariert ist?

oder muss ich das Wirbel + Ködergewicht noch berücksichtigen?


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2021)

Ich verrat es nicht


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Kleine Mathefrage
> 
> 
> hab hier nen Waggler 6+2 gr - heißt ich kann bzw. müsste 2gr noch zusätzlich an Schrotblei anbringen damit der Waggler perfekt austariert ist?
> ...


Ja und ja. Aber Ködergewicht ist meist schwerelos, und Wirbel ist meist vernachlässigbar.
Einfach Montage fertigmachen, und dann soviel Schrot addieren bis es passt. Am Besten in Hakennähe als "Indicator shot"


----------



## Verstrahlt (15. August 2021)

Ich plane für nächste Woche mir ne Tageskarte für ein Gewässer in der Nähe zu holen in den Bestimmungen steht...   "Das Legen von Nacht- oder Grundschnüren sowie das Senken ist verboten!"   
Was sind Grundschnüre? Grundangeln kann da doch nicht gemeint sein oder doch?


----------



## jkc (15. August 2021)

Ich würde  darunter sowas wie Aalschnüre oder so Schwarzangelmontagen nur aus Schnur, Haken, Blei ohne Rute verstehen.
Bei einer beaufsichtigten Grundrute sehe ich da keine Probleme.

Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. August 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Was sind Grundschnüre?



Aaalschnüre o.ä. ohne Rute und Rolle.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Einfach Montage fertigmachen, und dann soviel Schrot addieren bis es passt.



Genau so geht das.

Und dann aber hernach nicht wundern, wenn der Waggler im Vergleich zur Herstellerangabe z. B. noch 2 g mehr packt oder schon bei 0,4 g komplett absäuft.

Da isses leider wie bei Schnüren oder WG-Angaben: Auf Herstellerangaben erstmal gar nix geben. Da gibt es auch "herrliche" Phantasiewerte.

Oder gleich Drennan-Posen fischen und solche Probleme nicht haben


----------



## vonda1909 (15. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aaalschnüre o.ä. ohne Rute und Rolle.


Früher gern an Aalgewässern von  ausgelegt worden wie Reusen


----------



## Forelle74 (15. August 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Ich plane für nächste Woche mir ne Tageskarte für ein Gewässer in der Nähe zu holen in den Bestimmungen steht...   "Das Legen von Nacht- oder Grundschnüren sowie das Senken ist verboten!"
> Was sind Grundschnüre? Grundangeln kann da doch nicht gemeint sein oder doch?


Oft steht auch " Legeangeln" sind verboten. 
Das ist im Prinzip das gleiche wie Grundschnüre.
(Die wurden ja bereits Erklärt)
Mancherorts zählen aber schon unbeaufsichtigte Angeln dazu.
Sprich: wenn du dich zu weit von der Rute entfernst.

Eine Rute auf Grund wenn du daneben hockst ist nirgends ein Problem.


----------



## DenizJP (16. August 2021)

Kleines Dilemma. für meine Okuma Freilaufrolle in 5000er Größe gibt es laut Hersteller keine passenden Ersatzteile damit ich sie fixen kann (oberer Bremsregler ist futsch...).


habe hier noch eine Shimano Baitrunner OC in 4000er Größe. Sowie eine Stroft ABR in 0,4mm.


Laut einem Rechner im Netz bekäme ich somit ca. 100m Schnur auf die Spule. Die Rolle wird für das Grundangeln im Main eingesetzt.

Meine Vermutung nun ist, dass die 100m Schnur zu wenig sein werden am Main wenn mal was kräftigeres einsteigt.


Wieviel m sollte es Minimum sein denkt ihr?


----------



## jkc (16. August 2021)

Hi, mit den 100m hätte ich keine Bauchschmerzen, wenn Du einen Fisch (Wels) nicht auf 50m bis 70m gestoppt bekommst, dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht auf 100, 200 etc.
Aber ich schwöre Dir, 40er ABR und 4000er Spule verträgt sich garantiert nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. August 2021)

Die nächste Frage ist dann noch, wie weit legst du den Köder am Main aus, wenn schon 50 mtr raus sind oder mehr kann es dann doch knapp werden auch ohne das es ein großer Wels ist.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. August 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Aber ich schwöre Dir, 40er ABR und 4000er Spule verträgt sich garantiert nicht.



Genau - die Schnur ist echt geil, aber vor allem in den starken Durchmessern auch mega drahtig.

Ich persönlich fische die 0,40er ABR daher auf mindestens 5000er-Rollen (auch wegen der Beifang-Waller, mit denen ich immer rechnen muss). Das geht prima.


----------



## DenizJP (16. August 2021)

Top danke - dann weiß ich was zu tun ist ^^


----------



## DenizJP (18. August 2021)

Hab jetzt ne Lösung da die ich mit der Storft ABR in 0,40mm bespulen werde.


Die Mono-Schnur wie gehabt im Wasser ein paar Stunden einlegen vor dem Bespulen ist ja immer sinnvoll - auch bei so einer "drahtigen" Schnur wie der ABR? Ich vermute mal besonders dann oder?


----------



## jkc (18. August 2021)

Jou, da macht sich ein Unterschied besonders bemerkbar.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich verrat es nicht


Du bist fiess


----------



## DenizJP (23. August 2021)

Da ich gern mal zu früh anhaue beim Ansitz mit Köderfisch wollte ich mal fragen wie eine Drilling-Montage auf Zander mit Grundel aussehen könnte.


der Klassiker ist ja meist Doppeldrilling mit dickem Rotauge... dicke Rotaugen habe ich jedoch dieses Jahr bisher keine gesehen. Aber durchaus größere Grundeln.
Daher meine Frage - hat jemand schon mal ne Drillingmontage damit gebastelt?


----------



## Snâsh (23. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Da ich gern mal zu früh anhaue beim Ansitz mit Köderfisch wollte ich mal fragen wie eine Drilling-Montage auf Zander mit Grundel aussehen könnte.
> 
> 
> der Klassiker ist ja meist Doppeldrilling mit dickem Rotauge... dicke Rotaugen habe ich jedoch dieses Jahr bisher keine gesehen. Aber durchaus größere Grundeln.
> Daher meine Frage - hat jemand schon mal ne Drillingmontage damit gebastelt?


Ja. Kleine Drillinge nehmen. Mache ich immer so und das geht sogar als Doppelbehakung an ner Grundel mit 8er Drillingen. Ansonst würde ich es genauso machen wir mit einem Einzelhaken. Wie du weißt Köpfe ich die Grundel ja noch und dann schauen immer 2 Haken oben raus.
Klappt.


----------



## thanatos (24. August 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Früher gern an Aalgewässern von  ausgelegt worden wie Reusen


Kenne ich noch aus meinen Kindertagen , der alte Fischer hat Schnüre bis zu tausend Meter
ausgelegt , beködert wurden die mit sonnen getrockneten Ukeleis - ist erst mit seinem 
Berufsleben verschwunden ,dann ging es überwiegend elektrisch auf " Aaljagd "


----------



## DenizJP (26. August 2021)

Erneut ich ^^


aus Mangel an Alternativen heute Abend will ich auch mal mit flachlaufenden, kleinen Minnows auf Rapfen angeln.

kann bzw. muss man diese ebenfalls durchs Wasser peitschen? Viele Wobbler laufen ja dann eher Pirouetten im Wasser als wie ein natürlicher Fisch...


----------



## Snâsh (26. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Erneut ich ^^
> 
> 
> aus Mangel an Alternativen heute Abend will ich auch mal mit flachlaufenden, kleinen Minnows auf Rapfen angeln.
> ...


Manchmal ist es eigenartig dir hier und auf Whatsapp zu schreiben, aber hier können ja auch mehrere was davon haben.
Generell gehen beide Führungsweisen solange der Wobbler laufstabil ist. Das wichtigste ist leider: Sind die Rapfen da und in entsprechender Fresslaune. Wenn nicht, wirds egal wie einfach nur schwer.
Schlanke Minnows sind super gerade in Weiß.
Was häufig unterschätzt wird sind Gummifische am schweren Kopf. Da würde ich aber noch einen zusätzlichen Stinger in Kopfnähe platzieren.
Der Gummi sollte recht schlank sein, sonst macht er zu viel bei der Geschwindigkeit.
TopWater ist zwar immer schön, nur leider halt auch nicht immer erfolgreich und die Fehlbisse sind halt nur schön anzusehen  aber nicht zielführend.


----------



## Snâsh (26. August 2021)

Schau dir den heiligen Rapfenthread hier im Forum an. Der liest sich wie die Bibel und bestätigt auch meine Erfahrungen zu 100%. Du findest Ihn in der Suche und beim ersten Durchlesen weist du was ich meine!


----------



## jkc (27. August 2021)

Moin, ich hatte mal irgendwo einen Beitrag zu einer simplen Grundausstattung fürs Norwgenangeln gelesen, der mir plausibel erschien; Finde den aber nicht mehr.
Sinngemäß meine ich, dass da drei Kombos genannt wurden, ne leichte Spinne, so Kategorie schwerere Zanderrute, eine schwere Spinne / Pilkrute und eine Naturköderrute um 30lbs.
Erinnert sich zufällig jemand den Beitrag geschrieben zu haben oder wo ich das gelesen hatte? lol
Oder kann das jemand mit nem Zweizeiler nochmal zusammenstellen; Nur so als erste grobe Orientierung, mir ist klar, dass Norwegen riesig ist und ich werde das Gerät in jedem Fall noch im Detail mit Leuten abstimmen die schon vor Ort waren...

Dank und Gruß


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. August 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, ich hatte mal irgendwo einen Beitrag zu einer simplen Grundausstattung fürs Norwgenangeln gelesen, der mir plausibel erschien; Finde den aber nicht mehr.
> Sinngemäß meine ich, dass da drei Kombos genannt wurden, ne leichte Spinne, so Kategorie schwerere Zanderrute, eine schwere Spinne / Pilkrute und eine Naturköderrute um 30lbs.
> Erinnert sich zufällig jemand den Beitrag geschrieben zu haben oder wo ich das gelesen hatte? lol
> Oder kann das jemand mit nem Zweizeiler nochmal zusammenstellen; Nur so als erste grobe Orientierung, mir ist klar, dass Norwegen riesig ist und ich werde das Gerät in jedem Fall noch im Detail mit Leuten abstimmen die schon vor Ort waren...
> ...


Evtl:





__





						Grundausstattung für Norwegen
					

Hallo liebe Community,   da wir (ich und ein Freund) dieses Jahr Oktober das erste mal nach Norwegen fahren, müssen wir uns eine Grundausstattung für diese Art der Fischerei zulegen. Leider sind wir auf diesem Gebiet komplett unerfahren.  Was schon vorhanden ist:  - Meeresruten mit Schwerer...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## FischFreund84 (29. August 2021)

Was macht ihr eigentlich mit unverbrauchten Maden und Würmern nach dem Angeln? Würmer kann man ja sicher noch ganz gut in den Kompost oder ins Hochbeet stecken oder so (bitte korrigieren, falls falsch), aber Maden?


----------



## Blueser (29. August 2021)

Bienenmaden halten sich locker ein paar Wochen im Gemüsefach des Kühlschranks. Tauwürmer in feuchten Papier gehältert, an einem kühlen Ort mindestens genauso lange. Fliegenmaden nutze ich nicht.


----------



## rippi (29. August 2021)

Es gibt solche Leuchtbissanzeiger, die man an die Rute klemmen kann und die beim Biss blinken, ansonsten kontinuierlich in einer Farbe leuchten. Gibt es überhaupt eine Methode die Dinger schon an die Spitze zu bringen? Was benutzt ihr als Alternativen?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. August 2021)

Sofern es nicht dünne Feederspitzen sind, ist das Anbringen dieser Leuchtdinger eigentlich gar kein Problem.


----------



## Forelle74 (29. August 2021)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich mit unverbrauchten Maden und Würmern nach dem Angeln? Würmer kann man ja sicher noch ganz gut in den Kompost oder ins Hochbeet stecken oder so (bitte korrigieren, falls falsch), aber Maden?


Würmer kommen bei mir in nen Blumen Topf am Balkon.
Ne Große Wurmbox mir Löcher tuts auch.
Bisl Luft soll reinkommen.
Bei Dendrobena Vorsicht!
Die brechen fast überall aus.
Ab und an Frische Erde Fertig.
Im Hochsommer gies ich sie regelmäßig.
So werden die die ganze Saison gelagert.
Vorm Winter lass ich sie ausgehen oder frei.

Maden halten nur im Kühlschrank lang.
Am längsten mit ner größeren Madenbox mit Belüftung .
Hin und wieder frische Sägespäne rein.
Längste Lagerung war mal drei Monate.
Das geht aber nur mit ganz frischen Maden.
Und beim Fischen auch Kühlen, zumindest wenn wieder welche zurück gehen.
Ein Teil kann man ja extra Castern lassen.
Fangen die einmal richtig an sich zu verpuppen geht's auch im Kühlschrank weiter.


----------



## thanatos (30. August 2021)

Bei 0°C lassen sich Maden ganz schön lange hältern , wenn sie dann erneuert 
werden , die Fische im Teich freuen sich oder auch die Hühner ,dritte Möglichkeit
einfach mit ins Lockfutter .


----------



## vonda1909 (30. August 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Es gibt solche Leuchtbissanzeiger, die man an die Rute klemmen kann und die beim Biss blinken, ansonsten kontinuierlich in einer Farbe leuchten. Gibt es überhaupt eine Methode die Dinger schon an die Spitze zu bringen? Was benutzt ihr als Alternativen?


Ich habe 2 verschiedene Unterteile für die E Knicklichter dünne und etwas dickere waren  bei Wish so im Paket.


----------



## DenizJP (30. August 2021)

Habt ihr da nen Link zu?

ich mach mich öfters mit meinen Doppel-Wallerglocken am Wasser unbeliebt (auch wenn ich die Dinger klasse finde ^^). Da wäre das ne Alternative..


----------



## rippi (1. September 2021)

Wie heißt dieser andere (bessere) Knoten zum Verbinden von Schnüren, der nicht Albright ist?


----------



## jkc (1. September 2021)

Mahin-Knoten, bester Verbindungsknoten für alles m.M. nach.

Grüße JK


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (1. September 2021)

Haben sich die Sonnenbarsche bei euch auch so stark vermehrt?
Ich stippe mir ab und an ein paar Köderfische und auf 10 Rotaugen kommt mittlerweile 1 Sonnbarsch
Aber alle relativ klein, maximal 5-7 cm


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. September 2021)

Nö.


----------



## rippi (1. September 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Haben sich die Sonnenbarsche bei euch auch so stark vermehrt?
> Ich stippe mir ab und an ein paar Köderfische und auf 10 Rotaugen kommt mittlerweile 1 Sonnbarsch
> Aber alle relativ klein, maximal 5-7 cm


Nein, hatte noch nicht einen.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (1. September 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Nein, hatte noch nicht einen.


Ich die Jahre zuvor auch nicht   
Sind für mich "neue" Fische


----------



## Lajos1 (1. September 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Haben sich die Sonnenbarsche bei euch auch so stark vermehrt?
> Ich stippe mir ab und an ein paar Köderfische und auf 10 Rotaugen kommt mittlerweile 1 Sonnbarsch
> Aber alle relativ klein, maximal 5-7 cm


Hallo,

viel größer werden die, glaube ich, auch nicht, zumindest bei uns. Wir haben in unseren großen Baggersee seit gut 10 Jahren da auch eine richtige Plage, schwimmen oft auch im Konvoi mit kleinen Barschen (Flussbarsch), da habe ich auch noch nichts über 10 cm gesehen. Muss irgend so ein Dödel da mal ausgesetzt haben.
Die Hechte mögen sie aber, habe schon ein paarmal Hechte gefangen, welche Sonnenbarsche im Magen hatten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (1. September 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> viel größer werden die, glaube ich, auch nicht, zumindest bei uns. Wir haben in unseren großen Baggersee seit gut 10 Jahren da auch eine richtige Plage, .........


Ich hatte da etwas von 15-30 cm gelesen 
Wenn ich die Zeichnung richtig deute sollte es sich bei mir hier um den Gemeinen Sonnenbarsch handeln


----------



## Lajos1 (1. September 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Ich hatte da etwas von 15-30 cm gelesen
> Wenn ich die Zeichnung richtig deute sollte es sich bei mir hier um den Gemeinen Sonnenbarsch handeln


Hallo,

ich habe gerade in meinem alten Bestimmungsbuch (von 1959) nachgesehen, da ist eine "mittlere Länge" von 10-15 cm und unter günstigen Bedingungen bis 30 cm angegeben, hier wird explizit der Luganersee erwähnt , aber deswegen fahren wir jetzt nicht dorthin - oder.
Schön anzuschauen sind sie schon, wenn sie im Flachwasser sind und die Sonne draufscheint. 
Übrigens gehören auch der Schwarzbarsch und der Forellenbarsch zur Familie der Sonnenbarsche.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. September 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Wie heißt dieser andere (bessere) Knoten zum Verbinden von Schnüren, der nicht Albright ist?


www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/fg.htm

Der?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (1. September 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/fg.htm
> 
> Der?



Junge! Da braucht man ja ein Abitur für. 
Macht am Wasser tatsächlich jemand solche aufwändigen Knoten?

Mit Ach & Krach bekomme ich gerade mal so den Blutknoten am Wasser hin.
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/blut.htm


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Junge! Da braucht man ja ein Abitur für.
> Macht am Wasser tatsächlich jemand solche aufwändigen Knoten?


Es gibt wohl auch einfachere Methoden, den zu binden, zumindest laut einiger Youtube Videos.
Ich bleibe aber beim verbesserten Albright


----------



## Minimax (1. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Junge! Da braucht man ja ein Abitur für.
> Macht am Wasser tatsächlich jemand solche aufwändigen Knoten?


Ich glaube, das ganze Spinnangler BA Nachbarforum macht praktisch nichts anderes den lieben langen Tag.
Sie brauchen das, um sich von den Sorgen und dem Stress zu erholen, die ihnen das ständige Testkurbeln
und ZumZwanzigstenMalRetournierenWegenSchleifgeräusch ihrer empfindlichen JDM-Superrollen bereitet.


----------



## Tobias85 (1. September 2021)

Da muss ich mal ne Lanze brechen für die Perch Hunter und ihren mutmaßlichen Lieblingsknoten. Ich hab ja (man mag es kaum glauben) auch ne Spinnrute hier stehen und stand schon vor der Aufgabe, ein Stück Mono an die Geflochtene knüpfen zu müssen. fast alle Knoten sind mir entweder durchgerutscht oder die Mono ist abgerissen, aber mit diesem tatsächlich gar nicht soo kompliziert zu bindenden Knoten hatte ich dann nie mehr Probleme.
Auch zum (Distanz-)Feedern mit Geflecht halte ich den für sehr passend, weil es am Übergang eben überhaupt keinen Gnubbel gibt, sondern der Übergang ganz weich und flach ist. Wenn man einen 80g-Speedkorb auf 100m rausfeuert, dann dürfte so ein Knoten den Feederspitzen mit ihren kleinen Ringen erheblich entgegen kommen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (1. September 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das ganze Spinnangler BA Nachbarforum macht praktisch nichts anderes den lieben langen Tag.
> Sie brauchen das, um sich von den Sorgen und dem Stress zu erholen, die ihnen das ständige Testkurbeln
> und ZumZwanzigstenMalRetournierenWegenSchleifgeräusch ihrer empfindlichen Superrollen bereitet.



Für derartige Frohnaturen wäre eventuell auch die Knotenfibel des Marquis de Sade etwas. 






Quelle: https://assets.thalia.media/img/artikel/cf5e6af12c759ce42cba96a350b7da7a64d907da-00-00.jpeg


----------



## jkc (1. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Junge! Da braucht man ja ein Abitur für.
> Macht am Wasser tatsächlich jemand solche aufwändigen Knoten?


Das Frage ich mich auch immer wieder und vor allem warum?
Ich sehe den Sinn dahinter bei richtig fetten Fischen im Warmwasser- / Salzwasserbereich, wo es wirklich auf Tragkraft ankommen mag, aber ob beim Barsch- / Zanderangeln jetzt 60, 80 oder 98% der Schnurtragkraft verbleiben spielt doch kaum eine Rolle.

Grüße JK


----------



## Minimax (1. September 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Da muss ich mal ne Lanze brechen für die Perch Hunter und ihren mutmaßlichen Lieblingsknoten. Ich hab ja (man mag es kaum glauben) auch ne Spinnrute hier stehen und stand schon vor der Aufgabe, ein Stück Mono an die Geflochtene knüpfen zu müssen. fast alle Knoten sind mir entweder durchgerutscht oder die Mono ist abgerissen, aber mit diesem tatsächlich gar nicht soo kompliziert zu bindenden Knoten hatte ich dann nie mehr Probleme.
> Auch zum (Distanz-)Feedern mit Geflecht halte ich den für sehr passend, weil es am Übergang eben überhaupt keinen Gnubbel gibt, sondern der Übergang ganz weich und flach ist. Wenn man einen 80g-Speedkorb auf 100m rausfeuert, dann dürfte so ein Knoten den Feederspitzen mit ihren kleinen Ringen erheblich entgegen kommen.


Ich glaube sogar, das der Knoten wirklich überlegen ist, und die Sache mit den kleinen Ringen ist auf keinen Fall von der Hand zu weisen. Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor jedem, der diesen wie ich finde sehr komplizierten Knoten beherrscht. Ich muss mich mit Albright, doppeltem Grinner & einfachem Windsor begnügen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (1. September 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ...einfachem Windsor...



Seit geraumer Zeit gibt es bereits fertig gebundene Lösungen, zum Anstecken an den Hemdkragen der stilsicheren Gentlemen. Ähnliche Produkte, etwa für oben vorgestellte High-End Angelnoten, würden den gemeinen Friedfischangler am Wasser sicherlich ebenfalls brillieren lassen.


----------



## Verstrahlt (1. September 2021)

Seitdem mir hier im Forum dieses Video gezeigt wurde benutz ich nurnoch den FG Knoten.


----------



## Mikesch (1. September 2021)

Der FG-Knoten ist wirklich einfach zu binden, dafür brauche ich für den Palomarknoten immer eine bildliche Anleitung .

Windsor: Fertigprodukt geht gar nicht! Und wenn dann schon der Doppelte, der ist gleichmäßiger und sieht besser aus. 
.


----------



## thanatos (2. September 2021)

mal zurück zum sonnenbarsch  (kleinschreibung - habe eine hand im gips ) 
meine persönlichen erfahrungen - ich hatte zwei paare im goldfischteich weil sie ja unter der fischbrut
aufräumen sollen - trugschluß - ab einem zentimeter werden die jungfische nicht mehr genommen .
dafür haben sich die sonnenbarsche auch gut vermehrt . na dann habe ich einen kleinen wels eingesetzt 
hat prima geklappt sind nur die zwei kois und die orfen übrig geblieben , 
jetzt habe ich nur noch zwei sonnenbarschböcke drinn sind gut 15 cm lang , 
im see habe ich mal 10 männchen ausgesetzt - war dabei als ein bekannter 3 jahre später einen gefangen hat
der hatte über 20 cm . als schädlichen jungfischräuber möchte ich ihn daher nicht bezeichnen 
eher als nahrungskonkurenten  der jungfische .










9


----------



## rippi (18. September 2021)

Was soll ich kaufen im onlineshop? Mir fehlen noch knapp 4€ im Warenkorb um die 6.95 Versandkosten zu sparen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. September 2021)

Nimm doch 10m WLAN Kabel für 4,99. Dann bist auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## hanzz (18. September 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Was soll ich kaufen im onlineshop? Mir fehlen noch knapp 4€ im Warenkorb um die 6.95 Versandkosten zu sparen.


Twister!!!


----------



## rippi (18. September 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Twister!!!


Ich habe so viele Twister, ich bräuchte keine mehr kaufen, wenn ich jeden Tag einen Abriss hätte.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (18. September 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Was soll ich kaufen im onlineshop? Mir fehlen noch knapp 4€ im Warenkorb um die 6.95 Versandkosten zu sparen.


Brandungs- und Dropshotbleie hat man nie genug!


----------



## Tikey0815 (18. September 2021)

rippi was schönes von Rapalla


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. September 2021)

Alles was man braucht …


----------



## Orothred (19. September 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Was soll ich kaufen im onlineshop? Mir fehlen noch knapp 4€ im Warenkorb um die 6.95 Versandkosten zu sparen.



Das ist DIE Chance: *KÖDER!*


----------



## vonda1909 (19. September 2021)

Kauf die Twister und dann nix wie rein in Ebay  so machst du dann noch h richtig  Reibach....


----------



## rippi (19. September 2021)

Leute, ich kaufe Twister nur bei Angelladenauflösungen für Stückpreise von 0,1 bis 0,75 cent das Stück pro Stück.
Für diejenigen, die es interessiert, ich habe mich letztlich für einen schönen Stuhl entschiedem.


Nächste Frage: Welches Schrotbleigewicht ist das beste?


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. September 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> ich habe mich letztlich für einen schönen Stuhl entschiedem.


ehrlich gesagt, ich betrachte meinen Stuhl nicht soo genau, dass ich ihn schön finden könnte


----------



## feko (19. September 2021)

Moin Leute... Eine Frage...
Weiß jemand ob das schnellwechselsystem vom delkim txi plus auch für den Nachfolger den txi d verwendbar ist?
Vg


----------



## vonda1909 (19. September 2021)

Ein Stuhl für 4,95 kann nicht schön sein...


----------



## vonda1909 (19. September 2021)

Das beste  Schrotbleigewicht ist welches den Schwimmer genau  austariert..


----------



## Kauli11 (19. September 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt, ich betrachte meinen Stuhl nicht soo genau, dass ich ihn schön finden könnte


Vielleicht meint er ja den Heiligen Stuhl ?


----------



## rippi (19. September 2021)

Der Stuhl kostet 90.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. September 2021)

Wo ist das Bild vom schönen Stuhl?


----------



## rippi (19. September 2021)

Das bekommst du per PN sobald der Stuhl im Einsatz ist.


----------



## JottU (19. September 2021)

Keine Toilettenbilder bitte.


----------



## Blueser (19. September 2021)

Nun fragt sich noch, wie bequem der Stuhl ist ...


----------



## Gert-Show (20. September 2021)

Liebe Gemeinde, ich bin am Verweifeln… daher brauche ich Schwarmwissen:
Welcher gleich große Haken hält mehr…deutlich mehr aus als dieser:


----------



## daci7 (20. September 2021)

Owner Flyliner Cutting Point - den hab ich bisher jedenfalls nicht aufgebogen bekommen.


----------



## jkc (20. September 2021)

Gamakatsu G-Carp Super Snag Hook
					

Boilie Haken aus starkem Draht mit kurzem Schenkel für schwere Karpfen. Eigenschaften: Inhalt: 10 Stück Lieferung einzeln




					angelzentrale.de
				




Hakengröße ist immer so eine Sache, ich meine die Super Snag fallen eher groß aus, zumindest für Gamakatsu-Verhältnisse.
Mein normaler Haken für schwere Fischerei ist der Mika Shakira, um den im Drill aufzubiegen muss schon ganz schön was schief gehen.
Der Super Snag ist aber nochmal stabiler.

Grüße JK


----------



## Gert-Show (21. September 2021)

Ich danke euch!


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. September 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Bild vom schönen Stuhl?



Hier 


R.S.


----------



## Gert-Show (21. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Gamakatsu G-Carp Super Snag Hook
> 
> 
> Boilie Haken aus starkem Draht mit kurzem Schenkel für schwere Karpfen. Eigenschaften: Inhalt: 10 Stück Lieferung einzeln
> ...


Danke JK, der hier ist es geworden 





Den biegt mir keine Barbe mehr auf…oder bricht ihn durch, wie schon geschehen.


----------



## feko (21. September 2021)

Hab mir auch die snag hooks gekauft fürs karpfenangeln...
Sind mir ehrlich gesagt zu strong. 
Und ich fische auf große Fische. 

Ein Haken muss die Balance schaffen zwischen Gewicht und Schärfe

Diese Haken sind super... Keine Frage.
Aber ich setze da doch eher auf Modelle die leichter greifen.

Stabil sind sie. Ohne Bedenken.


----------



## vonda1909 (21. September 2021)

Heute hatte er Stuhlgang  war auch schön...


----------



## Gert-Show (22. September 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Hab mir auch die snag hooks gekauft fürs karpfenangeln...
> Sind mir ehrlich gesagt zu strong.
> Und ich fische auf große Fische.
> 
> ...


Ich bin mit den "normalen" Haken an "normalen" Spots durchaus zufrieden.
An meiner momentanen Stelle muss ich aber forcieren, um den Fisch nicht zu verlieren, von daher müssen besonders die sog. Kleinteile stimmig sein.


----------



## vonda1909 (22. September 2021)

Steht auf Hakenpäckchen ausser Größe Vorfachlänge und Schnürstiefel  etwa zum  Stahl.
Erst  einmal habe ich durch bruch des Hakens einen Fisch verloren. Und selten war einer verbogen  nur  durch die Zugkraft  beim lösen eines Hängers.


----------



## jkc (22. September 2021)

Wat?


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. September 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Owner Flyliner Cutting Point - den hab ich bisher jedenfalls nicht aufgebogen bekommen.



Ich auch nicht. Kommt dazu sehr bösartig - einer meiner Lieblingshaken.

Verwende ich aber nur auf Raubfisch.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (22. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Wat?


Büdde!


----------



## vonda1909 (23. September 2021)

Stoppen gezogen  oder wat?


----------



## vonda1909 (23. September 2021)

Foto vom schönen  Stuhl  gefunden


----------



## AllesAusHolz (27. September 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Foto vom schönen Stuhl gefunden


als Angelstuhl etwas zu grelle Farbe in camouflage nehme ich ihn auch


----------



## AllesAusHolz (27. September 2021)

Meine Frage vorab, hat man dafür noch Töne;

Mich hat es ja heute fast aus meine Anglerhose gehauen …... sitze da so gemütlich an meinem Lieblingssee, die Sonne steht etwas über den Baumwipfeln und denke an nichts schlimmes. Plötzlich höre ich hinter mir etwas rascheln, dachte erst ein Igel oder so, nein leider nicht. Es steht ein kleiner pubertärer Jüngling im Gretaverschnitt vor mir und labert mich voll, dass er es nicht gut heißen kann das ich da etwas ins Wasser schmeiße (ein paar Maiskörner zum anfüttern nicht mal eine Hand voll) als ich ihm versucht hatte zu erklären was ich da mache und das es so beim angeln gemacht wird …..... was sie quälen die Fische. Nee du Vollpfosten ich fange sie. Um sie dann zu töten? Nein ich bin asiatischer Abstammung und fresse die Teile lebend und natürlich roh! Als er dann meinte, typisch für meine Generation ihre Erde auszubeuten und zu verunstalten, platzte mir fast der Kragen. So ein Rotzlöffel gerade mal drei Haare am Sack und mit dem mittelsten pinkelt er, haut da auf die Kacke vom feinsten. Als dann zufällig sein Handy klingelte und ich sah das es eins der neuesten Handys war habe ich ihn nur gefragt ob er vielleicht auf sein Handy verzichten wolle, schaute er mich ganz entsetzt an und meinte nur um Gottes Willen wie solle er dann sonst in den Medien verbreiten können was er für einen Tierquäler zur rede gestellt hat, platze mir fast der Arsch. Drei mal durchgeatmet, erklärte ich ihm zuerst das für sein tolles Handy zB. Wälder gerodet werden um an die Bodenschätze zu kommen die man benötigt um sein scheiß Handy herstellen zu können und kleine arme Kinderhände sich wuntschuften müssen um sein Shirt zu nähen und zu färben usw, da schaute er mich nur entgeistert an. Darauf bot ich ihm dann nur noch an,  ganz schnell zu gehen bevor ich ihn als Anstecker zum Welsangeln benutze. Eins steht hundert prozentig fest, dass was der geschnüffelt oder eingeworfen hat will ich definitiv nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. September 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> Meine Frage vorab, hat man dafür noch Töne;
> 
> Mich hat es ja heute fast aus meine Anglerhose gehauen …... sitze da so gemütlich an meinem Lieblingssee, die Sonne steht etwas über den Baumwipfeln und denke an nichts schlimmes. Plötzlich höre ich hinter mir etwas rascheln, dachte erst ein Igel oder so, nein leider nicht. Es steht ein kleiner pubertärer Jüngling im Gretaverschnitt vor mir und labert mich voll, dass er es nicht gut heißen kann das ich da etwas ins Wasser schmeiße (ein paar Maiskörner zum anfüttern nicht mal eine Hand voll) als ich ihm versucht hatte zu erklären was ich da mache und das es so beim angeln gemacht wird …..... was sie quälen die Fische. Nee du Vollpfosten ich fange sie. Um sie dann zu töten? Nein ich bin asiatischer Abstammung und fresse die Teile lebend und natürlich roh! Als er dann meinte, typisch für meine Generation ihre Erde auszubeuten und zu verunstalten, platzte mir fast der Kragen. So ein Rotzlöffel gerade mal drei Haare am Sack und mit dem mittelsten pinkelt er, haut da auf die Kacke vom feinsten. Als dann zufällig sein Handy klingelte und ich sah das es eins der neuesten Handys war habe ich ihn nur gefragt ob er vielleicht auf sein Handy verzichten wolle, schaute er mich ganz entsetzt an und meinte nur um Gottes Willen wie solle er dann sonst in den Medien verbreiten können was er für einen Tierquäler zur rede gestellt hat, platze mir fast der Arsch. Drei mal durchgeatmet, erklärte ich ihm zuerst das für sein tolles Handy zB. Wälder gerodet werden um an die Bodenschätze zu kommen die man benötigt um sein scheiß Handy herstellen zu können und kleine arme Kinderhände sich wuntschuften müssen um sein Shirt zu nähen und zu färben usw, da schaute er mich nur entgeistert an. Darauf bot ich ihm dann nur noch an,  ganz schnell zu gehen bevor ich ihn als Anstecker zum Welsangeln benutze. Eins steht hundert prozentig fest, dass was der geschnüffelt oder eingeworfen hat will ich definitiv nicht ausprobieren.


 Hallo,

ich glaube, das gibt es nur in Deutschland. Neulich habe ich gelesen, dass es jetzt sogar Altersheime für Hühner gibt. Weil immer mehr Stodderer (dialektisch: des Landlebens unkundige Stadtbewohner) sich Hühner halten und nicht wissen, was man macht, wenn die alt sind und die Legeleistung nachläßt. Oh Mann, denen kommt der Kopf runter und am ersten Tag danach gibts Hühnersuppe und am zweiten Hühnerfrikassee - das ist nachhaltige Nutztierhaltung. Wer das nicht kann, der soll sich auch keine Hühner anschaffen.
Wohltuend habe ich heute (bin momentan in Slowenien, zum Angeln) bemerken können, wie etliche Schulkinder, welche an einer Buhaltestelle standen, mir einen guten Fischfang wünschten als ich vorbeiging. Es gibt also auch noch normale Kinder.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Blueser (27. September 2021)

In Deutschland ist man sogar für den Vulkanausbruch auf La Palma verantwortlich .
In ein paar Jahren werden die Kids aber selber merken, von wem die sich vor den Karren haben spannen lassen. Leider zu spät...


----------



## AllesAusHolz (27. September 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Es gibt also auch noch normale Kinder


zum Glück auch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. September 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Neulich habe ich gelesen, dass es jetzt sogar Altersheime für Hühner gibt


Naja, unsere Generation, ich bin 63, hat ja auch Tierfriedhöfe geschaffen. Nach dem Altersheim kommt dann die ewige Ruhe... und nicht der Kochtopf..... Und die heutige Generation wird irgendwann die Beerdigungspflicht für alle gestorbenen Tiere einführen.
Wir Angler / Fischer, werden uns dann Gedanken machen müssen, das jeder verangelte Fisch, den wir eigentlich nicht haben wollten, aber den wir aufgrund von zu tief geschlucktem Köder töten mussten, dann offiziell beerdigt werden muss. Vielleicht wird dann dafür eine Seebestattung Pflicht. Die Kosten dafür, inklusive Einäscherung und Urne, werden wir tragen müssen. Vielleicht sollte der Angler Verband schon jetzt einen Fundus einrichten, und aus unseren Beiträgen dafür ein finanzielles Polster aufbauen. Ich sehe schon jetzt vor meinem geistigen Auge, einen Friedwald mit vielen Grabsteinen.... der Text könnte lauten, Esox, der Große, er hatte ein schönes und erfolgreiches Leben als Jäger, er unterlag den modernen Ruten und Methoden, wir vermissen ihn und werden ihn für immer in unseren Herzen tragen. Ruhe in Frieden....


----------



## Orothred (28. September 2021)

arjey schrieb:


> Naja, unsere Generation, ich bin 63, hat ja auch Tierfriedhöfe geschaffen. Nach dem Altersheim kommt dann die ewige Ruhe... und nicht der Kochtopf..... Und die heutige Generation wird irgendwann die Beerdigungspflicht für alle gestorbenen Tiere einführen.
> Wir Angler / Fischer, werden uns dann Gedanken machen müssen, das jeder verangelte Fisch, den wir eigentlich nicht haben wollten, aber aufgrund von zu tief geschlucktem Köder töten mussten, dann offiziell Beerdigen müssen. Vielleicht wird dann dafür eine Seebestattung Pflicht. Die Kosten dafür, inklusive Einäscherung und Urne, werden wir tragen müssen. Vielleicht sollte der Angler Verband schon jetzt einen Fundus einrichten, und aus unseren Beiträgen dafür ein finanzielles Polster aufbauen. Ich sehe schon jetzt vor meinem geistigen Auge, einen Friedwald mit vielen Grabsteinen.... der Text könnte lauten, Esox, der Große, er hatte ein schönes und erfolgreiches Leben als Jäger, er unterlag den modernen Ruten und Methoden, wir vermissen ihn und werden ihn für immer in unseren Herzen tragen. Ruhe in Frieden....



Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal, dass hier ein gewisser Sarkasmus mitschwingt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. September 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Sarkasmus


Und noch einer im Anglerboard der mich nicht ernst nimmt


----------



## Ruttentretzer (28. September 2021)

Fürn Tierfriedhof hab ich kein Geld. Das ist schon im Bierfriedhof.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. September 2021)

Naja, die Generation Pizza mit Salami und Fischstäbchen usw. wird sich auch noch dran gewöhnen müssen,
dass die Zutaten nicht in der Gefriertruhe aufgewachsen sind.
Auch wenn dieses Aufwachen aus dem Memetik- und Märchenland hart sein wird.

Überdies müssen genau diese dann zum ausprobieren  an die neuartigen Eiweiß/Schimmelpilz/Sägespäne/Autoklav-Kunstfleischpampen antreten und das erstmal zu überstehen schaffen.   

Ich hau mir derweil weiter meine Fischstücke in die Pfanne.


----------



## vonda1909 (29. September 2021)

Nun Tierfriedhof ist bei uns noch ein Fremdwort dann eher Einäschern.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. September 2021)

'Friedhof der Kuscheltiere' gibt es aber schon.


----------



## DenizJP (4. Oktober 2021)

sowas ist in Deutschland verboten richtig? Also tatsächlich beleuchtete Kunstköder


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2021)

Verboten? Wo steht das?


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> sowas ist in Deutschland verboten richtig? Also tatsächlich beleuchtete Kunstköder
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386649


Warum?
Mein Dad wollte das Teil unbedingt. 
Fing aber nie was damit


----------



## jkc (4. Oktober 2021)

Es gibt Fischereigesetze in denen die Verwendung von künstlichem Licht untersagt wird. In NRW z.B., geht da aber eher um stärkere Lichtquelle denke ich.
Meine größere Sorge wäre aber eher der Elektroschrott denn die Gesetzeslage.

Grüße JK


----------



## Mikesch (4. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Es gibt Fischereigesetze in denen die Verwendung von von künstlichem Licht untersagt wird. In NRW z.B., geht da aber eher um stärkere Lichtquelle denke ich.
> Meine Größere Sorge wäre aber eher der Elektroschrott denn die Gesetzeslage.
> 
> Grüße JK


So ist Es.
Gibt also 16+ Möglichkeiten der Auslegung.


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Oktober 2021)

Wenn du mit einem Scheinwerfer auf die Oberfläche strahlst, das war doch verboten. Die Leuchtköder gab es schon immer, auch Gummifisch mit Knicklicht  geht, kann aber auch abschreckend sein. War aber auch schon mal im Köhlerschwarm der absolutet Gewinner. Ansonsten, jedes Bundesland hat sein eigenes Fischereigesetz.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. Oktober 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Nun Tierfriedhof ist bei uns noch ein Fremdwort dann eher Einäschern.



Na ich denke dass wenn eine Privatperson nicht unbedingt gerade ein Reitpferd zu beerdigen hat, dass das geliebte Haustier für gewöhnlich wohl irgendwo im Garten einen schönen Platz finden wird. Mit Grabbeigaben, wie bei einem Wikingerbegräbnis, damit Freund Vierpfote auch im Jenseits seinen Fressnapf oder die Leine dabei hat. 

Stadt- bzw. Wohnungsmenschen haben es diesbezüglich sicherlich etwas schwieriger aber auch da wird es außerhalb der Stadt einen ruhigen Lieblingsplatz geben. 

Erwischen lassen sollte man sich allerdings nicht dabei, verboten ist es natürlich schon. Aber das ist ja eh so vieles.


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Na ich denke dass wenn eine Privatperson nicht unbedingt gerade ein Reitpferd zu beerdigen hat, dass das geliebte Haustier für gewöhnlich wohl irgendwo im Garten einen schönen Platz finden wird. Mit Grabbeigaben, wie bei einem Wikingerbegräbnis, damit Freund Vierpfote auch im Jenseits seinen Fressnapf oder die Leine dabei hat.
> 
> Stadt- bzw. Wohnungsmenschen haben es diesbezüglich sicherlich etwas schwieriger aber auch da wird es außerhalb der Stadt einen ruhigen Lieblingsplatz geben.
> 
> Erwischen lassen sollte man sich allerdings nicht dabei, verboten ist es natürlich schon. Aber das ist ja eh so vieles.


Das ist  nun dann aber  kein Friedhof. Recht hast du  auf deinem Grundstück  kannst du deinen Hund begraben  es sei du bist  im  Trinkwasserschutzgebiet.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. Oktober 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Naja, die Generation Pizza mit Salami und Fischstäbchen usw. wird sich auch noch dran gewöhnen müssen,
> dass die Zutaten nicht in der Gefriertruhe aufgewachsen sind.
> Auch wenn dieses Aufwachen aus dem Memetik- und Märchenland hart sein wird.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das Zukunftssenario, dass echtes Fleisch einst nur noch für sehr viel Geld und damit im Grunde nur für privilegierte Leute zu genießen sein wird, das ist durchaus nicht abwegig. Aus Gründen des Tier-, Klima-, oder what ever Schutzes hat das Gros der Bevölkerung dann künstlich gewachsenes "Fleisch" aus der Petrischale (Nein, das hat nichts mit dem Angeln zu tun.) und dem Brutkasten zu verkonsumieren.

Das Verrückte daran ist, bereits in den 1990er Jahren waren solche Vorgänge Thema in irgendwelchen dystopisch angehauchten Action Hollywoodstreifen, mit Sylvester Stallone & Co. Neben der besagten Ernährung finden sich darin auch Szenerien zu einer allmächtigen Regierung.

Gerade heute hörte ich im Radio einen Werbespot, bezüglich Covid Impfungen. Dessen überschwänglicher Pathos hat mich verdammt an diese Werbevideos für die Mobile Infanterie erinnert, aus dem Hollywoodstreifen Starship Troopers. Diese Stimme aus dem Radio hatte schon deutlichen Volksempfänger Charakter. Ganz schön unheimlich, wenn man mich fragt. 

Bei dem was man in letzter Zeit alles so mitverfolgen kann und bei dem was auffällig nicht dagegen unternommen wird, sehe ich obiges Szenario schon irgendwann kommen. Zwar noch nicht heute oder morgen aber steter Tropfen hölt den Stein.


----------



## Orothred (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum In-Vitro-Fleisch so negativ behaftet ist. Im Endeffekt ist das nix anderes, außer, dass es nicht am Tier wächst......ich sehe keinen Grund, da einen "Minderwertigkeitsstempel" aufzudrücken, eher im Gegenteil....


----------



## Blueser (4. Oktober 2021)

War da mal nicht was mit genmanipuliertem Mais?


----------



## Orothred (4. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> War da mal nicht was mit genmanipuliertem Mais?



Was hat das jetzt damit zu tun?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. Oktober 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, warum In-Vitro-Fleisch so negativ behaftet ist. Im Endeffekt ist das nix anderes, außer, dass es nicht am Tier wächst......ich sehe keinen Grund, da einen "Minderwertigkeitsstempel" aufzudrücken, eher im Gegenteil....



Also mein Fall wäre so etwas trotzdem nicht, trotz Zukunftstechnologie und Fortschritt. Auch bin ich froh, nicht aus einer von Huxley's In-vitro-Fertilisations Anstalten zu stammen. Denn wer weiß, vielleicht wird in ferner Zukunft einmal der Geschlechtsakt als sexistisch oder so etwas angesehen und zwar nicht verboten aber eben auf diesem Weg als vermeintlich gesellschaftlich verträglich gestaltet?

Huxley's und Orwell's Bücher sind, auch wenn der eine oder andere Zeitgenosse diesen Vergleich einmal mehr als lächerlich empfinden mag, eben doch nicht so weit von einer möglichen Zukunft und auch bereits vorhandenen Gegenwart entfernt.

Die von mir erwähnten Filme aus den 1990er Jahren basieren sicherlich auf der einen oder anderen Textpassage. Vom Buch nach Hollywood und später dann als eingebrachte Idee in den Plenarsaal. Aber ist ja alles Zukunftstechnologie, damit fortschrittlich und dem Fortschritt stellen sich bekanntlich nur die Dummen & Abgehängten entgegen. Diese Parallele zu ziehen, das wäre übrigens auch wieder exemplarisch für Huxley & Co. aber genau das findet beinahe tagtäglich statt. Da braucht man nur in die mediale Berichterstattung zu schauen oder aber im Internet eine Live Debatte im Bundestag zu verfolgen.

_Machst Du nicht mit bei Thema XY, dann bist Du raus. Zack!_


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. Oktober 2021)

Orothred aber natürlich akzeptiere ich Deine Ansichten zu diesem künstlich erzeugten Fleisch. Teilen tue ich sie persönlich allerdings nicht. Aber das muss ja auch nicht sein. Genauso wie die Leute das Recht besitzen, solches Laborfleisch essen zu wollen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Oktober 2021)

1976 bei Brust oder Keule wurde das zwar von der komischen Seite betrachtet, aber so weit scheinen wir nicht entfernt zu sein von der künstlichen Herstellung.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> 1976 bei Brust oder Keule wurde das zwar von der komischen Seite betrachtet, aber so weit scheinen wir nicht entfernt zu sein von der künstlichen Herstellung.



Die Franzosen verstehen eben etwas von guter Küche.


----------



## Gert-Show (4. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> sowas ist in Deutschland verboten richtig? Also tatsächlich beleuchtete Kunstköder
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386649


So ein Teil, blinkend in rot-blau-weiß, hat mir meinen OCC-Hering beschert. Habe nie gehört, dass die OCC verboten wurde.


----------



## Orothred (5. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Orothred aber natürlich akzeptiere ich Deine Ansichten zu diesem künstlich erzeugten Fleisch. Teilen tue ich sie persönlich allerdings nicht. Aber das muss ja auch nicht sein. Genauso wie die Leute das Recht besitzen, solches Laborfleisch essen zu wollen.



Von gegenseitiger Akzeptanz bin ich einfach mal ausgegangen  Mich würden nur tatsächlich die für euch negativen Aspekte interessieren. Mir persönlich fallen nur Positive ein....

Wir sollten uns nur überlegen, ob das weiter in diesen Thread passt


----------



## vonda1909 (5. Oktober 2021)

Ich hatte mal Ende der 80s eine Paste mir aus den USA gebracht  die auf  den Köder gebracht  wurde  dann mit der Taschenlampe  angeleuchtet  strahlte wr hellgrün. Wie früher i  den Altbauten die Lichtschalter


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Oktober 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal Ende der 80s eine Paste mir aus den USA gebracht  die auf  den Köder gebracht  wurde  dann mit der Taschenlampe  angeleuchtet  strahlte wr hellgrün. Wie früher i  den Altbauten die Lichtschalter


Bestimmt gesund Das Zeug  .
Da war was fluoriszierendes drin.
Hab das mal als Dip gekauft. 
Alles leuchtet grün egal worauf mans bringt.
Im Wasser war ne grüne Wolke ungefähr 2qm groß. 
Obwohl ich bloß nen kleinen Boilie gedippt hab.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Oktober 2021)

Was sind denn eure Empfehlungen mit Topwater auf Rapfen und Co wo der Köder selbst arbeitet?

ich probiere zwar Walk the dog aber so richtig hinbekommen tue ich es noch nicht xD

also was läuft von alleine gut oder sowas wie der Salmo Thrill


----------



## Nuesse (5. Oktober 2021)

Illex Riser Bait 007R | 7 cm
					

Illex Riser Bait 007R | 7 cm ➽ Produkte von ILLEX zu günstigen Preisen bestellen: Illex Riser Bait 007R | 7 cm & weitere Topwater Köder ✓  Top-Preise ✓ Telefonische Beratung ➤ Mehr erfahren..!




					www.hechtundbarsch.de
				




Versuch den mal .


----------



## Nuesse (5. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ich probiere zwar Walk the dog aber so richtig hinbekommen tue ich es noch nicht xD



Ist Deine Rute vielleicht zu lang ?Die Führung ist eigentlich recht einfach .


----------



## DenizJP (5. Oktober 2021)

das ist vermutlich mit ein Grund - hab Ruten zw. 2,40 und 2,70m


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (5. Oktober 2021)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Ist Deine Rute vielleicht zu lang ?Die Führung ist eigentlich recht einfach .



Stimmt, die Ruten für diese Art der Angelei sollten eher kurz und relativ hart sein. Damit man die Topwater Köder optimal in diese typische, zu den Seiten hin ausbrechende, Gleitbewegung versetzen kann. Ist die Rute jedoch zu lang, lässt sich damit nicht mehr so schön ruckartig in die Schnur "schlagen".

Bezüglich Kunstköder hat Rapala für mich noch immer ein unschlagbares Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Der X-Rap Walk ist z.B. nicht schlecht.


----------



## vonda1909 (6. Oktober 2021)

Mit einer  härteren längeren Rute geht es bestimmt  auch entscheidend  ist die Bewegung der Rute.Wie es im Video schön zusehen ist


----------



## Snâsh (6. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> das ist vermutlich mit ein Grund - hab Ruten zw. 2,40 und 2,70m


Ich mach das teilweise mit meiner 3m Zanderrute ;-) Ich zeigs dir beim nächsten Mal am Wasser.


----------



## Gert-Show (6. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> das ist vermutlich mit ein Grund - hab Ruten zw. 2,40 und 2,70m


Das kommt auch auf den Standort an...wenn du hoch genug über der Wasseroberfläche stehst, kannst du auch mit einer 270er walk the dog fischen.
Natürlich darf die Rute dann nicht zu schwer sein, sonst gibts "Tennisarm"...oder in diesem Fall Deniz-Arm.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Oktober 2021)

Man kann auch gut seitlich die Rutenspitze zur Oberfläche senken und zupfen. Dafür muss die Rute nicht sehr kurz sein.
Kurze sind aber schon handlicher.


----------



## Slappy (6. Oktober 2021)

*Grauwall Kanal , Geeste 1-4 oder Bremerhaven (neu+alt)*
wer kennt die Gewässer und kann mir etwas darüber erzählen? 
So ganz mag ich die Hoffnung, im Urlaub auch mal erfolgreich angeln zu gehen, nicht aufgeben.... Werde eine Woche in Dorum-Neufeld sein.  
Was kann man da fangen? Welche Gewichte sind da nötig? und, und und......


----------



## Raven87 (6. Oktober 2021)

Hi, ich brauche noch Karpfenhaken und wollte mal fragen was ihr empfehlen könnt. Am besten nichts, was man aus der hintersten Ecke der Welt einfliegen muss. Relativ kurzer Schenkel und die Spitze leicht nach innen gebogen dachte ich.


----------



## jkc (6. Oktober 2021)

MIKA Xenia Hook – 10 Stück
					

Dieses super starke Kraftpaket erweitert unsere hochwertige Haken-Range. Dieser Haken ist noch stärker als unser altbewährter Sha-Kira Haken. Wir verzichten auc



					www.mika-products.de
				












						Nash Claw, 5,75 €
					

Einzigartige Form des Hakenbogens – Vereint Hakeigenschaften einer geraden Hakenspitze mit der Haltbarkeit eines Hakens mit gebogener Form.




					www.carp-world.de
				




Wird man nicht in jedem Laden bekommen, aber vor Ort würde ich halt hingehen und schauen was da ist...

Grüße JK


----------



## Raven87 (6. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> MIKA Xenia Hook – 10 Stück
> 
> 
> Dieses super starke Kraftpaket erweitert unsere hochwertige Haken-Range. Dieser Haken ist noch stärker als unser altbewährter Sha-Kira Haken. Wir verzichten auc
> ...


vielen Dank. Die Mika gefallen mir, die kommen mit auf die Wunschliste. Hatte ohnehin noch etwas Kleinkram auf dem Einkaufszettel und habe “Gamakatsu G-Carp Spezialist“ mit ins Körbchen gelegt. Größe 6 und 4.
Ich mein, dass die Gamakatsu teilweise hier im Forum genutzt werden!?


----------



## Tuxedo75 (7. Oktober 2021)

Den Mika Xenia kann ich nur empfehlen! Generell bisher mit den Haken nur gute Erfahrung gemacht. 

Dazu kommt noch die nicht vorhandene Teflonbeschichtung, die ich als Schwachpunkt bei vielen Haken sehe


----------



## Gert-Show (7. Oktober 2021)

Wird in diesem Jahr auch wieder gewichtelt?  
Wenn ja, wer nimmt es in die Hand, wo Rebecca weg ist?


----------



## DenizJP (7. Oktober 2021)

Erneut Leihenfrage 


überlege heute Abend oder demnächst mal Nachts an den Rhein an Buhnen zu angeln.

was sind denn da so die elementaren Regeln zum Spinnfischen? Im Vergleich ist der Main ja bei mir eher gerade wie ein Kanal...

innerhalb der Buhne mit Wobbler? oder an der Buhnenkante?

Zielfisch ist Zander


----------



## Kauli11 (7. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> überlege heute Abend oder demnächst mal Nachts an den Rhein an Buhnen zu angeln.


Dann frage mal @ Drillsucht. Er kann dir da bestimmt einiges zu sagen.


----------



## FischFreund84 (17. Oktober 2021)

Ich werfe hier auch nochmal ne Frage in den Raum:

Eventuell habe ich Glück und fahre morgen Nachmittag mit meiner Freundin ans Wasser. Ich würde da ein wenig spinnen. Falls ich schneidere, würde ich aber mal meine Teleskopstippe in den Rucksack packen und ein paar Grundeln stippen. Wollte die immer mal probieren. Leider habe ich ich allerdings keine Maden hier. (nur tote im Eisfach) Was würde sich da denn ansonsten als Köder anbieten?

Das eigentliche Ziel ist aber natürlich das Spinnen. Wenn jemand da Tipps für den Kemnader See (oder auch Baldeneysee) hat, wo man gut parken kann und wo man gut ans Wasser kommt - immer her damit bitte!


----------



## jkc (17. Oktober 2021)

Hi, ich denke tote Maden sind da gar nicht so übel, ansonsten gehen natürlich auch Würmer. Ich habe aber auch schon mit Bockwurst-, Calamari- und Grundelstückchen auf Grundeln geangelt, die fressen ja im Prinzip alles.

Grüße JK


----------



## Slappy (17. Oktober 2021)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Ich werfe hier auch nochmal ne Frage in den Raum:
> 
> Eventuell habe ich Glück und fahre morgen Nachmittag mit meiner Freundin ans Wasser. Ich würde da ein wenig spinnen. Falls ich schneidere, würde ich aber mal meine Teleskopstippe in den Rucksack packen und ein paar Grundeln stippen. Wollte die immer mal probieren. Leider habe ich ich allerdings keine Maden hier. (nur tote im Eisfach) Was würde sich da denn ansonsten als Köder anbieten?
> 
> Das eigentliche Ziel ist aber natürlich das Spinnen. Wenn jemand da Tipps für den Kemnader See (oder auch Baldeneysee) hat, wo man gut parken kann und wo man gut ans Wasser kommt - immer her damit bitte!


Ich glaube, die kannst du sogar mit einem Stück Blatt fangen..... Bei uns gehen die einfach erstmal auf alles was im Wasser landet.....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Oktober 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die kannst du sogar mit einem Stück Blatt fangen..... Bei uns gehen die einfach erstmal auf alles was im Wasser landet.....



Ich warte nur darauf, dass die ersten Hersteller eine komplette Grundel-Range auf die Beine stellen. Natürlich dann auch mit super fängigen Spezialködern, welche selbstredend nur an professionellen Grundelruten ansprechend präsentiert werden können.

Hach, ja. Es lässt sich mit so vielem viel Geld verdienen.


----------



## Slappy (17. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich warte nur darauf, dass die ersten Hersteller eine komplette Grundel-Range auf die Beine stellen. Natürlich dann auch mit super fängigen Spezialködern, welche selbstredend nur an professionellen Grundelruten ansprechend präsentiert werden können.
> 
> Hach, ja. Es lässt sich mit so vielem viel Geld verdienen.


Ja, das kann durchaus kommen. Und ich sag dir eins..... Die Dinger werden laufen. 
Wenn also alle Bastler des Forums sich vereinigen, könnten wir als erstes auf diesen Zug aufspringen. 
Das ganze dann schön auf social media pushen und schon läufts   
Ich fände es ja solche Kugelschreibertelescopruten cool. Und bei den Ködern müssen wir auf jeden Fall auf Öko achten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich warte nur darauf, dass die ersten Hersteller eine komplette Grundel-Range auf die Beine stellen. Natürlich dann auch mit super fängigen Spezialködern, welche selbstredend nur an professionellen Grundelruten ansprechend präsentiert werden können.
> 
> Hach, ja. Es lässt sich mit so vielem viel Geld verdienen.


Da geht noch mehr, die direkttaktile Montage+Vorfach, Animationsrutenweiterentwicklung aus der Dropshoterei, der neue Hype "Gobiogrinding".
Und du vergisst den Kleinkram, leicht lösende Haken, viele waidgerechte Größen, und mein Favorit:
Das hechtsichere Überbeißvorfach, was mir schon passiert ist und mit dem Doppelbiss echt superspannend bzw. verblüffend ist.


----------



## Slappy (17. Oktober 2021)

Jaja.... 
Noch machen wir Witze.....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Oktober 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Jaja....
> Noch machen wir Witze.....



Im Zuge der bereits im Forum diskutierten "Problematik" der Ostseefische und dem zukünftigen Angeltourismus, könnten Industrie & Regierung doch das Angeln auf Tobiasfische bzw. Sandaale fördern. Die einen bringen spezielles Tackle auf den Markt und hypen die ganze Chose gewaltig, während sich die anderen um das Herabsetzen von Mindestmaßen oder aber dem Aussetzen von Schonzeiten kümmern.

Grundeln & Sandaale werden einst das Rückgrat der Deutschen Angelgeräteindustrie darstellen. Entsprechend spiddelges Tackle lässt sich sicherlich aber auch viel einfacher auf dem E-Fahrrad unterbringen.


----------



## DenizJP (17. Oktober 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> as hechtsichere Überbeißvorfach, was mir schon passiert ist und mit dem Doppelbiss echt superspannend bzw. verblüffend ist.


Gestern auf nen 2“ Gufi nen Hechtbiss gehabt 
Stahl macht durchaus Sinn ^^


----------



## DenizJP (21. Oktober 2021)

Mal ne Frage bzgl. Spulen und Schnurmenge.

ich hab hier noch 1-2 Rollen die ursprünglich rein mit geflochtener Schnur bespult waren. Aber auch schon ordentlich Schnurverlust hatten und daher die Wurfreichweite nicht mehr so gut ist.


Komplett abspulen und neu bespulen als auch mit Mono unterfüttern wäre net so meins.

Kann man auch eine zweite, frische geflochtene ranknoten und dann diese dann weiternutzen?


Also zm noch 120m original Geflochtene + neue Geflochtene bis Spulenrand? Müsste doch theoretisch mit einem doppelten Grinner möglich sein?


----------



## jkc (22. Oktober 2021)

Hi, kann man grundsätzlich machen, ich bin da aber kein Freund von. Der Knoten sollte genug überdeckt sein, damit er nicht unter der auf der Rolle verbleibenden Schnur durchdrückt und beim werfen stört. Den Knoten am besten an den unteren Spulenrand legen.

Grüße JK


----------



## thanatos (22. Oktober 2021)

Knoten muß nicht unbedingt sein - kann´st auch eine neue Schnur annähen 
schau mal bei you tube findest du da bestimmt was ,ich mache es regelmäßig bei meinen 
Meeresangeln


----------



## Carphunter87 (22. Oktober 2021)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

morgen geht's ein letztes Mal an den Vereinsweiher. Wie der Besatz im Moment aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen, dass auf Grund der Flut im Sommer, Lieferschwierigkeiten gab. Theoretisch sind besetzt Forellen, Karpfen, Hecht, Zander, Schleien, Weißfische, Störe. Wie würdet Ihr da bei 3 Stunden reiner Angelzeit vorgehen? 

P.s. Zielfische sind eher Fried als Raubfische. Boillies sind den Karpfen nicht bekannt. 

Merci


----------



## hanzz (22. Oktober 2021)

Moin. 
3h sind natürlich knapp da was rauszufinden. 
Ich würde wohl ne Kante suchen, meine Feederrute da platzieren und mit Mais Made Kombi angeln. 
Eine zweite Rute mit Methodfeeder ein paar Meter daneben ablegen. 
Wenn MF nicht vorhanden dann einfache Grundrute mit Tauwurm oder Maiskette.


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Oktober 2021)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> morgen geht's ein letztes Mal an den Vereinsweiher. Wie der Besatz im Moment aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen, dass auf Grund der Flut im Sommer, Lieferschwierigkeiten gab. Theoretisch sind besetzt Forellen, Karpfen, Hecht, Zander, Schleien, Weißfische, Störe. Wie würdet Ihr da bei 3 Stunden reiner Angelzeit vorgehen?
> 
> ...


Grundrute mit fischigem Pellets, auch als Selbsthakmethode, sollte für Karpfen, Stör, Schleie und Weißfische gehen. Für Forelle und Hecht Spinnrute mit Spinner, deshalb auch die Grundrute mit der Selbsthakmethode.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Komplett abspulen und neu bespulen als auch mit Mono unterfüttern wäre net so meins.


Warum stört dich das neu aufspulen denn ? Der Schnur kannst du kaum was besseres tun weil der Drall dabei raus geht. Ausserdem umgedreht aufspulen, dann haste ne "neuere" Schnur in Gebrauch. Wenn man keine Mono drunter haben will könnte man z.B. Isolierband oder ähnliches um den Spulenkern legen um aufzufüllen, war füher ganz normal.
Mono drunter machen ist aber für die meisten Angelmasochisten die beliebteste Methode, da kann man noch ne Minute länger zu kucken wie der Waller des Lebens flussabwärts davon dampft .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Oktober 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Warum stört dich das neu aufspulen denn ? Der Schnur kannst du kaum was besseres tun weil der Drall dabei raus geht. Ausserdem umgedreht aufspulen, dann haste ne "neuere" Schnur in Gebrauch. Wenn man keine Mono drunter haben will könnte man z.B. Isolierband oder ähnliches um den Spulenkern legen um aufzufüllen, war füher ganz normal.
> Mono drunter machen ist aber für die meisten Angelmasochisten die beliebteste Methode, da kann man noch ne Minute länger zu kucken wie der Waller des Lebens flussabwärts davon dampft .


Musst du anders sehen, du hast noch eine kleine Extrazeit, um um die Buhne herum oder zurück zu laufen.
Mit richtig schnellem Schnureinzug aus anderem Winkel hast du noch eine Chance mehr.

Bei sehr schnellen Fischen (Hecht,Forelle) ist die Laufweitenreserve über 100m hinaus auch nicht schlecht, die bleiben öfter dann stehen,
und zumindest im Boot kommt man dann wieder ran.

Aber natürlich sollte man bei Großfischambitionen gleichmäßig starke 200m aufspulen.
Mache ich allerdings mit neuen Schnüren zum erstmal ausprobieren längst nicht immer.


----------



## Floma (22. Oktober 2021)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> morgen geht's ein letztes Mal an den Vereinsweiher. Wie der Besatz im Moment aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen, dass auf Grund der Flut im Sommer, Lieferschwierigkeiten gab. Theoretisch sind besetzt Forellen, Karpfen, Hecht, Zander, Schleien, Weißfische, Störe. Wie würdet Ihr da bei 3 Stunden reiner Angelzeit vorgehen?
> 
> ...


Den See kennst du ja dann. Wenn du einen Platz kennst, an dem schon mal ging, ist Feedern bei 3h sicher nicht verkehrt, Made und/oder Mais sowieso. Method Feeder funktioniert auch bei Fischen, die noch keine Boilies gesehen haben. Und wenn es dann so aussieht, dass der Tag ganz mies läuft, lege ich Frolic am Safety Rig aus.


----------



## DenizJP (26. Oktober 2021)

Danke schon mal ^^

Neue Frage, neues Glück.


Sind diese steckbaren Kescherstäbe stabiler wie Teleskopstäbe?

beide wären mit Gewinde um Kescherkopf festzuschrauben.


hatte heute nen steckbaren Kescherstab in der Hand, wirkte zwar stabil aber so richtig habe ich dem Teil net getraut. Ging um einen 3,30m Stab von Browning


----------



## trawar (26. Oktober 2021)

Mittlerweile hasse ich diese Drecksteleskopstiprutenkescherstäbe, habe eins von Freestyle und bin immoment auf der suche nach einem Kescher wie die der Zanderkantjungs.
Schön stabiler Stab, Grobes Gumminetz wie eine Schöpfkelle.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Sind diese steckbaren Kescherstäbe stabiler wie Teleskopstäbe?



Das kommt rein aufs Material an.


----------



## DenizJP (26. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das kommt rein aufs Material an.


100% Carbon

will damit eher mittelgroße Fische maximal keschern und diese dann an ner Spundwand 2-3m landen können.

Also Hecht/Zander bis max 60 oder Barsche eben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> 100% Carbon



Spricht für Leichtigkeit und Steifheit wenn dickwandig genug.
Am besten ist es trotzdem den vor dem Kauf selbst zu begrabbeln. Man kann auch aus Carbon Weichteile bauen aber Glasfaserstäbe sind im Vergleich immer weich und schwer.


----------



## DenizJP (26. Oktober 2021)

wäre der hier

https://www.angelplatz.de/browning-3-3m-black-magic-t-a-power-kescherstab--zz1393


----------



## jkc (26. Oktober 2021)

Steckbarer Kescherstab an der Spundwand kann auch schief gehen, wenn der Fisch senkrecht geliftet werden muss. So schwerer die Fische um so weniger zu empfehlen.
Teleskopstäbe sind zumindest zugfest und haben das Problem nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## DenizJP (26. Oktober 2021)

hmm verstehe...

fragen wir so rum. gibt es gescheite mehrteilige Kescher dann als Alternative? Also kein Tele und kein Steck-Kescher.

sondern wie die normalen aber 300cm + ?

hab hier nen DAM Bärenstark da löst sich der Verschraubschluss zwischen den beiden Stangen sehr schnell.....


gefühlt nur Müll zu kaufen..



jkc  aber für Barsche und alles bis max 50cm würde der Stab reichen oder?


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Oktober 2021)

Ich persönlich wollte keinen Kescherstab aus Carbon haben - ich werfe meine Kescher rücksichtslos auf den Boden, ditsche damit im Gebüsch gegen Bäume usw.

Da wäre so ein Teil wahrscheinlich in kürzester Zeit im Eimer.

Fürs "Beton-Angeln" kann ich mir das gar nicht vorstellen - das ist vom Härtegrad her ja noch garstiger als ne Waldschlacht.

Ich persönlich könnte keinen Kescher brauchen, den ich auch nur ansatzweise rücksichtsvoll behandeln muss. Es reicht schon, gut auf Hochmodul-Spinnruten aufzupassen. Insofern verwende ich nur Metall-Kescher.

Habe zumeist den Hammerkopf 80x80x80 in 3 m im Einsatz - wenn ich den ordentlich festschraube, löst sich da gar nix.


----------



## DenizJP (26. Oktober 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Habe zumeist den Hammerkopf 80x80x80 in 3 m im Einsatz


welche Marke? DAM?


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Oktober 2021)

Genau. Hat schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel und macht nach wie vor keine Probleme. Hat einen silbrigen, dreiteiligen Alu-Stab.

Wie es sich mit den aktuellen Modellen verhält, kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen.


----------



## DenizJP (26. Oktober 2021)

ok....

hab mir einen schwarzen DAM Hammerkopf Kescher dieses Jahr gekauft. FAZIT: toller Kescherkopf, aber die Arretierung der beiden Stangen löst sich und wenn man etwas wackelt damit ist sie offen - heißt der Kescherstab fährt dann nach belieben rein und raus....


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Oktober 2021)

Hmm, dann scheint das nun wohl nicht mehr so gut zu sein?

Bei mir halten beide Verschraubungen wie gesagt bombenfest. Da muss ich eher schauen, dass ich das nicht zu stark anknalle, damit das spätere Lösen stressfrei vonstatten geht.

Sand, Schlamm, Dauerregen, Drauftreten, Hinwerfen, derber Baumkontakt, Kescher-als-Baumhänger-Runterrupflöser etc. konnten dem Stock bislang nichts anhaben.

Meiner Meinung nach muss ein Kescher all dies überstehen können - sonst kann ich ihn nicht brauchen.


----------



## jkc (26. Oktober 2021)

Jou, mit den Verschraubungen habe ich auch keine Probleme beim Bärenstarken, eher mit den Armen die verbiegen und vor allem mit der Netzqualität. Aktuell gibt's tatsächlich nichts auf dem Markt was mich 100%ig zufrieden stellen würde.
Bleibt alles nur eine Krücke. :/


----------



## jkc (26. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> jkc  aber für Barsche und alles bis max 50cm würde der Stab reichen oder?


Das weiß ich nicht, das musst Du ausprobieren.  

Naja, mal ernsthaft, ich denke schon, bei solchen Fischen kann man ja auch noch etwas leicht "hebeln", damit die Steckverbindungen auf Spannung stehen, aber Frage ist halt was Du machst wenn mal doch nen dicker hängen sollte. Gerade dann braucht man ja einen tauglichen Kescher.

Grüße


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Oktober 2021)

Richtig. Einen möglichst großen Kescher braucht man in niedrigeren WG-Klassen zumeist weniger für den Zielfisch als für Brocken-Beifänge (Fetthecht, 120er-Waller etc.).

Da kann man je nach Gerät ohnehin nicht viel entgegensetzen und muss den Fisch bei nächster Gelegenheit an Land holen können - wer da großartig stochern und einfädeln muss, hat potenziell schon verloren.

Handlandung ist auch nicht überall (gefahrlos) möglich - die Voraussetzung dafür (= endloses Ausdrillen an Leichtgerät) auch nicht.

Insofern sollte in so einem Fall so schnell wie möglich "abgeschöpft" werden. Und das geht nicht mit Spielzeug.


----------



## DenizJP (26. Oktober 2021)

da habt ihr Recht..

ich denke ich werde mir erstmal nen soliden Spundwandkescher holen. Gehe auch öfters zu zweit an Spundwände da müsste das dann besser gehen


----------



## ollidi (29. Oktober 2021)

Ich muss mal das Schwarmwissen oder die Schwarmerfahrung anzapfen, da ich nicht so der Karpfen- oder Friedfischangler bin.

Im Moment steht doch überall der Mais in voller Reife auf den Feldern. Zumindest bei mir in der Ecke. Essen kann man den ja nicht, weil er meistens für Biogasanlagen benutzt wird.
Hat den aber schon mal jemand zum Angeln benutzt? Ich denke mir mal, jetzt kann man sich ja einen guten Vorrat anlegen und trocknen. Natürlich kein ganzes Feld abernten, aber so 20-30 Kolben bringen ja schon mal was. Natürlich mit Zustimmung des Besitzers. 
Bei uns wäre das kein Problem, da ich alle Landwirte aus dem Ort kenne.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Oktober 2021)

Wenn du dir die Arbeit machen willst.
Getrockneter Mais kostet als Sackware auch nur n Appel und n Ei.


----------



## ollidi (29. Oktober 2021)

Weiß ich.   
Das ist aber nicht dasselbe. So gesammelter Mais hat ja was selbstgemachtes, so wie selbstgemachter Teig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Oktober 2021)

Dann leg los. Man kann den auch selbst trocknen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Oktober 2021)

Wenn du dir die Arbeit machen willst, so in großer Menge zum Anfüttern, erst die Körner rausholen, dann gären lassen, je schlimmer der Geruch desto besser, dann ans Wasser und den Mais mit der Kelle und ABC-Maske ins Wasser befördern.Aber da sind 20 Kolben nicht viel. Bei so einem Karpfenmeeting können schon mal mehrere Kilogramm Maiskörner verfüttert werden. 
Jetzt meine Variante:
Nur um ihn an den Haken zu befestigen öffne ich lieber eine Dose, suche mir nach Hakengröße ein passendes Maiskorn aus und befestige es am Haken. Zwischendurch einfach ein paar Körner mit der Schleuder um die Pose schießen. Danach Dose mit Wasser füllen und für den nächsten Angeltag zur Seite stellen. Gefrierdose mit dicht schließendem Deckel ist natürlich eine bessere Lösung.


----------



## ollidi (29. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> erst die Körner rausholen


Kann man nicht für Kapitale einen ganzen Kolben anködern?   Dann braucht man die nicht rauszuprökeln.
Futterorgien würden ja auch nicht in Frage kommen. Nur mal so ein paar Körner zum Stippen.


----------



## vonda1909 (29. Oktober 2021)

Habe ich mal am Fopu.gemacht hat so Fisch gebracht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Oktober 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Nur mal so ein paar Körner zum Stippen.



Dann kannst du getrockneten Mais vergessen. Der ist so steinhart, da kriegt du keinen Haken rein.


----------



## vonda1909 (30. Oktober 2021)

Dafür gibt es dann  den Dosenmais.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Oktober 2021)

Genau


----------



## DenizJP (2. November 2021)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde.

was empfiehlt sich beim Barschangeln am ehesten wenn auch Hechte da sind?

Gefischt wird zwar mit 2-3" GuFis aber das spielt für manch einen Hecht ja keine Rolle. Tatort ist der Rhein auf der rheinhessischen Seite. Also recht klares Wasser.



Hardmono? 1mm Fluo? dünnes Titan? Was verschreckt die Barsche am wenigsten am Rhein nach eurer Erfahrung?


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> dünnes Titan?



Genau so.


----------



## DenizJP (2. November 2021)

wie schaut da die Montage am besten aus?

1m langes FC und dann ne dünne Titan-Spitze? so 30cm?


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2021)

Ich lasse dann das FC weg und knote das Titanvorfach direkt an die geflochtene Hauptschnur.
Ich kenne aber auch jemanden der noch einen Meter FC dazwischen benutzt.
Geht beides.


----------



## NaabMäx (2. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich lasse dann das FC weg *und kote das Titanvorfach direkt an *die geflocheten Hauptschnur.
> Ich kenne aber auch jemanden der noch einen Meter FC dazwischen benutzt.
> Geht beides.


Hält das den damit? ....ich will es gar nicht wisse.


----------



## thanatos (2. November 2021)

warum aus alles eine Wissenschaft machen ?
knotbares Stahlvorfach Tragkraft 4,Kg einfach in die Hauptschnur einschlaufen und fertig


----------



## Slappy (3. November 2021)

Ich suche nach einem Messer für einen Kumpel der auf Messer und alle möglichen Waffen steht. Er bekommt auch den Onlinekurs zum Angelschein geschenkt. 
Es sollte entweder Richtung gutes Fischmesser oder auch Fleischermesser gehen. Preisrahmen <50€


----------



## jkc (3. November 2021)

Dick Ergogrip haben ein gutes Preis-Leistung-Verhältnis, für 50€ bekommste da aber so 2 bis 4 Stück.

Grüße JK


----------



## Slappy (3. November 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Dick Ergogrip haben ein gutes Preis-Leistung-Verhältnis, für 50€ bekommste da aber so 2 bis 4 Stück.
> 
> Grüße JK


Sehr gut, vielen Dank dafür. 
Da ich selber keine Ahnung habe. Welche der 100 Formen macht denn so am meisten Sinn


----------



## jkc (3. November 2021)

Mein Freundeskreis und ich nutzen zum filitieren die Fischfiliermesser, semi-flexibel in 21cm, damit kann man auch kleinere Fische filitieren, umgekehrt, mit nem kurzen Messer einen zu großen Fisch filitieren macht es komplizierter. Zum ausnehmen / aufschneiden der Bauchhöhle würde ich son schlankes Ausbeinmesser in 15cm vorziehen, habe ich aber aktuell nicht da / Bzw, nutze halt das was meine Küche so in die Richtung hergibt.
In Sachen Fleischermesser - da habe ich keinen Plan.

Grüße JK
​


----------



## Floma (3. November 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ich muss mal das Schwarmwissen oder die Schwarmerfahrung anzapfen, da ich nicht so der Karpfen- oder Friedfischangler bin.
> 
> Im Moment steht doch überall der Mais in voller Reife auf den Feldern. Zumindest bei mir in der Ecke. Essen kann man den ja nicht, weil er meistens für Biogasanlagen benutzt wird.
> Hat den aber schon mal jemand zum Angeln benutzt? Ich denke mir mal, jetzt kann man sich ja einen guten Vorrat anlegen und trocknen. Natürlich kein ganzes Feld abernten, aber so 20-30 Kolben bringen ja schon mal was. Natürlich mit Zustimmung des Besitzers.
> Bei uns wäre das kein Problem, da ich alle Landwirte aus dem Ort kenne.


Japp, geht wirklich gut. Ich leg den Biogas-Mais einfach zum Angelzeug und lass ihn am Kolben trocknen. Davon durchgebohrt 2-3 am Haar ist ein wunderbarer Köder.
Zum Füttern nehm ich ihn nicht, deshalb reichen mir eigentlich 2 Kolben fürs Restjahr. Die findet man nach der Ernte schnell am Boden.


----------



## Slappy (3. November 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Mein Freundeskreis und ich nutzen zum filitieren die Fischfiliermesser, semi-flexibel in 21cm, damit kann man auch kleinere Fische filitieren, umgekehrt, mit nem kurzen Messer einen zu großen Fisch filitieren macht es komplizierter. Zum ausnehmen / aufschneiden der Bauchhöhle würde ich son schlankes Ausbeinmesser in 15cm vorziehen, habe ich aber aktuell nicht da / Bzw, nutze halt das was meine Küche so in die Richtung hergibt.
> In Sachen Fleischermesser - da habe ich keinen Plan.
> 
> Grüße JK
> ​


Danke


----------



## vonda1909 (4. November 2021)

Wenn es was feines  seinen  soll Opinel!
Filitieren mache ich nicht beim angeln .Daher kaufe ihm lieber  ein stabiles Messer zum abstechen früher  nannte man es Fahrtenmesser.


----------



## jkc (4. November 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Danke


Die Fragestellung hat mich gestern übrigens auch 50€ gekostet. 
2 Ausbeinmesser, ein Küchenmesser und die passenden Klingenschutze und oh, knapp unter der Portofreigrenze, so dass ich die Portokosten noch gegen ein Steakmesser eintauschen kann - und Zack - waren se weg.
Vonda hat schon Recht, für unterwegs sind die Ergogrip eher nicht, was man alleine daran erkennt, dass sie ohne jeglichen Klingenschutz kommen, Frage ist halt für welchen Zweck was gesucht wird....

Grüße JK


----------



## Blueser (4. November 2021)

Mein Lieblings-Angelmesser für unterwegs ist ein Ron Thompson Ontario. Gab es bei meinem Angelshop vor Ort für 5€, da ist ein Liegenlassen nicht ganz so dramatisch
In der Küche sind meine Messer natürlich hochwertiger, 50€ sind da schnell erreichbar. Deshalb finde ich ein Set unterschiedlicher Messer schon passend als Geschenk. Muss ja nicht alles von einem Hersteller sein.


----------



## Slappy (4. November 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Die Fragestellung hat mich gestern übrigens auch 50€ gekostet.
> 2 Ausbeinmesser, ein Küchenmesser und die passenden Klingenschutze und oh, knapp unter der Portofreigrenze, so dass ich die Portokosten noch gegen ein Steakmesser eintauschen kann - und Zack - waren se weg.
> Vonda hat schon Recht, für unterwegs sind die Ergogrip eher nicht, was man alleine daran erkennt, dass sie ohne jeglichen Klingenschutz kommen, Frage ist halt für welchen Zweck was gesucht wird....
> 
> Grüße JK


Tut mir leid


----------



## vonda1909 (4. November 2021)

Für 20 Euro  ein schönes  Geschenk


----------



## vonda1909 (4. November 2021)




----------



## vonda1909 (4. November 2021)

Und das  an Wasser


----------



## DenizJP (8. November 2021)

Nochmal ne Frage zum Titan bei Barschen 

hab nun dieses kinky2Knot oder wie das heißt in 5kg Tragkraft geholt.



Wie knotet ihr das? Oder am besten mit Klemmhülsen?
Mit den Fingern festziehen bzw. knoten macht man lieber nicht hab ich leider feststellen müssen....


----------



## jkc (8. November 2021)

Hi, ich nutze für 1x1 Titan den hier weiter unten gezeigten Knoten:








						Piketime Premium 1x1 Titanium 26 lbs Meterware
					

Eine spezielle Legierung und Beschichtung vereint alle wichtigen Eigenschaften im Piketime Premium Titanium!




					www.jerkbait.com
				



Bei dem dünnen Material machen evtl. mehr Windungen Sinn. Ich persönlich knote mit Zange(n), verwende aber deutlich stärkeres Material.
Wenn Du quetscht, unbedingt darauf achten, dass die Stränge parallel durch die Hülse gehen und sich nicht in der Hülse überkreuzen.

Grüße JK


----------



## DenizJP (8. November 2021)

Ok - denn ich hatte beim zusammenziehen und 0,28mm Dicke ratzfatz Schnittwunden xD


----------



## Blueser (8. November 2021)

Das ist die Schule des Lebens...


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Nochmal ne Frage zum Titan bei Barschen
> 
> hab nun dieses kinky2Knot oder wie das heißt in 5kg Tragkraft geholt.
> 
> ...



Ich benutze den Albright Knoten als Verbindung zur Haputschnur und den von JKC verlinkten für den Snasp.
Zange zum Festziehen aber an die Tragkraft denken dabei.


----------



## DenizJP (8. November 2021)

also der Clinch-KNoten wirkt echt nicht safe bei mir aber es steht auch auf der Packung dass der so aussehen kann als ob er nicht fest gezogen wäre...


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2021)

Ja so eng wie bei Schnur liegt der Knoten nicht zusammen aber hält trotzdem.


----------



## Ahrtaler (8. November 2021)

Moin,
Kann man mit Wagglermontagen ( 6+2Gr. ) auch vernünftig Schleppen?


----------



## jkc (8. November 2021)

Hi, nein, wenn Du Zug auf die Schnur bringst taucht der Waggler ab, zumindest wenn er gut ausgebleit ist, sollte der Zug nicht ausreichen um ihn unter Wasser zu ziehen taumelt er hin und her; zudem kenne ich Waggler in erster Linie als auf der Schnur laufend montiert, was zum schleppen auch weniger geeignet ist, da man unter Umständen den Köder zur Pose zieht.
Zum schleppen besser längliche Feststellposen verwenden, z.B. Pfauenfeder-Posen.

Grüße JK


----------



## thanatos (9. November 2021)

@ DenizJP
wenn du bindest das
Stück etwas einfetten und besser mit einer Zange festziehen , mit passenden Klemmhülsen geht es aber auch .
Wenn es geht das Vorfachende zurückschieben so das es in Richtung Schlaufe zeigt , erhöht die 
Sicherheit nochmals - liegt dann dreifach in der Hülse .


----------



## jkc (9. November 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> ... liegt dann dreifach in der Hülse .


Moin, alle mir bekannten Tests kamen zu dem Ergebnis, dass zweifach durch die Hülse besser hält als dreifach.

Grüße JK


----------



## thanatos (9. November 2021)

dann teste es doch mal selbst !


----------



## Ahrtaler (10. November 2021)

Moin,
Ich war am Forellensee und habe mich gefragt, wo ich die passiven Ruten zwischenzeitlich lagern kann. Mich stört es fürchterlich wenn die Ruten im Dreck liegen. Ich suche so eine Ablage/ Ständer wie auf dem Bild. Ggf. auch Alternativen die aber nicht zu sperrig sind. Ich weiß nicht wie die Dinger heißen oder wo nach ich suchen soll. Kann mir mal jemand unter die Arme greifen? Danke


----------



## Blueser (10. November 2021)

Warum nicht so etwas: Klick!, erfüllt den gleichen Zweck und kann auch anderweitig genutzt werden.


----------



## Gert-Show (10. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Warum nicht so etwas: Klick!, erfüllt den gleichen Zweck und kann auch anderweitig genutzt werden.


Ich frage mich, warum in der Produktbezeichnung "Unisex" und "Adult" drinsteht.


----------



## Ahrtaler (10. November 2021)

Werde mir das mal merken. Aber besser fände ich das die primären Ruten in die Höhe stehen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. November 2021)

Ahrtaler schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie die Dinger heißen oder wo nach ich suchen soll


Magic Trout Pro Carrier heißen die Dinger


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (10. November 2021)

Ahrtaler schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich war am Forellensee und habe mich gefragt, wo ich die passiven Ruten zwischenzeitlich lagern kann. Mich stört es fürchterlich wenn die Ruten im Dreck liegen. Ich suche so eine Ablage/ Ständer wie auf dem Bild. Ggf. auch Alternativen die aber nicht zu sperrig sind. Ich weiß nicht wie die Dinger heißen oder wo nach ich suchen soll. Kann mir mal jemand unter die Arme greifen? Danke
> Anhang anzeigen 389560


Gesucht nach "Magic Trout Rutenhalter": https://www.amazon.de/Magic-Trout-C...4,B07FL5R759,B091YXR6PB,B06X9DBK2R,B07MSKYFB9


----------



## Ahrtaler (10. November 2021)

Vielen Dank


----------



## rippi (10. November 2021)

Freunde, 

was ist die beste Sitzkiepe?


----------



## Slappy (10. November 2021)

Ahrtaler schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich war am Forellensee und habe mich gefragt, wo ich die passiven Ruten zwischenzeitlich lagern kann. Mich stört es fürchterlich wenn die Ruten im Dreck liegen. Ich suche so eine Ablage/ Ständer wie auf dem Bild. Ggf. auch Alternativen die aber nicht zu sperrig sind. Ich weiß nicht wie die Dinger heißen oder wo nach ich suchen soll. Kann mir mal jemand unter die Arme greifen? Danke
> Anhang anzeigen 389560


Wenn man öfter am Forellensee ist, finde ich die Meiho 7070 ganz interessant. Gibt sehr viele Extras dafür. Unter anderem auch Rutenhalter


----------



## Tricast (10. November 2021)

rippi : Es kommt darauf an was Du willst und was Du bereit bist zu investieren. Angelst Du viel an schwierigen Ufern dann nehmen viele eine Plattform auf die eine Kiepe gestellt wird mit den Anbauteilen. Vier Beine lassen sich besser und schneller ausrichten als 6 Beine einer Kiepe mit Fußpodest.
Wir haben eine RIVE, ich habe eine einfachere und Susanne eine D36 mit allen Anbauteilen. Was uns an den RIVE Kiepen gefällt ist die Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit, das Modulare System und wesentliche Teile gibt es schon sehr lange. 




__





						RIVE - Premium fishing tackle
					

High-end fishing tackle for competitors and enthusiasts. Fishing seatboxes, long poles and feeder rods. Discover the best fishing tackle for coarse and feeder fishing.



					www.rive-fishing.com
				







__





						Shop - Angelparadies Risse
					






					angelparadies-risse.de
				




Gruß Heinz


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. November 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Freunde,
> 
> was ist die beste Sitzkiepe?


Die, die deinem Arsch am Besten schmeichelt


----------



## jkc (11. November 2021)

Moin, hat jemand Erfahrung in der Herrstellung von Shallow Screws? Ich benötige welche für große Gummiköder von 25 bis 30cm und so ca. 20 bis 50 Stk. Die handelsüblichen die ich kenne sind mir da noch etwas zu klein und ich möchte jetzt auch keine 20 - 50€ dafür ausgeben. 

Alternativ suche ich qualitativ taugliche Schraubjigs für Gummis bis 30cm in Gewichten von 50 bis am besten 250, 300g (bis 100g wäre aber schonmal ein Anfang ) zu einem realistischen Preis.  Für sowas wird ja gerne 5 bis 15€ pro Stück aufgerufen, was ja mal komplett realitätsfremd ist.
Die bisher besten was Preis - Leistung angeht waren aus dem MAD Cat Programm, bis ich meine 120g für etwa 3,5€, aber davon sind im besten Fall noch Restbestände aufzugreifen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Ahrtaler (11. November 2021)

Moin,
Mal eine Frage zur Bespulung einer Rolle, die ich selber befüllen möchte. Wieviele Millimeter soll ich von der Kante wegbleiben ( also vom Außendurchmesser der Spule ) und wäre optimal? Danke schön,


----------



## Taxidermist (11. November 2021)

Das ist abhängig vom Fabrikat, Modell der Rolle.
Es wäre einfacher zu wissen, um welche Rolle es sich handelt?
Ich habe Rollen die man exakt bis auf Höhe der Abwurfkante bespulen kann, Quantum Cabo z.B.,
andere etwa Shimano, bis auf Mitte der abgeschrägten Abwurfkannte.
Machste das mitm Eisenross von Penn (Spinfisher) gibtsTüddel, da ist der untere Rand der Abwurfkante Limit.
Mein Tipp, etwas übervoll Spulen, Angeln gehen, was zu viel ist merkst du dann, nur noch abschneiden bis es passt.

Jürgen


----------



## Ahrtaler (11. November 2021)

Danke  Ich meinte das grundsätzlich weil ich mehrere Spulen habe. Dann werde ich lieber mal was weniger aufspulen.


----------



## yukonjack (11. November 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist abhängig vom Fabrikat, Modell der Rolle.
> Es wäre einfacher zu wissen, um welche Rolle es sich handelt?
> Ich habe Rollen die man exakt bis auf Höhe der Abwurfkante bespulen kann, Quantum Cabo z.B.,
> andere etwa Shimano, bis auf Mitte der abgeschrägten Abwurfkannte.
> ...


3 x abgeschnitten und immer noch zu kurz.
Hast schon Recht.


----------



## thanatos (11. November 2021)

Ahrtaler schrieb:


> Danke  Ich meinte das grundsätzlich weil ich mehrere Spulen habe. Dann werde ich lieber mal was weniger aufspulen.


nee det würde ich nicht machen - mach es wie es dir Jürgen empfohlen hat lieber etwas zu vieles 
abschneiden als zu kurzes anflicken !


----------



## Blueser (11. November 2021)

Kommt auch etwas auf die Schnur drauf an. Bei einer 35er Shimano Technium würde ich lieber etwas weniger aufspulen ...


----------



## DenizJP (13. November 2021)

Gehe morgen mal wieder an den Rhein in Hessen.

Einmal die Barschrute mit Geflecht + 1,5m Fluo + kurze Titanspitze.

und nehme noch ne 2. Rute mit mit direkt Geflecht an ca 40cm 7x7 Stahlvorfach.



nun die Frage. da der Rhein recht klar ist...*sollte ich hier FC vor das Stahl schalten*? Oder juckt das die Hechte als Zielfisch nicht?
das klappt bei uns an der Nidda meist gut...aaaber die ist auch ne braune Brühe meistens..


----------



## Bilch (14. November 2021)

Bei meinen Wanderschuhen, die ich auch zum Angeln benutze, ist der linke Schuh seitlich gerissen. Habe vor das Loch zuzunähen, zuerst möchte ich aber den gelösten Gummi wieder zukleben. Kann mir jemand vlt. einen guten flexiblen Kleber für Gummi und Leder empfehlen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. November 2021)

*Stormsure*


----------



## Bilch (14. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Stormsure*


Danke


----------



## Carphunter87 (17. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte über den Winter mein Posensortiment mal wieder auffüllen. Welche Waggler, Feststellposen und Laufposen benutzt ihr? 

Grüße


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2021)

Alle. Je nach Einsatzzweck.


----------



## Raven87 (17. November 2021)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte über den Winter mein Posensortiment mal wieder auffüllen. Welche Waggler, Feststellposen und Laufposen benutzt ihr?
> 
> Grüße


Zum Stippen nehme ich meistens vorgebleite Clear Waggler von Drennan oder ähnlich. In 2g, 3g und ich glaube 4g

Dann auf jeden Fall ein paar Knicklichtposen in 3g, 5g und 10g evtl. auch mehr. Da nutze ich aktuell diese von Sänger: https://www.angelplatz.de/saenger-knicklichtpose-seitenlauf-10g--pr0108    und bin ganz zufrieden.

Pellet-Waggler habe ich mir in diesem Jahr mal zugelegt, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen die aus zu probieren. Also jene, die mit Pellets befüllt werden können und eine Futterspur legen (Matrix Pellet Waggler).

Dann auf jeden Fall noch einen Waggler mit dem man weiter raus kommt, der also schwerer als 3g ist.


----------



## rippi (17. November 2021)

Ich nutze auch alle, verwende aber viel zu selten den Begriff Proppen, Flott, Floß oder Schwimmer, denke doch bitte darüber nach, ob du es dir nicht angewöhnen willst. Konsequent nicht kaufen würde ich Posen von Drennan, da die, die ich in letzter Zeit (seit ca. 2017/8) kaufte, eine miserable Qualität aufwiesen.


----------



## Niklas32 (17. November 2021)

Moin,
an meiner aktuellen Spinnrute ist keine Hakenöse verbaut. Dieser Umstand geht mir zunehmend auf den Senkel. 
Mit etwas googeln habe ich nun herausgefunden, dass es für solche Fälle Plastik Nachrüsteösen gibt. Hat jemand sowas schon einmal verwendet? Funktioniert das in einem sinnvollem Rahmen?

Grüße Niklas


----------



## hanzz (17. November 2021)

Mir gehen diese nachrüstbaren Dinger auf den Sack. Hab dabei ein schlechtes Gefühl beim Werfen, weil ich befürchte, dass sich die Schnur darin verfängt.
Ich hänge den Köder/Snap in den Steg des ersten Rutenrings, wenn ich Strecke beim Spinnfischen mache.
Bevor ich die Rute wieder in den Kofferraum und später in die Wandhalterung stelle/lege kommt der Köder eh ab und kann den Blank nicht beschädigen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. November 2021)

ein winziges Stück 70er Mono als kleine Schlaufe mit Garn sauber auf den Blank gewickelt ist meine Methode.
Da hat sich noch nie was verfangen


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. November 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mir gehen diese nachrüstbaren Dinger auf den Sack. Hab dabei ein schlechtes Gefühl beim Werfen, weil ich befürchte, dass sich die Schnur darin verfängt.
> Ich hänge den Köder/Snap in den Steg des ersten Rutenrings, wenn ich Strecke beim Spinnfischen mache.
> Bevor ich die Rute wieder in den Kofferraum und später in die Wandhalterung stelle/lege kommt der Köder eh ab und kann den Blank nicht beschädigen.



Mache ich genauso. Ich entferne Hakenösen auch von Ruten, sofern vorhanden und mir auf den Geist gehend. Das ist ein Feature, das ich noch nie gebraucht und schon immer gehasst habe.

Zumal die Dinger zumeist so nah an der Rolle sind, dass man Gefahr läuft, beim Tragen aus Versehen in Wobbler-Drillinge etc. reinzufassen. Insofern: Für mich nur hinderlicher Firlefanz-Frust statt Lust.


----------



## vonda1909 (17. November 2021)

S



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Moin,
> an meiner aktuellen Spinnrute ist keine Hakenöse verbaut. Dieser Umstand geht mir zunehmend auf den Senkel.
> Mit etwas googeln habe ich nun herausgefunden, dass es für solche Fälle Plastik Nachrüsteösen gibt. Hat jemand sowas schon einmal verwendet? Funktioniert das in einem sinnvollem Rahmen?
> 
> Grüße Niklas


Schau dich bei Wish oder Ali Expess um da bekommst  du  schöne die du auch Miite Rute anbringen  kannst  und erst garnicht in die Versuchung kommst in den Köder zu greifen


----------



## thanatos (17. November 2021)

ja habe ich schon probiert ,funktionieren ganz gut - werden mit einem Gummi am Blank gehalten -
der leider nicht sehr lange hält - nun habe ich sie deshalb vergessen  - 20 Stk für ein € .


----------



## Niklas32 (17. November 2021)

ok, danke für die Antworten


----------



## vonda1909 (17. November 2021)

Kleiner Tipp  besorge dir Gummis von Zahnspangen die sind extrem haltbar


----------



## Ahrtaler (17. November 2021)

Moin,
Thema Fluorocarbon an Wirbel mit Clinchknoten; bekommt das FC die gleiche Windungszahl wie Monoschnüre? Oder mehr/ weniger? Ich bin etwas unsicher, weil sie ja steifer wie Monoschnur ist..


----------



## hanzz (17. November 2021)

Ahrtaler schrieb:


> Moin,
> Thema Fluorocarbon an Wirbel mit Clinchknoten; bekommt das FC die gleiche Windungszahl wie Monoschnüre? Oder mehr/ weniger? Ich bin etwas unsicher, weil sie ja steifer wie Monoschnur ist..


Ich mach max 5 beim Spinnfischen eher 4.
Reicht vollkommen aus zumindest bis 0,40er


----------



## fuu_xD (17. November 2021)

Nabend!
Kurze frage bezüglich Einsatzfeld von Rute 
Ich habe eine Aal Rute vor einiger Zeit geschenkt bekommen, folgende:
Balzer Magna Gorilla MX-3 Aal 2,85m 35-70g​
Kann ich diese "gut" fürs Karpfenangeln nutzen oder soll ich mir eher eine extra Karpfenrute anschaffen?

Danke!


----------



## jkc (17. November 2021)

Hi, ohne die Rute zu kennen: Mindestens für erste Versuche wird es reichen. Großzügigen Abstand zu Hindernissen halten und dann passt das schon fürs erste.

Grüße JK


----------



## fuu_xD (17. November 2021)

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Blueser (17. November 2021)

Mit Pose am See sicherlich ausreichend. Schwere Grundbleie zur Selbsthakmethode setzen da wohl die Grenzen.


----------



## Mikesch (17. November 2021)

Einem Fisch ist es egal welche Rute am Köder hängt.


----------



## Orothred (18. November 2021)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Einem Fisch ist es egal welche Rute am Köder hängt.



Einzig korrekte Antwort


----------



## DenizJP (20. November 2021)

nachdem ich heute wieder ein Zander KöFi-Video mit Kreishaken gesehen habe, will ich mich mal wieder mit den Modellen probieren..

An die die schonmal oder auch mit Kreishaken und KöFi angeln - den Fisch lass ich da erst gar nicht groß abziehen im Gegensatz zum konventionellen KöFi-Angeln richtig?


----------



## Kizzo40 (20. November 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> nachdem ich heute wieder ein Zander KöFi-Video mit Kreishaken gesehen habe, will ich mich mal wieder mit den Modellen probieren..
> 
> An die die schonmal oder auch mit Kreishaken und KöFi angeln - den Fisch lass ich da erst gar nicht groß abziehen im Gegensatz zum konventionellen KöFi-Angeln richtig?


Ich glaube du darfst keinen richtigen Anschlag setzten, richtig packen muss er den Köder schon.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2021)

Kizzo40 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du darfst keinen richtigen Anschlag setzten, richtig packen muss er den Köder schon.



Genau.
Der Kreishaken soll im Maulwinkel fassen. Deshalb wird die Schnur nur straff gekurbelt und nicht angeschlagen.


----------



## DenizJP (20. November 2021)

Heißt ich lass den Fisch aber auch in diesem Fall 10-30 Sekunden abziehen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2021)

Ja. Der KöFi(samt Haken) muss ja erstmal ins Maul.
Kreishaken funktionieren aber nur wenn der innere Hakenbogen(als Gleibahn) möglichst frei liegt.
Also nicht den Köder im Fisch verstecken.


----------



## rippi (20. November 2021)

Letztendlich bringt das Angeln mit Circle Hooks und Köfi keine Vorteile. Ein Circle Hook kann genauso wie ein normaler Haken geschluckt werden (ist dann schlechter zu entfernen wie ein Aberdeen oder Kahle) und bis man raus wann der Anschlag am sinnvollsten ist, dauert es lange, nimm einfach große Aberdeen-Haken und schlag schnell an.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2021)

Hier sind so ein paar Anköderungsmöglichkeiten zu sehen.
Der Haken muss größtenteils frei leigen, sonst funktionert er nicht:




__





						Google-Ergebnis für https://i.ytimg.com/vi/inxt6LcJSl0/maxresdefault.jpg
					





					www.google.com
				




KöFi oder KöFi-Stücke werden auch gern am Haar angeködert.
So zB


			https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSN68R2Kjb5c07rXgZxciEo_45S9FI4Vm5Eig&usqp=CAU


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. November 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> nachdem ich heute wieder ein Zander KöFi-Video mit Kreishaken gesehen habe, will ich mich mal wieder mit den Modellen probieren..
> 
> An die die schonmal oder auch mit Kreishaken und KöFi angeln - den Fisch lass ich da erst gar nicht groß abziehen im Gegensatz zum konventionellen KöFi-Angeln richtig?


Kannst ja hier noch mal gucken.....................


----------



## DenizJP (20. November 2021)

genau dadurch auch wieder drauf gekommen ^^


----------



## yukonjack (22. November 2021)

Mein PC will unbedingt von win 10   auf  win 11 updaten . Soll ich oder soll ich nicht?


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. November 2021)

Ich würde nicht.
Never change a running system!


----------



## rippi (22. November 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Mein PC will unbedingt von win 10   auf  win 11 updaten . Soll ich oder soll ich nicht?


Nein: 
	

			Debian -- Thank you for downloading Debian!


----------



## yukonjack (22. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht.
> Never change a running system!


So sehe ich das auch.(juckt aber trotzdem in den Fingern)


----------



## Niklas32 (24. November 2021)

Mal eine Frage zum Winterhechtangeln mit Köfis. Kann man die Köderfische nach erfolglosem Einsatz wieder Einfrieren? Beeinträchtigt das die Fängigkeit des Köders?
Vielleicht noch etwas zum Hintergrund. Der verfügbare Platz im Eisfach ist doch etwas limitiert, sodass ich keinesfalls zu viele Fische für den Winter einfrieren möchte. Zudem gestaltet sich das Fangen der Köderfische langsam auch etwas schwieriger und ich habe mal wieder zu spät angefangen


----------



## Gert-Show (24. November 2021)

Den Geruch der Fische nicht, aber die Konsistenz sehr...das wird ziemlich matschig und du wirst Baitband brauchen.


----------



## jkc (24. November 2021)

Hi, kann man machen, so länger der Köder im Wasser war, um so geringer ist sicherlich seine Lockwirkung. Im kalten Wasser sehe ich da aber nicht so die riesen Probleme. Ich habe schon mehrmals Hechte auf Köderfische gefangen, die bereits die zweite Session im Wasser waren, insgesamt mindestens 12h oder mehr... In Schottland waren es dabei 12 bis 15°c Wassertemperatur, hier meist 6°c und weniger.

Grüße JK


----------



## Niklas32 (24. November 2021)

Ok Top, das wollte ich hören 
Dann kann ich aussortieren, sobald sie nicht mehr vernünftig am Haken halten.
Danke


----------



## Slappy (24. November 2021)

Wer hat die günstigsten Meihoboxen bzw. gute Alternative Tackleboxen? 

Gesucht werden Boxen in den Klassen bis 5cm Gummiköder, bis 12cm Gummiköder sowie Hardbaitboxen wo auch mal breite Tauchschaufeln oder Hochrückige Hardbaits rein passen und ganz cool waren Boxen für Jighaken.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. November 2021)

Boxen hat jeder Hersteller im Programm und gitb es inzwischen in allen erdenklichen Größen und Formen.
Unüberschaubar und nur mit viel Fleiß durchzuackern!
Da musst du dich glaub ich durch die Kataloge und Webseiten wühlen und etwas für dich Passendes suchen.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (25. November 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Wer hat die günstigsten Meihoboxen bzw. gute Alternative Tackleboxen?
> 
> Gesucht werden Boxen in den Klassen bis 5cm Gummiköder, bis 12cm Gummiköder sowie Hardbaitboxen wo auch mal breite Tauchschaufeln oder Hochrückige Hardbaits rein passen und ganz cool waren Boxen für Jighaken.


Google mal nach "Savage Gear Boxen". Ich verwende diese Boxen für meine Kunstöder. In den Taschen und Rucksäcken von Savage Gear werden die Boxen standardmäßig mitgeliefert. Die Trennwände lassen sich herausnehmen und in unterschiedlichen Positionen einstecken. Finde diese Boxen sehr stabil verarbeitet (kein weiches Plastik, das sich sofort verbiegt, wenn Druck ausgeübt wird). Und die großen Clips lassen sich einfach öffnen und schließen.


----------



## Slappy (25. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Boxen hat jeder Hersteller im Programm und gitb es inzwischen in allen erdenklichen Größen und Formen.
> Unüberschaubar und nur mit viel Fleiß durchzuackern!
> Da musst du dich glaub ich durch die Kataloge und Webseiten wühlen und etwas für dich Passendes suchen.


Genau das hab ich befürchtet..... 
Und genau so ist es. Das Angebot ist inzwischen so gut wie nicht mehr zu überblicken.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. November 2021)

Wenn ich welche brauch(t)e, scrolle ich bei ebay die Boxen von günstig nach teuer durch und kaufe die erste, die mir zusagt(Hersteller egal).


----------



## vonda1909 (25. November 2021)

Ich habe eine gute von Aldi.


----------



## thanatos (25. November 2021)

Boxen im Fachhandel meist überteuert , einfach mal im Baumarkt stöbern oftmals identische Boxen
zum lächerlich niedrigen Preis entdeckt , und andere die sich für meine Zwecke besser eignen .
4 *G* - gilt nur für den längeren Aufenthalt auf Friedhöfen - getestet - geimpft - - genesen - gestorben !


----------



## feko (25. November 2021)

Aber aus m baumarkt oft nicht gufiresistent.
Vg


----------



## Blueser (25. November 2021)

Man muss nur auf die Bezeichnung "PP" unter dem Dreieck achten. Hab mir schon etliche Boxen im 1€-Laden gekauft.


----------



## Slappy (25. November 2021)

Ja. Da gibt es schon Boxen. Aber auch viele die zu leicht auf gehen, unnötig viel Rand haben und so weiter. 
Mal schauen wie ich es mache. Dachte hier hat jemand nen kleinen Geheimtipp


----------



## jkc (29. November 2021)

Moin, gibt's hier Erfahrungen mit der Fox Rage Warrior Predator Boat in 10 Fuß / 3lbs?

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## jkc (30. November 2021)

OK, dann erst recht wohl keine Erfahrungen mit der Ultimate Bionic Extender in 10ft, ryt?

Grüße JK


----------



## vonda1909 (1. Dezember 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Ja. Da gibt es schon Boxen. Aber auch viele die zu leicht auf gehen, unnötig viel Rand haben und so weiter.
> Mal schauen wie ich es mache. Dachte hier hat jemand nen kleinen Geheimtipp


Bei meiner  ist mittig  recht  und  links   noch eine  Sperre


----------



## vonda1909 (2. Dezember 2021)

Nun wird beraten  wer alles Impfen darf.
Doch ist das  schwieriger wie Insulin  spritzen?


----------



## Blueser (2. Dezember 2021)

Wenn man nicht möchte, daß die Plörre direkt in den Blutkreislauf kommt, schon.
Außerdem wird das Zeug intramuskulär verabreicht und nicht in das Fettgewebe.
_https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/218913/COVID-19-Impfstoffe-Auf-korrekte-Anwendung-achten_


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (2. Dezember 2021)

Darauf ein Ugurbräu!


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Dezember 2021)

Ist das so?
Kurze Einführung  über 
Google  und schon  kennst du die  Stelle  am Oberarm  .
Morgen mache ich ein Test und Impfzentrum auf.


----------



## thanatos (4. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht möchte, daß die Plörre direkt in den Blutkreislauf kommt, schon.
> Außerdem wird das Zeug intramuskulär verabreicht und nicht in das Fettgewebe.
> _https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/218913/COVID-19-Impfstoffe-Auf-korrekte-Anwendung-achten_


Hat bei der NVA jeder Rekrut machen müssen - zur Übung nur mit wirkstofffreier Lösung -
is´nix dabei .


----------



## Blueser (4. Dezember 2021)

Dass man bei einer intramuskulären Injektion ein Blutgefäß trifft, ist zwar eher unwahrscheinlich, sollte aber bei den aktuellen Vector- und mRNA-Impfstoffen absolut ausgeschlossen werden. Durch leichtes Zurückziehen des Kolbens der Spritze kann man das leicht feststellen. Also nicht einfach einstechen und gib ihm.
Erfahrenes Personal weiß das, bei einem Pförtner oder Rekruten wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Kurze Einführung  über
> Google  und schon  kennst du die  Stelle  am Oberarm  .
> Morgen mache ich ein Test und Impfzentrum auf.


Gibt also bald das kleine Impfzentrum als jedermann/-frau/-mensch Set, mit Nachfüllungen gesichert bis in das Jahr 2030,
und alle dürfen bei einem Befähigungsnachweis wie im Kriege dann selber ran?


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gibt also bald das kleine Impfzentrum als jedermann/-frau/-mensch Set, mit Nachfüllungen gesichert bis in das Jahr 2030,
> und alle dürfen bei einem Befähigungsnachweis wie im Kriege dann selber ran?


Ich würd mich auch gern an der Namensauswahl für Mutationen beteiligen. 
Wir sind das Volk


----------



## andyblub (6. Dezember 2021)

Ich würde gerne potenzielle Angelstellen in meinem Handy dokumentieren (mit GPS auf einer Map), Google maps als Label würde sich anbieten. Jedoch scheine ich dort keine Fotos und/oder vernünftige Kommentare hinzufügen zu können. Hat jemand einen Tipp, ob das in Google maps geht, oder was man dafür nutzen könnte?


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (6. Dezember 2021)

andyblub schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne potenzielle Angelstellen in meinem Handy dokumentieren (mit GPS auf einer Map), Google maps als Label würde sich anbieten. Jedoch scheine ich dort keine Fotos und/oder vernünftige Kommentare hinzufügen zu können. Hat jemand einen Tipp, ob das in Google maps geht, oder was man dafür nutzen könnte?


Hi andyblub,
kennst du die App "Alle Angeln"? Damit sollten genau diese Funktionen möglich sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Hi andyblub,
> kennst du die App "Alle Angeln"? Damit sollten genau diese Funktionen möglich sein.



Ist das dann auch für "alle" sichtbar?


----------



## jkc (6. Dezember 2021)

Nein. Mutmaßlich "NUR" für alle anderen mit pro Account


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (6. Dezember 2021)

Gute Frage. Die App hatte ich nur kurze Zeit auf meinem Smartphone. Für mich sehe ich da keinen Mehrwert. In erster Linie dient die App dazu, seine Fänge mit der Community zu teilen. Das Fangbuch ist tatsächlich für alle sichtbar. Ob und welche Angaben man nur für sich persönlich sieht, kann ich so ohne weiteres nicht sagen. Da die App kostenlos ist, kannst du es gerne mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Blueser (6. Dezember 2021)

Hab die auch wieder gelöscht, möchte den Angeltourismus bei uns nicht noch mehr anheizen . Hat eh extrem zugenommen, brauch meine Ruhe am Wasser ...


----------



## andyblub (6. Dezember 2021)

Ja, die App hatte ich probiert, dieses Feature gibt es dort leider nicht. In der ProVersion kann man zwar Spots eintragen, diese sind dann aber für alle sichtbar (letzteres will ich nicht).


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2021)

andyblub schrieb:


> In der ProVersion kann man zwar Spots eintragen, diese sind dann aber für alle sichtbar



Sowas hatte ich schonmal gehört irgendwo.
Und damit völlig unbrauchbar diese App!


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (6. Dezember 2021)

andyblub schrieb:


> Ja, die App hatte ich probiert, dieses Feature gibt es dort leider nicht.


Schade und sorry, wenn ich dich mit meinem Tipp auf eine falsche Fährte gelockt habe.


----------



## hanzz (6. Dezember 2021)

Es gibt so einige Tools aus dem Wander Trekking Bereich und aus dem GPS Schnitzeljagd (mir fällt der Name nicht ein) Bereich.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (6. Dezember 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> und aus dem GPS Schnitzeljagd (mir fällt der Name nicht ein) Bereich.


Das Wort ist Geocaching.


----------



## andyblub (6. Dezember 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Schade und sorry, wenn ich dich mit meinem Tipp auf eine falsche Fährte gelockt habe.


Kein Problem, trotzdem vielen Dank! Ich schaue mich nun im englischsprachigen App-Bereich um.


----------



## Blueser (6. Dezember 2021)

Probier mal die Deeper App. Ich glaube, das geht da auch ohne das Teil zu besitzen. Musst du einfach mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist das dann auch für "alle" sichtbar?


andyblub 
Hallo
Bei Alle Angeln kann man auf öffentlich,  Privat ,und Standorte privat stellen.


Auf Privat könnte man schon ein Gewässerbild mit Standort hochladen.
Das sieht man nur selbst.
Das geht aber nur über die Funktion Fang melden.


----------



## andyblub (6. Dezember 2021)

OK, ich denke, ich habe etwas ganz Brauchbares gefunden. "*Map marker*" zum einfachen Markieren von Stellen (kurze Beschreibung sowie Fotos hinzufügen ist möglich). Basiert auf Google maps und man kann auch direkt aus der App zu Google maps abspringen, so dass es einen dorthin navigiert. Scheint simpel und schnell zu sein. Vielen Dank für die Tipps und Inspiration!


----------



## andyblub (6. Dezember 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> andyblub
> Bei Alle Angeln kann man auf öffentlich,  Privat ,und Standorte privat stellen.
> 
> Auf Privat könnte man schon ein Gewässerbild mit Standort hochladen.
> ...


Hallo,
vielen Dank! Ich würde es halt gerne "umgekehrt" machen, also eine Stelle markieren, OHNE einen Fang zu berichten (und die Stelle mit Infos + Bild dokumentieren). Werde nun zunächst wie im Post zuvor erwähnt mit Map Marker herumexperimentieren, das scheint genau diese 2 Bedürfnisse abzudecken.


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Dezember 2021)

andyblub schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielen Dank! Ich würde es halt gerne "umgekehrt" machen, also eine Stelle markieren, OHNE einen Fang zu berichten (und die Stelle mit Infos + Bild dokumentieren). Werde nun zunächst wie im Post zuvor erwähnt mit Map Marker herumexperimentieren, das scheint genau diese 2 Bedürfnisse abzudecken.


Ja das geht so.
Allerdings musst du es halt auf deren Server laden.
Weiß natürlich nicht wer das dann noch sieht. 
Die Comunity nicht.

Aber wenn du was gefunden hast das noch einfacher funktioniert ist das natürlich besser. 
Man weiss  ja nicht wer da alles mitsieht


----------



## DenizJP (7. Dezember 2021)

Gedenke heute nach der Arbeit so gegen 19 Uhr an den Vereinsteich zu fahren auf Forelle mit Pose...

ist zwar dann dunkel aber direkt am Teich ist ein großes Haus mit Beleuchtung. Könnte das klappen?

Köder wären Wurm und Bienenmade. Der Teich ist ca. 50x50m schätz ich


----------



## jkc (7. Dezember 2021)

Jou, klaro. Bei uns gibt's z.B. immer wieder auch Forellen als Beifang beim Aalangeln.

Viel Erfolg, Grüße JK


----------



## Allround-Angler (7. Dezember 2021)

Habe auch schon ein paar Refos im  Dunkeln fangen können.
Einmal im Licht der Straßenlaternen.


----------



## Niklas32 (7. Dezember 2021)

Sowohl am Forellensee als auch im Fluss fange ich immer wieder Forellen im Dunkeln. Für mich hat da immer eine recht Ufernahe Präsentation mit geruchsintensiven Ködern funktioniert


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe eine Frage, für die sich kein eigener Threat lohnt:

Was soll ich heute Abend gucken - "*Star Treck 2 Der Zorn des Khan"* ( 1982 ) auf Pro7MaXX 

oder:

*"Cinderella"* ( 2015 ) auf Vox 

???? 

Bitte nur ernst gemeinte, gut begründete Antworten ! 


R.S.


----------



## FischFreund84 (9. Dezember 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage, für die sich kein eigener Threat lohnt:
> 
> Was soll ich heute Abend gucken - "*Star Treck 2 Der Zorn des Khan"* ( 1982 ) auf Pro7MaXX
> 
> ...




Star Trek, weil du lieber den Zorn Cinderellas als den des Khan auf dich ziehst.


----------



## hanzz (9. Dezember 2021)

reicht das als Antwort ?


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Dezember 2021)

Oder Du bedienst doch Deine feminine Seite und schaust Dir Aschenputtel an.
Die ist zudem auch nicht ganz hässlich. Ich bin Vater zweier Töchter, frag nicht was ich mir in den
letzten Jahren alles anschauen musste


----------



## Jan_Cux (9. Dezember 2021)

Mögt ihr lieber Vollmilch oder Zartbitter Schokolade?  Wenn mein Wichtel nicht antwortet, muß er halt futtern was auf´n Tisch kommt...


----------



## zandertex (9. Dezember 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Oder Du bedienst doch Deine feminine Seite und schaust Dir Aschenputtel an.
> Die ist zudem auch nicht ganz hässlich. Ich bin Vater zweier Töchter, frag nicht was ich mir in den
> letzten Jahren alles anschauen musste


Keine Ahnung wie jung deine Töchter sind....................vlt. mußte deinen Musikgeschmack in ein paar Jahren auch noch etwas anpassen.


----------



## thanatos (10. Dezember 2021)

vor Jahren bekam ich in der Schule eine Aufgabe gestellt die ich bis heute nicht gelöst habe :

Der verarmte Ritter Kuno von Kleinfeld reitet auf die Jagd , als er im Wald plötzlich Hilfe rufe hört eilt
dort hin und zieht ein kleines ,altes Männlein aus dem Sumpf . Dabei hat er sich mächtig eingesaut 
und war echt sauer ,da sprach das Männlein " danke ,du hast ein gutes Herz darum will ich dir 
drei Wünsche erfüllen . Na wenn du das kannst sagte der Ritter obwohl er´s nicht glaubte -
erstens soll mein verkommenes Jagdschloß ein prächtiger Palast werden und dann möchte ich 100
der aller schönsten Frauen aus der ganzen Welt haben ja und was noch ??????
er überlegte - dann platzte er raus und dann möchte ich ein Ding wie mein Pferd haben .
Kaum hatte er es aus gesprochen war der Wichtel weg und er ritt nach hause .
Da stand nun ein prächtiges Schoss und hundert wunderschöne Frauen begrüßten ihn,
er stürmte ins Schlafzimmer - riß die Hosen runter -zog sein Schwert und stürzte sich 
hinein . Warum ???????


----------



## Niklas32 (10. Dezember 2021)

Da war das Pferd wohl eine Stute


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Dezember 2021)

...oder ein Wallach!


----------



## NaabMäx (10. Dezember 2021)

Dem war des wurscht, was sich der von dem Gaul einfing. Der hat hal in die Hose geschaut und sich gedacht - geschissen darauf- i bring mich trotzdem um, ....wo ist mein Schwert.
100 Weiber im Haus.......ja fareck.......die Probleme kannst doch blos mit Freitod lösen..


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Dezember 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie jung deine Töchter sind....................vlt. mußte deinen Musikgeschmack in ein paar Jahren auch noch etwas anpassen.


Niemals, da bleibe ich bei Geschmetter, versprochen


----------



## thanatos (10. Dezember 2021)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Da war das Pferd wohl eine Stute


danke , manchmal ist man wie vernagelt -da hätte ich auch drauf kommen können .


----------



## zeder (13. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe hier 150m Stoft GTP Typ R 11kg Tragkraft. Außerdem eine Daiwa Exceler LT 2500-XH. Ich möcht gern die Rolle bespulen. Was meint ihr, wie viel Monoschnur sollte ich unterfüttern? Etwa so, dass die Rolle halbvoll ist?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Dezember 2021)

Ich mach mir die Arbeit und spule das Geflecht komplett drauf…Dann Schnur zum unterfüttern auf die gewünschte Rollenfüllung drüber…Wieder alles runter und wieder drauf… 
Hast du ne Ersatzspule, dann einfach auf die drauf und fertig…Ratz fatz bist du fertig und hast die volle Länge sowie Spulenfüllung nach Wunsch…
Die Zeit nehme ich mir !!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2021)

So mache ich das auch.

Falls keine E-Spule zur Hand ist, geht das mit einem Akkuschrauber und zwei Leerspulen auch super.


----------



## zeder (13. Dezember 2021)

Also ich hätte die neue Rolle und einen Akkuschrauber plus Leerolle findet sich auch. Muss ich Rolle und Spule in eine bestimmte Achse halten dabei? Will vermeiden, dass sich Schnurdrall bildet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2021)

In der Mono entsteht immer etwas Drall beim Hin- und Herspulen aber die liegt ja am Ende unter dem Geflecht.


----------



## zeder (13. Dezember 2021)

Okay, ich gehe also so vor: Ich spule zuerst das komplette Geflecht auf die Rolle mittels Katalog bspw. Dann soviel Mono hinterher bis voll ist und dann drehe ich ALLES mittels Akkuschrauber zurück und spule es dann nochmal rauf.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2021)

Genau.
Auf die Rollenspule bis sie ausreichend voll ist. Dann mit Akkuschrauber auf ne Leerspule und von dort auf eine andere Leerspule.
Von da dann wieder normal auf die Rollenspule aufkurbeln.


----------



## zeder (13. Dezember 2021)

Sehr schön, hätte ich nicht gedacht dass es so einfach sein kann. Man hört ja überall immer nur von Schnurdrall wenn man irgendwas falsch macht. Aber scheint ja dann doch recht simpel zu sein. Danke euch


----------



## Snâsh (13. Dezember 2021)

zeder schrieb:


> Sehr schön, hätte ich nicht gedacht dass es so einfach sein kann. Man hört ja überall immer nur von Schnurdrall wenn man irgendwas falsch macht. Aber scheint ja dann doch recht simpel zu sein. Danke euch


Ist eine Möglichkeit, bin ich aber zu faul zu.
Es gibt einen Schnurrechner den du ganz einfach über Dr.Google findest. Der funktioniert natürlich nicht zu 100%, kommt aber bestimmt auf 95%.
Das reicht mir aus. Natürlich wirds für die Zeit vor den erste Abrissen perfekter wenn du es hin und her Spulst.


----------



## zeder (13. Dezember 2021)

Frag mich sowieso gerade, ob ich nicht falsch gekauft habe. Die STROFT R ist laut Hersteller 0,25mm stark. Das erscheint mir irgendwie ganz schön fett. Aber Tragkraft 11kg fand ich jetzt okay für meine Hechtspinnrute.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Dezember 2021)

Für Braid mit 11 kg sind Realdurchmesser von ca. 0,25 bis 0,28 mm (mit Tendenz zu letzterem) generell ganz normal.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Dezember 2021)

zeder schrieb:


> Ich habe hier 150m Stoft GTP Typ R 11kg Tragkraft. Außerdem eine Daiwa Exceler LT 2500-XH. Ich möcht gern die Rolle bespulen. Was meint ihr, wie viel Monoschnur sollte ich unterfüttern? Etwa so, dass die Rolle halbvoll ist?


Die Schnur passt einfach nicht zu der Mechanik dieser kleinen LT-2500 Rolle, wo du real 3-4kg sauber gebremst nutzen kannst.
Nimm das mal 2 und du hast mit allen Knoten-Minus-Reserven die dickste darauf sinnvoll einsetzbare Schnur, und kannst auch sinnvolle 150 bis 200m drauf spulen, eben sinnvoll bei einer richtigen (Leicht-)Hechtrute!


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Dezember 2021)

Auf ner 2500er würde ich keine Braid mit 11 kg fischen, das passt IMO gar nicht.

Und ich persönlich würde auch nicht mit ner 2500er gezielt auf Hecht fischen (so etwas ist für mich ne Barsch- oder Forellenrolle) - da hängen bei mir 4000er bis 5000er dran (je nach Kombo-Kaliber; keine davon Leichtbau).

Schon allein aus dem Grund, weil meine Hechtköder so ein kleines Ding in kürzester Zeit zugrunde richten würden. Und mir Spulendurchmesser und -fassung viel zu klein wären.


----------



## zeder (13. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab doch keine Ahnung und mich nach YouTube Videos gerichtet  Überall hieß es Rute bis 50g, 2500er Rolle, Tragkräfte für Schnur, Wirbel, etc um die 10 - 12 kg.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Dezember 2021)

Schau mal in den YT-Kanal von Uli Beyer rein - da gibt es sehr solide Hechtangel-Infos auch für Anfänger.

Das hat Hand und Fuß ohne Gekasper und/oder Inkompetenz.


----------



## zeder (13. Dezember 2021)

Von der Rolle wäre noch die 3000er lieferbar. Wäre das denn etwas angepasster an mein Setup?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Dezember 2021)

zeder schrieb:


> Ich hab doch keine Ahnung und mich nach YouTube Videos gerichtet  Überall hieß es Rute bis 50g, 2500er Rolle, Tragkräfte für Schnur, Wirbel, etc um die 10 - 12 kg.


Für so ein Mitteldingens für Barsch Zander (Klein-)Hecht haut dass bis auf die Schnur bei sinnvoll um  ~6kg auch hin.
P.S.: Die LT 2500 und 3000 sind die gleichen Bodies, damit auch nur gleich stark.

Wenn man jedoch Großhechte als Zielfisch hat, dann wie PirschHirsch schreibt. Der Uli macht da keine Mätzchen.


----------



## zeder (13. Dezember 2021)

Also laut der Seite hat die 3000er 10 kg Bremskraft.


----------



## zeder (13. Dezember 2021)

Wie wäre es denn mit der 4000 C? Würde die passen?

Die Route ist eine mit bis zu 50 g Wurfgewicht. Ich will damit hauptsächlich mit großen Wobblern um die 30 bis 40 Gramm angeln. 15 cm oder ähnliche Größen.

Ich dachte, wenn ich jetzt so eine große Rolle nehme wird es doch schnell unhandlich und schwer bei längeren Sessions.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Dezember 2021)

Mit diesen Ködern wird die Rute praktisch schon überlastet - insbesondere durch druckvolle Wobbler. Auch eine 2500er-Rolle wird da übel hergeritten.

Es macht keinen Sinn, Köder am oberen WG-Rand einzusetzen. Weder in puncto Werfen noch in puncto Köderführung noch in puncto Anschlag noch in puncto Schadensvermeidung.

Da ist einfach nicht genug Power da - von souveräner bzw. optimaler Aufladung kann da nicht gesprochen werden.

Da verwende lieber mal eine Rute ca. 40-80 g WG und ne 4000er-Rolle dran. Dann macht das auch Spaß. Damit kannst dann auch ne Schnur mit 11 kg fischen, das passt dann. 

Und ist eine Hechtkombo, die diesen Namen auch verdient.

Gewicht per se ist erst mal sekundär - viel wichtiger ist, dass die ganze Kombo möglichst gut ausbalanciert in der Hand liegt.

Eine gewichtsmäßig leichtere, aber mies ausbalancierte Kombo fühlt sich schwerer an als eine gewichtsmäßig schwerere mit guter Balance.

WG-Angaben wie Durchmesser- und/oder Tragkraftangaben bei Braid oder nicht-EFFTA-zertifizierter Mono grundsätzlich mit Vorsicht genießen - sehr oft stimmt das, was draufsteht, nicht mal ansatzweise.

Zumeist gilt folgende grobe Faustformel: Etwa 50 % des angegebenen Max-WGs sind etwa das optimale WG.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Dezember 2021)

zeder schrieb:


> Also laut der Seite hat die 3000er 10 kg Bremskraft.


Hallo,

nicht so viel Theorie. Ich habe mich in über 60 Jahren Angelns nie um die nominelle Bremskraft einer Rolle gekümmert und auch bis heute nichts vermisst. 
Die sind in die Hand genommen worden, ausführlich begutachtet und auch im Laden probiert worden und dann gekauft - oder auch nicht.
"Grau ist alle Theorie und grün des Lebens Baum" (Anm. die Praxis)

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Dezember 2021)

zeder schrieb:


> Also laut der Seite hat die 3000er 10 kg Bremskraft.


Reine hypothetische Bremskraft, ja das geht mit heutigen guten und großen Scheiben.
Aber nicht die ganze Rolle hält das aus.
Ist etwa so, wie wenn man einem aktuellen Golf das Etikett für die Tragkraft der reinen Hinterachse verpasst  "Hinterachse bis 5 Tonnen".


----------



## zeder (13. Dezember 2021)

Boah also jetzt bin ich echt durch und durch verwirrt.

Meine erste Kombo habe ich im Laden gekauft. 5g - 30g mit ner 2500er für leichte Spinnsessions. So, dort wurde mir gesagt WG ist aussagekräftig für die Köderwahl. Nun habe ich mir eben ein paar Zalts und Salmos geholt mit 32g und etwas drüber und habe mir dafür die Rute dazu dann online bestellt plus die Schnur. Alles eine etwas höhere Klasse als meine vorhandene und jetzt ist das aber auch noch zu wenig? Was ein Mist. Was mach ich denn jetzt.

Welche Rolle passt denn zu einer 50g Rute mit 11kg Stoft geflochtener Schnur? Kann ich dafür nicht die Daiwa 20 Exceler LT 4000 nehmen? Die könnte ich bestimmt umtauschen gegen meine 2500er jetzt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Dezember 2021)

Bremskraft hat erst mal gar nichts zu sagen. Denn auch die verwendete Rute muss das abkönnen - ansonsten geht sie flöten.

Wenn man auf eine normale Hechtspinnrute mal 10 kg Zug lässt, wird die sich quasi sofort und final verabschieden. Knack, bumm.

Eine brutale Waller-Stellrute (oder auch Offshore-Tropenfisch-Popperrute etc.) hält potenziell 10 kg Zug aus. Da ist der Angler dann aber buchstäblich mit Händen und Füßen zu Werke, um nicht selbst abzufliegen.

Ebenso unwichtig ist die Anzahl der Kugellager in einer Rolle - lieber weniger Lager, aber dafür an den richtigen Stellen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Dezember 2021)

zeder schrieb:


> Welche Rolle passt denn zu einer 50g Rute mit 11kg Stoft geflochtener Schnur? Kann ich dafür nicht die Daiwa 20 Exceler LT 4000 nehmen? Die könnte ich bestimmt umtauschen gegen meine 2500er jetzt.



Falls es finanziell möglich sein sollte:

Behalte die 2500er und verwende sie an Deiner leichten Combo, dazu passt sie prima. Spule die Schnur ab bzw. um und mache Dir eine mit 10 bis 15 lbs drauf. Potenziell eher 15 lbs, das verzeiht Anfängerfehler erstmal besser. Dann hast eine solide Barschkombo.

Und dann holst Dir eine 4000er für die schwerere, schon vorhandene Rute. Und da machst angesichts des WG von 50 g eine Schnur mit 15 bis 20 lbs drauf (je nach Hindernisaufkommen usw. - auch hier potenziell zu 20 lbs tendieren, bis die Sache mal erfahrungsmäßig läuft und die ersten Hänger erlebt worden sind).

Dann holst Dir eine Ersatzspule für die 4000er, füllst die mit Deiner 11-kg-Braid und holst Dir dann ne Hechtspinne mit 40-80 g WG.

Und eins noch: Zalts sind sehr anspruchsvolle Köder - damit die richtig tun, ist nichts mit Leiern. Die wollen richtig, mit Konzentration und einer ausreichend schnellen, taktilen Kombo zupf-animiert werden. Und machen einen darum recht schnell müde.

Die erfordern ein gewisses Abstraktionsvermögen: Man spürt da auch mit einer taktilen Kombo recht wenig und muss sich daher das aktuelle Köderspiel vor seinem geistigen Auge vorstellen, wenn man echte Kontrolle will. 

D. h. man muss ganz genau wissen, wie der Köder genau auf welchen Impuls mit welcher Intensität reagiert. Inkl. Steig- und Sinkrate bzw. Suspending-Verhalten (je nach Modell).

Besorge Dir darum für den Anfang lieber erst mal ein paar Spinner, Blinker, Crankbaits und Schaufelschwanz-Gummifische - all diese lassen sich einfach auswerfen und einkurbeln.

Und sind in der Rute spürbar - insbesondere bei Anfängern ist es wichtig, dass genügend Feedback zurückkommt, um Total-Blindflüge zu vermeiden. Was man spürt, kann man erstmal besser steuern.

Stressfrei sind z. B. auch Spinjigs oder Lipless Crankbaits - auch da reicht zunächst Rausballern und Reindrehen mit genügend Feedback.

Sehr wichtig: Alle genannten Kukös können dabei jederzeit fangen. Erste Erfolgserlebnisse sind ungemein wichtig, um am Ball zu bleiben.

Der Rest kommt dann Stück für Stück und ist Übungssache. Irgendwann entwickelt man ein Gefühl dafür, wie man welchen Köder am besten animiert.

Insofern: Besser erstmal Finger weg von Zalts, Jerks, komplizierten Twitchbaits, Stickbaits usw. - denn die bringen einem Anfänger sehr schnell mehr Frust als Lust.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Dezember 2021)

Beschäftige Dich auch mit den Themen "Stahlvorfächer" und "Knoten" - auch da verweise ich auf den YT-Kanal von Uli Beyer mit fachkundigen Infos.

In puncto Knoten allgemein ist auch die Angelknoten-Page sehr gut und anschaulich (inkl. klar strukturierter Vorbinde-Videos):

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/


----------



## zeder (13. Dezember 2021)

Vielen Dank euch für die schnelle und gute Hilfe! Richtig tolles Forum hier


----------



## NaabMäx (14. Dezember 2021)

Fangt ihr noch Köfis bei 3-4°C Wassertemp?


----------



## Kizzo40 (14. Dezember 2021)

Ich war vor 10 Tagen mal auf Hecht Habs mit einer Rute auch auf Köfi probiert aber nix nada. Bin schon am überlegen öffnen ücher es die Tage trotz kaputten Daumen mal versuch hab nur sorgen wegen der Versorgung der Fische.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Dezember 2021)

Hast du keinen Angelkumpel der mitgeht und dir hilft den Fang zu versorgen?


----------



## Kizzo40 (14. Dezember 2021)

Unter der Woche hat leider niemand Zeit


----------



## rippi (14. Dezember 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Fangt ihr noch Köfis bei 3-4°C Wassertemp?


Ja, mit der Senke geht aber besser.


----------



## Kizzo40 (14. Dezember 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Ja, mit der Senke geht aber besser.


Gute Idee


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Dezember 2021)

und das vom rippi - beachtlich. 



R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Dezember 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Fangt ihr noch Köfis bei 3-4°C Wassertemp?


Nööööööö…….. Aber deren Räuber umso mehr …


----------



## Astacus74 (14. Dezember 2021)

Kizzo40 schrieb:


> Unter der Woche hat leider niemand Zeit


Das Problem kommt mir sehr bekannt vor...


Gruß Frank


----------



## rippi (14. Dezember 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> und das vom rippi - beachtlich.
> 
> 
> 
> R.S.


Was meinst du? Meine Beiträge sind immer herausragend. Qualitativ wie quantitativ.


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Dezember 2021)

Genauso war das auch gemein(t) 




Beachtlich


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Dezember 2021)

Wieso kann man seit der Foren"tüddelei" den Cursor nich´ mehr rechts neben einen gesetzten Smiley setzen ( gleiche Zeile )?




R.S.


----------



## Skott (14. Dezember 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wieso kann man seit der Foren"tüddelei" den Cursor nich´ mehr rechts neben einen gesetzten Smiley setzen ( gleiche Zeile )?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit der Pfeiltaste "rechts" geht das, ist aber trotzdem komisch...


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Dezember 2021)

Warum sollte das nicht gehen?   Verstehe ich jetzt nicht.Klappt doch.


----------



## rippi (14. Dezember 2021)

Geht doch Kennt ihr diese Sahne, die es manchmal zu kaufen gibt mit Schokoladen oder Vanillegeschmack?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Dezember 2021)

Zu dicke Finger …


----------



## jkc (14. Dezember 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wieso kann man seit der Foren"tüddelei" den Cursor nich´ mehr rechts neben einen gesetzten Smiley setzen ( gleiche Zeile )?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unter bestimmten Umständen kann ich auch den Cursor nicht unter eine Zitatbox bringen und Pfeiltasten hat mein Handy nicht...


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Dezember 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wieso kann man seit der Foren"tüddelei" den Cursor nich´ mehr rechts neben einen gesetzten Smiley setzen ( gleiche Zeile )?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Skott schrieb:


> Mit der Pfeiltaste "rechts" geht das, ist aber trotzdem komisch...





jkc schrieb:


> Unter bestimmten Umständen kann ich auch den Cursor nicht unter eine Zitatbox bringen und Pfeiltasten hat mein Handy nicht...




Mal TechDoc fragen.


----------



## Blueser (14. Dezember 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Unter bestimmten Umständen kann ich auch den Cursor nicht unter eine Zitatbox bringen und Pfeiltasten hat mein Handy nicht...


Den Finger länger auf der Leertaste lassen, dann kannst du den Cursor mit dem Finger ohne Absetzen des Fingers steuern.

PS: gilt zumindest für Smartphones mit Android...


----------



## NaabMäx (14. Dezember 2021)

Kizzo40 schrieb:


> Ich war vor 10 Tagen mal auf Hecht Habs mit einer Rute auch auf Köfi probiert aber nix nada. Bin schon am überlegen öffnen ücher es die Tage trotz kaputten Daumen mal versuch hab nur sorgen wegen der Versorgung der Fische.


Die bekommen eine auf den Dez gedengelt und Stich, - so wie das sein soll, und dann frier man sie ein oder salze sie ein. 
Nur fangen muss ich mal welche die nächsten Tage. Oder ich nehme einen größeren eingefrorenen Fisch und schneide Fetzen. Das geht zur not auch.
Köfi frisch oder nicht ist mir wurscht, -ich brauch in ja nicht fressen. Wenn sie das nicht wollen, was ich hab oder fang, sollen sie mir den Buckel runter rutschen - da bin ich etwas entspannter als manch einer hier.


----------



## DenizJP (14. Dezember 2021)

Kleine Frage für mich als Leien ^^

Ist es normal, dass man die Fische über so ne geriffeltes Metallbahre ins Wasser schubst?


----------



## Blueser (14. Dezember 2021)

Die Riffelung ist nur außen. Aber ein zusätzlicher Wasserstrahl hätte nicht geschadet.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Dezember 2021)

Das Riffelblech ist nur einseitig geriffelt, und bei dieser Rutsche außen. Also innen glatt Alu.


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Dezember 2021)

Die schmeißen ernsthaft 2 Zentner StinkeHechte in ihren Vereinstümpel? 

VORSTAND RAUS !!!! 



R.S.


----------



## Tobias85 (14. Dezember 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Geht doch Kennt ihr diese Sahne, die es manchmal zu kaufen gibt mit Schokoladen oder Vanillegeschmack?


Ich denke jetzt an ein Video, in dem ein Eiswaffelbecher eine elementare (und bedauernswerte) Rolle spielt. Wohl dem, der es nicht kennt.


----------



## thanatos (14. Dezember 2021)

da fällt mir nur eine alte Reklame ein 
" Leute esst mehr     - milliarden Fliegen können sich nicht irren !!!


----------



## Lorenz (14. Dezember 2021)

Wirbel von Spro und links Gamakatsu (auch Spro).

Links: 55 und 190kg
Rechts: 45 und 75kg




Ob die etwas teureren Gamakatsu Wirbel wirklich soviel stärker sind? 
Hhmmm...


----------



## NaabMäx (14. Dezember 2021)

Wenn man die Riffel nach innen machst, sind sie wohl beim Fang schon geschuppt.


----------



## DenizJP (14. Dezember 2021)

Geniale Idee!!

Zander ohne Schuppen züchten! Dann gibt es in der Küche keine Sauerei mehr!!11


----------



## TechDoc (15. Dezember 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wieso kann man seit der Foren"tüddelei" den Cursor nich´ mehr rechts neben einen gesetzten Smiley setzen ( gleiche Zeile )?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ein Problem des WYSIWYG Editors. Da xenForo den Editor nicht selbst programmiert, sondern der Editor ein Drittprodukt ist, was nur in das System implementiert wird (z.B. Froala), kann xenForo sehr wenig machen, außer auf Besserung seitens des Editor-Anbieters hoffen, oder den Editor austauschen und einen neuen Anbieter suchen. Da aber sehr viel mit dem Editor zusammenhängt, würde das einem völlig neuem System gleich kommen. xenForo ist das Problem bekannt (seit August 21) und haben es damals schon weiter gegeben. Allerdings können sie selbst nichts dagegen tun. Der Vorschlag mit der Leertaste sollte allerdings funktionieren.


----------



## zeder (15. Dezember 2021)

Spinnfischen (oder auch generell): Nach dem Auswurf den Bügel per Hand zurück klappen oder einfach los kurbeln (und klappen lassen)? Im Laden wurde mir gesagt, das ständige kurbeln-und-klappen-lassen würde auf Dauer irgendwas kaputt machen und ich soll mir angewöhnen, den Bügel nach jedem Wurf per Hand rum zu klappen. Ist da was dran? Wie macht ihr das? In Videos sehe ich es mal so und mal so.


----------



## jkc (15. Dezember 2021)

Jou, empfiehlt sich meiner Meinung nach schon, von Hand umzuklappen. Schon allein weil es den Ablauf des "Schnur einfangen" harmonischer gestaltet und weniger tüddelanfällig ist, aber auch, weil es die geringere Belastung für die Rolle ist.

Grüße JK


----------



## Vanner (15. Dezember 2021)

Sehe ich auch so. Materialschonender ist es auf jeden Fall. Ich klappe den Bügel auch manuell um.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Dezember 2021)

Auf jeden Fall manuell ohne Kurbel-Zutun.

Irgendwann entwickelt sich da wie beim Fingerbremsen vor dem Einschlag ein Automatismus - da schaut man dann gar nicht mehr hin.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Dezember 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Dann gibt es in der Küche keine Sauerei mehr!!11



Die gibt es so oder so nicht, wenn man den noch nicht ausgenommenen Fisch direkt am Wasser in selbigem schuppt.


----------



## yukonjack (15. Dezember 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Die gibt es so oder so nicht, wenn man den noch nicht ausgenommenen Fisch direkt am Wasser in selbigem schuppt.


Was wohl an den meisten Gewässern nicht erlaubt ist. Sieht auch nicht so schön aus.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Dezember 2021)

Da sieht man genau gar nichts am Ufer - man schuppt komplett wegspritzfrei unter Wasser und füttert mit dem Abgekratzten irgendwelche Ruderfußkrebse.


----------



## yukonjack (15. Dezember 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Da sieht man genau gar nichts am Ufer - man schuppt komplett wegspritzfrei unter Wasser und füttert mit dem Abgekratzten irgendwelche Ruderfußkrebse.


Neue Art ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2021)

Ruderfußkrebse – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## yukonjack (15. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ruderfußkrebse – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Körperlänge beträgt überwiegend zwischen 0,2 und 2 mm, kein Wunder daß ich die nicht kenne.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2021)

Sind leicht zu übersehen....


----------



## yukonjack (15. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sind leicht zu übersehen....


Na, sag ich doch.


----------



## Blueser (15. Dezember 2021)

Angeboten am Mäusehaar in Verbindung mit einem 35er Haken, ein hervorragender Angelköder...


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Dezember 2021)

Die Maggot Clips dafür will ich aber mal sehen  

Man könnte aber ne Wuselhorde von den Viechern in ein durchsichtiges, selbst gebundenes Gaze-Ballönchen (Schwimmfreiheit im Inneren nicht zu extrem einschränken) einsperren und letzteres anhaaren.

Wenn richtig konzipiert, ist da Action im Club drin. Possierliche Panzerträger im 360°-Panik-Reigen.

Dann wird der Fresswillige geil darauf, gleich 47 desorientierte Fliegen mit einer Klappe zu schlagen und dann faul zu verdauen. Da ist halt Eiweiß drin.


----------



## Blueser (15. Dezember 2021)

Mit Sekundenkleber geht fast alles. Zur Not am linken oder rechten Hinterbein anbinden ...


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Dezember 2021)

TechDoc schrieb:


> Das ist ein Problem des WYSIWYG Editors. Da xenForo den Editor nicht selbst programmiert, sondern der Editor ein Drittprodukt ist, was nur in das System implementiert wird (z.B. Froala), kann xenForo sehr wenig machen, außer auf Besserung seitens des Editor-Anbieters hoffen, oder den Editor austauschen und einen neuen Anbieter suchen. Da aber sehr viel mit dem Editor zusammenhängt, würde das einem völlig neuem System gleich kommen. xenForo ist das Problem bekannt (seit August 21) und haben es damals schon weiter gegeben. Allerdings können sie selbst nichts dagegen tun. Der Vorschlag mit der Leertaste sollte allerdings funktionieren.


Bei mir funktioniert es so: Cursor vor den gesetzten Smilie bringen, dann STRG +Pfeiltaste rechts


----------



## Blueser (20. Dezember 2021)

Da ich mir noch eine Kleinigkeit als Geburtstagsgeschenk aussuchen kann, habe ich zwei LED-Posen im Auge. Kann mir da jemand welche empfehlen? Sollen für Aal am See verwendet werden und so um die 10g Tragkraft haben.


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Dezember 2021)

Ich hatte eine von Balzer  ...
Doch für Aal am See mit Wurm nehme ich 3 gramm. Da habe ich welche aus China 35cm lang.


----------



## Blueser (20. Dezember 2021)

Stimmt, nehme ja meist auch 3-5g. _Wie sind die von Balzer von der Qualität her?_


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Dezember 2021)

Kann ich nicht genau sagen er war zu schnell  abgebrochen   war beim einparken  passiert   hell war er ich hatte ihn auf der Stellfischrute  an der Ems.


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Dezember 2021)

Ehrlich gesagt  würde ich jederzeit  neue bei Ali xpress bestellen.


----------



## Blueser (20. Dezember 2021)

Ich weiß zwar nicht warum, aber Ali ist mir irgendwie suspekt ...


----------



## hanzz (20. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht warum, aber Ali ist mir irgendwie suspekt ...


Keine Sorge. 
Bisher ausschließlich gute Erfahrung gemacht 
Kam schon mal was falsches, aber dann gab es doppelten Ersatz.


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Dezember 2021)

Habe  gerade einige  angeschaut  12g für 4.5 euro inklusive  Porto  gehen bis 18g


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> OK, dann erst recht wohl keine Erfahrungen mit der Ultimate Bionic Extender in 10ft, ryt?
> 
> Grüße JK


Moin, wie sind denn grundsätzlich die Erfahrungen mit diesen Hybrid-Ruten mit teleskopierbarem Handteil? Ich bin da nach wie vor skeptisch was erstens Haltbarkeit und Kraftentwicklung angeht, aber vor allem auch den optischen Eindruck nach regelmäßigem Gebrauch, zerkratzt der Blank durch den Teleskopmechanismus nicht zwangsläufig?

Edit: Ergänzend gerne auch Vorschläge für ne klassisch zweigeteilte low budget (um 50€) Rute mit 3m, um 100g WG, zum angeln mit Köderfisch und Pose; Griffmaterial ungern Kork wegen der inzwischen miesen Qualität, Aktionskurve gern parabolisch.
Fox Warrior Predator Boat habe ich auf dem Schirm, aber siehe Griff.

Grüße JK


----------



## johnesen (21. Dezember 2021)

jkc: ProLogic C.O.M. 2,75lbs. 
Preislich perfekt und nicht von der Beschreibung abschrecken lassen, "schnell" sind die Blanks keineswegs, allerdings auch nicht parabolisch...


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2021)

Top, die in 9' bis 11' sieht gut aus und hat sogar die parabolische Aktion. Gut, das Camoudesign ist mir eigentlich etwas zu high, aber bei nem 50€-Stock will ich mal nicht kleinlich sein.  

Dank und Gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Dezember 2021)

Also die alte 9ft Prologic COM hat ne Spitzenaktion.


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2021)

Jou, gibt von beiden Versionen Videos auf YouTube und die 9 bis 11 fällt demnach ganz anders aus.

Das werden aber ohnehin Ruten die ich vielleicht 3x im Jahr benutze, da muss das alles nicht perfekt sein.


----------



## DenizJP (21. Dezember 2021)

ne dumme Frage aaaber:

gibt es eine klare, feste Aussage bzgl. waidgerechtem Töten von Fischen?

ich mein wenn ich einer Forelle oder ner Grundel mit meinem Messingtöter auf dem Kopf kloppe ist die zu 99% betäubt wenn net bereits in Einzelteile gesprungen...

aber sagen wir ein 1,50m+ Wels wenn ich den denn entnehmen wollte...
wenn ich nem einmal etwas zu "sanft" draufhaue dann ist der ja net unbedingt sicher betäubt.


hatte letztens mit wem wegen dem berüchtigen FFM-Promenaden-Wels diskutiert..


----------



## johnesen (21. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also die alte 9ft Prologic COM hat ne Spitzenaktion.


Spitzenaktion würde ich nicht sagen, semiparabolisch kommt vielleicht am nähesten dran...
Aber wie jkc schon sagte, die von ihm jetzt ausgekuckte C.O.M. Raw hat nochmal ne ganz andere Aktion.


----------



## Tobias85 (21. Dezember 2021)

Naja, wenn du nem 2m-Kerl mit nem Zimmermannshammer volle Kanne auf die Birne knallst, dann ist der Typ auch Matsch. Sprich: Natürlich sollte der Priest der Fischgröße angemessen sein, dann klappt das auch mit dem betäuben. Und ob er sicher betäubt ist, kann man ja beispielsweise am Augendrehreflex erkennen.


----------



## vonda1909 (21. Dezember 2021)

Wenn du gezielt  auf solche  Brocken  angelst dann säge dir doch vom Schüppenstiel  50 cm ab das sollte reichen


----------



## DenizJP (21. Dezember 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Natürlich sollte der Priest



ich nehme einfach nächstes Mal beim Angeln den Profisportler Lee *Priest *mit


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Dezember 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> aber sagen wir ein 1,50m+ Wels wenn ich den denn entnehmen wollte...
> wenn ich nem einmal etwas zu "sanft" draufhaue dann ist der ja net unbedingt sicher betäubt.



Ich verwende einen längeren und ziemlich dicken Hartholz-Fäustelstiel aus dem Baumarkt.

Wenn man mit dem volle Lotte auch bei nem größeren Fisch durchzieht, ist danach ein Kopfabdruck im (Weich-) Boden - da zuckt schon vor dem Messer gar nichts mehr.

Einfach etwa auf die Mitte zwischen Augen und Genick zielen (da sitzt in etwa das Gehirn) und dann so stark wie möglich (!!!) draufschlagen - nicht klopfen, sondern mit Maximal-Power knüppeln. 

Wie Dirty Harrys 357er Magnum - quasi das Gehirn aus dem Schädel blasen 

Bei Bedarf halt nochmal nachlegen. Allerspätestens nach dem dritten Schlag sollte dann komplett Ruhe sein. Wenn richtig gemacht, braucht es allerhöchstens zwei Hits - meistens reicht ein einziger.

Das Messer ist dann praktisch nur noch zum Ausbluten da - tot isser dann schon vorher. Der merkt gar nicht mehr, wie ihm geschieht. Zack, bumm, optimal.


----------



## DenizJP (21. Dezember 2021)

Wichtige Frage!

heute Abend noch raus auf Ansitz am Main?

habe noch ne 24er Packung Tauwürmer, Bienenmaden und Dendrobena 

außerdem grünen Knoblauch-Forellenteig.


Denkt ihr da beißt noch was?


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2021)

Spotwahl muss gut stimmen und "etwas" Glück dabei sein.  
Was habt ihr an Wassertemperatur?


----------



## DenizJP (21. Dezember 2021)

Laut Pegelanzeiger ca. 5,3 Grad ^^

ich denke mal wenn dann machen nur Hafenbereiche und andere ruhigere Zonen Sinn..


----------



## Blueser (21. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Da ich mir noch eine Kleinigkeit als Geburtstagsgeschenk aussuchen kann, habe ich zwei LED-Posen im Auge. Kann mir da jemand welche empfehlen? Sollen für Aal am See verwendet werden und so um die 10g Tragkraft haben.


Hab mir jetzt diese im Fünferpack bestellt: Klick!
Zusätzlich noch Posenadapter und CR425 Akkus und Ladegerät. Alles zusammen ca. 28€, mal schauen ...


----------



## vonda1909 (23. Dezember 2021)

Die sind Unterwegs


----------



## zeder (24. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe auf einem Bild bei Facebook gesehen, dass jemand die Marken für 2022 per Post bekommen hat. Einmal die "Landesverband Sächsischer Angler" Marke sowie einmal eine "DAFV" Marke. Ich habe gestern nun auch meine Vereinsmitgliedschaft festgemacht und alle Papiere bekommen. Allerdings habe ich in meinem Vereinsausweis nur die Marke für den "Landesverband Sächsischer Angler" kleben. Wozu ist denn diese DAFV Marke? Wurde die bei mir vergessen? Brauch ich die etwa auch??


----------



## zeder (24. Dezember 2021)

Bild zu der Frage von mir:


----------



## vonda1909 (24. Dezember 2021)

Klebe Sie in dein Buch.


----------



## vonda1909 (28. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht warum, aber Ali ist mir irgendwie suspekt ...


Oder  schau dich bei Joom um auch guter Versand.


----------



## Slappy (28. Dezember 2021)

Hallo ihr lieben Junkies. 

Wer hat bereits Erfahrungen mit Drillingsschutz gesammelt? 
Speziell würden mich da die günstigen XXL Pakete interessieren die man auf Amazon, Whish und Co findet. 
Wie haltbar sind die? Wie gut passen die? 

Grüße


----------



## Snâsh (28. Dezember 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben Junkies.
> 
> Wer hat bereits Erfahrungen mit Drillingsschutz gesammelt?
> Speziell würden mich da die günstigen XXL Pakete interessieren die man auf Amazon, Whish und Co findet.
> ...


Habe mir mal ein paar Packungen beim Askari für Cent-Beträge mitgenommen.
Einmal auf alle Köder drauf gemacht und im Anschluss nie wieder. Fliegen immer irgendwie in den Boxen rum. Eventuell sollte ich wieder damit anfangen. Keine Verhakenden Aktionen mehr am Wasser wenn man anstatt 1nem -  5 Wobbler aus der Box holt..


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Dezember 2021)

Kommt ganz drauf an, wie viele Köder in welcher Größe in ein Boxenfach gestopft werden.

Bei zwei bis drei Wobblern in einem Fach tun es einfach oft auch Haushaltsgummis, mit denen man Bauch- und Heckdrilling "gegenläufig" zueinander spannt. Dazu brauchen die Köder aber meist schon eine gewisse Mindestgröße - andererseits muss man sich da extra Mini-Haushaltsgummis zulegen.

Drillingsschutz zum Aufstecken kann schon mal praktisch sein - z. B., wenn man sich ein paar wenige Köder ohne Box direkt in die Jackentasche stecken will. Oder nen Stall voll Großwobbler in einer Box ohne Unterteilungen unterbringen will.

Aber erzeugt andererseits auch in einer normalen Box mit Einzelfächern ziemlich viel Sperrigkeit. Vor einem Kauf würde ich daher vorher sorgfältig die Boxenkonfigurationen bzw. Fach-Füllmengen kalkulieren.

Zudem sind Versionen für richtig große Drillinge ab 3/0 aufwärts oft nur schwierig zu erhalten, das meiste ist da so Spielzeugkram. In puncto Passgenauigkeit kann keinerlei Aussage getroffen werden, da gibt es wie bei Hakengrößen keinerlei Normen.

In ganz wenigen Fällen misst der Anbieter mal die Kappen aus und schreibt die Ergebnisse dazu. Das ist aber extrem selten. Angaben wie "für Haken Gr. 1 bis 2/0" sind jedenfalls komplett wertlos bzw. sagen gar nichts aus.

Sorgfältiges Trocknen-Lassen nach dem Einsatz ist dann auch noch umso wichtiger, da sich Wasser in den Schutzkappen länger hält und so auch leichter Korrosion züchten kann. Insbesondere, wenn es kräftig in die ganze Box reinregnen sollte etc. und die Haken bereits einen gewissen "offenen" Abtrag durch Nachschleifen aufweisen.

In solchen Fällen am besten alle Schutzkappen in der Box abziehen und erst nach dem kompletten Durchtrocken (Köder wie Kappen) wieder anbringen.

Ich besitze auch so Schutzkappen, setze die aber nur in speziellen Fällen ein - im Normalbetrieb mit Normalboxen sind die mir zu sperrig und zu umständlich. Von Massenkäufen habe ich daher bislang abgesehen und habe dies auch nicht vor.

Zumal es z. B. für schlankere Wobbler ja auch diese Doppeldeckel-Klappboxen gibt, bei denen jeder Köder seinen eigenen "Lagerkanal" mit Lüftungslöchern hat.

In so einer Box lassen sich dann auch in einem Kanal zwei bis drei kleinere Wobbler hintereinander und tüddelfrei einlegen (je nach Boxengröße). Finde ich weitaus praktischer als Aufsteckkappen.


----------



## Aleks2021 (28. Dezember 2021)

Guten Abend, ich hab mal ne frage, habe mir zwei karpfenruten 
Cormoran Pro Carp-XR Karpfenrute 3,60m 12ft 3,50lb​Gekauft für Hecht Ansitz am See, würde sie gerne aber für Wels auch benutzen. Jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage, kann ich den fisch Köder knapp über Grund mit pose anbieten, oder muss ich alles umstellen jedesmal.? Ich würde von Steg angeln. LG


----------



## jkc (28. Dezember 2021)

Hi Aleks, herzlich willkommen im Forum.

Ein größerer Wels wird Dich mit diesen Ruten ziemlich hilflos dastehen lassen; Aber ja, grundsätzlich kannst Du mit Pose und Köderfisch knapp über Grund auch Welsbisse bekommen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Slappy (28. Dezember 2021)

Danke Snâsh und PirschHirsch für eure Antworten. 
Gummi hatte ich schon in Gebrauch. Fand ich nicht optimal. Aber die Schutzkappen scheinen auch nicht der Hit zu sein. Vor allem das mit der Feuchtigkeit ist ein Argument was ich so nicht bedacht habe


----------



## Blueser (28. Dezember 2021)

Rolle und Schnur spielen beim Fischen auf Wels auch eine wesentliche Rolle ...


----------



## vonda1909 (28. Dezember 2021)

Nicht jeder  Wels ist über 2m mit den Ruten und der entsprechenden Rolle wirst du genug Spaß  beim Fang haben.  Haken  und Schnur  anpassen  dann klappt  das  schon


----------



## Moerser83 (29. Dezember 2021)

Kann jemand was zur Korum Xtnd Serie sagen ob die was taugen?


----------



## Slappy (1. Januar 2022)

Wieso haben die Spinnruten so kleine Ringe? 

Im selben Zug, welche Rute hat die größeren? 
- Shimano Yasei Zandershad 
- Daiwa Luvias


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Januar 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Wieso haben die Spinnruten so kleine Ringe?



Um Gewicht zu sparen.
Dann wabbelt die Rute weniger.


----------



## Gert-Show (1. Januar 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Wieso haben die Spinnruten so kleine Ringe?
> 
> Im selben Zug, welche Rute hat die größeren?
> - Shimano Yasei Zandershad
> - Daiwa Luvias


Die Yasei hat angenehm kleine Ringe.


----------



## Slappy (1. Januar 2022)

Echt jetzt, nur um Gewicht zu sparen? 
Damit hätte ich jetzt irgendwie nicht gerechnet..... Gerade im Winter wünsche ich mir immer wieder mal größere Ringe. 
Danke für die Antworten Professor Tinca und Gert-Show


----------



## Snâsh (3. Januar 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Echt jetzt, nur um Gewicht zu sparen?
> Damit hätte ich jetzt irgendwie nicht gerechnet..... Gerade im Winter wünsche ich mir immer wieder mal größere Ringe.
> Danke für die Antworten Professor Tinca und Gert-Show


Auch. Zusätzlich habe ich auch einmal mitbekommen das auch die Nähe zum Blank eine entsprechende bessere Übertragung gewährleistet. 
Gerade im oberen drittel der Rute sind alle meine Zanderruten mit sehr kleinen, sehr nah am Blank liegenden Ringen ausgestattet.
Lustigerweise friert bei mir immer zuerst das Schnurlaufröllchen zu. Im Anschluss die Ringe!


----------



## zokker (3. Januar 2022)

Die kleinen Ringe sollen die Schnur glätten, also das keine Kringel mehr die Schnur bremst (Luftwiderstand).
Man soll damit weiter werfen können. Naja, man muß auch dran glauben.


----------



## Breamhunter (3. Januar 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Wieso haben die Spinnruten so kleine Ringe?


Die sollen die Schnur beim Wurf nach oben hin in ruhigere Bahnen lenken. In dem Video so ab 3:50 min. gut zu sehen.


----------



## Slappy (3. Januar 2022)

OK. Alles zusammen macht dann doch irgendwie Sinn, danke


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Januar 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Wieso haben die Spinnruten so kleine Ringe?
> 
> Im selben Zug, welche Rute hat die größeren?
> - Shimano Yasei Zandershad
> - Daiwa Luvias


Erstmal muss man aber unterscheiden, welche Ringgrößen man meint. Der Leitring, oder insgesamt bis ganz vorne, oder davon nur der kleinste.
Was meint man mit kleine Ringe?
Es gibt auch die Kombination sehr großer Leitring Gr.30, vorne aber klein mit Gr.5

Zum ersten geschah es, weil man das mal als Vorteil erkannt hatte bzw. der Urheber Fuji damit auch viel mehr kleine Ringe für die Ruten vorgesehen hatte und damit mehr neuartige Ringe verkaufte. 

Kleine Ringe und geringere Ringgewichte vermindern die Zusatzbelastung besonders auf der Spitze und vermindern das Nachschwingen und Schwabbeln, das ist sehr nett!
Wirklich altertümliche Beringungen mit großen und schweren Ringen vorne lassen eine Dauerwurfrute heute wie eine Zombierute und eher unbrauchbaren Schrott erscheinen, vollkommen untauglich (ohne Neuberingung), wenn man die modernen Konzepte von Fuji NGC, Fuji KR und noch moderneren Adaptionen einmal gewohnt ist.

Andererseits engen die letzten kleineren Ringe die Schnur eben doch ein, und verringern damit die Wurf*weite*, wichtig wenn es drauf ankommt.
Die Wurf*präzision* steigt allerdings mit den kleineren Ringen und der engeren Schnurführung.

Inzwischen sind sowohl Daiwa und Shimano ab 2019 wieder auf mehr taugliche Weitwurfberingungen gegangen ,
und weniger Ringe insgesamt, vorne wieder etwas größere Ringe, und die Leitringe nicht mehr so irre groß, wieder mehr nur bis Gr.25 auf Spinnruten.
Es macht vorne an der Wurfrute einen eminenten Weitenunterschied, nochmal abhängig vom Schnurdurchmesser und Steifigkeit, ob die Ringe in Gr. 8, 7, 6 oder 5 verbaut sind.

Bei sehr leichten Rutenklassen passen die kleinen Ringgrößen vorne zu den dünnsten Schnüren.
Bei stärkeren Rutenklassen müssen die Ringgrößen vorne erheblich größer sein.
Universal mit Gr.7, starke Ruten wie für Hecht in Gr.8, explizite Winterruten noch mehr.

Außerdem finde ich für mich die kleinen Ringleins vorne sehr lästig beim Durchfädeln mit schon angeknoteten kleinen Einhängern.


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Januar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Erstmal muss man aber unterscheiden, welche Ringgrößen man meint. Der Leitring, oder insgesamt bis ganz vorne, oder davon nur der kleinste.
> Was meint man mit kleine Ringe?
> Es gibt auch die Kombination sehr großer Leitring Gr.30, vorne aber klein mit Gr.5
> 
> ...


Mach doch  mal bitte  da von eine Zeichnung.


----------



## Floma (9. Januar 2022)

Im Film Fishtank tötet Michael Fassbender einen Karpfen indem er einen Stock vom Maul aus einmal durch den Fisch sticht.
Ist das ein spezielles englisches Ding? Ich kannte das überhaupt noch nicht (und will es auch nicht nachmachen).


----------



## thanatos (9. Januar 2022)

Es gibt viele Methoden einem Lebewesen das Leben zu nehmen - ich kann mir vorstellen 
( habe den Film nicht gesehen ) das dabei die inneren Organe vom Kopf getrennt werden .
Selbst habe ich mal bei einem Gemeinschaftsangeln wo der  "Herzstich " gefordert war ,
angesichts der Stiche , scherzhaft angedroht die Fische obduzieren zu lassen und jeden
zu verklagen der das kleine Herzchen verfehlt hat .
m.E. ist es egal wie -  Hautsache das Tier ist schnell tot .


----------



## Ahrtaler (10. Januar 2022)

Moin allerseits,

Ich möchte eine Forellenrute von geflochtener auf Monofil umrüsten. Welche von den Monofilen Stroft Schnüren ist die universellere, weichere und flexibelste und hat auch nicht allzu viel Dehnung, die ABR, LS oder die GTM? Welche ist zu empfehlen?


----------



## jkc (10. Januar 2022)

Hi, die ABR ist da ganz sicher raus, die ist auf Abriebsfestigkeit ausgerichtet und ist nicht sonderlich weich, ne LS hatte ich noch nie, von daher kann ich zum Vergleich GTM / LS nichts sagen, aber eine der großen Stäken bei Stroft ist doch, dass die ihre Produkte recht glaubhaft beschreiben.

Das steht z.B. zur LS:
"Wenn es also auf möglichst geringe Dehnung bei höchstmöglichen Tragkräften ankommt und eine etwas größere Steifigkeit in Kauf genommen werden kann, so ist STROFT LS die erste Wahl. Die etwas größere Steifigkeit bedingt auch ein etwas größeres Memory,..."

das zur GTM:
"Der Tuning-Schwerpunkt liegt bei den Zugfestigkeitswerten bei gleichzeitiger Optimierung höchstelastischer Geschmeidigkeit..."


----------



## Ahrtaler (10. Januar 2022)

Danke. Dann werde ich mir mal eine Rolle GTM besorgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Januar 2022)

Kann ich aus persönlicher Benutzungserfahrung bestätigen, Steifigkeit/Härte sinken folgendermaßen:

LS --> ABR --> GTM


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, die ABR ist da ganz sicher raus, die ist auf Abriebsfestigkeit ausgerichtet und ist nicht sonderlich weich


Das ist aber "nett" formuliert.
Das Zeug hatte ich auch mal aufgespult, es hat sich fast wie Draht verhalten und sprang immer wieder lustig von der Spule.
Taugt nach meiner Meinung höchstens als Vorfachmaterial., zum normalen Spinnfischen sicher nicht.

Jürgen


----------



## Ahrtaler (11. Januar 2022)

Wie mag sich dann erst die LS verhalten....


----------



## rule270 (11. Januar 2022)

Ahrtaler schrieb:


> Danke. Dann werde ich mir mal eine Rolle GTM besorgen


Hy
GTM ist absolut TOP!
Ich verwende die sogar als Vorfach!! Und steht.
MfG


----------



## DenizJP (11. Januar 2022)

Gibt es sowas auch hier? Braucht man das?    

PS: ist ein Nadel Detektor - in nem Angelforum hat sich das einer gekauft nachdem er beim Essen 2 alte Haken im Fischfilet gefunden hat


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Januar 2022)

Röntgengerät funktioniert auch… Vorsicht vor den Strahlen …


----------



## Mikesch (11. Januar 2022)

Mir stellt sich nur die Frage: Wie sind die Haken ins Filet gekommen? Wer hat Sie dort deponiert?


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Januar 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Wer hat Sie dort deponiert?



Vielleicht importiert / verkauft der Typ den detektorischen E-Nippes ja selbst. Und erhofft sich, über gezieltes Propagieren seiner Geschichte eine gewisse Anzahl von Paranoiden abmelken zu können


----------



## DenizJP (18. Januar 2022)

Moin

überlege heute am Vereinssee bissel Ansitz zu machen.

Rumschwimmen tun dort Schleien, Karpfen, Weißfische sowie Hecht und Zander.

Plane so kurz vor Dämmerung zu angeln.


Das Teil ist ein ca 100x100m Schwimmbad das in nen Teich umgebaut wurde. Struktur minimal..

Köder hab ich Tauwürmer, Mistwürmer, Maden und Mais.


Irgendwelche Tipps die fruchten bei dem aktuellen Wetter? heute ist es etwas wärmer wieder

VG


----------



## hanzz (18. Januar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Das Teil ist ein ca 100x100m Schwimmbad


Bei der Größe würde ich alle halbe Stunde den Köder mal woanders reinhalten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (18. Januar 2022)

Wie tief ist der Tümpel denn? Ich denke es ist noch zu kalt und die Fische würden tief stehen, aber wenn es keine Struktur gibt, dann wirst Du das ganze Gewässer absuchen müssen. Wenn Du trotzdem losziehen willst, dann setze auf winterliche Lockstoffe wie Zimt, Kardamom, Anis u.s.w.
Ich nehme dazu meistens Brotgewürz, das ist das meiste schon drin. Es gehen aber auch Printen und Spekulatius, schön klein gemahlen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (18. Januar 2022)

Und schreibe noch wie Du angeln möchtest, Feedern, Pose, Grundangeln....


----------



## DenizJP (18. Januar 2022)

Maximal Tiefe ist an einem Mönch mit ca 2,5m.

Ansonsten im Schnitt so 50-100cm tief.

Hab 2 Grundruten mit Bissanzeiger und ne Matchrute mit Wagglerpose im Auto liegen 

Lockstoff könnte ich vorab noch beim Askari was mitnehmen.

Boilies bzw die Montagen hab ich dazu nicht


----------



## Niklas32 (18. Januar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Maximal Tiefe ist an einem Mönch mit ca 2,5m.
> 
> Ansonsten im Schnitt so 50-100cm tief.
> 
> ...


Da würde ich ganz klassisch nah am Mönch mit kleinem Futterkörbchen und kleinen Ködern, vllt zwei Maden oder so, feedern. Vielleicht gibt es ja nen paar Weißfische. Falls sie da nicht sind, kann mit dem Futterkorb ja noch schnell einige andere Bereiche anwerfen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (18. Januar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> mit kleinem Futterkörbchen


Er hat ja keine Feederrute dabei. Ich würde beim Mönch ne kleine Futterspur legen und einen Köder auf Grund anbieten und mit der Match den Tümpel absuchen, Köder dabei leicht über Grund


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (18. Januar 2022)

Wenn man so früh im Jahr loszieht ist ein Wurfthermometer immer hilfreich, so kann man, falls vorhanden, die wärmeren Stellen finden. Wir haben hier einen Vereinssee der mit Quappe besetzt wird, da sind die Chancen bei Kälte sehr gut. Ich lege dabei auch immer eine Montage auf Grund mit nem Wurm Knäuel, und such mit der Match bestimmte Stellen im See ab. Wenn dann noch leichter Wind da ist, dann treibt die Pose und sucht fast von alleine


----------



## Niklas32 (18. Januar 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Er hat ja keine Feederrute dabei. Ich würde beim Mönch ne kleine Futterspur legen und einen Köder auf Grund anbieten und mit der Match den Tümpel absuchen, Köder dabei leicht über Grund


Naja, meine auch eher einen Feederartigen Aufbau der Montage. Wenn man dabei die Rute auf den Köder ausrichtet und den Bissanzeiger sensibel einstellt, sollte der auch dabei piepsen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (18. Januar 2022)

Beim Futter vorsichtig sein und nicht zuviel, oder stark sättigendes nehmen. Im Winter nehme ich manchmal nur Erde und mische diese mit dem beschriebenen Lockstoff


----------



## rippi (18. Januar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Lockstoff könnte ich vorab noch beim Askari was mitnehmen.


Was du brauchst ist Cabanossi aus dem Supermarkt!


----------



## DenizJP (18. Januar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Was du brauchst ist Cabanossi aus dem Supermarkt!


direkt am Haken? Oder als Haarmontage?


----------



## rippi (18. Januar 2022)

Das ist egal, glaube ich, aber am Haken finde ich besser. Also solltest du das auch tun. Die Reste kann man verspeisen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (18. Januar 2022)

Schneide Dir von der Wurst mehrere schmale Scheiben ab, teile diese in vier Stücke und brate sie in Butter, bis sie leicht Kross sind. Sie entwickeln dadurch ein starkes Aroma. Die einzelnen Stücke nimmst Du dann als Hakenköder. Hab ich allerdings noch nie im Winter eingesetzt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (18. Januar 2022)

Wir haben hier in der Vechte eine Entnahme Pflicht für Welse, und die nehmen diesen Köder im Sommer sehr gerne


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (18. Januar 2022)

Man kann auch Mettenden oder diese türkische Knoblauch Wurst nehmen.


----------



## Niklas32 (18. Januar 2022)

Jetzt wollen wir natürlich aber auch wissen ob du was gefangen hast DenizJP


----------



## DenizJP (18. Januar 2022)

Nee xD
Bin nun an den Main in der Hoffnung auf ne Grundel…

8 Grad und nix in Sicht 

Im Dezember 1 Grad und Schnee und die haben gebissen wie sonst was xD


----------



## rippi (18. Januar 2022)

Hattest du wenigstens ne Cabanossi gekauft und konntest sie als Trostsnack essen?


----------



## liac (19. Januar 2022)

Guten Tag zusammen, 

Mich würde mal interessieren wie Ihr eure Ruten nach dem Angeln zusammen packt? 

Ich habe eigentlich immer alles montiert gelassen, die Rutenteile mit Klettband fixiert und war beim nächsten Ansitz gleich einsatzbereit.

Nun ist mir allerdings aufgefallen, dass an den Knicken der Steckverbindungen die Schnur auch leichte Knicke bekommt. Leidet darunter die Tragkraft ? 

Habe nun bei den letzten Malen die Montage vor dem Ansitz neu gebunden, ist auch nicht weiter wild allerdings verliert man so halt jedes Mal rund nen Meter Schnur beim Schlaufenmontage binden.(binde diese mit Wirbeln daher passt se leider nicht durch die Ringe)

Lg liac


----------



## thanatos (20. Januar 2022)

nein das schadet der Schnur nicht wenn sie nur geknickt ist und sonst keine Schäden aufweist .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (20. Januar 2022)

Naja, ganz so einfach würde ich das nicht sehen. Je nachdem wie der Knick aussieht, kann er schon zum Riss führen. Aber wenn Du die Schnur ohne große Belastung durch die Ringe führst, dann kannst Du diese für den nächsten Einsatz schon so vorbereiten. Mach ich auch immer so, benutze dabei noch nicht einmal Klettbänder für die Spitzen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Januar 2022)

Wenn der Knick einer Monofilen durch den Ring um 180Grad umgelenkt sich mit den 2 Fingern wieder quasi "rausbügeln" lässt, schadet er nicht wirklich.
Wenn der Knick einer Monofilen widerspenstig drin bleibt und gar helle Verfärbungen/Schlieren zu erkennen sind, ist die Stelle großteils durch die Biegung überdehnt u. geschwächt worden.
Dann sollte man besser abschneiden und neu machen. 

Kann man mit aufgedrehter Rollenbremse eben gut begrenzen.
Nutzt über längere Zeit abgestellt der Schnur, der sich leicht verziehenden Rutenspitze, und vor allem der Rollenbremse.


----------



## thanatos (20. Januar 2022)

wenn eine Monoschnur sich durch Knickung verfärbt und Risse bildet ist sie definitiv schon 
zu hart ( Weichmacherverlust ) und somit schon nicht mehr knotbar - also 100% runter  . Die Rollenbremse sollte 
nach dem Angeln ohnehin entlastet werden .


----------



## Ahrtaler (21. Januar 2022)

Moin,
Grundmontagen mit 10 Gramm Blei am Forellensee. Würdet ihr an Monofiler Schnur eine sinkende Schnur nehmen, oder kann ich es bei der Stroft GTM belassen, die aber schwimmend ist?


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2022)

Ahrtaler schrieb:


> Moin,
> Grundmontagen mit 10 Gramm Blei am Forellensee. Würdet ihr an Monofiler Schnur eine sinkende Schnur nehmen, oder kann ich es bei der Stroft GTM belassen, die aber schwimmend ist?


Schwimmende Mono ist kein Problem bei auch bei leichten Grundmontagen, die hat eigentlich keinen echten Auftrieb bzw. Er reicht nur für die Schnur selbst bei Posenmontagen.
Ich angle sehr viel mit leichten Grundmontagen und benutze Ausschließlich GTM, garkein Problem. Nach dem Werfen kurz Rutenspitze ins Wasser und Schnur kurz unterkurbeln.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (21. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> benutze Ausschließlich GTM, garkein Problem. Nach dem Werfen kurz Rutenspitze ins Wasser und Schnur kurz unterkurbeln.


Hab auch die Stroft auf meinen Rollen, wie Minimax sagt, nach dem Wurf Rutenspitze unter Wasser, kurz anziehen oder reinkurbeln, dann bleibt die Schnur unter Wasser, jedenfalls dort wo man es braucht.


----------



## liac (21. Januar 2022)

Moin moin, 

Und vielen Dank für eure Einschätzungen zum Thema "Knicke in der Schnur" ! 

Lg liac


----------



## Ahrtaler (21. Januar 2022)

Danke für eure Meinung


----------



## Ahrtaler (21. Januar 2022)

Minimax kann man sagen das die Stroft eine gute und hochwertige Schnur ist?


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Januar 2022)

Ja und sogar mit Premiumpreis.


----------



## Ahrtaler (21. Januar 2022)

Das ist ja auch nicht unwichtig  Nee mal Spaß beiseite. Im Schnur- Dschungel ist man schnell überfordert.


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2022)

Ahrtaler schrieb:


> Minimax kann man sagen das die Stroft eine gute und hochwertige Schnur ist?





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja und sogar mit Premiumpreis.


Der Prof hats prägnant zusammengefasst:

Die wenigsten werden bestreiten, daß die GTM eine gute Qualitätsschnur mit hoher Tragkraft und wünschenswerten Eigenschaften (insbesondere in den kleinen Durchmesser 20 und weniger) ist.

Aber noch weniger würden bestreiten, das Stroft gnadenlos und irrwitzig teuer bis an die Schmerzgrenze für Mono ist.

Ich persönlich angle fast nur mit Durchmessern 18 und weniger, und selten mit 20 oder 22. Seit Jahr und Tag benutze ich die GTM und bin persönlich von ihr überzeugt. Den zweifellos hohen Preis dafür nehme ich in Kauf.


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2022)

Ahrtaler schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch nicht unwichtig  Nee mal Spaß beiseite. Im Schnur- Dschungel ist man schnell überfordert.


Achtung, Angler und ihre Lieblingsschnüre sind eine komplizierte Sache: 10 Angler und mindestens 15 Meinungen und Empfehlungen. Und alle haben recht, einige sogar zweimal, denn 'die' Schnur gibt es eigentlich nicht. Es gibt mehrere (Mono)Threads wo es hoch herging, sind aber lesenswert.


----------



## Mooskugel (21. Januar 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> wenn eine Monoschnur sich durch Knickung verfärbt und Risse bildet ist sie definitiv schon
> zu hart ( Weichmacherverlust ) und somit schon nicht mehr knotbar - also 100% runter  . Die Rollenbremse sollte
> nach dem Angeln ohnehin entlastet werden .


In Monofiler Schnur ist kein Weichmacher enthalten, das sind im Normalfall Polyamide. Polyamide können Wasser aufnehmen und werden durch diese Wasseraufnahme weicher und geschmeidiger. Deshalb macht es Sinn vor dem neu bespulen die Schnur in Wasser einzuweichen. 
Was aber möglich ist, das die Schnur durch UV Einwirkung oder halt bei sehr trockenen Bedingungen hart und spröde wird.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (21. Januar 2022)

Ahrtaler schrieb:


> kann man sagen das die Stroft eine gute und hochwertige Schnur ist


Weiß ich nicht ob man das so sagen kann, dazu gibt es zu viele gute Schnüre auf dem Markt, und ich denke das viele hier auf ihre Schnur schwören werden, aber für mich ist sie das, ich habe sie auf meinen Floats, als 0.16 und 0.18. Sie hat mich noch niemals enttäuscht oder im Stich gelassen. Ich kaufe sie immer als 500derter und spule sie selbst auf. Sie wird regelmäßig gewechselt und ist auch nach drei vier Jahren in gutem Zustand auf der gekauften Rolle


----------



## jkc (21. Januar 2022)

Sie ist halt unfassbar teuer was in meinen Augen nicht ansatzweise im Verhältnis steht, noch viel weniger als bei deren geflochtenen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (21. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Sie ist halt unfassbar teuer


Das muss man immer im Verhältnis sehen, wenn Du eine günstigere Schnur nimmst, und hast dort Probleme mit Perücken, Rissen oder anderem, und schneidest regelmäßig ein paar Meter ab, dann gleicht sich das wieder aus. Die Stroft hat einfach eine gute Tragkraft, auch bei den geringen Durchmessern, und macht auch dann eine gute Figur, wenn mal ne Schleie, ne große Brasse oder ein Satzkarpfen anbeißt. Und ich denke, das Vertrauen in seine Schnur schon ein paar Euros mehr wert sind. Wenn eine Schnur wie die Stroft sich trotz diesem erhöhtem Preis so gut verkaufen lässt, dann sagt das schon einiges aus. 
Aber lasst uns jetzt hier keinen neuen Schnur Thread beginnen, da hat dann doch jeder seinen eigenen Favoriten


----------



## Astacus74 (21. Januar 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Ich kaufe sie immer als 500derter und spule sie selbst auf. Sie wird regelmäßig gewechselt und ist auch nach drei vier Jahren in gutem Zustand auf der gekauften Rolle


Und nach dem aufspulen den Rest im dunklen kühlen Keller einlagern, das sind die besten Voraussetzungen um eine lange Haltbarkeit zu
haben.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Sie ist halt unfassbar teuer was in meinen Augen nicht ansatzweise im Verhältnis steht, noch viel weniger als bei deren geflochtenen


Für einen wenig-Verbraucher ist es halt nicht schlimm, ob die Spule jetzt 4€ oder 8€ kostet.
Das muss man auch in Zeit & Aufwand nachrechnen, suchen, experimentieren, Enttäuschungen, das braucht eigentlich keiner, außer man hat ein Faible für das Extreme.
Bei Geflecht hat sich die Lage seit Daiwas Offensiven mit sehr dünner maßhaltiger Schnur auch fundamental geändert.

Das Marketing von Waku und Made in Germany usw. sowie viele Promoter sind eben wirklich gut.
Zudem sind etliche frühere Konkurrenten weg vom Markt. Es gab einige an sehr guten und sogar bessere als die Strofties, aber die gibt es nicht mehr oder nicht mehr so verfügbar. Das füllt schon andere Threads zu Genüge.
Der Händlermarkt in DE geht klar den Weg der Nachfrage(r), gerade bei Monofil, die schnell wieder raus muss.


----------



## vonda1909 (21. Januar 2022)

Früher war die Qualität  wohl  besser manche Schnüre  habe ich schon 20 Jahre  drauf und nichts von dem was hier geschrieben  wurde hatte  ich jemals  mit den Schnüren  gehabt nix spröde keine knicke  weder Schnurrbruch. Und es waren keine teuren  Schnüre.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (21. Januar 2022)

Genau, schön kühl, trocken und ohne UV Licht. Dann hat man viele Jahre Freude daran und das macht den Preis mehr als wett.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (21. Januar 2022)

Ich gehe regelmäßig auf Zander und Hecht, mit Köderfisch und Pose. Die erste Schnur, die ich damals benutzt habe, ist viele Jahre her, war eine 0,30 Noname aus dem Raiffeisen Markt, auch das Stahlvorfach, war von dort aus der Hobbyabteilung. Ich habe damit meine ersten Hechte aus der Ems zum Landgang bewegt.
Das meine ich ja, wenn ich schreibe, das jeder seine Schnur hat, und Vertrauen in diese und deshalb sollten wir hier keinen neuen Schnur Thread starten.


----------



## DenizJP (24. Januar 2022)

Da bin ich mit meiner Frage ja bestens hier aufgehoben ^^


taugt das Fluorocarbon-Vorfach von LMAB was? Ist vergleichsweise günstig.

wollte mir eventuell das in 0,35mm holen mit ca. 8kg Tragkraft


----------



## spike999 (24. Januar 2022)

Ich bin zufrieden damit,hab es in 2 verschiedenen Durchmessern...nicht besser,aber auch nicht schlechter als vergleichbare


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (24. Januar 2022)

Irgendwie machen wir hier ja alle Werbung, oder lehnen bestimmte Schnüre ab, also negativ Werbung.
Und wir diskutieren hier regelmäßig über Tackle von 400 Euro und mehr, die Rolle von über 300 Euro kommt dann noch dazu. Wie kann es dann sein, daß wir über Schnüre sprechen, die 4,50 oder 20 Euro kosten. Nehmt immer das wozu ihr Vertrauen habt. Dabei sollte das Geld nicht unbedingt eine Rolle spielen. Ich bin Rentner mit ner kleinen Erwerbsminderungsrente. Aber mein Hobby ist mir immer noch so viel Wert das ich in gutes Material investiere.. Wenn man Vertrauen in sein Material hat, ist es doch egal wie viel es kostet. Wenn man sparen will, nimmt halt das Günstige. Hauptsache es erfüllt die Erwartungen... Also lasst uns den Schnur Thread hier beenden. Und stellt bitte wieder Fragen für den sich kein anderer Threat lohnt.


----------



## jkc (24. Januar 2022)

Ich lasse mich beim Kauf halt nur ungerne abziehen und wenn es etwas gibt, was das Soll für nichtmal 20% des Preises, nicht signifikant schlechter erfüllt, na dann...
Und merkste nicht, dass Du am hartnäckigsten auf dem Thema rumreitest?


----------



## vonda1909 (24. Januar 2022)

10 sagen dir das  10 was anderes  und  nun bist du schlauer?
Und dann noch 10 die ihre Schnur  für die beste hält....
Lohnt es sich dann noch in 3 weiteren Foren nach zu fragen. 
Womit  fischen die Kollegen  in den anderen Ländern?
 Bist du damit  durch bist sind schon  neue Schnüre auf dem Markt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich beim Kauf halt nur ungerne abziehen und wenn es etwas gibt, was das Soll für nichtmal 20% des Preises, nicht signifikant schlechter erfüllt, na dann...


Schnüre habe ich viele, viel aufgespult und ersetze letztlich viele.
Das läppert sich zusammen, da stecken dann auch viele hunderte Taler drin.
Und viel Zeit und Arbeit mit der Aufspulerei, Ausprobieren, Vergleichen am Wasser, Anpassen, Einsatzbereitschaft herstellen und aufrecht erhalten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Bist du damit  durch bist sind schon  neue Schnüre auf dem Markt!


Das stimmt leider haargenau, nach kaum 2 Jahren wird neu aufgelegt, die Bezeichnung, das Aussehen  und Etikett ein bischen geändert, die eingeführten "wertvollen" Namen aber weiter genutzt.
Schon darf man prinzipiell mit dem ganzen Ausprobier- und Testzyklus wieder neu anfangen - wozu eigentlich keiner Bock hat.
Die alten Produkte sind aber futsch, Vergangenheit, die guten Sachen sind immer zuerst aus.
Auf jahrelanger Erfahrung beruhende Einschätzungen sind mindestens unsicher, oder ganz hinfällig. 
Das effektivste für den Käufer ist nun, was für den Vertreiber und Hersteller *am billigsten und damit am wahrscheinlichsten* ist, nämlich von umverpackter Scheinneuware auszugehen, was sehr oft tatsächlich auch hin kommt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (24. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Und merkste nicht, dass Du am hartnäckigsten auf dem Thema rumreitest?


Ich respektiere Deine Meinung und werde dazu nichts mehr schreiben, es gehört hier nicht wirklich hin. Danke Dir für Deine offenen Worte, aber meine Einstellung bleibt....


----------



## DenizJP (24. Januar 2022)

Also bei Schnüren kann ich das schon verstehen...

ich werf ja net bei jedem Hänger oder Fehlbiss meine Rolle ins Wasser und brech die Rute übers Knie..

aber Schnüre und Vorfächer sind je nach Gewässer schneller ab und weg wie alles andere....


----------



## Duke Nukem (24. Januar 2022)

Frage zum Stromverbrauch.

Ich möchte ein einfaches Echolot ausschließlich zum Anzeigen der Wassertiefe kaufen.
https://www.toplicht.de/de/navigation-lektuere/logge-lot/echolot-handlot/7760/nasa-target-2-echolot

Zitat:"Stromverbrauch (10 mA + 10 mA für Beleuchtung) und sind für 12 Volt Spannung ausgelegt."

Macht also max. 20mA

Eine 1,5V AA Batterie hat etwa 2000mA. Wenn ich nun einen Batteriehalter für 8 Batterien nehme, erhalte ich 12V - 2000mh. Damit würde das Gerät ca. 100 Stunden laufen. Stimmt meine Rechnung?


Andreas


----------



## jkc (24. Januar 2022)

Hi, ist die Frage, ob die Angabe an der Stelle nur die Werte für das Display sind und noch der Verbrauch des Gebers addiert werden muss, was meiner Ansicht nach zwar die Angaben torpedieren würde, an anderer Stelle so aber mal im Zusammenhang mit Echoloten erwähnt wurde...
Rechnerisch ist Deine Berechnung korrekt.


----------



## Tobias85 (24. Januar 2022)

Idealisiert gerechnet passt das, aber darin ist nicht berücksichtigt, dass die Spannung einer Batterie mit der Zeit abnimmt. Dann wären da die Fragen, wie stark die Ausgangsspannung wirklich ist (die ist oft etwas höher, eben wegen der Spannungsabnahme mit der Zeit), wie schnell die Spannung in der Realität abnimmt (die ist übrigens auch temperaturabhängig) und welche Spannung dein Echolot tatsächlich braucht, um zu laufen. Müssen es wirklich die vollen 12V sein oder reichen auch 10,5V? Umso niedriger die Spannung werden darf, desto länger funktioniert das ganze natürlich.

Da man die ganzen Daten nicht hat und da sicher noch weitere technische Aspekte zu berücksichtigen sind, ist ne Vorhersage also praktisch unmöglich, wie lange das ganze in der Praxis hält. Bei den Preisen für den Batteriehalten und denen für Batterien/Akkus wäre es ja aber kein finanzieller Beinbruch, das einfach auszuprobieren.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (24. Januar 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Ich bin Rentner mit ner kleinen Erwerbsminderungsrente. Aber mein Hobby ist mir immer noch so viel Wert das ich in gutes Material investiere.. Wenn man Vertrauen in sein Material hat, ist es doch egal wie viel es kostet.


Geht mir nicht anders, ich fische lieber eine "billige" Rolle und Rute, anstatt das ich eine Schnur nutze mit der ich nur Ärger habe, die meine Erwartungen nicht erfüllt oder schlimmstenfalls dazu führt das ich Fische verliere.
Ich fische zu 99% vom Boot aus, da muss ich keine Rollen und Ruten nutzen die noch den letzten Meter mehr Wurfweite bringen, wichtig ist mir persönlich eben das ich keinen Fisch durch Schnurbruch verliere
Das bin ich schon dem Fisch schuldig


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (24. Januar 2022)

Neues Thema, neues Glück


Tobias85 schrieb:


> die ist übrigens auch temperaturabhängig


Da hast Du vollkommen Recht, die Angaben in den Berichten sind immer idealisiert und werden in den meisten Fällen den wahren Bedingungen nicht gerecht.


----------



## Duke Nukem (24. Januar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen für den Batteriehalten und denen für Batterien/Akkus wäre es ja aber kein finanzieller Beinbruch, das einfach auszuprobieren.


Sehe ich auch so. Wenn die Rechnung soweit stimmt, stellt sich nur noch die Frage ob ich für den ganzen Urlaub ein oder 2 Batteriesätze brauche.

Danke
Andreas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (24. Januar 2022)

Das kannst Du doch ganz einfach für Dich beantworten Sei immer auf der sicheren Seite. Viel Glück und Petri für Deinen Urlaub


----------



## Ahrtaler (1. Februar 2022)

Moin allerseits,

Hechtangeln am See; zwischen geflochtener Hauptschnur und Stahlvorfach noch ein Stück Fluorocarbon?
Hechtangeln am Rhein; hier würde ich wegen der Abriebfestigkeit eines montieren. Korrekt?
Wie lang?


Barschangeln am See/ Rhein; die gleichen Fragen wie oben?!

Danke,


----------



## jkc (1. Februar 2022)

Hi, es geht auch ohne Fluo dazwischen, hab ich noch nie gemacht.
Kürzlich die Rute vom Kollegen geworfen wo das so montiert war, nervte extrem, dass entweder der Knoten in die Ringe ging oder die hängende Schnurlänge zum werfen ein Stück zu lang war.
Für mich wäre das nur eine Option wenn es den Wurf nicht behindert, wobei ich die Vorteile halt auch nicht sehe.

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Februar 2022)

Genau, weglassen den Kram, falls aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht unbedingt nötig - bringt überhaupt nichts bzw. hat nur Nachteile:

- Ratterknoten = unnötige Wurfbremse, Ringeinlagen-Stresser
- Köderführungs- und feeling-verfälschender Effekt
- Zusatz-Knoten im System = zusätzliche Schwachstelle und zusätzlicher Drecksammel-Punkt

In puncto Abrieb einfach ein längeres 1x7-Stahlvorfach (60-70 cm) verwenden.


----------



## Guinst (1. Februar 2022)

Hallo, ich wollte letztes Jahr schon meine 30g Effzett Blinker mit etwas dezenteren Wirbeln und Sprengringen ausstatten.
Zwei verschiedene Modelle von Sprengringen (weiß leider nicht mehr welche) haben sich verformt.
Kennt jemand vielleicht ein Fabrikat, daß nach starker Öffnung (um in die Öse des Effzetts) zu passen, absolut dicht schließt, ohne Lücke bzw. Spalt? Idealerweise sollte der Sprengring kleiner sein als das Original. Aber auch gleich groß, wäre in Ordnung, denn auch die originalen haben diesen nicht gerade vertrauenserweckenden Spalt.


----------



## vonda1909 (1. Februar 2022)

Kann mir nur vorstellen  das ,das Fluorocarbon   als Sollbruch Stelle in der Schnur  sein soll .Und die Haupschnur nicht irgendwo reißt.


----------



## Ahrtaler (1. Februar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, es geht auch ohne Fluo dazwischen, hab ich noch nie gemacht.
> Kürzlich die Rute vom Kollegen geworfen wo das so montiert war, nervte extrem, dass entweder der Knoten in die Ringe ging oder die hängende Schnurlänge zum werfen ein Stück zu lang war.
> Für mich wäre das nur eine Option wenn es den Wurf nicht behindert, wobei ich die Vorteile halt auch nicht sehe.
> 
> Grüße JK


Das passt zu meinen Vorstellungen. Aber am Rhein bin ich schon unsicher, die FC ist ja auch besser im Abriebverhalten, Muscheln Steine ect...

Wie siehst du das?


----------



## Ahrtaler (1. Februar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Genau, weglassen den Kram, falls aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht unbedingt nötig - bringt überhaupt nichts bzw. hat nur Nachteile:
> 
> - Ratterknoten = unnötige Wurfbremse, Ringeinlagen-Stresser
> - Köderführungs- und feeling-verfälschender Effekt
> ...


Sehe ich genauso. Bei meiner Spinnrute von 2,40 ist der Knoten mal schnell im ersten Ring.

Wegen dem Abrieb ein längeres Stahlvorfach wählen wäre ja machbar, wie sieht es dann mit der Scheuchwirkung aus?


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2022)

Ahrtaler schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Bei meiner Spinnrute von 2,40 ist der Knoten mal schnell im ersten Ring.
> 
> Wegen dem Abrieb ein längeres Stahlvorfach wählen wäre ja machbar, wie sieht es dann mit der Scheuchwirkung aus?


Mit FG knoten ist das kein Problem, meine Vorfächer sind bis 2 m lang und habe auch bei den kleinen Ringen an der UL Rute keine Probleme


----------



## jkc (1. Februar 2022)

Ahrtaler schrieb:


> Das passt zu meinen Vorstellungen. Aber am Rhein bin ich schon unsicher, die FC ist ja auch besser im Abriebverhalten, Muscheln Steine ect...
> 
> Wie siehst du das?


Also bei manchen Hängern in der Steinpackung mag es vielleicht einen Vorteil mit dem FC geben, läuft da die Hauptschnur über einen Stein ist sie schnell durch, dafür hat man bei anderen Hängern vermutlich Nachteile, weil eine durchgehende Hauptschnur bessere Tragkraftwerte erreichen dürfte.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Fisch im Drill genau und nur mit dem einen Meter Schnur aus FC auf ein Hindernis trifft halte ich für relativ gering...


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2022)

Guinst schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte letztes Jahr schon meine 30g Effzett Blinker mit etwas dezenteren Wirbeln und Sprengringen ausstatten.
> Zwei verschiedene Modelle von Sprengringen (weiß leider nicht mehr welche) haben sich verformt.
> Kennt jemand vielleicht ein Fabrikat, daß nach starker Öffnung (um in die Öse des Effzetts) zu passen, absolut dicht schließt, ohne Lücke bzw. Spalt? Idealerweise sollte der Sprengring kleiner sein als das Original. Aber auch gleich groß, wäre in Ordnung, denn auch die originalen haben diesen nicht gerade vertrauenserweckenden Spalt.


Hattest Du sowas im Sinn?




Ist aber ein 22er, 30er habe ich nicht


----------



## Guinst (1. Februar 2022)

Exakt.


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2022)

Guinst schrieb:


> Exakt.


----------



## Guinst (1. Februar 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## DenizJP (4. Februar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Also bei manchen Hängern in der Steinpackung mag es vielleicht einen Vorteil mit dem FC geben, läuft da die Hauptschnur über einen Stein ist sie schnell durch, dafür hat man bei anderen Hängern vermutlich Nachteile, weil eine durchgehende Hauptschnur bessere Tragkraftwerte erreichen dürfte.
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Fisch im Drill genau und nur mit dem einen Meter Schnur aus FC auf ein Hindernis trifft halte ich für relativ gering...



heißt also auf Hecht würdest du auch in so klaren Gewässern wie dem Rhein keine Scheuchwirkung von Hauptschnur zu Stahl/Titanvorfach direkt sagen?


----------



## jkc (4. Februar 2022)

Nein, nicht wirklich. Z.B. meine beiden größten Hechte habe ich bei den besten, in meinen Gewässern vorkommenden Sichtbedingungen, mit den dicksten Vorfächern die ich verwende / den man die größte Scheuchwirkung unterstellt, gefangen.
Zu den Zeiten hat's mehrere Meter Sichtweite, der zweite Fisch kam auf nen 120lbs silber glänzendes, ummanteltes Vorfach, auffälliger kann man ja nicht fischen.
Ich nehme da keinen Unterschied zwischen einem dünnen oder dicken Vorfach wahr und mit dick meine ich dick, so um 1mm Stärke, da ist 15kg Sevenstrand ohne Ummantelung geradezu unsichtbar dagegen.
Auch wenn Kollegen dabei sind und parallel mit Flou fischen liegen die Bissanzahlen, langfristig betrachtet, gleich auf.

Edit: wenn ich so dicke Vorfächer fische sind die zwischen 60 und 120cm lang, ob oberhalb davon jetzt Flou oder geflochtene kommt...who cares.

Grüße JK


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> heißt also auf Hecht würdest du auch in so klaren Gewässern wie dem Rhein keine Scheuchwirkung von Hauptschnur zu Stahl/Titanvorfach direkt sagen?


Wenn ein Hecht richtig "Bock "hat, ist dem wurscht ,was vor dem Köder baumelt.


----------



## DenizJP (4. Februar 2022)

Das ist klar ^^

frag mich halt manchmal ob man den einen Biss mit FC dann hätte eher rauskitzeln können ^^

aber vermutlich ist da tatsächlich die Stimmung der Fische und der eigentliche Köder entscheidender...


----------



## jkc (4. Februar 2022)

Fc ist nicht zwingend weniger auffällig meinem Verständnis nach, insbesondere nicht in "Hechtstärke".


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Februar 2022)

Ahrtaler schrieb:


> wie sieht es dann mit der Scheuchwirkung aus?


Das ist reine Kopfsache bzw. industrie-getriebenes Marketing - die üblichen Sprüche von wegen "die Gewässer werden immer klarer" usw. Für mich alles irrelevantes Voodoo.

Ich fische schon immer Stahl (je nach WG-Klasse auch sehr stark mit Ummantelung) direkt an der Braid. Funktioniert bestens und völlig unabhängig von der Wassertrübung.


----------



## hanzz (4. Februar 2022)

Letztens den Verikalzander auch mit silber glänzendem Stahlvorfach gefangen und beim Vertikalen hat der Zander ausreichend Zeit sich das ganze Gebamsel am Köder anzuschauen. Auch kein FC davor.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> und der eigentliche Köder entscheidender...



Insbesondere der Umgang mit dem Köder bzw. dessen passende Auswahl (Größe, Druckwelle) und die Führung.

Der beste Köder nützt nichts, wenn er suboptimal bedient bzw. eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

die Unsichtbarkeit von FC ist sowieso nur ein Märchen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Februar 2022)

Aber hallo. Wenn ich FC bei Sonne durch den klaren Forellenbach ziehe, glitzert das ziemlich deutlich erkennbar. Scheint eine Art Lichtleiter zu sein - will ich auf Forelle und Döbel im Klarwasser nicht haben.

Mache ich das mit der ganz leicht bräunlichen Stroft ABR, glitzert da überhaupt nichts. Und die Schnur ist zudem extrem robust. Insofern am Bach die Mono meiner Wahl.

Mit der ABR als durchgängige Hauptschnur geht bei mir im Vergleich zu FC durchgängig oder Braid + Vorschalt-FC oder -Mono am Bach am meisten - das hat jedenfalls mein Vergleich über die Zeit ergeben.

Drum setze ich da nur noch auf "komplett unsichtbar" bis zum Snap (Bach ist definitiv hechtfrei, kein Bedarf für Stahl).

Eine "Glitzer-Strecke" vor dem Köder ist die einzige Scheuchwirkung, die ich für mich im Klarwasser als real identifiziert habe und darum vermeide.

Ob nun bei Mono oder Stahl - bei Silber-Glitzer-Stahl habe ich im Vergleich zu brüniertem Material mehr "Anguck-Nachläufer" festgestellt. Für meinen Geschmack zu viele. Drum fische ich nur noch brünierte Stahlvorfächer und dunkle Kleinteile.

Mit steigender Tiefe (sowie natürlich bei Nacht, sofern kein Wolfsmond) mag das evtl. abnehmen - wirkliche Tiefe habe ich aber nicht zur Verfügung, da ist zumeist bei max. 2,20 m Schluss (wobei das schon das Extrem darstellt - größtenteils sind 50 cm bis ca. 1,20 m vorherrschend, also super flach).


----------



## DenizJP (7. Februar 2022)

Gehört vielleicht in den Kauf-Bereich aber da wollte ich nix neues aufmachen.

Gibt es eine Rolle die eine besonders hohe Übersetzung für das Rapfenangeln hat aber zeitgleich auch robust genug ist bei dem ganzen Gekurbel auf Dauer?

so bis 250€?


----------



## vonda1909 (7. Februar 2022)

Wieviel Schnur  soll denn bei einer  Umdrehungen  genommen  werden. 
Und die Rollen Größe wäre auch hilfreich.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (7. Februar 2022)

Ich habe keine Ahnung welche Übersetzung meine Baitcaster haben, aber damit drehe ich in der Regel um einiges schneller ein als mit der herkömmlichen Stationärrolle
Zumal bei bei Baitcastrollen oft eine "normale" Version und eine mit hohem Schnureinzug angeboten wird
Ist das bei Stationärrollen nicht der Fall? 
Wenn dem so ist würde ich immer auf eine (Spinn) Rolle zugreifen mit der ich schon eigene Erfahrungen gemacht habe und sie als gut empfinde, die gleiche Rolle eben nochmal, aber dann mit höherer Übersetzung


----------



## keinangelprofi (7. Februar 2022)

DenizJP Eine hohe Übersetzung ist 1 zu 6.2 
Bei Daiwa ist das Kürzel XCH oder CXH oder so
Gibt es natürlich auch von Shimano, Kürzel weiß ich aber nicht.
250 € muss man glaube ich nicht ausgeben?


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2022)

Penn hat zB ein paar Rollen mit hoher Übersetzung im Programm, shimano und Daiwa auch.


----------



## DenizJP (7. Februar 2022)

Soll ne 3000er Rolle werden mit Schnurzeinzug idealerweise 90cm +


Jo 250€ ist eventuell bissel viel angedacht ^^


----------



## Snâsh (7. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Soll ne 3000er Rolle werden mit Schnurzeinzug idealerweise 90cm +
> 
> 
> Jo 250€ ist eventuell bissel viel angedacht ^^


Hab dafür ne alte Daiwa Certate. In 4000 hat die 1,06m Einzug


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Soll ne 3000er Rolle werden mit Schnurzeinzug idealerweise 90cm +



Vielleicht findets du irgendwo eine Stradic FJ STC3000XGFL ?
Die hat 6.4:1 und 94cm Einzug.

Penn Spinfisher VI 3500 auch 94cm.


----------



## Bilch (7. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Soll ne 3000er Rolle werden mit Schnurzeinzug idealerweise 90cm +
> 
> 
> Jo 250€ ist eventuell bissel viel angedacht ^^











						Daiwa EXCELER EA 3000HA Frontbremsrolle, 64,99 €
					

Die neue EXCELER Serie überzeugt in allen Punkten – der extrem weiche und ruhige Lauf und die exzellente Ausstattung erinnern an sonst deutlich teurere Mode




					www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de
				




Besser geht's kaum, das Getriebe viel Robuster als bei der Stradic und nicht so hoch übersetzt wie die Spinnfisher


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Daiwa EXCELER EA 3000HA Frontbremsrolle, 64,99 €
> 
> 
> Die neue EXCELER Serie überzeugt in allen Punkten – der extrem weiche und ruhige Lauf und die exzellente Ausstattung erinnern an sonst deutlich teurere Mode
> ...



Ich glaub das ist noch die alte Daiwa Größe welche mindestens einer 4000er shimano von der Größe entspricht.
Ansonsten natürlich .


----------



## Bilch (7. Februar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist noch die alte Daiwa Größe welche mindestens einer 4000er shimano von der Größe entspricht.
> Ansonsten natürlich .


Stimmt, Schnurfassung 220 m 0,28er Mono


----------



## DenizJP (7. Februar 2022)

Schau mir immer wieder gern Spinnfischen auf Winterhechte auf YouTube an..

was mir jedes Mal ins Auge springt - die GuFis werden meist doch recht zackig und nah an der Oberfläche geführt.

War die Logik und Theorie nicht, dass die Fische am Grund kleben? Oder kommen diese eher hoch wenn sie die Silhouette vom Köder über sich erkennen?


----------



## jkc (7. Februar 2022)

Logik und Theorie,... wissen die Fische oft nix von.  

Ich starte zwar auch meistens langsam, aber es gibt auch bei kaltem Wasser Tage da triggert sie eine zackige Führung mehr.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Februar 2022)

Mache ich auch so. Start ganz im Keller mit Slo-Mo - geht darauf gar nichts, werden Druckwelle und Tempo schrittweise erhöht.

Bis hin zu kräftig abgehenden Lipless Cranks - die haben mir schon diverse Winterhechte gebracht.

Suspender-X-Raps mag ich bei Kälte auch gern: Mit denen kann man schön zwischen (wilder) Action, Langsam-Leier und schwebendem Steh-Zuppel abwechseln.

Also quasi mehrere Führungsfliegen bis runter zum kompletten Stillstand mit einer Köderklappe. Fängt auch immer wieder Winterfisch.


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. Februar 2022)

Kommt natürlich drauf an, was Du für Videos schaust. in einem Polder, in Holland ,der vielleicht zwei Meter tief und vier Mete breit ist,
kommt ein beißwilliger Hecht, auch bei kaltem Wasser vom Grund, nach oben und schnappt sich den Köder .Ob schnell oder langsam geführt, muss man dann austesten.
Bei mir am Gr .Plöner See ist das so ,dass ab spätestens Ende November die Hechte doch eher, direkt am Grund stehen., Das können dann Bereiche zwischen
14 und 20 M. Tiefe sein .Je nachdem ,wo die Futterfische gerade stehen .Wir haben in der Zeit immer sehr gute Erfolge gehabt, in dem wir vom Boot aus 60 g.
schwere Pilker , im Barschdekor so weit wie möglich ausgeworfen haben und dann wie beim Dorschangeln, in Grundnähe zum Boot zurück geführt haben.
Entgegen aller Regeln war diese Methode  auch oft erfolgreicher, als von Angelkollegen die mit großen Gummilatschen,an schweren Bleiköpfen unterwegs waren.
Obwohl der Köder für Hecht doch ziemlich lütt ist ,waren dort viele Fische von 1 M. + dabei. Warum das so war,... keine Ahnung ,aber das ist eben Angeln.


----------



## Nuesse (8. Februar 2022)

Beim Angeln mit Tulip ,ist es da besser den Haken im Fleisch 
zu verstecken oder sollte die Spitze frei bleiben ?

Oder am Haar anbieten ?


----------



## DenizJP (8. Februar 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Kommt natürlich drauf an, was Du für Videos schaust. in einem Polder, in Holland ,der vielleicht zwei Meter tief und vier Mete breit ist,
> kommt ein beißwilliger Hecht, auch bei kaltem Wasser vom Grund, nach oben und schnappt sich den Köder .Ob schnell oder langsam geführt, muss man dann austesten.
> Bei mir am Gr .Plöner See ist das so ,dass ab spätestens Ende November die Hechte doch eher, direkt am Grund stehen., Das können dann Bereiche zwischen
> 14 und 20 M. Tiefe sein .Je nachdem ,wo die Futterfische gerade stehen .Wir haben in der Zeit immer sehr gute Erfolge gehabt, in dem wir vom Boot aus 60 g.
> ...



war letztendlich eh egal xD die Nidda gestern war unbeangelbar xD

28gr Jigs damit man 5-10 sek Absinkphase hatte xD


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Februar 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Beim Angeln mit Tulip ,ist es da besser den Haken im Fleisch
> zu verstecken oder sollte die Spitze frei bleiben ?
> 
> Oder am Haar anbieten ?



Der Haken kann ruhig im FrüFlei versteckt sein.
das Zeug ist so weich dass er beim Anhieb rauskommt und fasst.

Am Haar geht nur eingestrumpft (Fox Arma Mesh zB).
So hält es ewig am Haken:


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Februar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Haken kann ruhig im FrüFlei versteckt sein.



Sollte er sogar, da er ansonsten viel zu schnell ausschlitzt - der ums-Eck-gehende Hakenbogen bei freiliegender Spitze kann wie ein Cutter wirken.

Darum: Einfach mit der Ködernadel aufziehen und dann die Spitze reindrücken. Ich angele da durchgebunden, d. h. ohne aushängbares Vorfach. Drum stecke ich die Nadel durch den Würfel, ziehe den Haken mit der Nadelöse durch, drehe ihn um 90 Grad und versenke die Spitze.

Dazu muss der Würfel allerdings eine gewisse Größe haben, damit man ihn nicht mit dem durchgezogenen Hakenbogen intern komplett zerschlitzt - dann hält es auch nicht mehr richtig.

Ich fische jedoch Tulip-Streichholzschachteln bzw. recht mächtige Würfel - da geht das einwandfrei. Passend zur Ködergröße unter Verwendung eines ziemlich großen Hakens (bei mir Gr. 4 bis 2, je nach Hersteller).

So ein eckiger Tulip-Köder hat auch den Vorteil, dass er wie ein Cube-Blei relativ gut auf dem Grund liegenbleibt und sich nicht durch ständiges Wegtreiben-Wollen bzw. Schleifen/Bewegen/Rollen schnell selbst vom Haken wegschubbert - das Zeug ist halt mega weich.

Wenn nicht gerade zu heftige Strömung vorherrscht, "ankert" so ein größerer Würfel dann von selbst ganz gut.


----------



## vonda1909 (8. Februar 2022)

Und das  kannst du werfen?
Oder nur unter der Hand kurz raus?


----------



## Guinst (8. Februar 2022)

Hallo, kennt jemand zufällig die Lagermaße für Shimano Sustain FG 2500 und 4000?
Für Schnurlaufröllchen und Knob weiß ich es (4x7x2,5). Ich würde sicherheitshalber gerne noch welche für die Achslagerung dazubestellen. Wäre nett, wenn jemand die Maße parat hätte. (müssten die gleichen wie bei der Biomaster FB, Rarenium und Stradic Ci4 sein).


----------



## Mefospezialist (9. Februar 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Beim Angeln mit Tulip ,ist es da besser den Haken im Fleisch
> zu verstecken oder sollte die Spitze frei bleiben ?


Weshalb denn Tulip?

Es gehen auch viele andere wesentlich härtere Würste wie Fleischwurst oder Bifi/Salami, welche genau so gut fangen aber besser am Haken halten. 
Und gerade Bifi/Salami gibt durch den hohen Fettgehalt super Duftstoffe ins Wasser ab.


----------



## Nuesse (9. Februar 2022)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Weshalb denn Tulip?


Ich lese immer heimlich im Ükel mit ,die Kollegen dort
fangen mit dem Pressfleisch außerordentlich schöne
Fische .


----------



## DenizJP (9. Februar 2022)

schaue mir neuerdings Tenkara Videos an...

sieht schon nice aus und würde mich eher reizen wie echtes Fliegenfischen wie wir es hier kennen.

hat da jemand ne Homepage zu parat die gut ist?


einziges Problem: wo findet man solche schönen Gebirgsbäche wo man nicht sein Erstgeborenes opfern muss um angeln zu können xD

was diese Art des Angelns vermutlich fast unmöglich macht hier in DE...


----------



## Nuesse (9. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> hat da jemand ne Homepage zu parat die gut ist?








						Fliegenfischenshop Nr. 1 - 1000fliegen.de
					

Egal, ob du auf der Suche nach einer neuen Fliegenrute oder nach fängigen Fliegen bist, wir haben alles, was du brauchst. Jetzt gleich stöbern!




					www.1000fliegen.de
				




Ich hab aber keine Ahnung ob die gut ist .


----------



## Minimax (9. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> schaue mir neuerdings Tenkara Videos an...
> 
> sieht schon nice aus und würde mich eher reizen wie echtes Fliegenfischen wie wir es hier kennen.
> 
> ...


Tenkarafischen wurde vor einiger Zeit mal im Board diskutiert, da gibt's einiges an Infos und Links:





						Tenkara antesten
					

Hallo Gemeinde,  irgendwie zipft mich das Tenkara an. Wenig Zeug und sehr pur. Bei Nippon Tackle wird eine A-Tec Rute recht preiswert angeboten. Taugt das was? Wer mag mir seine Erfahrungen mit der Methode mitteilen?  Danke Andal




					www.anglerboard.de
				



Ich glaube auch, Forelle74 Praktiziert diese Art der Angelei, vielleicht kann er noch weiterhelfen?
Jg
Minimax


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Februar 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Ich lese immer heimlich im Ükel mit ,die Kollegen dort
> fangen mit dem Pressfleisch außerordentlich schöne
> Fische .


Stelle deine Fragen dort, du brauchst nicht heimlich mitlesen…
Da wirst du nett aufgenommen, das ist der einzigste thread auf der Welt der überfreundlich im Umgang ist… Nur die nettesten aller netten tummeln sich da rum.


----------



## Nuesse (9. Februar 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Nur die nettesten aller netten tummeln sich da rum.


Darf Jürgen deshalb bei Euch nicht mitmachen ?

Ich bin eher der Kunstköderangler ,ich versuche mich nur ein wenig für die OCC vorzubereiten .
Aber vielen Dank für die Einladung


----------



## vonda1909 (9. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> schaue mir neuerdings Tenkara Videos an...
> 
> sieht schon nice aus und würde mich eher reizen wie echtes Fliegenfischen wie wir es hier kennen.
> 
> ...


Kann mir vorstellen  das es im Sauerland viele Möglichkeiten gibt


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> schaue mir neuerdings Tenkara Videos an...
> 
> sieht schon nice aus und würde mich eher reizen wie echtes Fliegenfischen wie wir es hier kennen.
> 
> ...


Hallo
Dazu brauchst du keinen Gebirgsbach.
Hier gibts auch Bordies die Tenkara an anderen Gewässern betreiben.

Bei mir sinds kleinere Flüsse und Bäche die eigentlich überall in Deutschland zu finden sind .

Es müssen ja auch nicht nur Forellen sein.

Auf die Tenkara Fliege beisst alles mögliche.
Mescalero   betreibt das Thema Tenkara auch recht aktiv glaube ich.

Als Grundausstattung kann ich dir die Maxcatch empfehlen.

Ist ein Chinesischer Hersteller spezialisiert aufs Fliegen Fischen.

Da stimmt zumindest Preisl/Leistung.
Und wenn du direkt auf der Hersteller Seite bestellst bekommst immer was Gratis dazu.

"TENKARA FLY FISHING" https://m.maxcatchfishing.com/TENKARA_FLY_FISHING_.html

Hier die beste Deutsche Seite:

"Tenkara Germany" http://www.tenkara-germany.de
Erklärt eigentlich schon alles.

Und hier noch ne USA Seite .
Die Jungs vertreiben Tackle und drehen Videos zum Thema Tenkara.
"Tenkara USA®: Leaders in Tenkara Rods, Tenkara Lines and Tenkara Flies" https://tenkarausa.com

Auf der Website ist auch alles erklärt zum Thema Tenkara.

Bei Fragen lies dir ruhig mal Andals Thread durch oder Frag einfach hier.

Grüße Michi


----------



## Mescalero (9. Februar 2022)

Gute Seiten der amerikanischen Tenkarapioniere und auch zum Shoppen sind noch tenkarabum.com und dragontailtenkara.

Den weiter oben verlinkten Shop 1000fliegen.de kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Ist eigentlich in Italien (Südtirol) aber sie versenden per Express und das Zeug ist in zwei Tagen da.
Und es ist der einzige Laden weit und breit, in dem es Tenkaraschnur gibt. Auch wenn die pinkfarbene Level Line nicht viel taugt - besser als nichts.


----------



## liac (10. Februar 2022)

Guten Tag zusammen,

Weiß zufällig jemand ob aktuell an der Ruhr in Witten oberhalb vom Wehr an angeln zu denken ist ?

Habe nen aktuellen Bericht gefunden dass Hochwasser ist (4,60m Pegel) kann aber leider null einschätzen ob fischen möglich ist bzw Sinn macht.

Edit: 4,60m war es wohl noch vor einigen Tagen, jetzt ist der Pegel bei ca.3,35m.

Lg liac


----------



## jkc (10. Februar 2022)

Hi, oberhalb von welchem Wehr? Da gibt's einige.
Ich selbst kenne die Strecke nicht, aber der Haven Heveney ist komplett Durchfluss-unabhängig und in jedem Fall zu befischen, das ist aber kein Geheimnis und gerade bei erhöhtem Abfluss sind da viele unterwegs.
Ich denke am Flusslauf selbst wird es den ein oder anderen Spot geben, wo es Sinn machen könnte, mitten in der frei fließenden Strecke eher nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## liac (10. Februar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, oberhalb von welchem Wehr? Da gibt's einige.
> Ich selbst kenne die Strecke nicht, aber der Haven Heveney ist komplett Durchfluss-unabhängig und in jedem Fall zu befischen, das ist aber kein Geheimnis und gerade bei erhöhtem Abfluss sind da viele unterwegs.
> Ich denke am Flusslauf selbst wird es den ein oder anderen Spot geben, wo es Sinn machen könnte, mitten in der frei fließenden Strecke eher nicht.
> 
> Grüße JK



Ersteinmal danke dir für deine Einschätzungen 

Meine das Stück oberhalb der Herbeder Schleuse vor dem Kemnader-See.

Lg liac


----------



## DenizJP (15. Februar 2022)

Moin in die Runde!

Hab nun schon mehrmals gehört, dass ein Doppeldrilling-System bei Köderfischen den Vorteil hat, dass man den Fisch nicht erst lange ziehen lassen muss sondern relativ zeitnah anhauen muss (Zander, Hecht).


Ich bin beim Nervenkitzel mit Einzelhaken und KöFi wenn der Fisch abzieht immer total fertig und verhau auch mal gern dann den Anhieb   
kann da sowas Abhilfe schaffen wirklich?


Drilling-System erhöht ja manchmal auch die Aussteigergefahr soweit ich mich erinnere...


----------



## Snâsh (15. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde!
> 
> Hab nun schon mehrmals gehört, dass ein Doppeldrilling-System bei Köderfischen den Vorteil hat, dass man den Fisch nicht erst lange ziehen lassen muss sondern relativ zeitnah anhauen muss (Zander, Hecht).
> 
> ...


Wie bereits öfter von mir angesprochen nutze ich am Main gerne ein Doppel-Drilling System, eine Feederrute und sitze direkt dahinter. Sobald ich auch nur den Verdacht auf einen Biss habe setze ich umgehend einen Anhieb. Klappt.


----------



## thanatos (15. Februar 2022)

ja das aussteige Risiko erhöht sich - in der Regel kann man beim Hecht nicht viel falsch machen 
er nimmt den Köderfisch quer zieht los und bleibt stehen dreht sich den Fisch und schluckt ihn 
runter und schwimmt langsam weiter - jetzt sitzt der Anhieb zu 99,99 % 
beim Zander angeln ist das gaanz anders - der nimmt den Köder meist von hinten - da ist man 
am besten mit einem Einzelhaken beraten - und ob man ihn dann wirklich kriegt steht auf 
einem ganz anderem Blatt -


----------



## DenizJP (15. Februar 2022)

Snâsh  du knotest dir die dann selbst mit Fluo nehme ich an? Da muss ich noch üben - Fertigsystem sind meist teuer und gefühlt für 30cm Rotaugen ausgelegt..


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Februar 2022)

Suche mal über die Forensuche nach "Schnellanschlagssystem" - da müssten zahlreiche Beiträge kommen (u. a. von mir, ich verwende das selbst).

Dabei nicht nur nach Titeln suchen, sondern auch im Text.

Da kommen dann Infos zu Hakengrößen, Materialien, Vorfachlängen, Vorfach-Materialien, Aufbau (inkl. Hook Sleeves, Quetschhülsen, Kleinteile), verschiedenen Haken- bzw. Vorfach-Konfigurationen und Setups (u. a. Grund, Grund auftreibend, Pose treibend, Pose aktiv geführt, Subfloat, Freeline mit Bleischrot, Deadbait Pencil mit Uptrace).

Erst kürzlich hat hier z. B. jemand nach wegrostenden Drillingen genau für diese Montage gesucht.

Allein über dieses Thema könnte man schon fast ein ganzes Buch schreiben, wenn man es umfassend beleuchten will.


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> in der Regel kann man beim Hecht nicht viel falsch machen
> er nimmt den Köderfisch quer zieht los und bleibt stehen dreht sich den Fisch und schluckt ihn
> runter und schwimmt langsam weiter - jetzt sitzt der Anhieb zu 99,99 %


Hm, also wir machen das im Freundeskreis mit Doppeldrillingsystem so, dass wir sobald wir den Biss als solchen bemerken den Anhieb setzen, je nach Situation vergehen dabei vielleicht paar Sekunden, da man noch ausm Schlafsack raus und in die Pantoffeln muss, aber bewusst warten tun wir allenfalls bei sehr großen Köfis. Bei den Standardgrößen bis sagen wir 150g Rotauge hauen wir wirklich sofort drauf und trotzdem kommt es gar nicht mal selten vor, dass die Haken schon im Schlundbereich sitzen, auch nach unter 30 Sekunden...
Also wenn die Absicht besteht, sich offen zu halten, ob man den Fisch entnimmt oder zurücksetzen möchte, kann ich nur dazu raten schnell anzuschlagen und über eventuelle Fehlbisse und Aussteiger hinweg zu sehen.

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Februar 2022)

Mache ich auch so - bei Standard-Köfis besteht die "Wartezeit" bis zum Anschlag bei mir im Straffen der Schnur.

Vor allem Hechte ziehen nicht immer ab und beißen im Winter oft nicht sehr vehement. Insofern zimmere ich bei Normalköfis drauf, sobald der Backbiter auslöst (bei Grundmontage; bei einer Posenmontage hat man es etwas leichter, da man zugucken kann).

Genau dafür wurde das Schnellanschlagssystem ja ersonnen bzw. heißt so:

Das kommt ursprünglich aus England, wo das Zurücksetzen von Hechten Standard ist. Insofern wurde dort überlegt, wie man das gestalten kann, damit die Rücksetz-Überlebensschancen am höchsten sind (= Schlucken möglichst vermieden wird).

Am klarsten ist für mich der Deadbait Pencil = eine Art Liftmontage: Wenn der flach liegt, hat der Hecht den Köfi definitiv im Maul, da das Ankergewicht vom Grund abgehoben ist.

Geht übrigens in leichterer Form auch prima auf Zander - einfach eine feine Schleien-Liftmontage mit unbebleiter Pose verwenden und mit max. 1 g ankern - das zieht ein Zander problemlos weg, ohne sich dran zu stören.

Also z. B. Pose = 0,6 g Tragkraft, Ankergewicht = 1 g.

Pose übertiefen, dann nach dem Auswurf die Schnur straffen, bis sich die flach liegende Pose etwa halb aufrichtet (nicht zu stark durchspannen). Bügel natürlich offen lassen und die Schnur mit einem Gummiring, Steinchen etc. sichern.

Beim Biss hebt der Fisch das Gewicht vom Grund ab, die Pose legt sich flach. Wenn das der Fall ist, gleich anschlagen.

Beim Hecht sind ca. 10 g ein guter Standardwert als Ankergewicht.

Aber wie schon oft gesagt:

Beim Deadbait Pencil gehört unbedingt immer (!!!) ein vergleichsweise längeres Uptrace vor das Hooktrace - auch beim Zanderangeln, da können ja auch Hechte beißen.


----------



## DenizJP (15. Februar 2022)

Das Schnellanschlag-System ist nix anderes wie Doppel-Drilling System mit einem Drilling vorne am Köfi-Kopf und einem eher Richtung Schwanzwurzel richtig?


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2022)

Jupp


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Februar 2022)

Bei Grundmontage ja - bei treibender Posenmontage kann der Köfi alternativ auch mit einem Haken am Rücken angeködert werden, wenn waagerechte Präsentation erwünscht sein sollte.

Dann kann als Haltehaken auch ein großer EH verwendet werden (hält dann besser), während der Fanghaken wie üblich aus einem kleinen Drilling besteht.

Muss aber nicht sein - ein mit dem Kopf nach unten hängender Köfi am Standard-System fängt genauso gut und fliegt vergleichsweise besser ohne Überschläge. Waagerechtes Anködern daher besser nur auf Nahdistanz bzw. gezielt für bestimmte Situationen (z. B. lautloses Ablassen an einem Spot ohne Werfen) verwenden.

Bei einer aktiv geführten Posenmontage sollte der Köfi dagegen inline vom Maul her angeködert werden.

Wie gesagt: Zu allen Optionen gibt es bereits (teils sehr) ausführliche Beiträge hier im Board.


----------



## DenizJP (15. Februar 2022)

Ok - dann muss ich das mal mit Fluo-Vorfach am Main mal testen. Bzw die Montage wie ich sie da variieren kann je nach KöFi-Größe


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Februar 2022)

Beim Zanderangeln mit Hechtgefahr lässt sich das Ganze z. B. sehr gut mit AFW 7x7 in 6 kg realisieren. Super weich, super dünn und sehr zuverlässig.

Gezielt auf Hecht natürlich deutlich stärkere Stahlkaliber verwenden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. Februar 2022)

Ich fische seit Jahren fast nur noch Ansitz mit totem Köderfisch. Schade das so gut wie nie über das Drachkovitch System gesprochen wird. Die älteren Angler werden es noch kennen, man bekommt es auch heute noch und ich habe damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. gute Erinnerungen an die Ansitze Auf jeden Fall keine verangelten Hechte oder Zander. Googlet mal...


----------



## DenizJP (15. Februar 2022)

Drachkovich ist doch ein aktives Ködersystem?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. Februar 2022)

Es lässt sich aber auch hervorragend aus dem Sessel heraus führen. Man legt den Köderfisch auf Grund und holt ihn alle paar Minuten ein wenig ein. Funktioniert immer wieder sehr gut. Und wenn der Biss kommt, dann kannst Du sofort anschlagen, die Haken sitzen immer vorne im Maul


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. Februar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Gezielt auf Hecht natürlich deutlich stärkere Stahlkaliber verwenden.


Warum?


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Februar 2022)

Alternativ geht das auch mit einem bestahlten C-Rig prima - das kann man in Spinnpausen auch einfach "weiterfischend" im Wasser lassen (Vorsicht: Bügel aufmachen, sonst geht bei Biss evtl. die Rute flöten).

Bei üblichen Zanderköfis: Nose-Hooking mit großem EH, so ein kleiner Köfi wird auch von kleineren Zandern meist voll weggeballert.

Bei Hechtköfis: Vorfach wie bei aktiv geführter Posenmontage = großer EH durch die Schädeldecke, den kleinen Fang-Drilling in die Flanke setzen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. Februar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Gezielt auf Hecht natürlich deutlich stärkere Stahlkaliber verwenden.


Denkst Du der Esox beisst das durch? Oder ist es die Tragkraft, die Dir Sorgen macht?


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Februar 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Warum?


Fängt schon mit den Köfis an - beim Ballern von großen Köfis können wüste Kräfte entstehen, die ein schwächeres Vorfach schon beim Werfen bzw. Einschlag beschädigen können.

Zudem kommt beim Deadbaiten auf Hecht ziemlich derbes Grät zum Einsatz - je nach Fischgröße, Anschlagsstärke und/oder Rannehmen-Müssen (vor allem in direkter Hindernisnähe) und/oder evtl. Hindernis-Kontakt  mörsert es so ein dünnes Zandervorfach bei Belastungsspitzen potenziell durch.

Darum fische ich auf Hecht mindestens 12 kg (im feinsten Fall bei handlangen Normalköfis) - mit starker Tendenz zu 18 kg, bei ganz großen Brocken dann 30 kg.

Meine heftigste Deadbait-Rute (eigentlich eine weichere Pilke) hat ein WG von 250 g - so ne ganze Tiefkühl-Forelle plus Blei bringt wüst was auf die Waage. Das will kompensiert werden. In diesem Fall hat das Vorfach bei mir 30 kg aufgrund der entstehenden Kräfte.

Selbst mit diesem Derbstock muss man dann beim Werfen bzgl. Überlastung entsprechend vorsichtig vorgehen. Meine normalen 3-lbs-Stöcke haben aber auch mehr als genug Dampf, wenn man bei Anschlag und Drill ordentlich reinhuft.

Ich bevorzuge zum Deadbaiten als Hooktrace immer 7x7 aufgrund der Weichheit. Kollegen fischen bei großen Köfis aber auch 1x7 mit Erfolg - das ist einfach persönliche (Wohlfühl-) Ansichtssache.

Generell gilt: Je größer der Köfi, desto unwichtiger die Weichheit und Feinheit des Stahlvorfachs.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. Februar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Darum fische ich auf Hecht mindestens 12 kg (im feinsten Fall bei handlangen Normalköfis) - mit starker Tendenz zu mindestens 18 kg, bei ganz großen Brockeen auch mal 30 kg.


OK, verstanden. Aber wenn Du dann dazu die richtige Hauptschnur auswählst, dann bist Du fast in Waller Stärke. Ich persönlich glaube einfach immer noch an meine richtig eingestellte Bremse. Und da reicht mir fast immer eine 0.20 oder 0.25. Dicker gehe ich selten. Aber Du wirst Deine persönliche Erfahrung gemacht haben und es ist wichtig das man seinem Tackle und seiner Montage vertraut


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Februar 2022)

Wie gesagt: Mit der eigentlichen Fisch-Power hat das nur wenig zu tun. Ein halbes Pfund oder auch mehr (Köfi plus Blei) wollte ich mit ner 0,25er nicht werfen wollen - das knallt potenziell schon beim Wurf-Durchziehen ab.

Meine Standard-Schnur zum Deadbaiten auf Hecht ist eine abriebsoptimierte 0,40er Mono - an der Segelpose (Fox System Drifter) fische ich 0,36er PP oder 0,40er Climax Cult Catfish aufgrund der großen Distanzen

--> Braid schwimmt und bringt auf weite Distanz den Anschlag besser durch. Bei Segelpose und Frostgefahr nehme ich da die fettere Climax.

Beim unmittelbaren Eiskanten-Treibe-Posieren und/oder ganz großen Köfis (z. B. ganze Tiefkühl-Forelle) an Nicht-Segelposen-Montagen gehe ich auf ne 0,50er Mono hoch. Ebenso bei in Hindernisnähe platzierten Subfloat-Montagen.

Letztere sind dann wieder ein ganz eigenes Thema für sich und haben mit Waller-U-Posieren gar nichts zu tun - ganz anderer Aufbau und Ansatz.

Erschöpfende Ausführungen über (situativ) spezialisiertes Deadbaiting aller Art (passive wie aktive Ansätze inkl. Schilderung der jeweiligen Komplettsysteme und deren Unter-Varianten) füllen wie gesagt problemlos ein ganzes Buch.


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2022)

Jou, zudem sind 20er und 25er nicht die richtigen Schnüre um bei nem größeren Köfi den Anhieb auf die Hakenspitzen zu bekommen, allein der Wasserwiderstand des Köfi kontakariert den ja schon weg, nicht davon anzufangen, wenn da noch ein feister Hecht mit seinen Zähnchen dran festhält.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Februar 2022)

Und noch 60 g Grundblei oder mehr beim Anschlag mit bewegt werden wollen.

Auch deshalb muss das ganze System derb reinhuf-fähig sein - definitiv keine Anwendung für Feinmono. Auch eine 0,35er ist mir da noch zu schwach.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. Februar 2022)

Nun, eine 0.40 liegt so bei 12 bis14 kg Traglast. Eine 0.50 liegt bei 22 kg. Wenn Du ein 30 Kg Stahlvorfach wählst dann passt das irgendwie nicht zusammen. Und auch der Abrieb, bzw. die Festigkeit bei Steinen oder Muscheln ändert sich beim Stahlvorfach nicht automatisch durch höhere Tragkraft. Aber wie schon gesagt, es ist Deine Montage, Du musst Dich damit Wohlfühlen, und dann ist alles andere unwichtig. Ich persönlich würde es so nicht machen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. Februar 2022)

Ich komme übrigens aus Aachen und hab 23 Jahre in Köln gelebt, gearbeitet und kenne die Strecke von Bonn bis Wesel... Ich hab nie verstanden warum es immer wieder die Diskussion über Abrisse durch Steinpackungen und Muscheln gibt. Außer bei Barben hat es bei mir keine Fische gegeben, die auf den Grund flüchten. Aber auch dabei kann man die durch eine entsprechend lange Rute, im richtigen Winkel geführt, vom Grund weghalten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. Februar 2022)

Naja, diese Diskussion wird endlos, da hat jeder seine Erfahrungen und schwört auf seine Montage.
Ich hab eine Feeder von Shimano. Wurf Gewicht 150 g. 
Da werfe ich, den voll beladenen Korb, an der Grenze zum Wurf Gewicht, knapp 80 Meter. Die Feederspitze biegt sich bis kurz vor dem Bruch. Die Schnur ist eine 0.18. Richtig geworfen, gibt es nur den kurzen Moment, vor dem lösen der Schur, wo richtig Druck auf Schnur und die Rute wirkt. Hat man die richtige Rolle gewählt, spult sich die Schnur ohne eigenen Druck ab. Vorne fliegt ein Gewicht, hinten spult die Rolle ab. Eine Kraft auf die Schnur sollte nicht wirken. Alles danach ist die richtige Einstellung der Bremse.... Aber vielleicht bin ich ja damit alleine in meiner Vorgehensweise. 
Natürlich haben wir hier wieder das Thema Knoten, gerödel auf der Schnur und Abrieb durch Steine und Muscheln, das ändert sich aber nicht dadurch, daß ich 30 Kg Tragkraft für mein Stahlvorfach wähle.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. Februar 2022)

Monofile und geflochtene Angelschnüre Tragkraft-Tabelle
					

Die meisten Angelschnur-Hersteller tricksen bei Angaben der Tragkraft ihrer Produkte. Folgende Tabelle gibt eine Übersicht über die tatsächlich möglichen Tr




					www.simfisch.de
				




Ich werfe 150g und habe bei einer 0.18 eine Tragkraft zwischen 3 und 4 Kilo. Es ist nicht die Schnur die Probleme macht. Es ist der Wurf als solches, vielleicht die falsche Rolle und natürlich die Angst vor dem Angelgebiet....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. Februar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Jou, zudem sind 20er und 25er nicht die richtigen Schnüre um bei nem größeren Köfi den Anhieb auf die Hakenspitzen zu bekommen,


Erklär mal... Wieso bekomme ich mit ner 0.20 den Anhieb nicht genauso durch, wie z.B. mit ner 0.50?


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2022)

Die wird da unter Umständen schon an ihre Tragkraftsgrenze, Bzw. Schockbelastungsgrenze getrieben, Schnurdehnung wird auch mehr, so näher ich mich in Richtung maximaler Tragkraft der Schnur bewege.

Aber mag sein, dass wir aneinander vorbei schreiben, ich schreibe vom Hechtangeln mit Köderfischen 100g aufwärts.
Um den Anhieb da durchzubringen, muss man davon ausgehen entweder den Köderfisch, den der Hecht unter Umständen festhält, oder eben die Haken aus dem Köderfisch zu bewegen.


----------



## vonda1909 (15. Februar 2022)

Wie bekomme ich neue Apps   auf ein Samsung T V RTLPlus ist nich Voreingestellt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Februar 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> RTLPlus ist nich Voreingestellt.



Sei froh.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. Februar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Aber mag sein, dass wir aneinander vorbei schreiben, ich schreibe vom Hechtangeln mit Köderfischen 100g aufwärts.
> .


Das mache ich auch, aber ich hab noch nie ein Problem damit gehabt einen Anhieb durchzubringen. Nur wenn die Schnur eine extreme Dehnung hat. Ich verstehe aber immer noch nicht was der Schnurdurchmesser mit dem Anhieb zu tun hat. Ist aber auch egal.. Jeder so wie er mag, und ich mag halt was anderes, und das hat bisher immer funktioniert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. Februar 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich neue Apps auf ein Samsung T V RTLPlus ist nich Voreingestellt


Mit der richtigen Rute, Rolle und Schnur geht auch das problemlos,


----------



## hanzz (15. Februar 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich neue Apps   auf ein Samsung T V RTLPlus ist nich Voreingestellt.


Welcher Samsung? 
Hast du Sky Q?


----------



## Allround-Angler (15. Februar 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber immer noch nicht was der Schnurdurchmesser mit dem Anhieb zu tun hat.


Dünne Schnur dehnt sich viel leichter als dicke Schnur.
Um einen 50er Strick zu dehnen, muss man schon ordentlich ziehen. So stark, dass die Kraft schon ausreicht, um einen Anheb zu setzen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (16. Februar 2022)

Dann hab ich meine Hechte mit ner 0.20 wohl immer nur durch Glück gefangen, ist auch ne Erkenntnis..... 
Ne mal im ernst, wir sprechen bei der Dehnung, wenn es hoch kommt, über cm. Und wenn, dann dehnt sich die Schnur wenn der Hecht schon am Haken ist. Meine Hechte haben den Köderfisch genommen, sind ein paar Meter geschwommen, haben die Schnur bei richtig eingestelltem Freilauf gespannt, und genau dann erfolgt der Anhieb. Und ob sich die Schnur dabei dehnt, hat den Hecht nicht interessiert, der hatte dann nämlich den Haken schon im Maul. Und wenn er dann flüchtet, kommt mir die Dehnung der Schnur entgegen, denn die Kopfschläge werden richtig gut abgepuffert. Ihr könnt schreiben was ihr wollt, ich werde niemals ein Stahlvorfach mit 30kg Tragkraft an eine 0.50 Mono mit 22kg binden. So nach dem Motto, viel hilft viel.


----------



## vonda1909 (16. Februar 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Welcher Samsung?
> Hast du Sky Q?


Nein habe ich nicht. Doch ich mache es nun übers Handy  mit der  Spiegelung  4 Wochen zur Probe  und so den Zugang  zum Fußball.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (16. Februar 2022)

Wenn Du statt Fußball auf Angelsender umstellst dann gibt's hier sicherlich mehr Antworten.
Das sind die Momente, wo ich unseren Andal hier im Forum vermisse. Er hätte sicherlich den richtigen Spruch parat gehabt. Ich hoffe er schaut uns aus Fiddlers Green zu und hat seinen Spaß an dem Unsinn den wir hier immer verzapfen.
Sei gegrüßt mein Freund


----------



## Snâsh (16. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Snâsh  du knotest dir die dann selbst mit Fluo nehme ich an? Da muss ich noch üben - Fertigsystem sind meist teuer und gefühlt für 30cm Rotaugen ausgelegt..


Ja natürlich knote ich mir die selber oder baue diese aus Stahl. Ansonsten nehme ich gerne steiferes 50-70er Mono/Fluo wegen unseren Bartelträgern am Main


----------



## JottU (16. Februar 2022)

Bei meinem Samsung schalte ich einfach auf RTL und drücke dann auf den roten Knopf der Fernbedienung, vonda1909. Ne extra App habe ich auch nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Februar 2022)

Ich habe mal ein wenig aufgeräumt, meine Herren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (16. Februar 2022)

Danke


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (16. Februar 2022)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob ihr euch das Drilling System mit Stahlvorfach selber baut, und wie ihr das macht, krimpen, Sprengring..... Oder kauft ihr das fertig montiert?


----------



## Astacus74 (16. Februar 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Ne mal im ernst, wir sprechen bei der Dehnung, wenn es hoch kommt, über cm.



Wenn dein Mono 10% Dehnung hat sind das 10cm auf den Meter, also kannst du ja mal gern ausrechnen wieviel Meter da auf 
25m zusammenkommen.
Im Schnitt haben Monofile aber 15% bis 35% Dehnung.


Gruß Frank


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Februar 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob ihr euch das Drilling System mit Stahlvorfach selber baut, und wie ihr das macht, krimpen, Sprengring..... Oder kauft ihr das fertig montiert?



Ausschließlich Selbstbau und lastoptimiert - die Haken befestige ich jeweils mit einer gesicherten NK-Verbindung (geht mit 7x7 problemlos). Die einzige Quetschung befindet sich da bei mir am oberen Vorfachende

--> entweder direkt an einem Tönnchenwirbel zum direkten Anknoten an die Hauptschnur oder an einem Solid Ring (Stahl doppelt durchgeführt) zum Einhängen in einen Karabiner. In beiden Fällen aber mit Schrumpfschlauch über der Hülse als Anti-Abscher-Sicherung an den Hülsenkanten.

Normale Fertig-Vorfächer aus industrieller Massenfertigung verwende ich grundsätzlich nie (auch nicht zum Spinnfischen) - auch bei Marken-Teilen viel zu viel Gruscht mit suboptimalen Kleinteilen, Haken und Längen dabei.

Zudem sehr oft auch noch suboptimal = zu fehleranfällig aufgebaut. Und dafür in Summe auch noch viel zu teuer. Absolut gruselig, was da z. T. angeboten wird.

Da konfiguriere/baue ich lieber alles selbst und weiß dann ganz genau, was ich da habe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (16. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Im Schnitt haben Monofile aber 15% bis 35% Dehnung.


Hallo Frank, danke für die Info. Ist es aber nicht so, daß diese Dehnung erst einsetzt wenn richtig Druck auf der Schnur ist? Beim Anschlag ist dieser aber doch noch nicht da. Ich muss nur den Schnur Bogen einholen, das passiert aber über den Freilauf und dessen Bremse. Erst wenn der Haken sitzt kommt doch dann die Dehnung ins Spiel. Außnahme, wenn ich extrem viel Kraft brauche um den Haken ins Maul zu treiben. Das hatte ich bisher noch nicht, ein normaler Anschlag, ohne viel Kraft hat bisher immer gereicht. Scharfe Haken vorausgesetzt. Wie schon geschrieben, spreche ich vom Ansitzangeln mit Pose und totem Köderfisch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (16. Februar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> geht mit 7x7 problemlos).


Und das kaufst Du dann als Meterware?


----------



## Tokka (16. Februar 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob ihr euch das Drilling System mit Stahlvorfach selber baut, und wie ihr das macht, krimpen, Sprengring..... Oder kauft ihr das fertig montiert?


Drillingssysteme fische ich manchmal von Mr. Pike, wenn ich zu faul bin zum basteln. Aber eigentlich baue ich sie mir selber. Und zwar aus möglichst kleinen Haken, je nach Köderfischgröße 4er, 6er (meistens) oder 8er Drillinge.

Zandervorfächer baue ich immer selber, da meistens in den Zandergwässern von mir keine Hechtgefahr ausgeht, gerne nur FC mit einem Drilling oder  Einzelhaken.

Zum Spinnfischen baue ich meine Vorfächer im selber und zwar aus Titan (N2K) und dann auch gerne geknotet und mit einem Tropfen UV Kleber versiegelt. Und je nach Anwendung auch mal 7x7 Stahl (Drennan, Flexonite) und dann gequetscht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Februar 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Und das kaufst Du dann als Meterware?



Klar - bevorzugt von AFW (American Fishing Wire). Je nach Anwendung ohne oder mit Coating. 

Übrigens auch hervorragend als Stingermaterial für Gummis 23cm+ geeignet (unter 23ern verwende ich keine Extra-Stinger, da unnötig bzw. unnötig metzelnd - ich vertikale jedoch nicht, da kann der Stinger-Bedarf ggf. schon mal anders aussehen; v. a. bei Verwendung schwerer Köpfe).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (16. Februar 2022)

Tokka schrieb:


> Und zwar aus möglichst kleinen Haken, je nach Köderfischgröße 4er, 6er (meistens) oder 8er Drillinge.


Hast Du auch die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die Drillinge extrem in der Qualität schwanken, je nachdem von welchem Hersteller man kauft? Gibt es da hier Präferenzen? Welche sind für Euch die Besten?


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Februar 2022)

Kommt ganz drauf an, wie man Qualität definiert bzw. auf was man Wert legt:

Beispielsweise sind Owner ST-36 extrem scharf, aber aufgrund der CP-Spitze nicht nachschleifbar.

Ich persönlich lege beim Deadbaiten auch Wert darauf, dass die Dinger wegrosten können, falls man doch mal einen im Fisch lassen muss.

Insofern verwende ich da auf Hecht schon lange Partridges in Gr. 4 (Haltehaken) und Gr. 6 (Fanghaken). Die sind sehr stabil, nachschleifbar und können wegrosten.


----------



## Tokka (16. Februar 2022)

Da gibt es große unterschiede. Ich benutze meistens Owner oder Hayabusa (sauscharf, kleben richtig). Und du?


----------



## Astacus74 (16. Februar 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Hallo Frank, danke für die Info. Ist es aber nicht so, daß diese Dehnung erst einsetzt wenn richtig Druck auf der Schnur ist? Beim Anschlag ist dieser aber doch noch nicht da.


Das ist ein fließender Übergang richtig aber ich wollte darauf hinweisen das sich Mono nicht nur ein paar cm dehnt


Gruß Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (16. Februar 2022)

Tokka schrieb:


> Und du?


Du, ich muss zugeben, daß ich früher nur mit Blinker, Twister oder Gufi gefischt habe. Beim Gufi und DropShot mit Einzelhaken. Mittlerweile bin ich leicht Gehbehindert und fische nur noch Ansitz mit totem Köderfisch. Da bin ich neben Drachkovitch noch auf der Suche nach dem richtigen 2 Drilling System. Deshalb ist jede Info und Beschreibung für mich Gold Wert. 
Danke und Gruß
Reinhard 




Astacus74 schrieb:


> wollte darauf hinweisen das sich Mono nicht nur ein paar cm dehnt


OK, das ist richtig. Habe ich bewusst etwas untertrieben um zu zeigen, daß die Dehnung nicht immer maßgeblich für den Anschlag sein muss. Aber Du hast natürlich Recht.
Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Raven87 (17. Februar 2022)

Moinsen,

ich war gestern zum loten an einem meiner Vereinsgewässer und es war eine Katastrophe. Das System scheint mir der aller letzte Marketing-Gag-Rotz-Mist.... 
Aber der Reihe nach.

Zum Material:
- 12 ft Karpfenrute
- 6000er Baitrunner
- 0,18er Geflochtene (schwimmend)
- Nash Markerpose (die Kleinere)

Ich habe die Pose wie in der Anleitung montiert und ein 85g Blei vorgeschaltet, welches frei auf der Schnur läuft. Die Funktion ist prinzipiell gegeben, das habe ich auf kurzen Distanzen probiert. Ich habe dann die potenziellen Spots in 70-80 m Entfernung angeworfen und musste feststellen, dass die Pose es nicht schafft die frei gegebene Schnur weg zu ziehen. Ich habe die Rutenspitze auch unter Wasser gedrückt und so die Schnur unter Wasser gespannt. Als ich dann aber Schnur gegeben habe, um den eigentlichen Lotvorgang ein zu leiten, wurde diese Schnur nicht weg gezogen. Ich könnte noch die größere Markerpose kaufen, die hat dann vielleicht 15g mehr Tragkraft. Das wird aber sicher nicht reichen, um die Schnur zu straffen. Ist das System wirklich so unbrauchbar wie ich glaube oder habe ich einen Fehler gemacht!? Sinkende Schnur kann ja auch nicht die Lösung sein, da ich die schwimmende Schnur ja unter Wasser bekommen habe...


----------



## Vanner (17. Februar 2022)

Hast du vor dem Poseneinhänger noch eine größer Gummiperle aufgezogen, so das sich das frei laufende Blei nicht daran verklemmen kann? Bild von deiner Montage wäre hilfreich.

Ansonsten kann es auch sein, dass du im Krautfeld gelandet bist und die Pose da irgendwie hängen beleibt.


----------



## Raven87 (17. Februar 2022)

Vanner schrieb:


> Hast du vor dem Poseneinhänger noch eine größer Gummiperle aufgezogen, so das sich das frei laufende Blei nicht daran verklemmen kann? Bild von deiner Montage wäre hilfreich.
> 
> Ansonsten kann es auch sein, dass du im Krautfeld gelandet bist und die Pose da irgendwie hängen beleibt.



Ja das Blei läuft auf so einem Seitenarm, der bei dem Set dabei war. Ich hatte einige Stellen dabei die sich kiesig angefühlt haben, als ich den Grund abgetastet habe und da ist auch nichts passiert. Es war einfach Null Zug auf der Schnur


----------



## Wuemmehunter (17. Februar 2022)

Nach meiner Ansicht klingt das vor allem nach einem Auftriebsproblem. Gerade vor dem Hintergrund der relativ großen Distanz würde ich eine Pose mit mehr Auftrieb verwenden. Eine weitere und/oder ergänzende Ursache könnte in dem Druchlaufwirbel liegen, der möglicherweise die Geflochtene nicht fluffig durchlaufen lässt. Möglicherweise zieht die Geflochtene auch Dreck in den Wirbel oder die Perle.


----------



## Raven87 (17. Februar 2022)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nach meiner Ansicht klingt das vor allem nach einem Auftriebsproblem. Gerade vor dem Hintergrund der relativ großen Distanz würde ich eine Pose mit mehr Auftrieb verwenden. Eine weitere und/oder ergänzende Ursache könnte in dem Druchlaufwirbel liegen, der möglicherweise die Geflochtene nicht fluffig durchlaufen lässt. Möglicherweise zieht die Geflochtene auch Dreck in den Wirbel oder die Perle.


Ja ich sehe das auch klar als Auftriebsproblem. Blockiert wird da eigentlich nichts. Der große Metallring läuft über der Schnur:


----------



## Vanner (17. Februar 2022)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Ja ich sehe das auch klar als Auftriebsproblem. Blockiert wird da eigentlich nichts. Der große Metallring läuft über der Schnur:


Stimmt, bei diesem Set sollte sich nichts verklemmen. 20g sollte die aber auch haben, denke ich mal.


----------



## feko (17. Februar 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Du, ich muss zugeben, daß ich früher nur mit Blinker, Twister oder Gufi gefischt habe. Beim Gufi und DropShot mit Einzelhaken. Mittlerweile bin ich leicht Gehbehindert und fische nur noch Ansitz mit totem Köderfisch. Da bin ich neben Drachkovitch noch auf der Suche nach dem richtigen 2 Drilling System. Deshalb ist jede Info und Beschreibung für mich Gold Wert.
> Danke und Gruß
> Reinhard
> 
> ...


Je mehr Schnur im Wasser, je dünner die mono, je weicher die Rute...
Desto weniger kommt beim Anschlag durch.
Es ist sehr maßgeblich.


----------



## Bogaversenker (17. Februar 2022)

Servus,
ich hatte dieses Problem auch schon mal an einem See,allerdings bei heftigem Wind mit dadurch entstandener Strömung.
Da ich direkt zur Wochenendsession dort war,hab ich mich am Ufer umgeschaut und mir ein Stück einer angeschwemmten Schwimmnudel abgeschnitten .....sah uncool aus,hat aber funktioniert.


----------



## Raven87 (17. Februar 2022)

Bogaversenker schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich hatte dieses Problem auch schon mal an einem See,allerdings bei heftigem Wind mit dadurch entstandener Strömung.
> Da ich direkt zur Wochenendsession dort war,hab ich mich am Ufer umgeschaut und mir ein Stück einer angeschwemmten Schwimmnudel abgeschnitten .....sah uncool aus,hat aber funktioniert.


Ja meine Lösung wird auch Armaflex beinhalten :-D 







Aber schon traurig, dass das teure und angepriesene Zeug einfach ungeeignet ist. Das Set kostet irgendwas um die 11€ meine ich und wird vermutlich für 2€ produziert


----------



## Bogaversenker (17. Februar 2022)

Deine Rohrisolierung nutze ich übrigens auch...zum Aufwickeln von Stahlvorfächern...jeweils fixiert mit einer Stecknadel....klappt super und seit vielen Jahren


----------



## Blueser (17. Februar 2022)

Mache ich auch so, verstaut in einer Kaffeedose.


----------



## Niklas32 (17. Februar 2022)

Wenn ich beim Loten normale Karpfenbleie verwende, habe ich das Problem auch immer wieder. Meiner Meinung nach liegt das daran, dass die Karpfenbleie häufig so blöd auf dem Boden liegen das die Schnur nicht vernünftig durchlaufen kann. Da steckt dann entweder der Wirbel im Dreck oder das Blei liegt gleich selbst auf der Öse. 
Bei mir hat es geholfen Bleie zu verwenden die auf dem Boden stehen. Zusätzlich habe ich noch ein Stück Schnur zwischen Blei und Einhänger eingefügt. Seitdem läuft bei mir alles problemlos.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. Februar 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Desto weniger kommt beim Anschlag durch.
> Es ist sehr maßgeblich


Ich habe einfach andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Es ging bei meinen Posts um Ansitzangeln mit Köderfisch.Karpfenrute mit Freilaufrolle und 0.20 monofile Schnur an einer Posenmontage.
Normalerweise nimmt der Hecht den Köder, schwimmt einige Meter und strafft dabei die Schur. Bei richtig eingestellter Freilaufbremse ist der Schnur Bogen dann weg. Der dann folgende Anhieb geht bei mir immer durch. Aber auch wenn ich mit meiner Float und 0.14 bis 0.18er Schnur unterwegs bin, dann habe ich trotz Schnur Bogen (Ems und Vechte) bei treibende Pose, keine Probleme den Anhieb durchzubringen. Dabei geht es meistens um Satzkarpfen, Schleien und Brassen.
Also bei mir spielt die Dehnung der Schnur keine große Rolle. Ich hab schon ein paar Mal geschrieben, daß ich grundsätzlich mit der Stroft GTM unterwegs bin, vielleicht gibt es ja dadurch einen großen Unterschied zu anderen Schnüren?


----------



## Raven87 (17. Februar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Wenn ich beim Loten normale Karpfenbleie verwende, habe ich das Problem auch immer wieder. Meiner Meinung nach liegt das daran, dass die Karpfenbleie häufig so blöd auf dem Boden liegen das die Schnur nicht vernünftig durchlaufen kann. Da steckt dann entweder der Wirbel im Dreck oder das Blei liegt gleich selbst auf der Öse.
> Bei mir hat es geholfen Bleie zu verwenden die auf dem Boden stehen. Zusätzlich habe ich noch ein Stück Schnur zwischen Blei und Einhänger eingefügt. Seitdem läuft bei mir alles problemlos.


Werde ich auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Vanner (17. Februar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach liegt das daran, dass die Karpfenbleie häufig so blöd auf dem Boden liegen das die Schnur nicht vernünftig durchlaufen kann.


Dürfe hier aber keine Rolle spielen, da das Blei ja eh schon ein ganzes Stück unter der Schnur hängt. Der Abstand zwischen Ring und Einhänger dürfte so um die 10cm sein, wo willst du da denn noch ein zusätzliches Stück Schnur einfügen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. Februar 2022)

Ich nehme zum Loten manchmal ein Tiroler Hölzel, es steht auch dann aufrecht, wenn schlammiger oder mit Blättern bedeckter Boden  da ist. Ich verwende aber keine Markerpose, sondern meist den Waggler den ich auch später zum Fischen benutze. Entweder als Laufpose mit Schnurstopper, oder als Feststellpose mit Klemmblei. Beides verschiebe ich so lange, bis die Pose an der gewählten Angestellte in der gewünschten Tiefe steht


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Februar 2022)

Vielleicht ist der Auftrieb der schwimmenden Braid-Lauflänge bis zum Blei insgesamt höher als der des Markers? Das wäre dann sozusagen Tauziehen (Braid vs. Marker). 

Daran ändert sich dann auch durch Runterdrücken der Schnur nichts - unter Wasser bildet sich dann ein auftreibender Bogen, der direkt hinter dem Blei beginnt und nach oben führt

--> tritt das Phänomen auch auf Nahdistanz = weniger Braid im Wasser auf? Kommt der Marker z. B. gleich hoch, wenn Du ihn direkt vor den Füßen versenkst, bis zum Blei runterdrehst und dann Schnur gibst?

Hat der Marker wirklich die angegebene Tragkraft (falls überhaupt angegeben; ggf. mal Test mit Ausbleien duchführen)?


----------



## Niklas32 (17. Februar 2022)

Vanner schrieb:


> Dürfe hier aber keine Rolle spielen, da das Blei ja eh schon ein ganzes Stück unter der Schnur hängt. Der Abstand zwischen Ring und Einhänger dürfte so um die 10cm sein, wo willst du da denn noch ein zusätzliches Stück Schnur einfügen?


Gut möglich, dass das von dir verwendete System diesen Fehler so gleich ausschließt.


----------



## Vanner (17. Februar 2022)

@arjey

Es geht hier um Entfernungen von mehr als 50m, da hast du mit deiner Montage schlechte Karten. Für den Nahbereich sicherlich eine Möglichkeit um eine bestimmt Stelle auszuloten, nicht aber um einen großen Bereich zu loten.


----------



## Vanner (17. Februar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Gut möglich, dass das von dir verwendete System diesen Fehler so gleich ausschließt.


Ist nicht mein System, sondern das von Raven87.  Guck dir das von ihm eingestellte Bild noch mal an, dann siehst du wie weit das Blei unter der Hauptschnur hängt.

Zum nicht Auftreiben der Pose könnte ich mir evtl. noch vorstellen, dass sich der Ring an der Pose verklemmt. Kann passieren wenn der Ring nicht sauber verarbeitet ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. Februar 2022)

Vanner schrieb:


> Es geht hier um Entfernungen von mehr als 50m, da hast du mit deiner Montage schlechte Karten. Für den Nahbereich sicherlich eine Möglichkeit um eine bestimmt Stelle auszuloten, nicht aber um einen großen Bereich zu loten


Du denkst das ich meinen vorgebleiten Waggler nicht soweit werfen kann? Oder das mein Tiroler Hölzel nicht schwer genug ist? Du hast natürlich recht, ich bewege mich meistens im Bereich bis 35 Meter. Das geben hier die Ems und die Vechte vor. Aber im Urlaub mit dem Reisemobil stehe ich oft an Gewässern wo auch mal 80 Meter nötig sind.


----------



## Vanner (17. Februar 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Du denkst das ich meinen vorgebleiten Waggler nicht soweit werfen kann?


Nein, denke ich nicht. Das System taugt nur nicht, um z,B. die Tiefe in einem großen Bereich zu Scannen. Da wirfst du mehr wie nötig, da du ja jedes Mal dein Blei oder Stopperknoten verschieben mußt. Vielleicht habe ich deine Vorgehensweise aber auch falsch verstanden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. Februar 2022)

Vanner schrieb:


> Nein, denke ich nicht. Das System taugt nur nicht, um z,B. die Tiefe in einem großen Bereich zu Scannen


Da hast Du recht, ich habe dabei immer einen bestimmten Spot im Visier, da herum lote ich. Wenn man einen ziemlich großen Bereich ausloten möchte, gibt es sicherlich bessere Methoden. Keine Frage....


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Februar 2022)

Beim Bereich-Scannen geht man halt ganz anders vor als beim normalen Posen-Ausloten:

Man wirft weit raus, dreht den Auftriebskörper bis zum Blei runter, gibt kontrolliert Schnur bis zum Auftauchen des Markers und erfasst dabei die Tiefe an der Stelle (indem man mitzählt, wie viel Schnur man rausgelassen hat - also z. B. immer 50 cm oder 1 m rauslassen).

Dann wieder bis zum Blei runterdrehen und Blei samt Marker ein gewisses Stück über den Grund schleifen

--> darum auch Braid, damit die Grundbeschaffenheit (hart, weich etc.) erspürbar ist. Mit Mono geht das deutlich schlechter bis gar nicht.

Es gibt für diesen Zweck sogar extra "Grundkratz-Bleie" mit spezieller Form (z. B. MIKA Control Bert), an denen beim Loten dann Partikel wie Pflanzenteile, Schlammreste etc. zwecks genauerer Analyse haften bleiben.

An der nächsten Stelle dann wieder Schnur geben, das Spiel beginnt von vorne.

So lange, bis die Montage bei einem angekommen ist.

So erstellt man sozusagen für die jeweils ausgeworfene Strecke eine Art "Tiefenkarte", um Kanten etc. zu finden und sich ein Bild von der Grundbeschaffenheit zu machen (z. B. wo Schlamm in Hartgrund übergeht etc.).

Das Ergebnis hilft dann, die spätere Grundmontage möglichst optimal zu platzieren.

Übrigens nicht nur fürs Karpfenangeln sinnvoll, sondern allgemein sehr nützlich, um sich ohne Echolot ein "Gewässerbild" zu verschaffen - wenn man z. B. in einem Gewässer gleichzeitig Schlamm wie Sand hat und seine Zander-Köfi-Montage gezielt auf Sand setzen will.


----------



## Niklas32 (17. Februar 2022)

Vanner schrieb:


> Ist nicht mein System, sondern das von Raven87.  Guck dir das von ihm eingestellte Bild noch mal an, dann siehst du wie weit das Blei unter der Hauptschnur hängt.
> 
> Zum nicht Auftreiben der Pose könnte ich mir evtl. noch vorstellen, dass sich der Ring an der Pose verklemmt. Kann passieren wenn der Ring nicht sauber verarbeitet ist.


Ja, da hast du recht. Habe ich etwas übersehen. 
Deinen zweiten Punkt könnte ich mir auch vorstellen. Denke im Falle, dass die Pose nicht defekt ist und genügend Tragkraft hat, ist das die einzig mögliche Erklärung.


----------



## Niklas32 (17. Februar 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Aber im Urlaub mit dem Reisemobil stehe ich oft an Gewässern wo auch mal 80 Meter nötig sind.


Was für Waggler fischst du denn, sodass man die in 80 m Entfernung noch sehen kann?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. Februar 2022)

Ich bin ja schon etwas älter, und habe deshalb wohl auch etwas andere Methoden. Um den Boden abzutasten, reicht mir ein Blei oder ein Tiroler Hölzel, hab ich meinen Spot gefunden, Abrisskanten, Gumpen u.s.w, dann wird dort gelotet...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. Februar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Was für Waggler fischst du denn, sodass man die in 80 m Entfernung noch sehen kann?


Such Dir einen aus


----------



## Niklas32 (17. Februar 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Such Dir einen aus


Versteh nicht genau was du mir damit sagen möchtest. 
Mich interessiert tatsächlich mit was für Wagglern du auf 80m Entfernung fischst. Einfach weil ich mich bisher mit Posenangeln auf weite Distanzen nicht beschäftigt habe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. Februar 2022)

Habe Bilder gepostet, könnt ihr die sehen?
Ich nicht.. Vielleicht müssen diese auch erst freigegeben werden. Ich kann auf die Waggler auch Knick lichter setzen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. Februar 2022)

Noch ein Versuch die Bilder zu posten


----------



## Niklas32 (17. Februar 2022)

Nein, sind leider keine Bilder zu sehen.

Erklärt aber deine Aussage mit, such dir einen aus. Ich dachte ich soll mir einen x-beliebigen im Internet suchen.


----------



## Niklas32 (17. Februar 2022)

Jetzt kam das Bild.

Das heißt also, dass die Antenne im Knicklichtformat ist? Die Antenne sieht man dann auf die Entfernung auch noch ohne Fernglas? Ich tu mich immer schon mit kleinen Posen auf 20-30m schwer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. Februar 2022)

Ne





Niklas32 schrieb:


> Erklärt aber deine Aussage mit, such dir einen aus. Ich dachte ich soll mir einen x-beliebigen im Internet suchen.


Nein, Du solltest Dir etwas aus den Fotos aussuchen, ist meine Waggler Box. Sorry das die Fotos nicht richtig angekommen sind


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. Februar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Das heißt also, dass die Antenne im Knicklichtformat ist? Die Antenne sieht man dann auf die Entfernung auch noch ohne Fernglas? Ich tu mich immer schon mit kleinen Posen auf 20-30m schwer.


Das ist immer wieder ein Problem, das Du richtig beschreibst. Wenn der Waggler weit weg ist und dann vielleicht noch leichter Wellengang herrscht, dann habe ich auch Probleme den immer im Auge zu behalten. Aber der goße Vorteil ist, Du kannst durch Zusatzgewichte das Wurf Gewicht ändern, die Antenne in Länge und Farbe ändern, oder eben ein Knicklicht einsetzen, Farbe nach Deiner Wahl. Ich sehe für mich den Vorteil, daß ich an jedem Gewässer in der Lage bin mich anzupassen.
Ist nicht für jeden das Richtige, das wird es wohl niemals geben, aber für mich eine gute Alternative wenn ich flexibel bleiben möchte


----------



## Tricast (17. Februar 2022)

Die habe ich schon einmal empfohlen. Die dicken Flöten sind gut sichtbar und wenn jetzt noch eine rote Polarisationsbrille auf der Nase sitzt, dann hast Du das Gefühl die Antenne greifen zu können.









						Exner 20005 Flöte
					

Sehr dicke Antenne zum Angeln in schwierigen Lichtverhältnissen. Die Antenne passt zum Vario-Adapter




					www.exnershop.de
				




Gruß Heinz


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. Februar 2022)

Ich glaube man kann sehr schön sehen, das es hierbei um ein System geht, wo ein Grundkörper mit vorgegebenem Gewicht ausgesucht werden kann. Dieses kann man ändern, wobei halt Gewichtsscheiben dazu montiert oder abgeschraubt werden. Die Antennen wählt man dann in Länge, Ausführung und Farbe. Darauf setzt man dann einen Marker, auch wechselbar in der Farbe, oder eben ein Knicklicht. Ich komme damit gut zurecht, und bin an verschiedenen Gewässern sehr flexibel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. Februar 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Die habe ich schon einmal empfohlen. Die dicken Flöten sind gut sichtbar und wenn jetzt noch eine rote Polarisationsbrille auf der Nase sitzt, dann hast Du das Gefühl die Antenne greifen zu können.


Heinz, da liegst Du genau richtig, ich wollte halt nicht unbedingt Werbung machen, aber das Exner System füllt meine Waggler Box


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Februar 2022)

Primitiv-Tipp zu Besser-Sichtbarmachung von Posenantennen bei Tag:

Einfach so einen fluo-roten Lock-Norwegenschlauch über die Antenne ziehen - der Leuchteffekt von so etwas ist je nach Schlauchsorte sehr kräftig.

*Vorausgesetzt natürlich immer, dass Schlauch und Antenne durchmesser-mäßig zueinander passen.* Andernfalls wird es entweder nix mit erträglichem Drüberziehen - oder der Schlauch rutscht weg bzw. kann beim Wurf verlustig gehen. Zudem sollte die Antenne natürlich keinen Endknubbel haben.

Für die Dämmerung eine selbstleuchtende Schlauch-Variante nehmen, wenn man nicht gleich ein Knicklicht montieren will: Das funzelt dann nicht extrem aggro, sondern wirkt vielmehr wie ein dann weiß erscheinender Restlicht-Verstärker.

Geht in aufgeschlitzter und längerer Form auch super, um Rutenspitzen bei Schlechtlicht besser sichtbar zu machen ohne Knicklicht (auch hier natürlich Durchmesser-Abstimmung erforderlich, damit das hält).

Achtung: Der Schlauch sollte nicht großartig "hohl" über die Antenne rausstehen - andernfalls kann er sich beim Einschlag oberhalb der Antenne mit Wasser füllen und die Pose durch Kopflast umlegen.

Daher am besten ein paar Mm unterhalb der Antennenspitze enden lassen - so, dass der Schlauch plan an der Antenne anliegt und nicht oben drübersteht.

Bei evtl. Drüberzieh-Schwierigkeiten einfach die Antenne abschlotzen zwecks Spucke-Rutsch.

Das Schlauchstück an der Antenne ist leicht genug, um die Pose nicht negativ zu beeinflussen - jedenfalls, solange es sich nicht gerade um superfeines/-empfindliches  Zeug handelt.

Funzt übrigens auch prima mit schwarzem Schlauch, falls man schnell eine Gegenlicht-Antenne benötigen sollte und nicht mit Edding rumsudeln will.

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, welcher kommerzielle "Fachredakteur" das evtl. als Eigentipp abschreibt - wenn ich das irgendwo anders lese, gibt's Vierlingsflak-Schelle


----------



## Raven87 (17. Februar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der Auftrieb der schwimmenden Braid-Lauflänge bis zum Blei insgesamt höher als der des Markers? Das wäre dann sozusagen Tauziehen (Braid vs. Marker).
> 
> Daran ändert sich dann auch durch Runterdrücken der Schnur nichts - unter Wasser bildet sich dann ein auftreibender Bogen, der direkt hinter dem Blei beginnt und nach oben führt
> 
> ...


Genau das denke ich auch, dass der Widerstand der Schnur einfach zu groß ist. Bis ca. 40m geht es etwas schleppend mit hin und her wurschteln, bekommt man die Schnur bis zur Pose. Danach hört es dann irgendwann auf.
Ein Festklemmen oder verhaken kann ich ausschließen, da ich mit gespannter Schnur etwas hin und her gezuppelt habe. Das erste kleine Stückchen bei gespannter Schnur nimmt sich die Pose auch bei 80m Entfernung und wenn man dann wieder einkurbelt, merkt man auch die Pose, wie sie an den Ring des Bleis knallt.
habe heute das Armaflex drum gebastelt und es passt sehr gut. Die Pose dürfte jetzt locker 100g mehr Auftrieb haben. Wenn am Samstag nicht die Welt unter geht, werde ich es testen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (18. Februar 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Die habe ich schon einmal empfohlen. Die dicken Flöten sind gut sichtbar und wenn jetzt noch eine rote Polarisationsbrille auf der Nase sitzt, dann hast Du das Gefühl die Antenne greifen zu können.


Hier sind noch die dicken Flöten von denen Heinz spricht. Ich musste die erstmal rauskramem, denn so große und schwere Posen brauch ich hier an der Ems selten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (18. Februar 2022)

Ansonsten gehen die aber immer mit., Rumänien, Estland, Schweden, Tschechien, Polen, Kroatien, Frankreich, Spanien, Italien, Portugal, ..... Und ganz viel Deutschland... Reisemobil machts möglich


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Die habe ich schon einmal empfohlen. Die dicken Flöten sind gut sichtbar und wenn jetzt noch eine rote Polarisationsbrille auf der Nase sitzt, dann hast Du das Gefühl die Antenne greifen zu können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das nenne ich mal richtige Antennen, wenigstens 3 Farben, 3 Dicken, 3 Längen usw. usw. ! 

feiner Link, Heinz!


----------



## DenizJP (21. Februar 2022)

Ich frag auch mal hier ^^

planen einen 7 tägigen Urlaub nach Teneriffa zw. März und April.

Gedenke mir ne robuste Reiserute zuzulegen und meine Penn Conflict CFTII5000 mitzunehmen. Darauf ist ne Geflochtene mit 26kg Tragkraft.
Übertragung ist 97cm pro Umkurbelung. Müsste für ein schnelles Führen der Köder im Wasser doch reichen oder?


----------



## Mefospezialist (21. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Darauf ist ne Geflochtene mit 26kg Tragkraft.


Auf was soll es denn gehen? 
Das ist schon ein Abschleppseil mit 26kg Tragkraft.  

Ich habe auf den Kanaren immer eine 4000er Rolle mit 0,16er Schnur dabei, das langt dicke vom Ufer aus.


----------



## DenizJP (21. Februar 2022)

Oh ok - hatte nen Artikel gelesen dass man beim Uferspinnfischen lieber so 23mm aufwärts haben sollte ^^


----------



## Mefospezialist (22. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Oh ok - hatte nen Artikel gelesen dass man beim Uferspinnfischen lieber so 23mm aufwärts haben sollte ^^


Deshalb frage ich ja, auf was du fischen möchtest.
Wenn Du natürlich mal eine Ballonmontage mit Köderfisch raustreiben lassen möchtest, dann solltest Du sogar auf eine mindestens 8000er Rolle gehen und dann passt auch die 0,23er Schnur.
Wenn Du aber normales Spinfischen betreiben willst mit Wobblern, Gummifischen oder kleinen Speedjigs, dann langt die 4000er.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (22. Februar 2022)

Naja, Teneriffa liegt im Atlantik, vor der Westküste Afrikas. Da schwimmt von der Goldbrasse über den Conger bis zum Hai, alles rum. Ich war bisher nur auf Lanzarote, aber ich denke die Bedingungen sind ähnlich. Entweder Du hast einen Strand aus Vulkansche, kannst 200 Meter rauslaufen und Deine Knie sind immer noch nicht nass, oder Du kletterst und kraxelst über die Felsen und suchst Dir einen Spot, wo Du weit und tief auswerfen kannst. Für Beides brauchst Du unterschiedliches Material. Beim letzteren hast Du bessere Chancen. Ich kenne die Penn nicht und hoffe sie ist Salzwasser tauglich. Damals auf Lanzarote habe ich mir die einheimischen Angler angeschaut, bin dort in einen Laden gegangen und hab mir die vorhandenen Köder gekauft z.b, Muscheln, Würmer oder Seeigelfleisch. Und die passende Rute hab ich mir auch dort für kleines Geld gekauft. 
Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (22. Februar 2022)

Achso, Spinnfischer habe ich dort nur in Häfen oder auf Molenköpfen gesehen, denke aber es waren Touristen.....


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (28. Februar 2022)

Was würdet ihr sagen, kann man mit der CORMAN GTS ZANDER LURE mit 30-70g WG auch Dropshot und Texas Rig fischen?





						CORMORAN Angelsport - Spinnruten - CORMAN GTS ZANDER LURE - Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör
					






					www.daiwa-cormoran.info


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (1. März 2022)

Abenteuersuchen schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr sagen, kann man mit der CORMAN GTS ZANDER LURE mit 30-70g WG auch Dropshot und Texas Rig fischen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moin, ich kenn die Cormoran Rute nicht, und nur aus Katalogangaben kann man schlecht sagen was die wirklich kann. Ich persönlich war seit Jahren nicht mehr mit der Spinne unterwegs, da leicht geh behindert. Aber ich hab eine Shimano mit ähnlichen Werten, aber eben bestimmt 15 Jahre alt. Damit war ich hier am DEK an den Spundwänden unterwegs und habe auf Zander mit Drop Shot, Carolina und Texas Rig gefischt und auch gefangen, Zander, aber hauptsächlich Barsche. Ging recht gut, ist aber nicht mit ner Shimano Yasei zu vergleichen. Die hatte ich mal in der Hand und die hat eine ganz andere Aktion und sensiblere Spitze, eben speziell für DropShot. 
Es gibt aber auch von Spro Ruten für kleineres Geld. Ich denke, wenn ich heute entscheiden müsste, dann würde ich neben der Zander Rute, auch eine Drop Shot Rute kaufen. Kommt auch darauf an wie oft Du mit DropShot oder Texas Rig unterwegs sein willst. Machst Du das alle paar Monate so ab und zu, dann geht das sicher auch mit der Cormoran.
Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Raven87 (3. März 2022)

Moin zusammen,

ich brauche eine neue geflochtene Karpfenschnur (sinkend) für meine Krauthölle. Könnt ihr was empfehlen?
Hatte mir bisher zwei Schnüre angesehen, die vermutlich qualitativ etwas auseinander liegen!? 

- Anaconda Rock Shocker (ist recht günstig: 600m für ~40€ somit könnte ich auch gleich die Spod-Rolle damit befüllen)
- Giga Tec (doppelt so teuer, bin ich die Tage mal hier im Anglerboard drüber gestolpert)

Eigentlich bin ich ein Verfechter der Stroft-Schnüre, aber die Rundgeflochtene von Stroft (GTP S) erscheint mir preislich völligst überzogen und absurd...


----------



## DenizJP (4. März 2022)

Da ich andauernd von meinen Anglerkollegen daraufhin angesprochen werde:

ich angel aktuell mit 0,4mm Mono am Main auf Grund. Und bekomme oft zu hören, dass die Schnur zu dick ist und deshalb durch den Strömungsdruck viel mehr Bleigewicht brauche und eher mit Abtreiben zu kämpfen hätte wie meine Kollegen.

die angeln meist mit 0,25mm bis 0,30mm Mono am Main.


Ich hab nunmal öfters die Erfahrung gemacht dass bei dünneren Schnuren Abrisse schnell passiert sind. Die wiederum meinen, dadurch dass es eine leichtere, dünnere Schnur ist würde die sich seltener am Grund so sehr ablegen wie meine dicken Monos und dadurch sicherer sein...



Ist das so tatsächlich? Macht also mehr Sinn mit einer dünneren Mono zu angeln und ggf. 5-10m dickere Schlagschnur oder so dran zu knoten?









PS: Sorry aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern ob ich das schon mal hier gefragt habe


----------



## jkc (4. März 2022)

Ich bin Freund durchgehend dicker Schnüre, natürlich erhöht sich dadurch der Wasserdruck auf die Schnur, ob deine Montage dadurch verzogen wird oder du unerträglich hohe Bleigewichte brauchst wirst du schnell feststellen.
Dünnere Hauptschnur + Schlagschnur bringt für mich viele Nachteile.
Der Knoten sammelt Dreck und ist im Normalfall der Punkt wo die Schnur bei einem Hänger abreißt, die im Wasser verbleibende Schlagschnur ist nicht nur Müll sondern auch Hinderniss für nachfolgende Montagen, Viehzeug und vor allem Drills.
Größtes Übel sind für mich aber Fische die dann die Schlagschnur hinter sich herschleppen müssen, sei es durch Schnurbruch im Drill oder Abriss einer fangfähigen Montage durch Hänger oder Wurffehler.
Durchgehend dicke Schnur löst wesentlich mehr Hänger und im Fall der Fälle bleibt nur das notwendigste zurück.
Abrisse mit Fisch sind ebenfalls deutlich seltener, da die Schnur abriebsfester ist und mehr Tragkraftreserven hat.

Grüße JK


----------



## DenizJP (4. März 2022)

Super - dann bleibe ich bei meinen Setups 

muss aber eh eine Spule neu bespulen. Heißt eine 0,35mm wäre ja noch ein gesundes Mittelmaß denk ich.


PS: jemand ne Empfehlung für ne 0,3 bis 0,35mm Schnur?  Kollege meinte Anaconda Peacemaker - aber nur ne 1200m Schnur verfügbar.


----------



## vonda1909 (4. März 2022)

Dann suche dir doch die Schnur  mit den besten Eigenschaften. 
Doch ich habe niemals  einen Unterschied  bei der Bebleiung bemerkt ob ich 0,42 oder0,35 ziger Schnur   benutzt  habe. Und das am Rhein.


----------



## DenizJP (4. März 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Dann suche dir doch die Schnur mit den besten Eigenschaften.



Empfehlung?


----------



## jkc (4. März 2022)

Jou, bei uns ist es auch eher selten der Schnurdurchmesser an sich, der die Montage driften lässt. Meist ist dafür sich in der Schnur sammelnder Dreck verantwortlich.

Inzwischen lautet meine Devise beim Grundangeln echt "so dick wie möglich".

Grüße JK


----------



## Blueser (4. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Empfehlung?


Shimano Technium


----------



## DenizJP (4. März 2022)

Blueser welche genau denn?

gibt ja verschiedene Varianten glaube ich?

die Speciment? die war recht drahtig oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (4. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ist das so tatsächlich? Macht also mehr Sinn mit einer dünneren Mono zu angeln und ggf. 5-10m dickere Schlagschnur oder so dran zu knoten?


Moin, wenn die Schlagschnur dicker als die Hauptschnur ist, musst Du damit rechnen, dass der Abriss an der Hauptschnur, bzw. am Knoten zwischen den beiden erfolgt. Bei mir gilt der Grundsatz, Tragfestigkeit der Schlagschnur unter dem der Hauptschnur, Vorfach Tragfestigkeit unter dem der Schlagschnur... Blei so montieren, daß es bei einem Abriss nicht am Fisch hängen bleibt.
Am Fluss grundsätzlich die Rute aufrecht stellen, Kontakt mit dem Blei aufnehmen und die Schnur spannen. Und natürlich gilt, je dünner die Schnur, um so weniger Druck wird durch die Strömung ausgeübt. Ich war noch nie am Main, und hier die Ems und die Vechte sind wohl nicht vergleichbar. Es wäre also wichtig zu wissen mit welchen Fischen Du rechnest wenn Du dort auf Grund angelst. Ich habe es hier hauptsächlich mit großen Brassen, Catfish und Aalen zu tun. Ansonsten weiche ich auf die vielen Kanäle und Seen aus, die wir hier wirklich zu hauf haben. In den Flüssen nutze ich auch immer wieder meine Feederrute, geht hier besser als reine Grundmontage...
Aber auch hier gilt, Wenn die Hauptschur eine geflochtene ist, dann kommt eine Schlagschnur davor, deren Tragfestigkeit liegt unter der, der Hauptschnur, und das Vorfach unter der, der Schlagschnur. Ausnahme ist Hecht Montage, das ist das Stahlvorfach so dünn wie möglich, liegt aber meist noch über dem der Schlagschnur.


----------



## vonda1909 (4. März 2022)

Was  ist  dir denn Wichtig  Dehnung Tragkraft  Knotenfestigkeit Preis  Leistung. Was soll ich mit Hersteller Namen um mich werfen  nehme dir deinen Katalog  Vergleiche  Schnüre die in deine Persönlichen  engeren Wahl  sind
Diese habe ich vor Jahren  bei Askari  im Krabbelkorb  für kleines  Geld gefunden  3x mitgenommen  und bestimmt 5 Jahre  auf der Rolle  und die ist immer noch wie am ersten Tag


----------



## DenizJP (4. März 2022)

Ich angeln in erster Linie damit auf Zander und Aal am Main.


Bisher war ich mit meiner Stroft ganz zufrieden in 0,4mm. Ist aber natürlich vergleichsweise teuer.

Ich schau einfach was ich finde was mir als nächstes am ehesten passt


----------



## vonda1909 (4. März 2022)

Nun das mit den Ruten senkrecht stellen ich wohne nicht verkehrt es weniger Wasserdruck ist auf der Schnur Doppel und komm rein in der Parklage sitzt ist das sehr schwierig. Und deine 80 bis 100 g Blei treiben sehr weit zum Rand so hast du durch die Spannung den direkten Kontakt zum Fisch wenn er beißt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. März 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Nun das mit den Ruten senkrecht stellen ich wohne nicht verkehrt es weniger Wasserdruck ist auf der Schnur Doppel und komm rein in der Parklage sitzt ist das sehr schwierig. Und deine 80 bis 100 g Blei treiben sehr weit zum Rand so hast du durch die Spannung den direkten Kontakt zum Fisch wenn er beißt.


Kannst du das auch übersetzen??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (4. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Bisher war ich mit meiner Stroft ganz zufrieden in 0,4mm. Ist aber natürlich vergleichsweise teuer.


Du musst halt vertrauen aufbauen zu deiner Montage, und das geht eben nur durch ausprobieren, so oft wie möglich ans Wasser, vielleicht alle Parameter aufschreiben, schauen ob die Montage fängig und haltbar ist. Und wenn Du änderst oder anpasst, dann immer nur einen Parameter. Wenn Du zuviel gleichzeitig änderst, dann kannst Du nachher nicht mehr sagen, was jetzt den Erfolg gebracht hat. Also Zeit nehmen, geduldig sein und immer nur kleine Schritte machen


----------



## Blueser (4. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Blueser welche genau denn?
> 
> gibt ja verschiedene Varianten glaube ich?
> 
> die Speciment? die war recht drahtig oder?


Ich kenne nur die eine. Und, ja, die ist recht drahtig. Gibt sich aber etwas, wenn sie feucht ist.


----------



## vonda1909 (4. März 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kannst du das auch übersetzen??


Wo brauchst  du Hilfe?


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. März 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Nun das mit den Ruten senkrecht stellen ich wohne nicht verkehrt es weniger Wasserdruck ist auf der Schnur Doppel und komm rein in der Parklage sitzt ist das sehr schwierig.


Nur bei diesem Satz.


----------



## vonda1909 (4. März 2022)

Keine  Ahnung  was da geschehen  ist.
Es sollte dort stehen das senkrecht stellen  der Ruten ist nicht verkehrt. So ist weniger Wasserdruck  auf der Schnur.  Doch am Rhein in der Packlage kaum möglich. Dort ist es besser die Ruten mit der Strömung  zu legen. Denn 80g treiben immer  nah an die Steine


----------



## Doanafischer (4. März 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur die eine. Und, ja, die ist recht drahtig. Gibt sich aber etwas, wenn sie feucht ist.


Ähm... ja.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (4. März 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Denn 80g treiben immer nah an die Steine


Wenn meine Bleie, oder der Futterkorb irgendwo hintreiben, wo ich sie nicht haben möchte, dann ändere ich das Gewicht, oder auch die Form, so dass sie dann dort liegen bleiben wo ich sie haben möchte, muss man halt ein wenig experimentieren


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (4. März 2022)

Doanafischer schrieb:


> Ähm... ja.


Du Ferkel


----------



## vonda1909 (5. März 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Wenn meine Bleie, oder der Futterkorb irgendwo hintreiben, wo ich sie nicht haben möchte, dann ändere ich das Gewicht, oder auch die Form, so dass sie dann dort liegen bleiben wo ich sie haben möchte, muss man halt ein wenig experimentieren


Recht  hast du fahre mal zum Rhein und schnell  wirst  du erkennen das dann nicht nur das  Blei geändert  werden muss sondern auch die Angeln.
Warst du schon mal  in Herbrum an der Ems?Dort sind  ähnlich Verhältnisse


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (5. März 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur die eine. Und, ja, die ist recht drahtig. Gibt sich aber etwas, wenn sie feucht ist.


Neuer Anwärter fürs Boardferkel


----------



## Blueser (5. März 2022)

Und schon trennt sich hier die Spreu vom Weizen ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (5. März 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Recht hast du fahre mal zum Rhein und schnell wirst du erkennen das dann nicht nur das Blei geändert werden muss sondern auch die Angeln.
> Warst du schon mal in Herbrum an der Ems?Dort sind ähnlich Verhältnisse


Wie schon geschrieben, ich kenne den Rhein nur von Bonn bis ungefähr Höhe Wesel. Hab 23 Jahre in Köln gelebt und gearbeitet. Die Ems ist mein jetziges Heimatrevier von Rheine bis Papenburg. Auch hier, wie damals am Rhein, gibt es immer wieder Verhältnisse, wo ein 80g Blei nicht liegenbleibt. Ich versuche dann den Boden abzutasten und entscheide dann welche Blei Form ich nutze, mit diesem Blei gehe ich dann im Gewicht langsam höher, bis es liegen bleibt, mit Futterkörben mache ich es genauso. Und natürlich muss die Rute dazu passen. Ich kann bis 150g werfen, alles darüber geht dann eben nicht.
Zugefügt: seit ein paar Jahren gehören auch die Vechte und alle Kanäle links der Ems zu meinen Heimatgewässern. Dort habe ich aber noch nicht so große Erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## DenizJP (13. März 2022)

^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (13. März 2022)

Der Aal ist gefährdet, überall, ich gehe nicht mehr gezielt auf ihn. Ansonsten freilassen, wenn er überlebensfähig ist. Muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden. Petri, für jeden Ansitz


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. März 2022)

Ich besitze seit letztem Jahr einen Trolley und fahre ihn Nachts nach dem Angeln durch einen Wald zum Parkplatz. Macht es Sinn, ihn mit 2 Scheinwerfern (evtl. Akkuleuchten aus dem Fahrradbereich) auszustatten oder ist die Stirnlampe besser geeignet (lockt aber auch viel Insektengeschwirre an den Kopf)?


----------



## Blueser (14. März 2022)

Stirnlampe mit Rotlicht lockt weniger Insekten an. Muss man halt ausprobieren.


----------



## rippi (14. März 2022)

Was ist von Prologic zu halten? Welche Sachen von Prologic besitzt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit? Und kann man es problemlos selbst reparieren?


----------



## jkc (14. März 2022)

Hi, also mein Eindruck ist, dass eine gute Ausleuchtung im Radbereich relativ teuer ist, die Lampen sind ja auch darauf ausgerichtet gesehen zu werden und den Gegenverkehr nicht aus dem Sattel zu holen oder um dem nächsten Baum zu wickeln, also zumindest die mit Zulassung für den Straßenverkehr.
Für mich spricht mehr für die Stirnlampe, weniger Gerät, größerer Einsatzbereich, Licht ist da wo man hinschaut; Das mit dem Viehzeug im Gesicht ist nicht von der Hand zuweisen, allerdings geht's bei mir eigentlich solange ich mich bewege.

Gruß


----------



## vonda1909 (14. März 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich besitze seit letztem Jahr einen Trolley und fahre ihn Nachts nach dem Angeln durch einen Wald zum Parkplatz. Macht es Sinn, ihn mit 2 Scheinwerfern (evtl. Akkuleuchten aus dem Fahrradbereich) auszustatten oder ist die Stirnlampe besser geeignet (lockt aber auch viel Insektengeschwirre an den Kopf)?


Du meinst so eine umgebaute Schubkarre ?
Klemm  doch ne Lampe  dran  .Kopflampe hat immer den Nachteil  mit den Insekten.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. März 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Was ist von Prologic zu halten? Welche Sachen von Prologic besitzt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit? Und kann man es problemlos selbst reparieren?


Mein letzter Prologic-Katalog hatte ca. 150 Seiten, an was für Reparaturen denkst du dabei.


----------



## Blueser (14. März 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Was ist von Prologic zu halten? Welche Sachen von Prologic besitzt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit? Und kann man es problemlos selbst reparieren?


Also, bei meinem Prologic ist die Nase des Batteriefachdeckels abgebrochen. Ließ sich aber mit Tesa super reparieren...


----------



## Niklas32 (14. März 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Was ist von Prologic zu halten? Welche Sachen von Prologic besitzt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit? Und kann man es problemlos selbst reparieren?


Habe von Prologic meines Wissens nach nur das PVA. Damit bin ich zufrieden. 
Reparieren kannst du ja mal versuchen.


----------



## hanzz (14. März 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Habe von Prologic meines Wissens nach nur das PVA. Damit bin ich zufrieden.
> Reparieren kannst du ja mal versuchen.


Mit viel Spucke. 

BTW mein Rodpod ging nach einer Saison kaputt. 
Mein Vater hat mir da neue Gewinde und andere Schrauben reingedüdelt. Geht, aber nur so semi.


----------



## thanatos (14. März 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Was ist von Prologic zu halten? Welche Sachen von Prologic besitzt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit? Und kann man es problemlos selbst reparieren?


Mußte erst mal googlen - habe nur einen Versandhandel gefunden - Northfishing 77 - als eigen Marke nix 
was kann man heute  an Angelgerät überhaupt reparieren ? wenn man überhaupt für etwas Ersatzteile 
bekommt sind die Preise oft mals so teuer das es sich eher lohnt Neues zu kaufen .


----------



## Mescalero (14. März 2022)

Ich habe nur Klamotten von denen und die sind Spitze.


----------



## rippi (14. März 2022)

Okay danke der Informationen, ich werde es nicht kaufen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. März 2022)

Ich möchte gerne wissen, wenn ich jetzt im Frühjahr mit Kartoffeln auf Karpfen angeln will, soll ich da besser gekochte oder rohe nehmen? Beim kochen wollte ich Honig und Vanillezucker mit ins Wasser geben, bringt das was?


----------



## DenizJP (16. März 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Was ist von Prologic zu halten? Welche Sachen von Prologic besitzt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit? Und kann man es problemlos selbst reparieren?


hab seit 1,5 Jahren die Bat+ irgendwas Bissanzeiger von denen und bin soweit zufrieden *bisher*


----------



## thanatos (16. März 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne wissen, wenn ich jetzt im Frühjahr mit Kartoffeln auf Karpfen angeln will, soll ich da besser gekochte oder rohe nehmen? Beim kochen wollte ich Honig und Vanillezucker mit ins Wasser geben, bringt das was?


gekochte ob du sie ganz oder nur halb schälst hängt davon ab wie du sie anbieten willst -
die Aromatisierung ist gut  statt Honig reicht Zucker - Honig als direktes Dip ist effektiver .


----------



## DenizJP (16. März 2022)

In einer japanischen Angelgruppe auf Facebook wo ich drin bin, wurde der erste Aal 2022 gefangen.

darf ich nun den Aal-Angeln 2022 Thread eröffnen?


----------



## rippi (16. März 2022)

Ich erlaube dir offiziell, dass du den Anguilla japonica-Thread eröffnen darfst.


----------



## vonda1909 (16. März 2022)

Du bist aber zu spät mit dem ersten  Aal bei Alle Angel  war schon  einer ,Aal im Orangen farbigen  Eimer.
Die Bilder wurden aber gelöscht  .Grund dafür lebende Aale sind in NRW  verboten.


----------



## rippi (16. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> In einer japanischen Angelgruppe auf Facebook wo ich drin bin, wurde der erste Aal 2022 gefangen.
> 
> darf ich nun den Aal-Angeln 2022 Thread eröffnen?
> 
> ...


3 Stunden schon und der Thread ist noch nicht eröffnet!


----------



## Luis2811 (16. März 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Du bist aber zu spät mit dem ersten  Aal bei Alle Angel  war schon  einer ,Aal im Orangen farbigen  Eimer.
> Die Bilder wurden aber gelöscht  .*Grund dafür lebende Aale sind in NRW  verboten.*



Habe aber schon viele lebende Aale in NRW gesehen und auch gefangen.
Die waren dann Wohl illegal.


----------



## Verstrahlt (16. März 2022)

Kann hier jemand eine Sprengringzange für 3,5mm Ringe empfehlen ? mit dem teil was ich habe sind die 5mm ringe schon nervig


----------



## Luis2811 (17. März 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Kann hier jemand eine Sprengringzange für 3,5mm Ringe empfehlen ? mit dem teil was ich habe sind die 5mm ringe schon nervig



Ich habe die Sprengringzange von Daiwa (J-braid Split Ring Plier) die schaft 3,5mm auf jeden Fall vielleicht sogar noch kleinere. Außerdem hat sie auch eine sehr scharfe Schere mit integriert.


----------



## Qu! (17. März 2022)

Hallo,
Für die kleinen Sprengringe benutze ich am liebsten eine Sprengringpinzette. Gibts z.B. von Rapala als Mini Split Ring Tool.

Gruß, Qu.


----------



## hanzz (17. März 2022)

Mal ne Frage ausserhalb des Angelns an die Netzwerkspezialisten
Bitte um Nachsicht

Wenn ich an eine Fritzbox einen kleinen 4 Port Switch anschliessen möchte, um das Internet per Kabel auf die erste Etage zu erweitern, ist hier ein ganz normales Netzwerkkabel ausreichend oder muss es ein spezielles Kabel für den Uplink sein ?
Vielleicht hat auch direkt jemand eine Empfehlung für einen günstigen 4 Port Switch.

WLan ist ausgeschlossen. Das kommt nicht infrage. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Verstrahlt (17. März 2022)

Jo da reicht nen normales Kabel. 
Und hier nen link zu nem switch. das teil is einfach und gut.



			https://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-SG105-Metallgeh%C3%A4use-Datenverkehr-IGMP-Snooping/dp/B00A128S24/ref=sr_1_4?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&crid=2OLFBKS5GODYX&keywords=switch&qid=1647533887&sprefix=switch%2Caps%2C236&sr=8-4


----------



## hanzz (17. März 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Jo da reicht nen normales Kabel.
> Und hier nen link zu nem switch. das teil is einfach und gut.
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, Danke, Danke.

Du hilfst mir damit sehr weiter.
Den Rest krieg ich hin.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. März 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> WLan ist ausgeschlossen. Das kommt nicht infrage


Neben Kabel LAN, und WLAN gibt's noch Powerlan über die Steckdose. Funktioniert bei mir problemlos, ist verschlüsselt und man braucht keine Kabel mehr legen


----------



## hanzz (17. März 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Neben Kabel LAN, und WLAN gibt's noch Powerlan über die Steckdose. Funktioniert bei mir problemlos, ist verschlüsselt und man braucht keine Kabel mehr legen


Hatte ich bereits mal irgendwann in Betrieb. War nicht zu gebrauchen. 
Ich brauch stabiles Internet im Office. 
Kabel liegt ja schon.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. März 2022)

Das Thema Hausnetzwerkverkabelung, auch im Jahre 2022 ein Armutszeugnis tiefstehender Techno(un)kultur, dass die meisten Mietwohnungen und auch Einzelhäuser immer noch keine Kabelschächte, Leerrohre, Wanddurchbrüche und dergleichen vorgesehen haben, immer noch schlimmer als in der Einraum-Steinzeithöhle. 

Wo man behelfsweise mit Funkerei diverser Art sich durch die Wände versucht, und alles rundherum damit verstrahlt und sich gegenseitig in Überlagerung stört und behindert.
Dabei ist ein schnelles Cat-5e garantiert 1Gbit oder besser Netzwerkkabel einfach nur eine Wohltat und sehr viel schneller.

Eine dicke Kopfnuss an alle Bauingenieure und Architekten --- aufwachen !!! ---  das Informations- und Kommunikationszeitalter ist schon min. seit 22 Jahren angebrochen ...


----------



## hanzz (17. März 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> immer noch schlimmer als in der Einraum-Steinzeithöhle


Da war die Kommunikation ja auch noch analog. 
Da gab's einfach was mit der Keule, wenn vom Gegenüber 404 kam.


----------



## Floma (17. März 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das Thema Hausnetzwerkverkabelung, auch im Jahre 2022 ein Armutszeugnis tiefstehender Techno(un)kultur, dass die meisten Mietwohnungen und auch Einzelhäuser immer noch keine Kabelschächte, Leerrohre, Wanddurchbrüche und dergleichen vorgesehen haben, immer noch schlimmer als in der Einraum-Steinzeithöhle.


Einen kleinen Einblick in das Feld der Bauträger: Der Mehraufwand in Planung und Ausführung lässt sich nicht durch entsprechend höhere Verkaufspreise rechtfertigen. Wenn dann mal ein Erwerber mit entsprechenden Sonderwünschen auf den Plan tritt, ist es jedes mal ein Drama über alle Beteiligte, bis es dem Erwerber in den allermeisten Fällen dann doch nicht das Geld wert ist. KNX scheitert aus dem selben Grund. Teilweise ist die Vorplanung noch voller bunten Skizzen mit kleinen Bilschirmen etc., bis zum ersten Entwurf ist das Thema aber bereits komplett gestrichen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. März 2022)

Ist eigentlich erstaunlich - mit dem LOCH, was eigentlich ein NICHTS bzw.  ja sogar ein weglassen und einsparen von Baumaterial ist! 

Eine nette Schilderung von den Zuständen, trotz oder gerade wegen "moderner" EDV usw. und überforderten Planern.

In einer Altbausanierung für eine kleine neu aufgestellte Firma haben wir eine alte zu überholende recht große Villa einfach in allen direktverbindenden Wänden unten am Rand durchbrechen und ein Plastikrohrabschnit einsetzen lassen.
Macht ein Maurer recht einfach auf Ansage und günstig, quasi Nulltarif, war sowieso weitaus mehr zu tun mit stemmen und mauern.
Der Anführer wollte sogar gleich sicherheitshalber große und effektiv dann 8cm(!) weite Löcher   für alle Fälle, was immerhin auch funktioniert hat.
Aber erheblich kleiner hätte es für 2 bis 3 Netzwerkkabel auch getan, selbst damaliges Pre-Ethernet.
Mit Standardplastikabdeckungen für Verteilerdosen als Pfennigartikel wurde beidseitig abgedeckt, und fertig.
So musste noch etwas Schaumgummi wieder mit hinein, offen war das eher ein kollegiales Sprachrohr oder Nahsprech - sogar ein lustige Notfalloption!  Wenn Kollege z.B. dauerhaft telefoniert und so ...
Geräte-Verpackungs-Recyling zum Nulltarif löste das Schallproblem super.

Für den heutigen einfachen Hausgebrauch reichen 20mm Elektroinstallationsrohre wunderbar, bekommt man sogar 2 fertige Standard-Ethernet-Verbindungskabel mit ihren durchzureichenden Steckergrößen nebeneinander durch, und mehr braucht man für einen Netzwerkstrang prinzipiell erstmal nicht.


----------



## Raven87 (18. März 2022)

Ein paar Leerrohre zu verlegen ist eigentlich von den Kosten her ein Witz, erst Recht, wenn mit Fertigteilen gearbeitet wird. Also die Kosten dafür sind das letzte Argument! Bei den Preisen, die aktuell verlangt werden sowieso.
Lass es für ein 1-Familienhaus einen Tag Arbeit und ganz schlecht gerechnet 80€ Material sein... Lass den Monteur 90€ pro Stunde kosten, was auch viel ist, dann kosten dich Leerrohre in allen Himmelsrichtungen 800€. In Düsseldorf und Umgebung kostet ein 0815-1-Familienhaus etwas über 1 Mio. Euro... Ihr seht was ich damit sagen will!? 

Bin ganz bei dir Nordlichtangler es ist ein Trauerspiel, dass so einfache Dinge nicht als Standard angesehen werden. Ich könnte ewig so weiter machen mit Beispielen. Meistens ist es die Gier, die einen Riegel davor schiebt, weil einfachste Dinge preislich völlig unbegründet in andere Dimensionen gehoben werden



Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne wissen, wenn ich jetzt im Frühjahr mit Kartoffeln auf Karpfen angeln will, soll ich da besser gekochte oder rohe nehmen? Beim kochen wollte ich Honig und Vanillezucker mit ins Wasser geben, bringt das was?



Kochen, wie bereits bemerkt wurde, ich würde die Kartoffel aber keine 20 Minuten kochen. Eher so 10-11, sonst bekommst du die nicht ausgeworfen bzw. verlierst sie bei den kleinsten Zupfern. Meine Versuche mit Kartoffel waren ohne anfüttern immer sehr mau. Ich glaube an so einen Köder müssen sich die Tiere erstmal gewöhnen, bei der Reizüberflutung, die so in den Gewässern herrscht. Also versprich dir nicht zu viel davon.


----------



## Tricast (18. März 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Eine dicke Kopfnuss an alle Bauingenieure und Architekten --- aufwachen !!! ---  das Informations- und Kommunikationszeitalter ist schon min. seit 22 Jahren angebrochen ...


Mensch Nordi, Du meinst bestimmt das "Müllzeitalter". Müll wohin man schaut, ob nun Materiell oder geistiger Müll. Das Internet und die Medien sind voll damit. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## yukonjack (18. März 2022)

Hallo Spinnangler. Habe hier mal 3 Blinker ORKLA RUBLEX. Hab die Dinger vor Jahren mal irgendwo ergattert. Meine Frage an Euch, was ist das für eine seltsame Farbgebung, muss wohl mal irgendeine Sonderedition gewesen sein.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. März 2022)

Im letzten Jahr wurde der Wasserspiegel von der Rednitz abgesenkt. In einem Altarm (ziemlich schlammig) trat im Uferbereich bis mehrere Meter zum Wasser diese "Kraterlandschaft" zutage.
Sind das Fraß/Wühlspuren von Fischen, oder stammen diese Mulden von Wasservögeln, was ich mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann. Vielleicht hat sich da auch etwas eingegraben...

Ich bin schon mal sehr gespannt auf eure Vorschläge!


----------



## Blueser (18. März 2022)

Könnte durch Frost entstanden sein...


----------



## Ukel (18. März 2022)

Das können durchaus Fraßspuren sein. In Tidegewässern mit schlickigen Grund sieht man solche Fresslöcher von z. B. Brassen recht häufig bei Niedrigwasser.


----------



## Verstrahlt (18. März 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hallo Spinnangler. Habe hier mal 3 Blinker ORKLA RUBLEX. Hab die Dinger vor Jahren mal irgendwo ergattert. Meine Frage an Euch, was ist das für eine seltsame Farbgebung, muss wohl mal irgendeine Sonderedition gewesen sein.


Das sind die schönsten Blinker die ich je gesehen hab


----------



## Astacus74 (18. März 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Im letzten Jahr wurde der Wasserspiegel von der Rednitz abgesenkt. In einem Altarm (ziemlich schlammig) trat im Uferbereich bis mehrere Meter zum Wasser diese "Kraterlandschaft" zutage.
> Sind das Fraß/Wühlspuren von Fischen, oder stammen diese Mulden von Wasservögeln, was ich mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann. Vielleicht hat sich da auch etwas eingegraben...
> 
> Ich bin schon mal sehr gespannt auf eure Vorschläge!



Das sind eindeutig Fraßspuren, hab ich bei mir im See auch, da ist ne Flachwasserzone so um die 40cm-60cm im Sommer beim
Spinnfischen gehst man da ja auch rauf und dann siehst du die gleichen Löcher/Fraßspuren und beim Ansitzangeln in der 
Nähe sieht man dann die Schwanzflossen der gründelden Brassen im Abendlicht


Gruß Frank


----------



## keinangelprofi (20. März 2022)

Liebe AngelKollegen,
Auch ich bin stolzer Besitzer einer Ali PIN. Leider kam mir beim letzten Einsatz ein Teil der Ratsche entgegen geflogen. Leider weiß ich nicht wie man das repariert beziehungsweise wo das hingehört.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. März 2022)

Ukel schrieb:


> Das können durchaus Fraßspuren sein. In Tidegewässern mit schlickigen Grund sieht man solche Fresslöcher von z. B. Brassen recht häufig bei Niedrigwasser.


Das da Brassen beteiligt waren will ich nicht ausschließen, aber ich würde eher sagen die Löcher wurden von Karpfen gebuddelt.
Ein abgelassener Karpfenteich zeigt das gleiche Muster am Boden.

Jürgen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. März 2022)

Servus miteinander, 

hat von Euch schon jemand die Savage Gear SGS 10 Jigging im Betrieb und kann ggf. ein Urteil abgeben?


----------



## Trotta (21. März 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Liebe AngelKollegen,
> Auch ich bin stolzer Besitzer einer Ali PIN. Leider kam mir beim letzten Einsatz ein Teil der Ratsche entgegen geflogen. Leider weiß ich nicht wie man das repariert beziehungsweise wo das hingehört.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 401751
> ...


Ups, einfach Spule abnehmen und wieder aufsetzen. Zum Abnehmen der Spule die Federspeiche, die der Federspeiche mit der der Mikrobremse (die kleine Rändelmutter) gegenüberliegt, vorsichtig zurückziehen. Hoffe, das ist halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt... So sollte es aussehen:


----------



## keinangelprofi (21. März 2022)

Trotta vielen lieben Dank Dir!!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. März 2022)

Man liest und sieht viel von "Haar" - Montagen, wenn man auf Karpfen angelt. 
Ist der Hauptgrund dafür, damit der Haken sicher nur im Maulwinkel des Fisches hakt? 
Ist die "Haar" - Methode eher nur was zum Grundangeln oder auch zum Posenangeln geeignet?


----------



## Vanner (21. März 2022)

Der Haken soll eigentlich in der Unterlippe haken, macht er damit auch meistens, der Maulwinkel ist da doch etwas weich.

Ist vorrangig für Grundmontage gedacht, an der Pose geht es aber zur Not auch. Ob das an der Pose Sinn macht, muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Mescalero (21. März 2022)

Die Haarmontage geht ja Hand in Hand mit dem Selbsthakeffekt, das entfällt an der Pose.

Ich glaube, die Briten angeln gern mit der Pose und Pellets und diese werden auch meist am Haar angeboten.
Gehen tut es wohl, nur ohne Selbsthak.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (21. März 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Man liest und sieht viel von "Haar" - Montagen, wenn man auf Karpfen angelt.
> Ist der Hauptgrund dafür, damit der Haken sicher nur im Maulwinkel des Fisches hakt?
> Ist die "Haar" - Methode eher nur was zum Grundangeln oder auch zum Posenangeln geeignet


Das Haar mit dem Haken wird genutzt um den Haken vor dem Köder, meistens ein Boilie in das Maul des Karpfen zu bekommen. Dabei ist nicht automatisch gesichert, daß der Haken auch im Maul sitzt. Auch hier kommt es darauf an, wie tief der Fisch den Köder schluckt. Es bleibt also immer der Mensch an der Rute, und wann er anschlägt, der bestimmt wo der Haken sitzt.
Ob man diese Methode nutzt, und bei welcher Angelei bleibt jedem überlassen. Ich fische eine Pellet Waggler Rute, also Pose mit Pellets oder Boilie, habe aber keine Haarmontage im Einsatz, ich nehme einen Gummi mit Öse, spanne das Pellet in den Gummi und führe den Haken durch die Öse. So liegt der Haken hinter dem Pellet und ich weiß, daß beim Anschlag der Haken ziemlich weit vorne im Maul sitzt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (21. März 2022)

Sorry, natürlich soll die richtige Haarmontage auch den Haken hinter dem Boilie haben, war da kurz daneben....


----------



## Allround-Angler (21. März 2022)

Habe die Haarmethode schon mit Schwimmer, Festblei, leichtem Blei und freier Leine gefischt.

Funktioniert alles.

Haarmethode ist vor allem auch für harte Köder gedacht, die man gar nicht vernünftig direkt am Haken anbieten könnte.

Vermutlich haben schon vor langer Zeit findige Angler harte Köder mit Bindfaden angebunden, Quelle gibt es leider keine.

Meist wird ja erzählt, dass Lenny Middleton der Erfinder der Haarmethode sei.


----------



## jkc (21. März 2022)

Vanner schrieb:


> ...soll eigentlich in der Unterlippe haken, macht er damit auch meistens...


Für mich läuft das unter Mythen und Legenden.
Von den 11 Fischen diese Saison war z.B. bisher genau einer in der Unterlippe gehakt, das ist auch mehr oder weniger für alle mir persönlich bekannten Karpfenangler über das gesamte Jahr repräsentativ, wobei es vielleicht eher 2 von 10 sind.
Sollte es jemand schaffen auch nur 5 aus 10 in der Unterlippe zu haken, ich wäre regelrecht beeindruckt.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. März 2022)

Vielen Dank eure Antworten! Ich wollte auch nur mit Mais, Erbsen und Wurm angeln. Köder, die eigentlich gut am Haken halten, wobei letzterer Köder eigentlich nichts fürs Haar-Rig ist. 
Ich war gestern grad dabei, Haken zu binden, allerdings mit FC. Funktioniert ein "Haar" damit auch oder muß es unbedingt geflochtene sein? Wie lang sollte dann das Vorfach sein, bei einer einfachen Laufblei-Montage?


----------



## jkc (22. März 2022)

Hi, ein Haar aus FC "durchgebunden" funktioniert durchaus, ich habe das früher so gefischt, Laufblei verwende ich beim Karpfenangeln gar nicht mehr, da kann ich nix zu sagen.

Grüße


----------



## Vanner (22. März 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Für mich läuft das unter Mythen und Legenden.



Darum ja auch eigentlich. Bei mir hängen so 4-5 von 10 in der Unterlippe. Denke da spielt auch die Haarlänge eine gewisse Rolle bei.


----------



## jkc (22. März 2022)

Hättest Du zufällig ein Foto von einem deiner beköderten Rigs, oder kannst Du versuchen zu beschreiben wie das aussieht?


----------



## jkc (22. März 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> ... allerdings mit FC. Funktioniert ein "Haar" damit auch oder muß es unbedingt geflochtene sein? Wie lang sollte dann das Vorfach sein, bei einer einfachen Laufblei-Montage?


Hi, nochmals ergänzend dazu, was man beim Haar aus Mono / FC auf dem Schirm haben sollte ist die Dicke des Schlaufenknotens am Haar / die Größe der Schlaufe; Es gibt Kombination die dann nicht mit allen Ködern harmonieren, besonders harten Mais bekommt man z.B. kaum über einen größeren Schlaufenknoten, bei Boilies kann dieser, je nach Härtegrad des Köders, ein platzen des Boilies begünstigen. Man kann die Schlaufe aber natürlich so groß machen, dass der Knoten unterhalb / außerhalb des Köders bleibt.
Vorfachlänge sollte sich zumindest noch verwicklungsfrei werfen lassen, du schreibst "einfache Laufbleimontage", kein Plan ob Du darin ein Antitangleschutz / Tube drin vorsiehst, wenn ja, dann sollte das Vorfach einige Zentimeter kürzer sein....

Grüße JK


----------



## thanatos (22. März 2022)

ja und warum hakt er in der Lippe - seht doch mal Fischen beim fressen zu , ob Karausche 
Schlei , oder Karpfen - sie nehmen den Köder vom Grund und zu 90% spucken sie ihn erst mal wieder 
aus bevor sie ihn erneut auf nehmen .Ist nun sowieso ein Haken dabei zu 100% wenn es der " richtige"
ist und da hat ja jeder so seinen Favoriten ,bleibt der Haken in der Lippe hängen - ob nun ein Festblei 
oder der Angler im richtigen Moment anschlägt ist egal er sitzt in der Lippe .
Angle ich nun aber mit der Pose sieht es u.U. anders aus da kann der Anhieb schon mal kommen 
bevor der Fisch versucht es wieder auszuspucken - und dann hakt er vielleicht auch mal anders .


----------



## Vanner (22. März 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hättest Du zufällig ein Foto von einem deiner beköderten Rigs, oder kannst Du versuchen zu beschreiben wie das aussieht?



Falls du mich meintest, Foto hab ich nicht, mache eigentlich keine von meinen Montagen. 

Vorfachlänge bei Bodenködern, je nach Wassertemperatur 15 - 25cm, meist aus FC oder beschichtetem Material. Haken mit Kicker. 
Haar generell weiches Material, Abstand Hakenbogen zum Boilie nicht unter 1,5cm, macht es Brassen schwerer sich zu haken.


----------



## jkc (22. März 2022)

Danke, der Beschreibung nach angeln wir mit dem selben Rig


----------



## MichaxX (26. März 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich war gestern grad dabei, Haken zu binden, allerdings mit FC. Funktioniert ein "Haar" damit auch oder muß es unbedingt geflochtene sein? Wie lang sollte dann das Vorfach sein, bei einer einfachen Laufblei-Montage?


Fluorcarbon ist nicht zu empfehlen für Haarmontagen, wie weiter oben schon erwähnt spucken die Fische den Köder immer wieder aus, Schlaue Fische die oft beangelt werden sind kennen das ganze schon und saugen den Köder zum Testen nur noch in Stück ein (da ist der Haken meist nicht dabei) und spucken Ihn wieder aus.

Fluorcarbon ist da sehr Steif und beim Probe Einsaugen der Fische merken das Schlaue Fische sofort das der Köder an etwas hängt, deswegen ist hier eher ein selbstgebundenes Leadcore Vorfach besser. Am besten noch mit einem Leadcore Vorfach an dem dann eine Haarmontage mit ummantelten Vorfach ist (was für weniger drall sorgt beim wurf und die Montage sich so seltener verzwirbelt), die ummantelung wird dann auf den letzten 5 cm vor dem Haken entfernt damit sich dort das vorfach frei bewegen kann ansonsten wäre es wieder zu Steif und der Karpfen merkt es.

Du solltest dir am Anfang 2-3 der gängigsten Haar Montagen auf Karpfen raussuchen und diese erstmal Angeln, du wirst schnell merken welche Vorfach Montagen die am besten zusagen und es gibt verdammt viele. Jeder hat da nach einer gewissen zeit seine 2-3 Lieblingsmontagen auf die er fängt.

Fische sind nicht blöd und gerade Tagsüber ist es wichtig seine Montagen dem Gewässergrund anzupassen. 

Karpfen die abgelaicht haben  sind sehr gefräsig, deswegen glaub nicht alles was dir andere Angler erzählen was Sie mit XY Montage gefangen haben. Ein Mensch der heißhunger hat und seit tagen schon nichts mehr zuessen hatte, der bedient sich auch an der Bio-Mülltonne vom nächsten Restaurant und so ist das auch bei Karpfen nach der Laichzeit. Wenn die hunger haben nehmen die alles da achten die nicht darauf was hinten am Boili dran hängt.

Die ganzen angeblichen karpfen experten auf Youtube nutzen die gunst der Stunde im Frühjahr oder zur laichzeit oder im herbst und Angeln auf Karpfen, wenn Sie regelrecht heißhunger haben und stellen dann Ihre ach so tollen Fänge ins Netz. Karpfen zu Angeln die heißhunger haben in Gewässern indem Sie kaum Nahrung finden ist meiner Meinung nach keine Kunst.

Nur die Echten Profis von den man kaum etwas liest/sieht/hört haben das ganze Jahr über erfolg mit den Karpfen.

Gerade Tagsüber ist es wichtig eine Montage zu wählen die zum Untergrund passt, Farblich sowie auch optisch, du musst deiner Montage also einen tarnanzug verpassen. Ein Dunkles vorfach ist also sehr Nachteilig wenn der Untergrund aus hellem Sand besteht.

Auch ist eine Schneemann Montage empfehlswert bei Fischen die sehr zögerlich beißen, das ist eine Kombination aus einem Boili und einem schwimmenden Boili sodass die Montage nicht treibt aber Schwerelos ist, der Karpfen saugt einen Schwerelosen Köder besser ein bei dem er den Widerstand noch weniger merkt und der auch dafür sorgt das der Köder gleich tiefer eingesaugt wird im gegensatz zu einem schweren sinkenden Boili.

Das Thema Karpfen und Rigs oder allgemein Haarrigs ist sehr Komplex, du solltest am Anfang erst einmal verstehen wieso und weshalb man dies und das macht.

Das fängt schon an bei der Hakengröße, bei der Vorfachllänge, bei wieso macht man Schrumpfschlauch über die Hakenöse, bei wieso macht man ein kleines zusätzliches Schrumpf stück über den Haken durch welches noch einmal das Haar für den Boili führt.

Aber Fluor Carbon Haar-Rigs kannst du vergessen, das ist wie bei Ebay, da denken auch viele jeden Tag steht ein dummer auf und kauft das Überteuerte Zeug, ähnlich ist es bei Fischen da kommt auch irgendwann mal ein Dummer Fisch vorbei und haut sich das FC Rig rein. 

Aber willst du erstnhaft darauf hoffen das der dumme Fisch irgendwann mal kommt? oder willst du lieber gleich vernünftig Angeln und die schlauen Fische erwischen?


und ein laufblei nimmt man dafür nicht, es ist ja eine Selbst hakmontage, da nimmt man Feststehende bleie mit Safety Clip


hier damit du dir mal ein Bild davon machen kannst wie Fischen beißen auf sogenannte Haar-Rigs


----------



## Floma (26. März 2022)

Ein Laufblei würde ich nicht wählen, wenn der Grund der ist, dass die Montage einfach zu bauen ist und deshalb bspw. für Einsteiger verlockend ist.

Oben wurde schon das Safety-Rig genannt. Das Material ist im Set gut erhältlich, dazu ein einfaches Birnenbleie. Nach dem ersten Einsatz und ein paar Tagen in der Box glänzen die auch nicht mehr.

Ein guter Mittelweg könnte das Inline-Blei sein. Quasi Laufblei, nur mit eingeschobenem Gummi-Inline, in dem der Wirbel vom Vorfach gehalten wird. Der Einfachheits-zu-Effektivitäts-Faktor ist maximal.


----------



## MichaxX (26. März 2022)

Auf Amazon gibt es sehr günstig fertige Rigs die für den Anfang erstmal reichen, Kapitale damit zu landen wird schwierig aber dazu brauchst du auch das richtige Tackle, zum beispiel die alsseits beliebte Daiwa Karpfenute ;-)

zum Beispiel die hier






						Angel-Berger Ready2Fish Complete Safety Rig Karpfenmontage Carptackle : Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Angel-Berger Ready2Fish Complete Safety Rig Karpfenmontage Carptackle : Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de
				









						Angel-Berger Ready2Fish Complete Inline Rig Karpfenmontage Carptackle : Sport & Freizeit
					

Angel-Berger Ready2Fish Complete Inline Rig Karpfenmontage Carptackle : Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de
				









						Angel-Berger Boiliesortiment Boilies und Karpfenzubehör Boiliemontage Magic Mix : Sport & Freizeit
					

Angel-Berger Boiliesortiment Boilies und Karpfenzubehör Boiliemontage Magic Mix : Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de
				




Die hier hab Ich auch, sind sehr scharf und vollkommen Ihren preis Wert






						Angel-Berger Boiliesortiment Boilies und Karpfenzubehör Boiliemontage Magic Mix : Sport & Freizeit
					

Angel-Berger Boiliesortiment Boilies und Karpfenzubehör Boiliemontage Magic Mix : Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de
				




Ich Bestell schon seit Jahren immer mal wieder bei Angel berger über Amazon oder https://www.angel-berger.de/

Gerade für Anfänger sind die Preise Super um viel auszuprobieren   es gibt auch fertige Sets von Angelberger









						Angel Berger Aal Posen Set Posenmontage mit Knicklicht Ready2Fish Angelset Aal
					

Mit unserer Aal Posenmontage bieten wir Ihnen eine komplett angelfertige Montage die lediglich mit einem Knoten an der Hauptschnur verbunden werden muss. Auf der Produktverpackung sind alle wichtigen Informationen wie Montageaufbau und Knoten enthalten.  Komplett angelfertig Inklusive...




					www.angel-berger.de
				





Die Posen von Angel Berger für Knicklichter hab Ich seit Jahren im Einsatz und Ich will keine anderen mehr , bei viel Nebel und schlechter sicht nutze Ich meine LED Posen aus Fernost 

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B094DDJ7DL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

für 13 Euro 4 Stück mit Batterie einfach unschlagbarer Preis , Nachteil die Leuchten so extrem Hell das Sie manchmal schon eine Scheuchwirkung haben deswegen verwende Ich Sie nur nachts wenn Nebel über das Wasser zieht und die Sichtbedingungen sehr schlecht sind.


Hier ist das Knicklicht Posen Set von Angel Berger, hab mittlerweile 3 davon wegen den 3 Gramm Posen wovon schon 2 über die Jahre hinweg im baum gelandet sind 









						Angel Berger Knicklichtposen Sortiment 6 Stück
					

Das Set enthält 6 Knicklichtposen. Eine vielseitige Knicklichtpose die man hervorragend für alle Zielfische und Methoden verwenden kann.  Echtes Balsaholz  Sorgfältige Lackierung Mit Knicklichteinsatz




					www.angel-berger.de


----------



## MichaxX (26. März 2022)

Das Boili Set von Angel Berger ist auch sehr zu empfehlen, vorausgesetzt es Angeln nicht schon 10 andere damit an dem Gewässer und die Karpfen kennen es schon und wissen was Sie erwartet.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B075L6GMBT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1

weil bekomm erstmal wo anders 2kg gute Boilis mit passendem Dip und gleich eine Dose Pop Up Boilis dazu für 19,99 Euro

Problem ist wie gesagt das hat sich schon rum gesprochen und viele Karpfen kennen diese Boilis schon.

Am liebsten hätte Ich den Vanille Eimer selbst gegessen anstatt alles an die Karpfen zu verfüttern letzten jahr, da hat nichts Chemisch gerochen oder Künstlich, ein super natürlicher Süsser Vanille Duft


----------



## Riesenangler (27. März 2022)

Und auch ich hätte da eine Frage, für die sich kein extratrööt lohnt.
Wer von euch plant auch eine Fahrt zur Fishing Master Show, nach Rostock dieses Jahr???


----------



## jkc (29. März 2022)

Hi, hat hier jemand zufällig einen Headbanger Colossus am Start und wäre bereit mir paar Maße fürn Ultra-Colossus-Eigenbau zu nehmen?


----------



## magi (31. März 2022)

MichaxX schrieb:


> Auf Amazon gibt es sehr günstig fertige Rigs die für den Anfang erstmal reichen, Kapitale damit zu landen wird schwierig aber dazu brauchst du auch das richtige Tackle, zum beispiel die alsseits beliebte Daiwa Karpfenute ;-)
> 
> zum Beispiel die hier
> 
> ...


Arbeitest du dort? Nichts für ungut, aber ein Laufposenset, welches noch nicht mal Fadenstopper enthält, ist in meiner Welt kein seriöses Laufposenset - zumindest nicht, wenn mit einem "Komplettsatz" geworben wird. 3 Gramm Knicklicht-Laufposen gibt es auch Einzeln, sogar mit Innenschnurführung (Zebco LF1).


----------



## MichaxX (31. März 2022)

magi schrieb:


> Arbeitest du dort? Nichts für ungut, aber ein Laufposenset, welches noch nicht mal Fadenstopper enthält, ist in meiner Welt kein seriöses Laufposenset - zumindest nicht, wenn mit einem "Komplettsatz" geworben wird. 3 Gramm Knicklicht-Laufposen gibt es auch Einzeln, sogar mit Innenschnurführung (Zebco LF1).



Nein Ich Arbeite nicht dort Ich bin in einer anderen Branche tätig, man verwendet heutzutage eigentlich keine Fadenstopper mehr das ist Oldscool.

Ich verwende nur Siliconstopper in verschiedenen größen abhängig von der größe der Rutenringe und der Schnur.

Ein Laufpose mit Innenführung ist, sorry wenn Ich das so sage der letzte Müll. Erst recht beim Friedfischangeln wenn Wind mit im Spiel ist. Bei einer Laufpose mit Innenführung ist es unmöglich die Schnur unter Wasser zu bekommen, außerdem sieht man damit ganz schwer Seitliche Bisse weil Sie ständig Wackelt weil die Schnur an der Wasseroberfläche ist und oben raus schaut.

Auch eine laufposenmontage mit Birnenblei als Grundblei auf Aale ist damit echt eine Qual, Ich Angel an Gewässern mit Laufpose die sind bis zu 25 meter Tief und je nach Sprungschicht im Gewässer muss Ich da schonmal 6 Meter Tief Angeln, da einen Fadenstopper zu verwenden mit einer Friedfischrute die viele kleine Ringe hat ist alles andere als "brauchbar" beim Auswerfen.






Ich verwende auf Aal eine Grundmontage wie auf dem Bild mit Tauwurm, die meisten Aale beißen extrem vorsichtig erst recht die größeren. Zusätzlich ist dann hinter dem Birnenblei noch eine laufperle danach kommt die Laufpose dann wieder eine Perle und der Silikonstopper meist auf 6 bis 10 meter abstand zum Wirbel. Je nachdem wie weit Ich auswerfen muss und wie tief das Gewässer ist.

Wenn Ich Ausgeworfen haben , drück Ich die runterspitze unter Wasser und Twitch kurz damit die Gesamt Schnur unter der Wasseroberfläche ist, weil die Laufpose keine durchlaufpose ist dauert es nicht lange und Sie wandert ohne probleme der Schnur entlang.

Jetzt lege Ich die Rutenspitze auf das Rod Pod oder die Sticks je nachdem was Ich verwende und stell die Rute aber Steil nach unten richtung Wasseroberfläche, die Laufpose ist in der zwischenzeit an der Wasseroberfläche und hat sich hingelegt. Wenn jetzt ein Aal ganz leicht beißt und die Schnur immer wieder leicht spannt mit seinen zarkhaften bissen, richtet sich die Laufpose auf. Oft ist es so das der Aal den Köder erst einmal in den Mund nimmt und damit wegschwimmen will.

Wenn er in der wegschwimmphase auch nur annähernd einen widerstand merkt spuckt er den Köder sofort wieder aus, deswegen verwenden viele immernoch die alte Methode mit mit offenen Rollenbügel zu Angeln anstatt mit einem Freilauf.

Glaubs mir die Fische merken jeden Freilauf und sei er noch so leichtgängig, Zander und Köderfisch mit Posenmontage ist genauso schlimm und noch schlimmer.

Zander nehmen das Köderfischen erst in den Mund und schwimmen mit weg bevor Sie sich den Köder richtig reinhauen zum anschlagen, merken Sie in dieser Phase einen widerstand vom Freilauf wars das und der Zander ist weg.


Und durch meine Grundblei Montage mit Laufpose die liegt und sich aufstellt, sehe Ich selbst die Zarkhaften Bisse von Aalen, letztes Jahr im Urlaub in MV hab ich mit der Montage innerhalb von 1 1/2 4 Welse gefangen, es waren aber nur kleine alle zwischen 30 bis 40 cm.

Ich kenn keinen Angler der innerhalb von 1 1/2 Stunden 4 Welse gefangen hat mit einer einfachen Grundmontage mit Tauwurm 

Die Fische beißen eigentlich fast immer, man muss nur seine Montage so wählen das man auch die leichtesten Bisse merkt, Ich find diese Aal Angler mit der Aalglocke echt immer wieder zum wegschmeissen, klar verwenden Sie auch so eine Grundmontage mit blei aber die meisten Aale beißen so zurückhaltend bis da die Rutenspitze mal Wackelt und das Glöckchen klingelt, haben die Aale schon mit bekommen was los ist.

Und glaubs mir Ich hatte schon Nächte da habe Ich einem Aal 2 Stunden lang zugeschaut wie er mit meiner Montage spielt, um herauszufinden wie sein verhalten ist. Aal versuchen erstmal mit Ihrer Beute abzuhauen ohne das Sie die Beute gleich soweit drin haben das man anhauen kann.










						Angeln auf kapitale Aale: So klappt’s mit den Schlänglern! – BLINKER
					

Obwohl er nicht ausschließlich nur auf kapitale Aale angelt, verbringt Duncan Charman jedes Jahr viele Abende am Wasser, um einen Großaal zu überlisten. Hier beschreibt er, wie er Großaal-Gewässer findet und mit welchen Ködern er kapitale Wasserschlangen dingfest macht.




					www.blinker.de
				




Hier steht auch nochmal alles wichtige, falls irgendetwas unklar ist weil ein guter Erklär Bär war Ich noch nie 

wie gesagt mit meiner Montage und der liegenden laufpose mit Knicklicht hab Ich den nahezu perfekten Bissanzeiger mit sogut wie garkeinen widerstand wenn der Aal erst einmal Spielen will mit dem Köder.


Aalbisse über die Rutenspitze anzeigen zulassen mit der Aalglocke oder Knicklicht an der Rutenspitze führt nicht zum erfolg.


----------



## Blueser (31. März 2022)

Ein Fadenstopper aus Zahnseide mit zwei langen Enden und ne kleine Laufperle merkst du kaum oder gar nicht. Verstehe das Problem damit nicht, die Silikonknuppel verstauben in meiner Angelkiste ...


----------



## Mescalero (31. März 2022)

Oldschool ist es eher, Silikonknubbel zu verwenden, die vergleichsweise aufwändig herzustelllen sind und unnötig Ressourcen erfordern. Als Angler sollte uns praktischer Umweltschutz am Herzen liegen und dazu gehört auch die Müllvermeidung. Fadenstopper sind so gesehen alles andere als oldschool.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. April 2022)

Es gibt IMO keine eleganteren und schlankeren Stopper als traditionelle Fadenstopper - nochmal ringschlupf-freundlicher und anti-aufgeh-haltbarer als selbstgebundene aus dünnem Silikon-Schmuckfaden (die es mitunter dann doch mal wegballert).

So kann man z. B. auch ausrangiertes Spinngeflecht noch als Stopper-Faden verwenden.

Diese aufziehbaren Silikonklumpen verwende ich schon lange gar nicht mehr - die sind auch bei länglicher Form in puncto Ringpolter echt ganz übel. Je nach rausgeballertem Gewicht hört man da quasi die Ringeinlagen panisch nach gedungenen Klageweibern telefonieren.

Zudem haben die eine weitere unangenehme Eigenschaft: Wenn die aufgekurbelt auf der Rolle landen, können sich Schnurwicklungen an dem Klumpen festsetzen und pfeifen beim Werfen nicht mehr ungehindert von der Spule.

Sind aber z. B. mal ganz praktisch, um Inline-Bleie bei durchgebundenen Posenmontagen gen Haken zu stoppen (z. B. an ner Carpfloat; geht ganz gut bis ca. 5 g - ggf. mehrere Stopper aufziehen) - oder Seitenarme/Micro Bombs bei durchgebundenen Wanderdöbel-Leichtgrundmontagen (normal Klemm-Ledger-Stops sind mir persönlich zu bollig).

Sind auch mehrfach verwendbar, wenn man sich etwas Anknot-Fummelmühe gibt und die von der Hauptschnur auf ein Stückchen Lager-Mono abzieht.


----------



## MichaxX (1. April 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Oldschool ist es eher, Silikonknubbel zu verwenden, die vergleichsweise aufwändig herzustelllen sind und unnötig Ressourcen erfordern. Als Angler sollte uns praktischer Umweltschutz am Herzen liegen und dazu gehört auch die Müllvermeidung. Fadenstopper sind so gesehen alles andere als oldschool.


Sorry Ich musst mal kurz lachen und rüber zu den Spinnfischern gucken 

Meine ausgedienten Stopper landen im Mülleimer nicht im Wasser, Frag mal die Spinnfischer wieviel halbe Gummifische schon am Grund vom Gewässer liegen.

ein halber Gummifish der auch aus Silikon ist, enspricht locker 100-200 Silikonstopper an Material, und Ich erwähne es noch einmal. Meine landen im Müll nicht im Wasser ;-)


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Diese aufziehbaren Silikonklumpen verwende ich schon lange gar nicht mehr - die sind auch bei länglicher Form in puncto Ringpolter echt ganz übel. Je nach rausgeballertem Gewicht hört man da quasi die Ringeinlagen panisch nach gedungenen Klageweibern telefonieren.
> 
> Zudem haben die eine weitere unangenehme Eigenschaft: Wenn die aufgekurbelt auf der Rolle landen, können sich Schnurwicklungen an dem Klumpen festsetzen und pfeifen beim Werfen nicht mehr ungehindert von der Spule.



Das passiert wenn man Gewaltwürfe ausübt um auf maximale weite zu kommen mit minderwertigen total weichen Silicon Stoppern die sich an jedem Ring verformen und dazu kommt noch das Sie sich auf der Schnur verschieben bei solchen würfen.

Es gibt nicht viele Silicon Stopper auf dem Markt die Hart sind und Qualitativ etwas taugen auf weite Distanz, umso weicher die Stopper umso länger halten Sie auf der Schnur bzw umso öfter kann man Sie verstellen aber genau das ist falsch.

Man muss harte längliche Stopper verwenden und vor dem auswerfen muss man die Spule entweder ins Wasser tauchen oder wenigstens Wasser über die ersten Windungen der Spule kippen.

Versuch mal einen Siliconstopper auf einer trockenen Schnur zu verschieben, dabei zerstörst du Ihn, machst du die Schnur nass kannst du Ihn leicht bewegen.

Deswegen muss die Schnur und vorallem der Siliconstopper Wasser gesehen haben damit alles Butterweich durch die Ringe gleitet.

Ich verwende nur die von Saenger oder Zebco, die von Balzer gehen auch noch sind aber fast schon wieder zu weich









						Zebco Silikon Zapfen-Stopper Schnurstopper Gr. SSS 6 Stück - Pro-Fish
					

6 Stück im SB-Pack




					pro-fishing.de
				




oder









						SAENGER Multicolor Silikonstopper Lang XL 20Stk. | Tackle-Deals.eu, 1,
					

SAENGER Multicolor Silikonstopper Lang XL 20Stk. jetzt günstig online kaufen · Schnelle Lieferung · Versandkostenfrei ab 29 € in DE




					www.tackle-deals.eu
				




die von Zebco sind die besten und schön Hart und vorallem Glatt wie ein Baby Popo und nicht so (wie soll man das beschreiben?)

Ich weiss nicht ob man das Wort hier verwenden darf aber hochwertige Silicon stopper haben fast so eine Glatte Oberfläche wie ein Dildo, mindertwertige Siliconstopper sind Stumpf und kleben wie ein Dichtungsgummi an der Schnur und den Ringen.

Solche stopper hier sind der letzte Müll -> https://phd-shop.de/home-outdoor/an...hfest-inhalt-15-st.-groesse-s?sPartner=google


----------



## Ruttentretzer (1. April 2022)

Sind Dildos wirklich so glatt?


----------



## zokker (1. April 2022)

MichaxX schrieb:


> Die Fische beißen eigentlich fast immer, man muss nur seine Montage so wählen ...



so einfach ist das nicht ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (1. April 2022)

MichaxX schrieb:


> Nein Ich Arbeite nicht dort Ich bin in einer anderen Branche tätig, man verwendet heutzutage eigentlich keine Fadenstopper mehr das ist Oldscool


Du scheinst ja derjenige zu sein der Oldschool bewerten kann, dann solltest Du das auch richtig schreiben. Ich habe schon Welse, Aale und andere Fische auf Grund gefangen, da gab es Dich noch gar nicht. Natürlich kann man heute ganz viele neue Dinge einsetzen, aber warum muss man dadurch extrem viele Fische fangen, ist es das was wir wollen? Ganz viele, 
ganz Große und dann ein tolles Foto? 
Sorry, aber das ist nicht meins


----------



## rippi (1. April 2022)

Also ich denke, je mehr ich fange, desto besser.


----------



## thanatos (1. April 2022)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Sind Dildos wirklich so glatt?


keine Ahnung - habe keinen in meiner Angelkiste


----------



## MichaxX (1. April 2022)

Früher gab es nicht soviele Angler wie heute, die meisten Gewässer sind mittlerweile Regelrecht überangelt. Die Fische kennen schon die meisten tricks und wenn viele Nährstoffe im wasser sind , sind sie nicht so verzweifelt und hauen sich alles rein was man an den Angelhaken macht. Sondern Sie beißen so zarghaft und testen erst einmal. Deswegen müssen Montagen immer leichter werden und sich weiterentwickeln.

Das sieht man deutlich in den Angelforen und Youtube, fast die hälfte der größeren Fische wurden an Küstengewässern und gleich in Meer geangelt, weil die heimischen Vereinsgewässer eigentlich gnadenlos überangelt sind.

Und das wird in den nächsten Jahren schlimmer weil es immer mehr Angler gibt, welche vorallem auch noch das Echolot nutzen.

Ich bin froh das bei uns ein Echolot verboten ist, und Ich hoffe das auch in ganz Deutschland das Angeln mit Blei verboten wird.

Denn das Blei belastet die Gewässer und die Umwelt 1000 mal mehr als ein kleiner Silicon Stopper, deswegen ist in einigen Ländern das Angeln mit Blei schon komplett verboten und man darf nur noch Edelstahl verwenden als Beschwerung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> keine Ahnung - habe keinen in meiner Angelkiste



Wo denn dann?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. April 2022)

Für alle die nicht wissen wie sich ein Dildo anfühlt, guckt doch bei euren Frauen in der Nachtischschublade nach …
…


----------



## hanzz (1. April 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Für alle die nicht wissen wie sich ein Dildo anfühlt, guckt doch bei euren Frauen in der Nachtischschublade nach …
> …


Hat doch sicher jeder n großen Softbait zu hause. 
Des Mannes Softbait ist der Frauen Dildo.


----------



## vonda1909 (1. April 2022)

Da hat aber einer Vergleichsmodelle zu Hause


----------



## thanatos (1. April 2022)

mein gutester Micha xX
Tolle Erfahrungen hast du gemacht - ich kenne auch keinen Angler der den Fang von 4 Babywelsen 
erwähnen würde und einen Aal zweistundenlang beobachten wie er meinen Köder begutachtet ist 
mir auch noch nie gelungen - Hut ab !
zurück zu den Silikonstoppern ich habe sie nur noch über dem Wirbel als Knotenschutz verwendet  weil ich sie nicht
ungenutzt in die Tonne werfen wollte - nun nehme ich wieder eine Gummiperle -
Nach deinen Beiträgen ist es mir echt ein Rätsel wie ich so viele Fische , Aale , Zander usw fangen konnte 
ohne deine tiefgreifenden Erkenntnisse .
So und nun zu euch Dildoheinis - auf dem Lande genießt man umweltbewußt !!!!
hier wachsen Möhren ,Gurken , Zuchinis , Auberginen und andere schadstofffreien Freudenspender .


----------



## hanzz (1. April 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> hier wachsen Möhren


----------



## Blueser (1. April 2022)

Cool, ist das dann noch ein Kunstköder?


----------



## magi (1. April 2022)

Fadenstopper scheinen also doch noch nicht ganz aus der Mode gekommen zu sein - Gott sei Dank! Abgesehen vom Wagglerfischen würde ich persönlich immer eine Laufpose mit Innenführung bevorzugen - viel weniger tüddelanfällig, fliegt stabilerer beim Wurf (= bessere Wurfweite) und in Verbindung mit einem Gummistopper an der RICHTIGEN Stelle, nämlich unterhalb der Pose, kann ich nicht nur den Laufweg der Pose in Richtung Blei bzw. Wirbel/Vorfach begrenzen, sondern auch blitzschnell die gleiche Montage feststehend anbieten. Weiterhin bietet der Gummistopper unter der Pose folgende Vorteile:

- gute Chancen bei einem Hänger & Abriss zumindest die Pose zu retten
- bei schweren Montagen kann der Stopper verhindern, dass das Blei z.B. außerhalb des Wassers bei der Ködermontage gegen die Pose schlägt - minimiert Verschleiß/Beschädigungsgefahr der Pose, bei den genannten 3 g Posen sicherlich nicht das Thema


----------



## thanatos (1. April 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Cool, ist das dann noch ein Kunstköder?


Nee totsicher ein Naturköder


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. April 2022)

Mein Problem ist, daß ich in einem Weiher mit Schlammgrund angeln will, wo ich bisher (mit Gerät) noch nicht war. Er hat Schilfgürtel, einen Mönch und überhängende Büsche und Bäume. 
Die Tiefe geht so bei einem halben Meter bis ca. 1,20m beim Mönch. Es sind u. a.  Aale, Welse, Zander und die ganze Friedfisch-palette besetzt. 

Wenn ich dort Nachtangeln will, bin ich am überlegen, ob ich meine Würmer, Köfis... besser an einem Grundblei mit Auftriebshilfe oder an der Pose anbieten soll, an der Angelseite habe ich den Wind gegen mich. 
Blei und Köder sollten nach Möglichkeit nicht zu tief in den Schlamm einsinken, damit sie von meinen Zielfischen auch gefunden werden können. 
Soll ich in Köder wie Wurm und Köfi Luft injizieren oder reicht ein kleiner Auftriebskörper auf dem Vorfach?


----------



## Tweak (1. April 2022)

Also was das Blei angeht denke ich grade an das Tiroler Hölzel damit das Blei nicht versinkt und die idee mit Luft ist gut aber bei der Tiefe würde ich es persönlich mit feiner Posenmontage versuchen weil zu Strömungsreich dürfte das Gewässer nicht sein und man gut austariert knapp über Grund Fischen kann.


----------



## thanatos (1. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Blei und Köder sollten nach Möglichkeit nicht zu tief in den Schlamm einsinken


um eine korrekte Antwort zu geben müßte man den Grund kennen , Schlamm ist nicht gleich Schlamm ,
wenn er etwas Tragfähigkeit hat - da gibt es so Kunststoffoliven die nur wenig mehr Spezivischesgewicht
aufweisen wie Wasser , ein nicht zu schweres Tirolerhölzel wäre da auch eine Alternative .
ein Köfi brauch keinen extra Auftrieb und bei Würmern kommt es auf die Art der Anköderung an ob sie 
versuchen können sich einzugraben .


----------



## Minimax (1. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, daß ich in einem Weiher mit Schlammgrund angeln will, wo ich bisher (mit Gerät) noch nicht war. Er hat Schilfgürtel, einen Mönch und überhängende Büsche und Bäume.
> Die Tiefe geht so bei einem halben Meter bis ca. 1,20m beim Mönch. Es sind u. a.  Aale, Welse, Zander und die ganze Friedfisch-palette besetzt.
> 
> Wenn ich dort Nachtangeln will, bin ich am überlegen, ob ich meine Würmer, Köfis... besser an einem Grundblei mit Auftriebshilfe oder an der Pose anbieten soll, an der Angelseite habe ich den Wind gegen mich.
> ...





Tweak schrieb:


> aber bei der Tiefe würde ich es persönlich mit feiner Posenmontage versuchen weil zu Strömungsreich dürfte das Gewässer nicht sein und man gut austariert knapp über Grund Fischen kann.


Ich schliesse mich Tweak an: So ein flacher Weiher, der zudem noch Schlammprobleme am Grund hat, ist genau das richtige Gewässer für Posenmontagen:
Die Einsink-Probleme von Blei und ggf. Köder verkomplizieren das Grundangeln derart, daß eine Posenmontage der Weg des geringsten methodischen Widerstands ist, zumal bei ca. 1m Tiefe.


----------



## vonda1909 (1. April 2022)

So weich  ist der Schlamm  nicht das deine 6 bis 10 gramm einsinken  und den Köder wie in Treibsand  mit  zieht


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. April 2022)

magi schrieb:


> Fadenstopper scheinen also doch noch nicht ganz aus der Mode gekommen zu sein - Gott sei Dank! Abgesehen vom Wagglerfischen würde ich persönlich immer eine Laufpose mit Innenführung bevorzugen - viel weniger tüddelanfällig, fliegt stabilerer beim Wurf (= bessere Wurfweite) und in Verbindung mit einem Gummistopper an der RICHTIGEN Stelle, nämlich unterhalb der Pose, kann ich nicht nur den Laufweg der Pose in Richtung Blei bzw. Wirbel/Vorfach begrenzen, sondern auch blitzschnell die gleiche Montage feststehend anbieten. Weiterhin bietet der Gummistopper unter der Pose folgende Vorteile:
> 
> - gute Chancen bei einem Hänger & Abriss zumindest die Pose zu retten
> - bei schweren Montagen kann der Stopper verhindern, dass das Blei z.B. außerhalb des Wassers bei der Ködermontage gegen die Pose schlägt - minimiert Verschleiß/Beschädigungsgefahr der Pose, bei den genannten 3 g Posen sicherlich nicht das Thema



Genau. Unterhalb der Pose sind solche Gummibollen in diverser Hinsicht nützlich, oberhalb für mich der absolute Graus - in diesem Fall für mich maximal nur noch bei Feststell-Montagen im Flachwasser brauchbar (da kommt der Stopper gar nicht erst in die Ringe rein).

Beim Raubfischangeln nehme ich für bestimmte Methoden auch nur Inline-Posen:

- Aktiv geführte Zuppel-Posenmontagen funzen nur wirklich mit Inlinern - Waggler-Befestigung ist da mehr als suboptimal: Die Pose sollte da zwecks Führungskontrolle immer sichtbar sein - ein Waggler säuft aber bauartbedingt unter Zug sofort ab.

- Wenn man eine normale Posenmontage (also keine spezielle Segelpose) bei Wind etwas absuchend treiben lassen will, ist ein gewisser Schnurbogen gar nicht schlecht - dann bekommt die Montage mehr "Drive". Dabei muss man allerdings schon aufpassen, dass der Anschlag dann noch durchkommt - möglichst lange Rute plus Line Control mit Bogen-Korrektur daher unabdingbar.

- "Passive Animation" durch Oberflächen-Bobbing bei Wind bzw. Miniwellen geht auch nur vernünftig mit nem Inliner (z. B. Drennan Pikebob, Korkproppen etc.) - da SOLLEN sich ja äußere Einflüsse möglichst auf die Pose auswirken, d. h. die Schnur sollte "oben rum" verlaufen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Blei und Köder sollten nach Möglichkeit nicht zu tief in den Schlamm einsinken, damit sie von meinen Zielfischen auch gefunden werden können.



Bei nicht allzu weichem Schlamm sind Standup-Bleie (gibt es z. B. von Balzer) eine gute Alternative zum Hölzl. Finde ich persönlich angenehmer, da die nicht so weit vom Grund emporragen wie ein Hölzl und beim Schnurabzug auch nicht so stark wackeln (da halt viel kürzer).

Die Köder selbst sinken kaum in den Schlamm ein, sofern sie nicht vom Bleigewicht in diesen reingerupft werden - Würmer wie Köfis wiegen unter Wasser kaum noch etwas. Die schweben zu Boden und bleiben auf diesem liegen. Superleichtes wie ein zwei Maiskörner am Haken gleich zweimal.

Falls möglich, würde ich in so einer Schlamm-Situation aber auch ganz klar die Pose bevorzugen - und nur auf Grundblei umstellen, wenn die Bedingungen (z. B. zu starker Wind bei stationär präsentierten = möglichst nicht driftenden Montagen) vernünftiges Posenangeln irgendwann unmöglich machen.


----------



## Astacus74 (1. April 2022)

MichaxX schrieb:


> hochwertige Silicon stopper haben fast so eine Glatte Oberfläche wie ein Dildo



Da scheinst du ja schon deine Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben, naja was soll man sagen, meine ersten Posenstopper waren noch aus Ventilgummi (Wer kennt die noch?) und die haben dann auch funktioniert, dann kamen die Fadenstopper und
Gummistopper.
Ich Verwende meist Gummi/Silikonstopper aber auch noch die guten "alten" Fadenstopper und kann mich nicht beschweren


Gruß Frank


----------



## Luis2811 (1. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, daß ich in einem Weiher mit Schlammgrund angeln will, wo ich bisher (mit Gerät) noch nicht war. Er hat Schilfgürtel, einen Mönch und überhängende Büsche und Bäume.
> Die Tiefe geht so bei einem halben Meter bis ca. 1,20m beim Mönch. Es sind u. a.  Aale, Welse, Zander und die ganze Friedfisch-palette besetzt.
> 
> Wenn ich dort Nachtangeln will, bin ich am überlegen, ob ich meine Würmer, Köfis... besser an einem Grundblei mit Auftriebshilfe oder an der Pose anbieten soll, an der Angelseite habe ich den Wind gegen mich.
> ...


Wenn vorhanden, könnte man es auch mit einer Stellfischrute versuchen. So kann man das Einsinken verhindern und gleichzeitig die Interessanten Stellen oder Strukturen z.B. überhängende Bäume dauerhaft befischen ohen das die Montage davon treibt. Durch z.B. Einen Hechtproppen könnte man dann bei Wellen dem Kofi auch noch etwas leben einhauchen lassen, durch das wippen der Pose.


----------



## MichaxX (1. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, daß ich in einem Weiher mit Schlammgrund angeln will, wo ich bisher (mit Gerät) noch nicht war. Er hat Schilfgürtel, einen Mönch und überhängende Büsche und Bäume.
> Die Tiefe geht so bei einem halben Meter bis ca. 1,20m beim Mönch. Es sind u. a.  Aale, Welse, Zander und die ganze Friedfisch-palette besetzt.
> 
> Wenn ich dort Nachtangeln will, bin ich am überlegen, ob ich meine Würmer, Köfis... besser an einem Grundblei mit Auftriebshilfe oder an der Pose anbieten soll, an der Angelseite habe ich den Wind gegen mich.
> ...



Diese Montage mit einer Laufpose und Knicklicht sollte all deine Fragen Beantworten, und bitte keine Durchlaufpose sondern eine normale Laufpose sonst funktioniert das nicht. Den Köder wählst du je Zielfisch.

Für dich reicht also , Hauptschnur: Siliconstopper, Perle, birnenblei, Perle, Stopper (angepasst an die Gewässertiefe), Perle , Laufpose, Tropfenblei, perle, zweifach / dreifach Wirbel, Vorfach
*
Edit by Mod!
Keine Fremdbilder!*

das ganze kannst du auch mit einem Waggler machen, diese Montage ist zwar kompliziert aber wenn man die genaue Tiefe weiss und alles richtig einstellt eine sehr effiziente Methode.


Tropfenblei bestell Ich immer hier, dort gibt es auch sehr geile Waggler -> https://www.exnershop.de/epages/62673315.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62673315/Products/HV59250


Sehr geile Seite, da Bestell Ich oft


Als Waggler würde Ich dir so einen empfehlen https://www.exnershop.de/epages/62673315.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62673315/Products/EX80157

Vorgebleit  und man kann die bebleiung Schrittweise entfernen und etwas mehr auf die Hauptschnur machen (z.b das Tropfenblei) und noch etwas Microblei aufs vorfach.


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. April 2022)

Eins noch, da es hier ja um absolutes Flachwasser mit max. 1 m Tiefe geht:

Keine langen Waggler etc. verwenden - bei sehr langen, nach unten ragenden Posenstecken wächst die Gefahr, dass die von umherziehenden Fischen gestreift werden.

So ein wanderlustiger, mächtig-flankiger Fettkarpfen kann schon mal 35 cm+ Wassertiefe "abziehen" - bei max. 1 m Tiefe ein ganz ordentliches Stück 

Darum im Flachwasser besser recht kurze Modelle einsetzen (z. B. den Puddle Chucker von Drennan - der lässt sich je nach Modell bzw. Antennendicke auch gut mit einem Knicklicht versehen).


----------



## MichaxX (2. April 2022)

Ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das in so Flachen Wasser die Fische öfters hebebisse machen anstatt den Köder aufzunehmen und ins tiefe zu ziehen (geht ja auch schlecht bei so flachen Gewässer), durch einen vorgebleiten Waggler hat man die möglichkeit ein microblei kurz vor dem haken anzubringen und eine scheibe vom Waggler abzunehmen.

Ansonsten würde man einen Biss erst erkennen wenn der Fisch mit dem Köder wegschwimmt, man würde zwar leichte Zupfer erkennen an einer normalen Pose aber da kann man dann echt nur mutmaßen ob der Fisch den Köder nun eingesaugt hat oder nicht. Wohingegen man mit einem Waggler die Hebebisse eindeutig erkennen kann.

Außerdem muss man den Waggler ja nicht komplett ausbleien bis nur noch die Spitze rausschaut, beim Nachtangeln reicht es wenn er nur ein Stück unter Wasser ist weil man die Hebenbisse sehr gut erkennt durch das Knicklicht.

Anders wäre es bei Tag da ist so eine Transparente Pose wie die "Puddle Chucker von Drennan" wirklich besser.

Falls du trotzdem bei Nacht keinen Waggler willst kannst du auf der Seite auch so eine Knicklichtpose mit Bestellen -> https://www.exnershop.de/epages/62673315.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62673315/Products/EX90003

Die Pose habe Ich auch in 20 Gramm, damit kann man schön weit werfen ohne Gewaltwürfe ausüben zu müssen um eventuell auf die andere Seite von einem Fluss zu kommen.

Und bevor jetzt wieder einige der Meinung sind das vertüdelt sich doch alles während dem Flug, hier erklärt mal jemand wie und wo Microbleie / Schrottbleie Montiert werden um verwicklungen zu verhindern auf so weite Distanzen






Es wäre sowieso Käse nur eine Pose zu Bestellen wegen den Versandkosten weil ab 50 Euro ist es Versandkostenfrei, ich habe mittlerweile einen ganzer Eimer von Wagglern und Posen aus dem Exner-Shop. Ich kann die wirklich empfehlen.


----------



## magi (2. April 2022)

MichaxX schrieb:


> Ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das in so Flachen Wasser die Fische öfters hebebisse machen anstatt den Köder aufzunehmen und ins tiefe zu ziehen (geht ja auch schlecht bei so flachen Gewässer), durch einen vorgebleiten Waggler hat man die möglichkeit ein microblei kurz vor dem haken anzubringen und eine scheibe vom Waggler abzunehmen.
> 
> Ansonsten würde man einen Biss erst erkennen wenn der Fisch mit dem Köder wegschwimmt, man würde zwar leichte Zupfer erkennen an einer normalen Pose aber da kann man dann echt nur mutmaßen ob der Fisch den Köder nun eingesaugt hat oder nicht. Wohingegen man mit einem Waggler die Hebebisse eindeutig erkennen kann.
> 
> ...


Ich vermute, dass du generell gerne mit Wagglern fischt und daher die m.E. hohe Affinität bzgl. der aufwendigen Montagen zwecks Verankerung herkommen. Mal abgesehen von der geringen Gewässertiefe schreibt der TE ja auch etwas von Schilfgürteln und überhängenden Bäumen und noch keinerlei Erfahrung an diesem Gewässer, wo er seine Zielfische erwarten darf. Da würde ich per se eine normale, feststehende Posenmontage mit möglichst robusten und kleinen Posen ohne Antennen wie die Drennan Loafer-Modelle einsetzen . Auch diese Montagen kann man treibend oder auf Grund aufliegend fischen. Da hält mit einem passenden Silikonschlauchstück auch gut ein Knicklicht drauf und wenn das Ganze mal Kontakt mit Schilf und/oder überhängenden Ästen hat, knickt nicht gleich die Pose ab. Alternativ die genannte Stellfischrute oder ggf. bei größeren Ködern (Köfi, Wurmbündel etc.) es mit freier Leine probieren. Wenn das alles nicht klappt erst dann den Komplexitätsgrad erhöhen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. April 2022)

Vielen Dank für eure mir sehr hilfreichen Antworten! Als Grundbleie habe ich mir heute Tiroler Hölzl mit 40gr gekauft, zudem werde ich dieses hier einsetzen :
Als Posen zum (Nacht) Angeln habe ich vorbeschwerte mit 5 + 2gr. und welche mit 5 u. 6 gr. Tragkraft genommen. 
Ich werde sowohl Ruten mit 3,60m Länge bis 60gr Wg einsetzen sowie kürzere mit 2,85m u. 3,00m mit höherem Wg.
Ist dann von der Angelstelle abhängig. 2 Ruten statte ich mit Grundmontagen aus, 2 mit Posen. 
Denke, so bin ich gut aufgestellt für die ersten Male angeln... Verbessern kann ich mich ja jederzeit!


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Tiroler Hölzl mit 40gr



Da solltest den Umkipp-Test machen:

Je nach Modell richten sich schwere Hölzl nicht mehr auf, wenn die mal umkippen - der Auftrieb in dem Röhrchen reicht nicht aus, um das schwere Endgewicht auszugleichen.

Wenn das passiert, hat man genau den gegenteiligen Effekt vom Erwünschten = das Ding liegt flach auf dem Boden, die Schnur wird nicht mehr von diesem ferngehalten.

Umkippen/Zur-Seite-Legen passiert zwangsläufig, wenn man die Schnur spannt. Da ist die Frage, ob das Ding dann auch wieder hochkommt - ggf. auch die Durchspann-Stärke anpassen.

Auch mit ein Grund, warum ich Stehaufbleie mit integriertem Auftriebskörper bevorzuge - die können konstruktionsbedingt nicht umkippen.

Wenn der Schlamm sehr weich ist, bohrt sich so ein schweres Hözl jedoch hinein und bleibt dann senkrecht verankert. Kommt halt auf die jeweilige Grundhärte an.

Bei Deiner Standup-Konstuktion ggf. die Armlänge anpassen, falls es zu Tangle-Problemen kommen sollte.


----------



## Floma (2. April 2022)

Wir haben einen vor allem im Uferbereich schlammigen See, das Ufer erodiert und schlechter als der Zulauf ist nur der Ablauf. Den Fischen geht es jedoch blendend. Dort rächt sich meine eigene Verbohrtheit. Die erfahrenen Posenangler fangen Aal und Zander während ich mit Dyson und anderen Tüdeleien vornehmlich die Ruhe am Wasser genießen kann.


----------



## MichaxX (3. April 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Wir haben einen vor allem im Uferbereich schlammigen See, das Ufer erodiert und schlechter als der Zulauf ist nur der Ablauf. Den Fischen geht es jedoch blendend. Dort rächt sich meine eigene Verbohrtheit. Die erfahrenen Posenangler fangen Aal und Zander während ich mit Dyson und anderen Tüdeleien vornehmlich die Ruhe am Wasser genießen kann.


 Fotos von der eigenen Montage sagen manchmal mehr als Worte, manchmal ist es ein kleines Detail warum Fische einfach nicht beißen wollen was dann die Scheuchwirkung erzielt, die meisten Fischen aber viel wirklich viel zu grob.

Manchmal Frag ich mich am Wasser ob die Wissen das wir in Deutschland sind an einem See oder ob die Träumen und mit Ihrer Montage gerade in der Ostsee auf dicke Lachse und Dorsche Angeln. Weil bei einigen ist die Pose größer als die Fische die im See sind.


----------



## Floma (3. April 2022)

MichaxX schrieb:


> Fotos von der eigenen Montage sagen manchmal mehr als Worte, manchmal ist es ein kleines Detail warum Fische einfach nicht beißen wollen was dann die Scheuchwirkung erzielt, die meisten Fischen aber viel wirklich viel zu grob.
> 
> Manchmal Frag ich mich am Wasser ob die Wissen das wir in Deutschland sind an einem See oder ob die Träumen und mit Ihrer Montage gerade in der Ostsee auf dicke Lachse und Dorsche Angeln. Weil bei einigen ist die Pose größer als die Fische die im See sind.


Sorry, das war keine Frage, sondern ein Appendix zur vorherigen Unterhaltung, in der es auch um die gute Eignung der Pose in solchen Situationen geht. Hierzu dann ein kleines Beispiel von mir. Danke für deine Mühe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (8. April 2022)

Ach Leute, wenn es nicht permanent regnen würde, dann hätte ich hier wohl gar nicht gelesen und wohl auch nicht geschrieben...... Aber was solls
Ihr diskutiert hier wirklich über Laufpose, 20g Waggler und Tiroler Hölzel???? Bei max. 1,20 m Wassertiefe und das auch nur am Mönch. Dieser flache Teich ist dann auch noch mit Allem besetzt was so in Deutschland rumschwimmt? Wundert mich das noch keiner Dynamitfischen vorgeschlagen hat,oder Wasser ablassen. Es kann doch gar nicht anders funktionieren, als mit einer kleinen Knicklicht Pose und Festellmontage, kleinste Bleie, sauber austarieren, vorher Loten. Wenn man unbedingt auf Grund angeln möchte, dann sollten kleinste Grundbleie reichen, die dann auch nicht einsinken, Glöckchen an die Angeln, Freilaufrolle, Bremse sauber einstellen und je nach Zielfisch den richtigen Köder an den Haken. Und bei unbekanntem Gewässer, Grund abtasten, schauen was einheimische Angler machen und dann am Gewässer flexibel sein, auch mit dem Köder mal experimentieren, mal was nehmen, das die anderen Angler nicht dabeihaben, u.s.w.
Ihr kennt das doch Alle, jeder von uns war irgendwann einmal neu an einem Gewässer und musste sich rantasten. 
Petri und endlich gutes Angelwetter


----------



## DenizJP (8. April 2022)

Angeln an der Fränkischen Saale


hat da jemand Erfahrung? Angedacht ist Spinnfischen vom Ufer auf Forellen und Döbel.

Muss ich auf Hechte Acht geben?

Bzw ohne Hotspot-Frage - welche Streckenabschnitte sollte ich mir eventuell vornehmen?



VG


----------



## DenizJP (12. April 2022)

Mal ne neue Frage an die Forellencracks ^^

ich angle meist mit Blinker auf Forellen. Also Snap an die Schnur.

Bei Einsatz eines kleinen Forellenspinners brauche ich ja wiederum nen Wirbel am besten.

Stört so ein Wirbel+Karabiner nicht die Forellen? Bzw kann man da auch direkt mit Blinker ebenfalls dann angeln?


will ja net bei Köderwechsel gleich die Schnurverbindung jedes Mal kappen müssen


----------



## thanatos (12. April 2022)

nein stört die Forellen überhaupt nicht


----------



## DenizJP (12. April 2022)

cool - und Blinkerlauf ist auch kein Problem dann?


----------



## Niklas32 (12. April 2022)

Stört meiner Meinung nach nicht. Fische mit Kunstködern nur so


----------



## Mikesch (12. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> cool - und Blinkerlauf ist auch kein Problem dann?


Du solltest auf einen runden Karabiner achten, keinen mit relativ spitzen Knick.

Diese Geometrie, egal welche Marke, solltest du vermeiden: https://www.gerlinger.de/detail/c02d4b1662b84e2eaaa6a916cda5d731

Diese Geometrie ist geeignet: https://www.gerlinger.de/cormoran-corlock-wirbel , auch von anderen Marken  .

Edit: Die Größe sollte natürlich zu Köder u. Schnur passen.


----------



## Bilch (12. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Mal ne neue Frage an die Forellencracks ^^
> 
> ich angle meist mit Blinker auf Forellen. Also Snap an die Schnur.
> 
> ...


Mache ich immer so. Am Vorfach habe ich einen Snap (für Wobbler, Gummis usw.), wenn ich einen Spinner oder Blinker fischen will, hänge ich diesen samt Wirbel in den Snap.

Vor paar Jahren hat hier einer behauptet, dass diese Kombination den Köderlauf zu sehr beeinflusst ... Bei Ködern, die man mit der Rute animiert, ganz bestimmt, aber bei Spinnern 

Und dann noch die Behauptung, einen Fisch stört der Wirbel vorne. Dieser Fisch attakiert ein rotierendes Metallblatt mit einem Haken hinten, aber gerade der Wirbel würde ihn davon abhalten ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. April 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Mache ich immer so. Am Vorfach habe ich einen Snap (für Wobbler, Gummis usw.), wenn ich einen Spinner oder Blinker fischen will, hänge ich diesen samt Wirbel in den Snap.


Wie befestigst du den Snap an geflochtener Schnur, mit Knotless-Verbinder oder direkt angeknotet?


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. April 2022)

So ein Wirbel stört den Lauf von kleinen Spinnern und Blinkern überhaupt nicht, sofern man da keinen klotzigen Monsterbrocken ranmacht.

Im Gegenteil:

Bei Kleinblinkern, die gern mal um die eigene Achse rotieren (ggf. auch recht schnell), trägt ein direkt daran befestigter Wirbel sogar sehr zu einer guten Performance bei (Rotation ist da oft kein Bug, sondern ein Feature). Und wirkt Schnurdrall auch in diesem Fall entgegen.

Negativ auswirken kann sich ein Wirbel aber direkt vor Kleinwobbern - da sollte man drauf verzichten (sowieso unnötig, da Wobbler nicht rotieren) und in diesem Fall nur einen Snap verwenden. Direktes Wechseln ist kein Problem, wenn man seinen Blechködern jeweils einen eigenen Wirbel verpasst - der ist dann nur im System, wenn er auch gebraucht wird.

Forellen interessiert so ein Wirbel am Köder genau null - der Wirbel sollte halt idealerweise dunkel sein und nicht glitzern wie Horst.

Da gibt es heutzutage eine sehr große Auswahl in kleinen Größen bei hoher Tragkraft (z. B. Gamakatsu Hyper Swivel; ggf. auch Doppel- oder 3fach-Modelle, je nach Rotations-Extrem). Gleiches gilt für kleine dunkle Sprengringe zur Befestigung am Blech (z. B. von Rosco).

In puncto Snaps fische ich auch auf Forelle nur Stay- bzw. Ringlocks - Aufhebeln etc. ist da auch in den kleinen Größen so gut wie ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Bilch (12. April 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wie befestigst du den Snap an geflochtener Schnur, mit Knotless-Verbinder oder direkt angeknotet?


Beim Forellenangeln verwende immer ein FC/Mono Vorfach - mindestens 1 m, manchmal sogar 2 m.

Ein Freund von mir macht das aber wirklich. Er behauptet nämlich das Ködergefühl ist ohne Vorfach bedeutend besser. Habe es auch paar mal versucht und einen Unterschied habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht bemerkt (vlt. sind meine Ruten einfach nicht senibel genug ). Verwendet habe ich damals den verbesserten Grinner (2x durch die Öse).

Beim Hechtangeln verwende ich aber einen Knotenlosverbinder um das Stahlvorfach zu befestigen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (13. April 2022)

Ist irgendwie verloren gegangen, ich fische selten direkt auf Forelle, aber wenn, dann mit Spiro, Wirbelkette und 1,20m Vorfach. Da kannst Du dann dranbinden was Du möchtest. Ich nehme Bienenmaden, richtig angeködert kreisen die wie ein Propeller


----------



## DenizJP (19. April 2022)

Möchte paar Ruten aussortieren und verkaufen.

Wie macht ihr das alle bei Versand da die Dinger ja in langen Rohren versendet werden meist.


Als Privatperson kommt da ja heftig Aufschlag drauf wegen Sperrgut.


----------



## vonda1909 (19. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Möchte paar Ruten aussortieren und verkaufen.
> 
> Wie macht ihr das alle bei Versand da die Dinger ja in langen Rohren versendet werden meist.
> 
> ...


Mach dir eckig  Kartons oder schau bei einem Raumausstatter die haben die sehr oft welche  und müssen  diese entsorgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. April 2022)

Ich packe Ruten entweder in mehrere Kartons(wie ne Matrjoschka) oder in ein Abflussrohr/Dachrinnenfallrohr und dieses dann in einem Karton.

Verschicken tu ich mit DPD/iloxx oder GLS. 
Den Paketschein mache ich online. DPD/iloxx holt ab und zu GLS bringe ich es in den Shop.


----------



## jkc (19. April 2022)

Immer mindestens einen eckigen Rutenkarton von dem letzten Onlinekauf auf Vorrat haben


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. April 2022)

JUpp.
So mache ich das auch. Ansonsten schwierig oder teuer lange Kartons für Angelruten zu besorgen.


----------



## Vanner (19. April 2022)

Baumarkt ist auch ne gute Adresse für lange, eckige Kartons. Einfach mal nachfragen, die schmeißen sie da sonst auch weg.


----------



## Bilch (19. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Möchte paar Ruten aussortieren und verkaufen.
> 
> Wie macht ihr das alle bei Versand da die Dinger ja in langen Rohren versendet werden meist.
> 
> ...


Bei DHL muss man für Sperrgut (alles über 1,2 m) eine Unsumme bezahlen, mit GLS kann man aber auch eine 3 m Rute für 20 Euro versenden.

So wie jkc geschrieben hat, behalte ich auch die langen Schachteln/Rohre von Online Shops, die Ruten verpacke ich aber in Isolationsrohre und/oder Luftblasenfolie; wichtig, dass die Rute in der Schachtel nicht hin und her rutscht und das unten und oben gut gepolstert ist (Spitzenring!), weil die Schachteln hin und her geworfen werden.


----------



## keinangelprofi (20. April 2022)

Bei Märkten wie TTL o.ä. Kann man lange Papprohre bekommen, auf denen die Meterware geliefert wird.  Die sind super und stabiler als Kartongebastel. Hab aber für den Fall  auch immer eines von der letzten Rutenbestellung aufgehoben.


----------



## Floma (20. April 2022)

Ich bin kein Forellenangler, gelegentlich lässt sich die Angelei bei Vereinsveranstaltungen aber nicht vermeiden. Ich hab dafür eine furchtbare, wabbelige Telerute. Da mir nun trotz des hochheiligen Schwurs, dieses Jahr nur Maden und Würmer zu kaufen, eine Centrepin-Rolle ins Haus fliegt, liebäugle ich gerade mit der Cormoran APM Power Float in 12 Fuß und 10-40g. Die bekomme ich beim Händler vor Ort günstig. Damit kann ich Spirolinos feuern und trotten (dafür gibt es aber auch noch andere Optionen in meinem Rutenwald).

Geht klar, oder?


----------



## keinangelprofi (20. April 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Cormoran APM


Das sind die mit dem verstellbaren Rollenhalter, oder?
Habe auch so eine , Name weiß sich grad nicht. WG25g. Geht auch mit der Centerpin.
Für kleines Geld würd ich’s riskieren.


----------



## Floma (20. April 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Das sind die mit dem verstellbaren Rollenhalter, oder?
> Habe auch so eine , Name weiß sich grad nicht. WG25g. Geht auch mit der Centerpin.
> Für kleines Geld würd ich’s riskieren.


Die Rollenhalter müsst ich mir nochmal vor Ort anschauen. Gibt es ja auch mit 10-30 Gramm. Ich fahr mal hin und entscheide vor Ort, welche ich jetzt nehme.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (20. April 2022)

Wie macht man die kleinen Schlaufen beim "Haar" - Vorfach?


----------



## Tricast (20. April 2022)

Am besten mit einem Easy Loop, dann den Haken anbinden.

Heinz


----------



## crashnorg (20. April 2022)

LMGTFY: https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/karpfenangeln/karpfen-rig-selber-binden-no-knot-rig-anleitung

Alternativ: nach D Rig Googlen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (21. April 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Am besten mit einem Easy Loop, dann den Haken anbinden.


Wie Heinz schon sagt, hier war die Frage wie man die kleine Schlaufe für den Boilie am besten bindet, und da ist der Easy Loop nun mal eine  richtig gute Alternative. Ich mag kein gerödel beim angeln, aber das ist etwas, das mir Hilft
Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Typ87 (21. April 2022)

Ich kenne mich mit auf Grund angeln nicht besonders gut aus. Wenn ich an einem Fluß (starker Strömung) mit einer Feeder Rute welche 80-220g Wurfgewicht hat angele ist ja klar das mein Köder bzw Futterkorb maximal ca 200g wiegen sollte.

Wenn ich jetzt aber nicht feedern sondern mit einer Karpfen Rute welche 3lbs hat (was ja der Durchschnittswert einer Karfenrute ist) auf Karpfen oder zB Barben angeln möchte hat die Rute umgerechnet ja maximal 85g Wurfgewicht. Wie kann man dann mit einer Karpfenrute an einem Fluß angeln wenn man zB ein Bleigewicht von 130g braucht damit es liegen bleibt? Es ist ja dann zu schwer zum werfen oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## el.Lucio (21. April 2022)

Dann macht man das Bleigewicht an die Feederrute und angelt damit auf Karpfen oder Barben. Man braucht ja für Karpfen nicht unbedingt ne Karpfenrute.


----------



## jkc (21. April 2022)

Hi, zunächst sind die errechneten 85g das optimale Wurfgewicht, selbst danach lassen sich auch höhere Gewichte werfen, halt nur nicht mehr optimal.
Darüber hinaus passt diese Formel meiner Erfahrung nach nicht, die meisten 3lbs Ruten haben ihr Optimum meiner Erfahrung nach bei 100g WG.
Aber wie gesagt kannst Du auch höhere Gewichte damit werfen, selbst mit meinen 40€ 2,75lbs Ruten habe ich damals bis zu 220g auf etwa 50m geworfen, zuletzt erst letztes WE das selbe mit meinen 3lbs Stöcken.
Wurfweite geht natürlich mit steigendem Gewicht zurück und der Wurf sollte möglichst rund und langsam beschleunigt werden, nicht so sehr die Rute kräftig durchdrücken.

Grüße JK


----------



## Blueser (21. April 2022)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Man braucht ja für Karpfen nicht unbedingt ne Karpfenrute.


Blasphemie  ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (22. April 2022)

Worauf willst Du denn angeln, sehr schnell fließendes Wasser und Fische die am Grund fressen  ergibt doch an sich schon ein Problem.... Barben vielleicht??? Welchen Grund gibt's dort? Schlamm eher weniger, Kies vielleicht?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (22. April 2022)

Du solltest Dir nicht nur Gedanken über das Gewicht machen, sondern auch über die Form der Bleie, da gibt es bestimmt etwas, das bei dem Grund, den Du dort hast, liegen bleibt, z. B. Krallenblei


----------



## hanzz (22. April 2022)

War schon jemand gezielt auf Rapfen los. Am Rhein vielleicht? 
Wasser hat ja bereits über 10°
Captain_H00k du vielleicht?


----------



## Floma (22. April 2022)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt aber nicht feedern sondern mit einer Karpfen Rute welche 3lbs hat (was ja der Durchschnittswert einer Karfenrute ist) auf Karpfen oder zB Barben angeln möchte hat die Rute umgerechnet ja maximal 85g Wurfgewicht. Wie kann man dann mit einer Karpfenrute an einem Fluß angeln wenn man zB ein Bleigewicht von 130g braucht damit es liegen bleibt? Es ist ja dann zu schwer zum werfen oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?


Die höchste Wurfweite wirst du nicht mehr erreichen, mehr als lbs/16 ist aber nicht per Verordnung verboten. Wenn es denn wirklich 130 Gramm sein sollen, machst du halt einen sanfteren Wurf.

Kinetische Energie ist 1/2 mv². Da siehst du, dass die Geschwindigkeit der dominierende Faktor ist, wenn es um die Belastung für das Material geht.

Man könnte auch mit der Kraft argumentieren. F = m * a. Wenn die Montage weniger beschleunigt wird, wirken geringere Kräfte. Mit geringerer Beschleunigung lässt sich trotz höherer Masse das Produkt der beiden Faktoren deckeln.


----------



## keinangelprofi (22. April 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Die höchste Wurfweite wirst du nicht mehr erreichen, mehr als lbs/16 ist aber nicht per Verordnung verboten. Wenn es denn wirklich 130 Gramm sein sollen, machst du halt einen sanfteren Wurf.
> 
> Kinetische Energie ist 1/2 mv². Da siehst du, dass die Geschwindigkeit der dominierende Faktor ist, wenn es um die Belastung für das Material geht.
> 
> Man könnte auch mit der Kraft argumentieren. F = m * a. Wenn die Montage weniger beschleunigt wird, wirken geringere Kräfte. Mit geringerer Beschleunigung lässt sich trotz höherer Masse das Produkt der beiden Faktoren deckeln.


Ich glaube er will angeln, nicht Physik Abitur machen.
Einfach gesagt, bei höheren Gewichten nicht durchziehen wie ein Irrer


----------



## Gert-Show (22. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> War schon jemand gezielt auf Rapfen los. Am Rhein vielleicht?
> Wasser hat ja bereits über 10°
> Captain_H00k du vielleicht?


Ja hier! 
Am Untermain sind die bei 9 Grad schon unterwegs gewesen, jetzt haben wir über 13 Grad. Einige konnte ich landen, aber noch nicht die ganz Großen.
Allerdings sieht man sie nicht rauben, da die noch unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche unterwegs sind. Bisse gab es auf flachlaufende kleinere Wobbler, 11er SlickShad am 5-g-Kopf durchgeleiert und auch auf Illex WaterMonitor subsurface, etwas außerhalb der Strömungskante Richtung Flußmitte.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. April 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Du solltest Dir nicht nur Gedanken über das Gewicht machen, sondern auch über die Form der Bleie, da gibt es bestimmt etwas, das bei dem Grund, den Du dort hast, liegen bleibt, z. B. Krallenblei


 Da lässt sich prima etwas selbst basteln!  Etwa, wenn ein schweres Tiroler Hölzl als Endblei infrage kommen soll und das Vorfach als Seitenzweig- bzw. Helicoptermontage eingesetzt werden soll. 

Ich hab 2 Löcher über Kreuz ins Bleiende gebohrt und 2 Streben eingeklebt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (22. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Da lässt sich prima etwas selbst basteln


Sehr schön, selber basteln ist immer besser als aus dem Katalog kaufen. Du hast Dir Gedanken gemacht und diese Lösung bleibt am Standort liegen, auch ohne 100derte von Gramm Wurfgewicht


----------



## Snâsh (22. April 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ja hier!
> Am Untermain sind die bei 9 Grad schon unterwegs gewesen, jetzt haben wir über 13 Grad. Einige konnte ich landen, aber noch nicht die ganz Großen.
> Allerdings sieht man sie nicht rauben, da die noch unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche unterwegs sind. Bisse gab es auf flachlaufende kleinere Wobbler, 11er SlickShad am 5-g-Kopf durchgeleiert und auch auf Illex WaterMonitor subsurface, etwas außerhalb der Strömungskante Richtung Flußmitte.


Dito!  Am Rhein gehts auch schon. Topwater noch nicht, aber kurz darunter


----------



## hanzz (22. April 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ja hier!
> Am Untermain sind die bei 9 Grad schon unterwegs gewesen, jetzt haben wir über 13 Grad. Einige konnte ich landen, aber noch nicht die ganz Großen.
> Allerdings sieht man sie nicht rauben, da die noch unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche unterwegs sind. Bisse gab es auf flachlaufende kleinere Wobbler, 11er SlickShad am 5-g-Kopf durchgeleiert und auch auf Illex WaterMonitor subsurface, etwas außerhalb der Strömungskante Richtung Flußmitte.





Snâsh schrieb:


> Dito!  Am Rhein gehts auch schon. Topwater noch nicht, aber kurz darunter


Ja vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung.
Dann versuch ich mein Glück auch mal morgen. Hoffe es wird nicht zu stürmisch und meine Hardbaits lassen sich weit genug werfen.


----------



## DenizJP (22. April 2022)

Frage an unsere Aal-Feinschmecker 

wenn ich paar Aale sammeln möchte (für meinen marinierten Grillaal).

Filetieren und dann in Stücken einfrieren? Vor dem Grillen tue ich diese meist noch 10min in Wein köcheln damit das Fleisch zarter wird.

oder erst im Wein köcheln und dann einfrieren?


----------



## crashnorg (22. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Frage an unsere Aal-Feinschmecker
> 
> wenn ich paar Aale sammeln möchte (für meinen marinierten Grillaal).
> 
> ...


Offtopic: ich wäre am Rezept interessiert…


----------



## DenizJP (22. April 2022)

kann ich gern hier nennen - hab ich sogar schon mal glaube ich ^^


Aal ausnehmen und an der Hauptgräte entlang filetieren (japanische Köchen filetieren direkt ohne Ausnehmen!).

dann das Filet so in 10cm Stücke schneiden und auf je 2 Holz- oder Stahlspieße aufspießen. so 2-3 Stücke zusammen.


anschließend 10min weich köcheln mit Weißwein. 


Marinadesoße:  in gleichen Anteilen Sojasoße, brauner Zucker und Mirin (https://www.nanuko.de/INGREDIENTS/MIRIN). Dies köcheln bis es eine dickere Konsistenz hat. Alternativ kann man auch fertige Marinadesoßen kaufen!

Dann die Filetstücke mit den Spießen auf nen Kohlegrill und alle 1-4 Minuten wenden und mit der Soße bestreichen.

wenn fertig als Topping auf ne Schüssel mit Reis.


Im Idealfall schauts dann so aus


----------



## Astacus74 (22. April 2022)

Ich krieg Hunger sieht sehr lecker aus

Wie groß sollten die Schleicher sein so um 500gr würd das reichen oder lieber größer???


Gruß Frank


----------



## DenizJP (22. April 2022)

die Japaner nutzen meist kleinere Aale aber die filetieren halt auch ohne Verluste.

Ich nehme meinst 65+ Aale für.


----------



## Gert-Show (22. April 2022)

Viel größer als 85er würde ich dafür auch nicht nehmen, falls doch, einfach die Zubereitungszeiten verlängern.


----------



## Captain_H00k (22. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> War schon jemand gezielt auf Rapfen los. Am Rhein vielleicht?
> Wasser hat ja bereits über 10°
> Captain_H00k du vielleicht?



Nee,das mache ich persönlich nie.Waren bisher bei mir immer nur Beifang beim Spinnfischen meistens mit Spinner, oder beim Feedern


----------



## vonda1909 (22. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> kann ich gern hier nennen - hab ich sogar schon mal glaube ich ^^
> 
> 
> Aal ausnehmen und an der Hauptgräte entlang filetieren (japanische Köchen filetieren direkt ohne Ausnehmen!).
> ...


Warum hast du ihn noch mit Haut?


----------



## DenizJP (22. April 2022)

Die wird kross gegrillt


----------



## hanzz (22. April 2022)

Ich würd die aber so einfrieren und nach dem Auftauen einlegen.


----------



## Floma (22. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Frage an unsere Aal-Feinschmecker
> 
> wenn ich paar Aale sammeln möchte (für meinen marinierten Grillaal).
> 
> ...


Gegenfrage: Wie funktioniert das mit dem Grillaal.

Zur Frage: Fleisch ist roh gefrohren länger einwandfrei als gegart gefrohren. Selbes gilt im Vergleich am-Stück zu kleingeschnitten.

Da ich keine Quelle parat habe, meine Erinnerung, warum das so ist. Das hatte im ersten Fall auch irgendwas damit zu tun, dass beim Garen schon Wasser austritt, der Hauptgrund ist aber die Anzahl der Mikroorganismen (Pilze und Bakterien). Die sind im Froster eben nicht gänzlich inaktiv. Bei größerer Startpopulation geht es schneller dem Ende zu.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. April 2022)

DenizJP  :

So frisch wie möglich einfrieren…
Erst vorm Verzehr alle Vorbereitungen machen…So würde ich es machen, je alles frischer umso besser …


----------



## vonda1909 (23. April 2022)

Stimmt  du hast bestimmt  keinen  Schockfroster wie die Industrie. Und  jedenfalls  am Stück  wegen dem Wasser  Verlust  und dann schonend  auftauen entweder  im Keller oder Kühlschrank..


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. April 2022)

Wenn der Aal vor dem einfrieren vakuumiert wird, spielt es keine Rolle ob nun roh, gegart, mariniert oder geräuchert und wie lange eingefroren.  Mein Tiefkühlschrank hat - 22 Grad, da kann man durchaus von schockfrosten sprechen, je kleiner die Fischstücke sind, umso besser!

Ich habe festgestellt, das tiefgefrorener Aal nach dem Auftauen Lake und Marinade besser aufnimmt als frischer...


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Die wird kross gegrillt



Wie verschieden die Geschmäcker - *zum Glück* - doch sind 

Wenn ich persönlich eins definitiv NICHT mitessen will, dann ist das Aal- oder Wallerhaut (egal in welchem Gar-Zustand). Für mich schon immer ein Maximum an Gummilappen-Widerlichkeit in Reinkultur - kommt in meinen Organismus nimmermehr rein 

Zum Glück lässt sich die in beiden Fällen sehr stressfrei vom Fisch abziehen (geräuchert natürlich noch leichter).

Abgesehen davon bewundere ich die Zerlege-Fähigkeiten japanischer Fisch-Experten. Echt krass, was die teils so draufhaben und wie präzise die arbeiten (sieht oft  annähernd "chirurgisch" aus). Da würde mich schon fast mal ein Kurs mit Original-Lehrmeister reizen.


----------



## hans21 (23. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ja vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung.
> Dann versuch ich mein Glück auch mal morgen. Hoffe es wird nicht zu stürmisch und meine Hardbaits lassen sich weit genug werfen.


Wie lief‘s?

Ich war heute früh, der Wind war völlig ok. Topwater ging nix. Einen kleinen Rapfen so um die 40 gab‘s auf 1er Mepps. Dazu noch einen schönen Aland. Im Flachen, ufernah.  Bemerkenswert fand ich noch den leicht  angegammelten Zander am Ufer. Der war nämlich sauber geschlachtet und geputzt.


----------



## hanzz (23. April 2022)

hans21 schrieb:


> Wie lief‘s?


Auf morgen verschoben. 
Hab morgen mehr Zeit. 
Werd zwar erst Mittags gegen 13 Uhr los, dafür kann ich bis zur Dämmerung und so 3-4 Stellen abklappern.


----------



## hanzz (23. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Auf morgen verschoben.
> Hab morgen mehr Zeit.
> Werd zwar erst Mittags gegen 13 Uhr los, dafür kann ich bis zur Dämmerung und so 3-4 Stellen abklappern.


Waffen sind scharf für morgen.


----------



## DenizJP (23. April 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wie verschieden die Geschmäcker - *zum Glück* - doch sind
> 
> Wenn ich persönlich eins definitiv NICHT mitessen will, dann ist das Aal- oder Wallerhaut (egal in welchem Gar-Zustand). Für mich schon immer ein Maximum an Gummilappen-Widerlichkeit in Reinkultur - kommt in meinen Organismus nimmermehr rein
> 
> ...


Tatsächlich essen wir die auch net mehr mit

Kross gebratene Haut dient als Indikator ob das Fleisch gut geworden ist


----------



## schwerhoeriger (23. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Waffen sind scharf für morgen.
> Anhang anzeigen 404702
> Anhang anzeigen 404703
> Anhang anzeigen 404704


Mensch,

du machst dich ja am Wasser verrückt bei der Auswahl.......

Viel Erfolg grussen Michael


----------



## hanzz (23. April 2022)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Mensch,
> 
> du machst dich ja am Wasser verrückt bei der Auswahl.......
> 
> Viel Erfolg grussen Michael


Ne. Sind schon paar Favoriten bei. 
Kommt ja nicht alles in den Snap. 
Bin viel zu faul so viel zu wechseln. 
Eine Box ist beidseitig gefüllt. Was soll ich die leer machen?! 

Bisschen Topwater, zwei, drei Wobbler und Jigspinner, welche schon erfolgreich waren. werden auf Rapfen probiert. 


Vielleicht auch mal in der Buhne auf Barsch mit den Cranks. 

Sind halt auch noch nagelneue Köder bei. 
Will da mal den Lauf testen. 

Dank Dir


----------



## hans21 (23. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Waffen sind scharf für morgen.


----------



## Blueser (23. April 2022)

Aha, Hempels Sofa ...


----------



## hanzz (23. April 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Aha, Hempels Sofa ...


Ist den Fischen ja egal
Klappert aber schön die Kiste


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. April 2022)

Geil.

Da kann ich sozusagen andersrum nicht mithalten - dazu bin ich ein viel zu großes Kukö-Spielkind


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

Ich habe ja grundsätzlich immer nen etwas mulmiges Gefühl wenn ich alleine über Nacht irgendwo am Wasser zelte. Was ich mich frage: Habt ihr Nachts schonmal böse Überraschungen erlebt, in welcher Form auch immer?

Proforma hab ich zumindest immer nen Messer griffbereit


----------



## jkc (23. April 2022)

Ich Angel seit ich 18 bin auch viel alleine nachts, davor schon ab 14 mit Kollegen dabei, insgesamt jetzt über 22 Jahre. Mir ist in all dieser Zeit nur einmal etwas böses angetan worden und da war es was persönliches und der Täter mir bekannt. Mein Eindruck ist, gerade in Großstädten ist Bahn fahren oder am WE feiern gehen bedeutend gefährlicher.


----------



## Vanner (23. April 2022)

Ich bin immer alleine unterwegs, hatte bisher noch keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht, hoffe das bleibt auch so. Kommt aber sicherlich auch auf die Gegend an.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

Da bin ich ja beruhigt Leute. Die Gegend hier ist absolut ruhig eigentlich. Aber böse Menschen gibts leider überall.

Vielleicht hab ich auch einfach zuviel Medical Detectives geguckt


----------



## Floma (23. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich habe ja grundsätzlich immer nen etwas mulmiges Gefühl wenn ich alleine über Nacht irgendwo am Wasser zelte. Was ich mich frage: Habt ihr Nachts schonmal böse Überraschungen erlebt, in welcher Form auch immer?
> 
> Proforma hab ich zumindest immer nen Messer griffbereit


Das krasseste (und nüchtern betrachtet maximal ungefährlichste) war folgendes:
Es gab einen erweiterten Suizid im Fluss. Furchtbar, Frau mit den eigenen Kindern. Kurz darauf war ich Nachts vielleicht 200 Meter von der Stelle am Angeln. Ich geh davon aus, dass ich das total nüchtern betrachten kann. Dann treibt ein dicker Ast ins Ufer vor mir, mit kleinen Seitenästen / "Ärmchen". Da war es dann vorbei mit der Contenance. Auto rückwärts an den Angelplatz, Zeltschirm, Tackle etc. in die Dachbox und zitternd mit Maximalpuls ab nach Hause.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

Alda WHAT?


----------



## Floma (23. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Alda WHAT?


Das war vielleicht missverständlich geschrieben. Das war schon ein Ast, ich hab nur eben alles mögliche darin gesehen. Falls du Poltergeist gesehen haben solltest, ich war vor meinem geisrigen Auge in der Swimmingpool-Szene.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Das war vielleicht missverständlich geschrieben. Das war schon ein Ast, ich hab nur eben alles mögliche darin gesehen. Falls du Poltergeist gesehen haben solltest, ich war vor meinem geisrigen Auge in der Swimmingpool-Szene.


Ich musste deinen Post tatsächlich 3 mal lesen und hab mir das schon gedacht. Wollte erst fragen aber dachte mir, dass du mich nach meinem Kommentar aufklärst^^.

Ja trotzdem heftig. Kann das schon verstehen...


----------



## hanzz (23. April 2022)

Hier in DE hab ich egal ob beim Angeln oder sonst was nie Probleme gehabt. 
In Thailand wollten sie mir mal an die Kehle, aber das waren arme mit Opium und Koks vollgepumpte Fischer, die an mein Geld wollten, als ich von einer Füll Moon Party kam. 
Die haben irgendeine Art von Kick Boxen versucht, konnten aber kaum auf den Beinen stehen. 



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> böse Menschen gibts leider überall


Schlechte Menschen ja, aber böse sind so viele nicht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Die haben irgendeine Art von Kick Boxen versucht, konnten aber kaum auf den Beinen stehen.


----------



## hanzz (23. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


>


Einer von denen war aber noch recht fit, da ist mir schon die Muffe gegangen auf einer Insel, wo weit und breit nicht viel is. 
Ich weiß auch nicht warum die von mir abgelassen haben. Hab wohl irgendwie auch ne Kampfstellung eingenommen und nach ein bisschen Palawer war der Spuk vorbei. 
Bin echt ein friedlicher Mensch und geh jedem Stress aus dem Weg, aber da war ich wohl Angst einflössend


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

Haste so ausgeschaut wie auf deinem Profilbild? Dann hätte ich auch Angst gehabt...Wenn da son bärtiger Typ mit Sonnenbrille und nem Barsch in der Hand ankommt...


----------



## hanzz (23. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Haste so ausgeschaut wie auf deinem Profilbild? Dann hätte ich auch Angst gehabt...Wenn da son bärtiger Typ mit Sonnenbrille und nem Barsch in der Hand ankommt...


Hahahaha. 

Sonnenbrille ja, Bart und Barsch nein. Da hatte ich Dreadlocks bis zum Arsch, ganz gut trainiert aber.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. April 2022)

Das (damals) vermeintlich gefährlichste Erlebnis war für mich als ein Fuchs stundenlang um mein Nachtangelplätzchen herum geschlichen ist . Dachte der hätte Tollwut, heute weiss ich das es wohl nur ein neugieriger Jungfuchs war, der den Geruch meines Aaleimers gut fand.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

Richtig Panik hab ich ja vor Wölfen. Bin zwar noch nie einem begegnet, aber das wäre der Horror wenn der plötzlich an meinem Zelt stehen würde...ein Glück gibts die hier so gut wie gar nicht...


----------



## Luis2811 (23. April 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Das krasseste (und nüchtern betrachtet maximal ungefährlichste) war folgendes:
> Es gab einen erweiterten Suizid im Fluss. Furchtbar, Frau mit den eigenen Kindern. Kurz darauf war ich Nachts vielleicht 200 Meter von der Stelle am Angeln. Ich geh davon aus, dass ich das total nüchtern betrachten kann. Dann treibt ein dicker Ast ins Ufer vor mir, mit kleinen Seitenästen / "Ärmchen". Da war es dann vorbei mit der Contenance. Auto rückwärts an den Angelplatz, Zeltschirm, Tackle etc. in die Dachbox und zitternd mit Maximalpuls ab nach Hause.



Das ist was wo ich auch immer Angst wenn jemand vermisst wird und man dann beim Spinnfischen am Kanal irgend so eine Tüte oder sonstwas dran hat. Hatte Mal einen Overall aus dem Kanal gezogen das war schon etwas komisch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

Btw da fällt mir grad was ein...Ich hatte ein Erlebnis da hab ich mir vor Angst fast in die Hose geschissen...

War Sommer, ich war, wie so oft in dem Sommer, Nachts auf Brasse feedern, weil die gebissen haben wie bescheuert Nachts in dem See gegenüber. Es war ca 23:30, stockdunkel, totenstill und ich die ganze Zeit auf die Spitze aufs Knicklicht gestarrt. War völlig konzentriert. Plötzlich faucht es, kreischt es und knurrt es überall um mich herum. Hinter mir, über mir...Ich schnell Kopflampe an und in die Bäume geguckt...mich haben locker 6 paar Augen angestarrt...ich war unter Schockstarre. Ich wusste, dass es Waschbären waren und mit denen ist nicht zu spaßen, vor allem nicht wenn man in ihrem Gebiet ist.

Leute, ich bekomm grad wieder Gänsehaut am ganzen Körper^^. Man kann es sich schwer vorstellen, aber in dieser Situation...es war grauenhaft. Ich habe noch nie so schnell 2 feederruten samt Tackle eingepackt. Die beiden Ruten habe ich komplett montiert in meinen Kombi geschmissen, die Rutenspitzen waren meine Beifahrer so schnell wollte ich da einfach nur weg

Seitdem meide ich den Platz Nachts...Leider ist der ziemlich nice...


----------



## hanzz (23. April 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Das ist was wo ich auch immer Angst wenn jemand vermisst wird und man dann beim Spinnfischen am Kanal irgend so eine Tüte oder sonstwas dran hat. Hatte Mal einen Overall aus dem Kanal gezogen das war schon etwas komisch.


Und immer liegen irgendwo Schuhe rum. Wird mir auch sehr mulmig bei. 
An den Strecken hier bei mir am Kanal und Rhein wurden auch einige Leichen gefunden, ein Tag bevor oder nachdem ich an den Stellen war.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Und immer liegen irgendwo Schuhe rum. Wird mir auch sehr mulmig bei.
> An den Strecken hier bei mir am Kanal und Rhein wurden auch einige Leichen gefunden, ein Tag bevor oder *nachdem ich an den Stellen war.*




Jetzt hab ich echt Angst vor dir...


----------



## hanzz (23. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich echt Angst vor dir...


Brauchste nicht. 
Aber würde ich jetzt mit dir zusammen da sitzen, würde ich dir nur Schauergeschichten erzählen. 
So von Wölfen und Bären


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

Ich bin da echt n kleiner Schisser, vor allem Nachts. Hatte aber auch damals als Kind schon immer mega Angst im Dunkeln, jat sich leider bis heute nicht vollständig gelegt. Klar, Zuhause natürlich nicht, aber so alleine Nachts zelten. Schwingt immer noch so leicht mit die Angst...Naja, wat tut man nicht alles für die Fische^^


----------



## hanzz (23. April 2022)




----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

Guck ich mir nicht an


----------



## hanzz (23. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Guck ich mir nicht an


Nur Spaß Mann. 
Wünsche dir noch eine angenehme ruhige Nacht mit nem dicken fetten Karpfen. 
Mir fallen die Augen langsam zu. 
Genieße einfach die Ruhe und die Natur. 
Lass dich drauf ein.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. April 2022)

Merci! Nen Fisch wäre was Feines...Werd gleich auch die Äuglein schließen und hoffen, dass ich ganz unsaft ausm Schlaf gerissen werde


----------



## Minimax (24. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke hanzz :
Hah! Ihr Anfänger! 
Der wahre Geniesser des Grauens und professionelle Hasenfuss kann selbst bei hellem Mittag Angst und Grusel empfinden.

Kennt ihr das, an einem heissen, sonnigen Sommertag an einsamen Ort zu sein, meist auf Sandböden, auf der Heide oder weit, weit in den wilden Wiesen eines kleinen Flüsschens? Ein alter Panzerweg führt endlos durch die Hitze, eine Gruppe hämischer Birken vielleicht an seinem Rand, und weit weit der dunkle, gegen den ausgelaugt Himmel fast schwarze Saum eines Tannenwaldes, viel zu weit um ihn rasch zu erreichen und Zuflucht im kühlen Schatten und den beruhigenden Geräuschen des Waldes zu suchen? 

Nirgends ein Wanderer, oder eine Radlerfamilie, oder wenigstens ein Auto,  oder ein anderes ..menschliches.. Wesen. Kein Lüftchen geht, und nur das endlose, ruhelose und spottende ti-tiri-tiriliti der Lärche, wie ein antikes Morsegerät, das sich von alleine eingeschaltet hat. Ist das Überhaupt das Singen eines Vogels, oder die Botschaft von etwas anderem? 

Und in dieser drückend, heissen, flirrenden Einsamkeit, unter strahlender Sonne.. Kann da nicht schon einmal der Gedanke aufkommen, das man nicht gänzlich allein ist? Das man unter freiem Himmel, an hellichten Tag einen Raum betreten hat, in dem man nicht willkommen ist? Das man unter Beobachtung steht?
Und vielleicht ist es gut, diesen alten Hochsitz da am Waldrand, verwittert und verblichen, fast weiss bis auf das schmale Schwarze Rechteck der Sichtluke nicht allzu genau zu betrachten.

Vielleicht ist es besser, ins Auto zu steigen und auf der alten Betonstrasse zurückzufahren. Es ist auch einfach zu heiss und einsam hier, und irgendwie nimmt das nervige Gezwitscher immer mehr zu, und die vielen Brummfliegen die um die Verwitterte Plane unter den Birken kreisen sind ja nun nicht gerade idyllisch. Komisch, wer wohl den alten Puppenkopf darauf gelegt hat?

Also, angeln kann man auch am Kanal mit dem Radweg, wo andere Menschen Sendung, und vielleicht kann man ja vorher an diesem schönen Tag im Eiscafe ein Tässchen Kaffee trinken.

Also schön langsam und locker zurück zum Auto. Und nicht rennen. Warum auch. Und niemals umdrehen...


----------



## thanatos (24. April 2022)

hallo Vincent - seit meinem 4. Lebensjahr bin ich ein Waldstromer - ja in unangenehmen Situationen
war ich auch z.B. wenn einem so süße Frischlinge um die Füße rumwuseln und die Bache das nicht gut findet 
so lange du keinem Tier etwas tust tut es dir auch nichts , Waschbären zetern schon mal und bei dir hat es ja auch geklappt - angegriffen hätten sie dich bestimmt nicht .


----------



## Lajos1 (24. April 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> - angegriffen hätten sie dich bestimmt nicht .


Hallo,

stimmt. Die sind doch nicht größer als eine (dicke) Katze. Ich kann jede Nacht da welche in meinem Garten und auch vor der Haustüre sehen. Die sind zwar etwas stur, aber harmlos. Einmal wollte einer sogar ins Haus, konnte den aber mit dem Fuß gerade noch wegschubsen. Schuld war ich da aber selber, den hatte ich schon ein paarmal mit Katzensticks gefüttert. Der nahm sie mir sogar aus der Hand. Putzige Kerlchen, meine Enkel sind auf jeden Fall begeistert, wenn sie da mal einen, oder auch mehrere, sehen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (24. April 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Schuld war ich da aber selber, den hatte ich schon ein paarmal mit Katzensticks gefüttert.
> 
> Gruß Lajos


So hatte das bei mir auch angefangen, für die armen Tierchen nur mal ein Schälchen mit Trockenfutter rausstellen
Es brauchte nicht lange da hatte ich Waschbären, Eichhörnchen, Marder, Igel, Füchse und massenweise streunende Katzen in meinem Garten 
Da hilft es nur konsequent zu sein und keines dieser Viecher mehr zu füttern, auch wenn sie noch so süß aussehen oder fast am verhungern sind


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. April 2022)

Ich habe beim Nachtangeln in ländlicher Region auch mal ein gruseliges, unheimliches Erlebnis: Ich hörte in stockdunkler Finsternis so ein heiseres "Bellen", wie von einem Zombie-Hund mit einem heraushängenden Auge, löchern im Fell und auf der Suche nach einem neuen Opfer...

Gut, das ich auf der anderen Seite des Flusses saß.... Heute weiß ich, daß das nur ein geiler Rehbock war, der eine Partnerin für die Nacht oder so, suchte.

Es gibt schon so einige unheimliche Nachtgeräusche, bei denen man am liebsten schnell so hoch wie möglich auf dem nächsten Baum wäre....


----------



## Blueser (24. April 2022)

Schonmal ne Kuh husten gehört?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. April 2022)

Kuhvid-19?


----------



## Blueser (24. April 2022)

Klick!


----------



## Lajos1 (24. April 2022)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> So hatte das bei mir auch angefangen, für die armen Tierchen nur mal ein Schälchen mit Trockenfutter rausstellen
> Es brauchte nicht lange da hatte ich Waschbären, Eichhörnchen, Marder, Igel, Füchse und massenweise streunende Katzen in meinem Garten
> Da hilft es nur konsequent zu sein und keines dieser Viecher mehr zu füttern, auch wenn sie noch so süß aussehen oder fast am verhungern sind


Hallo,

das mit den Katzensticks war nur aus Neugier, nicht weil ich glaubte der würde verhungern. Der war nicht sonderlich scheu, deshalb probierte ich da die Fütterung, welche er auch, nach kurzem Zögern annahm.
Eichhörnchen und Igel habe ich auch im Garten und selten auch mal Fuchs oder Marderhund. Marder eher nicht, weil ich zwei Katzen habe und da machen sich Marder rar. Meine alte "Kampfkatze" hat sogar mal einen Waschbären verhauen, weil der unter ihr (sie saß am Zaunpfosten) zum Nachbargrundstück rüberwollte und ihr das nicht passte.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## hanzz (24. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Waffen sind scharf für morgen.
> Anhang anzeigen 404702
> Anhang anzeigen 404703
> Anhang anzeigen 404704


Will jemand Verantwortung übernehmen und entscheiden mit welchem Köder ich anfangen soll?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Es gibt schon so einige unheimliche Nachtgeräusche, bei denen man am liebsten schnell so hoch wie möglich auf dem nächsten Baum wäre....


Ich drehe den Spieß am liebsten gerne um, auch gegenüber den Naturbewohnern tierischer oder esoterischer Art.
Beim Nachtangeln und herumstreichen sich möglichst lautlos an die Angelkollegen oder Gastangler anpirschen, sowieso mehrfach unsichtbar natürlich. 
Aber auch schon am Tage ist das überraschende öfter lustig ...
Nachts klappt das wegen den begeisterungsfähigen gerne mittuenden Wasser-, Wald- und Baumgeistern jedoch sehr viel besser. 
Die können im Dunkeln jemanden auch recht leicht einen herannahenden T-Rex oder dergleichen erscheinen lassen ...

Gibt immer wieder erstaunliche Lautäußerungen (ein Himmelreich für ein Richtmikro und Mitschnitt ), selbst von den gestandenen Nachtläufern.


----------



## thanatos (24. April 2022)

ja ja die Nachtgeräusche können einen schon mal narren - einsam sitze ich an einem Waldsee
- die Nacht ist stockedunkel - plötzlich ein Schritt - dann noch einer - das Messer war schon beim ersten draußen
nach dem 4. oder 5. umgedreht Taschenlampe an - nix -und dann der nächste Schritt -
eine Kröte ist eine Abbruchkante hoch geklettert und fast am Ziel abgestürzt und in´s Laub gefallen 
es war das spannendste Viertelstündchen dieser Nacht. 
P.s. natürlich habe ich sie über das Hindernis gesetzt - dann war Ruhe .


----------



## Blueser (24. April 2022)

Igel können, im Laub nach Nahrung suchend, auch schonmal menschliche Schritte vortäuschen, die kleinen Schelme ...


----------



## Minimax (24. April 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich drehe den Spieß am liebsten gerne um, auch gegenüber den Naturbewohnern tierischer oder esoterischer Art.
> Beim Nachtangeln und herumstreichen sich möglichst lautlos an die Angelkollegen oder Gastangler anpirschen, sowieso mehrfach unsichtbar natürlich.


... kennt ihr dieses Gefühl, wenn jemand den man eigentlich kennt und schätzt, plötzlich etwas sagt oder tut, das ihn in einem ganz neuen, creepy Licht erscheinen lässt?


----------



## DenizJP (24. April 2022)

Ich hab schon nachts alleine an der Schleuse in Frankfurt Griesheim geangelt.

Mich verschreckt nix….


----------



## Gert-Show (24. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich hab schon nachts alleine an der Schleuse in Frankfurt Griesheim geangelt.
> 
> Mich verschreckt nix….


Griesheim geht ja, aber FfM-Hoechst, also Spundwand, ist schon grenzwertig.


----------



## DenizJP (24. April 2022)

WAAS? xD

da hab ich letztes Jahr 2 meiner 5 Zander gefangen darunter meinen PB   

zuvor noch mit den Marokkanern gequatscht xD die fanden es alle chillig dass ich angel - erinnere sie an daheim.


Muss an meinem Teint liegen


----------



## Floma (24. April 2022)

Ich hab noch eine schräge Nachterfahrung aus 2021. Bin heute an der Stelle wieder bei Regen vorbei gekommen, da ist mir das natürlich in den Sinn gekommen:

Frühsommer 2021. Corona war noch ein richtig heißes Thema, außerdem hatte ich Herpesbläschen an der Lippe. 
Am Abend drückende Schwüle zudem war eine Regenphase mit örtlichen Gewittern angesagt. Zum Angeln geh ich trotzdem los. Am Parkplatz angekommen fische ich noch eine bereits angedrunkene Flasche Alwa Diätlimo aus dem Fußraum, richte mich am Waldsee ein und sitze den mit der Dunkelheit einsetzenden, pratzelnden Regen unter dem 230er Balzer-Schirmzelt mit einem Buch aus. Gewitter kann ich aus sicherer Entfernung beobachten. Von der Diätlimo ist unterdessen nur noch wenig da.
Plötzlich schieben sich 3 Personen unter mein Zelt. Wenn der Regen so richtig pratzelt, bekommt man unter dem Schirmzelt ja nicht viel mit. Mit meiner Beleuchtung war ich aber gut sichtbar. Ich erschrecke, merke aber sofort, dass das drei maximal harmlose, durchnässte Jugendliche sind. Haben am See gekifft und sind völlig unvorbereitet in den Regen geraten. Eigentlich wollten die zur Tankstelle etwas gegen den unerträglichen Durst holen, wegen dem Wetter geht das nun aber nicht. Der Wortführer fängt also an, mit mir um den Rest Diätlimo zu verhandeln (ich meine, sein Gebot waren 5 Euro). Wir einigen uns darauf, dass ich ihnen die Flasche samt Pfand schenke, sie damit aber die 50 Meter zum quellnahen Bach laufen, die Flasche abspülen und das Wasser drinken.


----------



## DenizJP (25. April 2022)

mal ne Frage zu folgendem Video.

der britische Kollege schnalzt da ja immer direkt den Bügel durchs Kurbeln um.

mir war nicht bekannt, dass das scheinbar ja bei manchen Modellen geht. Ich muss meist per Hand umlegen was natürlich kostbare Sekunden bedeuten kann.


ich hab sogar die gleiche Rolle in 1000er Größe. Was ist der Trick ^^


----------



## Mescalero (25. April 2022)

So viel ich weiß, gibt es keinen Trick. Der Verschleiß soll allerdings höher sein als beim Umlegen des Bügels von Hand.


----------



## DenizJP (25. April 2022)

Ok - bei meinen meisten Rollen stockt bzw. hängt es wenn ich das mache.


----------



## Mescalero (25. April 2022)

Ja, ein gewisser Widerstand muss schon überwunden werden. Man spürt auch, dass es auf Dauer nicht besonders gesund für die Mechanik sein kann. 
Ich nutze das nur selten, in den meisten Fällen hat man ja genug Zeit, den Bügel ganz normal umzulegen.


----------



## DenizJP (25. April 2022)

Beim Angeln mit Spinner auf Forellen sehe ich halt da nen Sinn


----------



## Bilch (25. April 2022)

Ich versuche schon beim Auswerfen bzw. am Wurfende immer mit der Fingerbremse die Schnur abzubremsen (dass der Köder an gespannter Schnur aufs Wasser aufschlägt). Und da lege ich schon auch den Bügel um. Als der Köder ins Wasser auftritt, kann ich also sofort mit dem Kurbeln beginnen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. April 2022)

Mache ich auch so - Kurbel-Schließen tut der Rolle gar nicht gut. Ich schließe den Bügel auch bei Kurzwürfen am Forellenbach immer von Hand.

Das ist einfach Übungssache - mit der Zeit wird man da immer schneller.



Bilch schrieb:


> am Wurfende immer mit der Fingerbremse die Schnur abzubremsen



Mache ich bei Kurzwürfen oft auch mit der freien Bügelschließe-Hand. Die ist dann sozusagen schon an der Rolle. Bremsen und Schließen sind dann (fast) eine Bewegung.

Irgendwann stellt sich da auch ein gewisser Automatismus ein - also ob man die rausfliegende Schnur nun mit einem Finger der Rutenhalte-Hand oder der freien Bügelschließe-Hand bremst. Ergibt sich irgendwann von selbst, wenn man beide Techniken praktiziert.




Bilch schrieb:


> Und da lege ich schon auch den Bügel um. Als der Köder ins Wasser auftritt, kann ich also sofort mit dem Kurbeln beginnen.



Genau, das ist eine Frage der Koordination. Am besten zunächst mit weiteren Würfen (= mehr Zeit für einen sauberen Ablauf) trainieren.

Wichtig ist, dass der Schnurbogen im Moment des Einschlags so klein wie möglich ist. Erfordert sozusagen eine gewisse "Vorausberechnung" (vor allem bei Wind).

Ein zugewachsener Bach wirkt da sehr "erzieherisch" - bei zu hohen Bogenlampen fängt man da nur Äste. Also möglichst flach werfen + rechtzeitig bremsen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ok - bei meinen meisten Rollen stockt bzw. hängt es wenn ich das mache.



Das muss so sein - andernfalls würde der Bügel beim Werfen durch die sich mitbewegende Kurbel von allein zuschnappen (potenziell inkl. Köderverlust durch Freiflug-Abriss).

Genau das kann dann passieren, wenn die Mechanik durch häufiges Kurbel-Schließen ausleiert - da ist der "sinnvolle Widerstand" dann sozusagen gebrochen. Je höher der ist, desto besser. 

Die (Leichtbau-) Rolle von dem Engländer da tut mir echt leid - man darf gespannt sein, wie lange die (noch) lebt. Je kleiner und klapperiger eine Rolle, desto größer das Schrottungs-Risiko durch derlei Bedienung.

Um Freiflug-Abrisse bei schweren Gewichten zu verhindern, können diverse Großfischrollen (inkl. manche Karpfen-Bigpits etc.) erst gar nicht über die Kurbel geschlossen werden.

Von mir aus könnte das gerne bei allen Spinnrollen so sein - Kurbelschließungs-Mechanismen und abschaltbare Rücklaufsperren sind beim Spinnfischen IMO unnötig. Was nicht dran ist, kann auch nicht kaputtgehen bzw. Stress machen.

Notbremsen (damit der Köder bei einem misslungenen Wurf nicht sonstwo einschlägt) gehen auch einwandfrei von Hand und sind vom Ruck her immer noch deutlich sanfter, als wenn der Bügel das letzte Wort spricht

--> andernfalls kann es auch da einen Freiflug-Abriss geben (je nach Ködergewicht und Wurf-Power).


----------



## Snâsh (25. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> mal ne Frage zu folgendem Video.
> 
> der britische Kollege schnalzt da ja immer direkt den Bügel durchs Kurbeln um.
> 
> ...


Hi Deniz,

wie damals bereits auch am Wasser schon angesprochen bringe ich jeden UM der mein Equipment so behandelt.
Ich hatte mal jemanden dabei der auch mit meinen Stöckchen geangelt hat und das mit meiner Daiwa Morethan gemacht hat. Alleine bei dem Geräusch stellt sich bei mir schon alles auf.
Wenn ich nicht mit BC fische, habe ich einen automatisierten Wurfablauf den sich mittlerweile auch jeder meiner Kollegen angeeignet hat bzw. schon davor gemacht hat.
Du versucht einfach das Bremsen wie bei einer BC nachzustellen. Wie Bilch schon geschrieben hat geht es darum die Schnur direkt nach dem Auswerfen über die Finger laufen zu lassen. Du nimmst im Wurf quasi Fühlung auf (zwischen Rolle und Leitring) und straffst die Schnur ganz leicht. Dadurch bewirkst du nicht nur ein Strecken der Schnur, sondern natürlich auch eine Streckung der Köders. Damit erreichst du nicht nur ein meist "Vertüddelung freies" werfen, sondern auch ein leiseres Eintauchen des Köders. Dies merkt man verstärkt beim nächtlichen Zanderwobbeln wenn du dich voll und ganz auf die Materie konzentrierst. 
Da die Hand in der Situation ja eh bereits über der Rolle ist, kannst du die auch beim Zurückführen umgehend schließend. 
Einen Zeitverlust sehe ich dabei nur bei sehr sehr kurzen Würfen. Da die Zeit zum Bremsen nicht reicht. Trotzdem würde ich es eher versuchen und die Rolle mit der Hand zuklappen als einmal dieses Zuschnappgeräusch zu hören!


----------



## DenizJP (25. April 2022)

Super 

Bin da ganz bei euch


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. April 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> wie damals bereits auch am Wasser schon angesprochen bringe ich jeden UM der mein Equipment so behandelt.



Aber hallo. Das ist bei mir die allererste Standard-Ansage, wenn ich mal jemand anderen mit meinen Kombos werfen lasse und dessen Rollenumgangs-Performance nicht so wirklich kenne - bereits, bevor der das Ding überhaupt in die Hand nimmt:

Rolle VON HAND schließen, sonst werde ich gewaltigst sauer.

Potenzielle Schäden durch vermeidbare Fehlbedienung kommen mal gar nicht in die Tüte.

Das Zeug ist zu teuer (bzw. je nach Rollenmodell inzwischen auch zu selten inkl. Ersatzteile) für solche "Späße".


----------



## Snâsh (25. April 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Aber hallo. Das ist bei mir die allererste Standard-Ansage, wenn ich mal jemand anderen mit meinen Kombos werfen lasse und dessen Rollenumgangs-Performance nicht so wirklich kenne - bereits, bevor der das Ding überhaupt in die Hand nimmt:
> 
> Rolle VON HAND schließen, sonst werde ich gewaltigst sauer.
> 
> ...


Japp. Ich bin ja so ein kleiner Takle-Freak, habe aber keine Schmerzen anderen Menschen mal das Equipment unter Aufsicht in die Hand zu geben, um mal die Unterschiede zu beweisen. Bei solchen Sachen dreht sich aber komplett was in mir um. Ich finde es auch immer beachtlich das Leute Ihre Ruten auf den Buhnen zwischen die Steine stecken. Klar ist das bei manchen Modellen möglich, oder es macht einem eventuell nicht so viel aus, ich würde mein Zeug so aber nicht behandeln. Egal wie Teuer es ist.
Es ist zum Angeln und nicht zum Angeben, da stimme ich ja allen zu, ich möchte aber doch nicht selber einen Wertverlust an meinem Equipment erzeugen, nur in dem Ich zu Faul bin eine Unterlage mitzunehmen o.Ä..... ;-)


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. April 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Es ist zum Angeln und nicht zum Angeben, da stimme ich ja allen zu, ich möchte aber doch nicht selber einen Wertverlust an meinem Equipment erzeugen, nur in dem Ich zu Faul bin eine Unterlage mitzunehmen o.Ä..... ;-)



Eben. So etwas ist einfach vermeidbar.

Gleiches gilt, wenn der einem nicht so gut bekannte Fremdwerfer einen Hänger haben sollte - auch da gibt es von mir bereits vorab eine entsprechende Ansage, unmittelbar nach dem Rollenschließungs-Hinweis.

Wildes Irgendwie-Rumzerren ohne Plan is nich - den Hänger löse ich dann grundsätzlich selbst.

Man muss sein Zeug ganz bestimmt nicht streicheln, es ist eine Art von Werkzeug. Aber vermeidbare Kapitalfehler (z. B. auch Rollen-Panieren) müssen einfach nicht sein - wozu Schäden quasi mit Gewalt provozieren.

Das ist keine Raketenwissenschaft - es reicht, da ein paar ganz einfache Dinge zu beachten, um die Langzeit-Haltbarkeit der Sachen deutlich zu erhöhen.


----------



## jkc (25. April 2022)

Moin, gibt's hier zufällig Erfahrungen zum Karpfenanglen mit Popup am kurzen Vorfach direkt über dem Blei?

Dank und Gruß


----------



## DenizJP (25. April 2022)

jetzt muss ich nochmal das Thema "unheimliche Begegnungen der Dritten Art" hier aufgreifen xD

gestern kurz vor Mitternacht an der Nidda *war es endlich soweit!!! Mein erster Beef mit der Veggie-Tierschutz-Fraktion!!11 Hach war ich vor Freude aufgeregt xD*

war wie gesagt am Angeln an der Nidda als so ne Trulla hinter mir vorfährt mit Fahrrad.

"Entschuldigung, kennen sie den Fischereiaufseher?!"
"Nein"
"Warum angeln sie dann hier? Gehören sie einem Angelverein an? Welcher Verein?!"
"Muss ich ihnen nicht erzählen"
"hier liegen immer Haken und Schnüre rum! Das waren doch sie! Ich sehe sie hier schon die ganze Zeit schwarz angeln!!!"   --> _war seit 2 Jahren das erste Mal an dem Spot....._
"Machen sie ihre rote Lampe aus! Sie stören die Fische beim Laichen"
"hahaha"
"Warum quälen sie die Fische?! Ich rufe nun die Polizei!!"

dann hab ich noch ne Runde gelacht und die Trulla ist weggefahren.


eigentlich hätte ich sie ja gern hochgehoben und in die Nidda geworfen "Such dir mal ein neues Fahrrad da unten aus!"
aber ich bin ja net so...



aber schon mutig (behindert...) um Mitternacht einen wildfremden Angler alleine ohne jemand weit und breit anzupöbeln..


----------



## Vanner (25. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, gibt's hier zufällig Erfahrungen zum Karpfenanglen mit Popup am kurzen Vorfach direkt über dem Blei?



Funktioniert ganz gut. Mache ich ab und zu an einer Angelstelle, wo eine verhältnismäßig dicke Laubschicht am Boden ist. Vorfachlänge bei mir um die 10cm. Habe auch schon mit 20cm Vorfach und 20mm Popup an Stellen geangelt, wo das Kraut nicht zu hoch war. Das funktioniert auch.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> "Such dir mal ein neues Fahrrad da unten aus!"


Einkaufswagen kommt geiler - da lässt sich die Welt durch Gitterstäbe betrachten


----------



## Niklas32 (25. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, gibt's hier zufällig Erfahrungen zum Karpfenanglen mit Popup am kurzen Vorfach direkt über dem Blei?
> 
> Dank und Gruß


Moin, 
ich glaube nicht solche Erfahrungen wie du sie meinst. Ich fische gern beim Methode-feedern mit kleinen Popups. Die stehen ja dann auch direkt über dem Blei, allerdings noch mit etwas Vorfach drumherum. 

Ich glaube, dass du eine normale Karpfenbleimontage mit sehr kurzem Vorfach und Popup meinst oder? Dabei soll dann der Poppi direkt vom Wirbel am Blei an auftreiben oder?
Das habe ich selbst noch nicht versucht, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass der Fisch zu wenig Spielraum zum vernünftigen Einsaugen hat, da das Vorfach ja schon komplett gestraft ist.

Grüße Niklas


----------



## jkc (25. April 2022)

Leute gibt's, wir hatte kürzlich ne ähnliche Unterhaltung mit einem angeblichen (wenn dann aber ziemlich unseriösen) Fischereiaufseher und der hat tatsächlich die Polizei gerufen obwohl gar kein Verstoß vorlag.
Kluger Weise ist er aber dann auch nicht dabei gewesen wie die Polizei kam, da hätte er ja was lernen können.


----------



## DenizJP (25. April 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Einkaufswagen kommt geiler - da lässt sich die Welt durch Gitterstäbe betrachten


Ist das politisch korrekt wenn ich dann noch gebrüllt hätte „ geh mal Abendessen kaufen!“ ?


----------



## jkc (25. April 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass du eine normale Karpfenbleimontage mit sehr kurzem Vorfach und Popup meinst oder? Dabei soll dann der Poppi direkt vom Wirbel am Blei an auftreiben oder?
> Das habe ich selbst noch nicht versucht, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass der Fisch zu wenig Spielraum zum vernünftigen Einsaugen hat, da das Vorfach ja schon komplett gestraft ist.
> 
> Grüße Niklas


Jou, so meine ich das, kurzes Vorfach von ca. 5 bis 10cm, das senkrecht über dem Blei steht.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> aber schon mutig (behindert...) um Mitternacht einen wildfremden Angler alleine ohne jemand weit und breit anzupöbeln..


Hallo,

solche Leuten haben eine gewisse Weltfremdheit in Erbpacht - oder ganz einfach die Dummheit gepachtet.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, gibt's hier zufällig Erfahrungen zum Karpfenanglen mit Popup am kurzen Vorfach direkt über dem Blei?
> 
> Dank und Gruß



Meinst du z.B. das Chod Rig? Wird in meinem Verein von einigen Leuten gefischt. Vorfach max. 10cm lang, aus FC mit um die 0,5mm gebunden. Man kommt halt sehr weit raus beim Werfen. Ich nehme das auch gelegentlich, wegen der Wurfweite. Klappt gut.

Kann man übrigens auch ohne Popup fischen. Dann 0,4mm Mono als Vorfach, damit nichts vertüdelt.


----------



## jkc (25. April 2022)

Nope, Chodrig meine ich nicht, fällt leider raus, da ich die Ruten wegen Strömung hochstellen muss und dann kein Plan habe in welchem Winkel die Schnur zum Blei läuft, zudem liegt die Montage direkt in groben Wasserbausteinen, da ist mir das Risiko zu hoch, dass das End-Blei im Drill darin hängen bleibt.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (25. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich nochmal das Thema "unheimliche Begegnungen der Dritten Art" hier aufgreifen xD
> 
> gestern kurz vor Mitternacht an der Nidda *war es endlich soweit!!! Mein erster Beef mit der Veggie-Tierschutz-Fraktion!!11 Hach war ich vor Freude aufgeregt xD*
> 
> ...


Bei solchen Mitmenschen sorgt eine moralinduzierte Schnappatmung kurzfristig zu einer Unterversorgung der Frontallappen mit O².
Die korrekte Behandlungsmethode ist das Entfernen der betroffenen Personen von jeglichen Fahrzeugen, anschliessendes Festschnallen auf der (hoffentlich!) bereit stehenden Karpfenliege und danach darüber ein Sauerstoffzelt aufstellen und das Eintreffen der Rettungskräfte abwarten.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (25. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich nochmal das Thema "unheimliche Begegnungen der Dritten Art" hier aufgreifen xD
> 
> gestern kurz vor Mitternacht an der Nidda *war es endlich soweit!!! Mein erster Beef mit der Veggie-Tierschutz-Fraktion!!11 Hach war ich vor Freude aufgeregt xD*
> 
> ...



So ein Erlebnis hatte ich auch mal als Jugendangler, als ich allerdings am Tag auf einem öffentlichen Steg ansitzen war. Kommt da so ne Blondine auf mich drauf zu, und quatscht mich voll, warum ich angle, daß ich ein Tierquäler wäre und noch etwas Blödsinn mehr. 

Dann hüpft die noch auf und ab, wobei die ihre Titten nicht mehr unter Kontrolle bekam... um irgendwie irgendwelche Fische zu verscheuchen. Ich sagte zu ihr: "Dein Gesicht auf nen Blitzableiter, und jedes Gewitter macht nen Umweg!" 
Jedenfalls holte ich eine meiner Ruten ein, wo an der Montage ein großer Aal hing... 
Ich zu der Tussi : Wenn du dich nicht sofort verziehst, hau ich den Dir um die Ohren und dann bist DU die Tierquälerin! 

Dann hat se sich kleinlaut vor sich hinfluchend zu ihrem Dackel (Freund, Bruder...) verpisst.... Hauptsache schlagfertig und Frechheit siegt!


----------



## thanatos (25. April 2022)

ja an das von Hand umlegen mußte ich mich auch erst gewöhnen , bei der Rileh Rex 
war der Bügel verriegelt hatte den Vorteil das er beim Wurf nicht versehentlich umklappte wie es heut ja manchmal vorkommt , dann gab es noch die mit Außenanschlag - bei beiden war eine gute Federspannung unerläßlich 
ja heute ist Handumlegung "Pflicht " weil sonst ein richtiges Umklappen nicht gewährt ist - ( von Rolle zu Rolle verschieden )
hat alles seine Vor -und Nachteile und ist eben alles ne Frage des persönlichen Umgangs .


----------



## DenizJP (26. April 2022)

So! Endlich!

Nach 4 Jahren Pause (2 davon dank Corona....) werde ich mit meiner Familie diesen Sommer erneut nach Japan reisen für ca 3 Wochen.

Zwar liegt das Hauptaugenmerk nicht beim Angeln aber dennoch will ich die Chance nutzen.

Wir bleiben bei der Familie in Kyoto. Heißt ich hab einmal den Biwa See in der Nähe sowie viele Gebirgsbäche. Aber auch größere Gebirsgflüsse wie den Hozu.

daher wäre meine Frage nach ner kompakten Reiserute für allround ^^











ich vermute eine leichte Forellen-Reiserute bis max 15gr eventuell - oder halt vor Ort was kaufen


----------



## Mescalero (26. April 2022)

Tipps habe ich leider nicht aber mein Neid sei dir gewiss. 
Nein, ich finde es toll und wünsche schon mal viel Spaß, nicht nur beim Angeln. 

Ich würde mich mit Tenkara- und Tanago Tackle vor Ort eindecken, bis alle Konten leer sind. Und dann einen Kredit aufnehmen.... Diese Sachen bekommt man halt hier nur sehr schwer. Außerdem hätte ich tierisch Lust darauf, mich mit älteren Herren auf einen Schemel am Bewässerungsgraben zu setzen und Bitterlinge zu angeln.


----------



## rippi (26. April 2022)

Das schöne da ist, dass sich da niemand beschwert, wenn man einem Fisch den Kopf abbeißt. (Oder lebend kocht oder gleich isst oder sowas)


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. April 2022)

Alles kaufen was geht, in den Farben Neongrün, Neongelb und Pink und natürlich made in Japan ist. Dann in DE an die Streetfishingfraktion verkaufen und reich werden


----------



## DenizJP (26. April 2022)

Auch der Biwa-See Wels steht auf meiner Liste. Krass sind die Augen im Vergleich zu unseren Welsen


----------



## DenizJP (26. April 2022)

aber mal bissel zurück zum Thema ^^

Spinner mit Drilling. Die Dinger rosten schneller weg wie ich Fisch rufen kann.

kann man da was machen? In Cola oder so einlegen?


----------



## hanzz (26. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> aber mal bissel zurück zum Thema ^^
> 
> Spinner mit Drilling. Die Dinger rosten schneller weg wie ich Fisch rufen kann.
> 
> kann man da was machen? In Cola oder so einlegen?


Mit Cola kannst evtl Rost entfernen, aber nicht dagegen vorbeugen.

Drilling tauschen gegen rostfreie.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Spinner mit Drilling. Die Dinger rosten schneller weg wie ich Fisch rufen kann.
> 
> kann man da was machen?



Biotopbildung verhindern:

Nach jedem Einsatz sorgfältig trocknen lassen - einfach Boxendeckel uff und dann bei Zimmertemperatur stehen lassen. Bei Slitform-Verwendung die Haken aus den Schlitzen ziehen. Evtl. Hakenschutzkappen ebenfalls abziehen.

Tut nicht nur Spinnern gut.

*Ergänzung: *

Empfiehlt sich auch bei Hardbait-Doppelboxen, die V-Kanäle mit Ablauflöchern haben.

Die Bohrungen lassen zwar größere Mengen von eingedrungenem Regenwasser etc. direkt beim Angeln ablaufen, sind für zuverlässiges Ködertrocknen aber viel zu klein:

Da kann nicht genug in ausreichender Zeit verdunsten, es verbleibt trotzdem noch genug rostfördernde Restfeuchte.

Man muss die Box dann halt ggf. entsprechend rumdrehen und den Prozess auf der anderen Seite wiederholen (falls Köder auf beiden Seiten benutzt wurden oder die ganze Box abgesoffen ist).

Sauber trocknen lassen sollte man auch gezielt wegrost-fähig Drillinge (z. B. von Partridge) fürs Deadbaiten auf Hecht - da dann evtl. verbaute Treble Sleeves vom Haken runter aufs Stahlvorfach abziehen.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Wenn man sich das Köder- bzw. Haken-Trocknenlassen auf beschriebene Weise angewöhnt, kann man Hakenverluste durch Rost sehr stark reduzieren und spart auf längere Sicht dann auch gut Geld.

Vor allem bei Verwendung von nicht ganz günstigen Großfisch-Drillingen oder teils schwer erhältlichen "Exoten" wie den Partridges.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (26. April 2022)

Wenn man mit totem, am Einzelheiten aufgezogen Köfi angelt und es vergreift sich ein untermaßiger Räuber an ihm und schluckt so tief, daß man das Vorfach am Maulende abschneiden muß, wird der Fisch den Haken von selbst wieder los?


----------



## rippi (26. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> aber mal bissel zurück zum Thema ^^
> 
> Spinner mit Drilling. Die Dinger rosten schneller weg wie ich Fisch rufen kann.
> 
> kann man da was machen? In Cola oder so einlegen?


Verkupfern.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wenn man mit totem, am Einzelheiten aufgezogen Köfi angelt und es vergreift sich ein untermaßiger Räuber an ihm und schluckt so tief, daß man das Vorfach am Maulende abschneiden muß, wird der Fisch den Haken von selbst wieder los?


Hallo,

das wäre der klassische Fall, bei dem man den untermaßigen Fisch (in Bayern) entnehmen muss, da nur der *überlebensfähige* untermaßige oder auch in der Schonzeit gefangene Fisch wieder zurückgesetzt werden darf. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wenn man mit totem, am Einzelheiten aufgezogen Köfi angelt und es vergreift sich ein untermaßiger Räuber an ihm und schluckt so tief, daß man das Vorfach am Maulende abschneiden muß, wird der Fisch den Haken von selbst wieder los?



Potenziell ja - bei einem kurz abgeschnittenen Vorfach und EH kann der Fisch zumindest theoretisch weiterfressen.

Der EH sollte idealerweise nicht anti-rost-gestaltet (beschichtet etc.) sein, damit er weggammeln kann.

Am besten hilft aber immer noch ein möglichst schneller Anschlag, um Schlucken von vorn herein zu verhindern. Je kleiner der Köfi, desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er vom Räuber auf einen Schlag komplett weggehauen wird.

Zumindest von Nicht-Aalen.

Zwecks Schnellanschlag helfen auch eine möglichst präzise Bissanzeige ohne verfälschende/verzögernde Faktoren (sowohl in puncto Endmontage als auch bzgl. Ruten-Aufbau bzw. Ablage) und eine möglichst geringe Angler-Entfernung zu Rute.

Darum:

Auf alles unnötige Montagen-Geraffel verzichten, defizitäre Konstruktionen/Schwachstellen vermeiden, das Komplettsystem bis hin zu Rutenwinkel/Schnurspannung/Bleiform/Vorfachlänge/Hakenform/Hakengröße/Hakenbefestigung etc. in puncto Präzision optimieren.

Etwa so wie bei einem Spinnfisch-System, das man auf maximale Taktilität plus möglichst direkte, sensible und flexible Köderführung trimmt. In beiden Fällen gilt ein ähnlich "ganzheitlicher" Ansatz, der beim Haken beginnt und bei der Hardware aufhört.

Dazu kommt jeweils natürlich noch ein Konfigurations-Schwerpunkt auf Lastoptimierung, um Abrisse - vor allem mit Köder und Schnur - möglichst zu vermeiden:

Taktilität bzw. Sensibilität haben gar nichts mit krampfhaften Feinheits-Flashs zu tun, sondern mit sinnvoll aufeinander abgestimmten Einzelkomponenten. Das geht problemlos auch in sehr hohen WG-Bereichen mit derben Ansitz-Montagen bzw. schweren Kunstködern.

Zudem heißt es möglichst direkt (= in Griffweite) an den Ruten sitzen, um schnellstmöglich reagieren zu können.

Vor allem bei Grundmontagen - da ist der Bissverlauf halt nicht so schön und direkt beobachtbar wie bei Posen-Verwendung. Insofern ist da eine optimierte Bisserkennung zwecks Anschlags-Bestimmung umso wichtiger.

Gleichsam, um Fehlbisse wie Verangeln möglichst zu verhindern. Also nix "fire and forget", sondern situativ/intelligent konfiguriert sowie konzentriert bedient.

*Ergänzung*:

Obiges bezieht sich primär auf normale Grundmontagen mit Laufblei - auf Selbsthak ausgelegte Festblei-Montagen ohne Schwerpunkt auf aktivem Anschlag (z. B. auf Karpfen) sind eine andere Nummer.


----------



## Typ87 (29. April 2022)

Kann man in einem Fluß wie der Donau bei mittlerer bis starker Strömung auch sinnvoll ohne Futterkorb/Feedern auf Grund angeln? Bzw macht es Sinn?
zB einfach 2 Ruten, einmal mit Würmern am Haken und bei der anderen zB mit Käse auf Grund. Oder muss man zwingend Futter benutzen um Erfolg zu haben?
zB auf Weißfische, Karpfen, Barben etc


----------



## Astacus74 (29. April 2022)

Typ87 schrieb:


> zB einfach 2 Ruten, einmal mit Würmern am Haken und bei der anderen zB mit Käse auf Grund.



Also die Donau kenn ich nicht aber in der Elbe funktioniert das auch ohne Anfüttern, mit Futter hast du halt auch gleich Plagegeister wie Krabben auf dem Plan die gibt es ja bei euch wohl nicht.
Einfach mal versuchen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (29. April 2022)

Na klar! Fische haben ein exzellentes Riechorgan (grad der Aal) welches sehr gut auf einen intensiven Duft (Geruch) eines Ködern anspricht! 
Austretende Fischsäfte (von Köfis)  und Wurmflüssigkeiten locken Fische (allerdings auch Grundeln) auch aus größerer Entfernung von stromab an die Köder...


----------



## rippi (30. April 2022)

Kann man am Tag die Waller mit Tintenfisch fangen, oder funktioniert das nur in Italien? Ist in Deutscgland generell der Tag beim Ansitzen zu vernachlässigen?


----------



## thanatos (30. April 2022)

ja wenn der Tintenfisch kräftige Arme hat und den Waller hält  
klar kann man am Tag auch Waller und auch Aale fangen , bei den meisten Fischen ist die goldene Stunde
( Wenn die Sonne das Wasser küsst ) am erfolgversrechendsten - ansonsten 
die " nächtlichen Räuber " lassen sich aber auch schon am Tag von einem verlockendem Duft 
verführen . Meine größten Aale ( ü 2Kg ) habe ich als Beifang bei herrlichem Sonnenschein erwischt .


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. April 2022)

Wenn ich meinen Angelschirm da aufstellen will, wo ich den Erdspeer nicht in den Boden kriege weil dieser zu hart, welche Möglichkeiten habe ich da?
Es gibt doch diese Ständer für Sonnenschirme, wo man Wasser reinfüllen kann, passt bei denen der Erdspeer rein? 
Ich glaube, da passen 20 L rein, wenn jemand von euch so ein Teil hat, kann mal getestet werden, ob da der Erdspeer reinpasst?


----------



## Blueser (30. April 2022)

Kann ich nicht empfehlen, wackelt wie ein Kuhschwanz...


----------



## thanatos (30. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> nicht in den Boden kriege weil dieser zu hart,


da gibt es Halter , bestehend aus einem Vierkantrohr mit Flügelmutter und einem starken langen Nagel
habe ich seit Jahren in Gebrauch , dazu nehme ich aber noch ein 10 mm Rundeisen mit das ich am 
Schirmrand mit einer Schur verbunden wird ,das verhindert das der Schirm sich bei Wind nicht 
in eine unerwünschte Richtung dreht .


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. April 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> da gibt es Halter , bestehend aus einem Vierkantrohr mit Flügelmutter und einem starken langen Nagel
> habe ich seit Jahren in Gebrauch , dazu nehme ich aber noch ein 10 mm Rundeisen mit das ich am
> Schirmrand mit einer Schur verbunden wird ,das verhindert das der Schirm sich bei Wind nicht
> in eine unerwünschte Richtung dreht .



Hast du davon ein Bild? Kann mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, was du meinst....


----------



## thanatos (1. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Hast du davon ein Bild?


nee aber ich schau mal morgen wo das Ding liegt und mach eins mit Massstab .


----------



## thanatos (1. Mai 2022)




----------



## thanatos (1. Mai 2022)

war gar nicht schwer zu finden - war noch am Schirm - hätte auch noch meine Vorrichtung vom 
Boot gezeigt - aber kann sein das ich die weggegeben habe -


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (1. Mai 2022)

Man schleppt heute so viel mit ans Wasser, da kommt es doch auf knapp 4 KG nicht mehr an
Akku-Bohrhammer von Hilti TE 6-A36, Problem gelöst 
Ansonsten so einen Schirmhalter zum schrauben, die bekommt man auch in einem festen Boden und durch Einsätze passen da alle Größen von Schirmstangen rein


----------



## Astacus74 (1. Mai 2022)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Akku-Bohrhammer von Hilti TE 6-A36



Ja der hat schon was dann kannst du dir den Schirmhalter direkt am Wasser festdübeln/schrauben das sollte dann halten und auch Sturmfest sitzen


Gruß Frank

Ps. brauchst halt nur mehrere Halter für verschiedenen Stellen


----------



## DenizJP (1. Mai 2022)

Vergessen im Laden Wurmhaken mit Vorfach von Owner zu kaufen 

Hab aber die noch in meiner Schublade bei dem Eltern gefunden 

Kann ich nehmen oder


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Mai 2022)

Wenn das Vorfach den Zugtest überstanden hat, spricht da nichts gegen. Außer evtl. die Vorfachstärke, wenn es feiner sein soll.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (1. Mai 2022)

Die sehen aus als ob sie von 1987 sind, aber die werden schon halten, lagen ja UV geschützt in der Schublade


----------



## DenizJP (1. Mai 2022)

Aus meiner Kindheit xD

Schätze so um die 92-95 rum


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Mai 2022)

Ich sach ja, man braucht viel Angelmaterial, alleine schon um es strategisch günstig überall zu verteilen und für die nahe u. ferne Zukunft einzulagern.
Dann freut man sich wie beim Ostereier suchen, besonders wenn man etwas dringend jetzt gerade benötigt.


----------



## Blueser (1. Mai 2022)

Das Problem fängt damit an, dass man dringend benötigte Dinge im Laden kauft, welche schon mehrfach in den Tiefen der eigenen Angelrödelkammer auf ihre Bestimmung warten. Kurz gesagt, wenn man den Überblick verliert ...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. Mai 2022)

Wenn du noch Hauptschnur, Blei, Rute und Rolle auf deine Vorfachhaken abstimmst, ist das dann Vintage-Angeln in reinster Form!


----------



## DenizJP (2. Mai 2022)

Aber jetzt ne ernste Frage ^^

gibt es fertige Einzelhaken-Spinner Größe 1 bzw 2 die ihr empfehlen könnt?

Die Balzer sind eher naja- das sind so dickdrähtige Haken das scheint eher für Puff-Forellen geeignet zu sein.


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Mai 2022)

Von Profiblinker gibt es auch die Prollex mit Einzelhaken, mit Drilling finde ich sie Spitze, mit Einzelhaken habe ich aber noch keine Erfahrung.


----------



## jkc (2. Mai 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich sach ja, man braucht viel Angelmaterial, alleine schon um es strategisch günstig überall zu verteilen und für die nahe u. ferne Zukunft einzulagern.
> Dann freut man sich wie beim Ostereier suchen, besonders wenn man etwas dringend jetzt gerade benötigt.



Das Eichhörnchen-Prinzip.
Genügend Sachen die man brauchen könnte vergraben, damit man immer welche findet wenn man etwas davon sucht.
Feuerzeuge, Messer, Vorfächer, Bleie...
Gibt einige Ausrüstungsgegenstände die ich auf diese Art handhabe.


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Aber jetzt ne ernste Frage ^^
> 
> gibt es fertige Einzelhaken-Spinner Größe 1 bzw 2 die ihr empfehlen könnt?
> 
> Die Balzer sind eher naja- das sind so dickdrähtige Haken das scheint eher für Puff-Forellen geeignet zu sein.



Balzer-Spinner nehmen, Haken entfernen (Öhr durchzwicken) und per Sprengring auf andere EH mit großem Öhr (!!) umrüsten.

Letztere gibt es z. B. von Gamakatsu, Decoy usw. - jeweils als normale Inlines, Spooner mit quer liegendem Öhr sowie mit und ohne Widerhaken. Auch in kleinen Größen ca. runter bis Gr. 10.

Da ist die Auswahl in den letzten Jahren allgemein sehr stark gestiegen.

Kleine passende Sprengringe gibt es z. B. von Rosco, die sind verlässlich.

Kommt auf Dauer auch billiger als Neu-Spinnerkauf (vor allem an Bächen mit häufigem Steinkontakt etc.  - das geht teils ordentlich auf die Haken).

Zudem kann man mit der Hakenform variieren, falls man dem Spinner mal nen Mini-Twister etc. als Trailer verpassen will.

Ich persönlich kaufe nie Spinner mit EH, sondern rüste immer selbst auf EH um - so gut wie alles werksmäßig Verbaute gefällt mir in irgendeiner Hinsicht überhaupt nicht.

Bei Spinnern ist es egal, ob man einen Inline mit senkrecht stehendem Öhr oder einen Spoon-Haken mit liegendem Öhr verbaut.

Ohne Trailer-Montage bevorzuge ich persönlich da normale Inlines, da deren vergleichsweise kürzerer Schenkel bei Voll-Verschlingung des Spinners weniger tief in den Fisch reingerät.

Auch auf die Abstimmung zwischen Spinner- und Hakengröße achten: Das sollte nicht "gaffig" ausfallen.

Das ist z. B. etwas, was mich an Spinnern mit Werks-EH sehr oft stört - da hängen teils übel große und potenziell augen-piercende/kiemen-rippende "Fleischerhaken" dran.

An Spinnern Gr. 0 bis 1 reicht oft ein 10er oder 8er (je nach Haken-Hersteller). Bei 1 bis 2 dann Gr. 8 bis 6 usw. Je kleiner der Haken, desto besser die Chancen für zurückgesetzte Untermaßige.

Keine Angst: Das hakt dann trotzdem zuverlässig - man schaue sich mal oft noch deutlich kleinere Fliegenhaken an, die bleiben auch hängen.

Idealerweise noch die Widerhaken anklemmen (falls vorhanden).


----------



## DenizJP (2. Mai 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Balzer-Spinner nehmen, Haken entfernen (Öhr durchzwicken) und per Sprengring auf andere EH mit großem Öhr (!!) umrüsten.


ok heißt das hat dann ja keinen Einfluss auf Spinnerlauf richtig?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Mai 2022)

Sollte nicht. Ich hatte damals auch Spinner wo sich die Blätter bescheiden gedreht haben, da hat nen Hakenwechsel nichts bewirkt


----------



## jkc (2. Mai 2022)

Ist nicht von auszugehen, Gewichtsänderung ist marginal, das bewegt sich mutmaßlich ja im 0,xx g Bereich.


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ok heißt das hat dann ja keinen Einfluss auf Spinnerlauf richtig?



Überhaupt nicht, keine Sorge. Das ist kein Wobbler.

In puncto Umrüstung sind Spinner so ziemlich das Unempfindlichste, was es gibt - zumindest, wenn man zunächst auf zusätzliche Gummi-Trailer verzichtet.

Somit ideal für erste Ausflüge ins Tunen bzw. Umrüsten von Kukös geeignet. Bei evtl. Bock auch mal Versuche mit Anti-Drall-Excenter-Schroten usw. machen - dazu braucht man nur etwas Mono und Bleischrot.

Je nach Excenter-Gewicht kann man so auch die Lauftiefe beeinflussen und z. B. einen ansonsten recht schnell hochkommenden Spinner mit vergleichsweise breiterem Blatt auch für vergleichsweise größere Tiefen tauglich machen.

Das ist dann aber schon die nächste Stufe und erfordert eine gewisse Feinabstimmung zwischen Blattgröße, Excenter-Gewicht und Einsatzort (Tiefe plus Strömungsstärke).

Wenn ein Spinner nicht richtig dreht (inkl. schweres Anlaufen, Aussetzer unter Zug etc.), ist zuallermeist die Achse verbogen. Gleich danach kommen beschädigte Blatthalter-Bügel.

Aber auch derlei Schäden bzw. Defizite lassen sich dank diverser Spinnerbau-Shops (die teils auch noch Montage-Videos hochladen) recht schnell, günstig und einfach beheben.


----------



## Mikesch (2. Mai 2022)

Das Spinnerblatt dreht sich sogar ohne Haken, der hat auf die Funktion keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Carphunter87 (6. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen geht's zum Vereinsweiher und ich möchte ne Schleie fangen. Angedachter Weiher hat keine Seerosen oder sonstiges sonder ist eigentlich recht strukturarm, heißt, Ufer fallen direkt auf die Gewässertiefe ab, diese beträgt ca. 2 m, Grund ist eher schlammig. Tipps, Ideen, Vorschläge, wie ich da ran gehen soll? 

LG und Danke


----------



## keinangelprofi (6. Mai 2022)

Gezielt Schleien zu fangen ist manchmal gar nicht so einfach.
Bei uns gehen die gut auf Wurm, egal ob auf Grund oder mit der Pose. Ich würde es so probieren, aber da kann alles mögliche als Beifang dabei sein…


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Mai 2022)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Tipps, Ideen, Vorschläge, wie ich da ran gehen soll?


Früh Morgens und Abends, direkt vor der Uferkante, es braucht dort nicht mehr als 30-40cm Wassertiefe.
Am besten versetzt angeln, also seitlich, damit die Fische dich nicht wahrnehmen.
Tagsüber solltest du Schatten suchen und auch tiefer fischen, vor allem wenn die Sonne aufs Wasser knallt.
Falls du anfütterst, dann nur geringe Mengen, ein paar Maiskörner reichen schon, damit du die Fische nicht satt machst.
Als Hakenköder ist jetzt der Wurm nicht zu schlagen, bestenfalls stinkende Gelbschwänze, wie du sie im Kompost finden kannst.
Ansonsten gehen auch Laubwürmer.
Wenn du dann einen Fisch gehakt hast, ist es wichtig diesen sofort seitlich wegzuziehen.
Schleien schwimmen in kleinen Gruppen und wenn du dem Fisch Zeit lässt sich am Platz auszutoben, dann sind die Kollegen schnell verschwunden, bevor du deinen Köder wieder ins Wasser bekommst.
So kannst du dann auch einen zweiten/dritten Fisch bekommen.
Wünsche viel Erfolg und Pertri Heil.

Jürgen


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (6. Mai 2022)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> morgen geht's zum Vereinsweiher und ich möchte ne Schleie fangen. Angedachter Weiher hat keine Seerosen oder sonstiges sonder ist eigentlich recht strukturarm, heißt, Ufer fallen direkt auf die Gewässertiefe ab, diese beträgt ca. 2 m, Grund ist eher schlammig. Tipps, Ideen, Vorschläge, wie ich da ran gehen soll?
> 
> LG und Danke


Jetzt wo das Wasser noch unter 15 Grad hat würde ich es da versuchen wo die Sonne es erwärmt
Nah am Ufer, ich habe im Frühjahr sehr oft meine Schleien nur 1-2 Meter vom Ufer gefangen
Einmal eine "Schleienstrasse" gefunden und schon ist das eine Bank für tägliche Fänge
Beobachten vom Gewässer ist wichtiger als mit dem Futter zu experimentieren und anzufüttern
Wenn man die Wege der Scheien kennt kann jeder Anfänger Schleien fangen, da spielt der Köder selber eine sekundäre Rolle
Ich habe meist eine Methode feeder Montage benutzt


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (6. Mai 2022)

Hier bei dem Bild sieht man im Hintergrund noch keine Blätter an den Bäumen, das war dann wohl Anfang April, da hat das Wasser hier bei mir in der Regel knapp 10 Grad
Aber Schleien laufen da schon, immer vorausgesetzt man kennt ihre Routen auf denen sie sich jeden Tag auf Neue bewegen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (6. Mai 2022)

Angelplatz an überhängenden Bäumen und Büschen suchen, also schattige Bereiche, wie bereits von Taxidermist beschrieben. 
Als Köder wäre eine Kombi aus Dendro oder 2 Mistwürmern und Maiskörnern aus der Dose zu empfehlen (ich lege die Maiskörner in etwas Honig und Vanillezucker ein).  

Ansonsten Made/Wurm Kombi versuchen, egal ob nun auf Pose oder Grund.
Leicht fischen und vor allem: Ruhe am Angelplatz!


----------



## Floma (7. Mai 2022)

Wie macht ihr das mit dem Werfen im Dunklen?
Im Hellen kann ich einigermaßen gleichmäßig weit werfen. Ohne Tageslicht stimmt zwar zumindest bei den Überkopf-Würfen meistens noch die Richtung, bei der Stärke des Schwungs wird es aber unberechenbar. Vor dem gegenüber liegende Ufer (vielleicht mal 15 an anderen Stellen 25 Meter) kann ich dann nicht mehr angeln. 

Geht das nur mir so, nehmt ihr den Clip in Kombi mit einem Marker?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (7. Mai 2022)

Im Schein meines Rotlichts von der Stirnlampe werfe ich mit Pendel- oder Seitwurf nur wenige Meter von mir entfernt ein. 
Ich präge mir im hellen Hindernisse ein die ich im dunkeln dann kenne. 
Den Schnurclip von der Rolle habe ich noch nie gebraucht. 

Gottseidank fische ich in Gewässern, wo ich  Nachts keinen Überkopfwurf brauche, meine Fische fange ich in Ufernähe bis höchstens 10m Entfernung von mir....


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Mai 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das mit dem Werfen im Dunklen?
> Im Hellen kann ich einigermaßen gleichmäßig weit werfen. Ohne Tageslicht stimmt zwar zumindest bei den Überkopf-Würfen meistens noch die Richtung, bei der Stärke des Schwungs wird es aber unberechenbar. Vor dem gegenüber liegende Ufer (vielleicht mal 15 an anderen Stellen 25 Meter) kann ich dann nicht mehr angeln.
> 
> Geht das nur mir so, nehmt ihr den Clip in Kombi mit einem Marker?


Hallo,

da man das Zielgebiet bei Dunkelheit nicht sehen kann ist auch kein zielgenaues Werfen möglich, sondern nur ein ungefähres, ungenaues.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (8. Mai 2022)

Tipps zum Schleien angeln ? ich glaube das geht nicht wirklich - aus eigener Erfahrung haben sie in jedem Gewässer 
andere Befindlichkeiten und was in dem einen See super erfolgreich war bringt in einem zweiten gar nix .
Beim Köder sind sie da kaum zimperlich von Kartoffel bis Tauwurm geht fast alles , beim angeln auf 
Aal habe ich sogar einen auf Heringsstreifen gefangen .


----------



## DenizJP (11. Mai 2022)

Hab mir mal so eine Lure Drop Box gegönnt für Hecht.

Darin u.a. ein Molix Glide Bait 178 in Heisenberg blau als Farbe.


Der Schockkontrast vermag sicherlich den einen oder anderen Hecht überzeugen aaaaber das Teil wiegt 75 Gramm.

Meine BC hat 45gr max WG. Somit fällt der Köder flach vermute ich und ich brauche ne schwerere BC Rute? Oder auch noch ne andere Rolle?


----------



## jkc (11. Mai 2022)

Naja, ich fische werfend bis über 300g an ner Rute die bis 200g angegeben ist und der andere 140, 170g maximal attestieren.
Nen bisschen überziehen geht fast immer und Ruten / Wg-Angaben fallen bekanntermaßen ja stets unterschiedlich aus und letzten Endes ist es auch viel Geschmacksache; Im schlimmsten Fall fliegt dir halt die Rute um die Ohren, also immer schön vorsichtig.
Rolle sehe ich eher unkritisch.

Grüße


----------



## DenizJP (11. Mai 2022)

dann werd ich es mal probieren und "gefühlt" werfen ^^ Hechte stehen ja eh meist net 100m draußen in der Strömung ^^

mal schauen wie die Farbe laufen wird. Hat mehr was von Vape Liquids wie Köder...


----------



## jkc (11. Mai 2022)

Farbe läuft schon, wenn du darauf vertraust.


----------



## DenizJP (11. Mai 2022)

mal schauen - eventuell heute Nacht mal an den Rhein ^^

schöne Kontrastfarben für GuFi und Swimbaits. Eventuell zieh ich nen LateNight-Hecht raus


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Mai 2022)

Mir kam gestern eine Frage auf bzgl UV Licht und Schnüre. Wie lange lasst ihr eine Schnur auf der Rolle, die viel befischt wird und sagen wir mal 30-40 Sonnentage im Jahr sieht? Bin gebranntes Kind was Schnurbruch durch UV Licht betrifft...


----------



## jkc (11. Mai 2022)

Viel gefischte Monos fliegen bei mir in der Regel 1x im Jahr runter, geflochtene dann wenn mir die Länge nicht mehr ausreicht, was mitunter viele Jahre dauern kann.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Mai 2022)

Hätte auch gesagt maximal 2 Jahre. Aber jedes jahr 1000m Schnur versenken ist schon heftig...


----------



## jkc (11. Mai 2022)

Inwiefern? Müllmäßig biste da bei ja wahrscheinlich nichtmal 500g oder zumindes nicht viel drüber und finanziell gehts bei 1000m schon unter 10€ los.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Mai 2022)

Oha, dann aber bei mehreren 1000m Großspulen. Vielleicht sollte ich mir so welche mal holen. Bisher hab ich die 1500m Spulen genommen. 

Oder welche Schnur kaufst du für 10€ bei 1000m?


----------



## jkc (11. Mai 2022)

Selbst bei namhaften Monos kommt man mit um 25€ für 1000m hin z.B. Korda Subline , mehr gebe ich nicht mehr aus. Meine Lieblingschnur ist 4x4 Carperlan von Decathlon, sehr abriebsfest und günstig im Gegenzug aber eher drahtig, 1000m ca. 10 bis 15€, Berkley Big Game, Quantum Quattron Salsa finde ich auch gut liegen auf der Großspule auch bezahlbar bis günstig und viele Noname-Schnüre waren schon dabei, zuletzt eine von Ebay für 8€ die 1000m, die für mich gleich hinter der Decathlon kommt, aber viel weicher und damit wurftauglicher ist.


Grüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Mai 2022)

Bloß keine drahtige Schnur. Gibt nichts nervigeres, als wenn immer die Schnur von der Rolle springt.

Meine beiden Stellfischrollen hab ich damals mit der grün/schwarzen Shimano Technium bespuhlt. Die ist zwar unfassbar robust, aber auch ekelhaft steif. Vielleicht ist die nur was für große Spulenköpfe, aber auf meinen 4000er Rollen einfach nur nervig. Muss ich auch bald mal tauschen.

Muss nochmal schauen. Hatte auch mal die Climax Cult Carp. Auch ne sau geile und weiche Schnur für'n top Preis


----------



## jkc (12. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bloß keine drahtige Schnur. Gibt nichts nervigeres, als wenn immer die Schnur von der Rolle springt.


Für mich schon, nämlich wenn beim ersten Hinderniss- oder Steinkontakt der Drill zuende ist und Du ein loses Schnurende einkurbelst.
Aber klaro, jeder hat da so seine Vorlieben und Anforderungen die sich aus Gewässerbedingungen, Angelmehthoden und Setup ergeben.

Grüße


----------



## Floma (12. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bloß keine drahtige Schnur. Gibt nichts nervigeres, als wenn immer die Schnur von der Rolle springt.
> 
> Meine beiden Stellfischrollen hab ich damals mit der grün/schwarzen Shimano Technium bespuhlt. Die ist zwar unfassbar robust, aber auch ekelhaft steif. Vielleicht ist die nur was für große Spulenköpfe, aber auf meinen 4000er Rollen einfach nur nervig. Muss ich auch bald mal tauschen.
> 
> Muss nochmal schauen. Hatte auch mal die Climax Cult Carp. Auch ne sau geile und weiche Schnur für'n top Preis


Von der Technium habe ich im Angebot mal relativ viel bestellt und dann natürlich auch eingesetzt. Auf kleinen Rollen war die tatsächlich ganz unangenehm. Auf der größeren Daiwa Emblem-X 5000 hab ich die aber drauf, da passt der Schnurcharakter für mich. ... und wie ich so darüber Nachdenke, ist die bestimmt 4 Jahre alt und sollte mal wieder neu bespult werden.


----------



## DenizJP (13. Mai 2022)

Dumme Frage aber gibt es Influencer/ProfiAngler/Team Angler Videos die auch am Main in Hessen filmen?

ist mir grad so eingefallen als ich das neue Barsch Alarm Video vom Dietel gesehen habe.

*Skirted Jigs!!11 so geil!! Hammer!! *



und dann angelt er am Ebro (wenn ich das richtig sehe). Ich hätte ja gern mal die ganzen Monster-Superduper Köder im Einsatz bei uns in der Gegend gesehen


----------



## Snâsh (13. Mai 2022)

DenizJP Nein. Gibt es nicht. Was möchtest du denn auch zeigen? Kein Boot zumindest nicht auf unserer Strecke und halt auch wenig Fisch (Spinnangeln). Zusätzlich weißt du doch genau das die Barsche leider sehr sehr selten geworden sind. Kannst ja schlecht Videos ohne Content vermarkten...


----------



## Minimax (13. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja gern mal die ganzen Monster-Superduper Köder im Einsatz bei uns in der Gegend gesehen


Dann musst Du sie Dir ALLE eben selber kaufen und testen. Was ja auch der tiefere Sinn hinter den Ebrovideos ist.


----------



## DenizJP (13. Mai 2022)

Snâsh

das war auch eher eine humorvolle, rhetorische Frage gewesen ^^

ich schau ja gerne Angelvideos.

aber irgendwann langweilt nur noch dieses "BÄM Junge! Guck wie dieser Köder fängt!! Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen!!!11"


da lob ich mir die Videos wo einer Angeln geht, gediegen dabei redet und vielleicht steigt auch mal ein Fisch ein.




PS: Schlimm finde ich wenn die Musik dann hin zum Biss hin aufgebaut wird...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Mai 2022)

Überleg mal das wäre am Wasser so. Sitzt so, plötzlich aus heiterem Himmel Musik. Weißte direkt Bescheid, brauchste nichtmal mehr nen Bissanzeiger. Kannst dann sogar beim Posenangeln bissl dösen


----------



## keinangelprofi (13. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Sitzt so, plötzlich aus heiterem Himmel Musik.


Warum denk ich jetzt direkt an die Melodie vom weißen Hai, wie er von unten ans Boot schwimmt...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Mai 2022)




----------



## DenizJP (13. Mai 2022)

also wenn wie bei manch einem Video mitten in der Nacht im Dunkeln auf Aal plötzlich 2 Sekunden vor Biss Bassbeats donnern besudel ich mich eher, wie dass ich die Rute packe.....


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (13. Mai 2022)

Apropos Aalvideo: Kann diese DVD euch sehr empfehlen! Da ist auch Nostalgie-Aalangeln in den 70ern und 80ern dabei, auch Pöddern wird gezeigt (der Typ nimmt da jeden Schnürsenkel mit, daß stört mich total!) 

Film geht 2,5 h und ist mit viel Glück noch erhältlich, mal anrufen unter der Bestell-Hotline : 02604/978777


----------



## Ruttentretzer (13. Mai 2022)

Der Film dauert mir zu lang. Als Rentner habe ich nicht soviel Zeit.


----------



## DenizJP (14. Mai 2022)

Ruttentretzer dann sind die Mega-Cut, Bumm Bumm Bass Angelvideos auf YouTube genau das richtige für dich!


----------



## Ruttentretzer (14. Mai 2022)

Muss Energie sparen, kann mir gerade noch das AB leisten.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> (der Typ nimmt da jeden Schnürsenkel mit, daß stört mich total!)


Die sind sehr lecker, ich habe damals Ende der 80er immer mal welche geschenkt bekommen, vom letzten Aalschokker aus Grimlinghausen (Neuss).
Es gab sie im Bündel von 10 Stück geräuchert, sie wurden damals nur an Familie oder Freunde verschenkt und kamen nicht in den Handel.
Damals gab es eben Aal satt.
Da kann man nicht heutige Maßstäbe ansetzen!

Jürgen


----------



## thanatos (14. Mai 2022)

ja als ich das erste mal nach der Wende nach Westberlin kam und da muß ich Jürgen widersprechen 
da wurden sie in einem Fischgeschäft als Bundaal angeboten . Nein selbst würde ich keinen Aal
unter 250 g mitnehmen , der geschluckte Haken bringt ihn nicht um . Mein Rekord ein ca 1 Kg 
Aal mit vier sehr tief sitzenden Haken einer mit Vorfach , zwei im Muskelfleisch schon total zersetzt .


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. Mai 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> ja als ich das erste mal nach der Wende nach Westberlin kam und da muß ich Jürgen widersprechen
> da wurden sie in einem Fischgeschäft als Bundaal angeboten . Nein selbst würde ich keinen Aal
> unter 250 g mitnehmen , der geschluckte Haken bringt ihn nicht um . Mein Rekord ein ca 1 Kg
> Aal mit vier sehr tief sitzenden Haken einer mit Vorfach , zwei im Muskelfleisch schon total zersetzt .


Da kann man wieder mal sehen, das Aale sogar mit mehreren Haken im Körper überleben und weiter gut abwachsen können! 

Dachte immer, daß tiefgeschluckte Haken beim (zu kleinem) Aal aus dem Körper nach außen durch die Haut wandern... Das sie sich auch im Fisch zersetzen können, ist natürlich auch gut, kommt allerdings ganz aufs Hakenmaterial, die - größe und die Materialstärke an... 

Natürlich dauert dieser Prozess eine gewisse Zeit...


----------



## Minimax (14. Mai 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Aal mit vier sehr tief sitzenden Haken einer mit Vorfach , zwei im Muskelfleisch schon total zersetzt .


Dann solltest Du den Jungs in Deiner Gegend mal nahelegen, das sie ihre Scheixx Montagen mal auf die Kette kriegen.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Mai 2022)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Der Film dauert mir zu lang. Als Rentner habe ich nicht soviel Zeit.


Hallo,

geht mir auch so und Urlaub bekommen wir auch nicht mehr, vom Urlaubsgeld ganz zu schweigen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Astacus74 (15. Mai 2022)

Leider konnte ich meine freie Zeit heute nicht für angeln nutzen, sondern habe deinem Steg ein neues Deck verpaßt war langsam nötig.
Gebaut wurde der Steg vor über 25 Jahren,erst mit alten Paletten, dann mit Brettern belegt und mit dem eigentlichen Deck auf Pfählen erweitert.
Die alten Bretter waren noch ganz gut aber im Großen und Ganzen nicht mehr Top.
Also wurde das Deck mit neuen und den Weg zum Deck mit den alten Brettern belegt.

Schön zu sehen der alte Palettensteg wackelig halb verrottet und das Deck dahinter






das Deck sah noch ganz passabel aus






aber egal das kam neu und keine Angst nur das gute Biokettensägeöl (hab ich vom Kumpel aus der Forst das Öl ist zugelassen für FFH Gebiete auch Feuchtgebiete)






ja ist nur Kiefer aber 4 cm dick, die halten wieder 10-15 Jahre, die Unterkonstruktion aus Lärchenpfählen hält noch minestens 20 Jahre, so sieht es jetzt aus






dann gleich mal das Highpod Probe gestellt






und für die Beine Löcher gebohrt






sieht gut aus, nu brach ich nur noch das Highpod aufstellen und mit einem Seil zu Steg abspannen






nu aber noch eine Frage, wie habt ihr das mit Rutenhaltern/Banksticks auf Stegen gelöst???

Ich habe zwar noch ein

http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

nur für ein/zwei Aalruten ist mir das ein wenig zu aufwendig, da sind Banksticks einfacher


Gruß Frank


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Mai 2022)

Spontane Idee meinerseits:

Da es Dein eigener Steg ist, könntest Du theoretisch zwei Löcher im Bankstick-Durchmesser (bzw. minimal größer zwecks Durchsteck) ganz durchbohren durch die Bretter.

Die Banksticks zwecks Anti-Durchrutsch mit einer Art "Stopper" (fetter O-Ring, Festklemm-Schelle etc.?) auf gewünschter Höhe versehen und dann in die Löcher stecken.

Den Stopper ggf. noch irgendwie fixieren (z. B. fetter Kabelbinder etc. unter den O-Ring), falls das Rutengewicht zu hoch sein sollte.

Weiß halt nicht, ob die Brettstärke da für sicheren Senkrecht-Halt der Banksticks ausreicht. Sonst evtl. noch ein Stück Kunststoff-Rohr etc. zwecks Längs-Stabilisierung einkleben.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Mai 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> nu brach ich nur noch das Highpod aufstellen und mit einem Seil zu Steg abspannen


Ich nehme dafür gerne Expandergummis, damit habe ich auch schon (Waller) Ruten direkt auf dem Steg liegend, also ohne Rutenhalter abgespannt.

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> nu aber noch eine Frage, wie habt ihr das mit Rutenhaltern/Banksticks auf Stegen gelöst???



*Stage stands!*


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. Mai 2022)

Du kannst Dir für den Bankstick eine Gewindestange nehmen, die du in die Planken auf die gewünschte Länge einschraubst  (vorher kleinere Löcher wie die Gewindestange dick ist) bohren. 
Sollte so bombenfest halten....


----------



## Ruttentretzer (15. Mai 2022)

Vier stinknormale Rutenhalter in vier 10l Eimer einbetonieren. Spart man auch noch das Fitness-studio.


----------



## feko (15. Mai 2022)

Hallo ihr lieben 
mich treibt seit längerem eine Frage um:
Was schmeckt besser? 
Aland oder Döbel?


----------



## Floma (15. Mai 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Warum denk ich jetzt direkt an die Melodie vom weißen Hai, wie er von unten ans Boot schwimmt...


Wer sich von einem Hai beißen lässt, ist wirklich selber schuld. An der Musik merkt man doch sofort wenn einer kommt.


----------



## Astacus74 (15. Mai 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Da es Dein eigener Steg ist, könntest Du theoretisch zwei Löcher im Bankstick-Durchmesser (bzw. minimal größer zwecks Durchsteck) ganz durchbohren durch die Bretter.
> 
> Die Banksticks zwecks Anti-Durchrutsch mit einer Art "Stopper" (fetter O-Ring, Festklemm-Schelle etc.?) auf gewünschter Höhe versehen und dann in die Löcher stecken.





Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich nehme dafür gerne Expandergummis, damit habe ich auch schon (Waller) Ruten direkt auf dem Steg liegend, also ohne Rutenhalter abgespannt.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Stage stands!



Danke für eure Antworten   

die Idee von Professor Tinca gefällt mir am besten leider sind die guten Stücke ausverkauft mal sehen vielleicht bastel ich selber

Und die Idee mit den Expandern finde ich auch Top, da ich die ja auch zu sichern des Angelgerätes auf meinem Handwagen verwende und dann eh zur Verfügung habe.
Ich muß dazu sagen der Steg wird mehrmals im Jahr vom Elbhochwasser überspült, mal ein paar Tage, kann aber auch schon mal ein Paar Wochen werden.
Und erschwerend im Winter dann auch noch mit Eis drauf.


Gruß Frank


----------



## thanatos (15. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du den Jungs in Deiner Gegend mal nahelegen, das sie ihre Scheixx Montagen mal auf die Kette kriegen.


nun der Hintergrund - unser Vereinsvorsitzende hat ohne Vorankündigung einen Anruf erhalten das er eine Lieferung
Satzaale vom Bahnhof abholen muß - erst mal so auf peng eine Transportmöglichkeit auftreiben
und Leute zum helfen war schon eine reife Leistung - keine Telephone - kein Auto -
und dann wohin mit den Viechern ???? also einfach in zwei Gewässern die eigentlich gute Schleien -
gewässer waren - eine Aktion von der nur die vier Beteiligten wußten und es auch für sich behalten haben .
Die Schleienangler sind bei den Hakenverlusten wo möglich davon ausgegangen das ein
Karpfen gebissen hatte da gab es nämlich noch fünf steinalte um die ü 30 Kg .
damals war ich ein noch ganz junger Drops und hatte es auf einen davon abgesehen - der Aal war also
ein unerwünschter Beifang auf Tauwurm , der Karpfen hat die Kartoffel genommen - und dann
war es nur noch die Frage - reißt die Sehne oder bricht die Rute ( keine Rolle ) , das Vorfach ist gerissen .
Nach Aufrüstung mit Rolle hat aber keiner mehr angebissen und sind drei Jahre später gestorben .
Ja mein Sohn war damals drei Jahre alt - heut ist er fünfzig - aber es ist mir noch gut in Erinnerung geblieben .
P.S. - natürlich habe ich das mit dem Prachtaal für mich behalten - haben nur ganz wenige gewusst  !


----------



## Floma (15. Mai 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben
> mich treibt seit längerem eine Frage um:
> Was schmeckt besser?
> Aland oder Döbel?


Da steht der Pfannen-Count bei mir bei ca. 1:117. Ich habe bisher genau einen Aland entnommen und gegessen. Beim Döbel waren es vielfach mehr. Der Aland kam aus einem kleineren See, die Döbel hauptsächlich aus dem Fluss. Darauf basierend, bevorzuge ich Döbel. Die Datenbasis ist aber eigentlich unbrauchbar.


----------



## jkc (15. Mai 2022)

Hi, also ich wüsste nicht, wann ich schonmal Döbel gegessen habe, aber Aland schmeckt gut. Erst voriges WE haben wir einen auf den Grill gehauen und obwohl ich schonmal einen ausm Räucherofen gegessen habe war ich skeptisch. War aber wieder sehr lecker und auch grätentechnisch war es zumindest in meinen Stücken überschaubar.

Grüße


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> die Idee von Professor Tinca gefällt mir am besten leider sind die guten Stücke ausverkauft



Stage stands gibt es doch in vielen Shops,
Das war nur der erste den ich bei google gerade gefunden hatte.


----------



## Astacus74 (15. Mai 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Stage stands gibt es doch in vielen Shops,
> Das war nur der erste den ich bei google gerade gefunden hatte.



Das kann schon sein aber ich bevorzuge eine dezentere Variante, sprich ich möchte die falsch herum montieren so das auf dem Deck nur ne Scheibe mit Loch zusehen ist (Grund Hochwasser/Eis) hat halt weniger Angriffsfläche.
Da das Teil sowieso auf dem vordersten Brett montiert wird komm ich dann auch an die Schraube ran, nur sollte das Führungsrohr so um die 14cm lang sein, da werd ich mir was gescheites bauen (und Berichten)




Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Vier stinknormale Rutenhalter in vier 10l Eimer einbetonieren. Spart man auch noch das Fitness-studio.


 
Na leicht und schnell geht anders



Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir für den Bankstick eine Gewindestange nehmen, die du in die Planken auf die gewünschte Länge einschraubst (vorher kleinere Löcher wie die Gewindestange dick ist) bohren.
> Sollte so bombenfest halten....



Wie schon gesagt da habe ich Bammel bei Hochwasser und Eis



Gruß Frank


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Mai 2022)

Hallo Frank, rechtzeitig vor Hochwasser oder Eisgang kannst du ja die
Gewindestangen rausdrehen, dafür bauste Dir eine Drehspindel, die du auf der Stange fixierst..
Unten auf der Stange drehste einige Muttern in der dicke der Planke drauf und schlägst diese gerade in das etwas kleiner gebohrte Loch. 
Damit hast du eine stabile Führung! 
Das Holz quillt mit der Zeit auf und hält die Muttern bombenfest.


----------



## Astacus74 (16. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> rechtzeitig vor Hochwasser oder Eisgang kannst du ja die
> Gewindestangen rausdrehen



in der Theorie klappt das, in der Praxis fehlt dann oft die Zeit und dann ist das Wassser da und man hat keine Chance mehr...


Gruß Frank


----------



## thanatos (17. Mai 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Aland oder Döbel?


meinen Putchen währe das egal - aber ich esse keine Weißfische ( Aale aber auch nicht )


----------



## feko (17. Mai 2022)

Jetzt noch mal eine etwas ernstere Frage :
Haben juveniele Alande wie Döbel auch schwarz erscheinende Flossen?
Kann man die unterscheiden wenn sie zb nebeneinander unter der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen?


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Mai 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Jetzt noch mal eine etwas ernstere Frage :
> Haben juveniele Alande wie Döbel auch schwarz erscheinende Flossen?
> Kann man die unterscheiden wenn sie zb nebeneinander unter der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen?


Hallo,

Alande und Döbel (Aitel) kann man eigentlich nicht miteinander verwechseln, denn die unterscheiden sich  schon sehr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (17. Mai 2022)

Doch, kann man, Lajos - wird auch überall so beschrieben, daß das recht häufig geschieht.


----------



## feko (17. Mai 2022)

Mir geht es um juveniele die man aus der vogelperspektive sieht.
Lg


----------



## Fruehling (17. Mai 2022)

Gerade bei diesen, feko!
Es fällt nämlich der Blick auf die oft roteren Flossen der Döbel fast weg.


----------



## Minimax (17. Mai 2022)

Also Döbel-Aland aufm Trockenen und in Ruhe ist glaube ich fast unverwechselbar.
Aber wie sie so im Wasser Schwimmen, mit dunkler Schlanker Silhouette und vergleichbarer Grösse, dann noch etwas Trübung und Reflektion,  das ist ne andere Sache. Das Wasser verzerrt ja auch die Perspektive, da sehen manchmal selbst Brassen schlank und länglich aus.

Bei den Döbeln kann man manchmal vorne die dicken weissen Lippen als hellen Fleck erkennen, das könnte ala Unterscheidungsmerkmal 'in freier Natur' helfen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Mai 2022)

Vom Fangverhalten her würde ich den meisten Oberflächennahnen Fischen dieser zwei Arten die Gattung Döbel zuordnen, Aland schwimmt mMn tiefer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Mai 2022)

Ist wahrscheinlich bei gemischten Vorkommen, der Döbel geht schneller mal nach oben. Im Regen waren beide am Platz.
Hatte früher im kleinen Norddeutschen Fluss keine Döbel und nur Alande, die waren manchmal gerne ganz oben unterwegs, sogar mehr als Döbel sonstwo, so richtig dauernd ganz oben wie Karpfen. Da gabs aber auch keinerlei Kormorane,  Fischadler usw.
Nur Menschenscheu waren die extrem im baumfreien Land ohne jede Deckung, der Aland ist sehr scheu.
Bei meinem aktuell beangelten großen langsam fließenden Fluss im Unterlauf in Bayern kommen anscheinend auch nur Alande ohne Döbel vor, abends gerne ganz oben, sogar zusammen mit Rapfen, bis die abtauchen und der Aland mit verschwindet.
Das Wasser ist zu langsam, die Döbel woanders.
Irgendwie mögen die sich nicht so richtig an einem Platz. Ich weiß nicht mehr wie genau herum, aber es war in irgend einem Buch, wahrscheinlich sogar die DDR-Reihe, dass Aland-Bestand den Döbel-Bestand verdrängt (wahrscheinlich oder anders?).


----------



## Gert-Show (17. Mai 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aland schwimmt mMn tiefer


Nicht am Main, hier "pflücken" die ihre Beute von der Oberfläche.


----------



## feko (18. Mai 2022)

Ja sehr seltsam. Ich fange am Fluß 95 Prozent Alande. Ganz selten mal ein dicker döbel dabei.
Junge döbel hingegen sind allgegenwärtig.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also Döbel-Aland aufm Trockenen und in Ruhe ist glaube ich fast unverwechselbar.


Hallo,

richtig, absolut unverwechselbar.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (18. Mai 2022)

Genau, der Klassiker nach einem Hitzesommer und somit bestimmt auch die Situation, nach der gefragt wurde...


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Mai 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Ja sehr seltsam. Ich fange am Fluß 95 Prozent Alande. Ganz selten mal ein dicker döbel dabei.
> Junge döbel hingegen sind allgegenwärtig.


 Hallo,

ältere Döbel sind auch sehr schwer zu fangen. Ich hatte lange ein Gewässer mit starkem Döbelbestand befischt. Da sah man ab und zu auch wirklich Große (60 cm plus). Wenn die einen bemerkten verzogen sie sich langsam in die Tiefe und bissen nicht mehr. Forellen, auch große, sind da bedeutend leichter zu fangen, die zischen zwar schnell weg, sind aber, wenn man sich ruhig verhält, nach ein paar Minuten wieder da und man hat wieder ein Chance - beim Döbel nicht.
Aus diesem Grunde fing ich in meinem Anglerleben auch nur zwei Döbel mit über 60 cm; Forellen in dieser Größenordnung dagegen einige Dutzende.
Die großen Döbel sind ganz ausgebuffte Hunde.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## jkc (18. Mai 2022)

Relativ sicher gibt's auch mehr Forellen zwischen 60 und 80cm als Döbel.
Btw. wann bringt Savage Gear endlich nen 60cm Line Thru Swimbait raus? Ob in Form eines Döbels oder Alands wäre mir auch egal.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Relativ sicher gibt's auch mehr Forellen zwischen 60 und 80cm als Döbel.


Hallo,

kommt auf das Gewässer an, in dem oben erwähnten Gewässer mit dem starken Döbelbestand gabs so gut wie keine Forellen wogegen ich auch Forellengewässer kenne, da gibts so gut wie keine Döbel, momentan (Urlaub) fische ich in einem solchen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (18. Mai 2022)

Mahlzeit liebe Boardies.
Ich habe da mal eine Frage die ihr mir vllt. sicher beantworten könnt.
 Der Sohn eines Kollegen würde gerne einmal auf Hornhecht angeln. (in meck-pomm) Der Junge ist jünger als 14 und sein Vater hat keinen Schein.
Bei fishing-King habe ich volgendes gefunden :
"Jüngere Kinder unter 14 Jahren können mit einer Angelrute in Begleitung eines erwachsenen Angelschein-Inhabers angeln. Sie müssen aber in jedem Fall für das Gewässer, an dem sie angeln wollen, eine *Angelerlaubnis* (Erlaubnisschein) haben"

Kann der junge also bei mir mitangeln oder geht das nur, bei erziehungberechtigten und das wird bei fishing-King nicht erwähnt?
Und wenn er bei mir mitangeln darf liegt die komplette Hilfestellung bei mir oder kann auch sein Vater z. B. beim anködern, Fische landen helfen?

Wenn jemand genaueres dazu sagen kann wäre ich sehr dankbar. Wenn nicht, wende ich mich mal direkt an der entsprechenden stellen.

Grüße


----------



## jkc (18. Mai 2022)

Hi, gibt wohl, wie in NRW auch, eine relativ erträgliche Meldung von behördlicher Seite dazu:


			https://www.lallf.de/fileadmin/media/PDF/fischer/2_Merkblaetter/Hinweise2013_Kinder_und_Fischereischeinpflicht.pdf


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2022)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Mahlzeit liebe Boardies.
> Ich habe da mal eine Frage die ihr mir vllt. sicher beantworten könnt.
> Der Sohn eines Kollegen würde gerne einmal auf Hornhecht angeln. (in meck-pomm) Der Junge ist jünger als 14 und sein Vater hat keinen Schein.
> Bei fishing-King habe ich volgendes gefunden :
> ...



In MV brauchen Kinder unter 14 keinen FS.
Nur die Küstenerlaubnis.

Der Vater darf aber nur zugucken.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Mai 2022)

Für MV gilt das 






						Fischereidokumente (allg.)
					






					www.lallf.de


----------



## feko (18. Mai 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> richtig, absolut unverwechselbar.
> 
> ...


Ja mir ging es wie gesagt um jungfische im Wasser.


----------



## Mescalero (18. Mai 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Ja mir ging es wie gesagt um jungfische im Wasser.


Kleine Döbel erkennt man von (schräg) oben sehr sicher, die graue Schwanz- und die roten Brustflossen sind ziemlich eindeutig. 

Alande - da muss ich passen, die kenne ich aus den hiesigen Gewässern nicht und kann zur Unterscheidung der Jungspunde nix sagen.


----------



## DenizJP (18. Mai 2022)

Überlege heut Abend an die Nidda zu fahren...

Nach der Dämmerung müssten die Hechte noch am Ufer stehen oder was meint ihr?

Gedenke eventuell mit Curl-Schwanz-Gufis und auffälligen Wobblern und Crankbaits paar Spots abzuklopfen.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (18. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Überlege heut Abend an die Nidda zu fahren...
> 
> Nach der Dämmerung müssten die Hechte noch am Ufer stehen oder was meint ihr?
> 
> Gedenke eventuell mit Curl-Schwanz-Gufis und auffälligen Wobblern und Crankbaits paar Spots abzuklopfen.


An der Nidda? 4er Mepps Spinner in silber, fertig, da geht alles drauf...alles andere ist an der Nidda für mich Firlefanz (Achtung: natürlich nur meine eigenen Erfahrungen)  Und von der Uhrzeit her ist spätnachmittags immer gut...


----------



## DenizJP (18. Mai 2022)

Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> Und von der Uhrzeit her ist spätnachmittags immer gut...


das fängt es schon bei mir an xD

ich komme meist nach Freigabe der Regierung so gegen 21-22 ans Wasser T_T


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (19. Mai 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Ihr seid die besten


----------



## andyblub (19. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ich komme meist nach Freigabe der Regierung so gegen 21-22 ans Wasser T_T



Das Thema kenne ich. Die Schuld sehe ich ganz klar beim nichtlinearen Fernsehen, sprich den Streamingdiensten wie Netflix. Bevor es diese gab, konnte man sich planbar die Genehmigung einholen und Dienstags und Mittwochs ab 20 Uhr ans Wasser weil Sex and the City und Desperate Housewives liefen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. Mai 2022)

Ich habe eine Frage zur Hakengröße beim Köfiangeln auf Zander: Es heißt, so groß wie möglich und so klein wie nötig! Irgendwo stand mal, man solle mit Daumen und Zeigefinger einen Kreis machen und dann feststellen, welche Hakengrößen maximal da durch passen und die dann nehmen. 

Ist das so okay? 
Finde, es hängt ganz davon ab, wie groß der Köfi ist... Mein Bestreben ist, etwa handlange (oder größere) zu verwenden, um kapitale Zander von den unter- oder knapp maßigen Fischen zu separieren (in unseren Vereinsgewässern hat dieser Räuber ein Mm von 60 cm).


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Mai 2022)

Bei dieser Köfi-Größe würde ich ein Schnellanschlagssystem mit zwei kleinen Drillingen verwenden - das ist schon ne andere Nummer als die üblichen "Fingerlinge":

Ein einzelner EH braucht da schon "Gaff-Format", damit das dazu passt bzw. damit das nicht andauernd Fehlbisse gibt. Ewiges Schlucken-Lassen-Müssen kommt auch nicht groovy.

Zwei kleine Drillinge (Gr. 4 bis 6, je nach Hersteller) haken da viel besser und sauberer - der Anschlag muss allerdings schnellstmöglich gesetzt werden (Wartezeit = Schnurstraffen, mehr nicht). Dann kommt Verangeln nur sehr selten vor (bei Hecht wie bei Zander).

Also aufgebaut und angeködert wie beim Deadbaiten auf Hecht (die Köfis haben dann ja größenmäßig schon anfangendes "Hechtformat"), aber halt mit vergleichsweise dünnerem 7x7-Stahlvorfach und ggf. auch etwas dünndrahtigeren Drillingen.

Einen Haken in die Schwanzwurzel zwecks Halt, den anderen in die Flanke.


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Überlege heut Abend an die Nidda zu fahren...
> 
> Nach der Dämmerung müssten die Hechte noch am Ufer stehen oder was meint ihr?
> 
> Gedenke eventuell mit Curl-Schwanz-Gufis und auffälligen Wobblern und Crankbaits paar Spots abzuklopfen.


Nach Sonnenuntergang könnte es durchaus klappen. Mein letztjähriger OCC-Hecht kam aus der Nidda (digitales Guiding von Snâsh ) und ging auf einen 10er Wobbler (mit dezenten Rasseln) bodennah getwitcht.


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Mai 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Zwei kleine Drillinge (Gr. 4 bis 6, je nach Hersteller) haken da viel besser und sauberer


Oder noch eine Nummer kleiner.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Mai 2022)

Klar, geht auch. Unabhängig davon gilt:

Es ist ratsam, den Haltehaken in der Schwanzwurzel zwecks Halt eine Nummer größer als den Fanghaken in der Flanke zu wählen.

Idealerweise tritt die Spitze auf der anderen Wurzel- Seite wieder aus und wird noch mit einem ausgestanzten Stück Fahrradgummi etc. hinter dem Widerhaken gesichert

--> vor allem bei weichen Freezer-Köfis sinnvoll, um Freiflüge zu vermeiden.

Also z. B. Haltehaken Gr. 4, Fanghaken Gr. 6 (analog: Kombination aus Gr. 6 und 8).

Optional kann man auch noch jeweils den Widerhaken an allen freistehenden Hakenspitzen anklemmen und ihn jeweils nur an den beiden Spitzen im Köfi dranlassen.

Hakt genauso gut und erleichtert das Abhaken sehr.

Bei Cutting-Point-Haken (z. B. Owner ST36) aber beim Anklemmen aufpassen: Andernfalls wird die schöne scharfe Spitze mit ihren "Schneidkanten" schnell mies ruiniert. Nachschleifen is bei CP konstruktionsbedingt nich, dann wird der Schaden nur noch größer.

Needle-Point-Spitzen sind diesbezüglich "pflegeleichter" (und zudem nachschleifbar).


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. Mai 2022)

Mir ging/geht es speziell um diese hier: Geangelt wird hauptsächlich in einem Weiher, wo auch Welse zu erwarten sind und im MDK, wo nicht mit Hechten zu rechnen ist. 
Mit Drilling habe ich noch nie auf Zander und Wels geangelt, höchstens mit einem System aus 2 Einzelhaken oder nur einem.


----------



## Typ87 (28. Mai 2022)

Was ist beim Karpfenangeln bzw Angeln auf größere Friedfische beim Material des Vorfachs üblich? Nimmt man da als Vorfach eher Monoschnur oder Fluorocarbon? zB Bei einer Haarmontage mit einem Pellet, Boile oder Käse dran.


----------



## Astacus74 (29. Mai 2022)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Was ist beim Karpfenangeln bzw Angeln auf größere Friedfische beim Material des Vorfachs üblich? Nimmt man da als Vorfach eher Monoschnur oder Fluorocarbon? zB Bei einer Haarmontage mit einem Pellet, Boile oder Käse dran.



Das kommt drauf an welches Vorfach du wo einsetzen möchtest da machen die Karpfenprofis ne Wissenschaft draus, teilweise werden da verschiedene Materialien sogar kombiniert.

Ich versuch es so einfach wie möglich zu halten ich habe da was von Kryston (Merlin 25 lb) das ist dann Geflecht, hat bislang funktioniert, da gibt es aber zig Varianten guckst du hier https://www.mk-angelsport.de/kryston/



Gruß Frank


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (29. Mai 2022)

Ich verwende ausschließlich die Mussel Care Line von Mika, ist geflochtene und super abriebfest gegenüber scharfkantigen Muscheln, Steinen usw. Bekommst du nur im Netz, ist zwar ein bisschen teurer, aber ich nehme die schon seit Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Vanner (29. Mai 2022)

Ob du nun Geflecht, ummanteltes Geflecht, Mono oder Fluorocarbon benutzt, ist dir selbst überlassen. Steifes Material ist besonders gut für weite Würfe geeignet, da es weniger zu Verhedderungen im Flug kommt. Dazu kommt noch, dass bei steifem Material das Vertüdeln der Montagen durch Kleinfische kaum möglich ist. Das Haar sollte aber meist aus weichem Geflecht bestehen, damit der Köder ein besseres Spiel hat.


----------



## rippi (30. Mai 2022)

Es gibt einen Shop, der kein Sperrgutzuschlag nimmt, welcher war das nochmal?


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Mai 2022)

Askari


----------



## rippi (30. Mai 2022)

Ne, ich meine einen anderen. Einer der nicht ganz so großen.


----------



## jkc (30. Mai 2022)

Gibt's da nicht inzwischen 100derte?
Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern in den letzten 3 bis 5 Jahren auch nur ein einziges Mal Sperrgutzuschlag bezahlt zu haben, die Male wo ich hätte welchen zahlen müssen war's dann insgesamt zu teuer geworden.
Z.B.:








						Lieferung und Zahlung
					






					www.angelcenter-kassel.de
				




Stollenwerk (Link zu den Versandkosten funktioniert nicht)

Via GLS:








						Versandinformationen
					






					www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de


----------



## Ahrtaler (30. Mai 2022)

Ich suche so eine Art Auffädelhilfe. Grund, beim Sbirolinoangeln ärgert mich nasse Schnur beim durchfädeln durch den Sbiro.

Diese soll vorne aufklappbar sein um die Schnur einzulegen, wo ich nicht wie bei einer Nadel die Schnur durchfädeln muss.

Gibt es sowas?


----------



## Mescalero (30. Mai 2022)

Es gibt extra für Sbiros Einfädeldinger. Fliegenbinder haben auch Einfädler für die Bobbins aber wahrscheinlich sind die nicht lang genug.


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2022)

Ahrtaler schrieb:


> Ich suche so eine Art Auffädelhilfe. Grund, beim Sbirolinoangeln ärgert mich nasse Schnur beim durchfädeln durch den Sbiro.
> 
> Diese soll vorne aufklappbar sein um die Schnur einzulegen, wo ich nicht wie bei einer Nadel die Schnur durchfädeln muss.
> 
> Gibt es sowas?


Stück Dünnes Stahlvorfach doppelt gelegt sollte auch gehen zur Not.


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. Mai 2022)

Ich wickel die Schnur um meine Wurmnadel und schieb die damit da durch.  Oder die gelochtene an die Monofile Knoten und damit durchschieben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Stück Dünnes Stahlvorfach doppelt gelegt sollte auch gehen zur Not.



Einfache Mono ebenfalls.


----------



## Niklas32 (30. Mai 2022)

Ahrtaler schrieb:


> Ich suche so eine Art Auffädelhilfe. Grund, beim Sbirolinoangeln ärgert mich nasse Schnur beim durchfädeln durch den Sbiro.
> 
> Diese soll vorne aufklappbar sein um die Schnur einzulegen, wo ich nicht wie bei einer Nadel die Schnur durchfädeln muss.
> 
> Gibt es sowas?


Eine einfache google Suche nach: sbirolino einfädler, hätte dich ebenfalls zum Ergebnis geführt. 
Kann die Teile empfehlen, machen was sie sollen.


----------



## Ahrtaler (30. Mai 2022)

Danke


----------



## Typ87 (31. Mai 2022)

Aktuell fische ich in der Donau auf Karpfen/Barben/größere Weißfische. Mein Kumpel der deutlich mehr Ahnung hat als ich rät mir immer zu einer Festblei Montage (weil ich anfangs mit Freilaufmontage+Anti-Tangle Boom gefischt habt). Nutze die von Ihm empfohlene Festbleimontage nun mit Safety Clip was auch gut funktioniert. 

-Macht es überhaupt Sinn in einem Fließgewässer mit einer Freilaufmontage zB mit einem Anti-Tangle-Boom und einem Pellet/Boili am Haar zu angeln? Man kann ja auch einfach anschlagen wenn der Fisch beißt?
-Was ist Standard? Wie machen das die meisten Karpfen Angler in der Regel? Freilaufmontage oder Festbleimontage?


----------



## jkc (31. Mai 2022)

Hi, inzwischen ist die Festbleimontage unter Karpfenangler weit verbreitet, einfach weil sie, was die Bissverwertung angeht, praktisch idiotensicher ist. Meine damaligen Versuche mit Durchlaufmontagen brachten ausschließlich Fehlbisse.
Natürlich kann man auch mit Durchlaufmontage Karpfen fangen (auch im Fluss), nur bedarf das halt permanenter Aufmerksamkeit.
Große Friedfische wie Barbe, Döbel, Aland und Brasse sind, wenn vorhanden, regelmäßig Beifang beim Karpfenanglen mit Festbleimontage; Wollte ich die gezielt fangen würde ich die Ködergröße verändern, die Montagen nicht zwangsläufig, die funktionieren auch auf diese Fischarten oft besser als man will.


----------



## jkc (1. Juni 2022)

Hallo, unterscheiden sich Süß- und Salzwasserfische was die Salzaufnahme beim einlegen in Räucherlake angeht?

Dank und Gruß


----------



## rippi (1. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hallo, unterscheiden sich Süß- und Salzwasserfische was die Salzaufnahme beim einlegen in Räucherlake angeht?
> 
> Dank und Gruß


Jein. Das kann man grundsätzlich nicht sagen, der Hauptgesichtspunkt ist der Fettgehalt des Fisches. Allerdings unterscheiden sich auch einzelner Individuen einer Art, z.B. je nachdem wie sie vor der Schlachtung behandelt wurden (Drillzeit, falsche Tötung z.B. nur geknüppelt statt abgestochen, noch frevelhafter: wurden sie von Industriefischern gefangen), wie lange der Fisch unbehandelt bei welcher Temperatur lagerte und ob/wie dieser eingefroren wird.


----------



## thanatos (1. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> nur bedarf das halt permanenter


ja das ist der Unterschied - um es mal mit der Jagd zu vergleichen - Durchlaufmontage = jagen mit der Büchse
Festbleimontage = Fallenstellen , beides ist richtig und hat seine Berechtigung - muß jeder für sich entscheiden .


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. Juni 2022)

Weiß jemand, ob es über die Grundel als invasive Fischart ein Buch, eine Dissertation oder eine andere Veröffentlichung in Papierform gibt?


----------



## Mescalero (2. Juni 2022)

Es gibt zumindest eine äußerst umfangreiche Studie mehrerer Zoologen/Wissenschaftler zu invasiven Arten, beauftragt vom Bundesministerium. Die ist online verfügbar und enthält eine ziemlich geballte Quellensammlung, ganz bestimmt findet sich dort Literatur zur Grundel.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Es gibt zumindest eine äußerst umfangreiche Studie mehrerer Zoologen/Wissenschaftler zu invasiven Arten, beauftragt vom Bundesministerium. Die ist online verfügbar und enthält eine ziemlich geballte Quellensammlung, ganz bestimmt findet sich dort Literatur zur Grundel.


 Hast du da einen Link?


----------



## Mescalero (2. Juni 2022)

Muss ich suchen, ich hatte mir das Pamphlet am Dienst-PC reingezogen und nicht gespeichert.


----------



## rippi (3. Juni 2022)

Was geschieht eigentlich, wenn man einen Fisch verspeist, der an Frühlingsvirämie erkrankt war?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Juni 2022)

Dann bekommst du Karpfenpocken und musst in Quarantäne.


----------



## Bilch (3. Juni 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Was geschieht eigentlich, wenn man einen Fisch verspeist, der an Frühlingsvirämie erkrankt war?


Meistens verbleiben nur Knochen ...


----------



## hanzz (3. Juni 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Was geschieht eigentlich, wenn man einen Fisch verspeist, der an Frühlingsvirämie erkrankt war?


Das wird sich im Herbst zeigen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2022)

Wie heißt der wichtigste Spruch der Bio-Medizin-Basisforschung:

„Die Mikrobe ist nichts, das Milieu ist alles!“

(vermutlich von Antoine Béchamp, französischer Arzt, Chemiker und Pharmazeut, 1816–1908) 
Antoine Béchamp und Louis Pasteur waren erbitterte Gegenspieler. Letzterer setzte auf den Erreger, ersterer auf den Wirt als Hauptursache für die Entstehung von Krankheit.


----------



## Blueser (3. Juni 2022)

Kann mir jemand eine gute, aber preiswerte Wildkamera empfehlen? Brauche keinen Schnick Schnack, soll nur die nächtlichen Aktivitäten in meinem Garten aufzeichnen.


----------



## jkc (3. Juni 2022)

Ich habe ne Dörr Snapshot für um 100€, vor 10 Jahren gekauft und war erstaunt, dass es die immer noch so im Handel gibt, kann nix negatives drüber sagen, aber wurde auch nur sporadisch genutzt...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Juni 2022)

An alle Carp Hunters und die, die mal mehrere Tage am Wasser sind: Was nehmt ihr so an Essen mit, was nicht zwingend ne Kühlbox erfordert? Brauche ein paar Anregungen, meine Standardsachen kommen mir langsam zum Hals raus


----------



## Blueser (9. Juni 2022)

Bananen und Bier gehen immer ...


----------



## daci7 (9. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob es über die Grundel als invasive Fischart ein Buch, eine Dissertation oder eine andere Veröffentlichung in Papierform gibt?


Du müsstest schon etwas genauer werden - welche grundel und welches Ökosystem ist gemeint 
Es gibt haufenweise Arbeiten zu invasiven Gobio-Arten an allen möglichen Flecken unserer Erde.

Beste Grüße
David aka supa-dupa-rippi-fishing-team, Sektionsleiter Gobi


----------



## Mescalero (10. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt
Hier ist etwas, mit umfangreicher Literatursammlung hinten dran.
Ich finde die besagte Publikation nicht mehr. Vermutlich werten aber alle Studien mehr oder weniger dieselben Quellen aus.

Bundesamt für Naturschutz


----------



## dawurzelsepp (10. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob es über die Grundel als invasive Fischart ein Buch, eine Dissertation oder eine andere Veröffentlichung in Papierform gibt?



Hier wurden vom LFV Bayern zwei Auflistungen recht schön geschrieben, frei zum download und drucken.

https://lfvbayern.de/?s=grundeln


Der LFV hat noch mehrere andere schöne Publikationen im Archiv die sehr Interessant sind.

https://lfvbayern.de/downloads/publikationen


----------



## Snâsh (10. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> An alle Carp Hunters und die, die mal mehrere Tage am Wasser sind: Was nehmt ihr so an Essen mit, was nicht zwingend ne Kühlbox erfordert? Brauche ein paar Anregungen, meine Standardsachen kommen mir langsam zum Hals raus


Ich muss leider sagen das ich mittlerweile immer mal wieder so einen Trunk in ungekühlter Flaschenform dabei habe. Mich macht das nicht wirklich satt, aber für ein paar Stunden geht das. Nehme es aber auch nur bei langen Spinn-Fisch Touren mit. Gibt davon mittlerweile sehr viel Werbung und gewisse Welsangler machen dafür auch Werbung. So als Ersatz für zumindest 1 Mahlzeit am Tag ist das ok und halt super zu lagern.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Juni 2022)

Bleib mir weg mit diesem YFood Schrott


----------



## hanzz (10. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Standardsachen


Wenn du die mal benennst weiß man was man nicht empfehlen muss

Tortillas kann ich empfehlen. 
Halten sich, machen satt und können vielfältig zubereitet werden. 
Oder n schönes Chilli con Carne vorbereiten. 
Fladenbrot dazu.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Juni 2022)

Also, was ich immer so mitnehme:

Baked Beans
Eier
Bacon
Toast
Aufschnitt
Maultaschen 
5 Minuten Terrinen
Studentenfutter 
Edelsalami für Zwischendurch


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Juni 2022)

Wenn du kleines Feuer machen kannst dann Kartoffeln aus der Glut und dazu selbst gefangenen Fisch, Adventure voll pur   …
Rühreier gehen auch, brauchst nur ne kleine Pfanne und Gaskocher… Zeit hat man doch wenn man länger unterwegs ist…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Juni 2022)

Warst schneller mit den Eiern


----------



## Niklas32 (10. Juni 2022)

ich nehme mir immer diverse Konserven mit. Die Abwechslung passt für mich eigentlich.

Häufig koche ich zu Hause auch etwas vor und friere es ein. Solche Sachen wie Bolognese oder diverse Suppen. Nudeln koche ich dann am Wasser frisch dazu. Das eingefrorene Zeug nehme ich erst kurz vorm Losfahren aus dem Eis. Das taut dann langsam auf und hält sich bis zum nächsten Abend. 

Falls der See halbwegs gut erreichbar ist, geht auch immer sowas wie Pizza bestellen. Man wundert sich manchmal an was für Orte die doch liefern.


----------



## DenizJP (10. Juni 2022)

Sehe immer wieder mal Videos wo auf Rapfen mit Topwater geangelt wird.

und zwar gegen die Strömung werfen und dann mit der Strömung schnell einholen.

spielt das überhaupt ne Rolle? Stehen Rapfen im Wasser ähnlich wie Forellen?


----------



## Snâsh (10. Juni 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Sehe immer wieder mal Videos wo auf Rapfen mit Topwater geangelt wird.
> 
> und zwar gegen die Strömung werfen und dann mit der Strömung schnell einholen.
> 
> spielt das überhaupt ne Rolle? Stehen Rapfen im Wasser ähnlich wie Forellen?


Hi Deniz,

alle Fische stehe bei Strömung normalerweise mit dem Kopf in der Strömung. Alles andere macht ja auch nicht viel Sinn. 
Ich fische auch gerne mit der Strömung egal ob auf Rapfen oder Zander. Bei Rapfen gibt es halt die Möglichkeit den Köder noch einmal schneller am Fisch vorbeizuführen. Dem kann es ja kaum schnell genug sein. Gerade im Fluss darf der Rapfen quasi nicht mal ansatzweise die Möglichkeit zum Inspizieren bekommen. Meine letzten Rapfen gab es als Beifang entweder beim nächtlichen Wobbeln = der Rapfen konnte nicht inspizieren da kein Licht + beim Einholen vom Jig über die Steinkante = volle Geschwindigkeit Richtung Ufer = keine Möglichkeit zum Anschauen.


----------



## Mikesch (10. Juni 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ... Stehen Rapfen im Wasser ähnlich wie Forellen?


Nö, die sind dauernd "auf Achse". So sind zumindest meine Beobachtungen.
Patrouillieren ständig in gemächlicher Geschwindigkeit herum, auch mit dem Kopf mit der Strömung, und lauern auf unvorsichtige bzw. geschwächte Fische.
Beim aktiven Jagen suchen sie oft nach Schwärmen (Lauben o. Ä.) um dann mit Karacho und schwanzschlagend hinein zu fahren, um dann gemächlich die benommenen Fischlein ein zu sammeln.


----------



## Mescalero (10. Juni 2022)

Bei Dr Catch gibt es einen Artikel zum Rapfenfischen mit der Fliege, der beschreibt es genau so.
Speed beim Einholen ist wohl der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.


----------



## Mikesch (10. Juni 2022)

Ich bin noch nicht schlau aus den Kerlen geworden.
Meinen Größten (80cm) habe ich mit einem langsam geführten, tieflaufenden Wobbler gefangen, andere gingen auf schneller geführte Köder. Beifänge beim Barschfischen.
Konnte auch beobachten, dass ein Schied eine angeschlagene Laube vom Grund aufgesammelt hat.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Juni 2022)

Irgendein Boardie gab vor einiger Zeit auch mal den Tipp, einen kleinen sinkenden Salmo Slider einfach durchzukurbeln - und das nicht mal sonderlich schnell (= kein Highspeed).

Schien bei demjenigen ein guter Rapfenkiller zu sein, soweit ich mich erinnere. Weiß aber nicht mehr, wer das war.


----------



## Fruehling (10. Juni 2022)

Ich schrieb vor einer Weile davon, daß User des Barschalarm-Forums alljährlich Wettbewerbe um die größten Rapfenfänge in und um Berlin herum austrugen.

Die größten Fische wurden wohl regelmäßig auf Salmo Slider gefangen.


----------



## thanatos (11. Juni 2022)

Kennt keiner mehr das rote Rapfenblei - wurde so schnell eingeholt das sich eine Luftblase im 
Schlepp gebildet hat ,welche den Lockreiz ausgemacht hat .


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (11. Juni 2022)

Habe da mal ne Frage zu den Mondphasen und dessen Symbolen in Kalendern: Ein leerer Kreis bedeutet Vollmond, ein voller Neumond? 

Nach meinen Informationen geht der Mond wie die die Sonne im Osten auf und im Westen unter, könnt ihr das bestätigen? Denn dann sollte man seine Angelplatzwahl so bestimmen, daß man vom Mond nicht "geblendet" wird und ihm besser den Rücken zudreht... 
 Ich habe so einen Anglerkalender, da stehen die Mondauf- und untergangszeiten mit drin. Muß nicht heißen, daß der Vollmond immer stört und wegen Ihm man nichts fängt (Aale). 
So geht er z. B. am 18.06.erst um 00.52 auf und um 09.29 unter...


----------



## Blueser (11. Juni 2022)

Am besten ist Neumond, also leerer Kreis. Ideal ist eben eine dunkle Nacht ohne Vollmond oder mit ordentlich Wolken. Aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.
In hellen Nächten hab ich bei uns vermehrt Karpfenbisse, die Aale halten sich da meist zurück...


----------



## thanatos (13. Juni 2022)

kenne ich ganz anders - in hellen Vollmondnächte rauben die Aale mitunter sogar an der 
Wasseroberfläche wenn dort Ükelschwärme oder andere Fischlein auf Insektenjagd sind .
Selbst gesehen und so schon einen 80er Aal als Beifang erwischt . 
Aber - anderes Gewässer - andere Verhaltensweisen -


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Juni 2022)

Letzte Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag, zwei Tage vor Vollmond mit 91% Sichtbarkeit hatte ich vier Aale… Ein Tag zuvor hatte auch zokker drei schöne Aale bei nicht viel weniger Mond erwischt…
Himmel war bei mir frei und die Nachtsonne voll an und es hat geklappt… Natürlich gehe ich ich bei weniger Mond viel lieber aber auch der Neumond sowie andere Topbedingungen sind nicht erfolgversprechend…
Nicht selten wurde hier trotz Vollmond von guten Fängen berichtet… Da steckt man einfach nicht drin, nur der Köder im Wasser bringt den Aal an den Haken  …
Ich gehe Angeln wenn ich Bock und Zeit habe, selbst bei besten Bedingungen ging ich nicht selten leer aus und umgekehrt genauso voll überrascht… 
Auch bei Zandern interessiert mich der Luftdruck schon lange einmal garnicht, wurde zu oft vom Gegenteil überzeugt… 
Gedanken über die Montagen sich zu machen, bringt mehr als die vielen Gedanken über die Bedingungen …

Etwas sich von den erfolgreichen Anglern abzugucken und anderes ausprobieren, schadet nie …


----------



## crashnorg (13. Juni 2022)

Du wirst für alle Mondphasen Leute finden, die das jeweils für die beste oder schlechteste Fangsituation halten. Kann man  in meinen Augen getrost ignorieren. Es sei denn, man angelt in Gebieten mit Tidenhub, da ist das natürlich was anderes.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Juni 2022)

Ich löse mich auch mehr und mehr von den ganzen Sagen und Mythen rund ums Wetter. Klar gibt es Wetterbedingungen wo sie nachweislich besser beißen, aber ganz oft war es auch schon genau andersrum.

Also, wie Drillsucht schon sagte, man geht los wenn man Zeit und Bock hat. Würde man alles immer von den äußeren Bedingungen abhängig machen wäre man vielleicht 5 Tage im Jahr am Wasser. Und das ist ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache


----------



## Verstrahlt (15. Juni 2022)

Ich suche den ultimativen Seitenschneider (Zange )  Kauf ich einen von Knipex oder gibt's noch andere die lohnen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juni 2022)

Wofür und für wie oft? 
Für das Kappen bei starken Drillingen ist das nicht so einfach.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juni 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Ich suche den ultimativen Seitenschneider (Zange )  Kauf ich einen von Knipex oder gibt's noch andere die lohnen?



Knipex ist sicher super aber auch teuer.
Zumundestens für Kneifzangen kann ich sagen, dass meine Connex ebenso gut ist.


----------



## Verstrahlt (15. Juni 2022)

Ja für Drillinge hauptsächlich... Hatte letztes WE nen kleinen Unfall mit durchgestochenem Drilling in der Hand und war echt aufgeschmissen mit meiner kleinen Zange den Haken zu schneiden. Deshalb soll was ordentliches herbei...


----------



## Fruehling (15. Juni 2022)

Immer wieder und immer nur den/die/das Cobolt von Knipex!


----------



## Mescalero (15. Juni 2022)

Der kostet doch kein Vermögen. Für ein wirklich gutes Werkzeuch, das vermutlich ein Leben lang hält...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juni 2022)

Ist einmal eine Gewichtsfrage, ich kann natürlich einen richtigen Trümmer von nahezu 2Pfd mitnehmen, der schafft das,
aber schafft auch viel Ballast. Sowas hatte ich mir als Greys Profizange angeschafft ... aber faktisch nie mehr mitgenommen. 

Dann ist es eine Frage der Gewohnheiten, also regelmäßiges  Eigenpiercing oder piercingfreudige häufige Mitangler (macht mehr Spaß  ).
Da muss dann professionelles schweres Berge-OP-Werkzeug her, wie Fruehling schreibt.
Ansonsten ist eben kleiner, möglichst klein und verträglich in der Tasche, mit begrenzter Beißleistung  angenehmer.
Denn wie immer, was nützt das beste Werkzeug, was man nicht dabei hat.
Von daher: Hohe Beißleistung und geringes Gewicht/Abmaße, das ist klasse, das darf etwas kosten.
Und ein billiger für alle Jubeljahre schafft das evtl. auch, wer sicher gehen will, muss vorher mal probieren, eine Scharte mehr ist da egal.

Geht testweise übrigens auch, ohne eines korrektes tief in die Hand rammen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. Juni 2022)

Der normale Seitenschneider aus dem Baumarkt von Lux tut es auch!
Den habe ich seit Jahren, meine Lösezange ist da auch her...


----------



## jkc (15. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Der normale Seitenschneider aus dem Baumarkt von Lux tut es auch!
> Den habe ich seit Jahren, meine Lösezange ist da auch her...


Ist ne Frage was der so zu beißen bekommt.
Meine Baumarktversuche endeten beide nach dem ersten 4/0er Jighaken mit Klinke in der Schneide auf dem Reklamationstisch.
Und 4/0 ist eher nen Spielzeughaken.
Ich kann Knipex nur empfehlen, für sowas wie auf dem Bild reichen die Seitenschneider, gibt's in unterschiedlichen Längen zwischen 20 und 30€, für große Haken dann den von Frühling empfohlenen CoBolt.
Die beiden Dinger sind ganz weit vorn in meiner top ten aller Ausrüstungsgegenstände und der Preis ist ein Witz im Verhältnis zur Leistung.

Grüße JK


----------



## yukonjack (15. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Der kostet doch kein Vermögen. Für ein wirklich gutes Werkzeuch, das vermutlich ein Leben lang hält...


Nur ca. 20% der Werkzeuge halten ein leben lang. Die restlichen 80% werden verloren oder geklaut  
Und ja, Knipex ist top i.O.


----------



## Mooskugel (15. Juni 2022)

https://shop.nws-tools.de/de/datasheet/pdf/download/?inline=1&sku=GP-138-69
		


Der geht auch.


----------



## Fruehling (15. Juni 2022)

Wobei der Einsatz des Cobolts am eigenen Fleisch oder dem der Mitangler zum Glück ja eher die Ausnahme ist.

Deutlich häufiger braucht man ihn am oder im Kiemenbogen besserer Fische, die ansonsten keine Chance gehabt hätten! Gerade hier sollte es dem Draht des Hakens schnell und mit einem leisen "Fubb" an den Kragen gehen - alles andere wird leider schnell zum unnötig lange dauernden Krampf... 

Setzt man dann die einmaligen Anschaffungskosten in Relation zum regelmäßig verfahrenen Sprit um ans Wasser zu kommen oder vergleicht man sie mit den Kosten für Köder und sonstiges Material, ist wieder alles in bester Ordnung.


----------



## jkc (15. Juni 2022)

Glaub mir, auch am eigenen Leib ist man dankbar für dieses "Fubbb" ohne mehrfach ansetzen und rumhebeln zu müssen; Insbesondere wenn man einhändig agieren muss, weil die andere Hand, naja, "verhindert" ist.
Ich spreche da leider aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Fruehling (15. Juni 2022)

Definitiv!
Mußte bisher neben den Fischen nur die Angelkollegen vor dem Abschlagen retten. 
Blieb mir selber toitoitoi erspart!


----------



## Verstrahlt (16. Juni 2022)

Hab Mal den normalen von Knipex bestellt.  Sobald der da ist werde ich den direkt testen und wenn er meine "kleinen" Drillinge nicht packt kommt mir auch son cobolt ins Haus  seitdem meine Freundin das Werkzeug entdeckt hat ist das immer woanders und ich find nix mehr. Kombizange im Nähzeug.... Seitenschneider hatte ich auch aber der ist jetzt ne Zange für Blumen -.-


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Juni 2022)

Für mich geht ebenfalls nichts über den CoBolt - knackt auch Waller- und Bigbait-Haken ohne Gemache. Will das Teil nicht mehr missen, eine meiner besten Anschaffungen

--> da kein Stress, wenn Stress.

Enorme (Einhand-) Power bei handlicher Größe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juni 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Hab Mal den normalen von Knipex bestellt.  Sobald der da ist werde ich den direkt testen und wenn er meine "kleinen" Drillinge nicht packt kommt mir auch son cobolt ins Haus  seitdem meine Freundin das Werkzeug entdeckt hat ist das immer woanders und ich find nix mehr. Kombizange im Nähzeug.... Seitenschneider hatte ich auch aber der ist jetzt ne Zange für Blumen -.-


Scheint ne handfeste Freundin zu sein, solche kann man sogar heiraten, bin jedenfalls über das Miteinander schon mehr als 20 Jahren zufrieden! 
Der Trend geht eindeutig nicht nur zum Zweitwerkzeug, sondern Dritt- und Viert-


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Juni 2022)

Hey Leute,

Wie handhabt ihr das Problem mit Eichenprozessionsspinnern? Ignorieren und trotzdem angeln und den Juckreiz in Kauf nehmen oder meidet ihr jene Gewässer?

Im LFV gibts einen richtig geilen Teich wo ich bereits 3 mal war und fantastisch gefangen habe, leider sind da überall EPS...einmal hats mich erwischt und ich hatte heftigen Juckreiz. War auszuhalten, aber hab doch etwas Sorgen. Der Verein fühlt sich leider nicht dafür verantwortlich jemanden zu engagieren, der die Nester entfernt.


----------



## jkc (16. Juni 2022)

Hm, ich habe noch nie Probleme mit den Viechern gehabt, obwohl ich immer wieder an befallenen Bäumen zumindest regelmäßig vorbei gehe; aktuell auf meiner Gassirunde, die ich bis zu 3x täglich gehe, letztes Jahr auf nem Weg zum Vorfüttern 2 bis 3x die Woche; An dem Spot wo ich die letzten 3 Nächte gefischt habe, stehen befallene Bäume ca. 10m, 15m Luftlinie von meinem Brolly entfernt, auch da bisher zum Glück keine Probleme. Also auf Basis dieser Erfahrungen würde ich jetzt sagen "soviel Abstand wie möglich halten / nicht dierekt unter nem befallenen Baum aufbauen".

Grüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Juni 2022)

Hab ich auch nicht gemacht. Das Problem ist, sobald Wind kommt fliegen die Haare überall hin . Wenn ich wüsste das ich auf Dauer keine allergische Reaktionen bekomme würd ich den Juckreiz in Kauf nehmen, leider weiß ich das nicht.

Noch dazu kommt, dass dann die ganze scheiße aufm Tackle, im Schlafsack etc sich festzeckt. Ach man ey


----------



## Astacus74 (16. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> "soviel Abstand wie möglich halten / nicht dierekt unter nem befallenen Baum aufbauen".





Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Noch dazu kommt, dass dann die ganze scheiße aufm Tackle, im Schlafsack etc sich festzeckt. Ach man ey



Ich bin zwar erst einmal mit den Viechern in Berührung gekommen das reicht mir aber, da würd ich soweit wie möglich Abstand zu halten und ist das nicht gegeben das der Dreck auf meinem Tackle landet dann schnell weg oder nicht aufbauen.
Das ist mir kein Fisch wert.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Juni 2022)

Du hast Recht, ist wahrscheinlich die klügere Entscheidung


----------



## thanatos (17. Juni 2022)

das muß jeder für sich entscheiden - nicht jeder ist darauf allergisch - z. B . ich habe kein Problem 
damit aber mein Sohn der muß sich auch vorsehen .


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Juni 2022)

Kommen die Viecher auch auf anderen Bäumen außer Eichen vor? Muß morgen durch einen kleinen Wald zum Angelplatz...


----------



## Mescalero (17. Juni 2022)

Diese Art jedenfalls nicht, die fressen ausschließlich Eichenlaub.


----------



## Bilch (17. Juni 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Immer wieder und immer nur den/die/das Cobolt von Knipex!


Welches Model genau?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (17. Juni 2022)

Draußen wohnen und Weichei sein passt einfach nicht zusammen


----------



## Fruehling (17. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Welches Model genau?



Im Knipex-Katalog die Nummer 71 02 200 - darunter findet man ihn eigentlich überall.


----------



## jkc (17. Juni 2022)

Gibt´s auch in 250mm, leider aber nur mit dem dünneren roten Griff meine ich; Kopf ist dann etwas größer.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (18. Juni 2022)

Kann das jemand übersetzen?
Hab die geschenkt bekommen und die macht nen stabilen, guten Eindruck. Bin aber nicht sicher, für was man die einsetzen kann.
Hab eben testweise bis 300g dran gehängt und ein bischen gewippt, scheint sie weg zu stecken.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Juni 2022)

Laut Computer Century New Deep Field, vom Ring her Fuji 80/90er Jahre (getippt), Hersteller/Vertreiber Olympic Japan. Von dem Ring scheint es eine Rute für die großen Fische zu sein.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (18. Juni 2022)

Danke dir Hecht100+ , dann sollte sie fürs Makrelenangeln vom Kutter passen


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juni 2022)

Ist eine Olympic Seiki Shinfukaba 

Ne Rute fürs Tiefenangeln aufm Meer


----------



## Bilch (20. Juni 2022)

Eine ganz blöde Frage. Meine Tauwürmer schaffen es immer wieder sich vom Haken zu befreien (kein Widerhaken). Mache ich was falsch, oder gibt es irgendeinen Trick?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juni 2022)

Ja. Einen Widerhaken anlöten oder gleich vernünftige Haken kaufen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Juni 2022)

Du kannst einen Wurmhaken mit Widerhaken am Schaft nehmen und dann den Widerhaken an der Spitze andrücken bzw Abschleifen, dann sollten die Krabbler etwas besser halten.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Juni 2022)

Zwei, drei mal einfädeln und übers Plättchen oder Ohr ziehen, ggf. kleinen Gummistopper am Ende anbringen würde mir gerade einfallen ohne es vorher ausprobiert zu haben…


----------



## Blueser (20. Juni 2022)

Eventuell werden die Würmer einfach nur abgefressen?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Juni 2022)

Mit Gummimade fixieren könnte auch gehen…


----------



## Mooskugel (20. Juni 2022)

Oder ein Stückchen Ventilgummi


----------



## alter Neusser (20. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Eine ganz blöde Frage. Meine Tauwürmer schaffen es immer wieder sich vom Haken zu befreien (kein Widerhaken). Mache ich was falsch, oder gibt es irgendeinen Trick?


oder gibt es da Wollhandkrabben, die haben einiges drauf.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Juni 2022)

Moin, 
Den Tauwurm mit dem Kopf auf den nicht zu kleinen Haken schieben, den Schenkel hoch und dann den Schwanzteil noch ein, zwei, dreimal aufstecken. Sollte kein dicker Knubbel entstehen.
Geht auch. 
Wie gesagt drehen die sich gerne von zu kleinen Haken runter, dann lieber nen halben Wurm oder größeren Haken nehmen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Juni 2022)

Meine hausmännische Anfrage:

Meine graue Kunststoffspüle hat von zu lange nicht gespültem Geschirr ( *schäm ) 
Besonders am Boden so bräunliche Flecken 
davongetragen... wie kann ich die wegkriegen... Dachte ans einweichen und wegschrubben... Hat mit heiß Wasser und Spüli aber nich geklappt


----------



## hanzz (20. Juni 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Meine hausmännische Anfrage:
> 
> Meine graue Kunststoffspüle hat von zu lange nicht gespültem Geschirr ( *schäm )
> Besonders am Boden so bräunliche Flecken
> davongetragen... wie kann ich die wegkriegen... Dachte ans einweichen und wegschrubben... Hat mit heiß Wasser und Spüli aber nich geklappt


kipp mal n bisschen Waschpulver oder ein Spülmaschinentab in die Spüle und dann kochendes Wasser aus dem Wasserkocher rein.


----------



## Blueser (20. Juni 2022)

Natron ...


----------



## Skott (20. Juni 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Meine hausmännische Anfrage:
> 
> Meine graue Kunststoffspüle hat von zu lange nicht gespültem Geschirr ( *schäm )
> Besonders am Boden so bräunliche Flecken
> davongetragen... wie kann ich die wegkriegen... Dachte ans einweichen und wegschrubben... Hat mit heiß Wasser und Spüli aber nich geklappt


Ich habe eine weiße Kunststoffspüle, die war irgendwann trotz peinlicher Pflege auch unansehnlich geworden.
Der Zufall wollte es, dass ich mal eine leichte Verstopfung im Abfluss hatte.
Nachdem die üblichen Verdächtigen, Backpulver, Cola usw. nicht halfen, habe ich mal ne halbe Pulle (0,5 L) Drano Rohrreiniger (orange Flasche) rein gekippt.
Von dem Zeug, das hat eine leicht geleeartige Konsistenz blieb auch was in der Spüle liegen.
Als ich nach ca. 30 Minuten nachspülen wollte, lachte mich am Spülenboden ein strahlend weißer Fleck an...
Das Rohr war wieder frei und ich habe ein wenig von dem Drano in die Spüle getan, mit einem 4fach gefaltenen Zewa die ganze Spüle, also Boden und Wände eingerieben und nochmal 30 Minuten gewartet. Die Spüle sah nach dem anschließenden Klarspülen aus wie neu.
Seitdem mache ich das alle 3-4 Monate mal, denn Tee und Kaffeereste hinterlassen schon ihre Spuren, trotz Nachspülen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Juni 2022)

Ja, danke Euch! 
Packe den Kaffee Kram nach dem Aufguss auch immer in die Spüle... Werden wohl Kaffeeflecken sein.


----------



## Mescalero (20. Juni 2022)

Kaffee färbt ganz gut und Tee noch besser. 
Rohrreiniger geht aber auch Clorix oder wie von Blueser geschrieben Natron. Oder einfach Essigreiniger. Jeweils etwas einwirken lassen.


----------



## Bilch (20. Juni 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Meine hausmännische Anfrage:
> 
> Meine graue Kunststoffspüle hat von zu lange nicht gespültem Geschirr ( *schäm )
> Besonders am Boden so bräunliche Flecken
> davongetragen... wie kann ich die wegkriegen... Dachte ans einweichen und wegschrubben... Hat mit heiß Wasser und Spüli aber nich geklappt


Ist es wirklich Dein Wunsch diese Flecken wegzukriegen, oder steckt da mehr dahinter?


----------



## Bilch (20. Juni 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Eventuell werden die Würmer einfach nur abgefressen?





alter Neusser schrieb:


> oder gibt es da Wollhandkrabben, die haben einiges drauf.



Nö, wenn kleine Fische an den Wurmen knabbern, merke ich das, weil die Pose sich bewegt, Krabben gibt es so weit ich weiß nicht und ich angle momentan sowieso sehr oberflächennah.


----------



## Mescalero (20. Juni 2022)

Tauwürmer halbiere ich vor dem Anködern, dann bleiben sie eigentlich immer dran. Im Gegensatz zu Dendros...
Widerhaken nützen übrigens nicht viel, wenn sie so aktiv sind, dass sie sich vom Haken winden, hält das bisschen Widerhaken sie auch nicht davon ab.


----------



## crashnorg (20. Juni 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Meine hausmännische Anfrage:
> 
> Meine graue Kunststoffspüle hat von zu lange nicht gespültem Geschirr ( *schäm )
> Besonders am Boden so bräunliche Flecken
> davongetragen... wie kann ich die wegkriegen... Dachte ans einweichen und wegschrubben... Hat mit heiß Wasser und Spüli aber nich geklappt


Falls die bereits genannten Tipps nicht helfen, kann ich noch Zitronensäure und Wasserstoffperoxid empfehlen. Zitronensäure hilft insbesondere bei Rostflecken.

Vorsicht mit beiden Substanzen, insbesondere wasserstoffperoxid ist in höheren konzentrationen ziemlich aggressiv zu Haut und Augen!

Vorteil bei wasserstoffperoxid ist, dass das zu ungiftigen Stoffen zerfällt, im Gegensatz zu zB Rohrreiniger.
Zitronensäure gibt es in der Drogerie, Wasserstoffperoxid zB bei Ebay im 5l Kanister für schmales Geld.

Edit: natürlich empfehle ich hier nicht, beides zu mischen, sondern eins von beiden zu versuchen!


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Juni 2022)

Reinex Scheuerpulver, ist in der Konsistenz feiner als ATA, und viel Muskelschmalz.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (20. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Eine ganz blöde Frage. Meine Tauwürmer schaffen es immer wieder sich vom Haken zu befreien (kein Widerhaken). Mache ich was falsch, oder gibt es irgendeinen Trick?


 
Ganz einfach: Egal ob 2er oder 4er Haken, lang- oder kurzschenklig: Ziehe in Zukunft deine Tauwürmer mithilfe einer Wurmnadel auf Haken und Vorfach! 
Fange beim breiten Ende des Wurmes an und steche die Nadel etwa 1,5 cm vor dem Kopf wieder heraus, so kann sich dieser schön  bewegen!


----------



## Luis2811 (20. Juni 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Meine hausmännische Anfrage:
> 
> Meine graue Kunststoffspüle hat von zu lange nicht gespültem Geschirr ( *schäm )
> Besonders am Boden so bräunliche Flecken
> davongetragen... wie kann ich die wegkriegen... Dachte ans einweichen und wegschrubben... Hat mit heiß Wasser und Spüli aber nich geklappt



Wenn es Organischeflecken von z.B. Kaffee sind hilft ein Alkalischerreiniger z.B. Rohrreiniger, Natron,
sollten es Anorganischeflecken von z.B. Rost sein hilft ein Saurerreiniger z.B. Essigreiniger, Zitronensäure.


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2022)

Moin, kennt jemand diesen kurzen Videoclip, in dem sich der Meeresboden auftut und in Windeseile einen kleinen Fisch weginhaliert der ca. 1m über Grund steht? Bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob es Heilbutt oder Seeteufel war und wo ich den Clip vor Jahren mal gesehen habe, evtl. bei National Geographic? War wirklich nur diese Szene, keine Doku oder so...

Grüße JK


----------



## bw1 (21. Juni 2022)

Moin, den kenne ich auch, das war ein Wobbegong (Teppichhai). Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, wo man den Clip findet.


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2022)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob wir den selben Clip meinen, ich habe das Vieh übermächtiger in Erinnerung, kann mich aber auch irren, Wobbegongs sind auch geile Viecher, danke schonmal für deine Antwort


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2022)

Angel Shark könnte es auch gewesen sein, man man man, gibt schon krasse Viecher da unten


----------



## Carphunter87 (22. Juni 2022)

Doofe Frage:

Wieso heißt ein Pelletwaggler, Pelletwaggler? Auf Grund der Form oder weil er sich besonders zum Pelletangeln eignet? Was macht Ihn besonders?


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juni 2022)

Weil er dafür konzipiert wurde:





						HOW TO FISH THE PELLET WAGGLER
					

The‘pellet waggler’ is a brilliant summer method of fishing up in the water for huge nets of match carp. But you’re always busy, so it isn’t a method for the work shy!




					www.anglingtimes.co.uk


----------



## Maori (22. Juni 2022)

Servus Freunde, kurze Frage meinerseits zum Thema Reiseruten für Spinnfischen unterwegs.
Erfülle meiner Holden einen Wunsch und fahre im Juli mit ihr und Sohnemann 10 Tage im Camper durch die Gegend und würde dabei natürlich gerne mal die ein oder andere Stunde am Wasser verbringen, am einfachsten wohl mit der Spinnrute.
Hat da von euch einer Erfahrung mit einem geeigneten Modell mit kleinem Packmaß, dachte da so an Zeck Troy, Daiwa Procyon oder Shimano STC Spinning?
Soll für Allround-Angeln geeignet sein, würde sagen, WG so 8-40 gr. vielleicht?
Wenn jemand eine Empfehlung hätte oder eine der drei Ruten gefischt hat, freue ich mich über eine kurze Info.
Danke euch und VG


----------



## jkc (22. Juni 2022)

Ganz ehrlich, ich würde sowas wenn es irgendwie geht versuchen zu vermeiden und im Fall der Fälle lieber ne Telerute nehmen.
Die Ruten die ich kenne waren gefühlt sauschwer weil total beschissen balanciert, unter unseren Norwegenfahrern sind die Dinger vermehrt bruchanfällig.
Im Camper kommt's ja jetzt auch nicht wirklich auf 40, 50cm Transportlänge an, ne 2teilige 2,40er ist doch 1a.

Grüße


----------



## Maori (22. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich würde sowas wenn es irgendwie geht versuchen zu vermeiden und im Fall der Fälle lieber ne Telerute nehmen.
> Die Ruten die ich kenne waren gefühlt sauschwer weil total beschissen balanciert, unter unseren Norwegenfahrern sind die Dinger vermehrt bruchanfällig.
> Im Camper kommt's ja jetzt auch nicht wirklich auf 40, 50cm Transportlänge an, ne 2teilige 2,40er ist doch 1a.
> 
> Grüße


Danke dir


----------



## jkc (23. Juni 2022)

Moin, gibt es hier jemanden, der Erfahrung in der Herstellung von Schaumstoffködern / Porolonkas hat?

Dank und Gruß


----------



## Bilch (23. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, gibt es hier jemanden, der Erfahrung in der Herstellung von Schaumstoffködern / Porolonkas hat?
> 
> Dank und Gruß


Vielleicht Seele


----------



## Seele (23. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, gibt es hier jemanden, der Erfahrung in der Herstellung von Schaumstoffködern / Porolonkas hat?
> 
> Dank und Gruß



Kommt drauf an, was möchtest du denn wissen?


----------



## jkc (23. Juni 2022)

Maßgeblich worauf da beim Material geachtet werden sollte und ob was dagegen spricht nen fetten (meinetwegen auch Hybrid -)Köder von, sagen wir, 70cm daraus zu bauen. Lol


----------



## Seele (23. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Maßgeblich worauf da beim Material geachtet werden sollte und ob was dagegen spricht nen fetten (meinetwegen auch Hybrid -)Köder, von sagen wir, 70cm daraus zu bauen. Lol


du übertreibst mal wieder maßlos  
Du wärst ein Kandidat für nen Rekord Wedler, 45cm hab ich schon gebaut.....
Auf was beim Material geachtet werden muss weiß ich nicht. Ich kenne unterschiedliche Varianten, der eine der einfach nur zugeschnitten wird wie ein Balsaköder und die Andere die in einer Form gepresst wird. 
Ne Form für nen 70cm zu fräsen wird ziemlich unbezahlbar.
Was ich als Problem sehe ist das Gewicht. Ich vermute deswegen möchtest du ihn aus Schaumstoff haben, zum werfen bzw im Wasser relativ leicht aber dennoch groß. Der Schaumstoff selber hält aber natürlich nicht die Welt aus, der reißt irgendwann wenn er auch noch mit Wasser vollgesogen ist.


----------



## jkc (23. Juni 2022)

Jou, Gewicht ist ein Thema bei großen Ködern, dabei geht es mir zumindest an der Stelle gar nicht mal uns werfen, sondern um die Verletzungsgefahr im Drill die insbesondere bei Hardbaits zum Problem wird. Schaumstoff könnte da Kopfschütteln und Sprünge noch verhältnismäßig gut ableiten denke ich, zudem ließe er sich beim Biss komprimieren / falten was ebenfalls großer Vorteil gegenüber Hardbaits wäre.
Form ist keine Option für mich, dann kann ich auch Gummi gießen.

Dank und Gruß


----------



## hanzz (23. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> sagen wir, 70cm daraus zu bauen


Wirklich als Köder für Hecht  ?


----------



## Seele (23. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Form ist keine Option für mich, dann kann ich auch Gummi gießen.


Das wird aber denke ich fast einfacher und günstiger sein. Ne Form aus keramischer Gipsmasse reicht da aus. Natürlich wird das Gummi in der Größe nicht ganz günstig sein. Müssen es wirklich 70cm sein????? Ich liebe ja große Köder, aber das finde ich fast bisschen groß.


----------



## jkc (23. Juni 2022)

Zumindest die Option zu haben fände ich gut. Fürn Anfang wären auch 50cm ok um mal in Berührung damit zu kommen und Entwicklungsaufwand nicht unnötig hoch zu treiben aber als Endergebnis reicht das nicht, da könnte ich auf vorhandenes zurück greifen.


----------



## Seele (23. Juni 2022)

Ich denke du kannst dir die Pressform auch aus kermischer Gipsmasse machen, auch die kannst ja ziemlich beliebig aufheizen, halt langsamer. Problem ist einfach die riesige Länge. Selbst mit 3D Drucker kommst da zwar noch nicht an die Grenzen des machbaren aber es wird einige Zeit dauern bis das was wird. 
Ansonsten bleibt dir wirklich nur aus einem Vollstück altem Autositz das Ding raus zu schnitzen. 
Wie soll denn die Form aussehen?


----------



## Bertone (23. Juni 2022)

Bspw., nimm im Vergleich zum fertigen Köder ein etwas überdimenioniertes Rohr (Pappe, PE etc. mit Trennmittel innen) und ein PU-Harz (keinen PU-Schaum, wobei das auch einen Versuch wert sein könnte, und wäre dann u. U auch billiger). Erhältlich im Baustoffhandel, z. B. Apogel E von PCI, gibt viele andere auch. Der Liter kostet zw. 40-60 Euro, meine letzten Preise. Muss halt für diese Methode ein PU sein. Zentral führst eine Art 'Leerrohr(e)' durch, um die Montage später durchführen zu können. Bodenseite des Rohres muss verschließbar sein für den Einguss.

Wenn du die flüssigen PU-Komponenten mischst brauchst du einen Überschuss an Härter und etwas Wasser, das führt zum Aufschäumen des PU während der Reaktionsphase (Überschuss Härter und Menge Wasser musst ausprobieren, kann man wegen der anvisierten Dichte und Flexibilität des Endprodukts aus dem Bauch heraus nicht angeben, zumal die exakte Zusammensetzung von Binder und Härter nicht bekannt sind). Nachem es gehärtet ist, machst das Rohr ab und 'schnitzt' dir den Köder. Der sollte eine halbwegs akzeptable mechanische Festigkeit haben und dennoch weich und flexibel sein.
Den kannst anschließend noch mit Folie überkleben, um ihn besser abzudichten und für die anschließende Farbgebung hilft es auch.


----------



## hanzz (23. Juni 2022)

Professor Tinca und jkc 
Ihr lacht mich aus, wofür the hell nimmt man einen 70cm Köder ?


----------



## jkc (23. Juni 2022)

Wird man dann sehen was darauf beißt.  
Meinste das ist zu groß?


----------



## hanzz (23. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Meinste das ist zu groß?


Wird man sehen. Ich befürchte und hoffe natürlich, dass wir dann bald den 143cm Hecht sehen werden. 
Sagen wir mal so in den nächsten 70 Ruderkilometern.


----------



## Seele (23. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Meinste das ist zu groß?


Ich kann ehrlich gesagt keinen Vorteil erkennen nur Nachteile. Alles was auf einen 40 bis 50cm Köder beißt ist in der Regel ein Foto wert. 
Nachteile: Preis, Herstellung, Hakverhalten, usw


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Juni 2022)

Einer eine Ahnung, wer die gelben Blumen im Vorgarten so mag??


----------



## hanzz (23. Juni 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> wer die gelben Blumen im Vorgarten so mag


Veganer ? 

Die rausgebissenen Stücke erscheinen recht groß.


----------



## Blueser (23. Juni 2022)

Irgendeine Raupenart...


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Professor Tinca und jkc
> Ihr lacht mich aus, wofür the hell nimmt man einen 70cm Köder ?


Hallo,

na ja, erscheint mir auch ein bisschen groß. Aber Anfang der 1980er Jahre, als der lebende Köderfisch noch erlaubt war, störte es mich mitunter, wenn der selbst gefangene Köderfisch doch etwas groß war und ständig den Schwimmer beim Hechtfischen unter Wasser zog.
Also habe ich dem Flechsenberger (Angelgerätehändler in Fürth) mein Leid geklagt, worauf der sagte, da hat er gerade ein neues französisches Modell hereinbekommen, das wäre da das Richtige und er zeigte mir einen Schwimmer von der Größe eines (bayerischen) Pilsglases, welchen ein pfündiges Rotauge kaum unter Wasser bekommen hätte. Als ich bemerkte, dass der schon etwas groß sei, deutete er auf eine seiner Hechtpräparationen, von denen etliche im Verkaufsraum hingen, und sagte: "Das war ein 25pfünder, den fing ich mit einem1 Kilo-Karpfen.
In einem Anflug von geistiger Umnachtung kaufte ich den ganzen Bestand der Super-Schwimmer von 3 Stück auf  .
Einige Zeit später saß ich mit noch drei Kumpels beim Hechtfischen am Kanal und hatte als Köderfisch ein gut halbpfündiges Rotauge gefangen, da dachte ich, dies ist die Stunde des Super-Schwimmers und montierte ihn. Meinen "lieben" Freunde sahen den Schwimmer das erste Mal und machten sich laufend darüber lustig, in der Art etwa: ob ich eine Genehmigung habe da Bojen auszubringen - oder, wenn jetzt ein Schiff kommt muss das eigentlich links oder rechts an deiner Boje vorbeifahren usw. . Auf jeden Fall gab ich da nach einer halben Stunde Frotzelei auf. Zwei von den drei Freunden leben noch und wir lachen heute, 40 Jahre danach immer noch über den Einsatz des Super-Schwimmers. Benutzt habe ich ihn nie mehr, ich war auch damals schon überwiegend Spinnfischer wenns auf Hechte ging und kurz darauf kam eh das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Luis2811 (24. Juni 2022)

Hi, ich fahr jetzt von Samstag bis Donnerstag an die Ems nach Lathen. Dort wollte ich es mal mit der Spinrute auf Wels versuchen.
Rute wäre die Savage Gear XLNT 3 in 2,51m mit 100g Wg und als Rolle würde ich eine Penn Slammer 460 verwenden. Als Köder werden verschiedene Blinker und Gummifische verwendet. Ist das Gerät eurer Meinung nach dafür geeignet, hat noch jemand irgendwelche Tipps was man berücksichtigen sollte.
Als Vorfachmaterial wollte ich das Pro Leader Welsvorfach von Zeck verwenden, ist das hechtsicher oder sollte man doch besser ein dickes Stahlvorfach benutzen.

Gruß Luis


----------



## jkc (24. Juni 2022)

Hi, ich kenne die Rute nicht, für kleinere Fische wirds sicherlich langen, bei nem großen brauchts wahrscheinlich mindestens etwas hindernisfreien Platz. Rolle ist ok, habe ich auch auf einigen Wallerspinnen.
Pro Leader ist auf keinen Fall "hechtsicher", was jetzt nicht heißt, dass es auch bei jedem Hecht wegfliegt, ich verwende aber auch zum Wallerangeln Stahlvorfächer, am liebsten nylonummantelt um100lbs Tragkraft; Stabile Kleinteile, im Drill direkt gut Gas geben, hier bei mir ist das obere Wasserdrittel in aller Regel das erfolgreichste auf Wels, aber das kann an anderen Gewässern natürlich anders sein.

Grüße


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Seele schrieb:


> Müssen es wirklich 70cm sein?????


Ist halt Geschmackssache.

Irgendwann ist ein Köder aber  so groß, dass auch beim Zielfisch das Fehlbissrisiko vermutlich exponentiell zunimmt.
Und wenn er hängen bleibt, begünstigt die höhere Masse  wahrscheinlich auch das Losschlagen.

Aber die Anzahl unerwünschter Hechte unterhalb der Zielgröße lässt sich damit sicherlich nochmal verringern.

Mein Fall wäre das jetzt aber nicht unbedingt.  Wird vermutlich auch nur beim Schleppfischen noch einigermaßen zu handeln sein.

Beim Werfen ist die Grenze schon viel früher erreicht.


----------



## Floma (24. Juni 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Irgendeine Raupenart...


Sieht so aus.

Edit: ach menno, jetzt wollte ich gerade Blätter mit solchen Schäden inklusive der Raupen fotografieren, dann hat das Unwetter letzte Nacht die tatsächlich abgeschossen.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

zur Thema Ködergröße.

In den 90er Jahren war ich der erste und einzige an unserem Gewässer , der auf die Idee kam mit Nils Master Invincible in 26cm zu fischen.
Der galt damals nicht als big-bait, sondern als Monster.

Konnte  für mich nicht feststellen, dass sich die Anzahl an Großhechten und Großzandern im Vergleich zur 18cm Version stark verbessert hätte.

Allerdings gingen meine Durchschnittsgrößen schon merkbar nach oben. 

Ein Kumpel hat mir dann als Gag zum Geburtstag einen auf 36cm hochskalierten Rohling aus Buchenholz geschenkt.
Das Teil hätte ich allerhöchsten als Priest für Waller benutzen wollen.  
Wobei damals schon die 18cm-Version vielen Kollegen als zu groß erschien.

Waren halt noch ganz andere Zeiten.  Manches war besser, andere Dinge nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zur Thema Ködergröße.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

denk mal 40-50 Jahre zurück, da galt ein 30 Gramm Köder beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht schon als ziemlich groß und wenn ich recht überlege, habe ich da auch nichts schwereres gefischt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> da galt ein 30 Gramm Köder beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht schon als ziemlich groß


Und der Effzett in 40g/80mm als Xl-Köder.

Große Hechte wurden aber damals auch mit beiden gefangen und das hat sich bis heute nicht geändert.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Und der Effzett in 40g/80mm als Xl-Köder.
> 
> Große Hechte wurden aber damals auch mit beiden gefangen und das hat sich bis heute nicht geändert.


Hallo,

den hatte ich gar nicht, bei mir war beim EffZett mit 30 Gramm Schluss. Hing aber auch damit zusammen, dass ich da sehr viel in den Flüssen fischte und zwar mit einer Einhand-Spinnrute (wegen der besseren Zielgenauigkeit) und da wird es über 30 Gramm zunehmend schwierig gute Würfe hinzubekommen und schlechte kosteten Köder  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> beim EffZett mit 30 Gramm


Du meinst vermutlich die 65mm Version,  auch damit wurden schon reichlich große Hechte gefangen.

Ich hab damals lieber den 28g-Heintz-Blinker gefischt.  Der war bei ähnlichem Gewicht mit 90mm deutlich größer.

Als dann der 80mm Effzett auch in 28g rauskam, hab ich auch den erfolgreich eingesetzt.

Galten damals beide schon als  "große" Spinnköder.

JKC würde die vermutlich eher in die Rubrik "XS" einordnen. 

Aber wie gesagt, es kommt halt drauf an, was man vorhat.

Große Hechte kann man auch mit kleinen Ködern fangen.

Wenn man die Durchschnittsgröße seiner Fänge steigern will, bringen "big-baits", am besten noch mit relativ wenigen Haken, meiner Erfahrung nach durchaus Vorteile.


----------



## Schmitz (24. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Professor Tinca und jkc
> Ihr lacht mich aus, wofür the hell nimmt man einen 70cm Köder ?



Ich kenne Leute da ist der Treibanker kleiner und die rudern nicht!

Jkc ist schon eine Nummer, aber der Erfolg gibt ihm ja recht.

Wollte eigentlich am Wochenende so 12-14 cm köder gechillt schleppen, nach dem seinen hechtmassaker probiere ich aber jetzt doch die grossen Latschen (allerdings 25 cm nicht 70 cm)


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Schmitz schrieb:


> 12-14 cm köder gechillt schleppen


Wenn wirklich das "chillen" im Vordergrund steht, bist Du mit den größeren Ködern vermutlich besser dran. 

Mit den kleinen  Ködern ist die Gefahr, dass die Angelei zu hektisch werden kann, wahrscheinlich größer.


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Juni 2022)

@ jkc:

Spontane Idee: Wie wäre es mit einem Hybrid - vorne 35 cm Schaumstoffkörper, hinten 35 cm Twisterschwanz (großen verratzten Real Eel schlachten etc.)?

Den Schwanz irgendwie per Screw-Konstruktion befestigen. Dazu müsste aber evtl. eine Drahtachse durch den Schaumstoff gezogen werden, damit die Screw sinnvoll fest fixiert werden kann - nur in den Schaumstoff gedreht reißt die wohl ziemlich sicher aus.

Auf der internen Drahtachse könnte potenziell auch noch ein Gewicht angebracht werden, damit das Ding auf Tiefe geht.

Zwecks Wobbel-Action evtl. so einen durchsichtigen Wobblerkopf von SG aufstecken und per Pin etc. fixieren.

Der SG-Wobbelkopf hat weightless keine sonderliche Lauftiefe - was aber durch ein internes Gewicht im Schaumstoffkörper evtl. stark verbessert werden könnte (je nach gewünschter Angeltiefe).

Man müsste dann halt gucken, wie man das im Vorderbereich mit der Drahtachse löst: Wenn da vorne ein Öhr aus dem Köder raussteht, gibt es Probleme beim Aufstecken des Wobbelkopfs (die Ködernase passt dann nicht bündig in die Spitze rein).

Bei Verzicht auf den Wobbelkopf aber natürlich kein Problem.

Es ist ja Schleppen angedacht - Wurffähigkeit daher relativ bis ganz unwichtig. Da dürfte so ein Groß-Schwabellappen hinten dran in puncto Verhedderung nicht viel ausmachen.


----------



## Schmitz (24. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn wirklich das "chillen" im Vordergrund steht, bist Du mit den größeren Ködern vermutlich besser dran.
> 
> Mit den kleinen  Ködern ist die Gefahr, dass die Angelei zu hektisch werden kann, wahrscheinlich größer.



Sagt mann doch so. Natürlich erhofft man sich das anders.


----------



## Luis2811 (24. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ich kenne die Rute nicht, für kleinere Fische wirds sicherlich langen, bei nem großen brauchts wahrscheinlich mindestens etwas hindernisfreien Platz. Rolle ist ok, habe ich auch auf einigen Wallerspinnen.
> Pro Leader ist auf keinen Fall "hechtsicher", was jetzt nicht heißt, dass es auch bei jedem Hecht wegfliegt, ich verwende aber auch zum Wallerangeln Stahlvorfächer, am liebsten nylonummantelt um100lbs Tragkraft; Stabile Kleinteile, im Drill direkt gut Gas geben, hier bei mir ist das obere Wasserdrittel in aller Regel das erfolgreichste auf Wels, aber das kann an anderen Gewässern natürlich anders sein.
> 
> Grüße



Danke für deine Tipps, dann werde ich es auch mit Stahlvorfach versuchen. Kannst du da eine Vorfachhersteller empfehlen, als Kleinteile würde ich auch die Wirbel und Snaps von Zeck verwenden. Falls es klappen sollte werde ich Berichten.

Gruß Luis


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Zumindest die Option zu haben fände ich gut. Fürn Anfang wären auch 50cm ok um mal in Berührung damit zu kommen und Entwicklungsaufwand nicht unnötig hoch zu treiben aber als Endergebnis reicht das nicht, da könnte ich auf vorhandenes zurück greifen.


Würde ich auch erstmal in kleiner anfangen und experimentieren.
Aber wir sind uns dabei einig, dass 70cm Köderfischchen überhaupt nicht schaden können 

Ich hab noch die Überreste von so einer singenden großen Regenbogenforelle zu solchem Zwecke über ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juni 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Einer eine Ahnung, wer die gelben Blumen im Vorgarten so mag??


Raupen und Schnecken sind voll aktiv derzeit bzw. im dunkeln munkeln.

Musste mal lecken und genau schmecken, nach was es da an den Kanten schmeckt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juni 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Den Schwanz irgendwie per Screw-Konstruktion befestigen. Dazu müsste aber evtl. eine Drahtachse durch den Schaumstoff gezogen werden, damit die Screw sinnvoll fest fixiert werden kann - nur in den Schaumstoff gedreht reißt die wohl ziemlich sicher aus.
> 
> Auf der internen Drahtachse könnte potenziell auch noch ein Gewicht angebracht werden, damit das Ding auf Tiefe geht.


Ohne derben Stahldraht geht da gar nichts, wäre pure Vergeudung des Aufwandes.
Mit sowas kennt er sich aber schon gut aus!


----------



## Bilch (24. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Professor Tinca und jkc
> Ihr lacht mich aus, wofür the hell nimmt man einen 70cm Köder ?





jkc schrieb:


> Wird man dann sehen was darauf beißt.
> Meinste das ist zu groß?



Ich sehe schon die Schlagzeilen: "Deutscher Angler fängt den Weltrekord-Hecht auf selbst gebastelten Mega-Köder"

Auf der zweiten Seite folgen dann die neuesten Berichte über die Wirtschaftskriseund die Meldungen aus der Ukraine ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Juni 2022)

Das wird keine Schlagzeilen weil an dem Köder niemand verdient.


----------



## Seele (24. Juni 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das wird keine Schlagzeilen weil an dem Köder niemand verdient.


Wer weiß an was ich schon tüftel


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. Juni 2022)

Den ultimativen Mega Köder hab ich ja eh schon vorgestellt. Brandungsrute und den Stift ein wenig aufbiegen, damit er nicht schon beim Auswurf seine Fang Qualitäten zum besten gibt. Die Hauptschnur wird an dem Ring befestigt. Bei Kontakt zum Zielfisch kräftig anschlagen und wichtig den Kescher nicht vergessen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Juni 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Wer weiß an was ich schon tüftel


 70cm Wallerzopf?


----------



## Fruehling (24. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Wird man dann sehen was darauf beißt.
> Meinste das ist zu groß?









Fragen?


----------



## Seele (24. Juni 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 70cm Wallerzopf?


Ne, keine Zeit dafür, hab anderes in der Mache.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon die Schlagzeilen: "Deutscher Angler fängt den Weltrekord-Hecht auf selbst gebastelten Mega-Köder"
> 
> Auf der zweiten Seite folgen dann die neuesten Berichte über die Wirtschaftskriseund die Meldungen aus der Ukraine ...


"
Ein furchteinflößender Riesenhecht gefangen und eine hochspektakuläre Rettungsaktion!!!!!!
Aus dem Bauch wurde ein Dackel und ein junger Yorkshire-Terrier sowie ein trächtiges Eichhörnchen gerettet.
5 tote Cormorane waren auch noch darin.
Alle geretteten Tiere sind auf der Intensivstation und soweit wohlauf.
"

damit schafft es das auf alle Titelseiten der Welt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juni 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Einer eine Ahnung, wer die gelben Blumen im Vorgarten so mag??
> Anhang anzeigen 410643


Ein interessantes Video dazu, was sich anzuschauen lohnt, ob mal viel oder wenig gärtnert.


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Juni 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ein interessantes Video dazu, was sich anzuschauen lohnt, ob mal viel oder wenig gärtnert.


Die Schleimer sind es nicht, die gelben Gilbweiderich stehen da seit Jahrzehnten, das gab es noch nie, und von den Schleimern habe ich in den besten Jahren schon mal mehrere Hundert an einem Abend abgesucht und entsorgt. Muß also was anders sein, habe aber noch nichts an Larven und Co. gefunden. Und auf der anderen Seite vom Grundstück stehen auch ein paar davon, die blühen weiter in bester Freude.


----------



## Bilch (25. Juni 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 410781
> 
> 
> 
> Fragen?


Welche von den beiden hat eigentlich auf den Jerk gebissen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Welche von den beiden hat eigentlich auf den Jerk gebissen?


Tippe mal auf die große Mutti.


----------



## Fruehling (25. Juni 2022)

Ja klar!


----------



## Floma (29. Juni 2022)

Bei den Korum-Avons steht in der Beschreibung, dass man die idealerweise mit Korum Inline Olivettes verwendet. Ich finde keine Inline Olivettes von Korum, aber natürlich andere. Also erst mal kein Problem, nur wie sieht die angedachte Montage dann aus?
fixierte-Pose - Perle - Olivette (freilaufend) - Perle - Wirbel - Vorfach mit Haken

Fischt das jemand so? Ich mach da gewohnheitsmäßig meine Bleischrot-Kette auf die Schnur und ein Schrot 10cm vorm Haken. Mach ich dann mit Olivette keine Kette, aber verwende trotzdem das Signalschrot?

Danke


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Juni 2022)

Moin, 
Müssen dünnere Aale bei der gleichen Räucherlake früher raus als Dickere, um nicht zu versalzen? 
Was schmeckt salziger : ein Stück lauwarmer Räucheraal oder Eines gerade aus dem Kühlschrank? 

Beide Fragen ernst gemeint...

R. S.


----------



## Tricast (30. Juni 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Bei den Korum-Avons steht in der Beschreibung, dass man die idealerweise mit Korum Inline Olivettes verwendet. Ich finde keine Inline Olivettes von Korum, aber natürlich andere. Also erst mal kein Problem, nur wie sieht die angedachte Montage dann aus?
> fixierte-Pose - Perle - Olivette (freilaufend) - Perle - Wirbel - Vorfach mit Haken
> 
> Fischt das jemand so? Ich mach da gewohnheitsmäßig meine Bleischrot-Kette auf die Schnur und ein Schrot 10cm vorm Haken. Mach ich dann mit Olivette keine Kette, aber verwende trotzdem das Signalschrot?
> ...


Floma : Ich würde folgendermaßen vorgehen: Pose feststehend, Olivette feststehend, 3-4 Schrote abnehmend vom Gewicht her, kleiner Dreifachwirbel und dann Vorfach mit Haken. Wir klemmen keine Schrote auf das Vorfach sondern nehmen dann entsprechend kürzere Vorfächer oder kürzen die Vorfächer ein.
Die andere Möglichkeit besteht darin durchzubinden. Montage wie gehabt ohne Dreichfachwirbel aber dann den Haken direkt an die Hauptschnur binden.  Jetzt können die Bleie so verschoben werden wie man es möchte.

Gruß Heinz

Als Olivetten nehmen wir z.B. diese hier:








						Lock & Slide Olivettes | Drennan International
					

Lock and Slide Olivettes are available in a very wide range of sizes from 0.2g to 4g. These perfectly streamlined weights are finished in a non-flash, camo bronze rather than the obtrusive, traditional black. The sizes are also clearly engraved on the side for ease of identification. They come...




					www.drennantackle.com


----------



## DenizJP (30. Juni 2022)

hab ich mich die ganze Zeit umsonst zerstechen lassen beim Angeln?

oder ist das eher Produkt-abhängig? Also das Mückenzeug?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. Juni 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> Müssen dünnere Aale bei der gleichen Räucherlake früher raus als Dickere, um nicht zu versalzen?
> Was schmeckt salziger : ein Stück lauwarmer Räucheraal oder Eines gerade aus dem Kühlschrank?
> 
> ...


 Ist eigentlich egal, wenn ein Aal mit Salzlake gesättigt ist, wenn es soetwas gibt, nimmt er nicht mehr Salz auf. 
Habe heute Aale geräuchert, dabei war ein recht dünner. Den hab ich als ersten gegessen und er hat nicht versalzen oder so geschmeckt, obwohl er mit den anderen größeren mehr als 12 h in der Gewürz-Salzlake gelegen hat. 

Ich muß allerdings dazusagen, daß ich alle 6 Aale tiefgefroren in diese gelegt habe.


----------



## FischFreund84 (4. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen!

Nach den ersten Angelausflügen möchte ich nun beginnen, mir meine Vorfächer selbst zu machen. Das sollte auf Dauer ja den einen oder anderen Euro sparen.
Am liebsten wäre mir für den Beginn eine Art Einsteiger-Set. Habe mich online mal ein wenig umgesehen und welche von Berkeley und von LMAB gefunden. (Weiß gerade nicht, ob ich hier den entsprechende Shop nennen darf.)

Hat da vielleicht jemand eine Empfehlung oder einen Tipp?


----------



## Mescalero (4. Juli 2022)

Links sind erlaubt. 
Es geht um Raubfisch nehme ich an?


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Juli 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Hat da vielleicht jemand eine Empfehlung oder einen Tipp?


Ja, auch wenn du dir die Komponenten selbst zusammen stellen musst, nimm AFW Material, ist Klassen besser als Berkley.
Ich kann mich nur wiederholen.

Jürgen


----------



## fluffi81 (4. Juli 2022)

Moin
Schöner Thread 
Dann kann ich ja meine Fragen loswerden ohne neue Threads zu erstellen.

Ich lese immer wieder, Angelschnur muss für den und jenen Fisch die und die Stärke haben.
*Aber warum???
Kommt es nicht auf die Bremse an?*
Mittlererweile habe ich soviel raus, das die Bremse max. 50% und optimal 30% der Schnurbelastung ausmachen sollte.
Zumindest schwören darauf viele Biggamer.
Bei internationaler Suche bin ich auch mit Schnurlängen weiter gekommen.
Ich bin beim UL hängen geblieben weshalb ich mich damit intensiv beschäftige.
Aber nur Theorie, abgesehen das ich 2 Mal Forelle fangen war, habe ich bislang keine Erfahrung.
*Wenn die Bremse z.b. 3KG hat, eine 6KG Schnur und ein 15KG Karpfen daranhängt. Belastet der Karpfen beim Drill die Schnur doch brutto auch nicht mit mehr als 3KG Bremse...?*
ps: Wofür dann 15KG Schnur auf Karpfen? 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## FischFreund84 (4. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Links sind erlaubt.
> Es geht um Raubfisch nehme ich an?


Ja, Raubfisch. Hauptsächlich wohl zum Spinnen erstmal.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Juli 2022)

fluffi81 schrieb:


> Wenn die Bremse z.b. 3KG hat, eine 6KG Schnur und ein 15KG Karpfen daranhängt. Belastet der Karpfen beim Drill die Schnur doch brutto auch nicht mit mehr als 3KG Bremse...?


Solche Wissenschaftliche Herangehensweise kannst du vielleicht machen, wenn du in absolut hindernisfreiem Gewässer angelst, vorzugsweise im gekachelten Schwimmbad!
Ein natürliches Gewässser hat aber etliche Hindernisse, Muschelbänke, Totholz, Kraut, u.ä..
Da muss eine Schnur auch einem gewissen Abrieb vertragen, sonst ist die theoretisch nur 3kg tragende Schnur eben ruck zuck durch.
Eine Karpfen Schnur muss auch nicht zwingend 15Kg tragen, es gibt auch Leute die fangen einen großen Karpfen z.B. mit einer 0,25er Schnur, die dann mit viel Glück nur 6-7Kg trägt.
Diese können dann aber mit ihrem Gerät umgehen und sind z.b. in der Lage eine Bremse vernünftig zu bedienen, zudem kennen sie auch das Gewässer und wissen beispielsweise, dass die Schnur besser nicht ans Schilf gerät e.t.c..

Deshalb halte dich einfach an allgemeine, verifizierte Erfahrungswerte, zu z.B. Schnurstärken und genau so zu den Längen.
Die Idee, als Anfänger auf Karpfen mit einer 15kg Schnur zu Angeln, ist deshalb mal gar nicht so schlecht!
Da gibt es dann auch nix zu Sparen, vor allem nicht an ein paar Metern Schnur, oder auch die Idee doch alles mit einer Rute und Rolle zu bewältigen.
All in one, gibt es nicht beim Angeln!

Jürgen


----------



## fluffi81 (5. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Solche Wissenschafliche Herangehensweise kannst du vielleicht machen, wenn du in absolut hindernisfreiem Gewässer angelst, vorzugsweise im gekachelten Schwimmbad!
> Ein natürliches Gewässser hat aber etliche Hindernisse, Muschelbänke, Totholz, Kraut, u.ä..
> Da muss eine Schnur auch einem gewissen Abrieb vertragen, sonst ist die theoretisch nur 3kg tragende Schnur eben ruck zuck durch.
> Eine Karpfen Schnur muss auch nicht zwingend 15Kg tragen, es gibt auch Leute die fangen einen großen Karpfen z.B. mit einer 0,25er Schnur, die dann mit viel Glück nur 6-7Kg trägt.
> ...


Moin Jürgen, 
Danke für deinen Beitrag.
Ich habe die Infos aus Langzeitberichten von Anglern zusammengesammelt.
Die theoretischen Werte emphliest du mit 15KG.
Ich fragte halt, weil es mich wundert, dass in Deutschland überall _unbegründet_, dieser der Fisch brauch dies, der Fisch brauch das Angaben verbreitet sind. Meine Frage hast du aber insgesamt beantwotet, Danke!
Die 30-50% Regel habe ich aus Deutschland, Australien, Kanada, Florida, England und Skandinavien.
Daneben tauchte gelegentlich eine 10% Regel auf, wie Hauptschnur auf Vorfach und Haken abgestimmt sein sollte.
Natürlich sind das nur optimalwerte und keine Vorgaben.
Begründet wurden die Werte ebend mit Hindernissen und Abnutzung.
Daneben noch um Fisch zu schonen als Beispiel:
Bremse 3KG = Hauptschnur 10KG = Vorfach <9KG = Haken <-10% Vorfach.
Damit biegt der Haken im letzten Moment auf, bevor die Schnur reisst. Nicht früher, nicht später.
Das Setup soll ja nicht für 100 Rotaugen gewappnet sein, sondern für den Fall auch den Koloss bändigen zu können ohne Schwachstelle des Systems. Ich stelle unwissend Fragen und lerne gierig dazu.
Als Danke
Ich werde kommende Tage, wenn ich Zeit finde, analog einzelne Octopus Haken nach Bruchdehnung testen und hier veröffentlich.
Angaben über Drahtstärke oder Bruchdehnung findet man ja nirgens.


----------



## jkc (5. Juli 2022)

fluffi81 schrieb:


> ...
> *Wenn die Bremse z.b. 3KG hat, eine 6KG Schnur und ein 15KG Karpfen daranhängt. Belastet der Karpfen beim Drill die Schnur doch brutto auch nicht mit mehr als 3KG Bremse...?*
> ps: Wofür dann 15KG Schnur auf Karpfen?...


Hi, Tragkraftangaben sind insgesamt ne sehr theoretische Sache. Interessieren  bei unseren heimischen Süßwasserfischen im Prinzip keinen Menschen, zumindest nicht beim Fische fangen, da ohnehin nur der Wels überhaubt in der Lage ist größere Bremskräfte zu überwinden. Bei allen anderen heimischen Fischen liegen die überwindbaren Bremskräfte im unteren einstelligen Bereich.
Abriebsfestigkeit ist wesentlich wichtiger als reine Tragkraft und so dicker eine Schnur, um so unempfindlicher wird sie in der Regel...


----------



## magi (5. Juli 2022)

Ich hatte jahrelang einen Instron Prüfmaschine in meinem Büro stehen aber ehrlich gesagt nie den Drang verspürt da mal was angelspezifisches zu testen. Die üblichen Prüfgeschwindigkeiten sind i.d.R. viel zu gering und die dynamische Belastung im Drill lässt sich garnicht oder nur mit deutlich grösserem/aufwändigerem Versuchsaufbau abbilden-wenn überhaupt...Und warum willst du die Bruchdehnung bestimmen, da ist das Kind eh schon in den Brunnen gefallen bzw. das Material irreversibel geschädigt! Die Tragkraftangaben in kg/lbs sind, wie im Vorfeld schon durch die anderen Boardies genannt, eine rein theoretische Betrachtung mit Verschleissreserve. Es bedarf also Erfahrungswerte, selbst gesammelt oder notfalls aus der Literatur auf die eigene Praxis zu übertragen. Selbst 3 kg reale Gewichtskraft bedeuten für die meisten Karpfenruten min. Eine halbreisförmige Biegung  wenn du etwas firm in technischer Mechanik bist kannst du mal das dann nötige Rotordrehmoment deiner Statio näherungsweise auf deinen Kurbelarm der Rolle reduzieren. Oder einfach 2 gefüllte 1,5 l PET-Flaschen an eine Rute hängen (nicht mehr gebrauchte Kombo am besten ) und auch mal versuchen, mit der Rolle zu drehen... Das sind  rein theoretische Ünerlegungen, die am Wasser absolut keine Rolle spielen. Auch wenn hier einige solche Vergleiche anstreben...Mach dir selbst dein Bild und Berichte bitte!


----------



## heinzi (5. Juli 2022)

Als ich vor gut 50 Jahren mit dem Angeln anfing war es ganz einfach und wurde auch so gelehrt.
Weißfische : 0,25 Hauptschnur und 0,20 Vorfach
Karpfen: 0,35 Hauptschnur und 0,30 Vorfach
Hecht: 0,40 Hauptschnur und Stahlvorfach
Die Tragkräfte der Schnüre und die Bremsen der Rollen waren auch anders als heute. 
Im Laufe der vielen Angeljahre hat dann jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen gesammelt und sein Gerät entsprechend verändert bzw. eingestellt.
Was lernen wir daraus? Genau, die reine Theorie bringt es nicht, Erfahrung und Routine muss her. Und die bekommt man nur am Wasser.


----------



## Verstrahlt (5. Juli 2022)

fluffi81 schrieb:


> Daneben tauchte gelegentlich eine 10% Regel auf, wie Hauptschnur auf Vorfach und Haken abgestimmt sein sollte.
> Natürlich sind das nur optimalwerte und keine Vorgaben.
> Begründet wurden die Werte ebend mit Hindernissen und Abnutzung.
> Daneben noch um Fisch zu schonen als Beispiel:
> Bremse 3KG = Hauptschnur 10KG = Vorfach <9KG = Haken <-10% Vorfach.


3kg Bremskraft is schon ganz schön was. So dicht mach ich die bremse nie.
Und wenn du so genau Rechnen willst denk an die Knoten die kosten dich je nach ausführung auch 10% Tragkraft oder mehr


----------



## Floma (5. Juli 2022)

Wo finde ich denn eine Liste meiner abonnierten Threads (die wo ich Benachrichtigungen bekomme)?
Ich suche da einen bestimmten und finde ihn nicht.


----------



## hanzz (5. Juli 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn eine Liste meiner abonnierten Threads (die wo ich Benachrichtigungen bekomme)?
> Ich suche da einen bestimmten und finde ihn nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juli 2022)

fluffi81 schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen,
> Danke für deinen Beitrag.
> Ich habe die Infos aus Langzeitberichten von Anglern zusammengesammelt.
> Die theoretischen Werte emphliest du mit 15KG.
> ...


Hallo,

wenn das Gerät in Ordnung ist und der Angler sein Handwerk versteht ist die Tragkraft der Schnur und die Bremskraft nebensächlich.
Als ich das Angeln angefangen habe, wusste man da so gut wie nichts von der Bremskraft der Rolle und hat auch keinen interessiert. Auch heute noch, weiß ich von keiner meiner Rollen die Bremskraft und das ist mir auch egal , ich komme da auch ohne dieses Wissen gut zurecht  .
Mehr Praxis und weniger Theorie.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (5. Juli 2022)

Hmmm... Ich frag mich wieviel kg Bremskraft die Daumenbremse meiner Centrepin auf die Dchnur bringen kann?


----------



## Mescalero (5. Juli 2022)

Das ließe sich in einer einfachen Versuchsanordung (z.B. Wassereimer dran) leicht herausfinden. Bestimmt sehr viel mehr als man erwarten würde.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juli 2022)

Kommt drauf an wie oft du dir die Hände eincremst und wie schnell die Epidermis durch ist.
Falls nicht und du sogar Handwerker bist, kann es sein dass anständig hitzebeständiger Horn-Bremsbelag vorhanden ist.
In diesem Fall sollte das durchaus für ein paar Kilo Bremskraft reichen.
Nordlichtangler weiß da sicher mehr.....


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hmmm... Ich frag mich wieviel kg Bremskraft die Daumenbremse meiner Centrepin auf die Dchnur bringen kann?


Hallo,

oder beim Fliegenfischen, da drille ich nur, indem ich die Schnur zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger durchgleiten lasse (außer bei der Lachsangelei). Keine Bremse kann da feiner und auch schneller reagieren als ich selbst, wenn ich den Druck erhöhe oder vermindere. Über die Rolle habe ich, außer eben beim Lachsangeln, nie gedrillt und ja, das geht auch noch bei Forellen mit 5 Kilo.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fluffi81 (5. Juli 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn das Gerät in Ordnung ist und der Angler sein Handwerk versteht ist die Tragkraft der Schnur und die Bremskraft nebensächlich.
> Als ich das Angeln angefangen habe, wusste man da so gut wie nichts von der Bremskraft der Rolle und hat auch keinen interessiert. Auch heute noch, weiß ich von keiner meiner Rollen die Bremskraft und das ist mir auch egal , ich komme da auch ohne dieses Wissen gut zurecht  .
> ...


Bei Plötzen kann ja auch nichts schief gehen 

Der Spaß fängt doch erst an wenn du mit einer 3 KG Bremse einen 20KG Fisch an der Angel hast.


----------



## jkc (5. Juli 2022)

3kg ist echt schon nicht wenig...so um den Dreh habe ich das bei meiner schwersten Hechtkombo und das bremst selbst große Hechte auf wenigen Metern aus; Mehrere Welse zwischen 190 und 220 haben da auch schon gegen kapituliert, wobei die wenn die gasgeben dann auch schonmal ne 15m Flucht schaffen.
Beim Karpfenanglen, auch auf große Fische, liegt die Bremskraft deutlich geringer, mutmaßlich unter 2kg, da man sonst viel zu viele Fische wegschlitzt.

Grüße


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juli 2022)

fluffi81 schrieb:


> Bei Plötzen kann ja auch nichts schief gehen
> 
> Der Spaß fängt doch erst an wenn du mit einer 3 KG Bremse einen 20KG Fisch an der Angel hast.


Hallo,

da geht nichts schief, wenn das Gerät in Ordnung ist und man beim Drill nichts falsch macht, klappt das auch mit größeren Fischen, unabhängig der Bremskraft der Rolle - wie gesagt ich kenne bei keiner von meinen Rollen die Bremskraft in Kilo, vor 60 Jahren nicht und heute auch nicht. Außerdem wird man, wenn man nicht gerade ein Wallerspezialist ist, bei uns im Binnenland eher selten bis gar nicht einen 20 Kilo Fisch dranbekommen
Mein Sohn z.B. fing mal an einem Gerät für die mittlere Hechtfischerei einen Waller mit 241 cm und über 80 Kilo. Klappte auch, natürlich gehört da, außer einem guten Gerät auch noch ein bisschen Erfahrung und etwas Glück dazu.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Juli 2022)

fluffi81 schrieb:


> Ich fragte halt, weil es mich wundert, dass in Deutschland überall _unbegründet_, dieser der Fisch brauch dies, der Fisch brauch das Angaben verbreitet sind.


Völlig richtig sowas zu hinterfragen. Wir sind halt die Deutschen, wir brauchen einfach Regeln und Zahlen . 

Dazu kommen kluges Marketing der Geräteindustrie und die steigende Zahl der heimatlosen, die in Zelten an den Ufern wohnen und ihre Fische im Schlaf fangen wollen. Wenn der Fisch nach dem "Run" dann im Schilf fest sitzt (weil man gepennt hat) , kann man immer noch versuchen ihn mit dem ultrastarken Gerät da heraus zu zerren. Klappt das nicht, ist er eben "ausgeschlitzt"...auch ein Begriff den es früher nicht gab, denn es ist sehr schwer einen Haken aus dem ledrigen Karpfen- oder Welsmaul heraus zu reißen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Juli 2022)

Reine Max-Drag-Zahlen sind für mich weniger interessant: 

Mir ist vor allem wichtig, dass eine Rollenbremse auch im stärker zugedrehten Zustand möglichst sanft und ruckfrei anläuft.

Sehr gut machen das z. B. die Bremsen meiner Cabos (jeweils Werkszustand, nichts getunt) - die können bei Bedarf sehr böse, performen aber in allen Zuständen wunderbar. Da ruckelt oder stottert mal gar nichts.


----------



## feko (5. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> 3kg ist echt schon nicht wenig...so um den Dreh habe ich das bei meiner schwersten Hechtkombo und das bremst selbst große Hechte auf wenigen Metern aus; Mehrere Welse zwischen 190 und 220 haben da auch schon gegen kapituliert, wobei die wenn die gasgeben dann auch schonmal ne 15m Flucht schaffen.
> Beim Karpfenanglen, auch auf große Fische, liegt die Bremskraft deutlich geringer, mutmaßlich unter 2kg, da man sonst viel zu viele Fische wegschlitzt.
> 
> Grüße


Meine Erfahrung ist das wenn man Welse an leichtem Gerät drillt sie sehr locker zu händeln sind. 
Am schwerem Gerät und Druck geben die mehr Gas


----------



## jkc (5. Juli 2022)

Mag sein, deckt sich etwa mit meiner Erfahrung, dass die relativ piano sind, solange die "unten stehen" können, sobald denen die Wassertiefe unterm Bauch fehlt oder man sie nach oben zwingt geht's ab.
Die beschriebenen Kombo ist aber schon ordentlich, dürfte so bei 80 bis 90% der Power meiner leichten Wallerspinne liegen.

Grüße JK


----------



## fluffi81 (5. Juli 2022)

Wie schauts denn aus mit Schnurdicke beim UL? 5 Gramm
Ich habe gerad gehört das zu dicke Schnuren zu Perrücken führen, wenn das Wurfgewicht zu leicht ist?!
Lieber 25er Technium Invisitec oder z.b. ne 13er Climax Carat?

PS: Wirkt sich Schnur in den Stärken auch auf die Wurfweite stark aus?


----------



## Astacus74 (5. Juli 2022)

fluffi81 schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn aus mit Schnurdicke beim UL? 5 Gramm
> Ich habe gerad gehört das zu dicke Schnuren zu Perrücken führen, wenn das Wurfgewicht zu leicht ist?!
> Lieber 25er Technium Invisitec oder z.b. ne 13er Climax Carat?
> 
> PS: Wirkt sich Schnur in den Stärken auch auf die Wurfweite stark aus?




Sei nicht böse dir fehlt Praxis, hol dir einen Erlaubnisschein, schnapp dir ne Rute und ran ans Wasser am besten erst mal auf Friedfisch Rotauge und Co.
Für den Anfang ne unberingte Stippe so um die 4-5m, da lernst du wie eine Rute funktioniert lernst einfache Montagen un alles drum herrum, vergeß nicht den Kescher.
Wenn du das mit dem Stippen drauf hast dann kommt das andere von allein.
Alles andere hier in der Theorie bringt dir nichts außer Verwirrung.


Gruß Frank


----------



## hans21 (5. Juli 2022)

fluffi81 schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn aus mit Schnurdicke beim UL? 5 Gramm
> Ich habe gerad gehört das zu dicke Schnuren zu Perrücken führen, wenn das Wurfgewicht zu leicht ist?!
> Lieber 25er Technium Invisitec oder z.b. ne 13er Climax Carat?
> 
> PS: Wirkt sich Schnur in den Stärken auch auf die Wurfweite stark aus?


Ja, nein, weiß nicht, kommt drauf an.
Mir kommts so vor, als ob du durch das Studium der Schnürsenkelwissenschaft und Schuhabsatztheorien das Laufen lernen möchtest. Das funktionert nicht. Einige bzw. die meisten der Antworten die du hier erhälst sind Meinungen - sehr oft fundierte Meinungen, aber Meinungen. Meinungen, die sich aus der jeweils ganz individuellen Erfahrung bilden - an einem bestimmten Gewässer, mit einer bestimmten Methode, bestimmten Zielfisch, mit Vorlieben und Abneigungen, mehr oder weniger ausgeprägter Feinmotorik, Boot oder kein Boot,  usw. u.s.f.

Geh einfach mal Angeln.


----------



## fluffi81 (5. Juli 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Sei nicht böse dir fehlt Praxis, hol dir einen Erlaubnisschein, schnapp dir ne Rute und ran ans Wasser am besten erst mal auf Friedfisch Rotauge und Co.
> Für den Anfang ne unberingte Stippe so um die 4-5m, da lernst du wie eine Rute funktioniert lernst einfache Montagen un alles drum herrum, vergeß nicht den Kescher.
> Wenn du das mit dem Stippen drauf hast dann kommt das andere von allein.
> Alles andere hier in der Theorie bringt dir nichts außer Verwirrung.
> ...


Ich besaß eine Angel, war 2 Mal fischen.
Einmal Teich einmal Fluss.
Rekordfang dauerte <1Sec Regenbogenforelle auf Wurm

Meine Frage ist einfach zu beantworten für Menschen die Ahnung haben.
lg


----------



## Astacus74 (5. Juli 2022)

fluffi81 schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist einfach zu beantworten für Menschen die Ahnung haben.



Ich bin hier raus


Gruß Frank


----------



## Ruttentretzer (6. Juli 2022)

Grau ist alle Theorie!


----------



## fluffi81 (6. Juli 2022)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Grau ist alle Theorie!





hans21 schrieb:


> Mir kommts so vor, als ob du durch das Studium der Schnürsenkelwissenschaft und Schuhabsatztheorien das Laufen lernen möchtest.



Digga geht ja nicht nur um Meinungstheorie.
Wenn man nicht weis wo man schaltet wird Autofahren mit Gangschaltung auch schwer... Wo die Praxis dann ohne Theorie hinläuft...
Da darf sich gerne jemand zu äussern der Ahnung hat und nicht nur aus Langeweile seinen Senf dazugeben will.


----------



## jkc (6. Juli 2022)

Grundsätzlich ist der Schnurdurchmesser enorm einflussreicher Faktor auf die Wurfweite, ich würde sogar soweit gehen zu sagen, am Tackle selbst der stärkste, vielleicht noch mit auf Augenhöhe komplett falsche Ruten-/ oder Rollenwahl.
Jetzt ist Ultralight allerdings gar nicht mein Fall, die Überlegung, dass es da auch sehr ausgeprägt ist beruht also "nur" auf der Erfahrung, dass die Schnurdicke im umgekehrten Fall (zunehmendes Ködergewicht) für die Wurfweite immer unbedeutender wird.

Grüße JK


----------



## DenizJP (6. Juli 2022)

Digga....


----------



## DenizJP (6. Juli 2022)

Aber mal zu anderen Fragen wieder..

wie schauen eure Erfahrungen mit 10-15cm Barschen als Köderfisch aus?

Rotaugen und Grundeln beißen inzwischen eigentlich fast nur noch Aale. Neben der vermutlich schwindenden Menge an Zandern hier im Gewässer vermute ich dass die Aale einfach auch schneller zur Stelle sind.

Könnten Barsche durch ihre stacheligen Flossen ne Möglichkeit sein die Aale etwas zu umgehen? Oder werden die dennoch versuchen sich den Barsch reinzuschaufeln?


Zumindest sollen kleine Barsche ja ein guter Zanderköder sein (hab ich zumindest mal gehört..)


----------



## jkc (6. Juli 2022)

Also meiner Erfahrung nach stört sich kein Fisch an den Stacheln, er setzt dann vielleicht nochmal neu an, wenn da irgendwie was nicht passte aber vorm gefressen werden schützt das in der Praxis gar nicht.
Selbst Stichlinge werden gnadenlos in hoher Stückzahl gefressen.
Ich selbst habe mal nen 30er Barsch beim Hechtangeln mit 20cm Barsch gefangen.

Grüße


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Juli 2022)

Barsche gehen prima - einfach im Naturzustand ran ohne Stacheln-Wegschneiden etc. Werden von allen Raubfischen gefressen.

Zudem sind die als Köfi recht robust in puncto Haken-Halt - daher z. B. auch für aktiv geführte Köfi-Montagen (Zupfpose, Stahl-C-Rig etc.) mit vergleichsweise hoher Wurffrequenz zu empfehlen.

Bei einem Zwei-Haken-System hält der Fanghaken in der Flanke gut in der zähen Barschhaut - merkt man selbst im aufgetauten Zustand.

Ebenfalls sehr stabil sind Kleindöbel - die kommen für mich in puncto Baller-Erhalt gleich hinter Barschen.

Dennoch geht auch bei Barsch und Döbel jeweils nichts über (Halte-) Haken durch Schädelplatte bzw. Schwanzwurzel (je nach verwendeter Methode).

Genickabrisse (bzw. -einrisse) bei kräftigen Würfen mit gummi-gesichertem Schädelplatte-Durchrammhooking sind in beiden Fällen aber vergleichsweise seltener - insbesondere im aufgetauten Zustand.

Irgendwie geringerer Matschfaktor zugunsten von mehr Ledernacken.

Wird's Werfen harsch, nimm Döbel und Barsch 

Extrem selbstguillotinierend können meiner Erfahrung nach eingefrorene Brachsen sein - je nach Individualmodell kann es da sehr leicht zu Körper-Freiflügen kommen, wenn man da mit einer kräftigen (Spinn-) Kombo ordentlich durchzieht.

Wer da zu mannhaft als Prügelprinz agiert, bewundert potenziell einen angeleinten Segelschädel, während der Schlunztorso von hinten einen Rammangriff auf die eigene HWS fliegt.

Die wären der Alptraum eines jeden Chiropraktikers - einmal am Genick gerückt, Patient gen Fegefeuer gek(n)ickt.

Ergo: Willst Du nicht Marie-Antoinette, steig nicht mit Brachsen ins Spinnwurf-Bett - anders ausgedrückt: Gib dem Brachsen nicht die Peitsch' - sonst macht sein Hals  die Hanna Reitsch


----------



## Snâsh (7. Juli 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Barsche gehen prima - einfach im Naturzustand ran ohne Stacheln-Wegschneiden etc. Werden von allen Raubfischen gefressen.
> 
> Zudem sind die als Köfi recht robust in puncto Haken-Halt - daher z. B. auch für aktiv geführte Köfi-Montagen (Zupfpose, Stahl-C-Rig etc.) mit vergleichsweise hoher Wurffrequenz zu empfehlen.
> 
> ...


Egal wie und woher. Gib mir was von dem Zeug.
Kurze Frage: Wie bekomme ich den Kaffee aus meiner Büro-Tastatur und wie übersetze ich die Sprüche an nicht angelnde?....


----------



## Minimax (7. Juli 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wird's Werfen harsch, nimm Döbel und Barsch





PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Willst Du nicht Marie-Antoinette, steig nicht mit Brachsen ins Spinnwurf-Bett - anders ausgedrückt: Gib dem Brachsen nicht die Peitsch' - sonst macht sein Hals die Hanna Reitsch



Hach, zum Sticken schön!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (7. Juli 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Rotaugen und Grundeln beißen inzwischen eigentlich fast nur noch Aale. Neben der vermutlich schwindenden Menge an Zandern hier im Gewässer vermute ich dass die Aale einfach auch schneller zur Stelle sind.


Es ist Juli, Niedrigwasser und der Main teils schon am kippen. Wahrscheinlich komplett egal was du dran hängst, mit nem Strick um den Hals, schluckt es sich einfach schlecht.


----------



## Vanner (7. Juli 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Rotaugen und Grundeln beißen inzwischen eigentlich fast nur noch Aale.



Das ist schlimm, als Aal würde ich mich da verdrücken. Wen haben die Rotaugen und Grundeln denn vorher gebissen?


----------



## Blueser (7. Juli 2022)

Zur Schnurrr   :  die beste Strippe taugt nix, wenn der Knoten fürn Ar*** ist (leidvolle Erfahrung) ...


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juli 2022)

@UnagiDeniz

Kleine Barsche gehen super auf Aal, sei doch froh, dass die Schlangendöbel beißen, 
Nen Zander fängst Du dann spätestens im Herbst.


----------



## Floma (8. Juli 2022)

Ich war vorhin kurz im Angelladen. Ich habe allerlei Zeug gekauft, darunter auch ein Matrix Fine Mesh Landing Net 45X35cm.
Zu diesem Kescherkopf würde ich jetzt gerne ein schraubbares System mit mindestens 4 Metern bestellen wollen (gab es im Laden so nicht).

Der Kopf ist quasi männlich. In diesem Internet bin ich auf einen "Browning Xi-Match Unterfangkescherstab 4 Meter" gestoßen. Passt das? Gibt es andere Systeme, wo ein Teil so ca. 1m - 1,3m ist und ich "beliebig" anschrauben kann? Für die 4m will ich nicht mehr als 50 Euro bezahlen. Wenn es aber sein muss ...


----------



## Floma (8. Juli 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Zur Schnurrr   :  die beste Strippe taugt nix, wenn der Knoten fürn Ar*** ist (leidvolle Erfahrung) ...


Gestern erst habe ich ein Video gesehen, in dem dieser Knoten mit den 2 Schlaufenknoten so vorgeführt wird, dass auch ich ihn endlich beherrsche. Die Zeichnungen dazu habe ich nie verstanden, vielleicht auch, weil der eine vom anderen abgezeichnet hat.


----------



## bathgate (12. Juli 2022)

Mal ne typische Anfängerfrage: Wie tötet man Grundeln waidgerecht? Abschlagen wohl eher nicht, sonst gibt es nur noch Fischfrikadelle ?!?


----------



## crashnorg (12. Juli 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Mal ne typische Anfängerfrage: Wie tötet man Grundeln waidgerecht? Abschlagen wohl eher nicht, sonst gibt es nur noch Fischfrikadelle ?!?


Mit dem Finger auf die Rübe schnipsen zur Betäubung und dann Kiemenschnitt mit einem spitzen und scharfen Messer.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Juli 2022)

crashnorg schrieb:


> Mit dem Finger auf die Rübe schnipsen zur Betäubung und dann Kiemenschnitt mit einem spitzen und scharfen Messer.


Geht auch mit einer Schere, Kehlen nennt sich dies, dabei wird die Aorta durchtrennt.
Kann man eigentlich für alle Kleinfische anwenden, aber auch die Großen (dann aber mitm Messer) sind so gleich tot und bluten dabei auch gleich aus.
Dürfte auch einfacher sein, als mitm Messer zwischen den Kiemen rumstochern?


----------



## Floma (12. Juli 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Mal ne typische Anfängerfrage: Wie tötet man Grundeln waidgerecht? Abschlagen wohl eher nicht, sonst gibt es nur noch Fischfrikadelle ?!?


Es gab es einen Thread, in dem auch das diskuttiert wurde:




__





						So schnell wie möglich viele Grundeln angeln
					

Hallo,  ich habe heute am Kanal gezielt auf Grundeln geangelt. In knapp 2,5 Stunden waren es 44 Stück und ein kleiner Barsch als Beifang. Im Schnitt also alle 3 Minuten eine Grundel.   Nachdem ich die Grundeln jetzt ausgenommen habe, ist doch weniger übrig geblieben als gedacht. Quasi nur ein...




					anglerboard.de


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Mal ne typische Anfängerfrage: Wie tötet man Grundeln waidgerecht? Abschlagen wohl eher nicht, sonst gibt es nur noch Fischfrikadelle ?!?


Eigentlich ist das ein Fall für den speziellen Fischtöter, wie es z.B. für Aal schon mal gab.

Meine Idee war schon:
Man braucht einen kleinen Schläger und einen zentrierende Gabel (ala Aal) mit einer passend kleinen Schneide in der Mitte, direkt dazu am besten ein kleines Schneidbrett mit Mulde darunter. Dieses "Grundel-Schaffott" könnte auch auf einem Ständer/Tischchen stehen.
Gibt so einen genialen Eierköpfer mit Gravitationswucht. Sowas in viel kleiner gebaut könnte sehr gut funktionieren, Bums und dann Stich. 
Der schnelle Ablauf ist beim Massenrausangeln wichtig.

Also Tüfler vortreten und experimentieren


----------



## bathgate (12. Juli 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Es gab es einen Thread, in dem auch das diskuttiert wurde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wunderbar, danke für den Tip. Da sollte ich vielleicht jetzt schon mal anfangen, die Finger zu trainieren


----------



## Verstrahlt (13. Juli 2022)

Moin Moin 
kann mir jemand sagen wie viel Wurfweite ich gewinne wenn die Rute statt 1.80 ... 2.10 lang ist bei gleichem Wurfgewicht und gleicher Rolle/Schnur...
gehn da 10m mehr  ?


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Juli 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> kann mir jemand sagen wie viel Wurfweite ich gewinne wenn die Rute statt 1.80 ... 2.10 lang ist bei gleichem Wurfgewicht und gleicher Rolle/Schnur...
> gehn da 10m mehr  ?


Hallo,

schwierig da eine halbwegs genaue Antwort zu geben. Ich würde sagen nicht mehr als 5 Meter. Entscheidender ist da, vom Material her eine dünnere Schnur.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Verstrahlt (13. Juli 2022)

ok Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich bestell einfach mal ne längere UL Rute  bei der Schnur bin ich schon bei 0.06 angekommen da kann ich nichtsmehr Optimieren.


----------



## Mescalero (13. Juli 2022)

Oder mehr Gewicht. Schon ein halbes Gramm macht sich bei UL deutlich bemerkbar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juli 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> kann mir jemand sagen wie viel Wurfweite ich gewinne wenn die Rute statt 1.80 ... 2.10 lang ist bei gleichem Wurfgewicht und gleicher Rolle/Schnur...
> gehn da 10m mehr  ?



Du hat 1/6 mehr Rutenlänge zur Verfügung, kannst alleine dadurch *theoretisch* 16,6 % mehr Abwurfgeschwindigkeit aufbauen und weiter werfen.
mal auf echte Wurfweite angenommen umgerechnet: bei bisher 30m Steigerung auf 35m, bei 40m auf 47m.

Es gibt jedoch viele andere zu berücksichtigende Faktoren, auch weniger ist möglich.


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Juli 2022)

Hier mal ein Video, wie sich Länge, Rolle und Schnur auswirken.


----------



## Tricast (13. Juli 2022)

Das ist doch Quatsch was der erzählt. Kleine Rollen liegen doch viel besser in der Hand und sind auch leichter als sone dicke 5500er. Und dann noch mit soner flachen Spule wo nichts rauf geht und man die Schnur immer wieder erneuern muss weil sie zu kurz geworden ist. Und mit einer o,25er bin ich immer auf der sicheren Seite und brauche auch die Schnur nicht so oft wechseln, die hält einfach länger. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juli 2022)

Schön gemacht, das Video, und ansehbar schön knapp präsentiert!
Und plausible Werte.
Da geht noch mehr, aber es kostet immer recht viel Zeit - und Lust, das durchzustehen.

Heinz, ich habe inzwischen 2Stk. Concept-D.
Die haben wir uns sogar 2018 gemeinsam als neu angeguckt, auch wenn der Vertreiber FTM eben sehr Forellensee-orientiert ist, und die ziemlich teuer anbietet.
Die ist richtig schön ganz schwarz, ist im Kern ein Ryobi, und die sind eben nichtmal unterschiedlich schwer mit ihren sehr leichten immer größeren Spulendurchmessern.
Ich kann da mindestens 4 verschiedene vorhandene Spulendurchmesser drauf fahren.

Mit Geflechtschnüren (ggü. Monofil) werden Wurfweitenunterschiede noch viel spannender und extremer.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Juli 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen wie viel Wurfweite ich gewinne wenn die Rute statt 1.80 ... 2.10 lang ist bei gleichem Wurfgewicht und gleicher Rolle/Schnur...
> gehn da 10m mehr  ?



Am einfachsten geht das über Schnurstärke und vor allem über die Aerodynamik/Konstruktion der Köders - wenn man z. B. wurfoptimierte Wobbler mit Kugel-Schusskanal wählt, kann sich das schon positiv auswirken.

Blinker lassen sich auch weit ballern, sofern die nicht zu breit und nicht zu dünnblechig sind.

Mit am allerwichtigsten ist aber, dass das Ködergewicht die Rute optimal auflädt - Unter- wie Überladung ist beides nix.

Je leichter die Köder, desto stärker wirkt sich auch evtl. Wind aus.

Förderlich ist auch ein relativ großer Spulenkopf - mit ein Grund, warum ich keine Winzrollen mag und auf meiner Bach-Forellenrute eine 2500er montiert habe.


----------



## Verstrahlt (14. Juli 2022)

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Neue UL Rute fürn Vereinsteich kommt heute  ne günstige High-V Ultra Light in 2.1m mit 0,5-6g Wg... Hatte die in 1.8m zum Angeln am kleinen Bach da war Wurfweite eher nebensächlich.
Ich war eben mal bei meinem Frisör (auch Angler) der hat son tolles teil um Haardicken zu messen... meine Kairiki 0.06mm bestellt von der Großspule hat 0.1mm im Durchmesser. Jetzt weis ich nicht ob das wie immer bei Herstellerangaben einfach gelogen ist mit der dicke oder ob ich die ganze Zeit schon mit einer zu dicken Schnur angel. Rolle ist ne 2000er Exceler.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Jetzt weis ich nicht ob das wie immer bei Herstellerangaben einfach gelogen ist mit der dicke oder ob ich die ganze Zeit schon mit einer zu dicken Schnur angel. Rolle ist ne 2000er Exceler.


Das ist verbreitet so, die Dicken sind eben für den Katalog und die Führung der Käufer.
Technisch gibt es jedoch Grenzen und bestimmte Stufungen, damit Schwankungen.
200% von der Angabe messe ich oft, also anstelle 0,10 sind es gerne 0,20mm; die Krönung sind 0,08 mit 0,24mm gemessen.
Trotzdem kann das bei richtig günstig ein sinnreicher Kauf sein, z.B. zum auffüllen/unterwickeln oder auf dem Sportplatz(Sandbahn) werfen und Extrema ausprobieren. Nur eben nicht als feinste Wurfschnur.

Das ist Mist, wenn man eine 0,06 kauft, die praktisch aber genauso dick wie die 0,08 und die 0,10 ist.
Bei zwei oder drei benachbarten Schnurdicken-ANGABEN findet man das aber häufig.

Bleibt nur gleich nachmessen, bei nicht gefallenden Abweichungen nicht kaufen, oder wieder retournieren mit Mängelrüge.
Ich bin selbst beim Vergleichsweise groben Ruten-kaufen mit dig.Messchieber(Durchmesser), dig.Waage und Zollstock im Angelgeschäft unterwegs.
Wenn nicht im Webshopping, da ist es einfacher zuhause und vieles wurde nicht eine Stunde alt. Einpacken, Mängelrüge, zurück.

Anbei, wie PirschHirsch schon geschrieben hat::
die 2000er LT Spule ist ein bischen arg klein und macht enge Schnurspirale, auch für UL ist eine 3000er LT (=alte 2500 Daiwa) noch gut tragbar und hat die mit 48mm Durchmesser-größere Spule, für Long-Range Ambitionen die Spulenuntergrenze.


----------



## thanatos (14. Juli 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Herstellerangaben einfach gelogen ist mit der dicke


die Angaben auf deiner Rolle beziehen sich immer auf Mono , die Angaben bei Geflecht 
müssen nicht unbedingt gelogen sein - wenn man die Einzelfädendurchmesser addiert könnte 
es stimmen aber was im geflochtenem Zustand rauskommt - ein Fädchen oder ein Seil - wer weiß ?


----------



## DenizJP (15. Juli 2022)

habe mir letztens neben meiner 46gr Hecht-Baitcaster Combo noch ne leichtere mit 28gr gegönnt.

mal so ne generelle Frage. Meist angel ich lediglich schwere Jerkbaits oder Swimbaits an meinen BCs.


was sind denn eigentlich so die Topköder wo die BC-Combo ihre Stärken ausspielen kann? Also vom Ködertyp her.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. Juli 2022)

In einem Gewässer mit Blaualgenbefall, verändert diese den Geschmack von Fischen negativ?


----------



## Mikesch (15. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> In einem Gewässer mit Blaualgenbefall, verändert diese den Geschmack von Fischen negativ?


Aber sicher doch.
Die Fische nehmen mit ihrer Nahrung die "Algen", sind ja eigentlich Bakterien, auf, und deren Abbauprodukte werden im Fischfleisch eingelagert und verursachen das so genannte Mooseln.
Besonders stark in stehenden Gewässern ausgeprägt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Juli 2022)

Absolut widerlich - wie ein Mix aus Gully und Friedhofserde.


----------



## DenizJP (15. Juli 2022)

Eventuell ein Verkaufsschlager für die Gothic Szene?


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Juli 2022)

Genau - abdestillieren und ein Parfum namens "Slowly We Rot" oder "Olfactory Overkill" draus machen. Ein Götterfest für jede reitende Leiche.

Könnte dann nur ein kleines Problem mit Schmeißfliegen-Horden im Zielfolgeradar-Modus geben.


----------



## Mescalero (15. Juli 2022)

Blaualge pur riecht gar nicht mal so schlecht. Ein bisschen wie Leuna-Bitterfeld nach petrochemischer Industrie gemischt mit Moosbison.
Einmal durch den nicht vorhandenen Karpfenmagen gewandert und vom Muskelgewebe absorbiert kann das natürlich ganz anders sein - würde ich sicher nicht essen wollen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juli 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> habe mir letztens neben meiner 46gr Hecht-Baitcaster Combo noch ne leichtere mit 28gr gegönnt.
> 
> mal so ne generelle Frage. Meist angel ich lediglich schwere Jerkbaits oder Swimbaits an meinen BCs.
> 
> ...


Also gerade dafür kauft man sie sich doch, wenn man optimal Jerkbaits oder gejerkte Swimbaits in ordentlicher Größe fischen bzw. eben animieren will.
Alles mit Schaufel und Eigenlockaktion oder eben Leierköder (Blech) gehen anders genausogut oder besser, kleine Köder unterhalb des funzenden BC-Bereich sowieso.


----------



## jkc (15. Juli 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Alles mit Schaufel und Eigenlockaktion oder eben Leierköder (Blech) gehen anders genausogut oder besser...


Bei zum im Wurf überschlagen neigenden Schaufelködern lässt sich mit der BC etwas die Anzahl der Fehlwürfe minimieren, wird aber maßgeblich bei größeren Ködern mit großer Segelfläche ausschlaggebend. Und da wo Crankingpower gebraucht wird, würde ich auch BC vorne sehen, z.B. bei Spinnerbaits oder z.T. auch Chatterbaits.

Grüße


----------



## DenizJP (15. Juli 2022)

Danke Jungs


----------



## thanatos (16. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein bisschen wie Leuna-Bitterfeld


na na nix gegen Bitterfeld , als ich vor 50 Jahren LKW - Fahrer war nirgend wo auf der Welt kann der 
Sonnenaufgang farbenfroher sein als damals über Bitterfeld - naja den Duft mußte man schon
lieben - ich hab immer das Fenster zu gemacht .


----------



## Mescalero (16. Juli 2022)

Am übelsten gestunken hat es immer während der Zugfahrt südlich von Leipzig, in Profen. Da war eine Kokerei oder irgend etwas in der Art. Schwefel oder weiß der Kuckuck, jedenfalls wie verrottende Eier. Alle Leute haben die Fenster zugemacht aber eigentlich war das genauso schlimm: der Karo-Qualm war auch nicht ohne...


----------



## thanatos (16. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> der Karo-Qualm war auch nicht ohne...


na na - willst du dich mit mir anlegen - war die einzige richtige Männerzigarette und nur als sie noch 
Kenty hieß noch besser - habe sie geraucht solange sie bezahlbar war - der beste Effekt -
man hatte wenig Schnorrer .


----------



## Mescalero (16. Juli 2022)

Das stimmt nicht ganz. Bei einer Jugendtanzveranstaltung hat mir ein junges Mädchen die halbe Schachtel weggequalmt (und die 1,5er Flasche Sangria ausgesoffen). Das ist übrigens später meine Gattin geworden...


----------



## Kauli11 (16. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens später meine Gattin geworden...


Mann, muß die betrunken gewesen sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juli 2022)

Erst abfüllen und dann heiraten. 
Das hat bestimmt schon öfter geklappt - auch andersrum.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juli 2022)

meistens gings viel früher noch anders:  abfüllen, schwängern, heiraten müssen ...


----------



## Fruehling (16. Juli 2022)

Bei Schwängern, Abfüllen und nicht heiraten Müssen, ist dann was schief gelaufen... 

Apropos: Es gibt jetzt die Pille für danach für den Mann!
Die ändert die Blutgruppe...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Juli 2022)

Mal ne Frage zu Knicklichtern: Haben die auch ein Verfallsdatum? Stelle grad fest, daß die blauen von Euro-lite dermaßen dunkel und unauffällig sind, daß ich die jetzt auswechseln muß. Nie wieder blaue! 
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit roten gemacht? 
Sind die gelben die hellsten?


----------



## Bilch (16. Juli 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> na na - willst du dich mit mir anlegen - war die einzige richtige Männerzigarette und nur als sie noch
> Kenty hieß noch besser - habe sie geraucht solange sie bezahlbar war - der beste Effekt -
> man hatte wenig Schnorrer .



In der DDR wurde die Zigarette nur aus dem Tabak ohne Zusatz von Parfümen, Duftstoffen und Geschmacksverstärkern hergestellt.

Das waren noch Zeiten als Tabak noch Tabak war 

Was mich auf den Gedanken bringt - kann man heute irgendwo Zigaretten ohne Zusatzstoffe bekommen?


----------



## Luis2811 (16. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu Knicklichtern: Haben die auch ein Verfallsdatum? Stelle grad fest, daß die blauen von Euro-lite dermaßen dunkel und unauffällig sind, daß ich die jetzt auswechseln muß. Nie wieder blaue!
> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit roten gemacht?
> Sind die gelben die hellsten?



Meiner Meinung nach sind die gelben die hellsten, danach die roten und zum schluss die blauen. Aber auch bei den gelben gibt es zumteil auch so funzeln, die man nach einer Stunde schon nicht mehr sieht. Da muss man viele verschiedene Anbieter ausprobieren, ich bin mit den von Zebco im Moment ganz zufrieden.

Gruß Luis


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Juli 2022)

Ich habe jetzt die von JENZI "SUN LIGHT" eingesetzt, die sieht man jetzt sehr schön! An der Rutenspitze sind die für mich optimal....


----------



## Blueser (16. Juli 2022)

Ich bin auf LED umgestiegen, mit aufladbaren Miniakkus...


----------



## hanzz (16. Juli 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Was mich auf den Gedanken bringt - kann man heute irgendwo Zigaretten ohne Zusatzstoffe bekommen?


Ich wüsste nur, dass es Tabak ohne Zusätze gibt.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (16. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu Knicklichtern: Haben die auch ein Verfallsdatum? Stelle grad fest, daß die blauen von Euro-lite dermaßen dunkel und unauffällig sind, daß ich die jetzt auswechseln muß. Nie wieder blaue!
> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit roten gemacht?
> Sind die gelben die hellsten?


Habe diverse alte aus Konvoluten geknickt, die keinen Mucks mehr von sich gaben. Also ja, die haben ein Verfallsdatum, welches aber nicht aufgedruckt ist ;-)


----------



## Angler2097 (17. Juli 2022)

Knicklichter kannst du einfrieren. Die halten dann länger. 
Letztes Jahr hatte ich auch alte, so 2-3 Jahre, die hast nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Allround-Angler (17. Juli 2022)

Also bei mir haben die Knicklichter auch nach ein paar Jahren fast immer noch funktioniert.
Kühl und dunkel aufbewahrt, dann sollten sie auch etwas halten.
Es gab auch mal Pulverknicklichter ohne Flüssigkeit, die sollten besonders haltbar sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Juli 2022)

Hallo,

da ich kaum das Ansitzfischen ausübe habe ich noch eine sehr alte Packung mit Knicklichtern im Kühlschrank. Es wurde früher immer darauf hingewiesen, dass man die, wegen der längeren Haltbarkeit, kühl lagern soll. Nun habe ich gerade da ein Knicklicht entnommen, welches schon mindestens 20 Jahre alt ist (auf der Packung ist noch der DM-Preis drauf ) geknickt und es leuchtet noch gut, bin extra in den Keller gegangen und habe das Licht ausgemacht.
Ist von Cormoran und irgendetwas zwischen 21  Jahren und was weiß ich alt. Ich tippe eher auf so 25 bis 30 Jahre.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Vanner (17. Juli 2022)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Es gab auch mal Pulverknicklichter ohne Flüssigkeit, die sollten besonders haltbar sein.


Kann ich bestätigen, habe hier ca. 10 Jahre alte Pulverknicklichter die immer noch problemlos funktionieren.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Juli 2022)

Ich bevorzuge rote Knicklichter, wann immer sinnvoll möglich:

1. Rot ist im Vergleich zu gelb zwar dunkler, aber ich angele bei Dunkelheit fast nur im Nahbereich bis ca. 15 m (Pose) bzw. habe das Knicki an der Rutenspitze (Grundangeln).

2. Habe es dabei sehr viel mit Flachwasser bis max. 1 m (auch mal 50 bis 70 cm) zu tun - an solchen Stellen sind mir die gelben Funzeln auf einer Pose meist zu hell.

3. In meiner Wahrnehmung stehen rote Knickis "ruhiger" als die gelben mit ihrer "Tanzwirkung" - da kann ich feine Fischkontakte (Zander, Aal, Kleinfisch-Wurmabnagemafia) dann besser erkennen.

Blau ist für meinen Geschmack dann doch viel schwach, auch an der Rutenspitze - benutze ich nur als Markierung für Backbiter-Arme oder Affenkletterer etc. in meinem direkten Sitzbereich.

Habe durch eigene Doofheit versehentlich  auch mal ein paar blaue mitbestellt (war so ein Kombi-Pack mit verschiedenen Farben - wer vor dem Ordern lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil) - die verbrauche ich dann eben wie beschrieben.

Gelb kommt bei mir nur bei vergleichsweise größeren Distanzen auf die Pose, wenn doch mal weitere Würfe erforderlich sein sollten bzw. ich den Schwimmer zwecks Fläche-Absuchen über größere Bereiche frei treiben lasse (z. B. auf Waller - da gibt es meiner Erfahrung nach sowieso nur "on" oder "off" = bissfrei voll sichtbar oder auch bei kleineren Welsen auf einen Schlag komplett weg).


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Juli 2022)

Also die blauen Knickis waren auf einer Entfernung von 4 - 5m zur Rutenspitze gar nicht erkennbar! Normal habe ich bisher immer die kleinen roten Batterielichter von Balzer genommen, aber nach 12 - 14h Nachtangeln werden die immer schwächer und ich muß immer in die Stadt fahren, um einige Batterien nachzukaufen und die alten zu entsorgen. 

Wie sehen die Pulver-Knicklichter eigentlich aus und wer vertreibt sie?  Hatte noch nie welche in der Anwendung. 
Wenn das kühle lagern die Haltbarkeit deutlich verlängert, werde ich die Knickis zukünftig im Kühlschrank lagern. 
Ist vom Einfrieren originalverpackter K. abzuraten?


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Juli 2022)

Hallo,

nach gut vier Stunden wird das Leuchten meines Testobjekts nun erkennbar schwächer. Sehen tue ich es aber (im Dunkeln) schon noch auf so 4-5 Metern Entfernung. Da ich da kaum Erfahrungswerte habe frage ich mal, wie lange halten die heute durch?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (17. Juli 2022)

vor zwei Jahren habe ich in einer Krimskramschachtel eine Packung Miniknicklichter gefunden ,
gekauft 1991 , gelagert auf dem unisolierten Dachboden  + 40°C - u . - 10°C sind da im verlauf der Jahre 
sicher nicht selten gewesen . Ein Verfallsdatum haben die sicher keins gehabt habe geleuchtet wie vor 
Jahren sehr hell und am dritten Tag noch schwach . War manches früher besser - ich habe sie anfangs abgelehnt 
weil sie über einen Kilometer sichtbar waren  , der Stückpreis war ja auch stolze 2,- DM -


----------



## thanatos (17. Juli 2022)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Mann, muß die betrunken gewesen sein.


nee det war een Herz und eene Seele - die ham zu samm jepasst


----------



## Mescalero (17. Juli 2022)

Muss wohl so gewesen sein, immerhin hält es noch nach über 30 Jahren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> ich habe sie anfangs abgelehnt weil sie über einen Kilometer sichtbar waren


Das heißt ja nicht viel, theoretisch kann ein Menschenauge eine Kerzenflamme auf der Mondoberfläche sehen, das ist immerhin eine Lichtsekunde weit,
also ca. 384000 mal weiter.
Wenn es denn stockdunkel ist, also der Kontrast zu vollschwarz.
Sie froh, dass du bei dir nicht so unter Lichtverschmutzung leidest, woanders wird es über Städten mit Smogwolken nie richtig dunkel.
Außer vlt. bald, wenn man nachts auf Stromsparen geht, das wäre echt ein Gewinn mit mehr aus.


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juli 2022)

Bei meinen Eltern im alten Zimmer gefunden 

Weiß leider nicht mehr wer mir das geschenkt hat, eventuell mein Großvater


----------



## hanzz (18. Juli 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Bei meinen Eltern im alten Zimmer gefunden
> 
> Weiß leider nicht mehr wer mir das geschenkt hat, eventuell mein Großvater
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 412643


Geil.

Schön in einen hohen Bilderrahmen packen und in Ehren halten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Juli 2022)

Hier mal ein Tip für Knicklichter :

Wenn Ihr die im Einsatz hattet lohnt es sich, die nach Beendigung des Angeln rauszuPulen und ins Gefrierfach zu legen.

So könnt Ihr die mindestens zum *nächsten Angeltrip* nochmal verwenden , *der nochnichtmal am nächsten Tag direkt* anstehen muss, sondern auch *wochen vllt.
sogar Monate später. *

Für die Sparfüchse bzw. "Nachhaltigen" hier


----------



## yukonjack (18. Juli 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Tip für Knicklichter :
> 
> Wenn Ihr die im Einsatz hattet lohnt es sich, die nach Beendigung des Angeln rauszuPulen und ins Gefrierfach zu legen.
> 
> ...


Und dann beim nächsten Angeln die Dinger im Gefrierfach vergessen.  Jungs, so ein 100er Pack kostet keine 10,-€ , ganz schnelle Rechner können mal ausrechnen was so ein Dingens kostet. Ich brauch davon 3 Stück beim Aalangeln und die halten locker 2 Abende hintereinander. (ohne Kühlfach). Da sind mir die Preise für Tauwürmer schon wesentlich unsympathischer.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Juli 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Und dann beim nächsten Angeln die Dinger im Gefrierfach vergessen.  Jungs, so ein 100er Pack kostet keine 10,-€ , ganz schnelle Rechner können mal ausrechnen was so ein Dingens kostet. Ich brauch davon 3 Stück beim Aalangeln und die halten locker 2 Abende hintereinander. (ohne Kühlfach). Da sind mir die Preise für Tauwürmer schon wesentlich unsympathischer.


Knicklicht = 10Cent
Tauwurm = 20Cent
Wer mehr sparen will sollte ein gekauften Tauwurm weniger verbrauchen …
Reserven sind immer gut, besonders wenn man spontan ans Wasser will…


----------



## Blueser (18. Juli 2022)

Rotwurm statt Tauwurm, sind bei uns sogar fängiger und lassen sich prima züchten. Im Gegensatz zu Knicklichtern ...


----------



## angler1996 (18. Juli 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Und dann beim nächsten Angeln die Dinger im Gefrierfach vergessen.  Jungs, so ein 100er Pack kostet keine 10,-€ , ganz schnelle Rechner können mal ausrechnen was so ein Dingens kostet. Ich brauch davon 3 Stück beim Aalangeln und die halten locker 2 Abende hintereinander. (ohne Kühlfach). Da sind mir die Preise für Tauwürmer schon wesentlich unsympathischer.


na dann friere doch die Würmer ein;-)))
wobei man manchml das Gefühl hat, die werden mit Gold aufgewogen- Wattwürmer noch schlimmer


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. Juli 2022)

Jetzt im Hochsommer ohne nennenswerte Niederschläge ist man in vielen Bundesländern mit steinharten Böden  doch auf gekaufte Würmer angewiesen!  Da bezahlt man wohl jeden Preis... 
Schade, daß man Knicklichter nicht selbst herstellen kann. In den 80er Jahren gab es da mal was von DAM, daß hat damals im Set etwa 15 DM gekostet. Luciferin und Luziferase wurden in verschließbare Käppchen dosiert, die auf eine Pose oder an der Rutenspitze befestigt werden konnten.

Dafür bekam man schon 10 - 20 Knickies....


----------



## Raven87 (18. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche noch eine Shimano Baitrunner 4000 D und bin etwas verwirrt über die Bezeichnungen. Manchmal steht „D EU„ und manchmal steht „USA“ Mit drin. Der Schnureinzug wird teilweise anders angegeben 71 oder 93 cm. Da weiss ich nicht, ob das einfach nur ein Tippfehler ist.

Auf der offiziellen Shimano-Seite steht nur ein Typ: „Shimano USA Baitrunner 4000 D“

https://fish.shimano-eu.com/content/fish/eu/de/de/homepage/Product-detail.P-BAITRUNNER_D.html

Ich möchte auf keinen Fall irgendeine abgespeckte Version kaufen und diesen dicken Kurbelknauf will ich eigentlich auch nicht haben.

Ist meine Vermutung richtig, dass es nur eine Version (von der 4000er) gibt mit schmalen Kurbelknauf?


----------



## alexpp (18. Juli 2022)

Raven87 
Bin absolut kein Baitrunner Kenner. Wie Shimano beschreibt, haben die EU-Modelle 6000 und 8000 den schmalen Knauf.
Die 4000er hat einen anderen Knauf, ist sogar in der Explosionszeichnung gut zu sehen.
Bis 8000 haben sie alle 4,8:1 übersetztes Getriebe, der unterschiedliche Schnureinzug (4000 vs. 6000,8000) dürfte aus der unterschiedlichen Spulengröße resultieren.


----------



## Raven87 (18. Juli 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Raven87
> Bin absolut kein Baitrunner Kenner. Wie Shimano beschreibt, haben die EU-Modelle 6000 und 8000 den schmalen Knauf.
> Die 4000er hat einen anderen Knauf, ist sogar in der Explosionszeichnung gut zu sehen.
> Bis 8000 haben sie alle 4,8:1 übersetztes Getriebe, der unterschiedliche Schnureinzug (4000 vs. 6000,8000) dürfte aus der unterschiedlichen Spulengröße resultieren.


Meinst du, dass die Spule so viel Einfluss hat? Irgendwann passt sie ja auch nicht mehr in die Rolle.

Manche Hersteller nehmen für das Angebot der 4000er Bilder von der 6000er oder 8000er mit rundem Knauf. Finde ich ziemlich verwirrend und dumm.
Das ist eigentlich die Rolle, die ich suche. Die hat ja auch den schmalen Knauf und sieht aus wie auf der Explosionszeichnung:


----------



## alexpp (18. Juli 2022)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass die Spule so viel Einfluss hat? Irgendwann passt sie ja auch nicht mehr in die Rolle.


Größere Spule (Durchmesser) => größerer Schnureinzug, kann leicht ausgerechnet werden. Shimano rechnet meist mit dem unrealistischen max. Durchmesser der Abwurfkante. Mit größeren Spulen wachsen auch die Rotoren.


----------



## Raven87 (18. Juli 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Größere Spule (Durchmesser) => größerer Schnureinzug, kann leicht ausgerechnet werden. Shimano rechnet meist mit dem unrealistischen max. Durchmesser der Abwurfkante. Mit größeren Spulen wachsen auch die Rotoren.


Ja das ist klar, aber wenn es nur eine 4000er-Rolle gibt, kann der Rotor ja nicht wachsen. Der Unterschied, den ich Netz gefunden hab betrug 20cm pro Umdrehung. Bei so einer kleinen Rolle ist das schon was


----------



## alexpp (18. Juli 2022)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Ja das ist klar, aber wenn es nur eine 4000er-Rolle gibt, kann der Rotor ja nicht wachsen. Der Unterschied, den ich Netz gefunden hab betrug 20cm pro Umdrehung. Bei so einer kleinen Rolle ist das schon was


Dann hatten die wahrscheinlich fälschlicherweise den Schnureinzug der größeren Rollen übernommen.


----------



## Raven87 (18. Juli 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Dann hatten die wahrscheinlich fälschlicherweise den Schnureinzug der größeren Rollen übernommen.


Nee, ich denke es ist ein Fehler auf der Seite (ist ein österreichischer Shop). Bei denen steht 93 cm. Richtig ist wohl 71cm, weil es auf der Herstellerseite so steht. Ich glaube die Händler sind selbst überfordert mit den unterschiedlichen Bezeichnungen


----------



## alexpp (18. Juli 2022)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Nee, ich denke es ist ein Fehler auf der Seite (ist ein österreichischer Shop). Bei denen steht 93 cm. Richtig ist wohl 71cm, weil es auf der Herstellerseite so steht. Ich glaube die Händler sind selbst überfordert mit den unterschiedlichen Bezeichnungen


Das meine ich ja.


----------



## Raven87 (19. Juli 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Das meine ich ja.


Stimmt, hab`s falsch gelesen. Hitze und Uhrzeit haben erfolgreich gewirkt


----------



## warrior (24. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen.
Kann jemand was zur Seaguar x8 Grandmax Braid sagen, wie ist die Flechtung, Abrieb, Wurfeigenschaften.
Danke


----------



## Thomas. (24. Juli 2022)

Raven87 schrieb:


> ich brauche noch eine Shimano Baitrunner 4000 D und bin etwas verwirrt über die Bezeichnungen. Manchmal steht „D EU„ und manchmal steht „USA“ Mit drin. Der Schnureinzug wird teilweise anders angegeben 71 oder 93 cm. Da weiss ich nicht, ob das einfach nur ein Tippfehler ist.


die 4000er hat einen Schnureinzug von 71cm, 6000er von 89cm, 8000er von 91cm, 12000er von 93cm.
die 4000er hat einen anderen Kurbelknauf wie die andern ( so eine Art flaches Dreieck) die EU(6000, 8000) haben den Knauf der OC.
die 4000er hat auch ein kleineres Gehäuse, eigentlich das selbe wie alle aktuellen 2500er und 4000er BR Modelle von Shimano (OC, ST, DL, X-Aero), und die X-Aero 4000 hat zb. obwohl eine 4000er, einen Breiteren Rotor wie die anderen


----------



## fordprefect (24. Juli 2022)

Mal generell ins blaue gefragt: Kann man Spinnruten mit Gewicht am Rutenfuß austarieren? War heute mit mriner mittleren Spinnrute unterwegs und die Kombo ist etwas kopflastig. Schwerpunkt liegt ca. bei der Hakenöse. Das spürt man nach ein paar Stunden schon irgendwie im Handgelenk.
Meine leichte Spinnkombo hat den Schwerpunkt schön angenehm am Rollenhalter.


----------



## hanzz (24. Juli 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Mal generell ins blaue gefragt: Kann man Spinnruten mit Gewicht am Rutenfuß austarieren? War heute mit mriner mittleren Spinnrute unterwegs und die Kombo ist etwas kopflastig. Schwerpunkt liegt ca. bei der Hakenöse. Das spürt man nach ein paar Stunden schon irgendwie im Handgelenk.
> Meine leichte Spinnkombo hat den Schwerpunkt schön angenehm am Rollenhalter.


Klar geht das. Manche Ruten, wie z. B. Grey's haben Schraubgewichte. 
Da gibt es verschiedene Lösungen 
z. B. Dropshotblei mit Malerkrepp umwickeln bis es in die Öffnung des Blanks unten geklemmt werden kann. 
Dafür muss der Griff natürlich geöffnet werden. 
Endkappe oder Kork entfernen und anschließend wieder verkleben.


----------



## fordprefect (24. Juli 2022)

Und ist das ideal, wie ich annehme, dass bei kleinem Finger hinter der Rolle, alles im Gleichgewicht ist?

Muss mal schauen, wie ich das auf bekomme. Bin groß und stark, denke das Ungleichgewicht ist unangenehmr als ein gering höheres Gesamtgewicht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Juli 2022)

Kopflastigkeit ist bei jedem Angler ein unterschiedliches Gefühl, was bei einem noch als gut und besser durchgeht, ist dem anderen schon viel zu kopflastig. Und wenn du es so hinbekommen willst, das der Schwerpunkt beim kleinen Finger liegen soll, wirst du unten reichlich Gewicht verbauen müssen, da du dann auch noch die Rolle zum Teil  mit austarieren must. Schwerpunkt liegt meisten oberhalb der Rolle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juli 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Kann man Spinnruten mit Gewicht am Rutenfuß austarieren?


Man kann Spinruten mit Gewicht am Rutenende gut austarieren, in gewissen Grenzen bei normalen Rutenklassen bis etwa 40g, .
Bei zuviel Gewicht macht es noch ganz andere Probleme, wie extremes Nachschwingen und Schwabbeln, die man erst recht nicht haben möchte.

Mit mehr Rollengewicht am Rollenhalter klappt das nur wenig, man braucht dazu schon 1) einen langen Vorgriff und 2) ein vorgreifen des Anglers.


----------



## Raven87 (25. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

kann jemand einen guten Rucksack empfehlen? Muss keine super speziellen Anforderungen erfüllen (Sitzplatz oä.), sollte nur Platz für Futter, Gaskocher, Topf und Co. bieten und durchdacht sein. Habe keine Lust mehr 2-3 Eimer zum Angelplatz zu schleppen und der Rücken ist meistens ohnehin frei.
Aktuell liebäugle ich mit dem Fox Camolite Ruckall.

Lasst mal was hören, gerne auch mit Begründung, warum ihr euch für das jeweilige Modell entschieden habt.


----------



## jkc (25. Juli 2022)

Rucksack ist relativ individuell, mir persönlich gefallen die ganzen Lösungen aus der Angelbranche in der Regel nicht, alleine schon weil ich sie für überteuert halte.
Großes US Assaultpack gibt's für unter 30€ und ist top.

Grüße JK


----------



## Raven87 (25. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Rucksack ist relativ individuell, mir persönlich gefallen die ganzen Lösungen aus der Angelbranche in der Regel nicht, alleine schon weil ich sie für überteuert halte.
> Großes US Assaultpack gibt's für unter 30€ und ist top.
> 
> Grüße JK


Ja das stimmt, die sind einfach teuer, aber halt auch gut durchdacht. Die zwei großen Innenfächer bei dem Fox Rucksack gefallen mir sehr gut. In einem kann man einfach die Köder rein feuern und in dem anderen großen Hauptfach packt man Sachen wie Kocher, nen Topf etc. rein.
Den Assaultpack habe ich zum Spinnangeln, dafür ist er okay, aber zum Ansitzangeln finde ich den nicht so praktisch

Edit: Habe glatt den Hauptgrund vergessen... Bei dem Assaultpack muss man erstmal wühlen, bis man die Sachen von unten hoch gekramt hat und den Rücksäcken, die man seitlich aufmachen kann ist man schnell ohne großen Lärm an seine Sachen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Juli 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Mal generell ins blaue gefragt: Kann man Spinnruten mit Gewicht am Rutenfuß austarieren? War heute mit mriner mittleren Spinnrute unterwegs und die Kombo ist etwas kopflastig. Schwerpunkt liegt ca. bei der Hakenöse. Das spürt man nach ein paar Stunden schon irgendwie im Handgelenk.



Wie lang ist die Rute denn? 

Falls eine 2,70er: Die sind meist alle irgendwie zumindest etwas kopflastig (vor allem Gewichtspar-Modelle mit geteiltem Griff).

Mittlerweile bevorzuge ich daher 2,40er-Spinnruten - für mich der ideale Kompromiss aus guter Wurfweite, Komfort und Ufer-Vegetationstauglichkeit. Zudem angenehm in puncto Köderführung, wenn man dabei auch viel mit der Rute arbeitet (da geringerer Hebel).


----------



## fordprefect (25. Juli 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wie lang ist die Rute denn?
> 
> Falls eine 2,70er: Die sind meist alle irgendwie zumindest etwas kopflastig (vor allem Gewichtspar-Modelle mit geteiltem Griff).
> 
> Mittlerweile bevorzuge ich daher 2,40er-Spinnruten - für mich der ideale Kompromiss aus guter Wurfweite, Komfort und Ufer-Vegetationstauglichkeit. Zudem angenehm in puncto Köderführung, wenn man dabei auch viel mit der Rute arbeitet (da geringerer Hebel).


Ja, 270 mit 45g. Auch geteilter Griff.
Es geht schon, wenn das so sein soll kann ivh auch dem noch mehr Chancen geben


----------



## Floma (26. Juli 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin kurz im Angelladen. Ich habe allerlei Zeug gekauft, darunter auch ein Matrix Fine Mesh Landing Net 45X35cm.
> Zu diesem Kescherkopf würde ich jetzt gerne ein schraubbares System mit mindestens 4 Metern bestellen wollen (gab es im Laden so nicht).
> 
> Der Kopf ist quasi männlich. In diesem Internet bin ich auf einen "Browning Xi-Match Unterfangkescherstab 4 Meter" gestoßen. Passt das? Gibt es andere Systeme, wo ein Teil so ca. 1m - 1,3m ist und ich "beliebig" anschrauben kann? Für die 4m will ich nicht mehr als 50 Euro bezahlen. Wenn es aber sein muss ...


Ich kann die Frage unterdessen soweit beantworten, als dass die 4m Tele-Kescherstange von Decatlon passt. Wird wohl alles auf 3/8" Britisch Standard Fine hinauslaufen.

Aus der Decatlon-Bestellung ergibt sich allerdings eine neue Frage: wie heißen die Konnektoren für feine Stippposen? Ich hab so was in größer für Waggler, also quasi ein Schlauch mit Wirbel oder Öse am Ende. Der Innendurchmesser der kleinen Schläuche müsste die Pose mit 1mm Durchmesser halten.


----------



## yukonjack (26. Juli 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich kann die Frage unterdessen soweit beantworten, als dass die 4m Tele-Kescherstange von Decatlon passt. Wird wohl alles auf 3/8" Britisch Standard Fine hinauslaufen.
> 
> Aus der Decatlon-Bestellung ergibt sich allerdings eine neue Frage: wie heißen die Konnektoren für feine Stippposen? Ich hab so was in größer für Waggler, also quasi ein Schlauch mit Wirbel oder Öse am Ende. Der Innendurchmesser der kleinen Schläuche müsste die Pose mit 1mm Durchmesser halten.


meinst du so was?








						1.44€ 40% OFF|50Pcs 3 Größe Angeln Float Float Adapter Weiche für Meer Karpfen Fliegen Angeln Spinner Köder Zubehör Jig Haken Angeln werkzeug Wobbler|Fischerfloß|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## Mescalero (26. Juli 2022)

Jenzi nennt sie Posenaufstecker. 

https://www.angelplatz.de/posenaufstecker-mit-wirbel--zj0910


----------



## Floma (26. Juli 2022)

Danke yukonjack ,danke Mescalero. Bei Ali und eBay mit Versand aus China hab ich es schon gesehen. Bei den China-Stippen war bei mir auch je einer dabei.
Jetzt hab ich aber auch einen deutschen Namen. Wenn ich versucht hätte, das dem falschen Fachverkäufer zu erklären, hätte er mich nur irritiert angeschaut und das neuste fürs Spinnfischen feil geboten.


----------



## Raven87 (27. Juli 2022)

Das Beste zum feinen Posenangeln sind diese Dinger:









						POSEN- ADAPTER / BT FLOAT ADAPTER - HB 153  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie POSEN- ADAPTER / BT FLOAT ADAPTER - HB 153 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Juli 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Der Innendurchmesser der kleinen Schläuche müsste die Pose mit 1mm Durchmesser halten



Falls Du keine super feinen Posenadapter bekommst, kannst Du auch das Posenstab-Ende ne Runde per Schrumpfschlauch verdicken

--> einfach ne Variante wählen, die sich auf 1 mm oder etwas weniger zusammenzieht. Ggf. einen Schlauch mit dickerer Wandung verwenden.

Auch für solche Zwecke verwende ich standardmäßig Meterware aus dem Elektrobereich - im Vergleich zu "Angel-Schrumpfschlauch" meist deutlich günstiger.

Zudem gibt es da je nach Anbieter auch ganz feine und ganz große Durchmesser sowie Varianten mit Kleber auf der Innenseite (wenn es besonders krass am Eingeschrumpften halten soll).


----------



## Fishhunter97 (28. Juli 2022)

Moinsen,

ich habe da mal ne Frage... ich wollte heute los mit meiner Spinnrute, habe allerdings kein Stahlvorfach mehr... Ich wollte mit Gummifischen/Twistern bis maximal 4Inch am Jigkopf los an einen mir noch unbekannten See, wo ich aber weiss das dort hechte vorkommen. Als Vorfach nutze ich einen Meter Fluro in Stärke 0,26mm. 

Frage: Kann ich das Risiko eingehen ohne Stahlvorfach los zu gehen ? Oder meint ihr, dass die Hechtgefahr zu hoch ist ? Ich bin Neuling auf dem Gebiet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2022)

Wenn du mit Kleinstködern(light/ultralight) auf Barsch angelst, geht es auch ohne Stahl aber bei 4 inch Ködern sind Hechtbisse ja vorprorgammiert.
Dann kommst du um Stahl nicht drum herum.


----------



## hanzz (28. Juli 2022)

Fishhunter97 schrieb:


> 0,26mm.





Fishhunter97 schrieb:


> Kann ich das Risiko eingehen ohne Stahlvorfach los zu gehen ?



Ganz kurz und knapp.
Nein.


----------



## Fishhunter97 (28. Juli 2022)

Alles klar, wusste nicht so genau ab wann man da die "Grenze" zieht. Dann muss ich vorher noch zum Laden meines Vertrauens und mir Vorfächer holen.. ärgerlich, aber selber Schuld


----------



## Fishhunter97 (28. Juli 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ganz kurz und knapp.
> Nein.


Welche Dicke empfiehlst du da bei 0,26er Fluorocarbon an einer 0,10er geflochtenen ? Oder kann ich das Fluoro da ganz weglassen ?

Danke!


----------



## hanzz (28. Juli 2022)

Fishhunter97 schrieb:


> Alles klar, wusste nicht so genau ab wann man da die "Grenze" zieht. Dann muss ich vorher noch zum Laden meines Vertrauens und mir Vorfächer holen.. ärgerlich, aber selber Schuld


Da gibt es eigentlich gar keine Grenze.
Hechte nehmen auch mal 2 Inch Köder, vielleicht nicht so häufig.

Bei Hechtvorkommen sollte man zumindest eine kurze Stahlspitze (30cm / um die 6kg Tragkraft) vorschalten wenn es mit kleinen Ködern auf Barsch geht.


----------



## alexpp (28. Juli 2022)

Einfachste Geschichte wäre Knotenlosverbinder und Stahlvorfach.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hechte nehmen auch mal 2 Inch Köder, vielleicht nicht so häufig.



Genau aber zur Barschangelei mit Winzködern 1 und 2 inch würde ich trotzdem nur FC oder Mono vorschalten.


----------



## Benni23 (28. Juli 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau aber zur Barschangelei mit Winzködern 1 und 2 inch würde ich trotzdem nur FC oder Mono vorschalten.


Seh ich auch so. Vor allem wo zieht man da die Grenze? Könnte ja theoretisch auch der Meter+ beißen und dann könnte eine 15 cm oder gar kürzere Spitze auch nicht reichen. 

Falsch oder richtig gibt's hier meiner Meinung nach nicht. Genau wie beim Spinnfischen und ordentlichem Welsbestand. Letztere reißt man halt ab und an ab außer man geht mit Wallertackle auf Barsch/Zander/Hecht. Macht halt auch keinen Sinn. Man sollte sich m.E. an der zu befischenden Art orientieren.

Gruß


----------



## Snâsh (28. Juli 2022)

Benni23 schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so. Vor allem wo zieht man da die Grenze? Könnte ja theoretisch auch der Meter+ beißen und dann könnte eine 15 cm oder gar kürzere Spitze auch nicht reichen.
> 
> Falsch oder richtig gibt's hier meiner Meinung nach nicht. Genau wie beim Spinnfischen und ordentlichem Welsbestand. Letztere reißt man halt ab und an ab außer man geht mit Wallertackle auf Barsch/Zander/Hecht. Macht halt auch keinen Sinn. Man sollte sich m.E. an der zu befischenden Art orientieren.
> 
> Gruß


Klar kommt es immer auf die Relation an, aber eine kurze Stahlspitze stört halt auch den Barsch nicht und man hat wenigstens etwas getan.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> aber eine kurze Stahlspitze stört halt auch den Barsch nicht



Da kommt es auch noch drauf an wie klar das Wasser ist und wie stark beangelt.


----------



## jkc (28. Juli 2022)

Bei Allerweltsbarschen, die niemals alleine vorkommen und unter allen Räubern am stärksten futterneidisch sind?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Bei Allerweltsbarschen, die niemals alleine vorkommen und unter allen Räubern am stärksten futterneidisch sind?



Nein bei den großen, die einzeln oder in kleinen Trupps unterwegs sind und nicht grundlos so alt geworden sind.

20cm Bärschen ist das Vorfach egal.


----------



## Mescalero (28. Juli 2022)

Ich hatte schon Hechte beim Fliegenfischen, natürlich beißt kein Meter auf eine Nymphe und die Minis zwicken das Mono auch nicht durch. Hechte schnappen sich auch mal einen Dendro aber deshalb verwendet noch lange kein Plötzangler Stahl.

Wie Benni23 schreibt, sollte man sich m.E. am Zielfisch orientieren. Allerdings sind 4inch ganz klar hechtgefährlich, würde ich nie mit FC oder Mono versuchen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon Hechte beim Fliegenfischen, natürlich beißt kein Meter auf eine Nymphe und die Minis zwicken das Mono auch nicht durch. Hechte schnappen sich auch mal einen Dendro aber deshalb verwendet noch lange kein Plötzangler Stahl.
> 
> Wie Benni23 schreibt, sollte man sich m.E. am Zielfisch orientieren. Allerdings sind 4inch ganz klar hechtgefährlich, würde ich nie mit FC oder Mono versuchen.


Es waren bei mir am Monofil als kleinste Köder, die vom Großhecht genascht wurden, schon winzige Gr.2 Spinner oder 5cm Twister, entweder sofort ab oder sogar im Kescher gelandet.


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon Hechte beim Fliegenfischen, natürlich beißt kein Meter auf eine Nymphe


Oh, doch, und auch 128 cm beißt auf eine Nymphe, zum Glück hatte der Kollege den Fisch direkt in der Maulspalte gehackt, ansonsten wäre das bestimmt anders ausgegangen. So kam kein Zahn an die Schnur heran, war aber ein sehr langer Kampf.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Juli 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein bei den großen, die einzeln oder in kleinen Trupps unterwegs sind und nicht grundlos so alt geworden sind.
> 
> 20cm Bärschen ist das Vorfach egal.



Danke, danke !

An einem glasklaren Baggersee fange ich keinen einzigen Barsch über 25cm , wenn ich da mit Stahl und /oder durchgehender Geflochtener "antanze".

Hier gilt klar : wer keine Mono nimmt , verliert.

Dennoch gelang es mir sehr oft , Hechte der 65-85er Klasse auf kleinfingerlange Köder ohne Stahl zu laden.

Ich habe neulich den Angriff eines etwa 80er Hechtes auf meinen Miniköder vor den Füßen gesehen - das war eher ein gemächliches , beiläufiges

leichtes einsaugen...die wissen ja auch, dass der Mini-Störenfried im Grunde genommen nicht weg kann - und langen eher sachte zu.

Das soll nat. KEINE Empfehlung sein - wenn der Hecht den kleinen Gummi abbeißt , lacht er trotzdem drüber ( und der 40er Barsch über Stahl und dreht amüsiert ab )

Wohlgemerkt : *(glas) klares Wasser und ggf. regelm. Angeldruck !*

R.S.


----------



## W-Lahn (28. Juli 2022)

Ich hab bei der Bachforellenpirsch folgenden Raubtierschädel gefunden, hat jemand eine Ahnung von welchem Tier dieser stammt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist - Jürgen weiß das bestimmt.


----------



## Mescalero (28. Juli 2022)

Schwierig ohne Größenvergleich. Nach Fuchs sieht es nicht aus, dafür ist die Schnauze zu kurz und ich meine auch, dass die Eckzähne schlanker wären. Vielleicht hat jemand dort seinen Hund beigesetzt. 

Lorenz  kennt sich aus!


----------



## W-Lahn (28. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Schwierig ohne Größenvergleich. Nach Fuchs sieht es nicht aus, dafür ist die Schnauze zu kurz und ich meine auch, dass die Eckzähne schlanker wären. Vielleicht hat jemand dort seinen Hund beigesetzt.
> 
> Lorenz  kennt sich aus!


Eher klein wie man am Efeu erkennt, würde "Faustgroß" sagen...


----------



## Fishhunter97 (28. Juli 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ganz kurz und knapp.
> Nein.



Danke! Der einzige Biss des Tages von einem Hecht vor meinen Füßen  leider konnte ich den nicht landen, da der anhieb zu sachte war denke ich. Das Stahlvorfach hat er komplett verbogen und halb in Kescher war er auch.. naja, draus gelernt


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juli 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Taxidermist - Jürgen weiß das bestimmt.


Dachs.


----------



## W-Lahn (29. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dachs.


Vielen Dank!


----------



## FischFreund84 (29. Juli 2022)

Blöde Frage:

Ich habe mir jetzt meine zweite Spinnrute gegönnt. Diesmal eine Preisklasse höher und eine Gewichtsklasse leichter als meine Quantum Drive Spin mit einem WG bis 76g - die Sportex Curve RS-2 mit 270cm und einem Wg von 20g (Toleranz 9-26). Dazu eine Daiwa-Rolle.

Hoffnung ist, dass ich mit feinerem Gerät auf Barsch vllt mehr Bisse und somit auch Fische bekomme. Von meinem ersten Ausfug abgesehen war ich bisher a wenig erfolgreich. Nun die Frage: Auf welche Köder würdet ihr da setzen?
Ich mag ja Spinmads. Irgendwie habe ich bei denen ein gutes Gefühl, auch wenn ich damit noch nichts gefangen habe.  So kleine Barschgummis mit leichten Jigköpfen, wie man sie an Stillgewässern wohl verwendet, sind ja eigentlich schon wieder zu leicht dafür, oder? Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand eine Empfehlung für Art taugliches Köderset oder Sets mit vernünftigen Jigköpfen, dami ich mir da mal einen ordentlichen Grundstock zulegen kann?


Ach ja, eine Feederrute von Rod Rodman (bis 110g) habe ich mir auch besorgt. Habe noch nie gefeedert, aber übelst Bock darauf. Dazu fällt mir allerdings noch keine Frage ein.^^


----------



## fordprefect (30. Juli 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage:
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt meine zweite Spinnrute gegönnt. Diesmal eine Preisklasse höher und eine Gewichtsklasse leichter als meine Quantum Drive Spin mit einem WG bis 76g - die Sportex Curve RS-2 mit 270cm und einem Wg von 20g (Toleranz 9-26). Dazu eine Daiwa-Rolle.
> 
> ...


Ich bin nicht der erfahrendste Spinnangler, aber ich würde dir ganz einfach kleine Spinner empfehlen, wie Mepps Größe 1-2, kleine 5-6cm Gufis, kleine Twister.
Das sind jetzt zwar die Empfehlungen, die man überall immer wieder findet, aber hat wohl auch nen Gund, dass das so ist.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Juli 2022)

Ich würde Köder wählen, deren Gesamtgewicht bei ca. 50 bis 60 % des Max-WGs liegt (also in diesem Fall ca. 13 bis 15 g) - dann lädt sich die Rute beim Werfen am besten auf:

Es macht keinen Sinn, an der oberen WG-Grenze zu fischen oder diese zu überschreiten - im Extremfall kann es da knacken, während evtl. auch nicht mehr genügend Power-Headroom für souveräne Köderführung und einen sicher sitzenden Anhieb vorhanden ist.

Unterladen der Rute ist in puncto Schäden/Anhieb unkritisch, kostet aber Wurfweite. Das macht wiederum nichts, wenn z. B. ne Runde leichter im Nahbereich gefischt wird und dann eben schwerere Köder für größere Distanzen zum Einsatz kommen.

Bei eigentlich zu leichten Ködern kann jedoch das Gefühl bei der Köderführung leiden (auch je nach verwendeter Schnurstärke), wenn dann quasi gar kein Einholwiderstand mehr da ist - einen Tod muss man halt sterben, wenn für den Leichtkram keine extra Kombo angeschafft bzw. mitgeschleift werden soll.

Das ist aber Gewohnheitssache:

In diesem Fall hilft dann "virtuelle Steuerung" = Kontrolle des Köderlaufs über einen "Film" im Kopf. Das geht aber nur bei sehr genauer Köderkenntnis = man weiß, was der Köder bei welchen Impulsen macht, obwohl man nicht viel bis quasi nichts davon spürt.

Das ist für einen Anfänger allerdings zunächst ziemlich schwierig bis unmöglich, kommt dann mit steigender Erfahrung. Gewisses Abstraktionsvermögen vorausgesetzt.

Hat aber natürlich auch alles seine Grenzen - an die erwähnte Rute würde ich z. B. keine 3-g-Köder dranhängen, das bockt es dann wirklich nicht mehr.

Welche Köder, ist im Prinzip egal bzw. Geschmackssache - Gesamtgewicht ist Gesamtgewicht (bei Gummis inkl. Kopf). Ob nun Hard- oder Softbaits. Es geht nur um Aufladung, Köderführung und Bissverwertung.

Was da dann genau geworfen oder geführt wird, spielt daher prinzipiell keine Rolle - reine Geschmackssache je nach individuellen Vorlieben des Anglers. Der eine fischt lieber Hardbaits und kaum Gummi, beim anderen ist es andersrum. Oder kann eben mit hard wie soft irgendwie was anfangen.

Da muss eben jeder für sich selbst herausfinden, was ihm persönlich am besten liegt.

Die Druckentwicklung des jeweiligen Köders sollte jedoch auch immer beachtet werden (vor allem, wenn evtl. noch Strömung hinzukommt).

Wobei die weiche Curve jetzt nicht unbedingt als Gummirute prädestiniert ist. Aber auch das ist erneut reine Geschmackssache - der eine mag eher weiche Ruten, der andere eher härtere. Hauptsache, man kommt selbst damit optimal klar.

Ködergrößen haben generell gar nichts zu sagen: Es gibt sowohl klein/sehr schwer als auch groß/sehr leicht. Relevant sind daher nur das angesprochene Gesamtgewicht und die Druckentwicklung.

Von Gummi-Ködersets inkl. Köpfen rate ich ab - die mitgelieferten Kopfgewichte sind je nach Gewässer/Einsatzzweck oft nicht brauchbar (zu leicht oder zu schwer).

Dann müssen ohnehin Köpfe gezielt nachgekauft werden, wenn das Sinn machen soll. Und man kann sich evtl. Auseinanderpopeln von Ab-Werk-Geriggtem sparen - da lieber gleich Passendes an einem "nackten" Gummi montieren.

Bei Unsicherheit am besten ein paar wenige identische Testköder mit verschiedenene Kopfgewichten riggen. Wenn man dann herausgefunden hat, was da wo und wie situativ funktioniert, kann man auch die restlichen Baits (z. B. in 17 verschiedenen Farben  ) entsprechend ausstatten

--> es macht keinen Sinn, vorab eine ganze Großladung ins Blaue rein zu riggen und dann potenziell doch wieder auseinandernehmen zu müssen.

Insofern:

Gewässer analysieren (Tiefe, Strömung etc.) inkl. situativer Einsatzzweck dort (inkl. angedachte Angeltiefe, Methode, Angeltempo/Sinkrate, Köderart/Druckentwicklung = Action/No-Action usw.) und dann die Kopfgewichte gezielt darauf abstimmen. Alles andere resultiert nur in Totkapital-Staubfängern.

Hierbei sollte auch noch beachtet werden, dass diverse Gummis (vor allem Flanker und Action-Modelle mit Schaufelschwanz) je nach Gummihärte oft ein gewisses Mindest-Kopfgewicht brauchen = mit zu leichten Köpfen laufen die nur noch schlecht bis gar nicht mehr.

Da kann man aber keine Pauschalantwort geben, da das ausschließlich vom individuellen Gummiköder abhängt.

Auch aus diesem Grund kommt man IMO um ein gewisses Spektrum an Bleiköpfen in verschiedenen Gewichten nicht herum, um verschiedenen Ködern wie Situationen möglichst gut abgestimmt begegnen zu können.

Bleiköpfe idealerweise auch mal nachwiegen - die haben nicht unbedingt genau das angegebene Gewicht (= gewisse Abweichungen sind auch da möglich).

Macht aber nichts, einfach beim Riggen dann mit einkalkulieren.


----------



## FischFreund84 (30. Juli 2022)

Also das "ideale Gewicht" liegt laut Sportex ja bei 20g. 
Aber dann werde ich vermutlich einfach mal damit leben, dass kleine Gummifische nicht ewig weit fliegen. Spinmads sollten auch mit 10g schon ordentlich Strecke machen, die fliegen ja sehr gut. 
Und ich muss mir mal einen ordentlichen Grundstock an Jigköpfen zulegen. Vielleicht halt Sets mit Jigs ohne Gummis.


----------



## Angler2097 (30. Juli 2022)

Du kannst die Jigs auch einzeln kaufen. z.B. 5 x 1/0 5 Gramm und 5 x 1/0 10 Gramm. Die müssen natürlich von der Größe zu deinen Gummis passen.

Was hast du denn da für eine Rolle? Und was für eine Schnurstärke ist da drauf? Das wirkt sich nämlich auf die Wurfweite aus.


----------



## hanzz (30. Juli 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Also das "ideale Gewicht" liegt laut Sportex ja bei 20g.
> Aber dann werde ich vermutlich einfach mal damit leben, dass kleine Gummifische nicht ewig weit fliegen. Spinmads sollten auch mit 10g schon ordentlich Strecke machen, die fliegen ja sehr gut.
> Und ich muss mir mal einen ordentlichen Grundstock an Jigköpfen zulegen. Vielleicht halt Sets mit Jigs ohne Gummis.


Musst du denn immer weit raus? 

Ich werfe mit ner Akilas 10-45g WG auch 3 und 4  Inch Köder an 5 oder 7g Köpfen. 
Ist ja dabei nicht das Jigkopf Gewicht alleine, welches geworfen wird. 
Der Köder wiegt auch was. 
Mit einer ordentlichen Abstimmung Rolle Schnur kommt man da schon auf Wurfweite. 
Mit meiner leichteren Zanderrute oder wenn man will schwereren Barschrute 28g WG werf ich auch 7g Wobbler weit genug. 0,10er Jbraid auf einer 2500er Daiwa Legalis LT. 

Klar am Baggersee wo man an eine weit draußen liegende Kante muss, zählt manchmal jeder halbe Meter. Am Fluß stehen die Fische aber oftmals vor den Füßen. 

Denke aber mit nicht zu dicker Schnur wirst du auch mit kleinen Ködern und 5g Köpfen mit der Sportex weit genug kommen. 

Muss auch nicht immer leicht sein. 
Im Sommer stehen Barsche gern mal auf schnelle Aktion am überbleitem Kopf. 
10 - 14g am 5cm Gummi im Mittelwasser eines Sees z. B.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Juli 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Muss auch nicht immer leicht sein.
> Im Sommer stehen Barsche gern mal auf schnelle Aktion am überbleitem Kopf.
> 10 - 14g am 5cm Gummi im Mittelwasser eines Sees z. B.



Genau das meinte ich mit "situativ angepasst" - so etwas kann ja auch vorkommen.

Drum macht eine entsprechende Auswahl an Kopfgewichten großen Sinn - je nachdem, was da gerade "angesagt" ist.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Juli 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich werfe mit ner Akilas 10-45g WG auch 3 und 4 Inch Köder an 5 oder 7g Köpfen.



Mache ich auch so mit meiner M-Spinne bis 56 g Max-WG und 15-lbs-Schnur auf Zander.

Schwerere Köpfe als 7 g kann ich an den meisten meiner Gewässer im "Normalbetrieb" nicht benutzen, da viel zu flach. Drum auch nur Tipup-Heads wg. zusätzlichem Dreckgrund mit Laub drauf (größtenteils auch noch weich).

Das fliegt dann halt nicht bis zum Horizont, aber noch ausreichend auf Fangweite.

Schnell und überbleit wie oben beschrieben heißt dann 10 g. Das ist aber je nach Angelstelle schon grenzwertig: Mehr geht definitiv nicht, sonst resultiert das nur noch in Grundpflügen/-reinbohren.

Fürs Distanzangeln mit Maximal-Wurfweite nehme ich dann z. B. einfach gejiggte Blinker und Lipless Cranks - die lassen sich prima weit ballern und fangen auch einwandfrei Zander.

Muss ja nicht immer Gummi sein.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Juli 2022)

Kennt jemand diese Tier?


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Juli 2022)

Könnte eine Bremse sein, evtl. Goldaugenbremse.


----------



## hanzz (30. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Kennt jemand diese Tier?


Nicht persönlich   

Google sagt 



			Goldaugenbremse - Google Suche


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2022)

Und das Sauvieh sticht. 
Alle Verwandten sind momentan meine Top Primary Targets in der Klatschenvernichtung, weil sie zudem auch noch lautlosesten Flieger u. Schweber sind.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Juli 2022)

Boah nä, noch mehr Stechviecher...Zum Glück hört man die ganz gut wenn die im Zelt sind.

Mit ein Grund, warum ich eigentlich kein Fan von Hochsommer bin. Der Herbst ist die viel geilere Jahreszeit. Fische beißen besser, weniger Viechzeugs, angenehmere Temperaturen. Naja, in 1,5 Monaten isses ja endlich so weit


----------



## FischFreund84 (30. Juli 2022)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Du kannst die Jigs auch einzeln kaufen. z.B. 5 x 1/0 5 Gramm und 5 x 1/0 10 Gramm. Die müssen natürlich von der Größe zu deinen Gummis passen.
> 
> Was hast du denn da für eine Rolle? Und was für eine Schnurstärke ist da drauf? Das wirkt sich nämlich auf die Wurfweite aus.




Der Händler hat mir auf die Sportex eine geflochtene Schur (ich glaube 9kg Tragkraft) gezogen. 
Die Rolle ist eine Daiwa Fuego-LT 3000 CXH.


----------



## Angler2097 (30. Juli 2022)

Die Rolle ist gut. Die Schnur finde ich etwas zu dick, das kostet Wurfweite. Müsste eine 0,15er sein?
Stell die Bremse vernünftig ein, nicht dass die Rute gleich bricht 

Köder würde ich mir ein paar 3er und 4er Mepps Aglia in silber kaufen. Die fangen und sind einfach zu führen. Für 2er ist die Schnur wohl zu dick?
Vielleicht noch ein paar Crankbaits in deiner WG-Range.


----------



## FischFreund84 (30. Juli 2022)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Die Rolle ist gut. Die Schnur finde ich etwas zu dick, das kostet Wurfweite. Müsste eine 0,15er sein?
> Stell die Bremse vernünftig ein, nicht dass die Rute gleich bricht
> 
> Köder würde ich mir ein paar 3er und 4er Mepps Aglia in silber kaufen. Die fangen und sind einfach zu führen. Für 2er ist die Schnur wohl zu dick?
> Vielleicht noch ein paar Crankbaits in deiner WG-Range.


Beim nächsten Mal mache ich vielleicht eine feinere Schnur drauf. Crankbaits habe ich noch nie probiert. Das sind quasi Wobbler ohne Schaufen, oder?
Habe vorhin im Laden nochmal ein paar Spinmads eingesackt. Die sollten ja eigentlich auch ales können, was ein normaler Spinner kann. Diesmal mit 10g (mit 14g flogen die auf jeden Fall gut, aber die 10er sinken sicher auch schon ausreichend schnell).

Vielleicht bin ich morgen ganz früh nochmal an dem See (grüner See in Ratingen) vom letzten Mal. Bin aber noch unsicher, ob ich mich da dann nicht statt zu spinnen das erste Mal beim Feedern versuche.

Die Bremse stelle ich so ein, dass ich mit der Hand gerade noch Schnur nehmen kann, oder?


----------



## fordprefect (30. Juli 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal mache ich vielleicht eine feinere Schnur drauf. Crankbaits habe ich noch nie probiert. Das sind quasi Wobbler ohne Schaufen, oder?
> Habe vorhin im Laden nochmal ein paar Spinmads eingesackt. Die sollten ja eigentlich auch ales können, was ein normaler Spinner kann. Diesmal mit 10g (mit 14g flogen die auf jeden Fall gut, aber die 10er sinken sicher auch schon ausreichend schnell).
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich morgen ganz früh nochmal an dem See (grüner See in Ratingen) vom letzten Mal. Bin aber noch unsicher, ob ich mich da dann nicht statt zu spinnen das erste Mal beim Feedern versuche.


Ich halte Feedern oder auch andere Friedfischmethoden für den besseren Einstieg ins Angeln.


----------



## hanzz (30. Juli 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Ich halte Feedern oder auch andere Friedfischmethoden für den besseren Einstieg ins Angeln.


Wenn man aber Bock aufs Spinnen hat   
Wenn ich Bock auf Motorrad fahren habe, hol ich mir auch nicht erst n Fahrrad. 


Mit den Spinmads kannst nicht soviel falsch machen. Einleiern mit Pause, Jiggen, volle Pulle kurz unter der Oberfläche 
Alles möglich und fängt.


----------



## fordprefect (30. Juli 2022)

Aber wenn man Motorrad fahren will, sollte man vlt. erst Fahrrad fahren können

Naja, offensichtlich hat er ja auch Interesse am Friedfischangeln, sonst hätte er wohl keine Feederausstattung. Ich denke, es hat schon nen Grund warum man Kindern, die mal Angeln wollen, eine 3m Stippe in die Hand drückt und die nicht mit Crankbaits zur Großhecht Jagd schickt. Natürlich hat das auch was mit dem Alter zu tun, aber auch ein sehr großes Stück damit, erst mal Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Und nen kleines Rotauge lässt sich halt leichter drillen, landen und abhaken als ein Meterhecht.

Aber jeder wie er will, just my two cents.


----------



## FischFreund84 (30. Juli 2022)

Kann ich sogar irgendwie nachvollziehen. Tatsächich bin ich aber auch gar nicht auf Meterhechte aus. Ich habe gerade Bock auf jede erdenkliche Art der Angeei und würde am liebsten alles sofort ausprobieren. Erstmal bin ich froh über alles, was beißt. Ein normaler Hecht wäre mir erstmal sogar lieber als so ein Riese. Vorm Abhaken meines ersten Hechtes habe ich ohnehin etwas Respekt.  Mein Ziel ist es gar nicht, irgendwelche Rekorde aufzustellen, auch wenn man sich sicher über einen großen Fisch freut. Erstmal reicht es mir, nicht mehr ständig zu schneidern.^^
Eine stinknormale 5m Teleskopstippe habe ich auch. Werde damit (und nur damit) bald auch mal an den Rhein gehen und einfach Grundeln stippen. Sollen ja auch sehr lecker sein.


----------



## Angler2097 (30. Juli 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal mache ich vielleicht eine feinere Schnur drauf. Crankbaits habe ich noch nie probiert. Das sind quasi Wobbler ohne Schaufen, oder?
> Habe vorhin im Laden nochmal ein paar Spinmads eingesackt. Die sollten ja eigentlich auch ales können, was ein normaler Spinner kann. Diesmal mit 10g (mit 14g flogen die auf jeden Fall gut, aber die 10er sinken sicher auch schon ausreichend schnell).
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich morgen ganz früh nochmal an dem See (grüner See in Ratingen) vom letzten Mal. Bin aber noch unsicher, ob ich mich da dann nicht statt zu spinnen das erste Mal beim Feedern versuche.
> ...



Die Bremse würde ich noch etwas weiter öffnen an deiner Stelle. Kannst im Drill immer noch fester stellen, wenn es nötig ist. Ich denke mal, dass der Barsch erstmal dein Zielfisch ist und die haben weiche Mäuler. Bei Hecht und Zander die Bremse weiter zumachen, die haben harte Mäuler  Wobei die Rute eh zu leicht ist zum gezielten Hechtangeln.

Ich hätte da jetzt ne 0,1er oder 0,12er draufgemacht, aber es wird schon gehen. Zumindest wenn die 9kg Schnur nicht in Wahrheit eine 0,25er ist 

Die Spinmads sind denk ich mal gut, fliegen auch weiter als ein schnöder Mepps. Gummis hast du ja anscheinend auch? Eine Handvoll Köder reicht auch erstmal, würde dir eh empfehlen nicht ständig die Köder zu wechseln.

Crankbaits sind nicht schlecht, weil du die nicht groß animieren musst. Einfach auswerfen und wieder einleiern.

Hier sind welche abgebildet. Ich meine diese bauchigen Formen, wie z.B beim Fox Rage Funk Bug DR oder beim Westin BassBite Squarebill.









						Crankbaits
					

Crankbaits günstig kaufen bei HechtundBarsch.de » Der Angelshop im Internet - TOP Preise ✓ Kompetente Beratung ✓ ☎ Telefon-Support! ➤ Mehr erfahren..!




					www.hechtundbarsch.de


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Erstmal bin ich froh über alles, was beißt. Ein normaler Hecht wäre mir erstmal sogar lieber als so ein Riese. Vorm Abhaken meines ersten Hechtes habe ich ohnehin etwas Respekt.  Mein Ziel ist es gar nicht, irgendwelche Rekorde aufzustellen, auch wenn man sich sicher über einen großen Fisch freut. Erstmal reicht es mir, nicht mehr ständig zu schneidern.^^


Irgendwann wird man als Hechtangler einfach mal gebissen oder reißbeißt sich selber , da muss man durch.
Daran ist auf dem Trockenen noch keiner dran gestorben.
Auf plötzlich heftiges wehtun durch vielfache bestwirkende Schneideinrichtungen und blutige Finger muss man sich schon einstellen, und dabei die Ruhe bewahren!
Sonst wird es noch weit schlimmer, die eigenen Drillinge sind am gefährlichsten und halten in Menschenfleisch nochmal weit besser.

Heißt erstmal primär gutes Lösewerkzeug, dann aber vorsorglich fürs weiterangeln etwas Desinfektionsmittel und Pflaster mitnehmen.

Tip: Die primäre Wurfhand und den Schnurführungs/Abwurffinger am wenigsten riskieren, immer mit der unwichtigeren Hand am Maul hantieren und auf Schnappi achtsam sein.
Wenn man nicht alleine angelt, ist verarzten von kleinen (Kampf-)Wunden auch viel leichter.


----------



## FischFreund84 (30. Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank erstmal! Ich hoffe, ich kann mich für die ganzen Tipps irgendwann erkenntich zeigen, in dem ich hier mal Fragen beantworten kann, wenn ich etwas mehr Erfahrung habe.

Mit einer weiteren Frage muss ich euch heute noch belästigen. Sollte ich beim nächsten Ausflug erstmal auf die Feederrute setzen, wie stellt ihr die Bremse denn  da in etwa ein?


----------



## fordprefect (30. Juli 2022)

Das kannst du dir nur selbst beantworten. Du musst dich halt fragen, worauf du Lust hast.


----------



## hanzz (30. Juli 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Das kannst du dir nur selbst beantworten. Du musst dich halt fragen, worauf du Lust hast.


Wollt ich auch grad sagen.
Vielleicht aber auch tagsüber Feedern und gegen Abend den Feederplatz mit der Spinnrute beackern. Da wo dein Futter ist schwirrt dann die Beute der Räuber rum.


----------



## Niklas32 (30. Juli 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Mit einer weiteren Frage muss ich euch heute noch belästigen. Sollte ich beim nächsten Ausflug erstmal auf die Feederrute setzen, wie stlt ihr die Bremse denn  da in etwa ein?


Sie muss gerade so straff eingestellt sein, dass beim Anhieb die Bremse nicht dreht. Der Fisch muss im Zweifel aber direkt recht einfach Schnur nehmen können. Bei Feedern beißen immer wieder recht große Fische. Ein Karpfen beispielsweise saugt gerne mal solch kleine Köder ein und legt in der Regel eine brachiale erste Flucht hin. 
Also gilt auch hier. So locker wie möglich und so straff wie nötig. 
Ich denke da musst du ein wenig mit deiner Combo rumprobieren und testen was gut funktioniert. Lieber erst einmal die Bremse etwas zu locker und den Finger beim Anhieb auf der Spule.


----------



## FischFreund84 (30. Juli 2022)

Ich merke, ich habe mich etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Die Frage galt natürlich der Bremse und nicht der Frage, ob ich mich fürs Feedern oder Spinnen entscheiden sollte. 
Den ganzen Tag habe ich leider keine Zeit, eher nur ab morgens in der Früh und dann den Vormittag. Aber vieeicht nehme ich die Spinne mit und fische zum Abschluss damit die entsprechende Stelle ab. Scheint mir ein guter Tipp.
Die Frage nach der Bremseinstelung ist auch beantwortet. Vielen Dank!


----------



## DenizJP (2. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Kleinstködern(light/ultralight) auf Barsch angelst, geht es auch ohne Stahl aber bei 4 inch Ködern sind Hechtbisse ja vorprorgammiert.
> Dann kommst du um Stahl nicht drum herum.


Jein

Hatte das letztes Jahr am Rhein…

Mit FC und 2 Inch Krebs erfolgreich Barsche geangelt. Beim nächsten Wurf dann ein heftiger Einschlag, ca 5-8 Sekunden heftige Kopfschläge und ab waren Köder und Vorfach….


----------



## thanatos (2. August 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird man als Hechtangler einfach mal gebissen


nein das wünsche ich keinem , bin mit der Hand mal zwischen die Kiemen gerutscht , war nicht so schlimm
aber es hat ewig gewässert - bis man mich erinnert hat - " früher ham wa druf jepinkelt " -
ja das hat geholfen , Verletzungen durch die Zähne sind auch nicht ohne -


----------



## Kanten (2. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Ich halte Feedern oder auch andere Friedfischmethoden für den besseren Einstieg ins Angeln.


Kann das als (noch relativ) neuer Angler so bestätigen. Ich wollte erst unbedingt aktiv angeln, aber (auch dank relativ wenig Zeit für lange Angeltrips) war ich erst mal völlig erfolglos. Habe dann das Feedern&Posenangeln entdeckt und recht schnell Fische gefangen. Erst kleine, dann große. Habe dabei viel über Fische allgemein gelernt und fing an nette Barsche zu fangen. Mittlerweile bin ich (neben dem Feedern&Posenangeln) auch wieder mit Spinner, Dropshot &Co. unterwegs. Ohne das Feedern hätte ich das Angeln aber vielleicht wieder aufgegeben, lange Erfolglosigkeit frustriert einfach zu sehr.


----------



## Astacus74 (2. August 2022)

Menemen schrieb:


> Kann das als (noch relativ) neuer Angler so bestätigen. Ich wollte erst unbedingt aktiv angeln, aber (auch dank relativ wenig Zeit für lange Angeltrips) war ich erst mal völlig erfolglos. Habe dann das Feedern&Posenangeln entdeckt und recht schnell Fische gefangen. Erst kleine, dann große. Habe dabei viel über Fische allgemein gelernt und fing an nette Barsche zu fangen. Mittlerweile bin ich (neben dem Feedern&Posenangeln) auch wieder mit Spinner, Dropshot &Co. unterwegs. Ohne das Feedern hätte ich das Angeln aber vielleicht wieder aufgegeben, lange Erfolglosigkeit frustriert einfach zu sehr.



Posenangeln auf Friedfische und dann Feedern ist mit der beste Einstieg wie schon geschrieben beißen die Friedlichen zumindest die Kleinen fast immer und es wird nicht langweilig.

Man lernt sein Gewässer kennen, wenn man dann am Wasser ist sieht man schnell wo Aktivität ist, dann probiert man und früher oder später versteht man was die Schuppenträger wollen.

Auch lernt man den Umgang mit seinem Angelgerät und den Umgang mit den Fischen, genau wie die Fischbestimmung



FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Mit einer weiteren Frage muss ich euch heute noch belästigen. Sollte ich beim nächsten Ausflug erstmal auf die Feederrute setzen, wie stellt ihr die Bremse denn da in etwa ein?



Also meine Empfelung wäre ein Posenrute (vorzugsweise Matchrute 13ft) damit kann man sich schön auf die Fische einfuchsen, wenn das dann bestens klappt wagt man sich an andere Methoden heran und a gibt es unzählige...


Gruß Frank


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. August 2022)

Beim Posenangeln und dem damit verbundenen Ausloten wird man auch in puncto Gewässertiefe schlauer - nützt einem dann auch beim Spinnfischen in puncto passender Wobbler-Lauftiefe etc.


----------



## Astacus74 (2. August 2022)

Ich sag ja Friedfischen ist der Anfang...


Gruß Frank


----------



## fordprefect (2. August 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Also meine Empfelung wäre ein Posenrute (vorzugsweise Matchrute 13ft) damit kann man sich schön auf die Fische einfuchsen, wenn das dann bestens klappt wagt man sich an andere Methoden heran und a gibt es unzählige...



Er hat halt schon ne Feederreute, deswegen hatte ich das empfohlen . Aber es hält einem auch nichts davon ab, ne Feederrute wie ne Matchrute zu fischen.


----------



## FischFreund84 (3. August 2022)

So, da mein Fall hier ja noch besprichen wird (Vielen Dank dafür! streue ich an dieser Stelle mal einen Kurzbereicht ein. 

Ich habe meinen Plaz aufgebaut, einige Futterkörbe ausgebracht und fand das Feedern direkt gut. Hat ja auch was, gemütlich sitzen zu können. Nur mit dem zielgenauen Werfen muss ich noch üben. 
Dann habe ich aber, keine Ahnung wie, die Vertüddelung des Todes rund um meine Rolle erzeugt und das noch massiv verschlimmbessert, bevor ich irgendwann die Schnur abgeschnitten habe. (Sämtlich Schnurreste wurden selbstredend sorgsam eingepackt - ich lasse grundsätzlich keinen Müll liegen) Gefühlt ist die Rolle halb leer und ich brauche vorm nächsten Versuch erstmal neue Schnur. Ich ermute, dass das irgendwie mit dem Einclippen der Schnur zusammenhing, die späteren Würfe nicht mehr ganz so weit ausfielen und dann Schnur überstand. Aber sicher kann ich nicht sagen, wie ich es geschafft habe, ich so doof anzustellen. 

Danach habe ich dann meinen Autoschlüssel über den Kofferraum in der Karre eingesperrt. War einfach nicht mein Tag.^^

Ach ja, meint ihr, dass mir im Angelladen Schnur auf die Rolle gezogen wird, auch wenn ich sie nicht dort gekuft habe? Die Feedercombo war ein Geschenk. Ich habe in dem Laden allerdings meine Sportex Barschkombo und jede Menge Kleinzeug gekauft.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Ach ja, meint ihr, dass mir im Angelladen Schnur auf die Rolle gezogen wird, auch wenn ich sie nicht dort gekuft habe?



Kauf dir Schnur und spule diese am besten selbst auf. Dann liegt sie auch gleich vernünftig auf der Rolle.


----------



## hanzz (3. August 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Ach ja, meint ihr, dass mir im Angelladen Schnur auf die Rolle gezogen wird, auch wenn ich sie nicht dort gekuft habe?


Einige sind der Meinung, dass sich das nicht gehört.
Wenn der Laden aber anbietet, Rollen mit Schnur zu bespulen, dann gehört das halt zum Angebot.

Ich würde allerdings die Schnur selber aufspulen.
Gibt es zu hauf Anleitungen zu und ist gar nicht so schwer.


----------



## Kanten (3. August 2022)

Schnur aufziehen ist nicht schwer. Damit es sauber läuft gibt es diverse Tipps im Netz. Ich nehme immer ein Stift auf den ich die Schurrolle aufziehe und dann mit den Füßen fixiere. Dann die Schnur durch die unterste Ring der Rolle ziehen und auf der Spule verknoten. Dann rolle ich die einfach so auf wie man das auch am Wasser täte. Klappt für mich geht aber auch anders. Findest Du alles bebildert im Netz. Geht viel schneller als erst in den Angelladen zu gondeln.

Zum präzisen Werfen. Hatte auch Schwierigkeiten damit. Mir hat ein Tipp hier im Forum geholfen. Das war es ein Gummiband zu verwenden, genauer gesagt Rubber Loops (kriegst 300 Stück für 3€). Da klippt man den Gummi ein, nicht die Schnur. Seitdem ich das kenne klappt es eigentlich ziemlich gut mit dem Werfen. Wie das genau geht findest Du im Netz wenn Du nach "schnurclip gummiband" suchst. Noch wichtig für mich war: Immer auf der gleichen Stelle stehen und einen Fixpunkt deutlich hinter der angepeilten Stelle zu wählen (bin ein ziemlich untalentierter Auswerfer).


----------



## FischFreund84 (3. August 2022)

Habe noch nie Schnur aufgespult, aber lernen muss ich das wohl ohnehin.


----------



## hanzz (3. August 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Habe noch nie Schnur aufgespult, aber lernen muss ich das wohl ohnehin.


Das ist kein Hexenwerk.
Einfach anfangen und machen, daraus lernt man ja nur.


----------



## Astacus74 (3. August 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Habe noch nie Schnur aufgespult, aber lernen muss ich das wohl ohnehin.



und wie schon geschrieben einfach mal googln da findest du schon was


Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2022)

Die AB Boardsuche hilft da weiter.


----------



## vonda1909 (3. August 2022)

Wenn die  Bremse locker  eingestellt  ist dann die Schnur  beim Anhieb  mit festhalten. 
Sollte ich so große  Fische  erwarten  das die Bremse  erforderlich  ist reicht der Zugtest .Ziehe selbst  wenn es sehr schwer  geht und nicht reißt  dann sollte es passen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Das ist kein Hexenwerk.


Falsch, wenn es Hexenwerk wäre, wäre es noch einfacher: einfach draufwünschen und ideal fertig.
Eigene Magie braucht man zum erfolgreichen Fischen sowieso.



hanzz schrieb:


> Einfach anfangen und machen, daraus lernt man ja nur.


Genau, selber tun und probieren macht den Meister. 
Und davon ist bekanntlich keiner einfach vom Himmel gefallen noch wurde als solcher in die Windeln geboren.


----------



## Raven87 (3. August 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Habe noch nie Schnur aufgespult, aber lernen muss ich das wohl ohnehin.


Kurzanleitug:
Die Spule mit der neuen Schnur in einen Eimer voll Leitungswasser geben, Schnurende durch den ersten Ring der Rute fädeln, Bügel der Rolle aufklappen, Schnur mit einem Schlaufenknoten an der Rolle fixieren und mit Klebeband "sichern".
Dann den Bügel schließen und die Schnur durch einen feuchten Lappen mit gleichmäßigen und moderaten Druck aufspulen. Abwurfkante der Spule beachten => nicht zu voll machen => voila fertisch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (3. August 2022)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Die Spule mit der neuen Schnur in einen Eimer voll Leitungswasser geben


Genauso macht man das, und mit erstem Ring der Rute meinst Du den ersten Ring direkt nach der Spule. Man kann auch alle Ringe des ersten Teilstücks der Rute nehmen


----------



## Angler2097 (3. August 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> So, da mein Fall hier ja noch besprichen wird (Vielen Dank dafür! streue ich an dieser Stelle mal einen Kurzbereicht ein.
> 
> Ich habe meinen Plaz aufgebaut, einige Futterkörbe ausgebracht und fand das Feedern direkt gut. Hat ja auch was, gemütlich sitzen zu können. Nur mit dem zielgenauen Werfen muss ich noch üben.
> Dann habe ich aber, keine Ahnung wie, die Vertüddelung des Todes rund um meine Rolle erzeugt und das noch massiv verschlimmbessert, bevor ich irgendwann die Schnur abgeschnitten habe. (Sämtlich Schnurreste wurden selbstredend sorgsam eingepackt - ich lasse grundsätzlich keinen Müll liegen) Gefühlt ist die Rolle halb leer und ich brauche vorm nächsten Versuch erstmal neue Schnur. Ich ermute, dass das irgendwie mit dem Einclippen der Schnur zusammenhing, die späteren Würfe nicht mehr ganz so weit ausfielen und dann Schnur überstand. Aber sicher kann ich nicht sagen, wie ich es geschafft habe, ich so doof anzustellen.
> ...



Geh doch einfach Spinnfischen. Siehst doch, wie die ganzen Friedfischfreaks aus allen Ecken kommen beim Thema Rolle bespulen


----------



## Kanten (3. August 2022)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Geh doch einfach Spinnfischen. Siehst doch, wie die ganzen Friedfischfreaks aus allen Ecken kommen beim Thema Rolle bespulen


Angeln die Spinnfischer ohne Schnur oder findest du Hilfsbereitschaft abstoßend?


----------



## Angler2097 (3. August 2022)

Einfach mal locker bleiben. War nur Spaß....


----------



## silverfish (4. August 2022)

Wer angelt denn noch mit Schnur ?! Die W lanköder gibt es doch schon paar Jährchen. 
 ach neee . Dit war ja woanders. Spassmodus prust.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (4. August 2022)

Dann habe ich aber, keine Ahnung wie, die Vertüddelung des Todes rund um meine Rolle erzeugt........

Ich rate mal, die Spule hast Du irgendwo aufspulen lassen? Damit habe ich auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Solltest Du das nochmal in Deinem Angelladen des Vertrauens machen, dann hilft folgende Vorgehensweise :
Suche Dir eine Wiese, oder einen Feldweg mit Gras. Mache das Ende der Schnur irgendwo fest, und gehe dann mit Rute und Schnur ca. 100m weit weg. Bei der Rolle die Bremse so einstellen, daß ein leichter Druck auf der Schnur lastet.
Dann lässt Du die Rute dort liegen, gehst zurück zum Anfang der Schnur, machst sie los und bindest ein Blei daran, muss nicht groß sein, 10g reichen in der Regel.
Naja, dann zurück zur Rute, die Bremse so einstellen, dass die Schnur nicht mehr durchrutschen kann und langsam einkurbeln. Somit legt sich die Schur so auf die Rolle, wie es vom Hersteller gewollt ist, und nicht wie es der Automat beim Händler macht.
Die hundert Meter sind nur ein Richtwert, natürlich kannst Du das auch mit anderen Längen machen. Aber am besten ist natürlich das Aufspulen von eigener Schnur, wie hier schon beschrieben. Gruß arjey


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (4. August 2022)

Achso, die Spule im Eimer, ich stecke immer noch einen recht großen Schraubendreher durch die Rolle mit der Schnur, dann tanzt die im Eimer nicht rum und bleibt am Boden liegen


----------



## thanatos (4. August 2022)

Nein ich möchte niemand seinen Glauben nehmen - wie Ihr das macht und was euch überzeugt ist
gut und richtig , es funktioniert und das ist gut . Manches betrachte ich aber echt als Kult , ob nun
selbst gespult oder von der Großrolle günstig aufgespult ist m.E. schnuppe ,bei letzterem 
regelt sich die richtige Verlegung beim Gebrauch nach ein paar Würfen von selbst .
Einfach machen und wenn man Fehler macht - na daraus lernt man eben es ist noch kein .......


----------



## jkc (4. August 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> ... Mache das Ende der Schnur irgendwo fest, und gehe dann mit Rute und Schnur ca. 100m weit weg. Bei der Rolle die Bremse so einstellen, daß ein leichter Druck auf der Schnur lastet.
> ...


Schnur über die Bremse abspulen erzeugt Schnurdrall, sollte man nicht selbst erzeugen sondern den Fischen im Drill überlassen, wenn mehr als wenige Meter von der Spule gezogen werden sollen, dann mit offenem Bügel und Finger an der Spule um ein herunterspringen der Schnur zu vermeiden.

Grüße


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (4. August 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> bei letzterem
> regelt sich die richtige Verlegung beim Gebrauch nach ein paar Würfen von selbst .


Da hast Du wohl recht, jeder so wie er es mag. Aber wenn sich genau bei den ersten Auswürfen Perücken bilden, dann kannst Du nur noch abschneiden.... Es war ja auch nur ein Tipp für alle die dieses Problem schon mal hatten.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. August 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> bei letzterem
> regelt sich die richtige Verlegung beim Gebrauch nach ein paar Würfen von selbst .



Nee. Nur die obersten Lagen(die beim Wurf rausfliegen) liegen dann richtig.
Das kann leicht zu einem schlechten Wickelbild führen da die unteren, mit der Maschine aufgespulten Wicklungen, nicht rgenauso verlegt sind wie die Rolle es macht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (4. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Schnur über die Bremse abspulen erzeugt Schnurdrall, sollte man nicht selbst erzeugen


Der Schnurdrall hebt sich beim Einkurbeln auf, wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will, der befestigt die Schnur mit einem Wirbel an dem Ast, Strauch oder wie ich es mache, an einem Hering vom Zelten.


----------



## jkc (4. August 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Der Schnurdrall hebt sich beim Einkurbeln auf...


Nein, ganz sicher nicht.
Fahr mal nur paar Male die Schnur mit dem Futterboot gegen die Bremse raus. Du kannst die Schnur nach wenigen Fahrten komplett in die Tonne hauen, weil komplett verdrallt und Perrücken reinspringen sobald da auch nur für ne Sekunde keine Spannung drauf ist; Obwohl man die gleiche Länge die man rausfährt auch wieder jedes Mal einkurbelt...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (4. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Nein, ganz sicher nicht.


Ich habe geschrieben, daß durch das Einkurbeln der Schnur mit dem kleinen Blei am Ende, über die Wiese, der Schnurdrall kein Problem mehr ist. Und Futterboote haben mit dem Thema nichts zu tun. Warum braucht man sowas?


----------



## jkc (4. August 2022)

Um zu lernen, dass sich Schnurdrall nicht gegenseitig aufhebt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (4. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Um zu lernen, dass sich Schnurdrall nicht gegenseitig aufhebt.


Du, das habe ich doch gar nicht geschrieben. Es ging darum, eine Schnur frei einzukurbeln, die mit einem leichten Blei Gewicht beschwert ist. Der "leichte" Druck auf der Schnur sorgt nur dafür, daß die Schnur relativ gerade auf der Wiese liegt. Wenn ich jetzt die Schnur mit dem Blei einkurbele, dann legt sie sich so auf die Rolle, wie es vom Hersteller gedacht war. Schnurdrall gibt es dabei nicht, da sich das Blei in der Wiese so dreht, das es ein fast perfektes Wickelbild auf der Spule ergibt. Wir können gerne lange darüber diskutieren, aber es ging mir ja darum wie ich diese Perücken bei automatisch aufgespulter Schnur vermeide. Niemand muss das so machen, ich hab nur meine Erfahrungen berichtet. Natürlich dürft ihr das kritisieren, Eure Erfahrungen und meine, sollten den Leuten helfen, die hier nachfragen. Und die entscheiden letztendlich selber was sie ausprobieren wollen. Es macht aber keinen Sinn eine Diskussion darüber zu beginnen, wer hat Recht, welche Methode die Bessere ist und was man nicht tun sollte.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. August 2022)

Das Blei am Schnurende würde ich weglassen und die rausgelassene Schnur unter Zug durch einen nassen (!!!) Lappen auf die Rolle drehen. So kann sich das Gewicht nirgendwo verhaken etc.

Wenn man das bei selbst aufgekurbelter Schnur macht und die mal nach ner Weile entdrallen will, kann sich das Schnurende völlig frei drehen - vom Lappen wandert der Drall dann sozusagen zum Ende hin und verpisst sich.

Was mit einem Gewicht am Ende nicht geht, da bleibt der Drall dann drin (vor allem bei 100 m+ rausgelassener Lauflänge) bzw. wird im Extremfall noch massiv verstärkt.

Bei maschinell aufgespulter Schnur ist natürlich zunächst kein Drall vorhanden - da geht es dann nur ums Erzeugen der Eigenwicklung.

Wichtig: Rauslassen/Auslegen nur mit offenem Bügel, sonst ist die Schnur potenziell auf voller Lauflänge drall-ruiniert (hat JKC ja schon angesprochen).

Bei der Wiesen-Methode sollte generell darauf geachtet werden, dass die Schnur beim Reindrehen nicht an irgendwelchen Hindernissen (versteckte Steine, Äste etc.) entlangschrappt - auch in zu hohem/dichtem Gras kann sie sich verfangen/festklemmen und beschädigt werden (vor allem dünne Braid).

Idealerweise ist die Auslegefläche daher möglichst kurz gemäht und noch idealererweise selbst nass - gerade aber schwierig, da es ja so gut wie nicht regnet.

Ich persönlich binde das Schnurende an einen Bankstick mit orangefarbener V-Auflage (zwecks Schneller-Wiederfinden aus der Entfernung) und lege die Schnur mit offenem Bügel ganz aus.

Dann zurück zum Bankstick latschen, Schnur von diesem entfernen, Spulenachsenknoten ran, nassen Lappen aus der Plastiktüte holen und dann mit frei drehendem Schnurende (= ohne Gewicht) durch den Lappen draufkurbeln.

Als "Rute" für die Wiesen-Methode reicht das Handteil einer beliebigen Rute - Hauptsache, es ist mindestens ein Ring ran.

Vor dem Heimgehen den Bankstick nicht vergessen (da musste ich auch schon mal wieder auf halbem Wege rumdrehen, weil mir deuchte, dass beim "Gepäck" doch irgendwas fehlt - war zum Glück noch da)


----------



## fishhawk (4. August 2022)

Hallo,


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Idealerweise ist die Auslegefläche daher möglichst kurz gemäht und noch idealererweise selbst nass


Als ich früher noch mit Stationärrolle geangelt habe, musste ich auch ab und an mal Schnur entdrallen.

Auch bevorzugt auf ner kurz gemähten, feuchten  Wiese, z.B. mit Morgentau.

Ich hab das wie Du mit nem nassen Lappen gemacht, bin aber damit zuerst langsam vom Spitzenring weg zum losen Schnurende gelaufen.

Dann locker gelassen, zurück zur Rute und durch den nassen Lappen aufgekurbelt.

Das hat i.d.R. gereicht um die Kringel verschwinden zu lassen.

Seitdem ich mit Multirollen oder Achsrolle fische, muss ich das zum Glück nicht mehr machen.

Wenn die Distanzen mehr als 150m betragen, wird das Einkurbeln aber auch mit der Multirolle schon etwas mühsam.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. August 2022)

Man braucht halt auch eine Wiese, die groß bzw. lang genug ist.

Und bevorzugt nicht von Scharen umhersprintender Hunde etc. frequentiert wird - sonst gibt's lästigen Beifang.

Im Zweifelsfall dafür lieber etwas Einsamkeit suchen, um das in Ruhe machen zu können.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (4. August 2022)

Schön das ich hier so eine Diskussion angeregt habe. Viele Dinge beginnen mit 'ich würde' 
Ich habe es so gemacht wie beschrieben, und es hat immer funktioniert. Gerne darf man natürlich auch alles andere probieren, ich habe nicht gesagt, daß es falsch ist. Der Thread Eröffner hat seine Probleme geschildert und ich habe eine Methode beschrieben die funktioniert. 
Macht daraus was ihr wollt. Niemand muss das nachmachen, aber generell sollte man Dinge die seit vielen Jahren funktionieren nicht sofort ablehnen.


----------



## fishhawk (4. August 2022)

Hallo,


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall dafür lieber etwas Einsamkeit suchen, um das in Ruhe machen zu können.


Wenn noch Morgentau drauf ist, hält sich der Betrieb meist noch in Grenzen.  Wobei die Gassigeher-Fraktion auch schon ziemlich früh unterwegs sein kein.

Wer ein Sportgelände in Reichweite hat und dort auch rein kommt, hat vermutlich um diese Zeit kaum Probleme.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (4. August 2022)

Man wird immer mal mit etwas Probleme haben. Als ich damals mitten in Köln gewohnt habe, musste ich mir auch Wiesen aussuchen die etwas abgelegen waren. Deutzer Seite am Rheinufer ging immer. Jetzt lebe ich im Emsland und hab diese Wiesen überall. Hab selber zwei Hunde und kenne die Stellen wo man sowas machen könnte. Spule aber aktuell meine Rollen selber auf, mit dem Eimer, dem Schraubendreher und einem nassen Handtuch


----------



## Astacus74 (4. August 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Das Blei am Schnurende würde ich weglassen und die rausgelassene Schnur unter Zug durch einen nassen (!!!) Lappen auf die Rolle drehen. So kann sich das Gewicht nirgendwo verhaken etc.
> 
> Wenn man das bei selbst aufgekurbelter Schnur macht und die mal nach ner Weile entdrallen will, kann sich das Schnurende völlig frei drehen - vom Lappen wandert der Drall dann sozusagen zum Ende hin und verpisst sich.
> 
> ...



So mach ich das auch wenn denn Drall drin ist und auch wenn ich die Schnur mal wende weil das Ende schon ein wenig befischt ist und ich die ersten Meter die nie von der Spule runterkommen auch noch nutzen möchte.

Bei Geflochtener ist das kein Ding bei Mono hast du aber den Effekt das durch das Aufspulen und lagern auf der Spule die Mono wellig wird durch die oberen Lagen die auf die unteren drücken.


Gruß Frank


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. August 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Bei Geflochtener ist das kein Ding bei Mono hast du aber den Effekt das durch das Aufspulen und lagern auf der Spule die Mono wellig wird durch die oberen Lagen die auf die unteren drücken.



In der Tat. Fühlt sich "intern raupelig" an bei glatter Oberfläche (also nicht rau wie bei Abrieb).

Vor allem bei dicken steifen Monos zu beobachten (ab ca. 0,35 mm aufwärts). Da dreht man die Schnur rum, die dann nicht mehr wirklich mit Vertrauen brauchbar ist.

Und darum doch komplett ausrangiert wird, obwohl man das durchs Rumdrehen ja eigentlich noch ne Runde vermeiden wollte (durch 2. Nutzungsphase). Das stellt man dann halt genau ein Mal bei der "Premiere" fest und ist dann schlauer, wenn man das zuvor noch nie versucht hat.

Beim Ansitzen bin ich daher schon sehr lange auch auf großen Rollen zu möglichst geringen Lauflängen für die aktive Nutzung (+ Backing; s. u.) übergegangen, um nicht die ganze Spulenfüllung erneuern zu müssen und die Entsorgungsmenge im Austauschfall möglichst gering zu halten - max. 100 m, häufig auch nur 50 m.

Bedarfsgerecht, wie es für mich an meinen Gewässern ausreicht: Ich angle beim Ansitzen mit Mono meist auf relativer Nahdistanz. Für Weitwürfe habe ich da zumeist keinen Bedarf.

Angeln mit großen (Auslege-) Schnurlängen (z. B. auf Karpfen) betreibe ich gar nicht, brauche daher keine X Meter Schnur im Wasser. Distanz-Feedern etc. ist auch nicht in meinem Repertoire.

Warum soll ich also z. B. 220 m 0,40er-Mono komplett wegwerfen (da nicht gut rumdrehbar; s. o.), wenn konkret deutlich weniger Schnur zum eigentlichen Angeln bei mir ausreicht.

Insofern setze ich auch bei Ansitz-Mono auf eine Kombination aus Backing + eigentlicher Angelschnur. Letztere kann dann auch mal etwas teurer sein (z. B. mag ich gern zum Aalangeln die Stroft ABR).

Natürlich kann man Alt-Mono vom Ansitzen auch als Backing für Spinnrollen mit Braid aufheben (fungiert da ja nur als Line Reducer). Doch irgendwann hat man halt  mehr Alt-Mono als Backing-Bedarf - dann beginnt die Müllphase.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2022)

Am besten ging entdrallen bzw. bestmöglich gespannt+verlegt bisher vom Boot auf richtig großem See (SE) von zig Quadratkilometern bei wenig Wind,  einen Korken mit besten Mehrfachwirbel dran oder eine entsprechende Pose, wegfahren, auslegen, dann alles langsam durch nassem Lappen oder auch Fingerdruck wieder einkurbeln. Gut für Tagesphasen wie Hi-Noon, wo man nicht schleppt oder spinnt.

Ob ein Fluss von der Brücke auch geht, vlt. wenn das Wasser gerade verläuft, hab ich bisher nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> IInsofern setze ich auch bei Ansitz-Mono auf eine Kombination aus Backing + eigentlicher Angelschnur. Letztere kann dann auch mal etwas teurer sein (z. B. mag ich gern zum Aalangeln die Stroft ABR).
> 
> Natürlich kann man Alt-Mono vom Ansitzen auch als Backing für Spinnrollen mit Braid aufheben (fungiert da ja nur als Line Reducer). Doch irgendwann hat man halt  mehr Alt-Mono als Backing-Bedarf - dann beginnt die Müllphase.


Mach ich auch so, alte (richtige!) Monoangelschnüre  (und keine Strickwolle oder so ) auf die Spule zum Vermindern der Schnurkapazität,  mit dem Potential von Backing für jede Hauptschnur. 
Die habe ich bisher nur an einer Küstencombo mit Weitwürfen mal wirklich andauernd eine Woche benutzt.


----------



## Astacus74 (4. August 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mach ich auch so, alte (richtige!) Monoangelschnüre (und keine Strickwolle oder so ) auf die Spule zum Vermindern der Schnurkapazität, mit dem Potential von Backing für jede Hauptschnur.
> Die habe ich bisher nur an einer Küstencombo mit Weitwürfen mal wirklich andauernd eine Woche benutzt.



Kleiner Tip auf die leere Spule wird die gewünschte Angelschnur aufgespult und dann der Rest mit alter Mono aufgefüllt, richtig alles falsch herum aber eine perfekt gefüllte Spule nun ab auf die Wiese einmal abspulen und sichern das sie nicht wegweht.
Dann zum anderen Ende (alte Mono) und aufspulen und alles ist perfekt, das ganze geht auch mit einer entsprechenden Ersatz/Zweitspule wo dann auch die ganze Schnur drauf paßt.


Gruß Frank


----------



## DenizJP (17. August 2022)

Mal ne Frage beim Spinnfischen.

Viele Stickbaits (die auf Rapfen angepriesen werden zB die Illex Bones oder Water Monitor) sind ja eher für Walk-the-Dog gedacht und haben nicht immer ein gutes Eigenspiel wenn man sie eigentlich schnell durchkurbelt. So meine Erfahrung.


Beisst es sich nicht aber mit dem Grundgedanken im Sommer die Oberflächenköder im Affenzahn über das Wasser zu ziehen für Rapfen?

Waren am am Wochenende an einer Buhne am Rhein und ein Kollege hat seinen Illex eben per Walk-the-Dog geführt.

Das Ding gleitete durchs Wasser wie ne Oma auf der Rennbahn....


----------



## hanzz (17. August 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Oberflächenköder im Affenzahn über das Wasser zu ziehen


Meiner Erfahrung nach muss es auf Rapfen nicht immer TopSpeed sein. Walk The Dog funktioniert sehr gut.
Ich baue auch gerne mal Spinstopps mit Poppern oder Stickbaits auf Rapfen ein und in dem Moment sind mir schon Rapfen drauf geknallt.

Nur mit Spinjigs oder Spinnern fisch ich sehr schnell


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. August 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> sind ja eher für Walk-the-Dog gedacht und haben nicht immer ein gutes Eigenspiel wenn man sie eigentlich schnell durchkurbelt



Meine TWP Dreamcatcher (Stickbaits) machen bei reinem Kurbeln (vor allem schnell) so gut wie gar nichts - die muss man schon typisch schlagen bzw. zupfen.

Wenn man letzteres tut, performen die aber bei egal welchem Tempo super - ob sehr langsam oder am oberen Tempo-Rand, der WTD-Lauf ist einwandfrei.

Ich setze die aber mangels Rapfen nur auf Hecht ein. Zumindest in diesem Fall ist eher langsam mit eingestreuten Pausen auch oft besser als durchgängig Highspeed.

Ich angele auch im Sommer mit allen Kunstködern meist langsam bis maximal mittelschnell - Gas geben ohne Ende bringt meiner Erfahrung nach sehr oft gar nichts.

Aber wie gesagt: Bei Rapfen kann ich nicht mitreden, vielleicht ticken die ja ganz anders.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. August 2022)

Ich hab bei Rapfen auch keine Ahnung, sorry.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. August 2022)

?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. August 2022)

?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. August 2022)

Für Alle, die wie ich keine Ahnung haben.... 








						Walk The Dog Angeln leicht gemacht - ANGEL-KNIFFE
					

Walk The Dog bezeichnet eine besondere Art eine bestimmte Art Topwater Köder zu führen die sehr spannend und erfolgreich ist.




					www.angel-kniffe.com


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. August 2022)

Ich hoffe der Link ist erlaubt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. August 2022)

Mein Opa ist 1900 geboren, ich frag mich immer wie er es geschafft hat Fische zu fangen....?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. August 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Für Alle, die wie ich keine Ahnung haben....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut zu wissen, ich wollte mir schon ein Hund kaufen …


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. August 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, ich wollte mir schon ein Hund kaufen …


Ich hab immer zwei beim Angeln dabei, manchmal auch fünf.....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. August 2022)

Alles deine  ???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. August 2022)

Zwei werden wohl für immer bei mir bleiben, sie sind nicht mehr vermittelbar, ansonsten hab ich immer Pflegehunde....wenn alles gut geht finde ich eine neue Familie für sie, nachdem ich sie resozialisiert habe......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. August 2022)

Resozialisierung, Problemhunde.... Maulkorbpflicht... Alles irgendwie Wörter die wir in unseren Sprachgebrauch aufgenommen haben... Ich sehe das Problem bei den Menschen. Müssen wir immer allem neuen hinterher laufen?
WTD anstatt Köderfisch..    Jeder so wie er mag, und ich eben ganz anders


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. August 2022)

Sorry, aber ich geh jetzt wieder an den Kanal. Es ist das erste mal unter 17 Grad heute Nacht  
Hoffe ich komm klar, kann ja nur sitzen...


----------



## hanzz (17. August 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Müssen wir immer allem neuen hinterher laufen?


Reicht ja wenn der Köder läuft. 

Ich fahr jetzt im Zick Zack walk the dog nach Hause. 
Werd ich sicher auch gefangen 
WTD funktioniert. 

Und dann geh ich auch mit meinen Hunden. 
Vielleicht hol ich mir noch n Schnaps und dann WTD nach Hause.


----------



## Verstrahlt (18. August 2022)

Bei Lidl gibts es zurzeit Sardinen tiefgefroren und nicht ausgenommen.... Taugen die als Köderfisch ?




__





						Adria Sardinen - - lidl.at
					

Adria Sardinen -  In der Tiefkühltruhe - lidl.at




					www.lidl.at


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (18. August 2022)

?


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. August 2022)

Zur E-Auto Diskussion geht es hier:


			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/der-grosse-e-auto-troeoet.356246/


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. August 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Bei Lidl gibts es zurzeit Sardinen tiefgefroren und nicht ausgenommen.... Taugen die als Köderfisch ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein. Zu weich!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (18. August 2022)

Wenn ich jetzt hier Frage, ob es effektiver ist zu Feedern, oder das Futter mit der Schleuder auf den Angelplatz zu bringen, und dann mit Pose zu angeln, geht das dann hier unter?


----------



## fordprefect (18. August 2022)

Nö, jetzt nicht mehr. Ich denke, wenn mans richtig macht, kann man mit der Feeder das Futter konzentrierter Einbringen. Aber das hängt auch von der Distanz ab.
Ob dass dann effektiver ist. Who knows. Mit der Pose kannst du den Köder halt flexibler präsentieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. August 2022)

*Nochmal verschoben.*
*
Zur E-Auto Diskussion geht es hier:*
*


			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/der-grosse-e-auto-troeoet.356246/
		

*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (18. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Mit der Pose kannst du den Köder halt flexibler präsentieren


Genau, denke ich auch, mit der Pose kann man halt einstellen in welcher Tiefe der Köder liegt, bzw. schwimmt. Ich bin dadurch mit der Zeit vom Feedern aufs Posen angeln umgestiegen, ich finde es effektiver. Für Einsteiger ist Feedern aber wohl die einfachere Methode....


----------



## fordprefect (18. August 2022)

Ich bin echt kein Experte, deswegen ist meine Einschätzung mit Vorsicht zu genießen, aber ich glaube insbesondere bei Strömung ist es leichter. Denn sonst muss man zum einen gut abschätzen können, wo das Futter am Grund landet und zusätzlich, wie weit versetzt der Köder gegenüber der Pose steht.


----------



## jkc (18. August 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Bei Lidl gibts es zurzeit Sardinen tiefgefroren und nicht ausgenommen.... Taugen die als Köderfisch ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jain, Professor hat schon recht, Sardinen sind mega weich, trotzdem kann man mit Einschränkungen auch mit angeln. In den holländischen Poldern reicht es z.B. oft den Köder 1 bis 5m zu pendeln, das geht, auch vorsichtige Würfe mit 100g Grundmontage habe ich schon gemacht, am besten hält's wenn man einen Haken im Schwanzende in der Mittelgräte platziert (was aber gar nicht so einfach ist, weil selbst da der Fisch gerne aufreißt), ansonsten möglichst noch den gefrorenen Fisch auswerfen...
Zuhause habe ich schon Sardinen an der Pose hinterm Boot geschleppt und gefangen.
Kebap funktioniert auch grundsätzlich, ist aber ein bisschen Matscherei.

Grüße


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. August 2022)

Genau, Sardinen müssen mit Vorsicht "bedient" werden.

Jetzt bei Wärme würde ich die aber nicht unbedingt anbieten - zumindest nicht stationär bzw. passiv: Das kann sehr schnell abschreckend morcheln - fettreicher Meeresfisch und dann auch noch aufgetaut.

Bei uns geht mit Freeze-Köfis bei Wärme so gut wie gar nichts auf Hecht und Waller, das scheint im seuchwarmen Flach-Trübwasser besonders abschreckend zu aasen. Egal ob Rotauge, Meeresfisch oder sonstwas.

Im Winter gilt genau das Gegenteil, der typische Auftau-Geruch wirkt dann anlockend.

Seltsamerweise stören sich unsere Zander im Sommer nicht an Eingefrorenem. Scheinen da irgendwie ein Sonderfall zu sein.

Sardinen (oder auch Makrelen) sind für mich ein typischer Hecht-Winterköder bei Kaltwasser. 

Und auch dann bleibt die Frage, ob Meeresfisch an dem jeweiligen Gewässer überhaupt funktioniert - muss man ausprobieren, ist nicht unbedingt ne "Wunderwaffe".

Am besten die zweite Rute dann normal mit Rotauge, Barsch etc. beködern, um gewisse Vergleichswerte zu bekommen.

Aber wenn gerade im Angebot, kann man Meeresfisch ja ruhig kaufen und dann ab Spätherbst ranhängen.


----------



## DenizJP (18. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Jain, Professor hat schon recht, Sardinen sind mega weich, trotzdem kann man mit Einschränkungen auch mit angeln. In den holländischen Poldern reicht es z.B. oft den Köder 1 bis 5m zu pendeln, das geht, auch vorsichtige Würfe mit 100g Grundmontage habe ich schon gemacht, am besten hält's wenn man einen Haken im Schwanzende in der Mittelgräte platziert (was aber gar nicht so einfach ist, weil selbst da der Fisch gerne aufreißt), ansonsten möglichst noch den gefrorenen Fisch auswerfen...



Bait Elastic zum fixieren denkbar?


----------



## jkc (18. August 2022)

Grundsätzlich ja, aber ich nutze das Zeug bisher aus Müllvermeidungsgründen nicht, finde ich gerade am Köder von dem man nie weiß wo er letzten Endes landet immer schwierig und ich persönlich stehe auch gar nicht auf die Matscherei am Ende des Angelns wenn man dann wieder alles runter puhlen muss...


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. August 2022)

Wenn Köfi-Fixieren durch Wicklung etc., dann am besten mit echter (!!!) Naturwolle - verrottet zu 100 % und kann bei Wahl entsprechender Farbe (z. B. Rot) einen zusätzlichen Lockreiz bringen.

Ist auch problemlos verdaubar, wenn z. B. ein beim Anschlag verloren gegangener Köfi dann von einem anderen Raubfisch entdeckt und gefressen wird.

Hat aber bei extrem weichen Köfis auch ihre Grenzen - man will dem Köfi ja nicht unbedingt nen Ganzkörper-Wollkokon verpassen.

Grundsätzlich finde ich, dass ungesicherte Kunststoff-Elemente an bzw. in Köfis nichts verloren haben - also z. B. Styropor-Reinstopfen zum Aufpoppen oder Bait Elastic etc.:

Muss IMO echt nicht sein, dass so etwas von Tieren aller Art (auch Vögel etc.) dann mitgefressen wird.

Beispielsweise für Köfis gibt es ja auch Auftriebssysteme, bei denen der Auftriebskörper durch ein kurzes *Stahlvorfach-Stück (!!! Keine Mono, kein FC oder Braid - sonst sinnlos !!!)* per Öse an der eigentlichen Stahl-Montage gesichert wird und somit nicht mit verlustig geht.

Kleberfreier Naturkork ist auch verrott- und verdaubar.


----------



## Carphunter87 (19. August 2022)

Ich stehe vor dem Versuch heute angeln zu gehen. Bin aber auf Grund der Tempperaturen der letzten Tage etwas skeptisch. Zur Auswahl stehen ein Mühlengraben der trotz des Wetters noch erstuanlich viel Wasser führt, hier konnte ich vorgestern auch einige Döbel sehen oder meine Vereinsteiche. Wie hier die Lage aussieht, kann ich nicht beurteilen, gehe aber davon aus, dass kein Frischwasser mehr rein kommt. Wo würdet ihr hingehen, wenn ihr gehen würdet  Danke für eure Vorschläge


----------



## Verstrahlt (19. August 2022)

Ich würd an den Mühlgraben gehen und Dobel ärgern   Mein VereinsSee is extrem warm da bewegt sich außer die Krebse kaum noch was ab Mittag.
Hab gestern Abend Mal die Sardinen getestet ob die an Haken halten usw... Es geht halbwegs... Pendelwurf ist noch ok. Wenn ich volle Kanne auswerfe fliegt nur der Fisch. Gefangen hab ich nix was denke an der Wassertemperatur von über 20° liegt.


----------



## thanatos (19. August 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> die Sardinen getestet ob die an Haken halten


Versuche es doch mal so lasse sie soweit auftauen das du mit der Ködernadel durch kommst .
fädele sie auf und friere sie wieder ein - meine Methode hat bisher immer geklappt .


----------



## thanatos (19. August 2022)

wir haben ja eine Aaltrööt aber bei dem komme ich sicher nicht gut an drum meine Frage an die 
Allroundangler - was ist so faszinierend am aalangeln ? Ich kann es wenn ich will bzw. soll aber 
es bieten mir gar nix ,hängt er am Haken geht es mit Gewalt raus damit er sich nirgend´s fest
machen kann -ergo - als Drill möchte ich das Gezerre nicht bezeichnen - einzig machbarer 
Fehler entsprechend des Köders zu früh anschlagen - Interesse habe ich auch nicht weil
keiner in meiner Familie ihn gern isst .


----------



## jkc (19. August 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> ... Interesse habe ich auch nicht weil
> keiner in meiner Familie ihn gern isst .


Jo, das ist doch meiner Wahrnehmung nach der Hauptgrund warum auf Aal geangelt wird - weil er lecker ist.
Ich angel ja selbst kaum drauf aus vielerlei Gründen, aber ich kann´s auch nachvollziehen was man daran geil findet.
Zunächstmal kann man das gerätetechnisch ziemlich einfach betreiben, man könnte das fast als eine der letzten Bastionen sehen, in die noch keine Hochspezialisierung und Hypersuperdupergerätezwang Einzug erhalten hat. Dann ist es immer spannend nachts draußen zu sein, insbesondere dann zu angeln und Aale sind insgesamt einfach beindruckende Viecher, gerade die richtig großen, aber auch schon allein von seiner Art und Überlebensdrang her.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. August 2022)

Ich mag sehr gerne Räucheraal und habe die Möglichkeit, Fänge im Bekanntenkreis miträuchern zu lassen.

Zudem kann ich an meinem bevorzugten Aal-Flüsslein immer auch mit Karpfen, Barben, Döbeln und Wallern rechnen.

Da ich auf Aal nur mit Wurm angele, wird es dann attraktiv-unselektiv mit netten Überraschungen.

Zudem greife ich auch beim Ansitzen gern mit schwerem Gerät (in diesem Fall 0,40er Mono, Rute mit 180 g WG) in Hindernisnähe an, was dort auch möglich bzw. aufgrund der Hindernis-Häufigkeit Standard ist.

Drillen interessiert mich generell auch nicht großartig (mein Kick ist, wenn ein Plan inkl. Stelle, Montage usw. funktioniert) - habe daher mit Aal-Kranen per Slammer 560 auch kein Problem.


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. August 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> --->snip Interesse habe ich auch nicht weil
> keiner in meiner Familie ihn gern isst .



Über Geschmack läßt sich ja nicht streiten... Aal geräuchert oder aus der Pfanne ist für meinen Geschmack der leckerste Fisch.  Aber es gibt tatsächlich Unterschiede, Fluss ( bei mir die Eider oder Teichaal) schmeckt ganz anders als Ostsee Aal.


----------



## Freizeit (20. August 2022)

Hallo an alle.

Letztens gab es bei uns Maiskolben in Knoblauch angebraten. Waren super lecker. Einen halben Kolben durfte ich mir für die Fische aufheben. Gestern habe ich den Mais nun an unserer Kieskuhle das mal ausprobiert. War aber leider nix. Nicht mal ein Zupper. Kann natürlich auch am Wetter gelegen haben. War bei uns Windstill, bedeckt und schwülwarm.
Lag es am Mais oder am Wetter?

Und danke für die vielen Tipps und Anregungen hier im ganzen Forum .

Holger


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. August 2022)

Ich würde meinen, es lag an Holger, 
Holger. 

R. S.


----------



## thanatos (20. August 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich würde meinen, es lag an Holger,


na na - ein mal ist kein mal - es lag nicht am Wetter , nicht am Mais und auch nicht am Holger -
wenn die Fische nicht wollen -wollen se eben nich -so isset und det nennt man Schneidertage .
Danke auch für die Antworten über das Aalangeln - hat meine Annahme bestätigt -


----------



## Freizeit (20. August 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich würde meinen, es lag an Holger,
> Holger.
> 
> R. S.


----------



## Freizeit (20. August 2022)




----------



## Rheinspezie (20. August 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> ...
> Danke auch für die Antworten über das Aalangeln - hat meine Annahme bestätigt -


Stell das doch ins Aal thema, das geht hier unter...


----------



## Mescalero (20. August 2022)

Freizeit 
Hast du angefüttert? Nach meiner Erfahrung geht ohne Füttern nicht viel, man bekommt nur zufällig mal einen Biss oder nicht einmal das. Wie auch bei Pellets oder Boilies.
Maden, Wurm, Brot gehen auch ohne zusätzliches Futter.

Wetter, Temperatur, Mond, Tageszeit, Holger, Methode/Ausrüstung usw. kommt noch dazu.


----------



## Freizeit (20. August 2022)

Hallo Mescalero.
Gefüttert habe ich. Diesmal mit selbstgemischten Futter. Also normales Paniermehl, Maismehl, Haferflocken etc. Habe ich dort aber auch schon öfter so gemacht und auch immer was (wenn auch manchmal nur kleine) gefangen. Hatte es von 18:00h-24:00h mit Mais, Kombi Made/Mais und nur Made probiert. Gab nicht mal einen Zupfer. Lediglich *ein *Biss auf Tauwurm war zu verzeichnen.
Ich habe aber noch etwas von dem Mais übrig und werde es nochmal probieren. Wird wohl aber erst Mitte September was werden. 
Werde dann nochmal berichten.

Holger


----------



## thanatos (21. August 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> tell das doch ins Aal thema, das geht hier unter...


habe ich absichtlich nicht gemacht ,ich wollte ja die allgemeine Meinung und nicht die der eingefleischten 
Aalprofis und die Antworten haben meine Ansicht bestätigt , es geht dabei überwiegen um den Fisch
zum essen ,wobei ich nicht behaupten möchte das man nicht so einiges wissen und können muß
um erfolgreich zu sein .


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. August 2022)

Also für mich ist das Aalangeln sehr vielfältig.
Sehr spannend mit allen möglichen tollen Beifängen von Zander über (kleinere) Welse, Barsche, Schleien, grosse Weiss Fische und manchmal auch Krebse.
Je nach Gewässer braucht man angepasstes Gerät, um erfolgreich zu sein.
Meterlange Stellfischruten für die Packung, teils Brandungsgerät für die Tide Gewässer,
Mittlere Spinnruten für Gräben etc.
Es gibt Plätze und auch ganz spezielle Köder, die an einem Gewässer über Erfolg oder Schneider entscheiden.
Aalangeln ist anspruchsvoll, vielfältig und superspannend.
Beim zentimeterweisen zucken der Leucht-Pose kann ein fingerlanger Krebs dahinterstecken oder ein prächtiger Kiloaal.
Der Fisch hat enorme Kraft und der Drill gerade auf weitere Distanz ist für mich immer ein Erlebnis (hoffentlich bleibt er dran?!).
Aale können sehr besonders und schön gefärbt sein, von grau grünlich mit hellem Bauch über gelblich schimmernd bis violett
- hell (blank).
Ein gut genährter, nicht zu grosser Aal ist
Zudem eine Delikatesse, die im Handel ja nun fast unbezahlbar ist.
P. S Beim nächtlichen Aalangeln wird man fast "eins" mit der Natur und sieht eine Menge nachtaktiver Tiere.
Aalangeln ist einfach faszinierend für mich...


----------



## Kanten (21. August 2022)

Mal eine Frage von einem unerfahrenen Kochtopfangler. Würdet ihr Fische aus diesem See noch essen? Das sah am gesamten Wind abgewandten (Lee) Seite so aus.










War heute da, habe aber (zum Glück?) nur Minibarsche gefangen, die eh zu klein zum Essen waren.

Hier als Zugabe einer der Barsche.


----------



## Vanner (21. August 2022)

Ist der Beginn einer Blaualgenbildung. Ob die Fische geschmacklich noch i.O. sind, kommt auf das Ausmaß der Algenbildung an. Bei dem bisschen gezeigten, sollte es keine Probleme mit dem Geschmack geben.


----------



## thanatos (22. August 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sehr spannend mit allen möglichen tollen Beifängen von Zander über


schön geschrieben - danke - wenn es dein Zielfisch ist und du dich über die tollen Beifänge freust - ist das ok 
für mich sind Aale eben Beifänge - worüber sich dann Freunde freuen , die ihn so wie du gerne essen .


----------



## Snâsh (22. August 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Also für mich ist das Aalangeln sehr vielfältig.
> Sehr spannend mit allen möglichen tollen Beifängen von Zander über (kleinere) Welse, Barsche, Schleien, grosse Weiss Fische und manchmal auch Krebse.
> Je nach Gewässer braucht man angepasstes Gerät, um erfolgreich zu sein.
> Meterlange Stellfischruten für die Packung, teils Brandungsgerät für die Tide Gewässer,
> ...


Stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.  Ich bin absolut kein Ansitzangler und bei den paar Trips im Jahr zum Ansitzen versuche ich den Schlänglern ebenfalls aus dem Weg zu gehen, ABER: Mir wurde Aalangeln an der Lahn beigebracht. Dabei saß ich im direkt hinter der Rute und musste bei jedem noch so kleinen Zupfen an der Rutenspitze anschlagen. Gerade im dunklen ist das meiner Meinung nach sehr interessant. Keine Selbsthakmontage, keine Unaufmerksamkeiten sondern jederzeit umgehend reaktiv Anschlagen. Zusätzlich sind die Köder meist nicht sehr spezifisch (außer man versucht es mit Leber o.Ä) und man kann sämtliche Räuber fangen. Bei uns am Main gibt es dabei ja auch viele Bisse von Welsen und wenn die an der Heavy-Feeder Hängen macht das teilweise schon richtig Laune.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. August 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.  Ich bin absolut kein Ansitzangler und bei den paar Trips im Jahr zum Ansitzen versuche ich den Schlänglern ebenfalls aus dem Weg zu gehen, ABER: Mir wurde Aalangeln an der Lahn beigebracht. Dabei saß ich im direkt hinter der Rute und musste bei jedem noch so kleinen Zupfen an der Rutenspitze anschlagen.


Jo, hab ich vor Jahrzehnten am Main ähnlich gemacht. Stellfischruten und Freilaufrollen waren für die meisten noch unbekannt, aber man wusste das es direkt vor der Steinschüttung am besten läuft. An den richtig guten Tagen hat man die zweite Rute weggelassen oder mit größerem Fisch bestückt um sich ganz auf die Eine vor der Schüttung zu konzentrieren. Aufgezogener halber Tauwurm vor die Steine und die Rute wurde lediglich im vorderen Halter abgelegt. Hinten auf dem Oberschenkel, Bügel auf, Schnur untern Finger geklemmt um jeden kleinsten Zupfer sofort mit zu kriegen. Mehr als 5-10 cm hat man den Aalen nicht gegeben, zu groß die Hängergefahr, und Hänger kostet Zeit und (oft) die Montage. Lieber ein paar Fehlbisse einkalkulieren und die Beisszeit gut ausnutzen. So konnte man manchmal mit einem aufgezogenem Wurm auch mehrere Aale fangen, Zeit zum Schlucken hatten sie ja kaum.
Das hatte was vom stippen, die Aale waren aber auch selten größer als ~ 65 cm.


----------



## DenizJP (22. August 2022)

thanatos 
Ich bin zwar kein reiner Aal Angler aber finde es neben dem kulinarischen Aspekt ( solch Undinger wie Brataal oder räuchern beiseite gelegt…. Duckundweg!!!) vor allem den Biss und das Ranpumpen spannend.

Selbst die kleinen kämpfen wie ein jeder Zander von nur träumen kann.

Und die Bisse sind meist brachial


----------



## thanatos (22. August 2022)

hallo DenizJP
hab noch mal nachgeschaut , ja du bist der junge Mann der noch viele Verpflichtungen hat und oft erst
spät ans Wasser kommt - habe mal nachgedacht wie es so war vor fünfzig Jahren - ne da war es nicht 
besser aber anders - ja es ist schon eine Herausforderung einen guten Aal zu fangen vom Land noch mehr 
als vom Kahn , ja und damals wollte man ja auch noch den angelnden Kumpels zeigen .....
aber das hat sich im Laufe der Zeit verloren , den Aal überlisten ist eine Sache aber der Drill nur rohe 
Gewalt - wenn ich noch´n alten Plattenspieler hätte würde ich " man müßte noch mal zwanzig sein " 
jetzt auflegen .
 .


----------



## DenizJP (22. August 2022)

jetzt fühl ich mich geschmeichelt xD

Komme mir mit Rückenschmerzen etc jeden Abend wie ein alter Mann vor

Und ja, ein taktieren oder ein feiner, strategischer Drill ist das beim Aal nicht. 
Ich finde beide Drill-Erlebnisse haben aber so ihren Reiz


----------



## Mescalero (22. August 2022)

DenizJP 
Pilates hilft nachhaltig und kostenlos. Ich hatte jahrelang Probleme mit dem Kreuz, es war noch nicht chronisch aber viel hat nicht gefehlt. 
Täglich 20min Pilates und ich war nach drei Wochen schmerzfrei und bin es seitdem, das ist jetzt so 3-4 Jahre her. Keine Ibu mehr!


----------



## DenizJP (22. August 2022)

Oh 
Auch ne Idee


----------



## jkc (22. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Maßgeblich worauf da beim Material geachtet werden sollte und ob was dagegen spricht nen fetten (meinetwegen auch Hybrid -)Köder von, sagen wir, 70cm daraus zu bauen. Lol


Ich breche zusammen, es ist definitiv nicht unmöglich


----------



## Lajos1 (22. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> DenizJP
> Pilates hilft nachhaltig und kostenlos. Ich hatte jahrelang Probleme mit dem Kreuz, es war noch nicht chronisch aber viel hat nicht gefehlt.
> Täglich 20min Pilates und ich war nach drei Wochen schmerzfrei und bin es seitdem, das ist jetzt so 3-4 Jahre her. Keine Ibu mehr!


Hallo,

ja, tägliche Übungen sind wichtig. Mache ich auch, so ca. 15 Minuten, dazu viele Sachen zu Fuß erledigen. Grundsätzlich nehme ich für Besorgungen wegen ein paar Kilometer, hin- und zurück so 8-10 Kilometer, nicht das Auto, da wird marschiert. Dazu noch auf das Gewicht achten; man braucht nicht daherkommen wie der Gandhi, aber mehr als ein mäßiges Übergewicht sollte es auch nicht sein. Dann bleibt man auch fit bis ins Alter. Da ich fast nur Fliegen- und Spinnfischer bin, bin ich bei diesen  Angelarten eben auf Beweglichkeit und gut zu Fuß sein angewiesen. Ich habe etliche Leute gekannt, die waren bis so 40/50 Jahre noch ganz gute Sportler, haben dies aber dann einschlafen lassen und 10 Jahre später sind die teilweise schon wie alte Greise dahergekommen. 
Sehe dies auch immer beim Rentnertreffen, da sieht man genau, wer noch etwas macht und die sind auch meist noch gut drauf. Es gibt aber auch welche, die sind ja schon geschafft, wenn sie mal zur Toilette und wieder zurück gehen. Wer eine gewissen Lebensqualität, auch im Alter, haben will nun der  muss dafür auch was tun und zwar regelmäßig. Es nutzt gar nichts ein paar Woche  Übungen und auch laufen zu betreiben, wenn man es dann wieder einschlafen lässt. Die Regelmäßigkeit bringts.
Kein Wehwehchen das man hat wird mit zunehmenden Alter besser, aber man kann durch Vorsorge doch vieles vermeiden oder zumindest hinauszögern.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich breche zusammen, es ist definitiv nicht unmöglich


Ich wusste bislang gar nicht, dass Termitenköniginnen schwimmen können und auf Doppelblatt-Arschpiercings abfahren


----------



## hanzz (22. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich breche zusammen, es ist definitiv nicht unmöglich


Erinnert mich auch an ihn hier


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. August 2022)

Buchstäblich rattenscharf - da kriegt man so was von tierisch Bock, das zu testen 

Mal im Reptilien-Futterbedarf nachforschen - habe einen Reptilien-Freak im Bekanntenkreis, vielleicht kann der paar Freeze-Nager klarmachen. Am besten auch in Weiß als Kontrast in unserem Trübwasser. Und parallel rabenschwarz aus demselben Grund.

Da kommt mir auch spontan ne Idee für ne Linethru-Montage.

Und noch ne andere, wie man die Ratte per Stabil-Trailerball quasi chebu-mäßig übern Grund hüpfen lassen könnte. Inkl. Auftriebsfunktion, damit auch bei Spinnstopps was passiert.

Und optional zusätzlich rasselnd - aber so, dass die Rasseln keinesfalls verlustig gehen können (also nix mit losem Reinstopfen etc.).

Vielleicht geht auch der durchsichtige Wobbel-Kopf von Savage Gear - hängt halt von der Schädelbreite der Ratte ab, die muss man halt ggf. dann etwas zurechtklopfen.

Dann nen langen, dünnen Nagel mit breitem Kopf durch die Pin-Löcher durch den Schädel treiben und auf der anderen Seite umbiegen. Dann dürfte das da drin bombenfest halten.

Könnte gut sein, dass ich mich da mal ranmache - kommt einfach viel zu abgefahren, um nicht ausprobiert zu werden. Sämtliches Bastelmaterial habe ich im Haus (inkl. Großdrillinge), passendes Schwer-Spinngerät auch.

Danke hanzz, you made my day - und unbekannterweise auch an den englischen Kollegen für die Vorlage


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. August 2022)

Für noch etwas mehr Freak-Faktor dann beim Rat-Rig-Bedienen mit derlei Kopfschmuck oder einem ähnlichen Modell angreifen:

https://www.battlemerchant.com/gladiatorenhelm-maximus-mit-lederinlay-mit-dornen?c=305

Wenn schon RocknRoll, dann richtig.


----------



## Floma (22. August 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Oh
> Auch ne Idee


Frühjahr 2021 hat mich mein Bruder noch ins Krankenhaus gebracht, weil mir bei jedem noch so flachen Atemzug der Schmerz in den komplette Oberkörper gedonnert ist.
Dabei war ich nicht brutal fett. BMI so um 28 (manchmal mehr). Ich war vom 2. Lockdown und den damit verbauten, winterlichen Sportmöglichkeiten schlicht demotiviert. Das war für einen Bürohengst wie mich fatal.

Heute habe ich mit dem Rücken 0,0 Probleme. Selbst das linke Knie, wegen dem ich über Jahre maximal auf dem Laufband joggen konnte muckt nicht mehr.
Wichtig waren Übungen für den gesamten Oberkörper und dazu sportliche Bewegung, zunächst Crosstrainer und Fahrrad, später Joggen. Mit etwas Gewichtsverlust war das Knie nämlich keine Baustelle mehr (unterdessen bin ich gewichtsmäßig in sogenannten Normalbereich angelangt).

Lajos1 hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Man muss Herz-Kreislauf, Bewegungsapparat und Gerüst regelmäßig Zeit widmen. Ich sehe bei Kollegen auch, dass es sonst zwischen 40-50 abwärts geht. Ich würde aber etwas weiter gehen. Mit 30-40 kann man sich auch schon ordentlich Probleme einhandeln.


----------



## Astacus74 (23. August 2022)

Nu mal eine Frage ich nutze zum fixieren meiner Angelsachen auf dem Fahrradanhänger immer diese Expandergummis







ich finde sie richtig praktisch...






hier das Problem die Gummis geben den Geist auf, schön sieht man das zerbröselte Gummi.






Links seit letzten Jahr im Einsatz, Mitte seit diesem Jahr und Rechts noch jungfräulich.

Was benutzt ihr?
Spanngurte gehen schon mal garnicht.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero (23. August 2022)

Ich hatte früher für verschiedene Campinggeschichten runde Gummischnur im Einsatz. Dass die irgendwann schlapp gemacht hätte, kann ich mich nicht erinnern. 
Die Schnur gibt es als Meterware im Bergsportbedarf. Auch im Baumarkt aber wahrscheinlich in schlechterer Qualität. 
Die Haken sind ja nur festgeklemm-bogen, die kann man immer wieder recyceln.


----------



## Gert-Show (23. August 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Was benutzt ihr?


Für den Fahrradanhänger fand ich früher immer eine Gepäckspinne praktisch.


----------



## Thomas. (23. August 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Was benutzt ihr?


besitze leider keinen Fahrradanhänger, aber ich würde einfach sowas nehmen was ich auch für meinen PKW Anhänger nutze und mir das Teil ratzfatz zurecht schneiden.


----------



## vonda1909 (23. August 2022)

Und was ist das  Thomas?


----------



## Thomas. (23. August 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Und was ist das  Thomas?


klickst du an da oben
oder hier, nur für dich


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. August 2022)

Ich nutze auch die Abspann-Gummibänder zum Angelgepäcktransport mit meinen Trolleys,  aber nur runde! Die sind haltbarer und haben recht große Haken... Bin seit Jahren sehr zufrieden und noch nie ist einer durchgescheuert oder gerissen!


----------



## alexpp (23. August 2022)

Für die Bootsplane hatte ich hier Expanderseil, Ösen und Werkzeug bestellt.
Die eher glatte Plastikummantelung des Seils macht den Eindruck, dass sie ne zeitlang halten würde. Die Seile gibt es natürlich in verschiedenen Durchmessern, auch die passenden Haken dazu.


----------



## fordprefect (23. August 2022)

Weil es in dem Ükelthread wohl untergegangen ist, frag ich noch mal hier.
Wie lang halten sich Dendros in der Dose im Kühlschrank? Ich hab die vorletzten Samstag gekauft und zwei mal mit zum Angeln gehabt. Frag mich, ob das bis zum Wochenende noch gut geht oder ich die lieber in Freiheit entlasse.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Wie lang halten sich Dendros



Dendros halten sich sehr lange.
Ich habe ne Schachtel im Keller, die ist von Mai und alle Würmer sind noch ok.
Die Dose liegt auf dem kühlen Kellerboden aber das ist immer noch wärmer als im Kühlschrank.


----------



## hanzz (23. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Weil es in dem Ükelthread wohl untergegangen ist, frag ich noch mal hier.
> Wie lang halten sich Dendros in der Dose im Kühlschrank? Ich hab die vorletzten Samstag gekauft und zwei mal mit zum Angeln gehabt. Frag mich, ob das bis zum Wochenende noch gut geht oder ich die lieber in Freiheit entlasse.


Erde tauschen, nicht mehr so gute Würmer raus und beobachten.


----------



## Blueser (23. August 2022)

Und ein paar Gemüsereste und Haferflocken rein legen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. August 2022)

Bloß nicht füttern!
Das führt zu Schimmel in der Dose!
Füttern nur in größeren Behältnissen!

Die halten, wie schon geschrieben, sehr lange ohne Futter aus.


----------



## Blueser (23. August 2022)

Ich würde sie eh in ein größeres Gefäß umquartieren. Haferflocken auf die Oberfläche und mit Küchenkrepp abdecken. Die Dosis macht das Gift ...


----------



## fordprefect (23. August 2022)

Vielen Dank, dann wird das schon passen, dass die leer sind, bevor irgendwas getan werden muss.


----------



## Mescalero (23. August 2022)

Vier Wochen halten sie locker, ohne dass man irgendetwas machen muss, eher noch länger. 
Tauwürmer kippen eher um aber das liegt wahrscheinlich an der hermetisch abgeriegelten Schachtel nehme ich an.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. August 2022)

Ja, da geb ich Dir völlig recht! Alle meine Wurmbehälter haben Löcher, und werden im Kühlschrank gelagert. Füttern tue ich sie mit Salatblättern, Zwiebelhäuten, Schalen von Pellkartoffeln und mit Resten von gepresstem Knoblauch. 
Sie vermehren sich schön und fühlen sich offensichtlich so ganz wohl! 

Beim Angeln bewahre ich meine Wurmbox mit einigen Eisakkus, die von Alufolie oder einigen Zeitungsseiten abgedeckt sind, auf.


----------



## Floma (23. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Vier Wochen halten sie locker, ohne dass man irgendetwas machen muss, eher noch länger.
> Tauwürmer kippen eher um aber das liegt wahrscheinlich an der hermetisch abgeriegelten Schachtel nehme ich an.


Die Tauwürmer haben da evolutionär irgendein Domino-System mit auf den Weg bekommen. Ist einer tot, folgen ihm die anderen.


----------



## Astacus74 (23. August 2022)

Danke für Eure Antworten




Gert-Show schrieb:


> Für den Fahrradanhänger fand ich früher immer eine Gepäckspinne praktisch.



Mal sehen das werd ich wohl mal probieren, das Problem ist ja das diese Gummis immer den Geist aufgeben, ich hab noch einen aus Bundeswehrzeiten (94/95) und der funzt noch immer leider ist der zu kurz.


Gruß Frank


----------



## andyblub (24. August 2022)

Was ist der Vorteil einer Pose mit Schnuraußenführung? Der unterschiedliche Anwendungszweck zwischen "Waggler-Style" und "Schnurinnenführung" ist mir einigermaßen klar, der situationsbedingte potenzielle Vorteil der Außenführung im Vergleich zur Innenführung erschließt sich mir jedoch nicht.
Es gibt z.B. diese langen Köderfischposen (ca. 30cm), die gefallen mir optisch sehr gut, aber die Außenführung schreckt mich ein wenig ab.


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. August 2022)

Ich mag solche Dinger gar nicht - vor allem als Langmodelle mit langer Antenne ungemein wurftüddel-anfällig. Auch bei vorsichtiger Wurfweise, das ist einfach bauart-bedingt

--> bei fast keinem anderen Posentyp wickelt sich das Vorfach mit dem Köfi so leicht im Flug bzw. beim Einschlag um die Antenne rum.

Auch bei Einsatz von Fingerbremse an der Spulenkante zwecks Montagen-Streckung etc. - die Teile sind da einfach besonders heikel. Empfinde ich vor allem bei Dunkelheit als höchst unkomfortabel.


----------



## DenizJP (24. August 2022)

Swimbaits und Jerkbaits - statt zackig langsam geführt.

Nachts yay oder nay?


Gedenke an den Rhein auf Hecht und Co zu fahren.


----------



## jkc (24. August 2022)

Jou, nachts gerne auch ne Nummer langsamer, die Sicht ist ja eingeschränkt und die erkennen einen Fake nicht so schnell wie bei guten Sichtbedingungen am Tage, langsame Führung erhöht auch die Treffgenauigkeit der Angreifer.


----------



## andyblub (24. August 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> --> bei fast keinem anderen Posentyp wickelt sich das Vorfach mit dem Köfi so leicht im Flug bzw. beim Einschlag um die Antenne rum.
> 
> Auch bei Einsatz von Fingerbremse an der Spulenkante zwecks Montagen-Streckung etc. - die Teile sind da einfach besonders heikel. Empfinde ich vor allem bei Dunkelheit als höchst unkomfortabel.


Danke für Deine Einschätzung! Genau das war auch meine Befürchtung. Dennoch frage ich mich, was der eigentliche Zweck dieser Bauart sein soll, ob es Vorteile bei manchen Strömungen / Wellen / Wind-Verhältnissen etc. gibt. Im Grunde etabliert sich ja nichts dauerhaft, wenn es gar nichts taugt.


----------



## Mescalero (24. August 2022)

Vielleicht ist der Grund ganz profan der geringere Aufwand bei der Herstellung und die Tatsache, dass es auch tüddelfreie oder zumindest -arme Methoden gibt, etwa Stippen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. August 2022)

andyblub schrieb:


> Es gibt z.B. diese langen Köderfischposen (ca. 30cm), die gefallen mir optisch sehr gut, aber die Außenführung schreckt mich ein wenig ab.


Dann versuch mal mit nasser Schnur die durch eine 30  cm Innenrohrpose zu bekommen,  da sind die zwei Oesen erheblich schneller eingefädelt.


----------



## Blueser (24. August 2022)

Ich nutze nur noch Posen, welche nach wagglerart nur unten eine Öse haben. Mit einem zweiten Stopperknoten unterhalb der Pose, der die herabhängende Pose zum letzten Blei auf Abstand hält, auch kein Getüdel beim Auswerfen mehr.


----------



## Tricast (24. August 2022)

Dieses Problem sollte man mal in einem Feldversuch untersuchen und klären wie die Bebleiung und Abstände für die Tüddel verantwortlich sind.
Eigentlich fliegt ja der Schwerpunkt einer Montage immer vorraus und wenn der Abstand "Schwerpunkt" zur Pose größer ist als der Abstand "Schwerpunkt" zum Haken mit Köder dürfte sich das Vorfach nicht um die Pose wickeln. Vielleicht nimmt sich ja mal einer die Zeit und startet einen Feldversuch.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## fordprefect (24. August 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Dieses Problem sollte man mal in einem Feldversuch untersuchen und klären wie die Bebleiung und Abstände für die Tüddel verantwortlich sind.
> Eigentlich fliegt ja der Schwerpunkt einer Montage immer vorraus und wenn der Abstand "Schwerpunkt" zur Pose größer ist als der Abstand "Schwerpunkt" zum Haken mit Köder dürfte sich das Vorfach nicht um die Pose wickeln. Vielleicht nimmt sich ja mal einer die Zeit und startet einen Feldversuch.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ich hab mal als Tipp gelesen: man nehme das oberste Blei (auch das schwerste) und halte daran die Montage hoch. Ist der Haken/Köder ne Hand breit von der Pose weg, ist alles gut.


----------



## Blueser (24. August 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Dieses Problem sollte man mal in einem Feldversuch untersuchen und klären wie die Bebleiung und Abstände für die Tüddel verantwortlich sind.
> Eigentlich fliegt ja der Schwerpunkt einer Montage immer vorraus und wenn der Abstand "Schwerpunkt" zur Pose größer ist als der Abstand "Schwerpunkt" zum Haken mit Köder dürfte sich das Vorfach nicht um die Pose wickeln. Vielleicht nimmt sich ja mal einer die Zeit und startet einen Feldversuch.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Als Feldversuch kann ich das zwar nicht bezeichnen, aber ich angle viel mit Wagglern und ähnlichen Posen. Am Tag kann man noch am Verhalten der Pose halbwegs sehen, ob sich da was vertütelt hat. Nachts sieht man das nicht mehr so gut. Hab dann mal im Netz gesucht und ein Video von einem alten Hasen gefunden, der genau das so beschrieb. Hab seit dem keine Probleme mehr damit. Einfach mal ausprobieren, hab als unteren Stopper ein kleines Klemmblei genommen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Ich hab mal als Tipp gelesen: man nehme das oberste Blei (auch das schwerste) und halte daran die Montage hoch. Ist der Haken/Köder ne Hand breit von der Pose weg, ist alles gut.



So isses.


----------



## Blueser (25. August 2022)

Hier mal das Video, ab Minute 6:00
Klick!


----------



## Allround-Angler (25. August 2022)

Vorteile der 2 Ösen an der Laufpose:

1. Geht leichter einfädeln, läuft leichter durch, leichteres Blei möglich

2. Festhalten möglich, Führen möglich, Ranziehen möglich ohne "Scheinbisse" bei Waggler oder Kippen bei Zentralführung mit langer Antenne

Gegen Vertüdeln:
Einen Stopper unter der Pose, Abstand größer als Vorfachlänge, geht dann auch bei Laufblei

Tricast Keine Verhedderungen mehr, habe viel mit 2-Ösen-Laufpose gefischt und fische sie noch heute, allerdings auch Feststell, Waggler und Zentralführung, je nach Bedingung.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (25. August 2022)

Weiß jemand, obs Birnenbleie mit drehbarem Öhr gibt und welches beschichtete Stahlvorfach mit ca. 12 kg Tragkraft ist so weich, daß ich es an einen Öhrhaken der Größe 2 - 4 binden kann?


----------



## jkc (25. August 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, obs Birnenbleie mit drehbarem Öhr...


Also mit eingegossenem Wirbel?

Klaro:





						Birnenblei mit Wirbel : BlackBlei
					

Ihr Angelshop




					www.blackblei.de


----------



## Mescalero (25. August 2022)

Jenzi auch, ab ungefähr 5g bis ziemlich schwer.


----------



## thanatos (25. August 2022)

andyblub schrieb:


> Es gibt z.B. diese langen Köderfischposen (ca. 30cm), die gefallen mir optisch sehr gut, aber die Außenführung schreckt


das Hauptproblem bei Posen ist nach meiner Erfahrung ihre schicke Lackierung welche ihr Eigengewicht 
unnötig erhöht und die Tragkraft verringert , gerade bei Außenführung ist es da vorprogrammiert 
das sich das Vorfach über die Antenne legt - beim Wurf hat die Pose eben hinten zu fliegen -


----------



## andyblub (26. August 2022)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Vorteile der 2 Ösen an der Laufpose:
> 
> 1. Geht leichter einfädeln, läuft leichter durch, leichteres Blei möglich
> 
> 2. Festhalten möglich, Führen möglich, Ranziehen möglich ohne "Scheinbisse" bei Waggler oder Kippen bei Zentralführung mit langer Antenne



Vielen Dank für die guten Punkte! Anhand der meisten anderen Rückmeldungen, war ich mit meiner Skepsis nicht alleine und scheint es allgemein nicht der populärste Posentyp zu sein. Neben der bereits erwähnten "das vertüddelt sich doch bei jedem Wurf!"-Angst, war ein weiteres Hauptargument für mich die potenzielle Zerbrechlichkeit beim Transport an der Rute (z.B die Außenringe brechen vom Posenkörper im Futteral ab). Ich werde diesem Typen demnächst eine Chance geben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. August 2022)

Moin zusammen.

Meine Frage ist eher technischer Natur, bin da so ziemlich unfähig... 
Habe mir von Voda.hone eine Giga TV Cable Box 2 und einen Kabel Router fürs Internet geholt. Gestern die Teile nach Anweisung 
Angeschlossen, aber der Router verbindet sich nich mit dem Netz, also kann ich auch das Kabelfernsehen nich installieren... 
Das I-net Lämpchen am Router blinkt rot. 

In meinen Unterlagen steht, dass
"Red Internet 50 Cable U" sowie die TV Sache "Voraussichtlich am 27.08. AKTIVIERT werden". 

Ist das der Grund, warum sich der Router (noch) nicht mit dem Netz verbindet? 

Wäre für Hilfe echt dankbar.... 

Grüße, 
R. S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. August 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> "Voraussichtlich am 27.08. AKTIVIERT werden".
> 
> Ist das der Grund, warum sich der Router (noch) nicht mit dem Netz verbindet?



Ja.
Erstmal die Freischaltung abwarten.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (26. August 2022)

Ansonsten müsste ein Techniker in der Telefon/Kabel Setupbox im Keller was ein- oder umstellen, ich hatte mal das gleiche Problem...


----------



## Blueser (26. August 2022)

Moderne Anlagen werden ferngewartet. Ist aber noch nicht überall möglich.


----------



## Vanner (26. August 2022)

Wenn da noch nichts frei geschaltet wurde, dann kann das auch nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (27. August 2022)

Hat jemand mal seinen Kescher nachträglich gummiert mit Plasti Dip oder Gummi Dip oder einem vergleichbaren Produkt?
Wenn ja, mit welcher Technik (Sprühdose oder eintunken) und wie zufrieden seid ihr?
Schaut ja so aus, als könne man damit ne Menge sparen (ca. €25 für Gummi statt €100 für neue Kescher).


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. August 2022)

Vanner schrieb:


> Wenn da noch nichts frei geschaltet wurde, dann kann das auch nicht funktionieren.


Danke. 
Kurzes Update... Vollkatastrophe. 
Der Router kann keine Verbindung mit dem Netz herstellen, . odafone meint, dass da ein Techniker ran muss wg. einem neuen Antennenanschluss!? 
OK , dann habe ich die Giga TV cable box 2 
Über das WLAN vom Nachbarn versucht einzurichten. 
Habe die Schritte alle befolgt. 
Lief prima, bis zum Sendersuchlauf. 
Als der durch war, wurden KEINE Sender gefunden. 
Bin gerade ziemlich ratlos und wütend.


----------



## Verstrahlt (28. August 2022)

Über WLAN wirst kein TV bekommen, das Signal fürs TV bekommste aus deiner "Kabeldose an deiner Wand" zumindest kannst aber ins internet wenn dein Nachbar nett ist


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. August 2022)

Kann es vielleicht sein, daß dein Antennenkabel (evtl. an einer Buchse) defekt ist? Kauf Dir ein neues, am besten, das beste und teuerste was es gibt und starte dann den Sendersuchlauf erneut, dann sollte es klappen!

Dasselbe Problem hatte ich so auch schon mal....


----------



## Verstrahlt (28. August 2022)

Falls du alles bei dir richtig Angeschlossen hast und die "Kompetente" Person im Callcenter sagt es müsste ein Techniker kommen dann können die deine (TV Box oder was auch immer für ein Router) nicht erreichen... Meistens liegt das an einer alten Kabeldose. Verbindungskabel müssten eigentlich recht gute bei dem zeug beigelegen haben.


----------



## vonda1909 (28. August 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Danke.
> Kurzes Update... Vollkatastrophe.
> Der Router kann keine Verbindung mit dem Netz herstellen, . odafone meint, dass da ein Techniker ran muss wg. einem neuen Antennenanschluss!?
> OK , dann habe ich die Giga TV cable box 2
> ...


Der Nachbar  hat dich abgeklemmt


----------



## hanzz (28. August 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> WLAN


Berichtigt mich, aber heißt die daher nicht cable box.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. August 2022)

Jetzt mal zu einer angelspezifischen Frage: Zum Grundangeln verwende ich ausschließlich Öhrhaken. Die gibt es mit nach vorne und nach hinten abgeknickten Öhr sowie geradem. 
Da ich überwiegend Nachts angle, sind meine Zielfische Aal, Wels und Zander.  Welche Öhrform sollte ich bei einem langschenkligen Haken wählen?


----------



## Verstrahlt (28. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Berichtigt mich, aber heißt die daher nicht cable box.


über das "cable" kommt das internet. Die Boxen Mit cabel oder kabel im namen sind zum anschluss an den kabelanschluss ( kabel tv ) die anderen sind für die telefondose.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. August 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Jetzt mal zu einer angelspezifischen Frage: Zum Grundangeln verwende ich ausschließlich Öhrhaken. Die gibt es mit nach vorne und nach hinten abgeknickten Öhr sowie geradem.
> Da ich überwiegend Nachts angle, sind meine Zielfische Aal, Wels und Zander.  Welche Öhrform sollte ich bei einem langschenkligen Haken wählen?


SchietegAal , ich hab' kein TV


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. August 2022)

Rheinspezie 
Wenn du einen Kabelanschluß hast stecke mal deinen Fernseher direkt an den Wandanschluß ohne Box dazwischen. Dann den Fernsehsuchlauf starten. Du wirst dann vermutlich viele gesperrte Sender auf deinem Fernseher haben, aber die ohne HD, Bezahlfunktion und öffentliche Sender könnten dann funktionieren.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. August 2022)

Satz mit x - trotzdem Danke !


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. August 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> SchietegAal , ich hab' kein TV


Du sollst ja auch nicht Fernsehen, sondern angeln!


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. August 2022)

Eben aus Frust Keller aufgeräumt, dabei eine hübsche, kleine Daiwa Caldia gefunden. 
Leider fehlt die Spule. 
Nehme an, die Rolle liegt schon lange da, kann mich nich mehr an den Besitz erinnern. 
Zum wegwerfen zu schade, aber gibt es dazu eine passende Spule? 
Das Röllchen ist nachtblau metallic, auf dem Rotor steht ein R und 4 Punkte im Quadrat angeordnet. 
Innen am Rotor wo die Spule aufgesetzt wird, steht G6283, an der Kurbel 55-2.

Das alte Röllchen sucht eine neue Spule. 
Evtl. Vorschläge?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2022)

Weißt du noch welche Größe die Rolle hat?


----------



## Blueser (28. August 2022)

G


Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Jetzt mal zu einer angelspezifischen Frage: Zum Grundangeln verwende ich ausschließlich Öhrhaken. Die gibt es mit nach vorne und nach hinten abgeknickten Öhr sowie geradem.
> Da ich überwiegend Nachts angle, sind meine Zielfische Aal, Wels und Zander.  Welche Öhrform sollte ich bei einem langschenkligen Haken wählen?


Gerades Öhr und gerade Spitze. Damit hab ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weißt du noch welche Größe die Rolle hat?


Schätze 2500-3000 er ?

Könnte gut sein, dass die da schon 20 Jahre lag...


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2022)

Läuft die Rolle noch gut, so dass es sich lohnt eine E-Spule anzuschaffen?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. August 2022)

Das waren damals die ersten Rollen mit dem Real Four-Concept, müßte wenn ich mich nicht irre 2008/09 gewesen sein.
Die Caldia müßte auch schon den Zaion-Body haben, es könnte aber auch eine Caldia KIX sein, nicht 100% sicher grad.
Das Übersee-Modell war wie obige gezeigte dunkelblau/grau, das heimische JDM-Modell hingegen weiß.

Obiges Modell müßte ne 2500 oder 3000 sein, denn laut Daiwa hatten nur die beiden Modelle ne Kurbel mit T-Knauf.
Folgende Modelle gab es davon: 1503, 2000, 2004, 2500, 2506, 2506W, 3000
1503-2004 -> I-Shape knob
2500 and 3000 -> T-Shaped Knob
2506 and 2506W -> Egg Shaped EVA knob
Übersetzung war bei allen 4,7:1, Kugellager hatten sie 6+1, die 2506W 7+1.
Sollte es sich dabei um eine Caldia KIX handeln, käme auch noch 3500 und 4000 als Modellgröße in Frage..auf den Bildern leider nicht zu erkennen.
Sowohl Caldia wie Caldia KIX wurden in Japan hergestellt, die etwas spätere KIX Custom bereits in Thailand.


----------



## Thomas. (29. August 2022)

wenn Du Herr Daiwa Bimmelrudi  schon mal dabei bist könntest du eventuell was zu meinen 2 Zugängen der letzten 14 Tage was sagen,
eine Karpfen Rute (nehme ich stark an) in 12ft, außer der Name Daiwa und die GB Flagge steht absolut nix auf der Rute keine WG, lb keine Typen Bezeichnung nix, auch keine spuren davon das diese vielleicht mal entfernt wurden.
3 ehemalige Moritz Mitarbeiten mit denen ich Samstag gesprochen habe meinten es könnte sich um einen Prototypen handeln?   



als nächstes wäre da eine GS 9000h (was hat das h zu bedeuten?) da würde mich so alles interessieren vor allem ob sie mehr oder weniger Baugleich bzw. die Billig Version der SS 9000 ist?



und wo wir schon mal dabei sind  bitte noch den unterschied von dem alten Japan Model zur neuen Thailand ? und bitte noch ein paar daten zur Japanerin



schon mal besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Läuft die Rolle noch gut, so dass es sich lohnt eine E-Spule anzuschaffen?


Absolut, würde ich sofort mit fischen.

Bimmelrudi, kannst Du die Rolle mit anderen Bildern besser identifizieren?
Im Sonnenlicht schimmern winzige lilafarbene Farbpigmente im blau durch, ansonsten sind silberne Metallanteile am Body und der Spule.
Ich habe mal eine 2500E er Daiwa Excelled plus im direkten Grössenvergleich nebengelegt...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. August 2022)

Es sieht für mich schon stark nach einer 2500er aus. Ob es aber genau jenes Größenmodell auch ist vermag ich leider nicht zu sagen, die Bezeichnung war damals nur auf der Spule und die fehlt ja nu leider.
Ich kann lediglich aufgrund des T-Knaufes sagen das es ein 2500er oder 3000er Modell sein muss.

Spulenbeschaffung könnte schwierig werden, zu jenen Modellen aus den Jahren ist nicht viel zu finden ohne vorliegende Kataloge.
Die Spule deiner gezeigten Exceler E schaut aber zumindest sehr ähnlich aus.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. August 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> wenn Du Herr Daiwa Bimmelrudi  schon mal dabei bist könntest du eventuell was zu meinen 2 Zugängen der letzten 14 Tage was sagen,
> eine Karpfen Rute (nehme ich stark an) in 12ft, außer der Name Daiwa und die GB Flagge steht absolut nix auf der Rute keine WG, lb keine Typen Bezeichnung nix, auch keine spuren davon das diese vielleicht mal entfernt wurden.
> 3 ehemalige Moritz Mitarbeiten mit denen ich Samstag gesprochen habe meinten es könnte sich um einen Prototypen handeln?
> Anhang anzeigen 416489
> ...



Bei Ruten bin ich generell raus, ist einfach nicht mein Ding.
Prototyp wäre durchaus denkbar, denn das GB-Logo war bei den Carprods eigentlich nicht oben sondern unten am Griff. Zumindest so bei den Ruten ab ca. 1992, zu der Zeit war u.a. Kevin Nash Teamangler bei Daiwa.
Auf der andren Seite sind halt auch nie alle Produkte bei Daiwa in den Katalogen, das betrifft sowohl Ruten wie auch Rollen.
Hinzukommt auch noch, das bis etwa Mitte 90er man auch reine Blanks bei Daiwa kaufen konnte. Das wurde vermutlich vorrangig von Rutenbauern genutzt. Inwiefern diese Blanks damals aber gelabelt waren entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Zur Rolle kann ich dir schon etwas mehr sagen, auch wenn sie aus einer Zeit kommen, die mich nicht mehr so interessiert.
Die Rolle hat mit der SS9000 soviel gemein wie eine Shimano Biomaster mit einer Nexave.
Die Longbeams waren eine Auskopplung der Carbon PM Serie, allein für Großbritanien und nur in ein paar großen Modellen speziell zum damals aufkommenden Carphunting.
Sie sind in etwa technisch baugleich mit den klassischen Emblems, sprich Wormshaft, Rücklaufsperre vorm Ritzel (in doppelter Ausführung!!, gab es damals so nur noch bei den Ryobi Proskyern), 3 Kugellager, Keramik-Schnurlaufröllchen und sehr fein justierbare Bremse. Ob sie nen 6er oder 10er Stack haben kann ich nicht sagen, kannst ja nachsehen. die GS9000 und SS9000 haben jedenfalls beide nen 10er Stack wie heutige moderne Karpfenrollen.

Die Longbeams kamen noch vor der SS3000 raus welche 1991 erschien.
Die Carbon PM Serie erschien 1990, allerdings nur bis zum 4000er Modell. die 7000 u. 9000er erschienen auch erst 1991, also irgendwo dazwischen sind auch die Longbeams erschienen.
Die SS9000 erschien aber erst offiziell 1994 in Europa, vorher gab es nur ihre weitaus günstigere Schwester namens GS9000 (1991).
Die SS9000 vereinte zu der Zeit alles was gut und teuer war (Kostenpunkt damals ca. 300 brit. Pfund, entsprach ca. 700-750 DM) und gilt auch heute noch nicht von ungefähr als "heiliger Gral" jeden ernsthaften Carphunters.
Aber auch die Longbeams sind gern gesehene und genutzte Rollen bei Karpfenanglern, einfache, pflegeleiche und verlässliche Arbeitstiere genau wie ihre Nachfolger die Emblem.Ihre Produktionszeit war nicht wirklich lang, bestenfalls 2-3 Jahre.
Allzu selten sind sie nicht, man findet sie recht häufig noch.
Das gute an diesen Rollen ist, man bekommt auch heute noch recht viele Ersatzteile relativ einfach organisiert, oder sind kompatibel mit anderen Modellen.

Wofür das nachgestellte "h" steht kann ich nur mutmaßen. Vielleicht steht es für "huge" (bezogen auf Schnurfassung, das "h" hatten auch alle PMs)
Halt sie in Ehren oder nutze sie, ich denke nicht das sie dich enttäuschen wird. So eine Combo macht sich sicherlich auch top zum Hechtangeln.


EDITH sagt ich hab noch was vergessen:

Wo sie Recht hat....ich vergaß die letzten Fragen zur SS Tournament.
Erstmals erschien sie 1988 mit den beiden Modellen 1600/2600 und schlug ein wie eine Bombe.
Kostenpunkt damals ca. 95/100 brit. Pfund, das entsprach etwa 285 bis 300 DM, also sicher kein Schnäppchen.
Sie wurde sehr lange in Japan unverändert gebaut, ich möchte meinen bis ca. 1997/98.
Anfang der 2000er wurde sie zusammen mit der SS3000 nochmal neu aufgelegt, diesmal wurde allerdings die Produktion ausgelagert nach Thailand.
Qualitativ nehmen sich beide überhaupt nichts, es ist die gleiche Qualität wie seinerzeit aus Japan.
Hier und da mag man mal was lesen von etwas schlechteren verbauten Kugellagern, in meinem beiden 1600er sind allerdings hochwertige beidseitig geschlossene Lager verbaut. Auch die werksseitige Schmierung der Rollen ist gut ausgeführt. 
Ich könnte nichts negatives über die neueren Modelle aus Thailand sagen, nutze meine beiden sehr intensiv zum fast reinen Aalangeln.


----------



## Thomas. (29. August 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Rolle hat mit der SS9000 soviel gemein wie eine Shimano Biomaster mit einer Nexave.


das ist für mich verständlich  aller besten Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung, und die Schnurfassung bei der GS ist wirklich "huge" ich habe immer noch einen Tennisarm vom Kurbeln


----------



## DenizJP (29. August 2022)

Hejfish.de läft bei mir ewig...

die Animation mit dem springenden Fisch läuft andauernd ab und ich kann auf keiner Seite fertig laden.

Hat das aktuell noch wer?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. August 2022)

Wo auf der Seite springt da ein Fisch?
Ich hab da nur nen schickes Hintergrundbild von nem Bergsee und dann die Eingabemaske zur Gewässersuche


----------



## DenizJP (29. August 2022)

wenn man eingeloggt ist


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. August 2022)

Schonmal nen andren Browser probiert? oder gar auf nem andren Gerät mal geschaut ob es da genauso kommt?


----------



## DenizJP (29. August 2022)

ok - scheint ein Problem mit Chrome zu sein ^^


----------



## Blueser (29. August 2022)

Der MDR hat scheinbar mittlerweile auch einen Personalnotstand. Deshalb gab es wohl heute auf dem Erfurter Anger eine Werbeaktion, wo mir gesagt wurde, ich hätte das ideale Radio-Gesicht*. Was würdet ihr machen, zuschlagen oder weiterhin in Demut von der mickrigen Rente zehren?

PS: *


----------



## Mescalero (29. August 2022)

Zuschlagen! Ein Bekannter und ehemaliger Kollege durfte im Lokalradio Werbung für ein Kulturprojekt machen, wurde dabei "entdeckt" und moderiert jetzt eine regelmäßige Sendung.


----------



## Kanten (30. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> ich hätte das ideale Radio-Gesicht. Was würdet ihr machen, zuschlagen oder weiterhin in Demut von der mickrigen Rente zehren?


Niemand sollte sich selbst ins Gesicht schlagen!


----------



## Blueser (30. August 2022)

Ok, ok, ok! Hatte ich doch glatt den Smiley vergessen ...


----------



## Ruttentretzer (30. August 2022)

Menemen schrieb:


> Niemand sollte sich selbst ins Gesicht schlagen!


im Radio siehts doch keiner.


----------



## alexpp (30. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Der MDR hat scheinbar mittlerweile auch einen Personalnotstand. Deshalb gab es wohl heute auf dem Erfurter Anger eine Werbeaktion, wo mir gesagt wurde, ich hätte das ideale Radio-Gesicht*. Was würdet ihr machen, zuschlagen oder weiterhin in Demut von der mickrigen Rente zehren?
> 
> PS: *


Internationale Berichterstattung sehe ich sehr kritisch, ich könnte nicht mehr in den Spiegel schauen. 
Wo der ÖR früher eher einseitig "berichtet" hatte, lügen sie bei propagandavetdächtigen Themen immer öfter.


----------



## Kanten (30. August 2022)

Oh, bitte keine Politik beim Angeln. Außer falls es gegen die mit dem P geht natürlich.


----------



## DenizJP (30. August 2022)

Laut nem Kollegen wurden 1000+ Forellen an nem Spot in den Main gekippt von so nem buddhistischen Verein.


eigentlich nicht erlaubt oder sehe ich das falsch?

hab das schon mehrmals erzählt bekommen nun.


----------



## Kanten (30. August 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Laut nem Kollegen wurden 1000+ Forellen an nem Spot in den Main gekippt von so nem buddhistischen Verein.
> 
> 
> eigentlich nicht erlaubt oder sehe ich das falsch?
> ...


Müsste man bei den zuständigen Behörden erfragen (vermutlich (Untere) Wasserbehörde oder auch ein Wasserverband/Unterhaltungsverband; das ist regional sehr unterschiedlich soweit ich weiß). Unabgesprochen ist das sicherlich nicht erlaubt. Am einfachsten ist es vermutlich das dem Angelverein zu melden (sofern existent) und den das machen lassen, der weiß auch wer zuständig ist.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. August 2022)

Ran an den Spot und abblinkern 

R. S.


----------



## Snâsh (30. August 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Laut nem Kollegen wurden 1000+ Forellen an nem Spot in den Main gekippt von so nem buddhistischen Verein.
> 
> 
> eigentlich nicht erlaubt oder sehe ich das falsch?
> ...


Irgendwas mit Fest und Glaube. Soll wohl quasi jährlich passieren + Nachrichten darüber habe ich auch bereits mehrfach gelesen. Verboten ists definitiv da ne Tonne Rebos im Main definitiv keine Besatzmaßnahme sind. Überleben tun die Tierchen bei der derzeitigen Temperatur auch nicht lange. Gefangen habe ich selber schon ein paar. Es gibt da einen Spot wo sich die Tierchen nach der Freilassung einfinden. Sinnvoll ist es nicht, toll ist es auch nicht und erlaubt vermutlich auch nicht. Aber Religion und Logik sind ja eh vollkommen getrennte Themen...


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (1. September 2022)

Hallo,
bei hejfish gibt es 24 h Karten. Sind diese direkt nach Kauf aktiviert oder kann ich das irgendwann nach dem Kauf aktivieren? Ich würde mir gerne für den morgigen Tag eine Gastkarte kaufen, die Karten sind scheinbar begrenzt. Die 24 h Karte würde mir eher entgegenkommen als eine Tageskarte von 00:00-23:59.
Sprich, kann ich die Karte heute kaufen und morgen ab nachmittags beginnen zu nutzen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## DenizJP (2. September 2022)

Tauwürmer mit Honig bestreichen damit die Bachflohkrebse kommen und damit dann die Aale im Spätsommer.

an sich ein guter Gedanke...nur macht das in einem Fluss wie dem Main bei FFM überhaupt Sinn???


----------



## Prinzchen (2. September 2022)

Ruhrpottkopp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei hejfish gibt es 24 h Karten. Sind diese direkt nach Kauf aktiviert oder kann ich das irgendwann nach dem Kauf aktivieren? Ich würde mir gerne für den morgigen Tag eine Gastkarte kaufen, die Karten sind scheinbar begrenzt. Die 24 h Karte würde mir eher entgegenkommen als eine Tageskarte von 00:00-23:59.
> Sprich, kann ich die Karte heute kaufen und morgen ab nachmittags beginnen zu nutzen?
> 
> Viele Grüße


Hallo, du kannst deinen persönlichen Angelbeginn selbst terminieren. Sogar ein paar Tage im Voraus funktioniert.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. September 2022)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> du kannst deinen persönlichen Angelbeginn selbst *terminieren*.


Und nicht nur das! Auch zB Typen die deine Lieblingsstelle besetzen.


----------



## Angler2097 (2. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Tauwürmer mit Honig bestreichen damit die Bachflohkrebse kommen und damit dann die Aale im Spätsommer.
> 
> an sich ein guter Gedanke...nur macht das in einem Fluss wie dem Main bei FFM überhaupt Sinn???


Glaube nicht, dass das was bringt


----------



## thanatos (3. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Tauwürmer mit Honig bestreichen damit die Bachflohkrebse kommen und damit dann die Aale im Spätsommer.
> 
> an sich ein guter Gedanke...nur macht das in einem Fluss wie dem Main bei FFM überhaupt Sinn???


macht es überhaupt Sinn - manches sind echter Anglerlatein , mir hat mal jemand erzählt Tauwürmer 
mit Rosenöl aromatisieren macht die Aale richtig bissig , ja hat mich neugierig gemacht und ich bin mit 
ihm losgezogen , er mit seinen dufteten ich mit normalen - er zwei ich zwei - ergo es bringt nix .


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. September 2022)

Bei mir funktioniert das Wurmspray von Superwurm sehr gut.

Bachflohkrebs-Anlocken mit Honig wäre mir zu obskur.


----------



## thanatos (3. September 2022)

Als es bei uns noch jede Menge Krebse im See hatten ( sind heut äußerst selten ) hat es so sehr gut geklappt
Schlachtabfälle vom Karnickel fest in einem Schuhkarton mit kleinen Löchern und mit einem Stein so etwa drei Meter vom Ufer zu versenken sogar am Tage habe ich damit gute Aale um 1 Kg gefangen ( nicht für mich )
Wichtig ist das es viele Krebse gibt !


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. September 2022)

Ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen, das Vanille-Aroma für einen Wurmköder gut für Aale funktioniert! 
Habe es auch mit Krabbenöl von Beissfix versucht, aber deswegen habe ich nicht schneller und mehr Schlangen gefangen... 
Am besten ist immer noch natürliches Wurmaroma, wirkt (nicht nur) für Flußaale immer noch am besten!


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (4. September 2022)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Hallo, du kannst deinen persönlichen Angelbeginn selbst terminieren. Sogar ein paar Tage im Voraus funktioniert.


Hallo,
vielen Dank. Wir hatten dann doch eine Karte im Angelladen geholt, aber fürs nächste mal weiß ich Bescheid


----------



## DenizJP (4. September 2022)

Schau mir grad ein Angelvideo an. Ansitz auf Aal im Fluss.

Da erzählt der Typ unter anderem, dass man mit Tiroler Hölzl vor allem in der Ufernähe bzw. auf der Steinpackung weniger Hänger beim Biss hätte da die Schnur ja nicht direkt mit dem Blei am Boden verläuft.


Kann das tatsächlich die Chancen steigern auf weniger Hänger bzw. Abrisse?

Ich hab leider schon einige Male die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass vor allem KöFi auf Aal in direkter Ufernähe schnell mit einem Verlust enden kann...


----------



## Taxidermist (4. September 2022)

Das ist richtig, mit dem Tirolerhölzel und zwar diese mit dem Silikonschlauch, ist die Hänger Wahrscheinlichkeit geringer.
Die lassen sich häufig, nicht immer, wieder aus den Steinen heraus ziehen.
Auch von Anglern die sich aus dem Grund Zimmermannsnägel zurecht gebastelt haben, habe ich schon gehört.
Da wird dann der Kopf abgesägt, diese dann durchbohrt an einem Ende und als Bleiersatz in der Packung verwendet.
Soll angeblich auch nur selten wirklich hängen bleiben?

Jürgen


----------



## Astacus74 (4. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Soll angeblich auch nur selten wirklich hängen bleiben?



Nicht nur angeblich aber dann und wann bleibt auch der Nagel in der Schüttung hängen, trotzdem weniger Verlust als mit z.B. Birnenblei


Gruß Frank


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. September 2022)

Das Hölzl bringt deutlich weniger Hänger. 
Es ist ja eigentlich dafür konzipiert mit ner Nymphe als Köder hinter eine Solschwelle/Rausche gepfeffert zu werden um die tief stehenden Äschen oder Bafos zu bekommen. Dann wirds in kleinen Sprüngen ran geholt, wobei es sich immer wieder aufstellen soll.
Ob es dir am Main vor der Steinschüttung viel hilft bezweifle ich mal. Du musst mehr Blei als gewohnt nehmen weil der Schlauch Angriffsfläche für die Strömung bietet, und länger abziehen lassen (vermutlich dein Gedanke) ist auch nicht weil der Aal natürlich zum Schlucken Richtung Steinpackung schwimmt.

Ich hab am Main auch immer vor der Packung geangelt. Aber nur mit aufgezogenem Tauwurm und wegen der Schiffe und der Fu..Strömung Tellerblei. Nach dem ersten Zucker sofort Rute in die Hand und die Schnur zw. Daumen und Zeigefinger. 10 oder 15 cm, mehr darfst du ihnen an der Packung nicht geben, dann musste anhauen. Gab zu meiner Zeit aber auch zu 98% nur Spitzköppe im Main, wie das heute ist kA.


----------



## DenizJP (4. September 2022)

Heute fängst du auf Köfi öfters mal 80-90+ Breitkopfaale

Das kann vor allem an der Steinpackung schnell brenzlig werden da die auch direkt Gas geben


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. September 2022)

Egal was, vor der Steinpackung ist es immer gefährlich und man kann den Aal nicht laufen lassen.

Weil ich glaube da etwas raus zu hören: es ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum zu glauben das nur Breitköppe richtig groß werden. Und bei gleicher Länge hat der Spitzkopp meist auch mehr Gewicht.


----------



## thanatos (5. September 2022)

Stimmt genau an einem Spitzkopf ist mehr Fleisch dran . An Kanälen mit Steinpackung habe ich 
nur 8mm Rundstahl  auf einer Seite platt geklopft  ,Loch durch und mit 15er Mono an ein 
Ledgerbeat gehängt - es muss nicht immer Geld kosten und Eisen ist auch umweltfreunlicher 
als Blei .


----------



## vonda1909 (5. September 2022)

Du kannst auch Ketten nehmen Gardinenblei  oder Kabelreste  30 bis 40 cm lang Hauptsache  es rutscht  nicht in die Steine..i
ICH benutze wenn immer  die  Kette als Endblei an einer dünnen Schnur  und den Köder an einem Seitenarm.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. September 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch Ketten nehmen Gardinenblei  oder Kabelreste  30 bis 40 cm lang Hauptsache  es rutscht  nicht in die Steine..i
> ICH benutze wenn immer  die  Kette als Endblei an einer dünnen Schnur  und den Köder an einem Seitenarm.


Mache ich auch so, zumindest im Main-Donau-Kanal! Da verwende ich allerdings schwere Hölzl, so zwischen 100 und 160 gr. Sonst um die 40 - 60gr.
Hänger hatte ich bis jetzt so gut wie keine...


----------



## DenizJP (5. September 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Weil ich glaube da etwas raus zu hören: es ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum zu glauben das nur Breitköppe richtig groß werden. Und bei gleicher Länge hat der Spitzkopp meist auch mehr Gewicht.


aso nein das bezog sich nur auf den KöFi-Einsatz. da hier am Main dann meist die Breitköpfe beißen - hatte aber genau so auch schon Spitzköpfe dran und mein größter Aal bisher war ein Breitkopf auf Wurm.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (5. September 2022)

Moin Leute, ich möchte Euch das Aal angeln nicht vermiesen, hab ja auch immer mal wieder einen als Beifang, aber gezielt auf Aal gehe ich schon lange nicht mehr. Neben den vielen Verzehrwarnungen ist der europäische Aal vom Aussterben bedroht und steht auf der roten Liste. Das hat zwar hauptsächlich damit zu tun, dass die Glasaale vor den Küsten abgefischt werden, bevor sie in die Flüsse wandern, aber ich persönlich muss dann die restlichen, die es geschafft haben, nicht auch noch gezielt beangeln.


----------



## vonda1909 (5. September 2022)

Dann fange ich deine paar  mal mit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (5. September 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Dann fange ich deine paar mal mit.


Du bist also der Meinung das jedem ein Kontingent zusteht? Und wenn ich meines nicht nutze, das Du das dann nutzen kannst?
Ist schon erstaunlich was in manchen Köpfen so vorgeht.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ich möchte Euch das Aal angeln nicht vermiesen, hab ja auch immer mal wieder einen als Beifang, aber gezielt auf Aal gehe ich schon lange nicht mehr. Neben den vielen Verzehrwarnungen ist der europäische Aal vom Aussterben bedroht und steht auf der roten Liste. Das hat zwar hauptsächlich damit zu tun, dass die Glasaale vor den Küsten abgefischt werden, bevor sie in die Flüsse wandern, aber ich persönlich muss dann die restlichen, die es geschafft haben, nicht auch noch gezielt beangeln.


Wo kann man denn in die rote Liste  einsehen ??? Hast du ein link für mich??? Würde gerne wissen was da noch so auf der roten Liste steht….


----------



## Mescalero (5. September 2022)

Download Wirbeltiere - Rote-Liste-Zentrum Rote-Liste-Zentrum
					






					www.rote-liste-zentrum.de


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. September 2022)

Danke…
Finde da auf die schnelle aber keine Fische…


----------



## Mikesch (5. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Danke…
> Finde da auf die schnelle aber keine Fische…











						Süßwasserfische und -neunaugen (Pisces & Cyclostomata) - Rote-Liste-Zentrum Rote-Liste-Zentrum
					

Die aktuelle Gesamtartenliste der Süßwasserfische und -neunaugen Deutschlands umfasst 103 Arten, von denen 14 durch den Menschen nach Deutschland eingeschleppt wurden. Wanderfische, die wie der Europäische Aal zeitweise im Süßwasser leben, jedoch zum Laichen ins Meer ziehen, werden in der Liste...




					www.rote-liste-zentrum.de
				




Da sind die Fische.   Runter scrollen!


----------



## vonda1909 (5. September 2022)

Rote Liste hin oder her 
Beruffischer dürfen mit Reusen  Aale fangen Kraftwerke  schreddern sie und du kommst mit der Moralkeule und stellst dir Fragen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (5. September 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Rote Liste hin oder her
> Beruffischer dürfen mit Reusen Aale fangen Kraftwerke schreddern sie und du kommst mit der Moralkeule und stellst dir Fragen


Und weil andere das machen, brauchen Angler kein Gewissen?


----------



## Blueser (5. September 2022)

Insbesondere die abgeschlossenen Seen und Kiesgruben, welche nur duch Besatz Aale enthalten, spielen bei der Erhaltung der Art eine untergeordnete Rolle. Deshalb mach ich mir da wenig Gedanken. In Gewässern mit Abwandermöglichkeit sähe das für mich allerdings anders aus. Aber da angle ich nicht.


----------



## DenizJP (5. September 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> spielen bei der Erhaltung der Art eine untergeordnete Rolle


wobei hier ja meist kritisiert wird, dieser Besatz steht dann Zuchtprogrammen mit Abwanderungsmöglichkeit nicht zur Verfügung.


Michwürden ja mal gern belastbare Zahlen zur Hobbyfischerei auf Aal interessieren. die meisten Angler die ich hier am Main sehe sind *gefühlt* entweder Raubfisch-Angler oder Karpfen-Ansitzer.

Und wieviel negativen Einfluss das Hobbyangeln hier hat im Vergleich zu Wasserkraftwerken und der Glasaal-Entnahme in Spanien oder portugal.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (5. September 2022)

Meeresfische und Neunaugen (Pisces & Cyclostomata) - Rote-Liste-Zentrum Rote-Liste-Zentrum
					

In der Roten Liste der Meeresfische und Neunaugen werden 94 Arten aufgeführt, die in den deutschen Meeresgebieten der Nord- und Ostsee etabliert sind.




					www.rote-liste-zentrum.de
				



Das ist die Liste der Meeresfische, dort wird der europäische Aal aufgeführt


----------



## vonda1909 (5. September 2022)

Der Teil deiner QUOTE  oder was von übrig  ist und das mit  gutem  Gewissen  verspeist


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (5. September 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> welche nur duch Besatz Aale enthalten


Auch das sind Aale die irgendwo entnommen wurden. Aale lassen sich leider nicht züchten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (5. September 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Der Teil deiner QUOTE oder was von übrig ist und das mit gutem Gewissen verspeist


Na, dann hoffe ich mal, daß Du stolz auf Dich bist.


----------



## vonda1909 (5. September 2022)

Wie Bolle eine exzellente Rauchnote und von der Färbung  ideal...


----------



## fordprefect (5. September 2022)

Ich verstehe dich arjey. Ich tue mich damit auch etwas schwer. Auch mit anderen Arten, die es schwer haben. Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich aber auch, dass der Aal wirtschaftlich stark genutzt wird. Ob klassisch geräuchert oder im Sushi schwer zu bekommen ist er nicht. Natürlich ist jeder Aal, der entnommen wird, einer weniger. Aber die generellen Bestände werden wohl eher von der Berufsfischerei beeinflusst, als vom Angler.
Die Regeln ala Entnahme nicht am Fluss, aber in Seen ist natürlich ein wenig pseudonachhaltig. Denn hätte man den Aal im Fluss besetzt und versucht dort zu angeln, sond die Chancen größer, dass er abwandern kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (5. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Aber die generellen Bestände werden wohl eher von der Berufsfischerei beeinflusst, als vom Angler.


Da hast Du vollkommen Recht, ich hab ja weiter oben auch geschrieben, daß die Glasaale in großen Mengen abgefischt werden. Für den asiatischen Markt, die essen eben Glasaale. Ich hab auch gelesen, daß mittlerweile 98% der Aale im Handel aus Aquazucht kommen. Da man Aale nicht züchten kann, werden da wohl auch Glasaale gefangen und anschließend gemässtet?


----------



## DenizJP (5. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Da man Aale nicht züchten kann, werden da wohl auch Glasaale gefangen und anschließend gemässtet?


will meinen gelesen zu haben ja.

Weiß von einem befreundeten Anglerkollegen der Fischerei Biologe ist, dass es zwar inzwischen auch Erfolge bei der künstlichen Aalzucht und -befruchtung gibt aber noch einige Stolpersteine auf dem Weg.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Anglerkollegen der Fischerei Biologe ist, dass es zwar inzwischen auch Erfolge bei der künstlichen Aalzucht und -befruchtung gibt aber noch einige Stolpersteine auf dem Weg.


Es ist bisher erst einmal unter Labor Bedingungen gelungen die Eier zu befruchten.
Wie man die Larven dann aufziehen will, bleibt aus!

Davon ab, kann ich jeden Angler verstehen der seinen gefangenen Aal mit nimmt.
Es ist einfach kurios, warum gerade Angler den Aal nicht mehr nutzen sollen, alle anderen sich aber daran bedienen!
Inzwischen dürfen Aale auch in Baden Württemberg wieder durch Angler entnommen werden, dies war über 10 Jahre verboten.
Das Verbot hatte zu der irren Situation geführt, dass sich am Oberrhein der Berufsfischer mittels Elektrofischerei die Aale aus der Packung holte und auf der Pfälzer Seite, die Angler ohne Einschränkung entnehmen durften.

Jürgen


----------



## vonda1909 (5. September 2022)

Schau mal bei Albe Fischfarm nach die setzen auch in Gewässer  zurück.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. September 2022)

Der wichtigste Schritt zur Arterhaltung wurde vor kurzem vollzogen, der Export von eur. Glasaalen nach Asien ist nun illegal. Es sind auch schon ein paar Typen eingefahren und der Preis fürs Kilo Glasaal ist von bis zu mehreren tausend Eu auf ein paar hundert gepurzelt.
Jetzt muss man abwarten wie konsequent da dran fest gehalten wird und ob man Italiener, Spanier, Franzosen und Portugiesen zu einer vernünftigen Esskultur überreden kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (5. September 2022)

Glasaal-Schmuggel: 6.000 Euro für ein Kilo Fisch - BLINKER
					

Während deutsche Angler damit hadern, noch auf Aal zu angeln, werden mit illegalem Glasaal-Export Millionen von Euro verdient. Ein Experte schafft Klarheit.




					www.blinker.de


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. September 2022)

Mescalero  &  Mikesch :

Danke, habe mich schon  durchgescrollt …
Handy, keine Brille und wenig Zeit,  da findet man nicht immer sofort das was man sucht …


----------



## Mescalero (5. September 2022)

Ist auch nicht so einfach. Am Handy habe ich die Liste nicht auf bekommen, erst mit der direkt verlinkten Seite gings.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ist auch nicht so einfach. Am Handy habe ich die Liste nicht auf bekommen, erst mit der direkt verlinkten Seite gings.


Und ich habe den Aal unter den Süßwasserfischen gesucht und vermisst …


----------



## silverfish (5. September 2022)

Das ist richtig,daß es erst einmal gelungen ist Aale unter künstlichen Bedingungen zu züchten. Da hatten sie wohl Glück den gleichen Druck , Wassermischung und Temperatur wie im Bermuda getroffen zu haben. 
Aufzucht und Fütterung ist nicht so das Problem. Soll mit Rogen ganz gut klappen.
In den letzten Jahren war ich dreimal mit beim Aalbesatz. Dajert wohl ca. 7 Jahre bis sie fangfähig sind. Als Angler habe ich kein Problem Aale zu fangen und zu verwerten. Wegen mir stirbt der Aal nicht aus. Da sind Andere ,die Geschäfte und Sauereien machen im großen Stile.


----------



## thanatos (6. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> will meinen gelesen zu haben ja.
> 
> Weiß von einem befreundeten Anglerkollegen der Fischerei Biologe ist, dass es zwar inzwischen auch Erfolge bei der künstlichen Aalzucht und -befruchtung gibt aber noch einige Stolpersteine auf dem Weg.


kann ich mir nur  sehr aufwändig vor stellen , da sich die Geschlechtsprodukte erst auf der "Reise " 
entwickeln , ich habe erst zweimal einen Blankaal erwischt da war noch nichts zu erkennen .


----------



## bathgate (6. September 2022)

Ab welchem "Schnurstand" sollte man die Schnur auf der Rolle ersetzen?


----------



## Blueser (6. September 2022)

Wenn man nicht mehr die gewohnte Wurfweite erzielt.


----------



## bathgate (6. September 2022)

Welche Rolle spielt die Rutenlänge bei der Wahl der "richtigen" Rute? Was wären da die entscheidenden Kriterien?


----------



## Astacus74 (7. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Welche Rolle spielt die Rutenlänge bei der Wahl der "richtigen" Rute? Was wären da die entscheidenden Kriterien?



Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten 

Was für eine Angelart soll  es denn werden?

Gruß Frank


----------



## bathgate (7. September 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten
> 
> Was für eine Angelart soll  es denn werden?
> 
> Gruß Frank


Es war eher in die Richtung gemeint:

Kann man sagen "je länger desto weiter der Wurf" oder "je länger desto schwerer kann der Fisch sein" oder eher "je länger desto weiter kommst du damit über die Böschung"?


----------



## Astacus74 (7. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Kann man sagen "je länger desto weiter der Wurf" oder "je länger desto schwerer kann der Fisch sein" oder eher "je länger desto weiter kommst du damit über die Böschung"?



so verallgemeinern kann man das nicht, wenn ich mit der 7m Bolo am Fluß fische kann ich perfekt die Pose führen, mit der 13ft Match gelingt mir das am See auch perfekt aber im gegensatz die 4,2m (13ft) Brandungsrute wirft weiter aber mit ganz anderen Gewichten.
Das sind Welten.
Soweit ich weiß fängst du ja grad an mit der Angelei an, das da viele Fragen kommen ist klar.

Erstmal mußt du wissen auf was soll es gehen, wie schaut es am aus am Wasser, ist viel Bewuchs vorhanden dnn kann man Vorschläge machen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## hanzz (7. September 2022)

Und in der Theorie wird zum Jiggen am Fluss fast immer ne 270er Rute empfohlen wegen der Wurfweite und der Steinpackung. 

Und dann kommst du mit einer 240er viel besser klar, kommst auf die gleiche Wurfweite, kannst den Köder besser kontrollieren und mit der Böschung und Steinpackung kommst auch klar. 

Theorie im Arsch.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. September 2022)

Jo, da bin ich dann auch erst vor ein paar Jahren drauf gekommen!
Ein weiterer Vorteil der kürzeren Rute, sie ist wunderbar ausbalanciert.
Meine 2,70er Antares ist schon jahrelang nicht mehr aus dem Köcher raus gekommen.

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (7. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> ... oder "je länger desto schwerer kann der Fisch sein"


Eher umgekehrt, bei längeren Ruten arbeitet mehr Hebellänge gegen den Angler, bei besonders kampfstarken Fischen (hier im Süßwasser im Prinzip nur Wels) sind nicht allzulange Ruten drilltechnisch im Vorteil, aber auch hier spielt dann wieder unheimlich viel Geschmack mit rein.

Grüße


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (7. September 2022)

Prinzipiell ist die Rute (Verlängerung des Arms) ein Hebel und da gilt : "Hebel sind kraftumformende Einrichtungen. Sie dienen häufig dazu, mit kleinen Kräften größere Kräfte hervorzurufen."
So die Theorie, das ist Physik der 7./8. Klasse. Aber wie meine Vorposter schon erwähnten, aufs Angeln nicht 1:1 übertragbar.

Dazu ne Anekdote aus meiner Jugend : Beim Grundangeln am großen, flachen Badewannensee galt für mich mehr Wurfweite = mehr Fisch. Steckruten mit richtig Rückgrat waren selten, sehr teuer fürn Lehrling und auch noch schlecht zu transportieren in der S-Bahn. Deshalb haben wir Teleruten aus Hohlglas benutzt. Meine Längste hatte 4,60 m, eine DAM irgendwas, 25er Mono und 35g Blei. Und dann, mit Anlauf am besten, voll aufgeladen rausgefeuert.
Hatte was vom Brandungsangeln, nur ohne Schlagschnur  . Deshalb hats ab und zu auch mal geknallt, Schnurbruch, tschüss Montage...  Hauptsache man hat vorher nach Surfern und Seglern Ausschau gehalten, die mussten 100m Mindestabstand zum Ufer einhalten und das frei fliegende 35g Blei konnte diese Distanz schon mal erreichen. 
Genauigkeit bei solchen Würfen natürlich 0 und das Handling beim Landen mit so einem Schlaggerstock, vor allem nachts eine Katastrophe. Es gab einen schwimmenden Badesteg, da saßen wir oft zu mehreren auf Aal weil er uns nochmal ca. 15 m zusätzliche Weite brachte. Da konnte es im Dunkeln mit dem Gerödel von 3 oder 4 Jungs turbulent werden und so mancher Aal hat es im Durcheinander noch unter den Steg geschafft und war verloren. Trotzdem war es ne geile Zeit und wir waren echt findige Bürschchen  .


----------



## thanatos (7. September 2022)

Die Frage ist nicht so einfach pauschal zu beantworten , da hat jeder Angler so seine eigenen 
Erfahrungen und Vorlieben , es kommt immer darauf an was will ich wie - und da spielt dann 
auch das Wurfgewicht eine Rolle , bei einem großen Teil unserer Gilde ist die Meinung 
vertreten hohes WG = starke Rute , ist absolut nicht 100% ig richtig , dabei kommt es 
aber auf das persönliche Drillverhalten  und vieles mehr an .
Mit einer 4,20 Brandungsrute wirst du eine leichte Montage nicht annähernd so weit zielsicher 
werfen wie mit einer die der Wurfgewichtsempfehlung nahe kommt .
Da du ja Anfänger bist - schau doch mal Anglern zu die genau das tun was du vorhast - aber 
nicht nur einem ! und frage , die Mehrzahl wird dir sicher Ratschläge geben und dann suche 
dir aus was dich am meisten überzeugt hat .


----------



## silverfish (7. September 2022)

Iss dat jetz n schneller Finger oder n Hättrick  ???


----------



## Niklas32 (7. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Iss dat jetz n schneller Finger oder n Hättrick  ???


wohl eher ein Spamangriff


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (7. September 2022)

Mit ner längeren Rute überbrückst du Uferbefestigung, evtl. Ufer- und Unterwasservegetation beim Posen- und Grundangeln. Fische können vor diesen Zonen besser gekeschert werden!
In einem nur wenige Meter breitem Fluß mit steilen Böschungen und einem starken Uw-Pflanzenbewuchs konnte ich mit einer längeren Rute gezielt in Krautlücken die Grundmontage ablegen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (7. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Iss dat jetz n schneller Finger oder n Hättrick  ???


Ein Psychiater würde dir wahrscheinlich eine gewisse "Kommunikationsaffinität" unterstellen. Der Volksmund würde eher Sabbeltasche sagen


----------



## silverfish (8. September 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Ein Psychiater würde dir wahrscheinlich eine gewisse "Kommunikationsaffinität" unterstellen. Der Volksmund würde eher Sabbeltasche sagen


Und nu ? Haste ne feuchte Schlüpper?

*lck geh jetzt angeln.*


----------



## hans21 (8. September 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Ein Psychiater würde dir wahrscheinlich eine gewisse "Kommunikationsaffinität" unterstellen. Der Volksmund würde eher Sabbeltasche sagen


Graphorrhoe


----------



## vonda1909 (8. September 2022)

Die richtige  Angel entscheidet  die Erfahrung  es nützt dir keine kurze Rute am Fluss  etwas wenn du neben dir ein Seerosenfeld hast welches  gut 3 Meter  vom Ufer ins Wasser  ragt .Oder  die 4m Rute unter tief Hängenden  Ästen.
Als Anfänger solltest  du den Kontakt  zu erfahrenen  Anglern an deiner Strecke  aufnehmen.


----------



## jkc (9. September 2022)

Bevor ich den Eimerthread wieder ausgrabe...
Rechteckiger Eimer mit Deckel, möglichst groß und stabil unter 10€, Label egal  aber dunkle Farbe... fällt einem da was ein außer diese 17l Squarebuckets in diversen Karpfenprogrammen? Da müsste Kl mit 5€/Stk am günstigsten liegen.
Teurer wäre auch ok, wenn der Liter Stauraum günstiger wird.

Grüße

Wenn wir schon dabei sind, Schüttdichte von nem kg trockenem Hartmais?


----------



## jkc (9. September 2022)

Wenn ich's mir recht überlege ist das bei Kl schon nen richtig guter Deal, die alten Successful Baits Eimer, die meiner Meinung nach bisher das beste System waren, lagen ja bei 5€ für 10l...


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. September 2022)

Common Baits hat auch welche:





__





						EIMER CAMO 10L Futtereimer mit Deckel Bait Bucket Bivvy Table oliv
					

Du hast immer noch hässliche und auffallende Eimer am Wasser dabei??? Dann brauchst du unbedingt einen unserer oliven bzw. Camo-Buckets ??? Jetzt anschauen ???




					www.common-baits.com
				









						NEU! 5 Stück 13L FULL CAMO BUCKET Eimer Futtereimer Einsatz Inlay
					

Du hast immer noch hässliche und auffallende Eimer am Wasser dabei? Dann brauchst du unbedingt einen unserer oliven bzw. Camo-Buckets mit Einsatz ??? Jetzt anschauen ???




					www.common-baits.com


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon dabei sind, Schüttdichte von nem kg trockenem Hartmais?


560 gramm auf einen Liter bei Bruch-Mais, bei ganzen Körnern sollte es etwas weniger sein.


----------



## jkc (9. September 2022)

Hm, Google sagte ~ 800g.
Aber egal, ich hole einfach 10 STK., das reicht in jedem Fall


----------



## DenizJP (9. September 2022)

Verständnisfrage.

Müsste aufgrund Starkem Regen und Temperatursturz nicht der Sauerstoffgehalt zeitgleich ansteigen?

ich vermute die messen an irgendeiner nicht so ganz repräsentativen Stelle aber dennoch...


----------



## Mescalero (9. September 2022)

Das ist halt von mehreren Faktoren abhängig, neben der Temperatur. Wer weiß, was da noch mit reinspielt. Pflanzen- und Algenwachstum zum Beispiel.


----------



## Mikesch (9. September 2022)

Bei einer Differenz von 1,5°K kann man noch nicht von einem Temperatursturz sprechen.
Die Schwankungen des Sauerstoffgehaltes ist auf das Pflanzenvorkommen zurück zu führen.
Bei Licht wird Sauerstoff produziert und bei Dunkelheit wieder verbraucht.
Evtl. hat der leichte Abfall des durchschnittlichen Sauerstoffgehaltes damit zu tun, dass das Phytoplankton auf die Verringerung der Wassertemperatur reagiert hat, bzw. die Bewölkung.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. September 2022)

Schon das, was Mikesch über die Tätigkeit von Wasserpflanzen sagt ist richtig und auschlaggebend für eine fallende Sauerstoffsättigung. Zusätzlich ist gewittriger Regen sauerstoffarm und nicht vergessen darf man die Einspülung von Sedimenten, die senken den Sauerstoffgehalt zusätzlich noch etwas.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. September 2022)

Hallå!

Welcher erfahrene Schwedenreisende kann mir etwas aus der Praxis über das aktuelle Waffengesetz in Schweden berichten? Es geht dabei um entsprechend sinnvolle aber auch erlaubte Messer, für eine einwöchige Angel- bzw. Kajaktour im kommenden Jahr. Ich möchte diese Woche nämlich nur ungerne verlängern müssen, etwa um einen unfreiwilligen Aufenthalt hinter folkloristischen Gardinen. 

Besten Dank.


----------



## hanzz (9. September 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Hallå!
> 
> Welcher erfahrene Schwedenreisende kann mir etwas aus der Praxis über das aktuelle Waffengesetz in Schweden berichten? Es geht dabei um entsprechend sinnvolle aber auch erlaubte Messer, für eine einwöchige Angel- bzw. Kajaktour im kommenden Jahr. Ich möchte diese Woche nämlich nur ungerne verlängern müssen, etwa um einen unfreiwilligen Aufenthalt hinter folkloristischen Gardinen.
> 
> Besten Dank.


Was man so liest, wird es wohl kein Problem sein auf einer Angel/Kajaktour ein Messer mit sich zu führen. Wirst dich ja nicht im öffentlichen sondern ländlichen Raum bewegen. 
Wenn du aber dort irgendwo in ein Geschäft/Imbiss/Restaurant gehst, solltest du es nicht am Gürtel oder in der Tasche haben. 
Jeder Angler und Backpacker hat im Wald da ein Messer bei sich. 
Aber genau kann ich es nicht sagen. 
Einfuhr könnte ein Problem sein. Und wenn du über Dänemark fährst musst du dich da ebenfalls informieren.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was man so liest, wird es wohl kein Problem sein auf einer Angel/Kajaktour ein Messer mit sich zu führen. Wirst dich ja nicht im öffentlichen sondern ländlichen Raum bewegen.
> Wenn du aber dort irgendwo in ein Geschäft/Imbiss/Restaurant gehst, solltest du es nicht am Gürtel oder in der Tasche haben.
> Jeder Angler und Backpacker hat im Wald da ein Messer bei sich.
> Aber genau kann ich es nicht sagen.
> Einfuhr könnte ein Problem sein. Und wenn du über Dänemark fährst musst du dich da ebenfalls informieren.



Es wird in die "Wildnis" gehen. Nach Höglund, wenn ich meinen für uns buchenden Kumpel richtig verstanden habe. Nur war mir irgendwo zu Ohren gekommen, dass es ausgerechnet in den skandinavischen Ländern mittlerweile zu Problemen mit Messern kommen kann. Ich dachte an ein klappbares Filetiermesser, ein Taschenmesser zum Zubereiten von Speisen und eventuell noch ein feststehendes Messer, für gröbere Arbeiten an Elch und Braunbär.

Bezüglich der Anreise muss ich mal schauen, es geht wohl mit einem Bus bzw. dann der Fähre rüber nach Schweden.


----------



## fordprefect (9. September 2022)

Hejdå, wenn du mit der Großwildbüchse unterwegs bist, hätte ich als Beamter wohl eher ein Auge darauf, als auf ein Messer.


----------



## hanzz (12. September 2022)

Habe versehentlich eine falsche Lieferadresse bei Freßnapf angegeben. Dort ist es nicht möglich, diese im Nachhinein zu ändern oder eine Bestellung zu stornieren.

Weiß jemand, ob ich über die DHL ein Paket an eine andere Adresse in einer anderen Stadt (Lieferadresse: Essen / soll sein Dortmund) umleiten kann ?


----------



## jkc (12. September 2022)

Hm, das hängt auch von den Konditionen des Versenders ab, ich denke in einer anderen Stadt ist aber maximal Lieferung an einen Shop möglich.

Grüße


----------



## hanzz (12. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> an einen Shop


Meinst n DHL Shop ?


----------



## jkc (12. September 2022)

jupp


----------



## vonda1909 (12. September 2022)

Paketnummer und dann bei DHL anrufen.


----------



## hanzz (12. September 2022)

Danke jkc 

Sonst geht das Paket halt zurück, wenn es die Lagerfrist überschritten hat und ich muss neu bestellen.
Wenn man nicht stornieren oder Lieferadresse unmittelbar nach Bestellung ändern kann sehr ärgerlich.
Mach ich zwar echt ungern so unnötig retournieren, aber 80km dafür fahren ist auch doof.


----------



## vonda1909 (12. September 2022)

Du kannst  doch anrufen und es am eine Packstation  umleiten. Schau welch in deiner Nähe  ist


----------



## hanzz (12. September 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Du kannst  doch anrufen und es am eine Packstation  umleiten. Schau welch in deiner Nähe  ist


Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass Packstation nur in der eigenen Stadt in näherer Umgebung möglich ist. Na mal abwarten bis ich die Sendungsnummer habe und dann mit DHL verbinden.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob ich über die DHL ein Paket an eine andere Adresse in einer anderen Stadt (Lieferadresse: Essen / soll sein Dortmund) umleiten kann ?


Hallo,

kaum, denn Du bist da nicht Vertragspartner von DHL. Das ist nur der Absender.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## jkc (12. September 2022)

Das ist doch Quatsch die meisten Lieferdienste bieten Adressänderung durch den Empfänger doch als Service an, ungeachtet dessen wer den Auftrag erteilt hat. Die haben wahrscheinlich auch kein Bock mehrfach vor verschlossener Türe zu stehen.


----------



## Blueser (12. September 2022)

Yep, so ist es.




__





						DHL Wunschzustellung - Pakete empfangen, wann und wo Sie möchten
					

Mit der DHL Wunschzustellung können Sie Ihre Sendung empfangen und umleiten, wohin und wann Sie es möchten - an eine Packstation, eine Filiale, einen Ablageort oder Nachbarn Ihrer Wahl.




					www.dhl.de


----------



## hanzz (12. September 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Yep, so ist es.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoffe das geht auch telefonisch.
Denn für die eigene Umleitung über das DHL Konto bekommt man einen Aktivierungscode per Post, der natürlich auch an die Essener Adresse geht.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Das ist doch Quatsch die meisten Lieferdienste bieten Adressänderung durch den Empfänger doch als Service an, ungeachtet dessen wer den Auftrag erteilt hat. Die haben wahrscheinlich auch kein Bock mehrfach vor verschlossener Türe zu stehen.


Hallo,

hanzz  gab an, "an eine andere Adresse in einer anderen Stadt". Eine Adressänderung würde auch einen anderen *Empfänger *beinhalten und das dürfte rechtlich kaum möglich sein.  Eine Änderung des Ortes und der Straße wäre dagegen eine Anschriftsänderung und das ginge vermutlich schon.
Das ist eben kein Quatsch. Die Bezeichnungen Adresse und Anschrift sind zwei paar Stiefel.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## hanzz (12. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hanzz  gab an, "an eine andere Adresse in einer anderen Stadt". Eine Adressänderung würde auch einen anderen *Empfänger *beinhalten und das dürfte rechtlich kaum möglich sein.  Eine Änderung des Ortes und der Straße wäre dagegen eine Anschriftsänderung und das ginge vermutlich schon.
> Das ist eben kein Quatsch. Die Bezeichnungen Adresse und Anschrift sind zwei paar Stiefel.
> ...


Naja. 
Es ging ja auch 

Vorname Name
c/o Vorname Name
...

Ich befürchte aber auch, dass ich nach Essen gurke, es dort entweder beim Nachbarn abgegeben ist oder in einem Shop liegt, wenn ich die Adresse + Anschrift nicht ändern kann.

Bin ja auch selber schuld und hab nicht auf die Lieferadresse geschaut.
Hab die letzten drei male bereits an die abweichende Adresse schicken lassen und da ist dann in der Regel auch diese bereits vorausgewählt.
Diesmal nicht.
Wollt eh mal zum Rhein, dann wird das halt verbunden. Liegt ja auf dem Weg.


----------



## Blueser (12. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hoffe das geht auch telefonisch.
> Denn für die eigene Umleitung über das DHL Konto bekommt man einen Aktivierungscode per Post, der natürlich auch an die Essener Adresse geht.


Mein Sohn macht das durch seine Studienortswechsel auch öfters und lässt die Packete über die App an eine Packstation in seiner Nähe umleiten, Kundenkonto vorausgesetzt. Der Abholcode wird dann in der App angezeigt.


----------



## hanzz (12. September 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mein Sohn macht das durch seine Studienortswechsel auch öfters und lässt die Packete über die App an eine Packstation in seiner Nähe umleiten, Kundenkonto vorausgesetzt. Der Abholcode wird dann in der App angezeigt.


Hehehe. Ja denn mal schauen.
Mal schauen, ob ich auch mit dem Kundenkonto bei der DHL meiner Freundin das hinbekommen kann. Um den Fall ganz kompliziert zu machen


----------



## Mescalero (12. September 2022)

Zwischen E und DO gibt es doch bestimmt Angelgewässer, so könntest du das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbinden.


----------



## hanzz (12. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Zwischen E und DO gibt es doch bestimmt Angelgewässer, so könntest du das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbinden.


Von DO nach E und dann nach DU. 

Zwischen DO und E ist Schalke und Bochum.


----------



## hanzz (12. September 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mein Sohn macht das durch seine Studienortswechsel auch öfters und lässt die Packete über die App an eine Packstation in seiner Nähe umleiten, Kundenkonto vorausgesetzt. Der Abholcode wird dann in der App angezeigt.


Bei DHL steht 

"Es ist nur möglich, Packstationen oder Filialen auszuwählen, die *in der Nähe Ihrer Hausadresse* liegen."


----------



## Blueser (12. September 2022)

Kurios, muss da mal meinen Sohn fragen, wie er das immer gemacht hat ...


----------



## bic zip (12. September 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kurios, muss da mal meinen Sohn fragen, wie er das immer gemacht hat ...



Vielleicht lässt er die Sendung vor Versand an eine Packstation seiner Wahl schicken, das habe ich auch schon oft gemacht, klappt einwandfrei

Nach Versand kann, wie Hanzz schon sagte, nur an eine Packstation in der Nähe umgeleitet werden.

Bin aber trotzdem gespannt was dein Sohn aus erster Hand dazu sagt.


----------



## hanzz (12. September 2022)

Ich gebe auf 
Annahme vorab verweigert. 
Ich bestelle neu.


----------



## hanzz (13. September 2022)

Ist mir einfach zu heikel. 
Kenne mein Glück 
Nachbar nicht da, Paketshop schon zu, da ich diese Woche erst hier um 18 Uhr los käme. 
Abgehakt unter eigene Dummheit. 
Möge der CO2 Bilanz Gott mir vergeben.


----------



## Verstrahlt (13. September 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Es wird in die "Wildnis" gehen. Nach Höglund, wenn ich meinen für uns buchenden Kumpel richtig verstanden habe. Nur war mir irgendwo zu Ohren gekommen, dass es ausgerechnet in den skandinavischen Ländern mittlerweile zu Problemen mit Messern kommen kann. Ich dachte an ein klappbares Filetiermesser, ein Taschenmesser zum Zubereiten von Speisen und eventuell noch ein feststehendes Messer, für gröbere Arbeiten an Elch und Braunbär.
> 
> Bezüglich der Anreise muss ich mal schauen, es geht wohl mit einem Bus bzw. dann der Fähre rüber nach Schweden.


hmmmmmmmmmm MESSER :>   

Also erstmal hier der Gesetzes Kram








						Messer- und Waffengesetz in Schweden 2023 | Knife-Blog
					

Wer nach Schweden reist und ein Messer mitführt, sollte das Waffengesetz 2023 in Schweden für Messer kennen. Eine Zusammenstellung der wichtigsten Fakten.




					knife-blog.com
				





Wenn nen kleines Messer suchst was fast überall Legal ist. Kauf dir das Lansky World Legal ( 30euro ) .
Falls du etwas mehr ausgeben willst und ein echt praktisches Messer suchst kann ich das Spyderco UKPK empfehlen ( je nach Stahl zwischen 80-xxx Euro)
Schweizer Taschenmesser kann man nehmen wenn mans mag  ( keins mit festellbarer klinge)

So dann noch was größeres.... Die Messer halten ein Leben lang wenn man sie nicht verliert  deshalb ist der teilweise hohe preis auch gerechtfertigt....
Kydex oder Lederscheide ?
Darf es rosten oder nicht.... <<<< ganz wichtig!  Messer aus Karbonstahl müssen geölt werden sonst rosten die edlen teile weg.... Die ganzen "superstähle" sind meistens rostfrei oder rostträge...
Und bitte kauf kein Morakniv das is für alte Frauen die damit in der Gartenerde rumstochern ( jaja einige benutzen sowas zum angeln)
Lionsteel m2  oder ein anderes  in m390. Niolox/Sleipner ist auch top aber nicht ganz so schnitthaltig wie m390.
Wenn das nix is guck dir mal die Messer von  Pohlforce/Fällkniven/BarkRiver/Benchmade/esee     an 


Filitiermesser würd ich sagen eins von Dick da musste dir aber ne extra Scheide iwo im Netz für besorgen ( zum filitieren/zerteilen  das non plus ultra)
Wenn eins zum Klappen suchst könntest mal hier im Board gucken da wurde neulich erst eins zum Testen von der Redaktion "verlost" sah ganz brauchbar aus kann ich aber nicht mehr zu sagen.


----------



## vonda1909 (13. September 2022)

Und da sagen immer noch h welch in Deutschland  ist es Kompliziert...
In dem Fall würde ich mir das Messer in Schweden kaufen so ist die Einfuhr schon mal raus.Doch wo kaufe ich es dann ?Das geht in keinem Geschäft  in der Stadt da verboten es im Stadtgebiet  zu tragen oder selbst zu transportieren. 
So kann nicht einmal das Messerset von Zwilling  gekauft  werden ohne das sich die Schwedische Hausfrau strafbar macht.


----------



## hanzz (13. September 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Doch wo kaufe ich es dann ?











						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com


----------



## vonda1909 (13. September 2022)

In Schweden   Hanzz  ist nicht der Urwald  .In  jeder kleineren  Gemeinde kannst du Messer kaufen.
Oder meinst  du wegen den Verboten  in der Stadt? Sagte  ich ja schon  das  Problem  hat die Schwedische  Hausfrau ja auch ihr Fleischmesser nach Hause zu bekommen  ohne auf der Wache zu landen.


----------



## Blueser (13. September 2022)

Mein Sohn hatte mir gerade vom Elternabend seiner Zwillinge berichtet: da wurde über einen Vorfall auf dem Schulhof berichtet, wo ein Schüler aus der 8. oder 9. Klasse beim heimlichen Rauchen erwischt wurde. Zur Durchsetzung des Jugendschutzgesetzes wurde sofort die Polizei gerufen. Nun meine Frage: Warum nicht gleich das SEK?


----------



## Lajos1 (13. September 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hatte mir gerade vom Elternabend seiner Zwillinge berichtet: da wurde über einen Vorfall auf dem Schulhof berichtet, wo ein Schüler aus der 8. oder 9. Klasse beim heimlichen Rauchen erwischt wurde. Zur Durchsetzung des Jugendschutzgesetzes wurde sofort die Polizei gerufen. Nun meine Frage: Warum nicht gleich das SEK?


Hallo,

das SEK kommt erst, wenn jemand zum zweiten Mal beim Rauchen erwischt wurde  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Vanner (13. September 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich das SEK?


Das war gerade im öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel beschäftigt, weil ein Nutzer seine Maske nicht getragen hat.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. September 2022)

Wat für ein Aufsehen …Gibt es an der Schule keine Raucherecken    …


----------



## yukonjack (13. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wat für ein Aufsehen …Gibt es an der Schule keine Raucherecken    …


Doch gibt es, die sind aber von den Erstklässlern belegt......


----------



## Blueser (13. September 2022)

Nee, ehrlich. Das ist so vorgefallen. Wer gibt solche Anweisungen und hat die Polizei keine wichtigeren Aufgaben?


----------



## silverfish (13. September 2022)

Eigentlich gibt es dringendere Fälle für die Polizei. Aber wahrscheinlich wollten sie auch mal n Fall mit ungefährlichen Tätern.
Und schnelle Aufklärungserfolge sind doch gewünscht.


----------



## vonda1909 (13. September 2022)

War  ein Meter langer   Joint..


----------



## jkc (14. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hm, Google sagte ~ 800g.
> Aber egal, ich hole einfach 10 STK., das reicht in jedem Fall


Eimer sind heute gekommen und PL wie vermutet sehr gut. Schwachpunkt wird dieses Kunststoffröhrchen am Henkel sein, bei einem NGT Eimer ist mir das bei der ersten Benutzung gleich kaputt gegangen und ich vermute es sind genau die gleichen bei KL drauf.
Kein Plan ob andere Anbieter da bessere Qualität bieten oder einfach nur mehr Gewinn kassieren.

Grüße


----------



## Verstrahlt (14. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Kein Plan ob andere Anbieter da bessere Qualität bieten oder einfach nur mehr Gewinn kassieren.


Wenn nen guten Eimer suchst guck nach welchen aus LDPE. Die normalen sind alle aus HDPE und das bricht sehr gerne mal


----------



## jkc (15. September 2022)

KL, der alte von Successful Baits und so schwarze 5 oder 6l Eimer von Cockbaits, die letzten beiden sehr tauglich, sind alle aus PP, der NGT übrigens auch und der Eimer an sich ist auch ok.


----------



## vonda1909 (15. September 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Wenn nen guten Eimer suchst guck nach welchen aus LDPE. Die normalen sind alle aus HDPE und das bricht sehr gerne mal


Keine Ahnung  aus welchen Material sind die für Farben  und Kunststoffputze sind
Meine Einer sind 30 Jahre alt und noch immer nicht gebrochen  in 25l 30l und40l .Die in 40l sind besonders gut zum einlegen  der Fische fürs Räuchern


----------



## jkc (15. September 2022)

Aber rund / oval nehme ich an? Kostet leider sehr viel Platz...


----------



## vonda1909 (15. September 2022)

Sind deine Quadratisch? Meine 25  Liter  Eimer  sind Rechteckige


----------



## vonda1909 (15. September 2022)




----------



## angler1996 (15. September 2022)

welche Marke hat denn nun der Eimer????;-))


----------



## jkc (15. September 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Sind deine Quadratisch? Meine 25  Liter  Eimer  sind Rechteckige


Rechteckig, andere kaufe ich nicht...

"Marke" ist Daiwa in Kooperation mit Kl, richtig krasser Shit also.


----------



## DenizJP (15. September 2022)

angler1996 Musste selbst für dich entdecken!!!

Nennt ja auch nicht jeder seine top Angelspots!!!11


----------



## thanatos (16. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> angler1996 Musste selbst für dich entdecken!!!
> 
> Nennt ja auch nicht jeder seine top Angelspots!!!11


janz richtich - ist sowieso bei jedem anders - wenn man drauf sitzt und  sollte an der Seite noch genug
Platz sein um die Kippe abzuaschen - janz wichtich is och das Shimano oder Penn made in China
druff steht . - Drann denken - der Umwelt zu liebe das Papier von beiden Seiten benutzen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. September 2022)

Wenn ich meine Schnur von der Rolle umdrehen will, also wenn diese ab dem Spulenknoten am Anfang liegen soll, wie mache ich das am besten?


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. September 2022)

Wenn du keine passende Ersatzspule hast, mußt du sie 2 mal auf eine andere Möglichkeit umspulen und dann wieder auf die passende Rollenspule.


----------



## hanzz (16. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Schnur von der Rolle umdrehen will, also wenn diese ab dem Spulenknoten am Anfang liegen soll, wie mache ich das am besten?


3 mal umspulen.

Wenn du genug platzt hast, Schnur abrollen, zum anderen Ende latschen, neu anknoten, Schnur aufspulen.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wenn du genug platzt hast, Schnur abrollen, zum anderen Ende latschen, neu anknoten, Schnur aufspulen.


Kann man etwas beschleunigen, mit einem Akkuschrauber oder Bohrmaschine, da muss man dann ein Rundholz/abgesägter Besenstil mit einer Schraube (vor Bohren!) mittig versehen und dies dann ins Bohrfutter einspannen.
Hab auch schon gehört, das es Leute mit Ihrem Küchenmixer und einer Papprolle vom Zewatuch, welches dann über einen der Mixerstäbe gesteckt wird, hinbekommen.

Jürgen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. September 2022)

Danke für eure Vorschläge! Überlege grade, dazu entweder 2 Eimer zu nehmen und das daheim zu machen oder die Schnur auf einer Wiese abzurollen und weitermachen, wie hanzz es ja schon schrieb. 

Mir geht es darum, die Schnüre möglichst ohne Drall und Verdrehungen ab- und wieder aufzuspulen... Mal schauen, was am schnellsten und besten ohne den Einsatz von Elektrowekzeugen geht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. September 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn du keine passende Ersatzspule hast, mußt du sie 2 mal auf eine andere Möglichkeit umspulen und dann wieder auf die passende Rollenspule.


Am besten sind eben freie E-Spulen , kann man nie genug von haben ... 

Leute, kauft einfach nix mehr ohne E-Spule, nervt die Händler mit "Hätte ich ja gerne gekauft, aber ohne ESpule ....".
Wenn wir uns das abnehmen der mitgelieferten E-Spulen gefallen lassen oder nicht auf auf wenigstens mögliche Nachkaufbarkeit achten,
sind wir die dumm dastehenden und selber schuld!



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Kann man etwas beschleunigen, mit einem Akkuschrauber oder Bohrmaschine, da muss man dann ein Rundholz/abgesägter Besenstil mit einer Schraube (vor Bohren!) mittig versehen und dies dann ins Bohrfutter einspannen.
> Hab auch schon gehört, das es Leute mit Ihrem Küchenmixer und einer Papprolle vom Zewatuch, welches dann über einen der Mixerstäbe gesteckt wird, hinbekommen.


Das mit dem Küchenmixer und Papprolle ist mehr was fürs Entsorgen von Schnur, also für runter und weg. Ein super Stripper!
Oder von der Klorolle paar Bandsel von abschneiden bei Bedarf.
Für besser umspulen braucht man nicht zu breite leere Kunststoffspulen mit hohem Durchmesser und geringer Kringelung,
sowie eine Aufnahme für Bohrmaschine/Akkuschrauber. 8er Maschinenschraube 80-100mm , U-Scheiben und Mutter, kostet nicht viel. Adapterröhrchen zum zentralen Anpassen des Runlaufessind nett, gabs bei DAM auch mal als steckbare Teile mit dabei. 
Sehr schön sind diese 400m 500m bis 1000m "Standardverkauf-Schnurspulen", die packen auch größere Rollenfüllungen.
Damit richtig schnell zu spulen ist möglich, jedoch nicht ganz ungefährlich , besonders wenn die Schnur stärker ist als eine 0,20mm Mono.


----------



## Verstrahlt (16. September 2022)

Bei der Daiwa Black Widow BR   in 5000er größe.... die alte version kaufen also die BR 5000A  oder die neue in LT Bauweise... ?
sind 150gr unterschied sollte aber egal sein die liegt eh nur im rod pod.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. September 2022)

Das alte Modell  halte ich für das bessere Modell. Die neuere LT hat auch deutlich weniger Schnurfassung (150m 0.37 zu 230m 0.40) und ist auch nochmal schneller übersetzt (5,2:1 zu 4,6:1) was nicht grad für optimale Gegebenheiten im deutlich reduziererten Kunststoffcase spricht. Hinzukommt die Reduzierung von 3 auf 1 Kugellager, das Großrad läuft bei der LT also schonmal generell auf Kunsstoffbuchsen im Kunststoffcase.

*älteres Modell*





						DAIWA Deutschland - Bite'N Run Freilaufrollen - BLACK WIDOW BR A - Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör
					






					www.daiwa.de
				




*Neues LT-Modell*





						DAIWA Deutschland - Bite'N Run Freilaufrollen - BLACK WIDOW BR LT - Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör
					






					www.daiwa.de
				





Vergleiche ich beide Modelle bei einem Händler der sie beide auch führt, kommen auch nochmal die preislichen Differenzen hinzu..zugunsten der älteren Black Widow.
Das ältere Modell in Größe 5000 kostet dort aktuell 49.99€, das neue LT Modell in Größe 5000 69.99€
Die Entscheidung sollte daher sehr schnell und einfach zu treffen sein.


----------



## DenizJP (16. September 2022)

Frage zu folgendem Köder









						Salmo Thrill Wobbler sinking 9,0cm RBL, - 9cm - Real Bleak - 25g - 1Stück
					

Vorteile: Salmo Thrill  Sinkend Hakengröße 4 Individuell von Hand abgestimmt und getestet Einfach zu Führen  Der Thrill Wobbler von Salmo bietet eine actionreiche Aktion  “Der perfekte Rapfenköder“, sagen viele Spezies. Dafür wurde der Thrill auch konzipiert. Schnelles Einholen direkt unter ...




					www.angel-domaene.de
				




ich habe immer noch das Problem, dass bei 7 von 10 Würfen dieser Köder sich immer im Vorfach verfängt....

ich blicke es nicht! das hab ich sonst bei keinem anderen Köder....

nutzen tue ich ihn ausschließlich auf Rapfen. Würde es helfen hier den vorderen Drilling zu entfernen? Meiner Erfahrung nach beißen die Rapfen ja meist auf den hinteren oder mittleren Drilling bei Wobblern.


----------



## Verstrahlt (16. September 2022)

Könntest versuchen den Bereich zwischen haken und Köder bissl zu versteifen


----------



## steffen78 (16. September 2022)

Hatte ich auch schon. Einfach mit anderen ( kleineren) Drillinge variieren...


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2022)

Ist es denn immer der vordere Drilling der sich verhängt?
Dann könntest du den ja mal zur Probe gegen einen großen Einzelhaken tauschen.


----------



## Snâsh (16. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Frage zu folgendem Köder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Würde ich nicht machen da bei mir die Rapfen auf den Kopf beißen.
Eventuell Vorfach etwas versteifen oder die entsprechenden Komponenten anpassen + im Wurf kurz vorm auftreffen Bremsen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. September 2022)

Oder Experimente mit vergleichsweise kurzschenkligeren Drillingen machen - das kann generell bei überschlagsfreudigen Wobblern aller Art helfen (die Haken erwischen das Vorfach dann nicht so schnell, da sie "näher" am Köder sind).

Oder auch mal versuchsweise Inline-Einzelhaken montieren.

Und die Würfe möglichst nicht "peitschen", sondern kontrolliert "am Stück" durchziehen - inkl. Fingerbremse vor dem Einschlag (wie von Snash erwähnt).


----------



## DenizJP (16. September 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Oder auch mal versuchsweise Inline-Einzelhaken montieren.


auch ne Idee 

wird auch schonender für das Rapfen Maul sein


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. September 2022)

Bei Inline-EH die Größe so wählen, dass sich der Bauchhaken im Nachvorne-Klapp-Fall nicht an der Tauchschaufel verfangen kann - sonst wird er wirkungslos.

Insofern rate ich zum Erwerb mehrerer "benachbarter" Hakengrößen, um die optimale Größe passend auswählen zu können.

Hierbei helfen z. B. die ausdruckbaren 1:1-PDF-Ansichten auf der VMC-Page: Von VMC gibt es auch gute und gut nachschleifbare Inline-EH.

Die hier, VMC 7237 Super Light Inline:

https://vmchaken.de/products/super-light-inline-einzelhaken

Die sind auch echt stabil. Für nicht-gezielt-wallerische Süßwasserzwecke völlig ausreichend.

Die silbernen fetten Salzwasser-Inline-EH von VMC sind vergleichsweise schwere Dickdraht-Krampen - die eignen sich wiederum prima zum Umbau von Waller-Wobblern etc.

Sind aber nichts für (vor allem kleinere) Normalköder auf andere Fischarten - zu viel Masse, können den Lauf ziemlich versauen. Zudem killt der derbe Fettdraht jeden Normalsprengring beim Durchziehen - der geht dann nicht mehr richtig zu.

Mit den Super Light Inline 7237 gibt es diese Probleme aber bei vernünftigem Umgang so gut wie nicht - die fallen nicht so brachial aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Frage zu folgendem Köder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Ding fliegt voll Schai..e, das ist leider so.  Vlt. wurde der auch deswegen abgekündigt?
Am Köder ist nun Basteln und Exerimente angesagt, die Balance muss besser werden, bei dem Rumschlagen ist nach dem vorderen Drilling leicht der hintere im Vorfach. Vlt. ist auch einfach diese seltsame senkrechte Schaufel an der miesen Flugeigenschaft schuld?
Ansonsten gibt es Möglichkeiten, wie Fingerbremse üben, oder auf Baitcaster mit einstellbarer Schnurbremse umsatteln!


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. September 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Vlt. wurde der auch deswegen abgekündigt?



Ich glaube eher, dass das was mit der Übernahme von Salmo durch Fox zu tun hat (auch evtl. Vertriebswechsel, s. u.):

Da wurden diverse alte Salmo-Modelle aussortiert (teils auch nur in bestimmten Größen/Varianten, z. B. der 14er Perch; ebenso wie bestimmte Köderfarben bei manchen Modellen).

Obwohl der Thrill auf der Salmo-Page (wieder?) gelistet ist - war da ehrlich gesagt schon länger nicht mehr, gerade eben mal wieder (durch den Thread inspiriert):

https://www.salmo-fishing.com/de/produkte/

Geht aber bei genauerer Betrachtung nur noch bis 7 cm - den ganz großen scheint es tatsächlich gar nicht mehr zu geben.

Könnte aber auch sein, dass es bei der Übernahme auch Vertriebswechsel gab und deshalb manche Shops keine Salmo-Köder mehr anbieten.

Nach der Salmo-Übernahme durch Fox gab es damals jedenfalls auf einmal viele Salmo-Abverkäufe mit guten Sparpreisen bei diversen Shops (war ne ganz gute Bevorratungs-Möglichkeit).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das mit dem Küchenmixer und Papprolle ist mehr was fürs Entsorgen von Schnur, also für runter und weg. Ein super Stripper!
> Oder von der Klorolle paar Bandsel von abschneiden bei Bedarf.
> Für besser umspulen braucht man nicht zu breite leere Kunststoffspulen mit hohem Durchmesser und geringer Kringelung,
> sowie eine Aufnahme für Bohrmaschine/Akkuschrauber. 8er Maschinenschraube 80-100mm , U-Scheiben und Mutter, kostet nicht viel. Adapterröhrchen zum zentralen Anpassen des Runlaufessind nett, gabs bei DAM auch mal als steckbare Teile mit dabei.
> ...



Hier noch ein bischen Illustration, weil es gerade noch herum lag.

Sowas hilft bei der maschinellen Eigenspulung sehr, darf wegen Großspulen und so auch noch mehr sein:







So eine Aufspulhilfe (für flache Spulen) auch, wenn man mit ordentlicher Spannung wieder aufspulen will. Quasi ein Muss, wenn man nicht zwischen 2 Rollen mit Bremse bei Aufwickeln hin und her spulen kann.
Wenn die selbe Schnurspule verwendet werden kann, ist es sehr einfach.






Da ist ein recht guter Spanner dabei, dersinnvoll Bremsdruck auf die Schnurspule ausübt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass das was mit der Übernahme von Salmo durch Fox zu tun hat (auch evtl. Vertriebswechsel, s. u.):
> 
> Da wurden diverse alte Salmo-Modelle aussortiert (teils auch nur in bestimmten Größen/Varianten, z. B. der 14er Perch; ebenso wie bestimmte Köderfarben bei manchen Modellen).
> 
> ...



Würde passen mit nur noch, was sich gut verkauft. Die kleinen von Salmo sind deutlich fängiger als die größeren Geschwister!


----------



## Lajos1 (18. September 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Würde passen mit nur noch, was sich gut verkauft. Die kleinen von Salmo sind deutlich fängiger als die größeren Geschwister!


Hallo,

also der Salmo Warrior gehört zu meinen Favoriten und da habe ich mich vor ein paar Jahren noch richtig eingedeckt, so 20 habe ich da schon noch  .
Sollen ja reichen, bis ich so 95 bin. Kann also jedes Jahr einen versemmeln. Habe aber die letzten 3 Jahre nur einen verloren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2022)

Hängt ja immer noch von Gewässer und den Fischen ab, ob der Wobbler überhaupt Fisch bringt.
Die Anzahl gefällt mir - ab da hat man mehr Seelenruhe bei der Verwendung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viel Glück bei den Nicht-Abrissen! 
Bei F-Floating-Flachläufer hast du gute Chancen, dass der Plan locker aufgeht.
Ich binde die alten Wertstücke inzwischen sehr fest an, für unbekannte Gewässer kommt erstmal was einfacheres wiederbeschaffbares dran, das funktioniert.


----------



## DenizJP (19. September 2022)

Meine Shimano Twin Power 4000 PG schleift seit einiger Zeit wieder beim Einholen größerer Köder und beim Jiggen.

ich bin auch 1-2 beim Hänger lösen eventuell nicht so behutsam umgegangen.... wobei ich das auch bei "billigeren" Rollen getan habe wo es keine Probleme gab.




Daher meine Frage. will nun mal hier säubern und neu fetten. Welches Fett empfiehlt sich hier am ehesten? Will es erstmal so probieren bevor ich da in Wartung schicke.


----------



## alexpp (19. September 2022)

Kannst du das Schleifen vielleicht etwas genauer zuordnen, Verschleiß zeigendes Getriebe? 
Ich würde für die Wartung der Twin Power das ReelX Medium, Shimano DG06 und Bantam Öl besorgen, es gibt aber auch andere günstigere Schmierstoffe.


----------



## hanzz (19. September 2022)

Vielleicht ist es ja nur das SLR


----------



## DenizJP (19. September 2022)

gut möglich dass es das SLR ist.


----------



## alexpp (19. September 2022)

Dann nimm mal ein Stück Schnur und gehe ordentlich über das Schnurlaufröllchen.


----------



## DenizJP (19. September 2022)

um zu sehen ob es da dann schleift?


----------



## alexpp (19. September 2022)

Genau, mit Druck hin und her ziehen. Wenns lauter ist wie üblich, haben wir den Übeltäter.


----------



## hans21 (19. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Meine Shimano Twin Power 4000 PG schleift seit einiger Zeit wieder beim Einholen größerer Köder und beim Jiggen.


Ein schleifendes Geräusch beim Einholen kann viele Ursachen haben. Wenn es an der Rolle liegt hat man das Geräusch auch, wenn man die Rute in einer Flucht zu Schnur hält. Das Geräusch kann auch an verdreckten Ringen liegen. Einmal die Rutenspitze ins Wasser tauchen. Wenn es dann für eine Weile weg oder zumindest besser ist, mal die Ringe putzen. Besonders schlimm kommt das schleifende Geräusch bei "hellhörigen" Ruten, verdreckten Ringen in Verbindung mit verdrillter Schnur, z.b. vom Spinner.


----------



## DenizJP (19. September 2022)

hans21 schrieb:


> Einmal die Rutenspitze ins Wasser tauchen. Wenn es dann für eine Weile weg oder zumindest besser ist


das tritt auf ja stimmt.

dann reinige ich erst mal die Rutenringe ^^


----------



## Blueser (19. September 2022)

Kann aber auch an einer aufgerauten Schnur liegen. Geflochtene sind generell auch etwas lauter als Monofile.


----------



## alexpp (19. September 2022)

Leute, ihr werdet wohl die Schleifgeräusche von den Ringen + Schnur von der Rolle klar unterscheiden können...


----------



## vonda1909 (19. September 2022)

Schau  mal ob deine Spule noch zentral auf liegt oder irgendwo an der Rolle schleift  dann hat du dir deine Achse verbogen.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. September 2022)

Hallo,

ganz einfach; Hörgeräte rausnehmen und schon hat sich das mit den Schleifgeräuschen, mach ich auch immer so .

duck und wech

Lajos


----------



## DenizJP (19. September 2022)

hab ich noch nen Weilchen bis dahin ^^


----------



## Ron73 (19. September 2022)

Warum hat noch niemand wegen Wichteln 2022 nach gefragt oder habe ich da was übersehen?

Okay,nach dem ersten Lacher formuliere ich neu. Findet dieses Jahr wieder ein Wichteln statt?


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (19. September 2022)

Was erwartest du für eine Antwort

Wenn ich jetzt nein schreibe, was meinst du was hier los ist.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. September 2022)

Irgendwie finde ich den Wichtel-Fred nicht   …


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (19. September 2022)

Wenn der neue eröffnet ist wirst du es merken


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. September 2022)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> Wenn der neue eröffnet ist wirst du es merken


Wie oft muss ich noch schlafen   …


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. September 2022)

So weit ich weiß, findet die internationale Angelmesse in Budapest statt, dieses Jahr ist sie ausgefallen. Weiß jemand, ob das eine Messe nur für Fachbesucher (Händler) ist oder kann da jeder hin?


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (21. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wie oft muss ich noch schlafen   …


Zwei Tage ist der neue Thread schon offen und immer noch nicht eingetragen, aber hier die Belegschaft wild machen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. September 2022)

Ich habe eine Frage, f. d. s. k. e. T. lohnt. 

Muss ich mich bei gleissendem Sonnenschein heute Nachmittag ab 3 mit Sonnenschutz einölen ( Gesicht u. Arme)? 

Hauttyp 2 ( gerade am Fuss vorbeientwickelt)


----------



## heinzi (21. September 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage, f. d. s. k. e. T. lohnt.
> 
> Muss ich mich bei gleissendem Sonnenschein heute Nachmittag ab 3 mit Sonnenschutz einölen ( Gesicht u. Arme)?
> 
> Hauttyp 2 ( gerade am Fuss vorbeientwickelt)


Nee, warum solltest du?


----------



## Blueser (21. September 2022)

Ich würde es machen. Gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer ...


----------



## heinzi (21. September 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich würde es machen. Gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer ...


Die Frage war doch wohl nicht ernst gemeint, oder?


----------



## jkc (21. September 2022)

Vorsicht ist die Mutter allen Übels.

Oder so.


----------



## fischmonger (21. September 2022)

Eine Frage, die mich sehr bewegt, seit ich soeben von der neuesten Petra-Forderung gehört habe: wenn ich demnächst als Fleischesser "Sexverbot" bekomme, wie schaffe ich es dann, mein Sexleben irgendwie aufrecht zu erhalten?


----------



## silverfish (21. September 2022)

Die digge Grüne ist ja wohl kein Veganer.
Aber Sex kann Die nicht haben.


----------



## DenizJP (21. September 2022)

fischmonger schrieb:


> wenn ich demnächst als Fleischesser "Sexverbot" bekomme, wie schaffe ich es dann, mein Sexleben irgendwie aufrecht zu erhalten?



ganz ehrlich - die ganzen Politiker die daraufhin aufheulen und rot im Gesicht werden finde ich peinlicher.

Nicht nur, dass man bei solchen Themen einfach drüber lachen und dennoch dagegen aktiv sein kann, sie lassen sich auch noch dadurch ideal vor den Karren spannen.

Einfach drüber schmunzeln und weiter daran arbeiten dass die keine Sonderrechte mehr haben


----------



## DenizJP (21. September 2022)

Ontopic: möchte (aus Grund der Notwendigkeit) demnächst öfters mal mein Glück auf Barsche in der FFM Innenstast probieren aber meist nach Feierabend und wenn der Kleine pennt. Also so ab 21-22 Uhr rum.

Innenstadt oft durchgehend beleuchtet
lange Steinpackungen
Spundwände

soweit so gut - welche Strategien oder Methoden sollte ich unbedingt im Kopf haben bzw. im Gepäck wenn es auf Barsche im quasi-Dunklen geht?


Jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## XGASTX (21. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, findet die internationale Angelmesse in Budapest statt, dieses Jahr ist sie ausgefallen. Weiß jemand, ob das eine Messe nur für Fachbesucher (Händler) ist oder kann da jeder hin?


Hallo,
ist für Fach- und private Besucher-

Gruß
Jens


----------



## fischmonger (21. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich - die ganzen Politiker die daraufhin aufheulen und rot im Gesicht werden finde ich peinlicher.


Stimmt. Mit solchen Forderungen demaskiert sich der Verein doch selbst ohne weiteres Zutun. Das bedarf eigentlich keiner Kommentierung.


----------



## kuttenkarl (21. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Die digge Grüne ist ja wohl kein Veganer.
> Aber Sex kann Die nicht haben.


Blöder geht es nicht.


----------



## Mikesch (22. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ontopic: möchte (aus Grund der Notwendigkeit) demnächst öfters mal mein Glück auf Barsche in der FFM Innenstast probieren aber meist nach Feierabend und wenn der Kleine pennt. Also so ab 21-22 Uhr rum.
> 
> Innenstadt oft durchgehend beleuchtet
> lange Steinpackungen
> ...


Im Licht fischen und den Köder relativ langsam führen.

Edit sagt: Zander findest du dann im Schatten.


----------



## alexpp (22. September 2022)

Die letzten Tage in der Talsperre einige Schwärme Barsche bis 30cm mit LiveScope beobachtet.
Kunstköder wie JigSpinner und Gummi wurden meist verschmäht, Tauwurm ging ganz gut.
Würde deshalb auch Drop Shot mit Tauwurm probieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (22. September 2022)

welche Marke hat denn nun der Eimer????;-))

Oh ja, endlich.... Einen Eimerthread hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Verstrahlt (22. September 2022)

Es gab einen Eimerthread?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (22. September 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Es gab einen Eimerthread?


Kannst ja mal nach suchen, ist schon eine Zeitlang her. Musst Dir aber ein paar Tage Zeit nehmen und das Popcorn oder die Chips nicht vergessen.


----------



## silverfish (22. September 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Blöder geht es nicht.


Was sagst Du denn zur Forderung von Petra Peta ? 
Ich würd sagen dümmer gehts nicht!


----------



## Breamhunter (22. September 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Es gab einen Eimerthread?





			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/sehr-wichtig.66048/
		

Der war/ist sogar sehr wichtig


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (22. September 2022)

Breamhunter schrieb:


> Der war/ist sogar sehr wichtig


Da wurden jede Menge Fakten zusammengetragen, jeder der vorhat sich einen Eimer zu kaufen, muss das gelesen haben


----------



## kuttenkarl (22. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen dümmer gehts nicht!


Es ging darum, wie du über eine Frau redest, das ist Bodybashing.


----------



## thanatos (22. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Barsche im quasi-Dunklen geht?


meistens schlafen Barsche wenn es dunkel wird , bei Vollmond habe ich aber schon mal zwei auf
lebenden Köderfisch gefangen in einem sehr langem Anglerleben - wie es in der beleuchteten 
Innenstadt ist ???? einfach probieren - und hier berichten !!!!
Bei uns ist die " Goldene Stunde " recht erfolgreich und dann wie ausgeschaltet - aus .


----------



## Verstrahlt (22. September 2022)

OHHH GOTT ! Der Eimerthread...  
Gibts eigentlich ein Best Of Anglerboard mit den dümmsten Threads?


----------



## DenizJP (22. September 2022)

Brückenlicht macht Barsche dicht oder so thanatos xD


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (23. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Brückenlicht macht Barsche dicht


Petri


----------



## DenizJP (23. September 2022)

Danke ^^

war aber harter Kampf. jeder 3. Wurf ein Hänger in einem Einkaufswagen, Fahrrad oder sonstigem Müll...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (23. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> jeder 3. Wurf ein Hänger in einem Einkaufswagen, Fahrrad oder sonstigem Müll..


Ja, ich hatte auch schon die Tage, wo ich mir überlegt habe ins Schrott und Alteisen Buiseness einzusteigen.


----------



## hanzz (23. September 2022)

Also jkc, Drillsucht69 und ein paar andere haben schon sehr dicke Barsche im Dunkeln gefangen. 
jkc vor drei vier Jahren am laufenden Band. 
Meine größten Barsche hab ich ebenfalls fast alle im Dunkeln gefangen.


----------



## jkc (23. September 2022)

Des waren noch Zeiten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (23. September 2022)

Ich wohne ja Fußläufig zum DEK, an den Spundwänden habe ich mit DropShot, Carolina oder Texas Rig im Dunkeln, oder bei Dämmerung auf Zander geangelt, dabei aber immer auch dicke Barsche gelandet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (23. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Meine größten Barsche hab ich ebenfalls fast alle im Dunkeln gefangen


Naja, die heutigen Barsche schauen, wenn es dunkel wird, wohl auch YT Videos, da lernen sie dann wie man einen Köder von richtiger Nahrung unterscheidet.


----------



## feko (23. September 2022)

Breamhunter schrieb:


> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/sehr-wichtig.66048/
> 
> 
> Der war/ist sogar sehr wichtig


Der beste thread vom ganzen ab !


----------



## hanzz (23. September 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Der beste thread vom ganzen ab !


Ach komm. Nuffi war auch ganz gut





						Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben
					

Hallo zusammen!   Vor einigen Tagen erzählte mir meine Freundin, dass ihr Bruder vor vielen vielen Jahren mal an einem kleinen Graben etwas außerhalb unserer Stadt angeln war und dort einmal einen Aal und einen Karpfen gefangen hatte.   Also beschloss ich nach einigen relativ erfolglosen Tagen...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## hanzz (23. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Des waren noch Zeiten


Jo. 
Da lag meine Kinnlade oftmals auf dem Boden. 
Bläulicher Kopyto war glaub ich der Köder. 

War schon geil, was du da rausgezuppelt hast.


----------



## jkc (23. September 2022)

Köder waren unterschiedliche und eigentlich auch nicht so wichtig.
Ich habe am liebsten Köder genutzt die bei langsamer Führung schon gut arbeiten. Kollegen haben aber meistens andere Köder genutzt und auch gefangen.
9 oder 12cm Sandra, Manns oder Relax Shad in 8 oder 10cm, Kopyto River oder lieber Relax Shark in 10cm, Sänger Slim Jane, das waren meine Taschenköder die immer in der Jackentasche greifbar waren.
Farbe wie immer komplett egal. Weiß, Chartreuse, Perlweiß Schwarz oder Blau, Clear oder dunkel Violett oder Käsegelb, lief alles.


----------



## hanzz (24. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Köder waren unterschiedliche und eigentlich auch nicht so wichtig.
> Ich habe am liebsten Köder genutzt die bei langsamer Führung schon gut arbeiten. Kollegen haben aber meistens andere Köder genutzt und auch gefangen.
> 9 oder 12cm Sandra, Manns oder Relax Shad in 8 oder 10cm, Kopyto River oder lieber Relax Shark in 10cm, Sänger Slim Jane, das waren meine Taschenköder die immer in der Jackentasche greifbar waren.
> Farbe wie immer komplett egal. Weiß, Chartreuse, Perlweiß Schwarz oder Blau, Clear oder dunkel Violett oder Käsegelb, lief alles.


Also Zeit und Ort sind ausschlaggebend. 
q. e. d.


----------



## DenizJP (24. September 2022)

Ich frage sicherheitshalber auch mal hier nach 
Da ich heute wenn die Karte kaufen muss 

Wollte morgen an nen Bach so ca 2-4 m breit auf Forellen aber sehe nun das hier 

Ist mein Vorhaben zum scheitern verurteilt oder dennoch machbar?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (24. September 2022)

Gebe Deinen Angelplatz mal hier ein.
Dann hast Du auch Infos über Luftdruck usw.
Oft belächelt, aber auch oft zutreffend
beissindex.de


----------



## DenizJP (24. September 2022)

Probiere ich mal


----------



## Astacus74 (24. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ist mein Vorhaben zum scheitern verurteilt oder dennoch machbar?



Ist zwar auch so ein Spruch aber "Es gibt kein schlechtes Angelwetter" wenn du überlegst wie oft kommst du ans Wasser??? Also bei mir spielt das Wetter nur eine Nebenrolle es sei denn mächtiger Wetterumschwung Richtung kalt mit viel Ostwind da bleib ich auch zu Haus.
Alle anderen Windrichtungen sind mir nicht  so wichtig.
Nur ein Köder der im Wasser ist kann auch fangen



Gruß Frank

Ps.Ich werde heute mal das Futter für morgen anmischen und die Maden vorbereiten.


----------



## vonda1909 (24. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Probiere ich mal


Wenn du Fische  brauchst  geh auf den Markt!
Doch wenn du einen schönen Tag mit angeln verbringen möchtest   fahre ans Wasser  so wie es kommt und lass dich Überraschen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (24. September 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Wenn du Fische brauchst geh auf den Markt!


Naja, so weiss er den Luftdruck, die Temperatur und die Wahrscheinlichkeit mit der er Fische auf dem Markt kaufen kann


----------



## Astacus74 (24. September 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Doch wenn du einen schönen Tag mit angeln verbringen möchtest fahre ans Wasser so wie es kommt und lass dich Überraschen.



Genauso und nicht anders


Gruß Frank


----------



## thanatos (24. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Brückenlicht macht Barsche dicht oder so thanatos xD


danke hat mich schon immer interessiert - werde mich aber nicht verleiten lassen in einer Stadt 
zu angeln . mit den heutigen LED Strahlern könnte man es ja mal am See versuchen - 
ist aber leider bei uns verboten wie so vieles und nicht so leicht zu verstecken wie anderes 
was wir trotz Verbot so machen .


----------



## thanatos (24. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ach komm. Nuffi war auch ganz gut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja hab eben mal rein geschaut - echt super - ist ja schon ein Weilchen her - habe eine neue Variante -
vor kurzem haben Forscher fest gestellt das Nessie ein Alien ist das durch ein Zeittor innerhalb 
von Sekunden von Loch Ness nach Michigan kommt , warum nicht auch in den mickrigen Graben um Angler zu verwirren - erstaunlich was TV so manchmal 
an neuen Erkenntnissen aussendet .


----------



## DenizJP (25. September 2022)

Nabend in die Runde.

Habe nach dem heutigen Angeltag mich meiner neuen Daiwa Steez und Alphas BC Kombo gewidmet und endlich die Casting Mono draufgespult.

Lasst ihr Monoschnüre auf BC Rollen genau wie klassische Spinnrollen mehrere Tage drauf ruhen?


----------



## thanatos (25. September 2022)

gute Frage worauf es sicher viele Meinungen gibt .
1. ich lasse meine Mono nicht tagelang ruhen , ich weiche sie auch nicht in Wasser ein .
2. auf Achsrollen spule ich generell geflochtene Schnur ,als es die Dynema noch nicht gab 
hatte ich Seidenschnur drauf ,allerdings BCs gab es damals auch noch nicht .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (25. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Lasst ihr Monoschnüre auf BC Rollen genau wie klassische Spinnrollen mehrere Tage drauf ruhen?


Ich habe meine Monos auch nicht tagelang ruhen lassen. Beim aufspulen im Eimer haben die genug Wasser bekommen und waren meist schon am gleichen Tag einsetzbar. Ich denke nicht das dies bei BC Rollen anders ist


----------



## DenizJP (26. September 2022)

Dann mal ne weitere Frage zum Thema BCs ^^

meine Rute hat ein WG von 7-28gr. Ich hab aber öfters gehört, dass diese Reichweiten mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind da eine BC-Rute nicht die komplette WG-Reichweite sauber abbilden kann.


Heißt wenn meine Rute gut mit 20-28gr Ködern arbeitet ist die Chance hoch, dass bei einem 7-8gr Köder die Rute versagt.

Ist dem wirklich so?


----------



## Taxidermist (26. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Heißt wenn meine Rute gut mit 20-28gr Ködern arbeitet ist die Chance hoch, dass bei einem 7-8gr Köder die Rute versagt.


Ich würde meinen, das sich die Rute bei dem geringen Gewicht nicht ausreichend im Wurf auflädt.
Aber das hast du ja schon selbst geahnt, sonst würdest du nicht fragen?
Wenn du allerdings mit 5-10m Wurfweite zufrieden bist, dann los, oder einfach mal ausprobieren, mehr als eine Schnurperücke kann ja nicht passieren.
Übrigens, ne geile Rolle die du dir da gegönnt hast!

Jürgen


----------



## DenizJP (26. September 2022)

Jo, das war meine Befürchtung.

Heißt ich werde im oberen WG Bereich mit meinem Ködern bleiben.


Und danke ^^


----------



## Steppken (27. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen.
Entweder bin ich zu blöd oder meine Suche einfach vergebens. Weiß jemand wo es warme Gummistiefel mit Filzsohle gibt?


----------



## Lajos1 (28. September 2022)

Steppken schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Entweder bin ich zu blöd oder meine Suche einfach vergebens. Weiß jemand wo es warme Gummistiefel mit Filzsohle gibt?


Hallo,

nein, weiß ich auch nicht. Da hilft nur der Schuster Deines Vertrauens, welcher Dir da die Sohlen draufzimmert.
Vorgefertigte gibt es da, meines Wissens, nur bei Watstiefeln.
Allerdings ist es da dann nichts mit viel herumlaufen, den die Abnutzung ist enorm.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. September 2022)

Gibt es eigentlich ein Meßgerät, mit dem ich die Schnurstärke bei Mono und geflochtenen auf der Rolle bestimmen kann?


----------



## Tricast (28. September 2022)

Für Mono kann man eine Micrometerschraube nehmen oder eine Schieblehre mit Digitalanzeige. Der Durchmesser bei Fusions- oder geflochtenen Schnüren lässt sich nur sehr schwer messen und wenn überhaupt (wenn ich nicht irre) mit einem optischen Messgerät.

Gruß Heinz

ZB.: https://www.ebay.de/itm/13353967419...006&customid=f3aab20930ff96af1770a54d0842f445


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. September 2022)

Das verfügbarste und schnellste ist eine digitale Schieblehre mit 1/100mm 2 Nachkommastellen.
Mono ist sehr einfach, weil recht hart. Bei Geflechtschnur muss man sehr vorsichtig zusammenschieben und vielmals etwa 10mal messen, dann nähert man sich dem realen Durchmesser einigermaßen an. Neue feste noch "verlackte" funktioniert am besten.
Bei gebrauchter wabbeliger Schnur muss man eher 50m tiefer probieren ...

Referenz-Dicke  mit Monoschnur oder dünnem Draht und Vergleich hilft auch, evtl. bei Weitsichtigkeit-Schwäche und so
Mikro/Makro Funktion einer Digicam nutzen, man bekommt dann ein Gefühl für Durchmesser ab 0,10mm. Referenzfoto mit gutem Licht ist schön zur Überprüfung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ein Meßgerät, mit dem ich die Schnurstärke bei Mono und geflochtenen auf der Rolle bestimmen kann?


Ja, der Verstand...


----------



## alexpp (28. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Dann mal ne weitere Frage zum Thema BCs ^^
> 
> meine Rute hat ein WG von 7-28gr. Ich hab aber öfters gehört, dass diese Reichweiten mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind da eine BC-Rute nicht die komplette WG-Reichweite sauber abbilden kann.
> 
> ...


Bei der BC Rute ist es im Grunde nicht viel anders als bei Spinning, man versucht normal nicht ganz so stark zu "peitschen" wie mit der Spinning. Möchte man aber weit werfen, muss die Rute gut aufgeladen werden, da ist dann auch bei BCs nicht mehr viel mit nem runden Wurf. 

Den entscheidenden Unterschied macht hier die Rolle aus oder genauer gesagt, das Gewicht der Spule inkl. Schnur und die Wurfbremsen. Eine BC kann nicht gleich gut 5g und 40g werfen, der Spinning ist es egal, dort wird nur die Schnur von der stehenden Spule gezogen.


----------



## jkc (28. September 2022)

Moin, gibt's hier jemanden der Erfahrung im "Long Range Deadbaiten" hat? Bisher habe ich zwecks Bissanzeige Entfernungen von mehr als 60m vermieden. Bis wohin funktioniert die Bissanzeige mit Mono noch zuverlässig, ab wann macht eine geflochtene Sinn, welche Distanzen kann man maximal beangeln ohne jeden Fisch abschlagen zu müssen weil man vom Biss nix gemerkt hat?


----------



## vonda1909 (28. September 2022)

Steppken schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Entweder bin ich zu blöd oder meine Suche einfach vergebens. Weiß jemand wo es warme Gummistiefel mit Filzsohle gibt?


Du meinst  innen im Stiefel  wenn es keine Filzeinlegesohle zu kaufen  gibt .Schneide sie dir selbst zu.


----------



## jkc (28. September 2022)

Nutzt zufällig jemand den Zeck Solid Brolly und kann mir beantworten ob der ohne diese in Mode kommende aber total bescheuerte Fiberglassteckstange im Frontbereich, die man 5 Minuten lang reinfummeln muss, auskommt und ob die Höhe reicht um auf der Liege zu sitzen?

Dank und Gruß


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, gibt's hier jemanden der Erfahrung im "Long Range Deadbaiten" hat? Bisher habe ich zwecks Bissanzeige Entfernungen von mehr als 60m vermieden. Bis wohin funktioniert die Bissanzeige mit Mono noch zuverlässig, ab wann macht eine geflochtene Sinn, welche Distanzen kann man maximal beangeln ohne jeden Fisch abschlagen zu müssen weil man vom Biss nix gemerkt hat?



Ich nehme an, es geht um Grundangeln mit E-Bissanzeiger?

In dem Fall kann ich leider nicht helfen, da ich auf Grund und mit normaler Pose (inkl. Deadbait Pencil) nur normale Wurfdistanzen nutze und daher immer Mono einsetze (Auslegen per Boot ist bei uns nicht möglich).

Ausnahme in puncto Distanz:

Wenn ich mal richtig weit raus will, verwende ich den Fox System Drifter (Segelpose) mit 0,36er PP - der ist mit Mono auf große Entfernung (deutlich über 60 m) nicht mehr fischbar bzw. der Anschlag kommt da mit Mono nicht mehr anständig durch.

Die Bissanzeige ist bei dem Ding echt top - das geht bei Biss sehr zuverlässig unter. Das Segel ist sehr gut sichtbar. Man muss halt die Windrichtung beachten, damit das vernünftig segelt.

Da ist aber natürlich nix mit Nachtangeln / Schlafen etc.


----------



## jkc (28. September 2022)

Jou, ryt, geht mir ums Grundangeln.Pose ist bei uns auf die Distanzen grundsätzlich nicht möglich da passen die Driftrichtungen leider nie.

Dank und Gruß


----------



## Mescalero (28. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nein, weiß ich auch nicht. Da hilft nur der Schuster Deines Vertrauens, welcher Dir da die Sohlen draufzimmert.
> Vorgefertigte gibt es da, meines Wissens, nur bei Watstiefeln.
> ...


Das mit der Abnutzung kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Meine sind jetzt zwei (oder sogar schon drei?) Jahre alt und ich muss teilweise viel laufen, um ans Wasser oder zur nächsten Stelle zu kommen. Der Filz ist immer noch top.

Übrigens krempele Ich die oft um und habe dann effektiv auch nur Gummistiefel an. Ist vielleicht günstiger als Filzsohlen montieren zu lassen.


----------



## Astacus74 (28. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich zwecks Bissanzeige Entfernungen von mehr als 60m vermieden





PirschHirsch schrieb:


> der ist mit Mono auf große Entfernung (deutlich über 60 m) nicht mehr fischbar bzw. der Anschlag kommt da mit Mono nicht mehr anständig durch.


 
Meines Wissens nach haben Monofile Schnüre eine Dehnung von *15-35%*, geflochtene Schnüre von 1-8%. 

Das wären auf 100m ann mal schlappe 15m-35m das ist nicht ohne und bei geflochtener 1m-8m ich finde das ist schon ein ordentlicher Unterschied.
Gibt glaube ich auch Viedeos dazu aus dem Karpfenfischerbereich.

Ich würd da denn auf geflochtene setzen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## yukonjack (28. September 2022)

15-35% Dehnung ? Hat ja so manch ein Gummi nicht.


----------



## jkc (29. September 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach haben Monofile Schnüre eine Dehnung von *15-35%*, geflochtene Schnüre von 1-8%.
> 
> Das wären auf 100m ann mal schlappe 15m-35m das ist nicht ohne und bei geflochtener 1m-8m ich finde das ist schon ein ordentlicher Unterschied.
> Gibt glaube ich auch Viedeos dazu aus dem Karpfenfischerbereich.
> ...


Jo, beim Biss wird ne dicke Schnur kaum gedehnt werden, die Dehnung steigt ja mit der Belastung und der Maximalwert wird kurz vorm zerreißen erreicht, beim Biss liegen wahrscheinlich Zugkräfte in Größenordung 1% der Schnurtragkraft an...
Ich kann auch aus der Praxis beim Karpfenangeln nicht den allgemeinen Empfehlungen zu geflochtenen Schnüren ab gewisser Distanz folgen. Wir hatten bis auf 350m keine schlechte Bissanzeige mit normaler Mono, wobei es mir in dem Fall weder um solche Distanzen geht, noch der Bissablauf in irgendeiner Weise vergleichbar wäre.

Dank und Gruß


----------



## Astacus74 (29. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Jo, beim Biss wird ne dicke Schnur kaum gedehnt werden, die Dehnung steigt ja mit der Belastung und der Maximalwert wird kurz vorm zerreißen erreicht, beim Biss liegen wahrscheinlich Zugkräfte in Größenordung 1% der Schnurtragkraft an...



Stimmt hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.
Der Unterschied wird am deutlichsten wenn du größere Fische drillst bei der Geflochtenen kommt jeder Kopfschlag direkt und hart an der Rute an bei einer Mono schaut es da schon anders aus da geht viel von den Kopfschlägen verloren bzw. verpufft einfach auf Grund der Dehnung und je mehr Schnur draußen ist desto mehr ist das der Fall.
Je nach Angelart kann dieses oder jenes erwünscht sein.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Steppken (29. September 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Du meinst  innen im Stiefel  wenn es keine Filzeinlegesohle zu kaufen  gibt .Schneide sie dir selbst zu.



Nein nein, schon von unten bzw. außen. Habe keine fertigen Gummistiefel gefunden, nur Wathosen mit Filz oder Reparatur-Sets.
Dementsprechend habe ich es gelassen und heute einfach warme Stiefeln geholt. Wahrscheinlich wäre Filz bei Fußmärschren eh unsinnig.

Danke euch trotzdem vielmals


----------



## crashnorg (29. September 2022)

Ich bin ab Montag vier Wochen in den USA. Welches Angelzubehör sollte ich mir dort unbedingt kaufen und mitbringen? Zum Beispiel irgendwelche Geheimtipps für Kunstköder?


----------



## vonda1909 (29. September 2022)

Und wieder etwas  dazugelernt  Filz unter dem Stiefel  ist für die  Haftung  beim angeln  im Wat.
Ich selbst habe alte NVA Stiefel  wo der Schaft aus Filz ist. Gut gefettete  sind auch diese Wasserdicht und warm


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (29. September 2022)

crashnorg schrieb:


> Ich bin ab Montag vier Wochen in den USA. Welches Angelzubehör sollte ich mir dort unbedingt kaufen und mitbringen? Zum Beispiel irgendwelche Geheimtipps für Kunstköder?


 
Kaufst du in einem Bass Pro Shop ein? Dann schau mal nach "Flying Lure" Ködern, die gibt's in 2 Größen. Die sind ideal, wenn du unter Stegen, vertäuten Booten und Schiffen und überhängendenden Gebüschen Angeln willst... 

Es ist echt unglaublich, was du in einem solchen Angler-Kaufhaus für ein Angebot findest! 
Wenn du Dir dort Gerät kaufst, darfst du Ware in Deutschland nur in Höhe von 450 € einführen! Mein Tip: Lass neues Gerät "gebraucht" aussehen, dann nimmt der Zoll einen niedrigeren Preis an und du kannst sagen, du hättest es gebraucht erworben....


----------



## crashnorg (29. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Kaufst du in einem Bass Pro Shop ein? Dann schau mal nach "Flying Lure" Ködern, die gibt's in 2 Größen. Die sind ideal, wenn du unter Stegen, vertäuten Booten und Schiffen und überhängendenden Gebüschen Angeln willst...
> 
> Es ist echt unglaublich, was du in einem solchen Angler-Kaufhaus für ein Angebot findest!
> Wenn du Dir dort Gerät kaufst, darfst du Ware in Deutschland nur in Höhe von 450 € einführen! Mein Tip: Lass neues Gerät "gebraucht" aussehen, dann nimmt der Zoll einen niedrigeren Preis an und du kannst sagen, du hättest es gebraucht erworben....


Danke für die hilfreiche Antwort!


----------



## jkc (29. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Nutzt zufällig jemand den Zeck Solid Brolly ...



Ich habe den Bums mal geordert, Geld ist ja eh bald nix mehr wert. In einem der frühen Videos ist zwar sonne Stange zu sehen aber die muss da nicht 5 Minuten wie bei Fox reingefummelt werden und ich habe die Hoffnung, dass es auch ohne Stange geht.
Höhe ist vermutlich tatsächlich sehr niedrig, insbesondere vor dem Hintergrund, dass meine Liege immer recht hoch ist, weil der Hunni drunter liegt, aber wir werden sehen. Ohne undichtes Zelt kann der Hund ja auch unter der Liege raus lol.

Grüße


----------



## hanzz (29. September 2022)

crashnorg schrieb:


> Ich bin ab Montag vier Wochen in den USA. Welches Angelzubehör sollte ich mir dort unbedingt kaufen und mitbringen? Zum Beispiel irgendwelche Geheimtipps für Kunstköder?


Ich würd einfach Ausschau nach Ködern halten, welche es hier nicht gibt. 
Schnur dürfte auch recht günstig sein und die Angaben zur Tragkraft besser. 
Du wirst wohl je nach Geschäft erstmal vom Angebot erschlagen werden.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. September 2022)

Ich würde mir eine hochwertige Rolle/Rute
Kaufen, für die man hier das 3!?! Fache
Hinlegen müsste? 

Also eine wirtschaftliche Importentscheidung?! 

R. S.


----------



## Mescalero (29. September 2022)

Fliegenzeugs Made In USA dürfte sehr viel günstiger sein als hier, falls das überhaupt interessant sein sollte. Rollen, Ruten, Watklamotten, Federn zum Binden....


----------



## crashnorg (29. September 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich würde mir eine hochwertige Rolle/Rute
> Kaufen, für die man hier das 3!?! Fache
> Hinlegen müsste?
> 
> ...


Welche Kombi wäre das für dich zum Beispiel?


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. September 2022)

Weiss ich nich... Bin unamerikanisch unterwegs


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (29. September 2022)

Soweit mir bekannt ist, wird in den USA überwiegend auf Bass und Catfish geangelt. Vielleicht in diesem Sektor mal auf Gerät und Preis schauen? Speziell nach Ködern für Texas- und Carolinarig... Dafür gibt's viele Aromen und Flavourings, in fast allen Farben und Geschmacksrichungen. 

Kaufe nur das, was du als innovativ, praktisch und sehr Preisgünstig hälst und Dir nur bekannte Gerätemarken! Frage mal nach, welche Neuheiten es von der Weltgrößten Angelmesse in Las Vegas gibt....


----------



## silverfish (29. September 2022)

Flying Lure hatte ich mir ca 1992 die grosse Box geholt. Später noch mal 2 kleine Boxen im Netz.
Das beste daran sind die Boxen.
Die Franseteile kann man über grosse Drillinge an Blinkern stülpen .
Die Teile sind für Schwarzbarsche gemacht . Hier hab ich noch von keinem gehört ,der damit was gefangen hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. September 2022)

crashnorg schrieb:


> Welche Kombi wäre das für dich zum Beispiel?


 Loomis und st.croix Ruten könnten da gunstiger sein aber natürlich auch andere.


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. September 2022)

Falls Spinnfischen:

Ich würde mir vor allem Hardbaits holen, die hier in D das X-fache kosten (Lucky Craft, Megabass etc.).

Die lassen sich dann auch (zumindest teilweise) refinanzieren, indem man eine entsprechende Kalkulation anstellt, einen selbst nicht benötigten Überbestand zusätzlich zu den eigenen Verbrauchsmodellen kauft und diesen dann unterhalb der den hiesigen Superteuerpreise verblockt.

Nicht extrem drunter, aber so, dass Kaufbegierde geweckt wird (man will ja schließlich maximal verdienen, aber auch niemanden abschrecken).

Da dürfte sich evtl. ne nette Marge rausholen lassen.

Intelligenterweise vorab noch ne kleine Marktanalyse durchführen, welche Modelle aktuell besonders gefragt sind - und zu welchen Preisen die hier in D von Shops gehandelt werden.

Ich würde da vor allem kleine Teile für Barschangler und mittelgroße Teile für Zander-Wobblerer nehmen.

Falls Bigbaiten:

Ausschau nach bezahlbaren Muskie-Großdrillingen halten (4/0 aufwärts).

Auf Ruten und Rollen hätte ich persönlich aus Garantie-Wegfallgründen keinen Bock.

Falls Penn-Rollenuser:

Potenziell benötigte Ersatzteile (auch Schnurlaufrällchen etc.) für die eigenen Rollen mitnehmen, falls erhältlich.

Auch in dieser Hinsicht dürften sich gezielt zugelegte Überbestände problemlos hier in D verkaufen lassen.

Wozu nur Geld ausgeben, wenn man dabei auch gleich noch Geld verdienen kann (und idealerweise bei Selbstbehaltenem 0:0 rausläuft oder auch noch nen netten Gewinn macht - je nach Intention und Kalkulation).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2022)

Muss man auch aufpassen, durch Webpreise und viele Importer hat sich auch viel geändert, hergestellt wird eh nur noch an wenigen Stellen.
1982 empfand ich das neu aufkommende Gummizeugs in Florida als Sensation, zumal in Dimensionen wie Wochenmarktgroßstandauslagen, hier in DE war noch fast gar nichts vorhanden.


----------



## Tricast (29. September 2022)

Und immer schön die Zoll- und Steuervorschriften im Auge behalten.   

Gruß Heinz


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. September 2022)

Das ist klar. Drum sprach ich von "Kakulation", die derlei selbstverständlich mit beinhaltet (sofern richtig gemacht).


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt ist, wird in den USA überwiegend auf Bass und Catfish geangelt. Vielleicht in diesem Sektor mal auf Gerät und Preis schauen? Speziell nach Ködern für Texas- und Carolinarig... Dafür gibt's viele Aromen und Flavourings, in fast allen Farben und Geschmacksrichungen.
> 
> Kaufe nur das, was du als innovativ, praktisch und sehr Preisgünstig hälst und Dir nur bekannte Gerätemarken! Frage mal nach, welche Neuheiten es von der Weltgrößten Angelmesse in Las Vegas gibt....


Hallo, warum sollte man sich mit Bass und Catfischtackle eindecken, wenn es diese Zielfische in Deutschland nicht gibt und man das Zeug auch nicht verkauft bekommt?
Gerade der Billigkram wird auch bei Wiederverkäufen hier kaum Begehrlichkeiten wecken.Flying Lure ist hier auch gefloppt und eher was für den Nieschenbereich, qualimässig auch naja... 
Hochwertiges für Eigenbedarf auf heimische Fische sowie ggf. Kalkulation auf geplanten Verkauf in Deutschland würde ich machen.


----------



## jkc (30. September 2022)

Bei Kauf zum Wiederverkauf kann einem schnell ein Gewerbe angelastet werden.
Also mit schnell meine ich jetzt nicht, dass das sehr häufig vorkommt/ wahrscheinlich ist, aber wenn dann hat man m.M. praktisch keine Handhabe. Gibt da lustige Gerichtsurteile, für die Gerichte muss nichtmal eine Gewinnerzielungsabsicht vorliegen.

Darüber hinaus denke ich, dass man am meisten spart, wenn man nur das Zeug kauft was man auch braucht.  
Wenn ich vorher fragen muss was ich kaufen soll, wird's relativ sicher kein Schnäppchen.

Grüße


----------



## Taxidermist (30. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Bei Kauf zum Wiederverkauf kann einem schnell ein Gewerbe angelastet werden.
> Also mit schnell meine ich jetzt nicht, dass das sehr häufig vorkommt/ wahrscheinlich ist, aber wenn dann hat man m.M. praktisch keine Handhabe. Gibt da lustige Gerichtsurteile, für die Gerichte muss nichtmal eine Gewinnerzielungsabsicht vorliegen.


So sieht es aus.
Auch auf E-Bay hat das Finanzamt ein Auge, vor allem wenn da von "Privatverkäufern" größere Margen angeboten werden.
Ein Kumpel von mir wurde dabei erwischt, wie er sein Erbe an den Mann bringen wollte, z.B. teure U-Technik und Musikinstrumente.
Das Harz4 haben sie Ihm dann auch gleich mal gestrichen!

Jürgen


----------



## thanatos (1. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Hier hab ich noch von keinem gehört ,der damit was gefangen hat.


Ist ne Frage der Überzeugung , als sie aufkamen hat ein Kumpel damit den Hecht seines Lebens 
gefangen , ja man macht ihn selten an weil es irgendwie abartig ist , meine Erfolge hier 
ein Zander , ein 35er Barsch und zwei kleine Hechte . In Norwegen an einer senkrecht auf 90 m
abfallenden Felswand hat mir der Flying Lure schöne Pollaks und Köhler gebracht . 
Die Banjo Elritze ( liegt bestimmt schon 20 Jahre in meiner Kiste ) - habe ich in diesem Jahr das erste mal zum Einsatz gebracht weil der See total
verkrautet ist - das auf den Krempel die Hechte so geil sind hätte ich nicht gedacht - es kommt eben immer 
auf die Umstände an .


----------



## laraque (1. Oktober 2022)

Bin überwiegend mit kleinen 5cm Gummifischen in meinem neuen Hausgewässer unterwegs. Bisher lief es auch ganz gut auf Hecht und überwiegend natürlich Barsch. Seit dem Wechsel neulich auf den Easy Shiner hab ich auch jedes mal einen Döbel gefangen. Das freut mich natürlich.
Jetzt die Frage: wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem easy shiner und Döbeln im Vergleich zu ähnlichen Gummifischen?


----------



## Verstrahlt (3. Oktober 2022)

Wie kann ich nen einzelnes 16mm Pop-up boilie am stiff rig anbieten? Hab das gefühl das das zu viel Auftrieb hat....


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Oktober 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Wie kann ich nen einzelnes 16mm Pop-up boilie am stiff rig anbieten? Hab das gefühl das das zu viel Auftrieb hat....



Bisschen tungsten putty hilft.
Das Spinner Rig ist super dafür und wirft verwicklungsfrei(falls man nicht ablegen kann/will).


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Oktober 2022)

Moin Leute,
Ich habe mir eine Stradic fl 4000 zum Zander Angeln geholt. Grund, die alte ci4 klappert und klemmt etwas nach 10 Jahren, außerdem ist meine Throttel Zander Spin zu kopflastig für eine 3000 oder 2500er.

Jetzt gehe ich ein paar mal mit der neuen Rolle an's Wasser und bemerke eine außergewöhnlich lange absinkphase, gefangen habe ich schon und die Rute ist viel ausgewogener richtig geil.

Nur leider bin ich da sehr unsicher weil ich 18 statt 14g genommen habe, das es passt. 
Die Spielen zwar etwas am Wasserstand Rum aber nicht viel. Ich habe extra die niedrigste Übersetzung genommen. 
Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob hier jemand ist, der diesen Zwiespalt auch schon hatte und ob es Gewöhnungssache ist?

Danke fürs Lesen.


----------



## jkc (4. Oktober 2022)

Schnureinzug der 2500ci4+ zur 4000fl hat laut Netz 10cm Unterschied. Daraus ergibt sich beim Faulenzen wohl theoretisch ne längere Absinkphase, allerdings wohl im kaum wahrnehmbaren Bereich, haste die selben Schnüre drauf gemacht?
An den unterschiedlichen Rollen kann es meines Erachtens nicht wirklich liegen, ansonsten halt bisl weniger kurbeln.

Grüße


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Schnureinzug der 2500ci4+ zur 4000fl hat laut Netz 10cm Unterschied. Daraus ergibt sich beim Faulenzen wohl theoretisch ne längere Absinkphase, allerdings wohl im kaum wahrnehmbaren Bereich, haste die selben Schnüre drauf gemacht?
> An den unterschiedlichen Rollen kann es meines Erachtens nicht wirklich liegen, ansonsten halt bisl weniger kurbeln.
> 
> Grüße


Auf beiden Rollen 0,15er Power Pro. Vielleicht mach ich mir auch einen Kopf und der Wasserstand war viel anders Hmm, sieht allerdings nicht danach aus.
Allerdings ist der spulen Durchmesser ne Ecke dicker als bei der 3000 ci4.

Wenn ich die Monifile Unterfütterung entferne, komme ich zwar nicht so weit mit Werfen, aber der Schnureinzug ist geringer!?
Am liebsten würde ich es so lassen, muss ich halt schauen, weil ich Wurfweite gut gebrauchen könnte.

Edit: Außerdem kann ich nur ganze Umdrehungen mit der Rolle, das würde mich bei meiner Konzentration Stören.


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Oktober 2022)

Welchen Wasserstand  meinst du?Doch nicht  die Tiefe in der du fischt? Bist du dann der Meinung 3.50m oder  4.00m verändern die Absinkzeit wenn du den Köder50cm durch ankurbeln  nach oben ziehst?


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Welchen Wasserstand  meinst du?Doch nicht  die Tiefe in der du fischt? Bist du dann der Meinung 3.50m oder  4.00m verändern die Absinkzeit wenn du den Köder50cm durch ankurbeln  nach oben ziehst?


Ich meine natürlich den Wasserstand an der selben Stelle. Talsperre!
Hier wird der Wasserstand geregelt.
Bleilochtalsperre.


----------



## alexpp (4. Oktober 2022)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> ... Wenn ich die Monifile Unterfütterung entferne, komme ich zwar nicht so weit mit Werfen, aber der Schnureinzug ist geringer!?...


Genau, kann man leicht ausrechnen:

Tatsächlichen Durchmesser x 3,14 x Übersetzung

Möchte man mit der Genauigkeit auf die Spitze treiben, die Durchmesser vor und nach dem Wurf messen und mitteln. 

Shimano rechnet mit dem größten Durchmesser der Abwurfkante, was logischerweise übertrieben ist, real ist der Schnureinzug immer etwas geringer.


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Oktober 2022)

Ich werde es die nächste Zeit probieren, wenn es trotzdem läuft bin ich sehr zufrieden, ist ne feine Rolle.


----------



## alexpp (4. Oktober 2022)

Achso, ein wenig Mono würde ich immer unterfüttern. Ohne kann das Wickelbild schlechter sein und die Schnur auf der Spule schneller durchrutschen.


----------



## Carphunter87 (4. Oktober 2022)

Mal fernab vom angeln… 

Frau anschreiben oder nicht wenn sie einen seit 2 Monaten ignoriert?


----------



## silverfish (4. Oktober 2022)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Mal fernab vom angeln…
> 
> Frau anschreiben oder nicht wenn sie einen seit 2 Monaten ignoriert?


Deine Frau ?


----------



## Carphunter87 (4. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Deine Frau ?


Ja aber nicht verheiratet


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2022)

Nach zwei Monaten würde ich davon ausgehen, dass die Sache erledigt ist.


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Oktober 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Achso, ein wenig Mono würde ich immer unterfüttern. Ohne kann das Wickelbild schlechter sein und die Schnur auf der Spule schneller durchrutschen.


Hätte sowieso ein paar Kurbel Umdrehungen drauf gelassen. Jetzt ist die Rolle komplett voll, unterfüttert unter 135m 0,15 Power Pro.


----------



## Carphunter87 (4. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nach zwei Monaten würde ich davon ausgehen, dass die Sache erledigt ist.


Sagt der Realist in mir auch. Der Optimist, denkt aber es gibt eine Chance


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2022)

Ich würde nach zwei Monate Funkstille eine andere anrufen.


----------



## hanzz (4. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich würde nach zwei Monate Funkstille eine andere anrufen.


Ich würde angeln gehen


----------



## silverfish (4. Oktober 2022)

Angeltherapie hilft immer !!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Oktober 2022)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> Ich habe mir eine Stradic fl 4000 zum Zander Angeln geholt. Grund, die alte ci4 klappert und klemmt etwas nach 10 Jahren, außerdem ist meine Throttel Zander Spin zu kopflastig für eine 3000 oder 2500er.
> 
> Jetzt gehe ich ein paar mal mit der neuen Rolle an's Wasser und bemerke eine außergewöhnlich lange absinkphase, gefangen habe ich schon und die Rute ist viel ausgewogener richtig geil.
> ...


18 Gramm statt 14 und ne längere absinkphase ???
Kann nur an der Strömung oder Köder liegen, auf keinen Fall Schnureinzug…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Oktober 2022)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Mal fernab vom angeln…
> 
> Frau anschreiben oder nicht wenn sie einen seit 2 Monaten ignoriert?


Wenn sie ein anderen hat dann in den Wind schiessen und neu anfangen… 
Bei anderen Problemen einfach anrufen und abklären…
Machst irgendwie verzweifelten Eindruck auf mich, weil du hier fragst… Alles Gute!!!


----------



## magi (4. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich würde nach zwei Monate Funkstille eine andere anrufen.


Genauso. Und der "Alten" (die sich nicht mehr meldet) dann schreiben, das sie sich auch nicht mehr melden brauch, du ohne Probleme ihre Muschi substituieren konntest und Ihre Dienste somit auch nicht weiter benötigt werden...so bleibst du zumindest im Gedächtnis


----------



## hanzz (4. Oktober 2022)

Ghostet Sie dich denn? 
Also reagiert sie nicht auf Nachrichten oder Anrufe oder wartest du, dass sie sich meldet?
Oft gehen Türen ja zu beiden Seiten auf. 
Aber falls sie dich wirklich ignoriert, würde ich nochmal eine Ansage machen (also wie Drillsucht es meint in Form von Abklären) und falls da nix kommt, ade.


----------



## Carphunter87 (4. Oktober 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wenn sie ein anderen hat dann in den Wind schiessen und neu anfangen…
> Bei anderen Problemen einfach anrufen und abklären…
> Machst irgendwie verzweifelten Eindruck auf mich, weil du hier fragst… Alles Gute!!!


Was heißt verzweifelt. Aber es ist halt schade um den Menschen. Wir ticken ziemlich gleich. Und ich wollte einfach mal neutrale Meinungen einholen. Und keine vorbelasteten familiären


----------



## Carphunter87 (4. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ghostet Sie dich denn?
> Also reagiert sie nicht auf Nachrichten oder Anrufe oder wartest du, dass sie sich meldet?
> Oft gehen Türen ja zu beiden Seiten auf.
> Aber falls sie dich wirklich ignoriert, würde ich nochmal eine Ansage machen (also wie Drillsucht es meint in Form von Abklären) und falls da nix kommt, ade.


Also ich war überall blockiert, mittlerweile nur noch bei Whatsapp. Soziale Medien sind wieder frei, hab ich eben gesehen


----------



## Astacus74 (4. Oktober 2022)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Also ich war überall blockiert, mittlerweile nur noch bei Whatsapp. Soziale Medien sind wieder frei, hab ich eben gesehen



Haste denn einen Bock geschossen?


Gruß Frank


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Oktober 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> 18 Gramm statt 14 und ne längere absinkphase ???
> Kann nur an der Strömung oder Köder liegen, auf keinen Fall Schnureinzug…


Wie gesagt, ich musste 18 statt 14g nehmen um auf meine 2 sek absinkphase zu kommen. Köder und Schnur sind die selben. Strömung ist kaum vorhanden gewesen, Stehendes Gewässer und Badewanne.


----------



## Carphunter87 (5. Oktober 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Haste denn einen Bock geschossen?
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Ja das hab ich leider und ja entschuldigt hab ich mich auch schon. Aber es ist, wie es ist


----------



## bic zip (5. Oktober 2022)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich leider und ja entschuldigt hab ich mich auch schon. Aber es ist, wie es ist


 Na wenn ihr doch so ziemlich gleich tickt, hat sie bestimmt auch schon Böcke geschossen und ihr verzeiht euch gegenseitig.


----------



## heinzi (5. Oktober 2022)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich leider und ja entschuldigt hab ich mich auch schon. Aber es ist, wie es ist


Kontakt aufnehmen, die Situation besprechen und klare Aussagen und Gültigkeiten treffen. Bei Gefühlen sind verletzte Eitelkeiten fehl am Platze, denn diese führen fast immer zum absoluten Bruch.  Also, schaffe Klarheit und dann weißt Du auch wie und ob es weitergeht.


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Oktober 2022)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich musste 18 statt 14g nehmen um auf meine 2 sek absinkphase zu kommen. Köder und Schnur sind die selben. Strömung ist kaum vorhanden gewesen, Stehendes Gewässer und Badewanne.


Habe es heute nochmal probiert und die absinkphase war fast identisch wie mit der anderen Rolle. Ich habe die ci4+ wahrscheinlich einfach zu lange geangelt und muss jetzt mit der neuen Rolle warm werden.


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Oktober 2022)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich leider und ja entschuldigt hab ich mich auch schon. Aber es ist, wie es ist


War's ein Jungbock, ausgewachsener oder gar kapitaler Bock? 

Im Sinne von Gegenteil"Bekanntgehen"...


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (5. Oktober 2022)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich leider und ja entschuldigt hab ich mich auch schon. Aber es ist, wie es ist


Ich sags mal so, wer kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren.

Bin diesbezüglich ebenfalls in ner etwas blöden Situation, wenn auch mit ganz anderen Vorzeichen. 

Und ja beim Angeln die Gedanken sortieren, dass ein oder andere reflektieren, etc. hilft ungemein.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

aus jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung weiß ich; Frauen können überaus nachtragend sein  .
Fünf Jahre nach meiner Scheidung wurde mit immer noch eine Lappalie vorgeworfen, welche ich schon längst vergessen hatte.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## silverfish (5. Oktober 2022)

Meine Scheidung ist gut 5 Jahre her. Genausolange hab ich nix mehr vernommen.
Aber es gibt ja noch andere Kloppse und Schnüffler ( nicht unbedingt Frauen) die meinen mich ärgern zu müssen. 
Was macht es einer Eiche ...... ..  ..  ... .???


----------



## ratzfatzab (5. Oktober 2022)

Wie schändlich du gehandelt,​Ich hab es den Menschen verhehlet,​Und bin hinausgefahren aufs Meer,​Und hab es den Fischen erzählet.​Ich laß dir den guten Namen​Nur auf dem festen Lande;​Aber im ganzen Ozean​Weiß man von deiner Schande.​
So würde ich das mit Heinrich Heine halten...


----------



## vonda1909 (6. Oktober 2022)

Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten!


----------



## DenizJP (6. Oktober 2022)

Einfach das Weib in die Küche festknoten...

...und damit die Überleitung zu meiner Frage!! 


Mach immer nen Clinch-Schlagschnurknoten zw. FC und Geflochtene.

Gibt es hier ein Zuviel bei den Wicklungen? meist heißt es bei dünneren Geflechtschnüren so 18-20x Wicklungen.

Mehr Wicklungen heißt aber nicht automatisch bessere Tragkraft beim Bindeknoten oder?


----------



## alexpp (6. Oktober 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Einfach das Weib in die Küche festknoten...
> 
> ...und damit die Überleitung zu meiner Frage!!
> 
> ...


Das hängt von der dicke des Geflechts und der Beschichtung ab. Je dünner und rutschiger, desto mehr Wicklungen (30+).
Das muss man einfach probieren, um das Optimum für die jeweilige Schnur rauszufinden.


----------



## DenizJP (7. Oktober 2022)

Frage an unsere Frankfurter Angler.

Bis wann hat der Ulshöfer unter der Woche offen?


----------



## ratzfatzab (9. Oktober 2022)

(Vorweg: ich habe vierzig Jahre lang nicht mehr geangelt und fange jetzt als "Jungangler" gerade wieder an)
Mal eine Verständnisfrage: in den Angelläden, die ich bisher besucht habe wurden überwiegend Steckruten angeboten, die meisten davon sehr fein und dünn, dafür hochflexibel. Kommen die "guten alten" Teleskopruten eigentlich gar nicht mehr zum Einsatz? Klar: es gibt Laufposen, und man kann auch mit einer kurzen Rute Stippfischen, aber der Stopper muss ja nun mal durch das obere Nadelöhr "Endring" durch und behindert den einwandfreien Schnurlauf (?).  Gestern hatte ich eine ca. zwei Meter lange Rute in der Hand; etwa Bleistiftdick, für 229 Euronen. Ich kann damit leider überhaupt nichts anfangen. Klärt mich mal auf...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (9. Oktober 2022)

ratzfatzab schrieb:


> Klärt mich mal auf...


Was möchtest Du denn machen? 2 Meter hört sich nach Spinnrute an, Fadenstopper nach Posenangeln. Schreib bitte mal wie und wo Du auf was angeln möchtest


----------



## ratzfatzab (9. Oktober 2022)

naja, begonnen habe ich mit Posenangeln: hauptsächlich, weil ich da das Knotenmachen und die Handhabung (Keschern, Auswerfen, usw.) üben und meinen Enkeln mitgeben kann, ohne sie durch Blinker etc. in Gefahr zu bringen. Auch ist die Erfolgsquote (wenn gar nix geht, dann halt Grundeln mit `ner Made) höher, was für Kinder wichtig ist um sie bei der Stange zu halten. Zuhause bemalen wir dann Angelposen oder basteln Montagen. Die beiden sind eifrig bei der Sache, das ist mir schon Grund genug mit ihnen ans Wasser zu gehen. Vielleicht werde ich irgendwann mal mit (totem) Köderfisch oder sonst einem geeigneten Köder und Pose mal auf einen Wels angeln. Hin und wieder ziehe ich mit meiner 240er Rute mal einen Blinker durchs Wasser (Barsch, Zander). 
Um zu meiner Frage zurückzukommen: Mir scheint, als übe man das Angeln nur noch mit "feinem Besteck", sprich sehr dünnen, kurzen Blanks aus?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (9. Oktober 2022)

ratzfatzab schrieb:


> Mir scheint, als übe man das Angeln nur noch mit "feinem Besteck", sprich sehr dünnen, kurzen Blanks aus?


Die Blanks haben sich natürlich in den letzten 30 Jahren sehr verändert. Dünn und leicht bei steigender Belastungsfähigkeit zeichnen die Ruten heute aus. Die Länge und Aktion ist dann abhängig von dem was Du machen möchtest und eventuell vom Uferbewuchs. Meine Float Ruten liegen bei 4 Meter, Boloruten so bis 8 Meter. Ruten um die 2—3 Meter findet man im Spinnbereich. Teleruten gibt es eigentlich auch noch für bestimmte Bereiche, findest Du, wenn nicht bei Dir im Laden dann über Google. 226 Euro ist dann schon im gehobenen Preissegment. Gute Ruten gibt es auch schon so zwischen 50 und 100 Euro. Und wenn man lange genug sucht, auch darunter. Aber es liest sich so, als ob Du noch ältere Ruten hast, dann probiere doch erstmal damit. Wie gesagt, diese dünne und kurze Rute, von der Du sprichst, wird wohl eher etwas für eine spezielle Spinntechnik sein und ja, da fischen viele im Ultralight Bereich, z. B. auf Barsche.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (9. Oktober 2022)

ratzfatzab schrieb:


> aber der Stopper muss ja nun mal durch das obere Nadelöhr


Ich hab hier mal irgendwo ein Foto vom Spitzenring gepostet, im Vergleich zu einem Streichholzkopf. Natürlich spürt man ein kleines ruppeln, wenn der Fadenstopper bei Durchlaufmontagen durch die Ringe geht. Aber insgesamt habe ich damit keine Probleme.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (9. Oktober 2022)

Meine Bergschuhsohle hat sich grad gelöst, womit klebe ich sie am besten wieder an, einfacher Hartkleber oder besser 2-Komponenten Kleber bzw. - harz?


----------



## jkc (9. Oktober 2022)

Die 2 Komponentenharze die ich kenne sind dafür ungeeignet, grundsätzlich sind meine Erfahrungen mit Selbstklebeversuchen am Schuh sehr, sehr schlecht. Fachmann oder Tonne sind die zwei Perspektiven die ich sehe.

Grüße


----------



## ollidi (9. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> womit klebe ich sie am besten wieder an,


Gar nicht. Wie jkc schon geschrieben hat, bringt das nichts. Der Kleber muss belastbar, dehnbar, Temperaturbeständig und wasserfest sein. Das kann nur der Schuster.
Wenn Du sie nicht mehr grossartig belasten willst, kannst Du es nur mit Silikon versuchen. Auf Dauer ist das aber auch nichts.


----------



## Vanner (9. Oktober 2022)

Sehe ich auch so wie jkc. Der Kleber muß ja auch elastisch sein, die Sohle bewegt sich ja schließlich auch. Fachmann ist da die beste Variante, der hat die nötigen Mittel für eine haltbar Verbindung.


----------



## Astacus74 (9. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> womit klebe ich sie am besten wieder an,



Ich sehe  das so wie jkc und Vanner



jkc schrieb:


> Die 2 Komponentenharze die ich kenne sind dafür ungeeignet, grundsätzlich sind meine Erfahrungen mit Selbstklebeversuchen am Schuh sehr, sehr schlecht. Fachmann oder Tonne sind die zwei Perspektiven die ich sehe.





Vanner schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so wie jkc. Der Kleber muß ja auch elastisch sein, die Sohle bewegt sich ja schließlich auch. Fachmann ist da die beste Variante, der hat die nötigen Mittel für eine haltbar Verbindung.



Der Schuster weiß wie er die Klebeflächen vorbehandeln muß, beim Kleber wrid er wahrscheinlich so waswie atex nehmen aber wie gesagt es kommt auf die Vorbehandlung an 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (9. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Meine Bergschuhsohle hat sich grad gelöst,


Sieht aus wie meine US Feldstiefel, die bekommt man im Military Shop so zwischen 35 und 55 Euro. Ich denke da lohnt sich keine Reparatur beim Schuster


----------



## Astacus74 (9. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie meine US Feldstiefel, die bekommt man im Military Shop so zwischen 35 und 45 Euro. Ich denke da lohnt sich keine Reparatur beim Schuster



Aussehen ist nicht alles könnten ja auch höherwertig sein oder andere Gründe und wenn die Reparatur 20 Euro kostet und die Stiefel noch ein Jahr halten sieht es anders aus.
Wases aber genau kostet kann dir nur der Schuster sagen.
Man muß ja nicht immer alles gleich in die Tonne hauen, z.B. habe ich mir letzte Woche die alten Rahmenhölzer (Afzelia) von den alten Fenstern (40 Jahre alt) die wir ausgebaut haben auch mit genommen da werde ich mir was schönes draus bauen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (9. Oktober 2022)

Original Bundeswehr Haix Wüstenstiefel P9 Desert
					

Original Bundeswehr Haix Wüstenstiefel P9 Desert Bw Tropenstiefel  online bestellen - versicherter Versand weltweit mit DHL✔ 30 Tage Rückgaberecht✔ Kundenservice unter 03877 561171




					www.bundeswehr-und-mehr.de
				




Oder









						MILTEC Einsatzstiefel GEN II, khaki
					

Obermaterial: Wildleder (Rind), Polyester Futter: Polyester Laufsohle: Gummi/EVA (sehr hochwertiger, hervorragend isolierter Schaumstoff, hält den Fuß trock




					www.usarmy-store.de


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Oktober 2022)

Gib einfach mal bei Google Schuhsohlenkleber ein, danach liegt es nur an den vorarbeiten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (9. Oktober 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Aussehen ist nicht alles könnten ja auch höherwertig sein oder andere Gründe und wenn die Reparatur 20 Euro kostet und die Stiefel noch ein Jahr halten sieht es anders aus.


Das stimmt wohl


----------



## silverfish (9. Oktober 2022)

Es ist mit den Wanderschuhen aber auch zum verzweifeln.Grade richtig gut eingelatscht und schon löst sich etwas. Die ersten Wolfies hielten 5 Jahre. Meindl auch.  Aber nix bleibt wie es war. Letztes Jahr parallel ein Paar Wolfies und ein Paar Lowa runtergelatscht. Soll heissen an der Sohle einige Stellen lose und durch,die Anzeiger kamen zum Vorschein.
Dabei viel weniger gelaufen als die Jahre davor. Polyurethansohlen sowieso Mist. Da macht der Schuster nix. Müssen zum Hersteller geschickt werden. Aktuell bei Haix , 75 Teuro für neue Sohle plus Versandkosten  .
Gummisohlen wie Wolfskin oder Meindl kann der Schuster machen . Allerdings ist die Sohlenauswahl begrenzt. Meist das X Muster wie die alten BW Springerstiefel. Kostet so um die 36 Euro.
Schuhe aus Komplettleder halten gewöhnlich länger als Mischungen mit Textil .  
Gummistiefel sind auch so Thema . Meist PVC . Soll ja leicht sein. Aber von nem Paar was 75 Euro kostet kann man ja verlangen daß sie länger als eine Saison halten. 
Schnitzschutzstiefel gabs mal bei Penny für 60 Euro. Glaube hab die schon 12 Jahre. Immer noch top. Zum Angeln allerdings zu schwer . Und die Farbe Orange sieht am Wasser etwas karnevalistisch aus.


----------



## bic zip (9. Oktober 2022)

Hier steht der Grund warum sich manch Schuh auflöst.








						Wanderschuh-Sohle löst sich: Das kannst Du dagegen tun
					

Warum sich die Schuhsohle auflöst und wie Du dem Problem vorbeugen kannst: Erfahre hier alle Fakten und hole Dir die Experten-Tipps.




					stories.hanwag.com


----------



## silverfish (9. Oktober 2022)

Naja. Bei Schuhen die über Jahre immer mal wieder benutzt werden vielleicht noch falsch gelagert werden mag das zutreffen. 
Wenn allerdings einjährige Schuhe schon im Auflösungsprozess sind.
Vor 10/12 Jahren haben sie doch länger gehalten. Und gepflegt wurden sie. In einem Jahr mehr als die Hälfte an Pflegemitteln ausgegeben ,was die Schuhe gekostet haben.
Die Qualität leidet allerorten. Das sehen wir bei den Angelrollen doch auch.


----------



## vonda1909 (9. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Meine Bergschuhsohle hat sich grad gelöst, womit klebe ich sie am besten wieder an, einfacher Hartkleber oder besser 2-Komponenten Kleber bzw. - harz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So einen Kleber bekommst du beim Bodenleger!
Kannst aber auch beim Elektriker  nachfragen  die kleben  ihre Leistung  per auf die Wände  vorm verputzen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (9. Oktober 2022)

Okay, danke für eure Antworten! Werde das Teil dann zum Schuster bringen, eine Öse ist auch ausgerissen... Muß dann mal fragen, wie lange die Reparatur dauert. Wenn er den Stiefel nach Meindl einschicken will, sage ich No.... 

Ein neues Paar kostet 179 oder 189 €, bei Mc Trek bekomme ich davon noch 20% Rabatt! Zur Not hätte ich noch ein Paar andere leichte Berg- und Springerstiefel, die sollten für die Kletterer über dieses Ufer-Blockmeer, wo ich jetzt angle, reichen.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (9. Oktober 2022)

Otto Chemie M500, damit lässt sich eigentlich alles kleben.


----------



## ratzfatzab (9. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> ... hab hier mal irgendwo ein Foto vom Spitzenring gepostet, im Vergleich zu einem Streichholzkopf. Natürlich spürt man ein kleines ruppeln, wenn der Fadenstopper bei Durchlaufmontagen durch die Ringe geht.


Naja, das kommt drauf an, wieviel Blei unter der Pose hängt; mit einer feinen Pose bleibt der Stopper (bei mir zumindest) auch schon mal hängen. 
Ich bin gerade dabei, meine Feststellposen zu Laufposen umzubauen, weil es schon eine feine Sache ist, dass man sie ziemlich schnell und ohne Gefriemel dank eines Laufperlen - Wirbels mal austauschen kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (9. Oktober 2022)

ratzfatzab schrieb:


> mit einer feinen Pose bleibt der Stopper (bei mir zumindest) auch schon mal hängen.


Welche Stopper verwendest Du denn?


----------



## Blueser (9. Oktober 2022)

Ich empfehle Stopperknoten aus Zahnseide. Die Enden ca. 2cm lang gelassen. Da merkt man nichts im Spitzenring. Und ja, ich benutze noch Teleruten zum Grundangeln. Sind mir einfacher zu handhaben ...


----------



## vonda1909 (9. Oktober 2022)

Mit so kleinen  Ringen ist aber bei  leichtem Frost schwierig  so schnell  wie die zugefroren sind


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (9. Oktober 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Stopperknoten aus Zahnseide. Die Enden ca. 2cm lang gelassen.


Genau so sollte man es machen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (9. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Mit so kleinen Ringen ist aber bei leichtem Frost schwierig so schnell wie die zugefroren sind


Autobatterie, Wechselrichter, Fön......
Duck un wech


----------



## vonda1909 (9. Oktober 2022)

Oder Kerze drunter....


----------



## ratzfatzab (9. Oktober 2022)

naja so kleine, gelbe halt in Olivenform; Durchmesser gerade so, dass sie nicht durch die Öse vom Schwimmer passen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (9. Oktober 2022)

ratzfatzab schrieb:


> in Olivenform;


Vielleicht versuchst Du ja wirklich mal Dir Fadenstopper selber zu binden, diese Gummistopper neigen eher mal zum Hängenbleiben. Wenn Du nicht selber binden möchtest, dann gibt es recht günstige, fertige Fadenstopper. Ich komme damit besser klar, als mit diesen Perlen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (9. Oktober 2022)

Und wie Blueser schon schrieb, es ist bei Fadenstoppern sehr wichtig die Enden nicht einzukürzen, die helfen sehr um das  Ruppeln zu minimieren und den Knoten leichter durch die Ringe zu führen


----------



## Blueser (9. Oktober 2022)

Yep, und außerdem kann man den Knoten bei Bedarf an den Enden wieder fest ziehen falls er sich lockert. Die Gummistopper verrotten bei mir in der Kiste ... 
Ach so, natürlich eine kleine Glasperle vor den Stopper, die gibt es in der Bastelabteilung diverser 1€-Shops für wenige Cent in verschiedenen Größen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (9. Oktober 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ach so, natürlich eine kleine Glasperle vor den Stopper


Auch richtig, braucht man, weil der Fadenstopper so klein ist, daß er zwar problemlos durch die Ringe geht, aber dadurch auch durch die Öse an der Pose, bzw. den Karabiner rutscht.


----------



## Mescalero (10. Oktober 2022)

Man kann auch die Strickabteilung der lieben Gattin plündern und ein paar Meter Polyester oder Polyacryl klauen. Die Knoten sind dann dick genug (und flutschen trotzdem durch die Ringe).


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Oktober 2022)

xxx


----------



## thanatos (10. Oktober 2022)

so ganz verstehe ich die Diskussion hier nicht , ich fische Posenangeln nur mit Mono und da
binde ich mir die Stopperknoten aus monofiler Schnur selbst , vier Windungen ,die Enden bündig
mit ´nem Nageknipser abgetrennt und fertig . Hält in der Regel bis zum nächsten Schnurwechsel und wenn
sich mal einer löst ist er binnen weniger Minuten neu gebunden ohne die ganze Montage zu demontieren ,
was beim Wechsel der käuflichen Fadenstopper und Silicons unerläßlich ist . 
Bitte keine Einwände ,  es funzt bei mir so schon über 60 Jahre .


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Oktober 2022)

xxx


----------



## Blueser (10. Oktober 2022)

Und so lebten sie, die Angler, jeder mit seinem ureigenen Stopperknoten äußerst zufrieden bis ins hohe Alter. Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, so leben sie noch heute ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (10. Oktober 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, so leben sie noch heute .


Und wenn sie noch leben, dann gehen sie angeln, und manche erinnern sich sogar an die alten Zeiten und Knoten


----------



## laraque (10. Oktober 2022)

Zeigt euch eure Spinrute auch euren Puls an? Ist manchmal ein bisschen nervig wenn man aufgeregt ist und die Spitze der Rute dann zum Puls mitwippt...
Kennt ihr das? Es gibt Probleme die lassen sich einfach nicht lösen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (10. Oktober 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Bitte keine Einwände , es funzt bei mir so schon über 60 Jahre


Warum sollte da jemand Einwände haben, es sind Erfahrungswerte die Du in einem langen Anglerleben gesammelt hast. Es ist schön sowas hier zu lesen...


----------



## bic zip (10. Oktober 2022)

laraque schrieb:


> Zeigt euch eure Spinrute auch euren Puls an? Ist manchmal ein bisschen nervig wenn man aufgeregt ist und die Spitze der Rute dann zum Puls mitwippt...
> Kennt ihr das? Es gibt Probleme die lassen sich einfach nicht lösen


Das nannte man eines Tages „Tremarella„ und war sehr erfolgreich


----------



## ratzfatzab (11. Oktober 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Bitte keine Einwände ,  es funzt bei mir so schon über 60 Jahre .


Genau so werde ich das mal ausprobieren. Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Oktober 2022)

laraque schrieb:


> Zeigt euch eure Spinrute auch euren Puls an? Ist manchmal ein bisschen nervig wenn man aufgeregt ist und die Spitze der Rute dann zum Puls mitwippt...
> Kennt ihr das? Es gibt Probleme die lassen sich einfach nicht lösen


Hallo,

das legt sich, nach so 30 Jahren des Angelns .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, was mit Fruehling ist? der war hier das letzte Mal am 30. August. Ist immerhin 6 Wochen her.

Gruß
Lajos


----------



## Schilfsänger (11. Oktober 2022)

laraque schrieb:


> Zeigt euch eure Spinrute auch euren Puls an? Ist manchmal ein bisschen nervig wenn man aufgeregt ist und die Spitze der Rute dann zum Puls mitwippt...
> Kennt ihr das? Es gibt Probleme die lassen sich einfach nicht lösen


Nein, so ne Heiänd Rute habsch nicht. Ich nehme immer das altmodische Oximeter mit und atme tieeeeeeef durch.


----------



## thanatos (11. Oktober 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Gummistopper verrotten bei mir in der Kiste ...


müssen sie nicht - man kann sie für anderes wie z.B. Knotenschutz vor dem Blei verwenden 
und meine selbstentwickelte Montage von mir als Kaspertheater bezeichnete macht sich damit ganz gut .


----------



## zokker (11. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand, was mit Fruehling ist? der war hier das letzte Mal am 30. August. Ist immerhin 6 Wochen her.
> 
> ...


Fehlt er dir??? Wegen Adrenalin und so?


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Oktober 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Fehlt er dir??? Wegen Adrenalin und so?


Hallo,

na ja, fehlen ist etwas zu viel gesagt . Aber trotz aller Gegensätzlichkeiten hoffe ich für ihn, dass sein Fehlen hier keinen ernsten Hintergrund hat.
Sonst war er ja fast täglich hier unterwegs, meist durch das Einstellen von Links etc.
Ist mir halt aufgefallen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## zokker (11. Oktober 2022)

Na, hoffen wir mal.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...hoffe ich für ihn, dass sein Fehlen hier keinen ernsten Hintergrund hat.


Neee, bestimmt hat er sich nur irgendwo festgeklebt und wurde noch nicht gefunden  

Ernst gesehen bin ich aber bei dir.


----------



## thanatos (11. Oktober 2022)

laraque schrieb:


> Ist manchmal ein bisschen nervig wenn man aufgeregt


genieße es einfach , wenn es vorbei ist und alles nur noch Routine ist , ist angeln nur noch halb so spannend .


----------



## James8 (11. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Wenn ich's mir recht überlege ist das bei Kl schon nen richtig guter Deal, die alten Successful Baits Eimer, die meiner Meinung nach bisher das beste System waren, lagen ja bei 5€ für 10l...


Sers jkc,
geh ich richtig der Annahme, dass mit Kl KL Angelsport gemeint ist? Wenn ja, gibts die Eimer nicht mehr od ich bin blind 
Grüße


----------



## jkc (11. Oktober 2022)

Jo, KL Angelsport.
Und die stehen irgendwo in ner falschen Kategorie, im Shop hatte ich sie auch selbst nicht gefunden.
Moment.








						KL Angelsport Square Bucket 17 Liter
					

In Kooperation mit DAIWA wurde unsere Bucket-Serie mit der beliebten eckigen 17 Liter Version erweitert. Wir haben uns für ein USED-Print entschieden, damit der Eimer, der oftmals mit so manchen persönlichen Erfolgsködern gefüllt ist, so unauffällig wie nötig ist.- 17 Liter Volumen- Used-Design-...




					www.kl-angelsport.de
				




Grüße


----------



## heinzi (12. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand, was mit Fruehling ist? der war hier das letzte Mal am 30. August. Ist immerhin 6 Wochen her.
> 
> ...


Naja, der Herbst ist ja nun da.


----------



## Blueser (12. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na ja, fehlen ist etwas zu viel gesagt . Aber trotz aller Gegensätzlichkeiten hoffe ich für ihn, dass sein Fehlen hier keinen ernsten Hintergrund hat.
> Sonst war er ja fast täglich hier unterwegs, meist durch das Einstellen von Links etc.
> ...


Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, ist sein Account hier gelöscht ...


----------



## Mescalero (12. Oktober 2022)

Oh, gab es Ärger? Ich habe nichts davon mitbekommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Oktober 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> sein Account hier gelöscht



Nein.


----------



## vonda1909 (13. Oktober 2022)

Merkwürdig....


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Oktober 2022)

Er brauchte wohl mal eine Pause.


----------



## Blueser (13. Oktober 2022)

Ah, ok ...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (13. Oktober 2022)

Gibt es ein gut gepolstertes Futteral für 4 montierte Ruten, (TL bis 150 cm), das auch noch Taschen für Kescher und Banksticks hat und wie ein Rucksack getragen werden kann?  Jede Combo sollte da ihr eigenes Fach haben...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (13. Oktober 2022)

Du, ich hab da eine Tasche, da hab ich vier montierte Ruten drin, obwohl sie nur drei Fächer hat, aber die gibt es sicher auch als 4rer. Dann gibt es Fächer für Rollen, eine Seitentasche da hab ich meinen Teleskop Kescherstab drin, den Kescherkopf hänge ich an einen Klickverschluss und trage das Ganze wie einen Rucksack ans Wasser. Den Rest der Ausrüstung habe ich auf einem kleinen Trolli. Wobei ich sagen muss, heute fahre ich nur noch Stellen an, wo das Auto in kurzer Distanz zum Angelplatz steht. Kann leider nicht mehr durch die Botanik laufen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Gibt es ein gut gepolstertes Futteral für 4 montierte Ruten, (TL bis 150 cm), das auch noch Taschen für Kescher und Banksticks hat und wie ein Rucksack getragen werden kann?  Jede Combo sollte da ihr eigenes Fach haben...



DAM hat solche glaub ich.


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Gibt es ein gut gepolstertes Futteral für 4 montierte Ruten, (TL bis 150 cm), das auch noch Taschen für Kescher und Banksticks hat und wie ein Rucksack getragen werden kann?  Jede Combo sollte da ihr eigenes Fach haben...


Mehr als eine gibt es da, DAM, Salmo, Balzer etc. Aber in den großen Taschen paßt doch mehr als eine Rute ins Fach, Tuch dazwischen, gut ist .


----------



## bic zip (13. Oktober 2022)

Hab einen 1,65 Meter Sportex „Rutentresor“ mit 4 Kammern und als Rucksack zu tragen.

Nur extra Seitenfächer hat das nicht.

Aber wie Hecht100+ schon sagte: die Fächer sind reichlich dimensioniert da passen pro Fach locker 2 Ruten mit Rolle rein.
Wenn du ein Fach doppelt belegst hast du ein Fach für Kescherstab, Banksticks und RodPod frei.

Nummer 4









						Rutenfutterale – Sportex :: Der Maßstab im Rutenbau
					






					www.sportex.de


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (13. Oktober 2022)

Na, die Futterale von Sported schauen doch schonmal gut aus, schwanke noch zwischen Modell 4 und 5....


----------



## DenizJP (13. Oktober 2022)

Jemand hier Erfahrung mit den Reins S-Cape Shads?

Sehen interessant aus und sind auch flavored aber man bekommt 6 stk. für 7,99€ wo ich für Keitechs in derselben Größe 6,99€ für 7 Stk bezahle...


----------



## spike999 (13. Oktober 2022)

Ja,der Reins S Cape ist dieses Jahr mein absoluter Favorit auf Zander...aber ob der jetzt besser oder schlechter als n Easy Shiner ist,wer weiß...
Den Easy Shiner fischt halt jeder,den Reins nicht (in meinem bekannten Kreis),läuft auch etwas anders...
Ich denke mit mit denen machst du nix verkehrt...


----------



## vonda1909 (13. Oktober 2022)

Ab und an mal etwas  anders machen.Rutentasch  wo die Ruten von außen befestigt  an einem Sack in dem alles  andere verstaut werden kann.


----------



## silverfish (15. Oktober 2022)

Mal was anderes.
Daß ich niemand hier zum Geb .gratuliere hat nichts mit Abneigung oder Unhöflichkeit zu schaffen. Das ist bei mir Prinzip. Da gab es mal n unschönen Vorfall in nem Forum. Seitdem halte ich es so. Nichtsdestotrotz wünsche ich jedem viel Erfolg im neuen Lebensjahr ,viel Gesundheit und Lebensfreude.
Petri Heil und strammet Seil.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (16. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Daß ich niemand hier zum Geb .gratuliere hat nichts mit Abneigung oder Unhöflichkeit zu schaffen


Raubfische sollte man nicht an der Länge, Friedfische nicht am Gewicht, und Angler nicht am Alter messen. 
Ich halte es so wie Du, wenn auch aus anderen Gründen.


----------



## vonda1909 (16. Oktober 2022)

Doch ist das schönste ,wenn im Alter Glückwünsche  zum Geburtstag von alten Freunden bekommt  zu wissen das diese auch  noch leben .


----------



## yukonjack (16. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Doch ist das schönste ,wenn im Alter Glückwünsche  zum Geburtstag von alten Freunden bekommt  zu wissen das diese auch  noch leben





vonda1909 schrieb:


> Alles Gute Miss Sophie.......


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Oktober 2022)

Wenn die Leute incl. Kinder Enkel Urenkel Ururenkel nicht mehr freiwillig zum Besuchen kommen,
müssen eben Geburtstage und Jubiläen her ...  

Echte Vollblutangler haben dazu einen Joker mehr in der Langfristplanung!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Doch ist das schönste ,wenn im Alter Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag von alten Freunden bekommt zu wissen das diese auch noch leben


Du, mit alten Freunden kommuniziere ich fast täglich, da warten wir nicht bis zum Geburtstag. Aber Du hast recht, manchmal melden sich Leute, die man jahrelang nicht gesehen hat und die einen Geburtstag als Anlaß nehmen um wieder Kontakt aufzunehmen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. Oktober 2022)

Mal so ne Frage in die Runde, ist bei Euch auch das anfüttern verboten, sind keine Futterboote erlaubt? Ich hab eine Doku gesehen, da wurden Köder und Blei mit einer Drohne ausgebracht. Wie steht ihr dazu?


----------



## vonda1909 (17. Oktober 2022)

Das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden  wenn er an Stellen  fischen möchte an denen er sonst nicht ran kommt Solange er andere nicht behindert stört mich das  nicht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden wenn er an Stellen fischen möchte an denen er sonst nicht ran kommt Solange er andere nicht behindert stört mich das nicht


Die Frage war ja, ob es nicht schon Verbote gibt, und wie das in Euren Vereinen, bzw. Angelgewässern aussieht.
Nicht anfüttern, keine Futterboote, keine gefärbten Maden, usw.


----------



## vonda1909 (17. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage in die Runde, ist bei Euch auch das anfüttern verboten, sind keine Futterboote erlaubt? Ich hab eine Doku gesehen, da wurden Köder und Blei mit einer Drohne ausgebracht. Wie steht ihr dazu?


Wozu?Das jemand  moderne Technik  nutzt .Oder ist diese Frage nur an Vereinsmitglieder gerichtet  wo in der Hauptversammlung  sich für ein Verbot ausgesprochen  haben?


----------



## Verstrahlt (17. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir war an beiden Vereinsseen 1ha und 2.4ha das anfüttern bis anfang letzten Jahres "verboten" ... es wurde gedultet wenn man mal ne Kugel Futter eingeworfen hat aber mehr war nicht möglich... wenn andere Menschen am Gewässer waren 
Seit dieser Saison darf man Futter einwerfen und so wie es aussieht wird das gut genutzt^^ Teilweise kann ich vom Ufer Maisberge im Wasser erkennen....
Die Reglung sollte mal angepasst werden auf max 1kg Futter pro Tag....
Futterboot und Drohnen werden in meinem Verein in der Gewässersatzung noch nicht erwähnt  .... kommt aber sicher bald.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Die Frage war ja, ob es nicht schon Verbote gibt, und wie das in Euren Vereinen, bzw. Angelgewässern aussieht.
> Nicht anfüttern, keine Futterboote, keine gefärbten Maden, usw.


Hallo,

Anfüttern ist bei uns schon lange verboten (Vereins- wie auch Verbandsgewässer). Es ist nur eine geringfügige Futtergabe während des Angelns erlaubt.
Futterboote wie auch Drohnen zum Ausbringen der Köder sind ebenfalls verboten.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Vanner (17. Oktober 2022)

2 kg Nassfutter pro Tag. Futterboote verboten, Boote alledings erlaubt, so ein Quatsch. Drohnen noch keine Regelung soweit mir bekannt ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Wozu?Das jemand moderne Technik nutzt .Oder ist diese Frage nur an Vereinsmitglieder gerichtet wo in der Hauptversammlung sich für ein Verbot ausgesprochen haben?


Du, ich wollte nur erfahren wie es in anderen Vereinen, bzw. in anderen Gewässern aussieht, und wie hier die Kollegen über solche Verbote denken. Ich persönlich habe nie angefüttert, nutze aber am Angeltag, bzw Angelplatz Futter, das ich mit der Schleuder ausbringe. Beim Feedern natürlich mit dem Futterkorb. Aber auch da gibt es schon Einschränkungen, bzw. Vorschriften.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. Oktober 2022)

Sorry, ich möchte hier auch niemandem auf die Füße treten, es geht auch nicht darum ob anfüttern gut oder schlecht ist. Ich wollte nur mal wissen, wie weit es schon Verbote gibt, und wie ihr dazu steht


----------



## jkc (17. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage in die Runde, ist bei Euch auch das anfüttern verboten, sind keine Futterboote erlaubt? Ich hab eine Doku gesehen, da wurden Köder und Blei mit einer Drohne ausgebracht. Wie steht ihr dazu?


Hi, paar Gewässer mit Vorfütterverbot und Futtermittelbeschränkung von 1kg pro Angeltag habe ich schon befischt.
Die meisten meiner Gewässer haben keine Regelung dazu.
Bzgl. Futterboot alles dabei, von verboten bis zwingend erforderlich.
Ist alles auch ein zweischneidiges Schwert, ich benutze beides so wie ich es für vertretbar halte; Ein schönes Gewässer ist für mich inzwischen komplett uninteressant geworden, dadurch dass Futterboote vor paar Jahren erlaubt wurden und jetzt jeder Depp bis in die ehemaligen Rückzugsgebiete der Fische fahren kann.

Drohnen habe ich nix mit am Hut und ist in Deutschland meines Wissens durch die gültige Gesetzgebung auch nicht möglich die zum abwerfen der Montage zu nutzen.

Grüße


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Oktober 2022)

Bei uns ist an allen Gewässern das Anfüttern verboten, was aber einige Kollegen nicht davon abhält, pünktlich zum Königsfischen zentnerweise Frolic zu verklappen


----------



## bic zip (17. Oktober 2022)

Wenn bei uns am Wasser drohnen erlaubt werden…bewaffne ich mich.
Futterboot hat ja wenigstens was mit „Wasser“ zu tun.

Aber Drohne? Nä!


----------



## thanatos (18. Oktober 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Bei mir war an beiden Vereinsseen 1ha und 2.4ha das anfüttern bis anfang letzten Jahres "verboten


na bei solchen riesigen Gewässern und dem heutigen Anfütterwahnsinn passt schön auf das euer 
Angelgewässer nicht verlandet   Futterkorb oder ein paar handvoll zur Aktivierung ok , aber wenn
ich die Jungs sehe wenn sie mit zwei -drei Eimern Futter ankommen drei tage lang um am Wochenende
ihre Modells ins Netz zu stellen - nee da hab ick keen Vaständnis für .


----------



## Benni23 (18. Oktober 2022)

Es hat halt auch nicht jeder die gleichen Vorlieben beim Ausüben seines Hobbys. Hab viele Jahre ausschließlich auf Karpfen geangelt und - wo erlaubt - auch dementsprechend vorgefüttert. Ohne detailliertere Kenntnisse über das Gewässer mag da die ein oder andere Futtermenge für einen Außenstehenden sicher auch komplett irre ausgesehen haben, aber war alles dem Gewässer, der Jahreszeit, Wassertemperatur und Fischdichte angemessen und in 99 % der Fälle am nächsten Tag (kontrolliert) weg.

Moderne Technik gehört halt heute für viele auch zum Angeln dazu und ist doch schon vielmehr die Regel als die Ausnahme. Auch wenn sie oft nicht nötig wäre. Einen Deeper hat doch heute gefühlt beinahe jeder zweite Angler schon dabei. Wir haben hier Vereine in denen man mit dem Futterboot arbeiten darf und wiederum Vereine in welchen nicht einmal der Futterkorb und auch keine Hand voll Futter während des Angelns erlaubt sind.

Gruß,

Benni


----------



## thanatos (18. Oktober 2022)

Erinnerung aus meiner Karpfenanglerzeit - als nach der Wende die Fischerei ihre " Mastschweine "
aus den Netzkäfigen in die Seen gebracht hat ja da hat das Anglerherz gelacht - aber als die 
Ferkel dann die 15 Pfundgrenze überschritten hatten war es für viele aus damit , aber es waren immer noch zu
viele Karpfen und unser Ziel war es sie weitgehends auszurotten wir haben es geschafft aber zu 
spät die Bleie sind verhungert , das ganze Systhem hat sich geändert .
Ja wir haben auch angefüttert Kartoffeln , Mais und ein paar Boilis etwa 1 Litermaß pro Tag 
hat gereicht die Karpfen an den gewünschten Platz zu locken und das mit Erfolg .
Ja und dann kamen die modernen Petrijünger vom Schlag Benni 23 und haben alles wieder ......
PS: ja ich gehöre zu den Anglern die keinen Deeper und keinen Fischfinder benutzen und 
trotzdem erfolgreich sind .


----------



## Benni23 (18. Oktober 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Erinnerung aus meiner Karpfenanglerzeit - als nach der Wende die Fischerei ihre " Mastschweine "
> aus den Netzkäfigen in die Seen gebracht hat ja da hat das Anglerherz gelacht - aber als die
> Ferkel dann die 15 Pfundgrenze überschritten hatten war es für viele aus damit , aber es waren immer noch zu
> viele Karpfen und unser Ziel war es sie weitgehends auszurotten wir haben es geschafft aber zu
> ...



Der "moderne Petrijünger" hier fischt auch schon knapp 30 Jahre. Was haben denn die Leute "von meinem Schlag" (welcher Schlag überhaupt?) gemacht? Dir "Deine" Fische geklaut? Gar mehr gefangen?  Aber ich merk schon, früher war alles besser ;-) Hat mein Großvater auch immer gesagt. 

Gruß,

Benni


----------



## thanatos (18. Oktober 2022)

Nein was heißt besser , wir musten nur viel mehr lernen über das Leben der der Fische und wie 
man sie an den Haken kriegt und das man die Natur nicht nach eignen Wünschen ändern kann
ohne einen Schaden an dem bestehendem zu verursachen . Karpfen ,Störe und Welse gehören einfach 
nicht in einen gut funktionierenden See mit guten Fischbeständen ,aber leider ist es den heutigen
Recordjägern nicht einmal bewußt was sie da anrichten - Hauptsache Karpfen Emma hat in diesem 
Jahr 4 Kg zugenommen . 
Ja wir sind hier in einem Forum wo jeder seine Meinung vertreten darf und wenn Du der Meinung bist 
das Technik erfolgreicher als Bildung ist dann ist es eben so - also bitte Benni fühl dich nicht angegriffen .
Du hast Deine Meinung und ich die meine .


----------



## Schilfsänger (18. Oktober 2022)

Heute muss offensichtlich auch alles bis zur letzten Schraube durchoptimiert sein, was leider in jedem Hobbyforum so ist. In Zeiten der guten alten Parsimony Foren u. Anglerforen machte man sich darüber noch weniger n´en Kopp ...


----------



## Benni23 (19. Oktober 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Nein was heißt besser , wir musten nur viel mehr lernen über das Leben der der Fische und wie
> man sie an den Haken kriegt und das man die Natur nicht nach eignen Wünschen ändern kann
> ohne einen Schaden an dem bestehendem zu verursachen . Karpfen ,Störe und Welse gehören einfach
> nicht in einen gut funktionierenden See mit guten Fischbeständen ,aber leider ist es den heutigen
> ...



Diesen Lernprozess haben ich und viele andere ebenfalls durchgemacht. Ich denke man sollte hier nicht pauschal meinen, dass heute jeder Wels-, Karpfen- oder Spinnangler seine "Kenntnisse" nur aus Youtube zieht. Natürlich gibt's auch diese Leute und - zugegeben - scheinen, dass auch immer mehr zu werden. Es gibt aber nach wie vor auch das Gegenteil.

Dem Passus mit den Stören etc. würde ich sogar teilweise differenziert zustimmen, aber das müsste man dann auch noch mit den Zandern (zumindest außerhalb des Donausystems), den vielen Tonnen Regenbogenforellen die jährlich in jegliche Gewässer wandern usw. ergänzen. Letztere dienen - wie Du sicher bestätigen kannst - viel mehr der Belustigung der "normalen" Anglerschaft.

Deine Meinung respektiere ich völlig, aber ich habe mit keiner Silbe erwähnt dass ich Technik als erfolgreicher oder besser als Bildung betrachten würde. Nichts würde mir ferner liegen, aber es ist halt nun einmal Fakt dass der technologische Fortschritt auch nicht vorm Angeln halt macht. Es ist niemand gezwungen diese Entwicklung mitzumachen, aber sich darüber zu echauffieren und die Leute quasi als Nichtskönner darzustellen ist in meinen Augen auch nicht richtig.

Ich selbst besitze im Übrigen nicht einmal ein Futterboot. Angle heute hauptsächlich nur noch auf Aal, Zander und Rutte und das ganz ohne moderne Technik nur aus Spaß an der Freude ;-).

Gruß,

Benni


----------



## heinzi (19. Oktober 2022)

Benni23 schrieb:


> aber es ist halt nun einmal Fakt dass der technologische Fortschritt auch nicht vorm Angeln halt macht.


Ja leider, und das sage ich ohne Wertung !!!! Die Kreatur Fisch kann sich leider nicht technologisch Aufrüsten und wird so immer mehr zu einem einfacheren Ziel. Die Experten zu meiner Zeit vor etwa 30 Jahre, also die, die regelmäßig auch z.T. große Fische gefangen haben waren deshalb Experten, weil sie eine Unmenge an Zeit damit verbracht haben den Zielfisch und seine "Gewohnheiten" sowie das Gewässer zu den unterschiedlichen Jahreszeiten genau zu studieren.  Wie gesagt, das ist für mich ohne Wertung zumal ich weiß, das heutzutage auch nicht jeder mehr soviel Zeit für sein Hobby zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Oktober 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Ja leider, und das sage ich ohne Wertung !!!! Die Kreatur Fisch kann sich leider nicht technologisch Aufrüsten und wird so immer mehr zu einem einfacheren Ziel. Die Experten zu meiner Zeit vor etwa 30 Jahre, also die, die regelmäßig auch z.T. große Fische gefangen haben waren deshalb Experten, weil sie eine Unmenge an Zeit damit verbracht haben den Zielfisch und seine "Gewohnheiten" sowie das Gewässer zu den unterschiedlichen Jahreszeiten genau zu studieren.  Wie gesagt, das ist für mich ohne Wertung zumal ich weiß, das heutzutage auch nicht jeder mehr soviel Zeit für sein Hobby zur Verfügung hat.


Zum Glück kann Fisch doch ein erstaunliches Stück aufrüsten, sich anpassen, sogar morphen, neue Verhaltensweise entwickeln! 
Das ist Teil des großes Roulettes auf Terra42, was sich Evolution nennt ... Daumen hoch oder Daumen runter wie in der Römischen Arena.

Das Paradebeispiel war der Schutz der Dorschbestände vor der immer weiter zunehmenden Netzfischerei, mit Mindestmaschengrößen.
Nach nur einigen Jahren wunderte man sich über den Rückgang der Dorschbestände, es wurde zeitgleich mit der Schonverordnung auch immer intensiver gefischt (zum Ausgleich der Verluste durch die Regeln ... ).
Mit Untersuchungen, Testfischerei usw. kamen die Fischereibiologen dahinter, dass die Dorsche viel kleiner geworden bzw. geblieben sind.
Nämlich, alle die durch die Maschen noch wieder raus konnten, konnten sich erfolgreich vermehren, die besonders fressgeilen und schnellwüchsigen landeten im Fabrikschiff.
Das hat keine 10 Jahre gedauert, bis der Bestand sich extrem angepasst hat an diese neue wahre "Lücke".
Die besonders fressgeilen und schnellwüchsigen sind auch für die Angler eigentlich am interessantesten, die sind aber immer zuerst weg.

Heute ist es für die Fische hochwichtig, der Angelei auszuweichen, sich untereinander viel mehr zu warnen und das fressen zeitweise einzustellen,
z.B. bei einer klappenden Autotür oder menschlichen Stimmen, oder Motorengeräusche oder Ultraschall im Wasser usw. ...

Das geht schneller als gedacht, und der "Leidtragende" ist dann der Angler, der an überangelten Gewässern und veränderten Fischen und Gewohnheiten kaum oder nichts mehr fängt. Darum noch mehr aufrüstet und weiter aufrüstet, was nur noch recht wenig bringt. Weil Fisch hat einfach keinen Bock auf sowas ...
Da wo es viel Fisch gab oder gar noch gibt, ist es mit allen (alten) Methoden möglich gut zu fangen.
Da wo es kaum noch Fisch gibt, sind auch die augebufftesten Methoden nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.
Das wird duch Überangelung nur immer weiter gesteigert und immer schwieriger somit für den Normal-Zeit-Angler, der Kaum-Zeit-Angler ist am Arsch.
Bei Drohnengeräuschen oder Futterbootgesumme passt sich der Zielfisch auch sehr schnell an.


----------



## thanatos (19. Oktober 2022)

Benni23 schrieb:


> das ganz ohne moderne Technik nur aus Spaß an der Freude ;-).


Wenn ich Dich gekränkt habe tut es mir leid ,  aber Du hast die Technik rein gebracht und so einige 
Dinge lehne ich einfach ab wie z.B. Fischfinder - ich bin Angler und kein Fischer und nun bitte 
Punkt und aus .


----------



## Benni23 (19. Oktober 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dich gekränkt habe tut es mir leid ,  aber Du hast die Technik rein gebracht und so einige
> Dinge lehne ich einfach ab wie z.B. Fischfinder - ich bin Angler und kein Fischer und nun bitte
> Punkt und aus .


Alles gut, Du hast mich nicht gekränkt oder ähnliches.

Gruß,

Benni


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (19. Oktober 2022)

Benni23 schrieb:


> Moderne Technik gehört halt heute für viele auch zum Angeln dazu und ist doch schon vielmehr die Regel als die Ausnahme.


So sieht es aus, wenn man heute an bestimmten Gewässern spazieren geht, und dann sieht was da teilweise ans Wasser geschleppt wird, und das piepen von Bissanzeigern, Fishfinder und die Kommentare in die Videokammeras lauter sind als das Vogelgezwitscher, dann frag ich mich immer, wieso ich noch meine Fische ohne das ganze Zeug fange. Es ging mir bei meiner Frage auch darum, ob es deshalb zu Verboten kommt. Und so wie es ausschaut, werden die immer mehr. Vielleicht graben wir uns durch den Einsatz von zuviel Technik auch selber das Wasser ab?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (19. Oktober 2022)

Sucht bei YT mal nach Drohne zum Angeln, da kommt noch was auf uns zu


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> So sieht es aus, wenn man heute an bestimmten Gewässern spazieren geht, und dann sieht was da teilweise ans Wasser geschleppt wird, und das piepen von Bissanzeigern, Fishfinder und die Kommentare in die Videokammeras lauter sind als das Vogelgezwitscher, dann frag ich mich immer, wieso ich noch meine Fische ohne das ganze Zeug fange. Es ging mir bei meiner Frage auch darum, ob es deshalb zu Verboten kommt. Und so wie es ausschaut, werden die immer mehr. Vielleicht graben wir uns durch den Einsatz von zuviel Technik auch selber das Wasser ab?


Hallo,

darum liebe ich auch das Fliegenfischen, da hat sich neue Technik nur sehr beschränkt breitgemacht und vieles ist noch sowie vor 60 Jahren.
Alles was ich brauche, habe ich in der Hand oder trage es in meiner Anglerweste am Körper. Mehr als 3 Kilo dürften da schwerlich zusammenkommen .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## andyblub (19. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage in die Runde, ist bei Euch auch das anfüttern verboten, sind keine Futterboote erlaubt? Ich hab eine Doku gesehen, da wurden Köder und Blei mit einer Drohne ausgebracht. Wie steht ihr dazu?


In unserem Verein werden 5 Gewässer bewirtschaftet. An 2 ist jegliches Anfüttern verboten (Ententeich, viele Spaziergänger), an einem Baggersee ist die Futtermenge auf 1 Kilo pro Angeltag begrenzt, an 2 Gewässern gibt es kein Regelwerk. Futterboot / Drohne und sämtliche andere Hilfen zur Köderausbringung sind untersagt. Ist aber ein wiederkehrendes Gesprächsthema auf den HVs, die Vereinsführung blockiert die Änderungswünsche recht konsequent.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. Oktober 2022)

Wenn schon (an) füttern, dann nur im Futterkörbchen bzw. beim Feedern in nur ganz geringen Mengen.
Zuviel eingebrachtes Futter in einem Kleingewässer bewirkt ein Zustand der Eutrophierung, d. h. durch Nährstoffeintrag vermehrter Algenwachstum, dadurch weniger gelöster Sauerstoff im Gewässer, wenn diese Absterben und sich eine weitere Schicht Faulschlamm bildet.

Bei uns ist Anfüttern an Verbands - und Vereinsgewässern verboten, wird sich aber nicht dran gehalten. Nehmen wir mal an, jemand füttert eine bestimmte Stelle mehrmals Tage- oder Wochenlang an und will am We dort angeln. 
Da sitzt aber schon jemand anderes, der keine Ahnung davon hatte, daß da angefüttert wurde. Was passiert dann? Der bleibt dort sitzen und argumentiert, Anfüttern verboten und zeigt dem anderen diese Regel, die in den mitgeführten Papieren steht und das kein Angler Anspruch auf einen bestimmten Platz hat. 

Trotzdem sind aus solchen Situationen schon richtig aggressive Beschimpfungen, Beleidigungen und üble Schlägereien mit Körperverletzung und Sachbeschädigung entstanden! 

Daher besser Anfütterverbot...  



Tut den Fischen gar nicht gut...


----------



## silverfish (19. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> darum liebe ich auch das Fliegenfischen, da hat sich neue Technik nur sehr beschränkt breitgemacht und vieles ist noch sowie vor 60 Jahren.
> Alles was ich brauche, habe ich in der Hand oder trage es in meiner Anglerweste am Körper. Mehr als 3 Kilo dürften da schwerlich zusammenkommen .
> ...


John Steinbeck sagte ja auch :"Fliegenfischen gibt einem Mann die Möglichkeit in Frieden mit sich und der Natur  zu sein."


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. Oktober 2022)

Bei jeder Rute ist ja immer das Wg vorhanden und wichtig, aber wie ist das bei Rollen? Ich habe zuletzt mal nach der DAM Quick 1 FD 3000 recherchiert, bei einem Anbieter stand, daß sie am besten für ein Wg bis 40 gr. geeignet sei. 

Bei größeren Rollen (4000er, 5000er und größer)  dann das 4 und 5-fache Wg? 
Und bei kleineren (1000er u. 2000er) dann nur ein Wg bis max. 20gr?
Ich frage, um Rute und Rolle der Angelart anzupassen, damit man eine kleinere Rolle mit zu schweren Gewichten nicht überlastet, was vielleicht schon jemanden passiert ist...


----------



## degl (22. Oktober 2022)

Da gibt's ja erstmal die verwendete Schnur, dir limitiert das zu werfende Gewicht. Die Größe der Rolle eher die Wurfweite, da auf einer 1000er beispielsweise deutlich weniger 0,25er raufgehen, als auf einer 4000er.
Dann ist das Einsatzspektrum wichtig, eine 1000er auf Dauer für Meterhechte, wird nicht gut gehen  

gruß degl


----------



## Schilfsänger (22. Oktober 2022)

Wenn sich der Bügel von selbst öffnet war der Futtereimer offensichtlich zu schwer,aber heute braucht es wohl für alles Hinweise ...


Wurmdosen : "Inhalt nicht für den menschlichen Verzehr geeignet"

Futterraketen : "Bitte nicht Rektal einführen !".

Haken / Drillinge : "Kein Schmuck !"

usw.


----------



## Mescalero (22. Oktober 2022)

Stimmt schon, aber die Wahl der geeigneten Rollengröße kann einen Einsteiger schnell überfordern. 
Bei den Bezeichnungen gibt es kein nachvollziehbares Schema, jeder Hersteller schreibt irgendetwas drauf. Soundsoviel 0,20er Schnur passt auf die Spule - bezieht sich das auf Mono oder Geflecht? 3000er Größe, die Rolle XY gibt es aber nur als 560 bis 860....wtf? 
Usw. , da kann ein Neueinsteiger unmöglich durchblicken.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (22. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, aber die Wahl der geeigneten Rollengröße kann einen Einsteiger schnell überfordern.
> Bei den Bezeichnungen gibt es kein nachvollziehbares Schema, jeder Hersteller schreibt irgendetwas drauf. Soundsoviel 0,20er Schnur passt auf die Spule - bezieht sich das auf Mono oder Geflecht? 3000er Größe, die Rolle XY gibt es aber nur als 560 bis 860....wtf?
> Usw. , da kann ein Neueinsteiger unmöglich durchblicken.



Ganz abgesehen davon, dass 3000er Rolle von Hersteller A nicht unbedingt der Größe der 3000er Rolle von Hersteller B entspricht.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Oktober 2022)

Schilfsänger schrieb:


> Wenn sich der Bügel von selbst öffnet war der Futtereimer offensichtlich zu schwer,aber heute braucht es wohl für alles Hinweise ...


Hallo, 

stimmt. Bei uns waren auf einer Wiese Bienenstöcke, da gingen Kinder von Stodderern (Stadtmenschen) hin und schlugen mit Stecken dagegen. Daraufhin wurden die Bienen wild und stachen die Kinder. Die Eltern beschwerten sich dann und es wurden Schilder aufgestellt mit dem Hinweis;: "Vorsicht Bienen, die stechen, wenn sie gestört werden" (ganz was Neues ) . Früher wusste man das als Kind, gehörte zur natürlichen Allgemeinbildung. Heute wissen das schon manche Eltern nicht mehr, wie sollen es dann Kinder wissen, welche die Natur meist nur von Bildern auf dem PC kennen.
Oder neulich am alten LDM-Kanal; steht doch da tatsächlich an einer Schleusenkammer ein (neues) Warnschild "Vorsicht Absturzgefahr an der Schleusenkante". Vorher ist schon eine Absperrung. Wahrscheinlich ist so ein Dödel hineingefallen und hat sich bei der Stadt darüber beschwert.
Hm, weiß man heute nicht mehr, dass man wenn es drei Meter senkrecht zum Wasser runtergeht und man einen Schritt zu weit macht da dann reinstürzt?
Ich glaube wirklich, dass die Leute in manchen Dingen blöder werden.
Wahrscheinlich kommen demnächst Herde in den Handel, auf denen steht: "Vorsicht, nicht auf die heiße Herdplatte langen".

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Blueser (22. Oktober 2022)

Schon in früher Kindheit wurde mir gesagt: Junge, iss keinen gelben Schnee. War auch wieder nicht richtig ...


----------



## heinzi (22. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wirklich, dass die Leute in manchen Dingen blöder werden.


Ich glaube manchmal das man uns einfach nur für blöder hält und deshalb auf alles hingewiesen wird.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (22. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Bei uns waren auf einer Wiese Bienenstöcke, da gingen Kinder von Stodderern (Stadtmenschen) hin und schlugen mit Stecken dagegen. Daraufhin wurden die Bienen wild und stachen die Kinder. Die Eltern beschwerten sich dann und es wurden Schilder aufgestellt mit dem Hinweis;: "Vorsicht Bienen, die stechen, wenn sie gestört werden" (ganz was Neues ) . Früher wusste man das als Kind, gehörte zur natürlichen Allgemeinbildung. Heute wissen das schon manche Eltern nicht mehr, wie sollen es dann Kinder wissen, welche die Natur meist nur von Bildern auf dem PC kennen.



100% Zustimmung, wobei sich das Problem durchaus ausweitet. Selbst bei uns im ländlichen Bereich beobachte ich das zunehmend. Und was mich persönlich immer öfter und immer mehr irritiert, dass selbst sehr viele Erwachsene den Unterschied zwischen Bienen, Wespen, Hornissen und Hummeln nicht oder nicht mehr kennen. Für viele sind diese vier pauschal Bienen, egal was da gerade um sie herum flattert. Und gerade in Bezug auf Stechverhalten bzw. Stechneigung kann es durchaus vorteilhaft sein, den Unterschied zu kennen.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Oktober 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Ich glaube manchmal das man uns einfach nur für blöder hält und deshalb auf alles hingewiesen wird.


Hallo,

mag ja manchmal zutreffen. Aber als ich ein Kind war, wusste man, wenn man Bienen ärgert, gibts Stiche, also unterließ man das .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## silverfish (22. Oktober 2022)

Leute Ihr habt sowas von recht. Man kann sich oft nur an den Kopf fassen über soviel verblödete Unverfrorenheit. Fragt man sich immer öfter sind Die blöd oder frech oder beides.
Erst vom Lande schwärmen und dort hinziehen und dann klagen weil der Hahn kräht oder es schonmal nach Misthaufen riecht.
Lajos ,Dein Ausdruck für Stadtmenschen gefällt mir.


----------



## Astacus74 (22. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> mag ja manchmal zutreffen. Aber als ich ein Kind war, wusste man, wenn man Bienen ärgert, gibts Stiche, also unterließ man das .



Lernen durch Aktion und Reaktion, Ergebnis tut weh mach ich nie wieder

Und wer nicht hören will muß fühlen, manchmal geht es nicht anders


Gruß Frank


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (22. Oktober 2022)

Weils gerade so schön passt...


----------



## alexpp (22. Oktober 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Ich glaube manchmal das man uns einfach nur für blöder hält und deshalb auf alles hingewiesen wird.


Ist real noch viel schlimmer, die Mehrzahl soll nicht zu umfassende Bildung erhalten, eine weniger intelligente und eigenständige Herde ist halt leichter zu führen.



Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Bei jeder Rute ist ja immer das Wg vorhanden und wichtig, aber wie ist das bei Rollen? Ich habe zuletzt mal nach der DAM Quick 1 FD 3000 recherchiert, bei einem Anbieter stand, daß sie am besten für ein Wg bis 40 gr. geeignet sei.
> 
> Bei größeren Rollen (4000er, 5000er und größer)  dann das 4 und 5-fache Wg?
> Und bei kleineren (1000er u. 2000er) dann nur ein Wg bis max. 20gr?
> Ich frage, um Rute und Rolle der Angelart anzupassen, damit man eine kleinere Rolle mit zu schweren Gewichten nicht überlastet, was vielleicht schon jemanden passiert ist...


Das ist nicht wirklich einfach zu beantworten, weil z.B beim Spinnfischen die Köder und deren Führung die Rollen unterschiedlich stark belasten.
Ein 5er Spinner oder tief laufender Wobbler wird das Getriebe deutlich mehr belasten, als ein schlanker, geleierter Gummifisch.
Oder echtes Jiggen vs. Faulenzen, das eine geht eher mehr auf den Rotor und großes Kugellager des Ritzels und Faulenzen mehr aufs Getriebe.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Lajos ,Dein Ausdruck für Stadtmenschen gefällt mir.


Hallo,

Stodderer ist die dialektbedingte Bezeichnung,  in ländlichen Gefilden in Mittelfranken, eines Stadtmenschen, welcher von der Natur und vom Landleben wenig bis keine Ahnung hat .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (24. Oktober 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> unterschiedlich stark belasten.


na ja nicht so ganz ,es geht hierbei nur um das Wurfgewicht , beim werfen schützt ja die Bremse nicht das 
Getriebe , meistens bricht dann die feine Verzahnung des Tellerrades aus ,ist ja meist nur Zinkdruckguß.
Wenn es dank der Geflochtenen möglich ist mit ner 30er zu Pilken - ich war dabei als sich zwei 
schöne ,teure Rollen verabschiedet haben , 200 g Pilker war ihnen echt zu fett .


----------



## thanatos (24. Oktober 2022)

mal etwas Anderes - und bevor üble Vermutungen aufkommen - ich habe meinem Hund nichts angetan !
gestern Abend habe ich dieses komische Ding in meinem Garten entdeckt , in der Nacht ist es noch
um das doppelte gewachsen und abgebrochen , das Graue ist Schleim - es ist ein Pilz ,
wer kennt ihn - so einen habe ich noch nie gesehen .


----------



## Mikesch (24. Oktober 2022)

Könnte ein Tintenfischpilz sein, der nur einen Arm ausgebildet hat.


----------



## angler1996 (24. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, aber die Wahl der geeigneten Rollengröße kann einen Einsteiger schnell überfordern.
> Bei den Bezeichnungen gibt es kein nachvollziehbares Schema, jeder Hersteller schreibt irgendetwas drauf. Soundsoviel 0,20er Schnur passt auf die Spule - bezieht sich das auf Mono oder Geflecht? 3000er Größe, die Rolle XY gibt es aber nur als 560 bis 860....wtf?
> Usw. , da kann ein Neueinsteiger unmöglich durchblicken.


Das ist doch Wurst , ob das Mono oder Geflecht ist , wenn die 0,20 dick ist, passt die gleiche Menge drauf.


----------



## Schilfsänger (24. Oktober 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> mal etwas Anderes - und bevor üble Vermutungen aufkommen - ich habe meinem Hund nichts angetan !
> gestern Abend habe ich dieses komische Ding in meinem Garten entdeckt , in der Nacht ist es noch
> um das doppelte gewachsen und abgebrochen , das Graue ist Schleim - es ist ein Pilz ,
> wer kennt ihn - so einen habe ich noch nie gesehen .



Moin,

einfach mal riechen! Wenn´s stinkt ist es ne Hundsrute. (Vornehme)


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (24. Oktober 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> mal etwas Anderes - und bevor üble Vermutungen aufkommen - ich habe meinem Hund nichts angetan !
> gestern Abend habe ich dieses komische Ding in meinem Garten entdeckt , in der Nacht ist es noch
> um das doppelte gewachsen und abgebrochen , das Graue ist Schleim - es ist ein Pilz ,
> wer kennt ihn - so einen habe ich noch nie gesehen .


Kommt darauf an wenn er stinkt wie totes Tier hast du es mit nem Pilz zu tun der meines Wissens nach Teufelskralle oder Tentakelpilz bzw. Wie Mikesch schon sagte Tintenfischpilz heißt. Riecht aber wirklich als wäre Nachbars Katze vor drei Woche in deinem Garten verendet.


----------



## thanatos (24. Oktober 2022)

Danke für die Antworten - na dann werde ich mal nachher dran schnuppern , wenn er noch da ist ,
habe von weitem gesehen wie ein Eichelhäher ihn begutachtet hat .


----------



## thanatos (24. Oktober 2022)

habe soeben Tante Google gefragt - ja von der Konsistenz könnte es ein Tintenfischpilz sein .
Werde mal sein " Wurzel " ausgraben .


----------



## thanatos (24. Oktober 2022)

Schilfsänger schrieb:


> einfach mal riechen! Wenn´s stinkt ist es ne Hundsrute. (Vornehme)


ja die habe ich jetzt auch gegoogelt  - ja es ist eine Hundsrute - habe ich das erste mal gesehen
deshalb habe ich ja darauf hingewiesen , daß ich meinem Hund nichts angetan habe -
der lateinische Name Hundepenis - ja das war auch mein erster Gedanke als das Ding da 
aus dem Boden ragte .


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Oktober 2022)

Is das "Vieh" vllt. sogar essbar...? 

R. S.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Oktober 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Is das "Vieh" vllt. sogar essbar...?
> 
> R. S.


Hallo,

in meinem Pilzbuch steht: "ungenießbar".

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (25. Oktober 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Is das "Vieh" vllt. sogar essbar...?


na wenn das wie ´ne tote Katze riecht ,  die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden   
giftig soll er nicht sein der Geruch soll Aasfresser anlocken zur Sporenverbreitung
man Google macht schlau wenn man von Euch den richtigen Tipp bekommt .


----------



## DenizJP (26. Oktober 2022)

EDIT: hier stand Kram wo ich mir zuviel Gedanken mache xD


----------



## jkc (26. Oktober 2022)

Interessante Fragestellung die immer wieder auch im Wallerbereich gestellt wird weil viele ja unbedingt mit kleinen Ködern fischen wollen. Ich kann dir die Frage nicht beantworten, vermute aber, mindestens wird's teuer.
Edit: Wobei; Ich mache es in der Regel so, das ich ne stark diemensionierte Rute mit durchgehender weicher Aktion nehme, die meiner Ansicht nach breitbandiger im Anwendungsgebiet sind, sowohl was Ködergewicht und Fischgrößen angeht. Ich bezahle das halt mit ner im Prinzip durchgehend schlechteren Rückmeldung / Taktilität, aber who cares, lol.


----------



## DenizJP (26. Oktober 2022)

hatte heute Stress mit der Frau suche daher nach Gründen warum ich mir ne neue Rute zulegen muss xD


----------



## DenizJP (26. Oktober 2022)

aber jetzt mal ne wirklich sinnvolle Frage xD


ich will mehrere Rollen mit einer 7-8kg 8-fach Braid bespulen. Da reichen dann meist die 150m-300m Produkte nicht immer aus.


haben die Markenhersteller wie Daiwa und Shimano auch 500m - 1000m Schnüre hierfür?

finde meist nur andere Hersteller.


----------



## jkc (26. Oktober 2022)

Daiwa J Braid x8 und Shimano Kairiki gibt's auf Spulen von 1000, teils 1500m.
Die teureren Daiwas und die x4 auch, bei Shimano weiß ich es nicht, vermutlich aber schon, fürn Händler der im Laden bespult ist sonne kleine Spule ja auch nix.


----------



## DenizJP (26. Oktober 2022)

oh ok dann muss ich besser suchen. danke


----------



## bic zip (26. Oktober 2022)

Warum unterfütterst du denn nicht mit billiger Mono?


----------



## thanatos (27. Oktober 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Warum unterfütterst du denn nicht mit billiger Mono?


habe ich hier schon oft gelesen - entweder ich kann es mir leisten oder nicht -oder Geiz ist geil .
Wie weit werfe ich ?  etwa 100 m - dann würden mir 120 m auf der Spule reichen .
Habe ich aber einen richtigen Brocken dran ist es etwas knapp , habe ich billige Mono drunter 
und die kommt zum Einsatz ist eventuell der Fisch und meine teure Schnur weg . 
Einen Ferrari kaufe ich mir doch auch nicht und lasse einen Fiat Panda - Motor einbauen .


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (27. Oktober 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> hatte heute Stress mit der Frau suche daher nach Gründen warum ich mir ne neue Rute zulegen muss xD


Na da hast du dir doch den Grund schon selbst geliefert, Neuanschaffung aus Gründen der Selbsttherapie.


----------



## hanzz (27. Oktober 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> habe ich hier schon oft gelesen - entweder ich kann es mir leisten oder nicht -oder Geiz ist geil .
> Wie weit werfe ich ?  etwa 100 m - dann würden mir 120 m auf der Spule reichen .
> Habe ich aber einen richtigen Brocken dran ist es etwas knapp , habe ich billige Mono drunter
> und die kommt zum Einsatz ist eventuell der Fisch und meine teure Schnur weg .
> Einen Ferrari kaufe ich mir doch auch nicht und lasse einen Fiat Panda - Motor einbauen .


Ich glaub DenizJP spricht von Spinnrollen. 
Damit wirft hier wohl kaum einer an die 100m
Günstige Mono muss ja auch nicht schlecht sein. 
Ich selber unterfütter auch, aber einfach um durchrutschen zu vermeiden. 
Dann kommen 200m Braid drauf. 
Ab und zu verliert man ja was an Schnur und umdrehen kann ich auch nochmal. 
Da geb ich dann die 5 Euro für 50m Geflochtene gerne mehr aus.


----------



## bic zip (27. Oktober 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> habe ich hier schon oft gelesen - entweder ich kann es mir leisten oder nicht -oder Geiz ist geil .
> Wie weit werfe ich ?  etwa 100 m - dann würden mir 120 m auf der Spule reichen .
> Habe ich aber einen richtigen Brocken dran ist es etwas knapp , habe ich billige Mono drunter
> und die kommt zum Einsatz ist eventuell der Fisch und meine teure Schnur weg .
> Einen Ferrari kaufe ich mir doch auch nicht und lasse einen Fiat Panda - Motor einbauen .



So wie ich Deniz „kenne“ (hier vom Board: Wassermeldungen, Aal, Barsch, Zander ganz vielleicht Waller am Main) wirft der seine Montagen keine 100 Meter aus.

Gehe von maximaler gebrauchter Wurfweite von 30 bis maximal 50 Metern aus.
Da reichen meiner Meinung nach 100 m Geflochtener, incl Monsterflucht von 50 Metern am Stück locker aus.

Bei Karpfen oder Brandungsanglern kann das natürlich anders aussehen, da soll es ja Weitwurfwunder geben die ihre Montagen 100+ Meter verwicklungsfrei rausballern können.


----------



## alexpp (27. Oktober 2022)

Ich unterfüttere meist mit zu schwacher Mono und spule inzwischen nicht mehr als 100m Geflecht auf. Eine 270m Daiwa Evo+ Spule wird bspw. für 3x 90m verwendet. Steigt mir ein 2m+ Wels auf die leichte Hechtcombo ein, wird es zugegebenermaßen eng (zum Glück noch nicht gehabt), aber man kann sich nicht komplett gegen alle Eventualitäten absichern, ohne dabei zu große Nachteile zu haben.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (27. Oktober 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> ...aber man kann sich nicht komplett gegen alle Eventualitäten absichern, ohne dabei zu große Nachteile zu haben.


Genau so siehts aus, sonst dürfte jeder Angler nur noch mit der ausgewachsenen Welsrute samt entsprechender Rolle und Schnur ans Wasser...


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Oktober 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> habe ich hier schon oft gelesen - entweder ich kann es mir leisten oder nicht -oder Geiz ist geil .
> Wie weit werfe ich ?  etwa 100 m - dann würden mir 120 m auf der Spule reichen .
> Habe ich aber einen richtigen Brocken dran ist es etwas knapp , habe ich billige Mono drunter
> und die kommt zum Einsatz ist eventuell der Fisch und meine teure Schnur weg .
> Einen Ferrari kaufe ich mir doch auch nicht und lasse einen Fiat Panda - Motor einbauen .


Du musst  ja schon richtig  Braun sein so wie du auf die Kake haust....


----------



## Kauli11 (27. Oktober 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> hatte heute Stress mit der Frau suche daher nach Gründen warum ich mir ne neue Rute zulegen muss


...weil deine alte Rute deiner Frau nicht mehr gefällt? Keine Leistung mehr?


----------



## bic zip (27. Oktober 2022)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> ...weil deine alte Rute deiner Frau nicht mehr gefällt? Keine Leistung mehr?



Boardferkel Ranking 2022:

Kauli11: 1 Point


----------



## thanatos (27. Oktober 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Da reichen meiner Meinung nach 100 m Geflochtener, incl Monsterflucht von 50 Metern am Stück locker aus.


ja das meine ich auch wozu also unterfüttern , zu was eine Monsterrolle mit mehreren 100 Metern ?
habe ich ja schon erwähnt - geflochtene Schnur kommt bei mir nur auf Achsrollen und zum Pilken 
in Norwegen wegen der mögliche Länge . 
ansonsten nur Mono . Zum Spinnen in der Regel 25 er.


----------



## bic zip (27. Oktober 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> ja das meine ich auch wozu also unterfüttern , zu was eine Monsterrolle mit mehreren 100 Metern ?
> habe ich ja schon erwähnt - geflochtene Schnur kommt bei mir nur auf Achsrollen und zum Pilken
> in Norwegen wegen der mögliche Länge .
> ansonsten nur Mono . Zum Spinnen in der Regel 25 er.


 klassisch aneinander vorbeigeredet …wie Mann und Frau


----------



## Verstrahlt (27. Oktober 2022)

Ich pack keine Mono drunter, Rolle knallvoll machen und nach der 2ten Saison is soviel ab das ich komplett neue drauf mache.  Schnur ist das letzte wo man sparen sollte als Spinnfischer.


----------



## thanatos (28. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> richtig Braun sein so wie du auf die Kake haust....


na , na ,ob ich braun bin werd ich nicht verraten - aber  schreibe ich mit *ck* -
nein ich kaufe mir auch keinen Ferrari - ist kein Anglerauto - aber wenn der Ferrarimotor
in den Panda passen würde ,


----------



## Allround-Angler (28. Oktober 2022)

Mit was sollte man einen wasserziehenden Plastikwobbler abdichten?
Reicht günstiger Nagellack oder sollte es etwas Spezielles sein?


----------



## jkc (28. Oktober 2022)

Kommt denke ich sehr auf den Schaden an, wenn's wirklich klein ist, z.B. ne undichte Öse, dann kann Nagellack reichen denke ich, wenn's größer ist würde ich was anderes bevorzugen, bis hin zur kompletten Mehrfachlackierung mit Epoxy.

Grüße


----------



## jkc (28. Oktober 2022)

Gibt's hier jemanden der die gängigen Köfischleppsysteme wie Wikam, ASO und Ghost aus der Praxis kennt?

Grüße


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (28. Oktober 2022)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Mit was sollte man einen wasserziehenden Plastikwobbler abdichten?
> Reicht günstiger Nagellack oder sollte es etwas Spezielles sein?


Stormsure oder Sikaflex fallen mir auch noch ein ;-)


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Oktober 2022)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Mit was sollte man einen wasserziehenden Plastikwobbler abdichten?
> Reicht günstiger Nagellack oder sollte es etwas Spezielles sein?


Hallo,

ich habe mal, vor rund 40 Jahren, einen Big-S mit Uhu-Alleskleber abgedichtet (mehrmalige Anwendung)  der ist heute noch dicht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Gibt's hier jemanden der die gängigen Köfischleppsysteme wie Wikam, ASO und Ghost aus der Praxis kennt?
> 
> Grüße


Von den genannten kenne ich nur ASO. Das funktioniert sehr gut wenn man es benutzt wie es vorgesehen ist.


----------



## jkc (29. Oktober 2022)

Hm, also worauf ist da zu achten? Ist glaube ich auch mein Favorit unter den dreien, wenn der Mist nur nicht so verflucht teuer wäre...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. Oktober 2022)

So richtig gut funzt das nur mit Fischen die gefroren waren oder ganz frischen. Bei Leichenstarre kann es passieren, das der Fisch um die eigene Achse rotiert. Ideal ist es wenn man zusätzlich die Eingeweide rauszieht, mit nem Drahthäkchen oder sowas, weil er dann auch noch schön flattert.
Diese Einschränkungen sind wohl auch die Gründe, warum man heute eher Systeme mit fest eingebautem Gummifisch bevorzugt.


----------



## jkc (30. Oktober 2022)

Top, danke


----------



## DenizJP (30. Oktober 2022)

peinliche Frage aber.

die Nummernbremse an der BC Rolle.... 1-20. 

je höher desto mehr arbeitet die Bremse beim Werfen mit richtig?


----------



## Mescalero (30. Oktober 2022)

Peinlich?
Es wäre peinlich, zu stolz zum Fragen zu sein und beim Angeln eine fette Perücke zu fabrizieren oder gar wegen falscher Einstellung der Bremse einen Fisch zu verlieren.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Oktober 2022)

Weiß jemand inwieweit auch geflochtene Schnur altern kann? Also trocken auf der Spule und über längere Zeit im Schrank verstaut?
Monofile Schnur kann ja schon altern bzw. überlagern, gerade wenn sie UV-Strahlung ausgesetzt ist.


----------



## vonda1909 (30. Oktober 2022)

Drei Jahre  habe ich damit  einen Lebensbaum eng zusammen  gebunden und keine Veränderung  der Schnur  festgestellt. Die Schnur  ist ca.25 Jahre  alt


----------



## vonda1909 (30. Oktober 2022)

Noch im alten Gebäude  von Askari  in Lüdinghausen gekauft


----------



## Mescalero (30. Oktober 2022)

Wäre mir auch neu, dass die Schnur altert. Die Farbe wird wohl verblassen mit der Zeit.
Das Material (Dyneema) wird auch für Bogensehnen genommen, ich habe Bögen seit Jahren aufgespannt hängen und da verändert sich überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wäre mir auch neu, dass die Schnur altert. Die Farbe wird wohl verblassen mit der Zeit.
> Das Material (Dyneema) wird auch für Bogensehnen genommen, ich habe Bögen seit Jahren aufgespannt hängen und da verändert sich überhaupt nichts.



Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Verblasst ist meine geflochtene Schnur mittlerweile auch.







Dann kann ich in den kommenden Tagen ja guten Gewissens mit der Schnur bzw. mit der Rolle auf welche sie aufgespult ist zum Spinnfischen.


----------



## hanzz (31. Oktober 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Verblasst ist meine geflochtene Schnur mittlerweile auch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422938
> 
> ...


Schneller Zugtest schadet ja nicht.


----------



## silverfish (31. Oktober 2022)

Verblassen nicht mit Abrieb verwechseln !


----------



## Mooskugel (31. Oktober 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Weiß jemand inwieweit auch geflochtene Schnur altern kann? Also trocken auf der Spule und über längere Zeit im Schrank verstaut?
> Monofile Schnur kann ja schon altern bzw. überlagern, gerade wenn sie UV-Strahlung ausgesetzt ist.


Geflochtene Schnur ist aus PE, da altert so schnell nix. Das einzige wo ich mir Gedanken machen würde wäre direkte UV Strahlung über einen längeren Zeitraum. Im Schrank gelagert passiert da nichts. 
Verblassen tut die Schnur weil die Farbe/Beschichtung nur oberflächlich aufgebracht ist und diese sich mit der Zeit abarbeitet.


----------



## bic zip (31. Oktober 2022)

zur Not Schnur mal umdrehen, dann hast du wieder „Neue“.

Mit einen billigen Handspulgerät und 2 Leerspulen ist das schnell erledigt


----------



## Mooskugel (31. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Schneller Zugtest schadet ja nicht.


Da sollte man sich bewusst sein,  dass so gut wie keine Tragkraftangabe im deutschen Markt der Realität entspricht. Man sollte also den Ausgangswert kennen um nicht falsche Schlüsse zu ziehen.


----------



## vonda1909 (31. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Verblassen nicht mit Abrieb verwechseln !


Nun hau mal Werte raus der Abrieb  bei nasser Schnur  auf poliertem  Edelstahl!


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

dass mir eine Schnur beim Drill eines Fisches gerissen ist, ist mir das letzte Mal vor so ca. 18 Jahren passiert, als ein starker Saibling (so um die 60 cm) eine schnelle Flucht über eine flache Kiesbank im Wasser machte und dabei das Fliegenvorfach durchscheuerte, weil ich die Rute nicht schnell genug hochbekam (zu langsam geschaut  ). Selbst schuld.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hanzz (31. Oktober 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Da sollte man sich bewusst sein,  dass so gut wie keine Tragkraftangabe im deutschen Markt der Realität entspricht. Man sollte also den Ausgangswert kennen um nicht falsche Schlüsse zu ziehen.


Ich meine auch keinen Eimertest mit Waage, sondern einen Test z. B. am Baum oder so. 
Köder einhängen und ordentlich Druck machen und auch mal schockig belasten. 
So merkt man halt ob die Schnur direkt reißt, weil hinüber oder ob sie starker Belastung noch standhält.


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. Oktober 2022)

"Als ich neulich eng umschlungen mit meinem Freund getanzt habe, spürte ich etwas hartes, flaschenartiges in seiner Hose. Jetzt meine Frage: ist mein Freund Alkoholiker?"

(Frag für eine Bekannte)


----------



## silverfish (31. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Nun hau mal Werte raus der Abrieb  bei nasser Schnur  auf poliertem  Edelstahl!


Lies doch mal Mooskugels Beitrag oben.


----------



## vonda1909 (31. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Lies doch mal Mooskugels Beitrag oben.


Bei dir geht es aber um Abrieb  .Also was soll ich es mit Mooskugels Tabelle für die Tragkraft anschauen. 
Nun Belege doch mal den Abrieb  der Schnur  und den dadurch nach sich ziehenden  Schnurbruch!


----------



## silverfish (31. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Bei dir geht es aber um Abrieb  .Also was soll ich es mit Mooskugels Tabelle für die Tragkraft anschauen.
> Nun Belege doch mal den Abrieb  der Schnur  und den dadurch nach sich ziehenden  Schnurbruch!


Den meinte ich nicht. Sondern den zwei vorher von 8.24 Uhr.

Mach doch keine Szene hier !  Wir sind doch nicht verbandelt.


----------



## Snâsh (31. Oktober 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> peinliche Frage aber.
> 
> die Nummernbremse an der BC Rolle.... 1-20.
> 
> je höher desto mehr arbeitet die Bremse beim Werfen mit richtig?


Keine peinliche Frage.
Ja normalerweise ist es so. Beim runden Wurf kannst du sehr weit runtergehen ohne einen Überschlag zu fabrizieren.
Wichtig ist natürlich ein einigermaßen passender Köder sowie das Wurfverhalten.


----------



## vonda1909 (31. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Den meinte ich nicht. Sondern den zwei vorher von 8.24 Uhr.
> 
> Mach doch keine Szene hier !  Wir sind doch nicht verbandelt.


Merkst du eigentlich  was du so schreibst?


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Merkst du eigentlich  was du so schreibst?



Das frage ich mich bei deinen letzten Beiträgen.
Hast du nicht verstanden was er geschrieben hat?
Dann lies bitte nochmal.
Nur weil eine Schnur Farbe verliert hat sie nicht automatisch auch Abrieb(und Tragkraftverlust)!

Also: "Verblassen nicht mit Abrieb verwechseln !"


----------



## hanzz (31. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Verblassen nicht mit Abrieb verwechseln


Hab Verblasen gelesen


----------



## silverfish (1. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hab Verblasen gelesen


Jau ! Signal Schnur tot .


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. November 2022)

Don't worry, I don't eat much, like a bird. Bird: - Funny
					

870 points • 47 comments




					9gag.com
				




Ist das ein Kormoran?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Es ist mit den Wanderschuhen aber auch zum verzweifeln.Grade richtig gut eingelatscht und schon löst sich etwas. Die ersten Wolfies hielten 5 Jahre. Meindl auch.  Aber nix bleibt wie es war. Letztes Jahr parallel ein Paar Wolfies und ein Paar Lowa runtergelatscht. Soll heissen an der Sohle einige Stellen lose und durch,die Anzeiger kamen zum Vorschein.
> Dabei viel weniger gelaufen als die Jahre davor. Polyurethansohlen sowieso Mist. Da macht der Schuster nix. Müssen zum Hersteller geschickt werden. Aktuell bei Haix , 75 Teuro für neue Sohle plus Versandkosten  .
> Gummisohlen wie Wolfskin oder Meindl kann der Schuster machen . Allerdings ist die Sohlenauswahl begrenzt. Meist das X Muster wie die alten BW Springerstiefel. Kostet so um die 36 Euro.
> Schuhe aus Komplettleder halten gewöhnlich länger als Mischungen mit Textil .
> ...


War mit dem Bergstiefel heut beim Schuster. Der hat nur den Kopf geschüttelt und gemeint, das sich eine Reparatur (Ankleben) der Sohle nicht mehr lohnt, weil da schon zuviel kaputt ist. 
Macht nix, die Stiefel haben jetzt 30 Jahre gehalten! Ob ich mir jetzt neue für 200 oder 300 € kaufe, weiß ich nicht, da ich nicht mehr im Gebirge unterwegs bin und höchstens mal über eine nasse Wiese gehe...


----------



## Mescalero (2. November 2022)

Meine Meindl Ortler waren auch 25 Jahre alt. Und eigentlich noch in Ordnung, nur die Sohle war platt. 
Da ich nicht mehr großartig im Hochgebirge unterwegs bin, habe ich sie bei Ebay eingestellt und noch ordentlich was dafür bekommen.


----------



## Tricast (3. November 2022)

Die Meindl Ortler sind ja auch richtige Schuhe mit Brandsohle und so. Die kann man auch wieder herrichten. Die Schuhe mit angespritzter Sohle lösen sich die Sohlen nach einer gewissen Zeit auf. Ein Paar Meindl hatte Susanne als Ersatz und die wurden wohl nur ein oder zweimal getragen; nach 5 Jahren waren die Sohlen hinüber. Da ließ sich nichts mehr retten.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (3. November 2022)

Wie der Schuster sich ausdrückte, waren die Weichmacher in der Gummisohle verhärtet und versprödet,  im hinteren Teil sogar Löcher drin! Zudem war eine Öse ausgerissen. Am anderen Stiefel war jedoch nichts. 
Die Sohlen waren nicht besonders abgelaufen, bei solchen Bergstiefeln ist halt wichtig, daß man sie regelmäßig trägt/belastet, was bei mir in den letzten 7-10 Jahren nicht wirklich der Fall war... 

Eine Reparatur wäre nicht nur teuer gekommen,  sondern wäre die Stelle immer der Schwachpunkt gewesen, die sich vermutlich im ungünstigsten Moment gelöst hätte... Deshalb konnte mir der Schuster auch keine Garantie auf eine längere Haltbarkeit der Sohlenklebung geben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. November 2022)

Moin, 
Habe gerade meine Sportschuhe in der Waschmaschine, will aber nachher auch zum Sport. 
Kann man die im Backofen bei Umluft trocknen? 

R. S.


----------



## hanzz (3. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Kann man die im Backofen bei Umluft trocknen?


Ich würde es nicht machen.


----------



## silverfish (3. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> Habe gerade meine Sportschuhe in der Waschmaschine, will aber nachher auch zum Sport.
> Kann man die im Backofen bei Umluft trocknen?
> 
> R. S.


Wer doch mal ne Massnahme. 
Den Fond nicht wegschütten !
Nee mach mal lieber nicht ! Fön mit kalter oder höchstens lauwarmer Luft ist vertretbar.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2022)

Versuch macht kluch....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. November 2022)

Auf dem Toaster gehts ganz gut   …


----------



## Luis2811 (3. November 2022)

Die kann man ja beim Sport trockenlaufen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Versuch macht kluch....


So, 
Habe meine  TurnSchuhe bei 40-45 Grad Umluft etwa 50 Minuten gebacken und bin
nahezu begeistert 

R. S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. November 2022)

Hauptsache die Schuhsohle blieb schön geschmeidig, 
bei Steaks kann man es nicht immer garantieren   …


----------



## vonda1909 (3. November 2022)

Das nächste mal in die Mikrowelle


----------



## Mescalero (3. November 2022)

Meine Laufschuhe werden oft gewaschen, bei 30° völlig problemlos. Trockner geht erfahrungsgemäß nicht gut!
Ein Paar nicht ganz billige Asics kam zwei Nummern kleiner wieder raus. Durch die Hitze zieht sich das EVA Zwischensohlenzeugs zusammen und der weiche Sohlengummi ebenfalls.


----------



## bic zip (3. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> So,
> Habe meine  TurnSchuhe bei 40-45 Grad Umluft etwa 50 Minuten gebacken und bin
> nahezu begeistert
> 
> R. S.


wär was für den Kochthread gewesen


----------



## silverfish (3. November 2022)

Naja . Ich finds schon nich so toll. Mir persönlich wäre das auch Energieverschwendung . 
Ein Schwamm und n bischchen Quickn Brite haben bisher auch die schlimmsten Flecken auf sogar weißen Turnschuhen beseitigt.


----------



## silverfish (3. November 2022)

Jetzt geht es ganz entspannt an den Abwasch.
Spülwasser aufm Herd gewärmt .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. November 2022)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Mit was sollte man einen wasserziehenden Plastikwobbler abdichten?
> Reicht günstiger Nagellack oder sollte es etwas Spezielles sein?


Der Plastikkleber mit Nadel von Revell, gibt es inzwischen sogar in Supermärkten.


----------



## DenizJP (4. November 2022)

Da ich öfters Jigköpfe und GuFi wechsle sind viele meiner Gummifische recht ramponiert 

welcher Kleber würde sich denn eignen um permanent tu fixieren Bzw anzukleben damit sie weiterhin halten?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. November 2022)

Gibt da speziellen Gummifischkleber, z. B. von FISHUS. Den habe ich und bin mit ihm sehr zufrieden. www.fishus-lures.com


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. November 2022)

Ich fixiere meine Gummis mit Gel-Sekundenkleber sofort bei neuen Gummi am jig…
Klebe ich so ein keitech nicht sofort fest, ist der viel schneller kaputt…
Und wenn ich Gummis wechsel dann immer komplett mit den vorhanden jig drin…


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Da ich öfters Jigköpfe und GuFi wechsle sind viele meiner Gummifische recht ramponiert
> 
> welcher Kleber würde sich denn eignen um permanent tu fixieren Bzw anzukleben damit sie weiterhin halten?



Ich nehme Sekundenkleber dafür.


----------



## DenizJP (4. November 2022)

stink normalen Kleber?


----------



## alexpp (4. November 2022)

Zu den Klebern ist alles gesagt. Angebrochenen Sekundenkleber am besten im Kühlschrank lagern, dann härtet er nicht oder deutlich langsamer aus.
Schnitte können durch Erhitzen bzw. Anschmelzen beseitigt werden, funktioniert wohl auch bei nicht allzu dünnen abgerissenen Schwänzen.



DenizJP schrieb:


> stink normalen Kleber?


Das sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> stink normalen Kleber?



Dauert mir zu lange bis er fest wird.
Oder willst du die Gummis schon am Abend vor dem Angeln kleben?


----------



## Minimax (4. November 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Angebrochenen Sekundenkleber am besten im Kühlschrank lagern


Am besten neben den Augentropfen.


----------



## alexpp (4. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Am besten neben den Augentropfen.


Hatte ich eigentlich schon gesagt, dass Mini ein Gauner ist? Ein sehr großer sogar.


----------



## Tricast (4. November 2022)

Aber ein sehr netter, was man nicht über jeden Gauner sagen kann.  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (4. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Am besten neben den Augentropfen.


Die Folge einer gewissen Sendung mit Hans Meiser hat sich wohl bei jedem ins Gedächtnis gebrannt.


----------



## hanzz (4. November 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Aber ein sehr netter, was man nicht über jeden Gauner sagen kann.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


El MiniCattivo


----------



## DenizJP (4. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dauert mir zu lange bis er fest wird.
> Oder willst du die Gummis schon am Abend vor dem Angeln kleben?



aso nein ich meinte stinknormalen Sekundenkleber 

also kein Sekundenkleber von einer Anglermarke.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> aso nein ich meinte stinknormalen Sekundenkleber



Ja ich auch.


----------



## Minimax (4. November 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> aso nein ich meinte stinknormalen Sekundenkleber
> 
> also kein Sekundenkleber von einer Anglermarke.


Aber, um auch was ontopic beizutragen, beherzige unbedingt den Rat von Drillsucht69 hinsichtlich des _gelförmigen_ Sekundenklebers. Der ist viel besser in der Verarbeitung und beim Auftragen. (Auch für andere Anwendungen) Bei meinen äußerst seltenen und größtenteils erfolglosen Barschzankereien habe ich auch die Gummifischlein (99% kleine EasyShiner) irgendwann direkt beim Aufziehen angeklebt, was mir viele viele Gummifische gespart hat.


----------



## DenizJP (4. November 2022)

top danke!


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2022)

Zum Sekundenkleber.
Schon viele Jahre her. Erstes Mal n Fliegenvorfach mit ner DT knotenlos verbunden.
Den Gewebeschlauch mit Sekundenkleber fixiert. Ziemlich dicker Tropfen. Vorsichtig mit Flamme ran. Holla gab das n Zisch und Druck inne Nase.
Seitdem immer Kleber und Flamme weit auseinander. 
Bei altem und lange lange ausgehärtetem Sec.kleber gibts das nicht. Aber frisch wohl als Luntenzünder zu gebrauchen.


----------



## DenizJP (7. November 2022)

Ne neue Frage 

Jeder kennt es wenn man einen Hänger tatsächlich brachial lösen bzw abreißen muss…

Über die Rolle das schlimmste was geht…

Welches Utensil habt ihr für solche Fälle bei euch? Ist ja nicht immer nen dicker Ast in griffnähe…

Die normalen Fischtöter sind ja zu glatt für sowas 

Einfach die Schnur um die Zange wickeln wird vermutlich wiederum der Schnur an der Stelle nicht gut tun


----------



## Taxidermist (7. November 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Die normalen Fischtöter sind ja zu glatt für sowas


Nein, nicht wenn du die Schnur mehrmals drum wickelst.
Gilt genau so für die Zange, hier wird die Schnur ebenfalls mehrmals um den isolierten Griff gewickelt.
Was ich auch schon mal mache, die Schnur am Ansatz des Kurbelarms ebenfalls mehrfach drum wickeln und dann in gerader Linie ziehen, rückwärts gehen, die Rute bleibt dabei gerade, also unbelastet.
Egal wie du den Hänger löst, immer schön das Gesicht abwenden, auf kurze Distanz kann dir dein Köder sonst direkt ins Auge gehen!

Jürgen


----------



## Mescalero (7. November 2022)

In meiner Angeltasche liegt ein selbstgeschnitzter Bankstick. Der musste genau für diesen Zweck schon öfters herhalten.


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. November 2022)

Was ist für dich denn ein normaler Fischtöter. Wenn ich auf Raubfisch aus bin und muss damit rechnen, daß auch mal eine große Hechtmutti beisst, sollte ich schon was passendes mitgenommen haben. Mit so was für den Forellenpuff oder fürs Stippen gehe ich nicht auf Raubfisch los. Getreu dem Motto: Jeder zweite Schlag fällt unter Leichenschändung. Und damit sollte auch was zum Lösen mit dabei sein. Dann mehrmals drum rum wickeln und vorsichtig ziehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2022)

Der Kescherstiel eignet sich auch dafür.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. November 2022)

Mein Priest ist ein dicker Hartholz-Hammerstiel aus dem Baumarkt.

Der erschlägt alles (Power-Bedienung vorausgesetzt) und löst alles (falls denn lösbar).


----------



## Minimax2 (7. November 2022)

hallo, 
dass der normale Fischtöter für die "Hechtmutti" nicht ausreicht (zumindest wenn es wirksam sein soll) leuchtet mir ein - aber was ist denn der für diese Größe Fisch geeignete Fischtöter?

bis später


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (7. November 2022)

Beim Nachtansitz hab ich am Fluss ganz gerne meinen Aluminium Freund der Marke Franklin dabei ob Meterwaller oder ungeliebte gesellen die dein Tackel samt Geldbörse erbeuten wollen damit bekommst du alles um


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. November 2022)

Ich brauche einmal Insiderwissen....
ich habe Anfang Oktober im OnLineHandel eine Angelrute bestellt. Nach 5 maliger Nutzung ist der untere Haltering für die Rolle gebrochen, kein Anwenderfehler sondern "Materialermüdung".  Ich habe die Firma angeschrieben mit Fotodokumentation wie gewünscht. Heute habe ich dann die Antwort der Firma erhalten. Schaden wird anerkannt und ich kann mir aussuchen ob ich eine Kontogutschrift bei der Firma haben will oder eine neue Rute. Ich hatte angegeben , ich wolle das Geld zurück. Das wurde von der Firma verneint, die Rute sei benutzt worden und die Bestellung zu lange her,hä?????????? dann habe ich der Firma geschrieben das ich meinen Anwalt zu dem Fall konsultieren werde, Antwort steht noch aus. Ich habe dann der Firma eine Termin gesetzt das Geld zurück zu erstatten, hat Sie nicht gemacht. Ich bekam zur Antwort das die Firma sich "großzügigerweise" zur Kulanz entschieden hat wozu Sie nicht gesetzlich verpflichtet ist, sondern nur zum Tausch des Gerät. 
So jetzt möchte ich einmal eure Meinung, Tipps und Erfahrungen dazu Bitte hören, auf diesem Weg schon einmal DANKE


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2022)

MMn hat der Verkäufer erstmal das Recht auf "Nachbesserung".
Nur wenn das nicht zum Erfolg führt bzw. nicht möglich ist, muss er das Geld erstatten.


----------



## jkc (7. November 2022)

Der Händler hat zunächst das Recht nachzubessern, ich meine bis zu 3x.
Erst danach ist er zur Rückzahlung verpflichtet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2022)

Hier steht wat:








						Nachbesserung bei Mängeln: Wann darf der Kunde zurücktreten?
					

Werden nach einem Kauf Mängel deutlich, kann der Kunde vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten. Allerdings muss er dem Verkäufer zuerst die Nachbesserung ermöglichen.




					www.advocard.de


----------



## yukonjack (7. November 2022)

Der Händler will dir eine neue Rute schicken. Wo ist dein Problem?


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> In meiner Angeltasche liegt ein selbstgeschnitzter Bankstick. Der musste genau für diesen Zweck schon öfters herhalten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Voll cool, du bist ja ein Tüftler, da kann man gleich zwei Stockbrote dran grillen


----------



## hans21 (7. November 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ne neue Frage
> 
> Jeder kennt es wenn man einen Hänger tatsächlich brachial lösen bzw abreißen muss…
> 
> ...


Ein Päckchen Papiertaschentücher oder den Lappen für die Hände.


----------



## jkc (7. November 2022)

Jo, oder bei langen Ärmeln ums Handgelenk, extra Tool schleppe ich jedenfalls nicht mit.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. November 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ne neue Frage
> 
> Jeder kennt es wenn man einen Hänger tatsächlich brachial lösen bzw abreißen muss…
> 
> ...


Ich Wickel mir die Schnur um den Unterarm, 5-6 mal rum und dann zieh ich einfach kräftig…Natürlich ist der Unterarm mit Pullover oder Jacke abgedeckt, da braucht man kein Lappen oder sonst welche Hilfsmittel… Funktionierte bis jetzt immer ohne irgendwelche Gedanken oder Hilfsmittel…

Jkc war schneller aber gleiche Technik…


----------



## Jürgen57 (7. November 2022)

So mach ich das auch immer,funzt einwandfrei.


----------



## Astacus74 (7. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Egal wie du den Hänger löst, immer schön das Gesicht abwenden, auf kurze Distanz kann dir dein Köder sonst direkt ins Auge gehen!



Mein Kumpel hatte nach solch einer Aktion mal den Abdruck eines 60gr Sargbleis auf der Stirn nam kannte Spiegelverkehrt sogar die "60gr" lesen und das nur weil er mit voller Kraft das Blei aus einem Busch am gegenberliegenden Ufer lösen wollte/löste.
Das ganze über die Rute so als wenn du einen kräftigen Anhieb setzt aber mehrmals hintereinander.



Mescalero schrieb:


> In meiner Angeltasche liegt ein selbstgeschnitzter Bankstick. Der musste genau für diesen Zweck schon öfters herhalten.



Die nutze ich auch noch gelegentlich, sind fast immer greifbar und einer Weide schadet so ein abgeschnittner Zweig nicht sonderlich.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero (8. November 2022)

Richtig, mein Exemplar besteht allerdings aus Hartriegel. Eins der stabilsten heimischen Hölzer, deshalb wird es auch immer wieder verwendet und hält missbräuchliche Benutzung wie Hänger lösen locker aus.


----------



## alexpp (8. November 2022)

Hallo,

wollte heute Morgen BAC anschreiben, damit sie von der Stella FK 2500 das normal übersetzte Getriebe in ihrem Shop aufnehmen, aber leider die Explosionszeichnung vergessen. Bin nur bei den Amis fündig geworden, aber die haben wie so oft nur die schnell übersetzten Getriebe. Bräuchte die RD-Nummern von Drive Gear, Pinion Gear und Idle Gear (Large). Danke und Gruß.


----------



## Snâsh (8. November 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ne neue Frage
> 
> Jeder kennt es wenn man einen Hänger tatsächlich brachial lösen bzw abreißen muss…
> 
> ...


Beim mir geht das ganz gut am Fischtöter, ansonsten Ast suchen, bei der Temperatur gehts auch manchmal noch mitm Ärmel (<=0,14er Geflecht) und wenns gar nicht anders geht halt Rolle +Rotor festhalten und Rückwarts laufen. Aber das nur im absoluten Notfall um mit "dünnen" Schnüren. (Absolut nicht zu Empfehlen)


----------



## DenizJP (8. November 2022)

Jo werde zukünftig den Fischtöter für benutzen


----------



## Floma (9. November 2022)

Gordon Ramsay hat mich mit seiner Peru-Folge (Link: National-Geographic) auf die Idee gebracht, Kartoffeln zu trocknen. Ich habe den Gedanken , dass das einen selektiven, gut haltbaren Naturköder abgeben könnte.

Ich habe recherchiert, dass in Peru die rohen Kartoffeln wechselnd über Tage Frost und Sonne ausgesetzt werden (Tageslicht und Nachtfrost). Dadurch wird die Zellstruktur zerstört und das Wasser kann komplett austreten.
Ich mache es anders, weil ich nicht glaube, dass rohe Kartoffeln sonderlich fängig sind. Bei mir liegen momentan sanf gegarte, festkochende Kartoffeln im Dörrautomat.

Hat jemand schon mal so etwas probiert?


----------



## silverfish (9. November 2022)

In den 90ern habe ich damit rumexperimentiert. Vorgekochte immer noch leicht feste Kartoffeln ca 4cm im Durchmesser in 1.5cm Scheiben geschnitten und
auf Pergament in der Sonne getrocknet. Wenn sie lederähnlich trocken waren,konnte man  sie in Pergament einzeln eingewickelt 3 Wochen gebrauchen. Entweder mit Ködernadel aufgezogen oder am Haar. Vorm Trocknen gedippt. Knoblauchöl als Spray und in Paniermehl gewälzt.
Hat aber zu viel Arbeit gemacht und die Lagerung klappte nicht immer. Schuld war wohl die Luftfeuchtigkeit.
Jedes WE neue kochen war einfacher.


----------



## Floma (9. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> In den 90ern habe ich damit rumexperimentiert. Vorgekochte immer noch leicht feste Kartoffeln ca 4cm im Durchmesser in 1.5cm Scheiben geschnitten und
> auf Pergament in der Sonne getrocknet. Wenn sie lederähnlich trocken waren,konnte man  sie in Pergament einzeln eingewickelt 3 Wochen gebrauchen. Entweder mit Ködernadel aufgezogen oder am Haar. Vorm Trocknen gedippt. Knoblauchöl als Spray und in Paniermehl gewälzt.
> Hat aber zu viel Arbeit gemacht und die Lagerung klappte nicht immer. Schuld war wohl die Luftfeuchtigkeit.
> Jedes WE neue kochen war einfacher.


Danke. Ich war da durch die Peruaner mit ihrer Kartoffeltrockentechnik mit jahrelanger Haltbarkeit vielleicht etwas illusorisch was die Lagerbarkeit angeht.

Nach ca. 5 Stunden im Dörrautomat haben die immer noch gut Wasser, selbst die geschnittenen. Ich berichte, sollte ich mit dem Endprodukt einen Fisch fangen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. November 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ich brauche einmal Insiderwissen....
> ich habe Anfang Oktober im OnLineHandel eine Angelrute bestellt. Nach 5 maliger Nutzung ist der untere Haltering für die Rolle gebrochen, kein Anwenderfehler sondern "Materialermüdung".  Ich habe die Firma angeschrieben mit Fotodokumentation wie gewünscht. Heute habe ich dann die Antwort der Firma erhalten. Schaden wird anerkannt und ich kann mir aussuchen ob ich eine Kontogutschrift bei der Firma haben will oder eine neue Rute. Ich hatte angegeben , ich wolle das Geld zurück. Das wurde von der Firma verneint, die Rute sei benutzt worden und die Bestellung zu lange her,hä?????????? dann habe ich der Firma geschrieben das ich meinen Anwalt zu dem Fall konsultieren werde, Antwort steht noch aus. Ich habe dann der Firma eine Termin gesetzt das Geld zurück zu erstatten, hat Sie nicht gemacht. Ich bekam zur Antwort das die Firma sich "großzügigerweise" zur Kulanz entschieden hat wozu Sie nicht gesetzlich verpflichtet ist, sondern nur zum Tausch des Gerät.
> So jetzt möchte ich einmal eure Meinung, Tipps und Erfahrungen dazu Bitte hören, auf diesem Weg schon einmal DANKE


Hallo.
Die Firma ist zur Mängelbeseitigung / Reparatur / Ersatzlieferung verpflichtet.
Nicht direkt zur Erstattung des Kaufpreises.
Erst wenn die Mängelbeseitigung mehrfach scheitert oder gar nicht erbracht werden kann, kommt die Erstattung ins Spiel.
M. M. nach handelt die Firma daher richtig.

R. S.


----------



## DenizJP (11. November 2022)

jkc 

hast du eigentlich auch Erfahrungen mit Hechten nachts am "kleinen" Fluss?

Überlege ob ich heute an die oberen Bereiche der Nidda fahre zum nächtlichen Hecht-Spinnfischen. Normalerweise hab ich meine guten Spots aber aktuell ist bei uns die Nidda leer da die Wehre größtenteils zur Fischwanderung gesenkt wurden.

Überlege daher in nicht abgesenkte Bereiche zu fahren. Aber da hab ich keine Erfahrungen bisher machen können.

also wo stehen Hechte Nachts so im Fluss rum?


----------



## jkc (11. November 2022)

Oft flacher als am Tag, halber Meter Wassertiefe kann da schon genug sein, der Fisch vorgestern hat in vielleicht 1m Wassertiefe gebissen. Ich fische bevorzugt flach, weils mir erstens mehr Spaß macht, weniger Hänger bedeutet und weil man sich dann kaum Gedanken machen muss ob der Köder in der richtigen Wassertiefe läuft und man kann flächige Areale zügig abscannen. Am kleinen Fluss bieten sich natürlich immer die Uferkanten an, Strömungskanten sowieso auch immer, an tieferen Löchern würde ich aktuell bei Dunkelheit nur kurz probieren und nicht viel Zeit lassen, dafür ist es meiner Ansicht und Erfahrung der letzten Tage noch zu warm.
Und immer schön viel Strecke machen, nen Fisch der Bock hat reagiert spätestens beim zweiten Anwurf.

Grüße und viel Erfolg


----------



## sprogoe (11. November 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> also wo stehen Hechte Nachts so im Fluss rum?


Ist doch logisch, im Flußbett.


----------



## DenizJP (11. November 2022)

Tuftäääää


----------



## vermesser (11. November 2022)

Mal eine naive Frage. Wohl jeder Angler kennt die unendlichen Ansammlungen ungenutzten Zubehörs über die Jahre. Sei es, weil sich die Gewässer und Vorlieben verändern, sei es, weil man mit einer Methode doch nicht warm wird.

Gibt es Händler/ Läden, die sowas ankaufen. Mir ist klar, dass die weiter verkaufen und daher keine Unsummen zahlen. Aber nicht jeder hat Bock und Zeit, die Sachen einzeln maximal teuer zu verkaufen. Und könnte mit einem mittleren Preis gut leben.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (11. November 2022)

Wenn dir der Maximalgewinn nicht unbedingt anliegt setz es doch zum versteigern bei der Bucht rein, also Packet weise. Ich kann mich da als Angelschnäpchenjäger immer nur wundern wie viel manche Leute für Kisten voll alten Ködern Haken und altem Tackel zahlen und ich rede jetzt nicht von Vintage und Sammler Zeug sondern von Sachen aus den Neunzigern.


----------



## vermesser (11. November 2022)

Jo das hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Ich will einfach Platz im Keller schaffen. Das ist kein Schrott, nur ich kann es halt nicht gebrauchen...kennt wahrscheinlich jeder.

Am liebsten wäre mir *eine *große Kiste an einen Ankäufer, fertig, Platz im Keller.


----------



## hanzz (11. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Jo das hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Ich will einfach Platz im Keller schaffen. Das ist kein Schrott, nur ich kann es halt nicht gebrauchen...kennt wahrscheinlich jeder.
> 
> Am liebsten wäre mir *eine *große Kiste an einen Ankäufer, fertig, Platz im Keller.


Mach doch einfach mal Fotos und ne Beschreibung und stell es hier in den Biete Markt.
Vielleicht gibt es ja sogar hier jemanden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mach doch einfach mal Fotos und ne Beschreibung und stell es hier in den Biete Markt.



Genau so.

Nach Art und/oder Größe sortierte Konvolute finden bestimmt einen Abnehmer.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. November 2022)

Was wäre denn da so dabei (keine Komplettaufzählung, nur paar Beispiele, falls möglich)?


----------



## vermesser (11. November 2022)

Tieflaufende Wobbler und sowas. Ich mach die Tage Mal Fotos bzw. eine Liste.


----------



## hanzz (11. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Tieflaufende Wobbler und sowas. Ich mach die Tage Mal Fotos bzw. eine Liste.


Bin sehr gespannt. 
Da werden sich sicher Abnehmer finden. 
Da sind sicherlich Sachen bei, die man gar nicht mehr bekommt.


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Jo das hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Ich will einfach Platz im Keller schaffen. Das ist kein Schrott, nur ich kann es halt nicht gebrauchen...kennt wahrscheinlich jeder.
> 
> Am liebsten wäre mir *eine *große Kiste an einen Ankäufer, fertig, Platz im Keller.


Es gibt ja in jeder großen Stadt sogenannte EBay Verkaufsagenten, die übernehmen für ne Provision das Einstellen und Verkaufen für dich, kannste ja als Alternative im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. November 2022)

Na ja, ob sich das großartig lohnt - ebay kassiert ja auch noch Gebühr. Mir wäre das zu viel Verlust.

Bei Privatverkauf mit fairen Preisen bleibt da potenziell deutlich mehr für einen liegen.

Bei "Sammlerstücken" (= begehrt, aber nicht mehr erhältlich) gibt es potenziell modellabhängig auch mal mehr, als man selbst bezahlt hat.


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. November 2022)

Moin. 

Kennt hier Jemand wirksame "Mittelchen"... 
Gewürze, Kräuter oder so, die man im Kleiderschrank gegen Motten auslegt? 
So Hausmittel gegen die Biester? 

Die Viecher haben meinen besten Anzug angesägt 
Und langsam ahne ich, woher die Löchlein in den T-shirts herkommen könnten... 

R. S.


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. November 2022)

Lavendel hilft, wenn du den Geruch nicht zu penetrant findest.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. November 2022)

Hallo,

ja  Lavendel, wie Hecht100+  schon anführte. Außerdem Kleiderbügel aus Zedernholz sollen auch helfen. Normalerweise befallen die nur Wolle und, gelegentlich Pelze/Felle. Baumwolle eigentlich nicht, da sie diese nicht verdauen können. Das schließt allerdings nicht aus, dass die Larven der Kleidermotte (das sind die Tierchen) sich auch mal vertun . Pheromonfallen helfen sicher auch. Am besten von jedem etwas .
Ich habe zum Glück schon seit vielen Jahren keine mehr gehabt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## zulu (12. November 2022)

Mir haben  die kleinen Falter auch mal große Sorgen gemacht .
Haben sie sich doch in meinem Schrank mit der Winterkleidung eingenistet und alles befallen wo Wolle drin war
2 Anzüge , ein Mantel und die teuren Norweger Pullover.
Musste alles auf den Müll. 
Dann habe ich mir diese  Duftkissen gekauft und zusätzlich noch ein paar Säcke Lavendelblüten gebastelt und in den Schrank gelegt.

Oh Wunder, im Schrank waren die Flattermänner nicht mehr  flogen aber  immer noch durch die Bude und ich war ratlos wo die wohl herkommen.
Ich bin die nicht los geworden und darum mussten Pheromonfallen her. Da sind sie dann hängen geblieben an der Nexa Lotte.
Etwa ein jahr lang hatte ich immer mal wieder welche rumfliegen sehen.

Beim Frühjahrsputz habe ich dann meinen teuren Orientteppich raus und ausgekloppt und da viel  mir die Wolle aus dem guten Stück.
Da waren die Larven drin und haben den auch durchlöchert.
Seit dem habe ich ganzjährig Pheromonfallen stehen und immer wieder kleben einzelne Motten fest.

Ich glaube die fliegen durch die offenen Fenster von draussen in die Wohnung rein.
Da muss es irgendwo eine große Brutstätte geben in der Nähe.

Das Rätsel hat sich auch gelöst als ich bei Nachbars zum Kaffe ins Gartenhaus eingeladen war.
Da flogen die massenhaft rum, waren  in den Teppichen und den Sitzpolstern drin.
Nachbars darauf angesprochen waren die voll beleidigt sagten : Motten sind doch ganz normal draussen
 und haben mich nicht mehr eingeladen.

In meiner Küche habe ich die Fallen für die Lebensmittelmotte vorsorglich hängen und da sammeln sich auch immer welche.

*Du kriegst die Motten *


----------



## Taxidermist (12. November 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Beim Frühjahrsputz habe ich dann meinen teuren Orientteppich raus und ausgekloppt und da viel mir die Wolle aus dem guten Stück.


Bei mir sitzen sie auch im Teppich und der fliegt dann demnächst raus.
Ich habe eine Zeit lang mit Staubsauger und Insektenspray dagegen angekämpft, leider war es für den Berber zu spät.
Momentan sehe ich keine Motten mehr fliegen.

Jürgen


----------



## Vanner (12. November 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Seit dem habe ich ganzjährig Pheromonfallen stehen und immer wieder kleben einzelne Motten fest.
> 
> Ich glaube die fliegen durch die offenen Fenster von draussen in die Wohnung rein.



Ja das ewig hängen lassen der Pheromonfalle kann auch kontraproduktiv sein. Die Biester bist du schon lange los, aber durch dein Fenster kommen die wieder rein weil sie das Zeug riechen. Hatte ich auch mit Lebensmittelmotten, eine Falle aufgehängt und nach Tagen waren immer welche dran. Wenn du da wirklich Befall hast, dann würdest du die Ersten schon am selben Tag dran haben. 
Hab die Falle dann ab gemacht und mache jetzt nur noch eine jedes halbe Jahr dran um einen evtl. vorhanden Bestand zu sichten. Nach 2 Tagen ohne Befall mach ich die wieder ab.


----------



## zulu (12. November 2022)

Vanner schrieb:


> Ja das ewig hängen lassen der Pheromonfalle kann auch kontraproduktiv sein.


Das kann gut sein. Ich möchte aber gar nicht erst einen Befall haben und anfangen wenn es schon  zu spät ist.
Ich bin auch öfter wochenlang verreist, in der Zweitwohnung oder geschäftlich unterwegs, da sind die Fenster sowieso zu.
Fange dann die potentiellen Elterntiere.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (12. November 2022)

Ich möchte gerne wissen, ob das AB ein Partnerforum hat, evtl. ein ausländisches?


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. November 2022)

Wenn du mal bis zum Seitenende runter Scrollen würdest, findest du es.





Ist aber in Englisch gehalten.


----------



## Vanner (12. November 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Ich bin auch öfter wochenlang verreist, in der Zweitwohnung oder geschäftlich unterwegs, da sind die Fenster sowieso zu.
> Fange dann die potentiellen Elterntiere.



Das ist dann natürlich was anderes.


----------



## vermesser (14. November 2022)

Ihr kennt doch sicherlich alle diesen Gummifischkleber von Fishingglue. Das Zeug ist ja ganz gut, aber erstens teuer, wenn ich ihn online bestellen muss...und zweitens in meinen Angelläden hier um die Ecke grade nicht da. Kennt jemand Alternativen aus vom "zivilen" Markt?


----------



## jkc (14. November 2022)

Loctite 406 wurde mir mal empfohlen, aber Geld sparen kannste damit nicht und bei Discounter um die Ecke gibt's den auch eher nicht; Ich habe es auch nicht probiert.
Ich glaube ich brauche verhältnismäßig viel Kleber, aber komme mit 2 Tuben im Jahr hin, da habe ich jetzt keine Bauchschmerzen bei 5€ pro Tube. Für die meisten Angler ist wahrscheinlich das größere Problem, dass der Kleber weggegammelt bevor aufgebraucht ist.

Grüße


----------



## vermesser (14. November 2022)

Wenn er für 5€ irgendwo rumliegt, nehm ich ihn ;-) . Aber mit Versand ist es viel mehr...
Ok, ich schaue mal, ob nicht doch ein Laden hier den irgendwie hat...


----------



## jkc (14. November 2022)

Du darfst halt keine einzelne Tube bestellen, sondern da wo du sowieso bestellst mal ne Tube mit ordern oder 5 Tuben auf einmal...


----------



## vermesser (15. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Ihr kennt doch sicherlich alle diesen Gummifischkleber von Fishingglue. Das Zeug ist ja ganz gut, aber erstens teuer, wenn ich ihn online bestellen muss...und zweitens in meinen Angelläden hier um die Ecke grade nicht da. Kennt jemand Alternativen aus vom "zivilen" Markt?



Also falls es jemanden interessiert: Das Zeug siehe Bild geht genauso gut. Ist aber einfacher zu kriegen, preiswerter...und trocknet etwas langsamer.


----------



## vonda1909 (15. November 2022)

Welche Eigenschaften  soll der  Kleber den haben?


----------



## vermesser (15. November 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Welche Eigenschaften  soll der  Kleber den haben?



Na er soll, ähnlich wie Fishinglue, entweder den Gummifisch auf dem Jighaken bzw. am Jigkopf festkleben und er soll nach "Feindkontakt" Risse und halb abgebissene Schwänze kleben, um einen Austausch des Gummifisches so lange wie möglich hinaus zu zögern.


----------



## vonda1909 (15. November 2022)

Dir und die den Daumen hoch gemacht  haben .Das  ist der Verwendungszweck. 
Die Frage war nach den Eigenschaften  des Klebers. Z.B Wasserfest


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Na er soll, ähnlich wie Fishinglue, entweder den Gummifisch auf dem Jighaken bzw. am Jigkopf festkleben und er soll nach "Feindkontakt" Risse und halb abgebissene Schwänze kleben, um einen Austausch des Gummifisches so lange wie möglich hinaus zu zögern.


Für am jig geht Sekundenkleber am besten, kannst direkt am Wasser machen und in wenigen Sekunden sofort wieder einsetzen…


----------



## vonda1909 (15. November 2022)

Für den Rest den PVC Kleber  von UHU.


----------



## Verstrahlt (15. November 2022)

Hab von nem Kollegen paar kg "Körner/Samen" bekommen und würde die gerne fürn Partikelmix benutzen. Dinkel, Weizen,Hanf, Mais, Hirse, Quinoa,Kichererbsen in weiß und schwarz....  ( alles von seiner ex... die war nen körnerfresser... schrecklich vegan)
Kann ich Hirse und Quinoa dafür auch benutzen ? hab nirgends nen mix gefunden wo das verwendet wird...


----------



## jkc (15. November 2022)

Hirse ist auch in einigen Taubenfuttern, hatte ich diese Saison auch schon drin, Quinoa kannte ich nicht, aber was soll passieren, das schlimmste was ich mir vorstellen kann, ist das es schwimmt (wovon ich nicht ausgehe) aber sonst...
Nährwertprofil sieht ok aus aber auch nicht herausragend wertvoll.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (15. November 2022)

Quinoa bildet so nen komischen Schleim wenn er quilt ich glaube nicht das der gut funktioniert.
Also ich hätte bedenken das der schnell schimmelt


----------



## jkc (15. November 2022)

So wie Tigernüsse? Bei denen das für viele das Nonplusultra ist?
Oder wie irgendwelche Liquids, die viele als Attracktor dazugeben?


----------



## Verstrahlt (15. November 2022)

Hab grad mal wasser draufgekippt zum quellen. es schwimmt kurz dann gehts unter. 
sind echt winzige partikel. 1/4 größe eines hanfkorns. hoffe mal das es keine schleimsuppe gibt aber hab schon mit viel zu lange gekochtem geschrotetem mais gute erfolge gehabt


----------



## Verstrahlt (15. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Also ich hätte bedenken das der schnell schimmelt


Bei mir schimmelt nix  Wenn das ganze zeug morgen gekocht wurde kommts heiß in große gurkengläser mit schraubverschluss und fettich  hält ewig..  nach 10 monaten is auf meinem mais kein schimmel.
Für große mengen is das zu viel arbeit aber wenn man nur paar kg macht gehts.
Hoffe halt das die komischen körner zu gebrauchen sind hab 5kg von dem quinoa zeug.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (15. November 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Bei mir schimmelt nix  Wenn das ganze zeug morgen gekocht wurde kommts heiß in große gurkengläser mit schraubverschluss und fettich  hält ewig..  nach 10 monaten is auf meinem mais kein schimmel.
> Für große mengen is das zu viel arbeit aber wenn man nur paar kg macht gehts.
> Hoffe halt das die komischen körner zu gebrauchen sind hab 5kg von dem quinoa zeug.


Alles klar dann würde ich es auch probieren


----------



## Mooskugel (15. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Ihr kennt doch sicherlich alle diesen Gummifischkleber von Fishingglue. Das Zeug ist ja ganz gut, aber erstens teuer, wenn ich ihn online bestellen muss...und zweitens in meinen Angelläden hier um die Ecke grade nicht da. Kennt jemand Alternativen aus vom "zivilen" Markt?








						UHU | Produktseite
					






					www.uhu.de
				



oder





						UHU | Produktseite
					






					www.uhu.de


----------



## Mescalero (16. November 2022)

Quinoa schleimt eigentlich nicht besonders, das ist Chia. Mit Wasser angesetzt, sieht das Ganze aus wie Froschlaich. Probieren würde ich das jedenfalls trotzdem, was soll schon passieren?


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (16. November 2022)

Stimmt hab ich durcheinander gebracht .
Ich nehme alles zurück .


----------



## Angler2097 (16. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Ihr kennt doch sicherlich alle diesen Gummifischkleber von Fishingglue. Das Zeug ist ja ganz gut, aber erstens teuer, wenn ich ihn online bestellen muss...und zweitens in meinen Angelläden hier um die Ecke grade nicht da. Kennt jemand Alternativen aus vom "zivilen" Markt?


Wenn du 2 Tuben bestellst geht es eigentlich vom Preis her. Er hält ja auch ne ganze Weile und Austrocknen tut er erst nach Jahren. Habe meine erste Tube jetzt schon mindestens 3 Jahre offen.


----------



## jkc (16. November 2022)

Moin, ist jemand am Samstag beim Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe in Dülmen?

Grüße


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. November 2022)

Nö. Was ist da los?


----------



## jkc (16. November 2022)

Ne Veranstaltung "mit den Vorständen im Gespräch":


			https://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/pdf/kalender/programm_und_anmeldung_vorstaende_2022.pdf


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. November 2022)

Moin,
Ich bin mit diesem Fund vom Dachboden
Gerade überfordert, Bruder hatte das mal angeschleppt, weil es verschenkt wurde.

Was is das für ein ein Ding? 

R. S.


----------



## hanzz (17. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich bin mit diesem Fund vom Dachboden
> Gerade überfordert, Bruder hatte das mal angeschleppt, weil es verschenkt wurde.
> 
> ...


Sieht aus wie ne Natrium Dampflampe 
Wird zum Anpflanzen diverser Pflanzen genutzt


----------



## jkc (17. November 2022)

Lol
Dein Bruder ist nicht zufällig Hanfbauer?


----------



## Taxidermist (17. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Was is das für ein ein Ding?


Sieht aus wie eine Aquariumbeleuchtung, in der Stärke wahrscheinlich für ein Korallen oder Salzwasserbecken.
Kann dir aber auch egal sein, bei dem Verbrauch fast nicht mehr bezahlbar!

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (17. November 2022)

Siehe Beschreibung








						LuxGear 400W Vorschaltgerät
					

Das LuxGear Vorschaltgerät ist eine vollständige Kontrolleinheit mit integrierten MST Komponenten. Das Vorschaltgerät mit thermischer Sicherung wurde…




					greengold-germany.com
				




Wirst wahrscheinlich nicht mehr los. 
Wie Jürgen schon sagte 
Die fressen Strom. 
Aber vielleicht findest ja n Bauer der alternative Stromquellen hat.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. November 2022)

Gasentladungslampe mit Vorschaltgerät


----------



## Taxidermist (17. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wirst wahrscheinlich nicht mehr los.


Stimmt die Pros, sowohl in der Aquaristik als auch beim Homegrowing, sind längst bei LED Technik angekommen.

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. November 2022)

Also im Ernst Nix mehr wert? 

Dachten, wir hätten hier nen 6er im Lotto. 

Kriegt man das echt nicht verkauft?! 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## hanzz (17. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Also im Ernst Nix mehr wert?
> 
> Dachten, wir hätten hier nen 6er im Lotto.
> 
> ...


Probier es aus.
Grad mal geschaut.

Bei ebay gibts die fürn 50 bis 100 Euro in neu.

Wenn nicht an Selbstabholer zu verschenken auf Kleinanzeigen, so wirst den Kram wenigstens kostenfrei los.


----------



## jkc (17. November 2022)

Bei eBay Kleinanzeigen sind wenige Angebote zwischen 50 und 70€, erfahrungsgemäß verkauft man zeitnah nur wenn man merklich darunter bleibt; Also in dem Fall würde ich mal 30 bis 35€ ansetzen.

Grüße


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. November 2022)

Die Lampen sind zwar auch sehr langlebig, aber ihre Energieeffizienzklasse ist meistens in der hintersten Abteilung. Für den Hausgebrauch ist das zu teuer.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. November 2022)

Lohnt nur für Hanfanbau …


----------



## hanzz (17. November 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Lampen sind zwar auch sehr langlebig, aber ihre Energieeffizienzklasse ist meistens in der hintersten Abteilung. Für den Hausgebrauch ist das zu teuer.


Hingen auch früher an Tankstellen an den Überdachungen der Zapfsäulen.


----------



## hanzz (17. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Lohnt nur für Hanfanbau …


Kommt auf deinen VK Preis und die Qualität oder die Abgabemenge an.

Geschickt angestellt lässt sich der Verbrauch ggf. amortisieren


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. November 2022)

Ja, oder in Fabrikhallen als Quecksilberdampflampen mit dem großen E40 Gewinde. Mußten dann auch nicht so oft getauscht werden da eine lange Lebensdauer, dafür brauchten sie auch etwas Zeit bis sie hochgefahren waren. Und die Farbwiedergabe war sehr gut.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Kommt auf deinen VK Preis und die Qualität oder die Abgabemenge an.
> 
> Geschickt angestellt lässt sich der Verbrauch ggf. amortisieren


Wo jetzt der Dachboden entrümpelt ist, wäre auch platz dafür   …


----------



## hanzz (17. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wo jetzt der Dachboden entrümpelt ist, wäre auch platz dafür   …


Fassen wir abschliessend die Alternativen zusammen:


Solarpanel aufs Dach und Gras auf dem leeren Dachboden anbauen.
ebay Verkauf und evtl. n Fuffi einstecken
verschenken und loswerden
liegen lassen


----------



## hanzz (17. November 2022)

Man Rheinspezie ist doch nur Spaß

Setz das Ding bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen an Selbstabholer rein und kauf Dir was schönes davon.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Also im Ernst Nix mehr wert?
> 
> Dachten, wir hätten hier nen 6er im Lotto.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

bei uns gibts ein Sprichwort: "jeden Tag steigt ein Dummer am Bahnhof aus - man muss ihn nur finden" .
Ich glaube nicht, dass es nur einer ist.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Verstrahlt (18. November 2022)

Ändert sich das verhalten der Fische wenn es schneit wie bei regen? Hatte für Samstag nen ansitz geplant aber der Wetterbericht hier sagt -2° bis -6° und Schnee -.-


----------



## jkc (18. November 2022)

Wie ändert sich denn das Verhalten der Fische bei Regen? 
Ich selber mag Schnee, schon allein weil es ne mega Kulisse geben kann und auch die Akustik total verändern kann. Habe auch bei Schnee schon sehr gut gefangen, allerdings halte ich einen Kälteeinbruch um mehrere Grad in kurzer Zeit eher für schlecht. Gestern waren bei uns z.B. noch tonnenweise Fische sehr flach unterwegs, teils in unter 50cm Wassertiefe, auch Aale. Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass sie sich bei einem Temperatursturz um mehrere Grad zumindest umsortieren...

Grüße


----------



## DenizJP (18. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wo jetzt der Dachboden entrümpelt ist, wäre auch platz dafür   …


----------



## Verstrahlt (18. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Wie ändert sich denn das Verhalten der Fische bei Regen?


Bei Regen fang ich niiiiiie  
dann wird die kälte wohl doch zu nem problem :-/
hab jetzt 2 tage im recht flachen wasser angefüttert... naja dann kann ich nur hoffen das sich die fische nicht direkt ins tiefe wasser verziehen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. November 2022)

Probieren. 

Das flache Wasser kühlt allerdings ruckzuck aus... 
Hatte vor kurzem einen grossen Schwarm dicker Weiss Fische gesehen an einer Stelle, wo man Watstiefel für braucht... Hatte ich nich mit. 
1 Tag später und Stiefel am Mann waren se schon wieder wech 

Hätte da richtisch abräumen können... Hätte hätte.... 

R. S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. November 2022)

Ich hatte bei Schneefall auf Zander  im Winter zwei besonders sehr gute Tage in einer Woche, wo ohne Schnee vorher nicht wirklich gut lief…Der Schnee hat mich mitten im Angeln erwischt und es lief plötzlich…
Vermutlich hat die helle Nacht durch den Schnee die zum beißen animiert oder reiner Zufall, man steckt da nicht drin…


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (19. November 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 424538


Früher wurden dort gewisse Pflanzen angebaut, dann warens die Cryptominer, jetzt erkennt man daran Leute mit zuviel Geld


----------



## Made90 (20. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen, ich wollte mal fragen ob vielleicht einer eine Anleitung hat wie man diesen Haken mit der Schlaufe bindet ?


----------



## Vanner (20. November 2022)

Das sieht man doch deutlich ab min. 2:20, da wo er die Schnur vom Haken abwickelt.


----------



## Trotta (20. November 2022)

Er macht einfach eine große Schlaufe, zieht den Knoten bis zum Öhr hoch und bindet dann den normalen knotless knot drüber.





Mir gefällt diese Variante allerdings besser. Mescalero anscheinend auch.


----------



## Made90 (20. November 2022)

Vielen Dank, das hilft mir sehr


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. November 2022)

An einer Stelle in der Regnitz an unserer Vereinsstrecke herrscht eine ovale, langsame Kreisströmung. Der Grund ist überwiegen sandig mit Steinbefestigung am Ufer. 
Ist anzunehmen, daß sich an dieser Stelle im Laufe der Zeit ein tiefes Loch gebildet hat? 
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit ähnlichen/gleichen Gegebenheiten?


----------



## jkc (21. November 2022)

...dass man in aller Regel hingehen und nachgucken muss. Maßgeblich für tiefe Ausspülungen wird in erster Linie das Abflussverhalten bei Hochwasser sein.


----------



## Kauli11 (21. November 2022)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den mit den Angelsachen von PINEWOOD LAPPLAND EXTREME ?
Nach dem Waschen in der Waschmaschine ist die Erstimprägnierung leider raus. Möchte wissen, ob jemand mit einer Nachimprägnierung helfen kann.
Welches Mittel vielleicht?


----------



## Lorenz (24. November 2022)

Hallo,
Gibt es Daten was in D so an Fisch, z.B. Karpfen und Wels, vermarktet wird und wie sich das auf Berufsfischerei und Teichwirtschaft/Aquakultur verteilt?


----------



## DenizJP (25. November 2022)

Will heute meinem Sohn ne neue Rute kaufen da Black Friday.

Irgendwas so 5-15gr Spinnrute aber was dennoch allround-tauglich wäre.

Irgendne Idee? Steckruten sind kein Problem


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. November 2022)

Dafür gehen eigentlich nur Steckruten, wenn du die 5g ernst meinst.
Muss eher für allroundig eine 5-30g sein, eine, die echte 1oz=28g noch gerade so abkann und mit Spitzenaktion ab ca. 3g funktioniert.
In 8ft Steck 2tlg hast du reiche Auswahl und kannst kaum was falsch machen, bei 9ft wird es schon viel schwieriger mit Griff, Balance und Aufschwingneigung, braucht einfach mal besseres Carbon.
Ich täte bei Daiwa, Shimano, DAM nachgucken, auch Mitchell hat wenig aber gute Sachen dabei, kann man kaum ins Klo greifen und braucht in Webangeboten nicht über 50€ spenden, zumal am Sonderraushau-Tag.

War mir noch nicht aufgefallen heute.


----------



## DenizJP (25. November 2022)

Jo Daiwa war ein Gedanke


----------



## DenizJP (25. November 2022)

stellt sich noch die Frage welche Rutenlänge bei einem 7 Jährigen?

oder doch lieber so ein Kindermodell?


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. November 2022)

Ich würde da maximal 2,20 m Länge nehmen (eher 1,80 m) sowie ein Composit-Modell mit Glasfaser-Anteil zwecks Robustheit.

Solche Ruten fallen oft auch vergleichsweise weicher aus, was Drillfehler bei Kiddies vergleichsweise besser kompensiert.

Dann dann ne 2000er- bis 2500er-Rolle draufschrauben (also kein 1000er-Minispielzeug).

Dazu ein paar reine Kurbel-Köder - also z. B. (Jig-) Spinner, Blinker, leierbare Actionshad-Gummifische oder gut werfbare Crankbaits mit passender Lauftiefe für die jeweiligen Gewässer.

Jedenfalls nichts, das eine anspruchsvolle Köderführung (inkl. Jiggen mit Grundkontakt) bedingt - bei Kiddies geht es um möglichst einfache Bedienbarkeit und möglichst viel Spaß bei guten Fangchancen.

Mit Blinkern lassen sich z. B. auch ganz einfache Spinnstopps während des Kurbelns trainieren - einfach aufhören zu drehen und dann nach kurzer Zeit weitermachen.

Den Runterflatter-Rest in der Pause macht der Blinker von selbst, sofern passend gewähltes Modell.

Für die ersten Versuche würde ich aber ganz klar zunächst zu normalen Spinnern raten:

Raushauen und reindrehen bei recht geringen Anschaffungskosten (es ist damit zu rechnen, dass beim Werfen auch mal Bäume per Abriss "verziert" werden etc. - das ist ganz normal).


----------



## alexpp (25. November 2022)

Ich hatte meinen Neffen vor paar Jahren 2,1m Ruten gekauft.


----------



## Mescalero (25. November 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Jo Daiwa war ein Gedanke


Daiwa Ninja Spin ist beim Gerlinger im Black Friday Sale.


----------



## vonda1909 (25. November 2022)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den mit den Angelsachen von PINEWOOD LAPPLAND EXTREME ?
> Nach dem Waschen in der Waschmaschine ist die Erstimprägnierung leider raus. Möchte wissen, ob jemand mit einer Nachimprägnierung helfen kann.
> Welches Mittel vielleicht?


Viel Weichspüler


----------



## hanzz (25. November 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Viel Weichspüler


Ernsthaft ?

Bin eh nicht so ein Weichspüler Fan und bei zu imprägnierenden Sachen erst recht.


----------



## Blueser (25. November 2022)

Weichspüler nehme ich nur an der Scheibenführung der Seitenscheiben am Auto. Zumindest da bewirkt das Zeug Wunder...


----------



## liac (25. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Daiwa Ninja Spin ist beim Gerlinger im Black Friday Sale.



Habe auch eine Daiwa Ninja Spin bis 28g und die ist für den Anfang, in ner Nummer leichter, denk ich auf jeden Fall brauchbar und wenn sie zu Bruch geht ists vom Preis auch nicht so wild. 

Was ich hier auch schon öfter gelesen habe, welche sehr gut und günstig sein sollen. Sind die Iron Claw High-V Ruten die gibts in UL 0-6g oder auch in L 3-15g und 1,83... Das könnte vllt auch was sein. Hab die Ruten aber nicht gefischt nur öfter positives drüber gelesen. Sollen P/L technisch mega sein und auch ohne Black Friday sell vllt. eine Möglichkeit. 

Lg liac


----------



## vonda1909 (25. November 2022)

Mein Enkel ist mit seinen 7 Jahren  eher klein doch die Daiwa Ninya in 210cm ist bestens  geeignet


----------



## vonda1909 (25. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ernsthaft ?
> 
> Bin eh nicht so ein Weichspüler Fan und bei zu imprägnierenden Sachen erst recht.


Meine  Baumwoll Zelte habe ich alle so neu Imprägniert


----------



## vonda1909 (25. November 2022)

Geht wohl  nicht  bei den Modernen Textilien


----------



## vonda1909 (25. November 2022)

Da habe ich gerade gelesen  das die Kleidung in den Trockner soll um die Imprägnierung zu regenerieren


----------



## liac (25. November 2022)

Habe auch eine Frage, 

haben uns ein paar Nedrig TRD Gummis von Z-Man bestellt und es steht drauf nicht mit anderen Gummis und nicht in normale Plastik Boxen packen. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen ob die sich mit den Verpackungen von den Keitech vertragen ? 

Lg liac


----------



## Kauli11 (25. November 2022)

Habe etwas zum Nachimprägnieren bei YT gefunden. 
Waschbenzin mit Silkon vermischen und damit die Klamotten einstreichen. Waschbenzin verfliegt und Silikon bleibt drin. Soll anschl. vollkommen Wasserdicht sein.


----------



## hanzz (25. November 2022)

liac schrieb:


> Habe auch eine Frage,
> 
> haben uns ein paar Nedrig TRD Gummis von Z-Man bestellt und es steht drauf nicht mit anderen Gummis und nicht in normale Plastik Boxen packen.
> 
> ...


Ja nicht zusammen legen.
Hast die Original Packung nicht mehr?


----------



## liac (25. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ja nicht zusammen legen.
> Hast die Original Packung nicht mehr?



Doch doch klar. 

Nur die Gummis die dann mit Jig-Kopf versehen sind würden wir dann in alte Keitech Packungen legen wollen, weil wir davon genug haben. (Kanal lässt grüßen)  

Danke dir 

Lg liac


----------



## vonda1909 (25. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ja nicht zusammen legen.
> Hast die Original Packung nicht mehr?


Lege sie in Backpapier


----------



## hanzz (25. November 2022)

Pack die doch auch wieder in die Original Packung
Hast eh nicht lang 


liac schrieb:


> Kanal lässt grüßen


----------



## vonda1909 (25. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Pack die doch auch wieder in die Original Packung
> Hast eh nicht lang


Der war  nicht  nett


----------



## hanzz (25. November 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Der war  nicht  nett


Spreche aus Erfahrung 
Geteiltes Leid


----------



## liac (25. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Pack die doch auch wieder in die Original Packung
> Hast eh nicht lang



Haste natürlich recht. Allerdings haben die Keitech Sachen zum Teil Flavor, und das kann ja grad bei Nedrig Sachen die man langsamer führt bzw auch mal länger stehen lässt, zumindest nich schaden. Und das Nedrig Zeugs nutzen wir zum Großteil wahrscheinlich in Häfen im Winter und da isses doch sehr viel angenehmer mit Hängern/Abrissen.

Edit: 



hanzz schrieb:


> Pack die doch auch wieder in die Original Packung
> Hast eh nicht lang


Der war nicht nett

Ich weis ja dass Er quasi nebenan wohnt, und weis wie es hier ist. Das passt schon  


Lg liac


----------



## Luis2811 (25. November 2022)

liac schrieb:


> Habe auch eine Frage,
> 
> haben uns ein paar Nedrig TRD Gummis von Z-Man bestellt und es steht drauf nicht mit anderen Gummis und nicht in normale Plastik Boxen packen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe die auch einfach mit den Haken in die Orginaltüte zurück gepackt. Wie das bei anderen verpackungen ist weiß ich nicht.
Mit anderen Gummifischen zusammen gibt das allerdings nur fiesen Matsch, da die sich gegenseitig auflösen. Könnte ich mir dann auch bei anderen Verpackungen vorstellen da noch evtl. "Reste" darin sind.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (25. November 2022)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den mit den Angelsachen von PINEWOOD LAPPLAND EXTREME ?
> Nach dem Waschen in der Waschmaschine ist die Erstimprägnierung leider raus. Möchte wissen, ob jemand mit einer Nachimprägnierung helfen kann.
> Welches Mittel vielleicht?


Ich hab diese Kombi, Waschmittel und Imprägnierung für alle Funktionstextilien wie Jacken, Parkas, Hosen.


----------



## bobbl (25. November 2022)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den mit den Angelsachen von PINEWOOD LAPPLAND EXTREME ?
> Nach dem Waschen in der Waschmaschine ist die Erstimprägnierung leider raus. Möchte wissen, ob jemand mit einer Nachimprägnierung helfen kann.
> Welches Mittel vielleicht?



Grönland wachs !


----------



## hans21 (25. November 2022)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den mit den Angelsachen von PINEWOOD LAPPLAND EXTREME ?
> Nach dem Waschen in der Waschmaschine ist die Erstimprägnierung leider raus. Möchte wissen, ob jemand mit einer Nachimprägnierung helfen kann.
> Welches Mittel vielleicht?


 Essigsaure Tonerde ist billig, harmlos aber hält nicht lange. Ansonsten:






						Imprägniermittel für Textil und Leder: Jedes zweite ist gut
					

Eine gute Imprägnierung verhindert, dass sich Jacke oder Schuhe bei Regen vollsaugen. Die Stiftung Warentest hat 18 Imprägniermittel getestet – 11...




					www.test.de


----------



## vermesser (30. November 2022)

Kennt jemand die Mandulas zum Zanderangeln? Die Idee hat ja was. Gibt es konkrete Erfahrungen damit? Oder mit der ähnlichen Variante Porolonka?


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Mandulas zum Zanderangeln? Die Idee hat ja was. Gibt es konkrete Erfahrungen damit? Oder mit der ähnlichen Variante Porolonka?


Luis2811  hat letzten so n Ding gekauft






						Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.
					

Ich war gerade mal in dem neu eröffneten Angelladen bei uns. Hammer, was der für eine Auswahl an Kunstködern hat.  thumbsup Ohne kaufen ging es natürlich nicht. :laugh2      Was hast für die Monkey Lures Jigköpfe bezahlt.  Als ich die letztens im Laden für 4,95 gesehen habe, blieb mir die Luft weg.




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Mandulas zum Zanderangeln? Die Idee hat ja was. Gibt es konkrete Erfahrungen damit? Oder mit der ähnlichen Variante Porolonka?


Ich habe es zwei mal ausprobiert auf Zander, die kleinen (30-40)sind sehr gierig da drauf… Vielleicht war nur kein besserer in der Nähe…


----------



## vermesser (30. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich habe es zwei mal ausprobiert auf Zander, die kleinen (30-40)sind sehr gierig da drauf… Vielleicht war nur kein besserer in der Nähe…



Ernsthaft? Ich bin in Polen mal über die Dinger gestolpert, hab sie aber noch nicht gekauft. Die sind wirklich fängig? Die Idee ist insofern überzeugend, dass man die extrem langsam führen können müsste....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. November 2022)

Ernsthaft… Kollege hat die mal selber gebaut, und ich habe die mal getestet mit ihm… wenn ich noch Bilder finde kann ich welche einstellen… Auf YouTube gibts Bauanleitungen dafür für Selbermachen soweit ich das richtig noch in Erinnerung habe…


----------



## Snâsh (1. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Ich bin in Polen mal über die Dinger gestolpert, hab sie aber noch nicht gekauft. Die sind wirklich fängig? Die Idee ist insofern überzeugend, dass man die extrem langsam führen können müsste....


Hey,
ich habe das eher andersrum mitbekommen. Habe einen Angler östlicher Herkunft am Ufer getroffen der die Dinger am 30gr. Kopf durch das Wasser gepeitscht hat.
Nach jedem Absinken 1ne Sekunde stehen gelassen und dann gings weiter. Es war im Sommer, aber er berichtete mir das er damit unglaublich viel fängt. Seinen Fotos nach viele Barsche/Zander und auch Döbel/Rapfen. Jedoch meist kleinere Fische. Ich sehe das etwas problematisch da man halt mehrere Drillinge im Wasser hat die sich verfangen können und die Gefahr einen Fisch zu reißen halt auch entsprechend groß ist.
Bei Ihm hat es jedenfalls wohl gut funktioniert. Der Streckenabschnitt ist eigentlich dafür bekannt bereits sehr leer gefischt worden zu sein. Die Bisse kommen fast immer in der Sekunde wo der Köder senkrecht auf dem Grund steht.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Dezember 2022)

Genau so kamen auch die Bisse…
Über Grund hüpfen lassen…


----------



## vermesser (1. Dezember 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich habe das eher andersrum mitbekommen. Habe einen Angler östlicher Herkunft am Ufer getroffen der die Dinger am 30gr. Kopf durch das Wasser gepeitscht hat.
> Nach jedem Absinken 1ne Sekunde stehen gelassen und dann gings weiter. Es war im Sommer, aber er berichtete mir das er damit unglaublich viel fängt. Seinen Fotos nach viele Barsche/Zander und auch Döbel/Rapfen. Jedoch meist kleinere Fische. Ich sehe das etwas problematisch da man halt mehrere Drillinge im Wasser hat die sich verfangen können und die Gefahr einen Fisch zu reißen halt auch entsprechend groß ist.
> Bei Ihm hat es jedenfalls wohl gut funktioniert. Der Streckenabschnitt ist eigentlich dafür bekannt bereits sehr leer gefischt worden zu sein. Die Bisse kommen fast immer in der Sekunde wo der Köder senkrecht auf dem Grund steht.







So in etwa?

Ich werde mal aus Polen ein paar mitbringen...will das mal testen. Wahrscheinlich eher für den Sommer...?!


----------



## Snâsh (1. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> So in etwa?
> 
> Ich werde mal aus Polen ein paar mitbringen...will das mal testen. Wahrscheinlich eher für den Sommer...?!


Exakt so. Kannst dir ja vorstellen wie die abgehen wenn da mal ein bisschen Gewicht dran ist. Wenig Eigenaktion, aber ich denke das wird eh überbewertet


----------



## vermesser (1. Dezember 2022)

Sieht nach einer möglichen Methode aus, die Dinger wirken im Wasser erstaunlich beweglich...ich muss dann mal passende Bleie besorgen...ich hielt mich immer an den Grundsatz, dass man möglichst leicht fischen sollte...


----------



## Snâsh (1. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Sieht nach einer möglichen Methode aus, die Dinger wirken im Wasser erstaunlich beweglich...ich muss dann mal passende Bleie besorgen...ich hielt mich immer an den Grundsatz, dass man möglichst leicht fischen sollte...


Ja, habe ich auch immer gemacht. Vor ein paar Jahren fingen wir aber auf absolut überbleibe Köder auf einmal richtig gut. Dementsprechend steht man mit seiner Weisheit auf einmal wieder am Anfang. Ich denke eh das die Zander mehr mitbekommen als manch einer glaubt. Zu dunkel und oder zu wenig Action vom Köder kann es eigentlich nicht geben. Wenn da jemand in der Nähe ist, bekommt der schon mit das da was unterwegs ist.


----------



## vermesser (1. Dezember 2022)

Das denke ich auch. Ich habe aber nicht ansatzweise 30 Gramm schwere Chebus oder Jigs...ich fische bei meinen flachen Gewässern maximal 15, aber das ist dann schon unterhalb eines Wehres, fast im Hauptstrom...normal haben Gummis bei mir 5 Gramm Köpfe.


----------



## bic zip (1. Dezember 2022)

Das noch mit Gummi, Tungstenkopf und Einzelhaken, Hippen Namen ausdenken und schon gibt es wieder ein neues Hype-Rig    „THE! Rig“ zB.

Geht doch nicht das was fängiges aussieht wie die kleine Raupe Nimmersatt als hinterherzieh Spielzeug für 2 jährige


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch. Ich habe aber nicht ansatzweise 30 Gramm schwere Chebus oder Jigs...ich fische bei meinen flachen Gewässern maximal 15, aber das ist dann schon unterhalb eines Wehres, fast im Hauptstrom...normal haben Gummis bei mir 5 Gramm Köpfe.


Die Dinger haben enorme Auftriebkraft, sind aus Schaumstoff oder ähnliches…


----------



## Mescalero (1. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Das noch mit Gummi, Tungstenkopf und Einzelhaken, Hippen Namen ausdenken und schon gibt es wieder ein neues Hype-Rig    „THE! Rig“ zB.
> 
> Geht doch nicht das was fängiges aussieht wie die kleine Raupe Nimmersatt als hinterherzieh Spielzeug für 2 jährige
> Anhang anzeigen 425516


Zeig das bloß nicht jkc , sonst bekommt die Raupe sofort ein Set Haken in 32/0 verpasst.


----------



## DenizJP (1. Dezember 2022)

Überlege hier an den Main zu fahren heute Abend mal seit längerem Ansitz zu machen.

Als Köder lediglich Tauwürmer und Maden da. Plan war am Ufer und bissel weiter draußen erstmal Grundel (wenn das überhaupt klappt...)

oder meint ihr ich friere mir nur den Hintern ab? 


Main aktuell noch bei 7,5-8 Grad Wassertemperatur


----------



## hanzz (1. Dezember 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Überlege hier an den Main zu fahren heute Abend mal seit längerem Ansitz zu machen.
> 
> Als Köder lediglich Tauwürmer und Maden da. Plan war am Ufer und bissel weiter draußen erstmal Grundel (wenn das überhaupt klappt...)
> 
> ...


Du hast doch ne warme Jacke, wie man so hört


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Dezember 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Überlege hier an den Main zu fahren heute Abend mal seit längerem Ansitz zu machen.
> 
> Als Köder lediglich Tauwürmer und Maden da. Plan war am Ufer und bissel weiter draußen erstmal Grundel (wenn das überhaupt klappt...)
> 
> ...



Das Mimimi Stark in Dir ist junger Padawan


----------



## DenizJP (1. Dezember 2022)

ich gehe ja!

Muss trainieren aufs Quappenangeln in Bayern


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (1. Dezember 2022)

Wenn du was fängst hock ich mich nächste Woche auch noch mal raus Grundeln hab ich noch genug im Froster


----------



## vonda1909 (2. Dezember 2022)

Zu kalt gibt  es nicht nur falsche Kleidung....Die  Würmer  in die Innentasche darum  auch Tauwurm genannt....


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. Dezember 2022)

Wie schauts zur Zeit bei euch aus mit Grundelaktivitäten,  kurz nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit?


----------



## DenizJP (2. Dezember 2022)

Gestern 3 dicke gegen 21-22 gefangen 

Leider aber kein Zielfisch


----------



## vonda1909 (2. Dezember 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Gestern 3 dicke gegen 21-22 gefangen
> 
> Leider aber kein Zielfisch


Grundeln?


----------



## DenizJP (2. Dezember 2022)

Jo


----------



## Lorenz (3. Dezember 2022)

Welche PowerPro in D entspricht der spleissbaren 80 lbs (USA)?


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Dezember 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Jo


Bilder? 

Verwertet Du die? Sollen doch sehr lecker sein!?


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Dezember 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Welche PowerPro in D entspricht der spleissbaren 80 lbs (USA)?



Vielleicht hilft das ein wenig:

https://www.powerpro.com/content/powerpro/eu/eu/en/homepage/PDP.P-POWERPRO.html

Laut Tabelle (nach 80 lbs gefiltert) müsste das die 0,43er sein. Weiß allerdings nicht, ob das die richtige PP-Variante = spleißbar ist?


----------



## DenizJP (3. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Bilder?
> 
> Verwertet Du die? Sollen doch sehr lecker sein!?


Leider keine da als Köfi gedacht gewesen 

Sind aber lecker das kann ich bestätigen


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Dezember 2022)

Sind echt lecker aus der Pfanne


----------



## vermesser (4. Dezember 2022)

Kennt einer die Spro Powercatcher Rollen? Die sind ja sogar mit Schnur für um die 25€ zu haben. Sind die brauchbar? Ich überlege, ob ich die als Weihnachtsgeschenk für den Zwerg hole.


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Kennt einer die Spro Powercatcher Rollen? Die sind ja sogar mit Schnur für um die 25€ zu haben. Sind die brauchbar? Ich überlege, ob ich die als Weihnachtsgeschenk für den Zwerg hole.


Leg 30 Euro drauf und du kriegst ne Ninja LT und 100m Schnur.


----------



## vermesser (5. Dezember 2022)

Das ist mir schon bewusst. Die ist nicht für mich, die ist für gelegentliche Nutzung durch den Zwerg...und ich weiß nicht, ob ich dafür nun gleich wieder das doppelte ausgeben will...


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Dezember 2022)

Diese ist auf jeden Fall tauglich und nicht schlechter als die Ninja:









						nordfishing77 Anglerbedarf
					






					www.nordfishing77.at


----------



## Mescalero (5. Dezember 2022)

Kann ich bestätigen, mir taugt die sogar besser als die Ninja.


----------



## vermesser (5. Dezember 2022)

Na die sieht doch auch gut aus...und ist nicht so viel teurer. Alternativ hatte ich über eine Shimano Sienna oder eine FX nachgedacht. Die Sienna hab ich ich selbst mal für 12€ bei Fischdeal als 4000er geschossen...für den Preis ist die nahezu unglaublich gut. Für gute 25 gibt es die ja regelmäßig...

Die FX war vom Probekurbeln im Laden auch ein nettes Röllchen zu dem Kurs...


----------



## Mescalero (5. Dezember 2022)

Eine Sienna hatte ich auch mal und war recht angetan. Definitiv ihren kleinen Preis mehr als wert!


----------



## Thomas. (5. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Diese ist auf jeden Fall tauglich und nicht schlechter als die Ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nicht auch du Brutus


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Dezember 2022)

Ninja, Ecusima, Sienna, Catana usw. sind doch alles taugliche Rollen für kleines Geld und werden dem Jungangler sicher viel Freude bereiten.


----------



## thanatos (5. Dezember 2022)

aus einem anderen Tröt bin ich nun in einer Grundsatzfrage ins Grübeln
gekommen . Es geht hier einfach um den Fischereischein - den
Nachweis das ich eine Prüfung bestanden habe die mich legitimiert einen
Fisch zu fangen - extra vermerkt mit Angelgerät - keine Einschränkung auf
Brandenburger Gewässer - Dauer unbefristet .( Einmalige Gebühr )
zusätzlich muß ich eine Fischereiabgabe entrichten ( extra Karte mit Nachweismarken )
und eine für die beangelten Gewässer eine Angelkarte .
Nun sind einige hier der Meinung , daß ich mit dem Brandenburger Sachkundenachweis
 ( Fischereischein )in Bayern keine Angelkarte erwerben könnte , wenn man mir
noch ne bayrische Fischereiabgabe abknöpft - na und - aber Urkunde ist Urkunde
und da bin ich mir nicht so sicher da ich schon zwei Geburtsurkunden habe und
wahrscheinlich noch eine dritte brauchen werde - aber darüber lache ich dann
aus der Kiste .
Bitte nur antworten auf die Frage nach der Anerkennung des *FISCHEREISCHEINS *


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Dezember 2022)

Mein niedersächsischer ist bis jetzt von Schleswig-Holstein über Hessen bis Bayern anerkannt worden. Warum deiner nicht auch?


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Dezember 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mein niedersächsischer ist bis jetzt von Schleswig-Holstein über Hessen bis Bayern anerkannt worden. Warum deiner nicht auch?


Es ist ein Unterschied ob du im Urlaub eine Gastkarte kaufst, oder deinen Wohnsitz in ein anderes Bundesland verlegst.
Häufig wollen dann diese Bundesländer, welche eine Kurspflicht für den Fischereischein haben, von den Zugezogenen einen Nachweis über den Kurs sehen.
Niedersachsen, kein Kurs, also auch keinen Fischereischein in Bayern und Hessen z.B., seinen Alten darf man aber wohl noch "abangeln".



> *Hessen*: Die Fischereischeine/Fischerprüfungen aus den Bundesländern Brandenburg, Hamburg, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Nordrhein-Westfalen werden nur anerkannt, wenn der Antragsteller die Teilnahme an einem Lehrgang nachweist, der mindestens 30 Stunden umfasst.





			https://www.dafv.de/referate/aktuelles/item/482-bundesweite-regelungen-zur-ausuebung-der-angelfischerei#:~:text=Hessen%3A%20Die%20Fischereischeine%2FFischerpr%C3%BCfungen%20aus,der%20mindestens%2030%20Stunden%20umfasst.
		


Jürgen


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nachweis über den Kurs sehen.
> Niedersachsen, kein Kurs, also auch keinen Fischereischein in Bayern und Hessen


Wieso keinen Kurs, den Sportfischerprüfungs-Ausweis mußte ich genauso bestehen wie andere auch. Abnahme damals noch von VDSF. Und ohne Kurs keinen Fischereischein. Nur haben wir ihn eben auf Lebenszeit und auch keine Abgabenmarken.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. Dezember 2022)

Ganz genau! 

Ich habe meine Sportfischerprüfung 1982 in Niedersachsen gemacht und bin 1988 nach Bayern gezogen. 2016 habe ich den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit beantragt, den ich ohne meinen Sportfischerprüfungsausweis von damals bestimmt nicht bekommen hätte. 

Dann wäre eine erneute(r) Kurs/ Prüfung/ notwendig gewesen! So ist das bestimmt in jedem Bundesland geregelt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> So ist das bestimmt in jedem Bundesland geregelt.


Das ist wahrscheinlich das Problem, es ist eben von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden.


----------



## Mescalero (5. Dezember 2022)

Die Diskussion hatten wir schon mal. Manche Behörden tun sich da anscheinend etwas schwer. Die wollen dann den Nachweis über die bestandene Prüfung sehen (Trottel, wäre die Prüfung nicht bestanden worden, gäbe es auch keinen Schein!).
Mit der Fischreiabgabe hat das erstmal nichts zu tun, so viel ich weiß. Das ist ja quasi der Beitrag der Zwangsmitgliedschaft im jeweiligen LV.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Dezember 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Abnahme damals noch von VDSF. Und ohne Kurs keinen Fischereischein.


Also hast du dann einen Kurs gemacht?
Dann wird es auch keine Probleme geben in Hessen z.B. einen Fischereischein zu bekommen.
Ansonsten kannst du ja selbst sehen (mein Link), mit welchen Bundesländern die dort ein Problem haben.
Ich habe z.B. dreißig Jahre in BW gelebt und meine Sportfischerprüfung aus 1972 in NRW, wurde auch anerkannt.

Jürgen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. Dezember 2022)

Die Jahresbeitragsmarken werden eigentlich nur in den Fischer-Pass geklebt. Interessiert am Wasser aber keine Fischereiaufsicht!
Den führe den an unseren Vereinsgewässern  zwar trotzdem mit, aber sehen wollte den bisher niemand.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also hast du dann einen Kurs gemacht?


Klar, mit allem Pipapo, was man so alles können mußte und zum Teil nie wieder gebraucht hat. Zielwerfen war am interessantesten.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> aber sehen wollte den bisher niemand.


Im Urlaub am Plöner See war bei der Kontrolle die Beitragsmarke das wichtigste, der Rest war uninteressant für den Kontrolleur.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Mit der Fischreiabgabe hat das erstmal nichts zu tun, so viel ich weiß. Das ist ja quasi der Beitrag der Zwangsmitgliedschaft im jeweiligen LV.



Bei uns in BW hat die Fischereiabgabe mit Vereins- oder Verbandsmitgliedschaft etc. gar nichts zu tun:

Die muss man löhnen, wenn man seinen Schein wieder verlängert - beim letzten Mal waren das bei mir für zehn Jahre ca. 90 EUR (länger als zehn Jahre geht in BW nicht).

Man zahlt den Betrag bei der Gemeinde (bei uns Amt für öffentliche Ordnung im Rathaus), bekommt dann direkt einen neuen Stempel in den blauen Schein (samt Eintrag der neuen Laufzeit) und fertig.

Das Geld geht dann m. W. von der Gemeinde an das Land BW in dessen "Fischereitopf".

Verbandsmarken gibt es bei uns nur, wenn man in einem Verein ist, der wiederum Mitglied im Landesverband ist.

In dem Fall nützen die einem bis auf ein paar vernachlässigbare Rabatte bei vereinzelten Angelläden aber gar nichts:

Das ist quasi nur eine Quittung, dass der jeweilige Verein die Verbandsgebühr korrekt für das jeweilige Mitglied an den Verband abgeführt hat. Mehr nicht.

Wenn man die erwähnten Rabatte nicht nutzt, ist die Marke quasi von vorn herein Altpapier. 

Gewässerpools etc. gibt es bei uns in BW nicht.

"Freie" (Tageskarten-) Angler ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft bekommen deshalb keine Verbandsmarke und haben dadurch auch keine Nachteile - denn so ein Ding bedeutet bei uns keinerlei Angelberechtigung etc.

Sie zahlen aber - wie jeder andere auch - die Fischereiabgabe bei der Scheinverlängerung. Ohne deren Entrichtung wird der Lappen nicht verlängert.


----------



## Mescalero (5. Dezember 2022)

Stimmt, hab ich verwechselt mit den Marken, die man jährlich in den "Sportfischerpass" klebt.


----------



## Blueser (5. Dezember 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Bei uns in BW hat die Fischereiabgabe mit Vereins- oder Verbandsmitgliedschaft etc. gar nichts zu tun:
> 
> Die muss man löhnen, wenn man seinen Schein wieder verlängert - beim letzten Mal waren das bei mir für zehn Jahre ca. 90 EUR (länger als zehn Jahre geht in BW nicht).
> 
> ...


So ist es bei uns in Thüringen auch. Beim Kauf einer Gastkarte in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern war nur der gültige Fischereischein als Nachweis für Fischereiabgabe nötig.


----------



## Breamhunter (5. Dezember 2022)

Eine Angelprüfung muß mMn jeder in Deutschland machen. Dort gibt es nach abgelegter Prüfung einen Prüfungsausweis. Mit dem Ding geht man zum Amt und bekommt dort einen Fischereischein. (Ist dann auch ein amtlich anerkannter Ausweis und braucht auch nie verlängert werden) 
Hier in Niedersachsen benötigt man theoretisch keinen FS. Wenn man allerdings mal auswärts angeln möchte könnte es Probleme geben.
In Mecklenburg z.B. geht ohne FS garnichts.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Dezember 2022)

Breamhunter schrieb:


> In Mecklenburg z.B. geht ohne FS garnichts.



Jupp aber man kann - wenn man keine Prüfung machen will(Urlaubsangler zB) - einen zeitlich befristeten Touri-Fischereischein kaufen.


----------



## Blueser (5. Dezember 2022)

Breamhunter schrieb:


> Eine Angelprüfung muß mMn jeder in Deutschland machen. Dort gibt es nach abgelegter Prüfung einen Prüfungsausweis. Mit dem Ding geht man zum Amt und bekommt dort einen Fischereischein. (Ist dann auch ein amtlich anerkannter Ausweis und braucht auch nie verlängert werden)
> ...


Wenn man den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit hat (bei uns in Thüringen einmalig 245€), braucht man den natürlich nicht verlängern. Gibt aber auch den Einjahresschein (18€), den Fünfjahresschein (45€) und den Zehnjahresschein (70€). In den Gebühren ist jeweils die entsprechende Fischereiabgabe enthalten.


----------



## thanatos (5. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> befristeten Touri-Fischereischein kaufen.


hallo irgend wie geht es hier etwas mit der Bezeichnung quer - du kannst eine 
Urlauber Angelberechtigung mit diversen Einschränkungen kaufen -
keine Raubfischangel erlaubt und oft keine Nachtangelberechtigung .
Ob in Thüringen , Mac Pom oder im Westharz für eine Urlauberkarte 
mußte ich jeweils nur den Fischereischein vorlegen , in Thüringen 
gab es einen kleinen Rabatt für Vereinsmitglieder - die Mitgliedschaft 
in verbandsfreien Vereinen wurde auch anerkannt .
Der Fischereischein ist ein Zeugnis , wie Schulabschluß ,Facharbeiter oder 
Führerschein - in letzterem wurde ja auch nicht rumgekritzelt - da gab es früher 
extra ne Stempelkarte .


----------



## bic zip (5. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Wenn man den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit hat (bei uns in Thüringen einmalig 245€), braucht man den natürlich nicht verlängern. Gibt aber auch den Einjahresschein (18€), den Fünfjahresschein (45€) und den Zehnjahresschein (70€). In den Gebühren ist jeweils die entsprechende Fischereiabgabe enthalten.


 Gib es in NRW leider nicht in der Form

Erteilung eines Jahresfischereischeins
Verwaltungsgebühren: 8 €
Fischereiabgabe: 8 €

Erteilung eines 5-Jahres-Fischereischeins
Verwaltungsgebühren: 24 €
Fischereiabgabe: 24 €

der 10 Jahresschein wär preislich Interessant  (Lebenslang für MICH 56 nicht mehr)


----------



## thanatos (5. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> In den Gebühren ist jeweils die entsprechende Fischereiabgabe enthalten.


in Brandenburg ist das ähnlich - aber das ist die Fischereiabgabe und nicht der 
Fischereischein .


----------



## thanatos (5. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Gib es in NRW leider nicht in der Form


Wenn du keine Prüfung zum Fischereischein abgelegt hast - hast du auch keinen .
Somit hast du nichts mit was du in einem anderen Bundesland eine 
Angelberechtigung erwerben kannst !


----------



## Blueser (5. Dezember 2022)

Also ein bunter Flickenteppich im "gut" organisierten Deutschland ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Dezember 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> hallo irgend wie geht es hier etwas mit der Bezeichnung quer - du kannst eine
> Urlauber Angelberechtigung mit diversen Einschränkungen kaufen -



Der *Touri-Fischereischein in MV* ist hier gleichwertig mit dem normalen FS aber eben nur 28 Tage gültig.

Aber ich wollte euch nicht völlig verwirren.
Weitermachen!


----------



## Breamhunter (5. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Wenn man den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit hat (bei uns in Thüringen einmalig 245€), braucht man den natürlich nicht verlängern. Gibt aber auch den Einjahresschein (18€), den Fünfjahresschein (45€) und den Zehnjahresschein (70€). In den Gebühren ist jeweils die entsprechende Fischereiabgabe enthalten.


Ich habe damals 10,- DM bezahlt. (ist mittlerweile glaube auch schon bei 30 Euros?) Das Ding hat hier mit Fischereiabgaben oder Angelerlaubnis gar nichts zu tun. Theoretisch könnte ich den Schein zu Hause an die Wand tackern. Werde ich hier nie brauchen. 
Wenn ich Angeln will, muß ich entweder Vereinsmitglied sein oder mir Gast-Angelkarten kaufen. Hier reicht der Prüfungsausweis bzw. der Mitgliedsausweis vom LV Niedersachsen (im VDSF bzw. DAFV sind wir ja gottseidank nicht mehr.)
Ich bin hier mittlerweile in 3 Angelvereinen Mitglied und habe somit auch genügend Auswahl


----------



## Breamhunter (5. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Also ein bunter Flickenteppich im "gut" organisierten Deutschland ...


So isses


----------



## thanatos (5. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weitermachen!


nöö jetzt reichtet - wenn ick im Sommer mal widder nach Macpom komme 
kofe ick mich so´n Fischereischein mal seh´n ob die eenen ohne Vorlage 
meines Fischereischeins  rausrücken ick bin jespannt .


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Dezember 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> wenn ick im Sommer mal widder nach Macpom komme
> kofe ick mich so´n Fischereischein mal seh´n ob die eenen ohne Vorlage
> meines Fischereischeins rausrücken ick bin jespannt .



Ja sicher.


----------



## Blueser (5. Dezember 2022)

Doppelt...


----------



## Blueser (5. Dezember 2022)

Als ich mir als damals nicht organisierter Angler in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern 2019 eine Gastkarte geholt hatte, wollten die einen Nachweis über die Fischereiabgabe haben. Und da hat eben der Verlängerungsstempel im Fischereischein gereicht. Hier die aktuellen Gebühren, welche mit einem entsprechenden Stempel im Fischereischein nachgewiesen werden:




__





						Fischereiabgabe | Thüringer Ministerium für Infrastruktur und Landwirtschaf
					






					infrastruktur-landwirtschaft.thueringen.de


----------



## Breamhunter (5. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Als ich mir als damals nicht organisierter Angler in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern 2019 eine Gastkarte geholt hatte, wollten die einen Nachweis über die Fischereiabgabe haben. Und da hat eben der* Verlängerungsstempel im Fischereischein* gereicht.


Und genau den gibts hier nicht. Deswegen gab es auch schon Diskussionen da oben. Nach reichlicher Überzeugungsarbeit gab es im Endeffekt doch ne Angelkarte.


----------



## Blueser (5. Dezember 2022)

Hier steht auch noch was dazu, Fischereiabgabe losgelöst *oder* implementiert im Fischereischein:




__





						Laden...
					





					www.dafv.de
				



Darin ist u.A. der Abschnitt "Nachweis Fischereiabgabe" interessant... 

Bei uns ist auch mit einmaliger Bezahlung des lebenslangen Scheins bei Ausstellung die Abgabe entrichtet (45€ Gebühren + 200€ Fischereiabgabe), also logischerweise ohne Verlängerungsstempel.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. Dezember 2022)

Breamhunter schrieb:


> Ich habe damals 10,- DM bezahlt. (ist mittlerweile glaube auch schon bei 30 Euros?) Das Ding hat hier mit Fischereiabgaben oder Angelerlaubnis gar nichts zu tun. Theoretisch könnte ich den Schein zu Hause an die Wand tackern. Werde ich hier nie brauchen.
> Wenn ich Angeln will, muß ich entweder Vereinsmitglied sein oder mir Gast-Angelkarten kaufen. Hier reicht der Prüfungsausweis bzw. der Mitgliedsausweis vom LV Niedersachsen (im VDSF bzw. DAFV sind wir ja gottseidank nicht mehr.)
> Ich bin hier mittlerweile in 3 Angelvereinen Mitglied und habe somit auch genügend Auswahl


Wenn du in 3 Vereinen Mitglied bist, wieviel Arbeitsstunden mußt du denn im Jahr pro Verein leisten? 
Als ich meinen Sportfischerprüfungs-Ausweis 2016 bei uns im Rathaus vorgelegt habe, waren auf einer Seite, wo die Unterschriften vom Prüfungsausschuß stehen,  die Stempel vom Ausstellungsort und - datum völlig ausgeblichen. 
War jedoch kein Problem, da die wichtigsten Daten auf der Vorderseite noch einwandfrei zu lesen waren (auf Schreibmaschine getippt).


----------



## Astacus74 (5. Dezember 2022)

So schaut der Fischereischein bei uns in Niedersachsen aus







hier ist das Foto und die Adresse (aus Datenschutzgründen abgedeckt)















Gruß Frank


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Dezember 2022)

Erst seit 2008!? 

Du Frischling   

R. S.  

P. S. : Gilted der Tourischein nich nur für 
Friedies?


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> P. S. : Gilted der Tourischein nich nur für
> Friedies?



In MV  ist er gleichwertig mit dem normalen FS, nur eben zeitlich begrenzt.


----------



## Astacus74 (6. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Erst seit 2008!?



Das ist mein zweiter der erste schwimmt irgendwo in der Elbe seit 2008, bin da beim Spinnfischen unfreiwillig baden gegangen und leider sind die Papiere dabei verloren gegangen

Also angeln tu ich seit 1989, und ich werd dir mit Frischling so einer wäre was für den Grill.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Breamhunter (6. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wenn du in 3 Vereinen Mitglied bist, wieviel Arbeitsstunden *mußt* du denn im Jahr pro Verein leisten?


Ein muß gibts hier nicht.
Bei Verein 1 u 2  ist das so geregelt,daß man Anfang des Jahres 50 Euro Arbeitsumlage zum Beitrag dazu bezahlt und dann 5 Euro pro Arbeitsdienststunde ausbezahlt kriegt. 
Beim 3. Verein beträgt der Jahresbeitrag 90 Euro und bei Teilnahme am Arbeitsdienst bekommt man einen Stempel in die Fangmeldekarte und bezahlt im nächsten Jahr nur 65 Euros.
Bei Verein 1 bin ich allerdings von der Arbeitsumlage befreit weil Mitglied im Ehrenrat. Und nächstes Jahr bin ich da 50 Jahre Mitglied und dann wird man (normalerweise) Ehrenmitglied und somit beitragsfrei bis LZE.


----------



## DenizJP (6. Dezember 2022)

Konnte nicht finden ob ich die Frage schon mal gestellt hatte..

hat es Vorteile wenn man eine BC Kombo zum Jiggen hat gegenüber dem Jiggen mit normaler Spinnrute?


das man also wirklich sagen kann eine Anschaffung ergibt Sinn?


----------



## bic zip (6. Dezember 2022)

Tackle Affe sagt: Ergibt Sinn!


----------



## DenizJP (6. Dezember 2022)

ich will diesmal aber mit Verstand und Logik an  das Thema rangehen!

Der Tackle Affe hilft da nur bedingt ^^


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2022)

Für mich gibt es mehr Nachteile als Vorteile.
Wenn du z.B deine Köder gerne mal wechselst, kannst du andauernd an der Achsquetsche wieder auf das neue Ködergewicht einstellen.
Dann kommen zumeist noch 1-3 Probewürfe bis alles wieder stimmt.
Deshalb haben die Pros auf ihren Bassbooten auch eine ganze Batterie an Castingruten, je Köder eine Rute.
Die haben wohl auch keine Lust auf das ständige Gefummel, bzw. keine Zeit dafür?
Weniger Wurfweite als mit der Stationärrolle, ist der zweite Grund, warum ich eher den Nachteil sehe.

Jürgen


----------



## Blueser (6. Dezember 2022)

Dito! Außer Coolnessfaktor sehe ich da nur Nachteile bei der BC.


----------



## DenizJP (6. Dezember 2022)

Das klingt überzeugend


----------



## bic zip (6. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es mehr Nachteile als Vorteile.
> Wenn du z.B deine Köder gerne mal wechselst, kannst du andauernd an der Achsquetsche wieder auf das neue Ködergewicht einstellen.
> Deshalb haben die Pros auf ihren Bassbooten auch eine ganze Batterie an Castingruten, je Köder eine Rute.
> Die haben wohl auch keine Lust auf das ständige Gefummel, bzw. keine Zeit dafür?
> ...


 Bei Daiwa gibt es den „Zero Adjuster“, das heisst die Achsquetsche ist ab Werk eingestellt und braucht nicht mehr angepackt werden.
(soviel zur Benutzerfreundlichen Theorie) 

Soll wohl suggerieren das die Magnetbremse so effektiv ist, das man nur dort noch verstellen kann/muss.
Auch haben die Rollen mit Übersetzungen wo du pro Kurbelumdrehung 1 Meter Schnur einholst. 

Wurfweite,je nach Skill, ist auch zu vernachlässigen.
Vorteil: das dauernde Bügelumgeklappe fällt weg.

Bin aber auch noch nicht so im Thema, fange grad erst am mit Baitcasten.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2022)

Vielleicht sollte ich mich doch mal mit der neuen Technik und ihrer Möglichkeiten beschäftigen?
So ist es z.B. so, wenn ich an meiner ollen ABU Ambassadeur die Magnetbremse, welche auch eigentlich eine Fliehkraftbremse ist, verstellen will, muss ich diese aufschrauben.
Allerdings werden die von dir geschilderten Daiwa Baitcaster auch ihren Preis haben, womit wir beim dritten Nachteil zu einer Statio wären.

Jürgen


----------



## thanatos (6. Dezember 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Bitte nur antworten auf die Frage nach der Anerkennung des *FISCHEREISCHEINS*


hallo , danke für die Antworten - ein Hoch auf die deutsche Kuddelmuddelbürokratie ,
ja nun bin ich einsichtig , die Frage ist nicht beantwortbar -


----------



## bic zip (6. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mich doch mal mit der neuen Technik und ihrer Möglichkeiten beschäftigen?
> So ist es z.B. so wenn ich an meiner ollen ABU Ambassadeur die Magnetbremse, welche auch eigentlich eine Fliehkraftbremse ist, verstellen will, muss ich diese aufschrauben.
> Allerdings werden die von dir geschilderten Daiwa Baitcaster auch ihren Preis haben, womit wir beim dritten Nachteil zu einer Statio wären.
> 
> Jürgen


Stimmt, Baitcaster sind durch die Bank etwas teurer.

Auch ein Nachteil (finde ich zumindest) das Rute, Rolle, Köder nur in gewissen (engen) Grenzen PERFEKT funktionieren, wobei wir wieder bei deinem Nachteil Beispiel wären „ganze Batterie Ruten auf dem Deck“

Stationärcombo ist da nicht so empfindlich, da kriegst du den Köder immer irgendwie raus.


----------



## vermesser (6. Dezember 2022)

Aus gegebenem Anlass: Kennt einer Produkte von Fanatik Fishing?


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Stationärcombo ist da nicht so empfindlich, da kriegst du den Köder immer irgendwie raus.


Stimmt, auch bei Windstärken wo mit der Multi schon lange Schluss ist.

Der Größte Vorteil einer Multirolle ist, wie du es ja auch schon dargestellt hast (Schnurfangbügel), eigentlich die quer stehende Achse, in Verbindung mit der Release Taste.
Deshalb Vorteil beim Vertikalangeln und beim Bigbaiten ebenso, da macht sich der Schnurfangbügel auch nicht so gut, mit der Umlenkung über das Schnurlaufröllchen.

Jürgen


----------



## thanatos (6. Dezember 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Das klingt überzeugend


ist es auch ich habe mir eine Combo zugelegt na ich habe jetzt eine die kommt
aber recht selten mit ans Wasser da die Nachteile eben überwiegen - aber das ist 
wie bei allem eben Ansichtssache .


----------



## jkc (6. Dezember 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Konnte nicht finden ob ich die Frage schon mal gestellt hatte..
> 
> hat es Vorteile wenn man eine BC Kombo zum Jiggen hat gegenüber dem Jiggen mit normaler Spinnrute?
> 
> ...


Ist viel Geschmacksache, aber für mich persönlich funktioniert das fast gar nicht. Fühlt sich mit der Stationärrolle 1000x besser an.
Grüße


----------



## Minimax (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich Angel 4 mal im Jahr mit der Spinnangel, und fange mit Glück ein paar Bärschlein oder dann und wann eine kleine Selbstmörderfritte. Ich bin dann jedesmal ganz stolz und aufgeregt. 'Hecht' ist halt ne mythische Silbe.
Meine Vorstellung von guter Köderführung besteht darin, mir keinen Drilling in die Hand oder einen Baum oder einen Spaziergängerhund  zu hauen.

Und dennoch, und dennoch... Herz begehrt dennoch und unvernünftigerweise eine Baitcastercombo


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Herz begehrt dennoch und unvernünftigerweise eine Baitcastercombo


Erinnere mich mal kurz vor GW noch mal, dann packe ich welche ein zum Probieren für dich. Danach weiß man viel eher, ob einem so was liegt und ob man sie wirklich braucht oder haben muß.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlass: Kennt einer Produkte von Fanatik Fishing?



Haken, Chebus und Grundbleie hab ich von denen. Alles taugliche Ware.


----------



## bic zip (6. Dezember 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> ist es auch ich habe mir eine Combo zugelegt na ich habe jetzt eine die kommt
> aber recht selten mit ans Wasser da die Nachteile eben überwiegen - aber das ist
> wie bei allem eben Ansichtssache .


Hier gibt es einen Marktplatz


----------



## thanatos (7. Dezember 2022)

noch ein Nachteil - man kann nicht wie bei einer Stationärrolle einfach mal 
die Rute wechseln .


----------



## vermesser (7. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Stimmt, auch bei Windstärken wo mit der Multi schon lange Schluss ist.
> 
> Der Größte Vorteil einer Multirolle ist, wie du es ja auch schon dargestellt hast (Schnurfangbügel), eigentlich die quer stehende Achse, in Verbindung mit der Release Taste.
> Deshalb Vorteil beim Vertikalangeln und beim Bigbaiten ebenso, da macht sich der Schnurfangbügel auch nicht so gut, mit der Umlenkung über das Schnurlaufröllchen.
> ...




Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, ganz ernst gemeint: Beim schweren und aktiven Salzwasserfischen (Poppern und sowas) sieht man nahezu nur Stationärrollen. Obwohl man ja immer behauptet, für große Fische und schwere Köder wäre das eigentlich besser mit einer Multi?

Und was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe, weil es fernab aller Vorlieben unlogisch ist: Warum haben ganz viele Baitcaster die Kurbel rechts? Das ist doch, natürlich für Rechtshänder, maximal unergonomisch. Ich werfe mit rechts aus, wechsel die Rute dann in die linke Hand, damit ich kurbeln kann...und das bei jedem Wurf? Wo es doch mit einer BC angeblich schneller geht?? Wenn BC macht für mich nur eine Linkshand Sinn, damit ich die Rute gar nicht aus der rechten Hand nehmen muss.

Für mich macht eine Multi eigentlich nur beim Methoden Sinn, wo man den Köder ab- oder auslässt...schleppen, vertikal...wobei genau dafür ja eigentlich m.W. ursprünglich die Baitrunner (Freilaufrollen) entwickelt worden sind. Karpfenangeln war ein Nebeneffekt.

Wobei genau dafür, nämlich fürs Auslegen beim Karpfenangeln, eine Multi ideal wäre...da nutzt sie aber irgendwie keiner. 

Andererseits wird behauptet, dass BC weiter wirft...komischerweise sah ich nie jemanden damit auf Meerforellen werfen, wo es wirklich auf Weite ankommen kann und wo man eigentlich sogar gut zu werfende Köder hat, also selbst nicht so gute Werfer damit klar kommen müssten...

Alles nicht so logisch...


----------



## alexpp (7. Dezember 2022)

Bei den Baitcastern darf man nicht immer mit der Logik an die Geschichte dran gehen.
Wie du schon selber schreibst, Rechtsshänder und Kurbel an der rechten Seite, bezüglich unlogisch gibt es da eigentlich keine Steigerung. Aber dem Menschen kann man fast alles einreden und anerziehen.


----------



## Jurben (7. Dezember 2022)

Hi,

Polbrillen mit Sehstärke am besten beim Optiker erfragen, oder? So fertige mit Sehstärke gibt es nicht. Sehe ich das richtig?
Wenn doch, dann würde es mir eine Menge Geld sparen, denn so eine Polbrille beim Optiker fängt bei bei 300€ an.
Gibt es hier Brillenträger die Polbrillen tragen?

Gruß,
Jurben


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Dezember 2022)

Gibt es günstig als Aufstecker für normale Brillen:





__





						Polarisationsbrille-Aufstecker
					

Der High-End Performance Polarisations-Aufstecker mit den einzigartigen polarisierenden Gläsern. Hier Online bei Angelsachse.de




					www.angelsachse.de


----------



## heinzi (7. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Wobei genau dafür, nämlich fürs Auslegen beim Karpfenangeln, eine Multi ideal wäre...da nutzt sie aber irgendwie keiner.


Ich habe Angler gekannt die fürs Karpfen-und Zanderangeln mit Naturköder nur Multirollen verwendet haben. Die sagten, einen feineren Freilauf als bei einer Multi gibt es nicht. Das ist allerdings schon viele Jahre her.


----------



## Jurben (7. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gibt es günstig als Aufstecker für normale Brillen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ja mal cool.
Du rettest mir den Tag. Wirklich.

Danke,
Jurben


----------



## vermesser (7. Dezember 2022)

Ich hatte solche Dinger schon von Decathlon Jurben . So richtig gut ging das nicht, durch das Streulicht von der Seite. Wenn dann solltest du eventuell überlegen diese Überbrillen zu verwenden, die auch an der Seite zu sind. Die hat ein Kumpel, der ist damit ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> So richtig gut ging das nicht, durch das Streulicht von der Seite.



Das haste ja bei einer normalen Brille mit Polarisation leider auch. Von daher sind die Aufstecker schon in Ordnung(und weitaus billiger).
Hab ich auch son Ding und es funktioniert.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Dezember 2022)

Bei Baitcastern ist der potenzielle Schnureinzug deutlich geringer.
Daher nimmt man beim Jiggen oder bspw. Speedangeln am Meer gerne Stationär.

Ich habe mir seinerzeit, als der Rhein noch vor Räubern überquoll, mal eine solche Kombi geholt und damit versucht, zu Jiggen.
Gefangen habe ich zwar mit diesem "Gerät",
mir dabei aber fast das Handgelenk gebrochen und nur kümmerliche Wurfweite erzielt.
Obwohl hölle-teuer, rostet und vergammelt das Zeuch seit über 30 Jahren im Keller.

R. S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab mal eine andere Frage, will das Treppenhaus neu streichen und bin weder Handwerker, noch malerisch begabt.

Kann man solche "verdreckten" Stellen einfach mit Pott Farbe und diesen Rollen überstreichen?
Worauf is zu achten, unter dieser Wandseite is der Treppenaufgang aus Stein vom Treppenhaus.
Abkleben nehm ich wohl an?

R. S.


----------



## Mescalero (7. Dezember 2022)

Ist das einfach nur verdreckt oder kommt da womöglich Feuchtigkeit von der Wandseite durch?

Wenn das nur oberflächlich verschmutzt/abgegriffen ist, kannst du einfach drüberrollen. Evtl sind mehrere Anstriche nötig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Dezember 2022)

Jupp.
Und vor allem die ganze Wand streichen und nicht nur den Fleck überrollen.


----------



## hanzz (7. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wenn das nur oberflächlich verschmutzt/abgegriffen ist, kannst du einfach drüberrollen. Evtl sind mehrere Anstriche nötig.


Sieht verdächtig nach Feuchtigkeit aus. 
Wenn das aber ausgeschlossen werden kann, wirklich mehrere Anstriche.
Dann aber die ganze Wand mehrfach streichen. Sonst sieht man nur an dieser Stelle den Mehrfachanstrich.

Wenn es sich da "nur" um Dreck handelt, kann man auch mit einem Radierschwamm vorarbeiten. 
Dann aber wieder gut für ein paar Stunden trocknen lassen.


----------



## thanatos (7. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> haben ganz viele Baitcaster die Kurbel rechts?


bei den Amis ist das eben anders - mußte beim Kauf drauf achten -
das einzige wo ich die Rechtskurbel nicht missen möchte ist beim schweren
Pilken in Norwegen -da ist es manchmal ganz gut wenn man die Seite wechseln 
kann - aber die nehme ich erst wenn es anstrengend ist .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2022)

Wenn es Schimmel ist, der sich gerne von Tapeten und Kleber ernährt, dann ist das ein echtes Problem, vor allem wenn es in der großen Wandfläche ist.
Sieht fast nach einer Glasfasertapete aus, die hat allerschlechteste Atmungseigenschaften.
An Innenecken und -kanten und Stürzen kommt sowass ja sogar leider recht leicht vor.

Den vor ein paar Wochen wieder mal vom profunden Altbausanierprofi erhaltenen ernsten Tip:
Nimm Kalkfarbe (das uralte Wandweiß), und der Schimmel ist tot und bleibt dir lange fern ...
Die Farbhersteller mit ihren teuren superduper Wandweißfarben (Alpinaweiß und son Kram) verdienen aber nicht mehr so viel,
 und fieserweise mag der Schimmel die Farben recht gerne . Der Mensch kann die nicht gut ab. Bei Kalkfarbe ist es anders herum 

Einzig da wo Abrieb durch Menschen und Kleidung an der Wand vorkommt, ist es doof mit der leichten Abreibbarkeit der Kalkfarbe.
Für mich überwiegt der Vorteil, gerade in Fluren, Treppenhäusern, Kellern, Abstellkammern, Bädern usw.
Selbst Toom b1 ist da mit wenig diversen Inhalten merklich schlechter, bei Kaltstellen in der Wand kommt der Schimmel immer wieder angeschlichen. 
Deswegen Änderungsbedarf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Kann man solche "verdreckten" Stellen einfach mit Pott Farbe und diesen Rollen überstreichen?
> Worauf is zu achten, unter dieser Wandseite is der Treppenaufgang aus Stein vom Treppenhaus.


Ist das deine Wand, und Treppenhaus oder eher öffentlich?
Hast du Kontrolle über mögliche Verursacher?


----------



## Blueser (7. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ist das einfach nur verdreckt oder kommt da womöglich Feuchtigkeit von der Wandseite durch?
> 
> Wenn das nur oberflächlich verschmutzt/abgegriffen ist, kannst du einfach drüberrollen. Evtl sind mehrere Anstriche nötig.


Mein Bruder ist als Malermeister selbstständig. Mit dieser Baumarktfarbe, auch die Teuren, sind natürlich mehrere Anstriche nötig. Bei dem Profizeugs, wo der Eimer locker über 100€ kostet, reicht wirklich ein Anstrich vollkommen aus. Er hatte mir das mal demonstriert, indem er auf eine frisch geweißte Wand mit der Rolle ein großes Kreuz gemacht hat. Anderentags war davon nichts mehr zu sehen. 
Schimmel ist natürlich ein anderes Thema...


----------



## Allround-Angler (7. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, ganz ernst gemeint: Beim schweren und aktiven Salzwasserfischen (Poppern und sowas) sieht man nahezu nur Stationärrollen. Obwohl man ja immer behauptet, für große Fische und schwere Köder wäre das eigentlich besser mit einer Multi?


Hat schon Rheinspezi erklärt. Wobei es auch mittlerweile BCs mit hoher Übersetzung geben dürfte?


vermesser schrieb:


> Und was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe, weil es fernab aller Vorlieben unlogisch ist: Warum haben ganz viele Baitcaster die Kurbel rechts? Das ist doch, natürlich für Rechtshänder, maximal unergonomisch. Ich werfe mit rechts aus, wechsel die Rute dann in die linke Hand, damit ich kurbeln kann...und das bei jedem Wurf? Wo es doch mit einer BC angeblich schneller geht?? Wenn BC macht für mich nur eine Linkshand Sinn, damit ich die Rute gar nicht aus der rechten Hand nehmen muss.


Einarmiges Werfen mit lässigem Knöpfendrücken geht auch. Zumindest habe ich das schon versucht. Angele aber sehr selten mit der BC.
Oder man wirft halt mit links.
Aber hast recht, einfach geht anders.


vermesser schrieb:


> Für mich macht eine Multi eigentlich nur beim Methoden Sinn, wo man den Köder ab- oder auslässt...schleppen, vertikal...wobei genau dafür ja eigentlich m.W. ursprünglich die Baitrunner (Freilaufrollen) entwickelt worden sind. Karpfenangeln war ein Nebeneffekt.
> 
> Wobei genau dafür, nämlich fürs Auslegen beim Karpfenangeln, eine Multi ideal wäre...da nutzt sie aber irgendwie keiner.


Benjamin Gründer hat mal ein Video zum Ablegen beim Karpfenangeln mit der BC gemacht.
Aber der moderne Karpfenangler von heute braucht doch unbedingt eine Freilaufrolle, außerdem sind lange Baitcaster-Ruten extrem rar am Markt.


vermesser schrieb:


> Andererseits wird behauptet, dass BC weiter wirft...komischerweise sah ich nie jemanden damit auf Meerforellen werfen, wo es wirklich auf Weite ankommen kann und wo man eigentlich sogar gut zu werfende Köder hat, also selbst nicht so gute Werfer damit klar kommen müssten...
> 
> Alles nicht so logisch...


Der weiteste Wurf wurde tatsächlich mit einer BC gemacht.
Aber die meisten Angler werfen tatsächlich mit der Statio weiter.
Bei mir kommt noch dazu, daß ich häufiger sehr niedrige Gewichte unter 5 g werfe.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Dezember 2022)

Bei Verschmutzungen abwaschen und komplette wand mit Farbe deckend beschichten… Bei der Struktur in der Tapete wirst du zwei Anstriche machen müssen um ein hochqualitatives Endergebnis zu erreichen…
Ein Meter Handlauf da anzubringen verhindert zukünftige Verschmutzungen, falls sich immer Personen an der wand festhalten…
Oder du streichst es mit Latexfarbe und kannst es öfters abwaschen…

Ist es ein Schimmelschaden oder sonstiges dann die Ursachen erst beheben, sonst kommt es immer wieder… 
Für etwas länger als nur kurzfristig kannst du die Stelle vorbehandeln und anschließend mit einer 
Isolierfarbe beschichten um das durchdringen zu verhindern und natürlich danach streichen…
Vorsicht, hinter der Isolierschicht lebt es weiter und ist nur nicht zu sehen…

Und ja, es gibt bei Maler sehr gute Farben wo man die Ansätze nicht sieht und ein Anstrich ausreicht oder wenn man nächsten Tag einzelne Stellen nacharbeitet…


----------



## Jurben (7. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Ich hatte solche Dinger schon von Decathlon Jurben . So richtig gut ging das nicht, durch das Streulicht von der Seite. Wenn dann solltest du eventuell überlegen diese Überbrillen zu verwenden, die auch an der Seite zu sind. Die hat ein Kumpel, der ist damit ganz zufrieden.


Man lernt ja immer dazu. 
Ich denke ich werde mir 2 Fit-Over Brillen kaufen. Eine Mit gelben Gläsern, eine mit Braunen.
Sollte so passen, oder?

VG,
Jurben


----------



## jkc (7. Dezember 2022)

Jo, die Farben wären meine Empfehlung


----------



## vonda1909 (7. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haken, Chebus und Grundbleie hab ich von denen. Alles taugliche Ware.


Was kann man am Grundblei falsch machen?


----------



## jkc (7. Dezember 2022)

scharfe Kanten oder zu geringer Durchmesser an der Durchlaufbohrung, schlechte Wirbel oder die zu knapp eingegossen, schlecht passende Gewichte, zu kleine Öse, rostende Ösen - es gibt nichts was es nicht gibt 

Kommt mitunter aber auch auf den Anwendungsfall an, so Birnenbleie mit eingegossenem Wirbel wurden mir z.B. durch springende / sich schüttelnde Hechte regelmäßig gekillt wenn ich die zur Beschwerung von Shallowrigs im Karabiner mit eingehängt habe, seit ich auf feste Ösen gewechselt habe, habe ich so nicht ein einziges Blei mehr verloren.


----------



## vonda1909 (7. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Sieht verdächtig nach Feuchtigkeit aus.
> Wenn das aber ausgeschlossen werden kann, wirklich mehrere Anstriche.
> Dann aber die ganze Wand mehrfach streichen. Sonst sieht man nur an dieser Stelle den Mehrfachanstrich.
> 
> ...


Nehme dir einen Schleifer (Schleifgiraffe mit Sauger)danach Tiefengrund  und eine Gute Farbe so reicht ein Anstrich


----------



## vonda1909 (7. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> scharfe Kanten oder zu geringer Durchmesser an der Durchlaufbohrung, schlechte Wirbel oder die zu knapp eingegossen, schlecht passende Gewichte, zu kleine Öse, rostende Ösen - es gibt nichts was es nicht gibt


Na gut ich benutze seid 30 Jahren  meine selbst  gegessen  mit Messingösen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Na gut ich benutze seid 30 Jahren  meine selbst  gegessen  mit Messingösen


gegessen klingt jetzt echt interessant, du bist ja wohl schlimmer drauf als ein Hecht oder Tigerhai


----------



## Los 2 (7. Dezember 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Na gut ich benutze seid 30 Jahren meine selbst gegessen mit Messingösen


Bin gerade etwas überfordert


----------



## vermesser (7. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Mandulas zum Zanderangeln? Die Idee hat ja was. Gibt es konkrete Erfahrungen damit? Oder mit der ähnlichen Variante Porolonka?


Da sind sie, gemäß Übersetzer für Hecht, Wels und Barsch und handgefertigt in der Ukraine...bin gespannt. Die Haken sind scharf, Die Verarbeitung soweit ok.


----------



## Vanner (7. Dezember 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Na gut ich benutze seid 30 Jahren meine selbst gegessen mit Messingösen



Schmecken die denn?


----------



## DenizJP (7. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Bei Baitcastern ist der potenzielle Schnureinzug deutlich geringer.
> Daher nimmt man beim Jiggen oder bspw. Speedangeln am Meer gerne Stationär.
> 
> Ich habe mir seinerzeit, als der Rhein noch vor Räubern überquoll, mal eine solche Kombi geholt und damit versucht, zu Jiggen.
> ...


Eigentlich wollte ich ja meiner Frau den Thread zeigen und sagen „Guck ich brauche ne neue BC Kombi!“

Aber das hat sich ja nun erledigt……

Danke für nix!!11


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2022)

Sei froh, es gibt noch genug anderes zu kaufen, soviel Auswahl, recht niedrige Preis und erst recht Sonderangebote gab es noch nie.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (7. Dezember 2022)

Jurben schrieb:


> Man lernt ja immer dazu.
> Ich denke ich werde mir 2 Fit-Over Brillen kaufen. Eine Mit gelben Gläsern, eine mit Braunen.
> Sollte so passen, oder?
> 
> ...



Hallo Jurben, 

Ich verwende diese von COCOONS schon seit Jahren als Brillenträger und bin seitdem immer ganz zufrieden gewesen! Die Marke und das Modell kann ich Dir als Kaufentscheidung auch empfehlen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Dezember 2022)

Muss man wirklich die Brillen haben oder ist es nur Mode …
Habe auch eine, benutze die aber nie… Von wegen die Fische besser zu sehen… Gegen Sonnenschein aber ok…


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Dezember 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Von wegen die Fische besser zu sehen…



Im Rhein eher weniger. Das funktionert nur in flachem/klarem Wasser.


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Dezember 2022)

Und ohne Wellen (wenigstens bei mir)


----------



## jkc (7. Dezember 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Muss man wirklich die Brillen haben oder ist es nur Mode …
> Habe auch eine, benutze die aber nie… Von wegen die Fische besser zu sehen… Gegen Sonnenschein aber ok…


Es ist einer meiner wichtigsten Ausrüstungsgegenstände. Es gibt Situationen wo man wirklich Fische besser sehen kann, ist für meine Angelei aber eher unbedeutend, wenn auch interessant wenn es eintritt. Was mir viel wichtiger ist, gerade vom Boot, es ist eine riesen Erleichterung für die Augen. Klar was das angeht könnte man auch ne gewöhnliche Sonnenbrille nehmen; Aber warum wenn man auch ne polarisierte nehmen kann. Also gut investierte 5 bis 40€.


----------



## hanzz (7. Dezember 2022)

Auch gerade im Winter bei tief stehender Sonne und nassen Fahrbahnen eine Wohltat für die Augen.


----------



## Mescalero (7. Dezember 2022)

Es kommt auf den Winkel des einfallenden Lichtes an, manchmal bringt es was und manchmal stört die Brille eher.

In neun von zehn Fällen vergesse ich das Ding zu Hause und vermisse es eigentlich auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## DenizJP (7. Dezember 2022)

Die können helfen am Ufer ruhende Fische zu erspähen bevor man sie verschreckt 

Bei kleinen Bächen durchaus hilfreich


----------



## jkc (7. Dezember 2022)

Oder sie kann einem auch mal schnell nen Urlaub retten wenn man in Schweden nur auf einen Stein nicht drauf fährt, den man ohne Brille nicht gesehen hätte. Ich kenne wirklich keinen anderen Ausrüstungsgegenstand, der für so wenig Geld, soviel Mehrwert über alle Angeltechniken, ausgenommen "Nachtangeln" bietet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2022)

Die Nicht-Bootfahrer denken immer, ihre beste Rute oder Rolle wäre teuer


----------



## hanzz (7. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> wenn man in Schweden nur auf einen Stein nicht drauf fährt


Jo. Am Ebro hats auch vor dicken Brocken unter Wasser geholfen, bis auf einmal. 
Schraube am Arsch.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,

beim Fliegenfischen absolut unentbehrlich, da hier Brille und Kopfbedeckung schon allein wegen der Verletzungsgefahr durch einen verblasenen Wurf ein absolutes Muss ist, ganz abgesehen mal von dem besseren Erspähen der Fische.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## silverfish (7. Dezember 2022)

Also Fazit.
Schimmel auf der BC  wird auch durch die streulichtartige Polbrille nicht verkalkt,aber mit Radierschwamm kann man ihn entfernen.


----------



## Minimax (7. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Es kommt auf den Winkel des einfallenden Lichtes an, manchmal bringt es was und manchmal stört die Brille eher.





Lajos1 schrieb:


> beim Fliegenfischen absolut unentbehrlich, da hier Brille und Kopfbedeckung schon allein wegen der Verletzungsgefahr durch einen verblasenen Wurf ein absolutes Muss ist, ganz abgesehen mal von dem besseren Erspähen der Fische



Plus, für die Posenangler, insbesondere bei Fliessgewässern und treibender Pose, hebt eine gelbe oder amber Polbrille das Signalorange der Posenspitze besonders hervor und reduziert Oberflächenreflexe. Der Unterschied ist enorm und ermöglicht deutlich längere Driften.


----------



## vonda1909 (7. Dezember 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> gegessen klingt jetzt echt interessant, du bist ja wohl schlimmer drauf als ein Hecht oder Tigerhai


Oh du hast den Fehler  gefunden  bekommst  ein leckerchen. 
Für die nicht  so schlauen es sollte  gegossen  heißen.


----------



## Jurben (8. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Hallo Jurben,
> 
> Ich verwende diese von COCOONS schon seit Jahren als Brillenträger und bin seitdem immer ganz zufrieden gewesen! Die Marke und das Modell kann ich Dir als Kaufentscheidung auch empfehlen...
> Anhang anzeigen 425896
> ...


Coole Sache. Welches Modell ist es denn? Die werde ich mir auch kaufen. Hast Du auch die Gelben und Braunen Gläser?
Für mich zum spinnern an den Hamburger Kanälen wohl gut geeignet denke ich. Blendet schon ordentlich, wenn die Sonne neben der Elbphilharmonie auf das Wasser knallt.

Vielen Dank auch an alle anderen, die mir Tips gegeben haben.

Jurben


----------



## vermesser (8. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Da sind sie, gemäß Übersetzer für Hecht, Wels und Barsch und handgefertigt in der Ukraine...bin gespannt. Die Haken sind scharf, Die Verarbeitung soweit ok.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425895











Der kleine am 7 Gramm Chebu, der große am 12 Gramm Chebu...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (8. Dezember 2022)

Jurben schrieb:


> Coole Sache. Welches Modell ist es denn? Die werde ich mir auch kaufen. Hast Du auch die Gelben und Braunen Gläser?
> Für mich zum spinnern an den Hamburger Kanälen wohl gut geeignet denke ich. Blendet schon ordentlich, wenn die Sonne neben der Elbphilharmonie auf das Wasser knallt.
> 
> Vielen Dank auch an alle anderen, die mir Tips gegeben haben.
> ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Jo. Am Ebro hats auch vor dicken Brocken unter Wasser geholfen, bis auf einmal.
> Schraube am Arsch.


Ey, das tat bestimmt weh


----------



## Jurben (8. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 425928


Die werde ich mir auf jeden Fall holen.
Das ist ja mehr für Sonnenlicht geeignet.

Meinst Du die "Pilot Black Lemon" wäre gut für Wolken und Dämmerung?








						Cocoons Fitovers Europe : Pilot (L) Black Lemon UV Filters
					

A Soft Touch, jet-black chassis is paired with a precisely regulated polycarbonate UV filtering system. The non-polarized Polare lemon filter is an ultra high contrast absorptive tint that allows 86% visible light transmission, while blocking 100% of lightwaves up to 470 nm and all UVA/UVB rays...




					cocoons.nl
				




Grüße,
Jurben


----------



## heinzi (8. Dezember 2022)

Jurben schrieb:


> Meinst Du die "Pilot Black Lemon" wäre gut für Wolken und Dämmerung?


Bestimmt sogar. Mit gelben Gläsern sieht die dunkle wolkenverhangene Welt gleich viel freundlicher aus. Hat allerdings den Nachteil, das aufkommende Unwetter, so ist mir das mal in Norwegen passiert, gleich weniger bedrohlich und damit auch später wahrgenommen werden. Bei grellen Sonnenschein würde ich eher zu braunen oder grauer Gläsern greifen und bei dunklen Wetter eher zu gelben Gläsern. Wichtig ist auch, das die Gläser einen UV Schutz haben. Die Wirkungsweise der Gläser ist, unabhängig von der Einfärbung, immer gleich. Der Polfilter lässt nur Licht, was auf einer Ebene schwingt, durch. Dadurch werden Oberflächenreflexionen stark minimiert was dazu führt, das man "tiefer" ins Wasser schauen kann. Also auf dem Meer bei heller Sonneneinstrahlung sind die Polbrillen Gold wert und unverzichtbar. Die Augen werden es einem danken.


----------



## bic zip (8. Dezember 2022)

Nicht erschrecken um 11:00 und denken man hätte im Anglerboard Adventskalender gewonnen…das ist nur der Probealarm   









						Bundesweiter Warntag am 8. Dezember
					

Aktionstag zur Erprobung der Warninfrastruktur: Am 8. Dezember 2022 erproben Bund, Länder und Kommunen ihre Warnsysteme in einer gemeinsamen Übung. Dazu wird um 11 Uhr eine Warnung ausgelöst; um 11:45 Uhr gibt es eine Entwarnung.




					www.bbk.bund.de


----------



## Blueser (8. Dezember 2022)

Kurz vor 11 kam die Meldung bei mir aufs Smartphone...


----------



## Jurben (8. Dezember 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Bestimmt sogar. Mit gelben Gläsern sieht die dunkle wolkenverhangene Welt gleich viel freundlicher aus. Hat allerdings den Nachteil, das aufkommende Unwetter, so ist mir das mal in Norwegen passiert, gleich weniger bedrohlich und damit auch später wahrgenommen werden. Bei grellen Sonnenschein würde ich eher zu braunen oder grauer Gläsern greifen und bei dunklen Wetter eher zu gelben Gläsern. Wichtig ist auch, das die Gläser einen UV Schutz haben. Die Wirkungsweise der Gläser ist, unabhängig von der Einfärbung, immer gleich. Der Polfilter lässt nur Licht, was auf einer Ebene schwingt, durch. Dadurch werden Oberflächenreflexionen stark minimiert was dazu führt, das man "tiefer" ins Wasser schauen kann. Also auf dem Meer bei heller Sonneneinstrahlung sind die Polbrillen Gold wert und unverzichtbar. Die Augen werden es einem danken.


Vielen vielen Dank!
Weihnachtenn kann kommen.

Jurben


----------



## bic zip (8. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kurz vor 11 kam die Meldung bei mir aufs Smartphone...


Boah, erschrocken hab ich mich trotzdem, war ja ein fieser Ton.

Naja, Warnton halt


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (8. Dezember 2022)

Sirenen sind bei uns aber nicht angegangen, obwohl das im Radio so angekündigt wurde. Na, egal, tausende, wenn nicht sogar Millionen von Bürgern haben bestimmt gleichzeitig nach ihrem Handy gegriffen und haben den Alarm 2x weggeklickt....
Hoffentlich tritt nie der Ernstfall ein!


----------



## Mescalero (8. Dezember 2022)

Echt ein fieser Ton, ich wusste gar nicht, dass mein Knochen den kann.
Aber eigentlich ist es doch gut zu wissen, dass so etwas auch in D funktioniert. Das ist ja durchaus nicht selbstverständlich.


----------



## Lorenz (8. Dezember 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Die Wirkungsweise der Gläser ist, unabhängig von der Einfärbung, immer gleich. Der Polfilter lässt nur Licht, was auf einer Ebene schwingt, durch. Dadurch werden Oberflächenreflexionen stark minimiert ...



Beim Polarisationsfilter macht die Ausrichtung einen Unterschied. Ob das einen Unterschied bei Brillen zum Angeln macht bzw ob die ggfs je nach Hersteller unterschiedlich ausgerichtet sind, weiß ich nicht. Es handelt sich auch nicht nur um einen Polarisationsfilter, sondern es werden auch unterschiedliche Wellenlängen in unterschiedlichen Ausmaßen durchgelassen oder eben nicht. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand mal Zeit und Lust verschiedene Polbrillen zu testen; z.B. an einem Steg mit Metermaß und einer Art Farbtafel...

Maui Jim hat ein Brillenglas, dass viel Licht durchlässt, aber eine relativ neutrale Farbe hat (HT nennen die das). Das würde ich (wieder) kaufen, statt gelb. Neutral-graue Modelle für viel Licht gibt es jedemenge.


----------



## jkc (8. Dezember 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht hat ja jemand mal Zeit und Lust verschiedene Polbrillen zu testen; ...


Moin, es gibt auf jeden Fall Unterschiede, in Schottland hatten wir z.B. einen Hecht in 30cm Wassertiefe vorm Boot stehen, den mein Kumpel mit seiner Gamaktsu-Brille nicht sehen konnte, ich mit meiner Eye-Level aber richtig gut, wir haben dann auch die Brillen gewechselt.
Bisher bin ich aber davon ausgegangen, dass es am seitlichen Lichteinfall lag, da es meines Wissens beim Polfilter nur ja oder nein gibt.


----------



## heinzi (8. Dezember 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Beim Polarisationsfilter macht die Ausrichtung einen Unterschied. Ob das einen Unterschied bei Brillen zum Angeln macht bzw ob die ggfs je nach Hersteller unterschiedlich ausgerichtet sind, weiß ich nicht. Es handelt sich auch nicht nur um einen Polarisationsfilter, sondern es werden auch unterschiedliche Wellenlängen in unterschiedlichen Ausmaßen durchgelassen oder eben nicht.


Ich denke das die Ausrichtung ziemlich identisch bei den Brillen sind. Und die unterschiedlichen Färbungen der Gläser erklären sich ja gerade wegen bzw. aufgrund der Wellenlängen des Lichtes. Bei der Mikroskopie habe ich sehr oft "richtige" Polarisationsfilter verwendet deren Gitter gegeneinander verdreht werden können. Vermutlich wirst du so etwas auch bei der Fotografie verwenden. Damit gelingen doch wirklich schöne Effekte.


----------



## vermesser (8. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 425928



Nochmal zu den Cocoons. Welches Modell war das jetzt? Ich such ja auch noch. Und welchen Einfluss hat die Farbe der Gläser?


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Echt ein fieser Ton, ich wusste gar nicht, dass mein Knochen den kann.
> Aber eigentlich ist es doch gut zu wissen, dass so etwas auch in D funktioniert. Das ist ja durchaus nicht selbstverständlich.


Jo, echt ein Drecksgeräusch. 
Dachte zuerst, was is denn jetzt wieder kaputt... Heizung geplatzt? 

Also hab mich tüchtig erschreckt... 

R. S.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Dezember 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Bestimmt sogar. Mit gelben Gläsern sieht die dunkle wolkenverhangene Welt gleich viel freundlicher aus. Hat allerdings den Nachteil, das aufkommende Unwetter, so ist mir das mal in Norwegen passiert, gleich weniger bedrohlich und damit auch später wahrgenommen werden. Bei grellen Sonnenschein würde ich eher zu braunen oder grauer Gläsern greifen und bei dunklen Wetter eher zu gelben Gläsern. Wichtig ist auch, das die Gläser einen UV Schutz haben. Die Wirkungsweise der Gläser ist, unabhängig von der Einfärbung, immer gleich. Der Polfilter lässt nur Licht, was auf einer Ebene schwingt, durch. Dadurch werden Oberflächenreflexionen stark minimiert was dazu führt, das man "tiefer" ins Wasser schauen kann. Also auf dem Meer bei heller Sonneneinstrahlung sind die Polbrillen Gold wert und unverzichtbar. Die Augen werden es einem danken.


Hallo,

richtig. Eigentlich braucht man zwei, eine für Sonnenschein (braun o.Ä.) und eine für bedecktes Wetter (gelb).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Tricast (8. Dezember 2022)

Wir haben eine Rote damit man die roten Spitzen der Posen besser sehen kann. Es macht schon einen großen Unterschied aus ob mit oder ohne Brille. Die roten Flötenantennen der Waggler sehe ich auch noch auf 50m sehr deutlich. Wichtig dabei ist nur die Seiten müssen abgedunkelt sein, es darf möglichst kein Licht einfallen.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## thanatos (8. Dezember 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Muss man wirklich die Brillen haben


nö muß man nicht ist aber ganz angenehm beim Fliegenfischen da sie die Spiegelung vom Wasser nimmt und auch mitunter beim stippen mit sehr filigranen Posen .


----------



## Mikesch (9. Dezember 2022)

Nochmal kurz zurück zur BC,
Moderne Rollen sind mit den Modellen von vor 30 Jahren nicht zu vergleichen.
Fast alle BCs gibt es als Links- u. Rechtshandmodell.

Es stimmt schon, dass man eine BC nicht unbedingt benötigt, aber wenn der "Tackleaffe" ruft kann man sich nicht wehren.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Dezember 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zurück zur BC,
> Moderne Rollen sind mit den Modellen von vor 30 Jahren nicht zu vergleichen.
> Fast alle BCs gibt es als Links- u. Rechtshandmodell.
> 
> Es stimmt schon, dass man eine BC nicht unbedingt benötigt, aber wenn der "Tackleaffe" ruft kann man sich nicht wehren.


Hallo,

ich habe ein gutes Rezept gegen den "Tackleaffen" und auch alle anderen "muss ich sofort haben Attacken". Ganz einfach so 3/4 Wochen abwarten und wenn man dann immer noch meint man braucht die Sache unbedingt, dann erst kaufen.  Praktiziere ich seit Jahrzehnten und hat mich vor manchen unnützen Kauf bewahrt .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## zulu (9. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Echt ein fieser Ton, ich wusste gar nicht, dass mein Knochen den kann.
> Aber eigentlich ist es doch gut zu wissen, dass so etwas auch in D funktioniert. Das ist ja durchaus nicht selbstverständlich.


Das fiese hätte ich auch gerne gehört.
Das neueste Gerät nützt nichts , es gibt immer noch jede Menge Funklöcher in den Mittelgebirgen.
Nicht einmal eine Nachricht für einen verpassten Alarm gab es.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (9. Dezember 2022)

Mal ne frage vom Spinanfänger.
Blinker bei Nacht, läuft das? Reicht der Reiz der Bewegung oder braucht es auch das Blinken.

Zweite Frage wäre. Mit Gufi bei Nacht helle oder dunkle Köder oder ist das Gewässer bzw Zielfisch spezifisch und muss erangelt werden?
 Ach ja ich Angel im Main also Strömung und trübes Wasser 

Gruß Max


----------



## vermesser (9. Dezember 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein gutes Rezept gegen den "Tackleaffen" und auch alle anderen "muss ich sofort haben Attacken". Ganz einfach so 3/4 Wochen abwarten und wenn man dann immer noch meint man braucht die Sache unbedingt, dann erst kaufen.  Praktiziere ich seit Jahrzehnten und hat mich vor manchen unnützen Kauf bewahrt .
> 
> ...



So ähnlich praktiziere ich das mittlerweile auch. Was ich auch nach einigen Nächten drüber schlafen immer noch zu brauchen meine, das hol ich. Vorher nicht.


----------



## vermesser (9. Dezember 2022)

Allerdings hat mir meine große Fresse nach dem Aufräumen des Kellers eine Challenge der Familie eingetragen. Ich habe großspurig verkündet, dass ich alles habe und ein Jahr mindestens keinen Angelladen brauche. Mit drei Ausnahmen: Reparaturen, Lebendköder und Angelkarten. Und nun wollen die das durchziehen...ich darf nicht bestellen, nicht in Laden und soll nur vom Bestand leben...


----------



## vermesser (9. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> So ähnlich praktiziere ich das mittlerweile auch. Was ich auch nach einigen Nächten drüber schlafen immer noch zu brauchen meine, das hol ich. Vorher nicht.



Übrigens, was ich im Freundeskreis, bei mir selbst und auch bei dem Zwerg schon feststelle...gar nicht mal so selten hat man etwas ähnliches wie das, was man gern kaufen würde, noch in irgendwelchen Kisten. Ging mir letztens so. Ich meinte unbedingt gelbe Twister zu brauchen...um nach dem Kauf (plus Jigs) festzustellen, dass im Keller noch Zandertails von Profiblinker liegen und auch noch 3-5 passende Jigs in der Vorratsbox lagen, die ich mal von irgendwelchen zerbissenen Gummis entfernt habe...

Erst drüber schlafen, dann suchen, dann kaufen...


----------



## DenizJP (9. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Mal ne frage vom Spinanfänger.
> Blinker bei Nacht, läuft das? Reicht der Reiz der Bewegung oder braucht es auch das Blinken.
> 
> Zweite Frage wäre. Mit Gufi bei Nacht helle oder dunkle Köder oder ist das Gewässer bzw Zielfisch spezifisch und muss erangelt werden?
> ...


Kaum geblinkert kann ich nicht beurteilen.


GuFi klappen bei mir eigentlich die meisten naturellen Dekore gut wie mit Zweifarben-Muster.

und auch alles wo nachts gute Silhouette zum Licht erscheint.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (9. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir ist das so: Im Laufe des Jahres habe ich zwei Rollen gewonnen, die immer noch in den Originalkartons ungefischt liegen. 
Vielleicht kommt noch eine dazu... 

Ich weiß noch nicht, wo und wie lange ich nächstes Jahr Urlaub mache, an Nord- oder Ostsee? 
Da will ich natürlich auch angeln, wenn von mir der Tackle-Affe wieder Besitz ergreifen will, schnappe ich mir den Askari-Katalog und blättere solange, bis der der Anfall wieder vorbei ist! 
Das funktioniert immer wieder...


----------



## jkc (9. Dezember 2022)

Nimm ne Farbe der Du vertraust und die fängt. Nachts noch viel egaler als ohnehin. Nimm was grelles / helles mit dem Gedanken, dass sie es gut sehen oder was ganz dunkles was sich angeblich gut abhebt oder was natürliches um möglichst nah an der Beute zu bleiben, ich verspreche Dir - alles funktioniert.  
Bzgl. Blinker bei Dunkelheit war ich früher lange skeptisch und habe bis heute erst einen Fisch so gefangen. Habe die letzten Tage paar Male noch drüber nachgedacht und sehe keinen Grund warum das nicht laufen sollte. Im kaffeebraunem Hochwasser mit maximal 10cm Sichtweite habe ich jedenfalls sogar schon gut mit gefangen, so habe ich vorgestern erst seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder nen Blinker geworfen und will das auch n bisl im Blick behalten.

Grüße


----------



## Mikesch (9. Dezember 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein gutes Rezept gegen den "Tackleaffen" und auch alle anderen "muss ich sofort haben Attacken". Ganz einfach so 3/4 Wochen abwarten und wenn man dann immer noch meint man braucht die Sache unbedingt, dann erst kaufen.  Praktiziere ich seit Jahrzehnten und hat mich vor manchen unnützen Kauf bewahrt .
> 
> ...


Die "Soforthabenmuss"-Attacken kann ich gut abwehren, da ich kein Spontan-Internetkäufer bin und im Ort kein Angelgerätehändler mehr ansässig ist.
Allerdings schwelt der Wunsch nach einer BC für relativ leichte Köder schon seit einem halben Jahr. Rolle letztes Jahr auf den Markt gekommen, derzeit nirgends vorrätig. Werde demnächst den HmV aufsuchen und fragen ob er das Teil besorgen kann.


vermesser schrieb:


> Allerdings hat mir meine große Fresse nach dem Aufräumen des Kellers eine Challenge der Familie eingetragen. Ich habe großspurig verkündet, dass ich alles habe und ein Jahr mindestens keinen Angelladen brauche. Mit drei Ausnahmen: Reparaturen, Lebendköder und Angelkarten. Und nun wollen die das durchziehen...ich darf nicht bestellen, nicht in Laden und soll nur vom Bestand leben...


Habe in diesem Jahr noch keine Bestellung aufgegeben.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Dezember 2022)

Genau, Köder des Vertrauens fängt immer !!!!
Ich habe jedes Jahr ein oder zwei neue Farbmuster die dann meine Lieblinge werden, auch wenn mit den alten auch was gehen würde… nichtsdestotrotz verwende ich UV-Aktive Köder nachts die mich unter der UV-Lampe gut ansprechen… Tagsüber gedeckte/ natürliche Farben…
Dran glauben, fängt immer


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (9. Dezember 2022)

Danke das hilft mir schon mal weiter somit muss ich nur noch meinen eigenen Glaubensköder finden


----------



## jkc (9. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> ...erst seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder nen Blinker geworfen und will das auch n bisl im Blick behalten.


Wobei der früher für mich größte Vorteil des Blinkers - die gute Wurfweite - etwas verloren gegangen ist. Ich komme mit nem gut fliegendem Shallowriggummi mit um 100g mindestens genauso weit wie mit nem 38g Effzett-Klon, gut fliegender Wobbler ca. 20% kürzer und mit guten Weitwurfködern wesentlich weiter...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Danke das hilft mir schon mal weiter somit muss ich nur noch meinen eigenen Glaubensköder finden


Erst das Gewässer entschlüsseln dabei kommt der Glaubensköder von allein… Das ist ein Teufelskreis …


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Dezember 2022)

Moin, 
Ich geh' mal meine Multi-Barschzuppler Baitkaster - Pistolengriffrute I'm Keller suchen. 
Seinerzeit extrem teuer aus Schweden. Und hat für einen Zander von etwa 60cm. "gereicht"... Wie gesagt praktisch ungefischt. 
Vllt. Wird man sich ja bei Interesse "einig" 

R. S.


----------



## DenizJP (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich denke der größte Faktor ist unter anderem......das Gewässer.. 

was will man fangen wenn kaum Fische da sind bzw. auf 20% die meisten sich sammeln.

Da bleibt einem halt meist nur Gewässerwechsel oder eben die 20% finden.


----------



## jkc (9. Dezember 2022)

Das mit den 20% ist ja in allen Gewässern so.


----------



## DenizJP (9. Dezember 2022)

also ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht wo der Fischbestand besser ist als anderswo kann man leichter nach der Theorie bzw. Schema F abangeln erfolgreich.


also die Fische stehen öfters da wo sie laut Theorie auch stehen müssten.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Dezember 2022)

Theorie und Erfahrung sind zwei ganz groß verschiedene Welten und Gewässerkenntnis ein ganz großer Joker oben drauf… Checkst du wie die Fische ticken, bist du gaaaaanz weit vorne …
Ich glaube nicht daran, wenn jemand an jkc Gewässer einfach auf gut Glück angeln würde, der dann genauso gut fangen würde… 

Ich behaupte mal : er geht gezielt angeln, andere würden nur ihr Glück probieren …


----------



## DenizJP (9. Dezember 2022)

sicherlich!


nur denke ich stehen die Chancen besser in einem "fischreichen" Gewässer gegenüber einem Gewässer wo der Angeldruck entweder die Fische extrem vorsichtig gemacht hat oder den Bestand hart dezimiert hat..


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Dezember 2022)

Bei der Köderführung gibt's für mich kein Schema F oder Lehrbuch - ich kombiniere immer alles Mögliche spontan je nach Bock.

So bekommt ein Action-Gummifisch z. B. zwei normale Faulenzer-Umdrehungen mit Auftippen, dann eine grundnahe Leierstrecke mit ein paar Twitches, wird dann nach dem Auftippen angejiggt und dann ohne Twitches ein paar Meter normal geleiert.

Dann ein paar normale Jigger mit Aufsetzen, da evtl. ein paar Pulls oder ne Schleifstrecke etc. - dann ein Grundstopp mit Zucken auf der Stelle (dank Arschhoch-Tipup-Head).

Danach dann wieder etwas, das mir grade spontan in den Sinn kommt - da weiß ich nie vorher, was ich als nächstes einstreue. Standard ist bei mir, dass es keinen Standard gibt.

Könnte man als "freie Improvisation" bezeichnen - da ist nichts mit Denken, nur mit Machen.

Alles mit möglichst langsamer Geschwindigkeit und mit dem Ziel, ein möglichst "angeschlagenes" Bewegungsmuster (= Simulation leichter Beute) zu erzeugen

--> Der Raubfisch soll den Eindruck bekommen, dass da gerade was Leckeres verreckt und stressfrei reinlötbar ist.

Praktiziere ich z. B. auch mit Blinkern oder Spinnerbaits.

Wichtig hierfür ist, den jeweiligen Köder genau zu kennen - also dessen Stärken und Schwächen. Eine bestimmte Animation bringt halt nichts, wenn sich der Köder dafür nicht eignet.

Insofern lasse ich je nach Köder eben dann bestimmte Optionen weg oder nehme sie eben mit dazu.

Dazu gehört z. B. auch absichtliches Holzanklopfen, Seerosen-Punchen oder Grundkratzen mit anti-hänger-optimierten Ködern.

Kommt halt auch drauf an, mit welcher Lauftiefe das Ganze passieren soll (Grundkontakt oder nicht, höher im Mittelwasser etc.) - und wie die jeweilige Gewässerstelle beschaffen ist (Weichgrund, Hartgrund, Pflanzen, Hart-Hindernisse etc,).

Da kalkuliere ich sozusagen alle möglichen Faktoren mit ein (inkl. erforderliche Wurfweite usw.), die dann in der Summe über das "Endergebnis" entscheiden.

Mache ich in allen WG-Klassen so - ist im Prinzip dasselbe Konzept, nur eben halt leichter oder schwerer.

Im Kopf läuft da automatisch ein virtueller Film, was der jeweilige Köder gerade macht (inkl. Reaktion auf verschiedene Impulsstärken, Sinkrate usw.).

Wichtig ist da ein möglichst taktiles System, das ordentlich Rückmeldung gibt und auch sehr kleine Impulse 1:1 an den Köder weiterleitet. Irgendwelche Latenzen, Unsensibilitäten oder Verfälschungen kann ich da überhaupt nicht brauchen

--> zu heftige Impulse sind auch nichts - oft reicht fürs Erzeugen einer bestimmten Köderbewegung viel weniger Energie, als man vielleicht vermuten könnte. Also kein überdosiertes Power-Gepilke, Ruten-Reingeschlage etc.

Ordentlich Bewegung und Druckwelle ja - aber sozusagen auf recht geringem Raum, um dem Angreifer das Zielen zu erleichtern. Zwar variantenreich abkratz-zuckend, aber dennoch auf einer "berechenbaren Bahn" ohne allzu weite Ausbrüche.

Verbal etwas doof zu beschreiben.

Je direkter das Gesamtsystem, desto leichter fällt die Dosierung. Zudem spart das sehr viel Kraft, da größtenteils nur ganz leichte/kleine Rutenbewegungen aus dem Handgelenk erforderlich sind.

Kombiniert mit entsprechendem Kurbeln - die Rolle ist der zweite Impulsgenerator. Und der soll möglichst reibungslos mit dem Ruten-Generator harmonieren bzw. sich mit diesem verzahnen.

Auch, um das Entstehen großer Schnurbogen und das Aufkurbeln von viel lockerer Schnur zu verhindern usw.

Eine niedrig übersetzte Rolle hilft auch sehr beim Variations-Kontrollieren - stufenlose Temposteuerung fällt damit wesentlich leichter (wenn schneller, dann einfach schneller drehen - aber im langsamen Bereich ohne stressiges Selbstbremsen).

Auf Hecht und Zander funktioniert das sehr gut - Barschangeln lohnt sich bei uns nicht (wie schon mehrfach erwähnt).

Nichtsdestotrotz kommen auch zwischendurch immer mal wieder Leierköder wie große Schiffsdiesel-Bucktails oder Twister an die Leine - man weiß halt nie, was die Fische an dem Tag so wollen.

Insofern wird eben alles Mögliche praktiziert, bis es erste Bisse gibt.

Am wenigsten variiere ich beim Forellen- und Wallerspinnen - da ist auch mein Angeltempo jeweils vergleichsweise höher mit deutlich mehr Leiern.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (9. Dezember 2022)

Apropo Glaubensfrage.... man könnte sich zu Weihnachten ja nen Köder segnen lassen.


----------



## T-rex1223 (9. Dezember 2022)

Sollte ich mir für das Jiggen (Auf Forellen, Barsche, Zander) eine geflochtene Schnur mit Signal- (Gelb, Rot,...) oder Tarnfarbe (Grün, Oliv,...) kaufen?


----------



## Blueser (9. Dezember 2022)

Die meisten Geflochtenen verlieren relativ schnell ihre Farbe im aktiven Breich.


----------



## thanatos (9. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Die meisten Geflochtenen verlieren relativ schnell ihre Farbe im aktiven Breich.


Die Kunstfaser ist nicht farbig sondern weiß - je nach Qualität der aufgebrachten 
Farbe verliert sie eben schneller oder langsamer ihre Einfärbung da sie eben nur 
oberflächlich ist -


----------



## thanatos (9. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Blinker bei Nacht, läuft das? Reicht der Reiz der Bewegung oder braucht es auch das Blinken.


Das blinken ist dabei egal kommt aber dann auf die optimale Wassertiefe wo du den 
Blinker führst , bei Gummifischen Bzw. Twister sind schwarze sogar von Vorteil .
So wie man eine schwarze Pose bei Nacht am besten sieht , sieht auch der 
Fisch den Köder .


----------



## vermesser (9. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ninja, Ecusima, Sienna, Catana usw. sind doch alles taugliche Rollen für kleines Geld und werden dem Jungangler sicher viel Freude bereiten.



Es wurde eine 2500er Shimano FX aus einem örtlichen Laden. Der Eindruck des Röllchens für nicht einmal 20€ ist tadellos...mehr Rolle für weniger Geld sah ich selten. Angeblich hat der Laden schon ungefähr 100 Stück ohne eine Reklamation verkauft...


----------



## vermesser (9. Dezember 2022)

Ach und die Polbrille für mich wurde eine Fortis Overwrap ... Man sieht aus wie Puck die Stubenfliege, aber der Effekt ist definitiv da ...


----------



## Astacus74 (9. Dezember 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ich habe ein gutes Rezept gegen den "Tackleaffen" und auch alle anderen "muss ich sofort haben Attacken". Ganz einfach so 3/4 Wochen abwarten und wenn man dann immer noch meint man braucht die Sache unbedingt, dann erst kaufen. Praktiziere ich seit Jahrzehnten und hat mich vor manchen unnützen Kauf bewahrt



Wenn der Tackleaffe brüllt dann auch noch in 3/4 Wochen, der ist ganz schön zornig, da bei mir aber älteres Gerät den Affen anfeuert geht es noch glaub ich zumindest... darfst nur nicht meine Frau fragen, wenn sie aber komisch guckt sage ich nur "Wofür brauchst du 30 Paar Schuhe??? Dann ist Ruhe" 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Dezember 2022)

Jiggen auf Forelle, Barsch und Zander hört sich merkwürdig an.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Danke das hilft mir schon mal weiter somit muss ich nur noch meinen eigenen Glaubensköder finden


Hallo,

nimm den 30 Gramm Effzett. Fängt heute noch, wie vor 60 Jahren .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (10. Dezember 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nimm den 30 Gramm Effzett. Fängt heute noch, wie vor 60 Jahren .
> 
> ...


Ist gestern erst einer In meinen Besitz über gegangen   

Gruß Max


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Dezember 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> nimm den 30 Gramm Effzett. Fängt heute noch, wie vor 60 Jahren .


Richtig, kannst du aber so pauschal nicht sagen.
Der Kollege hat nur 1,5m Wassertiefe an seinem Bach, wie ich aus früheren Beiträgen heraus gelesen habe!
Das muss du dann können, mit dem 30gr., sonst ist er schnell abgerissen.

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Richtig, kannst du aber so pauschal nicht sagen.
> Der Kollege hat nur 1,5m Wassertiefe an seinem Bach, wie ich aus früheren Beiträgen heraus gelesen habe!
> Das muss du dann können, mit dem 30gr., sonst ist er schnell abgerissen.
> 
> Jürgen


Hallo,

das muss ich überlesen haben. Klar bei nur geringer Wassertiefe ist der nicht optimal.
Ist halt ein Köder, zu dem ich großes Vertrauen habe (sofern die Wassertiefe passt).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (10. Dezember 2022)

Das mit der Wassertiefe stimmt nur bedingt ich habe in dem Beitrag von alten Schleusenbecken geschrieben in denen die Wassertiefe bei höchstens 1,5m liegt. Ansonsten angle ich im Main und da sind mit unter stellen mit bis zu 8m tiefe drin  .
Flacher laufende Blinker hab ich auch noch in meiner Box.

Gruß Max


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Jiggen auf Forelle, Barsch und Zander hört sich merkwürdig an.


Kann man besser schreiben, z.B. als Gufieren auf Forelle, Barsch und Zander und Hecht! 
Mit kleinen bis mittleren Gufis ist das möglich. 

Mache ich regelmäßig, weil die alle vorhanden bei mir in vielen Gewässern sind (Zander am wenigsten, sogar mehrere Forellenarten) und beißen können, und das Angeln ab Anbiss ungleich spannender machen als in einem simplen Monokultur-Gewässer 

Rapfen,Döbel,Aland,Rotfeder kommen noch dazu, sind vergleichsweise einfach und nur Überraschungsei. Und mancherorts der Wels, da ist der große ab Länge X natürlich potentiell ein Knaller.
Ich finde dazu Berichte von anderen Anglern klasse, wenn die zeigen können, das Welse bis 140 oder gar 170 noch gut von einer hochklassigen mittleren Spinrute gebändigt werden können, Rollen von Nicht-Shimano können das sogar recht gut.

Deswegen muss ich auch immer schmunzeln. wenn jemand eine Ein-Zielfischrute suchen tut, macht für mich überhaupt keinen Sinn, wenn nicht wenigstens einigermaßen tauglich für alle Aspiranten. Außerdem ist man immer wieder mal neugierig auf neue Gewässer und andere Besatzung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Wenn der Tackleaffe brüllt dann auch noch in 3/4 Wochen, der ist ganz schön zornig, da bei mir aber älteres Gerät den Affen anfeuert geht es noch glaub ich zumindest... darfst nur nicht meine Frau fragen, wenn sie aber komisch guckt sage ich nur "Wofür brauchst du 30 Paar Schuhe??? Dann ist Ruhe"


Jetzt hast du in Kürze beschrieben und wie schon öfter erdiskutiert wieder mal eindeutig festgestellt, dass der Tackleaffe ein Modeaffe und daher eigentlich eher ein Tussi-Ansinnen ist.
Also die Tussi-Schuh-Tusnelda da mit dem kaufsüchtigen Angler durchgeht ...

Also geht genauso nachsichtiger mit dem Kleidung+Schuhe Kaufrausch eurer Frauen (+Töchter usw.) um, die können auch nicht anders.
Vergammeln tut das auch nicht gleich, wie Maden Würmer u.a.m. im Kühlschrank. 
Außer manches krepiert in der ersten Waschmaschinenrunde, Nähte auf, Stoff durch oder geschrumpft auf Babygröße 

Übrigens, der Gebrauchtkauf von aufwendiger+ teurer Oberkleidung via ebay und Co ist superpreissparend, allerdings nicht platzsparend.
Ganz krass: Selbst ehemals teure Oberkleidung ist quasi unverkäuflich oder spottbillig, ein totaler Überschuss und Wahnsinn!
Ich habe mal einen richtig guten gut erhaltenen Nerzmantel recht günstig geschossen, mangels Geliebte ging der natürlich an die Ehefrau.
Jetzt hat meine Frau auch noch die gleichen Probleme wie ich mit dem Lagerplatz (trotz jedes Jahr 1 Kubikmeter an Säcken ausräumen und verschenken), das schafft auch Verständnis. 

Immerhin reduzierte das mislungene erste Wascherlebnis drastisch die Kleiderlabels und auch die besuchten Geschäfte, dank zusätzlich Corona-Lock-Problemen sind da auch viele von total weg, was mich nicht gestört hat.
Im Gegenteil, die großen Konsumtempel wurden bereinigt, wie durchgeputzt.
Da haben wir unsere Angelshops eigentlich besser gepflegt  

Sie brauchen das optimale Outfit und den strahlenden Glamour in Vergleichswettkampf im Ausstechen der Weiber, wie die Blumen für die Bienen.
Der (Angler-)Mann trägt seinen Carbonspeer als stolze Lanze vor sich her und kann damit sogar gut brauchbare Filets für ein optimales Candle-Light-Dinner erbringen. Die lange Bolo ist dafür natürlich topklasse und schafft optimale Bewunderung! 
Andere brauchen dafür wiederum eine große+imposante Flinte, und die kostet gleich wie eine große Rutensammlung.

Wenn das kein besseres Verständnis in der Männlein+Weiblein Kommunikation und Lebenspartnerschaft bringen tut ...
da kommt nicht viel drüber außer eben der hoffentlich beiderseits gelungene Sex! 

Ich vermeide aber weiterhin notfalls mit harten Ansagen oder List u. Tücke das Mitgehen zum Einkaufen, besonders wenn Schuhe auf dem Programm stehen ...
Das halten meine Nerven nicht wirklich aus.
Umgekehrt kommt Frau nur für mehr als 5min mit in den Angelladen, wenn sie selber an was interessiert ist zum Angeln.
Optimal ist, sie gehen Schuhe angucken - und viel mehr kaufen als geplant, ich gehe Angelgeräte angucken 

Da löst es allerdings bei mir immer weniger bei Großteilen Rute+Rolle ein Haben-wollen-aus, so Kleinteile und gut&günstig Wobbler fast immer was.
Wenn ich ganz gut drauf bin, dann habe ich vorgeplant und einige gute Ruten (Schnurproben usw.) im Auto und gehe mal raus zum vergleichen, dann kommt fast nie ein Rutenkauf oder Schnurkauf bei raus. 

Deswegen alleine schon braucht man richtig gute Ruten mehrfach, kann man immer einfach ein Double mitnehmen und damit weitere unnütze Käufe verhindern


----------



## Slappy (11. Dezember 2022)

Da ich nichts finden kann, hier aber ein paar Spezialisten unterwegs sind.... 

Gibt es Ersatzspulen für folgende Rollen? 
Okuma ITX 4000
Abu Garcia Revo 2 mgxtreme 30


----------



## DenizJP (12. Dezember 2022)

heute Abend -4 Grad in FFM xD

überlege dennoch ans Wasser zugehen...

Kombo wäre ne BC mit ner Mono drauf. theoretisch bei den Temperaturen noch machbar oder? Da Mono und keine Geflochtene.


----------



## jkc (12. Dezember 2022)

Hi, Multi mag ich bei so niedrigen Temperaturen eigentlich nicht, da zumidest bei den dicken geflochtenen Schnüren die ich da drauf habe, auch immer ne ordentliche Menge Wasser mitgebracht wird und dann für nasse und zwangsläufig kalte Finger sorgt. Handschuhe helfen etwas aber sind dann früher oder später auch durch. Mit geflochtenen Schnüren an sich habe ich bisher keine gravierende Probleme gehabt, auch bei -7°c nicht.


Das waren z.B. auch -4°c mit dicker geflochtener und Multi:




__





						Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen
					

So, wieder da nach ca. 10 Std. dreckiger Schlamm-Starkregen-Schlacht mit der Zanderspinne.  Fast dieselbe Show wie neulich: Am ersten Gewässer nichts bis auf nen Hechtnachläufer (immerhin) und ne quer gehakte Brasse (in der Rückenflosse).  Dann auf dem Rückweg am Zweitgewässer - zweiter Wurf...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## DenizJP (12. Dezember 2022)

ok krass - zumindest bei den normalen geflochtenen war es mit Spinnruten und Stationärrollen net so prickelnd...


bei mir wäre es ja zumindest eine Mono drauf


----------



## jkc (12. Dezember 2022)

Klar, Ringe und Schnurlaufröllchen frieren ein, muss man halt regelmäßig puhlen, ich meinte damit, dass die Schnüre das überlebt haben...


----------



## DenizJP (12. Dezember 2022)

aso ^^


----------



## vonda1909 (12. Dezember 2022)

Kleine Kerze unter der Spitze  und es friert  nicht ein...


----------



## Gert-Show (12. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Klar, Ringe und Schnurlaufröllchen frieren ein, muss man halt regelmäßig puhlen, ich meinte damit, dass die Schnüre das überlebt haben...


Da muss ich widersprechen, trotz puhlen und friemeln bleiben immer kleine Eiskristalle an den Ringen, welchen die Schnur aufrauhen. Bei einer dickeren Geflochtenen merkt man das halt nicht so, aber bei meinen 14er-Schnüren war das schon markant.


----------



## jkc (12. Dezember 2022)

Auch mit dünnerer Power Pro in 10 oder 15lbs oder 10er bis 14er Jbraid keine Probleme.


----------



## Gert-Show (12. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> keine Probleme


Bis der erste richtige Fisch dran ist, sicher. Aber dann?


----------



## jkc (12. Dezember 2022)

Kein Plan, ich habe schon Welse bis 155 unter solchen Bedingungen an 15lbs Power Pro gehabt und mache das eigentlich jeden Winter paar Male, wie gesagt, habe ich nie den Eindruck gehabt, dass die Schnur darunter gelitten hat, auch bei Zugproben durch Hänger durchweg alles tutti.


----------



## Gert-Show (12. Dezember 2022)

Dann scheinst du ein Glückspilz zu sein. Nein, du bist einer, wie ich an deinen Fangfotos sehen kann! 
Spaß beiseite: ich hatte nach ein paar Versuchen bei Minusgraden keine Lust mehr, die aufgerauhten ersten 15 Meter Hauptschnur abzuschneiden.
Und ich bin da vielleicht eher vorsichtiger unterwegs als du.


----------



## jkc (12. Dezember 2022)

Waren echt schon einige Granaten unter solchen Bedingungen dabei, aus dem Stehgreif fallen mir 4 80+ Zander ein, Mittachziger Hechte kann ich gar nicht mehr zählen. Hab mal nach alten Fangmeldungen geschaut, Bilder sind da leider weg. Müsste ich weit ins eigene Fotoarchiv zurück.


----------



## DenizJP (12. Dezember 2022)

also ich würde wenn mit einer BC von Daiwa mit T-Wing System und ner Mono drauf ans Wasser gehen...

muss aber noch schauen ob ich mich dazu überwinden kann ^^


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Auch mit dünnerer Power Pro in 10 oder 15lbs oder 10er bis 14er Jbraid keine Probleme.


Ich möchte mal anmerken, das die PowerPro und Jbraid X4 (nehme ich an) eine andere Liga sind, einfach mehr heavy gestrickt und bischen rauh, aber superfest.
Ich schätze die Spinnenfädchen selber sind einfach dicker als bei den Superduperschnüren mit höheren Geflechtzahlen.
Man merkt es sofort, dass die eigentlich unschöner etwas reiben in den Ringen, aber die Haltbarkeit entschädigt einen dafür und hilft so richtig bei schwierigen Fällen.
Ich bemerke das an den äußerst geringen Abrisszahlen.


----------



## jkc (12. Dezember 2022)

Gemeint ist die Jbraid x8, die x4 hatte ich selber noch nicht.


----------



## hanzz (12. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Gemeint ist die Jbraid x8, die x4 hatte ich selber noch nicht.


Welche ich aber für ne 8fach ziemlich robust finde. 
Für mich und meine Zwecke und im PL Verhältnis eine der besten Schnüre 
Und leise ist sie auch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2022)

Die beiden braucht man nicht lange vergleichen, trotz so gleichem Familiennamen extrem unterschiedlich und mit den jeweiligen Vorteilen.


----------



## Luis2811 (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich wollte mir noch eine zweite BC Rolle für meine 240g Wg Savage Gear Custom Predator kaufen, um nicht immer umbauen zu müssen. 
Ich habe mir bevor ich die erste gekauft habe auch schon die Abu garcia revo toro beast 61 angesehen und diese soweit ganz gut befunden, kann dazu jemand etwas sagen?
Zuletzt habe ich hier auch öfters gelesen, dass man besser die niedriger übersetzten Rollen verwenden soll, um sich so selber zu Bremsen. Doch ein Schnureinzug von 69cm klingt jetzt etwas wenig im vergleich zu meiner Daiwa Tatula TWS 300XSL mit 109 cm.

Bin jetzt am Überlegen ob ich besser die mit hoher (6,2:1 86cm) oder niedriger (4,9:1 69cm) Übersetzung/Schnureinzug kaufen soll?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Dezember 2022)

Das hängt doch erstmal vom Köder und Zielfischlaune ab.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Dezember 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt am Überlegen ob ich besser die mit hoher (6,2:1 86cm) oder niedriger (4,9:1 69cm) Übersetzung/Schnureinzug kaufen soll?


Für Süßwasser brauchst du eigentlich nicht die hohe Übersetzung, da kommt es mehr auf Drehmoment, als auf Einzuggeschwindigkeit an.
Die kurze Übersetzung macht besonders bei schweren Ködern, bzw. Ködern die einen hohen Gegendruck erzeugen Sinn, bedeutet weniger Kraftaufwand beim Kurbeln.
Dies macht sich besonders beim Anlaufmoment bemerkbar.
Im Salzwasser wird dagegen um einiges schneller gefischt, da macht dann die hohe Übersetzung eher Sinn, z.B. beim Speedjigging
Im Vergleich zu so einigen Salzwasserfischen, vor allem die in tropischen Gefilden, sind unsere Süßwasserfische eben lahme Säcke!

Jürgen


----------



## Luis2811 (13. Dezember 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das hängt doch erstmal vom *Köder* und Zielfischlaune ab.



Köder sind in den meisten Fällen große Gummifische, aber auch mal große Wobbler oder seltener Bucktailspinner und Spinnerbaits. Je nachdem was grade am besten funktioniert.


----------



## jkc (14. Dezember 2022)

Hi, ich habe die 61er Toro Beast auch auf meiner Big Bait Rute (allerdings die schwarze mit blauen Akzenten und ne HS, nicht die aktuelle graue) und Stand jetzt ist es die beste BC die ich bisher hatte. Welse bis 220, geworfene Köder bis 350g, Norwegen - hat sie alles tadellos weggesteckt, bei bester Wurfperformance. Einmal hatte ich sie auch versenkt ohne sie aufzumachen und ohne Ausfallerscheinungen. Im Sommer waren allerdings die aktiven Pins in der Fliehkraftbremse runter, kosten wohl nur paar Euro, ich hatte aber noch genug inaktive, dass ich keine neuen brauchte.
Die graue hat ein Kollege aber nicht viel Gefischt...

Der Einzige Kritikpunkt den ich zu der Rolle habe ist, dass sie sich die bei den Vorgängern übliche, zuschaltbare Knarre gespart haben.
Allein deswegen habe ich mir zum Schleppen andere Rollen geholt.

Übersetzung ist viel Geschmacksache, mir persönlich fällt es wesentlich leichter langsamer zu kurbeln, als permanent den Eindruck zu haben dass man mit dem kurbeln gar nicht hinterherkommt. Höhere Übersetzung ist in meinen Augen auch breitbandiger was die Führungstechniken angeht, da wo viel "lose Schnur" entsteht, wie pullen oder jiggen ist die schnelle deutlich im Vorteil.

Edit: Ahso, regulärer Preis ist bei den Dingern leider ziemlich hoch, im Abverkauf gab´s die Dinger deutlich unter 200€.

Grüße


----------



## Luis2811 (14. Dezember 2022)

Danke euch für die Tipps, werde auf jedenfall nochmal berichten wofür ich mich dann entschieden habe.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. Dezember 2022)

Gibt es spezielle Eiskratzer für die INNEN zugefrorene Frontscheibe vom Auto?


----------



## Mescalero (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich hatte mal einen Kratzer mit einer Gummilippe auf der einen Seite, die ging super für innen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2022)

Geht der für außen nicht?


----------



## hanzz (15. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Gibt es spezielle Eiskratzer für die INNEN zugefrorene Frontscheibe vom Auto?


Lieber drauf achten, dass du keine Feuchtigkeit im Auto hast, dann dürfte das auch nicht mehr innen frieren.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Dezember 2022)

Genau, die Karre auf evtl. Feuchtigkeitsquellen checken.

Also Tür- und Festerdichtungen (inkl. Kofferraum), Lüftungs- und Heizungssystem, Teppich und Fußmatten.

Kofferraum-Reinsicker durch defizitäre Dichtungen war z. B. bei bestimmten Modellen/Baujahren des Golf 2 und 3 immer wieder ein Problem. Je nach Aufkommen auch resultierend in Biotopen und Inneneis.


----------



## Vanner (15. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Gibt es spezielle Eiskratzer für die INNEN zugefrorene Frontscheibe vom Auto?



Vorsichtig mit Eiskratzern am inneren der Scheiben. Die Beschichtung ist dort sehr dünn und anfällig für Kratzer, das mußte ich schon leidvoll feststellen.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Dezember 2022)

Vanner schrieb:


> Die Beschichtung ist dort sehr dünn und anfällig für Kratzer, das mußte ich schon leidvoll feststellen.


Jo und wenn du noch eine Scheibenheizung, oder auch Scheibenantenne hast, kannst du diese auch zuverlässig außer Funktion setzen!
Für Feuchtigkeit im Innenraum sind fast immer beschädigte Tür und Fensterdichtungen, aber auch verstopfte Abläufe verantwortlich.
Kaputter Wärmetauscher ist auch möglich?

Jürgen


----------



## Blueser (15. Dezember 2022)

Fußmatten aus Gummi sind auch empfehlenswert. Die trocknen während der Fahrt schneller als die Textilen.


----------



## jkc (15. Dezember 2022)

Fürn Angler Feuchtigkeitsquelle Nr. 1 sind doch nasse Ausrüstungsgegenstände, Kescher, Abhakmatte, Shelter, Stiefel, Jacke, Wathose, Schlauchi und bei mir noch Hund. Je nach Wetterlage bekomme ich die Feuchtigkeit auch über Tage nicht raus, freue mich dann über trockene Wetterlage, ich habe sogar schon bewusst Scheiben beim parken offen gelassen, damit der Sermes raus kann.


----------



## Mescalero (15. Dezember 2022)

Oder auch mehrere nasse, brassenschleimige Kescher, schlammige Stiefel und dauerfeuchte Watklamotten, die ein dauerhaftes Zuhause in der Karre gefunden haben.

jkc war schneller...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Dezember 2022)

Innen kratzen ist heavy… Zuviel Feuchtigkeit im Auto, wieso und weshalb auch immer…
Ich würde es lieber beheben als von innen zu kratzen… Nach dem Angeln kann das schon vorkommen…


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Dezember 2022)

Also seitdem mir mal ein Eimer mit Räucherlake im Kofferraum ausgelaufen ist (und nein, ich möchte mich nicht dazu äussern warum ich überhaupt auf diese blöde Idee gekommen bin), habe ich ein fahrendes Feuchtbiotop.
Im Winter von Innen vereist, ist also völlig Normal. Das ist das perfekte Reifeklima. Also aus meiner Sicht auch nichts verwerfliches


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Also seitdem mir mal ein Eimer mit Räucherlake im Kofferraum ausgelaufen ist (und nein, ich möchte mich nicht dazu äussern warum ich überhaupt auf diese blöde Idee gekommen bin), habe ich ein fahrendes Feuchtbiotop.
> Im Winter von Innen vereist, ist also völlig Normal. Das ist das perfekte Reifeklima. Also aus meiner Sicht auch nichts verwerfliches


Demnächst ein vornünftigen Eimer mit Deckel, ist genau soviel wert wie ne ordentliche Köderbox …


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Dezember 2022)

Raumentfeuchter im Innenraum aufstellen, aber so,das das sich bildene Wasser nicht wieder ausläuft beim Bremsen oder Beschleunigen. Dauert zwar etwas, hilft aber.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. Dezember 2022)

Feuchtigkeit im Innenraum, selbstverständlich. Aber keine extreme! Angeln bin ich seit 7 Wochen nicht mehr gewesen. 
Ich brauch mein Auto im Winter nur ganz ganz selten, daher benutze ich eine atmungsaktive Autoplane (Faltgarage) um zu vermeiden, das Feuchtigkeit von außen durch die Lüftungsschlitze nach innen wandert. 

Anscheinend gibt es keine speziellen Innen-Frontscheibenkratzer (Marktlücke!) und Hausmittel, wie etwa einen geöffneten Sack Katzenstreu zur Innenraum-Entfeuchtung ins Auto zu stellen, hat auch nicht geholfen. 
Ob Papierstreifen aus dem Aktenvernichter helfen? 

Etwa in eine mehrmals durchbohrte Pappröhre Stopfen und dann aufs Armaturenbrett legen?


----------



## vonda1909 (15. Dezember 2022)

Tageszeitungen  unter  die Fußmatte. Und über Nacht eine Schüssel  mit Salz.das bindet  die Feuchtigkeit.


----------



## yukonjack (15. Dezember 2022)

Wie sagte doch unser Andal , ganz wichtig, die Scheiben müssen von innen *sauber* sein. Dann kann sich auch keine Feuchtigkeit absetzen.  Ganz kann man in dieser Jahreszeit die Feuchtigkeit wohl nicht verhindern. Wenn sich doch mal etwas auf den Scheiben absetzt ist wischen die schlechteste Methode. Heizung und (wenn vorhanden) Klima an und gut isses.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2022)

Kostet halt Zeit, wenn innen richtig weiß zu, mit dem warm laufen und defrosten, wo man nicht losfahren kann bzw. dringlich nicht sollte.

Undichte Autos kenne ich auch, das war mir ein Graus mit alten Karren, von daher auch niemals ein Cabrio oder anderes niedliches Spielzeugs, sofern ich keinen Großwagenpark+Garagen samt Garagenhofmeister habe.


----------



## Vanner (15. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Heizung und (wenn vorhanden) Klima an und gut isses.



Problem mit der Klima ist meistens, dass die nur ab 5°C funktioniert. Völlig sinnfrei, gerade in der Winterzeit wäre eine gute Entfeuchtung sinnvoll.


----------



## yukonjack (15. Dezember 2022)

Vanner schrieb:


> Problem mit der Klima ist meistens, dass die nur ab 5°C funktioniert. Völlig sinnfrei, gerade in der Winterzeit wäre eine gute Entfeuchtung sinnvoll.


Hab ich noch nie etwas von gehört. Ne Klimaanlage soll ja nicht nur die Luft abkühlen sondern auch trocknen.


----------



## hanzz (15. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nie etwas von gehört. Ne Klimaanlage soll ja nicht nur die Luft abkühlen sondern auch trocknen.


ja. Bevor ich in dieser Jahreszeit an meinem Ziel ankommen, drück ich nochmal 5 Minuten auf "MAX"
Auto von innen nicht mehr beschlagen und trocken.


----------



## Vanner (15. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nie etwas von gehört.



Ich weiß nicht ob das der VW Goup spezifisch ist, dort ist es aber auf jeden Fall so, zumindest bei älteren Fahrzeugen. Du kannst die zwar einschalten aber die 
Magnetkupplung greift nicht ein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> ja. Bevor ich in dieser Jahreszeit an meinem Ziel ankommen, drück ich nochmal 5 Minuten auf "MAX"
> Auto von innen nicht mehr beschlagen und trocken.


Und beim Aussteigen noch mal alle Türen/Heckklappe für 2min auf und möglichst alle warme Restluft hinaus ...


----------



## jkc (15. Dezember 2022)

Wenn ich nasse Sachen ins Auto packe, dann regnet es häufig draußen.


----------



## Mescalero (15. Dezember 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Demnächst ein vornünftigen Eimer mit Deckel, ist genau soviel wert wie ne ordentliche Köderbox …


Er hat *Eimer *gesagt!!


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Dezember 2022)

Natürlich hatte der Eimer ein Deckel Ihr Banausen. Aber der war halt nicht so Dicht nach der Vollbremsung.

Aber bevor ich meinem 14 Jahre alten Holz- und Angelhuren Combi mit 265.000 Km auf der Uhr noch das 
entfeuchten beibringe, setzte ich auch auf die Heizung und warte.

Außerdem fragt mal unsere klebenden Freunde, wird gar nicht mehr kalt - Haben se gesagt -


----------



## Mooskugel (15. Dezember 2022)

Kannst noch einen Liter Milch oder Sahne dazu kippen, gibt noch einen sehr exklusiven Geruch zu der Feuchtigkeit.


----------



## hanzz (15. Dezember 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Kannst noch ein Liter Milch oder Sahne dazu kippen


Auf die klebenden Freunde ?


----------



## Mooskugel (15. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Auf die klebenden Freunde ?


Auch


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Dezember 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Kannst noch einen Liter Milch oder Sahne dazu kippen, gibt noch einen sehr exklusiven Geruch zu der Feuchtigkeit.


Eiswasser vom Hechttransport im Autoteppich, danach rennt man schreiend davon.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2022)

Mein Cousin konnte das mal mit einer großen Friteuse voll flüssige Käse-Lasagne in Totalleerung toppen, in den noch recht neuen Dienstwagen  ...

Mir reichte schon mal eine 2L Milchkanne als Flut im Fußraum im Familienauto, das stank lange und fies.
Die blöden Karren kann man nicht mehr komplett reinigen, die Teppiche sind schon lange nicht mehr einfach mal zum säubern oder abwaschen rausnehmbar.


----------



## Minimax (15. Dezember 2022)

Hahaha, ich bin gerade hier reingeschneit weil ich heute die Frontscheibe des Minimobils von innen zugefroren vorfand und ich um Rat fragen wollte. Und da läuft hier genau die Diskussion die ich brauchte. Offenbar bin ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem und konnte viele gute Tips lesen Danke an alle Diskutanden!


----------



## bic zip (15. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> daher benutze ich eine atmungsaktive Autoplane (Faltgarage) um zu vermeiden, das Feuchtigkeit von außen durch die Lüftungsschlitze nach innen wandert.


vielleicht gerade deshalb?
Schwitz/Kondenswasser bildet sich unter der Plane und „wirkt„ dann länger ein?

Wasser kann nicht schnell genug abdampfen und geht dann (teils) durch die Rizten nach innen?

wenn Feuchtigkeit so leicht durch die Lûftungsschlitze nach innen dringen könnte, wäre in der Regensaison ja jedes Auto geflutet.

Wär ein Versuch wert die Plane mal wegzulassen


----------



## yukonjack (15. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> vielleicht gerade deshalb?
> Schwitz/Kondenswasser bildet sich unter der Plane und „wirkt„ dann länger ein?
> 
> Wasser kann nicht schnell genug abdampfen und geht dann (teils) durch die Rizten nach innen?
> ...


Ja, genau so ist das.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Dezember 2022)

Nach dem einsteigen die Atmung einstellen… Und die dicken sollten ganz laaaaaangsam einsteigen ohne dabei zu schwitzen …


----------



## Astacus74 (15. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Also seitdem mir mal ein Eimer mit Räucherlake im Kofferraum ausgelaufen ist





Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Demnächst ein vornünftigen Eimer mit Deckel,



Das schreit nach einer Eimerdiskussion, ich wäre dafür duck und wech



Gruß Frank


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. Dezember 2022)

Da ich die Frontscheibe noch im November gründlich von innen gereinigt habe, dachte ich, das ich so das von-innen-zufrieren vermeide. Hat sich aber nicht bewahrheitet. 
Ja, so eine Faltgarage hat so ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Letztere gilt es herauszufinden und zu beseitigen. 
Hinterher ist man dann immer schlauer...


----------



## yukonjack (15. Dezember 2022)

Das Beste wäre natürlich eine Garage. Hab ich, sogar eine Doppelgarage. Iss aber kein Platz mehr drin, alles voller Angelsachen (aber nur was man so täglich braucht). Der Rest ist im Keller.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Da ich die Frontscheibe noch im November gründlich von innen gereinigt habe, dachte ich...


Man kann eine Frontscheibe von innen reinigen  

Warum hat mir das nie jemand gesagt


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (15. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Man kann eine Frontscheibe von innen reinigen
> 
> Warum hat mir das nie jemand gesagt


Weil man um die ganze Scheibe wirklich sauber zu bekommen sich den Arm ausruhen muss   

Mir wurde mal gesagt ein offener Sack Grillkohle soll bei sowas helfen. Also bei Feuchtigkeit im Auto nicht bei der schmutzigen Frontscheibe


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Dezember 2022)

Also Grillkohle ist genau mein Metier, allerdings nicht im Bezug auf Autoentwässerung


----------



## Niklas32 (15. Dezember 2022)

Na wenn die Karre brennt wird das Wasser schon verdampfen.


----------



## Jürgen57 (15. Dezember 2022)

Das Problem haben auch die meisten Neuwagen,da kan ich ein Lied von singen.(bei drei Neufahrzeuge)
Wen man dann in einschlägigen Foren blättert über all das gleiche Problem,das sind nicht
nur einzelne Fahrzeuge das sind fast alle Marken.


----------



## Angler2097 (16. Dezember 2022)

Hatte ich früher auch gerne mal bei alten Karren. Meistens liegt es an verranzten Dichtungen und Fussmatten aus Stoff.


----------



## vonda1909 (16. Dezember 2022)

Lass doch die Seitenscheiben offen bei Durchzug beschlagen  dann weder Front noch Heckscheibe.


----------



## vonda1909 (16. Dezember 2022)

Und für saubere Scheiben  Car Glas...


----------



## hanzz (16. Dezember 2022)

Würth Scheibenreiniger 
Seit dem ich damit die Scheiben mach, beschlagen sie auch weniger.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Dezember 2022)

Die Lösung bei beschlagenen Autoscheiben: Rasierschaum!
					

Beschlagene Autoscheiben gehören zu den unangenehmen Nebenerscheinungen des Winters. Mit diesem genialen Trick kannst du dir das morgendliche Abwischen der Windschutzscheibe sparen!




					www.rpr1.de


----------



## hanzz (16. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Lösung bei beschlagenen Autoscheiben: Rasierschaum!
> 
> 
> Beschlagene Autoscheiben gehören zu den unangenehmen Nebenerscheinungen des Winters. Mit diesem genialen Trick kannst du dir das morgendliche Abwischen der Windschutzscheibe sparen!
> ...


Schon ausprobiert ?

Ich finde das ist nur ne Sauerei. Den Schaum kriegst nicht gut weg.

Der Würth Scheibenschaum wirkt vermutlich daher so gut, weil es auch Schaum ist.
Und die Scheiben werden schnell sauber, mit Glasreiniger ist es eher mühsam, da mehrere Vorgänge notwendig sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Schon ausprobiert


Noch nicht aber bald.


----------



## vermesser (16. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe das Auto (Dacia Logan MCV II) meistens in der Garage und unter den Sitzen Entfeuchter liegen (so´ne 1kg Säcke). Damit hab ich das Problem eigentlich nicht. Der Wagen meiner Frau (gleiches Modell) auch nicht, obwohl der draußen steht. Man muss drauf achten, sich möglichst keine Feuchtigkeit ins Auto zu verschleppen (nasses Boot, nasse Plane etc..) , und bei Sonne und Trockenheit ordentlich lüften und dann geht es eigentlich.


----------



## DenizJP (16. Dezember 2022)

Überlege ob ich nun im Winter mal Makrele ala jkc auf unsere hechte probiere.

zwar kein Brackwasser oder so, aber der Geruch dürfte die ja hoffentlich wuschellig machen...


Edit: seh grad alle unsere Seen sind gefroren ^^
also doch an den Main mit Rotaugen vom Ulshöfer


----------



## jkc (16. Dezember 2022)

Wenn vorhanden würde ich es parallel mit heimischen Fischen probieren. Stationär haben wir an unseren deutschen Hausgewässern bisher ausschließlich auf Süßwasserfische gefangen.
In Schottland und NL waren Meeresfische komischer Weise sogar erfolgreicher, kein Plan was da wieder dahinter steckt.


----------



## FischFreund84 (16. Dezember 2022)

Nachdem meine Angelkarriere zeitlich bedingt etwas stockt, überlege ich, morgen mal für ein paar Stündchen mit der Spinnrute an die Ruhr nach Essen zu fahren.
Es soll ja Minusgrade haben. Hat jemand Tipps, was Köder und Köderführung angeht?

Ich würde jetzt spontan auf den Mepps Longcast in Größe 4, denn Effzett mit 16g und Gumifische setzen. Meine Freundin hat mir so Spro Popeyes in den Adventskalender getan, die schon fertig gestochen sind. 10cm und mit 10g bzw 14g Jigkopf. 10cm könnte im Winter eine gute Größe für ordentliche Barsche und vielleicht auch mal nen Hecht sein, oder?

Ach und falls wer von euch dort Erfahrung hat, auf welches Gewicht setzt ihr in der Ruhr bei Jigspinnern? Das letzte Mal als ich dort war, habe ich mein persönliches anglerisches Waterloo erlebt und haufenweise Köder verloren. Nun bin ich hoffentlich etwas geschickter.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Dezember 2022)

Jig-Spinner... Das Unwort des Jahres 

Was man mit dem Murcks wohl jetzt fängt?! 

Aber sind ja en vogue und Man(n) muss die unbedingt haben!? 

R. S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2022)

Die fangen gut.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Dezember 2022)

Die sind schon nicht schlecht. Fliegen weit, machen Druckwelle, unkompliziert führbar.

Sinken aber auch nach dem Einschlag wie ein Stein. Bei Flachwasser und/oder hängerträchtigem Terrain muss man dann schon gezielt abfangen und mit entsprechendem Tempo drehen, um nicht zu streifen.



FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt spontan auf den Mepps Longcast in Größe 4, denn Effzett mit 16g und Gumifische setzen. Meine Freundin hat mir so Spro Popeyes in den Adventskalender getan, die schon fertig gestochen sind. 10cm und mit 10g bzw 14g Jigkopf. 10cm könnte im Winter eine gute Größe für ordentliche Barsche und vielleicht auch mal nen Hecht sein, oder?



Von vorgestochenen Gummis halte ich gar nichts: Oft sind da völlig unpassende Kopfgewichte für ein bestimmtes Gewässer montiert.

Von daher:

Besorge Dir auch ne Ladung Bleiköpfe in 5 und 7 g. Raus mit allen vorgestochenen Haken und dann erst mal schauen, welche Kopfgewichte da an der Ruhr passen.

Das kann niemand pauschal sagen, muss selbst ausprobiert werden - insbesondere je nach individueller Angelstelle und Strömung.

Darum:

Mit 5 g anfangen, Ergebnis bewerten und dann ggf. gezielt etwas mit dem Kopfgewicht hoch. Vor allem die 14 g könten deutlich zu viel sein. Dabei lernst Du auch automatisch etwas über sinnvolle bzw. situativ gewählte Abstimmung zwischen Köder und Kopf.

Kommt halt auch drauf an, wie optimal die jeweilige Rute in puncto Aufladung, Köderführung und -kontakt arbeitet - starke Über- wie Unterladung sollten vermieden werden.

Hierbei hilft es, das Optimal-WG der jeweiligen Rute zu kennen. Auch das muss man gefühlsmäßig selbst herausfinden - aufgedruckte Angaben von Rutenherstellern sind sehr oft Schall und Rauch.

Grobe Faustregel: Optimales WG = ca. 50 bis 60 % des angegebenen Max-WGs.

Der Longcast ist ein extra schwerer Spinner für Weitwürfe. Auch der geht vergleichsweise viel schneller runter nach dem Einschlag und läuft potenziell auch tiefer.

Auch in diesem Fall könnte es bei vielen Köderverlusten sinnvoll sein, zunächst einen vergleichsweise leichteren, flacher laufenden Normal-Mepps einzusetzen.

Ob Aglia oder Aglia Longue, hängt auch wieder von gewünschter Lauftiefe, Wurfweite und Strömung ab - der normale Aglia mit breitem French Blade lässt sich potenziell flacher und langsamer führen als der Longue (der auch vergleichsweise schwerer und größer ausfällt bei gleicher Größenbezeichnung).

Wobei sich dessen Stärken dann aufgrund der Blattform bei Strömung und/oder Tiefwasser zeigen - der kommt unter Druck nicht so schnell hoch.

In puncto Gewicht, Sinkrate und Mindesttempo bei gleicher Spinnergrößen-Angabe gilt (von links nach rechts zunehmend):

Normal-Aglia mit French Blade --> Longue mit Willow Blade --> Longcast mit Extraschwer-Körper.

Der Effzett sinkt an sich auch recht schnell und braucht IMO eine gewisse Mindest-Wassertiefe - für stärkere Strömung ist der auch nichts, da zu breit.

Also ggf. je nach Tiefe usw. auf ein anderes, langsamer sinkendes bzw. führbares Blinkermodell umstellen. Oder eben etwas Strömungsfreundliches.


----------



## FischFreund84 (18. Dezember 2022)

War dann nur ein sehr kurzer Ausflug. Frau und Baby kamen mit, wollten etwas spazieren, während ich für zwei Stündchen mein Glück versuche. 
Allerdings sind mir fast die Hände abgefroren, konnte die kleinen Karabiner mit den tauben Fingern kaum öffnen oder schließen und alle zwei Würfe sind die Rutenringe vereist. Dann war der Junior noch quengelig und letztlich habe ich nach knapp zwanzig Würfen direkt abgebrochen, als mir beim Auswerfen der Rollenbügel umklappte und der Köder sich losriss und fliegen ging.

Eine Erkenntnis nehme ich aber schonmal mit - 10g ist zumindest im Winter für die Ruhr an der Brücke bei Werden zu schwer. Absinkphase war extrem kurz beim Faulenzen.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (19. Dezember 2022)

War am Samstag mal an meinem Hausgewässer aber wie zu erwarten ist da im Moment nichts mit Angeln... Es sei denn es weiß jemand wo man beheizbare Kunstköder samt Schnur herkriegt? Ersatzweise würde es auch ein Eisbrecher tun...


----------



## silverfish (19. Dezember 2022)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Ersatzweise würde es auch ein Eisbrecher tun...


 

Hatten wir auch mal.
Am Spot Eis.





Telefon ,Eisbrecher bestellt.




Bumms Biss Barsch .


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (19. Dezember 2022)

Wohl dem der am Fließgewässer angelt, der Schiffsverkehr an meinem Weiher hält sich leider sehr in Grenzen...


----------



## FischFreund84 (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich brauche noch ein kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen Schwager.
Dachte da an sowas wie die Better Fisching Box, nur eben ohne Abo. Preislich sollte das Ganze mögicht die Marke von 30 Euro nicht überschreiten.
Hat da zufällig jemand einen Tipp oder eine Empfehlung?

Ach ja, ich sehe ihn erst im neuen Jahr, Ein wenig Lieferzeit wäre also kein Problem. Muss nicht zu den Feiertagen da sein.


----------



## Mescalero (24. Dezember 2022)

Da müssen schon ein paar mehr Details her. Welche Altersklasse? Welche Methode bevorzugt? Was für Gewässer? Preisrahmen? Blutgruppe?


----------



## FischFreund84 (24. Dezember 2022)

Mein Schwager ist  Anfang 40 und angelt relativ systemlos. Als ich das letzte Mal dort war, hat er nen Tauwurm auf nen Jigkopf gezogen und den aktiv durchs Wasser gezogen. Aber nicht mit seiner Spinnrute, sondern mit nem Wabbelstock. Allerdings hat er so tatsächlich schon nen Hecht gefangen.^^

Ich habe aber inzwischen was geordert. Ein Set Spinmads. Wenn er die nicht an eine Pose hängt, wird er damit schon was fangen früher oder später.


----------



## Ladi74 (25. Dezember 2022)

Erstmal noch ein frohes Weihnachstfest euch allen!
Ich hoffe, der " Weihnachstsmann" hat kräftig neues Angelzeug unter den Baum gepackt.

Bei mir war es ein Kescher
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07NB2H53R/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1

Der ist für Norge gedacht. 
Da machen mir die federgelagerten Schnappverschlüsse etwas Sorge, wg. Salzwassergammel.
Ich hab den Plan, den Stock mit Fett zu verpressen-
Nun meine Fragen.
Hat schon mal jemand versucht, so einen Kescherstock aufzuschrauben/ zu öffnen? 
Wie sieht es da dinne aus?
Ich stelle mir ein Metallrohr mit ner Kunststoffhülse vor, wo die Federn irgendwie gelagert sind.
Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## jkc (25. Dezember 2022)

Hi, ich habe sonnen Stab der vorne offen ist, nicht dieses Modell von Zeck, sondern nen Billigteil von der Ageldomäne, da steckt der Federmechanismus für diesen (einen) Nöpsi nur lose drin und wird nur durch den Nöpsi selbst, Bzw. der Federspannung in Position gehalten.

Grüße


----------



## Ladi74 (25. Dezember 2022)

Dann wird der Federmechanismus, bei mir, auch lose im Kescherstock rumeiern.
Danke dir!


----------



## jkc (25. Dezember 2022)

Moin, jemand nee Idee fürn bezahlbaren Hechtwobbler zwischen 15 und 20cm mit Lauftiefe von 3,5 - 4m Tiefe beim langsamen kurbeln und akzeptablem Wurfverhalten?
18cm Nils Master würde prinzipiell gut passen, ist aber zu teuer.

Grüße


----------



## Luis2811 (25. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, jemand nee Idee fürn bezahlbaren Hechtwobbler zwischen 15 und 20cm mit Lauftiefe von 3,5 - 4m Tiefe beim langsamen kurbeln und akzeptablem Wurfverhalten?
> 18cm Nils Master würde prinzipiell gut passen, ist aber zu teuer.
> 
> Grüße



Vielleicht der Westin Jätte? Kann ich aber nichts zu sagen, ist mir nur grade so eingefallen.
Hier


----------



## thanatos (26. Dezember 2022)

was mich ein wenig hier stört ist die Anmeldung an Bord 
es wäre schön wenn jeder so sein Heimatgebiet mit einbringt
würde das antworten auf Probleme etwas erleichtern -
was in den Alpen funzt ist sicher an der Küste nicht der Renner -
so redet man oft aneinander vorbei .
ich habe sogar meinen Umzug an einen anderen Ort registriert .


----------



## Jason (26. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> 18cm Nils Master würde prinzipiell gut passen, ist aber zu teuer.


Hab mal geguckt was der kostet. Da bist du mit Versand bei 30 Euro. Wenn der verloren geht kriegst du schlechte Laune. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## jkc (26. Dezember 2022)

Ich sags ja 
...und dann hat der letzte Fisch von dem ich auf das Ding weiß, nen 190er Wels an der schweren Hechtspinne mit rd. 120g WG, das Teil komplett zerlegt, naja, komplett ist übertrieben, aber die Bauchhakenöse ist aus dem Holz ausgerissen. Dank durchgängiger Drahtachse wurde der Fisch zwar gelandet aber Köder ist halt platt.

Grüße


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Dezember 2022)

Hmmm, vielleicht ein (gebrauchter) Rapala Floating Magnum in 18 cm?

Oder läuft der dann doch zu flach für Deine Einsatzzwecke?

Wirklich günstig ist der neu halt auch nicht - aber jedenfalls ca. nen 10er günstiger als der Nils Master.

Der Hybrida B3 Crank (20 cm) kostet neu halt auch ca. nen 20er... geht aber ordentlich tief runter.

Wo liegt Deine persönliche Preis-Schmerzgrenze? Schwimmend oder sinkend (wie z. B. der Countdown Magnum)?

An einigermaßen gut werfbaren, langsam drehbaren Großwobblern bin ich auch interessiert - kann allerdings nur Flachläufer bis ca. 1,5 m Lauftiefe gebrauchen.


----------



## jkc (26. Dezember 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> An einigermaßen gut werfbaren, langsam drehbaren Großwobblern bin ich auch interessiert - kann allerdings nur Flachläufer bis ca. 1,5 m Lauftiefe gebrauchen.


Was ist für dich groß? 
Ich guck mal gleich im Kämmerchen was da so hängt 
Ich sag mal 15€ gebe ich wenn es sich lohnt; Am nähesten dran ist aktuell der 13cm XRap Joitnted mit ca. Lauftiefe bis 2,4m der kommt so neu 13€ oder so oder auch der 15cm Nils Master mit 3, 3,5m Lauftiefe oder so, dafür habe ich ähnlich "viel" bezahlt; Kostet regulär aber mehr.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Dezember 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Der Hybrida B3 Crank (20 cm) kostet neu halt auch ca. nen 20er... geht aber ordentlich tief runter.


Der geht geschleppt auf 7m, dies dürfte zu tief sein, für seine Anforderungen.
Außerdem ist der auch nicht gerade günstig.
Ich würde ja den Storm empfehlen, auf diesem habe ich im Sommer noch einen über einem Meter verloren.
Aber ich weiß ich nicht genau wie dieser heißt und es ist zwingend nötig die Sprengringe zu tauschen, wiegt etwa 45gr. lässt sich gut werfen, geht dann etwa 3,50-4,5m tief und ist sehr günstig, ich meine 12,50€.
Laufen tut er sehr gut.
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
Jürgen


----------



## jkc (26. Dezember 2022)

Guck an, da hingen sogar gleich drei Kandidaten, die dafür in Frage kommen.




Laufen geworfen meine ich alle eher so maximal 3m, aber dann sinkt wenigstens die Hängergefahr.
Für deinen Fall könnten die großen Believer passen, kann man sogar sehr, sehr flach fischen, sind aber relativ anspruchsvoll in der richtigen Tiefe zu halten, da mega auftriebsstark. 25cm Nils Master ultra langsam geführt kann man auch richtig flach fischen, aber auch bis runter zu 4m oder so.

Grüße


----------



## Bertone (26. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich sags ja
> ...und dann hat der letzte Fisch von dem ich auf das Ding weiß, nen 190er Wels an der schweren Hechtspinne mit rd. 120g WG, das Teil komplett zerlegt, naja, komplett ist übertrieben, aber die Bauchhakenöse ist aus dem Holz ausgerissen. Dank durchgängiger Drahtachse wurde der Fisch zwar gelandet aber Köder ist halt platt.
> 
> Grüße


Nixe isse platt. Nimmst ein wenig Epoxy, rührst wenn vorhanden etwas Glasfaserflocken, und - wichtig - sehr feines Sägemehl als Füllstoff hinzu. Je weniger Epoxy im Gesamtmix, umso besser. Damit füllst die ausgebrochene Region und setzt die Hakenöse gleich mit.


----------



## jkc (26. Dezember 2022)

Relativ anspruchsvolle Reparatur mit relativ unsicherem Ergebnis, das hat ja einen Grund, dass ihm das Zeug entgegen kam und keiner garantiert ihm, dass der nächste Wels nicht einfach noch 45cm und 50kg mehr hat. Draht wird ja auch nicht stabiler dadurch, dass man ihn hin und herbiegt.

Grüße


Edit: Wieder einmal taucht die Frage auf, warum sich das Ding Invincible nennt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Was ist für dich groß?



18 cm+ und bis ca. 125 g Max-Ködergewicht - das werfe ich noch recht entspannt über ne längere Weile.

Ah ja: Die großen Balzer Monsterbarsch (14 und 18 cm; LT 2,5-4 m) ) wären evtl. auch noch tauglich für Deine Zwecke. Den 14er gibt es auch als Tiefläufer mit langer Schaufel, der ist überraschend gut werfbar

--> benutze ich u. a. bei meinen All-Schaltjahr-Baggerseetrips, für meine Gewässer geht der zu tief.

Auch die normalen Modelle fliegen IMO gar nicht so schlecht und laufen gut. Die kann ich bei langsamer Führung auch an meinen flachen Gewässern einsetzen, tauchen nicht allzu steil/schnell (im Gegensatz zum Tiefläufer). Lassen sich recht unstressig kontrollieren.

Angeblich auch alle mit Thru-Wire (habe ich mal irgendwo im Netz gelesen).

Haken und Sprengringe sollten allerdings getauscht werden, die deuch(t)en mir jeweils nicht so der Hit.


----------



## DenizJP (27. Dezember 2022)

Moin 

Gedenke ein letztes Mal an den Main zu fahren auf Zander 

Aktuell erhöhter Wasserstand und Strömung 

Buhnen haben wir keine und die meisten Häfen sind zu für Angler 

Dachte daher an Uferbereiche wo ich kehrströmung habe oder an Brückenpfeilern 

Wobbler und wo es geht jiggen 


Hat meine Strategie irgendwelche Denkfehler?


----------



## vermesser (27. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Jig-Spinner... Das Unwort des Jahres
> 
> Was man mit dem Murcks wohl jetzt fängt?!
> 
> ...



Also die von PB kenn ich nicht, aber die von Spinmad, Berkely and sogar von Duo...Murks sind die nicht, sondern fängige Köder für viele Gelegenheiten und das schnelle Scannen des Gewässers ;-) .


----------



## vermesser (27. Dezember 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Sinken aber auch nach dem Einschlag wie ein Stein. Bei Flachwasser und/oder hängerträchtigem Terrain muss man dann schon gezielt abfangen und mit entsprechendem Tempo drehen, um nicht zu streifen.



Wenn man allerdings die kleinen süßen Teile mit 4-6- 10 Gramm nimmt oder gar mit einen Plastikkörper, dann sind die durchaus ebenso flach wie langsam führbar ;-) .

Aber ich glaube die mit einem Kunststoffkörper fangen nicht, sagt der Roland  .... sinkts nicht, beißt nix  ...


----------



## thanatos (28. Dezember 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hat meine Strategie irgendwelche Denkfehler?


nö hat sie nicht - viel Glück


----------



## DenizJP (28. Dezember 2022)

Danke - Glück hatte ich dennoch keins xD

ein gute Spot war ausgebucht mit Ansitzanglern, der nächste war kaum beangelbar obwohl ich eine Strömungskante erwartet hatte.

2 andere Spots blieben leider fruchtlos. Vielleicht standen dort durchaus Fische... musste aber Jiggen statt Wobblern aufgrund Höhe und Tiefe der Spots.


egal - nächste Mal geht es weiter


----------



## DenizJP (28. Dezember 2022)

Mal ne weitere Frage. Ich gedenke demnächst mit meinem Sohn (7 Jahre alt) spinnfischen zu gehen hier am Main eventuell Rhein.


wie ist das denn mit den Karten? Ich hab für beide Gewässer die Jahreskarten und mein Sohn würde ja unter meinem Angelschein mitangeln.

braucht er dann aber eine eigene Gewässerkarte? Jemand da Erfahrung??


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Dezember 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Mal ne weitere Frage. Ich gedenke demnächst mit meinem Sohn (7 Jahre alt) spinnfischen zu gehen hier am Main eventuell Rhein.
> 
> 
> wie ist das denn mit den Karten? Ich hab für beide Gewässer die Jahreskarten und mein Sohn würde ja unter meinem Angelschein mitangeln.
> ...


Hallo,

in Bayern wäre das bis zum Alter von 10 Jahren erlaubt. Wie das in Hessen ist weiß, ich allerdings nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. Dezember 2022)

Wie ist das beim binden von langschenkligen Öhrhaken der Größen 2 bis 2/0
mit stärkerer Mono (FC), klappt das auch mit  dem Durchmesser von 0,60er? Bekomme ich diese Stärke überhaupt noch durchs Öhr?


----------



## silverfish (28. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wie ist das beim binden von langschenkligen Öhrhaken der Größen 2 bis 2/0
> mit stärkerer Mono (FC), klappt das auch mit  dem Durchmesser von 0,60er? Bekomme ich diese Stärke überhaupt noch durchs Öhr?


Das kommt auf Öhrgrösse an. Verschiedene Butthaken haben auch verschieben grosse Öhre.
Ne o,60 er hab ich noch nicht an Butthaken gebunden. Aber bei o,50er noch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. Dezember 2022)

Geht um die Herstellung von Mundschnüren, da ich meine Buttvorfächer lieber selbst herstelle, als selbst zu kaufen. Möchte die gerne aus 0,60er binden, da diese Stärke sich am wenigsten mit der Hauptschnur (0,40er) verheddert...


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Dezember 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Mal ne weitere Frage. Ich gedenke demnächst mit meinem Sohn (7 Jahre alt) spinnfischen zu gehen hier am Main eventuell Rhein.
> 
> 
> wie ist das denn mit den Karten? Ich hab für beide Gewässer die Jahreskarten und mein Sohn würde ja unter meinem Angelschein mitangeln.
> ...





> Rechtlich ist es in § 25 Abs. 2 HFischG geregelt. Nach Satz 5 gelten Kinder bis zur Vollendung des zehnten Lebensjahres als Helfer, wenn sie von einer volljährigen und zum Fischfang berechtigten Person an die Fischereiausübung herangeführt werden. Gemäß Satz 4 müssen sich Helfer im unmittelbaren Einwirkungsbereich des Fischereiberechtigten aufhalten. Die Anzahl der Helfer ist vom Gesetz nicht eingeschränkt, denn nach Satz 1 kann man sich von "_weiteren Personen_" unterstützen lassen.
> 
> Für deine Frage ist die Regelung in Satz 3 entscheidend. Sie lautet: _Nur einer der Helfer darf den Fischfang mit der Handangel ausüben_.








						Angeln mit Kindern in Hessen
					

Hallo zusammen,  ich möchte mal eine Frage in den Raum werfen,  wo ich nicht viel dazu im Internet gefunden habe. Die rechtliche Lage ist eigendlich klar, aber mich würde mal Eure Meinung / Haltung dazu interessieren. In Hessen darf man ja nur mit zwei Angeln angeln. Vater besitzt einen...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Jürgen


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Geht um die Herstellung von Mundschnüren, da ich meine Buttvorfächer lieber selbst herstelle, als selbst zu kaufen. Möchte die gerne aus 0,60er binden, da diese Stärke sich am wenigsten mit der Hauptschnur (0,40er) verheddert...


Moin, 
hatte neulich ja meine Butt Montage selbstgeknüpft und gefangen. 
Ich habe meine Mundschnüre aus rel. Steifer 45er geknüpft und hatte kein Problem mit Tüddel. 
Im Herbst traf ich einen Angler , der sehr erfolgreich Butt mit leichten FeederRuten, selbstgeknüpftem Vorfach mit 2 Seitenarmen und sogar selbst gebasteltem leichten Krallblei, fing. 
In so 45 Minuten zog er 2 Butt deutlich über 30cm. Und einen gut Maßigen raus, bevor ich ging... 
Der hatte rel. Dünne Seitenvorfächer, schätze aus 35er Mono. 
Die standen auch nich massiv ab, Tüddel bei ihm gab es trotzdem nicht. 

R. S.


----------



## Astacus74 (29. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Der hatte rel. Dünne Seitenvorfächer, schätze aus 35er Mono.



So kenn ich das auch das Vorfach dicker (0,50-0,60) und die Mundschnre dünner (0,35-0,40) hat bislang auch immer geklappt



Gruß Frank


----------



## silverfish (29. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe immer die gleiche Stärke bei Vorfach und Mundschnüre.  Ab o,40er hats nie Tüdel gegeben. Aber immer Hardmono oder FC. In den Anfängen meiner Brandungzeit hatte ich auch diese Stahlvorfächer mit den Drahtseitenarmen.
Bin da schnell von weg.Zu sperrig. Tüdel und Abrisse.


----------



## Kupfergraben (29. Dezember 2022)

Hallo, ich bin kompletter Angelneuling und habe erst kürzlich meine Angelprüfung bestanden. Aktuell habe ich nur eine 29 € Decathlon Meereskombo mit WG 40-80g die ich zum Zeitvertreib im Urlaub am Mittelmeer eingesetzt habe.

Jetzt möchte ich mir eine erste Ausstattung für das gelegentliche Angeln in Berlin & Umgebung zulegen. Die Meereskombo kann ich sicher für Versuche auf Aal oder ähnliches verwenden, aber hauptsächlich wird es wohl auf *Barsch* in der Spree & Kanäle gehen.

Hierzu habe ich mir nun folgende Kombo fürs leichte Spinnen überlegt und wüsste gerne ob die Komponenten passen und eurer Meinung nach wirklich ein "Schnäppchen" sind:

Rute:
*Daiwa Spinnrute Calida (Light Spin) WG 3-12 G*ramm ist bei Askari gerade scheinbar von 135 € auf 32,99 € runtergesetzt.
Rolle:
*Daiwa Ninja LT Modellgröße 1000* kost bei Gerlinger grad 29,99 € anstelle von 66 €
Schnur:
*Balzer Iron Line 8 Durchmesser 0,18* Tragkraft 12,4 KG da kosten die 150m die wohl nicht ganz auf die Rolle passen 8,99 € anstelle von 17,99 €
Bzw. alternativ die Berkley Angelschnur X5 Braid in 0,08. 0,18 ist vielleicht ein bisschen übertrieben für die Bärschchen in der Spree. 

Einen Kescher und Töter bestelle ich mir noch dazu. Messer und ne Zange habe ich geeignetes zuhause.

Kostet zusammen 72 € ohne Versand. Ist das was ordentliches für den Start, oder bin ich auf dem falschen Dampfer?


----------



## alexpp (29. Dezember 2022)

Kupfergraben schrieb:


> *...Balzer Iron Line 8 Durchmesser 0,18* Tragkraft 12,4 KG da kosten die 150m die wohl nicht ganz auf die Rolle passen 8,99 € anstelle von 17,99 €
> Bzw. alternativ die Berkley Angelschnur X5 Braid in 0,08. 0,18 ist vielleicht ein bisschen übertrieben für die Bärschchen in der Spree...


Die 0,18er Iron Line ist sicher etwas zu dick. Habe hier eine Rolle 0,12er Iron Line liegen, aber weder damit gefischt, noch Zerreißversuche gemacht. Vom Durchmesser her könnte es eine PE #1.0 oder #1.2 sein und wohl real bis zu 6kg tragen. Die Berkley 0.08 könnte passen, die sind wesentlich dicker, als angegeben. Captain_H00k kann bezüglich X5 sicher besser weiterhelfen.


----------



## Captain_H00k (1. Januar 2023)

Habs jetzt erst gelesen  
Also die 0.08mm hab ich bisher nicht gefischt,aber habe aktuell die 0.06mm auf ner BFS.
Für mich leider nen Tick zu dick,die kommt eher wie Schnüre rüber die sonst als 0.10mm aufwärts ausgewiesen sind.
Würde daher im leichten Bereich maximal die dünnste empfehlen.
Diese Berkley x5 Schnüre sind in den dickeren Klassen super,aber alles was wirklich Light / Ultralight gefischt wird,würde ich was anderes empfehlen.


PS: Lese gerade Barsche in der Spree / Kanäle.
War vor ner Weile selber da an der Spree,also sagen wir mal so,auf nem ML Setup aufwärts geht das schon klar.
Kommt aber auf die Rolle an.Ich habe zum Beispiel auf die Abu Revo ALC BF7 nach meinem Geschmack zu wenig Schnur drauf bekommen.Mit wirklich minimalst Unterfüttern und der 0.06mm gingen nur ganz knapp ca 69m drauf,und die Spule ist bis zum Rand gefüllt.
Fairer Weise muss man sagen,die ALC Spule ist sehr shallow.


----------



## Angler2097 (1. Januar 2023)

Kupfergraben schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin kompletter Angelneuling und habe erst kürzlich meine Angelprüfung bestanden. Aktuell habe ich nur eine 29 € Decathlon Meereskombo mit WG 40-80g die ich zum Zeitvertreib im Urlaub am Mittelmeer eingesetzt habe.
> 
> Jetzt möchte ich mir eine erste Ausstattung für das gelegentliche Angeln in Berlin & Umgebung zulegen. Die Meereskombo kann ich sicher für Versuche auf Aal oder ähnliches verwenden, aber hauptsächlich wird es wohl auf *Barsch* in der Spree & Kanäle gehen.
> 
> ...


Nimm lieber eine 2000er LT und 0,10 er oder von mir aus auch 0,08er Schnur. Die 0,18 ist zu dick


----------



## Kupfergraben (2. Januar 2023)

Hey, danke für die Rückmeldung, 

die Rute war leider sehr fix ausverkauft, jetzt suche ich einen Ersatz. Die 1000er Rolle hatte ich mir nun schon bestellt, die ist also der einzige Teil der fix ist. 

Wäre die

*Shirasu IM-12 Pro Staff Perch L* mit 3-12g WG für 60 € eine passende Anschaffung dazu oder ist das eine Billo-Marke? 

Nochmal zur Kenntnis: Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung vom Angeln, ich weiß nicht mal ob ich die Rolle an der Rute befestigen kann.


----------



## jkc (3. Januar 2023)

Hi, ist das "Fishing for men" down? Also dauerhaft?


----------



## alexpp (3. Januar 2023)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ist das "Fishing for men" down? Also dauerhaft?


Sieht so aus, siehe z.B. hier.


----------



## jkc (3. Januar 2023)

Ui, war vor paar Wochen noch drin und habe nix gemerkt, also außer, dass fast nix los war...


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Januar 2023)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Geht um die Herstellung von Mundschnüren, da ich meine Buttvorfächer lieber selbst herstelle, als selbst zu kaufen. Möchte die gerne aus 0,60er binden, da diese Stärke sich am wenigsten mit der Hauptschnur (0,40er) verheddert...



Wo sollen denn deine Vorfächer zum Einsatz kommen? Tideflüsse wie Weser oder Elbe. Oder Brandungsangeln/Bootsangeln?

Ich mache mir es grundsätzlich sowohl an der Weser als auch am der ostsee von der Brandung als auch im Boot sehr einfach. Ich kaufe mir Fertigvorfächer, und zwar so welche, wo man einfach wieder neuer Schnüre inkl. Öhrhaken anbinden kann. Ich habe also das Vorfach, fange eine Platte die schluckt, die wird einfach abgeschnitten (Haken kann man beim ausnehmen wieder rausfummeln, wenn man denn will). Neuen Haken anbinden. Wenn Vorfach zu kurz habe ich eine Spule mit billiger 0,40 im Koffer. Stück abgeschnitten, angebunden, Haken dran fertig. Ich glaube die beiden Vorfächer die ich in der Weser Fische, sind schon in den letzten 4 Jahren die Selben. 
Wir sagen auch immer, beim Platten Angeln kannst du alle alten Haken verbrauchen, für die du sonst keine Verwendung mehr hast. Da ist was wahres dran. Also mache dir da nicht so viel Kopf wegen Verhedderung usw. 

0,60 Fluro,.das ist Mal ein Wort.


----------



## thanatos (3. Januar 2023)

Kupfergraben schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Kenntnis: Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung vom Angeln,


macht doch nichts - hatten wir alle am Anfang auch nicht , frage aber nicht nach 
bestimmten Marken von Ruten und Rollen , deine Wahl ist schon für dein Ziel
optimal kauf dir eine die dem entspricht viel kann man da nicht falsch machen .
Im Shop ist es natürlich besser als on line ,da siehst du was du kaufst .
Die Angebote von Versendern - na du hast ja in der Regel ein Rückgabe Recht .

Bei Schnüren kann ich dir leider nichts raten da ich mit Mono spinne .
Am meisten lernst du aus Fehlern die du machst - das haben wir auch


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (3. Januar 2023)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wo sollen denn deine Vorfächer zum Einsatz kommen? Tideflüsse wie Weser oder Elbe. Oder Brandungsangeln/Bootsangeln?
> 
> Ich mache mir es grundsätzlich sowohl an der Weser als auch am der ostsee von der Brandung als auch im Boot sehr einfach. Ich kaufe mir Fertigvorfächer, und zwar so welche, wo man einfach wieder neuer Schnüre inkl. Öhrhaken anbinden kann. Ich habe also das Vorfach, fange eine Platte die schluckt, die wird einfach abgeschnitten (Haken kann man beim ausnehmen wieder rausfummeln, wenn man denn will). Neuen Haken anbinden. Wenn Vorfach zu kurz habe ich eine Spule mit billiger 0,40 im Koffer. Stück abgeschnitten, angebunden, Haken dran fertig. Ich glaube die beiden Vorfächer die ich in der Weser Fische, sind schon in den letzten 4 Jahren die Selben.
> Wir sagen auch immer, beim Platten Angeln kannst du alle alten Haken verbrauchen, für die du sonst keine Verwendung mehr hast. Da ist was wahres dran. Also mache dir da nicht so viel Kopf wegen Verhedderung usw.
> ...


Zum Einsatz sollen die Vorfächer auf Helgoland (harter Grund, Steine, Muscheln). Deshalb die Stärken 0,40 bis 0,60. Fertigvorfächer sind okay, muß auch Abrisse mit einkalkulieren. 

Wollte einen Haken an eine (verschiebbare) Mundschnur binden, den anderen ans Ende der Hauptschnur. Dazwischen läuft ein vor den Haken gestopptes Birnenblei. 
Muß natürlich erstmal herausfinden, ob auf Helgoland die Wollhandkrabbe auch so eine Plage ist, wie anderswo und welche Montage am besten geeignet ist. 

Eine Option wären noch Wangerooge und Langeoog, war früher mal auf Klassenfahrt auf L. und meine Eltern mit mir in den Herbstferien öfters auf W. Geangelt habe ich da zwar, aber mit völlig ungeeignetem Gerät. Daher auch nichts gefangen. 
Bei einer Wiederkehr soll das aber professioneller und erfolgreicher werden...


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Januar 2023)

Moin, 
rein fiktive Annahme... 

Ein Firmenwagen mit theoretisch mehreren wechselnden Fahrern bekommt in Bremen ein Knöllchen wegen parken im eingeschränkten Halteverbot (286).
Angenommenes Verwarngeld €25,00.

Ein Zeugenfragebogen wird dem Fahrzeughalter zugesendet. 
Weder Ordnungsamt noch Halter wissen, wer Gefahren ist und so macht der Halter von seinem Verweigerungsrecht Gebrauch. 

Was würde dann passieren? 
Die 25,00 würden nich fällig nehme ich an und das Verfahren würde eingestellt!? 

Wieviel würde die Firma diese Einstellung ggf. Kosten? 
Nichts? Weniger oder mehr als 25,00? 

Wie gesagt fiktive Ortwahl H. B. 

R. S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Januar 2023)

Kostet nichts und man würde so davon kommen…
Aber man bekommt für die Zukunft die Auflage ein Buch zu führen, wer fährt…
Diesen Bonus hält man sich aber für höhere Strafen lieber auf   …
So war das mal früher, weiß nicht genau ob was geändert wurde…
So konnte ich auch mal drei Punkte und ne Geldbuße sparen …
Für 25€ würde ich da kein Welle machen …


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Januar 2023)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> rein fiktive Annahme...
> 
> Ein Firmenwagen mit theoretisch mehreren wechselnden Fahrern bekommt in Bremen ein Knöllchen wegen parken im eingeschränkten Halteverbot (286).
> ...



Beim ersten Mal wird vermutlich nichts passieren, beim zweiten Mal auch nicht, danach kommt dann die Androhung zum Führen eines Fahrtenbuches für alle Firmenfahrzeuge oder Untersuchung des Spesenzettel bei Auswärtstätigkeit usw.  Da wird sich der Chef das ganz schnell überlegen oder auf einmal wieder wissen, wer gefahren ist. Verzögerung ist da besser, weil nach 3 Monaten es verjährt. Ansonsten, für 25 Euro, zahlen und glücklich sein.


----------



## Astacus74 (4. Januar 2023)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Für 25€ würde ich da kein Welle machen …



Das seh ich ähnlich


Gruß Frank


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Januar 2023)

Hecht100+ ,

Was meinst Du mit verzögern?

Nehmen wir an, der Halter verweigert die Aussage, kämen dann bei erstmaligem Verstoß gar keine Kosten /Gebühren? Also komplett unentgeltliche Einstellung des Verfahrens?

R. S.


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Januar 2023)

Ja, wenn der Halter nicht antwortet kommt meistens eine zweite Anfrage. Danach kommt dann evtl. ein Besuch der Polizei, wenn ein Foto vom Fahrer vorhanden ist. Was bei Parksünden ja kaum zu erwarten ist. 
Es gibt aber auch Kommunen, da wird das Verfahren dann zu Lasten des Halters eingestellt, da kommen dann an Schreibgebühren aber auch schon mal über 20 Euro bei raus.


----------



## Astacus74 (4. Januar 2023)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an, der Halter verweigert die Aussage, kämen dann bei erstmaligem Verstoß gar keine Kosten /Gebühren? Also komplett unentgeltliche Einstellung des Verfahrens?



Wenn dein "Kumpel"denn falsch geparkt hat dumm gelaufen, soll er da keinen Aufriss von machen bezahlt die 25 Euronen raucht und säuft einmal etwas weniger und schon ist gut.
Mir wäre der Aufriss viel zu anstrengend und meine Zeit zu Schade.


Gruß Frank


----------



## hanzz (4. Januar 2023)

Teure Weser Platten diesmal


----------



## bic zip (4. Januar 2023)

Mal ist man Hund, mal ist man Baum.

Würde wegen den 25€ auch keinen Aufriss machen.

Bin kurz vor Weihnachten auch in der 30er Zone geflitscht worden, zwischen 30 und 50€ erwarte ich….persönliches Pech, selber Schuld.

ABER wenn man bedenkt wie oft man gegen die StVzO verstösst und nicht erwischt wird, sind die 50€ geschenkt


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Januar 2023)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> rein fiktive Annahme...
> 
> Ein Firmenwagen mit theoretisch mehreren wechselnden Fahrern bekommt in Bremen ein Knöllchen wegen parken im eingeschränkten Halteverbot (286).
> ...


Hallo,

wenn es normal ist, das das KFZ ständig von wechselnden Fahrern gefahren wird, ist grundsätzlich ein Fahrtenbuch zu führen. Was aber Sache des Halters ist, das zu managen. Der dürfte in diesem Fall eine auf den S... bekommen.


Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Vanner (4. Januar 2023)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> wenn es normal ist, das das KFZ ständig von wechselnden Fahrern gefahren wird, ist grundsätzlich ein Fahrtenbuch zu führen



Kenne ich auch nur so.


----------



## Mescalero (4. Januar 2023)

Das schreibt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch die Versicherung so vor.

Den Bußgeldeintreiber möchte ich sehen, der sagt: Ach, da ist nicht ganz klar wer gefahren ist, weil die Karre von Hinz und Kunz bewegt wird, achso, na dann....Knöllchen ist geschenkt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Januar 2023)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das schreibt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch die Versicherung so vor.


Meiner Versicherung war nur wichtig, ist der Fahrer angestellt und fand die Fahrt mit meiner Zustimmung statt. Alles andere hat die nie Interessiert.


----------



## Mescalero (4. Januar 2023)

Ich musste sogar als Privatperson unseren Gast angeben, der ein Jahr lang den Wagen mit gefahren ist. Spätestens wenn die Kacke dampft und es um die Regulierung eines Schadens geht, werden die sehr pingelig, habe ich gehört...


----------



## Kupfergraben (4. Januar 2023)

Es macht aber grundsätzlich einen Unterschied ob das Fahrzeug privat KFZ-Versichert ist (da wird zwischen "nur Halter fährt", "Partner fährt mit", "sonstige Fahrer über 23" und "jeder darf fahren" unterschieden) oder ob es eine gewerbliche KFZ-Versicherung ist. Da ist es i.d.R. "nur eine Person" oder "alle Angestellten".


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. Januar 2023)

Ich habe bei einer Waggler loaded folgende Angaben zur Tragkraft:1,6 + 08118,0. Was bedeutet das, evtl. vorgebleit?


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Januar 2023)

Kupfergraben schrieb:


> Es macht aber grundsätzlich einen Unterschied ob das Fahrzeug privat KFZ-Versichert ist (da wird zwischen "nur Halter fährt", "Partner fährt mit", "sonstige Fahrer über 23" und "jeder darf fahren" unterschieden) oder ob es eine gewerbliche KFZ-Versicherung ist. Da ist es i.d.R. "nur eine Person" oder "alle Angestellten".


Hallo,

ist schon klar und wenn z. B. bei einem "Familienauto" das mal vom Halter, Ehegatten, Tochter oder Sohn genutzt wird, ist das auch erstmal egal. Kann aber hier dann im Falle eines Knöllchens der Fahrer nicht festgestellt werden oder er wird verschwiegen um nicht zahlen zu müssen  , dann kann das Gericht oder auch die Zulassungsbehörde die Führung eines Fahrtenbuches anordnen.
Ganz anders ist es bei "Firmenfahrzeugen", welche stets von mehreren Fahrern genutzt werden, wie offensichtlich in diesem Fall. Hier muss stets ein Fahrtenbuch geführt werden, wegen Abgrenzung der Verantwortlichkeit. Wird dies unterlassen bekommt der Verantwortliche bei der Firma dafür eines auf die Mütze.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## yukonjack (4. Januar 2023)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> rein fiktive Annahme...
> 
> Ein Firmenwagen mit theoretisch mehreren wechselnden Fahrern bekommt in Bremen ein Knöllchen wegen parken im eingeschränkten Halteverbot (286).
> ...


Von wegen fiktive, gibs zu, du bist der Täter


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Januar 2023)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Von wegen fiktive, gibs zu, du bist der Täter




R. S.


----------



## DenizJP (4. Januar 2023)

Ne Frage da ich zu dieser Zeit immer etwa ratlos werde ^^


Main hat aktuell ca 237 Kubikmeter/s Abfluss also noch recht ordentlich...

hab soweit alle beangelbaren bzw. zulässigen Mündungen, Häfen und Co abgeangelt. Eventuell doch auch an normalen Uferstrecken mein Glück probieren?


würde der Theorie, dass die Fische jetzt in den beruhigten Bereichen weilen ja zuwider sprechen.....


----------



## Astacus74 (4. Januar 2023)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Von wegen fiktive, gibs zu, du bist der Täter



bist du von was anderen ausgegangen???


Gruß Frank

Ps. ich schreib für einen "Freund"


----------



## hanzz (4. Januar 2023)

DenizJP schrieb:


> dass die Fische jetzt in den beruhigten Bereichen weilen ja zuwider sprechen.....


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die nicht alle dort stehen. Können sich ja nicht alle in Häfen, etc. aufhalten. 
Würden uns ja doof fangen und es wäre zu einfach. 
Es werden am Rhein bspw. genügend Fische im/am Strom gefangen zur Zeit.


----------



## silverfish (4. Januar 2023)

Ich denke, auch Fische stecken nicht jedes Hochwasser weg und beissen immer.
Meine Erfahrungen gehen dahin , daß meist erst das Wasser wieder sinken muss. Bei stark steigendem und getrübtem Wasser bin ich weder an Sieg, Agger oder Rhein gegangen.
Wie bemerkt , ich meine starkes Hochwasser. Leicht stetig steigende Pegel können beissfördernd sein.
Das sind meine Erfahrungen, für Andere kann ich nicht schreiben ! ! !


----------



## jkc (5. Januar 2023)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die nicht alle dort stehen. Können sich ja nicht alle in Häfen, etc. aufhalten.


Jou, seheh ich auch so, Du hast ja überall auf der Strecke auch Micro-Zonen die strömungsberühigt sind, sei es nur ein großer Stein am Grund, überspülten Uferbewuchs, Brückenpfeiler, Dalben, Spundwände usw..


----------



## zulu (5. Januar 2023)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Kannst noch einen Liter Milch oder Sahne dazu kippen, gibt noch einen sehr exklusiven Geruch zu der Feuchtigkeit.


Wird die Milli sauer
stinkts beim Bauer


----------



## zulu (5. Januar 2023)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mir reichte schon mal eine 2L Milchkanne als Flut im Fußraum im Familienauto, das stank lange und fies.
> Die blöden Karren kann man nicht mehr komplett reinigen, r.


Wird die Milli sauer
stinkts beim Bauer


----------



## FischFreund84 (5. Januar 2023)

Ich muss auch Mal eine Frage bzw Überlegung einwerfen. 
Und zwar überlege ich, das erste Mal mein Glück mit einer Dropshotmontage zu versuchen, vermutlich in einem kleinen Fluss. 
Anködern wollte ich da eigentlich geflavourte Gummis. Nun bin ich da aber nicht alleine am Gewässer und auch wenn ich mir bisher bin vielen Schneidertagen nicht den Spaß habe verderben lassen (werde ich natürlich auch weiterhin nicht), will ich dieses Mal auf keinen Fall komplett leer ausgehen. 
Erhöhe ich meine Fangchancen, wenn ich als Köder Dendris, Tauwürmer oder Ähnliches nehme, weil ich damit am Dropshot auch nicht andere Fischarten fangen könnte? Habe das bisher eigtl immer mit Barschen in Verbindung gebracht. Der Barsch wäre auch der Zielfisch, ich freue mich aber auch über jeden anderen Fang.


----------



## hanzz (5. Januar 2023)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Ich muss auch Mal eine Frage bzw Überlegung einwerfen.
> Und zwar überlege ich, das erste Mal mein Glück mit einer Dropshotmontage zu versuchen, vermutlich in einem kleinen Fluss.
> Anködern wollte ich da eigentlich geflavourte Gummis. Nun bin ich da aber nicht alleine am Gewässer und auch wenn ich mir bisher bin vielen Schneidertagen nicht den Spaß habe verderben lassen (werde ich natürlich auch weiterhin nicht), will ich dieses Mal auf keinen Fall komplett leer ausgehen.
> Erhöhe ich meine Fangchancen, wenn ich als Köder Dendris, Tauwürmer oder Ähnliches nehme, weil ich damit am Dropshot auch nicht andere Fischarten fangen könnte? Habe das bisher eigtl immer mit Barschen in Verbindung gebracht. Der Barsch wäre auch der Zielfisch, ich freue mich aber auch über jeden anderen Fang.


Kann natürlich funktionieren.
Ich für meinen Teil nutze aber relativ große Haken für DS auf Barsch. entspricht ca Karpfenhaken gr 2 -4
Große Weißfische haben da natürlich kein Problem mit.
Ob aktuell Weißfische auf aktiv geführten Wurm, etc. beissen ist auch fraglich, aber natürlich immer möglich.
Aber wenn man zwischendurch mal nen Tee trinkt, kann man den Köder auch einfach mal liegen lassen.


----------



## jkc (5. Januar 2023)

Kollege hat schon gezielt mit kleinen Krebs- /Larvenimitationen im Winter in Häfen auf Weißfische gedropshotet; Die Konzentration an Fischen war dort natürlich extrem hoch. Auch gab es im Sommer gute Aale als Beifang auf Dropshot mit Wurm. Prinzipiell also durchaus keine abwegige Idee.

Grüße


----------



## jkc (5. Januar 2023)

WTF


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Januar 2023)

Technischer Fehler. Sind dran.


----------



## hanzz (5. Januar 2023)

Jo. Hab ich auch. 
Die Mods müssen ja mal wach gemacht werden.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Januar 2023)

Es gibt genügend hier, die schon dafür sorgen. Aber wenn ich schlaflose Momente deswegen haben sollte, mache ich was falsch.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Januar 2023)

Und das beste, meine Beiträge brauchen nicht freigeschaltet werden. Vorteil für die Mods


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Januar 2023)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Es gibt genügend hier, die schon dafür sorgen. Aber wenn ich schlaflose Momente deswegen haben sollte, mache ich was falsch.




Der Fehler ist überhaupt erst einzuschlafen!


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Januar 2023)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Fehler ist überhaupt erst einzuschlafen!


Aber nicht mit Kaffee, da liebe ich meine gute Tasse Tee.


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Januar 2023)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Ich muss auch Mal eine Frage bzw Überlegung einwerfen.
> Und zwar überlege ich, das erste Mal mein Glück mit einer Dropshotmontage zu versuchen, vermutlich in einem kleinen Fluss...


Würde ich nich machen, 

Es heisst nicht umsonst in "erfahrenen Kreisen"  DROPSCHROTT. 

Mit dem Mist fängt man(n) mal nen Gnadenfisch, mit Wein Gummi aber auch. 

Das is Schwarzbarsch-Gelumpe der Amis um an extremen "UferFestungen" voll Unrat, massig Ästen bspw. da ihre Bärsche rauszuzubbeln. 
An nem kleinen Fluss muss man die Fische aber suchen und nich stundenlang sich im Toten Winkel einen abzubbeln. 
Auf das Gewese beißen im sichtigen Wasser ab und zu die Halbstarken, 35-40+
lachen sich da tot. 

DROPSCHROTT... 

R. S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Januar 2023)

Gibt aber auch solche, die dann beißen.......


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Januar 2023)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Technischer Fehler. Sind dran.


----------



## Astacus74 (5. Januar 2023)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Bestätigung durch einen Moderator...



Das habe ich auch, los kommt haut richtig raus an Beiträgen  


Gruß Frank


----------



## jkc (5. Januar 2023)

Was ein Unfug, ich bin grundsätzlich auch kein Freund der Methode und wesentlich lieber mit dem Jig unterwegs, aber, dass das nicht auch sehr sehr erfolgreich sein kann ist einfach Quatsch.
In der aktuell laufenden Staffel von Perch Pro gab's z.B. schon 49er oder 50er Barsche auf Drop Shot, im Freundeskreis auch schon Zander ü80 und Hechte bis 113cm, letzteren sogar auf Video, worin auch die Friedfischangelei drin sein müsste (ist sie wohl nicht, zumindest nicht in den Sequenzen, die ich schnell durchgeklickt habe):


----------



## hanzz (5. Januar 2023)

jkc schrieb:


> Was ein Unfug, ich bin grundsätzlich auch kein Freund der Methode und wesentlich lieber mit dem Jig unterwegs, aber dass das nicht auch sehr sehr erfolgreich sein kann ist einfach Quatsch.
> In der aktuell laufenden Staffel von Perch Pro gab's z.B. schon 49er oder 50er Barsche auf Drop Shot, im Freundeskreis auch schon Zander ü80.


Roland (Rheinspezie) muss das erwähnen 
Wackelt nix, beisst nix


----------



## silverfish (5. Januar 2023)

Aber Hallo !
Meine Grossmutter sagte immer:"Alles zu seiner Zeit !"
Und Erfahrungen an gewissen Orten können eingefahrene Prinzipien auch mal über den Haufen schmeissen.
Ich benutze Dropshot und Rigs auch.
Die genaue Bezeichnung weiss ich gar nicht immer. Carolina oder Texas oder was weiss ich .
Am liebsten Bullet lose auf FC und dann Offsthaken mit Gummi. Hier auch gern Creature Bait ,aber auch Twister oder Gummiwürmer. Geht auch mit Turbotail oder kleinen Atractor .
Und wackeln kommt durch die Führung !
Auch ne Dropshotmontage kann springen wackeln und sliden. Oft kommen die Anbisse in der Absinkphase. Auf der Stelle tanzen lassen hat auch träge Räuber zum Anbiss gereizt (benutze extra nicht "verführt")
Aber wie gesagt, alles zu seiner Zeit !


----------



## jkc (5. Januar 2023)

Meine einzigen Dropshotfische kamen übrigens auf nen komplett still gehaltenen FinS, also es beißt auch wenn nix wackelt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Januar 2023)

Umso länger der Köder im Wasser, desto größer die Chancen   …
Um den Fisch zu suchen, nicht gerade vielversprechend…


----------



## Snâsh (5. Januar 2023)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ne Frage da ich zu dieser Zeit immer etwa ratlos werde ^^
> 
> 
> Main hat aktuell ca 237 Kubikmeter/s Abfluss also noch recht ordentlich...
> ...


Es geht dabei halt auch immer nur um die Stellen an die du überhaupt rankommst. (vom Ufer)
Ich verspreche dir das die Fische einfach in den Löchern mitten im Fluss stehen über die die Strömung drüberschießt. Hast keine Chance ranzukommen.
Selbst mit schwerstem Dropshot kommst du nicht ran, da die Strömung sofort die Montage versetzt.
Bzw. gerade bei uns am Main gibt es auch so viele alte Bauwerke und Brücken von denen noch die Fundamente vorhanden sind, da stehen die dahinter und sind unerreichbar.


----------



## bic zip (5. Januar 2023)

Tja, das wars dann mit der selbstgebastelten Pose 










Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Würde ich nich machen,
> 
> Es heisst nicht umsonst in "erfahrenen Kreisen"  DROPSCHROTT.
> 
> ...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. Januar 2023)

Kann denn niemand meine Frage aus #3798 beantworten?


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Januar 2023)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich habe bei einer Waggler loaded folgende Angaben zur Tragkraft:1,6 + 08118,0. Was bedeutet das, evtl. vorgebleit?


Hab das  wohl übersehen.
Verlink sowas lieber nochmal dann findet man es schneller.

1,6+ 0,8 müsste es heißen.
Also du kannst noch 0,8g zugeben.
Solche Angaben stimmen sehr selten. 
Auf jedenfall ist er vorbebleit und verträgt noch bisl was dazu.

So kann man gute Liftmontagen ausbleien.


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Januar 2023)

Loaded bedeutet ja schon vorbebleit.
Sozusagen geladene Pose.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Januar 2023)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Kann denn niemand meine Frage aus #3798 beantworten?





Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich habe bei einer Waggler loaded folgende Angaben zur Tragkraft:1,6 + 08118,0. Was bedeutet das, evtl. vorgebleit?



Vmtl. ein mit 1,6gr. vorgebleiter Waggler.
Normal kommt hinter dem Plus die Angabe wieviel Blei man außerdem noch ranhängen kann/muss.
08118,0 ist da irgendwie falsch und muss ein Druckfehler sein.
Am besten ausprobieren wass der Waggler noch trägt und gut.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. Januar 2023)

Ein Druckfehler, gleich 3X?


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Januar 2023)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ein Druckfehler, gleich 3X?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das letzte ist die Länge. 
Also 0,8+0,8 14,0
0.8 Eigengewicht + 0.8 Zuladung  und 14cm lang


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Januar 2023)

Das erste ist die Nutzlast in Gramm, die du noch ans Vorfach klemmen kannst, das +0.8 ist das Gewicht, mit dem die Pose vorverbleit wurde.


----------



## Astacus74 (5. Januar 2023)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ein Druckfehler, gleich 3X?



Das gibt es doch schon länger kaufst du drei beliebige Artikel von den genannten Seiten zahlst du den günstigen Preis.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Januar 2023)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich habe bei einer Waggler loaded folgende Angaben zur Tragkraft:1,6 + 08118,0. Was bedeutet das, evtl. vorgebleit?


Ich glaub es geht ihm.immer noch um Die Lange Ziffer.( vom loaded Waggler)
Das ist einfach die Zusammensetzung der Tragkraft + Zuladung und hinten die Länge der Pose.
Askari hat das ziemlich nah zusammen gedruckt


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Januar 2023)

Stiimmt, aber das steht doch oben auch drüber, _Tragkraft in Gramm und dann Länge in cm. _


----------



## Mescalero (5. Januar 2023)

Richtig, die Zuladung beträgt bei allen drei Modellen 0,8g und danach kommt die Länge in cm. Ohne Leerzeichen also streng genommen: ja ein Druckfehler.


----------



## Mooskugel (Freitag um 06:11)

Kein Druckfehler. Eher zu wenig Platz um die notwendigen Informationen zu drucken. Also ein Layout Fehler.
Klugscheißer Modus aus


----------



## DenizJP (Samstag um 22:55)

Zebco Forellen Monofile - in (gefühlt) Energydrink-Orange.

Stört solch ein Orange net die Forellen?


und hat die schon mal wer benutzt?


----------



## hanzz (Samstag um 23:00)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Zebco Forellen Monofile - in (gefühlt) Energydrink-Orange.
> 
> Stört solch ein Orange net die Forellen?
> 
> ...


Die grellen Farben sehen oft nur auf der Rolle so grell aus. Die Schnur an sich wirkt nicht so grell. 
Hab ne quitsch grüne auf der FoPu Rute. 
Hat bisher nicht gestört.


----------



## Forelle74 (Samstag um 23:11)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Zebco Forellen Monofile - in (gefühlt) Energydrink-Orange.
> 
> Stört solch ein Orange net die Forellen?
> 
> ...


Ja dir hab ich vor kurzem benutzt.
Die kleine Angelecke bei mir ums Eck hatte plötzlich nur noch Zebco.

Hab eine Orange mitgenommen zum Stippen.
Da sieht man die Schnur gut.
Die Zander und Karpfen Fische ich schon länger. 
Eine Rolle Riss schell beim Knoten. 
Warscheinlich überlagert oder so.
Die Schnur ist ok.
Ich hau die billig Mono eh jährlich runter.
Die Farbe stört ned.
Man hat ja noch n Vorfach dran.


----------



## Mescalero (Samstag um 23:47)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Zebco Forellen Monofile - in (gefühlt) Energydrink-Orange.
> 
> Stört solch ein Orange net die Forellen?
> 
> ...


Benutzt nicht, noch nicht. Aber ich habe eine Spule hier liegen.
Fische bunte Monos oft und glaube nicht, dass die Fische das interessiert.

Edith: meine Spule ist überhaupt nicht orange sondern viel besser. Nämlich pink!!


----------



## Mescalero (Montag um 05:55)

Letztens beim Schneiden von geflochtener Schnur habe ich mich gefragt, ob sich z.B. Hechte damit auch so schwer tun würden. Ist das eine Alternative für Stahl?

Wahrscheinlich nicht, sonst würde es ja benutzt werden.


----------



## Minimax2 (Montag um 07:53)

hab ich ausprobiert, hält. Allerdings häufig Tüdel bei Spinner und Blinker.
Bleib bei Stahl...


----------



## Professor Tinca (Montag um 08:11)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Letztens beim Schneiden von geflochtener Schnur habe ich mich gefragt, ob sich z.B. Hechte damit auch so schwer tun würden. Ist das eine Alternative für Stahl?



Absolut nicht.
Zieh die mal übers Cuttermesser. So passiert es auch im Hechtmaul.


----------



## Rheinspezie (Montag um 08:58)

Ganz ganz früher hatte ich braunes Kevlar?
In 15-20 Kilo auf Hecht mal probiert.
Ging bei den Fischen bis 70,80cm. Gerade noch gut bei vorsichtigem Drill. Wobei da der Verein gerade massig fangreife 55-65er KüchenHechte besetzt hatte, die ich damit locker rausbekam. 
Beschädigt war das Vorfach aber fast immer nachdem der Fisch im Kescher war. 
Das habe ich aber dann verworfen, als ich einen dicken Hecht nach etwa 10 Minuten Drill auf einen weißen etwa 12er Gummi Fisch verlor.
Der hatte bei der langen Drill Zeit das einfach durchgescheuert.

Dann lieber 40-50er Fluo / Mono ...IM NOTFALL.

R. S.


----------



## Gert-Show (Montag um 09:27)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> 40-50er Fluo / Mono ...IM NOTFALL.


Wirklich nur im Notfall. Ich fische momentan 40er FC *, das war nach dem 82er Neujahrshecht ziemlich beschädigt und musste getauscht werden. Ich hatte schon etwas Glück, dass er es nicht gekappt hatte.
Ich habe noch eine alte Spule Kevlarschnur (das heißt wohl "Mach2"), die hält sicher auch bei Hecht und Wels durch.

* = die Hechtgefahr im Hessischen Main ist sehr gering, außer man heißt DenizJP


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Montag um 10:34)

Mir kam gestern so eine Frage auf. Wenn man auf Barsche angelt, zählt dann auch dieser Spruch -> 

"Ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch, ist der Angeltag für'n Arsch"


----------



## Minimax (Montag um 11:18)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Mir kam gestern so eine Frage auf. Wenn man auf Barsche angelt, zählt dann auch dieser Spruch ->
> 
> "Ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch, ist der Angeltag für'n Arsch"


Möglicherweise sind deshalb viele  UL-Barschspezialisten immer so ernst und wortkarg wenn sie mit ihrem futuristischen Japanweltraumtackle 20cm Zielfischen nachstellen.


----------



## Snâsh (Montag um 12:58)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Wirklich nur im Notfall. Ich fische momentan 40er FC *, das war nach dem 82er Neujahrshecht ziemlich beschädigt und musste getauscht werden. Ich hatte schon etwas Glück, dass er es nicht gekappt hatte.
> Ich habe noch eine alte Spule Kevlarschnur (das heißt wohl "Mach2"), die hält sicher auch bei Hecht und Wels durch.
> 
> * = die Hechtgefahr im Hessischen Main ist sehr gering, außer man heißt DenizJP


Aber er fängt die Hechte doch Hauptsächlich am Rhein


----------



## Lajos1 (Montag um 13:17)

Minimax schrieb:


> Möglicherweise sind deshalb viele  UL-Barschspezialisten immer so ernst und wortkarg wenn sie mit ihrem futuristischen Japanweltraumtackle 20cm Zielfischen nachstellen.


Hallo,

das werde ich auch nie verstehen. Aus diesem Grund haben mich Barsche auch nie sonderlich interessiert, da die in meinen Gefilden meist auch nur sehr bescheidene "Größen" erreichten. Allenfalls als Jungfischer fand ich das manchmal ganz lustig.  Aber ansonsten interessieren mich 20 oder auch 30 cm Fischlein nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (Montag um 13:28)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das werde ich auch nie verstehen. Aus diesem Grund haben mich Barsche auch nie sonderlich interessiert, da die in meinen Gefilden meist auch nur sehr bescheidene "Größen" erreichten. Allenfalls als Jungfischer fand ich das manchmal ganz lustig.  Aber ansonsten interessieren mich 20 oder auch 30 cm Fischlein nicht.
> 
> ...


Ach, jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen. Ich glaube, gerade ich sollte, was die Fischschgrösse betrifft, nicht unbedingt den ersten Stein werfen. (gestern erst nen 4einhalb cm Stichling gefangen) Mein Schmunzeln galt eher dem heiligen Ernst, bzw. dem Sich-selber-ernstnehmen vieler Kollegen.
Das freilich ist nicht auf die Barschangler beschränkt sondern streut breit über alle Angelmethoden und Zielfische


----------



## jkc (Montag um 15:44)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Letztens beim Schneiden von geflochtener Schnur habe ich mich gefragt, ob sich z.B. Hechte damit auch so schwer tun würden. Ist das eine Alternative für Stahl?


Hi, geflochtene Schnur ist schon im Vergleich mit Mono wesentlich empfindlicher was scharfe Kanten angeht. Unter Spannung reicht meist die kleinste Berührung einer solchen und das Zeug ist durch, probiere das mal mit einem Stück gespanter geflochtener Schnur, z.B. an einem Stein entlangreiben oder so.
Wir hatten diese Saison im Freundeskreis schon mindestens einen Abbiss mit 0,80er Fluo, letzte Saison einen mit 1mm Fluo.

Grüße


----------



## Mescalero (Montag um 15:47)

Das dachte ich mir dann auch. Wenn Geflecht dem Hechtgebiss standhalten würde, hätte niemand Stahl vorne dran...


----------



## PirschHirsch (Montag um 15:55)

Es reicht ja schon Ringeis, um Geflecht richtig mies zu schrotten.

Das Kevlar-Gelumpe kann man auch komplett vergessen. Taugt allerhöchstens in extremen Stärken als Wallervorfach - das ist zwar abriebs-, aber nicht zuverlässig schnittresistent.


----------



## jkc (Montag um 16:02)

Was ist so aktuell die günstigste Shimano, die man an ne 100g Jigge für 23er Shads hängen könnte?


----------



## vermesser (Montag um 16:04)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Dann lieber 40-50er Fluo / Mono ...IM NOTFALL.



Ist wie du schon sagst nicht hechtsicher, selbst 0,65er, das ich mal eine Weile nutzte, wird im Zweifel von Fritten gekappt. Ich habe mittlerweile 1mm Fluo vor, das hält und wird auch bei großen Fischen maximal angekratzt. Bisher kein Abbiss. Und wenn doch mal einer weg wäre, das passiert auch bei Stahl (aus der Hülse gerissen, geknickt...alles schon gesehen).


----------



## alexpp (Montag um 16:07)

jkc schrieb:


> Was ist so aktuell die günstigste Shimano, die man an ne 100g Jigge für 23er Shads hängen könnte?


Ich glaube, da muss man bei den SW Rollen schauen, kenne mich nur mit den "normalen" Rollen gut aus.


----------



## Mescalero (Montag um 16:08)

jkc schrieb:


> Was ist so aktuell die günstigste Shimano, die man an ne 100g Jigge für 23er Shads hängen könnte?


Die BG natürlich.


----------



## jkc (Montag um 16:13)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die BG natürlich.


Ich habe meine 3000er irgendwie gekillt, sie ist inzwischen zu 100% als Verursacher für einen Teil meiner Schnurprobleme identifiziert.
Trotzdem habe ich heute eine weitere bestellt, dann habe ich wenigstens Ersatzteile dafür vorrätig.
Trotzdem nutze ich sowas immer als Gelegenheit zu schauen, was die Alternative wäre und außerdem bräuchte ich eigenlich noche eine weitere Rolle.


----------



## alexpp (Montag um 16:16)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich habe meine 3000er irgendwie gekillt, sie ist inzwischen zu 100% als Verursacher für einen Teil meiner Schnurprobleme identifiziert.
> Trotzdem habe ich heute eine weitere bestellt, dann habe ich wenigstens Ersatzteile dafür vorrätig.
> Trotzdem nutze ich sowas immer als Gelegenheit zu schauen, was die Alternative wäre und außerdem bräuchte ich eigenlich noche eine weitere Rolle.


Oh, 3000er BG ist ja nicht sehr groß, hätte für solche Köder normal 3500 empfohlen, die natürlich schon wesentlich größer und schwerer ist.


----------



## Mescalero (Montag um 16:19)

Das ist aber übel, was heißt denn gekillt? Schrammen in der Spule oder Schnurlaufröllchen kaputt....irgendwas macht ja offensichtlich deine Schnur hin.


----------



## jkc (Montag um 16:35)

Joar, genau weiß ich es noch nicht. Die Spule hat einen Nick vom fallen lassen, allerdings schon sehr lange, über 1 Jahr und ich habe die Rolle damit problemlos mit dünneren Schnüren als aktuell gefischt, der Nick ist so, dass die Schnur damit nicht in Berührung kommen dürfte.
Dann saß wohl das Schnurlaufröllchen fest, habe ich gereinigt und geölt, daran scheint es aber nicht gelegen zu haben, es wirkt, als sei die komplette Bügelgeometrie verzogen, danach habe ich aber noch nicht geschaut.


----------



## alexpp (Montag um 16:37)

Ich würde trotzdem genauer im Bereich des Schnurlaufröllchen schauen oder die Rutenringe, was anderes kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## jkc (Montag um 16:39)

Ringe sind alle top, inzwischen 10x gecheckt und gestern auch am Wasser überprüft und keine Probleme, es ist zu 100% die Rolle


----------



## PirschHirsch (Montag um 16:41)

jkc schrieb:


> es wirkt, als sei die komplette Bügelgeometrie verzogen, danach habe ich aber noch nicht geschaut.



Hmmm, das dürfte aber höchstens ne Unwucht erzeugen etc. - wüsste nicht, wie das die Schnur killen sollte?

Irgendwo muss das Ding wohl was Spitzes/Scharfes an sich haben - anders kann ich mir das Phänomen nicht erklären.


----------



## Professor Tinca (Montag um 16:44)

jkc schrieb:


> Was ist so aktuell die günstigste Shimano, die man an ne 100g Jigge für 23er Shads hängen könnte?



Das wären die shimano BG oder auch Shimano Spinfisher, slammer usw....


----------



## jkc (Montag um 16:46)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hmmm, das dürfte aber höchstens ne Unwucht erzeugen etc. - wüsste nicht, wie das die Schnur killen sollte?
> 
> Irgendwo muss das Ding wohl was Spitzes/Scharfes an sich haben - anders kann ich mir das Phänomen nicht erklären.


Mein Gedanke wäre, dass auch der Bügelarm dann nicht korrekt ausgerichtet ist und die Schnur dadurch an / über eine Kante des Schnurlaufröllchens kratzt / läuft. Schaue ich mir an, wenn ich die neue da habe.


----------



## PirschHirsch (Montag um 16:48)

Das könnte evtl. sein - Rollen sind manchmal schon seltsame Dinger.

Wie viel Geld würdest denn ausgeben wollen für ne Shimano?

Da gibt es ja auch etwas günstigere Salzwasser-Teile ohne Wormshaft - ich meine, dass Boardie Krallblei sich z. B. schon mal sehr positiv über die Socorro (?) geäußert hat. Und er reitet das Ding ja kräftig in Ägypten am Meer her.

Zu der Rolle kann ich allerdings nichts sagen - meine 4000er- bzw. 5000er-Shimanos mit Wormshaft verwende ich nur bis ca. 50 g Ködergewicht. Alles Schwerere fische ich mit einer Cabo 50.


----------



## Mescalero (Montag um 16:51)

Das Schlimme ist, dass so etwas mit jeder Rolle in jeder Preisklasse passieren kann. Einmal aus der Hand gefallen und blöd gelandet.....egal ob DAM Quick oder Stella.


----------



## silverfish (Montag um 16:53)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die BG natürlich.


Die BG 3000 die ich gewonnen habe, liegt wohl im 100€ Preisrahmen.
Entjungfert isse ja schon.

Aber nee Shimano steht da nich druff.


----------



## jkc (Montag um 16:53)

So wenig wie möglich 

Die BG kommt etwa nen hunderter und ich halte sie für prinzipiell tauglich, wenn man nicht der größte Otto ist, wie ich.
Captain Einsicht würde Sagen: "Junge, Du hättest das Ding halt nicht 2x fallen lassen dürfen." 
Dass ne Shimano teurer wäre ist mir eigentlich klar, 250€ will ich nicht ausgeben, bis 200€ - wenn es sich lohnt- zumindest in Betracht ziehen.
Hohe Übersetztung bevorzug btw., sprich um die 80cm Schnureinzug oder so.


----------



## jkc (Montag um 17:15)

alexpp schrieb:


> Oh, 3000er BG ist ja nicht sehr groß, hätte für solche Köder normal 3500 empfohlen, die natürlich schon wesentlich größer und schwerer ist.


Ich habe beide, aktuell fische ich die 3500er, die 3000er reicht m.M. aber.


----------



## silverfish (Montag um 17:22)

Solche Gummilatschen hab ich nur wenige im Bestand. Grösser als 13cm fische ich eigentlich nicht. 
Und mit 100gr Ruten machts mir kein Spass. Aber ad libitum .


----------



## jkc (Montag um 17:27)

Mir klebt bei sowas gefühlt alle paar Wurf nen untermaßiger drauf und das macht mir keinen Spaß, besonders dann nicht, wenn Haken aus Augen oder Kiemen operiert werden müssen.


----------



## silverfish (Montag um 17:31)

Naja, ick warte natürlich nicht mit dem Anhieb. Auf tokk gibts hook.


Achso , bin kein Freund von Stinger Drilling.


----------



## PirschHirsch (Montag um 17:45)

jkc schrieb:


> bis 200€ - wenn es sich lohnt- zumindest in Betracht ziehen.
> Hohe Übersetztung bevorzug btw., sprich um die 80cm Schnureinzug oder so.



Dann vielleicht mal Socorro, Spheros und Saragosa anschauen - die sind allesamt recht hoch übersetzt bis auf manche Monster-Modelle. 

Sind gewichtsmäßig aber nicht ganz ohne, unter 400 g geht da kaum was. Für eine 100-g-Rute wäre mir das zu heftig.

Kenne ich wie gesagt alle nicht aus eigener Erfahrung.

Ein Kollege hat aber eine mittlere Saragosa (genau Größe habe ich vergessen) an seiner Wallerspinne - die hat bei ihm schon ein paar 2m+ im Ausland einwandfrei überlebt. Scheint also vernünftig stabil zu sein.

Ansonsten: Boardie Harrie hat Gutes von seiner Okuma Azores ZXP berichtet. Wollebre scheint das Ding auch gut zu finden.


----------



## alexpp (Montag um 18:23)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich habe beide, aktuell fische ich die 3500er, die 3000er reicht m.M. aber.


Ok, finde ich für solche Köder grenzwertig, aber wenn man mit Verstand angelt, überleben anscheinend auch solche Rollen.
Wenn Du einen Shimano Pendant zur BG 3000 suchst, würde ich wohl die 15 Stradic FK und 19 Stradic FL 4000 wählen, die haben zumindest eine Gehäusehälfte aus Alu (Deckel mit Rollenfuß). Sind insgesamt etwas besser ausgestattet, halten aber eventuell etwas weniger Belastung aus. Die kleinen Spheros SW besser nicht. Ansonsten landen wir bei den SW Shimanos (Spheros, Saragosa, Stradic) bei der Größe und Gewicht mind. einer BG 3500.


----------



## Gert-Show (Montag um 22:18)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das wären die shimano BG oder auch Shimano Spinfisher, slammer usw....


Shimano Slammer habe ich auch noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Astacus74 (Montag um 22:42)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ganz ganz früher hatte ich braunes Kevlar?
> In 15-20 Kilo auf Hecht mal probiert.
> Ging bei den Fischen bis 70,80cm. Gerade noch gut bei vorsichtigem Drill. Wobei da der Verein gerade massig fangreife 55-65er KüchenHechte besetzt hatte, die ich damit locker rausbekam.
> Beschädigt war das Vorfach aber fast immer nachdem der Fisch im Kescher war.
> ...



Wie Kevlar rauskam habe ich das auch gekauft, ein paar Vorfächer gebaut und los der erste Hecht ca.60cm hat das in den ersten Sekunden geschrottet und ist mit dem Gummifisch auf und davon.
Seitdem kommt mir das Zeugs nicht mehr in die Kiste, wenns auf Raubfisch geht nur Stahl, ja und auch bei Barsch/Zander.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero (Montag um 23:36)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Shimano Slammer habe ich auch noch nicht gehört.


Die gibt es auch nur unterm Ladentisch!


----------



## vonda1909 (Dienstag um 08:22)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, geflochtene Schnur ist schon im Vergleich mit Mono wesentlich empfindlicher was scharfe Kanten angeht. Unter Spannung reicht meist die kleinste Berührung einer solchen und das Zeug ist durch, probiere das mal mit einem Stück gespanter geflochtener Schnur, z.B. an einem Stein entlangreiben oder so.
> Wir hatten diese Saison im Freundeskreis schon mindestens einen Abbiss mit 0,80er Fluo, letzte Saison einen mit 1mm Fluo.
> 
> Grüße


Was nun ist  geflochtene nun empfindlicher?


----------



## vonda1909 (Dienstag um 08:44)

Früher die Hechtketten dann das Stahlvorfach beides hat seinen Sinn. Und nicht irgendwelche Plastikschnürre fürs Hechtvorfach.


----------



## Taxidermist (Dienstag um 09:19)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Boardie Harrie hat Gutes von seiner Okuma Azores ZXP berichtet. Wollebre scheint das Ding auch gut zu finden.


Finde ich interessant, für 23er Gummis, was JKC so in der Gegend rum haut.
Aber er hat ja wohl wieder auf die BG gesetzt?








						Okuma Rolle Azores ZXP - Gerlinger.de
					

▶▶▶ Jetzt bei deinem Angelprofi ⚓ Okuma Rolle Azores ZXP  günstig kaufen.




					www.gerlinger.de
				



Ich habe jahrelang meine Biomaster geknechtet, auch bis 100gr. regelmäßig ausgeschöpft.
Nun gut, sie hat es mitgemacht, gut bekommen ist es ihr aber nicht wirklich.
Momentan habe ich eine Shimano Aspire in der Mache, diese ist zwar nur 15gr. schwerer als die Biomaster (300gr.) macht aber dennoch einen weit stabileren Eindruck. (für 200€ im Board gekauft!)
Vielleicht mal bei den Gebrauchten schauen?

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (Dienstag um 11:10)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Was nun ist  geflochtene nun empfindlicher?


Ja, um Welten.


----------



## jkc (Dienstag um 11:13)

Die Azores kommt auch gut bei den Norwegenfahrern weg, mit rd. 345g wäre die 4000er son Mittelding zwischen 3000er und 3500er BG. Habe parallel auch nochmal bei Shimano geschaut, ich versuche es ja immer wieder, aber wir werden im Spinning-Bereich einfach keine Freunde.


----------



## jkc (Dienstag um 12:10)

Moin, was macht man denn mit sonnem hässlichen Ding?





Delong Flying Witch.
Hat Ulli B wohl mal versucht zu puschen, aus heutiger Sicht wohl erfolglos.
Jemand sowas schonmal an der Schnur gehabt?


----------



## hanzz (Dienstag um 12:22)

Also wie der Köder sich bewegt gefällt mir.


----------



## thanatos (Dienstag um 12:27)

jkc schrieb:


> Jemand sowas schonmal an der Schnur gehabt?


Wenn ich es geschenkt bekommen würde - ich habe eine Restmülltonne -


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Dienstag um 12:30)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, was macht man denn mit sonnem hässlichen Ding?
> Anhang anzeigen 429297
> 
> Delong Flying Witch.
> ...


Schonmal sowas an der Schnur gehabt?
Dagegen ist das Teil ne Schönheit


----------



## Snâsh (Dienstag um 12:59)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Schonmal sowas an der Schnur gehabt?
> Dagegen ist das Teil ne Schönheit
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 429301


Der fängt auch noch ganz gut. Aber das ist mit Glitzerzeug in der richtigen Situation auch nicht wirklich schwierig!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Dienstag um 13:05)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Der fängt auch noch ganz gut. Aber das ist mit Glitzerzeug in der richtigen Situation auch nicht wirklich schwierig!


Jetzt sag nicht du hast son Teil?


----------



## hanzz (Dienstag um 13:13)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Jetzt sag nicht du hast son Teil?


Du etwa nicht ?


----------



## Snâsh (Dienstag um 13:15)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Jetzt sag nicht du hast son Teil?


Ne. War mir zu doof zum Kaufen aber: Ein bekannter hat mich gefragt was denn ein lustiges Geschenk für die Hochzeit eines Passionierten Anglers sei.
Ich hab Ihm die Teile online gezeigt und er hat die dann auch bestellt. Lustigerweise die ganz großen, obwohl der Angler wohl gerne auf Forellen angelt.
Die Flitterwochen gingen wohl in die Karibik und so ein Köder hat es ins Gepäck geschafft. Er hat damit beim Speed-Jiggen an der Oberfläche alles gefangen was möglich war und die Einheimischen haben Ihm am Ende das Ding abgekauft...


----------



## yukonjack (Dienstag um 13:29)

Jede Wette, die Dinger liegen zu tausenden in euren Angelboxen.


----------



## Hering 58 (Dienstag um 13:34)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Jede Wette, die Dinger liegen zu tausenden in euren Angelboxen.


Und bei dir auch?


----------



## alexpp (Dienstag um 13:54)

jkc schrieb:


> ... ich versuche es ja immer wieder, aber wir werden im Spinning-Bereich einfach keine Freunde.


Ich habe da ne Idee. Du besorgst Dir eine Stradic FL und bekommst von mir den großen runden Knauf einer Twin Power PG, dann sieht sie schon viel mächtiger aus


----------



## yukonjack (Dienstag um 15:25)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Und bei dir auch?


Nee Hartmut, ich mache zwar fast jeden Scheiß mit aber bei den Dingern bin ich raus.........


----------



## angler1996 (Dienstag um 18:21)

hanzz schrieb:


> Also wie der Köder sich bewegt gefällt mir.


das sind m.e zwei verschiedene Köder- der Giant und der der Flying - schaut euch die Haken an


----------



## jkc (Dienstag um 18:45)

Sind zunächst "nur" zwei unterschiedliche Größen, die giant ca. 40, die flying ca. 30cm. Aber so wie es aussieht hat man etwas an der Hakenbestückung geändert, kann ich verstehen, diese drei Einzelhaken mit 4mm Drahtstärke oder so, werden nicht der Knaller sein.


----------



## Mooskugel (Dienstag um 20:32)

Moin
brauche Input. Am Freitag ist ja die weite Reise nach Duisburg geplant. Da die Messe wohl keine tagesfüllende Angelegenheit wird, haben wir gedacht in oder um Duisburg noch ein bisschen zu angeln. Habe mal ein bisschen recherchiert welche Möglichkeiten es gibt

1. Rhein Herne Kanal 
Vorteil: Karte vorhanden, Kanalangeln kennen wir
Nachteil: Kanalangeln können wir auch hier

2. Ruhr
Sieht interessant aus. Besonders die Mündung in den Rhein 

3. Rhein
Überhaupt keine Erfahrung. Pegel (Duisburg Ruhrort) scheint im Moment noch zu steigen. Bis auf ~6,5m von jetzt ~5m. Kann man bei dem Pegel da überhaupt noch angeln. Welche Gewichte braucht man da dann zum jiggen.

Was würdet ihr tun und warum.

Wenn Landeier in die Stadt kommen, gibt es da Ecken wo man das Auto besser nicht länger unbeaufsichtigt stehen lässt.


----------



## jkc (Dienstag um 20:38)

Den Rhein wirst Du getrost streichen können, zumindest ohne sehr, sehr gute Ortskenntnisse, die allermeisten Spots sind da unbefischbar bei dem Pegel.
Duisburger Hafen wäre noch eine weitere Option, aber an den Messewochenenden kommen auch viele andere auf die selbe Idee und wenn es wirklich Richtung 6,5m geht, werden die Spots da auch knapp...
Es gibt auch einige Baggerseen in Duisburg, für die es Gastkarten gibt und die "weitestgehend" pegelunabhängig sind, allerdings kein Plan wie mobil ihr seid.


----------



## Mescalero (Dienstag um 21:47)

Nur als Anregung gedacht: in der anderen Richtung, neben und südlich von Mülheim, fließt die Ruhr durch eine traumhafte Auenlandschaft. Jedenfalls stellenweise. Ob und wie man dort überhaupt angeln darf? Ich weiß es nicht, kenne die Strecke nur vom Radfahren.


----------



## hanzz (Gestern um 09:40)

Ich ergänze mal jkc



Mooskugel schrieb:


> 2. Ruhr
> Sieht interessant aus. Besonders die Mündung in den Rhein



Der Ruhrteil ist dort sehr schlammig und bei dem Pegel wirst du dort an der Strecke viel Hänger und viel Unrat haben.
GGf. Ist die Spitze dort an Rhein/Ruhr sogar unter Wasser
Die ganze Buhnenstrecke dort auf der Rheinseite ist komplett unter Wasser.
Und selbst da an der Spitze wird es bei dem Pegel nicht einfach.
Zu Messezeiten ist das auch ein beliebter Spot.
Den Fußmarsch kannst dir sparen.
Die ganze Rheinstrecke ist nur bis ca 4m Pegel interessant.

Wir jkc schon sagt, den Hafen wirst zur Messe auch knicken können.
Ab 6m wirds schwierig, da sind selbst die Häfen mit Spundwand nur an einigen Stellen mit Treppen begehbar und die Hafeneinfahrten werden gut besucht sein.




Mooskugel schrieb:


> 3. Rhein
> Überhaupt keine Erfahrung. Pegel (Duisburg Ruhrort) scheint im Moment noch zu steigen. Bis auf ~6,5m von jetzt ~5m. Kann man bei dem Pegel da überhaupt noch angeln. Welche Gewichte braucht man da dann zum jiggen.



Kannst bei dem Pegel im Großraum Duisburg fast komplett knicken.




Mooskugel schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr tun und warum.


Rhein Herne Kanal
Auch wenn Ihr den Kanal selbst habt, ist halt mal ein anderer Kanal.
Wenn gewünscht kann ich euch einige Stellen nennen, die Ihr mal abfahren könnt und auch nicht so weit weg parken müsst.
Von Essen bis Schleuse Oberhausen.



Mooskugel schrieb:


> Wenn Landeier in die Stadt kommen, gibt es da Ecken wo man das Auto besser nicht länger unbeaufsichtigt stehen lässt.


Bisher hab ich da nirgends Probleme gehabt. 



jkc schrieb:


> Es gibt auch einige Baggerseen in Duisburg, für die es Gastkarten gibt und die "weitestgehend" pegelunabhängig sind, allerdings kein Plan wie mobil ihr seid.


Auch ein schwieriges Unterfangen ohne Orts-/Gewässerkenntnisse.

Sich im Ruhrgebiet Freitagsmittags in den Verkehr zu stürzen, um einige Spots anzufahren, kann auch sehr stressig werden.


----------



## vermesser (Gestern um 10:12)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Ne. War mir zu doof zum Kaufen aber: Ein bekannter hat mich gefragt was denn ein lustiges Geschenk für die Hochzeit eines Passionierten Anglers sei.
> Ich hab Ihm die Teile online gezeigt und er hat die dann auch bestellt. Lustigerweise die ganz großen, obwohl der Angler wohl gerne auf Forellen angelt.
> Die Flitterwochen gingen wohl in die Karibik und so ein Köder hat es ins Gepäck geschafft. Er hat damit beim Speed-Jiggen an der Oberfläche alles gefangen was möglich war und die Einheimischen haben Ihm am Ende das Ding abgekauft...




Ich habe das Ding auch mal geschenkt bekommen. Erstaunlicherweise läuft das Ding gar nicht so schlecht und fängt durchaus Fische ;-) . Die meisten meiner Gewässer sind nur zu flach dafür. Aber so hässlich das Teil ist...es fängt grundsätzlich ;-) .


----------



## Mooskugel (Gestern um 12:36)

jkc hanzz Mescalero 

Vielen Dank an euch. 
Ich hatte mir das mit dem Rhein schon fast gedacht. 
Baggerseen sind natürlich reizvoll aber ohne jegliche Kenntnis der Gewässer nicht ganz einfach. 
Die Ruhr fällt wegen der von euch genannten Gründe ebenfalls aus.

Man muss sich das Leben ja nicht unnötig schwer machen

Also dann Kanalangeln, das k(ö)ennen wir wenigstens und scheint echt die beste Alternative zu sein. Mit dem Verkehr am Freitag ist natürlich so eine Sache, wir wollen ja angeln und nicht im Stau stehen. 
Ich wäre jetzt die folgenden Stellen am Kanal angefahren.
Schleuse Meiderich und
Oberhausen, die Gegend um den Kaisergarten
Bisschen vertikalen an der Spundwand oder bei Regen unter den Brücken.

wenn du, hanzz noch einen weiteren Tipp für den Kanal hast, nur raus damit, gerne auch per PN

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Slappy (Gestern um 17:47)

Auch wenn es eventuell schon paar mal vorkam... 

Wieso BC bei Bigbaitangeln? 
Beim Hochseeangeln werden doch auch viele wirklich große und schwere Köder mit Spinning gefischt. Ja. Natürlich auch mit Multi. 
Aber was macht wieso Sinn / kein Sinn? 

Und ich meine hier nicht das ganz ganz schwere sondern den Bereich von 100-220g Ködergewicht all inkl.


----------



## alexpp (Gestern um 17:55)

Slappy schrieb:


> Auch wenn es eventuell schon paar mal vorkam...
> 
> Wieso BC bei Bigbaitangeln?
> Beim Hochseeangeln werden doch auch viele wirklich große und schwere Köder mit Spinning gefischt. Ja. Natürlich auch mit Multi.
> ...


Ohne selber Erfahrung zu haben, vermute ich mal, damit der Zeigefinger nicht zu sehr malträtiert wird und eventuell geschützt werden muss.
Bei mir ist es so, dass mein empfindlicher Daumen bereits mit den leichten Gewichten und BC bereits spürbar belastet wird, für mich scheint die Spinning alleine schon deswegen vorteilhafter zu sein.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Gestern um 17:59)

vermesser schrieb:


> Ich habe das Ding auch mal geschenkt bekommen. Erstaunlicherweise läuft das Ding gar nicht so schlecht und fängt durchaus Fische ;-) . Die meisten meiner Gewässer sind nur zu flach dafür. Aber so hässlich das Teil ist...es fängt grundsätzlich ;-) .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 429394




Musst aber aufpassen beim Auswurf, nicht das heimlich kurz vorher ne Frau anbeißt


----------



## DenizJP (Gestern um 18:10)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Aber er fängt die Hechte doch Hauptsächlich am Rhein


lustigerweise hab ich tatsächlich in den letzten 3 Jahren ganze 4 (!) Hechte hier am hessischen Main gefangen xD


----------



## jkc (Gestern um 18:31)

Slappy schrieb:


> Auch wenn es eventuell schon paar mal vorkam...
> 
> Wieso BC bei Bigbaitangeln?


Die Bauart einer Multi mit beidseitig gelagerter Spule ist stabiler.
Darüber hinaus ist es viel Geschmacksache.
Große Köder sind oft auch Wurfkrüppel und überschlagen an der Multi seltener.
Ich selbst habe bis um die 180g im Süßwasser auch schon an der Statio gefischt, bei straffen Ruten zwiebelt das dann unter Umständen schon ordentlich am Zeigefinger beim werfen, mit ner weicheren Rute hatte ich das aber nicht.
Aktuell liegt meine Grenze so beim 26er Pig Shad, sprich etwa 130g, darüber nehme ich ne Multikombi.

Grüße


----------



## bic zip (Gestern um 18:37)

Slappy schrieb:


> Auch wenn es eventuell schon paar mal vorkam...
> 
> Wieso BC bei Bigbaitangeln?
> Beim Hochseeangeln werden doch auch viele wirklich große und schwere Köder mit Spinning gefischt. Ja. Natürlich auch mit Multi.
> ...


Ich versuche mal alles wiederzugeben was ich dazu recherchiert habe, ohne Prüfung auf Sinn/Richtigkeit, weil ich auch BC Neuling bin.


Die Baitcasterspule ist doppelt gelagert, Spinnrolle nur einfach…mehr Last auf der einfach gelagerten Achse.

Köder fliegt bei BC stabiler, weil auf Zug und flattert nicht und verfängt sich dadurch nicht so oft in der Schnur.

Direkteres Köder/Drillgefühl weil ohne Umweg/Umlenkung über Schnurlaufröllen.

Leiderköder mit viel Widerstand belasten Schnurlaufröllchen/Bügelmechanismus/Getriebe und Spulenachse mehr, besonders bei schweren Ködern und Twitch Baits, wo in die lose Schnur geschlagen wird.

Nachteil: Rolle, Köder und Rute mûssen genauer zusammenpassen als bei Spin Combos.


----------



## jkc (Gestern um 18:44)

bic zip schrieb:


> Direkteres Köder/Drillgefühl weil ohne Umweg/Umlenkung über Schnurlaufröllen.


Das konnte ich für mich z.B. noch nie nachvollziehen; Es fällt mir an der Statiokombi z.B. bei Shallowriggummis wesentlich einfacher die Lauftiefe über eine angepasste Kurbelgeschwindigkeit zu steuern oder z.B. auch Gummifische jiggen erzeugt bei mir an der BC immer wieder Kotzkrämpfe.
Gleiches bei schwereren Drills, da lenkt mich die Kippthematik / Griffposition vom eigentlichen Gasgeben irgendwie immer ab. Bei der Statio ist es für mich viel einfacher, Rute unten stützen, locker im gestrecktem Arm hängen lassen und dann zur richtigen Zeit Power geben.


----------



## Slappy (Gestern um 19:31)

OK. Die ersten Antworten geben mir schonmal das Gefühl es richtig verstanden zu haben. 
Das mit der Achse wird schon stimmen. Wenn man aber stabile Spinning nimmt wie die BG als Beispiel, verkraftet die Rolle das vermutlich auch ausreichend gut. 
Das mit dem Finger kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen. Endlich mal ein Vorteil für meine halbtoten Hände   
Demnach ist es also tatsächlich auch irgendwie Geschmackssache und wie weit man sich beeinflussen lässt. Sorry wenn sich dadurch jemand angesprochen fühlt. 
Schade das der Markt auch immer nach Trends geht. Bei BC gibt es viele Modelle während bei Spinning es doch deutlich weniger gibt


----------



## alexpp (Gestern um 19:38)

Slappy schrieb:


> ...Demnach ist es also tatsächlich auch irgendwie Geschmackssache und wie weit man sich beeinflussen lässt. Sorry wenn sich dadurch jemand angesprochen fühlt.
> Schade das der Markt auch immer nach Trends geht. Bei BC gibt es viele Modelle während bei Spinning es doch deutlich weniger gibt


Es gibt auch bei Spinning mehr als genug geeignete Modelle, aber die wirklich stabilen sind eindeutig schwerer als BCs.
Ich würde mir bspw. keine BG kaufen (besitze noch die 3000er), aber auch in dem Fall soll sich keiner zu sehr angesprochen fühlen.


----------



## Snâsh (Heute um 13:03)

DenizJP schrieb:


> lustigerweise hab ich tatsächlich in den letzten 3 Jahren ganze 4 (!) Hechte hier am hessischen Main gefangen xD


Joa. ich habe glaube ich 3 in 5 Jahren....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Heute um 13:04)

DenizJP schrieb:


> lustigerweise hab ich tatsächlich in den letzten 3 Jahren ganze 4 (!) Hechte hier am hessischen Main gefangen xD


Lass noch was drinne...


----------



## Snâsh (Heute um 13:05)

Slappy schrieb:


> OK. Die ersten Antworten geben mir schonmal das Gefühl es richtig verstanden zu haben.
> Das mit der Achse wird schon stimmen. Wenn man aber stabile Spinning nimmt wie die BG als Beispiel, verkraftet die Rolle das vermutlich auch ausreichend gut.
> Das mit dem Finger kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen. Endlich mal ein Vorteil für meine halbtoten Hände
> Demnach ist es also tatsächlich auch irgendwie Geschmackssache und wie weit man sich beeinflussen lässt. Sorry wenn sich dadurch jemand angesprochen fühlt.
> Schade das der Markt auch immer nach Trends geht. Bei BC gibt es viele Modelle während bei Spinning es doch deutlich weniger gibt


Ich nehme BC bei absoluten Leierködern oder z.B gerne für Topwater. Bei Zanderwobbeln in der Nacht kommt es eh nicht auf die Wurfweite an, aber ich habe persönlich ein besseres Gefühl. Bei Topwater Ködern oder Twitchbaits finde ich die kurzen Ruten und damit Verbunden das Twitchen nach unten aus dem Handgelenk viel angenehmer.


----------



## DenizJP (Heute um 13:58)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Joa. ich habe glaube ich 3 in 5 Jahren....


davon waren 2 Stück jedoch in der FFM Innenstadt. 

ich vermute da wurde zuvor besetzt da ich von mehreren das dann hörte


----------



## thanatos (Heute um 14:25)

mal was ganz Anderes - warum oder zu was soll ich Anglerboard TV abonnieren ?
ich gebe es bei You Tube ein und fertig - kann mir alle Beiträge ansehen .


----------



## Taxidermist (Heute um 14:31)

thanatos schrieb:


> warum oder zu was soll ich Anglerboard TV abonnieren ?


Dies ist nur eine Anerkennung für den Kanal, der sich zudem über die Abonnenten/Likes/Kommentare finanziert.
Keine Angst, es tut nicht weh und kostet außer einem Klick nichts, ich habe es auch gemacht!
Aber ich denke nicht das du Abonnent wirst, dies würde schließlich deine ablehnende Haltung, gegen alles und jenes, in Frage stellen?

Jürgen


----------



## thanatos (Heute um 14:35)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> ber ich denke nicht das du Abonnent wirst, dies würde schließlich deine ablehnende Haltung, gegen alles und jenes, in Frage stellen?


ich glaube da irrst Du dich ein wenig


----------



## silverfish (Heute um 14:37)

Irren ist männlich !


----------



## hanzz (Heute um 14:39)

Also wenn man ein Konto bei Google/YT hat, kann man halt seine Abonnements übersichtlich sehen und bekommt eine Benachrichtigung bei neuen Inhalten zu seinen "Lieblingskanälen".

Außerdem auch Vorschläge zu ähnlichen Inhalten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (Heute um 14:47)

silverfish schrieb:


> Irren ist männlich !



Sagen die Frauen?


----------



## silverfish (Heute um 15:01)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sagen die Frauen?


Du hast Diverse vergessen.
Das ist nicht genderlike !


----------



## Mescalero (Vor 56 Minuten)

Warum Startringe vom Format "Hula Hoop Reifen" bei Karpfenruten? Ich meine, man kann's auch übertreiben oder?


----------



## Minimax (Vor 48 Minuten)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Warum Startringe vom Format "Hula Hoop Reifen" bei Karpfenruten? Ich meine, man kann's auch übertreiben oder?


Ist doch logisch, Reibungsminimierung: um dem irren Spulendurchmesser der gigantischen Karpfentöpfe gerecht zu werden, und um ja (daher dann auch max 5 Billoringe darüber) die  3oz Festbleifalle auf 120m rausfeuern zu können.
Ausser es geht auf 121m, dann kommen Drohnen und Futterboote ins Spiel.


----------



## Mescalero (Vor 46 Minuten)

Das klingt logisch, Danke.


----------



## Minimax (Vor 28 Minuten)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das klingt logisch, Danke.


Dankeschön, sehr freundlich. Ich darf noch als Adnote anfügen, das Untertassengrosse Startringe natürlich ein willkommener Anlass sind, um speziell gefertigte Startring-Schoner und -Futterale einzusetzen.

Hach, die lieben Karpfi-Cousins. Die stürzen sich gieriger auf ne Gelegenheit für olivgrüne Täschchen, Futterale und Banklife als ein Kormoranschwarm auf ein Aeschenflüsschen im Winter hinabstösst.

Aber wer werfe den ersten Stein: Ich bemerke eine gewisse Bessessenheit bei uns Ükeln betreffend Luggage, Mobilität, Specimen, und vor allem Kleinteilboxen...

So, ich muss jetzt noch eine Ladung 20er Haken von 18ern sortieren und sie in entsprechende Boxen legen.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+ (Vor 21 Minuten)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch, Reibungsminimierung: um dem irren Spulendurchmesser der gigantischen Karpfentöpfe gerecht zu werden, und um ja (daher dann auch max 5 Billoringe darüber) die  3oz Festbleifalle auf 120m rausfeuern zu können.
> Ausser es geht auf 121m, dann kommen Drohnen und Futterboote ins Spiel.


Wenn du die früheren Klappringe der Brandungsruten betrachtest, sind die Karpfen Angler harmlos.


----------

